# IVF or FET November/December 2015 - chat thread



## Mrs W 11

Hi all,

I am going to be doing my third attempt at IVF in late November hopefully a d just wondered if anyone else was going to be doing a cycle at a similar time and wants to chat? 

I am 35 and have a 3 year old from a natural pregnancy. We started ttc no 2 after 14 months as we wanted a 2 year age gap and again got pregnant quickly but that ended in mmc at 12 weeks. Since then I have been unable to get pregnant and in January was diagnosed with low amh. My first ivf I got 6 eggs but bfn. My second attempt my follies didn't respond well (I believe because I was ill and stressed!) so we converted to iui. We have enough savings for one more ivf so this is our last chance to give our dd a sibling!! 

A few threads seems a bit quiet and just wondered if anyone else is up for some daily chat, keep each other sane while we wait for treatment and give support during each others cycles.


----------



## Mrs W 11

anyone? x


----------



## scerena

:hi:
I have a 20 month old daughter from my first IVF.

We are hoping to start an FET ASAP hopefully on my next af for baby number two. We have 2 day 5 blasts and we are considering using both if they let us.

No needles on this medicated FET just nasal spray, oestrogen and progesterone.

I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi scerena! Congrats on your little girl! I have a daughter too although mne is 3 now, cant believe how quickly that's gone!

Fab news that you had some blasts in the freezer to use. Wishing you the best of luck with your FET, when is AF due?

I don't have my protocol yet but my clinic said to expect the cycle to happen end of November so you are likely ahead of me.


----------



## scerena

Congratulations on your little girl too :) time does fly by doesn't it!

My cycles are VERY irregular I'm only cd20 but could be up to cd56ish so that would be around November so not sure on a start date!

What protocol did you do last time? With your first cycle Did your embryos make it to blasts?
Was your first and second cycles different protocols?


----------



## Mrs W 11

That must be frustrating to have such irregular cycles when you are TTC or do treatment. Do you know why they are so irregular? Well I hope this is a shorter cycle for you and AF doesn't keep you waiting so that you can get started sooner! But I am happy to keep you company as I have ages to wait yet!

My first protocol was antagonist. No we didn't get any blasts, I only had 1 embryo left by day 2 so we transferred it. The thought was that the drugs did not do anything for the egg quality. Second cycle we did long protocol and that didn't suit me at all, I have only got one ovary and it didn't really respond, I think they over supressed me. I always thought IVF was just IVF and it either worked or it didn't. I had no idea so much trial and error could be involved for some of us!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey, :) *waves*

I am on the long protocol. I will be having endometrial scratch on 5th Nov, and start Stims around 18th Nov for retrieval early December. 

Good luck :) xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi baby! Looks like 3rd time lucky for both of us hopefully!! Are you on the pill now? Love your profile pic/avatar! x


----------



## scerena

*mrsw11* yes I have polycytic ovaries so my cycles can be very long and I don't always ovulate... Really hoping I'm not waiting for too long so I can get started!!!

I've heard a lot about being over suppressed! Have they given you any idea what they will do this time?

Thanks for keeping me company :)

*babydancing13* :hi: I see you've had two FETs- what grade embryos were they??

I hope this cycle will be your perfect cycle and you get your bfp :hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi baby! Looks like 3rd time lucky for both of us hopefully!! Are you on the pill now? Love your profile pic/avatar! x

Hi Mrs W, Let's hope so! I start Norethisterone on 11th of October - this Sunday. I hate it, but it has to be done. :dohh: x


----------



## BabyDancing13

scerena said:


> *mrsw11* yes I have polycytic ovaries so my cycles can be very long and I don't always ovulate... Really hoping I'm not waiting for too long so I can get started!!!
> 
> I've heard a lot about being over suppressed! Have they given you any idea what they will do this time?
> 
> Thanks for keeping me company :)
> 
> *babydancing13* :hi: I see you've had two FETs- what grade embryos were they??
> 
> I hope this cycle will be your perfect cycle and you get your bfp :hugs:

Hi, :flower:

My first FET we transferred 4AB & 2AC - early loss
Second FET - 4BC & 2AC - BFN. 

My first IVF fresh transfer it was a 5AA blastocyst and BFN. 
If this cycle is rubbis/Fails, we will consider donor eggs next. Good luck with your cycle. x:hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Baby - Do you have male factor as well as I noticed you have been having icsi? Do they think there is a reason that egg quality might be an issue? My egg quality doesn't seem good so same, we will consider donor eggs too.

Scerena - I don't know that much about pcos, is that the reason for your infetility? I'm the opposite, low amh so not enough eggs.

Not sure on protocol plans for next cycle yet, I haven't had a treatment plan. Want to get started so it all feels real!! 

What are you ladies up to today, working? X


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me joining you :) 

Bit of background I'm 35 o/h 41, I have a 15yr old from a previous relationship. After many years trying we had investigations and it was found I have secondary infertility (blocked tubes). After several surgeries and losses and a ruptured ectopic we resorted to private Ivf. That first cycle failed but we were lucky enough to get 11 blastocysts to freeze. We have done 2 FET's also, the 2nd one resulting in our 23 month old daughter who is our absolute world. We have 3 blastocysts left and have been held back from using them due to lack of money but my parents have just given us the money to use them. We have our consultation on the 14th of this month. Can't wait to get started but I will be at the wrong point in my cycle, we will be doing a medicated FET so it will be November when I start injecting etc. 

(I'm Claire by the way)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Claire, welcome!! Sorry to hear about your secondary infertility but I'm glad your fet worked and an excellent number of frosties you got from your cycle!! Wishing you lots of luck with your next fet, will you transfer one or more? X


----------



## scerena

*claire* :hi: I have a 20month old (from ICSI) so similar in age! About to do our first FET! I'm too doing a medicated FET but no needles- just nasal spray, estrogen tablets and progesterone.

*mrsw11* yes that's the reason for my infertility, I've had ovarian drilling, lap and dye, clomid cycles, Menopur cycles, then I was lucky enough to fall on the first ICSI cycle :)

Bet you can't wait to find out your plan as it makes it feel more real doesn't it!!

*babydancing13* you had really good embryos! I really hope this cycle will be your cycle :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies, I'd like to join.

I'm 36 and have blocked tubes from an infection in my twenties. We started ttc in 2013 but a lap and dye confirmed the worst. I was supposed to start IVF in September but they found a 4cm cyst on my ovary so cancelled that cycle. I had another scan today and it has shrunk to 18mm :) so I get to start early November using long protocol. I'm a little anxious so will be good to share the journey with you all :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome Asterimou! Sounds like you've quite a journey already, it must have been disappointing to find the cyst but brilliant news that its shrunk and you are ready to go! A few of us here have done IVF/ICSI before so if you have any questions ask away! 

Scerena - ovarian drilling always sounds painful to me, I think its the drilling bit! What does it do? I'm sure you'll be lucky again with your fet.

Hurry up November, I hate wishing time away but I just want to get on with it now! x


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks Mrs W. One thing I did want to ask is how emotional did you all get during the IVF cycle? Is there certain parts that are worse than others? I have a pretty intense job and am worried about bursting into tears in front of colleagues. I have a few days annual leave I could take and I also work at home a fair bit. Would be good to know if you recommend any times to stear clear of the office?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies, I am starting my first FET which should result in my transfer on November 10th. Prior I have had 2 unsuccessful IVFs, my first I was on antagonist protocol with only BCPs as down regulation. This caused me to be over suppressed believe it or not so for this last IVF they added Menapur and didn't down regulate me at all. I produced much more the second time and managed to have a chemical pregnancy. So I am going to be trying my FET in the hopes that I will get my forever baby! 

Good luck to us all!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Asterimou said:


> Thanks Mrs W. One thing I did want to ask is how emotional did you all get during the IVF cycle? Is there certain parts that are worse than others? I have a pretty intense job and am worried about bursting into tears in front of colleagues. I have a few days annual leave I could take and I also work at home a fair bit. Would be good to know if you recommend any times to stear clear of the office?

I did pretty well on the stim drugs and didn't get emotional, however, during the TWW and on the progesterone....I was a nightmare. I was very weepy and depressed. Though I think a part of me knew it didn't work. I would definitely take some time off after the transfer if you can.


----------



## scerena

*asterimou* sorry to hear you developed a cyst how disappointing, but I'm glad your cyst has shrunk so you can get started :) 

*mrsw11* I was asleep so wasn't painful :haha: it does sound painful though!! It's to get rid of cysts on your ovaries as ladies with pcos have loads of cysts from eggs that don't release etc!
Thank you I really hope I am as this will be our only shot for a sibling!

I bet you're wishing time away I am now too!

*ttcbaby* :hi: I hope all is well? I follow your journal :) I'm crossing everything for you that this cycle is your cycle :hugs:


----------



## BabyDancing13

My hubby has poor morphology - so yep ICSI for us. I also had radiotherapy to treat a spinal tumour which makes me think my egg quality may be a problem. We are quite happy to consider donor eggs or embryos in the future if needed. 

Re: emotions. I agree that the progesterone is the worst for it. I generally feel okay when doing stimms - that's the exciting part of cycle... I just hate waiting for egg collection and fertilisation results.... out of your control. x


----------



## ttcbaby117

scerena said:


> *asterimou* sorry to hear you developed a cyst how disappointing, but I'm glad your cyst has shrunk so you can get started :)
> 
> *mrsw11* I was asleep so wasn't painful :haha: it does sound painful though!! It's to get rid of cysts on your ovaries as ladies with pcos have loads of cysts from eggs that don't release etc!
> Thank you I really hope I am as this will be our only shot for a sibling!
> 
> I bet you're wishing time away I am now too!
> 
> *ttcbaby* :hi: I hope all is well? I follow your journal :) I'm crossing everything for you that this cycle is your cycle :hugs:

Thanks Scerena! I do hope you get #2 as well. I remember you going this the first time and was so happy for you when you got your bfp!


----------



## C&J

Thanks for the welcome :)

Mrs W 11 We are hoping to have 2 transferred but it depends on how many survive the thaw. With our last FET 4 were thawed and only 1 survived, hoping and praying that more than 1 survive out of the 3 this time. I know our clinic will happily transfer 2 if all 3 survived we would like 3 put back but I don't think they will because of my age. 

Asterimou Good luck with you Ivf. I did long protocol too. I didn't find it emotional at all. I think that was because we had been trying so long and had become hardened to it all though. The only time I did feel really down and cried was in the wait to find out if transfer had worked and that was because I just knew in my heart it hadn't been successful.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Asterimou - I was the same as ttc baby describes, I was fine during stims but was a bit of a weepy mess during the tww! I would definitely take a few days off after transfer to relax. If you like to take your mind of things you might then feel like going back to work (I obsessively googled when I wasn't busy!) or maybe plan something nice to do to keep you busy for a while. I would book your otd off work. I had tested with a hpt so I knew it was a bfn but it was still a shitty day and I wish I hadn't worked as I felt down all day. On the plus side, if you get a bfp you can celebrate that day! 

Hiya ttcbaby. I'm the same as you, did much better on antagonist protocol than long. Welcome and good luck on your fet! Hoping its third time lucky for you! How many are you transferring? 

Is anyone doing anything special this cycle to try and make it work? Exercise, diet, giving anything up or acupuncture or anything? I'm probably not because I'm trying to be more relaxed about everything rather than obsessing but I'm interested in what others do! Before I've always given up alcohol but this time I'm just cutting right back. The odd glass relaxes me and I want to stay relaxed and as normal as possible.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Mrs W! I have 4 frosties and I was begging for them to put back 3 but they said they would only do 2. So I am going to transfer 2. What about you?

I started my Lupron today. It is the first time in all my cycles that I am taking this drug. Anyone have anything they can tell me about their S/E?

I am on 5IU per day.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry girls I missed a few posts when I wrote my last one, I was on my ipad so maybe it hadn't updated properly or something... weird. I wasnt ignoring some of the earlier posts anyway, just couldn't see them.

Scerena - its our last shot too for a sibling for dd. Well certainly for the time being, we only have money for 1 more ivf. We could do a fet but unlikely we will get any frosties going by our last cycles. So I get how you feel with everything depending on it. 

Baby - sorry to hear about your tumour and radio - are you ok now? Although you've got to blast which is a great sign for egg quality. I read somewhere that embryos that arrest later on are more likely to be a sperm issue whilst those at don't make it as far as blast as more likely egg issues. Not sure how scientific that is! And yes waiting for the fert report was an absolute killer, especially awful for me as it was bad news, 6 eggs and 2 fert so was pretty gutted from then on in.

CJ I hope as many as possible survive the thaw to give you the best chance. We would love to have 2 put back but I guess it just depends how many we get, the clinic will transfer 2 if we have them.

TTC I haven't used Lupron before either, hopefully someone else has some experience. Is it a stim? I have used Gonal f and Merional.


----------



## ttcbaby117

No it is usually used for down regulation to help quiet your ovaries but since I never down regulated I didn't use it.

So far so good, I feel ok.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahh I see, the first cycle I did antagonist protocol and didn't down reg but took cerotide to stop me ovulating. Second cycle I used suprecur (buserelin) to down reg. I didn't mind the cetrotide but they said its not great for egg quality. Suprecur made me feel really menopausal, loads of hot sweats and flushes, tired and moody/stress.

Hoping you keep feeling good and the Lupron gives no side effects! Do you have estrogen patches before your fet?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks, yes I should start the patches around October 21st if all goes as planned. I didn't know that about cetrotide....Hmm I used cetrotide for both of my IVF cycles.


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks for all the advice ladies. I think I will book some time off after transfer.

I have been doing acupuncture weekly. I'm not sure if it is doing anything but the acupuncturist said she is working to improve my egg quality. Who knows! I have also cut down drinking to a few glasses on the wknd. I think I will stop all together once the drugs start. Also doing a bit of reflexology. The problem is that in everything else in my life I have so much control. I think I do all these things to try and control this outcome but at the same time it feels so out of my hands. 

Wishing you ladies all the best :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ttc - I know cetrotide works well for most people. I think maybe they just avoid it if you already have really poor egg quality as there are other drugs which are kinder to eggs. But if your eggs are ok no need to worry I'm sure. 

Astermou, I'm the same, I like to let myself believe I'm controlling things by having a plan and doing things like acupuncture or supplements. I think even if feeling relaxed and in control helps then its worth it really. I had acu and reflexology for a while and enjoyed both and found it so relaxing!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aster- Oh yes this LTTTC has been such a lesson in control. It has really taught me to let go and allow....It is something I work on daily but it is true. At the end of it all, it is no longer up to us.

Mrs W - Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## BabyDancing13

I am going to try acupuncture this cycle. Their is a clinic nearby that is led by a Zita West Affiliated Acupuncturist - i'm hoping that's a good thing? lol and then I will feel i've done all I can with that and the endo scratch. 

Hope you ladies are all enjoying your complementary and alternative therapies :D x


----------



## C&J

I have to say I find it a bit of a relief when we do treatment as I am so sick of the ttc every month and it just doesnt happen. This really is our best hope of ever being pregnant again (I have 1 tube and its more than likely blocked once again, our last gynae appointment the consultant said he believes the chances of achieving a natural pregnancy are 0)

As for doing anything in preperation for treatment I am trying to lose some weight and have upped my water intake. 
I will be using buserelin, progynova and cyclogest during my FET.


----------



## scerena

:hi: everyone sorry I'm quiet not much to report as just waiting on af please hurry up!!!

I'm doing nothing different just taking a multi vitamin like last time, I don't really drink so don't need to worry about that... I have a toddler this time around so I'm sure there will not be much relaxing like last time :haha:

Hope everyone is having a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

C&J said:


> I have to say I find it a bit of a relief when we do treatment as I am so sick of the ttc every month and it just doesnt happen. This really is our best hope of ever being pregnant again (I have 1 tube and its more than likely blocked once again, our last gynae appointment the consultant said he believes the chances of achieving a natural pregnancy are 0)
> 
> As for doing anything in preperation for treatment I am trying to lose some weight and have upped my water intake.
> I will be using buserelin, progynova and cyclogest during my FET.

Yes I agree, after 6 years of BFN's I feel better during my medicated cycles as it gives me hope. 



scerena said:


> :hi: everyone sorry I'm quiet not much to report as just waiting on af please hurry up!!!
> 
> I'm doing nothing different just taking a multi vitamin like last time, I don't really drink so don't need to worry about that... I have a toddler this time around so I'm sure there will not be much relaxing like last time :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely day :hugs:

Yes hurry up AF. Are you using frosties from your previous IVF cycle or are you doing a new IVF cycle?

AFM - I am taking the same vitamins that my Dr prescribed during my IVF cycle. I got rid of the ones that were for egg quality only so I am taking - Vitamin E, L-Arginine, Acai Berry, Fish Oil, and a prenatal. I am also doing a wheatgrass shot. 

I am throwing all I can at this! Not sure if they help but they help my sanity LOL.


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* I'm using my two frosties IF they survive the thaw I'm so scared they won't :/

Sounds like you have a good plan with all the vits :) I'm sure they will help :) if my af doesn't take forever we could potentionally cycle together!!!
What grades are your embryos?


----------



## Mrs W 11

C&J - I know how you feel, I love doing treatment and can never wait for the cycle as I have given up on any hope of a natural pregnancy and so a treatment cycle feels like a realistic chance to me. Upping water intake is meant to be very important for blood flow so fingers crossed. 

scerena - hope af hurries up!! Wear your best white pants, that usually helps!! haha. Yep I have a 3 year old so she keeps me busy!

TTC you are brave, wheatgrass is yuck! Hope it helps though, I am with you if it give you hope its worth trying!

Have a lovely weekend ladies!


----------



## scerena

*mrsw11* I'm only cd24 I could potentially have anything up to another 33 days :dohh: white pants at the ready :haha:

Hope you have a lovely weekend :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

I hope she surprises you and comes extra early! I find she usually does what I am least expecting! Loves to catch us out! xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - I hope you don't mind me joining in here. DH and I are both 30. It took 2 years and 2 IVF cycles (one fresh transfer and one FET) to get pregnant with our now 15 month old daughter. We are planning to try for #2 and are hoping to do a FET in mid-December. My blood work results have slowly been coming in and were looking good, but it looks like my thyroid, though within normal ranges, came back higher than my RE wants. We are currently in a holding pattern while I wait to hear back about what I can do to improve my levels.

Good luck to everyone here. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Disney - welcome! Congrats on your little girl, its great to hear positive ivf stories, its wonderful to know you got there in the end. How many frosties do you have? Good luck getting your thyroid issue fixed, I hope they can do it quickly so that you can move on with your fet.

Whats everyone up to this weekend? My dh is away at the rugby so its just me and my dd at home!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi Disney - welcome! Congrats on your little girl, its great to hear positive ivf stories, its wonderful to know you got there in the end. How many frosties do you have? Good luck getting your thyroid issue fixed, I hope they can do it quickly so that you can move on with your fet.
> 
> Whats everyone up to this weekend? My dh is away at the rugby so its just me and my dd at home!

Thanks! We have 3 healthy frozen embryos remaining from our two IVF attempts. The second time around, we did genetic screening of our 4 fresh and 2 previously frozen embryos. 4 of them came back normal (3 girls and one boy). We transferred the highest grade embryo for our first FET, which is now our healthy 15 month old daughter. The next highest grade embryo (from IVF #1) is the boy. The remainder of the healthy ones (all girls) are from IVF #2. 

Headed to a baby shower brunch. I hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## scerena

*mrsw11* oh I really hope so I am so keen to get started!! Not much this weekend, been out for the day with DD so relaxing now!

*disneyfan88* :hi: good luck with your upcoming FET :) I am doing an FET too :)

so great how you can find out the gender of your embryos! Amazing how you can find out what gender baby is before even having them put back :)


----------



## Asterimou

Disney: Welcome to the group&#9786;&#65039; I hope you get to start in December as planned. I have a tentative transfer date of 11th December, which I have just worked out means I will be testing around Xmas day! 

Mrs W: I've been visiting my mother in law this wknd with dh. We're off for a nice roast dinner today :)

Can anyone tell me how I get the pink writing summary below all my posts?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks for the warm welcome! :flower: I'm a little out of practice on keeping up with a thread like this and all of the details for all of the wonderful ladies here, but I'll get better. :thumbup:



scerena said:


> *mrsw11* oh I really hope so I am so keen to get started!! Not much this weekend, been out for the day with DD so relaxing now!
> 
> *disneyfan88* :hi: good luck with your upcoming FET :) I am doing an FET too :)
> 
> so great how you can find out the gender of your embryos! Amazing how you can find out what gender baby is before even having them put back :)

Thanks! Knowing the baby's gender when we did our transfer allowed us to take advantage of some good sales around Christmas. A unique bonus for pricey testing. When are you planning for your FET?



Asterimou said:


> Disney: Welcome to the group&#9786;&#65039; I hope you get to start in December as planned. I have a tentative transfer date of 11th December, which I have just worked out means I will be testing around Xmas day!
> 
> Mrs W: I've been visiting my mother in law this wknd with dh. We're off for a nice roast dinner today :)
> 
> Can anyone tell me how I get the pink writing summary below all my posts?

Thanks! That's great that you have a tentative transfer date! Is this your first? I believe I got my first (and only) BFP 6dp5dt (I caved and tested early! :wacko:). 

The pink summary that I think you are referring to is a signature line. If you click on the "User CP" link on the upper, left of your screen, there should be an "Edit Signature" link on the left.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Disney - will you transfer the next highest quality embryo this time, the boy? 

Enjoy your roast astermou!! My favourite meal! I have a beef stew in the slow cooker today and doing rosemary roasties to go with it later! Yum. What better Xmas present than a bfp!! 

Hope you enjoyed relaxing time scerena!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

scerena said:


> *ttcbaby* I'm using my two frosties IF they survive the thaw I'm so scared they won't :/
> 
> Sounds like you have a good plan with all the vits :) I'm sure they will help :) if my af doesn't take forever we could potentionally cycle together!!!
> What grades are your embryos?

Oh that would've awesome to be cycle buddies! My 4 frosties are 1-AA 1-AB and 2-BA I think. The dr saidtheywere awesome and that's really all I heard lol 



Disneyfan88 said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Disney - welcome! Congrats on your little girl, its great to hear positive ivf stories, its wonderful to know you got there in the end. How many frosties do you have? Good luck getting your thyroid issue fixed, I hope they can do it quickly so that you can move on with your fet.
> 
> Whats everyone up to this weekend? My dh is away at the rugby so its just me and my dd at home!
> 
> Thanks! We have 3 healthy frozen embryos remaining from our two IVF attempts. The second time around, we did genetic screening of our 4 fresh and 2 previously frozen embryos. 4 of them came back normal (3 girls and one boy). We transferred the highest grade embryo for our first FET, which is now our healthy 15 month old daughter. The next highest grade embryo (from IVF #1) is the boy. The remainder of the healthy ones (all girls) are from IVF #2.
> 
> Headed to a baby shower brunch. I hope everyone has a nice weekend.Click to expand...

Welcome. So awesome you had yours tested.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Mrs W 11 said:


> Disney - will you transfer the next highest quality embryo this time, the boy?

We will be transferring the next highest quality that survives the thawing process. One of each (boy, girl) would be cool, but we would be over the moon with either gender. The boy has been frozen, thawed, and frozen again (at the suggestion of my RE since we were doing genetic testing of fresh embryos at the same time). I surely hope that he can survive a second thaw. We have 3 more tries for baby #2, and then we are probably out of the fertility game. 

I did acupuncture before and after our second IVF attempt and the following FET. I will be doing that again this time around.


----------



## scerena

*disney* we are doing FET on my next af which could come at any point I'm very irregular! 
That is a bonus that you know the gender before hand as like you said you can take advantage of sales etc :) 

*ttcbaby* you have lovely embryos by the sounds of it how exciting :) I really hope that we can become cycle buddies :) 

*mrsw11* thanks I had a lovely relaxing weekend with a lovely roast today :) I hope your stew was lovely :)


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks Disney. I've sorted my signature now. This is my first cycle so I'm new to this. So glad there are forums like this. What did people do before the Internet!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies! Feeling a bit blah tonight. A friend who have a baby who is 18 months old have just announced preg no 2. Happy for them, and should be used to it by now but it always hurts a bit. Our 2nd baby would be 14 months by now if we hasn't had the mmc. Just too sad x


----------



## rachy28

Ooooooo can i join????

Im doing FET in Nov, I start buserelin for down reg on the 25th of Oct. Not entirely sure when transfer will be because ive never done this before. 

We only have 1 healthy blast to put back, little bit disappointed with that but its better than nothing. Its a 6BC embryo, 6 is the expansion grade so its fully hatched, B is hopefully my future baby & C is what becomes the placenta (little worried about that one). 

I did my first ever icsi/pgd cycle in September on the long protocol xx


----------



## scerena

*mrsw11* sorry to hear you're feeling down :hugs: nothing worse when you're having to go through fertility treatments and you can see everyone else's families expanding and you're almost stuck, although you're so happy for them in the back of the mind you think why couldn't it be me. Not long now and hopefully you will be sharing your news, I will be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

*asterimou* what clinic are you cycling at? I have no idea what people done before the internet as I know no one who is going through fertility treatments!

*rachy* welcome :) I only have two which I am disappointed about :/ but hopefully all goes well! Fully hatched already sounds like it is an amazing embryo! Wishing you the best of luck :)


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Scerena, I'm having treatment at the Agora in Hove. Have you heard of it? What about you? Would love to know someone nearby.


----------



## scerena

I'm doing mine at lister in Chelsea I thought that I would ask :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

mrsw11 sorry, announcements are the worse, I don't frequent facebook as much as I used to because all the baby pics drive me to drink! LOL. It is hard, and I just try to tell myself that very soon I will also get to make my announcement (though I think I would be doing it on a public forum in the case that I might hurt others going through the same thing). Chin up hun, we will get our forever baby! 

asterimou - glad you got your siggy sorted! G/L with this cycle! When do they take a look at your cysts again?

rachy thanks for the explanation, I never really knew what the letters and numbers meant in the grading..

AFM - I stop BCPs on Wednesday and hope for my bleed on Sunday. This should put me right on track for my November 10th transfer date.


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread. I am not cycling (I'm actually PUPO) but I have seen a few previous cycle buddies on here :hi: and really want to keep up with how they are doing and cheer everyone else on. 

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*pinkie3* good luck!! And congrats on being PUPO :)

*ttcbaby* I cannot wait to cheer you on :dance: roll on Sunday :)


----------



## Asterimou

Scerena: I hear the Lister is a good clinic. The Agora has good stats also and is literally around the corner from me so is good for all those scans!

ttcbaby: next scan is 20th Nov. They told me to start the pill on my next cycle which should be around the 4th Nov. I'm hoping the cyst is completely gone by then. Good luck for Sunday :)

Pinkie: congrats on being PUPO, hopefully we'll all be there soon ;)


----------



## scerena

That's good, lister is an hour and half away from where I live... Wish it was closer for my scans etc! But I got my daughter through my first ICSI cycle with them :)

It's great that your clinic has great stats :) makes you feel more confident for your cycle doesn't it :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Pinkie - woohoo for being PUPO!!!! 

Scerena - thanks hun, I don't have my transfer for a bit more but I feel like I am getting closer!

Aster-praying it is gone also! fxed hun!


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies,

Welcome Rachy and Disney :D 

Consultation day tomorrow, 3pm. A little frustrating that we cant get going immediately but I am on cd21 and we will still need to have a TIA appointment (treatment information appointment) and I will also be going for a pipelle once again ( endometrial scratch). 

Rachy I will be using buserelin to down reg then progynova to build my lining. I have found the FET's so much easier to do. 

Does anyone else's clinic use embryo glue during transfer? Our clinic does for £100 so I think we will go for it providing they survive the thaw.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

My name is Latreace and I am 38 and this will be our first FET. We tried and fresh transfer of two embies in November of 2014 but no luck, then in March of 2015 we tried again for a fresh transfer but no transfer because my progesterone levels were too high. The eggs retrieved from last attempt were fertilized and frozen. I have 1 embie from first cycle and 1 from end cycle. We will be transferring those two on 11/17/15, I am currently taking BCPs and will have mock transfer on 11/15/15, last bcp on 11/28/15, baseline and starting shots on the 30th. Praying this will be it. I am happy to be apart of this community I find it very helpful and supportive during this journey.


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* the 10th is not far at all! At least you're getting closer :) 

*c&j* good luck with your consultation :) I see inventor your FETs worked that gives me hope :)
I think my clinic does but mine have not offered me it... That might be because my first fresh cycle worked I'm not sure. I too will be using prognova.

Hopefully you're not waiting too much longer :hugs:

*brighteyez* welcome to the thread :) this site is amazing! This time roughly in a month you will be PUPO :)
Wishing you the best of luck for this FET cycle :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Rachy &#8211; welcome! Good luck with your FET, I haven&#8217;t had one before as never had any to freeze but from what I have heard its less stressful than a fresh cycle as you don&#8217;t have the stimming and constant scans etc. Best of luck! 

Scerena &#8211; I love the Lister! First cycle I did at Complete Fertility and 2nd at Lister. 

TTC baby &#8211; hope AF turns up on time ready for you to get started!

Hi Pinkie! Nice to see you here!! Hope the tww isn&#8217;t being too hard on you.

C&J how did your appointment go? I haven&#8217;t had the glue before and don&#8217;t know that much about it, but if your clinic think it will help I would go for it!

Hi brighteyez &#8211; welcome. I recognise you from other threads in the past. Good luck with your fet.

AFM &#8211; nothing happening really, waiting for af so I can start the pill. Due end of this week I think.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bright - Welcome to the group. Do you mind if I ask what your progesterone was at when they cancelled your transfer? You are transferring 7 days after me so we can be cycle buddies! Fxed for both of us!

scerena - I know it is really creeping up at me! I didn't expect the time to move this quickly but I am grateful!

AFM - my dr is doing my endo scratch during my FET cycle. I am a bit worried about this as all the research says that you should do it in the cycle prior to the FET as doing it during the cycle lowers your chances. I will have mine on October 27th and transfer on November 10th. Has anyone heard of this? I asked the dr and she said that she feels it will increase my chances at success.


----------



## scerena

*mrsw11* I'm going to inbox you about the clinic :)

*ttcbaby* I've never had the endo scratch so I cannot really comment on it, I've heard good things about it though.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - I went for more blood work this morning to see if my thyroid levels are showing the same as last week. Only 2 vials this time (last week it was 4 :dohh:). Once I get the results back, my RE will advise on next steps. At 2.88, the levels are still within normal range, but for fertility treatments and pregnancy, I guess it needs to be under 2.5. I'm hoping to know by Friday. :wacko:


----------



## C&J

Evening ladies,

Had our consultation, had screening tests done + height and weight etc.. then had a chat with the doctor who said if we have 3 blasts survive we can have 3 put back. 
Our next appointment is not until 10th November which is frustrating as it seems so far away. That appointment will be to get the prescription and needles etc and I am also having the endometrial scratching done. 

ttcbaby117 as you can see my endo scratch is being done the cycle before as have all the other 3 I have had done.


----------



## scerena

COME ON AF I am so ready to start!!! Only cd29 I hate having pcos as have no idea when to expect af to arrive :dohh:

*c&j* great news you will be allowed all three back if they survive :) when will your cycle be due after your next appointment?

*disney* fx'd that your thyroid levels are gone down :hugs: I imagine it is so frustrating as you just want to get started!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

C&J said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Had our consultation, had screening tests done + height and weight etc.. then had a chat with the doctor who said if we have 3 blasts survive we can have 3 put back.
> Our next appointment is not until 10th November which is frustrating as it seems so far away. That appointment will be to get the prescription and needles etc and I am also having the endometrial scratching done.
> 
> ttcbaby117 as you can see my endo scratch is being done the cycle before as have all the other 3 I have had done.

Hang in there. Less than a month to go until your appointment. :hugs:



scerena said:


> COME ON AF I am so ready to start!!! Only cd29 I hate having pcos as have no idea when to expect af to arrive :dohh:
> 
> *c&j* great news you will be allowed all three back if they survive :) when will your cycle be due after your next appointment?
> 
> *disney* fx'd that your thyroid levels are gone down :hugs: I imagine it is so frustrating as you just want to get started!!!

Thanks! Waiting is the worst, isn't it? :dohh: I hope AF comes soon so that you can get the ball rolling. :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you, I am excited to be here and thank you for the best wishes!:hugs:



scerena said:


> *ttcbaby* the 10th is not far at all! At least you're getting closer :)
> 
> *c&j* good luck with your consultation :) I see inventor your FETs worked that gives me hope :)
> I think my clinic does but mine have not offered me it... That might be because my first fresh cycle worked I'm not sure. I too will be using prognova.
> 
> Hopefully you're not waiting too much longer :hugs:
> 
> *brighteyez* welcome to the thread :) this site is amazing! This time roughly in a month you will be PUPO :)
> Wishing you the best of luck for this FET cycle :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hey Mrs W 11, I remember you too, I figured if you were on the thread that I would be great to join! Thank you, I hope this works!



Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi Rachy  welcome! Good luck with your FET, I havent had one before as never had any to freeze but from what I have heard its less stressful than a fresh cycle as you dont have the stimming and constant scans etc. Best of luck!
> 
> Scerena  I love the Lister! First cycle I did at Complete Fertility and 2nd at Lister.
> 
> TTC baby  hope AF turns up on time ready for you to get started!
> 
> Hi Pinkie! Nice to see you here!! Hope the tww isnt being too hard on you.
> 
> C&J how did your appointment go? I havent had the glue before and dont know that much about it, but if your clinic think it will help I would go for it!
> 
> Hi brighteyez  welcome. I recognise you from other threads in the past. Good luck with your fet.
> 
> AFM  nothing happening really, waiting for af so I can start the pill. Due end of this week I think.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ttcbaby,

Thank you, I am happy to be here. My Estradiol was 1982 and Progesterone 2.01 I had 5 eggs retrieved but only one made it freeze. :happydance: that is totally cool that we are exactly a week apart, I would love to be cycle buddies!! Super fxed for both of us :hugs:. My meds came today so it's starting to feel like a real cycle.:happydance:



ttcbaby117 said:


> Bright - Welcome to the group. Do you mind if I ask what your progesterone was at when they cancelled your transfer? You are transferring 7 days after me so we can be cycle buddies! Fxed for both of us!
> 
> scerena - I know it is really creeping up at me! I didn't expect the time to move this quickly but I am grateful!
> 
> AFM - my dr is doing my endo scratch during my FET cycle. I am a bit worried about this as all the research says that you should do it in the cycle prior to the FET as doing it during the cycle lowers your chances. I will have mine on October 27th and transfer on November 10th. Has anyone heard of this? I asked the dr and she said that she feels it will increase my chances at success.


----------



## Disneyfan88

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ttcbaby,
> 
> Thank you, I am happy to be here. My Estradiol was 1982 and Progesterone 2.01 I had 5 eggs retrieved but only one made it freeze. :happydance: that is totally cool that we are exactly a week apart, I would love to be cycle buddies!! Super fxed for both of us :hugs:. My meds came today so it's starting to feel like a real cycle.:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Bright - Welcome to the group. Do you mind if I ask what your progesterone was at when they cancelled your transfer? You are transferring 7 days after me so we can be cycle buddies! Fxed for both of us!
> 
> scerena - I know it is really creeping up at me! I didn't expect the time to move this quickly but I am grateful!
> 
> AFM - my dr is doing my endo scratch during my FET cycle. I am a bit worried about this as all the research says that you should do it in the cycle prior to the FET as doing it during the cycle lowers your chances. I will have mine on October 27th and transfer on November 10th. Has anyone heard of this? I asked the dr and she said that she feels it will increase my chances at success.Click to expand...

I got 5 eggs from my second cycle. :dust: for your embaby!


----------



## Holly ttc

Hi everyone! Mind if I join? My husband and I are both 29 and have been ttc for four years now. Found out last year that I have pcos and he has borderline low morphology so we've been going through the whole ivf with icsi process. My re only does frozen transfers so right now I have four frosties just waiting for me. They're scheduled to do the transfer on November 23 which seems like a lifetime away and even that is contingent on my body cooperating and giving me the bleed I need by November 4 which worries me since I stay on bc until October 29. The waiting game is driving me insane!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Holly, welcome! Sorry to hear about your journey but fab news that you have some gorgeous embies in the freezer! I will be due to cycle end of Nov too so will be at a similar stage, I might be a week or so behind you.

Scerena, I am waiting for AF too, grrr so frustrating, especially when she plays with you and suggests shes coming but then buggers off for a few days. Hate waiting!!

Hi Disney, TTC baby, Bright, C&J, Rachy, Pinkie and anyone else I have missed. Happy Thursday ladies! Little glass of wine for me tonight as I shall be giving up soon ready to cycle!


----------



## Lilly Pud

Hi,

I don't post much, I don't have any friends who have had IVF and have not told my family due to them being worriers. But I stalk a lot to see how everyone is doing, hope you don't mind! I thought I would join in a bit as we are all around the same stage and can support each other.

I am waiting for my period (which seems like the theme of the thread at the moment, it should have started today, but hasn't yet :( , then I am calling the clinic for delivery of my medication. Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## TLK

I'm also waiting for my period to start - hopefully in the next two weeks. Man, it seems to drag on forever!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Brighteye- My Estradoil was almost 4000 and they still did the transfer. I am not happy about that. I thought they should have done a freeze all but I guess it is what it is at this point.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ttcbaby,

I am sorry, sometimes these doctors are so sad because they don't know sometimes they just wing it. My progesterone was too high and that's why they didn't do it. I guess 2.1 is high but who knows. Thats ok, this cycle is our cycle :happydance::hugs:



ttcbaby117 said:


> Brighteye- My Estradoil was almost 4000 and they still did the transfer. I am not happy about that. I thought they should have done a freeze all but I guess it is what it is at this point.


----------



## ttcbaby117

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ttcbaby,
> 
> I am sorry, sometimes these doctors are so sad because they don't know sometimes they just wing it. My progesterone was too high and that's why they didn't do it. I guess 2.1 is high but who knows. Thats ok, this cycle is our cycle :happydance::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Brighteye- My Estradoil was almost 4000 and they still did the transfer. I am not happy about that. I thought they should have done a freeze all but I guess it is what it is at this point.Click to expand...

From your lips to Gods ears!


----------



## scerena

It looks like a lot of us are waiting for af to arrive! Then we can all start to get started :)

*holly* welcome to the thread, how nice to have 4 frosties waiting for you :) 

*mrsw11* waiting is the worse thing ever!!! Fx'd af hurries for us both!

*lilly pud *welcome :) do you know what meds you will be taking? I hope af hurries for you too!

*tlk* it's like your body knows you want to start so it holds of af even more :/


----------



## Lilly Pud

Thanks scerena,

I am due to start on down reg injections starting 3 weeks after af then 150 units of Gonal -f, its the first time I've had IVF. I have type 1 diabetes so don't really mind injecting myself. Have any of you who have done this before had bad side-effects from the drugs?

I'm a bit confused actually, what I take when, but I have to call them as soon as af starts and they will go over it again with me and send the meds.


----------



## Holly ttc

Hi Lilly! The only side effects I had worth any of my meds was the high dose (150) of menopur made my stomach do flips and kept me in the bathroom pretty constantly until my body was used to it. Gonal didn't do anything except maybe a slight headache, and when I finally started cetrotide it just stung and itched line crazy at the injection site for a few hours.


----------



## Asterimou

Welcome everyone and I hope you all get your AF soon! Mine is due beginning of November and then I can start. My medicines arrived today. It was weirdly exciting signing for the package and unloading the baby making drugs! Felt a little bit like Christmas. I really hope we all get our BFP's for Christmas. Wouldn't that be the best present ever!


----------



## Lilly Pud

Thanks Holly - I always seem to get headaches form medication, so am bout to get one from this, fingers crossed its worth it!
The High does munopur does not sound nice at all! Why did you have to use that??

So period came today!! only time I have ever been happy to have it. Called clinic and they quickly ran over the dates with me. 

Down reg starts 5th of November 
Call them again when I get my period after this
Gonal f would start the week of the 16th of November
Scan on 3rd of November and Egg collection the week of the 30th of November! 

WOW! - I am excited and frightened!

Keeping my fingers crossed everyone else gets theirs soon, will be good to go through this around the same time, even though everyone's protocol looks so different, I was expecting it to be somewhat standard. 

Asterimou - Congratulations on getting you drugs! I am excited about my drugs arriving too, think it will make it seem more real - but they are not coming for another two weeks yet. Are you starting the drugs as soon as you get your period?


----------



## scerena

*lilly pod* that's fab news that af arrived! Bet you cannot wait now :) so lovely to have a plan so you can prepare for things :)

*asterimou* bet you cannot wait for your af to get started with your first cycle :) I too was so excited when I got my meds through too :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

With so many ladies waiting for AF to arrive, I don't know what to think for myself. AF started yesterday, it I'm still waiting on my thyroid results and an interpretation on what they mean for our situation. I do know that I need a baseline ultrasound in the cycle before we want to transfer, and the ultrasound needs to be at the start of my cycle. I still don't know if and when we can proceed. :shrug: :dohh:

I hope that everyone else's AF comes soon. Waiting in limbo sucks.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes I will join the group. I am waiting for my Lupron bleed before my FET cycle and hopefully end my down regulation! 

Disney - I was wondering about my thyroid also, it was tested at the beginning of my IVF cycle in July but they tested again during my chemical and it was 4.1 which I think is high. I am shocked my dr did not test it again at the beginning of my FET. Anyway, I will ask her about it.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey ladies! Mind if I join? 
I just went through my first fresh cycle, only for it to end in a devastating BFN. AF arrived fully yesterday, and Got the go ahead from the doctor to start a frozen cycle. We have 1 good quality blast to transfer, last transfer was a 3 day embie, so hoping this is it. 
Start estrace 2mg 3xday today for 10 days, then if all progresses well, transfer Nov. 3.


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Amanda, welcome to the group. Really sorry about your BFN, I hope this is the cycle for you :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: amanda welcome :) so sorry to hear about your last cycle :hugs: it's great that you can start so soon though :) wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## C&J

Hi Amanda and welcome :) Sorry to hear your first cycle ended in a bfn. 

Nothing really to report here as it's still 22 days until our next appointment, really is frustrating and gives me far to much time to keep going over scenarios in my head...one minute I'm imagining it's all worked and I'm thinking ahead to pregnancy and birth and then I'm convinced we are just wasting our time and it's just not going to work.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hiya everyone!

Disney - glad your AF arrived! I hope you get youy thyroid results soon so that you can get a plan in place, any idea when they are due?

Amanda, welcome. I understand how gutting a bfn is after you have invested so much in a cycle. Its great that you have a frozen blast though, good luck! 

C&J - I know what you mean. I am not due to start till mid November and so that feels like ages away and gives me time to swing between picturing my due date and wondering what the hell we do if this doesn't work. Its hard. I am trying to find other stuff to focus on.

Hi to astermou, scerena, ttcbaby and everyone else! Any other afs turned up yet?!

Mine is still missing, totally confused now! I guess either I ovulated later than I think or I didn't ovulate at all. I have no ide when to expect af now which is really annoying.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies!

mrs W - Sorry AF is MIA! That is so frustrating! When I was set to start my down regulation for this FET, my af took a while. I was climbing the walls! I hope she turns up soon!

AFM - I started spotting on Saturday and it was really light, got a bit heavier on Sunday, So I guess I am counting Sunday as CD 1, right? What do you ladies think?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hi Amanda, welcome!! :hugs: sorry about the bfn!!! This cycle is it, we have to claim it so!!:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

exactly brighteyes....we have to claim it!

AFM - I got af this weekend so I am in for labs and US tomorrow morning. If all is good then I will be going to start my estrogen and hopefully get a nice plush lining for my lil embryo to implant on November 10th!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! mind if I join? I see a few familiar names :)
I just got my BFN off of an IUI, that was a downgrade from an original IVF cycle. My follies decided not to respond very well last time so the IUI was a long shot but at least we didn't cancel the cycle. Anywho.....
starting my BCP on Wed 10/21 and we're off to the races again! We're switching up my protocol and doing Lupron microdoses and Gonal-F 300 2x/day. My supp check is on 11/2, I'll start injections that week. Hopefully, if all goes well this time, a retrieval and transfer the week before Thanksgiving!

Good luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow wish - awesome you get to start to quickly! I know you from other threads but I am so happy to see you here. We will do this together. xx


----------



## brighteyez73

TTCbaby - Yaaayyyy for AF showing up :happydance: now on to the transfer :thumbup:! Can't wait to get an update on your US tomorrow. Will you be giving yourself IM injections.



ttcbaby117 said:


> exactly brighteyes....we have to claim it!
> 
> AFM - I got af this weekend so I am in for labs and US tomorrow morning. If all is good then I will be going to start my estrogen and hopefully get a nice plush lining for my lil embryo to implant on November 10th!


----------



## ttcbaby117

brighteyez73 said:


> TTCbaby - Yaaayyyy for AF showing up :happydance: now on to the transfer :thumbup:! Can't wait to get an update on your US tomorrow. Will you be giving yourself IM injections.
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> exactly brighteyes....we have to claim it!
> 
> AFM - I got af this weekend so I am in for labs and US tomorrow morning. If all is good then I will be going to start my estrogen and hopefully get a nice plush lining for my lil embryo to implant on November 10th!Click to expand...

Aw thanks Hun. I am praying so hard for this to work.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Wish, 
I remember you as well from another thread. TTC, yourself and myself cycles are around the same time so this should be exciting and what a great way to support each other at the same time. I am positive this is our cycle :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - we finally have a game plan. My thyroid level (TSH) came back the same as the previous week -- 2.88. Well within normal range, but higher than the 2-2.5 that my RE wants. I am being prescribed a very low dose thyroid medication to bring my level down, and then I will have to get my levels checked again next week or the week after to confirm if I'm on the correct dosage. I will need to call the office when my next period starts, and then I will get my ultrasound and get instructions on when to start taking my meds. I'm ordering my meds now (have to go through an online pharmacy due to my insurance) so that I have everything on hand when it's time to start. Based on schedules and everything, if all goes well, we are looking to do our transfer on December 17. It seems so far away. We are paying for everything out of pocket since I've exhausted all of my fertility insurance benefits, so I really hope this works on our first try. 

I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

I'm Terra, been here a while. Finally had my sone via IVF last May. I am now starting my FET and my retreival is set for Nov 17th. 

I started Lupron yesterday, and have been on birth control since Sept 21 and I take my last one on Friday. Thank goodness. 

I have been having some bleeding here and there for the last two weeks and since being on Lupron yesterday it's gotten a little heavier. 

Anyone else go through this?


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, ttc and bright!! I'm excited for all of us! 

And I recalculated a moment ago - I could potentially have my transfer on Thanksgiving!! EEEE! We're supposed to host my family!! hahahaha

hi Tee - good luck to you! I am on my first cycle with Lupron microdose, I haven't tried it yet so I can't answer your question. i'm sure someone on here can.

disney - let's hope your thyroid gets under control quickly and you can get on those meds quickly!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Disney - I have been told the thyroxine works pretty fast it is just about getting the right dosage so hopefully they will get it under control for you and you can move on quickly.

Welcome Terra - are you doing a FET or another IVF cycle? Are you transferring on the 17th? I am currently on Lupron and I didn't have any breakthrough bleeding. Did you ask your Dr about it? From what I understand is that you should only get a bleed after you stop your BCPs and only for a few days.

Wish - How funny! What will you do, have take out for thanksgiving LOL....sorry folks I am going to get pregnant while you guys eat hahahahahaha


----------



## scerena

:hi: all :)
I hope everyone is well?

Sorry I've been quiet, still no af here! I wish it would hurry up! Debating wether to take provera...

I will have a read back shortly :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha ttc - no idea! usually we have people over starting at noon and they just stay til they want to leave. Totally fine and I love having them all over but it's definitely a stressful day. My cousin's 3 kids can be monsters and she's not want to control them. 
So say we do the transfer in the morning, I'm going to have to put the turkey in the oven before we go, maybe! hahahaaha this is mental.
Also - I think I may need to tell my folks about this (I haven't told them we're doing IVF yet b/c I don't want to put them through the heartache of the losses or any HARD decisions we may have to make if things don't work out). I have to bring my Lupron microdose with me when I go to visit them and it has to go in the fridge. Should I just try to hide it in a veggie drawer or something?? boy oh boy.


----------



## TeeinAZ

ttcbaby117 - I am on cycle day 36 and I've been on BC for a while. I was supposed to have my period on the 15th and didn't, but been having breakthrough bleeding since then. 

I've been reading that it's normal, I don't think it matters if i ovulate since I'm not suppressing my ovaries, I think they are just trying to regulate my cycle. 

Ya know? I ask questions and I still get confused. LOL I have my down regulation scan on Wed, so I will ask more then.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> hahaha ttc - no idea! usually we have people over starting at noon and they just stay til they want to leave. Totally fine and I love having them all over but it's definitely a stressful day. My cousin's 3 kids can be monsters and she's not want to control them.
> So say we do the transfer in the morning, I'm going to have to put the turkey in the oven before we go, maybe! hahahaaha this is mental.
> Also - I think I may need to tell my folks about this (I haven't told them we're doing IVF yet b/c I don't want to put them through the heartache of the losses or any HARD decisions we may have to make if things don't work out). I have to bring my Lupron microdose with me when I go to visit them and it has to go in the fridge. Should I just try to hide it in a veggie drawer or something?? boy oh boy.

That sounds like a busy thanksgiving! Fingers crossed that your body will cooperate enough to let you do the transfer on a different day. :hugs: If you're not ready to tell your parents, perhaps you can bring your meds in a cooler bag and leave it in the car until you are ready to use it. I'd be too stressed hiding that in the fridge and worrying that someone will find it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

sorry - I should have been clearer. I live in NH and they live in NC so I'll be going down there for a long weekend. So I can bring the cooler bag with me on the plane, but I need to store it while I'm down there b/c I think I don't take it until that Saturday (and I'll get there Thurs morning). 
Last cycle, i was giving myself injections in the bathroom at a concert! Oh the fun we have!


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi girls can I join this thread. 

Just had a canceled FET cycle due to my lining being too thick. Have a hysterscopy booked in for 17 November so if everything goes well will look to transfer in December. 

Due to my cycles being usually a little late I think we will be transferring in between xmas and the new year!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wish2BMom said:


> hahaha ttc - no idea! usually we have people over starting at noon and they just stay til they want to leave. Totally fine and I love having them all over but it's definitely a stressful day. My cousin's 3 kids can be monsters and she's not want to control them.
> So say we do the transfer in the morning, I'm going to have to put the turkey in the oven before we go, maybe! hahahaaha this is mental.
> Also - I think I may need to tell my folks about this (I haven't told them we're doing IVF yet b/c I don't want to put them through the heartache of the losses or any HARD decisions we may have to make if things don't work out). I have to bring my Lupron microdose with me when I go to visit them and it has to go in the fridge. Should I just try to hide it in a veggie drawer or something?? boy oh boy.

Oh my you do have some decisions to make. I guess you have to tell them. So sweet of you to try and protect them but I'm sure they wouldn't mind offering their support. 


TeeinAZ said:


> ttcbaby117 - I am on cycle day 36 and I've been on BC for a while. I was supposed to have my period on the 15th and didn't, but been having breakthrough bleeding since then.
> 
> I've been reading that it's normal, I don't think it matters if i ovulate since I'm not suppressing my ovaries, I think they are just trying to regulate my cycle.
> 
> Ya know? I ask questions and I still get confused. LOL I have my down regulation scan on Wed, so I will ask more then.

Yes I understand I'm confused most of the time also. Lol


Unlucky41 said:


> Hi girls can I join this thread.
> 
> Just had a canceled FET cycle due to my lining being too thick. Have a hysterscopy booked in for 17 November so if everything goes well will look to transfer in December.
> 
> Due to my cycles being usually a little late I think we will be transferring in between xmas and the new year!

Welcome unlucky. Fxed!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> sorry - I should have been clearer. I live in NH and they live in NC so I'll be going down there for a long weekend. So I can bring the cooler bag with me on the plane, but I need to store it while I'm down there b/c I think I don't take it until that Saturday (and I'll get there Thurs morning).
> Last cycle, i was giving myself injections in the bathroom at a concert! Oh the fun we have!

It might be easier on you to tell them, but otherwise, I'd say maybe hide it in the packaging for something else and then put that in the fridge. Say it's something that belongs to DH. :winkwink:



Unlucky41 said:


> Hi girls can I join this thread.
> 
> Just had a canceled FET cycle due to my lining being too thick. Have a hysterscopy booked in for 17 November so if everything goes well will look to transfer in December.
> 
> Due to my cycles being usually a little late I think we will be transferring in between xmas and the new year!

Hi! I'm planning to do a FET as well. If all goes well, we are planning to transfer on December 17 so that I can take some time off from work to take it easy afterwards.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Disneyfan88 said:


> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> sorry - I should have been clearer. I live in NH and they live in NC so I'll be going down there for a long weekend. So I can bring the cooler bag with me on the plane, but I need to store it while I'm down there b/c I think I don't take it until that Saturday (and I'll get there Thurs morning).
> Last cycle, i was giving myself injections in the bathroom at a concert! Oh the fun we have!
> 
> It might be easier on you to tell them, but otherwise, I'd say maybe hide it in the packaging for something else and then put that in the fridge. Say it's something that belongs to DH. :winkwink:.Click to expand...

Yes I love it! When all else fails blame DH! LMAO, that is exactly what I would do! :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

ttcbaby117 said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> sorry - I should have been clearer. I live in NH and they live in NC so I'll be going down there for a long weekend. So I can bring the cooler bag with me on the plane, but I need to store it while I'm down there b/c I think I don't take it until that Saturday (and I'll get there Thurs morning).
> Last cycle, i was giving myself injections in the bathroom at a concert! Oh the fun we have!
> 
> It might be easier on you to tell them, but otherwise, I'd say maybe hide it in the packaging for something else and then put that in the fridge. Say it's something that belongs to DH. :winkwink:.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I love it! When all else fails blame DH! LMAO, that is exactly what I would do! :thumbup:Click to expand...

We ladies do all the heavy lifting with these cycles -- it's one way for the men to contribute! :haha:


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks ttc and Disney for the welcome. 

Has anyone done a hysterscopy before? What was it like? Did theyfind anything?


----------



## Holly ttc

Unlucky41 said:


> Thanks ttc and Disney for the welcome.
> 
> Has anyone done a hysterscopy before? What was it like? Did theyfind anything?

Hi! I had one and I'm not going to lie it wasn't fun. It was pretty much just like the worst cramps ever but only lasted maybe five minutes. As long as you take a pain pill before you should be fine, mine was delayed. They didn't find anything, thankfully.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi all! 

Welcome wish! Sorry to hear about your bfn iui, I had to convert my last ivf to iui too and also got a bfn. I'm just starting again with slightly different protocol too! I think I'd be honest with my parents, but if you'd rather not the idea of hiding it in another packaging is a good one! Hope you manage to avoid thanks giving transfer! 

Unlucky welcome! Sounds like a good time for egg transfer so you can lie on the sofa and watch films, eat choccies etc! Good luck. 

Scerena - sorry to hear af still hasn't arrived. So frustrating! Mine finally arrived on Thursday last week so I am on the pill now. A hot bath worked for me! 

Disney - sounds like good news on the thyroid if its only slightly over and they have a plan to get it lower. Hopefully you are back on track in no time! 

Hi tee welcome!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, unlucky, and good luck!! 

ohhh, Mrs W - we're so similar. What's your new protocol?

thanks for the ideas, ladies! Hiding the shot w/in another package is a good one, i could probably spin it. But DH isn't coming with me on the trip so I can't quite use that little white lie. Honestly, I would have told my parents by now but it's more about DH not wanting to tell people, b/c that could invite judgement or constant questions about how things are going. He's uber-private like that so I'm trying to respect his wishes. 

I actually think I might call my RE's office and see when my first shot is supposed to be. If it's the day before I come home, then maybe I can just stay on BCP for one more day and move everything out by a day. Then that would fix the Thanksgiving transfer too (though IF we get embies and IF they are looking good, they could still transfer earlier than day 5).

where is everyone in their cycle today?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I am going back to antagonist protocol wishing, the down reg on long protocol didn't suit me I don't think. How about you, what protocol are you on?

I am on the pill, just waiting!! A few more weeks yet!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Unlucky41 said:


> Thanks ttc and Disney for the welcome.
> 
> Has anyone done a hysterscopy before? What was it like? Did theyfind anything?

I have had it for my fibroids. I was put under general anesthesia though so it was a breeze for me. The last time they actually combined the lap with the hys to make sure they got all the fibroids.



Wish2BMom said:


> welcome, unlucky, and good luck!!
> 
> ohhh, Mrs W - we're so similar. What's your new protocol?
> 
> thanks for the ideas, ladies! Hiding the shot w/in another package is a good one, i could probably spin it. But DH isn't coming with me on the trip so I can't quite use that little white lie. Honestly, I would have told my parents by now but it's more about DH not wanting to tell people, b/c that could invite judgement or constant questions about how things are going. He's uber-private like that so I'm trying to respect his wishes.
> 
> I actually think I might call my RE's office and see when my first shot is supposed to be. If it's the day before I come home, then maybe I can just stay on BCP for one more day and move everything out by a day. Then that would fix the Thanksgiving transfer too (though IF we get embies and IF they are looking good, they could still transfer earlier than day 5).
> 
> where is everyone in their cycle today?

I understand DH not wanting the questions. We have told my immediate family but not DH's family. DH's family are very gossipy and they tend to tell others about your private life. On a whole, DH's family does not know very much about us. This can be a hard thing to control sometimes b/c we live on a small island and we are all within 5 miles of each other. We manage though. It was hard to begin with but it has come second nature. 

If it is only 1 day then I don't think it would be problem. I actually told my RE when I wanted to transfer and they had me on BCPs a few extra days so the timing would work out.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, no dice on the extension - I guess this protocol is very strict on when we do things. and it wouldn't have mattered anyway b/c it's more daily shots than I thought. Oh well. I'll just smuggle drugs and if I get questions, I'll just say I'm on some meds for babies. They don't need the whole explanation. 

ttc - yeah, my family is definitely more on the gossipy side. Between me, my sister and my mom, we're all over everyone (it's terrible, I know). Knowing this, we're keeping it from them so they don't have any fodder about us. Seems backwards but I'm good with them talking about us and our fertility issues!

Mrs W - I end BCP this coming Sunday and start Lupron microdoses on Wed. Then Gonal-F that Saturday, for 12 days. I'm still not sure what the Lupron does or when I'm supposed to take shots, so I set up a mtg with my nurse for this Wed to go over that.


----------



## Hazeleyez

Hello ladies! I'm so excited to join! I've been browsing and reading and just wanted to wish everyone baby dust and positive vibes !! It's good to have a support system during this process! Anywho a little background - I'm 29 just found out my AMH is a little elevated 5.61 so mild PCOS, DH-27(I know I'm a craddle robber lol) He has Azoospermia so we need ICIS. This will be our first IVF, I'm currently on BCP my mock transfer is Nov.4th et I'll find out what are plan is. Any advice for a newbee??? I'm currently taking Prenatals, Maca,L-argine, Royal jelly,Vit C. et considering accupunture do you think it's beneficial?


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, hazel! you guys are just pups! ;) 
sounds like you're taking some good supplements. No real advice here, I'd say just be open to any and all possibilities. :) Good luck to you!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Wish2BMom- Thank you! I know some other girls are waiting for AF and I know I will be too, isn't there some meds they can give you to start AF ? I have long cycles sometimes so just in case?

Holly TTC- I have Norco left over from a recent ear infection do you think I need 1 or 2 for the HSG I have one on Nov.4th ? Did you take a pain pill like 20 min prior? I had a HSG in 2012 and it was the worst pain I've ever experienced ! My RE says they probably didn't warm the dye ugh horrible! But my tubes were open



Unlucky41- How was the HSG?


----------



## Holly ttc

Hazeleyez said:


> Wish2BMom- Thank you! I know some other girls are waiting for AF and I know I will be too, isn't there some meds they can give you to start AF ? I have long cycles sometimes so just in case?
> 
> Holly TTC- I have Norco left over from a recent ear infection do you think I need 1 or 2 for the HSG I have one on Nov.4th ? Did you take a pain pill like 20 min prior? I had a HSG in 2012 and it was the worst pain I've ever experienced ! My RE says they probably didn't warm the dye ugh horrible! But my tubes were open
> 
> 
> 
> Unlucky41- How was the HSG?

They told me to take two motrin about half an hour before. Even with it being later than scheduled for me so the meds weren't at the optimal working strength it still wasn't as painful as the hsg... at least not for me. Hopefully it will be a breeze for you.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, how are my ttc-ers and my cycle buddies (TTC and MrsW)? I have been missing due to the extremely busy work days. I have one more day for bcps and then baseline on the 30th. TTC how is everything where are you in your cycle? I am getting a little nervous because I have to give myself the injections and I am afraid of needles, but I will get over it I hope....LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Bright - I know the needle fear will disappear soon trust me. You get used to it after a while. I was the same way and in my last IVF had my sister whos a nurse give me all my shots. Well I am forced to do it myself this time and I have managed. The first one is always daunting but it will get easier.

I have a scan on Sunday to see if my endometrium has grown enough for my transfer on the 10th. I do hope so! Thanks for asking!


----------



## amanda1235

Hey everyone! Hope you all are doing well, been quiet lately. Just got my transfer date for Nov. 3! Had my scan today, and lining was 9.5mm so start PIO and other meds Thursday. 
Only thing, found out I have some sort of immunology abnormality, so I need intralipid treatments (transfusions). Apparently it's very common, so hopefully it's ok!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Holly-I had to re-read I got hystercopy confused with hysteropinglagram. But I have faith I'm my RE.

Bright- Are the needles that long? I haven't gotten my meds yet, but hopefully they won't be to painful

TTC- Good luck with transfer!I hope you get your BFP!!!

Amanda - Did your husband have to have a M-TESE? We did and have frozen sperm.


----------



## Hazeleyez

Amanda- Good job on the linning and that transfer date is right around the corner! I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## brighteyez73

TTC - I hope so I feel like I will break and not give it to myself but I want this so bad so we shall see on the 30th ...LOL!!! Wow can't wait to hear about the scan. This is my first FET so I am really excited to follow your cycle to see what will be coming up next for me. Love that we are so close in cycles. So are you doing shots every 3 days?



ttcbaby117 said:


> Hey Bright - I know the needle fear will disappear soon trust me. You get used to it after a while. I was the same way and in my last IVF had my sister whos a nurse give me all my shots. Well I am forced to do it myself this time and I have managed. The first one is always daunting but it will get easier.
> 
> I have a scan on Sunday to see if my endometrium has grown enough for my transfer on the 10th. I do hope so! Thanks for asking!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hi Hazel - they look pretty long to me and I guess they have to be because they are IM injections. I pray they are not too painful either. Tell me what you think once you get your meds.



Hazeleyez said:


> Holly-I had to re-read I got hystercopy confused with hysteropinglagram. But I have faith I'm my RE.
> 
> Bright- Are the needles that long? I haven't gotten my meds yet, but hopefully they won't be to painful
> 
> TTC- Good luck with transfer!I hope you get your BFP!!!
> 
> Amanda - Did your husband have to have a M-TESE? We did and have frozen sperm.


----------



## brighteyez73

Amanda - Wow how exciting!!! Nov. 3rd is next week :happydance:! I am praying for you. BFP is on the wayyyyy:thumbup: How thick do they like to see the lining and is there a such thing as too thick? sorry for the questions, just curious :haha: 



amanda1235 said:


> Hey everyone! Hope you all are doing well, been quiet lately. Just got my transfer date for Nov. 3! Had my scan today, and lining was 9.5mm so start PIO and other meds Thursday.
> Only thing, found out I have some sort of immunology abnormality, so I need intralipid treatments (transfusions). Apparently it's very common, so hopefully it's ok!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi girls!

Bright - sorry to hear work has been so crazy. Yay for things getting going though with your baseline scan. Have you injected yourself before? I don't find it too bad once you get started, the first few are usually the worst. Its all for a good cause though.

TTC - hope the scan goes well and your lining is nice and thick!

Amanda that's fab, next week! Excited for you!!

Hi Hazel, welcome. 

Not much happening here! Its half term so took my lo to the cinema today and then we went and chose our pumpkin!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Mrs W- Thank you!

Bright - I certainly will and say a pray for both of us lol


----------



## brighteyez73

Mrs. W - Thanks but this too shall pass with work. I have giving myself injections in the belly before with small needles. These are in the bottom with a larger needle :nope::wacko: but you are right "It's all for a good cause.."




Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Bright - sorry to hear work has been so crazy. Yay for things getting going though with your baseline scan. Have you injected yourself before? I don't find it too bad once you get started, the first few are usually the worst. Its all for a good cause though.
> 
> TTC - hope the scan goes well and your lining is nice and thick!
> 
> Amanda that's fab, next week! Excited for you!!
> 
> Hi Hazel, welcome.
> 
> Not much happening here! Its half term so took my lo to the cinema today and then we went and chose our pumpkin!


----------



## ttcbaby117

brighteyez73 said:


> TTC - I hope so I feel like I will break and not give it to myself but I want this so bad so we shall see on the 30th ...LOL!!! Wow can't wait to hear about the scan. This is my first FET so I am really excited to follow your cycle to see what will be coming up next for me. Love that we are so close in cycles. So are you doing shots every 3 days?
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Bright - I know the needle fear will disappear soon trust me. You get used to it after a while. I was the same way and in my last IVF had my sister whos a nurse give me all my shots. Well I am forced to do it myself this time and I have managed. The first one is always daunting but it will get easier.
> 
> I have a scan on Sunday to see if my endometrium has grown enough for my transfer on the 10th. I do hope so! Thanks for asking!Click to expand...

No I am doing lupron shits once a day, 5iu. I also do estrogen tablets twice a day and vivelle dots every 3 days. 

I think once i start progesterone that I will also have to do more shots. We will see. 

I'm waiting in the dr office for my scratch igh I hate this.


----------



## brighteyez73

Wow are your injections in the bottom?



ttcbaby117 said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> TTC - I hope so I feel like I will break and not give it to myself but I want this so bad so we shall see on the 30th ...LOL!!! Wow can't wait to hear about the scan. This is my first FET so I am really excited to follow your cycle to see what will be coming up next for me. Love that we are so close in cycles. So are you doing shots every 3 days?
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Bright - I know the needle fear will disappear soon trust me. You get used to it after a while. I was the same way and in my last IVF had my sister whos a nurse give me all my shots. Well I am forced to do it myself this time and I have managed. The first one is always daunting but it will get easier.
> 
> I have a scan on Sunday to see if my endometrium has grown enough for my transfer on the 10th. I do hope so! Thanks for asking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am doing lupron shits once a day, 5iu. I also do estrogen tablets twice a day and vivelle dots every 3 days.
> 
> I think once i start progesterone that I will also have to do more shots. We will see.
> 
> I'm waiting in the dr office for my scratch igh I hate this.Click to expand...


----------



## Disneyfan88

My progesterone shots are in the butt. My DH gets to give me those when it's time to start. He hates it, but it's not really fun on the other end of the needle, either. My doctor doesn't give me injectible meds for my FET, so I won't be starting injections until shortly before the transfer when it's time to start the progesterone. I start my oral meds sometime in November after my next period. 

I did the tummy shots when I did 2 cycles of IVF in 2013. The first one was the hardest to get over mentally, but once I finally pushed the needle in, I realized it wasn't so bad. It got easier to do with each one. The nurse at my doctor's office showed me how to combine my meds so that I only had to do one shot per day. I used ice to numb the area before doing the tummy injections, and that helped.


----------



## Unlucky41

Holly ttc said:


> Unlucky41 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ttc and Disney for the welcome.
> 
> Has anyone done a hysterscopy before? What was it like? Did theyfind anything?
> 
> Hi! I had one and I'm not going to lie it wasn't fun. It was pretty much just like the worst cramps ever but only lasted maybe five minutes. As long as you take a pain pill before you should be fine, mine was delayed. They didn't find anything, thankfully.Click to expand...

Thanks Holly for the warning. I am going under hence I hope when I wake up I have no pain. I hope the endometriosis doesn't come back. 

Did they do one for you because your lining was thick?


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - good luck!! so exciting that your transfer is NEXT WEEK!

ttc - good luck at your scan! I hope your endo is nice and thick! 

yikes - i don't envy the ladies with the butt shots. Thankfully, I use Crinone gel vaginal inserts for my progesterone. It's icky but at least not painful.

nothing going on here either, like Mrs W. 5 more BCPs and then I start my Lupron microdoses a week from today.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I used Crinone last time. I got switched to PIO shots because my progesterone level came back very low when I got my positive test result. I was on both for a little while, and then I stopped the Crinone because I eventually got a yeast infection from it. I think most people do just fine with it. Be sure to "clear out" the extra residue in the shower so that it doesn't build up to much in there. :blush:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh yes, I do. So gross but so, so necessary.


----------



## Holly ttc

Unlucky41 said:


> Holly ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlucky41 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ttc and Disney for the welcome.
> 
> Has anyone done a hysterscopy before? What was it like? Did theyfind anything?
> 
> Hi! I had one and I'm not going to lie it wasn't fun. It was pretty much just like the worst cramps ever but only lasted maybe five minutes. As long as you take a pain pill before you should be fine, mine was delayed. They didn't find anything, thankfully.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Holly for the warning. I am going under hence I hope when I wake up I have no pain. I hope the endometriosis doesn't come back.
> 
> Did they do one for you because your lining was thick?Click to expand...

I think it was just a test to see if I had any issues. They at least never said anything about thick lining.


----------



## amanda1235

brighteyez73 said:


> Amanda - Wow how exciting!!! Nov. 3rd is next week :happydance:! I am praying for you. BFP is on the wayyyyy:thumbup: How thick do they like to see the lining and is there a such thing as too thick? sorry for the questions, just curious :haha

They want the lining over 8mm, but I have no clue if there's a TOO thick, although I feel like I've read that it happened to someone on here once.


----------



## alikat27

Hi ladies, may I join? I just found out today that DH and I have officially qualified to participate in an IVF study, so we'll be starting meds in my cycle that will begin late November/early December (I have a pretty unreliable luteal phase when not on progesterone suppositories, and I'm not allowed to be on them for 3 months prior to the study, so hello spotting and uncertain cycles!).

I'm a first-timer to IVF, so I don't know anything about short vs. long protocols or any of that. I do know that my study is going to randomly allocate us to either Menopur or Gonal F treatment groups, do PGS and ICSI, and then transfer only one embryo on transfer day. That makes me a little nervous, but it's nice to know that if we have any frosties, they'd already be screened for genetic problems so we'd know which ones have the best chance of implantation.

I've never self-injected before, and I haaaate needles (I was in tears the last time they did the blood draw at the fertility clinic haha so self-injecting every day is going to be a blast, I'm sure!), so I'm pretty nervous about that part. I am trying to chill out a little bit because I do work from home, so that helps a lot and I won't have to keep up appearances for any work clients or anything. Just trying to stay positive!

We had an ectopic in September 2014 (treated with methotrexate in October 2014); still have the tube and ovary but HSG showed the tube is blocked. I've got a high AMH level above 7, so I'm hoping we respond well to IVF. *fingers crossed* *and praying for no OHSS*

Best wishes to you all!


----------



## brighteyez73

*Amanda* - Thank you very much and I will check with them tomorrow. How are you feeling? Any small symptoms yet?



amanda1235 said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda - Wow how exciting!!! Nov. 3rd is next week :happydance:! I am praying for you. BFP is on the wayyyyy:thumbup: How thick do they like to see the lining and is there a such thing as too thick? sorry for the questions, just curious :haha
> 
> They want the lining over 8mm, but I have no clue if there's a TOO thick, although I feel like I've read that it happened to someone on here once.Click to expand...


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies. I'm still keeping up with you all but just waiting for AF next week so all quiet in my camp. Looking forward to some BFPs on this thread soon :)


----------



## myonechance

Hi All! 
Read through this thread and looks like I am in the same boat :) Looks like my retrieval/transfer will be right before Christmas if I guess right. I go Monday for my uterine eval and if all is OK we will discuss my protocol, etc. I know she recommends the estrogen priming with high doses of stim. I guess we will see on Monday. Since I didn't do the estrogen priming last time I really don't know what that all entails. From what I read, it will start before my next period( mid nov) and then retrieval mid dec....IDK...I hate not having all the info..lol
I am using a different facility this time and I feel more like a number.. but as long as it works I guess :shrug: It will def be easier driving an hour to Chicago as opposed to flying to VA for 2+ weeks. 
This is definitely my second and LAST chance. No more savings left!! :nope: fingers and toes crossed!:thumbup:
Good luck everyone!


----------



## amanda1235

Brighteyez, no symptoms yet, transfer not until Tuesday :) I did start PIO tonight though, was super nervous, but it wasn't as bad as expected. My muscle is definitely sore though, so this is going to be fun! Hehe....maybe better than the messy endometrin though, that stuff sucked. Also started doxycycline and medrol today too, so I'm sure there will be a whole slew of "fantastic" feelings coming soon. 

Questions for you ladies...
1. Those who have done PIO before: any tips to reduce the ache after the injection?

2. Does anyone else get really bloated and gain weight during their cycle?


----------



## amanda1235

Welcome alikat!! 
The injections really aren't so bad at all. Once you find the little tips and tricks that work for you (eg: Heat, ice, etc) you barely even feel them. It's just the first couple that suck. 
Sorry to hear about your ectopic, hope this cycle is it for you!


----------



## Disneyfan88

alikat27 said:


> Hi ladies, may I join? I just found out today that DH and I have officially qualified to participate in an IVF study, so we'll be starting meds in my cycle that will begin late November/early December (I have a pretty unreliable luteal phase when not on progesterone suppositories, and I'm not allowed to be on them for 3 months prior to the study, so hello spotting and uncertain cycles!).
> 
> I'm a first-timer to IVF, so I don't know anything about short vs. long protocols or any of that. I do know that my study is going to randomly allocate us to either Menopur or Gonal F treatment groups, do PGS and ICSI, and then transfer only one embryo on transfer day. That makes me a little nervous, but it's nice to know that if we have any frosties, they'd already be screened for genetic problems so we'd know which ones have the best chance of implantation.
> 
> I've never self-injected before, and I haaaate needles (I was in tears the last time they did the blood draw at the fertility clinic haha so self-injecting every day is going to be a blast, I'm sure!), so I'm pretty nervous about that part. I am trying to chill out a little bit because I do work from home, so that helps a lot and I won't have to keep up appearances for any work clients or anything. Just trying to stay positive!
> 
> We had an ectopic in September 2014 (treated with methotrexate in October 2014); still have the tube and ovary but HSG showed the tube is blocked. I've got a high AMH level above 7, so I'm hoping we respond well to IVF. *fingers crossed* *and praying for no OHSS*
> 
> Best wishes to you all!

My protocol included Menopur and Gonal F. We did ICSI for both IVF cycles, and we did PGS for cycle #2 (including thawing our 2 previously frozen embryos to test them as well). PGS tells you the genders of the embryos, so it's pretty cool getting to know the gender of the embryo(s) that actually get transferred. We transferred two during our first cycle (fresh transfer), and we transferred just one (frozen) during our second cycle. 

The shots are daunting at first, but they aren't so bad. With the tummy shots, I iced beforehand and just injected the meds slowly. My doctors office showed me how to mix my meds so that I only had to do one per day. 

Amanda - I know that a lot of people ice before their PIO shots, and they say that helps (just make sure that the progesterone is not cold when you draw it up and inject it). I didn't ice, but I remember making my husband rub the injection area for a couple of minutes after my shots the last time around. My doctor orders me one inch injection needles (I guess the benefit of a flat backside :shrug:), but I know that the 1.5 inch ones are more common. My doxy and medrol (and other oral meds) came in the mail today (insurance makes me use a mail order pharmacy). The progesterone should be coming any day now. I think I start the birth control pills after my next period comes. 

Myonechance - We are shooting for a mid-December transfer. Good luck with this next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - if I remember correctly, medrol is the nasty tasting medicine that made me pee A LOT at night. Don't be alarmed if you are up a couple of times tonight.


----------



## amanda1235

Disneyfan88 said:


> Amanda - if I remember correctly, medrol is the nasty tasting medicine that made me pee A LOT at night. Don't be alarmed if you are up a couple of times tonight.

Haha so funny you said that, I was up 3 times last night to pee. Guess I know why! Haves bit of a headache this morning.....hope it goes away quickly as I'm a teacher and have a bunch of grade 1-2's today, in costume and excited for Halloween. At least it's Friday!!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Alikat - Welcome&#10024;&#10024;srry about your etopic :-(. My cousin had an etopic I held her hand through it all, very painful for her, but she did get pregnant even with one tube and ovary! (Fertile Murtle lol) Iooks like me and you will be cycling together! I go for my Mock transfer Nov.4th and I will be starting stimms mid Nov with Dec transfer

Myonechance- welcome! &#10024;&#127775;(sorry for you loss).I'm not to far from Chicago. I was going to travel to a clinic there but I decided to say locally! It's good to have another cycle buddy so close together! Positive vibes and Hope to see BFP to all the ladies on here &#127881;&#127775;&#10084;


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies,

I've been a bit absent off of this thread as there really isn't much to report. Its now 11 days now till our appointment where I finally feel like things will be getting started (appointment is for endometrial scratch, to sign all the consent forms and get the needles and prescription). 
We are getting our drugs elsewhere as we find the clinics prices are terribly high. So far Tesco has come out the cheapest, our clinic charges £30 for 1 vial of suprecur/buserelin and Tesco charge £39.65 for 2 vials. We are going to check out Sainsburys and Asda over the weekend. Well worth looking into ladies if you havent already. 

Welcome Alikat and all the other new ladies.


----------



## alikat27

amanda1235 said:


> Welcome alikat!!
> The injections really aren't so bad at all. Once you find the little tips and tricks that work for you (eg: Heat, ice, etc) you barely even feel them. It's just the first couple that suck.
> Sorry to hear about your ectopic, hope this cycle is it for you!

Thanks, Amanda :) I really hope so, too. It's kind of crazy because we weren't even planning on starting IVF until we'd tried some other methods. But then we qualified for this study, which seriously reduces the costs, and we just thought why not? I'm all about putting the ridiculous cost of IVF back on the pharma companies :) 

And I've definitely been googling tips and tricks for the needles! I have a bunch of methods ready to try out :) I think mostly it's just mental. I'm planning to deck the house out with motivational quotes everywhere so that I don't psych myself out :) I hope your cycle is going well and that the meds aren't making you too sore!



Disneyfan88 said:


> My protocol included Menopur and Gonal F. We did ICSI for both IVF cycles, and we did PGS for cycle #2 (including thawing our 2 previously frozen embryos to test them as well). PGS tells you the genders of the embryos, so it's pretty cool getting to know the gender of the embryo(s) that actually get transferred. We transferred two during our first cycle (fresh transfer), and we transferred just one (frozen) during our second cycle.
> 
> The shots are daunting at first, but they aren't so bad. With the tummy shots, I iced beforehand and just injected the meds slowly. My doctors office showed me how to mix my meds so that I only had to do one per day.

I'm so torn between whether or not I want to know the gender of the embryos before they put them back! Really I just want a baby, so I'm inclined to tell them to just put back the healthiest possible emby they've got, rather than decide based on gender. But we'll have to see. That's hoping some of them even make it, because my transfer will be a day 5. 

Hazeleyez, Myonetruechance, and Disneyfan88, that's exciting that we're going to be cycling together! I think I may be a touch behind you guys because if everything goes as planned I may be transferring actually ON Christmas Day. Ha. Good times :) Are you ladies going to be doing anything different in November in preparation for the IVF cycle? I've found lots of information on eating avocadoes and a Mediterranean diet that's supposed to help during IVF... who knows, it could be rubbish, but I'm willing to try anything at this point! I'm also forcing myself to drink the recommended amount of water that humans are supposed to get everyday, because I'm terrible with drinking water. I must live in a chronic state of dehydration because it seriously feels revolting trying to drink 64 ounces a day. You know that feeling when you go swimming and you get out and feel like you've drunk half the pool? That's how I feel now... every day... :wacko:


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies, just a quick one- 
IM FINALLY CD1!!!!

Nasal spray starts today and I'm waiting on the nurse to call me with an appointment between Sunday and Tuesday for my scan to make sure my lining is thin and then start prognova....

I will go back and read through everything later as I'm on my mobile


----------



## Hazeleyez

Alikat- I'm going to try Accupunture especially right before and after transfer. I'm going to do the pineapple core from what I've been reading on various blogs and utube it works, you eat the core transfer day plus five days it helps with inflammation so I heard&#128521;. I also got the fertility diet and the book tells you how to self massage with castor oil packs. Call me crazy but I'll try it so this first time will work along with faith in GOD&#128591;&#128591;&#127775;&#10024;


----------



## Asterimou

Good luck with your first meds Scerena, must be nice to be actually progressing.

Alikat- I am drinking dandelion tea a fair bit, it's supposed to help balance and digestion. I've really cut down alcohol and coffee. I do acupuncture weekly and my last period I had no period pains which hasn't happened for 10 years so something is working! I also take flax oil and B vits daily. Doing so many things I have no idea which ones are having the effect!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Alikat-What's the Mediterranean diet? H20 is going to be a struggle lol I barely drink it. Are you on BCP's? This will be my last pill and I'm starting a new pack but my boobs are sooooo sore?!? Anyone else have this happen? 

To any of the Vets- Bright,TTC,WishtoB I'm mobile so I can't go through and list all you lovely ladies but do you guys have any diet tips, water consumption or electrolyte balance ,weight loss tips, for us newbies?


----------



## Hazeleyez

Asterimou- Dandelion tea I'll have to check that out, I drink green tea in the morning and white at night. I also take melatonin if I can't sleep after a long stressful day


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hazeleyez said:


> Asterimou- Dandelion tea I'll have to check that out, I drink green tea in the morning and white at night. I also take melatonin if I can't sleep after a long stressful day

My acupuncturist told me to not drink green tea. Something about it cooling the body. :shrug: I was told to eat lots of protein, nothing cold, and essentially no sweets (though I just ate a rice krispy treat because I'm starving and haven't eaten anything all day). Last time we did a transfer, they recommended the pineapple core thing, too.


----------



## Hazeleyez

:thumbup: Disneyfan- Good to know! Yea I definetly want my body warm, I have to go to the grocery store and pick up some things! Are you doing pineapple again? How often do you see your accupunturist?


----------



## Wish2BMom

my RE office nurses actually giggle at me when I tell them about things to eat/not eat and drink that I find on the web. They say that it can't hurt if it's something good for you (pineapple) but nothing has been proven to actually help. So I would just say - be as healthy as you can with protein, veggies, fruits and lots of water. Slow down on sugar and fat intake and caffeine and alcohol. When I'm in my TWW, I switch to decaf tea and decaf coffee.
All of these things combined should lead to a balanced pH, weight loss (or consistency) and overall good natural stuff going into your body for the potential future baby!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hazeleyez said:


> :thumbup: Disneyfan- Good to know! Yea I definetly want my body warm, I have to go to the grocery store and pick up some things! Are you doing pineapple again? How often do you see your accupunturist?

I will definitely be doing the pineapple thing again. During my previous cycle (2013), I went twice a week before and during my IVF cycle. I went immediately before and after the transfer, and they had me keep going while I was pregnant (at first weekly and then once every-other week later on). I reached out to the office on Monday and was advised to start coming again 3-4 weeks before my intended FET transfer date. I confirmed that once a week would be sufficient this time around. They want me to continue that until the end of the first trimester "to make sure there are no complications", and then I can drop to once a month. I'm not sure what I really got out of those subsequent visits after I got pregnant before. I didn't get morning sickness, though. :shrug: We spent so much money and time on trying to get pregnant that, although I didn't want to throw away money per se, I was willing to do whatever it took to be successful (if that makes any sense).


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> my RE office nurses actually giggle at me when I tell them about things to eat/not eat and drink that I find on the web. They say that it can't hurt if it's something good for you (pineapple) but nothing has been proven to actually help. So I would just say - be as healthy as you can with protein, veggies, fruits and lots of water. Slow down on sugar and fat intake and caffeine and alcohol. When I'm in my TWW, I switch to decaf tea and decaf coffee.
> All of these things combined should lead to a balanced pH, weight loss (or consistency) and overall good natural stuff going into your body for the potential future baby!

Excellent advice. :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Finding it hard to catch up on my mobile as my wifi has decided not to work!
I hope that you're all well! It's been very busy on here! 

*asterimou* it's great to start meds now finally! How are you? Not long untile your scan! 

:hi: to everyone else :)


----------



## alikat27

Disneyfan88 said:


> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> my RE office nurses actually giggle at me when I tell them about things to eat/not eat and drink that I find on the web. They say that it can't hurt if it's something good for you (pineapple) but nothing has been proven to actually help. So I would just say - be as healthy as you can with protein, veggies, fruits and lots of water. Slow down on sugar and fat intake and caffeine and alcohol. When I'm in my TWW, I switch to decaf tea and decaf coffee.
> All of these things combined should lead to a balanced pH, weight loss (or consistency) and overall good natural stuff going into your body for the potential future baby!
> 
> Excellent advice. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow, great comments from everyone! I didn't know the part about no sweets haha. May need you all to help me with encouragement to avoid the chocolate! Luckily I guess one advantage of this process is not having kids around to tempt us with Halloween candy... :) 

Congrats to the girls who have started meds! How exciting! Please keep us posted with how it all goes!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Disneyfan88 said:


> Hazeleyez said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Disneyfan- Good to know! Yea I definetly want my body warm, I have to go to the grocery store and pick up some things! Are you doing pineapple again? How often do you see your accupunturist?
> 
> I will definitely be doing the pineapple thing again. During my previous cycle (2013), I went twice a week before and during my IVF cycle. I went immediately before and after the transfer, and they had me keep going while I was pregnant (at first weekly and then once every-other week later on). I reached out to the office on Monday and was advised to start coming again 3-4 weeks before my intended FET transfer date. I confirmed that once a week would be sufficient this time around. They want me to continue that until the end of the first trimester "to make sure there are no complications", and then I can drop to once a month. I'm not sure what I really got out of those subsequent visits after I got pregnant before. I didn't get morning sickness, though. :shrug: We spent so much money and time on trying to get pregnant that, although I didn't want to throw away money per se, I was willing to do whatever it took to be successful (if that makes any sense).Click to expand...



Disney- Yea once a week sounds good and immediately before and after transfer. I didn't know you can do accupunture while pregnant. Whatever it takes makes perfect sense! I'm right there with ya&#128521;


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies!!! I have a question because this is my first FET, I started the Del-estradiol injections on the 30th and don't take another injection until tomorrow the 2nd, should I be bleeding?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sorry I don't know the answer to that question. I did Lupron and I did have a bleed onces I stopped my birth control pill.

AFM - I had my lining check and it is 9mm but my e2 is low only 209, when they want it above 250. Im a bit scared it wont be ideal.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - are you on anything right now to get your e2 up? that's a beautiful lining!

bright - I'm sorry, I don't know the answer to your question. I haven't had a protocol where I do that. 

just thought of something - we are poking ourselves with enough needles, it's funny we'd also even consider acupuncture!! :haha: whatever works! i'll be a pin cushion for a month!


----------



## scerena

Scan today went well, lining nice and thin!

I'm to carry on with nasal spray and add in prognova tablets from tomorrow. 

I have a lining scan in 10 days (13th November) hoping for lining to be over 7mm!

Then transfer hopefully 6 days after (so about the 19th)

I'm now considering wether I have one or two put back! I've always said two but with the potential of having twins and a 2.5 year old scares me ALOT!
But I do not want to leave one there and think "what if" of one didn't work, I don't want anymore treatment after this so I just do not know :/

I have no idea what I'm going to do! I know my clinic don't really like putting two back they wouldn't let me at my first go! And considering I got pregnant with one I'm not sure they will let me have two, guess we will see!


*ttcbaby* will they give you something until your levels get higher? They haven't mentioned me having a blood test to check levels in my FET which doesn't sound good to me now :/

*brighteyez* I'm sorry I do not know the answer I'm afraid, I hope you was a able to find out from your clinic :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wish2BMom said:


> ttc - are you on anything right now to get your e2 up? that's a beautiful lining!
> 
> 
> just thought of something - we are poking ourselves with enough needles, it's funny we'd also even consider acupuncture!! :haha: whatever works! i'll be a pin cushion for a month!

Yes they have me increasing my vivelle patches from 2 to 3 and then they will test again on Wednesday. 

Yes we are pin cushions!!!! lol.....amazing how comfortable you can get with needles going into your arms hahahaha.



scerena said:


> Scan today went well, lining nice and thin!
> 
> I'm to carry on with nasal spray and add in prognova tablets from tomorrow.
> 
> I have a lining scan in 10 days (13th November) hoping for lining to be over 7mm!
> 
> Then transfer hopefully 6 days after (so about the 19th)
> 
> I'm now considering wether I have one or two put back! I've always said two but with the potential of having twins and a 2.5 year old scares me ALOT!
> But I do not want to leave one there and think "what if" of one didn't work, I don't want anymore treatment after this so I just do not know :/
> 
> I have no idea what I'm going to do! I know my clinic don't really like putting two back they wouldn't let me at my first go! And considering I got pregnant with one I'm not sure they will let me have two, guess we will see!
> 
> 
> *ttcbaby* will they give you something until your levels get higher? They haven't mentioned me having a blood test to check levels in my FET which doesn't sound good to me now :/
> 
> *brighteyez* I'm sorry I do not know the answer I'm afraid, I hope you was a able to find out from your clinic :hugs:

Yes that is tough when you already have one. If you are okay with doing another transfer in case this one doesn't work then I would say go with one and be prepared, just in case, to do another for the other one. If not, the maybe go for the gold and do two ;)

I have increased my vivelle patches from 2 to 3 so I hope it will help the e2 go up.

I just dot know why they need the e2 to be so high when the lining looks good.


----------



## K.N

I haven't yet read up entirely on everyone's stories; but hoping I can join the November/December band wagon! This is my first IVF cycle (and hopefully first pregnancy); and I'm definitely finding it most helpful hearing others stories! 
I'm currently on Provera to bring on a bleed so I can actually start my cycle - but I still have 5 days left of that. Then I guess I have to hope the bleed doesn't take too long to kick in too! I've heard some long wait stories! I picked up my drugs yesterday though - so all ready to go when it all starts :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, sorry to be awol recently, had a really manic week last week. 

Scerena - how many to put back is such a tricky decision. I think ttb has already given really good advice and I think she is right. maybe go for 1 but be prepared to have another fet if it doesn't work. I know that isn't ideal but it would only delay you by a month or so while you wait to go again. Otherwise you are risking having twins, or I think they say theres a higher mc rate with 2 embies. I am going to go for 2 if I get 2 embies but that's because I want to increase my chances and would be happy with multiples. 

TTC - how frustrating, I hope the increased patches will up your levels quickly. Great lining though so your body is clearly responding. 

Bright - so sorry I don't know either lovely. Any update?

wish - It is funny really, bring on the needles! I have had acupuncture before but not during ivf.

Hello to everyone else - Disney, alicat, hazel, hope you guys are all well.

Still not much happening here. Hoping to start stims in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Disneyfan88

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies!!! I have a question because this is my first FET, I started the Del-estradiol injections on the 30th and don't take another injection until tomorrow the 2nd, should I be bleeding?

Sorry - I wish I knew the answer to this one. My FET protocol doesn't (and didn't) include shots until it's time to start the PIO shots. I hope you were able to get an answer from the doctors office. 



Wish2BMom said:


> just thought of something - we are poking ourselves with enough needles, it's funny we'd also even consider acupuncture!! :haha: whatever works! i'll be a pin cushion for a month!

I know, right?! :haha:



scerena said:


> Scan today went well, lining nice and thin!
> 
> I'm to carry on with nasal spray and add in prognova tablets from tomorrow.
> 
> I have a lining scan in 10 days (13th November) hoping for lining to be over 7mm!
> 
> Then transfer hopefully 6 days after (so about the 19th)
> 
> I'm now considering wether I have one or two put back! I've always said two but with the potential of having twins and a 2.5 year old scares me ALOT!
> But I do not want to leave one there and think "what if" of one didn't work, I don't want anymore treatment after this so I just do not know :/
> 
> I have no idea what I'm going to do! I know my clinic don't really like putting two back they wouldn't let me at my first go! And considering I got pregnant with one I'm not sure they will let me have two, guess we will see!
> 
> 
> *ttcbaby* will they give you something until your levels get higher? They haven't mentioned me having a blood test to check levels in my FET which doesn't sound good to me now :/
> 
> *brighteyez* I'm sorry I do not know the answer I'm afraid, I hope you was a able to find out from your clinic :hugs:

Great news on your lining. We struggled with that decision before. We transferred 2 "top grade" embryos on day 5 during our first IVF cycle. That cycle didn't work, so we opted for another fresh cycle to try and get more embryos, and we did PGS. We opted for a FET instead of a fresh transfer the second time around and transferred 1 day 5 embryo. I've always read that transferring more than one embryo increases the chances of multiples instead of increasing the chance of pregnancy, so we opted to transfer just one the second time. Our hope was that knowing the embryo was genetically "normal" would help with our odds of the one embryo implanting. I've also hear stories about people transferring one and it splitting into 2 for twins. :wacko: It's always a personal decision. As the others have said, if you are afraid of the possibility of multiples and are ok with possibly doing another FET in the future, I think transferring just one may be the better choice for you. If you are ok with the idea of possibly having twins and don't want to go through the financial, emotional, and physical tolls of doing another FET, then I'd say go ahead with transferring both. Either way, good luck with your decision. :hugs:



ttcbaby117 said:


> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> ttc - are you on anything right now to get your e2 up? that's a beautiful lining!
> 
> 
> just thought of something - we are poking ourselves with enough needles, it's funny we'd also even consider acupuncture!! :haha: whatever works! i'll be a pin cushion for a month!
> 
> Yes they have me increasing my vivelle patches from 2 to 3 and then they will test again on Wednesday.
> 
> Yes we are pin cushions!!!! lol.....amazing how comfortable you can get with needles going into your arms hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> scerena said:
> 
> 
> Scan today went well, lining nice and thin!
> 
> I'm to carry on with nasal spray and add in prognova tablets from tomorrow.
> 
> I have a lining scan in 10 days (13th November) hoping for lining to be over 7mm!
> 
> Then transfer hopefully 6 days after (so about the 19th)
> 
> I'm now considering wether I have one or two put back! I've always said two but with the potential of having twins and a 2.5 year old scares me ALOT!
> But I do not want to leave one there and think "what if" of one didn't work, I don't want anymore treatment after this so I just do not know :/
> 
> I have no idea what I'm going to do! I know my clinic don't really like putting two back they wouldn't let me at my first go! And considering I got pregnant with one I'm not sure they will let me have two, guess we will see!
> 
> 
> *ttcbaby* will they give you something until your levels get higher? They haven't mentioned me having a blood test to check levels in my FET which doesn't sound good to me now :/
> 
> *brighteyez* I'm sorry I do not know the answer I'm afraid, I hope you was a able to find out from your clinic :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that is tough when you already have one. If you are okay with doing another transfer in case this one doesn't work then I would say go with one and be prepared, just in case, to do another for the other one. If not, the maybe go for the gold and do two ;)
> 
> I have increased my vivelle patches from 2 to 3 so I hope it will help the e2 go up.
> 
> I just dot know why they need the e2 to be so high when the lining looks good.Click to expand...

It sounds like your lining is fantastic. I suspect you still have time to increase your e2 levels before the transfer, so if you are on a higher dose of medication, then I'm sure it will work out. Best of luck getting those numbers up! :hugs:



K.N said:


> I haven't yet read up entirely on everyone's stories; but hoping I can join the November/December band wagon! This is my first IVF cycle (and hopefully first pregnancy); and I'm definitely finding it most helpful hearing others stories!
> I'm currently on Provera to bring on a bleed so I can actually start my cycle - but I still have 5 days left of that. Then I guess I have to hope the bleed doesn't take too long to kick in too! I've heard some long wait stories! I picked up my drugs yesterday though - so all ready to go when it all starts :)

Welcome! Good luck with your upcoming cycle!



Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to be awol recently, had a really manic week last week.
> 
> Scerena - how many to put back is such a tricky decision. I think ttb has already given really good advice and I think she is right. maybe go for 1 but be prepared to have another fet if it doesn't work. I know that isn't ideal but it would only delay you by a month or so while you wait to go again. Otherwise you are risking having twins, or I think they say theres a higher mc rate with 2 embies. I am going to go for 2 if I get 2 embies but that's because I want to increase my chances and would be happy with multiples.
> 
> TTC - how frustrating, I hope the increased patches will up your levels quickly. Great lining though so your body is clearly responding.
> 
> Bright - so sorry I don't know either lovely. Any update?
> 
> wish - It is funny really, bring on the needles! I have had acupuncture before but not during ivf.
> 
> Hello to everyone else - Disney, alicat, hazel, hope you guys are all well.
> 
> Still not much happening here. Hoping to start stims in about 2 weeks.

I hope things calm down for you this week. 2 weeks will be here before you know it. I'm sure you can't wait to just get started already. 


I went for repeat lab work to check my thyroid medication this afternoon. I'm hoping that my levels have changed for the better since I've been on my medication for a week and a half. If not, they will up my dosage. I expect my period to come sometime around the end of next week, and then I guess it's time to start lining up ultrasound appointments and start my meds soon!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Disney! When will you get the thyroid results?


----------



## scerena

Thank you for all the advice ladies I really appreciate it :hugs:
Financially we cannot do anymore treatment, so this is kind of our last try :/
I know I should be content with the one child I have which I really am and I know she is my blessing, I always swore I would not try for another once I had my little miracle. But not she is getting older I really want her to have a sibling(s) as one day me and her daddy won't be here anymore and she will have no one which when it think of it makes me really sad!

We were considering 2 as we do not want to leave one there and this is our last go.

But then I know my clinic will recommend one as one worked last time and due to my age! I begged for 2 last time and they didn't let me.

The thought of multiples does scare me but so does having another one baby with a toddler! But it might not even happen anyway as who knows if my 2 will survive the thaw or even if 2 will implant :/ 

I think we will be taking the next 2 weeks to carefully make our decision!

*ttcbaby* thank you :hugs: I had e2 bloods done in my fresh cycle mine was far too high for transfer I had to wait for the levels to decrease! I hope yours does not take too long to increase so you can have your embryos put back :hugs:

*disney* thank you :hugs: I really hope your levels are ok now! When are the results due back?

*mrsw11* not too much longer until you start now then! I know it probably feels long to you though as it always does when waiting to start treatment! Hopefully time flies by for you :hugs:


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies,

I've been a bit absent off of this thread as there really isn't much to report. Its now 7 days now till our appointment where I finally feel like things will be getting started (appointment is for endometrial scratch, to sign all the consent forms and get the needles and prescription).
We are getting our drugs elsewhere as we find the clinics prices are terribly high. So far Tesco has come out the cheapest, our clinic charges £30 for 1 vial of suprecur/buserelin and Tesco charge £39.65 for 2 vials. Checked out Boots and Sainsburys at the weekend and they are nearly as expensive as the clinic!

Feeling really nervous about our embryos surviving the thaw. The 3 we have are all in one straw. Out last FET we had 4 thawed (again in 1 straw) and only 1 survived which resulted in our daughter Hannah. It does worry me that not even 1 will survive out of 3. We will have put back however many survive.


----------



## amanda1235

Got the call this morning, blast survived the thaw and looks good so transfer at 1:30. Now I'm at the clinic doing my intralipid, then off to acupuncture before and after. Willing to try everything this cycle!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Amanda - yay, brilliant news!! Good luck and congrats on being pupo!!

C&J - I might try tescos next time, my clinic was really expensive as well. Good tip! Hope at least 1 embie survives the thaw, when will it happen, just before transfer?

Scerena - I know how you feel. I am so tired now of all of this infertility and the heartbreak, hopelessness and bitter disappointment that comes with it. I am desperate for a sibling for dd and for a bigger family but we are also out of cash after this cycle so this is our last go. I just want to start living again! Anyway - heres hoping this is it for us both! x

Disney - hoping for better levels for you. When do you get your results?

KN - welcome, sorry I didn't mention you last time, I think you posted as I was writing my message so I didn't notice your post!! Good luck for your cycle. A few of us have done ivf before so holler if you have any questions!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks so much, ladies! I should hopefully know my thyroid results by tomorrow. 



C&J said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been a bit absent off of this thread as there really isn't much to report. Its now 7 days now till our appointment where I finally feel like things will be getting started (appointment is for endometrial scratch, to sign all the consent forms and get the needles and prescription).
> We are getting our drugs elsewhere as we find the clinics prices are terribly high. So far Tesco has come out the cheapest, our clinic charges £30 for 1 vial of suprecur/buserelin and Tesco charge £39.65 for 2 vials. Checked out Boots and Sainsburys at the weekend and they are nearly as expensive as the clinic!
> 
> Feeling really nervous about our embryos surviving the thaw. The 3 we have are all in one straw. Out last FET we had 4 thawed (again in 1 straw) and only 1 survived which resulted in our daughter Hannah. It does worry me that not even 1 will survive out of 3. We will have put back however many survive.

I know what you mean about feeling nervous. We have 3 embryos remaining. The one that has a higher grade than the others was previously thawed so that we could do genetic testing with our fresh embryos from IVF #2. I hope he can survive another thaw (not because we are hoping for a boy over a girl, but we don't want to "waste" any of our chances if you know what I mean). I'm not up for the physical, emotional, or financial tolls of doing any more IVF cycles, so these little :cold::cold::cold: are it. And at $6k + medications, it's not cheap. :dohh: I think our clinic thaws one at a time and continues to thaw until they have a viable one. I think...

Good luck with the meds!



amanda1235 said:


> Got the call this morning, blast survived the thaw and looks good so transfer at 1:30. Now I'm at the clinic doing my intralipid, then off to acupuncture before and after. Willing to try everything this cycle!

:happydance::happydance: Good luck!!


----------



## alikat27

Hey ladies! It's good to hear all your updates, and best of luck to Amanda, C&J, and Disneyfan88. :)

I've been off the boards too lately because I have no idea what's going on with my cycle. This past cycle was our last cycle to "try" ourselves before we begin IVF meds in late November/early December, so I'm either waiting for AF to begin or a BFP. And so far... everything is inconclusive. I typically spot all through my luteal phase whenever I'm not on progesterone, so the fact that I've had spotting hasn't been too abnormal. What has been abnormal is the length of luteal phase. Without progesterone, I average 7-9 days, rarely 10. Currently I'm on day 12. I had some red flow today (by which I mean a few drops into the toilet bowl), so I figured AF was here and put in a pantyliner. But several hours later, there's nothing on the pantyliner and just a bit of brown when I wipe. No signs of cramping either. Plus my temperatures are sky high, over 99 degrees twice in the past four days. But I've only got BFNs so far.

I don't really know what's going on since I don't FEEL preggo. But then I didn't feel preggo with my ectopic, either, and I had to be over 5 weeks for that one. My only symptoms are heartburn in the early morning and a bizarrely watery mouth, with a slight bout of dizziness/nausea mid-morning today.

I guess the answer is just wait and retest in a couple of days, but it's just so haaaard to be patient! Especially when I have to figure out when CD1 is so I can go in for CD3 hormone measuring with the IVF people. And especially when I'm at high risk of having another ectopic and they've told me not to wait to get bloodwork done if I think I'm preggo. Sigh. Here's to hoping there are some answers in the next couple of days! 

Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

alikat - Hang in there! It's always the worst when you are hanging in limbo like that and are stressing about making sure that you get your lab work done on time. I'm keeping all toes and fingers crossed that you end up getting your BFP! :hugs: Try to keep your mind busy if you can. I assume you tested today already?


----------



## ttcbaby117

scerena said:


> Thank you for all the advice ladies I really appreciate it :hugs:
> Financially we cannot do anymore treatment, so this is kind of our last try :/
> I know I should be content with the one child I have which I really am and I know she is my blessing, I always swore I would not try for another once I had my little miracle. But not she is getting older I really want her to have a sibling(s) as one day me and her daddy won't be here anymore and she will have no one which when it think of it makes me really sad!
> 
> We were considering 2 as we do not want to leave one there and this is our last go.
> 
> But then I know my clinic will recommend one as one worked last time and due to my age! I begged for 2 last time and they didn't let me.
> 
> The thought of multiples does scare me but so does having another one baby with a toddler! But it might not even happen anyway as who knows if my 2 will survive the thaw or even if 2 will implant :/
> 
> I think we will be taking the next 2 weeks to carefully make our decision!
> 
> *ttcbaby* thank you :hugs: I had e2 bloods done in my fresh cycle mine was far too high for transfer I had to wait for the levels to decrease! I hope yours does not take too long to increase so you can have your embryos put back :hugs:
> 
> *disney* thank you :hugs: I really hope your levels are ok now! When are the results due back?
> 
> *mrsw11* not too much longer until you start now then! I know it probably feels long to you though as it always does when waiting to start treatment! Hopefully time flies by for you :hugs:

Yes Scerena I understand the dilemma, it is such a personal decision on how many to transfer. If you don't mind me asking what was your E2 when they cancelled your cycle? 



C&J said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been a bit absent off of this thread as there really isn't much to report. Its now 7 days now till our appointment where I finally feel like things will be getting started (appointment is for endometrial scratch, to sign all the consent forms and get the needles and prescription).
> We are getting our drugs elsewhere as we find the clinics prices are terribly high. So far Tesco has come out the cheapest, our clinic charges £30 for 1 vial of suprecur/buserelin and Tesco charge £39.65 for 2 vials. Checked out Boots and Sainsburys at the weekend and they are nearly as expensive as the clinic!
> 
> Feeling really nervous about our embryos surviving the thaw. The 3 we have are all in one straw. Out last FET we had 4 thawed (again in 1 straw) and only 1 survived which resulted in our daughter Hannah. It does worry me that not even 1 will survive out of 3. We will have put back however many survive.

Fxed for you! This entire process is so nerve wrecking.



amanda1235 said:


> Got the call this morning, blast survived the thaw and looks good so transfer at 1:30. Now I'm at the clinic doing my intralipid, then off to acupuncture before and after. Willing to try everything this cycle!

Awesome news Amanda! I am with you! I will be doing the intralipid and the acupuncture!



alikat27 said:


> Hey ladies! It's good to hear all your updates, and best of luck to Amanda, C&J, and Disneyfan88. :)
> 
> I've been off the boards too lately because I have no idea what's going on with my cycle. This past cycle was our last cycle to "try" ourselves before we begin IVF meds in late November/early December, so I'm either waiting for AF to begin or a BFP. And so far... everything is inconclusive. I typically spot all through my luteal phase whenever I'm not on progesterone, so the fact that I've had spotting hasn't been too abnormal. What has been abnormal is the length of luteal phase. Without progesterone, I average 7-9 days, rarely 10. Currently I'm on day 12. I had some red flow today (by which I mean a few drops into the toilet bowl), so I figured AF was here and put in a pantyliner. But several hours later, there's nothing on the pantyliner and just a bit of brown when I wipe. No signs of cramping either. Plus my temperatures are sky high, over 99 degrees twice in the past four days. But I've only got BFNs so far.
> 
> I don't really know what's going on since I don't FEEL preggo. But then I didn't feel preggo with my ectopic, either, and I had to be over 5 weeks for that one. My only symptoms are heartburn in the early morning and a bizarrely watery mouth, with a slight bout of dizziness/nausea mid-morning today.
> 
> I guess the answer is just wait and retest in a couple of days, but it's just so haaaard to be patient! Especially when I have to figure out when CD1 is so I can go in for CD3 hormone measuring with the IVF people. And especially when I'm at high risk of having another ectopic and they've told me not to wait to get bloodwork done if I think I'm preggo. Sigh. Here's to hoping there are some answers in the next couple of days!
> 
> Good luck to all of you!!

Sorry hun! the limbo is the worse!

AFM - my E2 came back and it is 469.9 so my FET is confirmed for Tuesday November 10th! woohoo!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Great news, ttcbaby!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thyroid results are back -- 1.375 :happydance:

The original number was 2.88, which is technically in the middle of the "normal range", which goes up to 4.xx (I can't remember the exact value). My doctor said it needed to be under 2.5, but I read that an ideal value is really under 2. Now I wait for AF to come. It's always a wait for _something_, huh? :wacko::dohh::haha:

As far as I know, I continue on the low dose medication that has to be taken at the same time every morning an hour before I eat, and the pill bottle says I must avoid calcium for 4 hours after taking the pill (so basically no more quick and easy bowls of cereal for breakfast anytime soon). I have to wake up early on the weekend to take it on time, but it's worth it if it gives me a chance at a BFP.


----------



## amanda1235

Disney that's great news!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

disney - awesome news on the thyroid!

amanda - congrats on being PUPO!

ttc - hooray for a date!!!

C&J - I hear you loud and clear on having to figure out the $$ part of things. Ugh, it's such a shame. 

Hi to everyone else!!

afm - ok, has anyone ever heard of this? My RE nurse certainly hasn't in the year she's been there, so I'm just fully an idiot. I was supposed to start my Lupron microdoses yesterday ONLY and then include Gonal-F this coming Saturday. Well I was so used to doing Menopur and Gonal-F at the same time the last 2 cycles, I did them both yesterday. I think the Lupron is supposed to suppress while the Gonal is a stim, so I'm HOPING they just cancel each other out!! But I am waiting for the call from the office to see if I screwed up the entire cycle. I just wasn't thinking and was on autopilot - more worried about doing the shots right with the new protocol vs what calendar I was supposed to be on. UGH! I'm so mad!


----------



## Asterimou

Wish2b - I have no idea what that will do but have fingers crossed it won't impact the cycle. With so much going on it's an easy mistake and I bet you're not the first.

TTC - that is less than a week away. Woo hoo ;)

Disney- congrats on your numbers :)

Alikat - hang in there, you will know soon.

AFM: AF I has come &#128512; (Never thought I'd smile about that) so I am on the pill until the 20th when I get scanned and hopefully will be good to start. A friend of mine just got her BFP on round 2 of IVF ;) hang in their ladies.


----------



## Hazeleyez

I hope you get some answers or AF so you can start soon if you're not pregnant already.


----------



## Hazeleyez

Well ladies sorry I haven't been around much lately. I'm kind of in limbo as my mock transfer didn't go as planned&#55357;&#56851;. I thought it would be similar to a pap but it was so painful for me. My RE told my husband to wait outside and I had three other people in the room including a resident. I tried to relax , there's nothing else I want more than a baby but it physically wasn't possible it hurt. My re didn't try a whole like I felt like he just kept hollering at me to be still and saying well if you can't do this you can't do IVF! he was telling me nothing was wrong like my pain wasn't real, it was awful . My RE walked out mumbling something and I still had my legs in the stirrups . The nurse comes back in and says will call you. of course I had a full PANIC ATTACK. my husband went back to talk to the dr and the nurse says my RE got frustrated. wow he's frustrated &#55357;&#56883;. Anyways the Nurse calls me today and says they want to do a Hysterscopy/HSG/Larscopy under anesthesia but they think my cycle will be pushed back. I begged her not to we have been dealing with this over 5 years now and now that we have a glimmer of hope you want to push it back?. they will call me tomorrow but I want to tell her let me try a bear through the awful pain and try again if I can't get a surgery date before I have to start Stimms. &#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851; Praying for strength I know this only the beginning but I would like to begin&#55357;&#56851;.


----------



## Hazeleyez

Disneyfan88 said:


> Thyroid results are back -- 1.375 :happydance:
> 
> The original number was 2.88, which is technically in the middle of the "normal range", which goes up to 4.xx (I can't remember the exact value). My doctor said it needed to be under 2.5, but I read that an ideal value is really under 2. Now I wait for AF to come. It's always a wait for _something_, huh? :wacko::dohh::haha:
> 
> As far as I know, I continue on the low dose medication that has to be taken at the same time every morning an hour before I eat, and the pill bottle says I must avoid calcium for 4 hours after taking the pill (so basically no more quick and easy bowls of cereal for breakfast anytime soon). I have to wake up early on the weekend to take it on time, but it's worth it if it gives me a chance at a BFP.

Disney :thumbup: good to hear!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Wish2BMom said:


> disney - awesome news on the thyroid!
> 
> amanda - congrats on being PUPO!
> 
> ttc - hooray for a date!!!
> 
> C&J - I hear you loud and clear on having to figure out the $$ part of things. Ugh, it's such a shame.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!
> 
> afm - ok, has anyone ever heard of this? My RE nurse certainly hasn't in the year she's been there, so I'm just fully an idiot. I was supposed to start my Lupron microdoses yesterday ONLY and then include Gonal-F this coming Saturday. Well I was so used to doing Menopur and Gonal-F at the same time the last 2 cycles, I did them both yesterday. I think the Lupron is supposed to suppress while the Gonal is a stim, so I'm HOPING they just cancel each other out!! But I am waiting for the call from the office to see if I screwed up the entire cycle. I just wasn't thinking and was on autopilot - more worried about doing the shots right with the new protocol vs what calendar I was supposed to be on. UGH! I'm so mad!

Hang in there, honest mistake and it was only a day, I Hope they wouldn't cancel the whole cycle just for that


----------



## Hazeleyez

K.N said:


> I haven't yet read up entirely on everyone's stories; but hoping I can join the November/December band wagon! This is my first IVF cycle (and hopefully first pregnancy); and I'm definitely finding it most helpful hearing others stories!
> I'm currently on Provera to bring on a bleed so I can actually start my cycle - but I still have 5 days left of that. Then I guess I have to hope the bleed doesn't take too long to kick in too! I've heard some long wait stories! I picked up my drugs yesterday though - so all ready to go when it all starts :)

welcome K.N


----------



## C&J

Mrs W 11 said:


> C&J - I might try tescos next time, my clinic was really expensive as well. Good tip! Hope at least 1 embie survives the thaw, when will it happen, just before transfer?


They take our embryos out the night before scheduled transfer and we normally get a call by 10am the morning of the transfer telling us how many survived and what time to get to the clinic. 
All feels so final this really is it if this doesnt work then we have to accept no more children and start moving on with life. 
Only 4 days till the appointment now!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hazel - Wow your mock cycle sounds awful, you poor thing. I cant believe that your re acted like that? Has he suggested why he thinks you were in so much pain? I know you wont want to delay but it might be a good idea to have the checks they suggest before you procedd incase there is something wrong which is causing the pain and might hinder your chances during the ivf. I know this must be really tough for you, I hope it gets sorted quickly.

Disney - brilliant news on your results! 

C&J - Fingers crossed for you!

Wish - easily made mistake with all the stuff we have to remember when cyclng hun. What have your clinic said?

Hello to everyone else!! My cycle will finally be starting soon, so excited!! x


----------



## hellodarling

Can I join in? I haven't started yet but my cycles are 25-53 days, we are exploring this route. I'm kind of stalking this thread for now but i'm really interested in your guys's experience.


----------



## Hazeleyez

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hazel - Wow your mock cycle sounds awful, you poor thing. I cant believe that your re acted like that? Has he suggested why he thinks you were in so much pain? I know you wont want to delay but it might be a good idea to have the checks they suggest before you procedd incase there is something wrong which is causing the pain and might hinder your chances during the ivf. I know this must be really tough for you, I hope it gets sorted quickly.
> 
> Disney - brilliant news on your results!
> 
> C&J - Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Wish - easily made mistake with all the stuff we have to remember when cyclng hun. What have your clinic said?
> 
> Hello to everyone else!! My cycle will finally be starting soon, so excited!! x


Mrs W - I would like to find out to I'm waiting on the call, I don't think there's anything wrong I just had a pap and I have them yearly. I just hope I can bear through I just think I'm really sensitive , but I will do the Hysterscopy. :dohh:


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies, I'm cd8 and day four of prognova and nasal spray, I'm still spotting, it's brown so old blood but is that normal? 
Only worried as prognova is meant to be building my lining up and blood is associated with your lining shredding right?

Sorry for personals just passing through quickly as out and on my phone :hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

Hi ladies, if it's alright I'd like to join the discussion :flower: I'm on day 6 of my first IVF cycle and on a low-dose Follistim+Menopur 150/75 because I have pcos. I also take heparin twice a day because of thrombophilia, and a mess of pills. I've done acupuncture for over a year trying to get preggo without ivf but even still sticking myself with the needles really freaked me out for the first couple days and I still find my hands shaking as I prepare the menopur. I have my first follicle count Tuesday the 10th and hoping for ER on Saturday the 14th. I've been following this thread for a little while and think it's great that many of us are in the same stages or have past experiences we can share to help support each other.


----------



## Hazeleyez

Kuawen said:


> Hi ladies, if it's alright I'd like to join the discussion :flower: I'm on day 6 of my first IVF cycle and on a low-dose Follistim+Menopur 150/75 because I have pcos. I also take heparin twice a day because of thrombophilia, and a mess of pills. I've done acupuncture for over a year trying to get preggo without ivf but even still sticking myself with the needles really freaked me out for the first couple days and I still find my hands shaking as I prepare the menopur. I have my first follicle count Tuesday the 10th and hoping for ER on Saturday the 14th. I've been following this thread for a little while and think it's great that many of us are in the same stages or have past experiences we can share to help support each other.

Kuawen Welcome hope you have plenty of ripe juicy follies:happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! welcome to the newbies! ask any question you want - we're here for you. Good luck to you both!

so my office didn't cancel my protocol, thank god. DH had to mail down Gonal-F to me, as I had actually left that morning for a visit to my family in NC. I had only brought enough to actually continue with the same protocol and start the Gonal on that Saturday. But they said to just continue how I was going.
so I had my first scan this morning and we have 5 follicles - 4 more than last month!! And it's still early so I'm hoping a few more pop up. My lining was only 4 but I am still finishing out my 'extra AF' that you get at the beginning of each cycle after BCP.

I have to read back but what's going on for everyone this week? any retrievals or transfers? tests??


----------



## TeeinAZ

Morning ladies. I know I was in the convo somewhere, but I lost my place. 

Good luck to the transfers coming up!!!!! 

Mine is in 8 more days! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Just a little update My HSG is scheduled for 11-20 I'm not concerned I had one before and my tubes were open I just have to bear through another bc I'm going through IVF. I just got off the phone with the nurse I'm still on for Nov/Dec IVF yay the lord is good! I will have my schedule in the next couple days and she's ordering my Meds ! I'm so excited to be starting. I'm still taking the bcps and she said they will call and tell me when to stop. How's everyone else?


----------



## Hazeleyez

Hazeleyez said:


> Just a little update My HSG is scheduled for 11-20 I'm not concerned I had one before and my tubes were open I just have to bear through another bc I'm going through IVF. I just got off the phone with the nurse I'm still on for Nov/Dec IVF yay the lord is good! I will have my schedule in the next couple days and she's ordering my Meds ! I'm so excited to be starting. I'm still taking the bcps and she said they will call and tell me when to stop. How's everyone else?

I also had random glucose-92
2hr-114
You know us PCOS ladies have to get this checked but I'm non insulin resistant I guess I just make a lot of eggies and for get to release them sometimes lol


----------



## Hazeleyez

Kuawen said:


> Hi ladies, if it's alright I'd like to join the discussion :flower: I'm on day 6 of my first IVF cycle and on a low-dose Follistim+Menopur 150/75 because I have pcos. I also take heparin twice a day because of thrombophilia, and a mess of pills. I've done acupuncture for over a year trying to get preggo without ivf but even still sticking myself with the needles really freaked me out for the first couple days and I still find my hands shaking as I prepare the menopur. I have my first follicle count Tuesday the 10th and hoping for ER on Saturday the 14th. I've been following this thread for a little while and think it's great that many of us are in the same stages or have past experiences we can share to help support each other.

Kuawen how did your appt go??


----------



## C&J

So today we went to the clinic so we could sign the paper work for our treatment and so I could have my pipelle (endometrial scratch). Was a bit of a nightmare, first he scans me and tells me I have a 3cm cyst on one ovary and my remaining tube has hydrosalphinx (fluid in). Then when it comes to the procedure he cant get past my cervix which is firmly closed so he had to clamp it open using a pair of forceps. 30 minutes I was in there with legs flopped open. The things we do to have a chance of getting pregnant! So basically we now know for sure there is no chance of ever getting pregnant naturally and this really is our last shot. 
Pick up our drugs from tesco tomorrow and I start injecting on Thursday.


----------



## Hazeleyez

C&J said:


> So today we went to the clinic so we could sign the paper work for our treatment and so I could have my pipelle (endometrial scratch). Was a bit of a nightmare, first he scans me and tells me I have a 3cm cyst on one ovary and my remaining tube has hydrosalphinx (fluid in). Then when it comes to the procedure he cant get past my cervix which is firmly closed so he had to clamp it open using a pair of forceps. 30 minutes I was in there with legs flopped open. The things we do to have a chance of getting pregnant! So basically we now know for sure there is no chance of ever getting pregnant naturally and this really is our last shot.
> Pick up our drugs from tesco tomorrow and I start injecting on Thursday.


C&J - sorry you had to go through that! And I never imagined the things we would have to go through but it will be worth itin the end! This is our time I hope We all get our :bfp:


----------



## Kuawen

Hazeleyez said:


> Kuawen said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, if it's alright I'd like to join the discussion :flower: I'm on day 6 of my first IVF cycle and on a low-dose Follistim+Menopur 150/75 because I have pcos. I also take heparin twice a day because of thrombophilia, and a mess of pills. I've done acupuncture for over a year trying to get preggo without ivf but even still sticking myself with the needles really freaked me out for the first couple days and I still find my hands shaking as I prepare the menopur. I have my first follicle count Tuesday the 10th and hoping for ER on Saturday the 14th. I've been following this thread for a little while and think it's great that many of us are in the same stages or have past experiences we can share to help support each other.
> 
> Kuawen how did your appt go??Click to expand...

I just got home from the clinic. Unfortunately my results were not as good as I had hoped they would be. I did not respond as well to the stims as my dr assumed I would, as he was of the opinion that I have PCOS and now he thinks I don't. I only have 10 follicles total, 4 on the right and 6 on the left. They're growing pretty uniformly but the largest is only 17mm, so he's having me double my Follistim from 150 to 300 and start Genirelix in the morning. He's very confident this cycle will result in a pregnancy, and I'm sure he's right, but I had hoped we would have enough eggs to end up with some frosties for later :cry: I feel like I'm being greedy and ungrateful. It really sucks being so uncomfortable for only 10 'small' follicles.


----------



## Renaendel

Lots of familiar faces here! I am scheduled for my frozen transfer next week. I'll probably be quiet here, but I just want to follow along a thread with ladies that are where I am.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Renaendel How are you? My FET is next week as well how ironic.





Renaendel said:


> Lots of familiar faces here! I am scheduled for my frozen transfer next week. I'll probably be quiet here, but I just want to follow along a thread with ladies that are where I am.


----------



## Kuawen

Yay hi Ren! :hugs:


----------



## Hazeleyez

Kwawen- 10 is better than none good luck

bright&Renaendel good luck on your transfer's next week are you doing anything special to prepare?


----------



## Wish2BMom

kuawen - 10 is great, I'd kill for 10! you'll most likely have enough for frosties, even if 50% fertilize, they aren't going to put 5 back into you (are they!?) So you should have at least a couple left over.

Hi Ren! :wave:

I go in for my second scan tomorrow and I hope I have more than the 5 they saw the other day. But either way, I hope these 5 are progressing. Certainly feels like they are!! I'm getting more and more fatigued as the week goes on too. Sheesh.


----------



## Kuawen

The maximum they'll put back is 2, since I'm 30 years old, but the clinic told us at our orientation that typically only 25-30% of eggs make it to day 5 and freezing, so we're anticipating having only 2 or 3 good blasts (best case scenario) by the end of this cycle. I'm wrestling with myself a lot over whether to put back 1 or 2 but we're going to wait until we see what kind of quality they are before making the decision.


----------



## Renaendel

Wish, kuawen, I hope you get every possible EGGIE you could hope for.

My last ultrasound, I hope, is today. We will get to see if the vaginal estrogen did anything to increase my lining from its wimpy 6mm. Going to ask her about alternative therapies like Neupogen wash if it doesn't.

Bright, good luck on your transfer!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, Ren!!!!


----------



## Kuawen

Hope the u/s brings good news, Ren!


----------



## Asterimou

C&J said:


> So today we went to the clinic so we could sign the paper work for our treatment and so I could have my pipelle (endometrial scratch). Was a bit of a nightmare, first he scans me and tells me I have a 3cm cyst on one ovary and my remaining tube has hydrosalphinx (fluid in). Then when it comes to the procedure he cant get past my cervix which is firmly closed so he had to clamp it open using a pair of forceps. 30 minutes I was in there with legs flopped open. The things we do to have a chance of getting pregnant! So basically we now know for sure there is no chance of ever getting pregnant naturally and this really is our last shot.
> Pick up our drugs from tesco tomorrow and I start injecting on Thursday.

Hi C&J - I had a 4cm cyst on my baseline scan and they wouldn't go ahead until it went down. Last time they scanned it was 18mm, so is shrinking. I'm terrified that when I go in to have the scan the day before starting my meds it will be back. So, are they going ahead for you even with the cyst there? Maybe it was because mine was a bit bigger? It gives me hope that a small cyst won't delay this cycle.

I have hydrosalpinx also but they are small. 

Good luck with the injections, hopefully I'll be just over a week behind you :)


----------



## TLK

Kuawen said:


> Hazeleyez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuawen said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, if it's alright I'd like to join the discussion :flower: I'm on day 6 of my first IVF cycle and on a low-dose Follistim+Menopur 150/75 because I have pcos. I also take heparin twice a day because of thrombophilia, and a mess of pills. I've done acupuncture for over a year trying to get preggo without ivf but even still sticking myself with the needles really freaked me out for the first couple days and I still find my hands shaking as I prepare the menopur. I have my first follicle count Tuesday the 10th and hoping for ER on Saturday the 14th. I've been following this thread for a little while and think it's great that many of us are in the same stages or have past experiences we can share to help support each other.
> 
> Kuawen how did your appt go??Click to expand...
> 
> I just got home from the clinic. Unfortunately my results were not as good as I had hoped they would be. I did not respond as well to the stims as my dr assumed I would, as he was of the opinion that I have PCOS and now he thinks I don't. I only have 10 follicles total, 4 on the right and 6 on the left. They're growing pretty uniformly but the largest is only 17mm, so he's having me double my Follistim from 150 to 300 and start Genirelix in the morning. He's very confident this cycle will result in a pregnancy, and I'm sure he's right, but I had hoped we would have enough eggs to end up with some frosties for later :cry: I feel like I'm being greedy and ungrateful. It really sucks being so uncomfortable for only 10 'small' follicles.Click to expand...

I was/am in the same situation as you, but you never know. I started off with 5 follicles, then I somehow managed to get 12 eggs. 7 fertilized. By day 3 two were looking great and the rest not so much. So it's still up in the air if there will be any left to be frozen. But I just implanted 2 and am hopeful for a BFP in 2 weeks!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Good afternoon!!! Good luck to all of you! I have my scan tomorrow to check my estrogen and lining for my transfer on Tuesday! I also start PIO on Friday. EEK! 

For the ladies transferring next week, which day? It'll be nice to have some ladies to go crazy with during the TWW


----------



## Kuawen

If all goes well, I should be doing my first fresh transfer on Thursday


----------



## C&J

Asterimou said:


> C&J said:
> 
> 
> So today we went to the clinic so we could sign the paper work for our treatment and so I could have my pipelle (endometrial scratch). Was a bit of a nightmare, first he scans me and tells me I have a 3cm cyst on one ovary and my remaining tube has hydrosalphinx (fluid in). Then when it comes to the procedure he cant get past my cervix which is firmly closed so he had to clamp it open using a pair of forceps. 30 minutes I was in there with legs flopped open. The things we do to have a chance of getting pregnant! So basically we now know for sure there is no chance of ever getting pregnant naturally and this really is our last shot.
> Pick up our drugs from tesco tomorrow and I start injecting on Thursday.
> 
> Hi C&J - I had a 4cm cyst on my baseline scan and they wouldn't go ahead until it went down. Last time they scanned it was 18mm, so is shrinking. I'm terrified that when I go in to have the scan the day before starting my meds it will be back. So, are they going ahead for you even with the cyst there? Maybe it was because mine was a bit bigger? It gives me hope that a small cyst won't delay this cycle.
> 
> I have hydrosalpinx also but they are small.
> 
> Good luck with the injections, hopefully I'll be just over a week behind you :)Click to expand...

The consultant who did the endometrial scratch and scanned me said it was fine to go ahead with the treatment he didn't seem concerned at all. Regarding the hydrosalphinx he said that he recommended getting the tube clipped or removed completely but that was my decision and they were still happy to go ahead without me having that done. First injection later tonight, finally feels like things are starting :D


----------



## Disneyfan88

Looks like lots of you ladies have gotten things started. Best of luck for great linings and lots of eggs (depending on which procedure you are prepping for). My IVF cycles (2) yielded 5 eggs and 6. 

AFM, my period finally started last night, so I'm waiting to find out next steps. It started very different than normal with a couple of days of dark spotting and then a light flow. Things are already picking up today, and I'm feeling crampy this morning (sorry TMI).


----------



## Renaendel

TeeinAZ- It looks like I'll be transferring on Monday.

On the issue of hydrosalpinx. They looked for that when diagnosing my bleeding and repeat ectopic. My doctor made it very clear that if we found one I would need to have the tube clipped. There are a few methods of thoughts on this that docs have. Some believe that the dripping from the tube is what causes implantation failure, and some believe the fluid changes the receptivity of the lining. So some doctors are ok keeping it around and some are adamant that it needs to be removed.:shrug: I wish there was a consistent way of handling this.

Transfer on Monday! Wahoo she said my frosty looked great. My nurse mangled my blood draw and it turns out I didn't even need to have it done. :dohh: lining is up to 7.44mm so I feel a bit better about things. Hope I can be at 8mm by transfer.


----------



## Kuawen

Woohoo so happy for the good news for you Ren! :happydance: I'm starting the 2 hour drive to my dr's now to find out how my follicles have been growing. Hopefully I get to trigger tonight!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's awesome news, Ren and I'm sure your lining will be perfect by Monday!!

good luck to you and your follies, Kuawen!

afm - got the call with my next instructions and I am not going back in for another scan until Sunday. I hope things blossom over the next 3 days...I only have enough meds to last until Monday and DH and I already agreed we wouldn't spend beyond that. Ugh. Maybe one more gonal-F pen? what's another $700...sigh.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ren-awesome your lining is cooperating. Congrats

Wish - I know this stuff is so expensive.


----------



## Kuawen

Copied and pasted from my journal: 

Ok so good news first: at today's ultrasound, Dr R found a 5th follicle hiding out on my right ovary, so now there's 5 on the right and 6 on the left. 

The not-as-good-news: one of the follicles on my right ovary has become dominant, measuring at 26mm. Another on my left is 21mm, and the rest are between 15 and 12. If I were to trigger tonight then I would probably only get 2 mature eggs, so I won't be triggering tonight. Dr R wants me to continue stimming for one, probably two more days and go ahead and let the two largest follicles get 'too mature' so that the smaller ones can catch up. He's confident that if they continue to grow at the rate he's seeing then I can expect 5 mature eggs at retrieval. Retrieval has been postponed until Sunday, probably Monday. Transfer for 3day embryos would be Thursday the 19th but we're hoping to transfer day 5 blastocyst(s) on Saturday the 21st.

Given how upset I was finding out that there were 10 follicles, I'm surprised I'm not more upset about this news now. Not sure if it's just that I needed to get my head on straight, but if all 5 of those eggs become healthy blastocysts then I'll be over-the-moon happy. I'm definitely going to be using my hot pad tonight and thinking happy, growing thoughts and prayers over my eggs.


----------



## Kuawen

Wish - I totally hear you about the costs. I had to purchase another 300 IU Follistim and 75IU Menopur, and I will probably have to do it again tomorrow if the Dr wants me to stim one more day. I'm taking comfort in knowing that now that I'm at the point where it's one day at a time, the finish line is incredibly close. I hope everything blossoms for you over the weekend and that no additional meds will be needed.


----------



## brighteyez73

No not doing anything special to prepare just vitamins and rest.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Kuawen - Don't get discouraged with a possible low number of eggs. I only got 5 the first time and 6 the second time around. The first time, 4 fertilized and made it to day 5, and the second time, all 6 fertilized and I had 4 remaining by the time they did the day 5 biopsy & freeze. 

Some of you are getting close to your retrievals and transfers. Good luck to everyone!

Today is cycle day 2 for me. I started my birth control pills this evening, and I have a saline ultrasound scheduled for next Monday. Fingers crossed that everything looks good. I got my calendar, and I will be starting my other oral meds right around Thanksgiving if all goes well. We are still aiming to transfer mid-December after we come back from vacation. We are also in the middle of an attempt to redo the floors in our house. We are still waiting on final bids, but between that and paying out of pocket for this FET, all I can do is :dohh:. Please, please, please let this work on the first shot. Boy could I use a money tree!


----------



## amanda1235

Hey everyone!

I totally understand all these expenses. It's unbelievable. 
I have my beta scheduled for Monday, but I tested at 8dp5dt in the evening and it was a BFN. I felt/feel really good about this cycle, but now am not sure how hopeful I should be. 
To top it off, a good friend of mine called me last night with her husband on speakerphone, to tell me that she's 11 weeks pregnant. The tears came immediately and I tried to act excited and happy for them (which I am) but then broke down majorly after hanging up. I now wosh I had told her what we were going through, as I wasn't prepared for that. I know exactly when they started trying, so they got pregnant their first cycle. How does everyone else deal with those kind of announcements?


----------



## Wish2BMom

kuawen - good luck with the rest of your stimming! I think it's great the doc chose the direction he did. More of a chance of multiple eggs. 

disney - good luck with your cycle!

amanda - you could just be in that magic spot between when the trigger leaves your system and before the embie starts giving out it's own HCG. 4 days before beta is a long time, I'd think. FX'ed for you. And those announcements - at least it was over the phone and not in person! It's tough, totally. Especially when they get it right on their first try and you're over here jumping through a thousand hoops for the off chance that it works. It's just not fair.


----------



## Hope16

amanda, believe me I know how you feel!

Last march I got pregnant and miscarried around 5 weeks. The day I was miscarrying I left work, went straight to the hospital, and after 4 hours they concluded there was nothing they could do so I went home. I'm laying on the couch crying and in agony from the severe cramping. DH gets a call from his good friend who invited him over to celebrate, as they were announcing to all their friends and family that they were expecting. I think it took me 4 weeks to stop feeling so depressed.


----------



## Mrs W 11

C&J - that's great news that everything looked ok and you can get started! Hope our stims go well!! When is your next scan?

Disney - glad all is on track hun! If you find a money tree let me know, I need one or two!! On a serious note it does really upset me how clinics seems to prey on desperate people and take advantage of the awful situation we find ourselves in. 

Ren - good luck for transfer and fab news that your frostie looks so good!! You will pupo before we know it!!

Bright- how are you doing lovely? I think just being relaxed and normal is the best thing we can do really. 

Kuawen - here's hoping for a really successful retrieval and some good quality blasts xx

Amanda - the announcements are so so hard and especially those with such bad timing. I really feel for you, I have had a few recently and just wanted to hide away and cry. Sorry to hear you had a bfn but its early days yet lovely, the otd is the day it is for a reason so keep positive and hopefully you ill have a positive soon. 

Hello to everyone else! This thread is getting really busy and exciting now!! Cant wait for a few bfps! 

Afm... hoping af will arrive in the next few days and I will have baseline scan and start stims!! Its all getting real! xx


----------



## Kuawen

I've become a regular hermit during this journey in order to avoid most of the announcements. The last one that hurt the most was being lapped by someone who had ivf when I had my first loss, and is now expecting again from a natural bfp. My understanding and experience so far tells me that I will probably always feel at least a small stab of jealousy, even after I have my own healthy LO. 

One more day of stimming did the trick, I had 6 follicles ready for trigger on yesterday's u/s. I took my trigger shot last night and I'm scheduled for my retrieval tomorrow morning. Part of it all feels like it's happening to someone else, and I can't even begin to wrap my mind around the idea that I'm going to be PUPO by the end of the week. Me? Pregnant? I'll believe it when I'm in labor.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Mrs W - I am doing ok. I find out tomorrow the time of the transfer and other instructions for Tuesdays transfer. I am so excited and ready to get this baby or babies in me:happydance: When stims start the ball really begins to roll quickly.:hugs:




Mrs W 11 said:


> C&J - that's great news that everything looked ok and you can get started! Hope our stims go well!! When is your next scan?
> 
> Disney - glad all is on track hun! If you find a money tree let me know, I need one or two!! On a serious note it does really upset me how clinics seems to prey on desperate people and take advantage of the awful situation we find ourselves in.
> 
> Ren - good luck for transfer and fab news that your frostie looks so good!! You will pupo before we know it!!
> 
> Bright- how are you doing lovely? I think just being relaxed and normal is the best thing we can do really.
> 
> Kuawen - here's hoping for a really successful retrieval and some good quality blasts xx
> 
> Amanda - the announcements are so so hard and especially those with such bad timing. I really feel for you, I have had a few recently and just wanted to hide away and cry. Sorry to hear you had a bfn but its early days yet lovely, the otd is the day it is for a reason so keep positive and hopefully you ill have a positive soon.
> 
> Hello to everyone else! This thread is getting really busy and exciting now!! Cant wait for a few bfps!
> 
> Afm... hoping af will arrive in the next few days and I will have baseline scan and start stims!! Its all getting real! xx


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, 

How are we all? Been injecting suprecur for 4 days now, no side effects at all so far. Hopefully it stays that way. AF is due on Friday, hopefully she turns up on time. All being well and she does then I will start progynova on cd3 and then a scan on cd13 which is the 2nd December.


----------



## Hope16

Doc says I'm ready for my hcg trigger tonight. The needle is huge! I'm terrified. Anyone else have to give themselves an hcg shot in their backside?? Any advise/tips would be helpful!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, Hope!!! I've only done it in my belly, nothing in my backside yet. You'll do great!

amanda - FX'ed for today!

kuawen - how did the retrieval go? I hope all is well with you - we're very similar right now. I have 5 follies that finally all developed to measurable at yesterday's scan.

I have another scan tomorrow and hopefully I'll trigger tomorrow night. I was at 16, 13, 12,12 and 12 yesterday - hopefully 2 days of growth gets them up to 20, 17, 16, 16, 16 and then they'll have the trigger to boost them all a little more. That, and I haven't found the money tree either so another $700 for an additional Gonal-F pen. Sigh. But we're almost there!! I'd assume my retrieval, if all goes according to my plan haha:) should be on Thurs.


----------



## Hope16

Wish that's fantastic!!! those follicles sound promising! Geez, $700!? I really hope that's the last pen you will have to buy! I'm sending you lots of baby dust!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

I am all set for FET tomorrow. I will go in at 11:30am and embies will be transferred at 12pm. Please keep fingers crossed and prayers for my embies that they make it past thaw and implant perfectly.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, Hope! 

good luck, Bright! I hope those embies nestle in perfectly!


----------



## brighteyez73

Wish - I pray they do as well...Thanks for the support!!!



Wish2BMom said:


> thanks, Hope!
> 
> good luck, Bright! I hope those embies nestle in perfectly!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lots happening now on this thread!!!!! Exciting times!

Wish - great news, good luck for retrieval on Thurs, hope all 5 juicy follies do well for you.

Bright - wishing you heaps of luck for your fet tomorrow and early congrats on being pupo!! Looking forward to your next update with your embabies inside you!! 

Hope - yikes, I have never injected into my backside before, only tummy or leg! Some of the injections have been huge though and don't feel any different to the tiny ones so you'll be ok. Good luck!! 

C&J, glad you are having no side effects, lets hope af turns up right on time for you. 

AFM... stims have commenced woo hoo!! Very excited to have started the cycle. xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you Mrs. W,

:happydance: yaaayyy for the start of stims. Which you the best this cycle.



Mrs W 11 said:


> Lots happening now on this thread!!!!! Exciting times!
> 
> Wish - great news, good luck for retrieval on Thurs, hope all 5 juicy follies do well for you.
> 
> Bright - wishing you heaps of luck for your fet tomorrow and early congrats on being pupo!! Looking forward to your next update with your embabies inside you!!
> 
> Hope - yikes, I have never injected into my backside before, only tummy or leg! Some of the injections have been huge though and don't feel any different to the tiny ones so you'll be ok. Good luck!!
> 
> C&J, glad you are having no side effects, lets hope af turns up right on time for you.
> 
> AFM... stims have commenced woo hoo!! Very excited to have started the cycle. xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Praying for you Bright! Good luck tomorrow!

having a down day today. Either my body is just to hyped up on hormones or depression is kicking in. I really want this to work. I hope it has.


----------



## brighteyez73

TTC - I understand that feeling. I have it and haven't had transfer yet. I know we both are just being worrying mommies and everything will be fine!!! Have you felt any symptoms?



ttcbaby117 said:


> Praying for you Bright! Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> having a down day today. Either my body is just to hyped up on hormones or depression is kicking in. I really want this to work. I hope it has.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes but they all can be attributed to PIO though. Nausea is the worse...again it a s/e of the progesterone. I am not holding out hope that these symptoms mean anything. I guess need to deal and accept my outcome either way.


----------



## brighteyez73

Oh ok understandable. Were you nauseous before transfer? I don't have the nauseous but I don have the sore boobs and nightsweats!!!



ttcbaby117 said:


> Yes but they all can be attributed to PIO though. Nausea is the worse...again it a s/e of the progesterone. I am not holding out hope that these symptoms mean anything. I guess need to deal and accept my outcome either way.


----------



## ttcbaby117

No I wasn't nauseous before the transfer. It first hit about 3 days after the transfer but not to bad. Yesterday it got worse and I am starting to feel it now again but only slightly.

I am not having night sweats but do get chilled like I cant regulate my temperature.

My boobs started hurting a couple of days ago also. 

Gotta love this progesterone!


----------



## brighteyez73

TTC - I have a feeling that this is our season...so positive vibes and thoughts flowing your way!! And yes, that progesterone is a piece of work. I get cramps about 10-15mins after injection....crazy right but I just keep it moving. Plus my bottom is so sore :haha:

When is your test date?



ttcbaby117 said:


> No I wasn't nauseous before the transfer. It first hit about 3 days after the transfer but not to bad. Yesterday it got worse and I am starting to feel it now again but only slightly.
> 
> I am not having night sweats but do get chilled like I cant regulate my temperature.
> 
> My boobs started hurting a couple of days ago also.
> 
> Gotta love this progesterone!


----------



## Kuawen

Praying the s/e are actually the beginning of preg symptoms, ttc :hugs: and good luck with your fet bright!

I'm sorry if I have a hard time keeping up with everyone and where they are individually in this process, but I'm praying for every single one of you!

Thank you wish, I hope your retrieval goes well. Unfortunately, my retrieval found that 2 out of my 6 follies were empty, and I had 4 more follies that were not even close to mature at the time of trigger (10 follicles total). Fortunately, this still meant 4 mature eggs were retrieved. I'm still waiting with bated breath to hear how many of those 4 fertilized. I've been told to expect to transfer 2 day 3 embryos on Wednesday, assuming that any make it that far. There's no room for error and chances are too high for my comfort that not even 1 one these eggs will make it to blastocyst stage. I'm desperately hoping for 1 healthy baby out of the bunch and emotionally preparing to have to do another fresh cycle in the near future; hope for the best, prepare for the worst, you know? My dr has said that if/when we have to do this again he's going to stim me much more aggressively than he did this first cycle, as he had assumed with PCOS that I would have produced many more eggs.


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you Kuawen,

I appreciate your support!!! Good luck on your transfer Wednesday FX



Kuawen said:


> Praying the s/e are actually the beginning of preg symptoms, ttc :hugs: and good luck with your fet bright!
> 
> I'm sorry if I have a hard time keeping up with everyone and where they are individually in this process, but I'm praying for every single one of you!
> 
> Thank you wish, I hope your retrieval goes well. Unfortunately, my retrieval found that 2 out of my 6 follies were empty, and I had 4 more follies that were not even close to mature at the time of trigger (10 follicles total). Fortunately, this still meant 4 mature eggs were retrieved. I'm still waiting with bated breath to hear how many of those 4 fertilized. I've been told to expect to transfer 2 day 3 embryos on Wednesday, assuming that any make it that far. There's no room for error and chances are too high for my comfort that not even 1 one these eggs will make it to blastocyst stage. I'm desperately hoping for 1 healthy baby out of the bunch and emotionally preparing to have to do another fresh cycle in the near future; hope for the best, prepare for the worst, you know? My dr has said that if/when we have to do this again he's going to stim me much more aggressively than he did this first cycle, as he had assumed with PCOS that I would have produced many more eggs.


----------



## Kuawen

The lab called, 2 of my 4 eggs fertilized and will be transferred into me on Wednesday. No word on grades as they've only just fertilized and haven't really begun to grow yet.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bright - OMG I know...My bum is seriously angry with me from all the injections. Thankfully DH is getting much better at them. I will hold on to your faith for both of us until I can muster some up for myself. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!

Kuwan - Thank you I am so eternally grateful for you ladies and your support. I am sending some positive vibes to your lil embies that they are strong and grown abundantly.


----------



## Renaendel

Kuawen. I am so glad you don't have PCOS but it sucks that you had to find out this way. Fingers crossed your two embies are sticky and healthy.

Afm- just left the operating room and I am PUPO with our last frosty.


----------



## amanda1235

so Beta was negative.....again.....I can't even begin to describe how devastating this is. :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ren woohoo!!! congrats on being Pupo my friend! It is wonderful!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Amanda, I am so sorry hun. I know most of us on this thread can relate to your devastation and I do wish there was something I could say or do to help you through it. It is such a tough pill to swallow when you go through so much to get pregnant and it doesn't work. You have nothing to show for it. I am sending you a huge cyber hug and do hope that once you allow for your sadness you will find a way to pick yourself up again and see what you can try next. Again, so sorry hun!


----------



## Hope16

I'm sorry to hear that Amanda. Sending warm hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

TTC, I feel you and my bottom is feel the pain. I have enough for the both of us. :winkwink:



ttcbaby117 said:


> Bright - OMG I know...My bum is seriously angry with me from all the injections. Thankfully DH is getting much better at them. I will hold on to your faith for both of us until I can muster some up for myself. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!
> 
> Kuwan - Thank you I am so eternally grateful for you ladies and your support. I am sending some positive vibes to your lil embies that they are strong and grown abundantly.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh Amanda, I'm so, so sorry. Nothing can take away that disappointment right now. I wish I could. :hugs:

kuawen - I had a little panic last night when I realized the same. On the one hand, I'm psyched that I have more than 1 follicle (and the 3 minimum to even keep the cycle) but then I realized that 5 isn't a whole lot, they might not all have eggs, all of those eggs may not fertilize, etc etc. Trying to keep a PMA right now and take it one step at a time. FX'ed for your little ones too - you'll have them back with you in no time. 

ttc - you're allowed to be down - so hard to stay 'up' throughout this whole thing. There are just so many ways for things to go wrong and just that one right way for things to be perfect. But it happens to so many women, you're next. :hugs:

ren - congrats on being PUPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! snuggle in little one - enjoy the ride for 9 months!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh I'm just so frustrated. Follies are now all growing at different rates! the one that was a 16 on Sunday is only a 16.8 today but one that was a 12 is also a 16 today! What the heck? Either way, none are 18 so I have to continue with more meds. Next scan is in the morning. I just had to send DH a note about ordering yet another pen. I hate it - it's like I'm the bearer of bad news constantly. 'Hey, my follicles aren't cooperating, so we're out this month', 'hey - my follicles ARE cooperating but slowly, so we need to spend more money', 'hey, I screwed up my meds scheduled and started both at the same time instead of staggered so I may have screwed up this entire cycle for us!'. So. much. burden. :cry:


----------



## Hope16

awe wish, I wouldn't pay any mind to the follie size...they could change in a heartbeat. Drink lots of water and I'm sure in a day or two you will see those 18s!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wish so sorry hun! I know this is so hard! the good news is that the one that was 12 has now caught up to the other 16mm one. That is great. You didn't lose the lead follicle while growing the other one.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - If you still have your old pens saved and can see more of the meds still inside, bring them to your RE's office and ask them to help you draw out the residual amount that may be remaining in a separate syringe. The nurse at my doctor's office said that there's always some left in there that you can't use by using the injector on the pen, but they can extract it with a needle. 

I haven't had a chance to catch up. I'm on my phone so I will try later. 

My saline ultrasound went great yesterday, so we are on track to follow my calendar and work towards our planned transfer on December 17. Assuming he survives the thaw (knock on wood!), we will be thawing a 6AB boy embryo (our next best embryo) for transfer. He's been thawed once before, so fingers crossed that he makes it and we don't have to dip any further into the reserves. We have 2 normal embryos remaining (both girls, both with lesser grades). This who.e process is so nerve racking!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, all :)

you know, Disney - I just noticed that last night that there is some left over. And reading the box - it says there is 1028 UI (or whatever) for 900 units. So there is definitely over 200 left in there!! I'll see what they can do. They are going to laugh at me, but that's ok. We have that kind of relationship now!


----------



## C&J

So sorry Amanda.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I don't know what kind of math that was yesterday afternoon, but whatever. My follicles have plumped up to 19, 18, 17, 17 and 14 so we are good to go! I'll either trigger tonight or tomorrow night. Even the doc popped her head in to say that things looked good! WOO! I hope that last little guy plumps up over the next couple of days so we have all 5 to work with. Giant breath of relief!


----------



## Renaendel

Wish, it is great that your follicles are cooperating! I can't wait to be PUPO with you and Kuawen this week.


----------



## Kuawen

Mine all seemed to plump up overnight too, wish. Praying the last one catches up and you have some beautiful eggs! :hugs:

My transfer is today at 10, and I'm amazed and thankful that I had an excellent nights sleep. The hardest part for me during stims (especially on ganirelix) was the daily migraines I was getting. Sleeping is super easy now on the pio, which I wasn't expecting!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's fantastic, kuawen! Good luck today!

you should be testing right around when I'm transferring back in, Ren! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## MrsG30

Hi ladies.

I'm not sure if any of you can help me? I've been reading your journeys the last few days and thought I would join in if that's OK. 
I'm danni in 33 and we have severe MF problems. We are using donor sperm. That aside I do have ovulation problems and high amh although PCOS looking?!?!?!? Not diagnosed!?!?

Anyway I'm on day 5 of gonal F 100. I've been for a scan today and although my lining has increased from 3.8 after DR to 5.8 both ovaries are unresponsive? ?? Now the nurse said as it's my 1st cycle there not concerned as they need to start new low due to potential OHSS. So from now until Monday I double my dose and have a scan on mon afternoon.

I'm alarmed at no reponse at all? Should I be? Could things change so much in the next 7 days I'll be ready for my scheduled egg collevtion which currently should be a week todayI?

I'll not lie. I'm panicking I won't responded enough and this cycle will be cancelled. 

Any one she'd any light? 

Thanks and love to you all xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi MrsG - welcome!

I'd say try not to panic, but you're going to do what you're going to do. :)
I have had 3 cycles now and have responded differently to each one. The first 2 were the same protocol and I responded great the first time and very poorly the 2nd time (7 follicles the first time, 1 the 2nd time so we downgraded to an IUI). This time I'm on a different protocol and have 5 follicles (and I do 2 doses of 300 gonal-F a day! 600!). No OHSS in site for me. 
I'd say not to worry about it if you saw nothing at the first scan. Sounds like they are being cautious b/c of your potential for OHSS. I'm glad they doubled your dose - try to remain calm until your next scan. I'm sure you'll have responded by then. Things can change dramatically from now until then. Also, try not to already 'plan' when your retrieval will be in your head - it will be when your follicles mature and no earlier. Drink lots of water, eat lots of good veggies and protein and try to relax.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wish2BMom said:


> I don't know what kind of math that was yesterday afternoon, but whatever. My follicles have plumped up to 19, 18, 17, 17 and 14 so we are good to go! I'll either trigger tonight or tomorrow night. Even the doc popped her head in to say that things looked good! WOO! I hope that last little guy plumps up over the next couple of days so we have all 5 to work with. Giant breath of relief!

OMG what wonderful news! Just think also there might be a few that are hiding. Sounds like everything woke up down there and that is awesome!



Kuawen said:


> Mine all seemed to plump up overnight too, wish. Praying the last one catches up and you have some beautiful eggs! :hugs:
> 
> My transfer is today at 10, and I'm amazed and thankful that I had an excellent nights sleep. The hardest part for me during stims (especially on ganirelix) was the daily migraines I was getting. Sleeping is super easy now on the pio, which I wasn't expecting!

How did the transfer go? Are you home resting?



MrsG30 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm not sure if any of you can help me? I've been reading your journeys the last few days and thought I would join in if that's OK.
> I'm danni in 33 and we have severe MF problems. We are using donor sperm. That aside I do have ovulation problems and high amh although PCOS looking?!?!?!? Not diagnosed!?!?
> 
> Anyway I'm on day 5 of gonal F 100. I've been for a scan today and although my lining has increased from 3.8 after DR to 5.8 both ovaries are unresponsive? ?? Now the nurse said as it's my 1st cycle there not concerned as they need to start new low due to potential OHSS. So from now until Monday I double my dose and have a scan on mon afternoon.
> 
> I'm alarmed at no reponse at all? Should I be? Could things change so much in the next 7 days I'll be ready for my scheduled egg collevtion which currently should be a week todayI?
> 
> I'll not lie. I'm panicking I won't responded enough and this cycle will be cancelled.
> 
> Any one she'd any light?
> 
> Thanks and love to you all xxx

Hmmm, they might have just understimulated you or maybe the down regulation suppressed you a bit to much. I am sorry about this. I is always disappointing when things don't go as planned. There is a chance that if they up your meds that you will start to respond and maybe they will push back your retrieval a bit. I hope that happens for you. Again I am so sorry this is all so stressful.



AFM - I dreamt I was breastfeeding my baby last night. It was one of those dreams that you wish you didn't have to wake up from. It felt so real and so right!


----------



## Kuawen

I dreamt I was holding my son, ttc! Those are the best dreams ever. Hopefully won't be dreams for much longer. 

The transfer went very well. Both of our embryos were graded above average and the top graded one was already compacting to become a morula. Dr gives us a 73% chance of a singleton pregnancy and a 30% chance of twins. The clinic is 2 hours from where we live but I'm lying down in the car and will be resting the next 3 days. Feeling much more positive about our chances after getting to see our embryos and know how well they've developed. I already feel like this whole ordeal has been worth it to know that DH and I can make good embryos and do have a chance of a healthy baby so long as we don't give up.


----------



## AJCash

Got my meds today! :happydance:

I am off of birth control and just waiting for CD1 to get started now.... hoping to do ER/ET sometime between December 13th and the end of the year. :D


----------



## MrsG30

Thanks you both ladies. I feel a little calmer. I'm hoping by Monday I've responded..how long can I actually stimulate for? 

I love reading your journeys and hope I can help any of you along the way too xxx


----------



## Kuawen

I stimmed for 11 days, but I had a friend who stimmed for 14. That's the longest I've heard but maybe some docs are willing to stim longer? 

Regardless, I'm praying for you mrsG. And also for you AJ! I hope your cycle gets off to a great start!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kuwan that is such a wonderful dream and way to go with those embies. Rest up and enjoy the ride


----------



## Hazeleyez

Sorry I have been MIA ladies been working a lot but I hope everyone is doing well!! I'm just waiting for my HSG on Friday so I'll have more to post on. But My meds have been ordered and I have my calendar My baseline scan is Next week they gave one of two dates since thanksgiving might interrupt the first one! I'm just patiently waiting but it's starting to feel real! A lot of you guys are way ahead of me but I wish you guys Rainbows and Sunshine!

Wish - Congrats on the juicy follies!!

Kuawen- Yay on the Embryo transfer! Fingers crossed for your BFP!

Amanda- So sorry for your loss

ttc and bright you guys are way ahead of me I feel BFP's can someone tell me what PUPO stands for?

Disney- I think I'm not to far behind you! 

Mrs G- Welcome! Your story sounds almost identical to mine! We are using Donor sperm as back up and my husband is ok with it we already decided which ever sperm makes the healthiest embryo is who we will go with. But it does seem like your clinic was being cautious just so you wouldn't over respond I'm sure it will all work out now that you have doubled up on meds. 

AJ- Welcome I know your excited the meds makes everything seem real!


----------



## MrsG30

Thanks girls. I'll keep you all posted. I'm going to make sure I read all your stories tonight and at some point I hope I can help you out..... not sure how though ha.

Hazel... it's great to know I'm not the only one. .... xxx


----------



## C&J

MrsG30 Sounds like you just need your Gonal F upping, I was on it for stimming and I was on 150iu for 14 days they collected 29 eggs. 

Kuawen Congrats on being PUPO, got everything crossed for a + outcome. 

Afm 7 days of suprecur now, keep getting stomach cramps like AF could start any minute. Hoping and praying she arrives on time tomorrow. Cant remember if suprecur delayed things when Ive used it in the past.


----------



## Wish2BMom

MrsG - I stimmed for, I think, 10 days in cycle 1, I think almost 16 in cycle 2 (that was crazy and I didn't respond well - this was the downgrade to IUI b/c I only had 1 follicle), and this cycle I'll have been stimming for 16 days as well. It's supposed to only be around 10-12 days but it all just depends on how quickly you respond.

kuawen - that's incredible!! so happy for you!! sit back, relax and enjoy now! FX'ed for you!

C&J - FX'ed AF gets here quickly for you!

hazel - good luck at your HSG on Friday. Not long until you start now! And 'PUPO' (my fave acronym on here by far) means 'Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise', so that's what you are after the transfer since it's already fertilized and implanted into your uterus. :)

ttc - awww, i can't wait to have those dreams. I dreamt that I lost my mom and sister in an accident last night. The complete OPPOSITE of what I want to dream about! And I hope there are some additionals hiding in there but I doubt it. This whole time they did say that there were a few in the background but they were little and not developing. I hope one or two end up plumping!

so ALL FIVE are ready to go!! Here are my stats from this morning's scan:
R: 21, 20.5
L: 22, 20 and 18 - it jumped up 4mm in one day!!
Lining is around 10.5 or so (she said she might have just mis-measured yesterday but anything over 10 is perfect)

I'll get the call this afternoon but there's no reason not to think we're triggering tonight for a retrieval on Saturday morning. Nice and convenient so we don't have to take time off of work.
then if all goes well and we have one or two fertlized, good-looking embies, we'll transfer on either Monday, Wed or Thurs!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wish - That is so awesome. I am so happy they caught up! That dream is horrible. I hate those kind of dreams. Thankfully, they are not true and usually mean something else. Maybe it is just showing the anxiety you have been having over growing these eggs. You are well on your way now, though!

AFM - beta tomorrow morning.....Not sure if I can explain how my emotions are going NUTS!!!!!


----------



## Hope16

good luck wish!! sounds like you have some perfectly sized follies and a great lining to match!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, girls! FX'ed!

seems so silly to be excited over only 5 follicles but we needed the 3 minimum to even go through with the procedure, and from there I know it only takes one. <3
But it would be nice to be able to transfer 2 and have another spare to add to our one frostie!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Good morning! This thread moves so fast it's hard to keep up. I'm a bit of a newbie, so I am trying my best. 

Ren and Kuawen - congrats on the transfers!!!!! How are you both feeling?

I had my transfer on Tuesday, it was a single CDC grade. I'm so nervous about the grade but I am praying the little one is making a home. I hate PIO because it's making me think I have symptoms. I'm a basketcase. BETA is the day after Thanksgiving!


----------



## Kuawen

Tee - I'm doing good so far. The PIO is giving me symptoms too, but otherwise just avoiding Google and binge watching Netflix. 10 more days until I get my phone call!


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats on being PUPO, Tee! so exciting your beta is right around the corner!

I have to say, if all goes well and I get to transfer - Crinone better not give me false symptoms. I've had 2 cycles on it now and the one I had symptoms, i was actually pregnant. This last cycle, it didn't give me squat. So i'm hoping that means that it doesn't actually give me symptoms and anything I feel will come from a snuggly embie!


----------



## Renaendel

So happy for you wish! Your follies and lining sound so good.

Kuawen- I am doing the same. Netflix and playing Guild Wars 2.

TeeinAZ- PIO gave me false symptoms but I don't notice it on the suppository.

Ttc, I have everything crossed for you.

Only symptom other than tender nips(which could totally be progesterone) happened this morning middle of the night. I had a stabby cramp in my uterus so strong it made me wake up and sit straight up in bed. Hubbs woke up when I yelled out and asked if I was ok. I giggled and went Wooho! So I am 99% sure it is trying to implant as I had a teeny tiny bit of blood this AM too. Whether it will be successful, I don't know but pretty confident it is trying.


----------



## Kuawen

Ahhh so excited for you Ren!! :wohoo: sticky dust! :dust:


----------



## Hazeleyez

Wish2BMom said:


> MrsG - I stimmed for, I think, 10 days in cycle 1, I think almost 16 in cycle 2 (that was crazy and I didn't respond well - this was the downgrade to IUI b/c I only had 1 follicle), and this cycle I'll have been stimming for 16 days as well. It's supposed to only be around 10-12 days but it all just depends on how quickly you respond.
> 
> kuawen - that's incredible!! so happy for you!! sit back, relax and enjoy now! FX'ed for you!
> 
> C&J - FX'ed AF gets here quickly for you!
> 
> hazel - good luck at your HSG on Friday. Not long until you start now! And 'PUPO' (my fave acronym on here by far) means 'Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise', so that's what you are after the transfer since it's already fertilized and implanted into your uterus. :)
> 
> ttc - awww, i can't wait to have those dreams. I dreamt that I lost my mom and sister in an accident last night. The complete OPPOSITE of what I want to dream about! And I hope there are some additionals hiding in there but I doubt it. This whole time they did say that there were a few in the background but they were little and not developing. I hope one or two end up plumping!
> 
> so ALL FIVE are ready to go!! Here are my stats from this morning's scan:
> R: 21, 20.5
> L: 22, 20 and 18 - it jumped up 4mm in one day!!
> Lining is around 10.5 or so (she said she might have just mis-measured yesterday but anything over 10 is perfect)
> 
> I'll get the call this afternoon but there's no reason not to think we're triggering tonight for a retrieval on Saturday morning. Nice and convenient so we don't have to take time off of work.
> then if all goes well and we have one or two fertlized, good-looking embies, we'll transfer on either Monday, Wed or Thurs!


Wish- Thanks for letting me in on that! I do love that Acronym! And yay to go on your linning and follies I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Renaendel said:


> So happy for you wish! Your follies and lining sound so good.
> 
> Kuawen- I am doing the same. Netflix and playing Guild Wars 2.
> 
> TeeinAZ- PIO gave me false symptoms but I don't notice it on the suppository.
> 
> Ttc, I have everything crossed for you.
> 
> Only symptom other than tender nips(which could totally be progesterone) happened this morning middle of the night. I had a stabby cramp in my uterus so strong it made me wake up and sit straight up in bed. Hubbs woke up when I yelled out and asked if I was ok. I giggled and went Wooho! So I am 99% sure it is trying to implant as I had a teeny tiny bit of blood this AM too. Whether it will be successful, I don't know but pretty confident it is trying.

Renaendel- Yay sounds really promising for you&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;


----------



## VLW

Hi ladies:hi:

I hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread. I'm about to start FET in the next two weeks. We had a failed IVF with ICSI in September so I'm a bit nervous I'm dreading to have to go through the 2ww and everything again to see a bfn :( trying to stay positive though xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

ren!! that's so exciting!! when I told my mom about all of the things I feel during this process, she was like 'woah - you are SO much more in tune with your body than I was!' (she had me at 18 - dumb teenager! :haha:)
are you going to test early at all or just wait until beta?

welcome VLW - good luck in your next round. are you doing anything different this cycle to hopefully get a sticky one? Did you do assisted hatching?

well retrieval is set for tomorrow morning at 10:30. I can't wait, I'll probably not sleep too well tonight (though I've been sleeping like a rock all week - the drugs?). My belly is still so sore from the trigger and all of the shots, I'm so happy to be done with those (for now and hopefully forever!)!!


----------



## VLW

Thanks Wish2Mom
Good luck with your retrieval tomorrow, is this your first IVF cycle? No nothing different, last time I ate pineapple core and brazil nuts so I'm not doing that again ha. I'm trying not to think too much about it really xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

no - this is my 3rd cycle call around, 2nd IVF (my last cycle, my follicles didn't cooperate and I only had one mature one, so I did IUI instead). My first cycle was successful, but lost it around 7 weeks.


----------



## Kuawen

Welcome VLW, I'll be praying for you during your FET :flower: I've seen a lot of girls have success with a FET after a fresh transfer didn't take. I hope this is the one for you. 

Good luck at your retrieval tomorrow, Wish! :hugs:


----------



## babydreams86

Hey ladies! Thought I'd join you girls if you don't mind. I'm on my first day of BC today for 10 days & then will be starting the meds. This is my first time with IVF. I'm 29 & my husband is 32, we were diagnosed with unexplained.
A little nervous with all the shots that showed up at my door the other day, but excited to start the process! 
Wish2b- Good luck tomorrow!! Hope all goes well :)


----------



## VLW

Wish2BMom fingers crossed this time round works, sounds like you have been through a lot. Makes you realise it's not as straightforward as we first probably thought.

Thank you Kuawen yes I've heard a couple of stories about FET so hopefully one of our blasto's is the one :) where are you up to?

Hi babydream86 good luck with your first cycle. The drug delivery is really quiet scary at first isn't it, I found it very daunting. Hope you're feeling ok and keeping positive as best you can xx


----------



## C&J

Welcome babymad and good luck with your cycle. I did my first ivf back in August 2012, we did long protocol I presume you are doing the same what with starting bc as thats what I did too. 

VLW welcome, we have just started our 3rd FET cycle. 1st one failed after our ivf but our 2nd was successful. This will be our final FET as we only have 3 embryos remaining and they have been frozen in 1 straw together. 
Are you doing a medicated FET? 

As for me AF was due today and she hasnt showed :growlmad: Typical! I am never late and have a cycle like clock work. I can only assume that it is the buserelin/suprecur injections that have delayed things :/ ? I can't remember whether the same thing has happened in previous cycles.


----------



## Asterimou

Amanda: I'm so sorry. I hope you are staying strong xx big hugs xx

Congrats to all the PUPOs :) hang in there ladies, I hope your embies are nice and sticky.

TTC- thinking of you, hope your beta is good xx

Disney- great tip on residual meds (Wish - did your RE draw them out?)

Welcome G30, VLW and Babydream 

Hazel - good luck for your baseline next week.

AFM: I will start buserilin on Sunday. My cyst had shrunk to 9mm so I was really happy, and no sign of hydrosalpinx. My blood pressure was through the roof though and she said to test it again next week. I think I was just super anxious and that gave me a high reading. Has anyone else had high blood pressure throughout IVF?


----------



## Renaendel

No, chronicaly low but for a reason that might help you (94/63 on stims). The accuracy of the blood pressure is also dependent on the size of the cuff. They kept using the large adult cuff on me and I am really tiny. I sat there for minutes with the machine re-inflating the cuff over, and over failing to detect a valid pressure on me. Once they switched to a much smaller cuff my blood pressure went off without a hitch and it went up. Make sure that they have the right size cuff for you. Too large and your pressure is wrong and looks too low, too small and it is elevated where there actually isn't a problem.


----------



## VLW

Thanks asterimou! 

c&j so you were the same as me then as we have 3 embryo's. I'm going to do unmedicated as I have regular cycles and I have no issues (problem lies with hubby). When are doing your FET then? X


----------



## C&J

VLW - I have regular cycles to but my clinic prefer their patients to do the medicated cycle. We started out with 11 frozen blastocysts but as they were frozen in batches of 4, 4 and 3 it's limited the amount of cycles we can go for. Just hope this last one works as this is last chance saloon for us before accepting no more children. 
I'm currently injecting suprecur, have been for 8 days so far. I had an endometrial scratch done last Tuesday in preperation. My AF is due today but hasn't shown up, as soon as she does then I start taking tablets to build my lining on cd3 then a scan cd13 (which should be around 3rd/4th Dec) to check my lining is thick enough then we get a date for transfer which should be around a week later. Would be a lovely Christmas present to have success. We are both scared that our embryos won't survive the thaw after all this.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aster - no, I had just enough in the last pen I ordered to get me through to last night. Next step was to draw it out of the 6 pens I pulled from the bathroom trash...;)


----------



## Hazeleyez

Hey ladies! I just had my HSG and it went great! I was anticipating so much pain since my first one was awful &#128530;. The Nurse said every experience is different and this was !I barely felt a cramp. She said my tubes were patent and my cervix was normal and she said she had no problem getting the catheter through my cervix Whohoo! All clear! We had our injection training and my meds should arrive tomorrow. This is getting very expensive quick ahh! 

Wish- Good luck with retrieval tomorrow wishing you the best of luck!

Asterimou- Thankx! Seems so real now. With high blood pressure a lot of things can effect it being so high. Caffeine , Monster drinks stress! Try meditation. I ordered this fertility meditation CD and it is so relaxing.

VLW- Welcome !

TeeinAZ- congrats on PUPO

Baby dreams- Welcome nice to have another cycle buddy

C&J- I'm due to have a period next week she better come on time lol do nerve wracking. I've been spotting and having breakthrough bleeding on BCP so I think it's way past time. Good luck


----------



## VLW

C&J we were given the option of which we wanted to do, I think at our clinic the muse said the odds are the same so I willing opted for unmedicated. It's not easy having to do lots of needles is it. 
We had 11 eggs, 7 fertilised, 3 made it to day 5 and frozen and one ended up bfn! I'm due on any time now so as soon as I do I ring up and get a date to start using opk's once I have a positive I ring up to arrange ET I'm thinking it might be around 12th Dec give or take so we might be in the 2ww together!! Xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi Ladies - I typed out a post last night responding to a lot of what is going on here, and it looks like it never posted. :dohh:

I unfortunately don't have time to go back and redo it, so I'll just send good vibes to all of your lovely ladies who are either PUPO or about to go through ER or ET. :dust:

As for me, I'm continuing my BCP until a week from Sunday. I start my estrace, dexamethesone, baby aspiring, etc... later that week. PIO shots start a week before transfer. 

I realized recently that my official test date is Christmas Day. :dohh: We all know I'm going to cheat and test early, but I surely hope to be enjoying a happy Christmas this year. I still remember that I got my period on December 25 in 2012 when we were waiting to see if I was able to get pregnant on clomid.


----------



## C&J

Sounds like we will be very similar regarding dates VLW :) 

I guess we are all going to be finding out very near to or around Christmas whether we have had success or not. It's either going to be a wonderful Christmas and New Year for celebrating or if not for me I will be drowning my sorrows and stuffing my face! Really hope its the first scenario.


----------



## Hazeleyez

"What do I think God meant when he gave me infertility?

"I think he meant for my husband and I to grow closer, become stronger, love deeper. I think God meant for us to find the fortitude within ourselves to get up every time infertility knocks us down. I think God meant for our medical community to discover medicines, invent medical equipment, create procedures and protocols. I think God meant for us to find a cure for infertility.

"No, God never meant for me not to have children. That's not my destiny; that's just a fork in the road I'm on. I've been placed on the road less traveled, and, like it or not, I'm a better person for it. Clearly, God meant for me to develop more compassion, deeper courage, and greater inner strength on this journey to resolution, and I haven't let him down.

"Frankly, if the truth be known, I think God has singled me out for a special treatment. I think God meant for me to build a thirst for a child so strong and so deep that when that baby is finally placed in my arms, it will be the longest, coolest, most refreshing drink I've ever known.

"While I would never choose infertility, I can not deny that a fertile woman could never know the joy that awaits me. Yes, one way or another, I will have a baby of my own. And the next time someone wants to offer me unsolicited advice I'll say, "Don't tell me what God meant when he handed me infertility. I already know."

-Author unknown


----------



## Kuawen

That was beautiful hazel :cry: thank you for sharing that. I think I might need to copy and paste that into my journal so I can read it again and again


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Ladies 

Been catching up on this thread as I had a FET on nov 14!

I tested today and got a BFP at 8dp5dt and will be going for beta on Sunday !!!! 

Anyone else testing ??


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations breaking! I personally won't be testing until my beta on the 29th.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Kuawen - good luck at your beta - fx!!!

Thank u - I always test before beta I rather know the outcome on my own before bloods !


----------



## Disneyfan88

Congrats Breaking Dawn! 

Beautiful passage Hazel!

Hang in there Kuawen!

I looked at my calendar and see that my last BCP is this Sunday, not the following one. I start my other oral meds next Friday. :thumbup: I'm wondering what kind of bleeding pattern I can expect to have after only a week and a half on the pill and if I had a "real" period starting on Nov 11.


----------



## Asterimou

Hazel: beautiful words. I also think this journey has made me more in tune with my body and I definitely look after myself more. This body is soooooo ready for pregnancy!

Disney: my RE said I would bleed when I stopped the pill even though my period was only 2 weeks ago. My last pill is today - needles tmrw :/


----------



## Asterimou

Breaking: good luck on Sunday. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## VLW

Hi Disney are you waiting to do fet? When do you start? I'm about to start my FET unmedicated our first ICSI ended as a bfn xx


----------



## VLW

Congrats breaking xx


----------



## babydreams86

Thanks VLW & C&J! It sucks we're all going through this, but I'm glad we'll all be cycle buddies. Nice to go through it with others who understand. Yeah I believe I&#8217;m on the long protocol. 

Hazeleyez- that&#8217;s great! Glad the test went smoothly for you. I know what you mean about the money lol. All worth it in the end, but geesh! Loved that poem btw. 

Wish2BMom- Good luck today!!

Disneyfan88- That&#8217;s so exciting!! Hope we all have a great Christmas surprise this year &#9786;

Breaking Dawn- That&#8217;s great news!! Good luck with the beta test, but sounds promising :-D

The girls & I are going out tonight to celebrate the start of this cycle & doing a little pampering. I&#8217;ve cut back on the drinking, but I figured this weekend will be the last hurrah. Did any of you girls give up drinking completely too? I don&#8217;t mind doing it, but I sure will miss my wine lol.


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats breaking!!:happydance:



Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Been catching up on this thread as I had a FET on nov 14!
> 
> I tested today and got a BFP at 8dp5dt and will be going for beta on Sunday !!!!
> 
> Anyone else testing ??


----------



## Disneyfan88

VLW said:


> Hi Disney are you waiting to do fet? When do you start? I'm about to start my FET unmedicated our first ICSI ended as a bfn xx

We opted to wait until mid-December to do our transfer as we have a few things currently underway (new floors) and a trip coming up. I did 2 ICSI cycles - the first with a fresh transfer and the second with a frozen transfer about a month or so later. That cycle resulted in my only ever BFP. 

When is your transfer going to be? The only meds I'm taking are birth control pills (until tomorrow), and next Friday, I start my oral meds. The only shots that I'm doing are PIO, which start about a week before the transfer. I've been on BCP for a little over a week so far, and I'm starting acupuncture today. I feel like I'm finally doing something now. :thumbup:

Good luck on your cycle! :hugs:


Thanks Asterimou!

Babydreams - I've already given up coffee, alcohol, and I try to not indulge in too many sweets. Ice cream is also out because the acupuncturist says nothing cold in the body. :dohh:


----------



## VLW

Hi Disney and babydreams it looks like we will be having transfer around the same time. Af started so will ring the hospital Monday morning so they can start getting things on place can't believe it's starting again arghhh roll on ET xx


----------



## Hazeleyez

Kuawen- Go for it! I had to share with you ladies. That poem is dedicated to all of us strong ladies! Also since this is my first cycle I think I'm Gunna wait on my beta, or try lol

Breaking- Congrats on your BFP

Disney- My last dose of BCP is 11/25/15. I should be starting my meds 12/1/15 I'm right behind ya! How often are you going for accupunture ?

Asterimou- Me too! I'm so ready 

And that's the doorbell I'm expecting my meds!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thank you so much everyone - Nervous and excited as I have an almost 11 month old (from my first FET )


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone,

Breaking - wow congratulations!! 

Hazel - thank you so much for posting that poem, I love it and it makes so much sense. Beautiful. 

Baby dreams - first ivf I gave up drinking totally 2 months before and throughout, second ivf I stopped when I started stims. This time I have cut right back but had a glass if red last night. I've also cut out or cut back on caffeine although I don't have a lot anyway. My aims to to be good but be relaxed and happy. Do what feels right for you. 

Afm scan on Friday went well, and another Monday. Ec provisionally going to be on Friday!! Looking better than my previous cycles so feeling excited.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Had my beta today and it's at 225 :D

Go back on Tuesday !


----------



## Disneyfan88

Breaking Dawn said:


> Had my beta today and it's at 225 :D
> 
> Go back on Tuesday !

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

:happydance: Congratulations!!!



Breaking Dawn said:


> Had my beta today and it's at 225 :D
> 
> Go back on Tuesday !


----------



## Hazeleyez

Breaking Dawn said:


> Had my beta today and it's at 225 :D
> 
> Go back on Tuesday !

:happydance: :flower: Conrats!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Here are my test from earlier today on is from the morning and the other is from the afternoon. Tell me what you think...I think I see a faint line.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/brighteyes21234/22605853323/in/datetaken/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/brighteyes21234/22838792287/in/datetaken/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/brighteyes21234/22937142290/in/datetaken/


----------



## Disneyfan88

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Here are my test from earlier today on is from the morning and the other is from the afternoon. Tell me what you think...I think I see a faint line.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/brighteyes21234/22605853323/in/datetaken/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/brighteyes21234/22838792287/in/datetaken/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/brighteyes21234/22937142290/in/datetaken/

I'm having trouble seeing your pics but it sounds very promising! :thumbup: When is your beta?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bright the links just go to a log in screen hun. Can't wait to see your lines!! X


----------



## Asterimou

Breaking: Great news! :)

Bright: can't see pics but good luck xx

AFM: I did my first ever injection last night. I was super nervous but it actually didn't hurt at all and all my anxiety about them has now gone. 2 weeks of Buserilin and then mix with Gonal -F &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## C&J

Congratulations Breaking :D

Bright I can't see your pictures either I'm afraid. 

Asterimou Well done on your first injections, I feel like a pro now after the 3 previous cycles. I'm on day 12 of injecting buserelin now.

Afm AF showed up 2 days late yesterday so I have just booked my scan for 4th December. I start my progynova tablets (3 a day) and low dose aspirin tomorrow. Hoping this will be my last AF for a long time!


----------



## MrsG30

]Hi ladies

I'm after some help..I'm. On day 9 on gonal f. My scan today showed 5 follies on left 10mm and 8 on right 10mm. And a lot of little uns. As the Dr was confirming this to the nurse I felt quite positive however he then sed he feels I can confine with stimms on same dose until wed but he doesn't elect miracles amd that I should expect for this cycle to be abandoned?!?!?!

So I've got 2 more 200 unit shots of gonal amd then a scan. Could my follies grow or should I prepare for a cancelled cycle? 

If anyone could shed any light I'll be great full.

Thanks and lots of love xxxx


----------



## C&J

How long have you been stimming for MrsG30?


----------



## MrsG30

Im on day 9.
4 days at 100 units and 5 days at 200 units. 

There letting me go 2 more days then scan on wed..I'll not lie im really panicking xx

QUOTE=C&J;36545951]How long have you been stimming for MrsG30?[/QUOTE]


----------



## C&J

I don't see why they wouldnt give you more time to stimm, I was on gonal f for 14 days in total.


----------



## Hazeleyez

Mrs G I use Royal Jelly for egg quality and quanity. A lot of ladies used this and got their BFP . You should take it 3 months in advance but some jumped right in and it helped them. I mean if they are talking about canceling might be worth the shot. You stop after egg reterival because you shouldn't take while pregnant and you shouldn't use it if 
you 're allergic to bees! 
Here's the link to read up on success stories 
https://fertility.org/threads/has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.20450/page-14#post-952740 

Infertility.org


----------



## MrsG30

I'm unsure why they don't let me go further? The nurse said something about quality rather than quantity when too many days stimming?

I'll def look into that hazel eyes.

Do you think it's worth me asking wed why I can't go until say Friday?

Thanks for helping girls xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

MrsG I am on day 9 too? I had scan today and they are rescanning Wednesday because they said they are still not ready to pin point a day for egg collection. it seems early to say they will abandon, maybe it depends how long they've been at 10mm? If they havent grown for a while maybe they are not going to? Mine always have though even if I had a few and they were slow they did get there in the end. I hope the next scan is a different picture x


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, breaking!!! 

oh MrsG- I hope they don't cancel on you, things sound promising to me! I stimmed for 16 days on Gonal. 

there's so much going on on this thread, I will just say that I'm thinking about you all in your various stages!

afm - PUPO as of a couple hours ago! The retrieval on Sat only yielded 3 eggs out of the 5 follies, only 2 were mature and only 1 fertilized. So we only transferred the one this time. It's ok, i'm calling it 'the little embie that could'. It had a great rating today (4AF) so nothing but PMA from here on out. Hoping in a couple days I get whacked with some implantation feelings! 
I go in for my beta on my birthday too - my 40th. 12/7. Either the stars are aligning or mother nature is being a complete wretch.


----------



## MrsG30

Thanks girls. .on day 5 I had no response at all. Do they have got to 10mm in 4 days..I think they DR me for too long. 

I'm really confused as to why they seem hell bent on not letting me stimm over 12 days?

This game is rubbish. 

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies I got it finally my BFP:happydance:!!! I just figured out how to add a picture:wacko:. I am 6dp5dfet and a POAS addict:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Test 1.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Disneyfan88

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies I got it finally my BFP:happydance:!!! I just figured out how to add a picture:wacko:. I am 6dp5dfet and a POAS addict:haha:

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - Congrats on being PUPO! Sending positive vibes your way :thumbup:

MrsG - It's been a while since my IVF cycles, so although I have no advice to offer, I wanted to extended the most positive wishes and lots of :hugs:. Fingers crossed that you see some progress on Wednesday.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thank you so much everyone!

Bright - congrats on the BFP!

Good luck to those that are gearing up for transfer and those that are PUPO!!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Wish- Congrats on being PUPO!!!:happydance:


Bright- Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hazeleyez said:


> Kuawen- Go for it! I had to share with you ladies. That poem is dedicated to all of us strong ladies! Also since this is my first cycle I think I'm Gunna wait on my beta, or try lol
> 
> Breaking- Congrats on your BFP
> 
> Disney- My last dose of BCP is 11/25/15. I should be starting my meds 12/1/15 I'm right behind ya! How often are you going for accupunture ?
> 
> Asterimou- Me too! I'm so ready
> 
> And that's the doorbell I'm expecting my meds!

I just remembered that I read this post on my phone and forgot to go back and answer. :dohh: I'm going for acupuncture once a week right now (started last Saturday) and will do it right before and right after my transfer, too. They also talked me into an abdominal "massage" (more like 30 minutes of uncomfortable pressing down on your abdomen), which is supposedly supposed to help open up the uterus and encourage the lining to lay down evenly and thick. I did it before my last FET, and since the FET worked last time, I'm inclined to repeat a lot of the things I did before.

What meds does your doc have you slated to take?


----------



## C&J

MrsG30 said:


> I'm unsure why they don't let me go further? The nurse said something about quality rather than quantity when too many days stimming?
> 
> I'll def look into that hazel eyes.
> 
> Do you think it's worth me asking wed why I can't go until say Friday?
> 
> Thanks for helping girls xxx

It's definately worth questioning it MrsG, as for what the nurse said I had 29 eggs collected and 23 fertilised. 18 made it to day 3 and 12 made it to blastocycst so there was certainly nothing wrong with my quality. 

Bright congrats on your bfp :D


----------



## TeeinAZ

I caved last night at 6dp5dt
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8356.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> I caved last night at 6dp5dt

Congrats, Tee!! Fantastic news! :happydance: My BFP last time came 6dp5dt, too. I hope that this next one is a success and implants early so that I can get my results before Christmas. :)


----------



## C&J

TeeinAZ Congrats, Wow this thread is full of bfps. :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, Bright and Tee!! What a windfall!!

DH doesn't want me to test early in case there is a false positive. He's so 'by the rules'. So I guess it will have to be on 12/7. :) sooooo long from now!


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations Bright and Tee! :happydance:


----------



## Asterimou

Great to see some BFPs on this thread. So happy for you ladies :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Yaaayyyy:happydance: Congrats Teein



TeeinAZ said:


> I caved last night at 6dp5dt


----------



## babydreams86

Congrats brighteyez73 & TeeinAZ!!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Disneyfan88 said:


> Hazeleyez said:
> 
> 
> Kuawen- Go for it! I had to share with you ladies. That poem is dedicated to all of us strong ladies! Also since this is my first cycle I think I'm Gunna wait on my beta, or try lol
> 
> Breaking- Congrats on your BFP
> 
> Disney- My last dose of BCP is 11/25/15. I should be starting my meds 12/1/15 I'm right behind ya! How often are you going for accupunture ?
> 
> Asterimou- Me too! I'm so ready
> 
> And that's the doorbell I'm expecting my meds!
> 
> I just remembered that I read this post on my phone and forgot to go back and answer. :dohh: I'm going for acupuncture once a week right now (started last Saturday) and will do it right before and right after my transfer, too. They also talked me into an abdominal "massage" (more like 30 minutes of uncomfortable pressing down on your abdomen), which is supposedly supposed to help open up the uterus and encourage the lining to lay down evenly and thick. I did it before my last FET, and since the FET worked last time, I'm inclined to repeat a lot of the things I did before.
> 
> What meds does your doc have you slated to take?Click to expand...


Yea I bought the infertility cleanse right before I started my cycle I thought I was going to be able to use while on BCP but my RE said not to. Anyways it talks about the self massages and castor oil packs which have been helpful with all my breakthrough bleeding and cramps ugh. These are my meds I just copied and pasted my inventory list I sent to the nurse yay lol anything look familiar? 

Ganirelix AC 250 MCG/0.5 ML (x7)

Follistim AQ 900 Unit CRT (x 1)

Ovidrel 250 MCG/0.5 ML (x2)

Menopur 75 Unit = 1 vial *x 12 and Sodium Chloride x 12 

Methylypredinsolone 16 MG tab x 4 tabs

Progesterone - 50MG/ML x 4

Congrats Teenz! I'm so excited on all the BFP's!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hazeleyez said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazeleyez said:
> 
> 
> Kuawen- Go for it! I had to share with you ladies. That poem is dedicated to all of us strong ladies! Also since this is my first cycle I think I'm Gunna wait on my beta, or try lol
> 
> Breaking- Congrats on your BFP
> 
> Disney- My last dose of BCP is 11/25/15. I should be starting my meds 12/1/15 I'm right behind ya! How often are you going for accupunture ?
> 
> Asterimou- Me too! I'm so ready
> 
> And that's the doorbell I'm expecting my meds!
> 
> I just remembered that I read this post on my phone and forgot to go back and answer. :dohh: I'm going for acupuncture once a week right now (started last Saturday) and will do it right before and right after my transfer, too. They also talked me into an abdominal "massage" (more like 30 minutes of uncomfortable pressing down on your abdomen), which is supposedly supposed to help open up the uterus and encourage the lining to lay down evenly and thick. I did it before my last FET, and since the FET worked last time, I'm inclined to repeat a lot of the things I did before.
> 
> What meds does your doc have you slated to take?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I bought the infertility cleanse right before I started my cycle I thought I was going to be able to use while on BCP but my RE said not to. Anyways it talks about the self massages and castor oil packs which have been helpful with all my breakthrough bleeding and cramps ugh. These are my meds I just copied and pasted my inventory list I sent to the nurse yay lol anything look familiar?
> 
> Ganirelix AC 250 MCG/0.5 ML (x7)
> 
> Follistim AQ 900 Unit CRT (x 1)
> 
> Ovidrel 250 MCG/0.5 ML (x2)
> 
> Menopur 75 Unit = 1 vial *x 12 and Sodium Chloride x 12
> 
> Methylypredinsolone 16 MG tab x 4 tabs
> 
> Progesterone - 50MG/ML x 4
> 
> Congrats Teenz! I'm so excited on all the BFP's!!Click to expand...

My IVF cycle included Menopur and Gonal-f. Ganirelix was added after a few days of stimming - I think to give the lagging follicles time to catch up to the leading ones before it was time to trigger. I used a different trigger medicine (Novarel), which I was able to inject into my belly like the others. Are you able to mix any of your meds to reduce the number of shots? I think I was able to mix everything but the trigger shot so that it was only one shot per day. 

I have 4 tablets of the methlyprednisolone, too. If I remember correctly, it is supposed to help keep your body from rejecting the embryo. I believe that's the medicine that tastes gross if you keep it in your mouth for too long, so be sure to have your water ready to wash it down right away. It also makes you pee a lot at night for some reason. 

In addition to the methlyprednisolone, I have estrace, dexamethesone, baby aspirin, Valium, and progesterone. I feel like I'm forgetting something else. :wacko:

My breakthrough bleeding started today, and my oral meds begin on Friday. It finally feels like I'm going somewhere now.


----------



## Hazeleyez

Disney- I'll have to ask if that's possible one shot would be lovely. And My Nurse told me Ganirelex was to be added later to keep the ovaries from ovulating prematurely. I have been having break through bleeding way to long I'm ready to let the flood gates down lol!


----------



## Asterimou

This thread has gone a bit quiet. Hope everyone is okay.

I have to stay two nights away from home next week and have to take my Gonal-F pen with me. Does anyone know if they are they okay out of the fridge for a bit? Or should I transport in a mini cool bag?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Aster- I had to travel with my Gonal pens too. They are fine at room temp for either 28 days or 3 months, depending on which pamphlet you read. I called my pharmacist and everything.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone! 

Astermou when I went away I took my gonal f in a cool bag but I didn't check so just wentnwithbwhat I thought. They were delivered in a cool bag with ice boxes and I was told to put them straight in the fridge so I figured they had to be cold. Not sure though

Bright - woo hoo congrats!!! How are you feeling lovely? 

Tee - congrats to you too! 

Disney - good to hear you are getting started!! 

Hello to everyone else!! 

Well we got 7 eggs at egg collection yesterday and heard today that 5 fertilised! Just praying the quality is good. X


----------



## Kuawen

Tomorrow is my beta and I'm a nervous wreck :wacko: I've had some crazy strong cramps but then they stop and it's like they never started and I haven't gotten a single sign of spotting, and I'm refusing to test because I just couldn't handle anymore bad news. I will of course update with my results.


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, MrsW - I hope they all grow to be strong blasts!

good luck tomorrow, kuawen!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck kuawen! Hope it's bfp! 

5 of our 7 fertilised x


----------



## hellodarling

Question: acupuncture and fSH level ladies... Any luck improving quality or functional reserve? 
I'm taking pqq, coq10, dhea... Just hoping hoping hoping


----------



## Renaendel

My star, if I remember correctly gonal f can be left out of the cooler. The issue is that it loses a lot of its shelf life of you do.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Kuawen said:


> Tomorrow is my beta and I'm a nervous wreck :wacko: I've had some crazy strong cramps but then they stop and it's like they never started and I haven't gotten a single sign of spotting, and I'm refusing to test because I just couldn't handle anymore bad news. I will of course update with my results.

Good luck tomorrow!! :hugs:



Mrs W 11 said:


> Good luck kuawen! Hope it's bfp!
> 
> 5 of our 7 fertilised x

That's a great fertilization rate. Is your doctor planning for a day 3 transfer or day 5? :dust: Sending good vibes for strong embryos!



hellodarling said:


> Question: acupuncture and fSH level ladies... Any luck improving quality or functional reserve?
> I'm taking pqq, coq10, dhea... Just hoping hoping hoping

I did acupuncture during my 2nd IVF cycle in 2013 (and am doing it again before my FET next month). I also took coq10, dhea, and a couple of other supplements. I got 5 eggs retrieved from my first IVF cycle where 4 fertilized and made it to day 5 (no acupuncture), and I got 6 retrieved the second cycle where they all fertilized and 4 made it to day 5. I think they help with egg quality. They might help reserve as well if continued for a longer period, but I'm not too sure as I didn't do any of it (supplements or acupuncture) for too long. Best of luck!


----------



## brighteyez73

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Astermou when I went away I took my gonal f in a cool bag but I didn't check so just wentnwithbwhat I thought. They were delivered in a cool bag with ice boxes and I was told to put them straight in the fridge so I figured they had to be cold. Not sure though
> 
> Bright - woo hoo congrats!!! How are you feeling lovely?
> 
> Tee - congrats to you too!
> 
> Disney - good to hear you are getting started!!
> 
> Hello to everyone else!!
> 
> Well we got 7 eggs at egg collection yesterday and heard today that 5 fertilised! Just praying the quality is good. X

Thank you Mrs. W!!! I feel pretty good minus the headaches. We go for beta tomorrow and I am so excited. Test have gotten darker whuch is great, now I just need the 1 or them to stay. Yaaayy for the fertilizing babies. Keep growing babies keep growing.
 



Attached Files:







20151129_070848_opt-1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 42









20151127_130946_opt.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 44









20151126_063233_opt-1.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 43









20151125_080236_opt.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 45


----------



## C&J

Tests are looking great Bright! :) 

Good luck for your kuawen, you have more patience than me I just can't help myself with testing as I just need to know.

MrsW Hope your 5 continue to do well :)

Afm 17 days of suprecur and 6 days of progynova now. Feeling okay and no side effects at all really. Scan is on Friday to check my lining and then we should be given a date for transfer.


----------



## Pothole

Hi ladies, I'm usually over on the over 35 boards, but I just started my ivf cycle this morning with 20 units of micro dose lupron. Yesterday was my first day without bc in 23 days and I just started my period. Is this okay? I'm freaking out that this is going to derail me.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Pothole said:


> Hi ladies, I'm usually over on the over 35 boards, but I just started my ivf cycle this morning with 20 units of micro dose lupron. Yesterday was my first day without bc in 23 days and I just started my period. Is this okay? I'm freaking out that this is going to derail me.

Your bleeding is likely withdrawal bleeding from coming off the pill. My doctor told me to expect it even though I had only been taking my pills for about 10 days and had a "real" period that started less than 2 weeks before stopping my pills.


----------



## Pothole

Thank you Disney!!!!


----------



## Asterimou

Kuawen - good luck today

Mrs W - great news on your embies. Hope they grow strong

Reneadel- do you speak Greek? I see you know Asterimou is 'my star' :). My husband is Greek so I thought it was fitting.

Pothole - I bled a few days after stopping the pill. It was pretty light and I'd only had a period 12 days prior. It's completely normal hon xx

C&J - good luck on Friday 

Thanks for all the advice on transporting gonal f. I'm going to take one pen with me. It has 4 doses in so will be fine out the fridge for 2 days.


----------



## Kuawen

I have the results from my beta today and it's positive!! :happydance: :bfp: My beta on Friday was 32 and today it's climbed to 110! So I will be continuing my shots and suppositories and go for two more betas on Tuesday and Thursday. Tomorrow I'll start POAS to enjoy the nice dark lines :haha:


----------



## Asterimou

Kuawen said:


> I have the results from my beta today and it's positive!! :happydance: :bfp: My beta on Friday was 32 and today it's climbed to 110! So I will be continuing my shots and suppositories and go for two more betas on Tuesday and Thursday. Tomorrow I'll start POAS to enjoy the nice dark lines :haha:

Great news! So happy for you :)


----------



## Pothole

Thank you so much for the response. I love my board, but we tend to take weekends off. I was having a hard time and you eased my mind.


----------



## brighteyez73

Asterimou said:


> Kuawen said:
> 
> 
> I have the results from my beta today and it's positive!! :happydance: :bfp: My beta on Friday was 32 and today it's climbed to 110! So I will be continuing my shots and suppositories and go for two more betas on Tuesday and Thursday. Tomorrow I'll start POAS to enjoy the nice dark lines :haha:
> 
> Great news! So happy for you :)Click to expand...

Congrats &#128144;! I am do happy &#128516; for you hun:happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Pothole - welcome! As the girls confirmed, bleeding is expected. Mine wasn't so light, I wasn't sure how there was still so much left from my AF before the pill! Tmi, sorry!

Kuawen- congrats, hon!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Congrats Kuawen! 

Had my Beta on Friday - 138! Second Beta on Sunday 342!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's great, Tee!! so much good news here!

I don't want to be a downer but I know the streak can't possibly continue and I hope it doesn't end with me. I couldn't feel more normal on 7dp2dt. No real cramps, no sore boobs, no nuthin. I had some lightheadedness last week but that seems like it would be far too early for that to point to implantation or anything. So we'll see. I'm not testing early so I guess I just get to complain all week. ;) please excuse me now! hahahaa


----------



## Kuawen

I remember having the same thoughts, Wish :hugs: I couldn't stop myself from obsessing over the numbers and statistics and googling every little 'symptom'. By the end of it I was telling DH that if I have to do this again, I'm requesting some Prozac from my therapist cuz I was turning into a nutcase :wacko: I probably still am lol

And yea, 7dp2dt still much too early to be feeling much. It's only 9DPO :hugs: I found a chart somewhere that gave a breakdown of the timeline for a typical successful cycle and how long it takes before the embryo becomes a morula and then a blast and then implants. It takes a lot longer than I thought! I didn't feel anything that I can for sure say was implantation until 8dp3dt (11DPO) and I know not everyone even feels it happening, so you've got plenty of time for symptoms to drive you crazy! :hugs: 

Never before have I wished more that I could install some kind of camera in my uterus to watch what's going on.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Aww Wish. I didn't have any symptoms. I still don't. I didn't really have any with my first either. Hang in there. 

I remember when I was waiting for my Beta with my first round. I left the clinic saying to myself, there's no way. I just know I'm not pregnant. And I was. I felt the same way this time. Although I tested early, and I wish I didn't, that just made me more mad. LOL I was crazy the last two days before my Beta. 

Sending lots of sticky baby dust your way!!!!!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Hello everyone !! Loving all the good news. I have some too&#128522;. I did get my period of course right after stopping the pill. I had my baseline today and the Nurse says my linning is nice and thin no cyst or anything. They said I have 4 Follies on the L and 9 on the right. Their going to call me later and give me the go ahead for my Meds. So my Antral Follical count is good right? Not to many Right? 

Wish- You're still in this! Not everyone has symptoms! 



Welcome Pothole- I had a lot of breakthrough bleeding the Nurse said it was normal. Like these other ladies have said too.

TeeinAZ -Congrats on the numbers!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Kuawen said:


> I have the results from my beta today and it's positive!! :happydance: :bfp: My beta on Friday was 32 and today it's climbed to 110! So I will be continuing my shots and suppositories and go for two more betas on Tuesday and Thursday. Tomorrow I'll start POAS to enjoy the nice dark lines :haha:

I missed this !! congrats to you!!Kuawen So happy for you!!


----------



## brighteyez73

TeeinAZ said:


> Congrats Kuawen!
> 
> Had my Beta on Friday - 138! Second Beta on Sunday 342!!!!!

Yaaayyyy TeeinAZ :wohoo: :happydance: I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

I have my number in, can I get a drum roll.......1st Beta is 1,695 :wacko: crazy numbers right? But I feel blessed and happy that they are up!!!


----------



## Kuawen

Holy moly that's a nice number! Congrats again bright!


----------



## TeeinAZ

brighteyez - thank you. And CONGRATS on your numbers omg!!!!!!!!! WOOOOO


----------



## Mrs W 11

Great betas ladies!! Bright wowsers!! Maybe twins?!! X


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you girls for the reality check. 9dpo, what am I thinking? Wishful thinking. 
So happy for everyone. Bright - WOW on that beta!! Twinnies!! ;)


----------



## babydreams86

Hey ladies! Question for you. I just stopped my bc pills this morning. They told me to come in the day after I get my period or start spotting for my base line ultrasound. I technically just wiped tonight (930pm) & had some light spotting. Do you think I should go in tomorrow or should I be waiting until Wednesday morning?


----------



## brighteyez73

Mrs W 11 said:


> Great betas ladies!! Bright wowsers!! Maybe twins?!! X

MrsW - Do you really think it could be twins?


----------



## brighteyez73

Wish2BMom said:


> Thank you girls for the reality check. 9dpo, what am I thinking? Wishful thinking.
> So happy for everyone. Bright - WOW on that beta!! Twinnies!! ;)

Thank you Wish!!! I am so happy:happydance: Twins would be nice


----------



## Hazeleyez

It's hard keeping up on your cell phone srry if I missed some things:-(.

Bright- Congrats those numbers are really high! Sounds like double the fun!

Baby dreams- Sounds like your period is starting but idk if they would classify today as day one if it becomes full or tomorrow. I would definitely call the Clinic in the morning and get clarification! Good luck on your baseline. I had my today, well being cycling together yay! I had my first injections tonight I stalled my Husband for like 15 min. I wasn't ready for them, I kept telling myself 1 step closer to your baby! 

Question? How do you ladies work and give yourself these injections ? Do you just have a work friend give them to you? Lost? Idk if I feel like sharing with anyone. Any advice?


----------



## TeeinAZ

Hazeleyez said:


> It's hard keeping up on your cell phone srry if I missed some things:-(.
> 
> Bright- Congrats those numbers are really high! Sounds like double the fun!
> 
> Baby dreams- Sounds like your period is starting but idk if they would classify today as day one if it becomes full or tomorrow. I would definitely call the Clinic in the morning and get clarification! Good luck on your baseline. I had my today, well being cycling together yay! I had my first injections tonight I stalled my Husband for like 15 min. I wasn't ready for them, I kept telling myself 1 step closer to your baby!
> 
> Question? How do you ladies work and give yourself these injections ? Do you just have a work friend give them to you? Lost? Idk if I feel like sharing with anyone. Any advice?

Hi Hazel - all my injections are in the morning before work or at night. I administered all the stimming injections myself before work and at night my husband gives the Progesterone shot since it needs to be intermuscular.


----------



## Hazeleyez

TeeinAZ said:


> Hazeleyez said:
> 
> 
> It's hard keeping up on your cell phone srry if I missed some things:-(.
> 
> Bright- Congrats those numbers are really high! Sounds like double the fun!
> 
> Baby dreams- Sounds like your period is starting but idk if they would classify today as day one if it becomes full or tomorrow. I would definitely call the Clinic in the morning and get clarification! Good luck on your baseline. I had my today, well being cycling together yay! I had my first injections tonight I stalled my Husband for like 15 min. I wasn't ready for them, I kept telling myself 1 step closer to your baby!
> 
> Question? How do you ladies work and give yourself these injections ? Do you just have a work friend give them to you? Lost? Idk if I feel like sharing with anyone. Any advice?
> 
> Hi Hazel - all my injections are in the morning before work or at night. I administered all the stimming injections myself before work and at night my husband gives the Progesterone shot since it needs to be intermuscular.Click to expand...


TeeinAz- Wow! How did you get the courage! I'm so scared to, I thought I was going to be able to have my husband do them in the morning but I got the call lastnight to start, so I'll be getting injections at night and I work evenings ugh! I'm going to have to pray for strength:-(. Pray for me please


----------



## Disneyfan88

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have my number in, can I get a drum roll.......1st Beta is 1,695 :wacko: crazy numbers right? But I feel blessed and happy that they are up!!!

Wow! Great beta!! How many days post transfer was your beta done?



babydreams86 said:


> Hey ladies! Question for you. I just stopped my bc pills this morning. They told me to come in the day after I get my period or start spotting for my base line ultrasound. I technically just wiped tonight (930pm) & had some light spotting. Do you think I should go in tomorrow or should I be waiting until Wednesday morning?

It sounds like the very early start of your period. It doesn't hurt to call your doctors office this morning to see what they say. Good luck!



Hazeleyez said:


> Question? How do you ladies work and give yourself these injections ? Do you just have a work friend give them to you? Lost? Idk if I feel like sharing with anyone. Any advice?

My injections were always once a day when I was stimming. I did the shots in my belly myself. My doctors office showed me how to combine everything into a single shot, so it was always just one per night except for when I added the trigger - I think I still did that one separately. My husband was in charge of my PIO shots since I can't reach my backside, and I didn't want to do it in the leg. He will be doing them for me again (startung a week from Friday, I think). Are your shots subcutaneous (in the belly) or intramuscular?


----------



## brighteyez73

Disneyfan88 said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have my number in, can I get a drum roll.......1st Beta is 1,695 :wacko: crazy numbers right? But I feel blessed and happy that they are up!!!
> 
> Wow! Great beta!! How many days post transfer was your beta done?
> 
> 
> 
> babydreams86 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Question for you. I just stopped my bc pills this morning. They told me to come in the day after I get my period or start spotting for my base line ultrasound. I technically just wiped tonight (930pm) & had some light spotting. Do you think I should go in tomorrow or should I be waiting until Wednesday morning?Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like the very early start of your period. It doesn't hurt to call your doctors office this morning to see what they say. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Hazeleyez said:
> 
> 
> Question? How do you ladies work and give yourself these injections ? Do you just have a work friend give them to you? Lost? Idk if I feel like sharing with anyone. Any advice?Click to expand...
> 
> My injections were always once a day when I was stimming. I did the shots in my belly myself. My doctors office showed me how to combine everything into a single shot, so it was always just one per night except for when I added the trigger - I think I still did that one separately. My husband was in charge of my PIO shots since I can't reach my backside, and I didn't want to do it in the leg. He will be doing them for me again (startung a week from Friday, I think). Are your shots subcutaneous (in the belly) or intramuscular?Click to expand...

Thank you! My beta was done 13dp5dfet.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhh Bright - then maybe not twinnies, that's probably where you should be at that date? Who knows though!!!

hazel - I gave myself my shots in the belly and they were between 7-9am and pm. If I were you, I'd just give them to myself in the bathroom or something? I've had quite a few bathroom shot-givings over the past 2 cycles!! at concerts, after early morning flights in an airport....you do what you gotta do, right?? :haha:

baby - I asked that question a long time ago - when is considered Day 1 - and my office told me not to count any day that you don't have full flow before noon. So I'd count today as Day 1 if you got full flow this morning. Sorry, little late to the game on this one! :)


----------



## TeeinAZ

Hazel - if you pinch a big enough chunk of skin on your belly just to the side of your belly button, you can barely feel a thing. I promise. The only thing you may feel is a slight burn from the meds. I was scared to death the first time but, it's amazing what you can do when you have to. Good luck!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> Hazel - if you pinch a big enough chunk of skin on your belly just to the side of your belly button, you can barely feel a thing. I promise. The only thing you may feel is a slight burn from the meds. I was scared to death the first time but, it's amazing what you can do when you have to. Good luck!!!! :hugs:

I agree with this. Also, before I did my injections, I briefly applied ice to the injection spot, and I injected very slowly to minimize the burning sensation from the meds. The first time was the hardest to do mentally, but once I finally worked up the courage to push the needle through my skin, I found that it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## Hazeleyez

Disneyfan88 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Hazel - if you pinch a big enough chunk of skin on your belly just to the side of your belly button, you can barely feel a thing. I promise. The only thing you may feel is a slight burn from the meds. I was scared to death the first time but, it's amazing what you can do when you have to. Good luck!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I agree with this. Also, before I did my injections, I briefly applied ice to the injection spot, and I injected very slowly to minimize the burning sensation from the meds. The first time was the hardest to do mentally, but once I finally worked up the courage to push the needle through my skin, I found that it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Best of luck! :hugs:Click to expand...

TeeinAz- Great advice! I'm learning now through this journey I'm Wat more capable and stronger than I think. 

Disney- I'm doing Sub-Q now and my follistim is a pin so I don't think you can combine them :-(. I'll have to try the ice thing especially at work when I don't have him. The Follistim isn't to bad but the Menopur burns the 2nd time it burned more then the 1st. I know you guys probably think I'm being a baby but It's not fun :-(. (It is afterwards knowing I got through it). I know the lord never gives us what we can't handle, he sure does have high expectations lol. 

Wish- I know I'm going to have to sneak in the bathroom on lunch and close my eyes and poke

Does anyone get headaches? Does it mean I need to drink more water? I went to the grocery store and got a lot of protein goodies,avacado,and Zero I think it's called it's filled with electrolytes


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hazeleyez said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Hazel - if you pinch a big enough chunk of skin on your belly just to the side of your belly button, you can barely feel a thing. I promise. The only thing you may feel is a slight burn from the meds. I was scared to death the first time but, it's amazing what you can do when you have to. Good luck!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I agree with this. Also, before I did my injections, I briefly applied ice to the injection spot, and I injected very slowly to minimize the burning sensation from the meds. The first time was the hardest to do mentally, but once I finally worked up the courage to push the needle through my skin, I found that it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Best of luck! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> TeeinAz- Great advice! I'm learning now through this journey I'm Wat more capable and stronger than I think.
> 
> Disney- I'm doing Sub-Q now and my follistim is a pin so I don't think you can combine them :-(. I'll have to try the ice thing especially at work when I don't have him. The Follistim isn't to bad but the Menopur burns the 2nd time it burned more then the 1st. I know you guys probably think I'm being a baby but It's not fun :-(. (It is afterwards knowing I got through it). I know the lord never gives us what we can't handle, he sure does have high expectations lol.
> 
> Wish- I know I'm going to have to sneak in the bathroom on lunch and close my eyes and poke
> 
> Does anyone get headaches? Does it mean I need to drink more water? I went to the grocery store and got a lot of protein goodies,avacado,and Zero I think it's called it's filled with electrolytesClick to expand...

My Gonal F was in a pen. My doctors office showed me how to inject the meds from the pen into one of the vials that was then emptied into a single syringe for my injections (I'm thinking the Menopur, but it's been over 2 years since I did stimming). When it was time to add the Ganirelix, I combine that into the same syringe, too. Pushing the plunger on the syringe super slowly helps with the burning as does ice. :hugs:

I got headaches when I didn't drink enough water. The electrolytes will help -- especially after your egg retrieval.


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok ladies today's numbers are 3,263


----------



## babydreams86

Hazeleyez that's awesome! I ended up going for my baseline this morning & got the go ahead to start tonight. Just gave myself my first shot! It was sooooo nerve-wracking, but wasn't that terrible. Glad we'll be cycle buddies!


----------



## Hazeleyez

babydreams86 said:


> Hazeleyez that's awesome! I ended up going for my baseline this morning & got the go ahead to start tonight. Just gave myself my first shot! It was sooooo nerve-wracking, but wasn't that terrible. Glad we'll be cycle buddies!

Baby dreams- This is my 3rd day stimming but you"ll be happy to know I mustered up the strength and did it myself !! I'm so happy right now big accomplishment! Congrats on you being so brave the 1st time! Glad were cyling together! Baby Dust


----------



## Mrs W 11

Well done hazel, it does get easier as you get more used to it! 

Baby - great news on your scan and how exciting you have officially gotten started!!! 

Hello to everyone else's!! 

I am officially pupo now with 2 embryos as of yesterday!! 2 of our 5 had stopped developing, 2 were perfect for transferring and we are waiting to hear today on the third and whether it was ok to be frozen or not. 

Xx


----------



## Hazeleyez

Mrs W 11 said:


> Well done hazel, it does get easier as you get more used to it!
> 
> Baby - great news on your scan and how exciting you have officially gotten started!!!
> 
> Hello to everyone else's!!
> 
> I am officially pupo now with 2 embryos as of yesterday!! 2 of our 5 had stopped developing, 2 were perfect for transferring and we are waiting to hear today on the third and whether it was ok to be frozen or not.
> 
> Xx

:happydance:

Mrs.W- Thank you! And Congrats on being PUPO. Good luck on the frozen Embabie !


----------



## Disneyfan88

Mrs W 11 said:


> Well done hazel, it does get easier as you get more used to it!
> 
> Baby - great news on your scan and how exciting you have officially gotten started!!!
> 
> Hello to everyone else's!!
> 
> I am officially pupo now with 2 embryos as of yesterday!! 2 of our 5 had stopped developing, 2 were perfect for transferring and we are waiting to hear today on the third and whether it was ok to be frozen or not.
> 
> Xx

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

mrsW - congrats on being PUPO!!! GOOD LUCK!!

to the ladies who stuck themselves - well done!! ;)

bright - holy moly another great beta!!! how are you feeling? any cramping, boobs sore, anything? 

My beta is on Monday, I'm 10dp2dt now and no real symptoms to speak of. My left boob is a little sore, I get a little niggle on the left side at night where they inserted the embie, but that's really it. I'm going to call my office to see if I can test on my own on Saturday - that will be 14dpo, I'd think that's early enough and the reason they prob pushed me out to Monday (b/c of the weekend?). She'll prob say no but it's worth asking!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## brighteyez73

Mrs.W - Congrats on being PASP (Pregnant And Staying Pregnant)!!! :happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Wish2BMom said:


> mrsW - congrats on being PUPO!!! GOOD LUCK!!
> 
> to the ladies who stuck themselves - well done!! ;)
> 
> bright - holy moly another great beta!!! how are you feeling? any cramping, boobs sore, anything?
> 
> My beta is on Monday, I'm 10dp2dt now and no real symptoms to speak of. My left boob is a little sore, I get a little niggle on the left side at night where they inserted the embie, but that's really it. I'm going to call my office to see if I can test on my own on Saturday - that will be 14dpo, I'd think that's early enough and the reason they prob pushed me out to Monday (b/c of the weekend?). She'll prob say no but it's worth asking!
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Yes Wish - and I was so excited once she read that number. I have super sore boobs and nipples, fatigue, headaches, very little cramping, thirsty, swelling in hands and many bathroom breaks. But I am loving all of these symptoms.


----------



## babydreams86

Yay Congrats Mrs. W!!:dance::dance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I can test on Saturday!! FX'ed!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - Fingers crossed for you!!

Brighteyez - Enjoy those wonderful pregnancy symptoms! :thumbup:


I went for my lining check today. It's currently measuring 9mm with my transfer set fo 2 weeks from now. My lining check would have been a week from now, but we will be out of town next week. I still need my estradiol results back, but my doctor seems pleased with everything she's seen up to this point. :happydance: I have my new medicine calendar and am ready to roll. Now I just have to hope that I can stay healthy at Disneyland. Pray for me - I have a finger sucker on my hands and will be doomed if she picks up any bugs! :dohh:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, disney! have fun in Disney!! vitamins!!!


----------



## Asterimou

Congrats on being PUPO Mrs W :)

Good luck for testing tmrw Wish....fingers crossed for you

Disney, I hope you can stay healthy at Disney :)

AFM - I had my scan today after 4 days of stimms. I have 4 follicles on the right and 3 on the left. The left ones are much smaller than the right. Everything else seemed okay so I think that is 'normal'? I get bloods back tonight so they will tell me if I need to change my dose. I'm finding the injections fine, only getting headaches and a fast heart so far.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, all - I think I'll test tomorrow but I'm not sure. i do have a bday party tomorrow at a new bar/restaurant. If it's a BFN, I'd love to have a drink or two to help with the celebration and sadness, simultaneously. But I feel like i'm messing with the universe giving me a test date of my bday! haha I'm mental, I know.


----------



## C&J

Bright - sounds like you have some good symptoms there. 

Mrs W - Congrats on being pupo, got everything crossed for you.

Wish - Good luck for testing.

Disney sounds like we will be having transfer similar times.

Afm had my scan today and my lining was 11.2, transfer is now booked for 15th. I finish suprecur on the 7th and start cyclogest on 9th.


----------



## Hazeleyez

Disney -Have fun on the trip!

Wish-Praying for your BFP!

So I had my 4 day Scan toady. I have 5 on my right and 3 on my L. Now at baseline I had 12 all together&#128563;. My Nurse said its to early to say because this happens so I have another scan Monday. They have me on 75 of Menopur and Follistim which will remain the same. They were worried about overstimulation with my AMH so they put me on a low dose. Should I be concerned?!?


----------



## Hazeleyez

Anyone???


----------



## Kuawen

Day 4 scan is still pretty early, you still have time for more follicles to begin growing :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Asterimou said:


> Congrats on being PUPO Mrs W :)
> 
> Good luck for testing tmrw Wish....fingers crossed for you
> 
> Disney, I hope you can stay healthy at Disney :)
> 
> AFM - I had my scan today after 4 days of stimms. I have 4 follicles on the right and 3 on the left. The left ones are much smaller than the right. Everything else seemed okay so I think that is 'normal'? I get bloods back tonight so they will tell me if I need to change my dose. I'm finding the injections fine, only getting headaches and a fast heart so far.

Thanks! Your scan results sound normal for day 4. They will continue to check your hormone levels at each appointment and will adjust your medication dosage accordingly. Mine always started out uneven, and they the smaller ones eventually caught up. 



Wish2BMom said:


> thanks, all - I think I'll test tomorrow but I'm not sure. i do have a bday party tomorrow at a new bar/restaurant. If it's a BFN, I'd love to have a drink or two to help with the celebration and sadness, simultaneously. But I feel like i'm messing with the universe giving me a test date of my bday! haha I'm mental, I know.

Happy birthday, wish! I hope you get a fabulous birthday present -- good luck with the test! :hugs:



C&J said:


> Bright - sounds like you have some good symptoms there.
> 
> Mrs W - Congrats on being pupo, got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Wish - Good luck for testing.
> 
> Disney sounds like we will be having transfer similar times.
> 
> Afm had my scan today and my lining was 11.2, transfer is now booked for 15th. I finish suprecur on the 7th and start cyclogest on 9th.

Yes, it sounds like we will be transferring within a few days of each other. We're getting closer! :happydance::thumbup:



Hazeleyez said:


> Disney -Have fun on the trip!
> 
> Wish-Praying for your BFP!
> 
> So I had my 4 day Scan toady. I have 5 on my right and 3 on my L. Now at baseline I had 12 all together&#128563;. My Nurse said its to early to say because this happens so I have another scan Monday. They have me on 75 of Menopur and Follistim which will remain the same. They were worried about overstimulation with my AMH so they put me on a low dose. Should I be concerned?!?

Thanks, Hazel! It's possible that you have a couple of others that are still hiding in there. I'm assuming that they took blood to test your estrogen levels. They will adjust your meds according to the results. Good luck on Monday! :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks Disney. Every stage throws up more concerns. I know I just have to go with the flow.

Happy birthday Wish :)

Fixed for the 15th C&J

Hazel - it sounds like we had very similar day 4 scans. I'm also having another scan on Monday so let's keep each other posted. My hormone levels came back fine so I'm staying on 200 units of Gonal-F for now.


----------



## brighteyez73

Disneyfan88 said:


> Wish - Fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Brighteyez - Enjoy those wonderful pregnancy symptoms! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I went for my lining check today. It's currently measuring 9mm with my transfer set fo 2 weeks from now. My lining check would have been a week from now, but we will be out of town next week. I still need my estradiol results back, but my doctor seems pleased with everything she's seen up to this point. :happydance: I have my new medicine calendar and am ready to roll. Now I just have to hope that I can stay healthy at Disneyland. Pray for me - I have a finger sucker on my hands and will be doomed if she picks up any bugs! :dohh:

Oh I am Disney!!! I am excited for you, you will be PASP before you know it.:hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

C&J said:


> Bright - sounds like you have some good symptoms there.
> 
> Mrs W - Congrats on being pupo, got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Wish - Good luck for testing.
> 
> Disney sounds like we will be having transfer similar times.
> 
> Afm had my scan today and my lining was 11.2, transfer is now booked for 15th. I finish suprecur on the 7th and start cyclogest on 9th.

C&J Thank you! Wow that lining is looking great!!! :happydance: you will be feeling the same symptoms or similar really soon.:hugs:


----------



## stellagirl

Just stopping by to send lots of baby dust to all you ladies! :) Is anyone scheduled for first beta around 12/11? This is our first FET after a Fresh BFN earlier this year. :( Hoping for a miracle baby! xox


----------



## Hazeleyez

Wish- Happy Birthday:dust::cake: Wishing the best b-day present ever!

Disney- Yes they did test my hormone levels and will be keeping me on the same regimen. I'll find out Monday if more pop up! fingers crossed, prayers up.

Asterimou- They told me it's to soon to tell, just hope they didn't under-stimm me ! If they did I hope there's still time to fix it if need be. Our numbers are almost the same wow! I'll definelty keep you guys posted and will share my results Monday. Grow eggies grow! 

Stellagirl- Welcome and thank you ! Not to familiar with all the jargon but I wish you the best and your miracle baby!

CJ-Good luck on your transfer!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, hazel! actual bday is monday. I did test early today and it's a BFN. I still have my beta scheduled for Monday but I'm positive it'll still be a negative. It's ok. I got in some retail therapy today and I have my party tonight. DH's and my spirits are ok - glad we have this distraction.

Good luck to the rest of the ladies!!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Wish2BMom said:


> thanks, hazel! actual bday is monday. I did test early today and it's a BFN. I still have my beta scheduled for Monday but I'm positive it'll still be a negative. It's ok. I got in some retail therapy today and I have my party tonight. DH's and my spirits are ok - glad we have this distraction.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the ladies!!

I'm sorry to hear that but maybe you'll have some good news Monday! Enjoy your party!!


----------



## Kuawen

So sorry for the BFN hpt Wish :hugs: I hope you have a happy birthday


----------



## Calalily

I'm having a 3 day frozen embryo transfer next thurs. nurse at clinic told me to start progesterone yest which I did. She said then I would be on my 6th day of progesterone for transfer. I didn't question it just started as told but looking over my file this morning I saw originally it had down for me to start progesterone support from ties when the embryos are being thawed which woild mean embryos were going back in on the third day. I think the nurse has got mixed up and thought I was a 5 day transfer which they normally do and now I'm worried my progesterone levels will be all wrong for this transfer. &#128546;


----------



## brighteyez73

:hugs:I am so sorry Haze about the BFN! I hope your birthday is great!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Calalily said:


> I'm having a 3 day frozen embryo transfer next thurs. nurse at clinic told me to start progesterone yest which I did. She said then I would be on my 6th day of progesterone for transfer. I didn't question it just started as told but looking over my file this morning I saw originally it had down for me to start progesterone support from ties when the embryos are being thawed which woild mean embryos were going back in on the third day. I think the nurse has got mixed up and thought I was a 5 day transfer which they normally do and now I'm worried my progesterone levels will be all wrong for this transfer. &#128546;

Hi Calalily. It doesn't hurt to call your clinic, but I'm thinking you may be ok. I'm doing a FET on December 17 and will be transferring an embryo that will be the equivalent of 6 days on the day of the transfer. I will start my PIO shots next Friday, which is 6 days before my transfer. When I did a fresh transfer for my first IVF cycle, they had me start my progesterone on a certain day without yet knowing what day I would be doing my transfer (day 3 or day 5), so this scenario may not be much different with regards to when your progesterone should be started for your cycle. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## hellodarling

Just out of curiosity, what is out of pocket cost for IVF? My insurance doesn't cover it... But if I land a full time job I'll probably have insurance that will


----------



## Asterimou

Wish - I really hope the Beta says something different to your test.

AFM - my scan showed follies developing at different rates and they might cancel the cycle :nope They are putting me on Menopur for two days to see if that gets the small ones going. I had 10 in total but 2 are much bigger than the rest. I'm really hoping for some good news on Wednesday as I don't want to have to cancel the cycle. Has anyone else had cancelled cycles? How long after do they start you again?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear that Astermou, I had a cycle where I didn't respond very well, only 2 follies grew, the others didn't, and it was converted to iui. They said there was no need to wait, as soon as af arrived I was able to go straight back and start again (I didn't, but just because I wanted a break).

How is everyone else doing? 

I am 5dp 5dt today. Feeling so nervous about the outcome of the cycle. x


----------



## Wish2BMom

same here as Mrs W, aster - I was downgraded to an IUI in my 2nd cycle b/c the minimum follies needed for IVF was 3. I only had one strong one and one that could have caught up. And same about starting up again right away. 
downgrading is a little disheartening but you know you still have a chance AND it's less invasive!

good luck, mrsW!!


----------



## Hope16

@wish ....fingers crossed for that positive beta !!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw hope, thank you. I would be S-H-O-C-K-E-D. I think I'd seriously ask if they messed up my bloods with someone else's!


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks ladies. I can't do IUI because I have blocked tubes. I guess if it's cancelled then they will have a better idea of what drugs to give me for the next round. If I can start straight away then I suppose it isn't too long to wait until my next cycle. Everything is just taking so long, such a lesson in patience.....obviously not there yet!


----------



## Mrs W 11

The whole process is just waiting Aster....god must have wanted to teach me patience!! I am not very good at it! Hope you can start again asap.

Good luck wish x


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks Mrs W. Hope you're not driving yourself mad in the tww! Hope that embie is nice and sticky :)


----------



## Hazeleyez

Well I had my Scan today. 8 on the right 7 on the left=15:happydance: I guess I was a bit slow taking off. I'm waiting on the call for further instructions I wonder if they will increase me or keep me on the same dose. I'm hoping for 20 eggs altogether but I'm not picky I'll take whatever God gives me! Super excited right now! 

Asterimou- I'm srry about your scan but let's hope the Menopur wips the eggies into marching mode:thumbup:

Wish- Praying for your Beta results still!


----------



## babydreams86

Hey ladies! I just got my day 7 test results back as well. Right now they say I have multiple small follies, but only 2 measurable (1 on each side). They're keeping me on 112.5 gonal-f for now & want to redo blood work & ultrasound tomorrow morning. They're also having me start ganerellix since my estradiol level is 320. 

I don't have a previous cycle to compare this to, but it sounds like you ladies are in similar situations so hopefully it's the norm.


----------



## Wish2BMom

got the call, negative, as expected.

going to take a few weeks off. RE recommends going with our little frozen Ace in the Hole but I can do another fresh cycle if I want to. We'll see - going to get through the holidays and then figure it out. Or at least figure it out but not do anything until after the holidays.

I may end up taking a bit of a breather from BnB too - good luck to all of you!! May we all be holding our LOs in the new year. :)


----------



## babydreams86

Wish2BMom said:


> got the call, negative, as expected.
> 
> going to take a few weeks off. RE recommends going with our little frozen Ace in the Hole but I can do another fresh cycle if I want to. We'll see - going to get through the holidays and then figure it out. Or at least figure it out but not do anything until after the holidays.
> 
> I may end up taking a bit of a breather from BnB too - good luck to all of you!! May we all be holding our LOs in the new year. :)

awe I'm sorry. Hope you enjoy the holidays & can't wait to hear your success story after the holidays. It'll happen :) :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry Wish :hugs: Be kind to yourself and take some time out. Its a good time of year as there are so many distractions and you can eat, drink and be merry. Then in the new year you can make a start on a plan! x

Baby - It sounds like they are monitoring you closely which is great. Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## Hazeleyez

Wish- I was so hoping that wouldn't be the case:nope: . But with your next cycle I wish you nothing but success sending prayers your way:hugs:

Baby dreams- I was reading that your estradiol level correlates with the amount of eggs you have so that looks like a good number yay for starting your Ganirelix :thumbup: We are halfway there!


----------



## Asterimou

Hope you're okay Wish. It's good you have the fresh and frostie options. This journey is all about dusting yourself off but it can be so hard at times. Have a lovely Xmas break and I'm sure you'll be successful next year xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Scan was today and we have twins!!!
 



Attached Files:







20151207_135454-1 (1)_opt (1).jpg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 55


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow bright!!!!!!! Congratulations hun!! Thrilled for you!! What symptoms did you have during tww? X


----------



## babydreams86

Congrats bright!! That's so awesome! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## brighteyez73

Mrs W. - Thank you!! I had a few symptoms - headache, cramping, implantation bleeding, nausea, increase appetite, frequent bathroom runs, and swelling.

Baby Dreams - Thank you!!!


----------



## babydreams86

So I just heard back about my ultrasound & blood work this morning. My Estradiol level went from 320 to 581 in 1 day(Seems crazy how fast it jumps). They were pretty vague about my follicle sizes. Said each ovary had many +1 measurable. She said because my AMH is higher the doctor's being cautious & keeping me on the slow & steady plan with daily ultrasound/blood work checkups. I hope the rest of the follicles pick up their pace growing!


----------



## Asterimou

Lovely twins for you Bright &#127881;

Hazel - sounds like you are heading the right way

Baby - you are at the same stage as me, just monitoring to get those follies going.

AFM - scan today showed Menopur is having a better effect tha gonal-f on me. I now have 11 follies but one is very big so they are still unsure if the others will catch up. They are keeping me on Menopur and I will scan again on Friday. Fingers crossed those other follies grow!


----------



## Asterimou

This may give you all a laugh: when they put me on Menopur I had to get it in 75unit vials and needed to mix 3 vials to inject the 225. When they showed me how to mix it she had a 1ml water to dilute but when I got it from the chemist it came with a 1ml solution for each vial so I thought I needed to use all 3 of them. I ended up with the biggest injection ever and it took me ages to inject it all in. I thought it was odd and told the clinic today. Turns out I only need to dilute it once so my injection was 3x too big! luckily over diluting it doesn't impact its effectiveness....phew! What an idiot :dohh:


----------



## Wish2BMom

:oneofeach: or
:twingirls: or
:twinboys: ??
we shall see!!!

congratulations, bright!!!! I knew it!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you Wish&#8230; I can't wait to find out the vendors.


----------



## Hazeleyez

So I went for my scan today. I feel like a yo-yo! I have 11 foliclies and 6 measuarable Largest one being 15 . Ok so my RE wants to keep me slow and steady and not up my meds!! I think it should be Agressive and ready! I just don't want my cycle cancelled they say I'm responding (am I really ?). Rant over! I go in tomorrow for another scan.

Baby- Glad your E2 is rising !!

Asterimou - We have the exact same number of follies  . Grow follies grow !

Bright-Congrats on the twins!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hazel - trust the system! you are responding, for sure (my office won't go with the procedure unless there are at least 3 follicles maturing)! slow and steady will make them not mature too quickly, which I think could impact quality. Stay patient, hun!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Wish- Thank you! It's like I just felt you grab me by shoulders and say calm down lol. :dohh: . It's just a lot for a newbie. I stress easily especially when I'm not in control it's very scary. All you ladies that have done this before I salute you! Now I'm going to drink some more water and eat my brazil nuts. I'll update you guys tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Asterimou

Update: scan today showed around 15 follies with 6 good for collection so I'm booked in for egg collection on Monday. I'm so relieved as I thought this round would be cancelled. I'm hoping a few more follies join the gang by Monday. She said my lining and hormone levels were really good :). I now have to do my trigger shot on Saturday at 8.30pm, which is right in the middle of a show I'm going to at the theatre. So I will be doing the shot in the theatre toilets - so glam &#128137;


----------



## Mrs W 11

Astermou that's brilliant news!! So excited for you, and quite funny that you need to trigger at the theatre!! Sending you heaps of good luck. Also made me chuckle injecting 3 vials of the mixer, it's so complicated isn't it, glad it doesn't affect anything though. X

Hazel - wish is right, definitely trust your clinic and Dr. If you weren't responding and they didn't think you had a good chance they would cancel the cycle as they have success rates to consider as well. They want you to get pregnant Hun. It's exciting, you will be ready soon!! IVF is so overwhelming, especially the first time, you are doing really well!! 

Baby dreams sounds like all is going well for you too! When is next scan? 

Well it's otd for me today and we tested this morning. It was a bfp!! I can't believe it!! I know it's early days but I am finally pregnant!!! So so happy and over the moon today. X


----------



## rachy28

Hi ladies, its been a while since i updated you. My fet went really well. My one and only healthy embryo thawed perfectly with 100% cell survival and showed good expansion. Transfer couldn't have gone any better. Im currently 4dp5dt and itching to test but im doing well to hold out so far!
I have been checking on you all so i just want to say congrats to the bfpers and good luck to cyclers :thumbup: xx


----------



## Asterimou

Great news Mrs w &#55356;&#57225; You must be over the moon :)

Rachy- good luck for your test


----------



## Hazeleyez

Hey ladies it got busy at work yesterday and my clinic didn't call until late. Here's an update. My scan showed L- 7 measuring less than 10 , R- 9 with 6 measuring less than 10 any Mu Nurse said they probably won't catch up.So I have 3eggies measuarble . The Nurse is having me start Ganirelx tonight and I have a appt with my RE tomorrow. They mentioned converting me to IUI but we are using ICSI and the Nurse told the RE no. So my trust will be in God and I was right he should have been increased my meds at the beginning of my cycle to give us a better chance. Anyone faced with these odds before? Praying for my miracle baby!

Mrs.W- Congratulations Mommy!

Asterimou - Good for you! You're RE was right in increasing your meds fingers crossed for transfer!

Baby- How you doing?


----------



## brighteyez73

Mrs W 11 said:


> Astermou that's brilliant news!! So excited for you, and quite funny that you need to trigger at the theatre!! Sending you heaps of good luck. Also made me chuckle injecting 3 vials of the mixer, it's so complicated isn't it, glad it doesn't affect anything though. X
> 
> Hazel - wish is right, definitely trust your clinic and Dr. If you weren't responding and they didn't think you had a good chance they would cancel the cycle as they have success rates to consider as well. They want you to get pregnant Hun. It's exciting, you will be ready soon!! IVF is so overwhelming, especially the first time, you are doing really well!!
> 
> Baby dreams sounds like all is going well for you too! When is next scan?
> 
> Well it's otd for me today and we tested this morning. It was a bfp!! I can't believe it!! I know it's early days but I am finally pregnant!!! So so happy and over the moon today. X

Yaaayyyyy! I am so happy for you MrsW!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok ladies heres a surprise &#127873;. I have been bleeding since from yesterday due ti a Sub-chronic hemorrhage. Which prompted a visit to the office &#127970; and guess what they say?
 



Attached Files:







20151212_073606-1-1-1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mrs W 11

Omg bright..... Is that triplets?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asterimou

Wow Bright! How do you feel about triplets! Did you ever imagine that could happen?!!! 3 blessings :)


----------



## babydreams86

hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA for a bit. I got a call on Wednesday that they have to cancel this cycle. I guess the follies weren't growing fast enough. I had 1 really large one & they said there was no catching up. I have an appointment beg of January to talk about next steps.... butttt it might be some sort of blessing in disguise. My husband has had a melt down these last few weeks about how he's never wanted to really be a dad, but thought he could do it for me. Because it's taken so long he's apparently had time to really think & realizes that it's not what he wants... :(. Even got a few "i'll stick around to get you pregnant but then I'm out" comments.. I don't even know what to think or do. We've talked calmly today & I told him even though we're married I'm not forcing him to do anything, but giving up having children isn't in the cards for me. I've been transparent about what I want from the very beginning so by my appointment date I need an answer on whether he's in or if he's moving out. 

Sorry don't mean to drop all this on you girls. I really hope you're having MUCH better luck than I am. 

To give everyone a bit of hope, my friend called me last night & her friend from work has been going through IVF as well & got pregnant on her 1st round. So hopefully you girls will all be in the same boat!


----------



## babydreams86

omg Bright! I just saw your comment, triplets??!! That's so exciting!! Congrats!! :D


----------



## brighteyez73

Asterimou said:


> Wow Bright! How do you feel about triplets! Did you ever imagine that could happen?!!! 3 blessings :)

I am nervous and excited! I never would have thought triplets but feel blessed beyond measures!


----------



## brighteyez73

Mrs W 11 said:


> Omg bright..... Is that triplets?!!!!!!!!!

Yes &#128077; MrsW triplets can you believe it?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow!!!!! Congratulations!! That's amazing news! How do you feel? X


----------



## Unlucky41

Babydreams just read your story and I feel so sorry for you! Can't believe your husband put this bomb shell on you. Has he said this before? I hope it all works out. Definately praying for you!


----------



## babydreams86

Thanks! Yeah a few years ago he said he didn't think he wanted kids (before we were married) & I broke up with him saying that wasn't something I could give up. We went almost a year of not being together when he came back & said that he was just going through some sort of mid life crisis & didn't really mean it. 

It's crazy though because he's been the most supportive person in the world these last 2 years of trying & then he just woke up with a complete 180 attitude. Hopefully he's just freaking out again because it's been such a long process.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm so sorry to read your update baby dreams. I really feel for you having to deal with so much. 

Maybe your dh is just finding the fertility process really difficult and that's putting doubts in his mind. I was always open and honest about wanting kids when I met my dh though and I wouldn't have compromised on it so I understand how you must feel about that. 

We are all here if you want to talk. I hope he's on board for your next cycle to start soon xx


----------



## Asterimou

babydreams86 said:


> hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA for a bit. I got a call on Wednesday that they have to cancel this cycle. I guess the follies weren't growing fast enough. I had 1 really large one & they said there was no catching up. I have an appointment beg of January to talk about next steps.... butttt it might be some sort of blessing in disguise. My husband has had a melt down these last few weeks about how he's never wanted to really be a dad, but thought he could do it for me. Because it's taken so long he's apparently had time to really think & realizes that it's not what he wants... :(. Even got a few "i'll stick around to get you pregnant but then I'm out" comments.. I don't even know what to think or do. We've talked calmly today & I told him even though we're married I'm not forcing him to do anything, but giving up having children isn't in the cards for me. I've been transparent about what I want from the very beginning so by my appointment date I need an answer on whether he's in or if he's moving out.
> 
> Sorry don't mean to drop all this on you girls. I really hope you're having MUCH better luck than I am.
> 
> To give everyone a bit of hope, my friend called me last night & her friend from work has been going through IVF as well & got pregnant on her 1st round. So hopefully you girls will all be in the same boat!

Sorry you're having a rough time. I guess this cycle being cancelled will allow you both time to work through this. I wish I had some answers for you but it's down to you both and if you can find a way forward. Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## C&J

Wow congrats Bright, how many embryos did you have transferred?

So sorry to hear what you are going through babydreams, his timing is pretty awful! 

Afm transfer is booked for tuesday, all 3 of our remaining embryos are frozen together so will all be thawed. If 2 survive we will put 2 back. Really scared they won't survive.


----------



## brighteyez73

Mrs W 11 said:


> Wow!!!!! Congratulations!! That's amazing news! How do you feel? X

Mrs W 11 - I'm feeling ok physically!!! Mentally I am blown away and trying to adjust. How are you feeling momma?


----------



## brighteyez73

C&J said:


> Wow congrats Bright, how many embryos did you have transferred?
> 
> So sorry to hear what you are going through babydreams, his timing is pretty awful!
> 
> Afm transfer is booked for tuesday, all 3 of our remaining embryos are frozen together so will all be thawed. If 2 survive we will put 2 back. Really scared they won't survive.

C&J - Thank you very much!!! We only transferred 2.


----------



## Unlucky41

Bright eye that is amazing news!!!! Hope you have heaps of family near by to help!


----------



## brighteyez73

Unlucky41 said:


> Bright eye that is amazing news!!!! Hope you have heaps of family near by to help!

Thank you!!! I do have family near me tons of them and friends.


----------



## Asterimou

Good luck tmrw C&J xx

I just had egg collection. 7 eggs, let's hope they're good ones. Feet up today :)


----------



## klik

Hello, dear women! I posted on a couple of other threads, but I see that a couple of you (C&J, Asterimou) have timings that roughly coincide with mine, so here I am!

I am doing a natural cycle IVF, and had my one egg collected on Saturday--fingers crossed I get a nicely developing embryo, in which case embryo transfer will be tomorrow. I am melting with excitement and apprehension. Embryologist said if the embryo is not developing at all, they will give me a call today, so every time the phone rings I jump with anxiety. So far so good, though.

C&J--good luck on the thawing! Fingers crossed!!

Asterimou, I really really hope you get lots of nicely developing embryos!

Bright Eyez, my word, my word, triplets! Best of luck!

BabyDreams, there are so many raw emotions on this road to parenthood... I'm really sorry your DH is so frayed by the process. I know I have never met you, and probably never will, but I send you a big, warm hug anyway. I hope things take a turn for the better, for you...


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Klik, I'm on the sofa watching Netflix which will take my mind off it all for about 15 mins and then I start thinking about the embies. Please be growing big and strong! I'm sure you are thinking about your little embie also. I hope it all goes well. Keep us posted:)


----------



## klik

Well, Asterimou, the day is over and I at least did not get the dreaded call. Woohoo! Do you get fertilisation news tomorrow? Best of luck, whenever it is!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Astermou- congrats Hun, 7 eggs is great!! Hope you are resting and those eggs are busy fertilising!! 

Klik - welcome! So glad you didn't get a call, sounds like your embie is doing well, good luck for transfer tomorrow!!


----------



## klik

Thank you, Mrs W! Congratulations on your BFP! How exciting! Have you got a scan scheduled? Good luck!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks klik! I haven't yet but I will have an early scan in 2-3 weeks, I need to book one! 

Good luck today x


----------



## Asterimou

I got the call just now. We have 5 embryos and they plan to transfer on Saturday. I just hope they all do well over the next few days. I'm a bit constipated after EC but am eating lots of fibre so hopefully it will move through soon....sorry TMI! I have just inserted my first Cyclogest and it wasn't too bad.

Hope everyone else is doing okay. Let us know how you're getting on.


----------



## klik

Asterimou, congratulations! 5 embryos out of 7 eggs is a good result. Best of luck in their development! I'm sure it will be hard to think of anything else before Saturday...

Mrs W, you're very wise to just enjoy and digest the news, rather than jumping into booking the next thing.

AFM, excellent news: my one (!) embryo is at the highest grade for day 3, and embryo transfer will be today. Embryologist recommended assisted hatching and I said yes. I will be buzzing around uselessly for the next 3 hours until ET, and probably for a few days after that!


----------



## Asterimou

klik said:


> Asterimou, congratulations! 5 embryos out of 7 eggs is a good result. Best of luck in their development! I'm sure it will be hard to think of anything else before Saturday...
> 
> Mrs W, you're very wise to just enjoy and digest the news, rather than jumping into booking the next thing.
> 
> AFM, excellent news: my one (!) embryo is at the highest grade for day 3, and embryo transfer will be today. Embryologist recommended assisted hatching and I said yes. I will be buzzing around uselessly for the next 3 hours until ET, and probably for a few days after that!

How did transfer go? Now for the wait!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - I've been MIA for a bit while we were on vacation and am dealing with some home renovations. I see that we have lots of recent activity here with lots of ladies undergoing transfers recently. Good luck to all of you and :dust: for those BFPs!


Bright -Wow! Triplets! :baby::cloud9::baby::cloud9::baby:

As for me, I'm due to go for my transfer on Thursday. I should find out about the time sometime today. :happydance: I started my PIO shots again last Friday. DH is soooo out of practice. :dohh:


----------



## klik

Asterimou, the transfer went really well, thanks for asking! just a 6-cell embryo, but apparently high-grade... beautiful-looking, anyway--I got a little picture of it, even!

I have to say, though, I found the transfer quite uncomfortable--I had to have my bladder full, and it was FULL! So every time the scanner was pressing down on my belly I desperately wanted the loo. I was squeezing DP's hand so tight, poor him!

But the doc said the transfer went smoothly, and then I got a picture of the embryo inside the uterus. Amazing stuff! Now for the 2ww... 16 days, actually--I guess they want to make sure there are no false negatives...

How are you finding the wait til Saturday, Asterimou? Hard to focus on anything, isn't it?

And Disneyfan, hello! Good luck with your transfer on Thursday--I hope it goes smoothly. Do you know how many you're transferring yet?


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik said:


> Asterimou, the transfer went really well, thanks for asking! just a 6-cell embryo, but apparently high-grade... beautiful-looking, anyway--I got a little picture of it, even!
> 
> I have to say, though, I found the transfer quite uncomfortable--I had to have my bladder full, and it was FULL! So every time the scanner was pressing down on my belly I desperately wanted the loo. I was squeezing DP's hand so tight, poor him!
> 
> But the doc said the transfer went smoothly, and then I got a picture of the embryo inside the uterus. Amazing stuff! Now for the 2ww... 16 days, actually--I guess they want to make sure there are no false negatives...
> 
> How are you finding the wait til Saturday, Asterimou? Hard to focus on anything, isn't it?
> 
> And Disneyfan, hello! Good luck with your transfer on Thursday--I hope it goes smoothly. Do you know how many you're transferring yet?

Thanks, klik! I'm glad that you had a nice smooth transfer! We are planning to transfer one embryo. We did genetic testing on our embryos from my IVF cycles in 2013 (tested 4 fresh and 2 frozen embryos), so since the one we are transferring should theoretically be chromosomally normal, we are doing just the one and hoping that he implants. We're going to be transferring a day 6 embryo which our doctor says is the next best grade that we have (we're transferring based on grade rather than gender). He's from my first cycle and has already been thawed once before, so I'm praying really hard that he can survive another thaw. I've been doing acupuncture leading up to this transfer and am hoping for the best. My official test day is supposed to be Christmas, but I'm sure I'll cave and test sooner. 

Best of luck to you. I hope your embryo gets nice and cozy I there! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Thanks, Disneyfan! Fingers crossed your little embryo can thaw again without a hitch. And well done on knowing ahead of time that it seems free of chromosome problems... Hopefully it will stick! And it's amazing you can know the gender so early... mind-boggling!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Congrats on being "PUPO" klik. My first IVF was a SET (single embryo transfer) as well. He was also a perfect grade and we referred to him as our super baby. He was born in May of 2014! I'm sending lost of baby dust your way. 

We also just had our second IVF round and had another SET FET and I am currently a little over 6 weeks. So, I am proof that SET's are successful! 

Disneyfan - good luck with your transfer tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## klik

Thanks, TeeinAZ! And thank you so much for sharing your stories. They are heartening! I hope the pregnancy is going well!

I'm extra-anxious because I'm 41 and have high FSH and low ovarian reserve... But of course, one little embryo is all we need, as long as it sticks!

Disneyfan--thinking of you. Wishing you luck.


----------



## Asterimou

Disney: I hope your transfer went well today

Klik: glad your little embie is in and I hope it's nice a sticky :)

I got a call today saying that all 5 embies are doing well and there are some good quality ones in there for transfer on Saturday. Just can't wait to see how they all do and hoping we have a high grade fro transfer. 

Teen: did you have sex between collection and transfer? I know that I can't have it after transfer but what about now? Sorry if I'm being a bit too personal!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks ladies! The transfer went great. We transfered our next highest grade embryo today - a boy (our only one). My doctor said he looked perfect and was already fully hatched. I think he's technically a day 6 embryo since he was originally frozen on day 5 and was previously thawed to do PGS when we were testing our fresh embryos from IVF cycle #2. I'm on bed rest for the next 2 days. Perfect timing as we just finished some home renovations and the downstairs is all dusty and needs to be cleaned. Poor DH. :haha:

klik - I hope you're doing well! My doctor said that implantation typically happens about 2 days later whether or not the embryo was hatching already. 

Asterimou - Fantastic news about your embryos! Looking forward to your transfer next!

How are all of the pregnant mommas doing?


----------



## Disneyfan88

I asked my doctor about the grade of the embryo, and she said he looks like a 6AA (he was 6AA when he was frozen the first time, and we were told he was 6AB after he was biopsied and frozen a second time, so I guess he improved a little. :thumbup:). 


His first picture. :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## klik

Thanks for the wishes, Disneyfan and Asterimou! I am doing well, thank you! Can't help but look for symptoms even though there's nothing to look for as yet (every little twitch and I think, "Is that implantation?") :fool:

Disneyfan, sounds like your little guy is nice and resilient! And that picture--so many cells! So glad your transfer went well... Best of luck!!

Asterimou, so happy your embryos seem to be doing well! Good luck for tomorrow... Incidentally (not that you asked me!), I did ask my doc about sex after retrieval, and he said "as long as you're not bleeding and you feel physically comfortable enough" it's perfectly fine...


----------



## Hope16

I got approved for my first IVF cycle for January!! I can't wait to join this group!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Disney - Noah was a 6AA or as my office calls it an AAA. That's a super baby right there!!!! I'm so happy for you! 

Hope - congrats!!! 

AFM - had my OB appt yesterday. I will be having another c-section. I was a little bummed out about this, but given the risks I'll do whatever I need to do to be sure my little one is born safe. 

With that being said, looks like the c-section date could be scheduled around about July 28th. HAHAH that's my birthday! I'm sort of stoked about that. We'll see if that date actually happens as the pregnancy progresses. I have my last RE appt on Monday! YAY! I am so hoping to get of PIO!


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik said:


> Thanks for the wishes, Disneyfan and Asterimou! I am doing well, thank you! Can't help but look for symptoms even though there's nothing to look for as yet (every little twitch and I think, "Is that implantation?") :fool:
> 
> Disneyfan, sounds like your little guy is nice and resilient! And that picture--so many cells! So glad your transfer went well... Best of luck!!
> 
> Asterimou, so happy your embryos seem to be doing well! Good luck for tomorrow... Incidentally (not that you asked me!), I did ask my doc about sex after retrieval, and he said "as long as you're not bleeding and you feel physically comfortable enough" it's perfectly fine...

That was totally me last time! :haha: Hang in there! :hugs:



Hope16 said:


> I got approved for my first IVF cycle for January!! I can't wait to join this group!

Congrats on getting approved! Welcome! 



TeeinAZ said:


> Disney - Noah was a 6AA or as my office calls it an AAA. That's a super baby right there!!!! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Hope - congrats!!!
> 
> AFM - had my OB appt yesterday. I will be having another c-section. I was a little bummed out about this, but given the risks I'll do whatever I need to do to be sure my little one is born safe.
> 
> With that being said, looks like the c-section date could be scheduled around about July 28th. HAHAH that's my birthday! I'm sort of stoked about that. We'll see if that date actually happens as the pregnancy progresses. I have my last RE appt on Monday! YAY! I am so hoping to get of PIO!

Thanks! I'm resting up today hoping that he implants and gets nice and cozy! :thumbup: Assuming all goes well, I will need another csection as well. I had a crazy episode of postpartum hemorrhaging 12 days after my daughter was born, and my doctor thinks a csection would help avoid 2 of the potential causes for the bleeding (BIG baby and LONG labor). I can't wait to stop PIO, and I've only been on it for a week so far. :haha:


----------



## TeeinAZ

OMG I've been on it for 5 weeks already. My butt is so done. LOL


----------



## klik

Hi, Hope! Welcome! Are you waiting for the next cycle to start your scans?

TeeinAZ: Aw, bummer about the C-section, but you're absolutely right: it's the final result that matters! I hope you get a lovely birthday present! :cake::baby:

Disneyfan: good luck on the implantation! :dust: -- I'm sorry your last post-partum experience was so difficult...

Re. progesterone: I don't have to take the injections, as yet (blood test tomorrow to determine whether I need them). I'm on the inserts, though (for both places--how do you put this politely?!) and I am sick of those, already. Oh, the indignities we bear for these hoped-for children! :winkwink:


----------



## brighteyez73

OMG ladies I am with you. This week 7 for me and I feel like my bottom is soo numb and sore. I want to scream!!! I can't wait for this part to be over.


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> OMG I've been on it for 5 weeks already. My butt is so done. LOL

I started on Crinone last time and switched to PIO after my positive beta came back and my progesterone levels showed that they were way low. So last time, I was spared about 2-3 extra weeks of the shots. Hang in there!



klik said:


> Hi, Hope! Welcome! Are you waiting for the next cycle to start your scans?
> 
> TeeinAZ: Aw, bummer about the C-section, but you're absolutely right: it's the final result that matters! I hope you get a lovely birthday present! :cake::baby:
> 
> Disneyfan: good luck on the implantation! :dust: -- I'm sorry your last post-partum experience was so difficult...
> 
> Re. progesterone: I don't have to take the injections, as yet (blood test tomorrow to determine whether I need them). I'm on the inserts, though (for both places--how do you put this politely?!) and I am sick of those, already. Oh, the indignities we bear for these hoped-for children! :winkwink:

Thanks! Good luck with the progesterone levels. I'm of the mind that there are pros and cons to both methods. But yes, we will all do whatever it takes to find success! :thumbup:



brighteyez73 said:


> OMG ladies I am with you. This week 7 for me and I feel like my bottom is soo numb and sore. I want to scream!!! I can't wait for this part to be over.

Almost there! :hugs: How long does your doctor have you continuing your meds? My doctor does 10 weeks as her standard.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Bright - YES! My butt is numb! I thought that was only me! HAHAH I keep telling my husband that it itches but I can't itch it because it's numb!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Last Saturday, DH missed the upper outer quadrant with my shot (#2 of this cycle, so he was a bit out of practice). I was limping for days! :dohh:


----------



## brighteyez73

Disneyfan88 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> OMG I've been on it for 5 weeks already. My butt is so done. LOL
> 
> I started on Crinone last time and switched to PIO after my positive beta came back and my progesterone levels showed that they were way low. So last time, I was spared about 2-3 extra weeks of the shots. Hang in there!
> 
> 
> 
> klik said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Hope! Welcome! Are you waiting for the next cycle to start your scans?
> 
> TeeinAZ: Aw, bummer about the C-section, but you're absolutely right: it's the final result that matters! I hope you get a lovely birthday present! :cake::baby:
> 
> Disneyfan: good luck on the implantation! :dust: -- I'm sorry your last post-partum experience was so difficult...
> 
> Re. progesterone: I don't have to take the injections, as yet (blood test tomorrow to determine whether I need them). I'm on the inserts, though (for both places--how do you put this politely?!) and I am sick of those, already. Oh, the indignities we bear for these hoped-for children! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Good luck with the progesterone levels. I'm of the mind that there are pros and cons to both methods. But yes, we will all do whatever it takes to find success! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies I am with you. This week 7 for me and I feel like my bottom is soo numb and sore. I want to scream!!! I can't wait for this part to be over.Click to expand...
> 
> Almost there! :hugs: How long does your doctor have you continuing your meds? My doctor does 10 weeks as her standard.Click to expand...

Strangely enough he hasn't said as of yet :shrug:. I hope soon.


----------



## brighteyez73

TeeinAZ said:


> Bright - YES! My butt is numb! I thought that was only me! HAHAH I keep telling my husband that it itches but I can't itch it because it's numb!!!

Right, I tell hubby the samething....LOL :haha:


----------



## TeeinAZ

OUCH! I am running out of space. So the shots are going into places where I have knots already. Son of a......... LOL


----------



## brighteyez73

TeeinAZ said:


> OUCH! I am running out of space. So the shots are going into places where I have knots already. Son of a......... LOL

:haha::rofl: Yes TeeinAZ!!! Hubby be like where do you want me to stick you and I just give him a look like really? At this point it doesn't matter it's all lumpy bumpy and tender back there so it really doesn't matter...LOL


----------



## TeeinAZ

Exactly! I don't even numb it anywhere. I just clean it and hand him the needle. LOL


----------



## brighteyez73

TeeinAZ said:


> Exactly! I don't even numb it anywhere. I just clean it and hand him the needle. LOL

I am definitely there with ya!!!:haha:


----------



## Disneyfan88

You ladies crack me up! :haha:


----------



## Kuawen

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been absent in this thread but everything is crazy with the holidays :wacko: I'm very happy to share that I had my first ultrasound today, and we saw one healthy baby in my womb with a heart rate of 134. This is the longest I've ever been pregnant and DH and I began crying when we heard the heart beat. I still can't believe this actually worked and we may be getting our rainbow baby finally. 

I'm keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers through this process!


----------



## klik

Kuawen, hi, and congratulations! I joined up after you were gone, but a heartbeat is such excellent news! :happydance: 

Other ladies: Re. PIO: I am really hoping I don't need it... DP is terrified of needles and I'd almost certainly have to end up doing it all myself! :wacko:


----------



## Asterimou

I'm PASP (Pregnant and Staying Pregnant). There was one little embie that made it to day 5. It was transferred without incident (although like Klik my bladder was very full!) Needing to urinate took my mind off everything else. So now I have to wait 10 days to test. It feels amazing to of got this far. There is a little embie inside me....please stick&#10084;&#65039;

Kuawen- congrats on how far you have come, great news

Klik - thanks for the advice ;) I hope we can try and keep each other sane over the next week or so. When are you testing? 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Asterimou

Hope - it's great you can start in Jan. Just ask away if you have any questions. I actually didn't have side effects from the injections and they are not hard to do. I found the scans more stressful where they count your follicles and you just want a good number. At one point they thought they would cancel my cycle. But I'm here now with one special embie in me :) good luck


----------



## Hope16

thanks aster!! I don't even know where to begin but I'm sure as questions pop up I will most definitely reaching out to you girls for advice and support!

Wishing you lots of sticky dust! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Kuawen said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I've been absent in this thread but everything is crazy with the holidays :wacko: I'm very happy to share that I had my first ultrasound today, and we saw one healthy baby in my womb with a heart rate of 134. This is the longest I've ever been pregnant and DH and I began crying when we heard the heart beat. I still can't believe this actually worked and we may be getting our rainbow baby finally.
> 
> I'm keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers through this process!

Amazing! I'm soooo, so happy for you! :happydance:



klik said:


> Kuawen, hi, and congratulations! I joined up after you were gone, but a heartbeat is such excellent news! :happydance:
> 
> Other ladies: Re. PIO: I am really hoping I don't need it... DP is terrified of needles and I'd almost certainly have to end up doing it all myself! :wacko:

Lots of ladies get enough of what they need from the vaginal progesterone methods. During my last cycle, one of the ladies on our thread was pregnant with twins and was able to stay on Crinone the entire time she needed to be on progesterone. I wasn't so lucky, but I think most are. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

If you do have to go to PIO, it's not really _that_ bad. I'm of the mindset that with all we are putting our bodies to, administering the PIO shot is one of the duties that should belong to DH!



Asterimou said:


> I'm PASP (Pregnant and Staying Pregnant). There was one little embie that made it to day 5. It was transferred without incident (although like Klik my bladder was very full!) Needing to urinate took my mind off everything else. So now I have to wait 10 days to test. It feels amazing to of got this far. There is a little embie inside me....please stick&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Kuawen- congrats on how far you have come, great news
> 
> Klik - thanks for the advice ;) I hope we can try and keep each other sane over the next week or so. When are you testing?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well xx

Congrats!! Kick your feet up and have DH wait on you so that your little embie can snuggle in and implant! :thumbup: My doctor schedules tests 8 days after 5-6 day transfers. I cheated and tested at home after 6 days last and got my first ever BFP that resulted in my daughter. Since my official test day is Christmas, I'm sure I'm going to cave and test early. I'm praying so hard for our little Christmas miracle!


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks Disney, I didn't realise I could test so soon. 6dpt will be Xmas day! I'm cooking dinner and having family round so I might wait until Boxing Day. I'm sure I will cave, Since the transfer I have thought of nothing else!


----------



## Disneyfan88

I wish I could say that the obsession lessens, but it'll always be there in the back of your mind. I'm keeping busy with Christmas movies, and I started crocheting a blanket for my daughter yesterday. I didn't want to jinx myself by doing boy colors, so I chose to do a lilac blanket for my daughter. My first ever attempt after self-teaching myself from YouTube videos, but it doesn't look half bad so far. :thumbup:


----------



## klik

Asterimou, I'm very sorry that after all your hard work only one embryo made it to day 5... but at least you do know this one is strong and special indeed! Best, best of luck, and I hope it implants happily!

Disneyfan, thank you for the info! I got my blood test results and apparently between the Crinone and the Cyclogest (vaginal and rectal, respectively) I do not need the PIO... I hope it does stay this way, as I was starting to panic a little as to how I'd manage the injections on my own... I'm so glad your DH can help you with yours! It must take a little bit of the edge off... Also, have fun with the crochet! Sounds really really sweet!!

Both: As for testing, I'm supposed to wait 16 (!!) days, so mine would be the 31st. (So Asterimou, yes, it's no sex for a REALLY long time.) I will actually try to hold out that long before testing! I will let you know, though, and I look forward to hearing your results. Fingers really, really crossed that all of our single embies stick!! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I don't think I could wait 16 days to test. I'm only 3 days in and I'm already :wacko:!!!


----------



## klik

Teehee! I'm trying to be as zen about it as possible. Also, I think I'm afraid to test early and get a BFN--I'll feel discouraged even though there is still hope!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Perhaps it's a good thing I lost the Internet cheapie tests I bough off of Amazon during our recent home remodeling project. I would have totally caved me tested this morning. :dohh: I have one 3-pack box of first response tests and am not ready to start using the reliable brands just yet. 

My door daughter has a cold. I'm juggling the desire to make her feel better with the desire to not catch it and give this little embryo a fighting chance. I've been wearing a face mask and am hoping that will help. 

No work today, so I will be checking on my various Christmas gifts to see what needs to be wrapped and what I have for everyone. I know that I've misplaced at least one gift that I need to locate. :dohh:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Morning everyone! 

Kuawen - you and I are due the same date! 

I just had my last RE appt and got to see the heartbeat of our little one. He/she is measuring at 7 weeks and 1 day and the heartbeat was at 125! 

I am on PIO and estrogen until Jan 26th, yuk! But, whatever I got to do to keep this baby I will suffer through more shots! LOL
 



Attached Files:







7 weeks 1 day.jpg
File size: 63 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Asterimou

Teen: great news on heartbeat:) I can only imagine what that is like. Hopefully I won't have to just imagine for much longer.

I'm driving myself crazy, feeling/not feeling things and worrying about both. They said I should do a home test no earlier than the 28th so I'm going to try and wait it out, although Xmas morning I will be 6dp5dt. Does anyone know if you do it earlier can you get a false positive? 

Disney: what is your official test date?


----------



## TeeinAZ

I tested 6dp and got a positive. I don't know if sooner would show up.


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Kuawen - you and I are due the same date!
> 
> I just had my last RE appt and got to see the heartbeat of our little one. He/she is measuring at 7 weeks and 1 day and the heartbeat was at 125!
> 
> I am on PIO and estrogen until Jan 26th, yuk! But, whatever I got to do to keep this baby I will suffer through more shots! LOL

Great news on the heartbeat! :happydance:



Asterimou said:


> Teen: great news on heartbeat:) I can only imagine what that is like. Hopefully I won't have to just imagine for much longer.
> 
> I'm driving myself crazy, feeling/not feeling things and worrying about both. They said I should do a home test no earlier than the 28th so I'm going to try and wait it out, although Xmas morning I will be 6dp5dt. Does anyone know if you do it earlier can you get a false positive?
> 
> Disney: what is your official test date?

I tested in the evening at 6dp5dt after my FET in 2013 and got a very obvious positive on multiple tests. I had to do a double take as I'd never seen a BFP before then. I suspect I would have seen a second line that morning or the day before had I tested before then. Others have experienced longer wait times before they got a positive result. This time around, our FET was with a day 6 embryo. I'm not sure if that means he'd potentially implant earlier. With my daughter, the embryo was starting to hatch at the time of transfer. This time around, he was full hatched when the transfer took place. 

My official test day for my beta would normally be Friday (Christmas). My doctor suggested I go Thursday since it's unlikely that I will find a lab outside of a hospital to do my lab work and get the results back to us on Christmas. I did my beta at 7dp5dt with my daughter (a day early) because I had already gotten the positive urine test the night before, and my doctor told me to go ahead and get the blood test early.


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: you have a whole system for testing! Impressive!! :winkwink: I'm sorry your daughter has a cold... That must be really tough, having a little one already and trying to protect your embryo and your body as much as possible (also, being preoccupied with the potential pregnancy--I only have a dog and I already feel guilty! :wacko:)

TeeinAZ: Wooow! Congratulations on the heartbeat! That is so, so exciting! :happydance:

Asterimou: I know how that feels, trying to interpret every "symptom"/lack thereof! :wacko: Especially pointless for those of us on progesterone, which causes most/all of the initial symptoms anyway!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Ugh - my throat is starting to feel scratchy. I hope I'm not coming down with something. :nope: I don't think it would be great for the embryo if my body is simultaneously trying to fight off a potential illness. :dohh:


----------



## Hope16

that's actually a good sign. Your body's immune system weakens a bit so your body can allow the embryo to implant. A lot of women complain about coming down with a cold before they get their bfp. So fingers crossed!


----------



## TeeinAZ

True - I felt like I had the flu with both pregnancies! I still have a stuffy nose and a bit of a sore throat with this one.


----------



## klik

Now I'm worried that I DON'T have cold symptoms! :dohh:

Me: 8dp8dt. Halfway there!


----------



## NZIVF33

Hello. I hope you are well. I'm starting to become a crazy mess waiting to find out if our First FET worked... I'm currently 7dp5dt... I'm really trying not to test too early... I thought this Christmas time would be a breeze because there is so much going on.....


----------



## amanda1235

NZIVF33 said:


> Hello. I hope you are well. I'm starting to become a crazy mess waiting to find out if our First FET worked... I'm currently 7dp5dt... I'm really trying not to test too early... I thought this Christmas time would be a breeze because there is so much going on.....

Sadly I don't think it's ever a breeze. Hang in there!


----------



## Asterimou

NZIVF33 said:


> Hello. I hope you are well. I'm starting to become a crazy mess waiting to find out if our First FET worked... I'm currently 7dp5dt... I'm really trying not to test too early... I thought this Christmas time would be a breeze because there is so much going on.....

I'm 4dp 5dt and I had a real melt down yesterday. Full on sobbing :cry: lucky for my husband who got me through. I just felt like I had no symptoms and so nothing was happening. I never realised I'd get so low in the tww. I've had many tww when ttc naturally but this is another level. I also thought Xmas would keep me busy but I have thought of nothing but this whole process and what I will do if it doesn't work. On top of that I feel bad for being sad as everyone says you're supposed to be positive in the tww. Have done a bit better today but this is hard! Respect to all you ladies xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies! :hugs:



klik said:


> Now I'm worried that I DON'T have cold symptoms! :dohh:
> 
> Me: 8dp8dt. Halfway there!

You're doing great! Hang in there! :hugs:



NZIVF33 said:


> Hello. I hope you are well. I'm starting to become a crazy mess waiting to find out if our First FET worked... I'm currently 7dp5dt... I'm really trying not to test too early... I thought this Christmas time would be a breeze because there is so much going on.....

I'm 6dp6dt today. When is your test date? I've got a ton of Christmas-related things to do (and presents to wrap!!), but I still find myself obsessing over every little thing. :dohh:




Asterimou said:


> NZIVF33 said:
> 
> 
> Hello. I hope you are well. I'm starting to become a crazy mess waiting to find out if our First FET worked... I'm currently 7dp5dt... I'm really trying not to test too early... I thought this Christmas time would be a breeze because there is so much going on.....
> 
> I'm 4dp 5dt and I had a real melt down yesterday. Full on sobbing :cry: lucky for my husband who got me through. I just felt like I had no symptoms and so nothing was happening. I never realised I'd get so low in the tww. I've had many tww when ttc naturally but this is another level. I also thought Xmas would keep me busy but I have thought of nothing but this whole process and what I will do if it doesn't work. On top of that I feel bad for being sad as everyone says you're supposed to be positive in the tww. Have done a bit better today but this is hard! Respect to all you ladies xxClick to expand...

Don't get discouraged! :hugs: 3dp5dt and 4dp5dt are both still pretty early for symptoms, so you're definitely not out yet! :hugs::hugs: Are you ready for Christmas? Did you wrap all of your gifts, or do you perhaps like to bake or watch Christmas movies? Hang in there!!


----------



## klik

NZIVF, Asterimou: hang in there... This is a difficult period. How could it not be? Amanda is absolutely right: it is never a breeze... If you weren't anxious and worried and frustrated, it would be very strange indeed... After all the work you've put in, physical and emotional, you still have no guarantees. That is hard!

So please don't be hard on yourselves for the worry, the frustration, for feeling discouraged. It is part of the process. Please be kind to that part of yourselves, too. It's worse, I believe, to suppress your feelings. They have got to go somewhere, and it's better to cry them out, to take some of their power out, than to leave them inside you.

And, importantly: there is still hope, and I think part of you knows that too. :hugs: to all parts of you, discouraged and hopeful included...

Disneyfan: thanks! You hang in there too. 6 more days to go--you can do it! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Oh man, I know exactly how you ladies feel! Usually for the first part of my cycle, the stims, I'm positive because I feel like I'm in control and doing something proactive. After transfer I feel great for the first few days, because at that point it's too early for symptoms and bfp. It's the second week of the tww that I become a horrible sobbing negative depressed mess. I think the buildup of hormones by that point add to it, also then you start feeling like it's either worked or it hasn't, and you start thinking the worst. I wish I had some tips to deal with it, but I'm still trying to figure it out myself. Trying to distract yourself is pointless, as we all know that regardless how hard we try, it's the only thing on our minds 100% of the time. Just try to take care of yourself, and do things that you enjoy and make you feel good. Also, don't be afraid to just cry and talk it out. Hugs to you ladies!!!! Just think how worth it and happy you will be when you finally have your angel in your arms. We will have so many stories to eventually tell our little ones. They will never have to wonder if we really wanted or planned for them! They will be the most wanted and loved babies in the world &#128522;


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks for all the encouragement, all your words really help. I've been a bit better today, got into wrapping presents and did the Xmas day food shop, now chilling with a dandelion tea. This is the most healthy I've ever been in December so there is an upside. I do think progesterone is messing with me a bit and I also don't have the big glass of red wine I'd normally turn to when this stressed. I've decided to test on the 27th, which will be 8dp5dt. That is 4 days away, and one of those is Xmas, so it won't be long xx

Amanda: are you starting another round?


----------



## amanda1235

We've decided to use donor sperm, and since the government cut the funding for IVF, we decided to try IUI with the donor before going back to IVF, since IUI is still covered. Clinic is closed for Xmas though, so have to skip this cycle


----------



## Pothole

Hello all, I'm 3dp5dt and trying not to symptom spot the bad stuff. I got a zit on my chin and my back hurts. That could easily be pms, but according to Dr. Google, the shots of progesterone in my arse every day could be the source of both, as well. I have no reason to believe it didn't work, but my brain won't stop with the negatives. I am trying to hard to keep a positive mental attitude, but right now I'm struggling. I am usually on the over 35 boards, and we have just been hit with loads of bad news lately.


----------



## klik

So many of us just trying to survive until test day! At least we can all lose it together... :flower:


----------



## Pothole

Did any of you start getting sick after the antibiotics? I was on Keflex as part of my protocol for almost a month. I finished the day after my transfer, and now I feel like every thing is catching up with me. My sinuses are clogging, my throat is itchy, and I've started coughing a bit. I'm sure the ******* weather here isn't helping, but I am so paranoid about what I can take. And obviously, it would hit when everyone is closed for Christmas.


----------



## Disneyfan88

amanda1235 said:


> We've decided to use donor sperm, and since the government cut the funding for IVF, we decided to try IUI with the donor before going back to IVF, since IUI is still covered. Clinic is closed for Xmas though, so have to skip this cycle

Sending you warm hugs and positive vibes that the next cycle will work out for you. :hugs:



Pothole said:


> Hello all, I'm 3dp5dt and trying not to symptom spot the bad stuff. I got a zit on my chin and my back hurts. That could easily be pms, but according to Dr. Google, the shots of progesterone in my arse every day could be the source of both, as well. I have no reason to believe it didn't work, but my brain won't stop with the negatives. I am trying to hard to keep a positive mental attitude, but right now I'm struggling. I am usually on the over 35 boards, and we have just been hit with loads of bad news lately.

I'm right there with you. I try to stay away from Google as much as possible because I've learned long ago that nothing good comes out of looking stuff up online. :wacko: Hang in there! :hugs:



klik said:


> So many of us just trying to survive until test day! At least we can all lose it together... :flower:

My doctor suggested I get my beta tomorrow since the original test day that she said I would be due for is Christmas. I'm scared of the results and whether or not it's too early to get clear unambiguous results. I got my BFP with my daughter at 6dp5dt last time around on home pregnancy tests but nothing so far with this one. :dohh: I'm starting to go a little crazy here. LOL



Pothole said:


> Did any of you start getting sick after the antibiotics? I was on Keflex as part of my protocol for almost a month. I finished the day after my transfer, and now I feel like every thing is catching up with me. My sinuses are clogging, my throat is itchy, and I've started coughing a bit. I'm sure the ******* weather here isn't helping, but I am so paranoid about what I can take. And obviously, it would hit when everyone is closed for Christmas.

I have that dry, irritated throat thing. It's not quite a full on sore throat, but it doesn't feel right, either. It started about 48 hours ago for me.


----------



## Asterimou

Well ladies, I'm finally starting to feel Christmassy and relaxing a bit. Of all the forums I've trawled it seems everyone is so different with symptoms, even one pregnancy to another. So I cannot possibly tell if my embie has stuck or not. I hope it has and I'm being really healthy but there is not much else I can do. So I'm going to enjoy smoked salmon, eggs and a very small glass of bubbly with my husband on Xmas morning and then we're cooking dinner for my family.

I have been a bit snappy with my husband so I'm just gonna be as nice as I can tmrw and make Xmas nice.

Amanda: good luck next year, hopefully it's your year :)
Disney: good luck tmrw if you test! 
Pothole: I was like that on 3dp and 4dp, dealing with it better now
Klik: hope your embie is snuggling in

Happy Xmas to you all xx l


----------



## TeeinAZ

Hang in there ladies. I was the same way. I even told my RE nurse that I didn't feel anything and I wish I did. She said, oh you wait. It'll kick in. And sure enough it did. At 6 weeks I was really feeling it. 

I wish you all the best. Merry Christmas, and Happy Holidays!!!! Good luck to all the upcoming testers!! I'll be back on here next week!!!


----------



## klik

Pothole: People on this thread were just saying that a cold may well be a good sign, so... hopefully you will be lucky!

Disneyfan: Good luck on your beta today!! I have my fingers very firmly crossed for you. I'm very sorry your sticks have been saying no, but I really hope your blood test will say yes... I do hear your fear that it's too early, though... Good luck, and hang in there... :hugs:

Asterimou: it's very nice that you've found a calm spot. I hope you have an excellent, peaceful Christmas.

Me: feeling pretty anxious, really. Trying to channel that into getting things done, with limited success... I bought a second good-quality pregnancy test today. I've decided to wait until OTD (31st) and then do two tests. My clinic weirdly does not do a blood test unless a home pregnancy test has been positive, so when I finally test I need to be SURE! Also, I'm about to book a mini-break for me, DP, and the dog, for four days in the first week of the year. That way, we can either celebrate... or commiserate.


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, what a great idea! After our first cycle failed, my husband and I rented a cottage for the weekend that had a hot tub. We spent our whole weekend eating sushi, drinking wine and sitting outside in the hot tub, and it was perfect. Exactly what we needed to relax and recharge for cycle 2. 
Asterimou: so important to find that calm peaceful spot and take care of yourself. 
disneyfan: good luck today and keep us posted! How many days past are you? 

Everyone else, hope you are doing well, and have a very merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, everyone. My transfer was last Thrusday. I went for the blood draw this morning and am now just waiting for the call. :wacko:

I'm done working in 1.5 hours. I will be spending the rest of the day baking cookies, wrapping presents, and watching holiday movies with my family (or watching Mickey's Once Upon a Christmas -- DD's favorite -- for the millionth time!). :xmas9:


----------



## Disneyfan88

My suspicions were confirmed. My test came back negative. :cry: The plan for the rest of the day remains the same as we look forward to celebrating Christmas with family. I am to continue with my meds until my second beta on Saturday when we will double check the negative results (so 2 more nights of PIO! :dohh:). 

I will find out on Saturday when I talk to my doctor how soon we can try for the next transfer. We have 2 more embryos (girls :kiss:) to try with and then I think we're out of the game. 

Good luck to you wonderful ladies who are still in the TWW. Stay positive!!! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Dear Disneyfan, I am so, so sorry to hear that... I know you had some suspicions already... But then, your little blastocyst seemed to be so resilient... Well, here's hoping for a different result on Saturday. I hope your Christmas is as good as it can be... :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Disneyfan88 said:


> My suspicions were confirmed. My test came back negative. :cry: The plan for the rest of the day remains the same as we look forward to celebrating Christmas with family. I am to continue with my meds until my second beta on Saturday when we will double check the negative results (so 2 more nights of PIO! :dohh:).
> 
> I will find out on Saturday when I talk to my doctor how soon we can try for the next transfer. We have 2 more embryos (girls :kiss:) to try with and then I think we're out of the game.
> 
> Good luck to you wonderful ladies who are still in the TWW. Stay positive!!! :hugs:

Sorry to hear that Disney :( I guess there is still a little hope as the beta was so early. I'm glad you have 2 more frosties. I'm sure one of those little girls will stick. I hope you are okay for Xmas, wishing you strength xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies. My beta came back at 2, so I've pretty much accepted that this cycle is over. I'm staying positive and am keeping my spirits up as best as I can. I hope you all have the best Christmas! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Thank you, Disneyfan. I really am sorry...

Hope you're all having a good Christmas... I've struggled a little bit (I've been spending it with DP's family, away from my own for the first time) but I seem to have survived one more day...


----------



## Asterimou

Hope everyone had a nice Xmas. My day went pretty well and I was actually in a really good mood. I did cave and test in the morning and got a bfn :( I was only 6dp so I'm still hanging to some hope. I still have no symptoms though and think if I'm honest with myself I know it hasn't worked. I will test again on the 28th and if negative I will follow Klik and Amanda's advice and go away somewhere nice for a few days. The tww has by far been the worst part of this process. At least I know what I'm in for if there is a next time.


----------



## amanda1235

6 days is still really early, don't completely lose hope yet! But i completely hear ya, the tww is absolutely the most brutal part of the whole process. Hang in there, and know that we're all here for you if in the end you don't get that BFP. However, don't give up hope yet!!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

We had a nice Christmas surrounded by family. My immediate family (parents and siblings) are aware of our recent disappointments and have been very supportive. The rest of my extended family knows nothing about anything, which is how I prefer it. I'm a little sad that Christmas is officially over. I LOVE Christmas!

I talked to my doctor today, and we are able to plan for the next transfer right away. I think we will be looking to transfer towards the end of January. My thyroid levels were checked along with my first beta, and I guess it was not as under control with my medication as originally thought. It was 2.8 before we started prepping for this last FET cycle and went down to 1.73 after I started my medication. My doctor wanted it under 2.5 with it being optimally under 2. On Thursday, it was 4.28. Still within normal range (though close to the high end) for non-TTCers, but way too high for me. She does not think the thyroid issue is the cause for our negative outcome but has upped the dosage on what I'm currently taking. I am officially off of my other medications starting today and am now waiting for my period to come (she said 3-5 days from now). I expect that it is going to be an annoyingly heavy one after all of these meds that I took to make my lining plump for the transfer. :dohh: I'm trying to stay positive for the next cycle. We have 2 attempts left. Between our recent cycle and our recent home renovations, we're really starting to feel it in the wallet. It's so not all about the money, but these things are so gosh darn expensive when you have to pay out of pocket. 


Asterimou - Hang in there. You're not out yet! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Asterimou: I think 6dp is too early to have symptoms, anyway, and I think too early for a test to be conclusive... I've gone through a couple of days of being sure it didn't work, and then of being quite hopeful that it has, and this is all without any definitive symptoms (apart from PMS ones, which I'd expect with all this progesterone anyway!) I'm sorry the 2ww has been so tough... I'm feeling it too... :hugs:

Amanda: You are always so sweet and supportive! :hugs:

Disneyfan: when I took progesterone supplements for my IUI, my period after the progesterone withdrawal was not only heavy, but I also had very painful cramps. I hope this is not the case for you, but, whatever your experience is, I hope you are as comfortable and supported as possible... As for your thyroid levels, your doctor may have said this to you already, but in my understanding they are important for the foetus's brain development, especially, and not so crucial for these early stages... I hope you cope with this disappointment, and this multiple loss (of an embryo, of time, of money, of hope for this particular cycle) as well as possible... And I really, really hope your next attempt, a little girl-embryo, will turn out to be more resilient. :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks for all your support everyone. Unfortunately I got a BFN today :( at 9dp 5dt. The clinic isn't open until the 30th so I will discuss next steps then. I still have a NHS funded round left, and if I get Frosties next time then I'll have 2 NHS FETs also. I'm hoping they can fine tune my stimms next round so that I get more eggs. Does anyone have tips on improving egg quality?


----------



## klik

Hi, Asterimou. I'm so sorry you got another BFN today... you are still 5dt so of course that may yet change, and hopefully it will--but I understand you're discouraged and thinking of next steps...

I have limited knowledge of stimming, as I'm only doing natural cycles now, but there are a couple of questions for you and/or your clinic:

1. do you down-regulate before your IVF cycle? (with the birth control pill, say, or estrogen, or progesterone, or some mixture thereof). This calms the ovaries down, and it seems like in the next cycle, the follicles respond better both to the FSH that the body produces and to the stims.

2. have you been using the human growth hormone while stimming? (It would have been prescribed by your clinic.) That presumably helps...

3. must you take your embryos to blastocyst stage? My embryologist decided to do a day 3 transfer, rather than day 5, because he believed it didn't make sense to put the embryo through the extra stress in the lab, when the uterus is its home. He said taking embryos to blastocyst is important for the purpose of selection (which makes no sense with one, of course), but even with five embryos that may be something to think about... For the sake of completeness, he did say that if the embryo was not very high grade, it would make sense to try to take it to blastocyst, as the probability of success would be low anyway, but if it was high grade, he thought it best to give it a chance as early as was sensible.

I know there are different protocols for stimulation, and that it may take some rounds to fine-tune them to each woman's body... I'm sorry the NHS only provides you with two... hopefully they will have learned enough from your previous cycle that your next one will be more successful...

One more technical point: the fact that only one embryo survived to blastocyst does not mean your other eggs were bad quality--again, it might have been that lab conditions were too harsh... or it may be that the sperm introduced chromosomal abnormalities... egg quality is related mostly to age, and as I recall you are still pretty young.

Best of luck... And I really hope that BFN is just from testing too early!


----------



## amanda1235

Oh asterimou I'm so sorry!! Huge hugs to ya! How many eggs did you get last time? As klik said, sometimes it's just a matter of changing your protocol or meds. Sometimes it's just bad luck and the embryos had abnormalities. I know it doesn't make it easier to deal with, but try to stay positive and I'm sure one of the next rounds will work! Take care of yourself Hun!!


----------



## Pothole

Asterimou, did you take DHEA supplements? My RE had me taking 50 mg/am 25 mg/pm. I bought them at a vitamin shop.


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks everyone. I'm 36 and my blood work shows a good reserve so I guess the egg quality should be okay? I did a long protocol this time and did down reg with the pill. I used Gonal-F to stimm but it didn't work well so they swapped me onto Menopur for the last 4 days. Apparently my estradiol levels were high so I wasn't able to stim the day of my trigger. I got 7 eggs and 5 fertilised. 4 embryos were still there on day 3 and I had a couple of 5AA at that point. By transfer on day 5 only one was left and they didn't tell me the grade (so I assumed it was low). My lining was really good and the transfer went well so I think the issue was the little embie :( I will ask for all the details when I go in for the review and see what they suggest. 

Pothole: what is DHEA? 

I've just made New Years Eve plans and am going to drown my sorrows. I will dance in 2016 and hope it is the year I get my little star&#11088;&#65039;


----------



## Disneyfan88

Asterimou - Sending lots of hugs your way! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm praying that we both find success in the new year. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls
hope you don't mind an old name rejoining? 

aster - I'm so sorry about the BFN. I understand the planning for the next - it's what keeps me sane. You'll get your little star this new year, we just have to believe!
as far as quality - my RE just said to take prenatals but I think it's good if you can find some with DHEA in them.

disney - I think we'll be transferring around the same time in Jan! I think I just O'd yesterday or today (going to BD tonight for kicks - why not?) but that means that AF should come around 1/6 and transfer would be 20 days after that. Yippee! I'm doing my first FET with our only frozen guy. Glad to have another month off of stimming but if needed, we'll dive into that in Feb. 

:wave: pothole, amanda and klik! I need to go back a few pages to catch up.


----------



## Hope16

welcome back wish! You and I seem to cycle around the same time...AF should be showing up for me 1/6 as well. They are gonna start me on birth control for 2-3 weeks to help get my follicles regulated and then I will start my first IVF cycle. I'm anxious to get things going.


----------



## klik

Asterimou, 36 is a pretty good age--you should still have lots of good eggs in there! But yes, maybe talk to your clinic about doing an earlier transfer (perhaps of two embryos) if you again only get a handful next time... the others can either be frozen immediately or taken to blastocyst before freezing. But hopefully you'll get more, now that they know Gonal-F wasn't working for you. Either way, I wish you much, much luck in the new year, culminating in a gorgeous, healthy baby!

Disneyfan, Wish, Hope: best of luck to all of you, too! I hope the next cycle is the one for all of you!

I am being extremely "good" and waiting until OTD before testing. Feeling mostly pessimistic, really, but would welcome a nice surprise...


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, Hope! how exciting! I don't have to go on bcp this time. Actually, these FETs seem to be really nice - only taking Estrace and baby aspirin and then add in the Crinone before the transfer. No shots!!

klik - did I read that you had a day 8 transfer?? I think I misread that...


----------



## klik

Hi, Wish! Day 3 transfer--much more conventional :winkwink:

Best of luck on the upcoming FET!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> hi girls
> hope you don't mind an old name rejoining?
> 
> aster - I'm so sorry about the BFN. I understand the planning for the next - it's what keeps me sane. You'll get your little star this new year, we just have to believe!
> as far as quality - my RE just said to take prenatals but I think it's good if you can find some with DHEA in them.
> 
> disney - I think we'll be transferring around the same time in Jan! I think I just O'd yesterday or today (going to BD tonight for kicks - why not?) but that means that AF should come around 1/6 and transfer would be 20 days after that. Yippee! I'm doing my first FET with our only frozen guy. Glad to have another month off of stimming but if needed, we'll dive into that in Feb.
> 
> :wave: pothole, amanda and klik! I need to go back a few pages to catch up.

Welcome back, wish! I'm waiting for my sure-to-be-super-annoying period to begin so that I can get my next calendar drawn up. My doctor said I can most likely transfer again as soon as the 21st of January, but I'm eyeing a week later (January 28). This all assumes that my thyroid levels will be under control by then. She upped my medication dosage from 25mcg to 50mcg (Synthroid), so hopefully all looks good when they do my next blood draw at my lining check. Fingers crossed that these guys hold on for us! :hugs:



klik said:


> Asterimou, 36 is a pretty good age--you should still have lots of good eggs in there! But yes, maybe talk to your clinic about doing an earlier transfer (perhaps of two embryos) if you again only get a handful next time... the others can either be frozen immediately or taken to blastocyst before freezing. But hopefully you'll get more, now that they know Gonal-F wasn't working for you. Either way, I wish you much, much luck in the new year, culminating in a gorgeous, healthy baby!
> 
> Disneyfan, Wish, Hope: best of luck to all of you, too! I hope the next cycle is the one for all of you!
> 
> I am being extremely "good" and waiting until OTD before testing. Feeling mostly pessimistic, really, but would welcome a nice surprise...

Thanks, klik! I admire your ability to hang in there for this long. I'm really pulling for you! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ha! that makes way more sense, klik. My old eyes must have connected the other side of the 3. heehee! :jo:
Are you feeling anything different?? OTD is so soon!! 
sorry, i'm a bit of an enabler when it comes to symptom-spotting. Then i'm all cool in my own TWW. :haha:

disney - good luck to getting that thyroid under control quickly! yeah, I'd reeeeeeally like my little bugger to hang on this time. I think it's really cool that you already know the gender! We didn't do testing, so ours is still a surprise. Though I've been calling it our little Frozen Ace in the Hole and referring to it as 'him'. :cold: no pressure, little guy.


----------



## klik

Thanks, Disneyfan! I hope your period is not too heavy or painful...

Wish: I have PMS symptoms: occasional cramping, feeling bloated, but I'm on masses of progesterone so no wonder... I'm also finding myself rather easily out of breath, but I haven't exercised in about two months, with these crazy back-to-back cycles. So nothing I could even remotely consider evidence in either direction! I love it that you ask about symptoms and then are cool as a cucumber in your own 2ww! :haha:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> ha! that makes way more sense, klik. My old eyes must have connected the other side of the 3. heehee! :jo:
> Are you feeling anything different?? OTD is so soon!!
> sorry, i'm a bit of an enabler when it comes to symptom-spotting. Then i'm all cool in my own TWW. :haha:
> 
> disney - good luck to getting that thyroid under control quickly! yeah, I'd reeeeeeally like my little bugger to hang on this time. I think it's really cool that you already know the gender! We didn't do testing, so ours is still a surprise. Though I've been calling it our little Frozen Ace in the Hole and referring to it as 'him'. :cold: no pressure, little guy.

Thanks! Yeah, it's kinda cool to know the genders of the embryos ahead of time. We transferred 2 fresh "perfect" day 5 blasts during my first IVF cycle and were gutted when my beta came back at 1 on test day. We opted to do PGS and another cycle of IVF even though we had 2 frozen embryos remaining from our first cycle (and we thawed and tested those 2 with the fresh biopsy). My RE suggested the second cycle to preserve my fertility and increase the chances of more than 1 baby since my AMH and antral follical counts implied a low reserve (at the ripe old age of 28 :dohh:). She recommended PGS because she had said that oftentimes when you transfer perfect looking embryos (especially more than 1) and it doesn't work, it's likely a genetic issue with the embryos. It turns out that one of the 2 that we previously froze from cycle #1 was not genetically normal, and though he seemed resilient, the other one is the one we just tried to transfer and didn't implant. The second IVF cycle yielded one abnormal embryo and 3 girls of varying grades. I feel so incredibly grateful and lucky that we got one baby from those embryos. I'm hoping that my body can cooperate and help produce a little sister for her. :kiss:



klik said:


> Thanks, Disneyfan! I hope your period is not too heavy or painful...
> 
> Wish: I have PMS symptoms: occasional cramping, feeling bloated, but I'm on masses of progesterone so no wonder... I'm also finding myself rather easily out of breath, but I haven't exercised in about two months, with these crazy back-to-back cycles. So nothing I could even remotely consider evidence in either direction! I love it that you ask about symptoms and then are cool as a cucumber in your own 2ww! :haha:

Thanks! I'm trying seriously hard to not be a bad influence on you so I will sit on my hands and zip my lips and offer you :dust: When is your official test date? :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ridiculously interesting, disney! Your journey reminds me of a friend of mine from high school who just authored her first book - called True North - about frozen embryos and embryo donation, siblings from the same set of frozen embryos having to come together for genetic/familial things. I haven't bought it yet but it sounds so interesting. 

klik - ooooh, good stuff!! ;) thank you for sharing! I actually found that progesterone didn't do crap for me the 2 cycles we were negative, and the positive cycle felt like pms! except the cramping, now that I look back on it. I don't usually cramp before AF like I was. Good luck!


----------



## klik

Disneyfan--Thank you so much for the dust! :hugs: Testing on the 31st. 36 hours to go! :wacko: At least I'll know whether or not I can drink on New Year's Eve. It's really absurd you were diagnosed with low ovarian reserve at such a young age! So glad you have your daughter! And I hope you do indeed get her a little sister from your frosties! 

Wish, you are a baaaad influence! :winkwink: My progesterone-supported IUI (a BFN) was almost a year ago now, but from what I can remember it felt much like it does now. :shrug: I will know more on Thursday morning!


----------



## klik

Disneyfan--just noticed you're feeling sad. Makes sense. I'm really sorry... :hugs:


----------



## Hope16

@Disney... I read your post about being 28 and having low ovarian reserve which I'm sorry to hear about. I wanted to share a little about myself. I'm 33 years old. Unexplained infertility. Passed all the RE's tests with flying colors. I would have my doctor in a panic the beginning of every new cycle because my CD3 scan would show roughly 30 follicles between my two ovaries. I guess that's considered high ovarian reserve? Well every IUI cycle I was lucky to get 1 mature follicle with injectables. 1 out of 30! my point is, whether you have a high or low reserve you still just don't know how this process is gonna work out for you. I guess the old saying is true, "it's quality, not quantity that matters."


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: disney - we're in this together! let's get them :cold: :cold: and be bump buddies!

klik - :blush: I'm sorry!!

hope - that's just crazy. Unexplained, for sure. How frustrating. So good of you to continue to keep your chin up and spread some positivity at that!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Disneyfan, girl, I am so sorry!!!!


----------



## klik

Hope, that must have been so frustrating! I'm really sorry... Hopefully they'll get it right with IVF. There are all sorts of tricks to make the ovaries respond now--I hope they find the best combination for you asap...

Wish: teehee!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> ridiculously interesting, disney! Your journey reminds me of a friend of mine from high school who just authored her first book - called True North - about frozen embryos and embryo donation, siblings from the same set of frozen embryos having to come together for genetic/familial things. I haven't bought it yet but it sounds so interesting.

Thanks! That book sounds super interesting! :thumbup:



klik said:


> Disneyfan--Thank you so much for the dust! :hugs: Testing on the 31st. 36 hours to go! :wacko: At least I'll know whether or not I can drink on New Year's Eve. It's really absurd you were diagnosed with low ovarian reserve at such a young age! So glad you have your daughter! And I hope you do indeed get her a little sister from your frosties!

You're almost there!! :thumbup: And thanks!! 



klik said:


> Disneyfan--just noticed you're feeling sad. Makes sense. I'm really sorry... :hugs:

Thanks! You ladies are all the best and so supportive. :hugs:



Hope16 said:


> @Disney... I read your post about being 28 and having low ovarian reserve which I'm sorry to hear about. I wanted to share a little about myself. I'm 33 years old. Unexplained infertility. Passed all the RE's tests with flying colors. I would have my doctor in a panic the beginning of every new cycle because my CD3 scan would show roughly 30 follicles between my two ovaries. I guess that's considered high ovarian reserve? Well every IUI cycle I was lucky to get 1 mature follicle with injectables. 1 out of 30! my point is, whether you have a high or low reserve you still just don't know how this process is gonna work out for you. I guess the old saying is true, "it's quality, not quantity that matters."

Thanks, Hope! :hugs: I really hope that you find success soon. Doctors are great about getting the most out of those follicles. :hugs::hugs:



Wish2BMom said:


> :hugs: disney - we're in this together! let's get them :cold: :cold: and be bump buddies!

Yes!! We got this!! :friends: :thumbup: 



TeeinAZ said:


> Disneyfan, girl, I am so sorry!!!!

Thanks, Tee! :hugs: How are you feeling?


----------



## klik

and it's a BFN... Feh. It's so strange, we do so much and then nothing. Well, at least I will have excellent company for my next attempt!


----------



## nimbec

Klick I'm so sorry :( I've been reading this thread for a while and really hoped lots more of you ladies would have bfp's! Sending you all huge hugs. 

Hoping I maybe able to join some of you ladies in Jan - well I was hoping you would all be pregnant actually but it will be nice to have some company. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

CRAP klik - I'm sorry! :( have some champagne tonight - we'll all tackle the new year together.


----------



## Hope16

why does it have to be so difficult! I'm sorry klik :(


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik said:


> and it's a BFN... Feh. It's so strange, we do so much and then nothing. Well, at least I will have excellent company for my next attempt!

I'm so sorry, klik! I was really pulling for you. We'll get it next time. :hugs::hugs::hugs:



nimbec said:


> Klick I'm so sorry :( I've been reading this thread for a while and really hoped lots more of you ladies would have bfp's! Sending you all huge hugs.
> 
> Hoping I maybe able to join some of you ladies in Jan - well I was hoping you would all be pregnant actually but it will be nice to have some company.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Welcome! All of the ladies here are really nice and supportive. Will you be doing IVF or FET next month? Good luck!


----------



## klik

nimbec: thank you so much! Welcome! This is a truly excellent and supportive group of women... It is very, very sad that so many of us have gotten BFNs lately... but hopefully it is setting us up for a deluge of BFPs early next year... I really hope so. So you'll also be doing a natural cycle IVF (no stims?) Again, welcome! :flower:

wish, hope, disneyfan: you are wonderful and lovely and supportive, and I have really appreciated it all... Thank you! :hugs:

I should have my AF and baseline scan sometime next week, and hopefully be cleared for another cycle... unless there is a cyst, or FSH is too high, or some other impediment appears...

I wish all you lovely women a most wonderful 2016: in particular, one that brings each of you a wonderful, happy, healthy baby! :hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies &#128144; I will be doing a fresh short protocol (I have high AMH 62.5) cycle with stims I was forced into a year off stims - very long story and uncooperative body in the mean time but I'm back and determined this time. It will be my first IVF cycle even tho I have been on various medications for a long time. A brief history I have a 3.5cn cyst that refuses to change even under medication, pcos and take metformin to make me cycle but I'm not steriotypical of the condition my body just likes to be unpredictable lol! I don't generally ovulate without meds and then have serious spotting in LP from about 5dpo so all in all not a good start!! I've been reading for a long time and you ladies are so supportive and very informative :) 
I agree ladies bfn's are horrendous but have a good few glasses of champagne tonight and try and let your hair down a bit...pretty impossible to do in sure but worth a try! 

Happy new year to you all!


----------



## amanda1235

Oh Klik I'm so sorry!!! Big hugs to ya!!


----------



## klik

nimbec: so sorry you were forced off stims for a year! Gosh, bodies can be unpredictable indeed... Best of luck in this next attempt!

Amanda, thanks so much! :hugs:

I did in fact drink some champagne though I wasn't exactly in a celebratory mood. But it was nice to be in good company... A good start to the new year!


----------



## amanda1235

Here's to all of us having our little ones in our arms or bellies at least by this time next year. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Asterimou

Sorry Klik, hope you're okay. It is so gutting to see that 'not pregnant' line. AF started for me yesterday and I'll be looking to start again in February. I have a lot of travel with work this month so I'm going to enjoy that. 

Hope I see some of you ladies when I start my second cycle. Let's hope we get more BFPs next time xx


----------



## Asterimou

amanda1235 said:


> Here's to all of us having our little ones in our arms or bellies at least by this time next year.
> Happy New Year!

I'll cheers to that &#127870;


----------



## Disneyfan88

amanda1235 said:


> Here's to all of us having our little ones in our arms or bellies at least by this time next year.
> Happy New Year!

Happy New Year, ladies! This is a great sentiment to start off the year! :thumbup:

AF finally started today. I guess that's one way to start the new year. LOL. My doctor will be sending me my medication calendar tomorrow, but we will be working towards a transfer on January 28. I'm trying my best to stay positive for this next cycle. We have 2 embryos remaining, and I don't see us doing any more fertility treatments if we don't find success from these frosties. I really hope this works on the next try because I think the pressure will be too high if we need another cycle (*knock on wood*). But enough of that. I'm going to be positive and send out a lot of :dust: to everyone for all of us to get our BFPs soon!! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Amanda: hear, hear!! :thumbup:

Asterimou: thank you so much! I am, well, surviving--there's a little update below. It really is utterly gutting to get that BFN, after the intense experience of embryo transfer, all the meds, and all the waiting, and all that hope!! Enjoy your busy month and I will be around to cheer for you when you try again in February! :hugs:

Disneyfan: I am rooting for you like crazy. I can absolutely feel the pressure of only having two more frosties, and the need for this next one to work. I really, really hope it does... :hugs:

My update: I am taking a short break with DP and the dog, in a nice dog-friendly hotel near Bath, here in England, so not all is terrible. AF arrived a little before I thought it would so I had to rush back to London to do a baseline scan... and, sure enough, I've got a cyst that is producing estrogen :dohh:!! Which means, birth control pill for this cycle, better luck next time. :dohh::dohh::dohh: I'll try not to climb the walls, but who knows, maybe it will make me feel better!

oh, P.S.: AF totally painless this time. I am so relieved!! Yes, not all is terrible... There is joy and there is hope yet!


----------



## Wish2BMom

what the hell, klik?? I didn't know that cysts could produce anything. I thought they just got in the way and made things a lot harder. Ugh, I'm so sorry. Hopefully that thing will be taken care of and your body will be all the better to hold a little one for 9 months. 

i'm just waiting for AF to show - probably this Wed or Thurs. I actually put on the Testing thread that I'd test on Saturday if AF didn't show by then. I know I O'ed last Monday and we did BD. Here's to hoping we get a freebie, right?? :rofl: yeah right. 

here's to Jan and 2016 being the new fresh start we all need!


----------



## klik

Hey, Wish! There are lots of different types of cysts... most are leftover follicles that didn't get ovulated properly. Of those, there are two types: the one that just takes up space (so, not much of an obstacle to anything, especially if like me you don't have that many follies to begin with!) and the ones that act as if they were nice, big follies just waiting to be ovulated... sadly mine is one of these latter ones, producing estrogen just as if it were about to release its gorgeous egg... which means all actual follies for this cycle will not develop properly, deferring to this fake lead follie. Which sadly is just a laggard from the last cycle and needs to go. Oh, well!

As for freebies: Imagine that, doing something pleasurable and then getting pregnant! But hey, you never know!! :winkwink: Best of luck--I will LOVE it if you get a totally unexpected pleasant surprise.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Klik, I am so sorry!!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik said:


> Amanda: hear, hear!! :thumbup:
> 
> Asterimou: thank you so much! I am, well, surviving--there's a little update below. It really is utterly gutting to get that BFN, after the intense experience of embryo transfer, all the meds, and all the waiting, and all that hope!! Enjoy your busy month and I will be around to cheer for you when you try again in February! :hugs:
> 
> Disneyfan: I am rooting for you like crazy. I can absolutely feel the pressure of only having two more frosties, and the need for this next one to work. I really, really hope it does... :hugs:
> 
> My update: I am taking a short break with DP and the dog, in a nice dog-friendly hotel near Bath, here in England, so not all is terrible. AF arrived a little before I thought it would so I had to rush back to London to do a baseline scan... and, sure enough, I've got a cyst that is producing estrogen :dohh:!! Which means, birth control pill for this cycle, better luck next time. :dohh::dohh::dohh: I'll try not to climb the walls, but who knows, maybe it will make me feel better!
> 
> oh, P.S.: AF totally painless this time. I am so relieved!! Yes, not all is terrible... There is joy and there is hope yet!

Thanks, klik! :hugs: It sounds like you are having a nice little get away. That's great that you were able to bring the fur baby with you! I'm sorry to hear about the cyst. Hopefully that's gone for you soon. Fingers, legs, toes, and everything else crossed that this next cycle is the one for you and all of us! 



Wish2BMom said:


> what the hell, klik?? I didn't know that cysts could produce anything. I thought they just got in the way and made things a lot harder. Ugh, I'm so sorry. Hopefully that thing will be taken care of and your body will be all the better to hold a little one for 9 months.
> 
> i'm just waiting for AF to show - probably this Wed or Thurs. I actually put on the Testing thread that I'd test on Saturday if AF didn't show by then. I know I O'ed last Monday and we did BD. Here's to hoping we get a freebie, right?? :rofl: yeah right.
> 
> here's to Jan and 2016 being the new fresh start we all need!

That would be awesome if you get a little freebie. These cycles are so gosh darn expensive! :hugs:


AFM, I started taking my estradiol pills and baby aspirin again on Saturday. I had my blood drawn to check my thyroid level again today. If the level comes back low enough, we are on for a transfer on Thursday, January 28. I was expecting a heavier, more painful AF after my failed FET and have been a little surprised to experience neither. So, either I'm "lucky", or my lining wasn't as thick as I thought it was (it was fine at my lining check 2 weeks before my transfer).


----------



## TeeinAZ

Disney - I am so glad to hear that you are going right back into it! the 28th is not far away! I will be thinking of you!! 

AFM: had some spotting last week, started on New Year's Eve. I was a mess. Lasted about three days and stopped. Had an U/S today and the LO is measuring at 9wks4days and the HB is 159. I think I can finally breathe, for now. LOL


----------



## Wish2BMom

I am more than likely right behind you, disney! but yes, a freebie would be just wonderful. :) Highly unlikely though!
Though it's funny - I'd be transferring on day 20, so probably 1/26 or 1/27, so I'd be a little ahead of you for the transfer. We'll see. What's even MORE fun is I'm supposed to be traveling for work that week. I already missed the last trip to this client in Nov b/c I was supposed to have a transfer and that ended up taking longer so I didn't need to miss it at all. What timing! So I guess I hope if I get AF, she comes on Wed or Thurs this week! :shrug:

Tee - glad all is ok and you are breathing easier now!


----------



## Disneyfan88

TeeinAZ said:


> Disney - I am so glad to hear that you are going right back into it! the 28th is not far away! I will be thinking of you!!
> 
> AFM: had some spotting last week, started on New Year's Eve. I was a mess. Lasted about three days and stopped. Had an U/S today and the LO is measuring at 9wks4days and the HB is 159. I think I can finally breathe, for now. LOL

Thank you!! :hugs:

That must have been so scary! I'm glad to hear that LO looked good at your ultrasound! :thumbup: It'll be awesome when you start feeling the movements as it'll help ease the mind a little bit when you are wondering if your little peanut is doing ok. 



Wish2BMom said:


> I am more than likely right behind you, disney! but yes, a freebie27 would be just wonderful. :) Highly unlikely though!
> Though it's funny - I'd be transferring on day 20, so probably 1/26 or 1/27, so I'd be a little ahead of you for the transfer. We'll see. What's even MORE fun is I'm supposed to be traveling for work that week. I already missed the last trip to this client in Nov b/c I was supposed to have a transfer and that ended up taking longer so I didn't need to miss it at all. What timing! So I guess I hope if I get AF, she comes on Wed or Thurs this week! :shrug:
> 
> Tee - glad all is ok and you are breathing easier now!

Still waiting on my TSH results, but my doctor emailed me today to let me know that we can't get in for a transfer on the 28th. Assuming that my thyroid is fine, our new transfer date will be the 27th. :thumbup: Good luck with the timing for AF and work travel! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

My thyroid level came back nice and low, so we are proceeding with the plan to transfer on Januray 27. :thumbup: My lining check is scheduled for January 20, and we will be checking my thyroid level again on that day. That's also when the payment for this next cycle will be due. :wacko:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Disney - I LOVE your positivity! I am rooting for you!!!


----------



## klik

Tee: thanks! I can only imagine the panic you must have felt when you had the spotting--I am SO glad the ultrasound went well! Hope your little one continues thriving in there! :hugs:

Disneyfan: thank you so much! Glad your TSH is nice and low... Hopefully everything will run smoothly on the 20th, the 27th, and beyond! :hugs:

Wish: one of the toughest struggles for me with this whole TTC journey is the difficulty of planning medium- or, imagine that, long-term! I hope your client is ok with your trips having been cancelled... If you do get your period this time around, I hope it's on Wed or Thu, but I'm still holding out hope for a natural conception for you! :thumbup:

I took my first birth control pill today :dohh:. 20 more to go... OTOH, we soaked in Bath's thermal waters today and are pretty relaxed.... :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Tee & klik! :hugs:

klik - it sounds like your get-away is nice and relaxing! The 20 days on the pill will fly by before you know it!


----------



## Asterimou

Hi everyone. It seems you are all forging ahead with your next cycles. Wishing you all lots of baby dust:)

I'm not even having by follow up consultation until early Feb. I'm travelling with work over the next few weeks and that's the first appointment I could make. It's hard because flights and hotels are booked. I'm still hoping for round 2 to start in Feb. I also had a cyst Klik and luckily it went down on its own before I started. 

Well, I will watch how you all get on. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Asterimou said:


> Hi everyone. It seems you are all forging ahead with your next cycles. Wishing you all lots of baby dust:)
> 
> I'm not even having by follow up consultation until early Feb. I'm travelling with work over the next few weeks and that's the first appointment I could make. It's hard because flights and hotels are booked. I'm still hoping for round 2 to start in Feb. I also had a cyst Klik and luckily it went down on its own before I started.
> 
> Well, I will watch how you all get on. Good luck everyone xx

Thanks, Asterimou! Good luck with your work travels. We'll be rooting for you when you're ready to start again! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

same here, Aster! Feb will be here before we know it. I hope so anyway - closer to spring!

afm - AF is starting as we speak, so looks like we'll start Estrace tomorrow (real cd1 since I'm just spotting right now) and transfer should be 1/27! So excited!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> same here, Aster! Feb will be here before we know it. I hope so anyway - closer to spring!
> 
> afm - AF is starting as we speak, so looks like we'll start Estrace tomorrow (real cd1 since I'm just spotting right now) and transfer should be 1/27! So excited!

We are currently aiming to transfer on the same day! :thumbup: We got this!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

woooo!!! Where's the high five emoji??
:friends:


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi Mrs! Just popping in to wish you luck!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> woooo!!! Where's the high five emoji??
> :friends:

:hugs:


Is anyone else missing Christmas already? :haha: :xmas9:


----------



## klik

Asterimou: our timings may end up being similar... I should have my next baseline scan towards the end of Jan.

Disneyfan, Wish: woohoo! Excited for you, for the 27th! Best of luck!


----------



## Wish2BMom

well now I'm a bit earlier than you, disney, but still 1-2 days away. They started me on Estrace and the baby aspirin yesterday instead. I wrote out all of the dates on my little calendar and transfer day falls on 1/25. 
4 things I'm excited about this cycle:
- my meds cost me a grand total of $30
- no needles!
- only 3 blood work days and ONE u/s
- little frostie comes from the group that was successful the first time, and it's already made it to day 5!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> well now I'm a bit earlier than you, disney, but still 1-2 days away. They started me on Estrace and the baby aspirin yesterday instead. I wrote out all of the dates on my little calendar and transfer day falls on 1/25.
> 4 things I'm excited about this cycle:
> - my meds cost me a grand total of $30
> - no needles!
> - only 3 blood work days and ONE u/s
> - little frostie comes from the group that was successful the first time, and it's already made it to day 5!

Still cool. Plus you get to transfer even sooner. :thumbup: Lots of similarities between our cycles, I see. I'm also only on estrace and baby aspirin right now (well, plus my thyroid medication). The only needles I'll have are when I start my PIO again :dohh:. Our next transfer is also with a frostie that came from my second IVF cycle, which is the cycle that DD came from. All of my cycle 1 embryos turned out to be a bust (3 failed to implant, and one is genetically abnormal -- we didn't test the first two, which were transferred together).


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - your baseline will be here before you know it. You, too - Asterimou. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

So I've penned some words, what do you ladies think?

_I don't know you yet, but I already know I will unconditionally love you and I will sacrifice parts of my life to build you and support your development

I will give you a platform from which you can flourish and meet your potential, whatever that may be. The world is a confusing place and it's not clear why we are even here. Through this madness there is human goodness that shines through

To love and be loved is the greatest gift of life and I promise to give that gift to you so that we can all make some sense of this crazy existence

I will share with you some of my lessons but know you will have many of your own and I will let you experience things firsthand so that you can develop and grow into your own unique person

I don't know you yet, but I can't wait to meet you.......xx
_


----------



## Disneyfan88

Asterimou said:


> So I've penned some words, what do you ladies think?
> 
> _I don't know you yet, but I already know I will unconditionally love you and I will sacrifice parts of my life to build you and support your development
> 
> I will give you a platform from which you can flourish and meet your potential, whatever that may be. The world is a confusing place and it's not clear why we are even here. Through this madness there is human goodness that shines through
> 
> To love and be loved is the greatest gift of life and I promise to give that gift to you so that we can all make some sense of this crazy existence
> 
> I will share with you some of my lessons but know you will have many of your own and I will let you experience things firsthand so that you can develop and grow into your own unique person
> 
> I don't know you yet, but I can't wait to meet you.......xx
> _

Beautiful! Simply beautiful and perfect! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Wish & Disneyfan: so excellent to be virtual meds-free! Exciting you're both using frosties from a batch that's worked before. Fingers super, super crossed!! :thumbup:

Asterimou: I love it! It is so sweet, and so wonderful, and so true! I hope you get to meet your little one very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love your words, aster! you've summed up how I feel exactly. <3

ohhhhh I just thought of something else. So I had 3 embies in our first try. We transferred too and froze the last. The 2 that we transferred, both actually implanted but only one continued to grow (we didn't know the 2nd existed until the end - was just a sac). The one that stuck around only lasted until 7 weeks, due to t-22. SOOOO - maybe, just maybe, if we were to have had these tested, 2 would have been abnormal and one would have been normal and that's little Frostie waiting for his big debut!!


----------



## klik

Hey, Wish! What is T-22? I'm so sorry you had a MC! I had one at 6 weeks... sooooo sad... I hope this frostie is the one! Transfer day is not far at all... Best of luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

So sorry to read about your losses, ladies. I hope our next attempts bring us all success! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## klik

Thanks, Disneyfan! I had a rough day yesterday... Sometimes things feel quite desperate and it's hard to hold onto hope. A little better today, though...


----------



## Asterimou

klik said:


> Thanks, Disneyfan! I had a rough day yesterday... Sometimes things feel quite desperate and it's hard to hold onto hope. A little better today, though...

I've had a few rough days too. Sometimes you feel so positive and then it's as if your reserve just runs out and you can't see the light :( I just think we are all getting so strong from this and it's got to be teaching us faith. When we finally get our blessings we will never take them for granted! I keep telling myself the universe is unfolding as it should and that I shouldn't while away my own precious time while waiting for my blessing. Hard sometimes though. Hang in there xx

I've also decided to have some councelling. My first appointment is this week so I'll let you know if I get any coping tips :)


----------



## Hope16

Aster I know exactly how you feel. I considered counseling a few times because no matter how much family/friends think they are supportive, they really aren't. It's such a difficult journey. I think it's a great idea and I hope you find some inner peace doing it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck with the counseling, aster. I really hope it helps you find the light you need to keep carrying on with all of this.

klik - t-22 is trisomy-22 - a 3rd 'leg' or whatever developed on the 22nd chromosome. I guess it's one of the most common reasons for a mc and there wasn't anything I did to cause it/anything I could have done to avoid it. That made me feel at peace with it. Knowing a large population of women miscarry at least once in their lives and knowing that the older I get, the more common it may be helps me too. I really just feel like I'm going to be so lucky to be able to carry a baby to term, it will most definitely be some sort of miracle. Maybe that sounds dire or exaggerated but having DOR, being 40 now, etc etc - the odds are not with me!


----------



## amanda1235

Asterimou, let us know how the counselling goes! I'm debating finding some as well.


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik said:


> Thanks, Disneyfan! I had a rough day yesterday... Sometimes things feel quite desperate and it's hard to hold onto hope. A little better today, though...

Awww hang in there. I know that some days can be really hard, it don't lose hope. I'm pulling for you. :hugs:



Asterimou said:


> klik said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Disneyfan! I had a rough day yesterday... Sometimes things feel quite desperate and it's hard to hold onto hope. A little better today, though...
> 
> I've had a few rough days too. Sometimes you feel so positive and then it's as if your reserve just runs out and you can't see the light :( I just think we are all getting so strong from this and it's got to be teaching us faith. When we finally get our blessings we will never take them for granted! I keep telling myself the universe is unfolding as it should and that I shouldn't while away my own precious time while waiting for my blessing. Hard sometimes though. Hang in there xx
> 
> I've also decided to have some councelling. My first appointment is this week so I'll let you know if I get any coping tips :)Click to expand...

Hang in there, Asterimou! I hope that the you find extra peace and strength from your counseling. Youv already been so incredibly strong. I'm sure your little blessing is just waiting for you. :hugs:



Hope16 said:


> Aster I know exactly how you feel. I considered counseling a few times because no matter how much family/friends think they are supportive, they really aren't. It's such a difficult journey. I think it's a great idea and I hope you find some inner peace doing it.

Hi Hope. How are you feeling?



Wish2BMom said:


> good luck with the counseling, aster. I really hope it helps you find the light you need to keep carrying on with all of this.
> 
> klik - t-22 is trisomy-22 - a 3rd 'leg' or whatever developed on the 22nd chromosome. I guess it's one of the most common reasons for a mc and there wasn't anything I did to cause it/anything I could have done to avoid it. That made me feel at peace with it. Knowing a large population of women miscarry at least once in their lives and knowing that the older I get, the more common it may be helps me too. I really just feel like I'm going to be so lucky to be able to carry a baby to term, it will most definitely be some sort of miracle. Maybe that sounds dire or exaggerated but having DOR, being 40 now, etc etc - the odds are not with me!

Fingers and toes crossed that your little frostie is perfect and hangs in there for you! :hugs:



amanda1235 said:


> Asterimou, let us know how the counselling goes! I'm debating finding some as well.

Hi Amanda. I hope you're doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I started my once a week acupuncture again this past Saturday. My lining check is next Wednesday, and we'll be checking my thyroid level again at that time. I hope everything is where it should be by then. I'm trying to stay positive and am seriously hoping this works this time. :wacko:


----------



## klik

Asterimou: I think it's an excellent idea to have counselling... my clinic offers it but as it turns out I am already in 5x/week (!!!) psychoanalysis so I get plenty of support! My analyst got back from Christmas break yesterday, so I am feeling better already... I hope you find a counsellor who can really understand you. It's in the nature of TTC that we get our hopes up and then, sometimes, have them dashed, which is very painful... It's kind of crazy... one day I'm convinced I'll definitely have babies (yes, plural!) and the next I feel despair that all this effort will be for naught. It's almost bipolar, but in fact it is the nature of this beast... But hopefully, if we persevere we will eventually get a reward for our efforts. I'm really rooting for you! :hugs:

Hope: it's so true, family and friends may do their best but they often don't hit the right register... :hugs:

Wish, thanks for explaining T-22. I am really sorry you went through that disappointment... I know what you mean about the comfort in knowing you did all you could. I also have DOR, and I'm 41, so I'm totally with you. Yes, MCs are super-common, especially for those of us who are paying close attention (most women don't even realise it when they have early MCs)... It is some comfort... And you know implantation is possible for you, so much less of a worry about immune issues! No, we have no certainties... But presumably pretty much everyone pre-menopausal who still has ovaries has SOME good eggs left, regardless of age. And that cliché is so true: you only need one... and you've got one... And hopefully, this frosty will be perfect, and will develop into your precious baby! :dust: :hugs:

Amanda: whatever you decide, I hope it works for you... hang in there! :hugs:

Disneyfan: thank you so much for your encouragement! I'm an incorrigible optimist, so my hopelessness is always temporary (though it doesn't feel that way at the time)... I really feel your support, and it really helps. I haven't tried acupuncture... maybe I will give that a shot this time around. I hope all goes well next Wednesday--in the meantime, I hope you can benefit from some of your own warmth and encouragement! Please be as kind to yourself as you are to us. I'm very hopeful that this next attempt of yours will be the one! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## klik

Hope, I just saw your signature: you are pregnant! YAAAAAAY!!!!!! :happydance: I am over the moon for you. Congratulations, and good luck next week on your scan!


----------



## Hope16

thank you klik. I'm still in disbelief. I was so certain IUI wasn't going to work for me and I was ready to start IVF. I don't even feel pregnant at all. The only thing I feel are uterine twinges which scare the hell out of me because I'm worried about having another miscarriage.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I just wanted to pop in and say Hello :hi:! This pregnancy which is a blessing has had me down and sick with hyperemeisis. I am currently trying different medication to help with the nausea and vomitting that doctor have recommended, nothing works so far or it works but makes me drowsy which makes it hard to work. I miss you ladies and am always thinking of you all. I will check in again once I start to feel a lot better. :hugs:


----------



## Hope16

I hope you get some relief soon brighteyez!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks so much, klik! :hugs::hugs:

Hope - Totally normal to feel what you've been feeling. Your scan next week will be exciting. :thumbup:

Brighteyez - I'm so sorry to hear that you've been feeling sick! I hope you are able to find something that works for you soon. :hugs: I assume you've already tried the typical staples like eating crackers before you even get out of bed, ginger, preggie pops, etc... Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Yes, I have tried them all Disneyfan88. Nothing is working right now, I will try some meds tonight and see how they work.



Disneyfan88 said:


> Thanks so much, klik! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope - Totally normal to feel what you've been feeling. Your scan next week will be exciting. :thumbup:
> 
> Brighteyez - I'm so sorry to hear that you've been feeling sick! I hope you are able to find something that works for you soon. :hugs: I assume you've already tried the typical staples like eating crackers before you even get out of bed, ginger, preggie pops, etc... Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

brighteyez73 said:


> Yes, I have tried them all Disneyfan88. Nothing is working right now, I will try some meds tonight and see how they work.
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, klik! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope - Totally normal to feel what you've been feeling. Your scan next week will be exciting. :thumbup:
> 
> Brighteyez - I'm so sorry to hear that you've been feeling sick! I hope you are able to find something that works for you soon. :hugs: I assume you've already tried the typical staples like eating crackers before you even get out of bed, ginger, preggie pops, etc... Hang in there! :hugs:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed the new meds work for you! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh bright! I hope you find a remedy soon!

hope - did I miss a beta or something? I feel like this is such a surprise!! CONGRATS!! :happydance:

klik - thank you so much for your optimism! I am typically an optimist to a fault but I think DH is really trying to even me out a bit. it's fine, i'm still hopeful! <3 

disney - good luck with all of your tests - I hope everything is coming back looking plush and full of hormones and ready to go!! :)


----------



## klik

Hope: amazing! I am so glad IUI did it for you! I totally understand the disbelief and the worry... but I'm sure the twinges are nothing to worry about. Hopefully this one will stick! So happy for you! Hang in there!!! :dust: :hugs:

Bright, I am so sorry you're suffering! You're in distinguished company--Princess Kate suffered from exactly the same thing... I'm sure that's no comfort for you, though :-( . I really hope your meds work for you... Hang in there! :hugs:

Wish, evening out optimism is important sometimes--DP does that for me too... but I'm really glad you are hopeful. I sooooo want this to work for you! :hugs:

Disneyfan, I wanted to share an abstract I've run into regarding blastocysts and gender: apparently girl embryos develop more slowly, on average, than boy embryos, so a supremely healthy girl embryo will on average (your super-DD notwithstanding!) appear lower-grade than a supremely healthy boy embryo. Which is to say, those girl embryos of yours are stronger than they're letting on! (abstract is here: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1471-0528.2010.02788.x/full ). Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Hope16

Thanks Wish! Thanks Klik!

Yes I had my beta done last Wednesday. I was shocked when the Dr. told me it was positive. I just can't believe it. It's too early on to be excited considering I've miscarried twice already. Hopefully these progesterone pills do the trick and make this one stick.


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - thank you so much. i wish so much the same for you - for all of us!!
I'm going to read that item you posted too - sounds very interesting. I can't remember the grade of the blast that my frostie is, I have to look through my paperwork.

hope - hang in there, this one will stick! I understand your cautious optimism, though. That's exactly how I'll be next time (if). :) enjoy it as much as you can today, you are pregnant TODAY! I love your avatar pic too.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> oh bright! I hope you find a remedy soon!
> 
> hope - did I miss a beta or something? I feel like this is such a surprise!! CONGRATS!! :happydance:
> 
> klik - thank you so much for your optimism! I am typically an optimist to a fault but I think DH is really trying to even me out a bit. it's fine, i'm still hopeful! <3
> 
> disney - good luck with all of your tests - I hope everything is coming back looking plush and full of hormones and ready to go!! :)

Thanks!! Same for you, too! :hugs: When is your lining check?



klik said:


> Hope: amazing! I am so glad IUI did it for you! I totally understand the disbelief and the worry... but I'm sure the twinges are nothing to worry about. Hopefully this one will stick! So happy for you! Hang in there!!! :dust: :hugs:
> 
> Bright, I am so sorry you're suffering! You're in distinguished company--Princess Kate suffered from exactly the same thing... I'm sure that's no comfort for you, though :-( . I really hope your meds work for you... Hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> Wish, evening out optimism is important sometimes--DP does that for me too... but I'm really glad you are hopeful. I sooooo want this to work for you! :hugs:
> 
> Disneyfan, I wanted to share an abstract I've run into regarding blastocysts and gender: apparently girl embryos develop more slowly, on average, than boy embryos, so a supremely healthy girl embryo will on average (your super-DD notwithstanding!) appear lower-grade than a supremely healthy boy embryo. Which is to say, those girl embryos of yours are stronger than they're letting on! (abstract is here: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1471-0528.2010.02788.x/full ). Good luck!! :hugs:

Thanks for the link! Super interesting stuff - I really appreciate you sharing! :thumbup:



Hope16 said:


> Thanks Wish! Thanks Klik!
> 
> Yes I had my beta done last Wednesday. I was shocked when the Dr. told me it was positive. I just can't believe it. It's too early on to be excited considering I've miscarried twice already. Hopefully these progesterone pills do the trick and make this one stick.

:dust: for a healthy and happy pregnancy! I'm sorry to hear about your prior losses. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

my lining check is next Tues. I have another round of blood work tomorrow morning.

I hope my lining looks ok! It has been 'gorgeous' (according to all of the nurses) each cycle, but every other cycle I've been on menopur, Gonal-F or Lupron. Not sure what all of those do to linings, but I also don't know if Estrace is supposed to help it along. 

...when did I become such a nervous Nellie?? hahaha


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> my lining check is next Tues. I have another round of blood work tomorrow morning.
> 
> I hope my lining looks ok! It has been 'gorgeous' (according to all of the nurses) each cycle, but every other cycle I've been on menopur, Gonal-F or Lupron. Not sure what all of those do to linings, but I also don't know if Estrace is supposed to help it along.
> 
> ...when did I become such a nervous Nellie?? hahaha

I've only been on estrace and baby aspirin before my lining checks. I haven't been on menopur or gonal-f since I did my IVF cycles. I was also on dexamethasone for my previous transfers but was told to skip this time. I also did birth control pills before my last 2 FETs to manipulate my cycle length. I started on estrace right away this time, though. My understanding is that the estrace (estrogen) is used to plump up the lining. My lining has always been "perfect" in the past -- we shall see this time. My acupuncturist recommends lots of red meat and iron-containing veggies (like spinach) leading up to the transfer as that is supposed to help your lining get thicker, too (it encourages your body to make more blood). My lining check is right behind you - next Wednesday. Fingers crossed we are both where we need them. My doctor isn't checking any hormone levels until next Wednesday. I know she's checking TSH (thyroid) -- I'll have to ask if she's checking anything else. I don't want to "waste" any more embryos if everything doesn't appear to be optimal beforehand. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, disney! that's good stuff to know - I'll have to work a steak into my diet in these next few days!! :) I've been trying to eat really (well, somewhat more than usual) clean this month b/c of the extra lbs the Estrace is packing on. 
I hear you on not wanting to waste anything - these little gems must be placed in the most optimal environment possible!
My fingers are crossed for you too!


----------



## Hazeleyez

Hello ladies!! Srry I haven't been around but as you know TTC takes a toll on ya! Just a little update. 

Our IVF cycle was converted into an IUI cycle 12/14/15. The two week wait was crazy but we survived! I tested on Christmas and got my BFP but was unsure bc my re had me on HCG boosters but I just had a gut feeling so we told the family and everyone was so happy!! Well that following Tuesday I went in for my Beta 15DPIUI and it was 213!! The Nurse was ecstatic , she was singing my name and everything it's definetly an experience I won't forget. I have my 7 week scan next week and we will see babies heartbeat. Plus I'm graduating from my RE's office bitter sweet. But neways I wanted to thank the ladies who supported me on the crazy journey and I wanted to give hope and say keep going!! Baby dust to all of you.


----------



## Hope16

Congrats Hazel!! That's great news!! We are having our scans on the same day... I pray they both go well for us!


----------



## klik

Hi, Hope. After two miscarriages, of course you'll be super-anxious... But every minute that goes by is a little victory. Fingers super, super crossed that this one sticks all the way to term! :hugs:

Wish--I thought of you, too, to be honest, when I saw that abstract--it's nice to know that even if the frostie you've got is "lower grade" than the ones you've transferred, it might (!!) not be about quality at all, it might just mean it's a girl! As for your nerves, well... you are human! Best of luck building up that lining! :hugs:

Disneyfan: you too, best of luck building up that lining! I hope everything is just perfect for your next frostie... :hugs:

Last but not least, Hazel: congratulations!!! How very, very, very exciting for you! :happydance: Enjoy the pregnancy!!

AFM: can't stop fretting... 12 more birth-control pills to take... can't move on with TTC but can't focus on anything else either! :dohh: Oh, well, this too shall pass. And seeing Hope and Hazel's excellent news is very heartening! :thumbup: May it happen to the rest of us, too! :dust:


----------



## Hazeleyez

Thankx Klik! Baby dust to you! And Hope good luck on your scan too! I'll keep you guys posted super excited and nervous !


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - :thumbup: :hugs:

Hazeleyez - Amazing news! I'm so happy that your converted cycle worked out for you! Plus, you saved money on not doing IVF - even better! :thumbup: Good luck to you (and Hope) on your scan! :dust:

klik - Thanks for all of the kind words and encouragement! It definitely helps to remain positive! :hugs: The wait can be tiring and drawn out, but you'll be done with those BCPs before you know it, and then that ball will just start rolling along. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hazel - congrats to you!!! I'm so happy you had such a great holiday season with such wonderful news. H&H 9 mos to you and sticky bean!! Good luck with your scan!

klik - yes, thank you for all of your PMA and optimistic views on everything!! :) it really is helping - it's fun to just be excited about the process. 
I wish there was something I could do to make your 12 days go by quicker!! it's such a pain in the bum. Do you have some weekend plans you could look forward to? That's what is making this wait until transfer easier on me - a few plans in between and a BUSY work schedule.

I went in for my day 9 bloods today and the nurse, who I haven't seen since before the holidays, was like 'this is the frozen cycle right?? yahh!!' - she is super excited b/c of the success they have with the frosties. 

so we've got 2 lining checks and 2 baby scans next week
then 2 transfers the week after
THEN klik and aster can get their show on the road
THEN 2 betas 
see - things to look forward to!! :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - Nice recap. Lots of exciting things on the horizon! :thumbup:


----------



## Hazeleyez

Thankx Disney and Wish! Wish- Idk how you keep track of if all good job!

Well two weeks ago my progesterone was 19.4 so they gave me the option to go on suppositories and I said yes lol. Their icky I should have opted out lol. But neways I haven't been having morning sickness so I wanted to have my levels re-checked. HCG today-16,209 and progesterone 31.5 so everything is looking great. It's my first pregnancy so a bit nervous but I'm right on track so I just can't wait till next week. It might sound weird but I can't wait till I'm showing it will probably begin to feel more real .


----------



## Asterimou

Congrats Hazel, I remember following your progress early on. So glad it has worked for you :)

Hope - I love your avatar!

Disney and Wish: my IVF cookbook says nettle tea is blood nourishing so you may want to add a few cups of that in as well ;)

Klik: waiting is hard hey. Although I am using the time to get lots of work done so when next cycle comes up I won't be so busy.

My counselling session was okay. It helped to just blurt everything out. I'm gonna go again and she said she will give me some ideas around coping mechanisms and staying sane in the tww! So I'll let you know if I get any good tips :)


----------



## klik

Thanks, Hazel! Yes, the progesterone suppositories are icky but at least you know you're doing everything you can to support your pregnancy! And your numbers look great--well done--and without morning sickness too! Best of luck for the scan next week! Soooo exciting!! :hugs:

Disneyfan: thank you so much! I now have less than half of my BCPs to take, so I feel like I'm over the hump :thumbup: Good luck on the lining check!! :hugs:

Wish, I love the summary! Can't wait for the scans and lining checks next week. Nothing specific planned for the weekend, which is probably not very clever... but I'm about to walk the dog now, with DP, which should be nice :thumbup: I hope your lining check goes beautifully! :hugs:

Asterimou: So very clever of you to pack in the work now so you can be less busy later... I'll try to take a page from your book. Glad the counselling has already helped some--hope next time will be even better!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'm glad the first session went well, aster. Sometimes blurting feels sooooo gooooood!! 

thanks for the note on nettle tea too - I assume this isn't something I can just pick up at the grocery store, though? it's always something fancy! :)
we are going to make a Guiness stew tomorrow - yummmm. I'll choose steak tips for dinner tonight!


----------



## Asterimou

Nettle tea is in uk supermarkets. Maybe it isn't as popular in the US? I drank it before ttc, it's very earthy. Some of my friends hate it though so it may not be for you ;)


----------



## klik

Wish: Guiness stew sounds nice--let us know how it goes! We had sushi last night--I try to fill up on sushi when I am definitely not pregnant because I keep hoping I won't be able to eat it for 9 months :winkwink:

Asterimou: I've never had nettle tea, but the idea of consuming those horrible prickly things does not appeal! OTOH, I've heard of nettle pesto, and have toyed with the idea of trying to make some...

Exciting week coming up! Good luck to all!!


----------



## amanda1235

Aster glad the counselling helped!! Blurting is great, but I'm afraid I wouldn't feel comfortable telling a stranger how down I am. 

Klik, lol I do the same thing :) we went to the spa last weekend, to take advantage of all the hot tubs and saunas before starting the next cycle. 

I hope you guys don't mind that I'm hanging around even though I'm not doing IVF this cycle. I joined the thread for my last IVF/FET in November, but have switched to donor IUI after they cut the IVF funding. Currently on CD 7, on gonal-f and luveris, go for my next scan tomorrow to check follie growth and HOPEfully schedule IUI. Not positive about it though! Sure we'll have to go back to IVF in March. Our poor bank account :(


----------



## Hope16

Amanda of course you should hang around, and we all will be rooting for you this IUI. Let us know how your follie growth is going.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hazel - Thats great that you aren't having any MS. :thumbup: I totally get that feeling about starting to show. When I was pregnant with DD, I couldn't wait until I had an obvious bump. I have always been fairly small, so I wanted to get past what I felt was my "is she pregnant or did she eat too many donuts?" phase since we waited to tell people at work. :haha:

Asterimou - Thanks for the tip! I'm not familiar with nettle tea, but I'll look into it. :thumbup: I'm glad that you are finding the counseling sessions helpful. I hope she helps you even more at your next session. :hugs:

klik - You'll be done with those BCPs very soon! And then everything's going to move along fairly quickly for you. :thumbup: 

Wish - The stew sounds yummy. Especially when it's cold outside! Let us know how it turns out. If you like it, you'll have to share the recipe. :thumbup:

Amanda - I'm glad you are sticking around. The ladies here are awesome and so supportive. There are other threads out there with thread titles that match the month(s) we are cycling through, but I like it here. :thumbup: Good luck at your scan and with your next IUI!


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - definitely stay with us! over the months that are assigned on the name of the thread, we get to know each other well enough so I actually don't like when people move on b/c I can't track their successes as easily!! :) stay! stay! And good luck with the donor IUI. I hope it works out quickly for you! I hear you on the bank account. Thankfully this FET isn't hitting us hard, I don't think. But the bills haven't come in yet - new year, reset on the deductible so it might be pricier than I think.

klik - yeah, I'm taking advantage of turkey subs! hahaha not really - too many would kill the waistline but when/if we do go that route for lunch or dinner, that's what I'm getting! :)

the stew turned out nicely. DH didn't really cut things into bite sizes - he follows recipes exactly still b/c he's not yet comfortable. So when they said to quarter the potatoes - that's what he did so we had HUGE chunks of potato in it! This also means he doesn't go rogue on the ingredients like I do.
I'll give you both recipes!
The Guinness one is off of his Weber Grill app but here's something close:
https://allrecipes.com/recipe/232694/slow-cooker-guinness-beef-stew/
we didn't use puff pastry - we just had a sourdough loaf on the side

mine:
https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/beef-stew-with-mushrooms-shallots-and-potatoes-104155
but I add carrots, celery, use reg yellow onion instead of shallots (I'm lazy), worcestershire sauce, leftover red wine (if there is any! :haha:), chicken broth, throw in sprigs of rosemary and thyme if I have some...I really just use this recipe as a reminder of the steps to get started. :)
enjoy!!

lining check tomorrow - I hope all is well. My last blood test, they said everything looked good but they jacked up up to 3 pills 3x a day instead of the regular increase of 2 pills 3x/day. So this lining better be thickening up just right.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks for the recipes! I made a recipe that my mom has been making for years ("Mexican Steak and Beans") for dinner last night. I doubled everything but the water and chili sauce (I triple those), added a little extra veggies, and served it over rice. The only other thing I did differently was return everything to a boil at the end to let the bell peppers and carrots soften more, and I thickened up the sauce with a little cornstarch. It turned out just like mom's. :thumbup: We ate it again for lunch today. 

I have the day off today, but DH had to work. I've got a pot roast in the crockpot for dinner tonight. I'm running out of ideas for beef-heavy dinners. :haha:

Good luck at your lining check tomorrow! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## amanda1235

Ooo loving the recipe sharing!! 

We spent the day yesterday cooking meals for the freezer, shepherds pie, lasagna, soup.....now all we gotta do all week is pop things in the oven :)

Thanks for letting me stay hehe :) scan today, had one follie almost ready to ovulate and a couple more lagging behind, so trigger tonight and IUI Wednesday morning. I forgot to ask if the other follies can catch up, I think they were around 15mm. I guess all it takes is one though! Not feeling very hopeful this time....just kinda going through the motions.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for that recipe, disney! I copied it down, can't wait to try it!

along the lines of cooking - I bought DH a cooking class at an Italian restaurant a few towns over and we had it last night. It was so fun! learned how to make pasta from scratch (wow, so easy) and they cook it and serve it to you as the appetizer of a 4-course meal. It was pretty cool, something fun and different to do with the Hubs! :) 

lining check this morning went really well - they look for the lining to be at 8 on this day and I was at 8.8. So it's only going to thicken from here on out for the little frostie to snuggle into on Monday! 

amanda - go little follie, go! You could have a surprise this month! I hear you on going through the motions. Keep your chin up - you wouldn't want many more follicles than that or they could cancel b/c they don't want to increase the risk of multiples. One is all you need! :) And one or two others could totally catch up (I think they grow 2mm/day now?), esp with the trigger shot. Drink lots and lots of water. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## klik

Amanda, I'm super-happy you're here with us! And happy to hear your lead follie is doing well, and you might have one or two catching up too. Hey, the two latest pregnancies announced on here were from IUI, and I know that says nothing about your journey but it looks to me like there is at least room for hope!! :dust:

Wish, I am sooooooo happy your lining check went well! Well done!! :thumbup: Thanks also for the recipe--it looks gooood! I haven't even been thinking about eating red meat, but of course it makes sense!!

Disneyfan, good luck on your lining check! Thanks for your recipe too! It also looks yummy!!

Hope & Hazel: good luck on those baby scans!!

You gals have made me hungry. Time for dinner! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck on the lining check, Disney!
and good luck on the scans, preggo ladies!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - Premaking meals is brilliant. Something I always say I want to do but never get around to actually doing. I've been wanting to make lasagna for a while. It feels like a lot of work because for our house, I have to make 2 (I guess the extra work is really only the extra pan to wash now that I think about it...). DH is allergic to dairy, and I don't want to eat the soy cheese version that I make for him. :haha: Sounds like you are right on track for your IUI! :dust: for you tomorrow!

Wish - Thanks for the well wishes! Your lining sounds great and right on track! :thumbup: Monday will be here before you know it!!:hugs: The cooking class sounds awesome! I'd love to try something like that sometime!

klik - Thanks!! :hugs: What did you decide on for dinner? I'm getting hungry myself! :haha:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: I'd premade some oxtail and lentil stew, so was planning to eat that but DP didn't feel like it so we ordered Indian delivery instead. Not exactly super-homemaker there :shy:. Still, it was yummy, and I had the oxtail today for lunch! Again, best of luck on your lining check!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik said:


> Disneyfan: I'd premade some oxtail and lentil stew, so was planning to eat that but DP didn't feel like it so we ordered Indian delivery instead. Not exactly super-homemaker there :shy:. Still, it was yummy, and I had the oxtail today for lunch! Again, best of luck on your lining check!! :hugs:

Thanks!! Don't mistake me for a super homemaker. The 2 meals I mentioned on here are probably the 2 I've cooked this month. :haha: We are incredibly lucky that my in-laws come over to help watch DD during the day, and my MIL generally cooks our dinner most nights before they leave. And my parents (and sister and her family) live in the same neighborhood (separate houses), and we typically eat together at my parents house on most weekends. Lining check and blood draw is in about 4.5 hours.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies! Just got back from my lining check. Not so great news. My lining isn't even 6 mm right now - closer to 5.5 mm. We're now waiting for my estrogen levels to come back so that we can find out if the transfer will be next week or pushed to the week after. Either way, I'm fairly certain she'll up my daily dosage. My blood was drawn after 11:30 am but before noon, so she thinks we might get the results today. I may not find out until tomorrow, though. My body has been doing a great job at finding new ways to disappoint me. I've never had lining issues in the past. :dohh:

I'm still trying to stay positive -- no matter how many obstacles I keep running into. :flower:

Amanda - I wish you the best today with your IUI!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man - I hope they up your dosage to get that lining nice and thick!! They skipped over the dosage that was on my original calendar last week - instead of increasing from 2 pills 2x/day to 2 pills 3x/day, they jumped straight to 3 pills 3x/day. I imagine that helped things along.
I am staying on that dosage from here on out, still taking the baby aspirin and I start my Crinone tonight, then twice a day for the rest of the time.
keep us posted on the bloods!


----------



## amanda1235

Disney so sorry to hear thaT!! Hopefully it catches up!

IUI went well today, start PIO tonight. Tried the crinone last cycle but had awful s/e from it, so oddly enough I prefer the PIO. A little more painful, but less messy and irritating for sure.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> oh man - I hope they up your dosage to get that lining nice and thick!! They skipped over the dosage that was on my original calendar last week - instead of increasing from 2 pills 2x/day to 2 pills 3x/day, they jumped straight to 3 pills 3x/day. I imagine that helped things along.
> I am staying on that dosage from here on out, still taking the baby aspirin and I start my Crinone tonight, then twice a day for the rest of the time.
> keep us posted on the bloods!

Thanks! My doctor emailed me about an hour and a half ago (I swear she never stops working! She's amazing!). My estradiol level came back at 251, so she said there's no need to up my medication dosage. She recommended a couple of supplements (vitamin E and l-arginine) if I want to try them to help my lining. Other than that, I continue my current meds and we wait and reasses my lining the first week of February. If all looks well, then we can transfer during the week of February 8. I'll probably hear back about my thyroid tomorrow. :wacko:

Good luck with the Crinone. It painless, which is good. Don't forget to uh... clean out the old stuff in the shower. :blush: I was on it during my IVF cycles and was switched to PIO when I was pregnant with my daughter because my progesterone levels were low. I think it gave me a yeast infection, too. :dohh: I'll be back on PIO again whenever my lining issue is resolved. 



amanda1235 said:


> Disney so sorry to hear thaT!! Hopefully it catches up!
> 
> IUI went well today, start PIO tonight. Tried the crinone last cycle but had awful s/e from it, so oddly enough I prefer the PIO. A little more painful, but less messy and irritating for sure.

Thanks, Amanda! Sending you lots of luck and positive vibes! :dust:


----------



## klik

Oh, Disneyfan, I'm so sorry your lining is still thin... Hopefully just a matter of time, then. It's so frustrating when there's something you've never had a problem with, and suddenly it becomes an obstacle. Hang in there... I hope the thyroid numbers look good, and that the bloods and lining all look excellent next week. :hugs:

Wish: when is transfer planned for again? Good luck!! :dust:

Amanda: good that you found a way to get progesterone that works for you! Best of luck--I know you're not feeling super-hopeful, but I hope you get a nice suprise! :dust:

AFM: only a few BCPs left; taking a short trip home from tomorrow to see my family (whom I didn't get to see over Christmas), and then baseline scan booked for Friday, Jan 29th (which according to my calculations SHOULD be day 1, 2, or 3 of my cycle. Fingers crossed I'm right about that...)


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's great you don't have to increase your dosage then! keep eating that iron-filled food too. You'll get there in no time.

yeah, I've been on Crinone each cycle - I am all too familiar with the grossities!! :haha: This cycle she gave me the option of the PIO shot and I stuck with the Crinone. If there is a difference in progesterone amts like you said, that's prob why they do 2/day instead of just one. Whatever works!

klik - not long now at all!!!

hazel and bright - did you have your scans yet? how did they go? and if not - good luck!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies! Thyroid came back at 1.25, which she says is "perfect". I scheduled my next lining check for February 1. Fingers crossed things look better then!

klik - That's great that you get to see your family. That's great that your scan is coming up. My doctor didn't seem to concerned about the exact day I went in for my scan after stopping BCP with my last FET since the bleeding was more of a withdrawal bleed than a true period. I'm sure it'll be great but I'm sending you good vibes anyway. :hugs::dust:

Wish - I don't blame you for picking the no shots option. My insurance doesn't cover Crinone anymore, so if I didn't go on PIO, it would be endometrin, which I hear is even grosser and messier than Crinone. My doctor was already leaning towards having me go straight to PIO since I didn't seem to absorb enough of the progesterone when I was on the Crinone last time. Too bad the oral progesterone isn't effective! :haha: I should at least be grateful that my doctor says I can get by with the 1 inch injection needles instead of the 1.5 inch ones. I need to start incorporating a heating pad or something into the injection ritual this next time because I ended up with so many hard knots and lumps in my behind last time. :dohh:


----------



## amanda1235

Oh don't do endometrin, can definitely vouch for it being messier and grosser than crinone! And tell me about the knots.....I still had some from the last time I used it in November! I walk afterwards for about 10 minutes as I heard that helps distribute it better. Only did that for the first few days last time, because I got lazy. Trying to do it every day this time around. Only been 2 days now though, and already feel super bloated. Joy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yikes!! that doesn't sound fun at all. Yeah, I was good with doing no shots this time around - if I'm not doing shots on the front end, I didn't want to incorporate them on the back end (pun intended! :haha:)

disney - that's awesome about your thyroid!!

ugh, amanda - I hear you on the bloat. Though it's weird, I don't feel TERRIBLY bloated but I've gained a few lbs from the estrace. Boo. whatever, just riding it out. I have my 2nd to last gym class for the next while today. I'm going to hang up my gear for a couple of weeks during the TWW and then hopefully get to go back to punching and kicking stuff, but with a baby on board! :)


----------



## Hazeleyez

Kilk &Disney - while we were on the subject of recipes lol I heard lentil soup was rich in folate so very good for early development of a baby!! I tired to make it and failed I like burned it lol it was bad.

Disney- I was taking L-argine before and during my cycle I read it helps enhance blood flow to the uterus and ovaries! My linning was excellent don't know if was that but it doesn't hurt to try! Excited for ya!

Wish- I'm taking Crinone as well. I take it at night the Nurse said after taking go straight to bed cause it's messy and it is! But I guess I'll choose this over PIO. Anything to support my little bean!

Just an update! Sorry I wasn't able to post sooner I've actually been really fatigued and the morning (all day sickness) is in full effect whoa! I'm having food aversions and onions and various others get me going. But as for my scan it went Great! Baby is measuring right on track. We got to see and hear the beat!!! I was in Awe I asked the Nurse to play it twice there is nothing more beautiful and serene then the sound of a heartbeat for a first time Mom. The heartbeat was 143BPM very strong at 7Wks. I showed my family the Ultrasound and they have nicknamed my baby peanut cause he/she so small right now lol. Bitter sweet we are graduating from our RE's office and our f/u appt will be at 10.5 wks and baby will start looking like a baby.


----------



## Disneyfan88

amanda1235 said:


> Oh don't do endometrin, can definitely vouch for it being messier and grosser than crinone! And tell me about the knots.....I still had some from the last time I used it in November! I walk afterwards for about 10 minutes as I heard that helps distribute it better. Only did that for the first few days last time, because I got lazy. Trying to do it every day this time around. Only been 2 days now though, and already feel super bloated. Joy!

Thanks! Hang in there! It's totally worth the discomfort. Is your DH helping you with your shots? With all that we put our bodies through, that's my DH's contribution to the whole process. :thumbup:



Wish2BMom said:


> yikes!! that doesn't sound fun at all. Yeah, I was good with doing no shots this time around - if I'm not doing shots on the front end, I didn't want to incorporate them on the back end (pun intended! :haha:)
> 
> disney - that's awesome about your thyroid!!
> 
> ugh, amanda - I hear you on the bloat. Though it's weird, I don't feel TERRIBLY bloated but I've gained a few lbs from the estrace. Boo. whatever, just riding it out. I have my 2nd to last gym class for the next while today. I'm going to hang up my gear for a couple of weeks during the TWW and then hopefully get to go back to punching and kicking stuff, but with a baby on board! :)

Thanks! You know, I swear I've been gaining wait since starting the estrace, too. Not a ton so that it's noticeable to others, but my belly seems a bit pudgier than normal, and the scale has gone up slightly by at least 2-3 lbs. :dohh: Your transfer is right around the corner! :thumbup:



Hazeleyez said:


> Kilk &Disney - while we were on the subject of recipes lol I heard lentil soup was rich in folate so very good for early development of a baby!! I tired to make it and failed I like burned it lol it was bad.
> 
> Disney- I was taking L-argine before and during my cycle I read it helps enhance blood flow to the uterus and ovaries! My linning was excellent don't know if was that but it doesn't hurt to try! Excited for ya!
> 
> Wish- I'm taking Crinone as well. I take it at night the Nurse said after taking go straight to bed cause it's messy and it is! But I guess I'll choose this over PIO. Anything to support my little bean!
> 
> Just an update! Sorry I wasn't able to post sooner I've actually been really fatigued and the morning (all day sickness) is in full effect whoa! I'm having food aversions and onions and various others get me going. But as for my scan it went Great! Baby is measuring right on track. We got to see and hear the beat!!! I was in Awe I asked the Nurse to play it twice there is nothing more beautiful and serene then the sound of a heartbeat for a first time Mom. The heartbeat was 143BPM very strong at 7Wks. I showed my family the Ultrasound and they have nicknamed my baby peanut cause he/she so small right now lol. Bitter sweet we are graduating from our RE's office and our f/u appt will be at 10.5 wks and baby will start looking like a baby.

Thanks for the tips on the soup and supplements! :thumbup: Sorry to hear that you're suffering from nausea. I hope that gets better for you soon! :hugs: That's so awesome that your ultrasound went well and that you were able to hear the heartbeat. It's amazing, isn't it?!


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: thank you so much for the info on your doc's attitude towards which day is the baseline scan! I've been fretting over some breakthrough bleeding I've been having, and wondering whether that would ruin everything for this cycle, while I'm too far away to do anything about it! :wacko: I did manage to calm myself down, though... Well done on getting the TSH down. Here's hoping the extra time and supplements will get you ready for the Feb 1st scan! :dust:

Wish, Disneyfan: I've been wondering whether my extra 2 pounds or so have been due to the BCP or to anxious eating...

Wish, for my December cycle I did not exercise throughout the whole cycle, in case exercise was somehow affecting my follicles. That doesn't work for me, though--I'm back to exercising, and will only stop after my next egg retrieval, whenever that is... Enjoy it while you can! And after that... good luck! :dust:

Amanda: so you're in the 2ww now, and having to deal with PIO... difficult time. Hang in there! Best of luck! :dust:

Hazel, I had no idea lentil soup was good! I just had some oxtail and lentils sitting around... I am soooo glad to see that your ultrasound went well, and that you got to hear that heartbeat! I can only imagine how exciting and moving that must be... :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hazel - I'm so happy your scan went well!! I am sooooo anxious to see a HB someday!

klik - oh I remember being a few lbs heavier on bcp as well! yeah, not working out doesn't work for me - so hard to get back into it after a month off or whatnot. So I just worked out up until my TWW this time. 

transfer is tomorrow, hopefully! let's hope the bugger survives the thaw tomorrow. That's the next worry on the list. :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> hazel - I'm so happy your scan went well!! I am sooooo anxious to see a HB someday!
> 
> klik - oh I remember being a few lbs heavier on bcp as well! yeah, not working out doesn't work for me - so hard to get back into it after a month off or whatnot. So I just worked out up until my TWW this time.
> 
> transfer is tomorrow, hopefully! let's hope the bugger survives the thaw tomorrow. That's the next worry on the list. :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks!!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

What time is your transfer? I'll be thinking of you!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

just found out it's at 12:30 tomorrow, have to be there by 11:30 and start loading up on water. I usually drink til I'm about to burst and they send me to the restroom to let a bit out! :haha:

kind of annoyed b/c I took the whole morning off hoping it was at least going to be before noon. Now being midday, just have to rejigger the schedule. Whatever....zen right??


----------



## Disneyfan88

My last one was at 12:30. I scheduled acupuncture before and after, so I had to start loading up on water extra early. They always tell me to let some out every time. And my husband's response is always "what do you mean count to 8 and _stop_ peeing? :shrug:" :haha:

Best of luck!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I forgot to mention -- my acupuncturist recommends keeping your feet warm, eat and drink nothing that is colder than room temperature (warm and hot temperatures are better), and lots of protein (like chicken) post transfer. She also recommends pineapple core to aid with implementation. :thumbup:


----------



## Asterimou

Wish2BMom said:


> just found out it's at 12:30 tomorrow, have to be there by 11:30 and start loading up on water. I usually drink til I'm about to burst and they send me to the restroom to let a bit out! :haha:
> 
> kind of annoyed b/c I took the whole morning off hoping it was at least going to be before noon. Now being midday, just have to rejigger the schedule. Whatever....zen right??

Good luck today wish :) I was also bursting at my transfer. One second you panic because you don't feel it's full enough and then, bam, you can hardly focus on anything but your bladder! All part of the journey. Hope this is a sticky embie xx


----------



## Hope16

GOod luck today Wish!! I'll be thinking about you. Wishing you all the best today xo! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you everyone!! Just got the call that my little embie survived the thaw - one worry down. :) It's coming home to mama! haha

Thanks for the tips, disney - I'm going to be living off of tea and decaf coffee, and I can't ever get enough proteins so that won't be a problem. Good thing it's winter - warm drinks and wool socks!! :)


----------



## klik

Wish: hurray for the thaw survival! Best, best, best of luck for the transfer!! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - Excellent news on the thaw! We are all rooting for you!! :happydance:


----------



## klik

So quiet around here... I'll share my latest anxiety: I'm in Brazil (where I'm from), which has got to be one of the worst places for an aspiring mother to be (Zika virus, in case anyone is wondering)... and I'm full of mosquito bites, to boot.:dohh: OTOH, no one in my family has ever had dengue fever (touch wood), which is carried by the same family of mosquitoes as Zika. I'm sure I'll be fine but sometimes it does feel like every little thing I do can hurt my possibilities of having a healthy baby! *sigh*

Enough of the negativity, huh? We've had some good news here recently, and we've now got a couple of ongoing 2ww's. For my part, I can't wait for my baseline scan on Friday!


----------



## Asterimou

Klik- I would think the same about Zika. I just feel so sorry for those parents, it must be so hard. I think you actually have to be pregnant so if you got it now it won't impact things (I'm no expert though and have now idea how long the virus lasts!). How long are you staying there? Is it a visit of longer term. If you are staying I would seek advice just as a precaution. I'm with you on the worry after worry. Seems every hurdle we get over there is another! One day those hurdles will end and we'll all get there :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik said:


> So quiet around here... I'll share my latest anxiety: I'm in Brazil (where I'm from), which has got to be one of the worst places for an aspiring mother to be (Zika virus, in case anyone is wondering)... and I'm full of mosquito bites, to boot.:dohh: OTOH, no one in my family has ever had dengue fever (touch wood), which is carried by the same family of mosquitoes as Zika. I'm sure I'll be fine but sometimes it does feel like every little thing I do can hurt my possibilities of having a healthy baby! *sigh*
> 
> Enough of the negativity, huh? We've had some good news here recently, and we've now got a couple of ongoing 2ww's. For my part, I can't wait for my baseline scan on Friday!

klik - I, too, can understand the concern. :hugs: Fingers crossed for you that you remain healthy for the duration of your stay! It's exciting that your baseline is coming up! You're getting closer! :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

While the CDC advises against travel to areas where Zika is currently rampant, I did see this on the CDC website, which sounds good:



> *If a woman who is not pregnant is bitten by a mosquito and infected with Zika virus, will her future pregnancies be at risk?*
> We do not know the risk to the baby if a woman is infected with Zika virus while she is pregnant. However, Zika virus infection does not pose a risk of birth defects for future pregnancies. Zika virus usually remains in the blood of an infected person for only a few days to a week. The virus will not cause infections in a baby that is conceived after the virus is cleared from the blood.


----------



## klik

Asterimou: I feel terrible for the parents, too... What colossal lack of luck... I hope they find a way to stop this thing. It's not even, for the most part, a particularly bad illness for the adults, but those poor babies, and their parents... I'm leaving tomorrow, and so far all I've got is the cold I've brought with me from London. I'm also not in the worst-affected region (I'm in the southeast, where there are significantly fewer cases per capita). So while I'm not actually truly worried for myself, there is just that little niggling doubt: did I do something really stupid? Thanks for the sympathy and advice! I agree--one day we will clear those hurdles, and voila: happy baby!! :hugs:

Disneyfan, thank you so much for the sympathy and encouragement and information! :hugs: One of my niggling fears has been that I'll fly back to London and suddenly develop a fever, and then have to delay treatment for a month or two... but if the infection clears out that quickly, it should all really be ok.

Apologies for the drama. I just feel I have so little control over this process that I have no margin for error on anything I CAN control. But that's a fallacy. Seeing my family is doing me good. On the whole, I'm sure I made the right decision! :thumbup: Good luck to all of us! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! 

klik - I understand the worries as well but it sounds like you're all good. And I'm sure seeing your family for an extended time helped the heart and soul quite a bit!!
looking forward to your scan this week!

aster - how are the therapy sessions going?

disney - feeling any thicker yet?? :haha: I hope all looks great next week!


----------



## klik

Wish! I've been dying to ask--how did it go?!?! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

just great!! hopefully the little guy (or girl) is hanging on tightly and thinking 'wow, this is a great place to hang out for the next 9.5 months!' :)

and the grade of the embryo was better than i remembered - an AB and I think the only thing better is AA. The doc said that was excellent and 'you can't get much better than that'. Plus I didn't know that at 5 days, it's already started hatching. So the nurse said it would take about 3 days to implant. I swear I've been on high alert to every niggle going on just in case it's the implantation. Like I can feel it! But I know some get a strong cramp or whatnot. Anyway, let the symptom spotting begin. I'd like to say I'd ignore it but that's not happening.

Beta is 2/5 

please please please boobs start hurting this weekend and give me some cramping!!


----------



## klik

Out of context that has got to be one of the most bizarre wishes I've ever seen! :rofl:

I'm so glad it all went well, and that your blastocyst is high-quality! Dig in there, little blastocyst! You are home now. :dust:

Good luck with the symptom-spotting! :haha: Please do share if you feel like it! I am sure I'll go fully bonkers when it's my turn to have another 2ww...


----------



## adr75050

I used to constantly post on this thread a little over a year ago when I was trying to get pregnant. I did 4 IVF and 2 FET, My last FET was in December of 2014 and in January 2015 I got my BFP. In September of 2015 I delivered a full term, 7lb 4oz little girl named Adalynn. She was stillborn and had become tangled in her cord three days before my c-section. Im back trying one last time. My husband and I have two frozen embryos left, and no more money. Im praying we get pregnant again, but I know the odds are not in our favor, and even if we conceive, I have learned we will never be "in the clear" until we are holding our live baby. We transferred 12 embryos during all these rounds and only one ever attached, Adalynn. Just looking for support as I start my final FET. This thread was good luck and good support for me before, hopefully it will be again.


----------



## klik

Hi, Adr, welcome! :flower: I am so, so, so sorry... What an overwhelmingly painful experience... I am truly sorry for your loss. I am sure it's difficult to keep going, I'm sure the fears loom large, yet you will be trying. You deserve massive kudos for that... But you are carrying on because you know there is hope. It may have been dashed multiple times before, once particularly brutally... but still, hope survives.

Have you got a date yet for your FET? I really hope it works this time, really works, with a live, healthy baby in your arms... Best of luck, and don't despair! :hugs:


----------



## adr75050

Thank you for welcoming me. my FET date is 2/26 and I should TWW with results March 8th.


----------



## amanda1235

Adr, I am so very sorry for your loss. All my thoughts are with you!! You definitely deserve this to work. Welcome!


----------



## Hope16

My heart breaks for you and your little one. Wishing you a successful FET and healthy pregnancy xo


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik said:


> Asterimou: I feel terrible for the parents, too... What colossal lack of luck... I hope they find a way to stop this thing. It's not even, for the most part, a particularly bad illness for the adults, but those poor babies, and their parents... I'm leaving tomorrow, and so far all I've got is the cold I've brought with me from London. I'm also not in the worst-affected region (I'm in the southeast, where there are significantly fewer cases per capita). So while I'm not actually truly worried for myself, there is just that little niggling doubt: did I do something really stupid? Thanks for the sympathy and advice! I agree--one day we will clear those hurdles, and voila: happy baby!! :hugs:
> 
> Disneyfan, thank you so much for the sympathy and encouragement and information! :hugs: One of my niggling fears has been that I'll fly back to London and suddenly develop a fever, and then have to delay treatment for a month or two... but if the infection clears out that quickly, it should all really be ok.
> 
> Apologies for the drama. I just feel I have so little control over this process that I have no margin for error on anything I CAN control. But that's a fallacy. Seeing my family is doing me good. On the whole, I'm sure I made the right decision! :thumbup: Good luck to all of us! :dust:

No apologies needed! It's a stressful situation but one that I'm sure you'll do fine with. Enjoy the rest of your visit and I wish you safe travels home. Best of luck with your scan!! :hugs:



Wish2BMom said:


> hi girls!
> 
> klik - I understand the worries as well but it sounds like you're all good. And I'm sure seeing your family for an extended time helped the heart and soul quite a bit!!
> looking forward to your scan this week!
> 
> aster - how are the therapy sessions going?
> 
> disney - feeling any thicker yet?? :haha: I hope all looks great next week!

I sure hope so! I'm experiencing an increase in symptoms from the estrace. If you've taken it, you likely know what I'm referring to.:blush: :haha: I went for acupuncture last Saturday, and when I reported that my lining was too thin and my FET was being pushed back, she changed tactics and did electroacupuncture on my back instead, which is supposed to help with my lining. I've also increased my beef intake. Fingers crossed for good news on Monday!



Wish2BMom said:


> just great!! hopefully the little guy (or girl) is hanging on tightly and thinking 'wow, this is a great place to hang out for the next 9.5 months!' :)
> 
> and the grade of the embryo was better than i remembered - an AB and I think the only thing better is AA. The doc said that was excellent and 'you can't get much better than that'. Plus I didn't know that at 5 days, it's already started hatching. So the nurse said it would take about 3 days to implant. I swear I've been on high alert to every niggle going on just in case it's the implantation. Like I can feel it! But I know some get a strong cramp or whatnot. Anyway, let the symptom spotting begin. I'd like to say I'd ignore it but that's not happening.
> 
> Beta is 2/5
> 
> please please please boobs start hurting this weekend and give me some cramping!!

Fantastic news about your blast! :dust: that your little one hangs on tight and settles in! My doctor says that day 5 blasts implant within 2 days. Good luck!!



klik said:


> Out of context that has got to be one of the most bizarre wishes I've ever seen! :rofl:

:rofl:



adr75050 said:


> I used to constantly post on this thread a little over a year ago when I was trying to get pregnant. I did 4 IVF and 2 FET, My last FET was in December of 2014 and in January 2015 I got my BFP. In September of 2015 I delivered a full term, 7lb 4oz little girl named Adalynn. She was stillborn and had become tangled in her cord three days before my c-section. Im back trying one last time. My husband and I have two frozen embryos left, and no more money. Im praying we get pregnant again, but I know the odds are not in our favor, and even if we conceive, I have learned we will never be "in the clear" until we are holding our live baby. We transferred 12 embryos during all these rounds and only one ever attached, Adalynn. Just looking for support as I start my final FET. This thread was good luck and good support for me before, hopefully it will be again.

Welcome! It breaks my heart to read about your loss. I'm so very sorry and wish you the best of luck with your next FET. :hugs::hugs::hugs: The ladies here are incredibly supportive! :dust: that you will find success very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Hope16

@Wish ...sending you lots of sticky dust vibes!! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

adr - welcome back, though I am so sorry that you had to be back. What a terrible, heartbreaking experience. You are so strong for making it through that and coming up for air to try again. I can't imagine. We are totally here to root you on with your next cycle! 

disney - that's great that you got a change up in the acu! I am on a butt-load of estrace but I actually don't know what you're referencing! unless you mean the cm. Ugh, i'm just so out of proportion with my own hormones. 

hope - how was your scan last week? did you update us? how are you feeling?

klik - i'll totally keep you all updated on any symptoms!

amanda - how are things going with you? feeling anything?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Yep - the CM. So much of it all the time. :dohh: I remember it lessening after I started the progesterone on my last cycle.


----------



## Hope16

my scan went well. baby is measuring 7weeks+1. Heart beat was 142bpm. They didn't draw blood this time. He said since everything seems to be measuring well, he's no longer concerned with my hcg or progesterone levels. I cry every time I have a scan because I feel so overwhelmed that this miracle I've long waited for will be gone in a second. No matter how often people try to tell me to relax and enjoy your pregnancy I can't. It's frightening! Unfortunately for us ladies, we don't get that happy blissful worry free bubble. We struggled to get pregnant and might have to face struggling to stay pregnant. 

Do you ladies ever think about how you are going feel once you get your bfp? Do you think you'll be like me? Or am I crazy?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh i'm completely going to feel like you b/c I've struggled so much and had 1 mc already. And being older, etc. It's just not the prime situation biologically to try to bring a baby into this world. That does NOT mean that it can't be done, obviously. But I'm definitely going to be the biggest worry wart!


----------



## Asterimou

Adr- big hugs to you. What you experienced must have been so tough. I hope you can find peace and that this will finally be the cycle that leads to your little one being born healthy.

Hope - I'm sure I will be a bag of nerves. My first IVF was just one worry after the other. I've been to counselling and am listening to positive hypnotherapy and affirmations. I'm using it to push the negative thoughts away. I know sometimes it is impossible but I do think this experience has to make us all stronger and more able to cope with our emotions. Pregnancy should be a time for bonding with your baby. I think that when you try so hard to conceive you almost put a barrier up to that bonding because you are still trying to protect yourself. I guess if you can try and push negative thoughts away more often than not then that is progress. Don't be too hard on yourself. And I'm sure it will all work out for you this time xx


----------



## Hope16

I really hope so. Thanks Ladies.


----------



## Wish2BMom

how's everyone doing today? scan today, right Disney?

klik - baseline this week? or was it last Friday? i'm losing track of things now... :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hope - You're not crazy at all. I remember feeling the same things the last time, and if I am lucky enough for lightening to strike twice, I'll feel those same feeling again with another pregnancy. I'm hoping things work out for us. We have 2 normal embryos left in the freezer, and I'm sort of hanging all my hopes on them. In any case, enjoy your pregnancy. You have so much to look forward to, and it'll be amazing when you can start feeling movements! :thumbup:

Wish - My scan is in a little over 3 hours. I'm praying that I get good news later and can schedule our transfer for next week! How are you doing?

klik - I hope your scan went well last Friday!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm well! no crazy symptoms but I'm hoping things pick up this week. I just checked my symptoms from last May and I'm not too far off from them. They are just to a lesser degree. 

my boobs are slightly sore - that's more than all of my BFN months! I don't feel a thing in those months.
I've had this little niggle cramp or sensation in my lower right side of my uterus for a few days now. Comes and goes, so again - nothing to write home about.
I was SO flaky yesterday when DH, his Dad and I were playing a board game. I couldn't keep which playing piece was mine straight! DH kept looking at me wondering what was going on.

I guess that's it! So nothing crazy or outlandish that I can point to that's saying 'I'm SO pregnant!!' :haha:


----------



## klik

Wish, I'm going to go right ahead and be excited on your behalf! :dust::dust::dust:

Disneyfan: how did it go?!

Hope, I've had a MC, once... my only pregnancy that I know of... so I'll be incredibly anxious if I get another pregnancy. It's completely natural. Must be a relief every time you get confirmation that things are going well!

Asterimou: looks like the counselling is helping... I'm glad to hear it!

Ladies, I shall have to be brief! Scan and bloods went really well on Friday (I have a little cyst but it's not producing estrogen). Of course the BCP inhibits FSH production, so my relatively-low FSH number is fake, but I don't care. I just want to do this thing! Follow-up scan tomorrow. I hope it works. And I hope the mosquitoes that did bite me did not manage to give me anything that will affect the potential little embryo. Truth is, I won't really stop worrying til baby is born. Everything I've read thus far is encouraging, but certainty is hard to get. Anyway... hoping I get as far as a live baby someday!

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Disneyfan88

I'll reply properly to the recent posts later when I have more time, but we're getting pushed back another week. :dohh: My lining is 8.1 today. My doctor said that for many clinics that's enough, but she's picky and wants it at least 9. Next lining check is next Tuesday, and if all looks good (finally!), we can transfer the following week.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - Sounds promising! :thumbup: When is your official test day? :dust: I'm rooting for you!!

klik - Good luck at your follow-up scan! I'm sure you'll do great! :hugs: I wonder if there's a blood test that you can get to test for the Zika virus in your blood. I'm sure everything will be ok, but I can definitely understand the worry. I've been reading about the Zika virus a little bit (we're planning a trip to SoCal in May, and while the virus isn't in the US yet, I'm concerned about the possibility of it coming here by the time we travel there), and the things I've come across leads me to believe you'll be ok, too. :hugs:


My doctor emailed me this evening. My estradiol level came back at 318, so no need to change my medication dosage. She thinks that since I went from 5.6 to 8.1 in 2 weeks, I should be at 9+ by next week. If I am, she'll let me schedule my transfer for the following week. Fingers crossed! I've never had lining issues with any of my previous embryo transfers, so I'm a bit perplexed by the sudden issues. :shrug:


----------



## klik

Aw, Disneyfan, I'm sorry to hear the lining is going slowly... your doctor sounds pretty comfortable with it, though--she seems to be saying, no worries, it's just a matter of time. Of course it feels nicer when things "just work..." and I'm sure you're anxious to get things going... but it does seem you're on the right path, just slowly... Hang in there... :hugs:

I seem to be going slowly, too. Just came from my CD7 scan, and there seems to be no follicle growth... one para-ovarian cyst that I think I've had for ages... a small endometrioma, nothing to worry about... but as far as follicles go, there's just one tiny one, maybe. Last time around I had a super-fast growing follie, and now I seem to only have slowpokes. Then again, I took the BCP this time around, and that does make the ovaries a bit sleepy. Oh, well. Hopefully just a matter of time. At least lining is thin, so follicle size and lining are in sync. Also, the more time passes, the less likely it is I'll have any Zika issues! My doctor was in the scan room, so I mentioned having gone to Brazil, and instead of cancelling the cycle on the spot, which was my fear, he mused that one possible outcome is that maybe now I'm immune, and that is a plus. Loving the optimism! :thumbup: OTOH, he did suggest I ask my general practitioner what sort of testing is in fact available, just in case... So I'll do that.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man - sleepy linings and follies? I'm glad both of you are ok with things, though - it'll get here. Slow and steady wins the race, right? 
Disney - you're sooooo close! 
And klik - I'm glad everything is in sync with you and that your doc isn't worried about the Zika virus! 
When are your next scans?

hope - happy 8 weeks! when is your next scan?


----------



## Hope16

I go Monday, February 8th. 

Two days ago I had HORRIBLE cramping. It lasted about 2 hours. I took Tylenol and the cramps subsided. I never bled that night which was a relief. Afterwards my nausea was the worst it has ever been. Then yesterday I finally made a bowel movement (after a long 5 days). Now I feel a million times better. No nausea or heartburn or anything. I'm hoping the cramps were just horrible gas from being backed up. But honestly they were low abdominal cramps/menstrual type that pained me every time I stood up or walked. I just hope everything is okay. When you have nausea 24/7 and then all of a sudden it's gone, you can't help but worry something is wrong.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and meant to say my test date is this Fri, 2/5

oh dear, that sounds so uncomfortable, Hope. Just think, though - all of those toxins building up could cause nausea too. It's all interconnected! I'm sure everything is fine, but I understand your concern.


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik - Thanks! :hugs: I must say that it was easier to accept the news this time around since I seem to be making progress and am getting close. I'm sure your follies will catch up. It sounds like you're on the right track. And that's great about your doctor's take about the Zika virus. It would be great if you could get blood work done before your next transfer just to ease your mind. 

Hope - The things our bodies do to drive us crazy! I'm nearly positive that the cramping was gas related. I've felt that before. Do you have another scan soon? :hugs:

wish - Thanks!! Your test day is coming up soon! I'm so excited for you! :thumbup:


----------



## klik

Thanks, Wish! I WAS ok until I got the unfortunate bloodwork call... It seems likely I'll have an early LH surge, while my follicles are still tiny, so this cycle will most likely be cancelled. :dohh::dohh::dohh: I was meant to skip today's scan/bloods but they asked me back in because my LH levels had increased quite a bit by Tuesday. This process is SO FRUSTRATING sometimes! And I'm too late to take the pill, too, so who knows, maybe next cycle I'll have a cyst again. Bah! Then again, who knows, maybe this is our chance to do this thing naturally :winkwink: I'm super-excited for your test date, though. It's coming so fast! Two more days! :dust::dust::dust:

Hope: I'm sorry about the cramping and the panic it must have caused... I'm glad you did not bleed--that must have been a comfort... Best of luck on Monday. I really, really hope this one sticks for you!! :dust::dust::dust:

Disneyfan: thanks! I hope you're building up your lining nicely, to make it all cozy for your little embryo! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies.

Klik - sorry to hear about the delay. Patience is a virtue so they say. I'm actually out the country for the whole of Feb so don't even have my nurse appointment until March, so looking mid March start now. Me and hubby decided to take a holiday in the sun so I fly straight from working abroad to a nice beach :) Are you going to for it again in March ?

Wish - I have everything crossed for you, hope you're okay in your tww xx

Disney - hope that lining gets thicker.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you girls. Yes, waiting is one of the most frustrating parts of all of this. Always seems we're waiting for something. klik - I hope something natural does happen for you this month!! 

aster - very jealous of your vacation on a beach! I haven't had a beach vacation since my wedding in 2011!!

I am quite nervous about my test, actually. Some days I think it might be positive, but then something else happens (or doesn't) and I think I'm out. Like this morning, cleaning out the crinone, my cervix was low and hard. Yesterday it was high and hard. I know that the CP isn't anything to hang your hat on but it's just those little things you can't help but keep in your head. I should just test early - I don't have a trigger shot in my body this time that would give me a false positive and as of today, I'm 9dp5dt, so that's really plenty of time. But I'm just so nervous and DH also hates when I don't want to follow doctor's orders.
...as you can see, I've completely lost it!

on a positive note, I am feeling a few things that I definitely do not feel on months it's been a BFN. And I have been watching with a very close eye since my m/c to see the difference between pregnant vs not but still on progesterone, etc. So I can tell what is attributed to progesterone (absolutely nothing for me - not even a sore boob!) and what could be pregnancy related. But it's so slight. Sighhh


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik - I'm so sorry about the prospect of your cycle being cancelled! Keep your head up and hang in there. Believe me when I say that I know what it's like to learn that things aren't going your way. Hang in there -- we'll get there!! :hugs::hugs:

Asterimou - Your travel plans sound lovely! I'd soooo like to be beach bound right about now. Work is driving me crazy! Best of the luck with the rest of your work trip. The beach is definitely something nice to look forward to! :flower:

Wish - I'm soooooo keeping everything crossed for you! The fact that you're noticing subtle differences sounds positive. My doctor normally schedules beta 8 days past 5 day transfers. You're almost to Friday - hang in there!!


As for me, I'm supposed to be building up my lining, and I strongly suspect that I forgot to take my morning estrace today. I just took my evening dose about half an hour ago, but :dohh::dohh::dohh: Stupid, stupid me. :dohh:


----------



## klik

Asterimou: looks like we'll be keeping each other company! I'm really glad you and your hubby are going somewhere relaxing, warm, and beautiful. It will give both mind and body a chance to rest, and hopefully give you great strength for your next attempt. :thumbup:

Wish: Best of luck. I know how hard the wait is... I'm encouraged by your unusual (for you) symptoms, but of course, you don't know until you wait a while, and then have your test... It's not long now. All you have to do is survive a couple more days... :hugs:

Disneyfan: thanks. I agree, we will get there! I'm sorry you forgot your estrace... that is so frustrating... but your lining has been building up so well, I'm sure you'll be ready by your next scan. :hugs:

So yes, my cycle has been cancelled. I am having an early LH surge. I've been instructed to take norethisterone for the last half of my cycle, which should prevent new cysts from forming and, as I understand it, kick the LH back into gear. It also means I'm not allowed to try naturally. But I have a strong feeling that I shouldn't have had two cycles cancelled in a row, and even any natural chances eliminated altogether. I've arranged a phone consultation with a doctor in the US, a specialist in DOR. Let's see if he can help my clinic to find a better protocol for me... in the meantime, I will stick to my clinic's instructions...

I really apologise for the negativity--I feel frustrated at the moment. But I have not lost hope, and I feel like after two cancelled cycles SURELY I should get a break next time around! :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, klik - that is SO frustrating. Go with your gut, for sure. I'm glad you contacted that specialist. I hope he can help where you need him to help. Where is he located?
Does anyone have any idea why you're having early LH surges? or is that what is on time but the follie growth isn't keeping up? sorry for all of the questions...:hugs:

disney - your lining is going to be gorgeous and plump come this next scan! You'll definitely be ready for your transfer!!

ready for the flip-flopping Wish2bmom?? :haha:
So today, really last night while in bed, my brain was basically just thinking 'yep, we're pregnant so just hold on tight little one'. Like, the test doesn't even matter tomorrow. I was having some cramps that were radiating into my thigh/hip joint, my boobs were more sore. I was extremely exhausted yesterday around 3, made it to 5, was in a daze when making dinner and then just really subdued the rest of the night. I made it awake until 9:45 and went to sleep but then at midnight, my eyes popped open and I couldn't get back to sleep!! That's when I was feeling all the cramping and such. This is exactly what happened to me last time, it feels so familiar. So, I'm hoping I'm right. I'll actually be quite confused tomorrow if it's negative.

so that's me. Crazy Wish. Someone please slap me back into reality!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik - I'm so sorry to hear that your cycle is being cancelled. I'm hoping that the specialist will have some ideas for you. It's incredibly frustrating to have your body work against you and have to face 2 cancelled cycles. Hang in there and don't lose hope. :hugs:

Wish - I'm feeling warm fuzzies for you. :thumbup: It really does sound promising! I'm trying my hardest not to be a bad influence and get you to test. :winkwink:


----------



## amanda1235

Wish keeping my fx for you tomorrow!

Klik, I'm so sorry, totally sucks. 

So I tested and got a bfn. I'm trying to stay hopeful that this will eventually work, but that's getting REALLY hard to believe.


----------



## klik

Thanks, Wish! I don't mind the questions at all. The specialist in question is Dr Davis, at Cornell, in NYC. His clinic gets mixed reviews, but he himself gets only rave reviews as far as I can see... My doctor is quite disturbed that I've gotten an early LH surge--says it's worrying that my brain and ovaries are so out-of-sync. But I've kind of noticed (when I was doing my own ovulation monitoring) that travel tends to do that to me. I need to tell him that before he refuses to treat me any longer! In my experience, my LH surge is indeed early--it seems to be happening around day 9 or 10, but for me it should be more like day 13. Then again, follie growth seems particularly slow this cycle, so the two seem to just be totally out of sync... :wacko:

Wish, best best best of luck today (well, it is Friday here already). I hope your symptoms are accurate... I hope this is happening for you, and that it sticks this time. :dust:

Disneyfan, thank you so much! I will not lose hope, I promise! :thumbup:

Amanda, I am so sorry! Hopefully just too early, but of course that is really discouraging... When is OTD? Good luck... :hugs:

Let me share my most recent wacky update: it was a different doctor who cancelled my cycle and instructed me to take norethisterone (following protocol) but my doctor asked if I'd be willing to come back in today for another scan to see if the follicle growth has caught up with the LH levels. Mind you, I don't think it has--I don't feel like I have high estrogen levels right now... so I'm pretty sure it will be cancelled, though of course I will go in to check. On the plus side, though, my doc said better not to take the norethisterone, and to wait for my brain and my ovaries to get back in sync by themselves. Which means we can at least try naturally... and a little bit of hope is better than none! Then again, if I get a cyst next cycle, I'll be pretty upset. :wacko: Still and all, I am sure we will all get there eventually, in our own ways!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - I'm so sorry! :hugs::hugs: Try not to lose hope. We're here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik - It's still Thursday here, but I hope your scan brings you good news today (your today). It's great that your doctor is wanting to do things naturally. Fingers crossed that there will be no cysts next cycle should it come to that! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

I'm sorry Amanda. I know you didn't feel this was your cycle. What are you planning next? Hang in there, you may still get your little one. Big hugs, I hope you're okay. I did find counselling and listening to positive affirmations helped xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

I went in for my bloodwork this morning and picked up tests on the way home. Both were BFN. I'm feeling pretty duped by my body. DH is home today too so I basically just yelled down the bad news to him and went into my office to work. I can't....ugh....I CAN continue to take it but I just can't take it, yanno? So tired of BFNs. I really thought this was it. I'm so confused as to the signals my body was sending. 
so Amanda - I get you, girl! this whole thing just blows. I really don't want to have another convo about what meds to shoot up with next for the fight to make over 3 follicles so a cycle won't get cancelled. I don't want the pressure of paying for the meds time and time again out of pocket. I'm so tired. And I've only been doing this (IVF) since last May. So then I feel weak b/c I haven't been in this anywhere near as long as others have. 

sorry for my diatribe. Kinda just string of thought typing right now!

klik - I'm so happy with how things turned around for you!! FX'ed that you can make something happen naturally! and at the very least, that you can get some insight into why your LH and ovaries are out of sync. Good luck with your scan!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Oh Wish, I'm so sorry!! I felt the same thing after my last BFN, so I know exactly what you're feeling. :hugs::hugs: The whole process is so draining in so many ways, so what you're feeling is completely normal. If you are up for another cycle, we'll be here rooting for you along the way. Try to do something this weekend to help take your mind off of things. Hang in there!

Big hugs for all of you ladies who've gotten disappointing news lately!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

I'm so sorry Wish. Try to be kind to yourself, but a good cry is probably in order. I know you must be so tired of doing this but I'm sure you can dust yourself off for another round. Just take some time out though. Big hugs xx


----------



## klik

Oh, Wish, I am so sorry! Oh, no... I know what you mean, you can take it but you can't. I really do. Darn it! Please do consider one thing, when you have the ability to consider anything at all: please consider using a clinic that will NOT cancel you if you make fewer than three follies. That is just cruel and unusual punishment. You only need ONE, and it drives me crazy that women get cancelled after all that emotional, physical, and financial investment just because they're only producing one or two follies. Since my situation is driving me bonkers too, I happen to have asked a question on a different forum (dedicated to over-40, high-FSH folk) regarding which clinics in the US are best for DOR. Here is the link to the thread: https://www.network54.com/Forum/53068/thread/1454584989/last-1454687269/View+Thread -- all the clinics I mention in the title would not, as I understand it, cancel a cycle even if there is one egg to retrieve. None of them are in NH, though, sadly... Anyway, the other women in the forum have then added lots of really good information. Maybe it's too much for you to process right now, but maybe you're like me, and numbers and planning make you feel better. Either way, I am really sorry. I was really hoping it would happen for you this time. But it will happen. Your personality shines through in this forum, and I'm certain you will make a good mother, someday. Not as soon as you hoped, but still... hopefully soon. :hugs: Also, thanks for the encouragement and wishes!

Disneyfan: thank you so much for the wishes! :hugs:

My update: today's scan went meh. No follicles of any notable size, but then my LH stopped increasing and my oestrogen went up just a tiny bit. I now have another scan on Monday. Because why not? Who knows, maybe I'll just have a slow follie that will eventually make a baby...


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, thank you so much, klik!! your message is so thoughtful and sweet. :hugs: Thank you to all of you for your kind words. This whole process...ugh. Gotta keep the end result in mind at all times, though.

I'm going to read into your other thread too - the clinic I go through is a 'center of excellence' for my insurance so we are charged a VERY good rate and don't have to pay as much out of pocket for them. 
They actually didn't cancel the one cycle I had with less than 3 follies, but I was downgraded to an IUI. I thought this was a good approach - they put me under for egg retrieval and I know they don't want to go through the surgical process for less than 3 follies since there may be no eggs at all. I'm ok with this mindset but I'll look into your research as well.

I'm going to be doing a patch protocol next time, I guess. No details yet, I have my appt with the RE to go over them on 2/18. So going into an immediate next cycle is out. I probably have to get all of the estrace and crinone out of my system anyway. 

I'm sorry that your scan was 'meh', but that sounds better than 'bah!' :) I hope tomorrow shows more growth and you can get on your way!
good luck to you this week, as well, disney!

we need some good things to happen here!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Wish! :hugs: to ya! My next scan is on Tuesday. Fingers crossed!

Good luck today, klik. I hope you receive favorable results from your scan or a positive next steps plan to move forward with. :hugs:

Hi to all of the other wonderful ladies that may be lurking.


----------



## klik

Wish: you're very welcome! Ah, I understand, it's great that your clinic is covered in your insurance and you at least don't have to pay everything out of pocket... Also, the conversion to IUI does seem a very sensible approach. I have a wish for the most interventionist approach possible, but that's not exactly rational... We've seen a couple of IUI successes on this very thread! I hadn't heard of a patch protocol before, but I think it's about the method of estrogen delivery? I'm not even on estrogen--I think there's a big difference there between US and UK (or maybe it's a natural cycle IVF thing, perhaps...?) It's so funny, I research and research and never get to the bottom of anything! But hey, we'll get there someday, somehow. The 18th is not that far away... next week, in fact! Also, thanks for the wishes! :hugs:

Disneyfan: thank you so much for the wishes! I hope everything runs smoothly tomorrow. I hope your lining is nice and thick and ready for a little blastocyst! :hugs:

My scan sadly did not go very well (bah!)... "no development." The sonographer wanted to cancel the cycle there and then (before the blood test results, even), but I want to talk to my doctor first, just in case. There's a hint of "menopause" in all this, but hopefully this is my body reacting to long airplane trips (it's done that before--once, I skipped a period altogether). Anyway, I need to tell my doc I'm going to be unfaithful to him--after all I need the clinic to send all my info over to Dr Davis so he can use his presumably amazing abilities to come up with the best possible protocol for me. I shall keep you posted... in the meantime, waiting for Disneyfan results, Wish and Asterimou's next appointments, and any developments you lovely lurkers might have!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm wondering about menopause myself. I kinda just want someone to tell me it's happening and then maybe we can toss all of this stuff and look into adoption. I've been having night sweats for well over a year now. If a room at a party is slightly warm, I'm sweating and need to step outside. But I don't have hot flashes just sitting around my house, so maybe this really is just at parties! haha

yeah, I mean - IUI will most likely not work for us. I think I need someone to insert the damn sperm into the damn egg and hope for the best. But I know DH isn't going to want to travel around the country for better options - he's more practical in his ways and is like 'if it's not going to happen to us here, then maybe we become realistic and look into other avenues (like adoption)'. 

I think you're right about the patch protocol. I need to do some research and understand more about it.

I'm sorry about your non-progression today. That's crap. Let us know what happens when you talk to your doc. I hope it's the plane rides too.


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik - I'm so sorry that your scan didn't going well. Fingers crossed that Dr. Davis will come up with a new plan that brings you the success we all want for you!

Wish - I hope that your RE can help you come up with a new plan, too. The 18th will be here before you know it. That's great that you get good rates through your insurance. My insurance has a lifetime max of $7,000 for infertility, and I blew through that during IVF #1 (thank goodness that lifetime max doesn't include the medication costs). We had to pay for IVF #2, the genetic testing, and all 3 FETs (including this one) completely out of pocket. Add to that the fact that my transfer keeps getting pushed back and I'm going to be billed for each lining check/office visit...:dohh: 

I pray that both of you ladies find success before menopause actually sets in. :hugs:

Lining check is tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed that I finally get good news! I'd like to change the course of luck in this thread back around. :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, disney!! you're our next hope for good news!! :)

yikes, that is a low lifetime max for this stuff!! I feel you, though - we hit our Rx OOP max in the first IVF too. I didn't know to shop around so I just went through our regular pharmacy and, apparently, they charge almost full price! I was doing Gonal-F too which is the kiss of death for costs, I've found. So all of my meds are OOP now. 

welp - just found out that I have a business trip next week from 2/16-2/18 to CA, so I have to postpone my appt with my doc to 2/29. She is on vacation the full week after 2/18 so I have to wait until she's back. So now I can't start the patch until my next cycle. I think this puts me out to a test date of May now. Almost 1/2 the year gone by then! UGH! We said we were going to try for one more calendar year and then call it. We'll see about that, but geez. Guess I can go back to my boxing gym and maybe get into some kind of shape again, then!


----------



## Disneyfan88

So sorry for another delay, Wish! On the plus side, we've been having gorgeous weather in CA this week, so hopefully it will be nice when you are here. :flower: What part of CA are you traveling to?


No news from me. My stubborn lining is 8.6 - still just shy of the 9.0 minimum that me RE wants. :dohh: I go back on Friday to check it again. It's at least an hour drive each way without traffic. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhhhh boy - your lining is a stubborn bugger!!

I'm coming into Sacramento. i'm sure anywhere in CA is nicer than NH this time of year!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> ohhhhhh boy - your lining is a stubborn bugger!!
> 
> I'm coming into Sacramento. i'm sure anywhere in CA is nicer than NH this time of year!!

Thanks! My doc finally decided it's time to up my estrogen dosage to 2 pills 3x a day. I start that regimen tomorrow. 

Sacramento is not too far from me, though I don't really live right there, either. Weather has been great, though. :thumbup:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan, that is so frustrating! I'm really sorry... :hugs: I'm glad you're on more estrogen, though. I'm sorry you have to pay every time you check! And generally, that you've hit your insurance max... Feh... Well, next time, hopefully, will be IT, and you'll be nice and ready. Good luck!

It's been rough times for this thread, huh? I think we are now owed a break.

Wish, I don't think either of us are menopausal, but still, the fear looms large. My doctor said that usually cycles get shorter before they get longer--has either of those started happening to you? I think some women have low ovarian reserves for a long time before they reach menopause...

For myself, I do think I am in perimenopause--but I think I've still got a couple of years' worth of cycles in me. Maybe that's just wishful thinking... But yeah, for most of my adult life my cycles were super-regular, and now it seems they're easy to throw, and my hormones more easily become erratic. I will be shocked if AF doesn't show up all by herself within the next two months (unless, of course, I get pregnant naturally... hope dies last!!) But ok, I have to admit it's a possibility.

Wish, I'm sorry you maxed out on your insurance-covered meds. So frustrating... Might you possibly do a fresh transfer? Or is it only frozen? May is a long way away... and you're right, the idea of half they year gone, practically, before you test again is... hard to bear. :hugs:

My cycle did get cancelled, BTW, on Monday, but that did not come as a shock.

Tough stuff all around. I think we all deserve congratulations for being so strong and so resilient and putting up with so much frustration! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey guys, I've been laying low for the past week, having a rough time with all these bfn's. AF arrived yesterday, so went in this morning for my scan. Low and behold they found a 13mm cyst on my right ovary. Which meant I had to have it drained, which was less than pleasant. I swear my strength just keeps getting tested throughout this whole process.

Klik so sorry your cycle got cancelled, totally sucks. 

Disney hopefully the extra estrogen pills are the key!

Wish, i know how far away may seems, but good idea to take the time and spend it on yourself in the meantime.

Hugs all around!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hang in there, Amanda - we can totally do this. It's so hard, I agree. But we pick ourselves up and soldier on b/c that's all we can do.

klik - ugh, sorry about your cancelled cycle. Like you said, it wasn't a surprise but still. More time wasted. 

disney - excited for your FINAL scan tomorrow and your cush lining!

yeah - all I've done are fresh transfers before this one FET. We only had one frozen embryo, so that's it unless we can make more. We've done the following:
May 2015 - transferred 2 fresh, 1 implanted, ended in m/c after 7 weeks
Sept 2015 - fresh cycle but downgraded to IUI due to one follicle growing only
Nov 2015 - fresh cycle, resulted in only one good embryo to transfer
Jan 2015 - first and only FET

re: my rescheduled appt - I'm never one to make any noise so I did call up and ask if the doc could have a phone consult with me this time instead of me having to come in, if that would be possible before she goes on vacation on 2/22. So we didn't have to push off the cycle. Still waiting to hear back - her admin said that she was completely booked but she'd email her to ask if she'd be willing to move things around or something. So I'm working on it. :)

klik - I agree - we all need a big high five or hug or award for all we're going through! :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies! I'm hoping this is it! I increased to estrace 3x/day startung yesterday. Of course, stupid me left her meds at home when she went into the office (I normally work from home, and my office is 1.5 hours away). I had to call my doctor's office and request that they call in a small RX for estrace to the pharmacy a few blocks away. :dohh: Good news is, I got my meds and was able to take them. Bad news - I am now starting to feel itchy. My doctor thinks it's either a result of so many vaginal ultrasounds, or it's the start of a yeast infection. Yay me. :dohh: I was told to start using monistat and to keep her posted. :growlmad:

klik - I agree - we've all been through road blocks and struggles. We deserve a medal and some better luck. I'm hope the specialist you've reached out to has some good ideas for you! :dust:

Amanda - bummer about the cyst. I'm glad they we able to take care of it for you, though I'm sorry about the discomfort. Is that resolved enough to move forward? Best of luck! :hugs:

Wish - Keep working on your doctor. Good for you for pressing. I'd hate to see you have to wait. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Oh god Disney, like I'm sure a yeast infection is just what you needed right now. Boo! Hope it clears up soon!

Wish, you said it.....pick ourselves up and power through. As hard as it is to do, it's our only choice, as the alternative, stopping everything, seems like a much worse idea now. Hopefully your dr comes through!

Klik, we totally deserve something for all of this!!! Hugs for sure!! The support from all you ladies has been so incredibly helpful as well. So thanks!!!

So after they drained the cyst, we resume the cycle as normal, so I start liveries and gonal-f tonight for my 3rd and probably last iui, before going back to IVF. Next scan is on Tuesday, so hopefully there are no more surprises.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Amanda. I started a course of Monistat 3 tonight. Yay me. :dohh: I hope this medication wouldn't have any impact on our embryo should we (finally!) be able to transfer next week. Lining check #4 is tomorrow. This has got to be the last one! :wacko:

I'm glad that you were able to continue with this cycle. Fingers crossed for a great scan on Tuesday and a successful transfer!!


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: frustration upon frustration--I'm really sorry... Best of luck today. I'm really rooting for ya. Hopefully you're over the hard bit now, and things will run smoothly from now on. :dust:

Amanda, I'm really sorry about the cyst, and the unpleasantness of it... OTOH, I'm very glad you get to use this cycle--who knows, it might be the one, and hopefully you won't have to go back to IVF at all! I know you don't believe it right now, but I'm hoping that BFP hits you when you least expect it... :dust:

Wish: you're right. It's so hard, but we just get back on our feet and fight another day. I'm really glad you're trying to arrange a phone consultation. I've developed some sharp elbows on this journey, and I wish I'd done so earlier... I really hope your doc finds a way to make some time for you, and you can get going again asap! :thumbup:

AFM: I've asked my doc to call me twice (phone follow-ups are supposed to happen pretty quickly at my clinic), but haven't heard from him yet... I think he's sick of me! All I want to tell him, though, is about my upcoming consultation with Dr Davis. I keep trying to remember he's not a god but can't help pinning lots of hopes on that appointment. Well, at the moment there's little else I can do apart from BD occasionally, just in case, and otherwise wait for AF... and, of course, live vicariously through you gals! Big hugs and good luck to all! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - when is that appt with Dr Davis scheduled for? I'm so hopeful for you! I love that you've developed sharp elbows. Stinks that we have to but hey - we're not the ones making money out of all of this. I hate to sound crass b/c I know our docs have to have gone into this practice for the love of it, but they see many people, we just see them. So we have to be squeaky wheels!

disney - good luck today!!

amanda - so glad your cycle can continue!! You and Disney are up next!!

afm - heard back from the nurse yesterday who had not yet heard back from the doc. So she put me on the cancellation list in case someone cancels and in the meantime, hopefully the doc actually responds to her email and says she can fit me in at some point next week. I mean, seriously - her appts do NOT last very long. I know she is also in surgery some days and whatnot - she does it all. She did my D&C last June and she's done a transfer for me. But still....a 10 min convo? For a patient you've been seeing for almost a year?? Throw me a bone!

one good note - I think the estrace weight is dropping off! I dropped 2lbs overnight and I'm back in my comfort zone! WOO!


----------



## Disneyfan88

No time for a full response right now, but I wanted to give a quick update from my cell. I'll respond to the previous comments in a little bit. :flower:

My stubborn lining measured 8.9 at my RE's initial look. :dohh: She measured it in a different direction, and it was 10, so she was happy. Transfer is scheduled for next Thursday. FINALLY! :thumbup: I hope this is the start of a swing in a new direction for the luck of this thread!


----------



## Wish2BMom

woohooo!!! congrats, disney! one more hurdle crossed!


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: congratulations!! You must have been crestfallen at the first measure, but 10 sounds nice and thick. Well done! :thumbup: Wow, Thursday--it's just around the corner, finally! So exciting! :dust:

Wish: appt w/ Dr Davis on March 7th. We'll probably decide quite last-minute whether or not to fly--I don't want to miss a cycle, if AF does come before then. I'm glad your weight has come off... and I agree, I think your doc should find a way to make the time. Squeak away, girlfriend! :thumbup:

I'm now kind of enjoying the time off... that frightens me a little, as I really don't have time to waste, but it's not as if months are going to go by and I'm just not going to notice that I haven't had any cycles. So I might as well enjoy it, huh?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Agreed! Enjoy while you can! That's what I'm doing, as it's looking more and more like I'll just keep the 29th appt and skip a cycle. Oh well. 

Disney - hope the yeast infection is clearing up for you! Those are so not fun.


----------



## klik

Aw, Wish, shame if you do indeed skip a cycle... :hugs:

Disneyfan: indeed, hoping that yeast infection is going away... :hugs:

Amanda: best of luck on your scan tomorrow! I hope everything looks good... :dust:


I had a bit of a panic last night, comparing local DOR-friendly clinics' numbers with the DOR-friendly ones in the US. I've pretty much convinced myself that I need to get myself stateside asap. I don't have any more time to waste! So much for enjoying my time off--now I'm feeling extremely impatient! :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - good luck tomorrow!

klik - I get the impatience feeling!! do you mean for Dr Davis or for another clinic? how much time will you have to spend here, do you think? I guess I don't know how all of that works - going to a different country for assistance. What's the plan?


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks guys! I've had one hell of a weekend, as my grandfather went into the hospital Thursday and passed away this morning. Honestly, fertility has been the absolute last thing on my mind.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies. Busy weekend here, and I left my iPad at my parents house for most of it, so it hasn't been easy to get on here. Thanks for all of your words of encouragement. Being _itchy_ :blush: is no picnic. Still not 100% gone, but it's loads better than it had been. I hope it is fully gone in the next couple of days. Thursday will be here before I know it. 

Amanda - I'm so deeply sorry for loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope all goes well with your scan if you're still planning on going. :hugs:

Wish - I'm still hopeful that your doctor will make time for you and that you won't have to wait so long. Don't be afraid to keep checking. :hugs:

Klik - Your appointment with Dr. Davis will be here before you know it. Hopefully your cycle starts when you want it to and that everything is synced up nicely and falls in line together. :hugs:


----------



## klik

Amanda: I'm so sorry for your loss... It sounds like it was a hellish experience. It's difficult to focus on creating a new life while also having to deal with death. Nevertheless, I hope your scan went well yesterday... :hugs:

Wish: still no joy with your doc? I hope she's gotten back to you by now! My plan is... to play it by ear! I spoke to my usual RE, and to my surprise he did not immediately dismiss the idea of running Dr Davis's protocol, whatever it may turn out to be. He just asked to see the specifics, and then we can chat about it. The reason why that's surprising is because my clinic's numbers are very good (for the UK), and when that is the case there is always a question in my mind: does patient selection play a role in those excellent numbers? Here in the UK, natural cycle IVF gets segregated into its own category, so we DOR folk don't taint the numbers for stimulated IVF... But the minute there's a tiny dose of stims, it's a different story. So I had kind of convinced myself that my doc would say "no" to any stimulation, which is sad because I actually like him a lot, and find the clinic efficient, and would prefer not to have to fly back and forth like some migratory bird. So, for now, I am hoping for a natural pregnancy this cycle... if that doesn't happen and I get my period before talking to Dr Davis, I'll do a natural cycle IVF here... and once I have Dr Davis's protocol, if I'm not already pregnant, I'll do my best to implement it at my clinic. If that's not possible, off to the US I go, I think. Sorry that's so verbose!

Disneyfan--thanks very much for the wishes! I hope the itchiness has improved by now... I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed for your transfer tomorrow!! Best of luck, and lots of sticky dust for you and that little girl-blastocyst of yours! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, klik! I'm hoping this is the one!!

:dust: on your consult with Dr. Davis! I'm glad that your current RE is willing to work with you and discuss and ideas or plans offered by other physicians. :thumbup: It would be great to avoid the extra time and and money associated with traveling overseas. Even better would be a surprise natural BFP and not even have to worry about appointments anymore. Good luck!


----------



## Disneyfan88

She's home. :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wish2BMom

awww, lovely, disney!! Congrats!!! stick, little one, STICK!

amanda - I'm so, so sorry that your family had such a tragedy last weekend. I think the only silver lining to any of that, from what I can tell, is that he really didn't suffer. Was he sick before he went into the hospital? I hope you and your family find comfort in celebrating his life. 

klik - that's wonderful that your doc is open to Dr Davis' ideas! what a load off your shoulders to not feel like you have to morph into a migratory bird! :) I'm so excited for you - I hope this is the key!

sorry I've been MIA - had that business trip out to CA. I was constantly around my coworkers or literally crawling into bed b/c of the time difference messing me up. 
Good news - I DID call the office to see if she had left me a message about a cancellation and even though she hadn't, there was one that fit absolutely perfectly into my travel schedule! So I had the phone consult with the doc literally 15 mins after we left the client meetings yesterday, and before the Uber driver got to the door (he was about 45 mins late) so I could have my call with her outside and away from my colleagues! 
We discussed the next protocol - a patch protocol which really is the same as an antagonist (I'll be doing menopur/Gonal-F and either cetrocide or ganerelix) except instead of suppressing with BCP, I'll lightly suppress with an estrodiol patch. I start that 7 days after I ovulate this cycle and after AF gets here, I'll have a Day 2 scan to make sure I'm properly suppressed and then I'll start stims. I really hope I respond quickly to the stims - it gets so expensive to keep ordering Gonal-F!
So yesterday was cd10, I usually ovulate around cd17 and I'll start the patch a week after that. So around March 3, should get AF around 3/6, day 2 scan 3/8 and then start my stims either that day or the day after.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - thanks!! :hugs: I'm so glad that you were able to talk to your doctor and come up with a plan that doesn't involve waiting! My protocol during both IVF cycles included a mix of Gonal-f, Menopur, and Ganirelix. The physicians assistant at my RE's office showed me how to mix the meds into a single syringe so that I only had to do one shot per night (2 on the day I had to add in the trigger). Be sure to save thos Gonal-f pens. There will always be more left in them, and your doctor's office should be able to help you draw it out into a syringe for you. :thumbup: March will be here before you know it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yep - this is the protocol I did on my first 2 cycles, so thankfully, I'm familiar with it. You must have been the one to tell me about the leftover Gonal - that's such a great trick. I'm definitely going to have them do that for me this cycle. That's a few dollars leftover in there!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Yep - that was me. :thumbup: Any and all ways to save money are always welcome, right?! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks everyone. He went into the hospital Thursday because he was sick, and rapidly deteriorated up to his passing on Monday morning. Thankfully I've been able to spend a lot of time with family all week, and the funeral is today. 

As for my appointments, they went really well! Tuesday I had my scan, and I had 4 nice follicles, 2 on each ovary. Had my iui Thursday, and apparently it was a lucky seat, as the two women before me who went in for scans were both pregnant. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wish2BMom

disney - you are SO right about that! I'm so glad I have leftover meds from one of my last antagonist cycles - I still have some menopur, ganirelix, cetrocide and the estrodial patches. Oh, and boxes of Crinone! So it's just the gutting Gonal-F that's going to kill me!

amanda - so glad your scans went well!! I hope the dust they left in that seat stuck to your behind! :) Good luck with everything today and this weekend.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - Big hugs for you and your family today! :hugs: I'm glad that your scan went well. Sticky dust for a successful IUI! :dust:

Wish - That's awesome that you still have leftovers of most of your meds. Good luck with the Gonal-f. Hopefully you won't have to buy too many pens.


----------



## klik

Amanda, I'm glad you did get to spend time with your family and that your grandfather did not suffer too much. Again, I'm really sorry for your loss... Equally, though, I'm so glad your scan went well! Four follies is very good news! :thumbup: Good luck!! :dust:

Disneyfan: the pic looks excellent! I hope she's nuzzling in that nice thick lining. Oh, I really hope she sticks!! :dust: Also, what an amazing tip, taking the rest of the meds out of the Gonal-F pens! :thumbup:

Wish: good news for you, too! I'm so glad you won't have to skip a cycle. :thumbup: Gonal-F is crazy expensive, yes--I remember from when I was stimming 3 years ago. Hopefully you won't need much of it... Anyway, not long now til it all kicks off! :dust:

AFM: Apologies for the radio silence... It's been a bit hectic here. My body feels like it's getting back to normal--it feels like my body has been producing estrogen, and that I had a perfectly normal LH surge (my big hint is the CM...) It's nice to experience these very familiar developments after hearing over and over from the sonographer, "no development" and then having my cycle cancelled--I was afraid it was the end of the line!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, klik! No huge symptoms that make me think "it must have worked!" just yet. I had a few episodes of hot flashes on Saturday, and I swear it feels more like something could be going on in there than I felt in December, but nothing definitive yet. I got a definite BFP with DD on 6dp5dt, which would be the equivalent of this coming Wednesday. It was dark that evening after work, so I think it would have been positive at least a day sooner. Official test day set by my doctor is this Friday. My birthday is Tuesday, and I'm torn between whether or not I want to test early again this time around. :haha: I don't exactly want a repeat of my Christmas Eve disappointment, but a BFP on my birthday would be a pretty awesome birthday gift. And I'm impatient! :haha:

I'm sorry to hear that it's been hectic for you lately. I hope things calm down for you soon. That's great that your seeing some signs of your normal cycle popping up, though! :thumbup:


----------



## Hope16

I had hot flashes before my bfp, so fingers crossed this is it for you Disney!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed so hard for you, disney!! I hope what your feeling means good things!!

klik - glad things are working more naturally for you lately!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Oooh, Disneyfan, difficult conundrum. I'm conservative when it comes to tests, so I know I would choose to wait... But you're right, a BFP would be the absolute best birthday present!! I'm glad you've got some promising symptoms... I'm sorry they're not definitive, but I really hope you get a BFP... Whether you test tomorrow or Wednesday, you've not got long to go! :hugs:

Hope: how are things? I hope it's all going smoothly!

Wish: thanks! I'm ridiculously hanging onto hope for a natural BFP now, which is just absurd! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

crazier things have happened, klik!!! you just wait!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

I agree - I'd love to hear how you're doing, Hope! :thumbup:

Klik - ya never know!! :dust:

I felt a bit of cramping this evening, but only for a very brief period. I still feel like _something_ is going on in there. Hopefully it's not all just in my head. :wacko: 

Oh PIO shots... How I loathe you! My butt is starting to feel and look rather lumpy, and to top it off, the injection sites are starting to itch like crazy right after DH gives me my shots. Well, better to itch on the outside and not deal with another yeast infection, I suppose! :blush::dohh::haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

weirdest sentence warning:
disney - so glad you're itchy on the outside but I'm sorry for a lumpy bum!! :rofl:

I hope your cramps and twinges are meaning very good things!!! :dust: :dust:

oh - and happy birthday? is that today?? :cake:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Wish! :haha:

So...we all knew I'd cave and test early. The line is super duper faint, but I can definitely see a light second line on 2 tests (internet cheapie from Amazon and FRER). Still just cautiously excited right now until we confirm with Beta tests, but if she sticks, what an awesome birthday present! :thumbup:


----------



## klik

WOW, Disneyfan, that is so exciting! Happy birthday and congratulations on the faint line!! :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, klik! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

YAHOOOOO!!!! :wohoo: :ninja:


----------



## Hope16

That's awesome Disney! I really pray it's your bfp!

@Klik, I've been feeling better this week. Sick as a dog everyday and then 3 days ago it just stopped. I'm relieved but at the same time it makes you wonder if everything is still progressing inside. Thankfully I have an appointment tomorrow at 3:00 so hopefully my little bean is still thriving. 

Even though I've been quiet on here, believe me I lurk constantly to keep up with all you girls! I'm praying you all get your bfp soon!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Hope! Tests are still coming up very faint but still positive this morning. I had a little bit of bleeding last night, but it was dark blood, so I'm choosing not to dwell on it too much. :shrug:

I'm glad your feeling a bit better. Good luck with your scan!!! :dust: I pray that your little bean is doing great in there!


----------



## Disneyfan88

I got my beta done this morning. At 6dp5dt, it's 22. I _think_ that's good. We shall see what Friday's results are... Hopefully this is the start of a change in luck on this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## klik

Hope: Thanks for the benevolent lurking--it's appreciated! Also, thanks for the update. It's understandable that you're watchful... How did the appointment go? I hope it's still going well, except now you don't have to suffer as much... :dust:

Disneyfan: I think a little bit of spotting is quite usual (not that I would know from experience!) I am really over the moon for you! Stick, little embryo, stick! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, klik! How are you doing?


----------



## klik

I keep cycling between being hopeful for this cycle, trying to be patient til AF gets here, and fretting over whether I should fly to NY for my appointment or whether I should do it over the phone. It's amazing how helplessness can keep one's mind so busy! :haha:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Take it one day at a time and don't lose hope! I know that you will make the best decision for yourself no matter what you choose to do! :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Hi everyone. Sorry for lack of response but I've been on holiday and was taking a bit of an IVF break. Just caught up though and I'm so happy for Disney! This could be the one.....yay. Hope it is the start of some more BFPs! 

I feel fully recharged and ready for round 2. I feel like I've got to stay positive and know that what will be will be. I'll be starting the pill on my next period around mid March, will anyone be cycling then?


----------



## Wish2BMom

i think that's good too, Disney!! I second what klik says - stick little bean!!!

hope - yes, thank you for the continuous support! I hope you're just rounding into the 2nd tri a little earlier and that's all the fading symptoms mean. Or they really just mean nothing and the little one is giving you a breather!

aster - welcome back! did you go anywhere fun for holiday? I am going to be cycling in March (hopefully).

klik - hang in there, hon! yes, an idle mind is the devil's playground, as they say! Try to unwind your thoughts and go with the flow as much as you can. I'd suggest maybe do a phone consult first and if you're not satisfied with that and feel that more could be achieved in person, then take that step. 

afm - waiting to O here...I am really hoping the CoQ10 that I'm taking isn't holding things off. It's supposed to help but the last time I took it, I had one follicle while stimulating, after a cycle of 7. So I hope it doesn't have an inverse effect on my ovulation.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - Thanks!! Next beta is in the morning, and I should be getting the results in the afternoon. I took additional tests yesterday and today, and I didn't notice the lines getting any darker. I'm choosing to stay positive and not dwell on that. It's still pretty early, and I'm focusing all of my positive energy on our little girl hanging in there! I'm glad that you were able to get away and take some time for yourself. I'll be here rooting for you on your next cycle! :dust:

Wish - Thanks so much! I took CoQ10 leading up to both of my egg retrievals. I can't remember if my doctor said that they should help with quality or quantity (I had low ovarian reserve), but she indicated that it should help me. I only got 5 eggs the first time and 6 the second time, but my fertilization rate was really good (4 and 6), and all but 2 made it to day 5 or 6 (when they were either transferred or frozen). I'm really rooting for you, too! I hope you ovulate soon. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for that info disney - it's supposed to help the quality. Definitely not quantity or I'd be taking these things like Pez!! I have DOR as well ;)

ok - well I'm not surging again today (cd19) - which confuses me yet i'm sorta ok with it b/c if I surged today, the calendar says I would probably have to come in for day 2 suppression scan while I'm in CA on my next work trip. If I can hold that off for another day, then I should be good to go (if I can talk them into a day 3 scan instead). They are going to be so tired of me trying to switch things around!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish2BMom said:


> thank you for that info disney - it's supposed to help the quality. Definitely not quantity or I'd be taking these things like Pez!! I have DOR as well ;)
> 
> ok - well I'm not surging again today (cd19) - which confuses me yet i'm sorta ok with it b/c if I surged today, the calendar says I would probably have to come in for day 2 suppression scan while I'm in CA on my next work trip. If I can hold that off for another day, then I should be good to go (if I can talk them into a day 3 scan instead). They are going to be so tired of me trying to switch things around!!

I'm sure that the doctors office is totally used to moving appointments around. Hopefully your timing works out well and you won't have to worry about anything while you are out of town. Coming back to Sacramento again or another area of the state?


----------



## klik

Thanks, Disneyfan! I try to take it one day at a time but my mind likes to race ahead :winkwink: I really hope your beta is appreciably higher today... Best of luck! :dust:

Asterimou: welcome back and well done you for taking a proper break! I'll be cycling again as soon as I can, but either way I'll be around to cheer you on. :hugs:

Wish: I do crave seeing him in person, but it's disruptive, and it's stressful to think I might miss a cycle if I decide to go. I like your idea--thanks! I might do just that. Also, I've only ever heard excellent things about CoQ10--I hope it's not messing you up at all! Out of curiosity, how are you monitoring your O? With an OPK? Anyway, I hope your body is just trying to make it really easy for you by fitting into your schedule! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

disney - yep, back to Sac-town! that's where our client is. It's cool - I'm going to meet up with a friend I met on here! she lives within an hour of the city, so she's going to come meet me on that Sunday I get in, since it's a Sunday and I don't have to scramble to the client! I'm excited!

klik - I know, I've only heard good things too! Except, actually that friend I'm meeting I mention above, has had a similar result so we're suspicious. I didn't take it this morning but maybe I should and just ignore this... I need to do some research. I'm monitoring via OPKs. I was going to go in for bloods to monitor it, but since I was gone earlier this week and they wanted me to come in on Wed morning, I switched to OPKs and will just call them when I get my surge. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik - I second the idea of phone consult before committing to flying out. Even better would be if Dr. Davis can collaborate with your current RE so that you are monitored locally but can possibly follow whatever plan Dr. Davis wants to try. Good luck either way! :hugs:

Wish - I also live about an hour outside of Sacramento. I wish I had the availability to come out for a visit. Safe travels!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Uhhhh...hcg went from 22 to 101 in 2 days!


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: more than quadrupling! Hurraaaaay!! :happydance:

Wish: hope you've been having a great weekend too! Have you O'ed yet? Hope everything goes smoothly in your next cycle! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, klik! I'm cautiously excited. First scan is booked for March 14. Seems like an eternity from now. 

How has your weekend been?

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Asterimou

Looking good Disney.....fingers crossed:)


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: indeed, March 14th seems like ages away... How are you feeling? :hugs:

AF has arrived this morning. A little disappointed that I didn't get my natural BFP but can't say I'm surprised! Scan and bloods scheduled for Wednesday, and I'm more than ready to get going again. If it's all looking good on Wednesday I'll have my Dr Davis consultation on the phone; if they cancel a third cycle in a row, I think I'll get on a plane and go see him in person. I really hope I can use this cycle!


----------



## Wish2BMom

AHHHHHH DISNEY!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so excited for you!!!! omg, 3/14 does seem like forever from now!!

yep, I o'ed on saturday. So my new conundrum - the CA trip. If I have a 10-day LP like I normally do, I'll be coming home from CA the day I'm supposed to have my cd2 scan in this protocol. I need to call them to ask if I can come in the following day but if they say it has to be day 2 b/c of the protocol....then what? Should I lie and tell them I started a day later? oy. I don't want to do that but I'm preeeetty sure my follicles will be all suppressed - since I have DOR, it's a miracle to get them stimmed as it is. It's not like I'm going to suddenly have super follicles on day 2!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - we posted at the same time - I'm sorry for AF and not getting your natural BFP, i really am. I always have that niggle of hope for that miracle. 
Onward and upward and Dr Davis awaits!!! You got this!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, everyone! :hugs:

Klik - good luck at your scan this week! I'm praying you get good news for this cycle!! :dust:

Wish - good luck with your appointment scheduling. Hopefully you can just go in first thing in the morning on cycle day 3 with no issues! :hugs:

AFM - A bit tired, some minor spotting, and sometimes a little crampy, but I'm feeling good otherwise. I stopped testing on Friday, but I assume everything is ok. DH seemed annoyed that I was tired yesterday after chasing DD around the house all day. Forgive me for not wanting to clean the house at 8:00 at night. :dohh: _Men_... Lol


----------



## klik

Wish: A conundrum indeed! Can you leave a message for your doc re. being seen only on CD3? I strongly believe that overly rigid protocols are very unhelpful, and in particular those of us who don't have time to waste need a little bit of customisation! Also, thanks for the sympathy and encouragement... It is always a loss to find out a cycle has been and gone without a BFP... I did have plenty of warning that my hormones were all wacky in the previous cycle, but still, I definitely had hope.

Disneyfan: Thanks for the encouragement! Now, shouldn't your DH be doing all the cleaning himself? You're first trimester, you should be treated like a princess! (And I don't mean Cinderella pre-Prince Charming.) 

I am itching to get started! Hoping this is the one, and that my consultation w/ Dr Davis turns out to be redundant. I really, really hope I don't get cancelled again...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I know, right?! :haha: Sending you lots of positive vibes for this cycle and that this is the lucky one you've been waiting for!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - it's so exciting that you're talking to Dr Davis soon!!! I hope this is it for you too and he's the magic bean you needed.

disney - hahaha - I assume all DH's have to go through a transition period of their DW's not being able to move for 3 months! I hope he comes around soon. 

afm - just called the doc and they said it HAS to be day 2. However, she also said that AF could be delayed a little bit by the patch, so let's hope that happens! I only need it delayed by a day! I guess I'm not doing the antagonist after the patch like my instructions say to do, either. Just the patch until AF comes and then we start stimming on day 2 I believe, after I've been scanned. So, we just left it as we would see what happens. If AF arrives when I expect her to, we'll prob cancel the cycle. I'm trying to stay zen about it - it is what it is and no amount of worrying is going to change things. Maybe my acupuncture worked wonders yesterday!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I'm keeping everything crossed for you that AF comes late!!


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: did he expect you to clean when you were pregnant with your DD? Well... whatever you did, you made it work!

Wish: Yes, I second Disneyfan: hopefully AF will be late. Does your clinic also have a noon cut-off for days? (Mine: after noon it's already considered the next day). If so, all you need is for it not to arrive in the morning... Either way, good luck!

I just came back from my scan and there's a rather large cyst in my right ovary (3x2.5). I haven't got the bloods yet, but it's not looking good for this cycle. :dohh: OTOH, I seem to have 4 follicles, so hopefully menopause is still far away. I SO hope Dr Davis can find a way to suppress these cysts that doesn't then shut me down...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I'm so sorry to hear about the cyst!! :hugs: I'm keeping all fingers and toes crossed that Dr. Davis will be able to offer some helpful suggestions for suppressing them or preventing them altogether. :dust: that you can still save this cycle!! :hugs: The fact that you have several follicles showing up sounds great given your worries about menopause!

As for DH, he's generally pretty great. He goes through periods where he seems grumpy towards me for no reason other than it seems he wants something cleaned late in the day (oftentimes after we get home from being at my parents' house for dinner - they live in the same neighborhood), and I'm in no mood to do housework that late in the evening. Then I get the silent treatment for the rest of the night if I tell him it can wait until the next day and don't. Other rushing to help out right. He's not exactly fanatical about cleaning, and our house isn't really messy, so it's definitely perplexing sometimes. :shrug:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhhh klik! why the cyst?? I hope you can get it taken care of and not have this cycle go to the wayside too, like disney said. 4 follicles is great!! no more menopause talk!

disney - HA! I thought my DH was the only one who got cranky for no reason sometimes. Last weekend I got the silent treatment basically ALL DAY b/c I didn't text to ask if he wanted me to pick something up for lunch on my way home from the gym, but I stopped at Dunkins to get myself a bagel b/c I hadn't eaten breakfast yet. it was 11 when I got out, so I didn't even think it was lunch time yet! I was just focused on finally eating bfast!! GEEZ! 

thank you for the late AF wishes! I hope it happens. Hell, even if I can just not get it while on travel - such a pain in the butt. I think there is a cutoff but the last time I said I started spotting on a monday so I guess tuesday was day 1, she goes 'nope, we'll use monday as day 1'. Okayyyyy....guess she wanted to get that cycle moving. So if I start after 1, I may call and just ask that since I started after 1, can we call the next day day 1. I'd assume that's not out of line.


----------



## klik

Men complain about women being unfathomable but really, pot: meet kettle! My DP is an agent of chaos, and terrible at picking up after himself, but he has lower tolerance for mess than I do. Go figure! So... we had to get a cleaner. Really. Otherwise I would have murdered him by now.

Disneyfan, I'm sure you are doing this anyway, but please do listen to your body! :hugs:

Wish: I have been meaning to ask: any possibility at all of a natural pregnancy this time around?!

AFM: it's confirmed: this cycle is a goner. My cyst is producing quite a lot of estrogen, which will suppress the other follies. Grrrrr! It puzzles me a little that I haven't been put on the BCP again to avoid a cyst next time around, but maybe my RE is afraid the same thing will happen that happened in my last cycle: that my ovaries will shut down. Or maybe he thinks the estrogen I'm producing will be enough to suppress any would-be cysts? Who knows. Oh, well... also, decided to take your sage advice and not fly to NY this time around. I would rather talk to Dr Davis in person, but we should probably save up our money and physical stamina for a time when I may actually be cycling in the US rather than here... :wacko:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks for commiserating with me, ladies! Sometimes men can be so :shrug: but they do have their times of :hugs::flower:, too (well, no flowers for me. It's been so long I don't even remember where we keep the vases :haha:). I'm definitely listening to my body. :thumbup:

Wish - Many doctors count cycle day one as the first day of actual flow rather than spotting. Perhaps you can go by a 24 hour clock. If your cycle starts late in the day and you know you will be seen for scan/tests in the morning, maybe you can tell her that your cycle started the next day. I hope AF plays nice for once and just waits for you to return home. I know how stressful this must be for you. :hugs:

Klik - I'm so sorry to hear about your cycle being cancelled. I'm really hoping that Dr. Davis can offer up a plan for preventing those pesky cysts from showing up. I think you are making the right call on doing a phone call first. It's easy to forget stuff when you're in the moment, so be sure to write down your questions ahead of time. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey guys! Congrats Disney!! So happy for you!!

I'm 14dpiui and got a BFN this morning. I'm absolutely devastated, and starting to wonder if this is ever going to work. Gotta call to make a dr's appt when they open, but I'm pretty sure it's back to IVF for us....out of pocket.


----------



## klik

Oh, Amanda, I am so sorry to hear that! That's a real shame... I really hope IVF works for you, but in the meantime the disappointment is hard to bear, huh? I really am sorry... :hugs:

Disneyfan: Thanks! I will write everything down. I've decided to break it down into "must ask" and "nice to know" in case we run out of time! :haha: How is the tiredness going? I hope the little bean is doing well in there! :hugs:

Disneyfan, can I ask you something? I'm on a high-FSH forum and someone just asked a question about building up lining--could you just share what sort of estrogen (and how much) you were on?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh amanda - sighhhh :nope: I'm so sorry. :hugs: out of pocket, no es bueno. I hope you get it on the first try so it's not a money-suck for you. Maybe there are studies at a university somewhere you could get into? it's a stretch but they are happening around the globe!

disney - that's the truth! DH does have his 'swoon' moments for me too. But yeah, I've only taken out vases for flowers I buy myself. :)

klik - another SIGH! what the hell, cyst! I can't wait for you to have your talk with the doc. May he be the all powerful genie we're all hoping he will be for you. 

afm - yeah, I'll figure out how to run the numbers right to see if we can still make this work. I'm just hoping the estrogen patch pushes out by a day. Last AF I spotted at night and the next morning and then AF started that afternoon.
No chance at a natural this time - we didn't even try b/c I didn't know what the estrogen patch on day 7 would mean to a possible pregnancy, or the antagonists I thought I had to take the following day (which I don't). So no BD'ing.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - I'm sooo sorry. :hugs: I know you were part of a study for your last IVF cycle. Hopefully you can find another one to participate in. We paid out of pocket for our second IVF, the genetic testing, and all of our FETs, so I know what a bummer it can be. Will insurance cover any of your meds? I'm praying that your next attempt will be the one for you. Good luck! :hugs: :dust:

Klik - At first, my doctor kept me on my same medication dosage since my estrogen levels looked fine (Two 2-mg estradiol tablets in the AM and two in the PM). I had been going for weekly acupuncture, and the lady did electroacupuncture on my back, which she said would help. I ate beef with every lunch and dinner, too. After a couple of weeks, my lining was over 8 but still below the 9 that my RE wanted me at before we started progesterone and scheduled the transfer. She upped my estrace to two tablets 3x a day and had me return a few days later to check again (I finally got the go ahead!:thumbup:). I probably did the electroacupuncture 3 times through all of that. Whether or not it really helped, I'm not sure. But it definitely didn't hurt. My doctor would have eventually had me start inserting the estrace tablets vaginally if my lining was being super duper stubborn, but she said we weren't yet at the point of giving me a "smurf-gina" (her words :haha:). 

Wish - Fingers crossed that AF takes a nap and shows up late! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Yes, it's so funny about men and flowers and how relationships develop over time! The way the couple helps and needs each other really changes as time goes by...

Wish: thanks! I sure hope he is some sort of genie, because I certainly feel close to bursting out of my bottle!

Disneyfan: thank you so much! I will relay the info--hopefully it will help someone else.

Amanda: thinking of you... :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks guys! Unfortunately it was the government that cut all funding from any IVF program run in the province, so out of luck there. At least my meds are mostly covered at 80% so that's a huge help.


----------



## adr75050

I posted on this page back in Jan when i knew I was starting my FET injections. Im now in the 2ww. Everyone was very welcoming here and a recognize Disney from another thread. Im looking for fellow moms in the making to talk with and pass the time while I go crazy to test. Im 36 and delivered my first baby in 9/2015. My daughters name was Adalynn and she was born sleeping after 4 IVF and 3 FET. This is my final 4th FET. I tested negative yesterday and today, but my blood test is scheduled for Monday. Just trying to stay positive while I wait. I know if it is negative I will be a crying mess on the floor in my daughters never used nursery (wont be the first or last time). I just want to cry now I am such an emotional mess for more reason then one. Im praying so hard and just need God to bring me faith, hope, comfort and patience....a positive pregnancy test and a live baby to bring home would be nice too.


----------



## Asterimou

Amanda: I'm really sorry, I found counselling and a break from it all helped. Hope you're okay.

Wish - hope the AF timing works out

Klik- I remember when they stopped my cycle for a cyst. It's so disappointing, but you will be back on a cycle before you know it. I start Buserillin on the 10th April due to work diary so maybe we will still cycle together.

Disney- hope you're enjoying the buzz :)

Adr - I really hope this is your time. You mustn't lose hope before your test date as all this worrying may be for nothing. It's so hard I know but try and hang in there.


----------



## klik

Amanda, very glad the meds at least are mostly covered. Real shame about the government cuts... :hugs:

Adr, I was wondering what had happened to you. I'm very sorry your tests have been negative so far... Who knows, maybe Monday it will look different--sometimes it does take a little while for the embryos to stick and start making beta... I hope yours does! Please stay strong and look after yourself! :hugs:

Asterimou: After 3 cancellations in a row I'm not sure I'll be cycling ever again! :wacko: Ok, that's being a bit dramatic... I really hope we do get to cycle together--I'd welcome the excellent company. :flower:


----------



## amanda1235

Asterimou, I definitely think it's time for me to look into counselling. I feel like I don't know how to deal with this anymore. 

Klik, I can't imagine what 3 failed cycles is like. I feel for you hun! Hang in there though! I also think we are TOTALLy allowed to be dramatic at this point hehe. 

ADR, I'm hoping for you!! And sending tons of hugs your way!!

I've got my Dr's appointment this afternoon. Will see when we can get this next cycle going!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - ouch about the gov't cuts. I'm very glad that most of your meds are covered, though - small wins, I suppose. When do you start your next round? My fingers are so crossed.

adr - your story just re-broke my heart, I am still so sorry for you having to go through the unfathomable. Much dust and hope to you for Monday! I hope you get a great big surprise BFP! And if you don't, we'll be here for you. :hugs:

aster/klik - with as quickly as Feb just went by, April will be here before we all know it. I hope you're finding time to do 'regular life' stuff and take a break from worrying about TTC for a bit. I mean, please continue to check in with us on here but you know - have some wine, do fun things, eat soft cheeses :) 

disney - how are you feeling? anything new happening yet? living vicariously through you! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

bah - crossed posts with you amanda - good luck at the appointment today!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - I'm glad that your meds are mostly covered. That was my only saving grace from having to pay for the rest out of pocket. My insurance has a low lifetime max on fertility-related stuff ($7,000), but that doesn't include medications - so meds counted towards my deductible and annual out of pocket max. Definitely a huge help! Best of luck at your appointment today!!

Adr - Hang in there! Sending more big hugs your way! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Klik - You can do this! :bodyb: :dust: :thumbup: When is your call with Dr. Davis?

Wish - I'm doing well - thanks for asking. Other than being a little tired, nothing really to write home about. Are you all packed for this weekend? What days are you in my neck of the woods?

Hi Asterimou! :wave:


----------



## amanda1235

So had my appointment, and dr explained a few things he's found. My lining apparently gets thick enough, but doesn't have three layers which is not ideal. So we're gonna go ahead with the next IVF cycle, but I'm going to take meds to try and fix the lining issue. If at EC there isn't the three layers, they will freeze all, and try a different approach next time. He said I could still get pregnant the way it is, but trying to fix the lining issue would double my chances. If three tries to fix the lining issues don't work, we'll try with the way my lining is now. Not sure if that makes any sense, I'm so confused and feel like getting pregnant keeps getting farther out of reach. Dr said most REs wouldn't bother trying to fix it, as it's more work...but he doesn't want me to waste a cycle if there are things that could be done to significantly increase my chances. Get this though....the meds I'm going to be taking are baby aspirin....and Viagra! I've heard of the aspirin, but has anyone ever heard of Viagra?


----------



## Disneyfan88

I've heard of viagra being used to help with the lining. I'm glad that your doctor is taking the time to help make the transfer conditions more "ideal". My lining had the 3 layer appearance, but it wasn't thick enough. My doctor said that lots of REs are fine with transferring at an 8, but she's more picky and wants her minimum to be 9 for transfers as she said studies (her own and others) indicate that 9 is better. It took us longer to get there, but I was appreciative of her pickiness because it showed that she cared. Hang in there. You've got this!! :thumbup:


----------



## klik

Thanks, Amanda! I agree, we ARE allowed to be dramatic! :thumbup: Interesting about your lining--I agree with Disneyfan, it's very good that your doc is paying close attention and trying to maximise your chances for each cycle. I have also only just heard of Viagra for lining issues--funny enough, there's a different forum on which lining is being discussed at the moment, where they've been talking about this. The idea is, it helps increase blood flow. I am excited for you--hopefully this IVF and the careful attention to the lining will be just what you need! :thumbup:

Wish: I would soooo love it if I could just fugeddaboutit for a while. I envy Asterimou having just taken some time off and a holiday--I would have been less stressed out and saved loads of money to boot! But I am so hugely aware of how much each cycle counts--I was 41.5 in February, and with every month my chances of success just go down. So I feel I can't afford to take time off. But then I get cancelled, repeatedly. :growlmad: On the plus side, I have indeed been eating soft cheese! :thumbup: And you can bet I will keep checking up on you. I really hope your AF timing works out for this cycle! :dust: I'm sorry natural is not an option this time around--it's true, when you take hormones it's probably better to be safe than sorry...

Disneyfan: my call is on Monday. This weekend I am writing my question list (DP will contribute, of course). I will let you know how it goes... Thanks for asking! I'm really glad to hear you're not getting the super-annoying side-effects of pregnancy. And being tired does have the advantage of reminding you to take it easy. Did the first trimester in your first pregnancy go smoothly? I hope this one does... Hang in there--March 14th is not far away now! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Ooh, and Disneyfan, thank you so much for sharing your lining story--I think it is being helpful on that other forum I mentioned. :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Amanda: I agree with the ladies, it's good they are trying to change something and focus on the lining. That could have been your problem all along so if it is fixed then hopefully bingo!

Klik: I can only imagine your frustration and completely understand the feeling of running out of time. Sometimes I guess it is a case of putting it out there to the universe and allowing things to unfold as they should. You seem to be an incredibly strong woman and have been so supportive to others on here. I'm really crossing everything for you that the next cycle can go ahead and this will be your one.

Hi Wish and Disney. Following your stories while I wait for April. I have tons of work travel and the job is full on at the moment so is actually a welcome distraction. 

Adr: fingers crossed for Monday xx

And for a bit of good news my friend just got her BFP on her first round. They told her she had poor egg reserve, poor lining and she had a 40day wait for her AF. She got 4 eggs and 3 fertilised, 2 made it to blast and one was transferred. Now a sticky bean :) so even with a less than 'optimum' condition she did it. She's late thirties. There is hope for us all.


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik said:


> Thanks, Amanda! I agree, we ARE allowed to be dramatic! :thumbup: Interesting about your lining--I agree with Disneyfan, it's very good that your doc is paying close attention and trying to maximise your chances for each cycle. I have also only just heard of Viagra for lining issues--funny enough, there's a different forum on which lining is being discussed at the moment, where they've been talking about this. The idea is, it helps increase blood flow. I am excited for you--hopefully this IVF and the careful attention to the lining will be just what you need! :thumbup:
> 
> Wish: I would soooo love it if I could just fugeddaboutit for a while. I envy Asterimou having just taken some time off and a holiday--I would have been less stressed out and saved loads of money to boot! But I am so hugely aware of how much each cycle counts--I was 41.5 in February, and with every month my chances of success just go down. So I feel I can't afford to take time off. But then I get cancelled, repeatedly. :growlmad: On the plus side, I have indeed been eating soft cheese! :thumbup: And you can bet I will keep checking up on you. I really hope your AF timing works out for this cycle! :dust: I'm sorry natural is not an option this time around--it's true, when you take hormones it's probably better to be safe than sorry...
> 
> Disneyfan: my call is on Monday. This weekend I am writing my question list (DP will contribute, of course). I will let you know how it goes... Thanks for asking! I'm really glad to hear you're not getting the super-annoying side-effects of pregnancy. And being tired does have the advantage of reminding you to take it easy. Did the first trimester in your first pregnancy go smoothly? I hope this one does... Hang in there--March 14th is not far away now! :hugs:

Klik - I'm looking forward to hearing about your call! Fingers crossed that Dr. Davis offers some insight and a new plan for you!! :dust: :hugs: Perhaps you can ask if there are any supplements that are recommended to help improve conditions. I also wonder if you'd benefit from acupuncture. 
As for me, the lack of symptoms are a little unnerving as this whole thing still seems a bit surreal, but I'm not wishing for MS or anything. I lucked out the first time and never got more than the occasional queasy feeling during my first trimester. Interestingly, the nausea seemed to pick up for me at about 14 weeks (when most people start seeing MS go away) and lingered until about 18 weeks. I definitely barfed several times, seemingly mostly in the evenings, but on the grand scheme of things, I can't complain. I think I'll be able to start feeling less anxious once we do the ultrasound on the 14th. I tripped going UP stairs (of all things :dohh:) on Friday. I doubt it caused any harm, but that nagging though still lingers in the back of my mind. 

Asterimou - What a great, inspirational story. Congrats to your friend. :dust: that this next cycle brings you your BFP. I hope that work calms down for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## adr75050

Hey Ladies. I have been off for a few days. I got a BFP on Friday on a FRER. Yesterday and today on a digitial ClearBlye I got a PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS. Im almost scared to talk about it. Scared something will go wrong. My husband said he is waiting fr the other shoe to drop. What tragedy wiil befall us next? Dont get me wrong we are excited, just terrified too. So much can go wrong again. My HCG Beta test is tomorrow. Im already concerned because technically I should be about 4 weeks pregnant by the Beta test, so why is my test saying 1-2 weeks? Im scared something is wrong already, the pregnancy is not viable or my hcg levels would be higher indicating a a 3-4 week identification on the test. So I am overcome with worry already. If I can bury my daughter on her due date, anything is possible. If I can have the most perfect pregnancy with no issues and my full term little girl is born sleeping (a time when I am allegedly "in the clear") what all can go wrong while I navigate first trimester? My husbands reaction was deer in the headlights fear. There was no joy, he said he knows better now, because of what we have been through with Adalynn. Thank God I have therapy Tuesday! Thank God my beta is tomorrow and I wont have to wait anymore to find out something.


----------



## adr75050

Okay like a man, I just read the instructions! the 1-2 weeks indicates the time since ovulation and the doctor will date your pregnancy at this time 3-4 weeks pregnant. Feeling relieved right now. Just get me to the Beta!!


----------



## amanda1235

Adr I'm wishing you tons of luck tomorrow!!!! I can only imagine how worried you are, and I think it's completely normal given what you have gone through. Try to see it as something good that is finally happening to you. Fingers crossed Hun!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations on your BFP adr!! :happydance: And yes, you're correct your 1-2 weeks pregnant from ovulation or egg retrieval. So, in your case you transferred two 5 day embryos, so calculate 5 days before your ET. That's how you'll get 1-2 weeks, but your pregnancy is 3-4 weeks. I'm rooting for you!! I've got everything x'ed for you lovely. xx

https://www.clearblueeasy.com/advanced-pregnancy-test-with-weeks-estimator.php


----------



## Disneyfan88

Adr - I'm so happy for you! I've been praying for you and wishing for your BFP. You've been through so much and deserve some happiness. :dust: for some nice strong beta numbers. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## klik

Firstly, Adr: Congratulations! I am soooooo happy for you! :happydance: I know you can barely dare to hope--you're traumatised... You're incredibly brave even to be trying again--and so far so good! I hope this time you do get to hear your baby cry, and then hold it and watch it grow and develop. Best of luck tomorrow! :dust:

Asterimou: Thanks! :hugs: Also, lovely to hear your friend's story: gives me some more hope...

Disneyfan: yes, I will definitely ask about supplements... I have started acupuncture already, but I'm not helped by the fact that I'm not entirely convinced--still, I will do all I can! And how are you? How is the wait for the scan? I get the "surreal" feeling--it takes a while for such big news to sink in. :hugs:

Boop: Hi! I may have entered this thread too late to have read your story, but welcome (back?)!


----------



## boopin4baby

klik said:


> Boop: Hi! I may have entered this thread too late to have read your story, but welcome (back?)!

Hello klik - I hang out on another thread called Inconceivable and Beyond. (Confession) I lurk from time to time when things get slow over there. :haha: You guys are a lovely group of Ladies. I wish you all the best of luck with your ttc journeys. I recently suffered a mmc and I'm still processing it all. Adr's story has truly touched my heart and I felt compelled to congratulate her. She's so deserving of her Rainbow Baby!! xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I don't really know how much I truly believe in the "powers" of acupuncture, either, but it doesn't seem to be hurting me. A lot of the dietary guidelines and whatnot that I'm told to follow seem rather hokey to me, but I'll do whatever to make this work out. :haha: Still tired, and not looking forward to the start of another work week. One more week until our doctor visit, though. :thumbup: I'm sending you good vibes for your call with Dr. Davis! :dust:

Boopin - I'm so sorry about your mmc. :hugs: I'll admit that I often lurk on other threads, too, and I'm familiar with your story. I really hope that your next FET brings you a sticky bean and BFP. Hang in there! :hugs: Feel free to hang around here. The ladies here are so supportive and wonderful!


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - I appreciate your invitation so much!! I need all the support I can get right now. I have moments when I'm sad and think about how far along I'd be if I hadn't miscarried. And then I have to remind myself that the pregnancy wasn't viable and I can't dwell on the "what could have been". I'm trying to stay optimistic and remain hopeful for what the future holds.

FYI.. I live in the Sacramento area!! We may be close to each other. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey Boopin! I remember you from another thread several months back. Sorry to hear about your m/c. Hoping the next one works for you. When is your next round?

Disney and klik, I tried acupuncture for my FET, but I didn't enjoy the experience at all. Maybe it was just my clinic, but I did not find it at all relaxing. I've heard Shiatsu massage is good, follows the same acupressure points as acupuncture, works with the meridians and qi, but it's more of a massage. I'm trying that tomorrow. I figure if nothing else, it can't hurt, and might even relax me.
I'm also going to call and get an appointment for counselling. 

Asterimou, you said the counselling helped you, right? I feel so down on myself and depressed, that I'm starting to recognize the need to get help, as I'm sure this isn't healthy. I'm just not sure what they could tell me to make me feel better.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - I know how hard it must be for you. The ladies here are so supportive that I find it helpful through the good and the bad. Hang in there -- I'm sending you warm and positive thoughts for you next cycle. :hugs: Do you know when you might be able to start getting ready again?

Oh, and I live in the middle of SF and Sacramento. :thumbup: Did you get a lot of rain in your area? The news people (we have Sacramento stations) made it sound like we'd get heavy rain all weekend, but it was only really Friday and Saturday and a little bit yesterday. I hate being out in the rain, but I've yet to see the big and constant El Niño storms that we had heard about for most of the second half of last year, and we definitely need the water. :shrug:

Amanda - I hope that your massage is relaxing for you. I'm sorry that you've been feeling so down lately. I think counseling is a great idea. If anything, I'm sure it would be helpful just to get things off your chest, but I'm sure that they'd be able to offer some coping mechanisms, too. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## klik

Boopin: I'm so sorry about your m/c... I saw your signature now... I've been struggling so much trying to use my OE that if I ever move to DE I'll just expect everything to run smoothly... but of course that's not how life works. Mourning takes time, and it sounds like you're undergoing this necessary but painful process... :hugs:

Amanda, Disneyfan: I forgot my acupuncture appointment today! :dohh: I was so focussed on researching a potential new clinic that it just slipped my mind. I'm crazy anxious waiting for tonight's (my time) phone consultation. The acupuncturist was nice enough to only charge me her room rental as a cancellation fee, and I'll show up tomorrow instead. Shiatsu is super nice--I've had it once or twice, long ago... Amanda, I hope it relaxes you, and that counselling helps. Sometimes just having a sympathetic person who can help you face your fears, disappointments, anger, etc. can really be helpful. :hugs:


----------



## klik

I had my consultation w/ Dr Davis, and even though to me it's a whole new world, I think he just put me on what I understood to be Wish's protocol: priming with estrogen patches a week after ovulation, followed by clomid and then some light stimulation, and hopefully egg collection and a fresh transfer. His approach is straightforward: more eggs = more chances. He's not too fussed about supplements--for him, it's a numbers game. At 41, only 29% of my eggs are viable, and only about half of the embryos coming from those would implant anyway... so it's all about trying to get more eggs. Oh, and he thinks the estrogen should help avoid cysts without shutting me down like the BCP did last cycle. Also, it's totally fine to try naturally while on estrogen patches, which is nice because the idea of a completely wasted cycle drives me bonkers.

But estrogen priming is not common here, so let's see what my doc says...

Hope you're all doing as well as possible!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Amanda &#8211; that&#8217;s great that the doc is willing to look at all of the details and help every little piece so you can successfully conceive! I know it might take a bit but hopefully just this one cycle &#8211; a nice cushy lining for the embie to snuggle into! :hugs:
I hope the counseling helps you, hon. I agree &#8211; sometimes just being able to say everything you&#8217;re feeling out loud is a good off-loading process. You might feel a little lighter when you leave. :hugs:

Klik &#8211; yeah, I know how tough it is to forget about it. Ugh! Especially with our age &#8211; NOW I get what everyone was saying about the clock ticking. I didn&#8217;t hear it until about 2 yrs ago. Guess I&#8217;m deaf! 
I&#8217;m glad your call with Dr Davis went well. How did you feel about it? Confident in what he told you? That&#8217;s so awesome we&#8217;re on the same protocol! When do you start (I forget where you are in your current cycle)? Yeah, I guess the estrogen patch doesn&#8217;t suppress you as much as the BCPs do, so hopefully that means more eggs. I hope so. My max has been 6 so far (not on this protocol).

Disney &#8211; I&#8217;m in town now until Thurs around noon, and then flying out. Man, I&#8217;m pooped already. 1) I&#8217;m on EST so I&#8217;m up at 4am right now and 2) I have a FULL day of meetings. I&#8217;m going to be toast by 5pm! I&#8217;m so glad you&#8217;re feeling pretty well! Scan is 6 days now! Wooo! Also, if tripping causes issues than I am doomed - I&#8217;m the clumsiest person on earth!

Aster &#8211; that&#8217;s such a great story about your friend. There IS hope, really, that we will all catch that same good luck.

Adr &#8211; holy COW!!! That&#8217;s WONDERFUL!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :ninja: I totally get your hesitation to be happy, we can cover that for you. I hope this is your sticky, healthy, bouncing bean! How did the beta go?

Hi boopin! I&#8217;ve seen you on other threads and such since I&#8217;ve been on BnB. I&#8217;m so sorry about your mmc. Please do hang out with us if you&#8217;d like. These ladies are SO sweet and incredibly supportive. 

I can&#8217;t believe so many of you are in the Sac area! We should have a mini BnB retreat lunch or something! 
Nothing going on here. No sign of AF yet &#8211; no spotting last night or anything. I just need to make it through today!


----------



## Asterimou

Congrats adr! That's great news. You were so worried it would be BFN and now look at you. I know it must be so hard but try and enjoy this. You have life within you and I'm sure this time will be different xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello Wish and Amanda!! Yes, I remember you both from another thread. It's been a while since we've chatted. :hugs:

Ladies - Thanks for all your condolences, words of encouragement and support. You're all beyond awesome!! 

*HAPPY WOMEN'S DAY 
The willingness to listen,
the patience to understand, 
the strength to support,
the heart to care & just to be there,
that is the beauty of a woman!!*

AFM - The results are in from my Lupus Anticoagulant & Cardiolipin Antibody tests. They're both :mail: .. NEGATIVE!! One less thing to worry about. \\:D/ My FET can't get here soon enough!! Wishing on a star for my rainbow baby. xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Busy day with work and whatnot today!

Klik - Oops on missing your appointment. I'm glad that the lady was willing to work with you and not charge you the full amount. It sounds like your phone call with Dr. Davis was a positive one. It sounds like his approach would definitely be new to you, and new can mean great news as far as outcomes go. I like that he wants to help you get the most eggs to up your chances of success. :thumbup: Have you gotten a chance to talk to your current doctor yet?

Wish - It's no wonder that you're exhausted! I hope that you're able to get some rest and that the hotel you're in is comfortable. I wish I could come out and meet you for lunch, but Sacramento is still an hour from where I live. Plus, my work is in SF, and while I don't have to go in every day, I do have to go tomorrow. With traffic, it takes up to 2 hours to commute each way, which makes for a looooong day. :dohh: It's not as bad on weekends when traffic is non-existent. I'm hoping tomorrow is a good traffic day. 12+ hours makes for a long day of work and commuting!

Boopin - Great news on your test results!! :happydance: How soon do you think you can start up for your FET? I'm really pulling for you! :hugs:

Adr, Amanda, and Asterimou - I hope all is well on your end. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope - https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet025.gif if you're lurking. :)


----------



## klik

Aw, I would have loved it if a few of you gals could meet up in California. I would have asked you to have a non-alcoholic drink on my behalf! :winkwink:

Wish: re. the clock--I know, right?! I think I must have been deaf, too. I think, though, the most eggs I can hope for per cycle is 3! :wacko: Still, that's 3x better than one, and infinite times better than all these cancellations. I think I will ovulate in about 3 days, so I'm probably behind you by a little over 2 weeks. Still, I hope this protocol works for us! :dust: Did your AF behave and stay away for long enough?

Boopin: excellent! :thumbup: When is your FET? Will you be down-regulating first? I hope this is the one! :dust: Do keep us posted!

Disneyfan: my local doc is on holiday this week--which is just as well because Dr Davis's office is being a little slow on officially writing down the protocol so I don't have to show up at my clinic with some numbers scrawled on the back of a napkin! If I'm really lucky and my doc says "yes", I can start the estrogen patches in some 10 days and go from there... How are you? I can't believe how much commuting and work you have to do! It's incongruous, in my head, with your early pregnancy. I wish you much energy and patience and, most of all, stickiness! Can't wait to hear the results of your scan... :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!! NO AF YET!! WOOOO!!! I had a teeeeeeny bit of pink spotting last night on the TP but only once and nothing since. So that is definitely NOT day 1!

disney - holy cow, that's a terrible commute! I wouldn't have been able to meet this week anyway - I'm sa-lammed!! We're presenting and requirements gathering from 8-5 just about straight each day, plus handling all of our other client stuff around that time. I'm so tired already! But I did get a good sleep last night - made it to 9pm here and just got up at 6. 

klik - that's basically what I hope for too. I managed 6 the first time around, now I just hope for at least 3 so the cycle isn't cancelled (or downgraded to IUI). I am really hoping this patch protocol gives us so much more!

boopin - that's GREAT!!! Yes, when do you start for the FET now?? (your little choice of emoji guy checking the mail made me giggle! haha)

adr - how was beta? I hope everything was ok. 

hello and good morning to everyone else! :wave:


----------



## Hope16

Hi everyone! I love checking in on all of your progress or new fertility game plans! I have been feeling better the past week. I had my NT screening the other day and baby's nuchal fold measurement was 1.4 (anything under 3mm is good!). And a nasal bone was present so that was a huge sigh of relief. The ultrasound technician unintentionally found the baby's little pee pee so it looks like we are having a boy! :blue: She said not to go painting the nursery until the harmony test results come back but I don't think anything is going to change. It was spot on right there lol

We are so excited. Now I can breathe. Now I feel like this is really real and it's the coolest feeing ever. I hope that is enough motivation to keep trying after a bfn. It's worth the fight and all the hard work and effort. Don't lose hope!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Yes - the commute is awful. I'm so grateful that my boss has been letting me work mostly from home since I returned from maternity leave last year. I was finally back at home by 6:30 last night - 12 hours after I left in the morning. I was exhausted! 

Klik - Fingers crossed that you get the OK to try the estrogen patch this cycle! :thumbup: Hopefully Dr. Davis will get you the written protocol soon. :hugs:

Wish - Woohoo! AF cooperated with you for once! :happydance: Safe travels home today!

Hope - I can't believe you're already 13 weeks! And a boy!! So exciting!! :happydance: How are you feeling?


----------



## Disneyfan88

This is totally me right now. :haha:


----------



## boopin4baby

AHHHHHH Disney.. I love the animated girl!! She's so cute!!

Has anyone heard from adr?? I hope she's doing well. :hugs:

AFM - The US findings on Tuesday showed that my pregnancy has completely passed. I have another bhcg on Friday 3/11. How long after mc should I expect a period? My nurse coordinator says after my first period post mc, I can cycle again. I'm estimating my FET to be sometime in May. :dance:

I'm just so thankful that I miscarried naturally and I didn't have to get a d&c. This process has been emotionally painful, but necessary. I constantly remind myself that the pregnancy wasn't viable and that I have to look forward and onward (this is how I cope).

Have a blessed day Ladies!! xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi Boopin! I don't have an answer for you regarding your period after mc, but I wanted to offer more :hugs: and say that it's great that you can try again soon. I'm glad that you didn't need a D&C - once less procedure to worry about. I was forced to get one after my DD was born and they couldn't get me to stop bleeding (I suffered from a rare delayed postpartum hemorrhage 12 days after DD was born and required hospitalization, a D&C, and 2 blood transfusions. I was threatened with a hysterectomy if it didn't stop after the D&C :dohh:).

Your next one is ready to snuggle in with you. :hugs: Are you transferring the 4AB next?

I haven't heard from adr - I hope she's doing ok.


----------



## klik

Hey, Wish, well done! :happydance: I really hope this is the one for you! I really hope this protocol is fruitful for both of us... You back in the cold yet?

Hope, I am so glad you can now relax and enjoy! Soooo happy for you! :happydance:

Oooh, Disneyfan, you poor thing! Hang in there... Ugh, I'm so sorry to hear about your post-partum difficulties last time... That sounds terrifying, actually. I hope it all runs smoothly this time! :dust:

Boopin: So nice that you don't have to have a D&C! After my m/c, I had a normal-length cycle and AF arrived 26 days later (my usual cycle length). I had, however, been on progesterone support--that may have had something to do with it. I hope your next attempt is the golden one! :dust:

Adr: you've been on my mind, too... I really, really hope you're doing ok. :hugs:

AFM: I'm still trying to find a way for the two clinics to talk to each other so my London one knows what they're supposed to do in this protocol. Maybe it won't work out, and I'll be stuck with natural-cycle IVFs (or these horrid cancellations) for a couple more months. But if I'm not pregnant til mid-May, NYC, here I come!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all! Back in NH where it's actually pretty warm! For us, anyway!
Suppression check went well this morning so I'll start stimming tonight. 150 menopur and 450 Gonal F. 

Disney - that is an awesome gif, I love Boo!!

Hope - congrats on great test results and team blue!!

Boopin - I had a D&C and got AF about 37 days later. I'm so glad you can start right away!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - Would the two clinics be able to communicate via email? That might be the easiest assuming that a phone call or Skype would be too difficult. Good luck! 

As for my postpartum experience, my OB suggested before that I get another csection for any future pregnancies as what I experienced was most likely the result of a long, difficult birth (40 hours and never progressed past 3 cm despite being pumped with loads of pitocin - check!) or a large baby (9 lbs, 5 oz when I'm normally 5'4" and 112 lbs - check!). I was also overdue by 8 days by the time she was born. I was told that since it's already happened once, I'm more susceptible to it happening again. Not a guarantee it will happen again, but more likely than it happening to someone else. It's supposedly not very common at all, but it was pretty terrifying. And being stuck in the hospital for a couple of days without my newborn baby sucked big time. And I definitely know that the general part of the hospital is nowhere near as cushy as the maternity ward, which I couldn't return to. :dohh:


----------



## amanda1235

Boppin I also don't have an answer for you, but hoping everything gets on its way quickly and you can plan your FET!

Klik, I also really hope the clinic can get their communication open for ya!

AFM, started spotting last night and AF arrived this morning. Called my clinic, and they said it's better to go in Monday, on CD4 than today. (They're closed on the weekend). In a little nervous that it'll be late to start stims, anyone else start stims that late?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi Amanda - I don't remember when I started my stimming as both of my IVF cycles were in 2013, but I wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls! Disney - that sounds like it was a total nightmare! I hope you don't have to go thru it again. 

Amanda - I actually didn't start stims yesterday (day 2), I'm starting in Monday, day 5. I think that's when I've always started mine so you should be good.


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks! That makes me feel better :)


----------



## klik

Disneyfan and Amanda: I have an appt w/ my local doctor on Tuesday, and am hoping he can either communicate directly with the other clinic or give me something official to send to them. I suppose I'm psychologically preparing myself for not being able to start this protocol for another couple of months, though.

Disneyfan: wow, you have gone through a LOT to have your little DD. It mustn't have been easy to be stuck in hospital with all that pain and worry and have to tend to a newborn... If a C-section is what it takes, I hope that will help you have a much better experience this time! :hugs:

Amanda, I don't really remember when I started stimming either way back when I used stims, but from memory day 4 sounds well within the bounds of what is usual. Good luck! :dust:

Wish: so glad you got the go-ahead! When is your next scan? Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning, girls! :coffee:

klik - where are you in your current cycle? So the patch protocol starts 10 days after you surge (or 7 days in my case, since I have a short LP) the cycle before you'd start stims. That might give you a good idea as to when you can start. 

I start stims tonight! I hope I don't flub them up. And my next scan is on Friday. I really hope that this works well and we get a few embies to freeze. Long shot, but hopefully this protocol is magical. We basically decided that we can't continue to keep putting thousands of dollars into this process for the meds, on a bimonthly basis, if it's just not working. We have other expenses that need attention (we have a rental property that is losing a tenant next month, updates to that property, updates to our home, etc). I hate thinking this way but honestly, after 2+ yrs of trying, it's not that hard. I'm getting tired.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I hope your doctors are able to communicate soon and that your local doctor gives you the go-ahead. :thumbup:

Wish - Good luck with stimming and all of the other stuff going on at home. We're rooting for you! :hugs:

My scan is around 11:00 am PST. I'm really, really hoping everything is ok!


----------



## Wish2BMom

how are you feeling, disney? I hope everything goes well too - how exciting!! FX'ed!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Doing well for the most part. Just some fatigue, which is to be expected. I occasionally feel some minor cramping, but nothing that I think is out of the ordinary. Thanks for asking. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's great! 
So if I can pick your brain more - did you do anything different this cycle? Have you maintained a different diet, avoided certain foods/beverages, cut down/increased working out? I'm always curious and I don't recall us talking about this with you yet (and if we did, I'm so sorry!)

I'm still trying to eat pretty well - more veggies at dinner than other things, little to no carbs, low sugar (really only add it to my coffee), little to no caffeine and moderate exercise. I still have some wine here and there but starting stims tonight so that's going to be cut way back. Not that my eggs aren't already what they are...
I'm not stopping exercising this time, unless it gets uncomfortable. I can just ease up and do what I can. It's just so hard to keep stopping and getting going again! I feel like keeping going and just easing up would be a better idea.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi Wish - I'd be happy to chat about this with you. I went for weekly acupuncture leading up to my transfer and have continued going weekly so far. I can't say that I'm a firm believer in it, but it doesn't seem to have hurt with either pregnancy. I followed some dietary guidelines provided by the acupuncturist - a lot of which I find to be rather hokey, truth be told. Leading up to the transfer it was lots of iron enriched foods to help with lining. Beef for lunch and dinner (to the point that I got tired of beef :haha:), spinach, broccoli, etc... I cut out most sweets except for the occasional piece of candy here or there. Snacks have been primarily nuts, trail mix, granola bars...stuff like that. No caffeine or booze, and nothing colder than room temperature. My main beverage has been hot water. After transfer, I exchanged beef for chicken and other foods high in protein. I did the pineapple core thing for 2 days post transfer, too. They are big on keeping your feet and core (womb) warm, so lots of thick socks and sweatshirts/blankets. I will probably carry on like this until the first trimester is over. 

It sounds like what you are doing is great, so hang in there! Are your stimming meds still the same this time around? :dust: for lots of follicles and eggs! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you!!! I always need to keep my feet and core warm so I'm good with that. All of the other things I'm good with too, except that dang call from a glass (or two) of wine on the weekends. I will (and have) cut that back a lot on the weekends, though, and i typically don't have alcohol throughout the week. Besides my work travel last week where everyone wanted to debrief after the loooong days we were having with a drink in hand. But again - didn't go crazy or anything.

I'm on the same meds as I was during my first and 2nd cycle - 150 menopur and 450 Gonal-F.

well good, i feel like i'm on a good path then. THANKS!! You're at your appt right now - I hope everything looks good!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

My appointment did not go as well as we had hoped. I have a sack measuring 6 weeks, but it looks like it's empty. I had my blood drawn for more tests and I was asked to come back on Saturday for another check, but at this point it does not look good. We might know more once my blood work comes back. :cry:


----------



## amanda1235

Oh man Disney! I've got my fingers crossed that they just couldn't catch it on the scan and that all is still ok!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Amanda. Hcg and progesterone levels came back (hcg = 16304 and prog = 56), both are within normal range for 6+2. :shrug: Plan is to continue meds and return Saturday morning for another ultrasound. Unless we see signs of a 7 week baby (fetal pole, yolk sac, heartbeat), we will be advised to end the pregnancy as anything else (or lack of anything) would be indicative of an abnormal pregnancy. Nothing ever seems easy. :dohh:

I pretty much lost it before we even made it to the car. :cry: i know that my poor husband feels so helpless. I already had the day off from work today (I'm off every-other Monday), but he took the rest of the day off to be with me. I know I should be grateful that we already have our daughter, and I love her more than anything. I don't know how much more bad news I can take, though. This journey is so long and hard.


----------



## klik

Oh, Disneyfan, I'm so sorry to hear the scan results! Bloods look great, though, so hopefully it's just taking a while to look right. I've heard of it happening--sacs looking empty but it actually just being a delay. I hope that's the case. I'm sorry you have to wait so long with so much uncertainty... hang in there... :hugs:

Wish: your regimen looks nice and responsible! :thumbup: Good luck on the injections. I really hope this cycle gets you the golden egg! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, klik. My doctor is really hoping that we'll see something good, but her instincts tell her that we won't be getting good news on Saturday. She said that if the baby is there but it's measuring behind or there is a slow or absent heartbeat, then it would be an abnormal pregnancy, and it would not be healthy to allow it to continue. She said that the body will continue to act like its pregnant and progress accordingly because I technically am pregnant. We shall see...I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## boopin4baby

Disneyfan - My heart breaks for you. I was just where you're at 3 weeks ago. I would've been 9 weeks pregnant this Tuesday. :cry: Please take comfort in knowing that your not alone, we're all here for you. I'm keeping my everything crossed for you and your DH on Saturday. Sending you lots of LOVE & HUGS!! :hugs:<3 :kiss: <3 :hugs:


----------



## Hope16

Don't lose hope Disney... I've read about numerous women in the first trimester board, start off with an empty sac and then lo and behold, a beautiful fetal pole and heart beat will be there. 

Stay positive as best you can. I'm praying for you and your little one!


----------



## Asterimou

Hang in there Disney. We're all here for you and wishing this will all turn out alright. please stay strong, you are a wonderful positive influence to us all.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

disney - I'm so sorry I'm just reading this now! I'm so sorry your appt wasn't all you hoped it would be - I'd have lost it too. I know exactly how you're feeling - that's how my first appt went, though there was something. Just no fetal pole, etc. 
This IS hard but I'm hoping you have a bit of a miracle on Saturday! Hopefully it's just a shy little one and it'll come into sight on Saturday. Much love and hope to you, I hope this works out! Docs have been known to be wrong and pleasantly surprised before!

...this process is so hard. I'm with you. Hang in there, hon! We're here for you!

and yep, already messed up my meds. not a huge deal but I actually FORGOT to take them within the 7:00-9:00 timeframe last night. I didn't take them until 10:30, but I'll do it right from now on. Sheesh.

klik - how did your appt go today?


----------



## Disneyfan88

I'm so grateful for the support of everyone here. :hugs: I'm sorry that so many of you have been in my shoes before. They are kinda crappy shoes to be in, and I wouldn't want to pass them on to anyone else. I'm finding it hard to concentrate at work but am doing my best to stay positive. 

Boopin - Your loss is still quite fresh, and I know it must still be really tough for you. Hang in there. Your rainbow is not far away. :hugs:

Thanks, Wish. :hugs: I'm glad that you ultimately remembered your meds last night (well, I suppose it's now the next get before last for you). Just a tad late shouldn't be a big problem. Hopefully it's smooth sailing from here on out for you. I'm hoping for lots of eggies and minimal discomfort for you. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: it's so hard... you're trying to hang onto hope and digest bad news at the same time... I hope Saturday brings you good news. I really, really hope it's a false alarm... and I hope the time between now and then doesn't feel too much like torture. Please take care of yourself. :hugs:

Boopin: It's so sad... I'm really sorry for your loss... :hugs:

Wish: ah, the injections have started! Yeah, I'd be kicking myself too if I'd missed the time window but I'm sure nothing disastrous will come of it. Don't be too hard on yourself. :hugs: I really really hope this is your cycle!

My appointment went... meh. My doc said he could run this protocol, possibly, but he'd have to clear it with his medical director first. His clinic doesn't believe in Clomid, as it tends to thin the lining... he thinks, why get the brain to produce FSH when you can inject FSH directly? They also don't really believe in estrogen patches as being particularly useful... (but also he has nothing against them). Most importantly, he thinks mild stims are no good for getting extra eggs--for that, you have to use really high stims. So, fundamentally different from Dr Davis (who believes knackered ovaries respond better to mild stims). So I was left with either forcing him to do something he doesn't believe in, or just doing another natural cycle IVF here until we can get organised to go to the US (or, who knows, we might get lucky here). We ended up with a bizarre hybrid protocol of: estrogen patches starting a week after ovulation, stop when AF arrives; then, wait for the lead follicle to show itself, then start mild stims and later add an antagonist just to make sure the egg is nice and mature by the time it's collected (and doesn't ovulate too early). I'm not sure how I feel about that--after all, both times I've had egg retrievals without stims my egg was nice and mature... but it could always be more mature, I guess. Oh, well. I'm dismissing that cycle in my head, which is ridiculous given the amount of money and time and emotional investment that will go into it (not to mention all those pesky injections)!


----------



## Wish2BMom

interesting take, klik - I'd be a bit confused but there just seem to be so many schools of thought and they all make sense. And there are also SOOOO many ways to skin this cat(fish - I heard recently this is the real saying!), it's so hard to find that exact one way that works best for each woman.

Also, yeah - I wouldn't say I'm doing mild stims - 450 Gonal is the 2nd highest I've been on, I think (I think I was up to 600 at one time?). So mine is more of a light suppression - I think so my ovaries weren't completely suppressed/shut down - and then starting strong stims. I feel like it was almost like leading when trying to steal a base in baseball. Rather than trying to steal while standing on the base, you 'lead' a little and then BAM! make a run for it! :shrug: I know, I have weird analogies...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - Thanks! :hugs: :dust: that you get lucky with this cycle and don't even have to worry about coordinating treatment plans between 2 doctors. Good luck with everything! :hugs:

Wish - With baseball currently in spring training and the season about to start, your analogy makes perfect sense to me. :haha: Good luck with your stimming!


AFM - It's soooo hard to focus on work or be motivated to get a lot done. This week is dragging. I'm nervous for Saturday but want to know one way or another. I'm still holding out a bit of hope but can't help feeling bummed, too.


----------



## boopin4baby

Disneyfan - My recent loss still pains me, but each day gets a bit better. Although, I've healed physically thinking about my pregnancy and the "what could've been" remains emotionally painful. Accepting the fact that my pregnancy wasn't viable is how I'm coping with my loss. My embryo(s) more than likely had chromosomal issues. We didn't do genetic testing on them. I've completely miscarried and my beta was 8 this Tuesday. I'm just waiting for AF, so I can get started on my next cycle. Hopefully, I can have a May FET. [-o&lt;

Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall. - Confucius

Stay strong Lovely!! I know it's easier said than done, but there's still hope for you. I'm praying that your little bean is just a late bloomer. Fx'd and everything else, too!! xx :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Boopin! :hugs: I think what makes this situation hard for us to accept is that if this little bean isn't meant to be, we only have one more normal embryo left. We transferred another "normal" embryo in December and got a BFN from that FET. I don't have it in me to start over again with a new IVF cycle, and while money isn't everything, we've spent an insane amount of money since we started with IVF in 2013 (my insurance has a relatively low lifetime max benefit of $7,000, so we've been paying out of pocket for quite some time). The stress of wanting this to work is weighing on me. I'm doing my best to keep my chin up and remain positive, and you ladies are helping so much with your support. :hugs:

Your attitude is inspiring. I hope that things move along and line up for you to start again in May. Regardless of my outcome, I'll be here cheering for you along the way. :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

I've been quiet lately, but Disney just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and hoping for the best for you!!! Hang in there Hun!


----------



## Wish2BMom

disney - I hear you. That's kinda where we are - it's been so long and we've shelled out quite a bit of money for this. Not as much as you have, it sounds like (our lifetime limit is higher) but quite a bit. I hate for money to be the deciding factor but something has to be, I guess.
My fingers are so crossed for you for Saturday, my fingers are turning blue!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies,

I heard back from my nurse coordinator today and she said that I need to have a water sonogram after my first period post mc. Then I can start on bcp's again to prepare for my FET cycle.

Has anyone had the water sonogram performed before? If so, was it painful and/or uncomfortable? I've never had this procedure done and I'm a little apprehensive. :shrug: :nope:


----------



## Disneyfan88

boopin4baby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I heard back from my nurse coordinator today and she said that I need to have a water sonogram after my first period post mc. Then I can start on bcp's again to prepare for my FET cycle.
> 
> Has anyone had the water sonogram performed before? If so, was it painful and/or uncomfortable? I've never had this procedure done and I'm a little apprehensive. :shrug: :nope:

I had one of those before my December FET cycle. My doctor recommended I take a Valium about 30-45 minutes prior to it. For me, I felt some minor cramping afterwards, but it was nothing terribly painful. Most of it felt similar to a pap. My insurance didn't cover it, so the sonogram was somewhere between $400-$500, and with the rest of my office visit, I ended up paying around $700 or so for that day. 

I asked my doctor beforehand if it would be any like an HSG and she said it would be similar but it should be a lot less uncomfortable.


----------



## boopin4baby

Thank you Disney for sharing your experience with me. I'm sure I'll end up paying for it out of pocket, too. Eventhough, I have Kaiser insurance, it seems like it would be less of a hassle and quicker just to get it done at my fertility clinic. I'll definately be taking a valium before the procedure if its offered to me and an ibuprofen. :haha:

And regardless of your outcome, I'll be here cheering you along as well. :hugs: Through the ups and the downs!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

For that particular sonogram, I think it's beneficial for your RE to see everything first-hand. It'll help ensure that everything is optimal for your next transfer. :thumbup:

Thanks for the support (everyone!)! :hugs: I'm hanging in there. I've decided that I can't change the outcome one way or another, so I'll be ready to accept whatever news we get. Obviously one set of news would be much easier to accept, but I'll get there either way at some point. The support of all of the ladies here in this thread definitely helps. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Boopin I had a sonohystogram, it was where they put a saline solution into your uterus and look at the cavity, not sure it's the same test, but if so its not so bad. Some cramping, so I was told to take an Advil beforehand. It was totally manageable and very quick. It's where they found out I had polyps that needed to be removed, so very worth it in the end. Hope your test goes well!


----------



## klik

Wish: yeah, I think that's exactly right: there are lots of views and they all have reasonable explanations. I like your analogies! I hope you score a home run this time. :hugs: Any reaction to the stims? Is exercising comfortable?

Disneyfan: It is so hard, thinking about reaching a limit and then being able to go no further... This process is so difficult, so draining in every way... I wish you strength. I really hope all goes well for you tomorrow. It's a great attitude, trying to be prepared either way (as the outcome is indeed out of your hands.) But I really hope you get good news tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you... :hugs:

Amanda: hope you're ok, in your currently quiet way... :hugs:

Boopin: I think the water sonogram is the same as a 3D HyCoSy--they asked me to do that after I had my MC, too... I didn't find it particularly uncomfortable. Mostly I found it annoying that I had to sacrifice a cycle to do this investigation (and it was one of those no-trying-naturally-beforehand deals, which I particularly dislike...) Best of luck. I hope you get the all-clear and can proceed asap... :dust:

AFM: I can't wait to start my weird modified natural IVF cycle, but my body is not cooperating... I just had a scan today because my doc was concerned that by day 16 I hadn't ovulated yet (usually I'm day 13). Anyway, we're on day 19 now, and my big cyst is still there, and my little follicles are still there, all growing slowly (suppressed by the cyst) and probably wondering what the hold-up is. Well, that's just me projecting... anyway, the bloods will help determine whether I have or am about to ovulate, but I am worried that my body is indeed seeming to get weirder with each cycle... :dohh: Well, at least I still have follicles!


----------



## Wish2BMom

boopin - I, too, had a sono after my mc and honestly, it was worse than the HSG for me. But my HSG was a breeze and the only reason my sono sucked was b/c my cervix wasn't cooperating and allowing the plunger inside to squirt the saline. She had to basically pry it open. A valium might have helped, so I recommend that. I hope yours is easy peasy, as I've heard everyone else's be!

disney - I like your outlook on things. There really isn't much we can do at certain points and unfortunately this is one of them. :hugs: I all sucks and I hate how long we have to wait to figure out next steps. I will be stalking tomorrow to see how things went. What time is your appt?

klik - damn that cyst, mucking things up!! how big are your follicles? Is there a certain date that your doc will cancel this cycle or are you just waiting for the follicles to grow slowly? it definitely feels like our bodies get weirder with each cycle since we are looking at them under a microscope now!! Speaking of which, to answer your question - I did a TRX class last night (kind of a pilates class with weights, medicine balls and this suspension system where you use your own weight to do things) and nothing felt weird until we were doing abs with the medicine ball, leaning back and swinging the ball from side to side. I could feel that there was more 'stuff' in my abdomen. But that was it! Frankly, I hadn't worked out since Monday b/c I came down with a cold this week, so this was my first time exercising after stimming. I might try to go for a run tomorrow or Sunday, we'll see how that feels. Oh and no other side effects, really. Except I have a headache from drinking a partial glass of wine last night. I'm in trouble tonight - a girls night at a Wine/Chocolate/Cheese Fest! can't have too much anyway b/c I'm driving but I'm expecting another headache tomorrow morning. :)

amanda, aster, adr, hope - hi! :wave:

I had my first scan this morning and there look to be 6 follicles! That's more than I expected them to see 4 days after starting stims so I'm psyched. Only one is close to measurable, which again, I didn't expect. So I'm going to drink a lot of water this weekend and hopefully by early next week there will be some plumpy ones going on!

woah...sorry for the book!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies! :hugs: My appointment for tomorrow is scheduled for 8:45 am PST. I haven't heard from the office, so I assume that means that there are no procedures scheduled that would bump me to another time (My doctor doesn't get to set the surgery schedule since she runs her own fertility office but uses the big neighboring fertility place for her egg retrievals, transfers, and embryo lab services. She does all of the procedures herself and has her own office and patient exam rooms, but she contracts with the other company to use their operating facilities and their lab and embryologists).

Klik - Major bummer about that cyst! I hope your blood work provides good news on the ovulation front. :dust: that this won't thwart your efforts for this cycle. 

Wish - :happydance: on 6 follies! I hope they get nice and plump this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## amanda1235

So I had my scan today, and looks like the triple stripe my dr wanted me to get is already there which is good! I have one follicle at 11mm, and others under 10mm, but it's only day 4 of stims. I'm hoping it's ok that the one is bigger than the others. I have to continue my meds and go back Tuesday for another scan. I was so worried about the darn stripe I wasn't too concerned about getting lots of follicles. Anyone ever have one that grew a little faster than the others and still had it turn out ok?


----------



## Asterimou

Disney: we are all here egging you on! Crossing fingers and toes. We will all be here to give you cyber hugs whatever the outcome xx

Wish: 6 follies is great, let's hope a few more pop up ;)

Klik: hang in there, it will be your cycle soon I'm sure!

Amanda: I had a follie shoot off and ended up with 7 eggs in the end. They did have to adjust my drugs to get the others to catch up but it worked out okay. Day 4 is pretty early to tell though so I'd wait till Tuesday to see what's happening. Hope the rest have caught up :)

AFM: I had drugs delivered yesterday for round 2. On Menopur this time. Long protocol so just started the pill, ready for Buserillin on the 10th April. I really want to be positive this cycle. It's so hard to stay strong but you ladies are a inspiration. I must focus on positives rather than negatives. This could be the one :)


----------



## boopin4baby

*Amanda congrats on achieving that stubborn triple stripe!! I bet the viagra was the key!!* :winkwink: :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - Congrats on getting that triple stripe! I vaguely remember having different size follies during my IVF cycles. The used Ganirelix to keep me from ovulating too early. :dust: for a great scan on Tuesday!

Aster - Thanks! :hugs: Sending you lots of warm and positive vibes for this cycle! :dust:


----------



## boopin4baby

Thinking of you Disney. :hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! <3<3<3

Thanks again Ladies for sharing your water sonogram experiences. I'm feeling more at ease about it now. xx


----------



## klik

Wish: 6 is looking good! Excellent start. I'm really happy for you! :dust: Also glad you feel you can exercise. You're clearly paying close attention to what your body says--if it tells you "no", I'm sure you'll listen! In the meantime, things are looking excellent--I hope it stays that way! :thumbup:

Disneyfan: hopefully right now you're getting some sleep... Best, best, best of luck in the morning. :hugs:

Amanda: Yay on the triple stripe! :thumbup: Also, yeah, it's usual that the leading follie is a couple of millimeters larger than the others. Maybe too early still, but do they have you on an antagonist (Cetrotide, Ganirelix) yet?

Boopin: I hope all goes well in your water sonogram, that you have minimal discomfort, and that everything looks nice and clear! :hugs:

Asterimou: I can see you're struggling to feel positive... I have to say, I've never done anything that's made me so bipolar as this attempt to conceive. We all have our ups and downs--please don't beat yourself up for feeling low sometimes. I am very excited for you, though--I hope they've found you the right protocol. I hope the BCP gets your ovaries nice and ready for that BAM (in Wish's words!) awesome response in the next cycle! :dust:

AFM: this cycle has been a write-off from the beginning, because of that cyst... I'm just waiting to ovulate so I can start the estrogen patches to try and get ready for NEXT cycle. I'm not sure why my doc wanted me to do a scan and not just bloods--I guess he wanted to make sure everything still looked ok in there. Nevertheless, I was comforted to see there were four measurable follies (9,9,8,7)--I know this cycle is a write-off but it's still nice to know my ovaries haven't given up altogether!


----------



## amanda1235

Klik! Yeah I start the antagonist (orgalutran) tomorrow morning. It's just one of the nurses who said something about it that made me stress for probably no reason. He looked at my chart and was just like "you have one that's bigger than the others at 11mm, and we're going to want more than one, so, stay on your meds". So I said yeah of course, and asked if the others were going to catch up, he said they could, but I mean I can't say for sure you know? Everyone is different. But no reason to worry yet". I, being the anxious person I am, stuck in the "yet" and started worrying already. This nurse does have a history though of not always knowing what the right thing to say is, and instead saying stuff that makes you more nervous, so I'm trying to go on that hehe. As for your cyst, I can't remember, is it reoccurring? If so, have they ever offered to drain it? I had cysts both this cycle and last and they just drained then and started the cycle anyways.

Disney we are all thinking of you, and will be here to support you no matter the outcome! 

Aster, exciting to be starting the next round! Stay positive Hun! Hoping this is it for ya!

Wish, that's great!! We're close in our cycles which is fun :) good for you for exercising, I stopped that after this whole process started and put on so much weight, I would love to get back into SOMEthing, but am just so uncomfortable. I used to be a runner, would love to start that up again, but will probably just start with walking, as the weather is getting nicer. 

Boopin, is your water scan scheduled yet? I'm sure you'll be fine, but definitely take all the drugs they offer to ya, so much of this process is painful and uncomfortable, so whenever there is something to make it easier, I jump on it :)

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good luck today Disney!!

Amanda - great job on the lining!! That's a weight off your mind I'm sure! So cool that we are on the same cycle. I have a lead too, almost at 11. Not worried about it. Some, if not all, of the others will catch up. Just keep drinking lots of water! I'll update after my scan tomorrow. 
Re: exercise - I have to think that some level of exercise would help this 'bipolar-ness' that we are ALL experiencing (great term klik! So accurate!) so I'm not going to stop this time. I like to go for short runs (3mi or so) but if I have to walk it, at least I'm out there. I used to be able to run further but I'm trying to find that happy medium for now. :)

Boopin - good luck on your saline sono!! You'll do great!

Aster - here you go!! Let's get your party started! Haha it is hard to maintain positivity, and I used to be a cheerleader! 
I read a quote (that I'm sure we've all seen) the other day that reminded me yet again of what we all need to do: it's not how many times you fall that matters, it's how many times you get back up. 
It's tiring and challenging, but we can do it. 
:hugs: all!


----------



## boopin4baby

Amanda - My water sonogram isn't scheduled yet. I'm waiting for AF to show up then I can call to have it scheduled on CD7-12. I'm hoping my menses will start in a timely manner post mc. Fx'd for a May FET.

Drink lots of water to plump your follicles up!! It's important to stay hydrated. Grow follies grow!!

Wish - I love Confucius quotes!! GL at your next scan. xx

Klik - I really hope this cycle isn't a bust for you. Hang in there!!

Hope - Congratulations on being pregnant with a boy!! I'm wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months. 

Aster - How exciting to be getting things started. Don't let the devil still your joy!! I know it's hard, but try to stay positive. A positive approach and outlook will give you a much better outcome. This WILL be the one. You have to believe it, to receive it. Wishing you all the best!!

Thinking of you Disney. You're in my prayers this morning. [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;

adr - We haven't heard from you in a while. I hope all is well. xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Well ladies, it just wasn't meant to be. :nope: The embryonic sac grew a little, but there's still no baby inside. I'll need a D&C next week to officially end the pregnancy and remove the remnants. I won't know until Monday if the procedure will happen on Tuesday or Wednesday. :cry:


----------



## amanda1235

Oh Disney I'm so sorry Hun :( *hugs*!!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Sorry to hear the bad news Disney. Take all the time you need to process your loss. Please take comfort in knowing your not alone. We're all here to support you. Sending you the BIGGEST :hug: I possibly can!! xxxx


----------



## klik

Oh, Disneyfan, I am so sorry for your loss. That is just... too sad for words. Sometimes this journey is just too painful. I'm really, really sorry... :hugs:

Amanda: since you're on an antagonist I think you should be golden. My cyst is "functional", which means it produces hormones, and that wreaks havoc with the rest of my system. Apparently draining doesn't help with that. :shrug: But yeah, please don't pay heed to emotionally clueless nurses. There are no guarantees, but I think your cycle looks so far, so good. :hugs:

Wish: I hope your scan goes well tomorrow... :hugs:

Boopin: FXed for a relatively easy time for you from now on... :hugs:

:hugs: to all...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Disney - I'm so sorry. We were all hoping, as I know you were. Please rest and take care of yourself. We're here for your next step. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies. You are all so wonderful. :hugs:

My doctor indicated that I can expect my period roughly 6 weeks after my D&C. We are taking DD to Disneyland again in May, so I'm thinking we'll do the next transfer sometime after then -- most likely in June. That way, we can enjoy our trip, I can eat whatever I want, and my body can get a little bit of a breather. I can use the emotional break, too. I already asked my doctor about what she will do differently next time. All of my meds will be different next time, and we'll do extra blood work to check for immune factors when I get my saline sonogram. 

This journey can really kick you in the butt. I always feel like we're waiting for the other shoe to drop, and this result has left me feeling a little speechless. :dohh: I still plan on hanging around here both to gain and give support. Hopefully we'll all get there in the end. We can really use some good news on this thread, so I'll be here cheering you guys on while I wait for things to get moving again. :hugs:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan, I think it's a good thing to take a break... Hopefully it will give you some time and space to heal, body and mind. I'd really love it if you stuck around. I'll be here in June, if that is when your next attempt is, to cheer you on. Til then, I hope your loved ones heap you with kindness, and that you and your DH can comfort each other as much as possible... And, of course, we're here too, commiserating. I'm really sorry... :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Disney: all I can do is echo the others and say I'm so sorry and I hope you're coping okay. You seem like an incredibly strong woman. I think a break and a visit to Disney will recharge you for the next go. Keep the faith xx

To all the other ladies thanks for your words of strength, it really is helping. We can all do this xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Disney - you really are a strong one. Enjoy the time off over the next couple months. We will all definitely still be here when you get back! But I'd love it if you stuck around with your cheers as well! :) :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello ladies - how is everyone doing?

amanda - how are your follies doing? 

I went for a scan yesterday and today. One is totally leading the charge but it needs to start sharing with the others. As of this morning I have a 14, 10, 9, 8 and two that are unmeasurable. I start my antagonist in the morning and don't have to go back until Wed morning. I'm hoping for some big jumps between now and then. I have a feeling I'll be stimming through the end of the week, if not through the weekend. Ugh. Thankfully my RE's office can give me a sample of Gonal-F that's enough for 2 nights, which will get me through Friday night. But beyond that, if we need anymore, I gotta make the purchase. I hope I don't have to stim too much beyond 12 days! Come on Follies!


----------



## Asterimou

Come on you little follies. Wish and Amanda you both seem to have some keen and less keen follies! Hope they all snap into action for the next scan!


----------



## Hope16

:hugs: to you Disney xo It's never easy and there really aren't any comforting words. Time heals best. I hope you can enjoy your little getaway and come back refreshed to try again!


----------



## klik

Wish: I hope the antagonist helps give the other follies a chance to catch up! I also hope you don't have to take too much more of these crazy expensive meds... (Also, I did not comment on this: I love that you were a cheerleader!)

Hope & Asterimou: hi!

I... am about to do this crazy thing, I think, which is cancel my meetings tomorrow and take the plane back to London (I'm in Geneva) to actually try and USE this cycle that was meant to be a write-off. I guess that's the advantage of a natural cycle IVF: no meds means it's actually possible to start late. My theory is, my cyst has lost its mojo and therefore the other follies are belatedly developing. One went from 9mm to 12mm in 2 days, which is right on target for a natural cycle. RE says it's not an ideal cycle, but sometimes good things come from unauspicious beginnings. I have had SO many cancellations, though, that I just want to go for it, you know? Still have to talk to DP... Who knows, maybe the added drama will help with the outcome! :haha:


----------



## boopin4baby

I say go with your instincts klik!! FX'd this unauspicious beginning will be your LUCKY cycle after all!! :happydance:


----------



## amanda1235

I agree klik! Go with instincts! 

My scan is tomorrow morning, so I'll get to see how the follies are doing. I started my antagonist yesterday, so hoping the others have caught up. I'm taking Gonal-F too wish, and am on 300iu a day, so roughly $300 a day. It's crazy! Are you on anything else? I'm taking luveris with it as well, in fact it comes free with the gonal-f here.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - :dust: that you can be done stimming by Friday. That's awesome that your doctor's office could give you Gonal-f samples. I hope it's just enough so that you don't have to buy any more. 

Klik - Good luck! :thumbup:

AFM, my D&C has been booked for noon on Wednesday. So -- no eating or drinking anything from midnight tomorrow night until after the procedure is over. Seems like a long time, but I'm guessing I won't be very hungry anyway. At least insurance will be required to help pay for this since it's not a fertility procedure. I'm close to hitting my out of pocket max for the year already. I'm sure this will put me over the top. :dohh: Truth be told, I was sort of hoping it would be done on Tuesday. I just want to get it over with and not have to think about it anymore. Plus, I have to keep doing the nightly progesterone shots until it's over. I try not to think about the fact that I would have only had 2.5 more weeks of shots and I'd be done with them for good. I hate PIO and am dreading returning to square 1. Oh, and to top it off, I've been queasy (MS) all weekend and lost part of my dinner last night. My doctor says the pregnancy symptoms will go away after the procedure.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck at your scan, Amanda!


----------



## klik

Thanks, Boopin, Amanda, and Disneyfan. Right or wrong, I'm going for it. I'm so grateful my RE is allowing it! Just had my scan: 16, 14, 13, 8. Lining a bit thin, though: just 7.2. Really hoping the bloods are good: please please please, nice high estrogen and no LH surge!

Amanda: good luck at your scan today! :dust:

Disneyfan: I am really sorry you have to wait til Wednesday, and keep on the PIO til then... That's... upsetting. Ugh, also sucks that you have pregnancy symptoms when you know it's over. I'm so sorry... :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - good luck at your scan!! Go follies, Go!!! :happydance: Yeah, I'm on 450 Gonal and 150 menopur and now the antagonist. And still this estrodial patch from 2 weeks ago that they wanted me to keep on until it fell off. It's almost a part of me now! :haha:

klik - GOOD FOR YOU for following your gut!! I'm so impressed - take it by the reins, lady! :bodyb: your lining is only a little thinner than needed, it'll catch up. I'm hoping my follies are where yours are tomorrow, if not even higher after 2 days' growth. 

disney - yeah, still having symptoms and having to take shots is no bueno. I'm so sorry. :hugs: You're dealing with this all very well, it seems. I hope (and know it will) everything goes swiftly and easily for you. Take care of yourself tomorrow - do you have the day off?

I just took my first antagonist - ouch! But overall, just feeling a little bloated. Or a LOT bloated. I've been drinking 3L of water/day for the past few days (even though my nurse laughed at me when I said I was doing it to plump the follicles!) I went to a kickboxing class last night and saw myself bouncing all over the place in the mirror when we were jumping rope. Ugh. I just want to wear a sign that says 'I'm bloated! doing IVF meds here! I really didn't just gain 10lbs in a day!' Yes, I'm sadly very self-conscious when it comes to how I look in gym clothes!

acupuncture in a couple of hours too - wooo!!

I hope you all have a good day. Amanda, update us when you can!


----------



## amanda1235

Just had scan and chart looks great! 7 follies that are for sure ready, probably 9 by EC and many more that may catch up. EC is Friday at 12:00, and the triple stripe is still there so they are planning on a transfer! Feeling very relieved right now. I know the road is still long, and there are things that could still go wrong, but feeling good for now :)

Wish, I hear ya on the antagonist being more painful! I'm on orgalutran which is the brand name for ganirelix. 

Disney sorry that you have to continue those Damn PIO shots. Thinking of you!

Klik looks like things are going well! FX!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome sauce, amanda!!! WOOO!!


----------



## Asterimou

Great news on your follies Amanda.

Wish: I hope yours are good too.

Go for it Klik, the gut is the best way to go on this journey of unknowns:)

Disney: I hope you get on okay and heal soon, both in body and mind. Hope is right in that time is a healer xx


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: I'll be thinking of you today--I hope the D&C goes as painlessly as possible... Are they planning to analyse the contents, see if they can get any clues? Take care... :hugs:

Wish: Thanks! Good luck at your scan today! Hopefully all that water drinking and retention and the painful meds are sacrifices that will lead to excellent results! :dust:

Amanda: Thanks! Your scan sounds awesome! Fingers super-crossed for you! :dust:

Asterimou: thanks! :hugs:

Bloods were fine yesterday--my doc gave me the go-ahead for egg retrieval BUT recommended I freeze any embryos I might be lucky enough to get. My lining looks good now--trilaminar and sufficiently thick--but he's afraid this weirdly long cycle hasn't done my lining any favors. So, even IF I get any embryos they'll have to survive til day 5, and then survive a freezing and thawing. Lots of if's. We'll see. Also, one of my follies has shrunk! :shrug: Now I've only got a 17 and a 14, and the rest are too small to measure. If I get one embryo, though, I'll already be really happy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

disney - thinking of you :hugs:

klik - that sounds like a great plan!! FX'ed for 2 happy embryos (if not an extra one when they retrieve!) 

Hello to everyone else! :wave:

my appt went well this morning - we're up to 17.5, 12, 12, 12, 10, 9. I go in again on Friday - I'm hoping that's it and we can trigger Sat night.
Glug glug glug goes the water :)


----------



## klik

Looking good, Wish! Looks like a good handful of follies are lining up for you! :thumbup:

I just got the "bloods" call--they asked me to trigger tonight (natural cycle gets triggered earlier, partly because there's no antagonist...). I was hoping I'd have at least one more day for the 14 to become a 15, but sadly not... Oh, well. Egg retrieval on Friday. I'm super-anxious!


----------



## boopin4baby

Lots going on the thread today. GL to all you ladies stimming, retrieving & transferring!! :dust:

Disney - I hope your d&c is as uneventful as possible. I'm praying that you have a smooth and speedy recovery. Take care Lovely and get plenty of rest. x<3x<3


----------



## amanda1235

Klik that sounds great! 

Wish, looks like everything's going well!

Disney, thinking of you today!

AFM, got some bad news today. My progesterone levels are high (18, when they should <5). Dr gave the option of freezing all, then doing a frozen transfer, which is $2000, or transferring anyways, but my chances are reduced to %25. I'm so confused, and not sure what to do. If there's only one, we'll definitely freeze it, but if there are more than one, should we transfer one anyways? Or wait? I don't know what the right answer is. Anyone have any thoughts or experience on this?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi everyone. I'm back home and am laying in bed. I'm a bit drowsy and a little bit sore, but as far as I can tell, everything went as expected. Thanks for all of the well wishes. :hugs:

I'll read back and catch up in a little while.


----------



## klik

Thanks, Boopin! :hugs:

Amanda: I'm really sorry! I didn't know a high progesterone level interfered with the transfer... Gosh, there are just so many variables... Did your doc say why s/he is concerned? Does it affect the lining? Well, anyway, 25% ain't great... And that is a lot of money... hard to make a decision. My gut feeling goes something like this: if on day 3 there's 5 or more embryos, I'd transfer 2 and freeze the rest (assuming you can get your doc to do a day-3 transfer and freeze!) Otherwise I'd freeze all (or, if there's 3 or 4 I might get 1 transferred and freeze the rest). Something like that... But that's just my gut feeling--how do you feel?! Good luck with whatever you decide. Oh, bodies, why do you keep playing cruel tricks on us? Hang in there... :hugs:

Disneyfan: I'm glad things went as expected. I'm very sorry, though. It's too sad for words... :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Klik my gut is saying the same, although here it's a law that they only put back one unless you're over 35 or have had many failed attempts. I'll have to ask tomorrow, but I think they usual freeze day 5's, so on Day 3 when they often do transfers, I won't know how many there are to freeze. I think I'll let them bring as many as they can to day 5 (providing there are lots of good eggs!) and if there are 3 or more I'll transfer one, and freeze the rest. 2 or fewer I'll just freeze and wait for next month. From what I read, if your progesterone rises to early, it throws your lining out of sync with when the embryos would go back. That being said, I'm not sure every clinic checks your progesterone levels, so I don't know. You're right though! So many darn variables!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, amanda - I haven't heard of that. I think your plan sounds good, though. I literally had no ideas. I'm glad klik did!! And I seriously have no idea how anyone gets pregnant at all. SOOOO many things have to align just right!

disney - so glad everything was uneventful and went well. I'm so sorry. I hope you were able to rest well. 

thank you, boopin!

nothing going on over here - waiting for tomorrow's scan. i seriously don't know how ladies with more than 10 follicles do it - I can totally feel things going on in there and I have so few!
I administered Cetrotide as my antagonist this morning - first time doing that one (the docs said I could use both of my leftovers - Ganirelix and Cetrotides). Ganirelix just comes in a syringe already put together, you just inject. Cetrotide comes with a vial and mixture - you have to mix yourself and inject. It also includes 2 types of needles. So I put the 2nd one on for the injection and when I pushed the plunger, some came out the side where it was screwed in!! So I guess I didn't get my full dose of antagonist today. I'm sure it's fine but that's annoying!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - it looks like everyone is making progress and will be moving pretty quickly very soon.

Klik - Good luck with your retrieval. I hope you get a surprise extra egg and that you end up with multiple embryos! :dust:

Wish - fingers crossed that Friday is your last needed scan! It sounds like you've got some nice follies growing there. 

Amanda - tough decision, but I think I'd lean towards a freeze all. There have been studies that some women are more successful with frozen transfers. I think part of it could be that your body is able to rest a little bit and detox from all of the meds, and they are able to get you're uterine environment more like its "natural" conditions. My first transfer was a fresh transfer of two top grade embryos, and neither implanted as my hcg that cycle was a measly 1. My DD came from my first frozen transfer after IVF #2. Though, truth be told, I guess I'm hardly the poster child for good FET outcomes with this last one being our second bust. :nope: The money part is hard to swallow with everything you are paying for IVF. I'm glad you aren't being charged what we've been paying if you do decide to do a frozen transfer ($4200 per FET plus meds). Fingers crossed that you get lots of embryos. If that's the case, then it might not hurt to try transferring one fresh. Good luck with your decision! :hugs:


AFM - It's been a hard week, but we're getting by. I'm glad to have the D&C behind me. My doctor told DH that everything went perfectly - it took me a while to come around after the procedure. Apparently I'm a lightweight. I'm a little sore down south, and I was really tired yesterday, but all seems to be ok. I'm off from work for another day today, which I'm glad about. My DD has been helping to make all of this easier to swallow and keep my mind off of the negatives. I'm so grateful that we were at least lucky enough to get her.

Forgot to add - they are going to be testing the tissue that was removed from me yesterday. My doctor said to expect to pay about $100 for it. We'll see if it gives us any answers... (I'm thinking not, but I'm hopeful). I do know that just about everything will be changed up on our next attempt (meds, protocol, etc...).


----------



## klik

Amanda: that's a complex problem indeed! Hopefully you'll get a nice good number on day 3, and they go on to survive to day 5... So far your ovaries at least seem to be cooperating! :dust:

Wish: I totally agree--how is it that women do get pregnant when so many variables need to align? I mean, there are 7 billion people in the world. Heck, my mother gave birth three times! Oh, well, hopefully we'll crack the mystery somehow :winkwink: Bummer about the cetrotide experience--yeah, it's unlikely to matter, but in this game we're under so much pressure to do everything JUST RIGHT so we don't have to wonder if it's our fault when it doesn't work... But hopefully it will work! :dust:

Disneyfan: thanks! I'm sorry it's been so tough for you... I'm glad your DD is helping--I get the impression she is delightful. I'm glad they will be testing the products of the D&C--maybe that will help them fine-tune the next attempt. I hope your body and mind heal really well over the next couple of months, and that you come to find it in yourself to be more hopeful than anxious for your next attempt... :hugs:

I woke up way too early--egg retrieval coming up, so I'm melting with anxiety. Time for a bath, methinks!


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - How exciting :happydance: it's your ER day!! FX'd that you have lots of mature eggs!! And I hope bathtime was relaxing for you. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Good luck Klik! My ER is in a couple hours.

Thanks everyone for your input! I think we're going to wait and see how many embies we have. If by some huge miracle it's more than 3, we will put one back and try our chances, less than 3 we will freeze and not compromise any in less than optimal conditions. Here's hoping we get at least one though!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning (or afternoon) girls!! 

I thought I would post this - a friend of mine on another thread posted it and it's simply amazing:
https://rscbayarea.com/blog/20-thing...as-her-patient

klik - good luck today!!! keep us posted!

amanda - that sounds like a good plan! when do you get the first call?

disney - I agree, your DD sounds like a joy! I'm so glad you have her to a) remind you of what you have and b) remind you of the miracle you hope to duplicate. You'll get there, I'm sure of it. 

afm - just got home from my scan - 20, 17, 16, 13, 13, 10. That last one probably won't make it but the others can. The sonographer said we might trigger tonight b/c we don't want the 20 to get too big. I'd think the rest of them (besides the 10) would have a chance to catch up by Sunday morning, then. We'll see - I'll get the call in a few hrs.
All of this means I may not have to buy more meds!! I've literally used up (or will have by tonight) everything I had except one dose of Menopur! I'm pretty excited about that. I want so much for this to be our last, and successful, cycle. So much has aligned this time, it's crazy.


----------



## amanda1235

That's awesome Wish! 

Had my ER, they collected 28 eggs! More than double what they got last time. Not sure how many mature though, we will find out Monday or Tuesday. Dr said that if there are 2 or more good looking embryos, that we should put one back, as the chances are still over 30%. So right now, if all goes well, it'll be Tuesday for a day 4 transfer. Haven't heard much about day 4 transfers, but I trust they know what they are doing. 
I was also told I'm at risk for OHSS, so gotta take dostinex and take it easy for the next little bit.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Oooooh egg retrievals and triggering -- good luck to everyone here!! 

Klik - I hope the bath was nice and relaxing for you. :dust: for your retrieval today!

Amanda - I think your plan is a good one. I'm hoping you get lots of embryos to help make your decision easier to make. :hugs:

Wish - That's awesome that you can trigger tonight. Not having to buy more meds is fantastic! :thumbup: The link didn't work for me, but I'm sure it's a good read. Coincidentally, the main website that the blog is hosted on is the company that my doctor contracts with. She runs her own practice and does all monitoring and procedures, but she uses the neighboring RSC to perform egg retrievals, embryo transfers, and all lab-related activities related to the embryos.


Yes - DD is such a joy to be around. I thank my lucky stars that she has blessed us with her presence. :kiss:


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - that's amazing!!! you'll surely have a good lot to freeze and transfer! wow, I'm in awe!

disney - thank you! I hope we are triggering tonight but I'll get the final word in a couple hrs. Even if it's one more night of stimming, I have that here. I just don't have another antagonist so I'd have to either get one from them if they have a sample or order one to be here as soon as possible tomorrow morning.
I was actually wondering if you would recognize the place - that's where my new friend in Sacramento goes! She's actually in Oakland, I think. So funny, small world.

klik - can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## Disneyfan88

I totally missed Amanda's last post. That's a fantastic number of eggs! :dust: for great fertilization rates! :hugs: Be sure to drink lots and lots of water to help flush your system. Beverages with electrolytes can help with the bloating. 

Wish - My doctor is in San Ramon, which is about an hour drive for me. The RSC in San Ramon is currently maintaining custody of my rainbow baby (while I continue to pay the monthly storage fees). :kiss: 

I'm glad you have enough meds to get you by. Hopefully your clinic can hook you up with a sample if you need that extra day.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh yeah, amanda - McD's french fries too!!


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda - 28 eggs, that's incredible!! You did an amazing job. :thumbup::thumbup:

Wish - GL on Easter Sunday retrieving your golden egg. :winkwink:

klik - I hope all is going well at your ER. xoxo

Hello Disney =.) How are you feeling?? Sending you lots of hugs!!

AFM - I'm still waiting for AF. Hopefully, she'll be here by the first week of April for a May FET!! Fx'd the old hag shows up, ASAP.. lol!!

Have a wonderful weekend & HAPPY EASTER everybody!! :bunny:


----------



## Wish2BMom

boopin - I hope AF gets here quickly for you!! are you going in for bloods to track your e2 down to zero or just waiting it out for AF?

bah - got the call and stimming again tonight, scan/bw tomorrow and hopefully trigger tomorrow night. i can't see stimming 2 more nights with one already being at 20. I am sorta glad, though - give the little ones a last boost to catch up! maybe that 10 will make a showing by Monday. 
More good news is that I don't have to purchase more Gonal if they want me to stim again tomorrow night. She said, at this stage where they are growing and are big, if I have it, I have it. If I don't and don't want to buy it, that's fine. WHEW! But I did have to get another antagonist for the morning, but that's minimally priced. 

enjoy your weekend, ladies!


----------



## klik

Wow, lots of activity!

Let me give my update first: they managed to get two eggies from me! :happydance: Really, though, still unclear if they are mature and I've accepted there's a high chance that the little one is not (and they don't do in-vitro maturation at this clinic...). If one makes it to day 5 and survives the freeze/thaw, I'll be ecstatic!

Boopin: thanks for the wishes! I hope your AF is here asap so you can get started! Heh, I love the dancing bunny!

Amanda: thanks for the wishes! And WOW, 28!!! Well done! Yes, watch out for the OHSS--hopefully it won't get you; and hopefully you'll have LOTS of embryos to choose from! I'm so glad your clinic seems to be able to work with you, and is willing to try a transfer now as well as freeze for next time. Ooooh, little eggies, fertilise! :dust:

Wish: thanks for the wishes! I agree, it's probably better that your follies have a bit more time to develop. Also excellent that they're not making you buy more of the expensive stuff. Go, little ones, catch up! Incidentally, I can't follow the link for some reason... funny that you pointed to the clinic where Disneyfan actually does her treatment!

Disneyfan: that bath was just what I needed, thanks! Also, thanks for the wishes! Are you still feeling achey?


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish2BMom said:


> boopin - I hope AF gets here quickly for you!! are you going in for bloods to track your e2 down to zero or just waiting it out for AF?

I've been monitoring my bhcg level. The last time I checked it was 2. That level is considered undetectable. Hopefully, I'll start my period within the next couple of weeks. The sooner AF gets here, the sooner I can start my FET cycle!! Fx'd she cooperates ASAP!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - Good luck at your next scan! I'm sure this will be it for you! I'm so glad you don't have to buy anymore Gonal-f. :thumbup:

Klik - Yay! 2 eggs! :dust: that they are both mature and fertilize for you!

Boopin - I'm doing ok. I felt some cramping earlier but am not feeling too much discomfort physically. I'm only spotting now, which is to be expected. My sleep schedule is still a little wonky after sleeping so much on the day of my surgery, but I think it'll balance back out this weekend. My doctor told me to expect AF in 6 weeks or so. Hopefully AF shows up for you soon so that you can get the ball rolling again. Do you know what kind of protocol your doctor will put you on for your FET? My doctor is planning on changing every single aspect of mine. :wacko:


----------



## klik

Both my eggs were mature and fertilised! Who would have thought it? Hurray! :happydance:

Boopin: I can see you can't wait to start! Hurry up, AF! :witch:

Disneyfan: Glad the discomfort is diminishing... Good luck getting your sleep schedule back on track! I slept some 3 hours last night, mostly because I'd slept too much during the day yesterday... Oh, well, it's nice to have a long weekend to recover. I hope you feel better soon... :hugs: How will your protocol change this time around? Also, when do you hear back re. the tissues recovered?


----------



## amanda1235

Klik that's awesome!!!! Grow embies grow!!!

Disney maybe change is good! It's good that your dr is willing to change and try a new approach, hoping that's all it takes for you!

AFM, I'm so bored, still very bloated and pain cone and goes. Due to the nurses telling us yesterday that I need to rest and not move, and started talking about ovarian torsion and all sorts of other OHSS stuff, my husband has ordered me to stay and rest on the couch while he does all the Easter shopping. I should be happy but I'm so bored! Anyone ever have to deal with OHSS? When does it start to show up?


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - I'm happy to hear your doing okay. Please don't blame yourself, love yourself and take the necessary time to grieve your loss. :hugs: What exactly is going to change in your protocol?? I'm sure I'll stay with the same protocol. Everything went picture perfect with my fresh DE cycle, except for the fact that my pregnancy stopped developing at 5.1 weeks. I'm going to have a saline sonogram before my next cycle and I've asked the doctor to monitor my progesterone levels just for a piece of mind. Other than that, I don't think much will change. I won't find out officially until I meet with my nurse coordinator. She instructed me to call her on CD1 of my next period and then I can start my FET cycle. 

The waiting for AF is torture!! I just want to move forward. I so dearly want that bond/feeling back of pregnancy. The short time I had being pregnant was absolutely precious and I'll cherish those moments forever. :cloud9:

We'll have our rainbow babies Disney!! We just have to stay the course and keep our faith [-o&lt;. We can't let our unfortunate miscarriages derail us from our paths to motherhood. I'll be here with you for the ride, no matter how bumpy it may get!! :friends:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - That's fantastic news!! I'm praying that both stay strong make it to day 5 for you! And I hope you're getting some rest, too. :hugs: I'm not sure how long it will take to get the results of the testing on the "products of conception". I'm guessing at least a few weeks. I'm definitely feeling better physically with each passing day, which is good. 


Hang in there, Amanda. I'm glad that DH is taking care of you. :thumbup: Unfortunately I can't comment on OHSS as I only got 5 eggs the first time and 6 the second time. Continue to rest and take it easy. :hugs:



boopin4baby said:


> Disney - I'm happy to hear your doing okay. Please don't blame yourself, love yourself and take the necessary time to grieve your loss. :hugs: What exactly is going to change in your protocol?? I'm sure I'll stay with the same protocol. Everything went picture perfect with my fresh DE cycle, except for the fact that my pregnancy stopped developing at 5.1 weeks. I'm going to have a saline sonogram before my next cycle and I've asked the doctor to monitor my progesterone levels just for a piece of mind. Other than that, I don't think much will change. I won't find out officially until I meet with my nurse coordinator. She instructed me to call her on CD1 of my next period and then I can start my FET cycle.
> 
> The waiting for AF is torture!! I just want to move forward. I so dearly want that bond/feeling back of pregnancy. The short time I had being pregnant was absolutely precious and I'll cherish those moments forever. :cloud9:
> 
> We'll have our rainbow babies Disney!! We just have to stay the course and keep our faith [-o&lt;. We can't let our unfortunate miscarriages derail us from our paths to motherhood. I'll be here with you for the ride, no matter how bumpy it may get!! :friends:

Boopin - Thanks so much! :hugs: I'm praying for both of our rainbow babies!

My normal fresh and frozen transfer protocol was always just estrace tablets to build the lining and baby aspirin. For some cycles, she had me taking BCP first if we wanted to manipulate the timing of the cycle to transfer around a certain date. For my first 3 transfers (fresh and frozen), she had me taking dexamethesone as well, but she asked me not to take that this last time. I also took antibiotics and medrol as we got closer to transfer, and of course the progesterone shots. For this next cycle, she indicated I will be doing BCP and Lupron injections (I _think_ the injections are 5 weeks??). I've never used that medication before, so I'm not sure what kind of side effects to expect. I'll also be doing estrogen patches, and she said that she may also have me doing another daily injection until a heartbeat is found (not sure what medication that would be or at what point I'd start it). I know that she mentioned some other things, but I didn't ask for too much detail at the time as we had the discussion at the appointment where we confirmed that the pregnancy wasn't viable. We'll of course be doing a saline sonogram as well, and she'll run my blood work to check for some immunity factors, too. 

I was looking at the calendar last night, and I'm thinking we will aim to transfer later in July. I want to transfer at least a month after we get back from Disneyland so that I can clean up my diet and go back on the wonky diet that my acupuncturist puts me on. I also don't want to transfer right before my daughter's birthday (July 5), so we'll wait just a tad longer. 

What kind of protocol did you follow for your last FET? I hope AF comes for you soon so that you can get started!


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - For my _one and only_ fresh DE cycle my period was synced with our donor's using BCP for 3 weeks. On day 17 I started 10 u Lupron, 2 weeks later I began 6 mg Estrogen injections, Estradiol suppositories and 81 mg Aspirin. By the 6th week I started Progesterone (in oil) 50 mg injections, Medrol 16 mg and Zithromax 250 mg tablets for 5 days. A few days later I stopped Estradiol supps and switched to the Estrogen/Progesterone combo supps. My cycle began on 12/16 and by 1/31 I had my transfer. 

Post mmc my FS ordered a Lupus anticoagulant & Cardiolipin antibody test. These tests are done to rule out blood clotting disorders that can cause recurrent miscarriage. They were both Negative. :dance:

I currently take a prenatal vitamin, fish oil and a vitamin d supplement daily. Also, I've lost 40 lbs since May 2015. I'd like to lose another 10 lbs before my next transfer. I think I might try fertility massage with my next cycle, too.

Late July sounds like the perfect time for your FET. Enjoy your Summer Disneyland trip with DD. I've never been. I bet its a lot of fun!! :icecream::juggle::lolly:


----------



## klik

Amanda: Thanks! When do you hear next about fertilisation, development, etc.? As for OHSS, like Disneyfan I've never gotten close to it--the most eggs I've ever had at a time is 6! But you really are at risk of OHSS, so if bed rest was prescribed then you probably need to put up with the boredom... Especially while you still have pain... Sorry! :flower: But hey, 28 eggs is worth it, I'd say! :winkwink:

Boopin: I hope you get that feeling again soon, that amazing bond of pregnancy! :dust:

Disneyfan: Thanks! I had a good night's sleep this time around--I hope your sleep pattern is settling down, too... I'm happy to hear you're feeling physically better... I hope you're healing emotionally as well. I'm so sorry... Maybe it's good you'll be taking some extra time off... I can feel it in my bones, how sad and traumatic this experience has been for you. Also, your new protocol sounds demanding, so it makes sense to get yourself ready for it, physically and emotionally. :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

klik said:


> Both my eggs were mature and fertilised! Who would have thought it? Hurray! :happydance:

I'm keeping my everything crossed that your 2 eggies make it to transfer!! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - Thanks for the summary of your FET protocol. Some of it sounds familiar to me, and other parts are new (and things I think I may also be doing). How long were you on lupron for, and did you have any side effects from it? I'm taking the same supplements as you except for the fish oil since my prenatal vitamins have DHA in them. I'm curious what my RE is going to test me for. We also tried a transfer in December with another embryo that was genetically tested, and that cycle didn't work. We have one normal embryo left (and 2 abnormal ones that we obviously won't be transferring), so I really want to do whatever it takes to try and make sure we are successful next time. I think I'm also going to have my AMH levels checked again, just because I'm curious. It was 0.64 back in 2013 (when I was 28). If anything, I want to estimate how long I have before I may be hit with menopause, just because I want to know. :dohh:

As for Disneyland, this will be our DD's second trip there (we took her in December). We have one more trip planned for after Thanksgiving before our APs expire, which we only just booked very recently. If they didn't keep raising the prices to make it so gosh darn expensive to go, I'd encourage you to take a trip down south. We love that place (and WDW :thumbup:). 


Klik - Thanks so much for your kind words. All of you wonderful ladies here have really helped me through what has definitely been a difficult time. The pain is still fresh, but we are continuing to persevere and stay strong, and it gets a tiny bit better with each passing day. DD has been a wonderful and positive influence on our outlook. I'm waiting for her to fall asleep and then wake up from her nap so that she can do the mini Easter egg hunt that we set up for her in playroom. :kiss:



boopin4baby said:


> klik said:
> 
> 
> Both my eggs were mature and fertilised! Who would have thought it? Hurray! :happydance:
> 
> I'm keeping my everything crossed that your 2 eggies make it to transfer!! :dust:Click to expand...

Me, too! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - I forgot to add... I did the fertility massage before my last 3 transfers, all through my acupuncture place. They are not the most comfortable thing in the world, so just be prepared for that. They typically recommend them within the first several days of the start of AF. Something about increasing blood flow and encouraging a uniform lining in the uterus (I think). :shrug: I struggled with my lining for the first time during this most recent cycle, so take that all with a grain of salt.


----------



## Asterimou

Happy Easter everyone. This thread is moving quickly at the moment!

Well done Amanda, 28 is loads. Hope you are resting up and those embies are growing strong.

Well done Klik as well! 

Thinking of you all. I've eaten too much chocolate this weekend and need to do some exercise!


----------



## klik

Hello, ladies!

Wish: I imagine your egg retrieval has happened already? I really, really hope it went well! :dust:

Boopin: Thanks! Any signs of that pesky AF? A little bit of PMS maybe? :winkwink:

Disneyfan: Thanks! It's wonderful that you've got your DD to help you through this, just by being herself! I hope she enjoys the Easter egg hunt! It's a shame Disneyland is so expensive, but it's great that you get to go soon, to recharge. That embryo you have left needs every chance, and I know you'll do everything to provide this for her. Re. AMH: through a different board (https://www.network54.com/Forum/53068) I know of a number of women who have undetectable AMH and still go on having periods, some even getting pregnant years after having measured AMH as undetectable. I've personally come to the conclusion that low AMH or high FSH tend to mean no more than that you're producing only a few (or even just one) follicle per cycle--but that can potentially go on for years... Maybe that makes it harder, not having a clear-cut endpoint to your attempts... I don't know... All I can do is wish you peace and healing, and a lot of luck in your next attempt... :hugs:

I did get the day-3 call today: both my embryos have managed to survive thus far. One seems to be doing amazingly well: it is a top-grade 8-cell embryo (as good as it gets, by day 3!); the other one is struggling a bit: it's a "good" 5-cell embryo (embryologist said they hope for 6 cells at least, but as she was calling me early in the morning, the slower embryo might still have gained another cell later in the day). I'm cautiously optimistic that at least the 8-cell will survive until Wednesday, when they will freeze it...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls! On my phone so I'll be brief. 

Klik - that's awesome you have 2 embies!! Especially you're little rock star!

We got 5 eggs today. Fert report tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## amanda1235

That's great Wish!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Great news, klik & wish! :dust: to you both!

Asterimou - I could totally go for some chocolate right now. :thumbup:

Klik - Thanks for the extra info and well wishes. I'll definitely check out that link you shared.


----------



## klik

Asterimou, hi and thanks!

Wish: 5 is great! Fingers crossed they all fertilize!!

Amanda: how are you doing?! Has the pain gone away? Are you allowed to move around?

Disneyfan: Here's the same forum, with a search for undetectable AMH: https://www.network54.com/Forum/53068/search?searchterm=undetectable+amh&sort=match -- not loads of matches but those are the sorts of stories that keep me going...


----------



## boopin4baby

Disneyfan88 said:


> Boopin - How long were you on lupron for, and did you have any side effects from it?

Disney - I injected 10 U Lupron x 27 days without side effects. It arrives in a 2 week kit w/14 syringes. If you inject 20 U daily it'll last 2 weeks, but if you use a lesser amount it can last a lot longer. The amount you use will be tailored to your specific protocol. Your going to use an insulin syringe with a 28 G x 1/2" Length needle. This is a very tiny needle and if injected properly you shouldn't have any injection site reactions. These shots are "easy breezy" compared to the PIO and Estrogen injections. 

*POSSIBLE LUPRON SIDE EFFECTS*
Common side effects include gastrointestinal issues such as constipation or nausea; dizziness or headache; hot flashes; and trouble sleeping. 

I've found a website related to everything about pregnancy loss. It's very informative and has answered many of my questions regarding miscarriage. I'd like to share it with you https://pregnancyloss.info/. xoxo

Wish - Fx'd all 5 eggs fertilize and make it to blast!! Grow eggies grow!! :bodyb:

amanda - :wohoo: Can't wait to get an update!! 

Aster - Sending you lots of positive vibes for your April cycle!! :dust:

klik - :-({|= Still no signs of :af:. I'm praying your embabies develop into snowbabies!! :cold:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - I see you're still awake, too. :wacko::dohh: Thanks so much for all of the info. The lupron shots sound like the other fertility meds that I injected into my tummy for IVF. I didn't really experience any side effects from those other than bloating and minimal weight gain, so hopefully I'll luck out again. Thanks for the link to that webpage. I actually just stumbled across it myself today (well, I guess it would now be yesterday) and was planning on sharing with you, too. :hugs:

Klik - Thanks again! :thumbup: I forgot to say before, DD LOVED the egg hunt, so that was nice to watch. Her giggles have healing powers. :kiss:

Wish - How are you feeling? I praying you get an amazing fertilization report!

Amanda - I hope you are feeling better today. 


Ok -- off to bed. I have to wake up at 6 to take more ibuprofen (5.5 hours from now :wacko:). I'm still bleeding and have been passing a lot of clots for 2 days, and my doctor instructed me to take 600 mg every 6 hours around the clock for 2 days to help it.


----------



## boopin4baby

Yes, Disney I'm still up!! I work from 1-9 pm pst and I'm winding down now in front of my laptop. I'm so sorry to hear your clotting badly. Make sure you're drinking plenty of water. It's very important to stay hydrated during this time. Get cozy in bed and get your rest hun. Sweet Dreams. :sleep:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning girls! Sheesh - i hope you got a good enough rest to face today!! HAHA! night owls!

disney - ugh, i'm sorry you're still passing clots and such. I hope that ends for you soon. I took Lupron for a bit too and no side effects. I didn't take it as long as the protocol boopin just noted. I did a Lupron 'flash' protocol (that's the one I messed up in Nov). I maybe had some slight headaches from it but overall I think it was fine.

klik - anymore update on the embies?

aster - how are you doing, hon?

amanda - what's next for you?

afm - I'm doing well. Back to work today. Just feeling a little bloated/crampy and I know that's going to be stemming from the wonderful constipation that comes with retrieval. I'm drinking my Gatorade like a compliant patient. Yesterday was great - just relaxed in bed for most of the day after we got home. I watched some recorded shows I had just for me. And I watched Magic Mike XXL :haha: what a horrible movie! But great dance scenes! :blush:

So just waiting for the call on the fertilization. I hope they all fertilized too but chances are they didn't. I am praying that my last few months of lower caffeine and adding in the CoQ10 pill have helped quality! We are hoping to transfer back 3 this time. 3 out of 5 is higher than the odds but I'll still hold out hope. The last time I got 5 eggs, we were only able to transfer back 1. but I don't think my follies were as strong that time. Who knows...


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi ladies, I really hope you don't think it's strange but I've been reading this thread for ages as I have been supporting my best friend through the process, it's been my way of trying to understand all the processes and the emotional roller coaster, because other than my support I can do nothing nothing else to help her and it's horrible feeling so useless :( it's all hard feeling so guilty watching her with my lo.

I've been rooting for you all too, the whole way but never posted anything!

Anyway, she goes in for egg retrieval tomorrow, looks like there are around 15 follies at 15mm, I am keeping everything crossed for her!

Please send out a positive thought or two for her!

So much baby dust to you ladies, I have so much respect for you all, you have more strength than me that's for sure!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks for the dust, mommyduck, and so much back to your friend!! 15 follies is GREAT!!
What a great friend you are for doing some research to see what it is she's going through. :flower:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies. I took my pills at 6, then rolled over and slept for another hour until it was time for my thyroid medicine. Then I crawled out of bed and logged into work. 

Wish - I hope they all fertilize for you! I took CoQ10 before my retrievals and had good luck with fertilization. Keep up with the electrolytes and don't push yourself too hard today. I haven't seen the Magic Mike movies because I would get the biggest eye roll from DH if he saw me watching. The movies look cheesy but men look hot. :winkwink: We binge watched Breaking Bad after my second egg retrieval. 

fxmummyduck - I hope your friend gets lot of eggs retrieved and that she has great fertilization rates. You are a wonderful friend for supporting her through all of this. It's not the easiest time, but it helps when you have the support of friends like the wonderful ladies in this thread. Feel free to hang around and chat with us. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, disney - I hope it does the trick. I was convinced last year that CoQ10 was the reason I had a horrible cycle (only one follie) so I had stopped taking it. But I think after my 3rd failed cycle, I started it up again and it didn't seem to have any bearing on the follicles this time, so my theory is squashed. Therefore, I hope it did the good things everyone says it's supposed to do!

oh, here is that link again, the full one:
https://rscbayarea.com/blog/20-thin...y-fertility-specialist-when-i-was-her-patient

I sent it over to my office and they got a chuckle out of it too. 
enjoy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:cry: only 3 of the 5 eggs were mature and only one of those fertilized. I'm so sad/mad/disappointed right now. Since there is just one, we'll transfer it tomorrow if it's viable and develops normally overnight. I'll get a call in the morning to let me know if we're a go or not. I know it only takes one but the odds are totally against us right now.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Oh Wish - I'm so sorry. :hugs: I know that we were hoping for a better report, but don't give up hope. I know of another lady from one of the other threads that I've been lurking on transferred her one embryo on day 2 and is currently expecting. I'm sending you big hugs and lots of :dust: and prayers for your little embryo to grow, grow, grow! Hang in there. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, disney. :hugs: I'm trying to turn my mind around and be positive for this one little one, while also preparing myself for the 'cancel' call tomorrow. Though I was just thinking - maybe this is the ONE that will work, considering we've gone through 15 eggs since last May? those might be good chances that this one is a good one out of all of the bad. Guess I'll talk myself into seeing anything right now. :)

There's part of me that wants to wait to transfer on day 3 or 5 to see if it will even survive that. I feel evil saying that about my embie, like I'm already giving it tough love!


----------



## klik

Wish, I'm so sorry! Gosh, that makes me angry! :growlmad: I'm really, really glad, though, that one has fertilised--it most probably _is_ the strongest one of this batch--it's a survivor, after all! I'm glad you're finding a way to turn it around and be hopeful--one day is not much time in which to process such disappointment... I'm glad they're doing a day 2 transfer--that is the responsible thing to do... but I totally get your instinct to want to know ASAP, and not have to go through that insanely intense transfer process only to then have to survive the grueling 2ww (I too would take shots in my eyeballs, to avoid it!) Hang in there--this may well be the one! :hugs:

Disneyfan: Glad your DD enjoyed the hunt! Here's hoping your bleeding stops, and that you're able to get a good night's sleep soon! :hugs:

Boopin: Thanks for the prayers! I hope you're getting enough sleep, too--every little bit helps your body get ready! :hugs:

fxmummyduck: thanks for the dust and support--I'm definitely sending good vibes in your friend's direction. 15 is a potentially really hopeful number!

Wish: Extra :hugs: for you...


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thank you so much everyone! I've recently moved uk to usa so I'm gutted I'm not at home to be with her, but on the plus side it feels like less of a wait for news with the time difference! :)


----------



## amanda1235

Wish I'm so sorry, but it does only take one!!! Fx!!!

I just had my transfer, and pain had significantly decreased until right after the transfer. I've got a tight pulling ache on my left side that goes around to my back. I'm not really comfortable, and was difficult to drive. I'm not sure what to do, It's a little disconcerting since I am supposed to watch for OHSS and ovarian torsion......


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks girls. You're right, it just takes one. I'll let you know how tomorrow goes. I'm going to take the day off - something I don't usually do after a transfer. I'm going to hopefully get in for acupuncture afterwards too. She likes to do them before and after but my appt is at 10:15, I have to be there for 9:15 and it's an hour away. So it's either tonight or nothing and it's 4:25 now. I'm assuming we'll skip the 'before' one.

amanda - congrats on being PUPO!!! I'm so sorry you're in discomfort. I was thinking the same about mine tomorrow - I'm not even out of the woods with bloating yet and we're going to put it back in. Oh well, come back to mama. 

i'm still working through my emotions but I'm less PO'ed now. My brain is already moving on to it not working and what comes next in life. Concentrating on going back to the gym more, traveling...whatever it is DINKS do. :) Wrong state of mind for the LO I'm getting back tomorrow but I can't help but prepare for all cases, especially the one that has the 90% odds.


----------



## klik

fxmummyduck: Ha! The advantages of timezones...

Amanda: have you called your clinic about this pain?! Better safe than sorry! I hope it passes soon... Lovely that you had a transfer--I hope it sticks despite the elevated progesterone! :dust:

Wish: glad you're taking the day off. I know you're already making DINK plans but I hope a baby shows up in nine months and puts a damper on them :winkwink: Best of luck for the transfer tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

I called my clinic and they didn't seem too worried, so I'm not too worried. Just more resting on the couch for me!

Wish good luck tomorrow! I really hope this one sticks and proves you wrong :p


----------



## Disneyfan88

fxmummyduck said:


> Thank you so much everyone! I've recently moved uk to usa so I'm gutted I'm not at home to be with her, but on the plus side it feels like less of a wait for news with the time difference! :)

You're a wonderful friend no matter where you live. What part of the US did you move to?

Wish - Keep thinking positive thoughts. Just a little longer and you'll be PUPO. I've done acupuncture before and after transfer, but I agree with your reasons for skipping it today. It's good that you're taking the day off tomorrow. The Hang in there & best of luck tomorrow! :hugs:

Amanda - Congrats on being PUPO! Kick your feet up and rest up! I hope you'll be feeling better soon! Have you gotten a report on your other embryos yet?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Disneyfan88 said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much everyone! I've recently moved uk to usa so I'm gutted I'm not at home to be with her, but on the plus side it feels like less of a wait for news with the time difference! :)
> 
> You're a wonderful friend no matter where you live. What part of the US did you move to?
> 
> Wish - Keep thinking positive thoughts. Just a little longer and you'll be PUPO. I've done acupuncture before and after transfer, but I agree with your reasons for skipping it today. It's good that you're taking the day off tomorrow. The Hang in there & best of luck tomorrow! :hugs:
> 
> Amanda - Congrats on being PUPO! Kick your feet up and rest up! I hope you'll be feeling better soon! Have you gotten a report on your other embryos yet?Click to expand...

Thanks! We moved to Northern Virginia, so at least flight time not too bad. I so hope when she comes to visit there will be a baby on board!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Wow, they got 50 eggs from my friend!! She's doing well recovering at home now, just a bit of a sore tummy. So proud of her!


----------



## Disneyfan88

fxmummyduck - 50 as in 5-0, not 1-5? :shock: Wow! I think that's the most I've ever heard of someone getting! Good for her. Be sure to tell her to take it very easy as someone who got that many eggs is likely susceptible to OHSS. Electrolytes and lots of fluids should help with bloating and flushing her system. I typically only got 5-6 eggs during my egg retrievals, so 50 is mind boggling to me. :wacko:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yes 5-0!!! Was mind boggling to me too! They thought it would be about 15 to 20 by the scan. Yes she's worried about ohss too, I have told her about fluids etc 

Just hoping they are good ones now!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I hope everything went well today. :hugs:


----------



## klik

Amanda: glad you're not worried! Did the pain go away? Oh, the ever-exciting 2ww! How are you feeling?

fxmummyduck: 50 is truly mind-boggling! I was over the moon this cycle for getting 2! :wacko: Wow, I hope they fertilise really well!

Wish: thinking of you. I hope it all went well today!

My news: one of my embryos made it to blast and will be frozen (a good grade, they said: expanding B+B+ whatever that means! Haven't looked it up yet.) The other I think didn't even make it to morula yet, but they're going to be kind enough to give it another day...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - Congrats on the frozen embryo! Hopefully the other one catches up, but it's great that you have at least one. That grade sounds excellent! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all!

First off - holy MOLY for your friend, mommyduck!! That's mind-boggling to me too!! I hope she has time to rest and yeah, drink lots and lots of Gatorade!

Klik - congrats on the awesome embie!!!

Amanda - are you feeling better?

Afm - everything went great! Grade 4AF, which is really good. Acupuncture last night and this morning after transfer were amazing as usual. 
Feeling good - nice and relaxed. :)


----------



## amanda1235

Wish that's great! Rest up and think positive!

Klik amazing that you have one great embie!! I also hope the other little one catches up tomorrow!

Fxmummyduck, 50??!!! Holy!!! Even if only half of them are mature that's still an incredible number. Tell her to rest, and drink lots of Gatorade, and eat protein. Did the Dr's seem concerned or giver her anything? My dr prescribed me dostinex for OHSS, and I only had 28 hehe. 

AFM, pain is manageable today, but still feel pretty crappy and sore. I spoke to the dr yesterday, and he said he checked my abdomen with the ultrasound yesterday to make sure there was no cause for concern, if there was he wouldn't have done the transfer. It's probably just my ovaries healing which will take a little longer than last time due to double the eggs. So even though I'm in some pain, I feel better that he checked me out (without me realizing that he was). I do however still feel so incredibly bloated, that I feel like I've gained 20lbs over the weekend. I've already put on a fair bit of weight since starting this journey in September, but man I'm so uncomfortable. Just actually had a meltdown over it......damn hormones. Sigh....


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - Congrats! I'm so glad that your strong little embie is a fighter! Rest up and don't over do it over the next couple of days. :dust: to you and Amanda!

Amanda - I'm glad your doctor took the opportunity to do a quick check on your ultrasound yesterday. Hopefully you will start feeling better soon. The weight gain and bloating should be temporary. Hang in there. 

It's nice to see some good news here for a change. 

The wait until July for my transfer feel like an eternity from now.


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: thanks! How are you? Has the bleeding stopped? July does feel really far away... Sending you good thoughts! :hugs:

Wish: Thanks! Yay, you had acupuncture before and after! That is excellent! Also super-happy your embryo is a good grade! :thumbup: I hope your 2ww goes as well as possible, given the crazy anxiety! :hugs:

Amanda: Thanks! I'm sorry about the pain and bloating, and the meltdown... This is a really demanding process--I think the occasional meltdown is actually pretty healthy, but it sure doesn't feel that way when you're in the middle of it. :hugs:


----------



## klik

Second embryo didn't make it past the morula stage... :nope: Oh, well. But I have a blastocyst! Yay! My next cycle will have mild stims--maybe that will help me recruit more than one--who knows... Estrogen patch goes on on Friday. And then, hopefully, it all kicks off again...

Amanda, did you ever get an update on those other eggs? I hope you have loads of embryos by now, developing in the lab even as the little one inside you is digging in! :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, yes I did. They froze 3 on day 4 when they did my transfer, then froze 3 more day 5 blasts yesterday. There were still a few more that they were going to give until today. I'll get the final update this morning. Out of the 28, 16 were mature enough to be icsi'd. I'm happy because we've completely drained our bank accounts doing this, and we wouldn't have been able to afford another fresh cycle at full cost. Even the FET's are over $2000 a pop. Hoping at least one of these is our take home baby.
I'm sorry to hear about your other embryo, but you do have one great one!

Wish, how are you feeling?

Disney hoping that your doing well! I know July seems like forever away now, but it'll come quicker than you think!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I'm very happy that you got a nice blastocyst to freeze -- especially since this cycle was almost scrapped altogether. :thumbup: Best of luck for the next cycle! You've got this! :dust:

Amanda - That's great that you were able to freeze a bunch of embryos. That would be awesome if you got a couple more by the end of the day. :thumbup: Feeling any better today?

AFM, bleeding has slowed down a lot, which is good. Physically, I feel fine. I'm not horribly off emotionally, but I still find it difficult to accept the reality of what we've been through. I so desperately wish that I'm still pregnant and that things were progressing normally. I do what I can to keep my mind busy with other things and try not to dwell on the fact that we're down to our last try this summer. I enjoy cheering on everyone here, so I'm living vicariously through you guys until we can try again. :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!

disney - I agree that though July seems far off, it's really right around the corner. You have some awesome things to look forward to between now and then too, that's going to help! Thank you for continuing to cheer us on. I'm so glad you're starting to feel better. 

klik - aw, i'm sorry about embie #2. But I concur about being excited about embie #1 considering you weren't sure about this cycle at all! WOO! every little bit helps, that's for sure.

amanda - oh I can so relate about the bloating from all the meds and such. I am so uncomfortable right now and the fact that I can't workout or go running now that the weather is beautiful is killing me! I'm so glad your doc inadvertently checked you out and you passed, though. Sigh of relief! How are you feeling besides? 

afm - I'm feeling just fine. i went a little nutty with symptom spotting last time and I really want to try not to do that again (I sound like a broken record, honestly). But if I know me, and I think I do, I'll be looking for every little thing in about a week! :haha:
so, therefore - I'm feeling fine right now, other than a few little tweaks and twinges which I'm sure are being caused by the bloat, the constipation or the healing from the puncture wounds in the uterus to get to the follies. :) I don't even think this little thing will implant for a few days, right? We did do assisted hatching but it's only a 3-day embryo right now, if it even survived overnight.

question - do any of you know anything about organic apple cider? it's really good for you, like skin, body pH, etc. I usually drink one teaspoon of it a morning with a cup of water - it's gross but if it balances out the body's pH, I'm all for it. BUT, I was wondering if it would be ok after a transfer. On the one hand, I'm thinking it would be b/c I've read things about the uterus being too acidic but then again, I didn't want to do any harm. Thoughts?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Wish. :hugs: I'm guessing the cider is probably OK for the time being, but I'm not positive. Just a teaspoon is a very small amount. I know that once your pregnant you should avoid non-pasteurized juices. My acupuncture lady suggests nothing colder than room temperature (cold stuff cools the uterus), but she also recommends a lot of hokey things. Lots of protein (like chicken) and pineapple core are supposed to help with implementation.


----------



## amanda1235

Wish I have no idea about the apple cider vinegar. I have also heard great things, but no clue when it comes to after the transfer. Maybe ask your clinic? 

I'm feeling better today, just bloated and major heartburn from all the meds. Also had mild one cramps last night and this morning, but also chalking that up to the meds, and the healing process after ER. From what I know implantation starts day 6dpo, which for me would be today. But then again I'm sure everyone is different. Clinic called this morning, there were no more to freeze today, so overall I've got 3 day4's and 3 day5's in the freezer, which is much better than last time, so I'm happy.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - Those are great numbers for frozen embies! Congrats. :hugs: Hopefully the little guy (or girl!) is snuggling in right now. :thumbup:


----------



## klik

Amanda: 6 on ice and one in your tummy! Not bad at all! :thumbup: I hope the little one inside you sticks and then you have more embryos left than you know what to do with! I'm glad you're feeling better, but sorry about all the pain and discomfort you've still got--I hope that all settles and the only symptoms you're left with are pregnancy-related. :dust:

Disneyfan: I'm glad the bleeding has slowed down... Emotionally it's all really too much to process, I think--so much loss, so much worry--but you're doing an amazing job at it... Thank you so much for sticking around and cheering us on. I really appreciate it! :hugs:

Wish: here's hoping there are loads of REAL symptoms for you to try hard not to spot! :dust: I'm sorry, I don't know about the cider either... As for implantation, it's supposed to happen 9 DPO on average, but that's plus or minus a few days. A day 3 embryo wouldn't have hatched yet, though. I hope it's enjoying its digs! :hugs:

AFM: You're right, gals, this is a cycle that officially WAS cancelled right at the beginning. I'm really glad I decided to fly back home for this, and that my doc was actually willing to indulge me and use this strange cycle. Still sad for the embryo that stopped developing, but hey, I've never cultured to blastocyst before! Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## Asterimou

So much good progress on this thread. Amanda and Wish being PUPO and Klik with a little Frostie from an almost abandoned cycle. 6 frozen is great btw Amanda, I'm really hoping we have some to freeze this time.

Can someone tell me what DINKs means?

And with the pineapple core thing are you just supposed to eat the core or the whole pineapple? How many a day are we supposed to get through? Is it only relevant after transfer?

My baseline scan is next week. We all know anything can happen so I'm excited and nervous in equal measure!

Disney: I've had quite a long break between cycles but it is a good chance to do normal things and be good to yourself. Nice not to worry about work trips or socialising without any drinks. July will come soon enough xx


----------



## klik

Hi, Asterimou! FXed for your baseline scan! I hope they get your cycle RIGHT this time! :dust:. Also, DINK means dual-income, no kids...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Asterimou. :hugs: For the pineapple thing, I was told to eat the core of one pineapple ove the course of two days following my day 5 transfer (the day of and the next day). I was told that I could eat some of the main part of the pineapple but to at least eat the core. I was also told that if I couldn't actually consume the pieces of core to chewing up as much as possible before spitting it out. I'm not sure how the recommendation changes for a transfer done in a different day. Supposedly the bromelain in the core helps with implantation. That's exciting that your scan is next week. Good luck! 

Klik - Did your doctor finalize a plan for your next cycle? Are you trying Dr. Davis' protocol?


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok I think I'm going to do the pineapple core thing this time. Worth a shot! My doc's office has laughed at me about these things but whatever. My acupuncturist just told me that the goal is to keep the abdomen warm. So all warm foods, drinks (nothing more than room temp, like yours disney), etc. So of course I'm dying for some ice cream right now!

aster - good luck at the baseline!!

amanda - that's awesome that you came away with 7 total!! who am I to think that I should get more than a 20% success rate on 5!! haha

klik - agreed about the implantation but we do assisted hatching so I think it's a little earlier? regardless, it is what it is. 

I just dug out the crinone remnants (sorry) and there was quite a bit of brown-tinted stuff in there. I'm assuming from the ER on Monday. Can't be anything else yet. 

any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I always had a mug of hot water to counter the cold temperature of my pineapple. :winkwink: I was also told to eat lots of chicken and something with protein every 2-3 hours. Oh, and keep your feet warm. :shrug::haha: Regarding the Crinone, that's totally common even without a transfer, and I noticed the same thing when the was on it a few years ago. I had to switch to PIO because my progesterone was too low with the Crinone. I still have hard knots in my butt from the PIO. :dohh:


----------



## klik

Hello, gals!

Disneyfan: my doctor's plan is that "modified" version of Dr Davis's protocol. So, original was: estrogen patch 7 DPO until AF; baseline scan day 2; if everything ok, then Clomid followed by light stims and antagonist. My doctor has eliminated the Clomid (which he doesn't like because it thins the lining and has a long half-life) and will only add the light stims after the lead follicle reaches 11mm. So he's not really going for recruiting multiple follicles--rather, he is trying to make sure the lead follicle is nice and mature before it's collected. His goal, then, is still just one good follicle... What I haven't spoken to him about yet is, is it possible to transfer one day-3 fresh embryo at the same time as a day-5 thawed blast? I suspect not, because you're targeting a short window when the endometrium is receptive, so timing is probably key... in which case I'll need the new embryo, should there be one, to again survive to blast in the lab... Assuming I don't have a cyst again, or some other reason for cancellation... Ugh! :dohh:

Wish: excellent question about whether assisted hatching speeds up implantation. I had only thought about it in developmental terms, but now your embryo is sort of precocious! :winkwink: Well, whenever it decides to do so, I hope it burrows nicely into your lining!

Weekend: One or both of DP's (divorced) parents have been coming over for 4 weekends in a row now, and his mom wants to go to an orchid show today (Saturday). I'm skipping it--she drives me bonkers. So, in compensation, I think, DP is willing to go somewhere for the weekend after the show... Need to look into dog-friendly B&Bs now! Monday morning I have an interview for a training I've wanted to do for a long, long time now, so I need to be as zen as possible. Probably helpful that I've just had a little blast frozen! What are you gals up to?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I asked about the fresh 2/ frozen 5 combo back in November and they said no. I'd be interested to hear if your doc says differently. 

Thanks Disney! I've been eating a lot of eggs and other proteins at every meal. Not quite every 2-3 hrs though!and thanks for the note in crinone. This is the first time it's happened to me out of 5 cycles on it! My cervix seems tender too. It's traumatized!!

Not too much for me for the weekend. DH and I have a couples shower to go to tonight at a great nearby restaurant. So I went shopping and got a new dress and shoes for that! And one of our kitties hasn't been feeling well so I've been taking care of her. Lots of things to keep my mind off the TWW! Tomorrow we are getting snow!! Booooo


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - It sounds like your doctor has a good plan in mind. :dust: that all of the timings align well for you. A weekend getaway sounds divine right about now. :cloud9: Enjoy!

Wish - Keep up the good work! :thumbup: I think Crinone can irritate the cervix a little, so that's why some people report it coming out a little dark looking. Have fun at the shower. Stay warm!!

As for us, nothing big on the agenda this weekend. We need a new mattress, so we might start looking around to figure out what it is that we want. More money... :dohh: It'll be a Cal King, so whatever we get, it will be the most expensive size.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I thought about that irritation after. I'm sure that's what it is. No more in the shower yesterday. Gosh there is no such thing as TMI anymore!!

Good luck on mattress hunting! When we went from a queen to a king, I fell in LOVE!! We had no idea what we were missing! I can't even imagine a CA King!!

Cravings now: ice cream and wine :) not together, and just bc its stuff I can't have. Supplementing with decaf tea.


----------



## klik

My Crinone eventually starts getting brownish too, but I never thought it was because the cervix was getting irritated...

Wish: my dog is really ill too--I mean, he'll be fine, but poor thing, in the meantime I can barely think about anything else. Congrats on the new dress and shoes! :thumbup: Aw, shame even ice cream is out of the picture...

Disneyfan: I've got a "super king," which may be the same thing? I love it! In the B&B we had a standard double and I could barely sleep! :haha: I hope you LOVE the new mattress and that it supports you well during your hopefully imminent pregnancy!

Re. my protocol: well, if it works I'll put my doctor on a pedestal and worship him forever, but if it doesn't I'll be upset we didn't actively pursue going for two or three eggs... But we shall see. I was afraid the estrogen patches would show through clothes but they are super-thin! :thumbup: AF expected around Friday, give or take...


----------



## Asterimou

Well, I now have bed envy! We only have a standard double. It doesn't seem to bother me as we like snuggling but I guess it's one of those things that once you go bigger and better you can't go back! Like getting a dishwasher, I always thought they were pointless but then got one as a moving in present, couldn't have a kitchen without one now;) So I will enjoy my double while still ignorant!

Thanks for the pineapple tips. Definitely going to do it this time. Wishing everyone a great week, especially those in the tww..... Hang in there!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

hahaha - I had a dishwasher and then moved into an old apartment without one and I hated EVERY SINGLE DAY until I moved!! :haha: top it off that it had a porcelain sink so I broke so many dishes when washing them just b/c they were slippery. Porcelain has no 'give'. 

How's everyone feeling? Amanda, how are you doing TWW twinnie? ;)
I'm doing well - 5dp2dt now. Still going to try to stay away from symptom spotting but it's tough to when my boobs DO hurt (though they started hurting while I was stimming so trying to throw that one out) and I'm having some cramping. I had some pineapple core yesterday - 3 pieces - and cut up the rest for today and tomorrow. i figure those are probably the implantation days with assisted hatching - days 6-8. Why not, right?

klik - I'm so sorry your pup is sick! My kitty is doing better - she decided to become super picky about her food over the last week too. So we took her into the vet on Saturday and she got an antibiotic shot and was back to normal that night. But she was still turning her nose up at the plethora of new food options and only wanted chicken or treats!! But I just got her yet another new bag and she seems to like this one. We'll see what she thinks at dinnertime in a few hours.


----------



## klik

Asterimou: I cannot imagine not having a dishwasher... Then again, my mother has one but doesn't use it. Anyway, when is your baseline scan? I can't wait to hear good news! :hugs:

Wish: 5dp2dt? Gosh, you gals test early in the US! That is a one-week-wait! My clinic is adamant that it's 16 days, and patients have just got to suck it up... I can't wait to be in that state again, even though it's torture... You seem to be holding up really well! And your pineapple plan seems perfect! :thumbup: As for my dog, I've never seen him that ill--it really scared me. But he's on the mend now. We made him walk 20k with us on Sunday, poor thing... Usually he loves that kind of thing and runs ahead of us, but that day he was just trying his best to keep up. Yesterday I made him rice with chicken breast to use during his convalescence. Did your kitty eat something interesting? :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no, klik, I am not testing! HAHA! I was just saying which day I was. My beta isn't until Monday, 4/11. That will be 14dpo, the earliest my office will test. I think i will test this weekend, though, on my own.

I don't think she ate anything interesting - she isn't usually the one to 'get into things'. The antibiotic seemed to have cleared her up so I think she just had basically a UTI. But she's still being annoying with her food. She stopped liking the one in my last post, i got her a new one yesterday which she LOVED at first, and now there's a bowl of it just sitting there. Ugh!

it really stinks when our fur babies are sick! They can't tell us what is wrong and we feel so helpless and hate seeing them not act like themselves. :( I hope your pup gets back to 100% soon. What kind of dog?


----------



## Asterimou

klik said:


> Asterimou: I cannot imagine not having a dishwasher... Then again, my mother has one but doesn't use it. Anyway, when is your baseline scan? I can't wait to hear good news! :hugs:

My baseline is tomorrow. I'm a little anxious but am also really excited. I'll let you all know how it goes :)


----------



## amanda1235

So caved a POAS with a dollar store test. Hoping it's just too early, 8dp4dt. Test day is Monday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aster, I'm so excited for you to start up again!! Let the fun begin! ;)

amanda - I'm sure it's too early. What dpt are you now? My beta is on Monday too. Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## klik

Wish: Ok, I just can't read that abbreviation--I thought 5dp meant "5 days post-transfer" and 2dt meant "2 days to official test date", which would mean a total of 7 days post-transfer, which would be FAST! Wow, Monday. How are you holding up?

My fur baby is a white mini schnauzer. He's doing much better! He, too, used to be a picky eater--until he was neutered. Since then, anything goes. What sort of cats have you got?

Asterimou--can't wait to hear! Hope you have lots of follies ready to start growing!

Amanda: I'm sure it's too early... Hang in there--I know it's hard...

I spoke to my doc today and he confused me entirely. I thought this cycle we'd be going, ideally, for a fresh/frozen transfer. But he said for frozen transfers they prefer doing medicated, as it improves chances by 7% (though as far as I know I have no lining issues, so not sure it would apply to me...). So he suggested if I get an embryo this time around, maybe we culture to blast, freeze, and then do a medicated FET later on. Really disappointing--I was looking forward to ideally transferring two little embryos this month! Ugh! I'm minded to do a fresh day-3 transfer this month, if possible, and go for the frozen transfer only once I have a cancelled cycle anyway... I thought I knew the plan but now I'm all confused! :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh ha! nope - 5 days post 2 day transfer. Today I'm 7 days post 2 day transfer, so 9dpo. I'm holding up ok - boobs are sore, which was a really good sign the first time I got a BFP. And I've been watching like a hawk since then and never got sore boobs with all of my BFNs, even on the Crinone and Estrodiol patch. So the meds don't give me false symptoms, i know that. Other than that, i feel normal!

my kitties are both gray and white tigers with black tiger stripes, big white chests and white toes or socks. :) I love them both dearly. Your pup sounds so cute, i love schnauzers! They have quite the little funny personalities!

oh wow, that IS confusing!! I say push for whatever it is that you see fit. You're not doing testing on the embryos, right? It almost looks like he's trying to 'batch' but I guess that would be with you on stims to get a lot more embryos. I dunno! I'm confused too!!


----------



## klik

Wish: Oooooh, ok, now I understand that abbreviation, finally! So you're now 7dp2dt, which = 9dpo. Ok! I hope your sore boobs are an excellent sign indeed! :dust: 

Your kitties sound gorgeous!

I think I want to push for a fresh day-3 transfer this cycle, if possible. I'm too impatient to wait another, what, 3 months before my next transfer. I'll be nearly 42 by then! If this cycle gets cancelled maybe I'll start medicating for an FET and just hope the little frozen blast survives the thaw... Ugh! :dohh:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - it's been a little busy around here so I've been keeping up on my phone but haven't really been able to post. 

I hope all of the fur-babies are doing better!

Asterimou - Good luck with your scan!

Amanda - Hang in there. It's still a little early, so you've definitely still got a chance. I'm pulling for you!! :hugs:

Wish - All sounds good so far. :dust:

Klik - If you're wanting to do a fresh transfer, I'd push for it. Some people respond better to FETs and have better results with frozen transfers, but there's no reason to freeze "just because". Even better scenario would be you get more than one embryo - transfer one and freeze what's left. :hugs: :dust:

Boopin - If you're lurking, I hope AF has come by now and that you've been able to get started. 


AFM - I asked my doctor about what kinds of testing we can do before my next transfer. I let her know that we likely won't continue after this next FET, and I want to do everything we can to increase our odds, including testing for immune issues. She plans to do a hysteroscopy in May or June. We'll also run blood work for natural killer cells, and she wants to do a "thrombophilia" work up (whatever that is). And then we already knew that my next protocol will be completely different.


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello Lovely Ladies :flow:

I haven't been posting much lately regarding myself. As there isn't much to report unfortunately. I'm still waiting on AF. She sure is taking her sweet time to visit me post mmc. It's so nerve racking ladies!! Every little ache and twinge down there I think it's her and its NOT!! :wacko: 

I hope everyone is doing as well as can be. GL and fx'd for all upcoming procedures. :dust:

Disney - How are you my dear?? Did you ever get the results on your products of conception?? I have a question and I hope it doesn't upset you. If so, I apologize in advance. You stated that your embryos were genetically tested and the normals were transferred. How is it that your pregnancy still stopped developing?? Has your doctor given you any explanation(s)?? That's heartbreaking and frustrating at the same time. So unfair. :shrug:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi Boopin. I'm sorry to hear AF still hasn't come yet. My doctor told me to expect mine about 6 weeks post D&C. Hopefully she shows for you soon as I know you are anxious to get started again. :hugs: 

Your question doesn't upset me at all, though I do struggle to comprehend how we continue to run into multiple issues when transferring "normal" embryos. After our FET last December failed, my doctor gave me this link (https://www.igenomix.us/tests/mitoscore/) and said that newer PGS procedures allow them to determine the "energy potential" of embryos, which I guess gives them more information about the implantation potential of an embryo. After we ran into the issue of the last one failing to develop into an embryo, I asked her again how we came across this issue as my understanding is that a blighted ovum is generally the result of chromosomal defects. She again referenced this information about energy potential as a potential cause. I asked how common something like this is, and she said it's not common at all. I wish I knew why the last one failed. My body obviously couldn't tell the difference as we saw that the empty embryo sac was still growing even after we confirmed it was empty. I need to follow up with my doctor about the results as the company that performed the test called me today and said that the results were already sent when I asked. My doctor said it's not common, but I guess it's also possible that an embryo can test as normal and then abnormal as that is one of the things they are testing for with the products of conception.


----------



## boopin4baby

That's a very interesting and informative link Disney. I'm still reading it, but wanted to say thanks for sharing!! There's so much science behind natures miracle of conception. So many factors involved to achieve a successful pregnancy. Things that we aren't even aware of until we're faced with infertility. xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Just FYI - Here's the link she gave me for the NK cell test: https://reprosource.com/reprosource...l-activation-with-ivigintralipid-suppression/


----------



## boopin4baby

Disneyfan88 said:


> Just FYI - Here's the link she gave me for the NK cell test: https://reprosource.com/reprosource...l-activation-with-ivigintralipid-suppression/

I just emailed my Kaiser ob/gyn doctor and asked her to order this test for me. Keeping my fx'd that she'll do it.


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies. My scan was good, no cysts :) so I'm ready to start my meds on Sunday. Feeling excited now.

Amanda and Wish, I'm really hoping those embies have stuck.

Boopin, hope AF hurries up

Klik: I wish I had some advice for you but you seem to know what you want and follow your gut. 

Disney: hope you're okay xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls

disney - that is really, really frustrating. We pay all of this money for the PGS testing b/c it's supposed to point out which embryos are normal and then they turn out not to be? I understand, it's nature when it comes down to it... but still. I really hope the doc can find the right path for you. There's another friend of mine on another thread that found out she has 15% NKCs or something. It seems easy to treat but just another bump in the road. Her doc said it's more common than we think.

boopin - I hope AF gets here soon for you as well. How many weeks out from your m/c are you now?

amanda - how are you feeling? any more testing?

afm - I'm feeling ok today. Boob soreness has gone down but is still there a little. I am cramping right now like AF is going to come. Today would be the normal day - 10dpo. So I dunno - guess I won't know until I test, people don't always have super early symptoms, yadda yadda yadda :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - Good luck!

Asterimou - Great news about the scan! :dust:

Wish - Yes, very frustrating. I did get my results back, and they came back indicating that the baby was normal and female. That's consistent with what we thought we were putting in, so it at least confirms that the lab didn't give my doctor the wrong embryo to transfer. I'll admit a small part of me wishes they transferred the wrong one and that we really had TWO left. I hopeful that my tests will come back normal or that it's easily treatable if the do find something out of the ordinary. 

Oh, and I'm not sure if this helps, but I had lots of cramping off and on before my BFP showed up. Hang in there -- it won't be too much longer! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: I'm sorry it's all so frustrating. We do all we can to make everything as predictable as possible, and yet... A lab mistake would have been enraging, but also a big relief... I'm sorry... Anyway, I'm glad your doc is doing all the tests she can think of--hopefully that will get you really ready for this next attempt. I thought of you when my doc said medicated FETs had a 7% higher chance of success--who knows, this might be what you need right now. But in the meantime, there's a lot of sadness and frustration to digest... :hugs:

Boopin: I think AF takes her time when we are impatiently waiting for her! I hope she's here soon!

Asterimou: hurrah! Good luck! I hope your protocol is exactly what you need! :dust:

Wish: yadda yadda yadda indeed! Well done on keeping yourself sane! :hugs:

My AF arrived... patch came off, baseline scan tomorrow. Hoping for no cancellation, of course, though then we'll have to decide what to do with any embryos we might get!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks! yep, only a couple more days of insanity. :dohh::haha:

disney - yes! I had them too back last May! I haven't had them since and I don't usually get them with AF, at least not the first day of.

aster - what is your upcoming protocol? sorry if you already shared. I'm so excited for you!

klik - good luck at your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, klik! :hugs: I believe we are going full-on medicated next time. Lupron shots, femara, estrogen patches, and my doctor mentioned maybe another shot until a heartbeat is seen. I forgot what else she indicated I'd be on but she said it would be a lot different from my previous protocol. Best of luck with your scan tomorrow. :dust::dust::dust: for no cysts!!

Wish - Sounds promising. When do you plan to start testing? Not that I'm trying to be a bad influence or anything. :haha::hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

heehee - you couldn't be worse than I already am on myself right now. I don't know if I'll test early or not. I really want to but...I dread seeing that start white test.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hang in there. You'll know soon enough. :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

AF is here 6 weeks to the day my mc completed!! :happydance: Thank you Jesus. [-o&lt;


----------



## Disneyfan88

boopin4baby said:


> AF is here 6 weeks to the day my mc completed!! :happydance: Thank you Jesus. [-o&lt;

That's how long my doctor said it would take for mine to come. Congrats! I'm glad that you are able to finally get started again. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - My Kaiser doctor said they don't offer the NK test through their lab. What a bummer. Are you getting yours done through a private lab or is it covered through your insurance?


----------



## Disneyfan88

My doctor is doing the test (collecting the blood) at her office, and then she will be sending it in for me. I'm betting my insurance (Anthem) won't cover it and will say that I've used my lifetime max of $7,000 on infertility services, and we'll be left paying out of pocket. I'm curious if they will cover the hysteroscopy that she wants to do, too. It would be nice if they paid for something since I've basically reached my out of pocket max for everything else for the rest of the year already. If I find out an out of pocket price, I'll let you know. Is your RE through Kaiser or is your Kaiser doctor a different doctor and your RE is out of network?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - I just emailed the company and asked what the out of pocket cost is for that test. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - My RE is not a Kaiser doctor. I opted to get treatment at an out of network fertility center. I didn't like the way I was being treated at Kaiser. They seemed too concerned with protecting their clinic's favorable statistics. The 2 doctors that ran the clinic were very insensitive. And the main RN there was a real witch. I didn't feel comfortable there. I didn't feel like they had my best interest at heart. So, I went elsewhere for treatment. I do try to utilize my Kaiser insurance as much as possible when I can. My regular ob/gyn doctor at Kaiser is awesome. She's the one that ordered the blood clotting tests for me. I asked her to order the NK test as well, but she said she's never heard of it and its not offered at their laboratory. 

Yes, I agree that it would be nice/GREAT if Anthem could pay for your hysteroscopy. I've had that done before and it cost me $800 out of pocket. I'm going to call Quest Diagnostics and Lab Corp in the morning and see if I can get the NK test done there. But, first I'm going to call the Kaiser lab and verify that the test isn't offered. I don't trust these Kaiser doctors sometimes. I also need to get a saline sonogram on CD7-12. I already know I'll be paying out of pocket for that diagnostic procedure. I'm just going to have my RE do it at the fertility office. Seems like it would be quicker than dealing with Kaiser. Plus, I want them to get a good look in my uterus, since they're going to be the one's doing my FET. It just makes more sense for my fertility clinic to do it. I feel your frustrations of having to pay out of pocket for much of your IVF expenses. xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

I don't blame you for going out of network. We likely would have done the same if we had Kaiser. I adore my doctor and drive about an hour to see her even though the place in Davis is a slightly shorter drive. She's very hands-on with patient care, and her Yelp reviews are what actually made me want to seek out care with her from the get-go. 

I called up Reprosource and spoke with one of their customer service representatives. I was told that they bill insurance $800 for the test. She said that if insurance pays for part of the test, then I'd have to pay according to my plan's copay/coinsurance policies. If insurance doesn't pay a penny, then the most I'd pay is $385. Still a lot of money, but better than $800. 

I did my taxes earlier this week. Although we are getting a sizable amount back from the Federal portion, we owe the state of California quite a bit. :growlmad:


----------



## Asterimou

Congrats on AF Boopin, we'll all be cheering you on this round

Klik: good luck with your scan!

Wish - I'm on long protocol with 300 units Menopur. Last time I was on 200 of gonalF and I had some follies that didn't keep up, they nearly cancelled the cycle but I changed to Menopur and the others livened up. My embryos didn't do well from day 3 to 5 and I ended up with one 2BC transferred, I was so sad I didn't even have a frostie. I'm focuses on making stronger embies this time. I had 7 eggs and 5 fertilise last time so I want to get a few more to choose from this time ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

well much luck and :dust: to you, aster!!

amanda - you've been quiet. Are you doing ok?


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster - Sending you lots of GL vibes for your next cycle!! Hope you get more mature eggs and you can find your Golden Egg in the batch!! :dust:

Wish & amanda - Fx'd tightly for you both. xx

Klik - :-$ I have a birthday tomorrow. I'll be 43. I'm feeling impatient, too!! Even more so.. haha!!

Disney - I owe the state money as well. Damn Uncle Sam.. lol!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

move to NH - no state tax! :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck, Asterimou!

Boopin - Seriously! Hands out of my paycheck, thank you very much! We have lots of medical bills to pay for. :dohh:

Wish - No kidding! I'm envious of the states with no taxes! Or Alaska, which I think often gets money from the state instead of having to pay taxes! :wacko: California is an expensive place to live in.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey! I'm ok, just waiting for beta on Monday. I'm at a sleep away camp this weekend (I volunteer with girl guides) so that's keeping me distracted.


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda - Sleep away camp sounds like a lot of fun!! What age ranges are the girls?? Enjoy your weekend sweetie. xx

:help: My period is so painful. I'm experiencing sharp shooting pains in my pelvic area. I've been popping ibuprofen all day. The :witch: is here with a vengeance!!


----------



## Asterimou

Fixed for you on Monday Amanda.....big hugs, this could be the one :)

Boopin: hope you're feeling a bit better. Wishing for AF and now I bet you're wishing her away! I guess it makes sense it is a strong one but hope it eases soon.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - Good luck on Monday. I hope you have fun at camp this weekend!

Boopin - I'm sorry that AF has been rough. I've read that that can happen. I hope that the pain is not as strong today and that you feel better soon. :hugs: What are your next steps?

Asterimou - I think your meds start tomorrow, right? Good luck!

Wish - How are you feeling?

Klik - How did your scan go?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi there!

Amanda - good luck tomorrow! + betas for both of us!!

I'm feeling ok. Headache all day yesterday, just felt off all day and this morning. Bbs still sore. I'm hoping all good signs. Please please please...!!

I hope the scan went well klik!


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - I'm feeling much better. The cramps have subsided and my period is lighter now. I'm waiting to hear back from my nurse. I emailed her on Friday, but she won't be back in her office until Monday morning. She instructed me to contact her on CD1, so that she can schedule my saline sonogram. She also mentioned she would start me on bcp to prepare me for my FET. I'll update as soon as I get the specifics. :happydance:

Wish & amanda my fingers are still tightly crossed for you both!! :dust: :dust:

klik & Aster - I hope you ladies had a nice weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - Sounds promising. Hopefully it's all good signs for you. I'm praying for good news for you and Amanda tomorrow! (It's still Sunday here :winkwink:)

Boopin - That's great that you are feeling better. Very exciting stuff for you! The sonogram will be scheduled for when your period is over or you are just very lightly spotting. I took BCP prior to several of my previous transfers (I think maybe all of them except this last one). I will be doing that again this next time around. I need to check with my doctor when we will be doing all of my tests and the hysteroscopy. She said for the hysteroscopy, she'd like to do it either May or June. I need to confirm which month we should do it. We are going to DL next month, so it's entirely possible that the decision will be out of my hands. I'm very excited for you. :happydance:

:dust: to Wish and Amanda once again. :thumbup:


----------



## boopin4baby

Thank you so much Disney for your kind words. You're such a selfless and kind hearted woman for supporting us through our journeys as you're still coping with your own recent loss. You're amazing!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Ladies - What should I expect with an FET cycle?? How long on average does it take until transfer day?? Thx in advance.


----------



## Hope16

Hey ladies! I just wanted to share with you a onesie my in laws bought for the baby yesterday. I got all teary eyed because it is so true, baby Tanelli is surely going to be worth the wait. I found it to somehow be inspirational...a reminder as to why you keep trying so hard when you feel like giving up. So I hope sharing it gives you all that same inspiration! <3
 



Attached Files:







onesie.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## klik

Hi, everyone!

Wish & Amanda: best of luck! Here's hoping for nice high betas for the both of you! :dust: Wish, your symptoms sound promisingly uncomfortable! Amanda, I hope camp has been fun and that you're now about to get excellent news!

Asterimou: good luck! I hope Menopur is the key for you!

Boopin: Yay, AF is finally here! Glad it's less painful... I hope everything goes well with your saline sonogram! I've never done an FET--need to find out, myself, how long it takes. My doc said something about 2 months, which kind of floored me... let's see... Also: happy birthday!! :cake:

Disneyfan: :dohh: on the taxes... hopefully you can fit the hysteroscopy in before DL... How are you feeling? :hugs:

Hope: I love it!! Thank you so much for sharing!

Ladies, my scan went ok (looks like my cyst from last time is persisting and that I have a small new one, but my doc was willing to wait and see if my follicles developed)... except that then, an uncle who had been very ill for a long time passed away, and I felt compelled to attend the funeral in Brazil (hence my disappearance: sorry!) On Friday, though, I'd found out that people who go to countries where the Zika virus is active cannot have treatment for 4 weeks at my clinic--even to freeze an embryo, because the virus might possibly get frozen right alongside the embryo... Also, if either partner shows symptoms, we cannot be treated for 6 months! So... I almost didn't go, but it felt like the right thing to do to go. So I was wearing long sleeves, socks, and trousers all the time; I covered myself in DEET-containing insecticide (so did DP); and we slept with a fan on. I STILL got two insect bites (might not be mosquitoes) but I think DP didn't get any. We also hightailed it out of there as soon as we could--we arrived Saturday morning and left Sunday afternoon. Anyway, I'm feeling confident that we didn't get the virus but a potentially good cycle got lost in the meantime :dohh:. We'll try naturally despite warnings otherwise, and I have an appointment with my doc on Thursday to try to figure out next steps. I need to know what the FET protocol is, so I can decide whether to try that or go to NYC to try a fresh one after all... :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning girls!

disney - I concur with boopin - you're so awesome to have stuck around to cheer us on while working through your loss. :hugs: thank you so much for the support. I hope the rest of your journey is less bumpy and you get everything timed and scheduled just right.

klik - woah, you world traveler! I'm so sorry for your loss. Sounds like you did the best you could with what you had to do. I'd def try for a natural cycle too ;) I'm glad you're still able to move forward despite those nagging cysts.

boopin - happy birthday! I've only done one FET cycle and it was a breeze - best one yet, meds-wise. I just had to take Estrace and baby aspirin for the first couple of weeks, only one blood test I think, and far fewer ultrasounds since they didn't have to watch my follicles. And then I started to throw in Crinone around day 14. I hope yours is as easy!

hope - thank you for sharing that, i needed it today. I got a negative on the home test I took before heading to the office for my blood test, so now we're trying to think about what's next. 

I'm going to do some research into donor eggs, I think. I was against it before but now I'm realizing that my eggs are really just too old and having DOR is making it really rough to even get a big enough sampling to get a good one. 

amanda - good luck today!!! You're up for a positive beta, we need one of us to have one!


----------



## Disneyfan88

boopin4baby said:


> Thank you so much Disney for your kind words. You're such a selfless and kind hearted woman for supporting us through our journeys as you're still coping with your own recent loss. You're amazing!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Ladies - What should I expect with an FET cycle?? How long on average does it take until transfer day?? Thx in advance.

Thanks, Boopin! All of the ladies here are so nice and supportive. I truly want to see all of us find success on our journeys. :hugs:

I've attached my calendars from my FET in December (we didn't use BCP for my last FET since we went right into another cycle, and we didn't care about the transfer date). The number of days that I was on BCP was determined by when my cycle day 1 occurred and when we wanted to transfer. The lining check was originally listed for one week before transfer, but we moved it up a week because I was going to be out of town. 

Did I see that it's your birthday? Happy birthday!!



Hope16 said:


> Hey ladies! I just wanted to share with you a onesie my in laws bought for the baby yesterday. I got all teary eyed because it is so true, baby Tanelli is surely going to be worth the wait. I found it to somehow be inspirational...a reminder as to why you keep trying so hard when you feel like giving up. So I hope sharing it gives you all that same inspiration! <3

Hope - I LOVE it!! Thanks for sharing!



klik said:


> Disneyfan: :dohh: on the taxes... hopefully you can fit the hysteroscopy in before DL... How are you feeling? :hugs:
> 
> 
> Ladies, my scan went ok (looks like my cyst from last time is persisting and that I have a small new one, but my doc was willing to wait and see if my follicles developed)... except that then, an uncle who had been very ill for a long time passed away, and I felt compelled to attend the funeral in Brazil (hence my disappearance: sorry!) On Friday, though, I'd found out that people who go to countries where the Zika virus is active cannot have treatment for 4 weeks at my clinic--even to freeze an embryo, because the virus might possibly get frozen right alongside the embryo... Also, if either partner shows symptoms, we cannot be treated for 6 months! So... I almost didn't go, but it felt like the right thing to do to go. So I was wearing long sleeves, socks, and trousers all the time; I covered myself in DEET-containing insecticide (so did DP); and we slept with a fan on. I STILL got two insect bites (might not be mosquitoes) but I think DP didn't get any. We also hightailed it out of there as soon as we could--we arrived Saturday morning and left Sunday afternoon. Anyway, I'm feeling confident that we didn't get the virus but a potentially good cycle got lost in the meantime :dohh:. We'll try naturally despite warnings otherwise, and I have an appointment with my doc on Thursday to try to figure out next steps. I need to know what the FET protocol is, so I can decide whether to try that or go to NYC to try a fresh one after all... :wacko:

Klik - I'm doing ok, thanks for asking. I'm so sorry about your loss. :hugs: it sounds like you did everything you could to prevent getting sick this weekend - I'm sure your precautions worked out. Bummer about that cyst still hanging out and the new smaller one. Hopefully those won't get in the way this month. Good luck with your natural attempt and your appointment!!



Wish2BMom said:


> good morning girls!
> 
> disney - I concur with boopin - you're so awesome to have stuck around to cheer us on while working through your loss. :hugs: thank you so much for the support. I hope the rest of your journey is less bumpy and you get everything timed and scheduled just right.
> 
> klik - woah, you world traveler! I'm so sorry for your loss. Sounds like you did the best you could with what you had to do. I'd def try for a natural cycle too ;) I'm glad you're still able to move forward despite those nagging cysts.
> 
> boopin - happy birthday! I've only done one FET cycle and it was a breeze - best one yet, meds-wise. I just had to take Estrace and baby aspirin for the first couple of weeks, only one blood test I think, and far fewer ultrasounds since they didn't have to watch my follicles. And then I started to throw in Crinone around day 14. I hope yours is as easy!
> 
> hope - thank you for sharing that, i needed it today. I got a negative on the home test I took before heading to the office for my blood test, so now we're trying to think about what's next.
> 
> I'm going to do some research into donor eggs, I think. I was against it before but now I'm realizing that my eggs are really just too old and having DOR is making it really rough to even get a big enough sampling to get a good one.
> 
> amanda - good luck today!!! You're up for a positive beta, we need one of us to have one!

Wish - I'm still praying that your beta will come back positive and thus donor eggs won't be necessary! We're all here for you either way, but I'm sending you (and Amanda) positive vibes today!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Disneyfan88

Ok - I guess it wouldn't let me upload both files in one post. Here's the other one that I got, which were for meds I started about a week before transfer (after my lining was confirmed as ok). 

I had lining issues for the cycle after this December one which dragged the process on for another few weeks.


Edit: Looks like both images are blurry. Let me know if you need me to load them to a hosting site, which will might make the text easier to see.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## klik

Aw, Wish... Maybe it's just too early for a urine test? But if not... I'm really sorry... you've had an amazingly positive attitude throughout all this... I'm so sorry... it's really disappointing! Also drives me bonkers that you had to inject yourself every day with loads of expensive stuff only to end up with just what a no-stims cycle would probably have given you anyway...

I really am sorry. I'm glad you got to talk it over a bit with your DH (or so it seems...) I think DE is a wonderful option, if indeed you've had it with trying to use your OE. All accounts I've ever seen of women pregnant with DE have been full of wonder at that life finally growing within them... Of course, things don't always run smoothly then either--Boopin had an unfortunate experience... But that worry and frustration of trying to get one of those last few eggs, at least, is eliminated. If you go down that path, I may well be joining you soon...

You totally have it in you to be a mother, one way or another. I don't know how it will happen, but I feel confident that it will. I'm just sorry you have to go through so much disappointment before you get there...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## klik

Hi, Disneyfan, we crossed posts... Thanks for the sympathy and the wishes, and for the info on your FET protocol... And you're right about Wish--it ain't over yet. I really hope the bloods belie the POAS result...


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - thank you so much - your words are so kind. :hugs: Yeah, DH and I have been emailing a little bit today since he can't really talk while at the office. I just called to schedule an appointment with a nurse who is an expert on donor stuff. It's through a service that DH's work/insurance offer when one is going through fertility treatments. That should help us get some questions answered. I have that for Fri at 9am, since I have to travel again to CA tomorrow morning through Thurs night.

It is really frustrating and I'm frustrated for all of us who keep signing up to inject more and more meds into our systems and not get any new results out of it (like you said - same result if it was a non-medicated cycle!). You can't get results if you don't try, I know that. But I feel like I'm starting to border on that 'definition of insanity' thing - the definition of insanity is to keep doing the same thing over and over, expecting different results. I guess it's not that dire, the protocols have been changed up. But with my age and having had DOR for who knows how long now, i can't keep expecting that things will be different the next time. Ugh. Anyway - sorry for my train of thought here....you're all so amazing, i don't want to bring any of you down!! I'm usually much more positive than this!


----------



## Hope16

I'm so sorry to hear that Wish :( 

It can be so disheartening seeing that negative test month after month. There really are no words to make any of it easier. All we can really do is offer hugs and prayers that it will work out in the end :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies - I have an update to share with you. I start bcp and antibiotics tomorrow. My saline sonogram is scheduled for this Wednesday morning at 1015. My meds are being ordered and tentative schedule is being created. I'll have my FET calendar by end of the week. We're aiming for a late May transfer. I'm so happy!! :happydance:


----------



## Asterimou

Aw, Wish. I really wanted this to be your time. My friend sent me a nice saying that I'm living by at the moment 'There is no need to rush and force things to happen, everything is occurring in perfect timing' I know with our body clocks tick ticking that might not ring true but I like saying it anyhow. You are very positive and I'm sure you will find the right next step xx

Klik; you're trip sounds stressful, all that mosquito protection! I hate the smell of DEET, you're eyes must have been watering!

Disney, as with the others I concur you are a fabulous support for us all. I did my first injection last night and will start stimms on Sunday. Finally feeling positive about this cycle- persistent affirmations!

Boopin; great news on your birthday! Excited for you :)

Amanda; any news?

Hope; thanks for hanging around to give us all hope ;)


----------



## amanda1235

So, I just got the call. Beta is 46, which is low, they like to see over 100. So there's a chance this is a chemical, but I have to go back Thursday to serif they get better. Always a chance it's a slow start. So I'm very cautiously pregnant for now, but still not holding my breath!

Wish, I'm so sorry. *hugs*


----------



## klik

Wish: we haven't heard from you re. beta, so I assume the news aren't good... I guess you must be on your way to CA soon. I hope all goes well in your trip, and you get some time to grieve and to mull things over... If at some point you want to look into trying again with your OE, with a low- or no-stim protocol, I am full of ideas (I am dubious about high-stim protocols anyway for DOR women)... but if upon reflection you figure you are done with that, I for one will be here to cheer you on. I know I fall in love with other people's babies all the time--I'm sure if I carried one to term, it wouldn't much matter whose genetic material was in there... Anyway, I'm sorry. It sucks. It really does. :hugs:

Amanda: Ugh! You're stuck in a limbo! Not sure if it helps or hurts, but my clinic only tests 14 days post transfer at the very minimum, and even then they refuse to give a definitive "no" before 16 days post transfer. So... My fingers are tightly, tightly crossed that indeed it is just a slow start, and that by Thursday your beta has more than octupled! :dust: I hope you are indeed really and truly properly pregnant!!

Boopin: lovely news! I hope everything goes well on Wednesday! :hugs:

Asterimou: thanks! Attending a funeral covered in DEET was particularly annoying--hugging people smelling like a chemical plant; plus, every time I wiped my tears my eyes would start burning. Ugh. It got in the way a little bit of really mourning and comforting, but I managed to do some of that anyway... Well, I'm super-excited that you're starting a new cycle! I have high hopes for you this time--I hope the time off has been excellent for you! :dust:

:hugs: to all...


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

amanda - I'm keeping everything crossed for the both of us. My beta actually came back positive too, though much lower than yours at 11.82. I actually went in a day early I guess, so we are hoping that by tomorrow's test it's way up there. We'll see, that's probably wishing for the impossible. For now we are just hoping it's not ectopic. 

so thank you for your thoughts and hopes and wishes, everyone! Hopefully we just have a really late implanter on our hands. Chances of that are slim, but all I can do is hope. 

B/c we don't know if it's ectopic or not, the doc didn't want me traveling so i cancelled my trip. It was a 'nice to have' extra trip anyway so not a big deal. I'm kinda glad I'm not dealing with traveling this week now - less stress. And I set up an acu appointment for earlier this morning to get some anxiety out. 

boopin - that is great news!! Things are really gearing up for you!! 

aster - I like your friend's quote. I am certainly not the most patient person and tend to push things so I'll try to remember this and sit back and relax and let the cards fall where they may. 

klik - I'd love to try again with my OE but I feel like we're just beating our heads against the wall. Chances would be so much higher if I used a younger egg. 

I hope everyone has a good day! if anyone needs me, i'll be googling 'low beta success stories'.... :wacko:


----------



## Hope16

Wish,

I've read numerous stories on here of woman who had low betas and they progressively jumped every 2 days. Just stay positive and lets hope for the best!! I know I will be praying this one sticks and is in the right spot!


----------



## amanda1235

Wish here's hoping for the both of us!!!! I don't go back until Thursday, what about you? It's so hard knowing there's nothing to do but hope! This is my first ever BFP though, so I at least have that as something good to hold on to. 
I've google the shit out of low beta numbers and they are all over the place, so it's hard to go just by that. That being said, for 4w, the normal range is between 5 and 430, so we are still within range!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, thank you for sharing that!! I was thinking, the numbers have to start somewhere, right? And there was DEFINITELY something going on over the weekend with me b/c I felt like absolute crap. So if implantation was happening then, which would be pretty late, then my numbers would be crap right now. Just trying to find some sort of positive thing to hold on to. :)

I go back in tomorrow. I just took my 2nd HPT and it was negative again, though I looked up the sensitivity of it and it starts at 25iu or whatever and even if I doubled from yesterday, I still wouldn't be up to 25. So I expected a negative but..yanno...hoped for a surprise. :)

Hope, thank you for your prayers and the note about successes! I'm feeling pretty zen for some reason right now so I hope that is a good thing.


----------



## amanda1235

Wish what date was you transfer again?


----------



## Hope16

I don't know how I missed it, these threads move fast....congrats to you too Amanda!! How exciting! Things are starting to turn around on this board and I'm loving the positivity! :dance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I did a 2d transfer on 3/30. So yesterday was 12dp2dt.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Replying quickly from my phone as it's super busy at work today, but I wanted to send lots of sticky vibes to Wish and Amanda. Hang on, little ones!!!


----------



## Asterimou

Yes, Wish and Amanda you're both still in. It is completely possible, keep the faith xx


----------



## klik

Wish, Amanda, indeed, you're still in the game! Wish, best of luck on Wed! Amanda, best of luck on Thu!

Can't wait to hear! I've got everything crossed for you gals!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you! I'll take all the dust you can give! hahaha - well, I'll split it with Amanda :)

My nurse was so cute this morning. First, she sighed and rolled her eyes when I said I had been asking Dr Google some things. :haha: I said i was looking up 'low beta success stories' and though there are some, there are many that don't end up well eventually. So she countered with a story about a woman they just released to her OB about a month ago who started with a beta of about 20. I asked if she'd know if she miscarried after that and she said they'd be notified. 

Also, she about hopped out of her skin when i told her we'd be looking into donor eggs if this doesn't work out. She's been a proponent of that and was a little sad when i said we weren't going to go in that direction earlier this week. She literally jumped up and went 'YES!!! DAMMIT, YES!!' :rofl: I love her so much.

Amanda - one more day for you - how are you feeling?


----------



## amanda1235

That's great wish! 20 eh? Cool! I've officially googled the SHIT out of low beta success stories, and there are no more pages left I haven't read. Oh, and I don't feel any more confident about the situation, so it didn't help lol. I've been nauseous quite a bit the past few days. On and off throughout the day, but mostly worse when I wake up and right before lunch. Also haven't been eating much else than bread and butter as it's the only thing I can stomach. Hoping this is a good sign (lol also googled that as well)
I took a CB digital last night, and it still says pregnant 1-2 weeks. It SHOULD be 2-3 weeks, but makes sense since my beta was low. 

I keep thinking that if I was just a normal person not going through IVF, I would have seen the positive test, and just been happy, without ever knowing beta numbers. I'm trying to stay as happy as I can without getting my hopes up until tomorrow. Sooooo stressful though!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok you get all the dust now, Amanda! I got my results - down to 3.9, so it's a chemical. Kinda expected, it would have been a miracle if it lasted. 

I'm going to set up a consult and talk about donor eggs. The doc said that she's not confident, at this point, that she can help us anymore than we could do on our own.


----------



## klik

Oh, Wish! :hugs: I'm so sorry... :hugs:

It's so sad...

Best of luck on your donor eggs conversation, whenever it may be... I really hope that all runs smoothly. You've been through a whole lot of pain to get where you are now. I really wish that weren't so... :hugs:


----------



## Hope16

I'm sorry Wish. I really thought this time was it for you. On a brighter note, I'm happy you have a plan B with donor eggs. Hopefully your consult goes well and you can start on a new journey :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Quick update - My appointment went well. My uterus got a clean bill of health.. lol!! Moving forward with my FET. :happydance:

So sorry Wish. Sending you BIG HUGS!! :hugs: :hugs:

amanda - Fx'd for a doubling beta for you!! GL hun!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, everyone! :hugs:

yes, I'm intrigued and a little excited for next steps, but also excited for a little break. I didn't get a consult scheduled until 5/4. I also don't know how long the process will take but I assume that will depend on if we go frozen or fresh. Lots of questions! 

If my eggs were what was in the way, then bring on some brilliant 20-something's!


----------



## amanda1235

Wish I'm so sorry :( I'm trying to prepare myself for the same result tomorrow.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I'm so sorry! I was really pulling for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs: You are being amazingly strong and positive. I wish you great luck with the donor egg route, and I'll definitely be here to continue cheering you on along way! Boopin may have a good idea of how long a donor cycle might take. I'm guessing we may both be looking at transferring around a similar time. A break will allow you to focus some attention on yourself, which isn't a bad thing. :hugs:

Amanda - Good luck tomorrow!

Boopin - Great news! :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

We're lining up meds for my next transfer so that they are ready to go whenever we are. My insurance requires that I use a mail order pharmacy, and they take forever to process meds. Here's my list of medications that were ordered from the pharmacy for my upcoming FET cycle. :wacko:

Desogen (birth control)
Lupron 2 week kit + needles
estradiol 0.1mg patches 
femara
progesterone in oil + syringes + needles
doxycycline
medrol
dexamethasone
valium
aspirin
lovenox

I did confirm that the hysteroscopy is coded as a gynecological procedure and not infertility, so my insurance will most likely cover it. I'm almost at my out of pocket max, so any amount we may have to pay should be minimal. :thumbup: They will be putting me under again for the procedure, so I get another day off from work. I'm still unsure if I'll also need a saline sonogram or if the hysteroscopy will cover everything we need from a looksy-perspective. I hope I won't need the saline sonogram as I'd definitely have to pay for that out of pocket.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh my!! that's a lot of stuff, disney! I'm so excited that you're getting everything lined up. It'll be here before you know it.

Amanda - good luck today!! All positive vibes going to you!! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Wish! Kinda makes me a little :wacko: just thinking about it. I'm excited to try again but am also taking the time to enjoy the little breather that we've found ourselves with. I was on a fairly restrictive diet for so long that it's nicer to be a bit more relaxed about the "should do's". :thumbup: Next month's vacation can't come soon enough!

How are you doing today? :hugs:


Amanda - :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks for the positive vibes!!!! Something is working, beta today was 157 so more than tripled! Have to go back for another test on Monday, then if that's good then I wait for the u/s. Thanks for the dust guys!


----------



## klik

Wow, Amanda, way to go, girl! I hope this is truly that sticky bean you've been hoping for! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Wish, I'm really glad you're looking forward to your next step. Rest up for the next couple weeks, and enjoy... and I hope those DE turn out to be brilliant indeed! :hugs:

Hope: how are you feeling? I hope pregnancy is treating you well! Thanks for the cheering!

Disneyfan: wow, a lot of meds! So your FET protocol now takes 2 cycles--is that right? So glad the hysteroscopy is covered (or mostly) by your insurance! Apart from ordering the meds, will you leave all of it until after you come back from your holiday?

Boopin: Yaaaaaay! Well done!

I met with my doc today, and despite Zika exposure he's ok with me using this cycle as the first cycle in a (2-cycle) medicated FET. (If either I or DP has symptoms, though, we have to wait 6 months--but we don't think that's going to happen.) It was either that or downregulate this cycle and then go to the US in May--but it felt really stupid to have a blastocyst and not try to transfer it, you know? Anyway, I've got a 3D SIS (I think that's a saline sonogram) scheduled for Monday now--he considered a hysteroscopy but decided on balance he didn't think it was necessary. I'll also have NK cells tested, just in case, though he explained that whole universe of immune treatments is controversial. He also recommended endometrial scratching in this cycle, to get my blood flowing really nicely and make me extra-ready for next cycle. My main regret: not being able to try naturally for the next two months. But... if this works, then it's worth it! He put the chances at over 20%, which is pretty good for a 41-year-old with only one embryo to transfer... As good as it gets for us old-timers! Like Disneyfan's, my list of meds is long and daunting...


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda!! That's WONDERFUL!!! I'm so happy for you - I hope this is it! Enjoy everything - worrying won't change a thing so try to sit back, relax and enjoy it - you're pregnant!

klik - I'm so glad you're able to get going! that is a great percentage! I think doing everything you can do sounds awesome. I'm sorry, i can't remember - do you go to acupuncture too? Might help with relaxation and getting your body in ultimate shape to receive your little frosty! I'm such a proponent of this now. :)

disney - yeah, I'm happy to have a couple of weeks off too. I just hope AF gets here quickly. I am less sad than yesterday - to come so close...though I know I could have come closer and experienced way more loss. So I'm ok. I wish my boobs would stop hurting, though - I don't like the reminder of what was.

boopin - so glad your uterus is ready to go!! let's get that frosty snug as a bug :happydance:


----------



## Asterimou

Oh Wish, big hugs to you. Maybe DE is the way forward. Keep the faith xx

AMANDA I am sooooo happy for you! I know you've had lots of downs on this journey and it is an inspiration to us all to keep in the game. You are pregnant:)

Klik- I think 20% chance is a glimmer of light and means this is completely possible for you. I will be here to cheer you on xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - That's fantastic news!! :happydance:
:dust::dust::dust:

Klik - I don't think my protocol necessarily takes 2 cycles, but we chose to wait until July to do our transfer. We have vacation in month from now, and then I want about a month to clean up my diet. That puts me at just before DD's birthday, and I want to make sure that I'm not on restricted activity for her birthday, so we decided we'll transfer for after that. :thumbup: 

It's great that you can proceed with your FET. I agree that it's a good idea to try the transfer before investing all of the money to come to the US for another round of treatments. Best of luck with all of the testing/sonogram! :dust:

Wish - You are incredibly strong, and your optimism is so great! Hopefully your boobs stop hurting soon. (Can you imagine if I walked up to someone in person and said that? :haha:)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Asterimou - How are things going with you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA I often think that! I just start with the nicknames of some sometimes! A friend of mine on here said that she was telling her husband that 'hey! Wish is at this game!' when they were watching some game last year and he goes 'Wish??' :rofl:


----------



## Disneyfan88

:rofl:


----------



## Asterimou

Ha ha, you girls crack me up :haha: 

I'm on day 5 down reg so just an easy injection once an evening, this is the easy bit hey. Start stimms on Sunday. The idea is my little follies are gonna prefer Menopur. :thumbup:


----------



## boopin4baby

HI LADIES :wave:

Just got settled in at work and wanted to give a quick Congrats to amanda. You did it girlfriend!! :thumbup: You're definately pregnant and I'm excited for you!! You deserve this so very much. And I concur with Wish... Enjoy every moment of your pregnancy!! :dust: :dust: :happydance:


----------



## klik

Can't sleep! :wacko:

Looking at my clinic's numbers I think 18.7% is more like my chances ("live births per frozen embryo transferred")--I think my doc wants me optimistic because he thinks it helps :winkwink:. Either way, it's much better than cumulative results for a fresh cycle at Cornell for my age group (10.1%), and as Disneyfan pointed out I then avoid the ridiculous expense of transatlantic flights and new cycles (not to mention the stress and disruption...) So I know I'm making the right choice--why in heaven can't I sleep?! Maybe the residual fear of Zika infection...

Feh.

Wish: Yes, doing acupuncture now--acupuncturist is out this week, though--maybe helps explain the insomnia :winkwink: I don't necessarily believe in the effectiveness of the needles, but it is forced relaxation, which I have very little of! I'm sure that helps. Also, you're right, it's WEIRD how much we know intimate details about each other, and yet we don't know each other at all--not even names! Well, no matter--nickname or not, you have a special place in my heart and I'm rooting for you like crazy! :hugs:

Asterimou: yes, thanks for the cheering on! I'm glad I can be here to cheer you on, too! FX'ed the down-reg and stims do their job, and that your follicles LOVE that Menopur! :dust:

Disneyfan: thanks! :hugs: Oh, ok, I thought you'd start down-regulating with the BCP and then Lupron in cycle 1 (say, in June) and then getting your hormones all lined up in cycle 2 (say, July)--that would be the parallel of my protocol (except for me it's norethisterone and buserelin instead of BCP and Lupron). But I'll find out more about your protocol as you implement it! I think your plan is fab, to totally let yourself go during your holiday in May, to be able to pick up and play with your DD on her bday, and to have a month back on a "responsible" diet before your ET! :thumbup:

Boopin: Hi! So you're taking the BCP already? Hope all goes well with the down-regging! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I'm sorry you can sleep. I seem to have trouble going to bed at a reasonable hour these days -- no matter what time I'm waking up in the morning. :wacko: Actually, now that you mention it, I may very well be starting BCP when my period starts. I actually have no idea what the plan is other than to tell her when AF arrives. :haha: I think AF is due around the start of May. My doctor said it would be about 6 weeks after my D&C, which I believe is around May 4. 

I'm like you regarding acupuncture. I don't necessarily "believe" in it, but I figure it can't hurt, and it does force me to relax a bit -- at least when I go in. I wish it was cheaper -- those people make damn good money!

I'm sure that your precautions in Brazil were perfect and you have nothing to worry about, but I'm sending you good vibes for NO Zika virus anyway. :hugs: I'm hoping it doesn't make it's way to California - and certainly not to southern California when we are down that way next month. :wacko:


----------



## boopin4baby

<3<3 klik - I hope you're able to get some sleep soon. Your brain is on overdrive woman.. LOL!! I know it's hard when you've got a lot on your mind, but try to get some rest my dear. :hugs:

On my clinic's patient portal there's a Zika Virus disclaimer now. That's kinda scary!! :nope: :shrug:

Got to get up early in the morning. I have a :brush:appointment. Good night lovely ladies. :sleep:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck at your dentist appointment, Boopin. Mine was this past Monday.

I need to start looking into kid-friendly mosquito repellent. We'll be outside for most of the time when we are at Disneyland, and though they say it's not here yet, I don't want to take any chances *knock on wood* :wacko:


----------



## klik

Thanks, ladies! I hope you're now sound asleep. I managed to go back to bed in the end and had lots of weird dreams--Boopin is right, my brain is indeed on overdrive!

Disneyfan: sorry, I don't mean to push you to think about your protocol when all you want is probably to relax! And yeah, I've been thinking about you going to Southern California--fortunately it seems Zika is not endemic in the continental US, and hopefully will never be, but absolutely, some mosquito repellent is in order for the whole family, just in case! And as for expensive acupuncturists--I was thinking that too--it's probably one of the best bang-for-your-education-bucks jobs out there! Maybe we should re-train!

Boopin: good luck on your dentist's appointment! I love to see that you seem to be in an excellent mood--I hope this upcoming transfer is really the one that will get you that THB!

Amanda: I am thinking of you today! I hope your pregnancy is confirmed beyond a shadow of a doubt today, and that soon you'll be wondering what to do with all those extra embryos!!


----------



## klik

Oh, sorry, Amanda, just noticed your next beta is on Monday and not today! Aw... I hope you can survive the weekend! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello you late-night chatty ladies! hahaha

thank you so much, klik - you are all so special to me too. It's always so very interesting the different paths we are able to take just to reach the same end goal. And we'll do it!! Each of us, in one way or another!

I had my call this morning with the insurance carrier Infertlity program nurse thing - I don't know how to explain it. Some service we can use and we get assigned a nurse that is an expert in the things we want to do. So she called and we talked for 20 mins about donor eggs and such. I have a feeling that it's still going to be costly, but I'll know more after I talk to my doctor. Actually, I think I have to call someone in their business/finance dept to talk about what the usual process is - do they have eggs there? Do I have to do a fresh vs frozen? If I do fresh, do we have to pay for the donor's compensation/testing/screening/etc? Is that already done? If we do frozen, how much is just the batch of eggs? Do I have to go find my own? 
ugh - still so many unanswered questions.

I hope you all have great weekends down-regging, stimming, looking forward to 3rd betas on Monday and just plain old relaxing. Spring has sprung here so i can't wait to hang out outside!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - absolutely no apologies needed! :hugs: I am enjoying relaxing in the sense that I can eat and do whatever I want right now. I'm still thinking about this stuff all the time right now -- I think that part is just inevitable. :haha: a there's so many unknowns about my protocol right now just because it's so different from I'm used to. Hopefully it will be a good different. :thumbup:

Wish - I wish I could help offer some info, but that's one of the things that I'm in the dark about. When she has the time, maybe Boopin can share some info about how the process worked for her. 


I just found out yesterday that I'm roughly $450 or so away from my annual out of pocket max. Nothing that is coded as fertility-related (except for meds) is covered since I reached my lifetime coverage max 3 years ago, but the rest should be covered for the rest of the year. My meds will likely push me to my out of pocket max once the prescriptions are all filled. If all goes as I'm told, and the hysteroscopy is not coded as fertility, insurance should hopefully foot the bill for the whole thing.


----------



## Disneyfan88

DH is off today and ran out to Home Depot while DD is still asleep. I'm secretly hoping he stops by the donut place down the street from there fore he comes back. He asked if we have a few dollars lying around anywhere.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:thumbup: for donuts! I haven't had a donut in months. And that's wonderful news about your OOP max and upcoming procedures! less stress on you!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

He did go. :thumbup: I haven't had a donut in forever! :haha:


----------



## boopin4baby

I had a long day today. Where do I start? Long story short.. I'm having 3 wisdom teeth extracted this Monday. :saywhat: I couldn't believe what I was hearing when my dentist said I need them pulled asap.. lol!! I started Keflex for the infection and Norco for the pain today.

Now I'm worried that getting my teeth pulled some how will interfere with my upcoming FET cycle. I'm wondering if I should push it back a month to completely heal from oral surgery or just continue as planned. 

What do you ladies think?? My teeth are getting pulled 4/18 and transfer will be end of May. Should I be okay?? Your opinions and suggestions are much appreciated ladies. Thanks in advance. xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi Boopin - I don't know the answer for sure, but I'm thinking the transfer would be far enough after your oral surgery that you should be ok. My doctor is putting me under for my hysteroscopy, and I think she'd allow me to do a transfer this next cycle if I wanted to do it that early. You can always check in with your RE to confirm. Good luck with your surgery. Don't forget to use lots of ice afterwards to keep swelling down. :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney that's great advice!! Thx hun. :hugs:

I love donuts, too!! Have you tried a maple bar topped with bacon?? It makes for a tasty combo. Check out this famous donut shop originally based out of Portland, Oregon. They have some sinful creations on their menu. :winkwink:

https://voodoodoughnut.com/voodoo-doughnut-doughnuts.php


----------



## Disneyfan88

I've heard of that place and seen pictures of their rather naughty-looking donuts! :haha:


----------



## boopin4baby

LO freak'n L Disney!! :rofl:

I'm having insomnia right now. Can't get to sleep with this oral pain. Just watched some youtube channels and now I'm back on B&B. I can truly empathize with you klik!! :wacko:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey! Boopin I don't know what the right answer is, but if think that your FET is far enough after the wisdom teeth surgery. I'm so sorry you have to go through that! Not fun at all!!! Hopefully yours are easy to get and that they'll give you something nice for the pain. Tooth pain is the worst


----------



## klik

Wish: Yes! We will do it, somehow! :thumbup: Indeed, lots of questions re. donor eggs, huh?... Does the US have egg sharing programs, where women who get lots of eggs retrieved can donate some of them in exchange for a discount in treatment? Probably more common in the UK, where a LOT of us have to go out-of-pocket for the whole process... (Asterimou luckily is getting it through the national-health, service, though! :thumbup:) Still, something to look into, maybe? Good luck with all the new learning you'll have to do--really interested in what you find out!

Disneyfan: inevitable indeed that you think about it... I also really hope it's good different. :hugs: I forgot if you mentioned: will you do an endometrial scratch (aka, endometrial biopsy, but without necessarily testing the tissue removed). It's been shown to really help avoid miscarriages, and since we know your little bean was chromosomally normal, it might really help you... Anyway, until then, enjoy your naughty donuts and your lovely holiday!

Boopin: I'll be honest with you: when you said, "wisdom teeth pulled," I thought you should delay. But it's because I had a really bad experience--I had all 4 pulled at once and at least some of them got infected. But then, I'd gone to a butcher--I was 19 and didn't know any better. If you trust your dentist to sterilise everything properly and to manage you well (with antibiotics if need be), I'm sure your ET is far enough in advance. I'd ask my clinic anyway just in case, because they're the experts... maybe they don't want you taking the painkillers you'll be prescribed, for instance. But hopefully you should be all good! :hugs: Sorry about the insomnia! It's really a bummer, huh?

Amanda: how are you managing? I'm really hoping you get excellent results on Monday!

:hugs: to all!


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, I'm managing.....not so wonderfully to be honest lol. Had a meltdown last night. I feel like I've been wanting this for too long, and now that it's here it's too good to be true. I can't just relax and enjoy it. Oh, and I've been getting some pretty decent nausea on and off, but as soon as it starts to go away and I get my appetite back somewhat, I start to freak out that it must mean something's wrong. Having so many monitoring appointments is not a good thing. I keep trying to tell myself that the average pregnant person never finds out their early beta numbers, just gets their positive pee stick and waits until at least week 8-10 to see a Dr.


----------



## klik

Aw, Amanda, I can totally relate. I know if I were you I'd be in tatters, even though so far your news has been great! Sometimes too much information can be so distressing... I'm sorry even not being nauseous now feels wrong to you... Hopefully you'll get good results on Monday, and can start enjoying your pregnancy and your appetite (when you've got it!) :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

So, I just had a fight with my husband. I feel like I have changed so much of my lifestyle and am really trying to make this work. He has had his fair share to deal with but tonight I just felt pissed that he wanted to go for a 'few' drinks. Because I know he will stay out late and it will be more than a few. I asked him to come home around 11.30 and he didn't want to so then we ended up arguing about it. Am I wrong to want him to reign it in a bit more? I know I've been at him since the first round to be healthier but when our embies didn't develop 'optimally' they said it could be sperm related so I just want him to try harder. Need some advice here as I'm not sure if the drugs are doing some of the talking for me.

Amanda: I can imagine how hard it must be for you to relax but please try to.....you are pregnant;)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - Thanks. I think my doctor did an endometrial scratch before my December transfer (she did it at the time of my saline sonogram in November). I'll be sure to ask about it this time around, too. :thumbup: Did you sleep better last night?

Amanda - Hang in there. Those very early days are rough as the what-iffs run through your mind. I know it isn't easy, but try not to get caught up in the symptom watching. I had minimal symptoms early on with DD. I hope the nausea isn't too bad for you and that you're able to relax a bit this weekend. I'm sending you warm and fuzzy thoughts for your next appointment! :hugs:

Asterimou - I'm so sorry to hear about the argument with your husband. IVF is a very tiring process - both emotionally and physically. I know that the drugs can have some emotional impact as a side effect, but I don't think your requests are out of line at all. Your request that your DH be home by 11:30 is more forgiving than the time I'd tell my DH if he were the type to want to go out. You're giving so much of yourself in this process that I don't think it's unreasonable to ask DH to cut back for the time being. I assume that he's already been told that alcohol can impact sperm? Communication is pretty important. Perhaps another heart-to-heart conversation about what you're feeling and why it's important to you would be helpful. You can express your concerns about the effect of alcohol on sperm and remind him of some of the side effects that your meds can have on you right now. I'm sending you great big comforting hugs. :hugs: Good luck! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - I agree with the girls - try to relax and enjoy! so hard, though. I'd be a mess. But i'm a firm believer that morning sickness is GOOD!!! so I'm convinced you'll have another great beta tomorrow. I think it's supposed to come in waves and tease you with hunger, right? not constant sickness, unless you're Princess Kate! ;)

aster - I'm so so sorry for your fight with DH. I don't think it's unreasonable either. You're in this together and yes, alcohol DOES impact sperm. Pretty quickly too! 
I've got a DH issue too, though I'm not entirely sure what it is. He's been quiet since we went out with friends last night, so that means that I did or said something that pissed him off and he's not telling me. Ugh. I hate constantly having to ask and then have him explode all over me. So for now, i'm choosing to just ignore it and be nice and he can come out and tell me if it's bothering him so damn much. How adult of me, huh? :wacko:

disney - how was your donut?? ahhhhh

klik - I'm REALLY hoping for an egg share-type situation. I'd think that would be the least costly option. 

boopin - what was your DE process and how did you decide which avenue to take? RE: your wisdom teeth - I'd think your ET would be far enough out as well but definitely let your docs know. You may not need that much pain meds, may depend on if the teeth are impacted or not. I had mine out in high school and I think I was fine in a day or two. I had one abscess but nothing got infected (that was gross, ew - I just remembered that). 

re: that voodoo donuts place, Rogue beer came out with a 'voodoo donut' flavor (I think maybe something like a maple/bacon combo) - my DH tried it and said it was ok. Certainly not better than the real thing!


----------



## klik

Asterimou: my DP went on an absolute bender the night before my December ER. I barely said anything because he feels put upon already by having to ejaculate into a cup... but I'm a pushover, and if I'm honest, that was a really nasty thing for him to do. My point is: I'm glad you're not being a pushover. My understanding is, this is the last try the NHS will pay for, so it absolutely needs to count. Your eggs and his sperm need to be in tip-top shape, and he can sacrifice drinking with his buddies for a couple more weeks if it will give you even a marginally better chance of success. The last thing either of you wants, I'm sure, is for you to blame him if this fails. I'm sure he doesn't want to be that guy. I'm sorry, though--conflicts in the couple during this time are really hard to cope with... :hugs:

Disneyfan: yeah, sleeping better, thanks! Yesterday I found myself scouring the CDC 2014 preliminary fertility clinic results, trying to figure out whether Cornell is really the best place to go next if this attempt fails. It's just that getting an initial consultation often takes ages, so I feel like I need to get my plan B lined up right now. Ugh. Anyway, I should have known your RE would have already done an endometrial scratch for you--she seems super on top of things! :thumbup:

Wish: indeed, it's not your job to read your DH's mind! Ok, so egg sharing is common in the US too--whichever way you get your eggs, I hope they are absolutely golden! :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks for the advice ladies. We had a chat and what it boils down to is that although he is open to the idea of kids, it would not be the end of his world if we didn't have them. He knows how much it means to me and hates seeing me sad so that is why he's doing IVF, but he isn't as invested in it as I am. He did come home when I made it an issue last night and he did say sorry. I can't make him want kids more but I do know when they are here he will love them, he just has no idea what he's missing. He's my best friend and we have so many good times, he just doesn't feel fatherhood is the be all and end all. I guess some guys take a bit of warming up.

Wish: I hate the guessing game! Hope you can sort through it soon.

Klik: going on a bender before EC is not cricket! It's so upsetting for us to see them drunk, I just think instantly of the sperm. You should tell him how it made you feel, maybe he'll make more effort?

Disney: I noticed your status is sad. Sending you lots of hugs, please stay strong. I'm sure the next little frostie will work xx

Amanda: good luck tmrw!

I'm starting stimms tonight:winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck today, Amanda! I can't wait for the awesome beta #!!!

aster - I'm glad you guys got it sorted through. 

klik - i'm kind of a pushover too, hence my choosing to not bring this up with DH so far. That upsets me to read that your DP went on a bender the night before your ER. I know someone else whose husband did that and his sperm all turned out inactive the next morning. It was their last try. Needless to say, they didn't talk for, like, a week. They are no longer trying and enjoying their lives as DINKs now (dual income, no kids). 

disney - i'm sorry you are sad! :hugs: 

afm - I'm still trying to sort through my feelings about all of this. I think I want a break from thinking about it all, until my mtg with the doc on 5/4. I may take a little hiatus from BnB, but know I'll be back. I want to maybe concentrate on working out and just enjoying spring now that it's here. I just talked with my Mom and she suggested turning my brain off of TTC for a bit. I've been thinking about it monthly for almost 3 yrs now - pulling in all of the mental and physical power that I can put into it. I'm exhausted. I just want my period to be a period and not a notice of another failure/poor decision to wait so long to have kids/reminder of the things we may not ever experience. It's too much for me right now. 
It's weird b/c I typically can push this stuff aside and trudge on, but i guess I've been doing that for so long, the pile got pretty big!!


----------



## Asterimou

Wish: I think it sounds like you absolutely need and deserve a break. This journey takes its toll on all of us and sometimes I do think that maybe we're not all meant to be biological parents. There are so many kids that need a home that maybe some of us are supposed to not reproduce so we can give another life a chance. Then there is the idea that if we are focused on being parents we leave other sides of ourselves underdeveloped. If we don't have kids then there are so many other things we can create with the added energy and bank balance we have. Although I think all this I still desperately want to have my own and I know you do to but you either get bitter or better. Sometimes getting torn apart by the things we can't have stops us making the most of what we do. I will miss you on this thread but if you need a rest then I wish you all the best and hope you can come to a decision that's right for you :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Well beta came back at 40, so officially no longer pregnant :( this is completely devastating. Thanks anyways though for all your positive vibes


----------



## Disneyfan88

No time to properly respond as I'm just quickly checking in from my phone. I wanted to send some major hugs to Amanda. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

And extra hugs for Wish, too. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'll respond to the other posts when work calms down.


----------



## Bluebell bun

So sorry to hear this Amanda. :nope: x


----------



## klik

Oh, I'm so sorry, Amanda! :nope: I'm really sorry your worries were accurate... :hugs: Gosh, this process can be so unbelievably cruel. I'm really, really sorry... :hugs:

Wish: thanks, lovely lady! :hugs: I'll miss you. I think your mom, and your instincts, are very sensible--take a break, by all means; enjoy the spring, enjoy just doing things that make you happy. I'm a get-right-back-on-the-horse type, too, but at some point everyone needs a break. Also, pushing aside feelings is not really sustainable forever--they catch up to you one way or another. Rest up. I'll be here when you come back. :hugs:

Asterimou: so glad you talked it out... It's still painful that you're not totally on the same page on this, but you sound like you really care for each other. I hope this works out, and you can extend your love to a baby, too... :hugs:

My news: 3D SIS (saline sonogram) was rather painful (they forgot to tell me to take painkillers beforehand), but uterus looks clear and ready to go...

Also, quickly: our little frosty is not post-bender: DP was much more responsible in the weeks before we made it. Still a small chance of working, but a little extra hope there...


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda - I'm so sorry for your loss. Take the necessary time to grieve my dear. We're all here for you through the good and bad times. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Wish - I chose DE because I'm dx with severe DOR. It's my only option for pregnancy and childbirth. And it's important for me to experience both. My clinic has their own donor database. Once my donor was chosen and she passed her genetic and afc testing it went quickly. I'd say a couple months from donor clearance to transfer (I can give you specifics if you'd like).

Aster - I'm happy to hear that you and DH chatted and now there's a better understanding between you both. Once your LO is here, he'll then realize the love he's been missing. xx

AFM - I survived oral surgery!! I had general anesthesia and a local. I didn't feel a thing and at the moment I'm experiencing minimal discomfort. The Dentist prescribed me Percocet for the pain. Woo Hoo!! :loopy:

Also, my Nurse called today with my FET schedule. All of my medications will be delivered by Friday. And I'll start Lupron this Saturday. My FET is tentatively scheduled for Wednesday 5/18. I'm so excited!! :yipee:

HELLO to all you lovely ladies on this thread. I missed you guys. It seems like I haven't posted in like forever. Even though it's only been 2 days. :haha: I've been super busy with work and my emergency oral issues. I didn't mean to neglect my ttc sisters!! :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks everyone, I still can't truly wrap my head around it and have been bawling all afternoon. The hardest part is I had to tell work, since I work with kids, and have not had my immunities tested. But in order to be off with pay, I had to say why. So I've been off since last Thursday, and I'm sure people have figured out the reason I'm gone (it's really the only reason teachers take a leave, especially ones who everyone know are planning on having children). I'm dreading having to go back next week and have people ask me. 
We have a dr's appt tomorrow, where we'll find out when we can do an FET and whether anything will be changed. 

Wish: I totally get the whole needing a break. I sometimes feel like a break would be good, but I'm so desperate to be a mom, I don't think I could. So good of you though to look after you. You go girl, and we'll miss you!

Aster: I'm glad you and your man talked it out. IF really takes its toll on a relationship!

Boopin, so glad your wisdom teeth surgery went well! Yay for the FET being planned!

Klik, glad the scan went well, but sorry it was so painful! I remember it being pretty sucky, and I DID take the meds.


----------



## Asterimou

amanda1235 said:


> Well beta came back at 40, so officially no longer pregnant :( this is completely devastating. Thanks anyways though for all your positive vibes

Oh Amanda, I really thought this was your time. You still have frosties at least but I know that doesn't help how you must be feeling now. I'm really sorry :hugs:


----------



## Hope16

So sorry it didn't work out for you this time. Sending you lots of warm hugs Amanda :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

So I went to see the Dr today. Was really hard to hold it together, as the nurses all came to give me a hug. Dr's appt went well, and he gave me 3 different options. 
1) Chalk it up to bad-luck and just try again
2) Do another sonohystogram/hysteroscopy to check the uterine cavity. This I've already had done once in September, and they found a polyp through the sonohystogram then removed it via hysteroscopy.
3) Do PGD testing. Which, since we only have 3 5-day blasts frozen, we'd have to thaw the day 4's, grow them to day 5, then do PGD and refreeze them, OR do another fresh cycle to get more blasts to test. Either way, all our embryos would have to be thawed, tested, refrozen, then thawed again to transfer. This also costs $5000-$6000, and since I'm under 35, statistically, 1/3 of day 3 embryos are normal, and 2/3 of day 5 embryos are normal. 
Dr said there's no harm in just transferring the other embroys and seeing, but that some women prefer to know that the embryo they are transferring is normal to begin with. 
We decided to just go ahead and try another transfer, with the best graded embryo we have (1 of our 2 5-day 4AB blasts, where 4AA is considered the best quality). 
I really hope we made the right decision, my mind is spinning and I have no idea anymore what the right thing to do is. 

Disney, I know you did the PGD testing, (don't know if anyone else did), why did your Dr suggest it and why did you end up doing it? Just curious if you don't mind!

Sorry for the super long post, I'm having a hard time processing all of this, and would love to know if anyone has any advice/thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Asterimou - How's stimming going for you? :flower:

Klik - I'm sorry that your sonogram was painful. I'm glad everything checked out ok. :thumbup:

Wish - Take all the time you need. It's important to take care of yourself, and a break can do wonders for the stress levels. I'm still posting here, but I can already say that although I'm anxious to get started again, the break from worrying about TTC-related stuff is definitely a good thing for me. Take care, and we'll be here to cheer you on when you are ready to return. :hugs:

Boopin - I'm glad your oral surgery went well! :hugs: That's so exciting that you have a preliminary transfer date. :dust: that everything goes smoothly between now and then!!

Amanda - We decided to do PGD after the fresh transfer from my first IVF cycle failed. We transferred 2 top grade embryos, and my hcg was only 1 when it was checked on my official test day. My doctor had indicated that when you transfer top grade embryos, and everything else appeared to be optimal, chromosome issues with the embryos could be at play. We had 2 frozen embryos remaining from IVF #1, and we decided to do another cycle in order to preserve my fertility (I'm DOR) and increase the likelihood of more than one child. We ended up with 4 more embryos by day 5 of the second cycle, so those 4 plus the 2 embryos that were previously frozen were biopsied and tested. Of those, 3 of the fresh embryos from IVF # 2 were normal (1 abnormal), and 1 of the two previously frozen ones came back normal (that's the one we transferred last December). All of the embryos were "made" in 2013 when I was 28. 

If I was in your shoes, I'd probably consider transferring the embryos that I have and see what happens -- especially knowing that we transferred 2 "normal" embryos, and were weren't successful with them. We were already going to do a second IVF cycle when we decided that we "may as well do the PGD". While we had the option to try and do a fresh transfer on cycle day 6 (rush results), my doctor felt it was better for us to do a frozen transfer as it would give my time to get back to "normal" and allow for the IVF drugs to leave my body before we did the transfer. I will say that I was nervous about the idea of thawing and refreezing the embryos from my first cycle, but my doctor was confident that with current methods for freezing and thawing embryos, we shouldn't be concerned about that. And when we did do our transfer in December, the embryo still "looked great". 

Since we are down to our last normal embryo, I've asked my doctor to test me for immune issues as that's another factor I've since discovered when uterine conditions seemed optimal and the embryos had been tested (though I guess PGD only tests for specific chromosome issues and not everything under the sun). I will be getting a hysteroscopy done, and my doctor will be running panels of blood work on me when the timing is right. 

Please feel free to ask more questions. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

By the way, Amanda - 4AB is a fantastic grade. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks so much Disney!!! I really appreciate your response!! :hugs: I'm happy to hear from someone else that the thawing and refreezing process wasn't as big a deal as I was thinking. I think we will just go ahead and transfer the next embryo, and make a decision based on what happens after that. When all is said and done, even a pregnant woman who is NOT going through fertility treatments has a fairly high risk of miscarrying once. Since it's only the first one, I'd rather not shell out 5-6 grand on something that MAY not be necessary....yet. 

As for getting your immunology tested, that sounds like a good idea! I had that done after my very first fresh cycle failed, and it came back abnormal with some of my NK cells elevated (normal is between 5-33 and I was 38). My doctor has since ordered Intralipid treatment for it. I know not all Dr's agree with it, as the research is still inconclusive.......but it definitely can't hurt, and those Dr's that DO believe in it, have very strong reasons and arguments on why and how it works. It's completely painless, but it does cost a bit of money, and takes 3 hours each time. I have to do it a week before transfer, the day of transfer, and that at 6 weeks pregnant once it works. I figure anything that can't hurt but that can help is worth it, so I'm ok with it. If you want more info on Immunology testing and how it your immune system works with getting pregnant, my Dr. suggested a book which I found to be extremely helpful. It's called "Is Your Body Baby Friendly" by Alan E. Beer M.D. I found it on amazon for $30 CAD. 

I also have to say to everyone, that although it is extremely sad that we are all still here, it's amazing, that even though this thread originally started in Nov/Dec, we're all still here supporting each other. You ladies have been so incredible in helping me go through this process, both the ups and the downs. It's the one place I feel completely comfortable talking about things and asking questions. I really feel that although we only know each other by nicknames, that we all have some special bond and understanding of what everyone is going through. I personally don't know how I'd have gotten through this journey without the help and support of the ladies on here. So thank you!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - hopped on to see how things went for you. I'm so, so sorry. :hugs: feel what you need to feel, for sure. 
I'm so happy that you get to start up right away with another frostie, though! Know that I would be starting immediately again if I had the option (that made sense) but since I have to wait for the donor egg convo with my doc anyway, I figured a few weeks off would be healthy. :)

thank you all for understanding. obvi I can't stay too far away, I needed updates! :)

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## klik

Boopin: hurray for the successful dental surgery, the Percocet, and the road ahead! So exciting you have a tentative transfer date! I think mine will be a few days after yours, but it will depend on when I get my next AF. I'm excited for you!! :thumbup:

Amanda: I think your plan is ideal. The embryo quality stats are in your favor, and of course, sadly, chromosomal issues are not the only potential obstacles... Personally, I'd rather spend money and time and energy on the transfers rather than on the testing--but of course, the testing can help you avoid eventual heartbreak, so it's hugely personal which way one goes. But again, I'm totally with you--I say, go for it. A 5-day blast is indeed already way more likely to work out than a 3-day embryo! As for the saline sonogram/hysteroscopy... Since you had a polyp in September, you might want to do that again. The doc who did mine on Monday said they do it before every FET, because polyps can show up anytime. So unless it's prohibitively expensive, I'd do that and stand the pain once more... :dohh: Anyway, I'm sorry for your loss... it's really sad, but I'm also glad there's a lot of room for hope! :hugs:

Also, I agree re. the ladies on this forum--thank you, gals, you are amazing and I feel really supported by you all! :hugs:

Disneyfan: I'm really upset on your behalf about the 2 "normal" embryos not working out. It's heartbreaking, but it's also enraging. And I'd forgotten how young you were when you froze those. It all seems really wrong... But hey, I'm very hopeful for your medicated FET--I hope your body responds beautifully and makes an ideal home for that little frostie you've got. I think it's nice that you'll be coming into if after a lovely holiday and then your DD's birthday. A lot of positivity around, which I'm sure is really welcome after such disappointment... :hugs:

Wish: :hugs:

Hope: I hope you're enjoying your pregnancy, lovely lady!

I start norethisterone today, to downregulate, in preparation for the actual FET cycle. I don't like norethisterone because it means not trying naturally, but I keep telling myself it's all for a most excellent cause. I mean, I didn't know we even could make a blast in the first place!


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks Klik! Here's the thing about the hysteroscopy/hystosonogram....my Dr. is gone for a few weeks, we were lucky to be able to be squeezed in yesterday before he left today. If I go ahead with the scan, I may have to wait until he gets back, which means skipping the next cycle while I wait, and then skipping the cycle after that in order to do the scan. I think my clinic does the scan between day 5 and 12 of your cycle, but I don't THINK it can be during a cycle that you are doing a transfer. That being said, I'm not entirely sure. I go back to my clinic tomorrow for another blood test to make sure my levels are back at 0, so I will ask them how it would work if I decided I DID want to do it. This is all so difficult. I don't really want to skip potentially 2 cycles if I don't have to, mentally I'm not sure I'm ready for that. I had to skip one cycle in December because the clinic was closed, and it was hard knowing that there was nothing I could do to move forward that cycle (if that makes any sense). I've google the crap out of recurrence of polyps, and although they can recur, I THINK it usually takes longer than a few months. It's been 7 months since I had the polypectomy. I honestly don't know what the right decision is. I mean, I could say forget it, I'm just going to do the transfer, and make a decision next time based on the outcome of this one. That being said, in theory I could be wasting this embryo by not doing the scan if there is indeed something there again. The other thing, is as everything else, there is a cost.....and we are paying for this entirely out of pocket. 
I honestly don't know if I'm making the right decision, but I will them ask again tomorrow when I go. 
Klik I really appreciate your opinion :) Thanks! 

Also just realized this post was a bit of a "thinking out loud" for me. oops!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - Thanks for the extra info on the immunology testing and the book recommendation. I'm definitely going to check that out. :thumbup: Regarding the saline sonogram, I had mine done on November 16, a month before my December 17 transfer (same cycle). I'm not exactly sure about the hysteroscopy. It's hard to say if our vacation will get in the way of me having it done in May, so I'm still in a wait and see for that. 

I definitely have to echo your comments and everyone else's about the support on this thread. You ladies are amazing. :hugs:

Klik - Thanks! :hugs: Best of luck with the downregulation. It'll be totally worth it. :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda - Before the FET cycle can start your hcg needs to be undetectable (<5) and you need to have a period after mc. Then, you can have your scan at the end of your period, its okay to have it done on the last day of your period when bleeding is light (CD5-12). I just had a saline sonogram on 4/13 the day after my period ended. If your going to go straight into an FET cycle like I did after the saline sono, then you need to start BCP during that same period. Then you'll start Lupron a couple weeks later. Your going to have another period while on meds and if everything goes accordingly then your FET will be scheduled within 2 weeks of that period. From the time you start Lupron to transfer it's an average of 4 weeks. 

If your clinic allows you to start a FET cycle the same month you have your procedure done, like mine does, then you'll be fine. The only snag you may have is your doctor being away for a few weeks. Can you see another Doctor in the clinic while he's away??


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks Boopin!
So my FET cycles seem to be planned a little differently. It's crazy how different Dr's do things so differently! Here's my protocol:
I need to wait until HCG is at 0, then presumably will start AF a week later. On the 1st day of AF I call my clinic to go in for a baseline scan, and if all is good (no cysts) then I start estrace at 2mg 3 x day. I start going in for scans about a week later to monitor lining thickness and quality. Once it's good, they schedule the transfer and I start progesterone. That's why I don't think I'll have a chance to do the HSG this time if I'm doing a transfer. I don't think they can do it, then transfer a week later? There is probably another Dr at my clinic that could do it, as he's the one that will do (and has always done) my transfer. I'll ask when I go tomorrow and see what they say. I guess I'm just really trying to hold on to the fact that this was just bad luck.:shrug: Maybe that's really naive of me.....but....that's where I'm at right now. :nope:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - Here's what my calendar looked like when I did the saline sonogram and transferred that same cycle. I started BCP on cycle day 2. My lining check was a week earlier than it would normally be scheduled because I was out of town the following week.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Disneyfan88

And here's my medication calendar that I was to follow once my lining was confirmed to be thick enough. You can typically start progesterone and whatever other meds your doctor pics for you once the lining thickness is confirmed to be thick enough. We chose the transfer date which was still 2 weeks away after my lining check, so we waited another week to start.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Disneyfan88

Let me know if you can't read the text in the pictures, and I'll try to find another way to post them.


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks!! I'm pretty much doing the exact same thing as you, except I'm not doing the BCP beforehand. I wonder why my dr doesn't do that? I've noticed most people on here take that first. I also just check my medication list, and I am taking Doxy, Medrol and baby aspirin as well. I had forgotten that I did those during the FET, thought the Doxy and Medrol was only for the fresh cycle.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I did BCP for that cycle, but not the one after. I think part of the decision to use it comes down to manipulating the timing of the cycle. I also used dexamethesone in all of my transfer cycles prior to this last one (when my doctor suggested we try me not taking it). 

My next cycle will be way different, but we will be starting with BCP again.


----------



## Disneyfan88

By the way, I HATE medrol. It tastes disgusting no matter how fast you try to wash it down with water, and it makes you have to pee a lot at night. :haha:


----------



## amanda1235

OMG I know!!!! Medrol is awful! I am not sad that it's only for 4 days!


----------



## boopin4baby

My medications and supplies arrived this morning. Let's get this party started!! :happydance:

Desogen (BCP's since 4/12)
Lupron 2 week Kit
Estradiol Valerate in Sesame Oil 
Progesterone in Sesame Oil
Estrogen/Progesterone Suppositories
Aspirin
Medrol
Zithromax

Insulin Syringes
1cc TB Luer Lock w/o Needles 
22G 1.5 in Needles
ETOH preps
Sharps container

Wish me luck Ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## amanda1235

Yay!!! Good luck!! Must feel good to be starting up again? It worked once, it WILL work again. :dust:


----------



## Asterimou

Amanda: I'm so glad we have each other. There is so much ch knowledge between us it really helps to ask questions on here as sometimes you just don't get answers from the pros.

Boopin: congrats on your baby making box! 

I'm doing fine on my stimms, Menopur seems to sting a bit more when it goes in but it's nothing really. I'm on day 4 so have my scan on Friday. I've been listening to some good IVF affirmations by Bree Taylor Molyneaux, really helps me stay positive.


----------



## amanda1235

Aster I've never heard of her? What is it? At this point I will honestly try ANYTHING to help me BE (nevermind stay) positive!


----------



## Asterimou

Bree is an Australian hypnotherapist and has a range of CDs called pregnant possibilities. I have Apple Music and it is free on there but I'm sure you could download them fairly cheaply online if you don't have that. You could search other similar things. I mainly listen to the daily affirmations for pregnancy or the one for IVF pre pick up. It felt a bit silly at first but I swear the repetition of it has made me more positive. The tracks are only 15 minutes so easy to fit in at some point in the day.


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks Aster! I will definitely check it out :) glad you are feeling more positive, I know you've had some rough times too :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

For someone who is supposed to be on a break from thinking about her own TTC stuff, I seem to be doing a pretty poor job. :haha:

My meds that have been ordered are starting to arrive at my house (my insurance requires me to use a mail order pharmacy). My lupron and lovenox (kicked over to a different but related specialty mail order pharmacy) are scheduled to arrive Friday, and the rest of my meds are slowly trickling in via mail. Now I wait for AF so that my doctor can let me know when I need to start taking some of what I received and when I should expect to do my hysteroscopy. 

I'm still having sporadic spotting from after my D&C (4 weeks later! :dohh:). I'm curious how long I can expect it to go on...


Asterimou - it's been 3 years since I've used Menopur, but I seem to recall icing beforehand and injecting super slowly to help with the burning effect. 

Boopin - Good luck!!!!! Your medication list looks somewhat similar to my meds for my new protocol. 

Desogen (birth control)
Lupron 2 week kit + needles
estradiol 0.1mg patches 
femara
progesterone in oil + syringes + needles
doxycycline
medrol
dexamethasone
valium
aspirin
lovenox


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - Our meds are very similar. I hope & pray we get our Rainbow babies!! :hugs::dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

boopin4baby said:


> Disney - Our meds are very similar. I hope & pray we get our Rainbow babies!! :hugs::dust:

Thanks! Me, too!! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Hey, gals! Sorry, quick one, mostly to say hello.

Amanda: tough choices indeed! To me, each embryo is like the rarest diamond, so it makes sense to get the body absolutely ready... If indeed it is possible to do the 3D SIS in the same cycle as the FET, I think you should consider it... But I totally get your wish to just go for it, too! As for downregulating with BCPs (or in my case, norethisterone), I imagine that's being hugely zealous--your clinic probably finds it unnecessary for you. I make cysts all the time, though, and norethisterone helps to avoid that--that's probably one reason they prescribe it. If you don't have that problem, maybe you don't need it!

I've gotten a whole box of meds, too--was relieved when it turned out none of them needed refrigeration. A little concerned about taking buserelin nasally starting next Wednesday--that seems unwieldy somehow--but you know, I'll get used to that, like we get used to everything!

:hugs: to all...


----------



## amanda1235

So I just got back from the clinic to have my blood test, and I had a little chat with the nurses while I was there. So if I do decide to go ahead with the sonohystogram/hysteroscopy, I would have to do that this next cycle, and then wait until the following cycle for the FET. So yup, would definitely have to skip a cycle. The nurse said that for sure, anyone can develop polyps from one cycle to the next, but seeing as how I have 6 :cold: she sees nothing wrong with me deciding to go ahead with the FET this cycle, and then considering it for the next cycle should it not work. I think I feel good about doing it this way. 
Klik I completely understand what you're saying about each embryo being like a rare diamond.....and making sure our bodies are completely ready for it. I just know how much extra tests, and skipping cycles is going to take a toll on me emotionally, and right now I think I'm just going to try and focus on having a nice and (hopefully fairly relaxing) FET cycle. I feel better for now chalking this last one up to bad luck. 
I'll get the results from the beta this afternoon......I'm hoping it's back at 0. I POAS this morning, and it came up BFN, so hopefully that's a good sign. Then I wait for AF..........

Here are my meds for this next cycle:
Estrace - 2mg 3 x day
Viagra Cream - 4 x day
Baby Aspirin
Medrol
Doxycycline
Progesterone in Oil 

I've never taken anything nasally Klik! Let us know how that goes!!


----------



## amanda1235

And now my levels....instead of going to 0......are at 77. They're not sure what's up, they are having me go in for ANOTHER blood test on Monday, and then the Dr. wants to see me on Tuesday.......they didn't say anything....but possible ectopic??


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - I'm confused by what this means, so I'm sending you lots of hugs and wishing the best for you. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Yup, even the dr's confused :(


----------



## boopin4baby

Amanda, Have you had an ultrasound performed since your mc?? Just to take a look inside and see what's going on in your uterus?? I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I was just in your shoes a couple of months ago. And I know how this really sucks. Hang in there darling. I hope one of your remaining frosties is your diamond in the ruff. xx


----------



## amanda1235

Boopin I haven't yet had an u/s, depending on how the bloodworm goes Monday, he will likely do one on Tuesday. I know this isn't a viable pregnancy, but now I'm just a worried about a possible ectopic. I also want to get this over with so I can get started on the next round!


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda1235 said:


> Boopin I haven't yet had an u/s, depending on how the bloodworm goes Monday, he will likely do one on Tuesday. I know this isn't a viable pregnancy, but now I'm just a worried about a possible ectopic. I also want to get this over with so I can get started on the next round!

I totally understand about wanting to put this behind you in order to move on with the next steps in your journey. Are you having any pain on either side of your pelvic area?? Usually with an ectopic there's a lot of pain associated with it. Fx'd that its not an ectopic pregnancy. xx


----------



## amanda1235

So I'm a hypochondriac, and now that I'm worried about ectopic, I feel like I have pain on the right side. That being said, it's not crazy painful, just noticeable, but not constant. I'll definitely be keeping my eye on it.


----------



## klik

Amanda, of course it bears checking to see if it's ectopic, but it's been coming down, which is the right direction. Apparently sometimes it just takes a while... I think it's unlikely to be ectopic, not that I'm any sort of expert! Hang in there--this will sort itself out, and then you WILL get your next shot, and hopefully that's the one that will get you your baby! :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Amanda, I have no idea what that means but try not to think the worst. Hopefully the worst won't happen but if it does you will deal with it because you are strong and have already dusted yourself off so many times. I can imagine waiting is driving you mad but hang in there. Get outside this weekend and try and distract yourself xx

AFM: I just had my day 6 scan and there were 8 maybe 9 follies all developing at the same rate, so that is an improvement on last time. I'm to stick to the Menopur and see what starts happening next week. Hoping for EC on Friday.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - I don't think you're being a hypochondriac at all. I'm sure you will be fine, but it's a very valid concern. I'd recommending calling your doctor's office to ask about what signs you should be looking for in the possible case of an ectopic pregnancy. If they know you have some concerns, perhaps they will get you in for an exam sooner. Wishing you the best. :hugs:

Asterimou - Excellent news! :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

So after a chat with DH last night, I feel a little bit better. He said that if the clinic was worried about it being ectopic, they would have had me come in for a scan or appointment today, rather than waiting for Monday/Tuesday. They've been doing this a long time, they know what to be looking for and what to warn me to look out for. I'm a nervous nellie to begin with, so my mind always goes to the worst case scenario. One of my major faults. 

Aster, it sounds like you are on a perfect track to get a great number of good follicles! :) Good news!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - :hugs:


----------



## klik

Asterimou: Wow, excellent news! I'm super happy for you!

Amanda: this whole process is indeed nerve-wracking! Please don't berate yourself for feeling so anxious... I'm glad your DH has gotten you to relax a bit, but of course you and Disneyfan are right that you need to have it checked out, just in case. But yeah, I'm sure your clinic wouldn't be mad enough to put you in danger! Take good care of yourself, and hopefully your beta will come down to zero soon so that you can put your next embryo in asap!

Disneyfan: when are you off to Disneyland? I guess you'll need to find out which, if any, meds to take with you, huh?

Ok, time to pop another pill... Hugs to all!


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster - GL at your egg retrieval next week. :thumbup: Fx'd you get lots of mature eggs!! xx

klik - Why are you "popping pills"?? LOL!! Hugs back at ya!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

We leave for DL in 2 weeks. :thumbup:

My lupron and lovenox just showed up. The rest of my meds are still trickling in from a different mail order pharmacy that my insurance makes me use.


----------



## amanda1235

So, AF arrived yesterday afternoon! I called the clinic to see if I should book my baseline scan for Monday (supposed to be day2-5)......the nurse seemed confused that AF had arrived already, especially with the HCG slightly rising not dropping. Great! I'm not really a big fan of being the patient that stumps the nurses :dohh: They said to go in on Monday for the blood test, and they'll decided then whether to go again with the baseline. I guess they can't start the next cycle until HCG is 0, but if AF arrived, shouldn't that mean the HCG is going down/gone? fx!!!! :shrug:


----------



## klik

Boopin: It's just the norethisterone, which is my down-regulator--the analogue to your BCP, except I have to take it twice/day. I suppose I think of it as popping pills because I'm thinking of the whole box of meds I've got, waiting to be swallowed/inserted/sniffed/injected! :wacko:

Disneyfan: Leaving in two weeks sounds lovely! Yeah, I'm not sure how you're supposed to be not thinking about it with all this medication coming in. I guess part of you must be eager to try again, and another part actually quite worried... :hugs:

Amanda: I find that puzzling, too! It could be that you still have a little bit of tissue left over--sometimes the lining doesn't come off entirely... :dohh: But hopefully not--hopefully when you go in on Monday, your beta will have gone decidedly down and everything will make sense again! :hugs:

We've got a long weekend coming up here in the UK (I guess Asterimou will have a nice 3 days to recover from EC!) so I've just booked a trip for DP and me to go visit some friends in Norway. They're also TTC, so it will be story-trading time. And I'll be back probably just in time for my baseline scan for the actual FET cycle. Usually I'm stuck in London, just in case I need to go to my clinic--nice to be able to get away for a few days! :thumbup:


----------



## boopin4baby

klik said:


> Boopin: It's just the norethisterone, which is my down-regulator--the analogue to your BCP, except I have to take it twice/day. I suppose I think of it as popping pills because I'm thinking of the whole box of meds I've got, waiting to be swallowed/inserted/sniffed/injected! :wacko:

I've heard of norethisterone before, but didn't know what it's prescribed for. Thanks for the explanation klik. Do you take Lupron as well?? Or is there an analogue to that, too?? :winkwink:

AFM - I started Lupron today. Feeling a little anxious/nervous/scared. Shit's getting real!! :haha:

[-o&lt; Praying that we all get our BFP's in 2016!! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - The mystery continues... I wonder if your results from last time got mixed up somehow. With AF here, I think it's safe to assume that you are able to move on now and get the ball rolling for your next try. :dust: that all goes well at your appointment on Monday. 

Klik - I looked at the calendar last night. Imaging my disappointment when I realized we leave for Disneyland in roughly 3 weeks, not 2. :dohh::haha: I think I'm at the point where I'm eager to get started again. I like that we're preparing early and making sure that all of my meds are lined up and ready to go whenever my doctor says it's time to start. I'm still unsure when I will be starting any medications or monitoring with my potential transfer still 3 months away - we shall see. Your plans for next weekend sound lovely. I hope you have a great time!

Boopin - Good luck with your Lupron injections! Let me know how they go. Mine arrived via FedEx on Friday along with my lovenox. My femara and Valium came last week, and some other pills came last night via USPS (I am guessing it's my doxycycline, dexamethesone, medrol, and low dose aspirin, but I'm not positive as I haven't opened it up yet to check). I'm definitely praying that we all get our BFPs!

Asterimou - I hope things are going well on your end.


----------



## Asterimou

Boopin: glad it's getting real for you. Once the injections start it does seem to move quickly. I can't believe I'm almost at EC. 

Disney: shame you mis calculated and have another week to wait for Disney. I agree it's nice having the drugs lined up ready for action :happydance:

Amanda: we are all as confused as you but praying for the best tmrw.

Klik: I'm really hoping EC is on Friday so I can use the bank holiday to rest :thumbup:

I'm doing fine and looking forward to my scan tmrw.


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster - GL at your scan tomorrow!! :hugs:

Disney - Did you recently pay more for your Lupron?? Back in December it was $199 for the 2 week kit. I just paid $349 out of pocket for it this time around. I was told the price increased due to Supply and Demand. :shrug:


----------



## klik

Boopin: just to clarify, norethisterone is just progesterone, so it doesn't do the full job of the BCP--but it similarly quiets down the ovaries and avoids cysts forming for the next cycle. My analogue to Lupron is called Buserelin, and instead of injecting it I need to inhale it into each nostril 4x/day. I'm quite anxious about that. Anyway, as I understand it, these are meant to quiet our sex hormone production entirely so we can sort of start from zero in the next cycle and be entirely under the control of the estrogen and progesterone we'll be taking artificially. But I'm quite fuzzy on all this! Congrats on starting your Lupron! :thumbup: I start my Buserelin on Wednesday, so am a few days behind you!

Aw, Disneyfan, I'm so sorry you have to wait an extra week before you go! You're right, for a July FET I reckon you'll only have to start taking meds in June--I wonder why your RE wants to know about your May AF... Ah, the mysteries of this process! I'm glad you're feeling good about getting the meds all lined up, and ready to start again, even if you will have to wait a while--the stuff in between sounds really nice! :thumbup:

Asterimou: Friday sounds ideal for you, yes! :thumbup: I have to say, I always hope for a weekend EC or transfer, as it means I get more time with DP immediately after the procedure...


----------



## Asterimou

Klik: why do you have to inhale your Buserillin? I've always injected mine.


----------



## Disneyfan88

boopin4baby said:


> Disney - Did you recently pay more for your Lupron?? Back in December it was $199 for the 2 week kit. I just paid $349 out of pocket for it this time around. I was told the price increased due to Supply and Demand. :shrug:

Boopin - I just checked. My 2 week kit of (generic) Lupron cost $257.75 from Freedom Fertilitly pharmacy, but my portion was only $38.66 (insurance covered the rest). I'm extremely grateful that my insurance does not count fertility meds when it takes into account my (already exhausted) $7,000 lifetime max for fertility-related services. I would have had to pay the full $257.75 had I not already reached my annual deductible. I used Freedom Fertility back in 2013 when I was doing all of my IVF treatments. I like them a whole lot more than their parent company (Express Scripts), which I'm forced to use for the rest of my non-specialty prescription needs. Freedom Fertility does overnight shipping and provides you with sharps containers, sterile gauze pads, and alcohol wipes free of charge. Express Scripts made me buy my own (I get my progesterone and needles/syringes for my PIO injections through them). I'm not positive if they offer discounts for patients paying completely out of pocket. I want to say they do, but I'm really not sure. I lucked out and got most of my IVF meds covered in 2013 since I quickly met my out of pocket max that year. Supposedly I ordered $20,000+ worth of medication that year (2 IVF cycles plus one FET). I kinda doubt that I would have paid that much completely out of pocket if I had no insurance coverage, but I'm not really sure.

I found this link on their website, though the pricing doesn't quite match what my medication pricing summary shows online on my Express Scripts account history. 

https://www.freedomfertility.com/pricing/


----------



## klik

Asterimou: Buserelin can be either injected or inhaled, apparently. Maybe my clinic thinks inhaling is less invasive... But it's actually making me more anxious because I know how to inject now. Still, I have an inhaler thingy and instructions, so I'm sure I'll be fine! I hope your scan today has gone/goes well! I hope your follies are all growing nicely! :dust:

I do wonder why our US friends are taking Lupron rather than buserelin... It could be that our clinics are focusing on different studies that show marginally different results, or it could be that some pharmaceutical companies are better at marketing to some countries, and some to others. I wish I could say how much my buserelin (Suprefact) cost but my mail-order pharmacy doesn't discriminate among the different medications I paid for :-(

Amanda: FXed for a much LOWER beta today, ideally zero! :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - Thanks for the link to Freedom Fertility. Do they provide you with all your syringes, too?? What's their shipping fee?? 

What a blessing that your insurance covers the majority of your fertility medication costs. :thumbup:

klik - GL at your upcoming EC!! xoxo

Aster - I hope your scan went well today!! :hugs:

amanda - Fx'd that your beta is zero!! [-o&lt;

Hello to everyone else, even the lurkers. :winkwink:


----------



## 222excited

Good luck to everyone !


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - They will fill RXs for syringes if your doctors office orders them with your meds. I'm not sure if they are normally free, but there was no charge for the insulin syringes that were delivered with my order on Friday (I'm not yet sure if they are to go with the lupron or lovenox - I didn't open the individual packages yet). There's no fee for overnight shipping. 

Good luck to all of the ladies with scans and blood work today. :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - Your Lovenox (enoxaparin) should come in a pre-filled syringe. It does come in a multiple dose vial, but since its being used at home for fertility tx, I bet it'll be pre-filled. You have to be very precise/exact with anticoagulants (blood thinners). Warning: DO NOT MASSAGE or RUB injection site it may cause horrible bruising!!

Here's a really good "how to" link for administering Lovenox SQ. GL!! xx

https://www.lovenox.com/hcp_default.aspx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Boopin. I do think the lovenox was ordered in prefilled syringes. :thumbup: I think (or at least assumed) the 2 week kit of lupron also came in prefilled syringes, but perhaps I'm wrong. Either way, the diabetic syringes that I received must be for the lupron.


----------



## boopin4baby

Disneyfan88 said:


> Thanks, Boopin. I do think the lovenox was ordered in prefilled syringes. :thumbup: I think (or at least assumed) the 2 week kit of lupron also came in prefilled syringes, but perhaps I'm wrong. Either way, the diabetic syringes that I received must be for the lupron.

Yes, I agree. The insulin syringes are going to be for your Lupron. How exciting... I can't wait for you to get started!! :happydance:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey! So beta today was 29. Definitely not 0, but at least it's coming back down. I'll see the dr tomorrow. Here's the thing though, since AF started Friday, today is CD4, and they can start a cycle up to CD5. That being said, if my beta isn't at 0, I'm guessing I may have to skip this cycle :( I was so concerned about getting the HSG because of having to skip a cycle, and now it looks like I may have to skip it anyways.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

One cycle won't put you too far back Amanda, maybe it will be good to have a little break, you've been through a lot xx

My follies are still at same rate and there are 9 or 10 now. Little slow growing but my bloods today showed good levels so I'm sticking on 300 for now. Lining was good also. Just need these follies to get a move on now, it's showtime!


----------



## amanda1235

Looks good Aster!

I finally booked myself an appointment for counselling on Thursday. Really hoping she's able to help me see some positive.


----------



## klik

Boopin: thanks for the wishes, lovely lady, but I think the lines got crossed: I've got a friend who's probably having EC this week, as is Asterimou. I'm actually just a few days behind you on course for an FET in May! :thumbup:

Asterimou: super happy for you! It shouldn't matter that the follies are growing a bit slowly, as long as it's ok to have your egg collection over the weekend... Slowly might mean more mature, which is always best! :hugs:

Amanda: I'm happy to hear the good news about beta going in the right direction, but I'm really sorry it probably means you can't start this cycle... maybe it is your body telling you to take a break. I know it's not what you want, but hopefully--hopefully!--it will mean your body will be really really ready next time around. Those six little frosties will wait for you! :hugs: Also, good luck with the doctor tomorrow, and with the counselling--I hope it helps!

222: thanks! Feel free to share your story if you like!


----------



## boopin4baby

klik said:


> Boopin: thanks for the wishes, lovely lady, but I think the lines got crossed: I've got a friend who's probably having EC this week, as is Asterimou. I'm actually just a few days behind you on course for an FET in May! :thumbup:

LOL klik!! How did I manage to cross things up?? :dohh:

*I'm so happy that we'll get to be tww buddies!! xoxo*
https://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/352/978/965.gif


----------



## amanda1235

Hey guys!
So I went to see the Dr. today, and he said he originally wanted to see me once he saw that my beta has risen again after falling. Apparently he's never seen that, and was concerned about ectopic. He said now that it's starting to fall again, and since I had AF, it's probably not ectopic, but that if I have any pain or lightheadedness to get to the ER. I go in tomorrow for another blood test, so make sure it's still falling. Oh, and officially need to skip AT LEAST this month so I've been told. I officially feel defeated. :cry: And I REALLY don't enjoy being the one patient who has something happen that the RE has never seen before. Sigh. 
I'm also so sorry for the negativity coming from me the past couple days.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - I'm so sorry that you're being prevented from moving forward. No need to feel sorry at all - I totally get how you feel and where you are coming from. Even for me, it feels like I'm always the one who has the rare weird stuff happen to her. Even after my DD was born, I suffered a very rare delayed post partum hemorrhage that put me back in the hospital for a D&C and double blood transfusion. And because it already happened once, I'm more susceptible to it happening again. :dohh: Hang in there. I know it's tough to process and accept, but we're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks! :hugs: 
Disney I'm sorry you had to go through that, doesn't sound like fun at all.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks! The worst part of it was being separated from my newborn for 2 days. :nope:


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Amanda, you're not being negative. This stuff is hard and you are so strong. In some ways when something happens they've never seen it gives hope to us all we can have our miracle. The RE does not have all the answers because we are individuals and act differently to things, there is so much they don't know. Physically I think you should go with how you feel. So watch for signs of ectopic but if AF is done now I'm confident you'll be okay. I really hope you get a good counsellor, I found it so helpful to pour my heart out and have a good cry. Even if it is a couple of months until your next cycle you can use that time to let your body and mind recover. It could be a good thing. Hang in there xx


----------



## amanda1235

Disneyfan88 said:


> Thanks! The worst part of it was being separated from my newborn for 2 days. :nope:

I can't even imagine. Here's hoping you don't have to go through that again!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks! If I have another baby, my OB recommends a scheduled c-section. She said possible reasons for what I experienced are long, difficult labor (40 hours - check!), overdue baby (8 days - check!), or big baby (9 lbs, 5 oz - check!), so a planned c-section may help avoid some of that. Plus, they can give me extra medication to hopefully lessen the likelihood of it happening again. I'm 5'4" and am typically under 115 lbs, and I was ALL baby, but we still had no idea just how big she was in there. My husband isn't even tall. :haha:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I just looked up a picture from my due date from 2014. I guess I was pretty massive looking and should have known that I was carrying a pretty good size baby. :haha:


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks aster :hugs:

Disney, eesh! A planned c-section is a good idea then!


----------



## klik

Boopin: Me too, looking forward to suffering the 2ww together! :friends:

Amanda: Please don't apologise for being "negative"--we're here to support each other, after all. I think of this as a safe space where it's ok to be negative sometimes! And this is really, really difficult stuff. Please don't beat yourself up for feeling discouraged... what you've had is a miscarriage, after all, and those take time to mourn. They really do. And maybe your body is telling you that... that you're not done mourning yet, and have to do some more of that before you move on to your next attempt. I'm really sorry... But I guarantee you, when you're holding your baby at the end of these travails, you won't care if it arrived a couple of months after you'd hoped. In the end, hopefully, all of this pain and suffering will lead to the result that really matters: a baby in your arms! In the meantime, well... you'll just have to be bipolar like the rest of us... :hugs:

Disneyfan: I'm sorry you've had to go through so much. I'm super happy you're blessed with your DD, and I'm really hoping all of the careful preparation you'll be putting in for your July transfer pays off. I also hope that now, all the pain and suffering is behind you, and you get your pregnancy, it runs smoothly, and your delivery is also a much better experience. Being separated from a newborn for 2 days is no joke... Also, all that blood--you must have had some very fearful moments... I'm so glad you're with us, and that you're there for your DD! I really hope you get to be someone else's mom, too! :hugs:

Asterimou: when is your next scan? Best of luck--I hope the lovely growth trend continues! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - Thanks so much! I sincerely wish for the best outcome for you and all of us. All of you ladies are so wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Just had scan and I have 5 growing well, the others are a bit slow so not sure how many of those will make it. They have pushed EC to Monday. Luckily it is a bank holiday so I don't have to rearrange things at work. It does mean I will need to travel to London 3 days after transfer but I think if I rest the other two days that will be okay? I was really hoping for more eggs this time. I know it's quality not quantity but my embryos weren't great quality last time so wanted a few more to choose from.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - I thinking you'll be ok traveling as long as you don't overdo it. I'm sorry that they didn't indicate that you have more follicles in the running at this point. If EC isn't likely to be until next Monday, there may still be time for a few others to catch up. This is where Wish would advise that you drink lots (and LOTS) of water to plump those eggies up! Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

Aster, you should be fine to travel after transfer :) I went right back to work the next day, my clinic recommends that you return to normal shortly after, just no long walks or heavy lifting, so you should be fine :)
I agree with Disney, still lots of time for more follicles to grow! Slow growing is better anyways, better quality eggs. fx you get some more follies by Monday though!


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, really appreciate your kind words :hugs:


----------



## klik

Asterimou: I'm sorry you're not growing as many as you would have liked quickly enough... But yeah, you'll have plenty of time til Monday, and hopefully the smaller ones will catch up! :dust: Do you know if you'll be culturing to blast?

Amanda: Any news on your bloods?

AFM: I've kind of made peace with my nasal spray agonist, now. But the instructions are remarkably lacking: they don't say if you're suppose to inhale before or after spraying, for instance, or whether it's ok for the spray to sort of coalesce and drip out of the nose. Also, it's not nice to have that chemical taste in the back of my throat. But hey, it is better than carrying needles around, which I've had to do in the past...

Also, I've had my endometrial scratch today. It was an unpleasant experience, partly because no one told me I needed a full bladder for it. They still tried to put the catheter in through the cervix, which was really painful, but it wasn't happening... so they asked me to go drink like a liter of warm water, which I found pretty difficult (Disneyfan: I don't know how you do it!) And then they put the catheter back in, and it was really REALLY painful. But then it was done--hurray! Can't wait for this cycle to be DONE and for the actual FET cycle to start... ETA next week!


----------



## amanda1235

Klik I'm sorry it was so painful! But at least it's done! Also, for the nasal spray, I've never taken the specific one you are, but I know what you're talking about with the chemical taste from when I use decongestant nasal sprays. Pretty gross, but yeah, better than needles. 

My latest beta from yesterday was done to 10, so I go back once more (hopefully!) on Monday to see if it's <5. Then I wait for next AF and get started on the FET cycle. I had my first appointment with the therapist today. Went well, but still a long way to go. Will be going back next week.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - It must be nice to have fewer (or no) needles to worry about. I still have some small knots in my behind from my PIO. :dohh: And now that I finally have all my meds (they took a while to come in), I can see that I'll be going through a ton of needles in the near future. :dohh::dohh: But it will hopefully all be worth it! :thumbup: I'm soooo sorry that your endometrial scratch was painful! It's nice that you have it out of the way and can look forward. I won't know until AF comes if I will be having my hysteroscopy before we go to Disneyland or if it will be after the following AF. So...now I wait. At least I think (hope!) I'm finally done spotting from after the D&C. 

Amanda - I'm glad your first appointment with the therapist went well. :hugs: :dust: that your hormones and AF cooperate so that you can move on to your next cycle. :hugs::hugs:

Asterimou - How are you holding up?

Boopin - How about you?


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - I've been super busy lately. Trying to get all my affairs in order before I go on vacation in May. And I've been working a lot of overtime to offset some of the medication costs. My medications totaled $721/OOP. I also, had to pay $650/OOP for my general anesthesia when I had my wisdom teeth pulled. As far as my fet meds and appointments go I finished my last bcp on 4/27, I'm taking baby aspirin & lupron daily and have a baseline scan on Monday 5/2. If all goes well I'll start estrogen injections the next day on Tuesday. I'll do those injections every Tue/Fri. I can remember having knots from my PIO injections, too!! Toward the end my butt was so soar, I could barely stand it. I'm NOT looking forward to those shots at all. :growlmad: Heck No!! :gun:

I'm happy to hear your bleeding has stopped post D&C. Fx'd that the :witch: shows within a week or two. xx

HI LADIES :flower:


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies,

Disney: I guess it's waiting time for you. I hope you can use this wait time to switch off a little and do some nice things.

Klik: I hate when they don't explain how to take drugs properly so you end up freaking out that you've done it wrong. I used YouTube to watch lots of injections before I did mine. Hope you've got the hang of it now.

Amanda: I really hope the counselling helps. After a few sessions you should get a feel for the counsellor and if she is in tune with you and actually helping. If not just try a different one as its so important to get someone that gets you :hugs:.

Bopping: good luck at your baseline, I will be having EC that day :winkwink:

AFM: I had a scan today and I have 5 good follicles and 3 or 4 that could catch up by Monday. My Estradiol is quite high and my lining is good. The embryologist sat in on my scan today and said that just because my embryos weren't great last time it doesn't mean it will be the same this time. Each egg and sperm is different and I should keep the faith. This made me burst into tears in the scan room, but I appreciated her words. I'm definitely a bit hormonal and it feels like I could cry at any moment. Not even on the tww yet :wacko: !


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster - GL at your EC on Monday!! Keeping my fx'd you get your Golden Egg!! :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

Aster, hehe If I had a dollar for every time I burst into tears at my clinic, I would have enough to cover the cost of my treatments hehe. Crying and being hormonal is just one of the many things we have to go through on this journey. As for the counselling, I think I got a good feel for her, but the first session, it's hard to tell, especially because I take some time to be able to open up as well. I'm not COMPLETELY sold on her yet, but I know I've gotta give it a couple sessions. 
For your EC on Monday, sending you tons of positive vibes for a nice amount of good quality eggs! :babydust:

Boopin' so exciting to have your baseline on Monday! Hope all goes well :)

Disney and Boopin' I also still have knots in my butt from the last round of PIO. The injections totally and completely suck, but we do what we gotta do!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - I'm sorry about all of the medical costs. :dust: that you have a great scan on Monday. :hugs:

Asterimou - Praying for good egg quality and that some of the stragglers cTch up by Monday. :hugs:

Amanda - I totally agree about PIO. I was only 2.5 weeks away from being done with them this last time, too. :dohh: I'd say my poor DHbwas running out of places to inject, but it really was poor me. :haha: About halfway through the time I was on it last time, I bought one of those small battery operated back massagers. DH used that on me after my injection, and it seemed to help.


----------



## klik

Amanda: Glad your beta is decidedly decreasing now. It's still very sad... It is excellent, though, at least it was not ectopic after all. Also super-glad you have a positive impression of the counselor thus far... I hope you really find it helpful... And hey, tears at the clinic can sometimes be exactly what is needed! :hugs: Good luck on your next bloods!

Disneyfan: wow, you were spotting for a long time! You must be sick of it. I'm really angry on your behalf that you've had to put up with so much. You deserve better. And hopefully, better is what you will have from now on! :hugs: And whenever you have your hysteroscopy, I hope it is a breeze and that everything looks perfect! :hugs: Yeah, I'm thinking my clinic actually avoids injections when they can... so my agonist is a nasal spray, my estrogen will be pills taken orally and vaginally (!!), and my progesterone support will be vaginal and possible rectal inserts. But for the blood-thinner I guess there is no choice--an injection it will have to be...

Boopin: Sorry about all the medical costs! :dohh: So excited for you, though--I was thinking, if I expect my AF to start sometime around Wednesday next week, your baseline scan must be soon! Here's hoping everything looks great on Monday! :dust:

Asterimou: I think the embryologist put into words both your hopes and your fears, which I think helped you to vent out some of that emotion... In other words, I think those tears were good for you. I really hope by Monday your slower follies have caught up! :dust: Until then, have a great weekend and be EXTRA-kind to yourself! :hugs:

I'm off to Norway tomorrow morning! :happydance: I'll be rooting for Asterimou's EC, Boopin's scan, and Amanda's bloods on Monday, though! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Klik! Have fun in Norway!! The closest I've ever been was the Norway pavilion at Epcot (Disney World). :haha:


So...the break from spotting was short lived. I'm spotting again. It's pink now instead of brown, so maybe AF is starting? I wish these things were straightforward. :dohh:


----------



## Asterimou

Disney: sometimes this journey just feels like one hurdle after the other. You are great at jumping them though, I have faith you'll get to the finish line :hugs:

Thanks for all your support ladies. I'm taking Klik's advice and being good to myself this weekend. I have a facial booked in today and then strolling around a food festival tomorrow, hopefully in the sun, but this is England!

Klik, you seem to travel a lot. Is it work related? I was in Oslo in Jan and got really ripped off in the airport taxi. Make sure you get a fixed price. 

Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## amanda1235

Sounds like fun Aster! Wishing for some sun for ya, I know English weather can be pretty unpredictable!


----------



## amanda1235

Aster, good luck tomorrow!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Disneyfan88

Yes - Good luck, Aster! We're rooting for you! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - Any signs of AF yet?? Are you still in Norway?? You're quite the traveler!! :plane:

amanda - I'm happy to hear your bodies getting back to normal. Fx'd you can get started again soon!! :hugs:

Disney - How are you doing lovely?? Hope your finding fun things to do to make the wait go by easier. xoxo 

Aster - GL again!! :dust: How was your your facial & food festival outing??

AFM - I have my baseline scan and estrogen blood test in the morning. I'll find out if I can start estradiol injections this Tuesday. I'll update you all after my appointment. 

Question... Do you ladies prefer inserting estrogen and/or progesterone suppositories vaginally or rectally?? I'm debating if I should try them rectally or not. I'm wondering if they're more effective either way... hrmmm??


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks for all the baby dust. I got 7 eggs so I'm happy. Now it's their turn to do their thing and develop into strong embies :)


----------



## amanda1235

That's great!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - That's fantastic news! :happydance: :dust: for a great fertilization report? When do you find out?

Boopin - Keeping busy by doing stuff around the house. We ordered a sofa and love seat for our front room and a sofa for DD's playroom downstairs since Macy's had their friends and family sale. We moved last year, and with a bigger house, we have more rooms to fill. We didn't see a dining room set that we liked, so we are waiting on that. 

I've only ever taken my estrogen orally, and I've only done vaginal progesterone (Crinone) and PIO, so I unfortunately can't answer you question. My progesterone levels when I was newly pregnant with DD were very low while on Crinone, so I guess it wasn't very effective for me - I had to switch to PIO. :dohh:

:dust: for your appointment today!!


----------



## Asterimou

Boopin: I've always taken my progesterone(cyclogest) rectally. I find that pretty easy and effective.


----------



## boopin4baby

Awesome news Aster!! You retrieved your LUCKY SEVEN!! :winkwink:

Disney - How big is your house?? It sounds massive. I live in a condo. :haha:

AFM - Everything went well at my baseline appointment. My lining is nice & thin (4 mm) and ovaries are without cysts. I got the green light to start my estrogen injections tomorrow!! :dance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - I'm glad your scan went well!

Our house is over 3,000 sq feet. We moved from a 3 bedroom house (1750 sq ft) in the same neighborhood last year since one bedroom was an office, and we wanted at least two separate bedrooms for our kids. I guess we'll see how necessary the extra space ends up being. We like the neighborhood, and my parents and my sister and her family are only blocks away (separate houses), which is nice. It's way more house than we need or were looking for, but the price was right, and there weren't (and still aren't) many houses for sale in this area.


----------



## Asterimou

Great news Boopin, ready to go :thumbup:

I get the fertilisation rate tomorrow morning.....waiting for that call :wacko:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: did your bleeding get any heavier?! Hopefully that will be a good indication of whether or not it's AF... Otherwise, in your place I might call the clinic just in case...

Asterimou: yaaaaay! :happydance: well done! Hopefully you'll get a 7 out of 7 fertilisation report! :dust: Incidentally, I'm in Norway to visit friends (one of whom is going for an egg retrieval tomorrow!) so haven't had to pay for a taxi yet! :thumbup:

Boopin: Still in Norway, yes. Actually I'm travelling much less than usual because I feel like I'm imprisoned near my clinic! It's only when I have a little respite like now (taking meds but not needing scans) that I can take a few days off. I stopped the norethisterone yesterday FINALLY (I couldn't wait!) so now waiting impatiently for AF (ETA: Wednesday, give or take). EXCELLENT that your lining looks good and you've got no cysts! :happydance: Yay! So you're really really starting! My attitude to anything my clinic tells me to put inside me is to follow their directions as well as I can. With estrogen, I'll be taking pill and then putting some in my vagina, apparently (pills? really? weird, huh?); with progesterone, I was using Crinone vaginally but then that wasn't enough, so they prescribed Cyclogest pessaries to use rectally on top of the Crinone, and then my levels got good. So I don't know if one is better than the other--I just think they add up... But whatever you do, I hope it works! :dust:

Amanda: how are you?! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Boopin, I've only ever taken endometrin as well as crinone vaginally. However, both time I started my period before stopping them, so the doctor figured it might not be absorbing enough in me, so switched me to PIO instead. Truth be told, I actually prefer the PIO to sticking the other stuff up there 3 times a day, plus I find the PIO has less side effects for me. Also less irritating for me. But everyone has their preference, the nurses think I'm weird for preferring the IM injections lol. I've never taken a rectal suppository though, so unfortunately I have no idea how that would go. I'm sure your Dr's know what they're doing though! 

Aster we are all keeping everything crossed for you!!! :dust:

Klik, how fun to be in Norway visiting friends. Also so nice that you and your friend have each other as support going through all this. 

Disney, wow! That's a huge house! We have a small 3-bedroom townhouse, more like 1300 sq. feet hehe. It's enough for us for now, but we do expect to move up once our family gets started. (hopefully soon)

I had my last blood test this morning. It was 0.7, so all is good. I just need to wait for AF to start and then call on CD1 to make an appointment for a baseline scan. AF should arrive in about 2 weeks, so still have some time to wait. I've been super depressed lately, so my Dr. put me off work until the end of May to allow myself time to heal. I teach grades 1-3, so I need to be "on" all day, and I just can't do it. I feel very guilty for taking the time off, and am worried about what people will say, but at the same time, I need to do what's right for me right now. It's my birthday on Wednesday, so hoping to plan a little weekend getaway for the hubster and I next weekend. 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi ladies, I'm at work and it's super busy in the clinic. I'll give a proper reply tonight when I get home.Thanks for all your feedback regarding the suppositories. Have a blessed day everyone!! xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - No more spotting since that one night. So still waiting over here. :shrug: Good luck to your friend, and safe travels home when you return!

Amanda - Sending you lots of hugs right now! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Boopin - I hope things calm down at work. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - sending you eggies positive vibes! :dust:


----------



## Asterimou

I got an 85% fertilisation rate so 6 out of 7 are growing strong :happydance: so happy.


----------



## amanda1235

Aster that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - :happydance::happydance:


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster - Yayyy!! :happydance: Fx'd you get some beautiful blastocysts!! :dust: Grow eggies grow!! 

AFM - My blood work came back slightly elevated (progesterone 2.59 & estrogen 73.43). They want my E2 under 60 at baseline to start my estrogen injections. I'm on CD2 of my period, so they want me to bleed a bit longer to bring it down. With that being said, it pushed my schedule out 5 days. I start estrogen injections on Friday and my new transfer date is 5/23. I'm a little bummed out about it, but I know that I need to do things correctly and not rush the process. Ughhhh!! LOL!!


----------



## Hope16

great news Aster!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - So sorry about the delay. The wait will be so worth it. 

Hope - How are you feeling? I hope your pregnancy is progressing smoothly!


----------



## amanda1235

Boopin, I totally get the bummed out feeling of having to push the transfer later. Hang in there and hopefully your hormones get nice and lined up soon! :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Hey Boopin, it is such a test of patience this thing! It's only pushed it a little though, the 23rd will be here soon enough xx

Amanda: I'm sorry to hear you're so down but you are still in grieving mode so give yourself time. Just hold on to the fact that you did get pregnant so you CAN do it again. Have faith xx

Hope: nice to hear from you, how's it all going?


----------



## klik

Amanda: hope you have something really nice planned for your birthday. O understand the guilt about missing work but hopefully you can use the time off to process your sadness, and find some hope in the ashes. You're in a good position-- there may yet be frustrations but you'll get there in the end!

Disneyfan: glad at least you got a clear signal that your AF isn't here yet...

Asterimou: amazing!! Well done! Seems this protocol really was much better for you!!

Boopin: oh, that is sooo frustrating! Hopefully the few extra days will turn out to be totally worth it!!

Hope: hi! I hope you're enjoying your pregnancy!!

Afm: af arrived! Baseline scan tomorrow. I'm terrified i may have a cyst... Hopefully not! Also, I went with my friend to her EC ( her partner had to work) and it was so different! No general anesthesia, for starters, which makes everything much cheaper because no anesthesiologist is needed! So strange... Anyway, she's ok and we got to spend some time doing tourist stuff...


----------



## Asterimou

Good luck for tomorrow Klik. I really hope you have no cysts and are ready to go :thumbup:


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, here's hoping there are no cysts!!! Good luck!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck, Klik!!


AF arrived this morning. I'm waiting to hear back from my doctor on whether I need to do anything in the days before we leave town or if we will still be waiting until the next AF comes. She told me to let her know when this one started, so we'll see.


----------



## boopin4baby

Wishing you all the best klik!! Sending you bucket loads of positive vibes. :hugs: Fx'd your friend gets her bfp!! 

Disney - Congratulations on the :witch: showing!! Your bodies getting back to normal. That's a beautiful sign. xx

Hope - Your over halfway there!! You must be showing nicely by now. :cloud9:

Aster - When's the next report on your embies?? xoxo


----------



## boopin4baby

*Amanda, Hope your birthday wish comes true!!** - from all of us!!*

https://img.xcitefun.net/users/2011/09/263130,xcitefun-happy-birthday-21.gifhttps://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=OIP.M969aed31724b1cd969dd27f690fd5b2do0&w=245&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0&r=0


----------



## klik

Thanks, gals! Just came back from the scan--no cysts, thin lining--all good! Unlike with Boopin, though, they didn't take my blood to measure hormone levels... :shrug: They just gave me the go-ahead! I stay on the buserelin, start my estrogen tomorrow, take some antibiotics on the 11th, and need to be back in the clinic on the 16th. So weird to wait so long! I'm used to natural cycle IVFs, where after day 7 I get scanned every day! :wacko: No idea when ET would be, but probably near Boopin's, I would guess... Oh, and my doctor wants to see me on Monday to talk about NK cell test results, which I'm guessing means it's bad news and I need to decide whether or not to be put on steroids... :dohh:

Disneyfan: I hope whatever your doctor decides is exactly what you need! And I hope at Disneyland you really are free to just have a good time and enjoy! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Oh, excellent memory, Boopin!

Amanda: Happy birthday!!! :cake: I hope in this new year of your life, you get to take home a beautiful, healthy, happy baby! :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - I'm so happy that you get to proceed with your cycle. :happydance: Keep us updated after your appointment on Monday. Fx'd everything's okay. [-o&lt;


----------



## Disneyfan88

Happy Birthday, Amanda!!! :cake: https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet002.gif


Klik - Woohoo!! Congrats on a great scan and NO cysts!

AFM - I will be getting my hysteroscopy next Tuesday. Then i think it will be another waiting game. Good news is, I think we will be able to relax and not think about TTC stuff on vacation. :thumbup:


----------



## boopin4baby

*Yayyy!! That's wonderful news Disney!!* 
https://images2.fanpop.com/image/photos/10400000/-Hugs-From-Marie-classic-disney-10441433-300-300.gif


----------



## Hope16

Klik - hi mama! Glad to hear your scan went well!

Boopin- I feel huge! All belly and boobs though, so I can't complain. Halfway there, starting to feel kicks/flutters daily now. 

Happy birthday Amanda!! 

Disney- enjoy your vacay!!!


----------



## Asterimou

Happy birthday Amanda, fixed you'll have a bubba for your next birthday :winkwink:

Klik: glad no cysts. The time will fly I'm sure.

Disney: definitely relax and enjoy your holiday, you'll be ready and energised when you get back :winkwink:

I get report on embies tomorrow so am nervous tonight, let there be some good quality ones there!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! popping in to say hi!

aster - great counts!! I hope everything goes well tomorrow!

hope - fat and fabulous ;) love it! 

klik - so glad you're good to go for this cycle! exciting things coming <3

disney - wahoooo for resetting bodies and upcoming disney vacations! have an absolute ball!

amanda - happy birthday! :cake:

boopin - so happy for you to get started again too! 2 ladies at the same time - go girls!


----------



## boopin4baby

Thanks Wish!! Nice to hear from you. Sending you lots of hugs my friend!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys! Hubby taking me out for wine and sushi tonight :)


----------



## Asterimou

So I've got 3 embies that a growing well and 3 that are a bit slow. Booked in for a morning transfer on Saturday. I'm particularly nervous about this bit as they all fractured last time. I just want one in the womb and one in the freezer, and that they are both good grades. This is so stressful!


----------



## klik

Boopin: thanks! How are you doing with your medication?

Disneyfan: good luck on Tuesday! And hurray on not having to think about this at all during your vacation! :happydance:

Hope: so cool about the kicks and flutters!! :thumbup:

Asterimou: 3 growing well sounds good already... hopefully the slow ones will catch up! Oooh, best of luck on Saturday--will you get an update tomorrow or is this the last one?! Good luck!! :dust:

Wish: hey! have you had your DE meeting yet? How have you been doing? I hope the break from too much TTC thinking has done you wonders! :hugs:

Amanda: how were the wine and sushi? I hope you had a lovely time! :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - Medications are going good. I take low dose aspirin and lupron daily. And plenty of vitamins. I'll start estrogen injections on Friday. Things are moving fast. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. xx


----------



## amanda1235

Aster, that's great! 3 growing well is good, and yeah, the other 3 can catch up! Here's hoping! :dust:

Boopin', So exciting to be moving forward!

Wish, How nice to hear from you! Hope you are doing well :)

Klik, the wine and sushi was amazing! I had a great day yesterday. 

Hope and Disney, hope you are doing well :)

I had my second appointment with the psychologist this morning, and it went well. Felt like we were able to get a little deeper into everything, as last time she was just getting to know me. Feel much better after talking to her than before.


----------



## Asterimou

Glad to hear counselling is making you feel a bit better Amanda. 

Klik-I have no more reports, just turn up on Saturday morning and see what we have :wacko:

I wanted to share a couple of affirmations I've been using whenever those negative thoughts sneek in. You gals may find them useful too:

_I put my faith and trust into the power of creation within my body. May I be a vessel to bring my baby into being.

I am doing everything I can to ensure that I am in the healthiest place physically and mentally for this IVF. I inhale peace and exhale stress._


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hope - Enjoy those kicks and flutters. <3

Wish - Thanks for popping in! I hope you are doing well. :hugs:

Aster - Hang in there. Saturday will be here before you know is. :dust: to the strong embies to keep thriving, and more :dust: for the slower ones to catch up for you. :hugs: Wonderful affirmations! :thumbup:

Amanda - I'm glad that you are finding your sessions helpful. :hugs::hugs:

Klik & Boopin - I hope things continue to go well on your end. 


I have my hysteroscopy scheduled at the surgery center for 1:00 pm next Tuesday. I assume no eating after midnight the night before again. It's going to be a long day!

DD has a cough and has been feeling miserable tonight. I feel so bad for the poor kid because I can tell she most likely has a sore throat by now. I need to find out from my doctor if I will need to push my hysteroscopy off until the next cycle in the event that I end up with whatever is ailing my DD (knock on wood!). She hasn't been in daycare yet, so she's only really been sick just once or twice before. I think she may still be too young for any medication. I really hate to see her suffer. :nope:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello hello!

amanda - I'm so happy that your counselling is going well. And that your yummy sushi and wine hit the spot! how could it not?

aster - Grow, embies, GROW!!! You'll do so great tomorrow - good luck!

disney - ugh, poor DD. I hate when you can tell their little throats are getting chafed. Good luck at your hysteroscopy next week - I hope you don't have to push it off. 

klik - yep, we had our DE discussion with the doc the other day, which wasn't really enlightening. She definitely recommends it over continuing IVF with my own eggs. Now we just need to talk to the financial coordinator to see how much fresh vs frozen usually costs. Fresh will cost a lot more but we'd probably have more chances (if she produces 20 eggs or whatnot). Frozen would be cheaper but we'd only get 6 eggs. But they'd already be from someone who was screened and went through IVF, so we wouldn't have to pay for all that. Being that we are OOP for meds right now, this is a huge consideration b/c if we go fresh, we have to pay for not only all of the testing and screening the donor goes through, but her IVF cycle (meds and all). PLUS my meds to sync up with her cycle. So financially, we have a lot to consider. And if we could just use this money towards an adoption, perhaps that's the way we'll go. More to come!!


----------



## amanda1235

So much to think about Wish!! Obviously each has their pros and cons, and money is always an issue eh? Hopefully you guys are able to come to a decision that works best for you!

Disney, sorry to hear about DD. Never fun when the little ones are sick. FX'd you don't get it and your hysteroscopy goes well!


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - I hope your baby girl gets well soon. Sending your sweet daughter comforting hugs. :hugs: 

Aster - Thinking of you & embies. Praying that you get your 2 blastocysts!! :dust: 
I <3 the affirmations!! I recently downloaded inspirational quotes as wallpaper on my cell phone. :laugh2:

Have a blessed weekend ladies!! :flow: xoxo


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies. My doctor indicated that we can decide as late as the night before the scheduled procedure if we want to go ahead and do it on Tuesday. DD seems to be ok today. Still coughing, but her temperament seems ok. 

Wish - Lots to think about. I wish you the best as you sort through your options. Whatever decision you make will be the perfect one for your family. :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

So they ended up putting 2,day 5 morulas, in because they didn't develop as quickly as hoped so I have more chance with 2. That's it now, none in the freezer so praying one of these sticks! I'm gutted there were no blasts, does anyone have some morula transfer success stories to perk me up?


----------



## klik

Asterimou: I was recently looking at the relationship between blastocyst grading and success and, basically, there's virtually no organised data about it... when I did that, though, I read an embryologist saying that there is in fact success with transfers of day-5 morulas, as well as failure with high-grade blasts, so grading blastocysts is clearly pretty inaccurate. Point being: there is success with morulas! And 2 of them, too! Hopefully they just needed to get into the womb so they could start developing into blasts! I wish you all the luck!!! :dust: It's going to be a tough 2ww, I would think... When do you test? I wish you much patience and the very best of luck!

Boopin: I'm liking my life much better now that there's at least some estrogen in it again. I really hate the downregulation! Glad you got to start on the estrogen now!

Disneyfan: so glad your DD is feeling better in herself, even if she's still coughing... I hope you don't catch it, and can have the hysteroscopy behind you when you go to Disneyland!

Wish: wow, tough decisions indeed! Makes sense to price it all. It might be that fresh costs more than twice frozen, in which case it's unlikely to be worth it! And yeah, of course, there's always adoption...

Time to walk the dog! :dog:


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster - Congratulations, you're officially PUPO!! Wishing you all the best!! xx :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

Aster, I have also read that grading embies is not very reliable. Try to keep positive that all they needed was to be back in their Mama! And 2!! That's gotta improve your chances also! We are all rooting for you, and keeping our fx! :dust:


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks all for the kind words and baby dust. I love having these little embies in me. I'm just chilling in the garden at the moment and wishing them on to grow. Test on the 16th so it's a week on Monday. 

Hi Wish - nice to hear from you. Such a big decision, and such a personal one. Do you know anyone that has adopted? Could be good to get a first hand opinion on that route. Personally I don't but I do know social workers in child support and there are so many kids that need a loving home. Heartbreaking that people have a child and then treat them so badly when we're all here with open arms trying so hard. One of life's mysteries!

Klik and Boopin - it's really starting to move for you both. Really excited for you xx


----------



## boopin4baby

https://rlv.zcache.com/happy_mothers_day_greeting_card_with_poem-p137720377011348089tdtq_400.jpg

:flow: *To all the mothers & soon to be mothers!! xoxo * :flow:


----------



## klik

Asterimou: glad you got to enjoy the amazing weekend, with those two little embryos inside you! :hugs:

Boopin: funny enough Mother's day in the UK is in March, but in Brazil where my mother lives it is indeed today. Happy Mother's day to all expectant and actual mothers! :flower:

And I really hope this time next year all of us are either one or the other! :dust:


----------



## boopin4baby

klik said:


> Happy Mother's day to all expectant and actual mothers! And I really hope this time next year all of us are either one or the other! :dust:

I also hope and [-o&lt; the same thing for us ttc. Wishing us all bfp's!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Dropping by to wish everyone a Happy Mother's Day. :flower: I have faith that everyone here will find success on the journey to motherhood. :hugs::hugs:

Aster - sending you lots of sticky dust! :dust: Grow embies grow!!


----------



## Asterimou

So as predicted I'm driving myself crazy with every twinge;) I've had a a dull AF like ache but it is very slight and I may be imagining it, kinda like a tightness in my uterus. Overall I've been pretty chilled so far but still can't help myself symptom checking and am a bit obsessed with morula success stories. I test a week today so it really isn't that long. Work is a bit hard to focus on......long week :wacko:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - Totally normally and unfortunately impossible to avoid. Hang in there - the week will pass before you know it. I'm sooooo rooting for you! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

aster - congrats on being PUPO!! I loved the vision of a freshly-transferred mom-to-be sitting in a garden surrounded by beautiful flowers, plants and trees just urging her embies to do the same! :flower:
try not to make yourself crazy with the symptom-spotting! though I think it's actually kinda fun. AF-like pains are good!

a little update on me - we are not going the DE route. Way too expensive: $17-22k typically for a fresh cycle without then paying for meds OOP; $18,500 flat fee for frozen, plus meds. 
So, we are going to try medicated IUI, I'm going to ask for Letrozole. A good friend of mine had fertility issues as well and she had really high success with this (used twice, BFP both times but only one resulted in a child). Meanwhile, i think I'm going to look into adoption. I agree Aster - it just doesn't make sense that we're trying through our noses over here to have a child and there are some that are just thrown aside. I've had some anxiety about potentially not bonding with another person's child but I had a great conversation with my mom this weekend and had the vision of someone handing us a newborn baby and saying 'he/she's yours', looking down at him/her and saying 'I'm your Mama' and I about lost it. I think I can do that. <3


----------



## amanda1235

Wish I think adoption is a wonderful route! Also, I hope the medicated IUI is just what you need. Fingers crossed for you!

Aster, I know how crazy the 2ww, but hang in there! AF type pains are a very good sign, as are chills. I was freezing most of the tww before getting my BFP, even though others around me said it was warm. Hoping these are great signs!


----------



## boopin4baby

I have everything crossed for you Aster!! I'm praying that your embies are nestling deep into their new home. :dust: Grow little beans, grow for your momma!!

Wish - I wish you all the best in whatever you choose to do. In the end, you'll make the right decision on how to build your family. Things will just fall into place, the way they're meant to be. :hugs: Never lose FAITH!!


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies, it helps so much having you all cheer me on :)

I don't want to get too excited but llast night I had cramps that woke me in my sleep. I was so tired I fell back to sleep, so they weren't medication level cramps but I think that could of potentially been implantation? Could progesterone do that? I don't remember having this last time. I feel like one of them stuck, I just pray I'm right xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - I don't recall that being a symptom of progesterone. You're right at the timing for implementation! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I hope the medicated IUI works out for you! :dust: Adoption is a wonderful alternative, too. I have friends that have two adorable boys that were adopted after years of infertility, and they love them so, so much. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## klik

Boopin: amen on your hopes and prayers! :hugs:

Disneyfan: thanks for the Mother's Day wishes: you're already a mom, of course, which is wonderful! I hope you get to go further down that path, though, and have your second baby in your arms next Mother's Day!

Asterimou: wow, that sounds good! I hope it was GOOD pain, the best kind, and that one of your embies is nice and cozy in your lining now! :dust:

Wish: My word, those DE cycles are expensive--I never thought about how expensive they would be. Instinctively I feel like they should be cheaper because they're not my first choice, but of course having a whole other person in the picture only makes things more expensive... Best of luck on the medicated IUI! It sounds like a really good path! As for adoption--yes, I bet you can do it, especially with a newborn. They are easy to fall in love with! :hugs:

Amanda: are you waiting for your next cycle, then, to start again? I hope counselling is helping... :hugs:

AFM: I had my consultation yesterday about NK cells and it was all unbelievably confusing. I have FEWER NK cells than the normal range, but they are more toxic than the normal range (makes sense, if I have fewer, they should probably work harder). And I also have a high (really high) TNF-alpha cytokine ratio, whatever that means. A high dose of intralipids does seem like it would bring the NK cell toxicity down to normal levels, at least in the lab, but no idea what it would do to cytokines. Ok. Now, there was a study that showed dramatic failure using intralipids for 40-42 year olds. There's success with IVIG for immunosuppression for cytokines, but my clinic doesn't offer that. UGH!!! I just feel like putting my head into a blender. How am I supposed to decide anything with this huge pile of inconclusive data? I've had all of one embryo transfer and one miscarriage so far--maybe I shouldn't mess with my system so much, huh? Sorry about the venting, but I'm deeply frustrated and confused... :dohh:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you ladies - your support really helps. 

klik - I'm with you but I also realized, it's like preying on the desperate. How much is one willing to pay for a child? Also, b/c it's introducing someone else into the picture, there are a lot of unknowns you have to protect yourself from: their genetics, their emotions and potentially wanting to keep the child, etc. So legal fees and all of the screening. It's crazy. I'm a bit turned off by the whole financial and 'business' aspects of it but I see the need for it.

aster - I am SO excited you had that cramping!!! I'll try not to assume things too but...i can't help it! I woke up with cramping last time too. And though I had a chemical, it DID implant. So if yours did, let's start wishing it to continue to develop and stick!!

oh, and just an fyi - I did ask my RE about NKCs and before I even finished the sentence, she was saying that the jury is still out on those. She doesn't feel there has been enough testing or conclusive evidence to point to any of that being a reason for infertility. I know my doc is VERY by the books, she doesn't even recommend other supplements except prenatals, b/c there is no hard evidence of them working. So take this with a grain of salt, but it's another doc's opinion - I liked that she didn't jump on this just to make more money out of the testing and intralipids and such. 
Klik - I'd say just go with what you have so far. Not sure if this would help, but when you said 'toxicity', I immediately thought of the natural pH remedy organic apple cider vinegar. It's a really great and natural way to balance the body's acidity. I don't know if the two would be related at all. You can drink a teaspoon or two a day and that's really supposed to help (either with 8oz of water or sprinkle over a salad, add to a soup, etc). 

disney - when is your trip? Thank you for the note on your friends, I'm really starting to warm up to the idea and may have to start researching this week. A friend of mine on another thread is looking into it too. She went to a meeting yesterday and they said to prepare for up to $15k, but most of theirs are under $9k and it can happen in about 92 days!! WHAT? I said it should take 9 months ;) But all of that is VERY doable!! She just has to be selected by the mother. Crazy!


----------



## Asterimou

Klik: that sounds mega complicated. You need the facts to make a decision. Wish gives good advice above. it does sound a lot to go through and I'm not sure I understand the options completely so I don't want to advise the wrong thing. Maybe a good dog walk and a nights sleep will help it all make sense

Wish: I really value your insight into DE, there are definitely more cons to it than I thought. I'm excited for you looking into adoption, it sounds like a really viable option :)

Amanda and Boopin: hope you're doing okay 

Disney: thanks for all the dust xx

AFM: after the glow of feeling possible implantation I then forgot my progesterone this morning and headed 1.5hrs into London. I remembered on the train! I called my RE and they said it couldn't wait until I got home so I had to courier a pessary from the south coast to central London. I ended up 2.5 hrs late taking it, I was never so glad to take a pessary!


----------



## amanda1235

Hey! Aster, cramping was the ONE thing that I found to be very different the cycle I got my BFP vs. the other cycles. Around the time of implantation, I kept getting PMS type cramps that would come on suddenly, and then only last for a few minutes. Noticed it more in the middle of the night, so hoping it's an excellent sign for you!! We all have our fx for ya!

Klik, my NK cells are normal, but I also have high tnf-alpha cytokines. I think the normal range is 5-30 and mine are 36. My Dr. has me doing the intralipid treatments. However, I do have a few things to say about that:
1) the other Dr. at my clinic doesn't believe in Intralipids. He thinks that there's not enough evidence to support that they do all that much. I think it depends on the Dr. Mine seems to be of the mindset that it has been shown to help in many studies, and falls into the "it can't hurt, but it COULD help" category, which I'm fine with. He suggested a book by Dr. Beer that explains how Immunology issues can affect fertility and how to do certain things naturally to lower your tnf-alpha cytokines. 
2) Most importantly, when I did my immunology assay, and it came back abnormal, the nurse at my clinic told me that LOADS of people get abnormal results. She said in her first week there, every immunology assay she sent came back abnormal. She thought she had done something wrong! Apparently it's extremely common, and a lot of people have this issue and will never know about it, and go on to have healthy babies no problem. That made me feel a little bit better, hopefully it helps you too.
3) I've looked into the Ivig treatments, and they are extremely expensive and have greater risks. According to what I found, intralipids are the way dr's are going now, because it has the same benefits and is cheaper and less risk than ivig. 

Sorry for rambling, and if none of this is relevant to you, but I've done a lot of research on the whole immunology thing, so figured I'd share my knowledge :)

AFM, just sitting and waiting for AF to arrive. Hopefully the beginning of next week. The weather has been absolutely gorgeous here, so the sun is giving me some much needed feel good energy.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi everyone. Still a little tired from the anesthesia, so I'll try to keep it quick today. The surgery / hysteroscopy went well. No scarring or anything like that found. My doctor removed a bit of tissue that she thinks was possibly remnants of my placenta from my pregnancy. She said it's going to be tested in a lab to be sure, but everything looks good to go. We are going to work towards a July 21 transfer. I'm to let her know when my next period starts, and we'll get my hormone and immunology work ups done once AF comes. She'll also work on my calendar so that we know what to expect as far as monitoring and medications are concerned. 

Klik - Good luck with the NK research. Have you asked Dr. Davis for another opinion on how to address things?

Wish - We leave for Disneyland this Friday. I tell ya - vacation can't come soon enough. It's crazy how quickly things can progress with adoptions. Good luck with your research. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for the IUI if you choose to go that route first. :hugs:

Aster - I'm so glad you were able to get your progesterone. A little late shouldn't be too bad, but it's great that you were able to take it after all! :thumbup:

Amanda - I hope AF comes soon. 

Boopin - Thinking about you and sending you warm thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - I'm happy :happydance: to hear that your hysteroscopy went well. Have a blast at Disneyland with DD & DH!! So exciting!!

Aster - How are you feeling hun?? Any symptoms??

Hi klik, amber, Hope and Wish. :hugs:

Has anyone heard from adr?? If your lurking adr, give us an update. Would love to hear from you my dear. xoxo


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Disney: well done getting through the hysteroscopy, it's great you now have a transfer dat to look forward to:happydance: not to mention a holiday as well. It will be great to just have a holiday with no drugs and not worrying too much about what you eat :icecream:

Let's hope AF comes on time Amanda ;)

My symptoms are cramps. They seem to get stronger at night like Amanda said. I had them last night noticeably but this morning they are very subtle. Also boobs like rocks but that is progesterone.


----------



## klik

Wish: yeah, it's true, for those who really want a baby, the cost limit tends to be all of the money available to them... I love your dual approach of medicated IUI and looking into adoption. And it's funny indeed to think that this could be done in 3 months! That does seem way too short! Aw, I know whichever way you get your baby you'll be a really lovely mom! :hugs: Also, re. the apple cider thing, I've actually read that turmeric helps to suppress TNF-alpha, so I think I might go with that and avoid the stuff that actually suppresses my immune system...

Asterimou: wow, well done on getting that progesterone! We have to be on the ball all the time in this process... it's exhausting! But hey, you did it!!! :thumbup: :hugs:

Amanda: thank you sooooo much for sharing, that really really helps! It just makes me think, though, "you know what, if so many of us have some out-of-range numbers, maybe I should just leave it..." I'll see what my blood test results are today (liver function, blood sugar) and then decide...

Disneyfan: I've been navel-gazing so much I totally forgot your hysteroscopy was yesterday! :wacko: I'm glad it went well, and I hope that removing the little bit of probable placenta that was found will help your body really get back to normal now. I suppose that could have explained your super-prolonged spotting? Anyway, sooooo nice that you get to go on holiday so soon!!! And yeah, your daughter won't have to wonder why you're not eating ice cream! :winkwink: I hope when you wake up you're rested and refreshed, and have entirely recovered from the hysteroscopy. So you didn't get the cold after all?

Hey, Boopin, how are you?! I haven't heard from adr either--I also wonder sometimes, and hope she's well!

When I was poking around my lab's website to see if I had to fast for my liver function test (yes, I did) I found out they've just introduced a Zika test! So I'm taking that too, though I've no idea what I will do if it comes out positive! :wacko: But it probably won't 

Oh, Disneyfan, to answer your question: Dr Davis is against pre-emptive immune testing. His perspective is: all I've had is one miscarriage (common) and one failed embryo transfer (also common), so what I really need are more embryo transfers. And that's pretty convincing!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm with your doc, klik! Turmeric sounds like a good thing to introduce too - why not?

aster - hooooo boy, things sound really good! I was on progesterone each cycle too but my boobs ONLY hurt when I was preg. ;) So progesterone had no bearing on my boobs.

disney - YAY for vacations, and FUN ones!! I hope you guys have an incredible time in the Land of the Mouse! And then only 2 more AFs until your transfer! 

Hullo Amanda & Boopin! I hope everyone is having a good hump day! :sex: ;)


----------



## amanda1235

Wish, it's so funny how all of our bodies are so different. My boobs hurt something fierce on progesterone, except for the cycle I was pg, then they didn't hurt. hehe


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, that IS so weird!! yeah, progesterone, I determined, did nothing to me. All of my BFN cycles, I felt absolutely nothing! Hell, I'm feeling more right now than I did on Crinone. :)


----------



## amanda1235

lol omg crinone was the WORST for me!!! Nauseous, sore boobs to the point that I couldn't sleep, super depressed.....hehe PIO is actually the one that gives me the least side effects.....but still get the sore boobs.


----------



## Asterimou

I had sore boobs last time on the BFN cycle so that's why I'm not paying much attention to them. I didn't have cramping last time so this is a good sign for me. I'm actually feeling quite positive at the moment and am nowhere near as emotional as last time. I think I'm getting better at the what will be will be thing. I've done all I can so now it's up to these embies.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - sorry for the short reply today. Trying to wrap things up at work before vacation. :wacko:


Add me to the list as someone that progesterone doesn't really seem to impact. The lack of symptoms during the tww is just as unnerving as the symptoms! :dohh: :haha:

Aster - when I got my positive, I definitely felt cramping. I did not feel that during my December FET cycle (when my hcg came back at 2 on test day).


----------



## klik

Wish: I looked up "hump day" and the first couple of hits were not safe for work! :haha:

Amanda: yeah, really weird how different everyone's body is... probably why it's so hard to get our protocols right! Also, wow, truly strange that Crinone has more side-effects than PIO (apart from, you know, residues...)

Asterimou: lovely that you're in a "que sera sera" place! But I'm sure hoping that what will be is a lovely baby in some 8+ months! :dust:

Disneyfan: Happy wrapping-up! Woohoo! :wohoo:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA klik!! Sorry for the lack of warning here! here is a common reference here, it's an insurance commercial that went viral:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlFg-a1AJCU

aster - you know, my first time with a BFP (before I knew it), I was asking 'is a sense of comfort, peace and calm a symptom? I just felt like it was and everything was good. I truly hope that's what is happening for you.

Disney - HAVE FUN!! :ninja:

amanda - that is too funny. Nature + man-made science = weird things!


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik said:


> Wish: I looked up "hump day" and the first couple of hits were not safe for work! :haha:

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-laughing025.gif


----------



## Asterimou

Wish: that is hilarious!

Disney: have a great holiday xx

So yesterday the cramps stopped but seem to be back this morning. Now it's getting near test date I'm not sure if I want them or not! I also feel like I may have caught my husband's cold. Just feel a little under the weather. Boobs still sore but that goes up and down also. I'm 6dp 5dt so could test but I'm going to be strong and get through the weekend. We're visiting my mother in law, who is lovely, so should be a nice weekend. I might cave when I get back Sunday evening;)

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## klik

Ooooh, Wish, I love it!

Asterimou: I've heard under the weather is good, as body needs to be more receptive to embryo so immune system is naturally suppressed! :dust:

I'm having a scan today, to determine if my lining is thickening with these tons of estrogen I'm on. I'm having an early scan ostensibly to determine whether or not I'm good to start with the steroids, but I'm pretty settled on not taking them, so I'll have to deliver those news today, too, I guess... I'll let you know how it all goes!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I was going to say the same as klik, aster!! I've heard this so many times. I really hope this is it for you! Fingers crossed for Monday!!


----------



## Asterimou

I'm starting to loose it a bit. This morning I even felt nauseous which obviously made me happy. But now the nausea has gone and so have my sore boobs. If they hadn't been sore at all I could understand but now just stopping it has me worried. Right now all symptoms have stopped, hopefully they are just coming in waves. I have been trawling the internet and I know we are all different but this is sending me bonkers :wacko:

Klik: good luck with your scan xx


----------



## amanda1235

Oh Aster......I totally understand.....for the the closer it gets to test date, is when I start getting nervous. Hang in there!!!! You're almost through!! And as you said, whatever will be will be, but we are ALL rooting for ya!! fx :dust:


----------



## klik

Hang in there, Asterimou, this is the hardest part! :hugs::hugs::hugs: We are all rooting really hard for you! :dust:

Scan good--lining almost there already (7.4) though I was really only supposed to test on Monday. So I'm guessing Monday I'll get the transfer date! Doctor also called and I told him, with trepidation, that I didn't want to do the immunes, and he said that was fine--there's no right answer, and some great clinics would say "definitely do it" and others would say "why are you ever looking at this?". So there. He didn't even bite my head off!


----------



## Asterimou

Good lining Klik, when do you expect transfer will be?


----------



## Asterimou

My boobs hurt a bit again last night and this morning. Have been a bit emotional and then heard a good friend is pregnant. I just so want to be pregnant with her. I'm going to test midday tomorrow as I just need to know. It's only half a day early. I'll let you all know how it goes. Thanks so much for always being there xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster I'm praying that you get your bfp. Being emotional and having sore boobs are great signs. I'm wishing you luck and keeping everything crossed for you!! Stick little beans stick for your mama!! xx :dust: :dust: :dust:

klik - Congrats on your nice uterine lining!! It's getting thick & sticky for your embie. Yayyyy!! :thumbup:


----------



## klik

Asterimou: I'm guessing transfer will be in about a week? I've never done a medicated embryo transfer before... You sure you don't want to test tomorrow first thing instead of at noon? I think first-morning urine has the highest concentration of hcg, no? Either way, whenever you test, good luck! I hope you get to be pregnant alongside your friend! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Boopin: thanks!! When is your next scan? Or do you just wait until the ET date you were given? It will be nice to have a 2ww buddy! :hugs:

Disneyfan: hope you're loving your holiday!!! :happydance:


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - My scan is this coming Monday. If my lining is sufficient, then transfer will be on the following Monday 5/23. I'd love to be 2ww buddies!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Asterimou

I got a BFN today with a First Response test. They say you can test any time so I'm pretty sure I'm out. I will test again tmrw morning but I've pretty much accepted it and have had lots of tears:cry:

I just felt I had good symptoms this time although they did ease off over the last few days. I swear I felt implantation, I really did have high hopes. Makes the fall so much harder.


----------



## amanda1235

Oh Aster :hugs: I'm so sorry:( When's your Beta?


----------



## klik

Oh, Asterimou, I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs: Hopefully tomorrow's result will be different, but you're right, it's not looking good... :nope: And yeah, you had all those symptoms... Oh, I'm so so so sorry... Is that it for you?! Or will you consider other possibilities? I hope tomorrow's result is different... But... if it's not... Just be kind to yourself, and do remember: you really did do everything possible--down to progesterone by courier. Life is really, really unfair sometimes, and there is so so much we cannot control... What you could control, though, you did your very best on! I'm really sorry... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Amanda, they don't do beta's at my clinic. You just test at home. Official date is tmrw but with a FRER it should have shown today :(

Klik: we have no more NHS so we will pay for one ourselves but have also said that would be the last try. IVF exhausts me emotionally and I'm not sure I can keep going after the 3 tries. I absolutely admire those that do and I'm sure persistence pays off. Do you recommend any clinics? I'm at one in Brighton but I don't rate them that much, couldn't complain as the NHS were paying but now I have choice.


----------



## klik

Asterimou, I'm really happy to hear you'll give it one more try (still holding out for a surprise tomorrow, but I know it's a long shot...) I know what you mean, though, about the emotional exhaustion. I mean, when you get that BFN it is so crushing... And so many of us have had MC's, too... But the hope keeps us going, to the extent each of us can...

I've only ever researched London clinics, but am very happy to share my thoughts. From the HFEA website, it's clear that ARGC has the highest success rates by a mile. They are also eye-wateringly expensive. But that's not what kept me from them... It's more the fact that they continually get told off by the HFEA for one violation or another. It all centers on this one guy, who really does appear to be brilliant... but all the process failures the HFEA complains about scare me off. Also, the wait before an initial consultation is a couple of months (since it's all based on that one guy's availability). Finally, for a portion of your cycle, they might get you to come in twice a day for a scan (to make sure you don't ovulate). Not sure that's necessary if you're taking an antagonist, though--might only be the case for a natural cycle IVF. So, I'm kind of intrigued by them but have stayed away. If I only had one shot, though... I might go with them. Women who go there complain it has a boot-camp-style approach. That wouldn't put me off, personally, though...

My clinic, CRGH, has, I think, the next best success rates--the difference, unfortunately, is significant. Also very expensive, but significantly less. My consultant is Dr Ozturk, and I like him very, very much. He is careful and conservative both with your wallet and with each attempt, which is crucial if you are only willing to do one. They have a very, very good lab, and excellent practitioners. I guess ARGC's lab must be even better, but I've never had a procedure there that didn't do exactly what it was supposed to (egg retrieval: eggs were always retrieved; ICSI: every egg was fertilised, which is crucial for me because I have so few!) It's important, though, that you take a rather active active approach to your treatment. This means, if you have any questions whatsoever, you'd better ask, because the communication is less than ideal. Also, my doctor has said some things that somehow the nurses haven't picked up on, so I have to be aware of everything that needs to be done. (For instance, last time I went for bloods, the phlebotomist asked if it was just for the Zika virus, and I had to tell her, no, it's also for liver function and blood sugar. But I had to be the one to remember!) Not ideal and actually exhausting, but on the whole worth it. If this FET doesn't work, though, I will be leaving them for a clinic in the US, who is better (I think) at handling women with diminished ovarian reserve. But I don't think that's you!

Other clinics I know more from hearsay. I think the one with the third-best numbers is Lister. I think they're significantly cheaper, but also much, much nicer and warmer--apparently you feel very welcome and you are kept in mind much better. I... am not sure I trust their lab so much, though. I mean, I think it's very good, but probably not as good as CRGH's or ARGC's. There is also Create, but they specialise in diminished ovarian reserve, and I really don't think you've got that. They're way cheaper, but I have big questions about their lab. I've also heard really good things about Guy's, which is both NHS and private, but haven't looked into it--I think they have really good doctors and an excellent lab. Another doctor that has intrigued me is one a woman on another forum has been using: Mr Colin Davis, https://www.thelondonclinic.co.uk/consultants/mr-colin-john-davis -- no idea how much he charges, but he sounds really really super-good at detective work, and I have to say, in your place I would be quite tempted by that, as you seem to be producing a good number of eggs but then that doesn't get converted... But the lab he works with--I'm not so sure about (it's CRM, and their ICSI numbers are really not great. But I think you don't need ICSI so maybe it doesn't matter?)

Finally, there are the "it's cheaper abroad" choices. I know you've got a Greek connection, so I'll start with Serum, in Athens. Women swear by them--they're excellent detectives. I don't know how good their lab is, though. If your OH is from Athens, though, it might be nice to combine a trip home with a course of IVF? And the other one a lot of London women use seems to be Gennet, in the Czech republic. They partner with City fertility here, so you don't have to travel for absolutely everything, but City does not have the best lab.

I'm sorry I'm flooding you with information. Many clinics have open days or evenings, and that might be a good choice to get a feel for the clinic without having to have the (paid-for) first consultation. If you want to spend some time on the HFEA website, it's here: https://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/AdvancedSearch.aspx

Sorry I cannot be more directive... I feel like you should have gotten a much better result, though, given your antral follicle count. I'd also push for a day 2 or 3 transfer next time--your main problem is your blocked tubes--maybe your uterus is the best place for your embryos, rather than the lab...

Anyway, Asterimou, I'm really really sorry. :hugs: I still hope tomorrow you get a different result. If you don't, you will survive this disappointment... And I hope your next attempt is better--you get an excellent doctor, an excellent lab, and get your pregnancy and your baby after all! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Feel free to ask anything you like! I hope I haven't flooded you too much! :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster, I'm so sorry hun!! Sending GREAT BIG HUGS your way!! xoxo

https://www.commentsyard.com/graphics/hugs/hugs84.gif


----------



## Asterimou

I got BFN again this morning and can feel AF. I'm just so disappointed. I know I did everything I could but when you give so much and it still doesn't work it just feels like such a slap. I have to go with the flow though, life isn't predictable and that's what makes it exciting I guess.

Klik: thank you so much for sharing your clinic research, I've already looked them up. I think it's between ARGC and Serum for me. We could definitely stay in Athens for the 3 weeks. I'm going to phone them all and do a bit more research. I want to get more detailed analysis on my husband's sperm as there could be something that side stopping the embies from getting strong. They always seem to deteriorate rapidly after day 3 :(


----------



## klik

Asterimou: I'm sorry to hear it really is a BFN... I am totally with you: when you give all of yourself and still it's not enough, it is so unbelievably hurtful and frustrating...

For the future, more investigations are a good idea--definitely, whatever can be looked at both in you and in your husband's sperm... ARGC and Serum both sound like good choices to me, though I have no first-hand experience of either... Of course, you'll need to get your info and send it off to whichever clinic it is (you may want to start that process soon--if they do it through the freedom of information act, it might take a while for your data to be released. Or it might be fast, I don't know how your clinic works...)

I'm really sorry, Asterimou... Very glad you've still got another try in you--and I hope that's the golden one! :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Wow, just been looking at costs and it is eye watering! I think I need to get the sperm test and pay for a few more investigations. Then we can decide whether we're up for those odds. I have a social worker friend coming over on Sunday and we're going to talk adoption. I want to weigh them both up. 

Boopin- good luck at your scan today xx


----------



## amanda1235

Aster, I can't tell you how sorry I am that it was indeed a BFN. Take care of yourself hun, and definitely a good idea to do all your research before choosing a clinic. Sending you lots of hugs and happy thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

It's so helpful having you ladies here. You're the only people I know who truly understand how I'm feeling right now. Gutted but determined to get on with life. Struggling at work today, luckily I'm working at home, eyes too puffy for the general public! We really need some success in our little group, it's about time. I will be here cheering you all on xx


----------



## klik

Asterimou, I'll be here to cheer you on, too! :hugs: I'm so sorry... And yeah, private clinics are super expensive, especially the top-rated ones... For now, I wish you healing, because I know you're in pain... :hugs:

AFM: My schedule is very similar to Boopin's after all: scan was today, ET is supposed to be next Monday. Test date is June 8th, though, which I'm positive is after Boopin's, because my clinic likes to wait 16 days after transfer.

The news weren't so great: between Friday and today, lining only grew 0.1mm. On my natural hormones I usually have no problems whatsoever, so this is really making me angry that the medicated FET isn't doing as well. Well, at least it is trilaminar... A second sonographer asked me to go back in so she could re-scan it, and she listened to the blood flow (first time I've ever heard that!) and said it sounded good, so not to worry... I can stop the agonist now (yes!!!) and need to add a couple of estrogen tablets to my regimen, and she thinks I'll be golden but I have to go back for a scan on Wednesday just in case.

So yeah, I'm pretty anxious now. I don't want to have made all this sacrifice just to have a bad lining to offer to my little embryo... I need to do some lining-growing dances!


----------



## amanda1235

Klik try to stay focussed on what the second sonographer said.....not to worry!! Hoping that your scan on Wednesday shows good growth, and that all goes well for Monday's transfer. :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Klik, if your blood flow sounded good then I'd hold on to that thought for Wednesday. We're all hoping it thickens nicely for then. Get some red meat in if you're not veggie xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Popping in real quick before I nod off!

Aster - I'm so sorry for your BFN. I was convinced, as I'm sure you were. It is so heart-wrenching. I'm glad you have another one left in you too and will be cheering you on! So many things to look into or consider. I know you'll find the right choice for yourself. :hugs:

Klik - almost there! I'm sure your lining will be good by Wed! Good luck!

Boopin - did I miss it? How did your scan go?

Amanda - how are you holding up? What's next for you? I'm sorry if I missed that too. 

Disney - hope you're having a blast!!

Afm - I think I have to skip this cycle. The doc wants me to get a mammogram first. But she has approved IUI w/Letrozole so that's good. And DH and I are going to look into adoption. I brought up the idea of overseas egg donation and he shockingly didn't shut it down. He actually even said we could swing US DE but I don't know about that. It would drain our savings. Sooooooo much to think about and research. almost too many options.


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish - My appointment went well. My uterine lining measured 11.64 mm with a trilaminar endometrium. My blood work came back great, too. My FET is officially set for 5/23. Waiting to hear back from the embryologist for Monday's transfer time. I'm feeling happy & hopeful again. :happydance: 

Wishing everyone the best.. ALWAYS!! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Amanda: thanks! I'm pretty nervous for tomorrow's scan, but am somewhat hopeful that stopping the agonist and taking the extra estrogen will indeed help... How are you feeling? Impatient for AF to arrive? :hugs:

Asterimou: thank you! Yes, trying to remember that sound and those encouraging words for tomorrow... Also, should eat some lamb tonight--not quite beef, but still pretty red! How are you? I'm feeling really gutted on your behalf... :hugs:

Wish: thank you! I need all the luck I can get. Excellent that your doc approved IUI w/ Letrozole! Yeah, I can see it's getting complicated, with more and more options... If you're going to look into overseas donors, would you consider doing the whole treatment overseas? Might be way cheaper... Oh, no, does that make it even more complicated? :wacko: :hugs:

Boopin: I am green with envy! Excellent thickness--well done!!! That is so lovely and lush, hopefully your embryo will dig in and stay cozy this time, all the way to term! :dust: When is your official test date?

The embryologist just called today to give me a time for the Monday transfer: 2:30pm. Still anxious about tomorrow, though... Let's see how it goes!


----------



## Asterimou

:dust:Good result Boopin

Wish: I'm also looking at adoption. I thought I had one more in me but I really am feeling down. Just don't know if I can do it again. Sorry for being negative as I know you have all been through this more times than me. Maybe I need a bit more time. Not making any decisions just yet....laying out the options.

Good luck tmrw Klik :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

Asterimou, do NOT feel bad about being negative. And just because some may have been through the process more times than you, that does not diminish your feelings right now. Each time it's devastating. Wish I could give you a huge hug!! Cry it out if you need to, and take care of yourself. Oh, and a glass of wine always helps :) :hugs:

AFM AF arrived!!!!!! I only noticed this evening, so I will call the clinic in the morning and make an appointment for tomorrow or Thursday. Hope the baseline goes well, no cysts, and that we can get this show on the road!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - My clininc will do beta #1 on 5/31 and freeze, then beta #2 on 6/2 to compare the results. Official OTD is 6/2. But, I'll be POAS a week post FET. Will you be POAS or wait it out until your OTD on 6/8?? 

I wish you luck tomorrow at your lining scan!! ((BIG HUGS)) I hope the extra estrogen did the trick!! I have a few suggestions to help build your UL. Go for a gentle walk today to get the blood flowing to your uterus. Eat blood nourishing and iron rich foods, such as protein. Remember to eat meat lean and organic only. Besides animal protein, other good blood builders include: rice and oats, lentils and other types of beans and legumes, green leafy vegetables (i.e. kale), cabbage, celery, mushrooms, and nuts and seeds. I also drink 100% pomegranate juice 8 oz daily up to the day before transfer. I hope this helps you klik, GL!! :thumbup:


----------



## Asterimou

Good luck at your scan Amanda, no pesky cysts allowed!


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda - I read your entire blog tonight and I must say it moved me. It felt very familiar and inspiring at the same time. There were parts in your journey that were very relatable. I appreciate your candor. I love the affirmation, "The odds are in your favor." I believe this to be true. Eventually, we'll come out on the winning side of infertility. It's bound to happen, the odds are in OUR favor. 

You have an amazingly supportive husband, an awesome therapist and 6 beautiful frosties. Stay the course my friend. You're putting in the work now and hopefully will see the result(s)... your baby or babies!! :winkwink:


----------



## klik

Asterimou: it's good to take your time... And please don't worry, I don't think you're being negative at all! Each of us is different, but we're all good people, and whichever way we manage to build a family I'm sure it will be a happy one. I think adoption is a wonderful option, and I'll definitely be cheering for that to be as straightforward as possible if you decide to go down that path! On the other hand, if you decide to try another assisted conception route, I'll cheer for that too! Just do whatever you feel is best! If you're ever in London and want a hug in person, let me know... :hugs: Also, thanks for the wishes!

Amanda: Hurray on AF arriving!!! It's so nice to feel there's movement again, isn't it? Here's hoping for no cysts! And this time, I hope your embryo sticks and stays stuck! :dust:

Boopin: thanks for the wishes and the ideas... My little update is below. The thing is, my natural lining is usually nice and thick, so I'm annoyed at having gone for the medicated option and getting a WORSE result than what my body does by itself! Oh, well. But I love that you're eating so well! I am, too, on the whole, and I'm sure that helps overall. I'm really glad your lining is gorgeously lush! :dust: I won't be POAS before June 8th. If I get a BFN before OTD, I will HATE having to still take all the medication while believing it's all for nothing. So I can't--it's unhealthy for me. But I totally understand the wish to know beforehand! I hope your first POAS already gives you good news!!! :dust:

My update: lining scan went pretty well--I went from 7.5mm to 9mm in two days! 9mm I'm comfortable with (the clinic is happy with just 8mm). I'm sure the extra tablets of estrogen helped, but what I feel strongly helped is that they took me off the agonist a bit early, so my natural hormones could help, too! I mean, I've got no follicles, so I guess I'm not making estrogen, but I'm sure my whole hormonal environment has been oversuppressed. Sonographer got a bit ahead of herself and said the lining was "over 10" but then had to correct herself and say it was 9. Still, I'm happy! :happydance:


----------



## amanda1235

Boopin' thanks! I found blogging/journalling has been really helpful :) I haven't written much, but I will be updating much more once this next cycle gets started.

Klik, 9mm is awesome!! :dance:

AFM, clinic is closed today (forgot their schedule changed and they are now closed on Wednesdays. I'm a little bummed, but it's not the end of the world, tomorrow's only CD3, so shouldn't be a problem to have my scan tomorrow. One more day of waiting. Oh well!


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - Congrats on the UL growth of 9 mm!! That's a cozy lining. And it has a few more days to grow. Yayyyy!!


----------



## Asterimou

Nice lining Klik. It would be good to meet in person one day. What part of London are you in? I'm off on travels with work again now but will let you know when I next plan to be in the big smoke ;)


----------



## klik

Amanda: Thanks! :hugs: That is so annoying that the clinic is closed on Wednesdays! Best of luck at the scan today! :dust:

Boopin: Thanks! :hugs: I just bought some pomegranate juice, thinking of your list. Wishing us both the BEST of luck on Monday and beyond! :dust:

Asterimou: I'm in North London, in Islington. Do let me know if ever you are around and have time and the inclination to meet up... You may well prefer to preserve your anonymity, and I totally respect that! Are you going through a bit of retrenchment now or are you actively pursuing something?

I had my very first PIO injection yesterday--my DP is needle-phobic so a nurse did it for me at the clinic (after my scan). I was terrified, but actually it was totally painless while she was doing it. What relief! Still, now I feel the muscle's soreness when I'm walking around. Tomorrow I'll try doing it by myself (in the thigh, which is more realistic for one person alone)...


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - I inject PIO standing up in front of the bathroom mirror. I position myself by standing side ways (leaning against the sink counter) and bearing my weight on the side I'm not injecting. That seems to relax the muscle. The mirror will help with guiding the needle to the right spot. Before I do this, I apply a cold pack for 10-15 minutes to the injection site. This will numb the area real good. You won't feel a thing, trust me. Inject the PIO slowly and wait 10 seconds before pulling the needle out. Apply a heat pack/pad after and gently massage, so that the PIO can absorb into your muscle easier. If you have some bleeding just apply pressure with a paper towel or tissue until it stops and then reapply the heat. A small amount of blood is normal, so don't be alarmed.

P.S. Make sure to rotate your injection sites. This will give your muscles time to rest. If you inject only on one side it can cause redness, bruising and lumps.

You got this klik!! YOU CAN DO IT!! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, PIO takes some getting used to, but it's not so bad! Let us know how it goes in the thigh! Never heard of that.


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - glad your lining cushed up!!! I'm so excited for your transfer!!

boopin - you too!!

amanda - glad things are getting going for you as well!!

aster - goodness, do not think that those feelings are 'negative'. they are realistic and everyone has their threshold. We actually have enough in our lifetime max for me to try one more IVF and I just can't do it. For me, the odds are no different from trying naturally so it doesn't make sense to jack myself up with meds again only to get one 'good' egg. That's why i'm going to try medicated IUI - same as trying naturally, basically, just with 5 days of drugs (not injectables, something I can pick up at the drug store, etc - just easier!) and we're going to look into adoption too. I feel somewhat 'negative' or like I'm giving up by not looking closer into Donor Eggs as well - it just seems like it's too much. I don't have the time to sink myself into looking for a lawyer, an agency, paying for screenings (what if they fail? back to the drawing board...), more meds (not as much since I wouldn't be the one stimming), etc. It just feels like that process could take another 6 months before I even get the possibility to transfer an embryo into me and then....it may not take. That's too much for me to handle at this point. So I think I'm pretty sold on adoption and continuing to try with IUI. Maybe we'll get lucky and result in my ORIGINAL hopes of having one, adopting one!! :)
Good luck to you - any decision you make will be the best for YOU, so feel ok with it. If you want to PM me or anything, please feel free to!! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey guys! Quick update: I had my scan this morning, and no cysts!! :dance:
My RE suggested we do a endo scratch tomorrow, to help with implantation. I've heard great things about it, but most people do it the cycle BEFORE an IVF/FET, not the same cycle. I'll be CD4 tomorrow. I've read a few things that suggest it's ok/good to do it the same cycle, and I trust that my Dr's wouldn't have me do something that would hinder my chances.....but a little confused. Anyone with any experience?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - still on vacation but stopping in for a really quick check in. I just wanted to send big hugs to Aster and wish the ladies who are gearing up for FETs good luck!!

Klik - I've heard that PIO in the thigh hurts a lot more than in your butt. If you use ice to numb the area, be sure to apply heat after like Boopin said or else it will clump and you will end up with knots from the oil. I use a small battery operated back massager on the area for several minutes after the injection to help spread things around. Also, if you find yourself getting itchy at the injection sites after a while, I've found swabbing the area with another alcohol swab to help eliminate that issue. If you decide to go for the butt, make sure that you stick to the upper outer quadrant -- it hurts less there. The area is in the upper area if you draw an imaginary line at the top of your crack and down the center of the "cheek". Forgive the image of a butt drawing. :haha:



Either way, whichever site you choose to inject from, watching YouTube videos of PIO shots should help. 

I'll check back in soon. We drive home on Saturday, and I already know that DD will be extremely upset when it's time to leave. She's in pure heaven here, and I'm in heaven watching the joy in her face. :cloud9:


----------



## klik

My DP overcame his terror of needles and did the injection for me today! I am in awe, and super, super grateful! Not sure if he'll manage it again, but I'm truly amazed!

Boopin': Wow, you're legendary! The nurse who showed me the thigh method told me she'd only ever had ONE patient who managed to do it herself in the buttocks, and yes, it involved a mirror. You are an unbelievably competent woman! :thumbup: I'd feel too stressed out, I think--I'd go for the thigh even though it hurts more... Also, my clinic said it helps to hold the ampoule in your hand for 15 minutes to get it to body temperature and thin the oil... Thanks so much for all your pointers! :hugs:

Amanda: YAY for no cysts!!! :happydance: I don't know what to tell you about an endometrial scratch in the same cycle... my clinic did it in the previous cycle, so no experience... But I doubt your clinic would suggest it if they thought it could be deleterious!

Wish: Ooooh, I love your original plan, and hope you do indeed get lucky and it comes to fruition! One of your own and one adopted sounds wonderful! :hugs: Also, I'd never thought of how complicated DE could be... Lawyers... Ugh!

Disneyfan: you sound like you're having such a grand time! :thumbup: Yeah, you're right, from experience I can now tell you the thigh injection hurts more, and for a lot longer, than the butt one. DP did watch some Youtube videos and that really helped. I'm so impressed with him! He did say he thought he might throw up afterwards, but he didn't. Thanks for all the pointers! :hugs: Enjoy the rest of your time there! It's lovely that your DD is having the time of her life!


----------



## Asterimou

Yay for no cysts Amanda!

Thanks for your supportive words everyone and making me feel I'm not a negative Nellie. I just had my follow up consultation and it has given me even more to think about. He said sperm DNA fragmentation could be an issue but treatment would be antioxidants so we can just put DH on some multi vits. It may be good to transfer my embies on day 3 in future as they could develop better in me as they seem to not like the lab. He also suggested an endo scratch and endoscope if we go again. Due to my blocked tubes he said I could have them clipped to avoid any fluid in the womb but said it didn't seem like that was my problem. He also said I may want to consider specialist tubal surgery to unblock them if I want to leave the IVF path. He said I had a 50% chance of unblocking. 

He suggested I test for natural killer cells and thrombotic risk profile so we can understand if they are factors before starting again. He was actually really helpful and made me feel like I wanted to stay with this clinic. It is 5 min walk away so does make it easy. But those London clinics have much better success rates. Decisions decisions!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck in whatever path you choose, aster! I agree - way too many decisions sometimes.

yikes! butt shots!! I hope you girls are walking ok this weekend ;)

congrats on no cysts, Amanda!

klik - thanks!! I kinda like my idea too. Watch, we'll have 2 kids by this time next year. WOO!

disney - glad you're having a great time!! hard not to in such a happy place. I've been in love with Disney stuff since I was a kid. I wanted to be one of their animators as my career at one point! Then they changed over to graphic design in most of their movies and my drawing talents were not as needed. Literally, the year I left for college, it all changed!


----------



## Asterimou

Wish: I agree the DE route seems a long one and if it didn't work it would hit hard. I haven't even paid for my first 2 cycles as we got them on NHS but it was so stressful even without the financial pressure. I will be talking to my social worker friend on Sunday about adoption so will pass on any tips I get. I love the idea of giving someone in need a good life. Staying in the system shows statistically they will have a tough life, so adoption really is a beautiful thing to be able to do. I also intend on adopting my second if I have success with IVF, so we're very aligned. 

I've pretty much talked myself into round 3! Yesterday was hard though, literally balling my eyes out but I think that release (and AF coming) has helped me calm down today and see the light.

Good luck FET ladies, I've lost track of transfer dates so keep me updated:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Cheering you on for lucky #3, aster!!! You got this!! and I love your plan regardless :)


----------



## amanda1235

Quick reply, just had my scratch. Was short but excruciating, may have been the worst procedure yet as I was not medicated or sedated. Here's hoping it helps!!!!!


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Amanda- I've been advised for an endo scratch as well. I didn't realise they were painful. Was it just painful at the time? Hope you're feeling better now and that it makes the difference. You got so far last time, hopefully these few changes will get you your full term baby :)

Id love to read your blog - is there a link to it?


----------



## amanda1235

Hi Aster! So I'm not going to lie, it was extremely painful....but for like 15 seconds. The pain was like the worst period cramps I've ever had, but then completely stopped after 15 seconds. So yes, it was brutal, but short. I usually get nauseous with PMS cramps, so when it was over, I was very nauseous and pale for about 10 minutes, but then it was ok. I guess if you don't usually get nauseous, then maybe it'll be easier for you. Honestly, the pain was excruciating, but the fact that it's so short.....well, we're strong, we can do ANYthing for 15 seconds, right? I would definitely do it again if I had to though, and studies show good things! So definitely do it, but just prepare mentally!
There's a link to my blog in my sig, but in case it doesn't work it's dreamsandembryos.wordpress.com. I'm going to be writing another post at some point today :) I definitely understand the tears, glad you are happy with your decision to start #3 :)

Hope everyone else is doing great!

Disney: your trip sounds amazing!!

Wish: I envy your drawing abilities! Drawing stick figures is difficult for me hehe

Klik: Yay for DH being able to do the shots! I'm sure it'll get easier and easier for him.

Boopin: I second what Klik said about you doing the shots yourself....amazing! I'm not sure I could twist that way, and then STILL get it in straight, let alone muster up the courage to stick that 1-1/2" needle in me. The SubQ ones are one thing.....You go girl!

Klik and Boopin: good luck on transfers which must be coming soon!!


----------



## klik

Asterimou: those all sound like really positive possibilities. It's nice that there is a lot to do, if you wish, to have your own child. Again, loving the idea of one yours, one adopted... I'm glad you've talked yourself into round 3, although I have to admit I'm quite upset with your clinic for not doing semen analysis or doing day-3 transfers in the first place... Maybe NHS rules?! Hard to know... Though my RE keeps pushing for day 5 even when I only have one embryo! I mean, to me that's just mad! Sorry, I'm feeling frustrated right now, but the fact is, the doctors try to help us as best as they can with whatever information they've got, and they can't always make the right call the first or second time around... The important thing: I hope whatever you go for comes to fruition! :hugs:

Wish: Cool, you've got drawing talents! :thumbup: Do you still use them? Hey, I'll LOVE it if you have two kids by this time next year! What an adventure! :hugs:

Amanda: sorry the scratch was so painful! Did they tell you to have your bladder full? They totally neglected to tell me! Also, they said painkillers were optional and if I were to do it again, not sure what I'd go for... Bear the pain for 15 minutes, as you say, or take the painkillers beforehand? Ugh, so sorry about the nausea, though--that's a whole lot of discomfort for a little scratch! :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Amanda: I read the blog and can totally relate. I'm glad it's given you an outlet and it sounds like your counsellor has already given you some different ways to approach things so that's good. I feel really hopeful for you that at least one of those 6 frosties will stick xx

Klik: it annoyed me they didn't suggest pre natals for my DH. I remember asking them at the beginning but because the general semen analysis was 'normal' they said it wasn't necessary. Now they said it could be DNA fragmentation and if it is then all they could suggest was taking pre natals. So why didn't they just say that before I went through this twice!

The day 3 thing I understand a bit more as they are trying to select the best but with one embryo that makes no sense! My RE also said they can't prove an embryo is better in the womb or not as they can obviously never test the same embryo in the two different circumstances. He did say day 5 have a better success rate but that is attributed to them selecting the highest grade embryos. That aside he will allow me to elect a day 3 transfer this time. To be honest I think I'm swaying towards ARGC because I truly feel that round 3 is my last fresh cycle so I want to give it the best odds. If I get frosties I would do FETs but I don't feel me or DH can go through another fresh. So, the plan is to get pregnant this time!!

Boopin and Klik; when are your transfers? Hope injections are going okay.

Disney: will be good to have you back :) hope you had lovely hols.

Wish: I spoke to my friend about adoption and it was all really positive. In the UK we will be unlikely to get a baby but we'd be okay with that. More likely a 3 or 4 year old. If we took siblings then we could get a baby and a toddler all in one:headspin: It would take around 6 months for all the checks and can take up to two years to get a match, but could be as quick as just after approval, depends on who needs adopting at the time. I would get 36 weeks adoption pay off from work, which I never realised. It's the same as maternity leave. So we've decided to attend a few open evenings to learn more. I've always wanted to know more about adoption so this feels like the right time to investigate. I'm sure it's different in the US but thought I'd share xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello Aster, My FET is Monday morning 10:15 PST. Injections are going a lot smoother the second time around. This time tomorrow I'll be PUPO. I'm happy and hopeful again. Thanks for asking. :hugs: I wish you all the best in moving forward with your next steps!!

klik - Thinking of you. <3:kiss:<3:kiss:<3

Disney - I can't wait to hear about your family trip!!

*I hope everyone's having a great weekend. ((HUGS))*


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, No! They also neglected to tell me about the full bladder. As I was about to go in, the nurse was like, when did you pee last? I said about 20 minutes ago, and then she got this weird look on her face, and went oh....the dr likes you to have a full bladder, here drink this glass of water. I was kinda annoyed no one told me beforehand, wonder if it would have made a difference? 

Aster, thank you so much, the blog is definitely an amazing outlet, like journalling, but then you feel like you actually have an audience, which is kinda cool. I haven't told anyone I know but hubby about it, and I think I'll keep it that way. I like the anonymity. :) I appreciate your words of encouragement :) I really hope you get pregnant this next cycle! And that you get some frosties as well. I don't know if it's the same there, but my clinic was much more conservative with my meds the cycle I was not paying. As soon as I had to fork out the $10 000 they upped my meds to try and get the most eggs possible. I've got really high hopes for you Aster :)

Boopin' yay!! PUPO today!! Good luck at transfer hun! How many are they putting back again?

Klik, your transfer must be coming up as well?

Disney and Wish: Hello! Hope you are having good weekends! :) (Still a weekend here for us, as it's a holiday!)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy PUPO Day, boopin!!! thinking of you today - I hope everything goes well!!

aster - thank you so much for sharing the info you got. I love that you're going to check it out too. I don't know really anyone (a friend of a friend, that's it) that has adopted so I don't really have anyone to ask. I need to start researching, though. Last week was such a bear at work, I didn't have any free time to look. 

klik - are you PUPO today/this week as well??

amanda - ouch! that endo scratch sounds awful!! I'm glad you've read good things coming out of it, though - sheesh. Enjoy Victoria Day! we have an extra day off next Monday - looking forward to a 3-day weekend! It's the unofficial start to summer here.


----------



## klik

Asterimou: indeed... hard not to wonder very hard why they didn't think of either testing or just pre-emptively recommending multivitamins (because why not?). Also, I appreciate reading about the adoption situation in the UK--it is of potential interest to us, down the line. I wish you immense amounts of luck with both ventures! I hope soon you have little ones to love! :hugs:

Boopin: Best of luck!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm thinking of you, too! Rooting for you like mad. I really, really hope our embies stick!

Amanda: apparently it's a LOT less painful on a full bladder, because finding the cervix with the catheter on an empty bladder is much, much harder (there's a curve that gets straightened out on a full bladder, and navigating a curve with a catheter is HARD). In that case, isn't cruel not to make absolutely sure to tell us?! That makes me angry, too.

Wish: Yes! :hugs:

So, the embryo thawed just fine and "expanded back to its original size, which is what we want," as the embryologist said. So hurray! I am PUPO indeed. (I told DP about this acronym and he loved it!) I also think I hit the bladder sweetspot this time--it was nice and full but I wasn't bursting. Very proud of myself!

OTD: June 7th, which is nicer than June 8th but still ages away. The assistant told me off for already having booked a "failure" follow-up with my doc for the 9th. I said my fondest wish is to have good reason to cancel that appointment! :winkwink:

Ok, off to sleep--embryo's first night in the womb! <3


----------



## klik

Oh, I just remembered to ask: could someone give me specifics about the pineapple thing? Thanks!


----------



## amanda1235

Yay Klik!!!!! Definitely angry that they didn't tell me about the bladder thing if it could have saved me some pain! Oh well. As for the pineapple, I've heard that you cut the pineapple into 5 pieces (the core especially) and eat 1/5 of it each day starting from transfer until it's gone. I THINK it's the core that's most important, but I guess the rest (and actually tasty part) can't hurt!


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - I'm using the pineapple method up to day 5 of FET. You can eat it whole or blend it into a fruit smoothie. I blend the flesh and core with coconut water. It's really yummy. It's the Bromelain in the pineapple core that's said to be beneficial for implantation. Whether or not it truly works, is still debatable. But, it definitely doesn't hurt. There are mixed reviews on this theory. I've attached a few links for you to read if you'd like. 

https://www.blossomclinic.net/2013/05/30/pineapple-and-ivf-embryo-implantation-ivf-success/
https://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/969-Does-pineapple-really-help-during-IVF
https://mommy-dreaming.blogspot.com/2014/02/the-truth-about-pineapple-and.html

Congratulations on being officially PUPO my 2ww buddy!! :happydance: :dust:

amanda - We put back 2 (4BA & 4BB) day 5 embryos. xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi Ladies - It'll be hard to completely catch up, so I'll jump in here. Major congrats to Klik and Boopin for being PUPO!! I'm sooooo rooting for you ladies!!

Klik - My acupuncturist recommends eating the core of the pineapple over the course of 2 days following the transfer. I was told to swallow what I could but even just chewing on it is supposed to help. I've found that cutting it into smaller pieces makes it easier. I also needed to throw in regular pieces of the pineapple fruit while chewing on the core to help me get it down. The riper the fruit, the softer the core seems to be from my experience. 

DD absolutely LOVED Disneyland. I grew up going there annually, and both DH and I are huge Disney fans, so it shouldn't be a surprise. :haha: (*Wish* - very cool to read about your earlier aspirations to be an animator! :thumbup:)


----------



## Asterimou

Boopin and Klik: congrats on being PUPO! Let those embies stick:dust::dust:


----------



## klik

Thanks, dear ladies, for all the pineapple pointers and all the lovely wishes! I'm going to eat a couple of pieces with core (I've always eaten the core--it's one of my quirks) right now.

Disneyfan: it's wonderful you and the family had a great time! Looks like you had some real, quality family time!

Boopin: Yay, buddies! :hugs: Hopefully together on the road to our BFPs!!!

I'm kinda dazed. Right, pineapple time!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhhh!! congrats to you as well, klik!! PUPOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I did the pineapple thing last round and it wasn't so bad. And it technically did implant so maybe...

much much luck going out to you girls!!


----------



## klik

Wish: better yet, PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPUPO (emphasis on the first P)!! :haha:

I like pineapple. I have absolutely no beef with eating it for a couple days!

Oh, gals, one thing I've been meaning to say/ask about: my PIO is called Lentogest, I think, and I only have to take it 3x/wk (it's slow-release). Is this what everyone else is having? I feel really lucky I don't have to have it done every day! If it's not what you're on, though (when you are on it) maybe ask about it? Though I'm afraid one of your REs is going to say it's not as effective and then I'll be running worried circles around myself! :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA I like that one better!! 

so last week I had to get all of my baseline bloods redone b/c they expired. I had to run to the RE's office real quick today and decided to ask how they came out. Vitals are all fine, blah blah and then she gets to the FSH. Apparently that has DROPPED from 10+ down to 7+!! What in the world?! AMH wasn't back yet but I'm so curious now. How in the world does that happen? Makes me feel better about continuing on with IUI!! 

I was on Crinone so I can't help in the butt shot dept! :haha:


----------



## klik

Wow, Wish, that's an amazing drop in FSH! I wonder if it was the time off! Yeah, really glad you're still trying with IUI. Incidentally: do you have your estrogen numbers? Higher estrogen (like, if you have a functional cyst) lowers FSH. But hopefully it's not that.

My RE believes that, unless it's "artificially" suppressed by estrogen or progesterone, a lower FSH is an indication that the cycle is a particularly good one (healthy, responsive follicles). Will you do IUI this cycle? If so, and if he's right, then... well, who knows?! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

unfortunately, I can't do the IUI this month b/c my baseline labs had expired and now that I'm 40, I need a mammogram. So I have to get all of that done before I can start up again. I'm still going to suggest to DH that we try naturally. My mammogram isn't until June 23rd either, so that's most likely another whole cycle wasted if I can't get in earlier. Boooo...
I didn't get my e2 but I want to call to ask about AMH too.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I hope you can get in sooner. I'm also asking for my AMH to be tested once my next AF starts. I'm guessing that will be next week or shortly thereafter. We have no plans to keep trying through medical intervention if we are unsuccessful yet again this next time around, so I want as much info as possible that will tell us the likelihood of anything natural ever happening or how soon I should expect to start going down the menopause road. 

How are our PUPO ladies doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I called and got the rest of my numbers - e2 is normal (46) and my AMH actually went up (.34 to .51) - what is happening?? obviously still not in the best range, but up is up! 
Another BnB friend of mine got preggo with an AMH at .61, so it's very possible. I'll just keep the faith! And attack DH over the weekend ;)

So what is next for you Disney? When is your FET and what do you have to do to prep?


----------



## klik

Wish: Yes! Attaaaaaaaaack! :dust: Super happy your numbers are looking better! :happydance: I wonder if your AFC has gone up, too!

Disneyfan: I am doing well, considering how violently life keeps intruding: DP's father has had a heart attack... I haven't shared because I didn't want to be negative, so please forgive the gushing now. DP was in the waiting room for ET with me when the call came in, but (very selfishly I say) I was very lucky that DP didn't notice the call until after he'd left the clinic, and could really be there with me during the procedure. His dad was already in hospital so it's not like DP not knowing for 2 hours delayed his father's treatment... I went to see DP's father yesterday in hospital and I'm quite sure he'll pull through, but in the meantime he's so deeply rattled by the experience that he's become disturbingly paranoid (Someone's broken into the hospital! Someone's trying to poison me!) The irony is that the last thing my doctor's assistant said to me after ET was to avoid stress because (she shouldn't have put it like this) "cortisol kills the embryo." Poor DP is trying as well as he can to shield me from all this, but he's, of course, extremely disturbed and worried (and angry at his dad, who suspected on Saturday that it was a heart problem but decided to self-medicate with aspirin til he was almost collapsing on Monday)... Ugh!!!! :nope:

So, given all that, I'm doing ok. Just behind on work and finding it hard to focus. I mean, I'll get a grip, but it's just tough right now. And of course I'm worried for DP's father and for DP's emotional state... And I hate to think what all this is doing to the embryo... Ugh, sorry again.

I'm still thinking fondly of you gals and rooting for you!

Disneyfan: how is it being back? Are you waiting for AF?

Amanda: thinking of you! Are you medicating or monitoring for ovulation?

Boopin: Hope your 2ww is less eventful than mine!!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - That's great that your numbers went up! My AMH was .64 3 years ago when I was 28. I'm curious where it is now. Get busy this weekend :haha: and best of luck! :thumbup:

Current plan right now is to work towards a transfer on July 21. Enough time (I assume) to clean up my diet after vacation, but not right around DD's birthday. I'm currently waiting for AF, and then at that point, my doctor will send me my medication calendar. We will be doing blood work to test all of my hormone levels as well as test for immune factors. I know I will be starting BCP after AF arrives, and I will on estrogen patches instead of estrace. I also have Lupron that I will need to administer, and another medication to prevent clotting (I think) after the transfer. Whatever it is we're doing, I guess I'll find out as soon as AF arrives. :wacko:

Klik - I'm so sorry about DP's father. Hopefully he makes a smooth and speedy recovery and the stress for you and DP won't be too much. :hugs: I'm glad that he was able to be there for the transfer. Try to rest when you can, and do your best to remain positive. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It's been super busy at work since I've returned from vacation. I REALLY wish I could turn back the clock and go back. We'd live there if DD had her way! :haha: She really had a great time, which made the trip all the more worth it.


----------



## Asterimou

Oh Klik, why do all these things come at once! It sounds intense and I think you should allow DH to shield you from it as much as possible. This time is about you and your embie getting to know each other and you should shut out as much of the rest as possible. That said, I don't think cortisol will kill the embryo, people get pregnant in war zones and I'm sure they are stressed! We can do so much to help but at the end of the day what will be will be and you probably have little control over it right now. Really wishing it to stick :dust:

Good news on your numbers Wish :)

And Disney, the 21st will be here before you know it. 

Boopin: hope tww isn't driving you mad. Any symptoms?


----------



## amanda1235

Klik I'm so sorry! Sending you big hugs as you deal with all of that right now. I also think that whoever told you cortisol kills an embryo is completely insensitive and untrue. As aster said, if that was true, people in war zones, rape victims, abuse situations, would never get pregnant, and they do. Try not to stress about being stressed, we all know that's too easy to do as well.

Disney your plan sounds great! Everything will be getting started soon :)

As for me, I'm on a medicated FET, so estrace, baby aspirin and vaginal Viagra until lining is thick and trilaminar, then I continue all that, and add doxycycline, medrol, PIO after transfer. Next scan is on Monday!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Yuck - I hate medrol! No matter what I do or how fast I try to wash it down with water, I can never avoid that nasty taste in my mouth. And the needing to pee in the middle of the night. 

I'll be doing doxycycline, medrol, and PIO just before transfer with PIO and another shot (yay me!) after. I hope your lining is getting nice and plush, Amanda!!


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: thanks! :hugs: Apparently DP's father is feeling much better--he'll need bypass surgery (at least double) but nowadays doctors are really good at those. Funny, I've never heard of/been offered medrol. So interesting--hard to know why different clinics prescribe different things. When's your DD's birthday?

Asterimou: I thought that, too--if cortisol really "killed" embryos, how do babies get conceived and born in these utterly terrible circumstances? She was just trying to tell me to avoid stress but that kind of ignores the fact that life sometimes imposes itself! Thanks for the wishes! :hugs:

Amanda: good luck building that lining! FXed for a lusciously thick lining for Monday! :dust:

Sorry again about the gushing yesterday--DP was late coming back from hospital, and I thought it was probably just because he was having dinner with his brother, but I couldn't get through to them so thought their father might have taken a turn for the worse! :wacko: I told him off. He's already called today to say everything's ok, so at least he learned his lesson! :thumbup:


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, don't apologize! Glad it sounds like DP's father is doing better, bypass surgery is definitely very common nowadays. I've always taken medrol from the day EC, once a day for 4 days. It's a steroid, that has good anti-inflammatory properties, that I think is supposed to help with implantation. It's not the most fun medication, as Disney said, so lucky you it's not in your drug cocktail! 

Boopin' how are you doing?


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello ladies - I'm doing good. I'm feeling some of the same symptoms as last time, but don't want to read too much into them. I'm going to buy a FRER while I'm out today and will test in the morning. I'll be 5dp5dt tomorrow, so I think I have a decent chance of seeing something if its to be seen. I'm off to see _Alice Through the Looking Glass_. Have a great day everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

*UPDATE:* I couldn't wait until morning. :haha:

Ladies - I just POAS and got a second faint line 4dp5dt!! I'm in shock right now and haven't told OH. He's at work and I'm all alone. So, thought I'd share it with my ttc sisters first. :cloud9:

It's very faint right now. I'll test again in the morning when I have more hcg in my urine. xx
 



Attached Files:







20160527_210413_resized.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Disneyfan88

boopin4baby said:


> *UPDATE:* I couldn't wait until morning. :haha:
> 
> Ladies - I just POAS and got a second faint line 4dp5dt!! I'm in shock right now and haven't told OH. He's at work and I'm all alone. So, thought I'd share it with my ttc sisters first. :cloud9:

No time to properly respond to everything just now but I saw this and had to say CONGRATULATIONS to Boopin!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

You transferred 2, right? :winkwink:


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - Yes, I transferred my 4BA & 4BB embryos. Fx'd they'll stick to the end. Beta is June 2nd. [-o&lt;


----------



## Disneyfan88

I just read the earlier replies. 

Klik - Don't feel sorry at all. We're here to support you through all the tough stuff, TTC-related or not. :hugs: I'm glad DP's father is ok today. Hopefully all will go smoothly with his surgery. You're right - those are common these days, so I'm sure it'll all go ok. DD's birthday is July 5. She was born just after 7:30 pm on a Saturday evening -- after my water broke around 4:15 am the morning before (Friday!). 

Medrol tastes gross and makes you pee a lot overnight. :haha: I take it in the evenings for 4 nights up until the night before my transfer.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - that's fantastic!! Perhaps twins?? :thumbup:


----------



## Asterimou

Oh Boopin :happydance: this s could be it! I'm sooooo happy for you xx that's a pretty good line for 4dp :)

Amanda: good luck with that lining, hope it gets nice and thick xx


----------



## amanda1235

Boopin'!!!!! That's amazing!!! I am honestly so very happy for you right now :D May you be the first of the positive run for all of us. You have given me lots of hope! I am crossing everything for you that beta's are nice and strong and that at least 1 if not both have snuggled in nicely for the long haul! How would you feel about twins? 
:dance:


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda - I'm extremely cautiously optimistic. I don't want to celebrate prematurely like last time. I'm kinda numb and don't know how to process this bfp. I'm just praying that these little beans stick!! I feel totally fine with having twins.

I hope and wish that we all get our take home babies. :hugs:
Thinking of you klik. <3


----------



## amanda1235

I completely understand Boopin'. I am sure that I will feel the same way next time, but you have to just try and enjoy the moment, and be optimistic like you said. We are all rooting for you!! Take it one step at a time, and at least your beta isn't TOO far away!


----------



## amanda1235

I also only just noticed the proverb in your sig, and I think it's perfect.


----------



## klik

Amanda: Thanks! Yeah, we're still worried but at least we've got some reason to hope...

Disneyfan: Thanks! I know, it's super-nice to get support from you gals, but I also don't want to be a downer! Cool about your DD's birthday--so are you going to clean up your diet and just make an exception on that day? Also... I'm sorry you're having the back-to-work blues... :hugs:

Boopin, last but not least! WOOOOOOOWWW! I know you don't want to celebrate too early... I really do... But every step in the right direction is a victory, and this is definitely one of them! Oh, I'm so, so happy for you!!! I'm going to stick to my official schedule and test on June 7th. I'll just have to vicariously enjoy your BFP in the meantime! Hang in there, and be super-nice to yourself! Hopefully this time it will stick! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - I'm so sorry for your FIL and all you're working through. it's so tough to have something like that on top of this already-stressful TTC stuff. Hang in there!!

boopin - WAHOO!!! :wohoo: congrats!! That's not faint at all!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Thank you Wish!! :hugs:

I took a FRER at 6dp5dt. That'll be my last hpt until my beta on Thursday. I don't want to obsess like I did last time. I'll insert a picture below. Thanks for your support ladies. It means the world to me!! :friends: <3
 



Attached Files:







20160529_045732_resized.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## amanda1235

Boopin' So happy for you!!!!! 

I had my scan this morning, and all looks good! Lining is 13mm and trilaminar, so they went ahead and scheduled transfer. They can't do it until next Friday, June 10, because the Dr. who I want to do it, is only available then (he's the one with the higher success rates). Apparently as long as I don't start the other meds (progesterone etc until Sunday, that'll be ok. So I stay on the meds I'm on for now, go for Intralipids THIS Friday, then transfer a week later.


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda - That's a beautiful lining... YOU GO GIRL!! Well done!! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## klik

Thanks, Wish! :hugs: Hope the "doing what comes naturally" project is going well!

Boopin: Soooooo happy for you!! How could you not obsess?! I wish you patience til Thursday, and a lovely BIG beta then! :hugs:

Amanda: Wow, that's a super-cushy lining! Sounds lovely! :thumbup: Any embryo will be tempted by that! Wow, it's so excellent that you can delay until you can do the transfer with the doctor of your choice! There's a lot about this process that just blows my mind. Like, I have an embryo in me, but no corpus luteum--those follicular helper cells are long gone, so all the hormones it would have made now have to be pumped in artificially. That's... crazy! Aw, anyway, your progress looks amazing! Hopefully this one will stick and stay stuck!!! :hugs:

AFM: FIL has been transferred to the hospital where he'll actually have the surgery. Thing is, he's FINE at the mo, so I feel terrible that we're all asking him to go through something that is, best case, going to make him feel a lot of pain for at least a month, and some pain going on to even a year... But long-run we do believe it's the right thing for him...

And... I'm really tired all the time, occasionally crampy, feel bloated and am super-grumpy. I'd love to say these are pregnancy symptoms but I am practically overdosing on progesterone, so would expect no less... I test one week from tomorrow. Wish me patience! :dohh:


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - woahhhh on the lining!! That's nice and cush! fx'ed for you!

klik - I really, really hope those are symptoms for you! are you going to test early at all? I'm glad you're moving forward with the preventive surgery (as it stands now) - you all would kick yourself if something happened and you could have done something like this to prevent it. 
Also, "overdosing on progesterone" made me laugh :haha:

afm - we are kickin' it old school this week! BUT, I got my mammogram moved up to today so we'll be able to do the medicated IUI in the next cycle and not have to skip another one like I originally thought! I've never thought I could be so excited for a boob squeeze in a vise!


----------



## Asterimou

Great lining Amanda, feeling positive for you xx

Klik: hang in there, one more week. I know this is the hardest part and really hope those are good signs xx

Boopin: I understand why you are guarded but I'm so hopeful for you, obsess away!

Wish: glad things have sped up your end, happy mamograming!


----------



## klik

Wish: ha, yes, that's a weird thing to be excited about! Hurray on the moving up, though I'm hoping the old school moves are actually going to do it for you!! Are you technically in the 2ww with me? I'm sticking to testing only on OTD, otherwise if I get a BFN I'll have a really hard time forcing myself to take the truckloads of hormones I seem to be on!

Asterimou: thanks! You've come to my mind sometimes when I think of what I've got as a potential symptom... The fact is, you never know until enough time has elapsed and you've tested... And life often throws you these curve balls where you're convinced it's going one way but it goes another. I dearly hope your next time just straightforwardly works. Have you decided whether you're sticking with your local clinic?

I'm adding "heavier-than-usual hayfever and/or cold" to my list of discomforts. I often think, "I'd better be pregnant because otherwise this is just not worth it!" But that's the grumpiness talking :winkwink:.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - The plan is to clean up my diet as best as I can, but yes, I plan to cheat for DD's birthday. And the 4th of July. :haha: I'm sending positive thoughts for FIL. The surgery will most likely be the best for him in the long run. :hugs: I know it's hard, but hang in there with the symptom watching and whatnot. I totally would have caved by now, but I admire your willpower to wait. As someone who had to keep taking all meds (including nightly PIO shots) for close to a week after we learned the news about the last pregnancy, I totally get your reasons for not wanting to test early. OTD will be here before you know it. :hugs:

Amanda - Awesome lining!! Transfer day will be here before you know it. I'm so excited for you! :happydance:

Wish - I'm glad you got your mammogram moved up so that you can use your next cycle. :thumbup:

Boopin - I hope all is well on your end! What day is your OTD?

Aster - How are you doing? :hugs:

AFM - I'm waiting on AF to arrive so that we can get the ball rolling. She should be showing up any day now. Once AF starts, I tell my doctor, and I get my calendar. Then I'll finally know what the plan is in its entirety. :haha:


----------



## Hope16

that looks promising boopin!!! fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hope - How are you doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - I hear you on the symptom spotting - you'd think I'd learn my lesson each time but I never do. I'm not quite in the TWW yet, I don't think. I better not be b/c we didn't BD last night, but we better tonight. I typically O on cd16,17 or 18 and today is 17, so I'm going to make sure we do it tonight and hopefully tomorrow night. I hate when BD'ing becomes a chore! But we did Monday night, so that covers if I O'd yesterday. I didn't use OPKs this week - I should have. I have a few, maybe I'll POAS tomorrow morning. How many more acronyms can I use in my little story here?? :haha:

My mammo was a piece of cake. A little awkward but the woman doing it was awesome and kept me calm talking about my kitties and such. I said, at the end, that that was nothing and women make it out to be such a big deal and she said that was the truth and it was a shame b/c a lot of women don't get their first one until they are like 65 and already have breast cancer. So ladies - get your mammos!! It's worth 10 mins of awkwardness!!


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies, I was able to get my thrombophillia screen on the NHS so that will come back in a few weeks. Also testing for NKC at my clinic but results take 6 weeks. I will then decide what is next. I'm swaying towards the ARGC in London but have a lot of travel coming up so want my life back for a month! I don't think I'll cycle until July/August time.

Disney: hope AF comes soon, not long for you now :)

Wish: thanks for the mammo advice, I will never worry about having one now ;)

Eagerly awaiting your Beta boopin, everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

happy beta day, boopin!!! I can't wait to hear the results!!

aster - my job is done!! ;) I hear you on having your life back for a bit. I know the clock is ticking for all of us but it's so nice to have some time back to yourself for a bit. I've really enjoyed this last month + . And now hopefully I can go into my next cycle fighting b/c I have more energy! if it's needed, of course. ;)

klik - how are you feeling today?

hope - so good to see you pop in! how are you feeling these days? you have the dog days of summer coming up in your latest months, huh?

disney - not long for you to get started. How goes the eating cleanse? I was doing pretty well and then we had pizza for the first time in a couple of weeks last night and I devoured far too much. It's my weakness for sure. :pizza:
But I did sign up for the Spartan Sprint Race (an obstacle/5k race that they have all over the country here) in Nov, at Fenway Park, so that is a good goal I have to get in shape/stay at the gym for!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies,

5/31 Beta #1 = 256
6/02 Beta #2 = 520

I'm officially pregnant!! :cloud9:


----------



## amanda1235

Those are great numbers Boopin'!!! :dance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - Diet cleanse is not going the greatest. I keep finding excuses for cheating. :dohh::haha: I'm sure I'll really buckle down once AF gets here. I keep feeling like it's going to start and then nothing. Very cool about the 5k. :thumbup:

Boopin - Congrats!! May this be the first in a long string of happy news! :dust: for a smooth, happy, and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: Thanks for all the support! :hugs: Yeah, you come to mind when I think of having to do the PIO shots even while knowing you don't have a viable pregnancy... except in your case, it wasn't because you tested early--there was nothing you could have done to change it! Incidentally, I've mentioned before, but my PIO shots are slow-release and I only have to have them 3x/week, which is... well, very welcome. Lentogest is the name... Not sure if your RE would be ok with that, but maybe ask? As for food... sometimes it's nice to just eat what you feel like... I'm sure you will get disciplined when you have to, though!

Hope: Let us know how you are! Hope it's all going smooooothly! :flower:

Wish: I was convinced I'd never have a mammogram, because who wants their boobs squeezed by a machine?! But then my mom had breast cancer... (She's ok, in full remission!) So I've had 2 mammograms thus far, and it doesn't even really hurt--it's just awkward, as you said, and uncomfortable, but only for a short while. Anyway, well done on getting yours done! :thumbup: Yeah, I hate it, too, when BD'ing becomes a chore. DP forbade me from recruiting him in that way (he's a real pain sometimes), so I have to sort of sneak up on him. Anyway, at the moment, in the 2ww and pumped full of progesterone, BD'ing seems like a foreign country to me! FX'ed that it is productive for you!

Asterimou: if you're going that route, you might as well think about booking a consultation with ARGC because it usually takes a month or two anyway just to talk to the guy! Excellent that you've had your thrombophilia screening on the NHS! I feel... I don't know, the NK cell tests are so inconclusive (and so expensive) that I don't know what to make of them. But ARGC would definitely insist you take them (they treat immunes with gusto), so if you go with them it's a good thing you're getting that out of the way!

Boopin: YEAH!!!!!! :happydance: How wonderful!! I wish you many more doublings to come!!! Really hoping this is your THB!!! Do you know when your first scan is yet?

Amanda: how is life?! Things must be hotting up for you!

AFM: I've been spending a lot of time driving my partner and his family to/from the hospital, and then hanging out in the hospital. All my 2ww plans have gone out the window: eat really well, almost exclusively home-cooked food so I know what goes in it... Lead a quiet life, mostly stress-free... sleep a lot... treat myself when I can... walk my dog for an hour a day (breaking it up into two halves)... There are some excellent news, though, which is that FIL had his triple-bypass surgery yesterday, and today was already conscious and cracking jokes (even while still on morphine). He's going to curse us for at least a month for making him go through this, but the surgery went really well and it's likely he'll feel much healthier (once he's recovered) than he did before the surgery. So, at least that disgusting pub lunch I had today was for a good cause! :winkwink:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Klik. We all do the best we can, and the best we can do is more than good enough. You're doing great during this tww - particularly with everything on your plate at the moment. I'm glad that your FIL's surgery went well. I hope the recovery process is as smooth and as comfortable as possible for him. I'll have to look into it that progesterone that you're on. I'm definitely all for fewer shots! I was on them for almost 9 weeks every night this last go around. :dohh:


----------



## Hope16

congrats boopin!!! how exciting!!! :dance:


----------



## boopin4baby

Thanks Hope!! :hugs: I'm cautiously optimistic at the moment. Fx'd I make it to my first scan. [-o&lt;


----------



## Disneyfan88

I'm sure you'll do great, Boopin! :hugs:

AFM, AF _finally_ came. Waiting to hear back from my doctor so that I know what the plan will be. :thumbup: I'm not sure how my cycle day 3 blood work will go since that would be a Sunday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:wohoo: boopin!!! Congrats officially!!! H&H 9 mos ahead for you!!

klik - yep, I agree with Disney - your best is all you can do! I'm so glad your FIL's surgery went well. He can curse all he wants, better than the other option! That's what I would keep telling him too ;)
That's great you've had your mammo done 2x already too! Woo!! :holly:

disney - eh, I agree with klik too - do what you can do. I have a hard time saying no to things as well. I HAD to have my bagel sandwich this morning but I've really cut back on the amount of times I have them per week (not even once a week now and I was up to about 3x/week!! yikes!!) 

aster - haha, I clearly didn't come on to say anything unique today - I agree with klik on the NKCs. My doc didn't even think twice when I mentioned looking into these b/c the studies are so inconclusive. It seems to be handled differently in the UK vs the US. I barely hear about these in the US but the UK docs are all over them. 

nothing going on here - I guess I'm in the au natural TWW. I don't know when I O'ed but it was sometime early this week. So I'll pick.......Tuesday! Since that would be in between our BD days. :) So I'll say I'm 3dpo today. I'm going to start Crinone on my own tomorrow just in case. I have a short LP and I wonder if I have been preg before (I remember a time my boobs were so sore I had to hold them walking down stairs) and maybe my short LP dashed everything. I don't know, but it's worth helping things along. I have 2.5 boxes of it left, so I have some to spare.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Still waiting on my calendar, but I got my lab slip for tomorrow. This doesn't even include the immunology work up that will be done at the doctors office! :wacko:

prolactin
thyroid antibodies
TSH
Vitamin D
Lupus Anticoagulant Profile
anticardiolipin Ab. IgG/M
Antiphosphatidylserine IgG/M/A
Antithrombin Activity
Protein C, functional
Protein S, functional
PT and APTT
estradiol
fsh


----------



## boopin4baby

Geeeee wiz Disney!! :wacko: I wonder how many vials of blood they need to run all of those tests.. lol!! Make sure you're hydrated and have a snack tomorrow. Things are starting up for you. How exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks! I plan to eat something before and have a snack waiting in the car for after in case they take a ton of vials. I'm going to a new lab that I've never been to before (Saturday hours), so hopefully the lab is a good one.


----------



## Disneyfan88

The lab collected 12 tubes of blood! :wacko:


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Disney :flower: Holy moly @ 12 vials!! That's quite a blood panel. How soon will you find out the results?? xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

The person who drew my blood said that some of the blood is for specialized tests (the coagulation stuff I believe), so he said those results will take longer to get back (probably Wednesday or Thursday by his estimate). I'm guessing the other results take a couple of days since it's the weekend. I need to do the blood draw for the NK testing in her office. I'm hoping that one comes back normal as the treatments (intralipid infusions) aren't cheap, and my insurance won't cover it (or the test). My doctor said I'd need them once a month until 4 months pregnant if the tests came back showing an issue, and I think she said it would be around $800 each time. I highly doubt that was a total cost for all of them. I'm not really sure what the intralipid infusion really entails, so given that and the cost, I'm just hoping I don't need it. :wacko:

I started BCP tonight. I'm on that for about 3 weeks. Lupron starts on the 22nd assuming everything looks good at my ultrasound on the 20th.


----------



## klik

Boopin: when is the first scan?! FX'ed indeed!

Disneyfan: Well, you're on the road again... this time, to your second THB, hopefully! 12 vials is a lot... When I did my NK tests it was... 8 or something? But I did the full Chicago tests, which include extra bells and whistles, so hopefully they won't need very many from you. Maybe Amanda can tell you how the intralipid infusions have been for her... But hopefully you won't need them. Hoping for excellent results from those bloods!

Wish: I, too, have a short luteal phase... I've also been wondering whether progesterone support wouldn't have helped me when I was trying naturally... Maybe that's the ticket... Good luck on your 2ww! :hugs:

AFM: full house: one of DP's friends and some of his family are staying over... They'd be happy to eat out but I want to try and eat mostly home-cooked food, so bottom line, I'm cooking for a bunch of people and playing hostess, so kinda exhausted. But good news: FIL is off the high-dependency unit and into the unit intended for rehabilitation and discharge. He was so discouraged yesterday, poor thing, not even being able to get out of bed by himself... It's very sad for such a strong, independent man. But he'll get there again, I'm sure! And as for my 2ww... I'm felling really discouraged. I feel almost certain I'll get a BFN when I test on Tuesday. My cousin, just 7 months younger than me, just announced she's 3 months pregnant, naturally (first baby), which is excellent and quite hopeful... But I wonder whether all this expensive IVF stuff has really been the right way to go, with all these months where I'm not even allowed to try naturally, and so who knows whether I'm being forced to sit out the very month when I'd be getting a good egg. ARGH! :dohh:


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, I'm glad your FIL is on his way to discharge! You've had an incredibly stressful and crazy few weeks, and I really hope you get some good news on Tuesday! You deserve it!!!

Disney, that's a crazy amount of blood! Hopefully everything comes back good! As for the intralipids, they really are a breeze, just a bit costly. Mine are $500CAD a shot, and I need them a week before transfer, day of transfer, then at 6 weeks pg. So potentially a $1500 increase in the total cost. My insurance doesn't cover it, but my insurance is crap, so maybe IF you need them you'll be lucky! Total breeze though, doesn't feel like anything, I watch a movie on my iPad while I wait (3hrs).

Wish, the tww sucks. Hang in there! 

Boopin' when's your next appointment?

AFM, I start my doxycyline, medrol and progesterone today, then off for Intralipids tomorrow, and transfer on Friday. I feel oddly positive, which scares me, because I'm not sure how I'll take a negative. Sigh. In other news, one of my colleagues just announced she was 6 months pregnant, and another one is off pregnant as well (not sure when she's due). Sucks, because the 3 of us last year, were talking about how our plan was to try and get pregnant asap this year, and well, it worked for both of them right away. Then, my brother (5 years younger) just got engaged, planning for a wedding Sept/2017. When I said I hope I am at least pregnant by then, even better if we already have our baby, he said "yeah, I hope so, because we will be trying as soon as we get hitched". Soooooo........one more thing to worry about. I know it's far away, but still now that's on my mind. The hormones are starting to get the best of me!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies! I can relate to the recent round of pregnancy announcements. My husband's brother and wife officially announced last night that they are expecting when we went out for his wife's birthday (I had a hunch before they finally said something). We're very excited for them, but we have a little bit of mixed emotions given that her due date is 4 days before my due date was supposed to be. Now I have someone right here in front of me chronicling the various milestones that we would have been meeting in real time. :dohh: They have no idea that I was pregnant earlier this year or that we've had any medical assistance on the fertility front. 

Klik - I hope you were able to get some rest this weekend and that your FIL is doing better today. Hang in there - you'll know one way or another very soon, and we'll be here with you regardless of the outcome. I'm still holding on to hope that you'll get that BFP. :dust:

Amanda - You're moving along! That's so exciting that your transfer is Friday! Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda and klik - If I can make it to my 3rd beta on Friday 6/10, an ultrasound will be scheduled at that time. Next week will be a milestone week for me if I can make it through. My last pregnancy ended at 5.1 weeks and I'm scared shitless that I won't make it past 5 weeks. I know I should be happy and optimistic because this is a joyous time, but honestly I'm not. I'm scared to death you guys. Fx'd until next Friday ladies!! [-o&lt;

Wishing everyone all the best!! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Oh Boopin, I understand, but try to hang in there!!! This time is a different try, so there are no reasons to think it will go the same as last time!! (Easier said than done I know!!)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hang in there, Boopin! I'm sure everything will be fine, but I totally get it after what we've been through. :hugs:


----------



## klik

Amanda: thanks! :hugs: Wow, Friday transfer! And hey, it's good you're feeling positive. And if--IF!! there is a disappointment (hopefully not), you are strong enough to bear it, so don't be afraid.... Enjoy the positivity! And hopefully it's more than optimism--hopefully it's a hunch, and you'll get your BFP and it will stick this time! :hugs: 

Disneyfan: thanks! :hugs:

Amanda & Disneyfan: Yeah, the pregnancy announcements really are difficult. It's not that you don't want others to be successful, but that feeling of being left behind is very painful... despite your very best efforts, all the money, the time, the focus, the dedication... Disneyfan, it would have been amazing to have been so close to your SIL's foetal development... What a shame...

Boopin: I'm totally with you! :hugs: My MC was probably somewhere in the fifth week, too--when it was time for my scan there was no foetal pole... I hope your experience is different this time, and that your scan goes well and you can start to relax! But I totally get how difficult it is... hang in there... every day is a little victory! :hugs:

I'm a little less pessimistic today, and I have to admit that like Amanda I'm apprehensive as to what state that will get me in if I get a BFN tomorrow. Well, I'll be disappointed, of course... But I can survive that. Either way, less than 24 hours to go...


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - :hugs: I know what you're going through, we all do. All too well. You'll do great tomorrow. Any symptoms to speak of?

boopin - same goes for you - you'll do great at your next u/s! I like to think how Amanda does - this is a completely different time, the outcome of this one is not dependent on the outcome of the last. Hard to keep that in mind, but they are exclusive of each other!! :hugs:

amanda - wow, transfer on Friday!! That's a lot going on between now and then. How many are you transferring again?

disney - WOW, that's a ton of blood!!! I think the most I've had taken was 6 vials and I thought that was a lot!

aster - hope you're doing well!

hope - how's it going with you?

yeah, all of those pregnancy announcements are disheartening. Of COURSE we wish them well, but yeah - why does it have to be so hard for us?? I know there's a reason but...ugh.

afm - not too much going on. I completely kept forgetting to do the crinone so that's out the window. I feel like I shouldn't start it on 7dpo. However, I did cut up some pineapple core this weekend, so there's at least that. My folks are coming into town for a week tomorrow, so that will be fun (for me, not always so much for DH). We have some fun things planned. So I guess that might help take the sting out of getting AF if she comes this week.


----------



## klik

Wish, there's nothing I can really point to and call a symptom... I think I'm colder than usual... I think I was more tired than usual for a while but not anymore... I was having some menstrual-like cramps (light ones) for a while but not really anymore... I sort of have a feeling that something is in my belly but it could be the lining or, I don't know, gas (or just my mind playing tricks on me)... Sometimes boobs feel sore, sometimes not... My libido is on the low side, but that's all the progesterone, I think. So yeah, nothing I can really point to with any certainty. Still mostly expecting a BFN, I guess, but haven't lost all hope.

Nice that you'll have some distraction in your 2ww! I will LOVE it if you get a natural BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Klik: good luck tmrw :test::dust: I know the last few days are sooo hard but there is a chance of BFP so I'm really hoping this is it for you xx

Boppin: I will be exactly the same if I ever get that BFP. I'm sure it will be fine and really hope it's a sticky little bean.

Amanda: :dust: for Friday. I have a good feeling for you sweetie xx

Wish: I'm really hoping this I your time too. It's so exciting and nerve wracking so many of you at the same stage. This could be it!

Disney: I'm also doing NKC next Tuesday, it's £500 and then £1500 a pop for immune treatment so I REALLY hope my levels are low also. I had 5 vials taken today for thrombophillia screening, so you beat me :thumbup: 

AFM: I'm in counselling again and it does help but I do keep on crashing. I have a wonderful husband and am trying to make the most of being a DINK. But as we all know it is very hard sometimes. Respect ladies xx


----------



## klik

Aw, dear ladies, I wish I had something good to share but sadly I got a BFN... I'm feeling pretty angry at the universe--when you really give your all to something and then it doesn't work, it just feels persecuting, and unfair. Still, I am nothing if not persistent--my follow-up appointment is on Thursday. Cornell is closed at the moment for a long-ish summer break, so I'll TRY to do one more natural cycle IVF here in London and, if that doesn't work, I'll do estrogen priming in July in preparation for a Cornell cycle in August. Hopefully you'll all be nice and pregnant by then!!! :dust:

Asterimou: it is indeed very hard. I'm really glad you have counselling... Listen, crashing is totally normal, and human... I'm sorry it's so hard. Right now, I'm right there with you... all of this really sucks sometimes. Much of the time, even. Hang in there... :hugs: You will recover, eventually, and find a way to build your family. Til then, I'm really sorry it's so tough... :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, klik :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry. I know you feel like you knew and all that but yes, the universe sucks when it's not looking our way. Literally everything about this process sucks except the end result - the meds, the money, the waiting, the failed cycles, the secrets we have to keep, the endless research we have to do. So, know that your persistence makes you a warrior. You WILL make this work, even if it takes traveling around the world for it to happen! Huge hugs to you. 

here's my little warrior: :grr:

aster - ditto. HAHA! same goes for you - it's so trying that it's definitely ok/expected/normal for you to break down. It's a lot to take on our little shoulders! Along with all of the regular adulting we have to do! But yes, try to enjoy your DINKness - hopefully you won't have it anymore sometime soon! Relish it now!

Thank you for all of the good thoughts on our natural cycle. I am sure I'll get AF this week, so it'll just be a pleasant surprise (ok...a shocking, no-f'ing-way-you-can't-be-serious surprise...) if I don't get it. HA! I'm assuming I'll be popping some Letrozole next week!

my folks are coming into town today, I'm pretty excited. I have Friday and Monday off of work so that excites me as well. I just haven't had my head in the game these past couple of weeks - it's been so nice out and I just want to go outside and play! :bike:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I'm so sorry! I was sooo pulling for this to be it for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs: It's unfortunate and unfair that we've all been in your shoes. Don't lose hope, and remember that we're all here for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Oh Klik, I'm so sorry. You seem to be unstoppable though and already dusting yourself off. :hugs: Thanks for offering words of support even in your time of disappointment. Short changed is how I feel right now but we will get our bonus one day!


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, I'm so sorry :( Totally sucks and completely unfair.


----------



## klik

Wish, thanks! The only other thing that doesn't suck, besides the end result, is the support--that absolutely rocks! Thank you very much! :hugs: I love the warrior! And hey, I'm totally hoping for a surprise natural BFP for you!

Disneyfan: thank you so much! :hugs: Yeah, it's quite dispiriting how little control one has, in the end, over all of this. Still... I'm way too stubborn to lose hope :winkwink: I hope the down-regging is going well and that your next cycle is indeed the golden one!

Asterimou: yeah, in point of fact I know that I ought to spend more time mourning this. It's so full-on now, though, with FIL about to come live with us temporarily and us suddenly having to become carers, that it's almost like I either mourn OR I move forward... there's not much time and space for both. Then again, I have a feeling that when AF arrives I'll be quite sad, because I know the embryo will be there along with all the lining... Also, chances are I'll cry at my consultation tomorrow... Anyway, I'm with you--I'm also feeling very short-changed. But like you I do truly believe that we will get our bonus one way or another, sooner or later! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Oh, Amanda, we crossed posts. Thank you so much! :hugs: I'm sending you good vibes for Friday! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - I guess that's how I usually feel. It does hit me at some point but usually immediately after the news, I try to figure out a way to move forward first. Then as soon as that plan is in place, i can go back and revisit the disappointment and be sad. But I feel better knowing that there was already a plan put in place before I allowed myself to do that. if that makes ANY sense at all. 
I didn't realize that your FIL was coming to live with you for a bit, I must have missed that. That's a lot to take on. I'm sure you'll do great and he'll be up and independent again in no time. How old is he? My FIL lives with us, permanently, but we don't have to care for him just yet. He's independent, only 68 yrs old. We lost my MIL 3 yrs ago and he just sold their house in Iowa and moved back out here and we kind of all just decided that his living alone wouldn't be the best decision.

amanda - good luck on friday! 2 more days!

boopin - how are you feeling?

disney - how are the meds going so far?

9dpo here, typical LP of 10-11 days, so expecting AF by the weekend. No real preg signs - I've had some slight cramping every now and then, and a big wave of dizziness out of the blue yesterday, but that's it. So nothing to hang one's hat on, so to speak. Boobs are not sore whatsoever, and that's been my #1 sign.


----------



## boopin4baby

*UPDATE:* My 3rd beta @ 16dp5dt = 4,387. I'll retest in two days. I'm very happy with these results!! xoxo

Wish - I'm feeling as good as can be. I'm just anxious to see what my viability scan reveals. I'm praying everyday that my embies make it to term. I love these little beans with all my heart. GL on your natural bfp this month!! Fx'd for ya!!

amanda - Showering you with bucket loads of baby dust for Friday's FET!! :dust:

Disney, klik, Aster & Hope - Thinking of you lovely ladies & wishing you ALL well. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hope16

Hi ladies! It's great to see some good luck finally gracing this board! I'm so happy for you Boopin! And I'm praying everything goes well for you Amanda with your FET!! Klik I'm sorry for the bad news but don't give up hope! Easier said than done, I know, but the end result is so worth it! 

And hello to Wish, Disney, & Aster! Hope you ladies are doing well!

I am always here, reading along and silently cheering you ladies on. A part of me feels guilty being pregnant while all of you are still going through your fertility treatments. I never want my presence on the board to make anyone feel sad but I can't help but want to stick around and continue to cheer your ladies on. Just know I love you all, and feel like you were all my original B&B buddies from the start!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome beta, boopin!! things are looking so good! we'll keep our fingers tightly crossed for the next 7 weeks and get you to the 2nd tri! :)

hope - I hope you do know that your presence doesn't make me sad/angry/jealous/whatever. I seem to only feel that way 'in real life'. Everyone on here, especially these Assisted Conception threads, I know has fought a long and hard battle to get to where they are so I'm very happy to know they accomplished what they set out to. :friends:
That said, I won't go NEAR the 'Trying To Conceive' forum anymore! I can't take the younger ones fretting over not getting preggo in 2 months! or the 18 yr olds trying for their 2nd. It doesn't resonate with me. (not to sound all judgy!!) :gun:


----------



## amanda1235

Boopin that's so great! 

Hope, I feel the same as wish, your presence doesn't make me feel sad, I'm very happy you are sticking around. Everyone else better do the same! 
Wish, I hear you though, I also won't go anywhere near the other boards, and for the same reasons as you. 

As for me, the hormones have definitely gotten the best of me, and I'm an emotional wreck. I have an optimism that scares the crap out of me, and I'm nervous for transfer tomorrow. Not because of the actual procedure, but because I'm terrified of the outcome. I'm trying to stay as calm and positive as possible, but it's very difficult. Especially with the meds coursing through my system! On a positive note, I'm done with the Medrol :dance: hopefully I'll sleep more than 2 hours at a time tonight! 
On a side note, my friend who announced her pregnancy, after her first month of trying, and 2 days before I found out my second cycle failed, just had her baby yesterday. I am very happy for her, don't get me wrong, but it just sucks.

Disney, Klik, Asterimou, hope you guys are doing well!!


----------



## boopin4baby

HOPE your presence is exactly as your names meaning. You give us all hope by continuing to be here while pregnant. You also inspire us to keep trying. Please don't ever feel guilty for being here. And we want you to stick around after your son's born, too. We love you and baby Tanelli. We're all here for eachother through the successes and the failures of our ttc journeys. xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

no miracle BFP this month - starting to get tinted CM like every month. Oh well. Letrozole, here we come!


----------



## klik

Wish: yeah, same here, I put a plan in place FIRST and then I can sort of collapse. Past couple of days I've been pretty low... FIL is still in hospital--he's blacked out a couple of times so they're worried about him. So I'm not in carer mode, still. Wish, I admire the fact that your FIL lives with you! I don't think I have that kind of patience. I mean, I'm thousands of miles away from my own family! :haha: As for your tinted CM... I'm sorry... :nope: There's a number of DOR women I know about who just got pregnant while they weren't cycling, so I always have hope for those off-months... :hugs: Letrozole it is!

Boopin: yaaaaay! That is a LOVELY beta, and way higher than I ever got! Looking good!! Good luck tomorrow! :hugs:

Hope: I really appreciate you being here with us, and encouraging us. I really mean that! Wish is right, a lot of it is about the fact that you've also struggled, like the rest of us, so the fact that you got there is actually very hopeful. Thanks for your encouragement! I shall try my best not to lose hope. Sometimes I struggle... but I think I can still keep going for a while. And please stay with us! I think of you very warmly and hope to tread your path someday...

Amanda: yeah, being left behind by people for whom it just happens is, I think, really hard... :hugs: But you'll catch up someday! And as for the emotional rollercoaster--unfortunately, it really is par for the course. We are all bipolar in this journey! It's inevitable! Hang in there... I hope everything goes beautifully in the transfer tomorrow! :hugs:

AFM: I had my consultation today. I got the go-ahead for another attempt at a natural cycle IVF. I got nudged in the direction of steroids and intravenous intralipids again, but I again declined. My RE mused that my cyst last time may have helped my egg to eventually be able to yield a blast, by adding estrogen to my system... so he was considering estrogen patches... but in the end it got too confusing, as I didn't even ovulate this month (ovulation was suppressed by meds), so hard to know when to start the patch. Now waiting impatiently for AF. Anyway, I'm feeling pretty low, discouraged, and pessimistic at the moment, but, hey, I'm people too!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I'm just on BCP for the time being. I have my pre-lupron ultrasound a week from Monday (6/20), and assuming there are no cysts, I start Lupron injections on 6/22. Estrogen patches and femara starts a week later. :wacko: Sorry about the tinted cm. hopefully the next letrozole cycle works out for you! :hugs:

Boopin - Fantastic numbers! :happydance:

Hope - I love that you're still hanging around and checking in with us. Success stories like yours is what helps encourage us to keep going. :hugs: I remember when I was pregnant with my DD, a lot of the ladies who were cycling together (myself included) were asked to leave the (monthly) assisted conception thread that we continued to post on by someone who only recently joined the thread because she didn't want to read about anyone's progress. I may have encountered several disappointments and setbacks, but I'm personally thrilled when I see the ladies here find succes. :hugs::hugs:

Amanda - I'm send you a giant dose of baby dust, good luck, best wishes your way!! :dust: :hugs:

Klik - I hope your FIL improves soon. You've been amazing through all of the struggles. :hugs: I'm glad you got to ok to do another cycle. There are so many factors and variables to consider, but you know what's best for yourself and should hold firm to what you want and believe. I really wish this next one works out for you!! :hugs:

Aster - How are you doing today? I'm glad that you have a supportive DH to lean on. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Klik: sorry you're in a slump but it's not surprising and I know you know you'll get out the other side, but......it sucks! Thinking of you xx

Disney: all the best for no cysts. When do you get your NKC results? Mine take 6 weeks from Tuesday! I had my clotting profile come back 'normal' whatever that means! 

Hope: I echo the others, you give us hope it can happen. As does Boopin now as well ;)

Wish: onwards and upwards, drugs it is. We'll all be hear cheering you on xx

Amanda: hope transfer was smooth xx 

I've had a nice time travelling with work this week and I've seen loads of pregnant woman and actually been okay with it. Sometimes the sight of a bump sends me off! Not your bump though Hope ;)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - My blood work for the NKC will get drawn next time I'm in the doctors office (6/20). I assume the results will take less than 6 weeks since I assume we'd need the info before we transfer. :winkwink: We're still waiting for the rest of my blood work results to trickle in. I think the ones related to potential clotting disorders is what's holding us up. 

It sounds like you've been in a good place this week - both physically and mentally. :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Disney; I think NKC takes longer in the UK because it is sent to America! Is that right Kilk? That means yours would be much quicker. 

I've been in two minds whether to test for it because there is inconclusive evidence around the treatment and even some bad press over side effects. Though I remember Amanda said she had intrelipids and it was fine:wacko: I think I may have googled thus too much. So, even if my NKC is high i still may not treat it, so why am I testing for it!? I guess the hope is it says they are low and that can be one less complication ;)

I'm definitely in a better place. Time is such an important healer. Sometimes things feel so bad but give anything time and it does get better.


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: hopefully the BCP will help you avoid cysts! Thank you so much for the encouragement! :hugs: Asterimou is right, most of our NK cell tests here in the UK are actually done in Chicago! Some get sent to Greece, but Chicago is THE reference place, apparently... I hope your clotting and NK cell results all look good! :dust:

Asterimou: Thanks! :hugs: I did exactly what you described, of having my NK cells tested and then choosing not to do the treatment. :wacko: Anyway, I hope your NK cells are at gorgeous levels. So glad to see you're in a better place! :hugs: Hope you're enjoying our bipolar weekend!


----------



## klik

Oh, I forgot to say: Disneyfan, the fact that anyone would ask you to leave from anywhere is truly bizarre to me! You are one of the sweetest, most supportive people in the universe! I don't understand how your presence can be anything but fully welcome! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey guys! So transfer went smoothly yesterday. I was exhausted though, after having been out late the night before at Jerry Seinfeld. Exhaustion and hormones made for a very cranky me last night though! Question, does anyone else's RE suggest BD'ing the night of a FET? Mine does, but I didn't feel super comfortable with it last night (plus the crankiness and tiredness) so we didn't. I'm hoping that doesn't hurt my chances! I googled it's done most clinics say not to though. So I don't know what to think. 

Did any of you do anything special after the FET's that worked? My RE suggests 2L of water a day, no sports and no long walks. I'm trying to stay calm and positive, but I'm absolutely terrified.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Asterimou said:


> Disney; I think NKC takes longer in the UK because it is sent to America! Is that right Kilk? That means yours would be much quicker.
> 
> I've been in two minds whether to test for it because there is inconclusive evidence around the treatment and even some bad press over side effects. Though I remember Amanda said she had intrelipids and it was fine:wacko: I think I may have googled thus too much. So, even if my NKC is high i still may not treat it, so why am I testing for it!? I guess the hope is it says they are low and that can be one less complication ;)
> 
> I'm definitely in a better place. Time is such an important healer. Sometimes things feel so bad but give anything time and it does get better.

I asked my doctor about the timing for getting results, and she said 2 days. So... I'm still on track to get tested on 6/20 when I got for my pre-Lupron ultrasound. I stopped googling the controversy around treating NK issues as I realized that there are multiple methods of addressing things, and I was starting to confuse which ones were the bad ones. My doctor treats NK issues with intralipid infusions. I'm putting my faith in my doctor at this point ashes been amazing so far and is one of the top doctors in the field in our area. 

I got my other tests results back. Thyroid is still an issue that we are controlling with medication. My AMH surprisingly went up from .64 (or .67? :shrug:) in 2013 to 1.08. FSH was 9.9 (up from 7.5 in 2013), estradiol was 36.4, and my prolactin was 5. One of my antiphospholipid antibodies came back high, so I had to get more blood drawn this morning to confirm that result. I think that one was related to a possible clotting issue...I think. 



klik said:


> Oh, I forgot to say: Disneyfan, the fact that anyone would ask you to leave from anywhere is truly bizarre to me! You are one of the sweetest, most supportive people in the universe! I don't understand how your presence can be anything but fully welcome! :hugs:

Awwww...you're so sweet! Thanks!! :hugs:



amanda1235 said:


> Hey guys! So transfer went smoothly yesterday. I was exhausted though, after having been out late the night before at Jerry Seinfeld. Exhaustion and hormones made for a very cranky me last night though! Question, does anyone else's RE suggest BD'ing the night of a FET? Mine does, but I didn't feel super comfortable with it last night (plus the crankiness and tiredness) so we didn't. I'm hoping that doesn't hurt my chances! I googled it's done most clinics say not to though. So I don't know what to think.
> 
> Did any of you do anything special after the FET's that worked? My RE suggests 2L of water a day, no sports and no long walks. I'm trying to stay calm and positive, but I'm absolutely terrified.

Amanda - Congrats on being PUPO! My doctor restricts BD'ing after FET and actually puts her patients on bedrest for 2 days following transfer. My acupuncturist believes in lots and lots of protein (like chicken) post transfer. She also pushes for eating pineapple core over the 2 days following transfer as it's believed to help with implantation. I've been advised to avoid consuming anything colder than room temperature, too. Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## Asterimou

Congrats on being PUPO Amanda :dust: I know it can be terrifying, I found having a few positive affirmations to say when I started getting overwhelmed helped. Here's some good ones: 

_I put my faith and trust into the power of creation within my body. May I be a vessel to bring my baby into being.

I am doing everything I can to ensure that I am in the healthiest place physically and mentally for this IVF. I inhale peace and exhale stress._

Disney: I think having faith in your RE is a good way to go. I can't help myself but question them, I probably drive them crazy! I'm actually moving clinics because I didn't feel they did everything quite right, and because the clinic I'm moving to has an average success rate of 52% as opposed to 34% at my current one! So, maybe I'll feel more confident with my new RE and be able to put my faith in them.


----------



## klik

Amanda: congratulations on a smooth transfer!!! Good luck!!! :dust: My clinic asked us not to have unprotected intercourse before FET, because it's unpredictable what the hormones would do to any follicles that did manage to be ovulated, but you were on a different protocol... I read one study that seemed to indicate that the presence of sperm in the womb is mildly helpful for an FET to work. But the relationship was really really tenuous, so I wouldn't worry about it! You're young, you have a lovely blastocyst inside you, you've had an endometrial scratch--now all you need is luck!!! :hugs: As for post-FET advice, that sounds like the advice my clinic gave me (except they also said no BD for two weeks to avoid risk of infection, but that just seems mean!) But of course I've never had an FET that worked, so I can't really help you there... I just wish you the best of luck!

Disneyfan: I think at one point you just have to trust your doctor, yeah. I think intralipids have pretty minimal side effects, and if my RE had offered just them I might have taken him up on it. It's the steroids that freaked me out! Anyway, I hope you don't need them at all... It's really great that your AMH is now above one! Your FSH is still under 10 (I know, just barely, but still...), which means any clinic would still take you if you wanted to use your still-existing eggs... My max FSH was 24.6, just for comparison's sake. Anyway, why am I saying this? Hopefully you won't need to think about this at all because your little frozen bean will stick and grow! :dust:

Asterimou: I hope ARGC really gets you that success! I have heard they're kinda boot-campy, incidentally... Early-morning scan/bloods, sometimes scan/bloods twice a day... But yeah, they do seem to get the results. Sometimes I wonder whether I should have gone there... But at this point, with my FSH, they wouldn't want me anyway. :dohh: Best of luck to you!!! :dust: Have you got a consultation booked yet?


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Klik, I filled out the online registration today and they said it would be around 4 weeks so I will wait to get my date. I'm doing the NKC tomorrow, I figure it's best to go in with all the info even if I decide against treatment! I'm currently in the process of getting all my medical records from the doctor, the clinic and the hospital;)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Asterimou said:


> Hi Klik, I filled out the online registration today and they said it would be around 4 weeks so I will wait to get my date. I'm doing the NKC tomorrow, I figure it's best to go in with all the info even if I decide against treatment! I'm currently in the process of getting all my medical records from the doctor, the clinic and the hospital;)

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Asterimou: excellent! It's all kicking off!!! Best of luck!!! :dust:

Where is my AF? I'm losing patience here! :hissy:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! 

amanda - congrats on being PUPO!! I've never heard to BD around FET but I've only had one. But they didn't say they wanted me to. In fact, during all of this IVF stuff, I barely touch DH per doc's orders. It sucks.

aster - glad you're doing well lately!! :flower:

boopin - how are you feeling?? when is the next u/s?

klik - how's FIL? and come on AF! dang it.

:wave: to everyone else! Sorry so brief. 

my folks just left and I'm back to work so it's been busy. i have all of my tests done, results to the RE and now we're just waiting for financial/insurance approval to move forward with the Letrozole cycle. If I don't get it by today or tomorrow, we have to skip this cycle. And if we skip this cycle, may have to skip the next one too b/c we'll be away around when the IUI would have to take place, I believe. Fun. 

I'm feeling a little low today about all of this. Just so many uphills to all of this. I want to carry my baby so badly and the acceptance that I may not comes and goes. Today, it's a 'goes' so I'm sad. I'll get over it but just needed to let you know you're not alone, klik! Or any of you, when you might be feeling low.


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies.

Wish; thanks for sharing as I get that a lot. Some days I can see the light and some days I just can't. It's been a good week so far. I had 8 vials taken yesterday for NKC and my ARGC appointment is on the 28th July. I'm going to start acupuncture again at the beginning of July. I've started the gym again and am feeling really healthy. I'm approaching this as my last fresh cycle. 

I'm actually going to Disney in a few weeks for a work thing. I'm going to take some time out to explore and am really looking forward to it. It won't be as good on my own but I'm sure it will be an experience. Any tips Disney?


----------



## amanda1235

Hi ladies!

Wish, I'm so sorry you are feeling sad. I completely understand, and it 100% sucks. I really hope you don't have to skip this cycle, I know how heart breaking it is to skip a cycle and feel like you aren't moving forward. Fingers crossed that doesn't happen!

Klik, the witch needs to get her shit together and just show up already. Hope you don't have to wait much longer.

Aster, it sounds like you are doing great, which is really nice to hear. Disney should be fun! I have started some guided visualizations (zita west) for IVF that have really helped. The positive affirmations you mentioned are also very helpful! 

Disney, Exciting that things are getting started!

Boopin, Hope.....hope you are doing well :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks girls - today is better. :) 
I called the insurance company yesterday and they said they did approve my cycle yesterday so we should be good to go. I called the RE and told them but it was already after hours so they should be taking care of it today. I'll start the Letrozole today. I don't know if I need a trigger or whatnot - guess I'll find out. BUT - of course - we have overnight plans in VT next Friday and plans all day on Saturday. If I do 5 days of Letrozole tonight through Sunday (today is day 5), that takes me to day 9. I typically O on cd16, 17 or 18. But I don't know if this med is going to make me O earlier? Next Saturday is cd15. We won't be around for an IUI appt...ugh. Trying to have a normal life AND TTC isn't possible!


----------



## klik

Hello, dear ladies! Apologies for the disappearance, but FIL has finally been discharged from hospital and it's been headless-chicken time in our household. He's recovering really well, though--DP keeps making him walk WAY more than he wants to, which is hopefully a good thing. Also, DP has decided to take some time off work to help with the recovery, which is really nice for me as it ends up meaning I'm not stuck with the bulk of the care (or not having to do it alone!) DP's brother and sister-in-law are in town, staying longer than planned, ostensibly to help, but... well, I can't say they're doing absolutely nothing, but it's pretty close. No, scratch that, they're eating the food I prepare. (Am I bitter? No, not even a tiny bit! Sorry, feeling bitchy today!)

Better news on the fertility front: AF arrived Tuesday night, had a scan today. I confess I've been a little terrified that the gnrh agonist would have shut me down for good (as my ovaries are old and knackered) BUT it turns out I HAVE follicles (even if my count has sadly gone down from 4 to 3...) AND no cyst! So, I'm hopeful this cycle is a go... Just waiting for bloods now!

Wish: I'm sorry some days you're feeling low... We all know this is part of what we go through, but it still really sucks when you're in it. :hugs: Probably part of it is withdrawal from your folks having left, and part of it is the uncertainty about timing (and never mind about the uncertainty of the results even if the timing works! GRRRR!!!) Glad your insurance came through in the end. Would they cover your meds if you had to skip the IUI and did medicated timed intercourse instead, at the last minute? Anyway, I wouldn't think Letrozole would make your cycle any shorter, but then again what do I know? I've never used it, myself! Whichever way things turn out in the next couple weeks, I hope it WORKS! :dust:

Asterimou: are you going to Disneyworld? Disneyland? Eurodisney? I'm super glad you get to relax a little bit too, even though it's a work thing! Also, good luck with the NK cells and the ARGC appointment next month! I do hear the appointments tend to be quite short (the man is busy), but hopefully he'll find the magic formula for you! :dust:

Amanda: thanks!! How are you feeling?! I'm so excited you are PUPO! When is test day? I so hope this works for you!!! :dust:



Oh, I just got the "bloods" call--this cycle is a go, even though my FSH is 17.6... my RE doesn't really like starting natural cycle IVFs with such high FSH levels, but I believe it doesn't matter... except of course if he believes it DOES matter, then that kinda affects my confidence too. Oh, well. Maybe I'll get lucky anyway... (Though, really, what are the chances?)


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOO!! Glad this cycle is a G-O, klik!! 
ugh, your household sounds like a giant headache right now! I feel for you. I couldn't take it. Hopefully your BIL/SIL will leave soon and you all can get into a decent rhythm with your FIL. 

yes, Amanda - how are you feeling? did you end up doing the pineapple core and anything else to help out implantation?

:dust: to all!


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, I'm really glad your FIL is doing better! I also completely understand the bitterness, it sounds like you've got a lot on your plate right now. Even if your in-laws mean well, having extra people in your house to care for puts a lot of extra strain on you, and complete mucks up your routine. Glad things are going well on the fertility front though!

I caved and POAS today. 6dp5dt. Negative with a FRER. I'm trying not to lose all hope, as it's still only 11dpo, and we only put back one, but starting to feel like maybe all my optimism isn't going to pay off. Driving myself crazy googling stories of people who got BFN on 11dpo to go on and get BFP after that. Gah! I don't think I'll test again until beta next Tuesday. I figured if I tested today, and it was negative, I could chalk it up to it hopefully being to early. If I test again in a couple days and it's negative, then I'll really feel like I'm out, but have to still take meds until beta anyways. This process is so nerve wracking. Trying not to feel defeated, but it's not so easy.


----------



## Asterimou

Amanda: that is very early and although some get BFP by then you are by no means out. My friend got BFN 8dp5dt (not a FRER though), then got BFP the next day. So just don't let the negativity set in. It could still be positive!

Klik: great you have no cysts and there are some lovely follies there. One of them could be holding your golden egg! It is the Disney in Orlando, which I think is Disney World? It was actually really sad as a little boy got killed by an allegator a few days ago :(

Wish: glad you're back on track. Trying to have a life alongside ttc is certainly hard but I guess it's good prep for when baby FINALLY gets here ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

wasn't that a sad story? yeah, Orlando is Disney World and supposed to be the happiest place on earth, but they are not having a good month so far. It sucks.

Amanda - it's totally early! You could actually just not be kicking out enough hormone to register on an FRER just yet, but still be positive. Hang in there - it's totally tough but you can do it!!


----------



## klik

Thanks, Wish! Yeah, I'm a lot less pessimistic than I thought I'd be. Sorta can't wait for my Monday scan! Do you feel any side effects from the Letrozole?! I've never taken it before! Hope your follies are nice and plump! :dust:

Amanda: thanks! :hugs: I totally get the testing conundrum. I'm really sorry you got a BFN... I really hope it's just too early! Hoping for a positive beta for you on Tuesday. :dust: Just a few more days! I hope you have a nice weekend, at least...

Asterimou: thanks! Yeah, like Wish said, it's a really terrible story, that little boy at Disney World. I file it under "even after this much effort, even if I do get pregnant and then manage to actually have a live, healthy baby, I can never ever stop worrying..." Tough life. I guess the only comforting thought is that this really is very, very rare... Do try to enjoy it anyway when you go...

Sorry I've been so bitchy lately--it's just a difficult situation, and the stress ends up going somewhere. BIL and SIL probably don't even deserve that much bile. It's heart attacks and old age that are the real villains!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies,

We have 1 little bean with a heartbeat of 126 bpm!! I'm in utter shock and disbelief. :cloud9:

amanda - I got everything crossed for you!! I really hope you get your bfp on Tuesday. :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I'm sorry that you've been sad lately. I'm glad that you go the ok from your doc and insurance to proceed. I really hope that timing cooperates for you. :hugs:

Aster - Your work thing sounds like a nice opportunity to have some fun. I really like walking around the world showcase at Epcot. It's great to walk through the little countries and see Disney's representation of them. The employees in each country pavilion are people native to those countries who are working under a work visa program. Be prepared for hot and humid weather, and be sure to pack mosquito repellant. There are no reports of Zika being transmitted locally by mosquitos so far (*knock on wood!*) , but the type of mosquito that does transmit the virus is in that area. Florida is also know for storms passing through almost daily in the summer. They are generally super short (maybe 30 minutes or so) and disappear as quickly as they show up. 

Klik - I'm glad that your FIL appears to be on the mend. I'm sorry for the in-laws hanging around and not helping. :( Woohoo - AF finally came! And no cysts!! :happydance: I hate that AF comes when we don't want it but takes its sweet old time when we do! :dust: that your RE is wrong and that you are lucky this cycle! :hugs:

Amanda - Hang in there. You're so not out yet! :hugs:

Boopin - Major congrats, girlie!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM - Not much new going on here. It's been super busy at work (hence my absence), so I'm really glad for the weekend. I have my pre-lupron ultrasound and NKC blood work being done this coming Monday, and assuming there are no cysts, I start Lupron on Wednesday. 


I took the news about the little boy at Disney World pretty hard and couldn't stop thinking about him while the search was underway. Audrey is just weeks away from turning two, and knowing that the victim is basically the same age as her was heartbreaking. I feel so bad for his poor family and really hope that they find the strength that will allow them to heal and move past this.


----------



## Asterimou

Good for you Boopin :happydance: enjoy every moment ;)

Amanda: thinking of you at your beta xx

Klik: I'd say the drugs in your system add to the bitchiness as well. Plus we all have different ways to vent. You get it out in your way xx

Disney: that's a great tip, I will head to the world tour. And, yes, I really hope that family can see past what must be a living hell. Some of the things people go through just seems so cruel, it's hard understanding it all sometimes. But you either get bitter or better! 

Hope your feeling Okay Wish xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - If the people who are coordinating your meeting or conference haven't mentioned it already, I do believe there are after 4:00 pm convention tickets available for less money. There are some terms to determine eligibility. 

https://www.disneyconventiontickets.com/disneyworld/parks/tickets/


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

klik - yeah, you have a LOT going on right now, you vent however you need to! We understand! No side effects from the Letrozole - it was smooth sailing!

boopin - AHH!! Congrats!! I love it! :hugs:

amanda - how are you holding up? did you test anymore? GL tomorrow, hon. :hugs:

disney - good luck with your scan and tests today!

aster - :hugs: how are you?

thanks for all of the pick-me-ups last week. I am doing better now, on an upswing, I guess. Finished my last Letrozole last night and had a scan this morning. I have 2 measurable follicles - 18 and 13.6. I don't know if they'll wait for the smaller one to mature or what. I'll get the call this afternoon with my next instructions, but trigger can't be too far away, I'd think!


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish - I'm happy to hear your doing better. :hugs:
I've got my fx'd for you. Grow follies grow!! I hope you get your Golden Egg!! :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

Hi ladies! Wish that's good news! Triggers must be soon indeed :)

I haven't tested again, and now I'll just wait for Beta. I'm terrified for tomorrow. I really feel good that it's worked, but I know that is just a feeling, probably because I want so badly for it to have worked. One more day to wait! 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks!! guess my lining is still a little thin so they want to wait another day. I go back in for another scan in the morning. 
it's crazy - the letrozole got these puppies growing WAY earlier than when I normally ovulate (typically cd16-17, today is cd10), so my lining hasn't caught up yet! I have some leftover estrace, I should pop some!


----------



## klik

Boopin: how amazing is that?! A heartbeat! Congratulations!!! I hope it continues to go well! :hugs:

Disneyfan: thanks! I'm feeling a bit better about the in-laws situation--starting to settle into it--but I've fallen really behind on work and am struggling. I mean, I know I'll find a way but until then I'll be pulling my hair out! Yeah, also, we TTC folk have a funny relationship with AF... Also, Monday is... today! How did it go?! I really hope your ultrasound went well and that you get good news about your NK cells! :dust: Finally, the little boy at Disney World... yeah, I just don't know how one lives with losing a toddler. I really don't. I mean, I guess you do because you don't have a choice but wow, it must be nearly impossible...

Asterimou: I wish I could cite drugs as an excuse but I'm in a natural cycle IMSI, hence drug-free! The bitchiness is all me! :haha: How are you feeling? :hugs:

Wish: thanks for the support! Really cool that Letrozole gave you no side effects! I've heard Clomid can be a nightmare, so it's excellent that there's a better way. I'm sorry your follies and your lining are out of sync :wacko:. I hope that changes in the coming days! Good luck at your scan tomorrow! :dust:

Amanda: I'm sure you're counting the hours! I really hope you get good news tomorrow! :dust: I'll be sending you good thoughts! :hugs:

AFM: had my second scan today. My lining is still pretty darn thin, but that's ok for CD 6... But my leading follicle is already 13, so it's possible that like Wish, my follicles are out of sync with my uterus. Let's see... The next two follicles are 9 and 8, so I'll almost certainly only get the one mature egg, if that! But the good news is, I do have a (tiny) fourth follicle, so I still seem to be making four per month! :thumbup: Daily scans now until trigger.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I hope that things get better for you and that you are able to catch up at work. :hugs:

Wish - I hope your lining cooperates and thickens soon! :dust:

Amanda - Sending you positive thoughts and sticky dust ahead of your beta! :dust:

Boopin - How are you feeling?

AFM - Ultrasound went well. Lining is thin (as she was expecting), and no cysts. I've been cleared to start Lupron on Wednesday. We are still waiting on my results for my phospholipid antibody blood work, which had to be repeated. Those results and the results for the NKC tests (done today) should be available later this week. Oh, and my RE is totally pregnant. I swear it hasn't been that long since by hysteroscopy, but she's totally sporting a sizable yet adorable baby bump.


----------



## Asterimou

Good luck Amanda :flower:


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda - Sending you positive vibes, GL!! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good luck today, Amanda!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

klik - I hear you with getting behind on work, but sometimes that can take a backseat for a bit. I had to do it when my sister was going through her stuff last month. You'll catch back up!! Do you have a good team that supports you at work? what is it you do?

disney - great scan results! looking forward to a free & clear on the rest of them. :thumbup:

I went for my 2nd scan this morning - the lead follicle is up to 22! the 2nd one is at 14, it could still grow by the time the IUI comes around. My lining was 4.something yesterday and it's up to 6 today, so hopefully we'll trigger tonight. Then we'll be all set for our weekend plans with no issues! yay! And who doesn't want to go hang out in Burlington, VT after having an IUI and then hike a mountain in NH the next day? :happydance:


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish - Awesome progress!! :thumbup: You have 2 plump follicles ready to go. And your lining is looking good, too!! Fx'd for your IUI. xx


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls, so I just got the beta results, and they are only 15.5, so probably a chemical. I have to go back on Thursday, just to make sure, and then I have an appointment with my RE after that, so we'll see what the next step is. :cry:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, amanda - I'm so sorry! I hope your appointment with the RE can help to figure out why it seems you can get preggo but it's not sticking. :hugs: :hugs: 
Don't give up hope - it's just another fork in the road on your journey! And who knows, you could get a pleasant surprise on Thurs!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

no trigger again tonight! doc wants to see the lining get a leeeetle bit thicker so going back for a scan tomorrow. I may just end up ovulating on my own and the IUI would be on Thurs. If not, we'll schedule for Fri and trigger tomorrow night. Ho hum. :coffee:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I missed the next page so I'm rewriting my last response...

Amanda - I'm so sorry to read about the low beta. Prayers that you just had a late implanter and that your next numbers look better. :hugs::hugs: I know it's really hard, but hang in there! :hugs:

Wish - I hope things are looking good with your lining tomorrow!


----------



## klik

Firstly, Amanda: I really hope it's just a slow one... It's good that your embryos do seem to like implanting, but I hope this one actually sticks! :dust: I'm really sorry about the position you're in... It's terrible to be in limbo when you expected to just KNOW by now... :hugs:

Disneyfan: Thanks! :hugs: So glad you've gotten the go-ahead! Well done on the thin lining and no cysts. I hope your bloods come out all clear and it's all smooth sailing from now on! :hugs: Also, so cool about your RE! Although I'd think, "hey, I need you to do this for me, too!" :winkwink: Hopefully her pregnancy will rub off on you... :hugs:

Wish: Re. work, I'll have to catch up one way or another! You're right about the back seat, though--some things will just have to be more rushed than usual. I'm unfortunately a one-person shop, so I just have to work late sometimes when there's no way around it (like today). I'm a portfolio manager for a couple of accounts, and I have to take care of the mounds of paperwork and accounting for the accounts as well as make the investment decisions. And since the financial crisis the amount of paperwork has increased exponentially! It's exhausting! :dohh: I forget what stuff your sister was going through--is she ok?! Anyway, I'm glad you seem to have one SUPER-follicle and another that might just catch up! I hope your lining thickens nicely for tomorrow. It looks like it's still possible for you to have your IUI AND go for your hike, so I'm rooting for that! :dust:

Boopin: How are you feeling?! Are the symptoms ok thus far? :hugs:

AFM: My 13 became a 14 and my 9 became an 11, so they're closer together now! If I'm really lucky I might get two eggs... I need to remind myself not to get too greedy--in a natural cycle one is lucky to get just one mature egg! I've started anti-inflammatories to try to make sure I don't ovulate prematurely. Lining is 5.4, so hopefully by ET (assuming there is one) it will be thick enough...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - :dust: for 2 eggies!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - that's wonderful!! That's great that the follies are closer together now. That's a good lining too.
Ah yes, the life of a portfolio manager - not always fun! :) 
My sister - oh, she went through a really, really dark period about 2 months ago that resulted in her trying to take her own life. This was right after we got back from our vacation in AZ, at the beginning of May. Not good times, but it seems she's doing much, much better now. 

Mine are 23 and 15 and lining only grew to 6.4, but that should be ok. It'll grow a little bit more, I think. What I didn't realize, but makes sense, is that it stops growing after you ovulate. So that's why there was such a rush for it to catch up to the follies. I'm going to take 2 more estrace again today - can't hurt. 

I really hate that I feel optimistic about this! I'm my own worst enemy, I swear it.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls! Thanks for all your kind words :)

Wish I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. My brother was in a dark place a few years ago, and also tried to take his own life. It was terrifying, and really difficult for the whole family to get through. I'm glad your sister is doing better! I know how hard it is to go through that :hugs: On another note, I'm really happy that you have 2 good follicles! I used to feel like optimism was dangerous, as either I would jinx it, or I would be setting myself up for disappointment. Now I just try to ride the optimism train as long as I can.

Klik, 2 follicles! That's great! Hope things continue looking great :)

AFM, I took a test this morning, just for fun, and it was definitely positive. Much more faint than the control, but definitely a line. I'm hoping that at least means I didn't drop overnight, as the test only measures 10 and up. It hasn't really hit me yet, as for some reason, even though I know I probably SHOULD feel out, I don't. I still feel somewhat optimistic that it's just a slower start. Maybe I'm just crazy.....but.....I guess we'll see tomorrow. 

That being said, this Limbo sucks. I can't celebrate, but I can't just drown my sorrows in a bottle of wine either. Just have to wait.....again......sigh.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Asterimou

Amanda; I really hope it is a slow starter, and I love your optimistic wave approach. I need to take that advice ;) good luck for tmrw xx

Klik and Wish; 2 good follies each:thumbup: really hoping your little stars are in there.

I'm off to Miami tmrw and then Disney so may be a bit quiet. Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

have fun, Aster!! Don't melt! :)

amanda - I'm so sorry about your brother. Yes, it was really terrifying - no one had any idea she felt this way. So much confusion, anger, sadness, helplessness. I hope your brother is doing better as well. :hugs:

triggering tonight at 9! IUI set for 10am on Friday, so no need to take time away from work since we're both already out on PTO! Then some fun plans to kick the TWW off. 

Question - when is O considered as being? when I trigger or when the IUI is done? or tomorrow, in between? just so I know which dpo I am :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish & Amanda - I'm so sorry to hear about the struggles that your siblings have gone through. I hope they are doing better. :hugs:

Amanda - Still hoping for a late implanter. :dust: for your next beta!!

Wish - Woohoo! Congrats on getting to trigger! I'm glad that your IUI timing is going to work out for you. For IUI, I think they want to time it for just before you ovulate, so I'd count from the IUI date. Kinda the same thought when you trigger before ER -- you trigger, but they want to get those eggs out before you ovulate them. Good luck!!

Aster - Safe travels and have fun!!

AFM - NKC test results came back entirely normal. I must say it's such a relief to have one less thing to worry about. I start Lupron tonight (I'll probably do it at 9:30 PST, so about 20 minutes or so from now).


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh ok, thanks, disney! that makes sense!

that's AWESOME about your test results!! I hope the Lupron doesn't give you headaches! When do you start the next thing (I thought there was something else after Lupron?)?

amanda - fingers and toes crossed for you today!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Wish! Next on the calendar is the end of BCP after Friday's pill and another ultrasound next Monday to confirm no cysts (again) before starting estrogen patches next Wednesday. I also start Femara next Wednesday and will be on that for 5 nights. If my lining check is goon on July 14, I continue Lupron through July 15 and start PIO that night (so 2 separate shots that day :dohh:). 

The Lupron needle didn't want to go into my tummy last night. Took 3 tries before I got the needle to go through. I'm a little rusty as its been 3 years since I've done any tummy shots. I've never done Lupron in the past, but I vaguely remember using ice to numb my belly before doing injections long ago. I wonder if that would have any impact on the Lupron if I started doing that again.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck, Amanda! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: I'm SOOOOO glad your NKCs were clear! Wow, that is a load off! :thumbup: Sorry about that Lupron needle! You'll get the hang of it again, I'm sure... :hugs:

Wish: I'm so sorry about your sister... I'm so glad she's feeling better... Gosh, that is such a difficult experience--so many painful emotions... Again, very glad she's better. As for your optimism: I think it's good for you. I feel like if you don't invest into every attempt, what's the point? Anyway, I hope this time your optimism turns out to have been realism all along! Good luck with trigger and onwards! :dust:

Amanda: I'm sorry about your brother... I hope he's doing ok now. Gosh, that is so tough... Is he the one who says he'll start trying for babies as soon as he gets married? I hope he's really turned a page... As for you... I'm thinking of you today. Hoping it really has been just a slow start. Good luck... :dust: I know it's been a really tough process... :hugs:

Asterimou: I hope you voted before your trip :winkwink: Have a grand time!

AFM: at the moment I'm pretty sick of my life... Sorry to be so negative, again... I now have these three follicles that seem to be growing beautifully (they're right next to each other so the sonographer missed one previously): 17, 16, 13... but my blood levels are going the wrong way. Estrogen, which the follicles should produce more of as they grow, is decreasing... Lining is stuck at 5, but at least if I could get the eggs I'd be happy. I've already been warned that tomorrow I may get cancelled, depending on blood results. I had a last-ditch attempt at acupuncture (new place--my previous acupuncturist has left the country) but this was at the time that I was desperately waiting for my "bloods" call, and there was no cell reception on the bed/table/whatever you call it, so there was this comical moment where I had to wiggle towards the window with needles sticking out from everywhere, trying to listen to my voicemail to get the bad news... UGH!!!! Yes, I'm sick of my life... though I know I don't even have it particularly bad, it certainly feels that way right now. :brat:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls, I'll write a longer reply later, just wanted to update that today's beta was 12, so confirmed chemical. Im gutted :cry:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - I'm so, so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I'm so sorry to read about your lining and blood levels. I don't know why this has to be so difficult. I hope things get better for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## klik

Amanda, I'm so sorry!!! :hugs: That is so heart-breaking... I'm really, really sorry... :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Hi, girls. So I've had a little time to process, and figured I'd update!

First of all, Klik, I'm so sorry that your bloods and lining are not doing what they are supposed to. It's so difficult when your body doesn't cooperate. Don't feel bad about being negative, it's completely understandable, and very hard to try and be positive all the time. Also, even though some may have it worse, as you mentioned, it doesn't take away how much you feel it sucks right now. I am really hoping that your cycle does not get cancelled and that you are able to get some good eggs from those follicles that are growing! Are you taking any estrogen to help boost those levels? Keep us updated, and know that we are all here for you, whether you are feeling positive or negative :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

AFM...We went to see the RE, and had a nice long chat with him. He said that it's a positive thing that my body seems to WANT to get pregnant, and now we just need to work on why it's not sticking. He also reminded us that even when you transfer a healthy embryo into a healthy uterus, the chances of a live birth are only 50-60%. He gave us a couple of options/things to think about:
1. Check to see if our donor has any pregnancies reported. Even though they screen the donor for everything, something like sperm DNA fragmentation is not always checked, and that could cause difficulties in getting pregnant. I checked....and there are pregnancies reported. Good!
2. Time for another hysteroscopy. He gave us the option of doing this again, and although last cycle I didn't want to, this time I think it's a good idea. All my bloodwork and other tests were all normal, so who knows, if I got any polyps back, that could be the cause of the early miscarriages. It means we have to skip a cycle, but I'm ok with that.
It actually works out perfectly. We are going to travel, and booked our trip yesterday. We'll be heading to Budapest at the end of July for a few days, then off to Manchester to spend some time with my parents. The Dr. said I can take something to delay my period so that it starts right when we get back, instead of on the trip, which means our next FET will be in August. I think this trip will be good for us. It falls right on our 1 year anniversary as well, which is nice. The sadness of everything comes and goes in waves, and I burst into tears while talking to my grandma yesterday, but overall I feel much better about everything this time around. Maybe the therapy helped after all :) The RE left us by saying, one way or another, we are going to get you your baby. It might cost us an arm, a leg, and several other limbs, but I feel good about it.


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies,

Heartbeat undetectable at 7.2 weeks, measured 6.5 weeks. D&C scheduled on Tuesday 6/28. I'm devastated to the core of my being. It's going to take a long time to grieve this miscarriage. :cry:


----------



## amanda1235

Oh man Boopin, I'm so incredibly sorry. This just isn't fair. We are all here for you Hun. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Oh Boopin, I'm so, so sorry. I know how devastating your situation is and I'm so sad that you've now been through it twice. I know it will take a while to get through this but I pray that you will soon have the strength to get past this and carry on. :hugs::hugs::hugs: We're here for you if and when you want to talk. :hugs:


----------



## klik

Boopin: I'm so, so, so sorry! To lose a heartbeat after you've had it... That is devastating... I'm so sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs: You're right, it's going to take a long time to grieve... Just... please be as kind to yourself as possible... :hugs: Life is just... inexplicably cruel at times. I'm so sorry!

Amanda: I love your attitude. Your RE also sounds lovely! It seems to me you are literally making the best possible out of a very painful situation... I think the hysteroscopy sounds like a great idea, so you can put this possible hurdle out of your mind. I also agree that the implantations are on the whole a good sign--the question is how to get further... And an anniversary trip also sounds brilliant. Budapest is gorgeous! And as for August... I hope your luck consolidates then, and you finally get a sticky one! :hugs: Best of luck, Amanda. I'm sorry it's been so difficult...

And me... yeah, my cycle was cancelled... On Friday DP came with me to my scan (which he doesn't usually do--I mean, how do WE even manage this absurdly demanding process?!)--and my follicles had shrunk. I mean, this is the weirdest cycle ever. There was also an extra follicle that just popped up at 14mm. My ovaries are doing something very strange, my lining is stuck at 5, and my bloods are behaving like the follicles aren't even really there. I haven't even ovulated yet and I'm spotting a bit. I mean, crazy! My explanation to myself is that, having suppressed ovulation for the past 2 cycles (for the medicated FET), I now need to let my body sort of shake that off and find its balance again. But the truth is, I'm scared that this is irreversible... So... IF I'm lucky--and it's a big if... I'll put on estrogen patches for my July cycle (post-ovulation) and then go to New York for August, to do a fresh cycle. So... Hoping for some luck, finally. It certainly feels overdue... For many of us. May it come to us. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - I'm so sorry that I missed your last update (I was catching up from my phone). It sounds like you have a great, supportive RE. I'm glad that he's taking the time to work with you on trying to figure out this puzzle. Good luck with your hysteroscopy, and I hope you have an amazing trip! :hugs::hugs:

Klik - I'm so sorry that your cycle got cancelled. I really hope that your body gets back on track very quickly. I agree, we are definitely due for some good luck on this thread. Long overdue. :dohh: I have faith that you'll reach your goal and wish you the best for the next try. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man... :cry: 
I'm so sorry for everything you're all going through right now. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

boopin - I'm beyond sorry for you. What is it going to take?! please know we are here for you when you are ready to come back. That is completely gut-wrenching and no one should have to go through it, let alone multiple times. so many hugs to you :hugs:

amanda - :hugs: to you too but you sound like you're in a good place. Doesn't matter - chemicals are tough to take to. But I love the sound of your travel plans!! Your whole plan for the rest of the summer sounds great. I think the hysteroscopy sounds like a good idea too.

klik - girl, be mad at your life right now! I'm so sorry your cycle was cancelled. WTH is your body thinking?? (Though that did kinda make me chuckle envisioning this woman with needles sticking out of her to try to get to her VM and only get bad news. I'd have thrown my phone!) Comedy of errors, this whole thing is, sometimes - I swear it! I hope you're in a better place today. I want to tell your body to shape up! 

disney - how are the meds going? when is your first scan?

afm - IUI was successful after a few attempts on Friday. Yep, a few attempts. Apparently, my cervix decided to slide to the left this cycle - I guess it can move with every cycle. How on earth are the sperm supposed to find their way with a moving target?! Anyway, there are 2 holes they need to push the catheter through and my 2nd one wasn't opening up for them. It's like my body refuses to cooperate in this whole deal! After a few tries by the younger nurses and a final try by the Nurse Practitioner, they got it through. Sheesh. So I'm 3dpo now - optimism has been overcome by reality - I'll be pleasantly surprised if this worked but I'm really not expecting it. :shrug:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - The cervix moves?? :dohh::shrug: I'm glad they were finally able to get it done, but I'm sorry it was so difficult to do. :hugs: I'm hoping that you get lucky this cycle. We really need some good news here. :hugs::hugs:

AFM - I have an ultrasound scheduled for late morning. My doctor wants to confirm there are still no cysts before I start my estrogen patches and femara on Wednesday. I assume I'm getting blood drawn, too, but I not positive.


----------



## Wish2BMom

it seriously sounded like something out of American Ninja Warrior - the gauntlet that the sperm has to travel through to get to where it needs to go! 

good luck at your scan! no cysts!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

No kidding!!

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

No cysts, so I'm cleared to start femara and estrogen patches on Wednesday...


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: Thanks for the commiseration... and YAAAY for no cysts! The estrogen patches, from experience, are a breeze (except getting rid of the glue is a bit of a pain!) As for the Femara... That is letrozole--I believe that's what Wish is on! Ooooh, may it bring you both the luck you need to get your babies!!! :dust:

Wish: Ugh, now cervixes (sp?!) move? What was it doing on the left?! I'm so sorry it took three tries... That must have been uncomfortable... :nope: Anyway, yeah, I hope letrozole is the magic substance for you... I hope this works, FINALLY, for you!!! :dust:


----------



## klik

Wish: where did I get "3" attempts? You said "a few". Sorry, my imagination just invented a number. Ugh. You should have had the nurse practitioner from the beginning! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik said:


> Wish: where did I get "3" attempts? You said "a few". Sorry, my imagination just invented a number. Ugh. You should have had the nurse practitioner from the beginning! :hugs:

If it helps, my mind also translated "a few" into "3". :haha: No one should have to suffer through multiple attempts, though. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Me too! I had to go back and check Wish's post, because I was SURE it was 3 as well. 

Wish I'm sorry it was so difficult, hopefully it wasn't too painful!

Disney, YAY for no cysts!!!!

Klik, I don't know if I said it already, but I'm so sorry that your cycle got cancelled. Totally unfair when our bodies don't cooperate. 

We are DEFINITELY in need of some good news on here though!! Enough with the crap! 

Boopin' hope the D&C goes as well as it can today given the circumstances. Take care of yourself hun, cry when you need to, and try to do things that make you feel good, however big or small. If you ever feel like you need to just vent about the unfairness and shittyness of all of this, feel free to do so here, we've all got your back. 

Aster, hope you are doing well!

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi ladies,

I'm back home from the hospital. I'm doing okay, just mild to moderate cramping and light bleeding. I'm still very emotional. My hcg rose over 50,000. I'm sure it's going to take awhile for it to fall under 5. We're sending the pregnancy contents to pathology for chromosomal testing, hopefully we'll be able to get some answers as to why it failed.

I'll continue to support all of you through your ttc journeys. I can't imagine not being a part of this wonderful community of fabulous ladies. As for me, I'll be taking a break until the end of the year. I have 1 embryo remaining and I want to give it the best chance for success. I'll be doing more testing and improving my health to prepare for my final FET.

I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your loving support and encouraging words. I wish you all the very best! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - I'm glad that the procedure went smoothly but know and totally understand how sad and difficult this is for you. I hope that time will help heal your broken heart. I'm in the same boat as you with this final FET and hope that we (and everyone else here) find the success that we so badly desire. 

If the testing is being performed by the company that did mine (Natera), know that they send out bills for A LOT more than they actually expect people to pay (mine says $6,600, but I was told to disregard that statement while they continue to appeal to my insurance). The lady I talked to from that company the first time they called me said that they would typically lower it to about $200 if your insurance doesn't cover it. My doctor told me that it would be around $100, so that's the highest Natera agreed to collect from me (they are still trying to get my insurance to pay something). 

My doctor would be quite a haul for you to actually see, but I know that she works with and helps patients from all over (either remotely via phone/email/Skype or in person). If you're interested in seeking out opinions from other RE's in Northern California, let me know, and I can pass along some of her info. She's definitely like no doctor I've ever had before -- and I mean that in a really good way. 

Sending you lots and lots of hugs. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

:rofl: I don't know how many attempts it took total - I was just picturing them sticking the catheter in over and over like 'boing boing boing' - almost like a fencing sword! It was the stupid medieval speculum that was killing me, though. 

yay for femara/letrozole!! I hope it works for you!!! yeah, those patches are a breeze. Except, yeah, the leftover adhesive that collects all the lint. :haha:

boopin - I realized yesterday that your D&C was exactly a year after mine. :cry: I'm so sorry again. Take the time you need and come back to us gangbusters!!! 

klik - another good friend of mine on here just had her FET cancelled b/c her lining didn't grow to more than 4. Lots of bad news lately, we're due for an upswing!

amanda/aster/hope - how you doing girls?

Nothing crazy going on here - went to yoga last night and the cobra pose really pulled on my lower abdomen. Could totally be b/c I never really stretch like that but that area is also feeling very full and heavy. I'm only 5dpo, though, so I shouldn't be feeling a thing just yet, so I'll just chalk it up to not having been able to work out in a week! :) Trying to stay zen, but I'm sure by the beginning of next week, I'll be symptom spotting all over again.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I hope the speculum was nothing like the TWO they used on me when I had to go to the ER for my post partum hemorrhage (I got sent home and was treated to a second pelvic exam when I had to return a few hours later :growlmad:). That plastic, ratcheting piece of sh!t hurt soooo bad. If I ever have to go back to the ER for a "lady issue", I'm demanding an actual OBGYN as those ER people don't know what they're doing. :dohh:

Please forgive me for laughing about your description of it being like a fencing sword. :haha:

Sending you lots of sticky vibes. We need some luck and good fortune to strike our group BIG time! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Ugh, I hate the speculums, for my first IUI the Dr was having trouble reaching my cervix, he had to change to the bigger speculum. That thing is so uncomfortable! I can't believe that no one has invented a more comfortable version.
Wish and Disney, you two are the next up for some positive news! Here's hoping you guys are the change in luck this group needs right now!

AFM, I think AF is starting today, got a little bit this morning....so I'll be calling the clinic to book my hysteroscopy next week probably. Also, I guess they'll tell me when to start the BC that I'll take to delay the next cycle until after I get back from Europe.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no - that visual was totally meant for humor, please do laugh. If we can't laugh, what can we do? :)

amanda - glad you can still get some things out of your way in preparation for your next cycle! and I'm still totally jealous that you get to use the words 'until after I get back from Europe'!


----------



## klik

Well, now we know that in our minds, a few=3! :haha:

Disneyfan: that sounds like a truly terrible experience! Let's hope you get nice and sticky-pregnant soon AND never have to go back to the ER for ANY reason! :dust:

Amanda: yeah, I need the "extra-long speculum," too. I need to remind them every time! Sorry to be a bit crass, but it's a bit weird to hear that one has an extra-long vagina! :wacko: I'm not sure that's something I needed to know about myself. So funny--so different for men! Anyway, I'm glad AF is here and you can schedule your hysteroscopy in peace... And be nice and ready for your European break! :thumbup:

Boopin: take whatever time you need to heal... I'm so, so sorry--I really thought you had it this time... :hugs: I hope with time you can recover from this loss... and that it turns out the last frostie you've got was the one you needed all along... :hugs:

Wish: I love the image of a fencing sword! I'm just sorry you had to go through that... Anyway, I hope it turns out that in cobra you've been stretching your belly for a very good reason! :dust:

I spoke to my doctor today... He was cool with helping me to prep for Cornell--the question was, how do you monitor for ovulation when there's been a "dysfunctional bleed" (a bleed WITHOUT ovulation?) I mean, when do you start counting the days?! :wacko: I asked him if the problem could have been the FET meds, and he said my cycle started beautifully... Then I told him my theory that my corpus-luteum hemorrhagic cyst had been producing some progesterone, and then it stopped, which then made me bleed. He said he thought the cyst was too small to have that big an effect, but a biology professor would give me an A for that theory :haha:. Anyway, his humour really helped make me feel better... He got a sonographer to scan me, and (1) my hemorraghic cyst (which might be an endometrioma, rather) has shrunk, which is good news no matter what kind of pesky cyst it is; and (2) most of my unovulated follicles have shrunk, apart from ONE, which has grown to 22mm :dohh:. So I'm in this bizarre place, with a 4mm lining, bleeding without good reason, and this big cyst to boot (could it have been an egg that we might have been able to retrieve?! Who knows?!?!) Well... On Monday I'll have another scan. All I want is a boring, normal cycle!!! :dohh:


----------



## Wish2BMom

meant to weigh in on that experience too, disney - how horrible!!! I don't know how you could even 'relax your knees/legs' in that situation!! seriously - someone needs to come up with a new tool.
I can say, however, that the NP that was successful with my IUI did have the magic speculum touch, though I don't know if it was b/c my vag was already traumatized by the 2 nurses before her or what. But it barely felt like anything the way she went in. :dohh:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - I started my BCP on cycle day 2 if it matters. I hope that all comes back clear after your hysteroscopy. :hugs: You're going to have an amazing trip!

Klik - I hope that your next scan yields good news. :dust: for a nice, smooth cycle next time around! I'm glad that your doctor is open minded about helping you prep for a cycle with another clinic. Fingers crossed that everyone can come together to find a plan that works! :hugs:

Wish - No one should need 3 people to get it right. You poor thing! :hugs: I really, really hope you get some positive news soon!


And yeah - I hate speculums, too. But nothing stinks more than the ones in the ER. Oh, and what's awkward is when they get it in you to prepare for your embryo transfer, and you have to sit there in the chair in the most unflattering position ever while you wait for them to retrieve the tube. And it always seems that someone says something funny while we're waiting, and I have to make sure I don't laugh so hard that the speculum pops out. :haha:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Lol - sorry. That was a super weird post. :haha:


----------



## klik

Wish: did you have to have your bladder full? I think that's meant to help with threading catheters (or whatever they are) through the cervix... But if the nurse practitioner was so good at it, I feel like she should have been called in after the very first failure. No one deserves that discomfort! :nope: Onto better thoughts: when is your OTD? :dust:

Disneyfan: your experience in the ER really sounds unbelievably traumatic. I'm really, really sorry. :hugs: I'm glad you have plans in place that SHOULD prevent that this time around... May it all run smoothly from now on. You certainly deserve that! :dust:

I just had a hastily-arranged scan... Yesterday I felt some pain near my right ovary, and I thought I might have been ovulating (since I didn't know where I was in my cycle!) so I panicked and begged for a last-minute scan, since I need to pinpoint ovulation. When I got there, the sonographer asked what I was doing there, and concluded it was for reassurance. I objected, of course! But it turned out she was totally right :haha:. And the best thing is: it worked! She told me my endometrium is thickening again (5.1, and trilaminar again), so it really does seem like previously I just had a super-short cycle without ovulation and this is a brand-new cycle with some cysts and maybe, if I'm lucky, some follicles. I think this is what my RE had tried to tell me on Wednesday, but I was so preoccupied with not knowing where I was in my cycle that I couldn't quite hear him. Now I feel comforted--I had a dud cycle; it is behind me; I have some cysts, which is ok because this is meant to be my "priming" cycle; hopefully I'll be back to normal from now on. This is by FAR the more enjoyable half of the bipolar fertility ride! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

disney - :rofl: I get nervous about it popping out too!!! hysterical!

klik - WOW what a turn of events! I'm glad things are straight now, though - priming cycle AWAYYYYY!! :dust: to you!!

OTD is a week from today. Still not feeling anything really. Everything has to do with slight weird cramps down below and only when stretching funny or something. I had 2 hard workouts yesterday and today and today I was a little dizzy, but it was hard and it's hot out, so again - not chalking it up to anything but that. I did have that sore vijay feeling, like AF day 1 where everything down there is just SORE. Ever have that? I had that on Wed. 

And I'm happy to say that I've lost 6lbs since my folks were here a few weeks ago! :) We had a BBQ for them that Sunday (6/12) and I ate so much that on Monday, I weighed the most I have in over a year. And this morning, I was 6lbs lighter than that! WOO!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - Thanks!! :hugs: I'm glad that your ultrasound was able to provide you with some answers. That's great that your lining is looking good already and is starting to thicken again! Best of luck with your priming cycle! :dust:

Wish - :rofl: Too funny!

I'm hoping that the minor cramps, soreness, and dizzy spells all mean good things for you. Be sure to stay hydrated. :hugs: Oh, and big congrats on the weight loss! :happydance:


AFM - 2 days into femara -- 3 more days of that. Tonight is the night for removing my estrogen patch and replacing it with a new one. I think I go up to 2 next time, and I'll eventually be up to 3 every 2 days. If my lining doesn't cooperate, I'll eventually be asked to wear 4 at once, so I'm hoping that 3 is the magic number. :thumbup: Hopefully this thing doesn't hurt (like a bandaid) when I peel it off!


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - forgot to answer you on the bladder - no, for some reason they didn't want that for the IUI. I have had to do that for the transfer, though. Wonder why they didn't want it for the IUI? In fact, I slipped out to the restroom before they came in because I didn't want them tickling me somewhere and make me wee on them! oh the horror!!! 

disney - so you could have a line of stickers across your belly or stomach??? and yes, yes it will hurt. I hate pulling off those and the medical tape from blood work.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Yes - I could totally have them going across my belly. :dohh: I'm really hoping I top out at 3 at a time!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Lovely Ladies :friends:

I'm sitting here at work on the night shift with some downtime. A perfect time to give individual shout-outs. Let me start out by saying that we really need some Good Luck on our thread. I sincerely wish everyone the best of luck wherever you're at on this "bipolar fertility ride". :haha: Credit given to klik for this phrase... LOVE IT!! 

Wish - Congratulations on your recent weight loss!! And I must say that I'm impressed with your attempt at the "Cobra Pose". :winkwink: I hope your IUI is a success. By the way... Miracles happen when we least expect them. 

klik - Great news that your UL is trilaminar & thickening again. Positive signs for your August fresh cycle at Cornell. New York sounds like a great place to do shopping or even watch a play or have a fine dinner. Do you plan on making a trip out of your visit?? Enjoy yourself, you deserve it. xoxo

adr - Thinking of you. I pray that you're having a happy & healthy pregnancy!! Update when you can, sweetie.

Disney - Your FET cycle is moving right along. How exciting!! :happydance: Do you have a tentative transfer date scheduled?? How are you feeling about things this time around?? Oh and Kaiser is paying for the chromosomal testing, thank goodness, because it's very expensive OOP. I'm really pleased with the fertility clinic that I go to. It's called Northern California Fertility Medical Center. The clinic is ran by competent, compassionate and caring professionals from the front to back offices. I'm completely satisfied with their services, unlike the Kaiser fertility clinic. That's why I chose to go out of the Kaiser network. And I have no regrets. Thanks for being willing to share your RE's info with me if needed. I appreciate that kind gesture very much. <3<3

amanda - Glad to hear the :witch: is paying you a prompt visit. Now, you can move forward with your next steps... Yayy!! What part of Europe do you plan to visit?? I wish you a fun and safe trip. You and DH deserve a relaxing and romantic getaway. :kiss: :hugs:

Aster - How are you doing?? You're getting closer to your Aug/Sep transfer date. It'll be here before you know it. GL!! xx

Hope - And last, but not least my friend. You are our beacon of light (hope) on this thread. You give us all reassurance that the IVF process can one day work in our favor. Some roads are just bumpier than others, but if we stay the course we can eventually get there. How are you feeling?? Have you started/finished baby Tanelli's nursery?? Fun times ahead!! 

THANKS FOR BEING MY SHOULDERS TO CRY ON. LOVE YOU GALS FOR THAT!! HUGS TO ALL!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

P.S. Do any of you remember brighteyez73 from the earlier pages on this thread?? She recently delivered her triplet baby girls. They are beautiful and all 3 princesses are doing well. She has a YouTube channel if anyone's interested in viewing it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Omigosh I do remember bright!! That's incredible, so glad she's doing well!!

how are you feeling, boopin? What's next for you?

I love your note about miracles. I know that's basically what it's going to take for us. I don't believe this IUI worked. TMI alert (if we have those anymore...) when I was cleaning out the Crinone yesterday, my insides felt harder, which is typically what happens before AF. I could have been imagining it, and it was also only 7dpo, but I'm just readying myself for AF to come. I'm not having any symptoms of any kind and my boobs would usually be sore by now.


----------



## klik

Wish: the thing about miracles... Well, if I had a penny for each woman I've heard about whose story is, "I just gave up entirely, and then the very next month I became pregnant!" I'd... have many pennies. The problem is, I'm constitutionally unable to give up. It's just not in me! :haha: But I'm hoping here that your current lack of optimism is your form of "giving up," which somehow allows you to "let go" and gives your egg/embryo the chance to dig in and make you pregnant! :hugs: Here's hoping for your own miracle, this time around. :dust:

Disneyfan: thanks! My patches' instructions said to put them below the waistline, in the back... Do yours say the belly is the best place? How confusing! :wacko: Anyway, yeah, I'm with Wish, I found pulling them out to be quite painful... But I hope they do their job of thickening your lining right up! :dust:

Boopin: thanks so much for taking the time on your night shift to reach out! And thanks for the update on Bright--I joined this thread right around the time she'd discovered she was expecting triplets. I'm so glad they're all healthy! I hope your healing, physical and emotional, is going well. I'm so sorry you had to go through this. I cannot imagine the enormity of the grief of knowing there was a heartbeat and then losing it. I think of Adr, too... I hope she's very pregnant by now. I really do. Thanks again, Boopin, and... much love and healing to you! :hugs:

I'm actually hoping to get naturally pregnant in this priming cycle. :haha: That's ridiculously optimistic! I mean, I even have a humongous cyst! What are the chances? :haha:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - You are an incredibly strong woman, and an amazing one at that! It's so sweet of you to take the time for individual shout-outs during a time that I know must still be difficult for you. :hugs: You sound like your in a better place right now, and I hope that you are able to continue finding strength and peace as you ride things out and ultimately prepare yourself for your next transfer later this year. 

I have been wondering how brighteyez was doing with her triplet pregnancy- that's amazing that she's given birth already. I'm glad to hear that everyone is doing well! :thumbup:

Wish - I'm sitting here with mental pitchforks willing your AF to stay away!! I've still got my fingers and toes crossed that you'll strike luck this month and get that BFP. :hugs:

Klik - I hope you're lucky this cycle, too! Hopefully the cyst either goes away or does something to positively impact your priming cycle. :hugs:

AFM - Yeah - the patch was no picnic getting off on Friday. :dohh: I got up from 1 to 2 tonight, and then in 4 days I get bumped up to 3 at a time. I hope my lining responds adequately because I really don't want to wear more than 3 at a time. By doctor and the instructions indicate I should wear them on my lower belly or near my waistline. :shrug: Tonight is my last dose of femara, so one less daily meditation to remember. :happydance:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: I'm sorry removing your patch was so painful... And really sorry you'll have to deal with so many! Hopefully yeah, 3 is enough! :wacko: So funny about the different instructions. Who knows why manufacturers pick one spot over the other?! Anyway... I'm sending you line-thickening thoughts! :dust:

I had another scan today, this time with my RE. I was right in thinking that we don't really know where I am in my cycle. He had suggested I just forget about this one, but I told him I really want to use it as a priming cycle rather than waste another month. So he's accommodating me, which is nice... But I'm upset that I'm back to being lost in my cycle. My big cyst is still there... Another one is shrinking... No idea if I've got any follicles... But progesterone is low, so I probably haven't ovulated yet--will know more on Thursday. The saddest thing for me is seeing DP so deflated by the news--we'd both hoped it was back to more-or-less normal but he's really disturbed by the wacky cycles (I am too, but I'm a perennial optimist so I don't stay down for too long...)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Klik. I got some medical adhesive remover wipes in the mail yesterday. OMG those things work really well - I was able to get the edge marks / sticky residue from the old patch of with a couple of effortless wipe strokes. :thumbup: I'll be up to 3 in a few days. 

I'm sorry that your cycle is still being wonky and difficult to decipher. I hope that things become more clear for you soon and that you are able to continue with your priming cycle. Big hugs to you and your DP. :hugs:

It's currently 11:40 pm here. DD's birthday is officially just 20 minutes away. Where is time going?! I was in labor for a good 40 hours with her, so I spent pretty much all of July 4th in the hospital before she came out via C-section not long after 7:30 pm on July 5th two years ago. :kiss:


----------



## Hope16

Hi everyone! 

boopin...you are so sweet!

I am feeling well. I get up to pee 4x a night, constant Braxton hicks contractions, and I feel like I swallowed a basketball! lol but his kicks are lovely and make it all worth it.

The nursery is almost complete (I've attached a picture). Now I just have to work on the decorations. My baby shower is in 2 weeks, so I'll have a better idea of what I need to get afterwards.

With 10 weeks left, I am starting to get excited and scared. Some days I look down at my belly and think geez, this little guy is gonna come out somehow and it frightens me! LOL
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Wish2BMom

gorgeous nursery, Hope!! and don't worry - as much and as long as we've been trying, the actual idea of having a newborn in my arms both fills me with joy and utter fear!! :) 

boopin - now that I'm on my laptop and not phone, i can respond better! Thank you so much for the indie shoutouts. I hope you're doing better. We all love you and are here for you!! :hugs:

klik - I think we both started on this thread around the same time b/c bright was in the TWW I think when I got on here! my how time flies...
Thank you for the miracle thoughts as well - I haven't run into that many miracle stories. Unfortunately, I'm surrounded by people who have had intent and been successful pretty quickly. A few, though, that have tried about as hard as we are, but those stories are so much more under wraps. 
I hope you get your miracle natural BFP this month - cysts be damned!! :dust:

disney - that's awesome that you got the 'Goo Be Gone' for your patches!! I was able to place mine anywhere on either side under the belly button and anywhere on either side on my back, above the bum/below the kidneys. Yahoo for being off of one med!! When's your next scan to see your lining? Happy birthday to DD! She must feel like all of the fireworks are for her! :)

amanda, aster - how are you ladies doing? you're quiet! I hope you're ok!

afm - 11dpo here, which is my typical LP length (10-11) but since I'm on Crinone, I'll probably go until Friday. Still no sore boobs but I was feeling some things over the weekend:
Saturday (8dpo) - went for a run, forgetting I shouldn't be running, and started having some slight cramps on my left side. So I walked 1/2 of it. Had a more localized cramp on my left side for the rest of the day/night, was cranky, and just felt 'off' like I did with my last chemical. Some lightheadedness.
Sunday - more sliiiiight cramping, ever so slight. Having more cramps at night than in the day. Some lightheadedness.
Monday - same as Sunday but i also managed to eat 2 dinners and a dessert in between! Dinner #1 - steak tips, corn on the cob and a teeny salad. Dinner #2 - chicken, brussels sprouts and pineapple (so they were both pretty sizeable!). A strawberry/blueberry trifle with a scoop of choc ice cream in between. WTH! And my stomach was growling by the time I got dinner #2! 

My biggest thing that's making me think this is all in my head, though, is that my boobs aren't sore. They have been with both BFPs before, I'd assume they would be again. But I know I've read tons of stories of women that said their different pregnancies were very different in how they presented themselves, so I'm trying to keep that in mind. And hey, maybe sore boobs for me means a BAD pregnancy so something different might mean something else! As you can see, klik, I'm the ultimate optimist too! 

well that was certainly a book!! so sorry!! :flower:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hope - I love your nursery! And you new avatar photo, too! Such a cute bump!! :thumbup: It's amazing that you're only 10 weeks away from your due date! I hope you're able to get some more rest and that you're not getting too uncomfortable. :hugs:

Wish - I'm continuing to keep all fingers and toes crossed for you! I never really got sore boobs when I was pregnant with DD or this last time (not until much later on). Your current observances sound promising enough to remain positive and hopeful. I hope this is the one for you. :hugs::hugs:

My lining check appointment is on the 14th, and if all goes well, we transfer a week later! My last day of Lupron coincides with my first day of PIO (July 15). My doctor is still deciding if she will have me inject the lovenox in my belly after the transfer. 

DD is excited about her birthday. The first thing she asked me for when I said "Happy Birthday" was candles, a birthday hat, and presents. Man they learn early! :dohh::haha:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: it sounds like your DD gave you a lot of work on and after 4th of July, but that all that work was totally worth it! :hugs: I hope she's had the most excellent birthday! Hey, from what I know about you, I'm sure she has! :cake: And hurray for the adhesive remover! That sounds brilliant. Sending you some more lining-building thoughts! :dust:

Hope: Your bump is indeed adorable, and the nursery is gorgeous! I love the breastfeeding chair (or so I assume!) It looks super-comfy. Aw, what a cozy home for your baby!!! Excited and scared sounds about right. I'm sorry about the contractions and the interrupted sleep and the discomfort... But oh, you are so close! I hope these last few weeks are as easy as possible on both you and your little guy! :hugs:

Wish: I totally recognise you as an incorrigible optimist too! :haha: Hey, we all know that symptom-spotting is, uh... unreliable at best... but I can't help being hopeful that this one has actually worked for you! I mean, if feeling "off" and cranky and crampy and hungry is because you got an implantation, then WOW would that be worth it. I hope with all my might that this time you've got your golden sticky embryo! :dust:

I'm still spotting--have been so for almost two weeks now. I can't help feeling something is terribly wrong... But... this is not so dissimilar from when I was taking the BCP and had breakthrough bleeding, and two cycles later I managed to get two embryos without stims, one of which made it to blast... So... Hey, I can always find reasons to hope! :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hope - I actually hadn't noticed the avatar change until disney said something, but I LOOOOVE it!! So happy for you!! 

disney - how'd the big birthday celebration go?

klik - would the doc do anymore tests to see what's going on or it's just a waiting game for AF?? how frustrating! I hope nothing is serious and it's just your body being wonky. You're making me nervous now!

ok so I'm going to let you all off the hook and say you can most likely stop crossing things for me. I really do think I'm out, which is fine. I couldn't feel more normal right now, except for being hungry every 2-3 hrs but I'm going to chalk that up to trying to eat healthy and it not being very filling!! Other than that, I got nuthin. I almost stopped taking my Crinone this morning b/c I figured what's the use. But I'm feeling ok about it - expected it, really. 

HOWEVER, and this is probably why I'm ok with things, I think we actually are going to try DE. I had some of that wonderful 'can't sleep at 2am' thinking time the past few nights and it came to me that DE would be a fraction of the price of most adoptions, I'd be able to still experience pregnancy (hopefully, and this is something I've found I'm pretty passionate about) and we'd get our newborn. And then maybe a few years down the road, if we haven't exponentially aged by having a newborn/then toddler haha:), we can look into foster-to-adoption. AFTER we have some parenting skills under our belt. 
DE is costly but I think we can finance it - DH is totally up for it, it seems. So am I. So I think that's the direction we'll go. I'm actually pretty excited about it!


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls!! Sorry I've been quiet lately, had a rough last week. First dealing with this chemical, hasn't been super easy, then I got a darn cold, then I messed up my neck/back by doing some cleaning/heavy lifting. THEN.....AF arrived on Thursday, and it was honestly the worst one that I've had in years. Crampy, clotty, heavy, and I was a cranky bitch X 100. (Poor hubby). Didn't start feeling somewhat normal again until Monday. Yesterday I had my hysteroscopy, and everything was perfect, not even a tiny little polyp to remove. Which is great! Except........now I'm kinda worried that maybe it's embryo quality due to the donor. (The Dr. said this COULD be a problem, something about DNA fragmentation of the sperm not being tested for or something). When we chose our donor, he didn't have any children of his own, and was new so there were no pregnancies reported. Everything else seemed perfect though, so we went ahead anyways. Now, on his file it says "pregnancies reported: yes" but nowhere does it mention live births. I really hope that it's not because of the donor, as we still have 5 embryos left, and that's a lot of $ and time wasted if it's actually a donor issue. I'm REALLY REALLY hoping that it was just bad luck, and that one of these little frosties are our take-home baby. Sigh....I should feel happy that the hysteroscopy was clear, but now I'm just more stressed. At least if they had found a polyp, then I would have had an explanation as to why it wasn't sticking any more than it was. 

Hope, I absolutely love your nursery and baby bump! 10 weeks left!!! That's amazing :) 

Klik, your optimism is great, and I know that symptom spotting gets the best of us, but sounds like you could have some promising ones! Fingers and toes are crossed for you!!

Wish, I'm so sorry that you are out this month. DE might be just what you need, and glad you feel good about going that route! 

Disney, Happy Birthday to your little one! Hope you guys had a great day celebrating. So exciting that transfer is getting close!

Boopin', how are you doing? Hope that you are taking good care of yourself and doing things that make you as happy as you can be! :hugs:

Aster, things good with you? 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies. I've been in a bit of a whirlwind. Traveling around Florida and going to Disney. The conference was full on so didn't have even a day to myself to go to one of the parks. We did look round a bit during 'field trips'. Man it was hot there and I got bitten by mozzies but apparently there is no Zika....yet. All in all it was a fabulous trip and I almost forgot about IVF which I really needed to do for a bit. But now I have all my medical records, I started Accupuncture yesterday and am primed for my appointment at ARGC in a few weeks. 

I'm so sorry Boopin. I haven't managed to read all updates but my thoughts and hugs are with you. You must be so disappointed but you seem so strong and I'm sure you'll dust yourself off. I'm sorry you have to go through this.

Amanda: I know you are struggling too. All I can say is I was at rock bottom after round 2 but now I feel okay again, and even genuinely happy. 

Wish: you aren't out till the fat lady sings! But I hear you on just knowing.

Disney: all I kept thinking at Disney was how much you would have liked things! It was almost like you were missing ;) it is a magical place. Good luck with the lining check x

Hope: nice bump, not long now.

Klik: you are super woman. Why not be optimistic. Someone said to me 'stop worrying about what might not happen, and instead get excited about what could'. Now we all know that's easier said than done but with all your body has been through it's not surprising it's a bit wacky.....anything can happen xx


----------



## klik

Wish: I'm going to be nagging old lady here and get on your case to use the Crinone! :jo: A fall in progesterone is what signals the body to destroy the lining (even if you start out with more than you need!), so if--IF!! your embryo has indeed implanted and you just haven't got any symptoms, you don't want its nice cushy home to be torn away. No homeless embryos allowed! That said, I think you really know your body well... and if indeed you're right, I am really sorry... though I am excited about the idea of DE for you. I've still got everything crossed for you, soon, to have your newborn in your arms... :hugs:

Yeah, I'm having a scan again tomorrow, thanks for asking... I'm wondering if I, too, should have a hysteroscopy. It's certainly been disturbing to hear I've got something called a "dysfunctional bleed." But hey, I still expect to bounce back from that. I just hope it's soon...

Amanda: so sorry it's been painful, physically and mentally... In a way yeah, it's great your hysteroscopy was clear, but in another one does wonder if those embryos are ok... I, too, really really hope those happen to just not have been the best embryos... I think you've heard the numbers too--only about half the chromosomally normal embryos implant and keep developing, and then even youngsters like you make some non-normal eggs... so hopefully it's not a donor-related problem... Hopefully all remaining embryos are good, and some of them are ready to defrost and then stick and stay stuck! :dust:

Asterimou: it's great to see you sounding so well! Ah, what a wonderful trip that seems to have been... Sorry about the mosquitoes but SO glad you don't have to worry about Zika! I hope acupuncture helps, and so do your DH's supplements--may all your prep put you in the perfect position to become a mum soon! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Birthday celebration for DD went really well. Man - she caught on really quickly to the whole receiving and opening presents thing. :haha:

Klik - I'm sorry to hear about the "dysfunctional" bleeding. I know how frustrating it just be for you. A hysteroscopy might not be a bad idea. Either way, I hope you get some answers about what is going on soon so that you can move on. Good luck at your scan! :hugs:

Wish - I agree with Klik - don't give up on the Crinone just yet. Hang in there at least until you test. :hugs: I'm still hoping that this is it for you, but it's great that you're on board with and excited about the idea of DE. 

Amanda - I'm glad your hysteroscopy came back clear. I know how frustrating it is to not have any answers. We've done so many tests and still really have no idea why we keep running into road blocks with normal, good quality embryos. If your donor was new to donating, it's possible that there hasn't been enough time since he started donating for there to be any live births just yet. The fact that there are other confirmed pregnancies sounds promising. :hugs:

Aster - It sounds like you had a fun trip. I love Disney World (and Disneyland!), and I'm positive we would have had a blast together! :haha: As of right now, there have been no reported cases of local transmission of Zika in the US. All existing cases so far have been contracted abroad. You sound like you are ready to kick butt on this next cycle. Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, ladies! klik - I actually did forget the Crinone this morning so reading your first line, I ran back to the bathroom! THANKS!!

amanda - ugh, yes, I can relate to 'worst AF ever after a chemical' - it's amazing what was able to build up in there after only a few days! I'm glad your tests came back clear, but yeah - scratching the head now. I agree with klik - even if everything is perfect, there is still an ounce of luck that goes into this whole process. I'd take a load off yourself and just hope that this one wasn't forming chromosomal-ly well and the next one will! I have all the hope in the world that the next try will be IT!

aster - your trip sounds very busy but fun! I've been to DW a few times - you can't help but smile when you walk through the gates. They must mist something into the air to help with the load of $$ you just dropped at the door! :haha: It really sounds like you are up and rearing to go for your next cycle too. Bring it on!! :dust:

klik - yeah, maybe a hysteroscopy would be good. Can you just order that? Good luck at the scan today - keep us posted. Thank you for all of the positivity too!! I do hope that we get our newborn someday soon too. How is it that my clock is FINALLY ticking loudly?? why couldn't this have happened 10 yrs ago?? Little late to the party, life clock!

disney - thank you for the crinone kick in the butt too. I won't give it up!

So I'm a little back on the 'maybeee...?' train. I haven't been able to sleep after my cat wakes me up at 2 every morning. I can't go back to sleep until a couple of hours later - wide awake just tossing and turning. During that time last night, I was cramping. Still having light ones today. I _never _cramp before AF. Also, everything 'inside' is soft, squishy and my cervix is high. I had GLOBS of cm yesterday, which I haven't had the entire time I've been on Crinone - it actually looked like CM and not crinone residue. I'm of half a mind to go get a test today. :dohh::wacko:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - :hugs::thumbup::dust:


----------



## Asterimou

Oh Wish, I'm wish, wish, wishing for this to be your time. How many DP are you? 

Amanda: I meant to write last time that I completely understand your DNA fragmentation in the sperm thing as I think my husband may have it. They said the only thing they'd treat it with is pre natals so he is taking them anyway. But your embies all got to blast and were frozen so I think that bodes well, mine didn't even get to blast :( although that could be me. I would try and put that aside, you have strong embies that were good enough to freeze so I'm sure your little one is in there xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you!! i'm 13dpo today.


----------



## boopin4baby

Fx'd for you Wish!! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks guys! So quick and crazy update.....I went to get blood drawn today, just to make sure my levels were back at 0, last beta was 2 weeks ago, and the levels were at 12. Anyways, my clinic just called today......and they are at 356!!!! Nurse is stumped, and has NO clue what's going on. I'm going back early tomorrow for another test, and the Dr will be there to HOPEFULLY shed some light on what's going on. CRAZY!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wow Amanda - what a surprising turn of events! Is it possible that you could have gotten pregnant the good old fashion way? Hopefully they will be able to shed some light on what's going on soon. That would be incredible if you end up with some positive news. :flower:


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda - I'm sending you all the positive vibes that I possibly can for tomorrow's results. I really hope you get an Au Natural bfp this month. Wouldn't that be crazy amazing after everything you've been through?? You deserve this miracle so very much!! GL!! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks for the positive vibes guys, but I honestly don't think there is any possible way that this was natural. The timing of the few times we've gotten busy, combined with the fact that hubby has a count of zero, then I just got my period last weekend and then the hysteroscopy......this all makes ZERO sense! Just for fun though, I took a CB digital, and it said "pregnant 2-3 weeks" I'm so confused!!!!!


----------



## Asterimou

So strange Amanda! What is going on?? Maybe this is your miracle &#55357;&#56841; I would be stumped too but I really hope it is the miracle we've been waiting for on this thread.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - I hope you get some clarity tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Hope16

Amanda, I will be on the edge of my seat waiting for the good news!! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - that's NUTS!!!! omg, I hope it's true!!! WOW!! talk about a miracle!!!

all of our dust goes to you now - I tested last night and this morning and both were BFNs. And I started spotting last night, more this morning, so I know I'm officially out. It's ok, though - I'm glad we have DE as the option back on the table. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I'm sorry that your out. Best of luck with your DE cycle! That's something exciting to look forward to. :hugs:

Amanda - Thinking of you today! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

So beta was the same today. I have to go back on Monday for another, in the meantime I've been given the list of ectopic symptoms with strict instructions to get to the ER if I experience any. They said they can't confirm that it's not viable, they can't confirm that it's ectopic, we just have to wait and see. I don't feel good about this, I just hope it all gets sorted out before our trip in 2 weeks!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - So strange. I'll be thinking about you this weekend and hope that you get some answers by Monday. I really, really hope you don't have any reason to go to the hospital. Either way, I'm sure you'll get things figured out before your trip. Hang in there and stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

And now I'm spitting a bit, brown light pink. Don't know if it's from the hysteroscopy, or something else, gah!!!!


----------



## klik

Woah, dear ladies, I don't know what to say...

Wish: I'm so so sorry it hasn't worked out this time... I'm also glad DE is on the cards for you. It feels to me like you should go through a pregnancy, if at all possible! But I really was hoping this was it for you. You did have one follicle that was looking great... Really really sorry... :hugs: Are you going to take a break or look into DE soon?

Amanda: I'm so confused I don't even know what to wish for you. I'm sorry you're in this state of extreme insecurity... I REALLY hope it's not ectopic. I don't even know whether to dare hope it's a viable pregnancy--it sounds so unlikely but I know we would all absolutely welcome a miraculous-seeming viable pregnancy! Ok, what I wish for you is: clarity as soon as possible, no hint even of any health danger, an amazing European trip, and a baby ASAP... In whatever way these come to you, may they all come quickly. I'm sorry you're in this limbo--again! I don't get why you seem to be stuck in these in-between states so often... Come on, Amanda's body--cooperate! I'm so sorry. I'd be feeling very disturbed in your place... It's a tough place to be... :hugs:

Disneyfan: I hope the prep is going really well... :hugs:

Boopin: How are you feeling? :hugs:

Hope: Can you focus on anything?! I think in your place I'd be counting down the minutes! :hugs:

Asterimou: Have you received your NK cells results yet? I hope you get the all-clear! :hugs:

My scan on Friday was extremely meh. My biggest cyst is still growing--it's like 30x25 now. But I guess it must not be making loads of estrogen, as lining is only 4.8. No other follicles developing--so you get this picture of something really stuck, going absolutely nowhere. Even though I'm supposed to be monitoring for ovulation, my RE doesn't even want me to test LH, as I don't look like someone who's about to ovulate. It's all kind of terrifying. Best news is, I'm no longer spotting, so that at least feels like one step back in the direction of normality. I just keep reminding myself I've had a horrid cycle before, with no development, followed by a cycle where we got two embryos, one of which was my very first-ever blast... So, trying hard to hold onto that hope... Scan on Tuesday. Cornell opens on Wednesday, and I don't even know what to tell them when I call them... "Hi, I'm trying to prep to cycle with you after my next bleed, but I just can't seem to ovulate!" :dohh:


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - I'm still waiting on the chromosome analysis results from my recent miscarriage. I was told it could take 2-3 weeks for the report. :coffee: I'm really hoping that they find something genetically abnormal with the embryo, at least I'll have an answer and some closure. The whole situation was very devastating/disappointing for me and OH. To have a strong heartbeat and then nothing at all within a few days time, was really gut wrenching. We made it so far to get to that point and then it was cruelly ripped away. I'm still emotionally processing this miscarriage. On a positive note, I've physically recovered quickly. I have no more bleeding and have zero pregnancy symptoms. My beta was 680 last Tuesday and I'll test it again this Tuesday. I'll keep testing it weekly until it's <5. As far as my final FET goes I plan on transferring my final embryo in October. Until then, I'm attempting to lose 15-20 lbs. I'm on a mission to lose the extra weight. That's my focus right now. Pray for me ladies... lol!! :hugs:

Ladies - I wish you all the very best!! <3
klik GL at your scan on Tuesday!! Disney you're in my thoughts & prayers. amanda I hope you get definitive answers on Monday. Wish I'm thrilled that you're considering DE IVF!! Aster any update on your NK cells test?? Hope how are you feeling hun?? I love your bump pics on your journal pages. They're absolutely adorable!! XoXo


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I'm so sorry that this cycle has been so difficult for you. I hope that you get some answers on Tuesday. :hugs:

Amanda - I'll second Klik's wishes for you. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - good luck today! I hope the weekend went by without any scares. I truly hope this isn't ectopic. How scary. Please keep us posted as soon as you can.

boopin - I'm glad to hear you're holding strong. It has to be devastating to see the HB and then not. I didn't get that far. I think I saw something on my one u/s that I had but she didn't dare tell me that what I was looking at was a HB so I kinda pretended that it was my pulse. But nothing else was pulsing so... Getting in shape and losing weight to be your best physical self for that little embie is a great plan! You'll do wonderfully! 

disney - how are you doing? scan this week, right?

aster - how are you?

klik - ugh, sorry about the 'meh' and still non-ovulation! come ON, klik's body!! and the cyst needs to make an exit and stop being such an attention hog! Once again, i like your optimism, though. As Amanda's body is reminding us, we never really know what's going to happen from day to day so may as well hope that positive things are on the horizon! Hang in there - I'm sure Cornell has heard weirder things!

afm - I'm doing fine. Had a great girls weekend at a casino resort in Connecticut over the weekend. Got to bust out some dance moves, donated some money to the Black Jack tables, ate good food, drank good drinks and made new friends (I didn't know a few of the girls). I needed that! One of my friends asked about TTC and offered to either be a surrogate or donate her eggs to us. I mean, come on. I love her for it - who just offers that? I'm of half a mind to take her up on her eggs! :) She just had her 3rd pregnancy and falls pregnant with no problem. I just think DH would be weirded out by us mixing his sperm with her eggs and then me carrying their baby...oh science, you make me laugh! I think anonymous is the way to go! HA!


----------



## klik

Boopin: I hope you do indeed get some closure... It's true, if you know the embryo was chromosomally abnormal you really can draw a line under it and hope for better luck next time... I'm sorry they're keeping you waiting for so long... :hugs: I do wish you the best of luck on your plan to lose weight! You seem to eat super-well, and I still can't believe you do your own PIO--you're an incredibly effective person, and I hope you can use that to get your body in tip-top shape for your lovely little embryo! In the meantime... I'm sorry it's been so painful. Like Wish, I've never gotten to the point of a heartbeat. I'm really, really sorry. I'm hoping like mad that next time, the heartbeat will keep going and going and going... :hugs:

Disneyfan: thank you! I'm thinking of you as you count down your days to your next bleed and FET! :dust: How are you feeling? :hugs:

Wish: thanks! You're probably right, Cornell has probably dealt with more complex cases... I'll let you know how my conversation with them goes. I love that you had such a fab time with the girls! That sounds like really great fun. But I'm totally with you--your friend was super-nice to offer, but, yeah, go anonymous! Otherwise it would be strange for your DH, strange for you, and strange for your child growing up! Anyway, I hope you get the best donor ever, in every possible way! :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey ladies! So thankfully, this weekend was pretty uneventful for me, other than just feeling like crap all weekend. Just got the results from this morning's beta, down to 158, which is a good thing. At least if it was ectopic, it might be resolving itself now. Hopefully. They still want me to go back tomorrow, just to make sure it continues to drop. They are really concerned about the whole ectopic possibility, and can't seem to understand why my body does crazy things with the HCG levels. Now, since I had to stop the BCP, I'm sure my next AF will arrive while we are away in Europe, which means we will have to skip August, which is pretty shitty. UGH! I wish I knew what the hell was going on though. I mean, what are the chances that 2 cycles in a row, I have weird HCG levels, and 2 ectopic scares? It's going to make it very difficult not to be a nervous wreck next FET for sure. I also can't help but wonder....if there was something growing nicely, and then the hysteroscopy wrecked it, and now that's why it's going down. I know it still doesn't make sense that the numbers were so low.....but yeah. I suppose I can speculate and worry as much as I want, and it's not really going to do anything other than drive me batshit crazy. So I'll try to stop hehe. As long as this gets sorted out before our trip.....As much as I hate skipping a cycle, I REALLY feel like I need a break from this. 

Boopin', I'm glad your feeling physically better, and I'm confident that you will feel emotionally better with time as well. I hear you on trying to lose some weight. I've put on a lot since starting this whole process almost a year ago, and would LOVE to drop some of it before the next round. 

Klik, Hope your chat with cornell goes well! I'm sure they've heard more complicated stories, they'll tell you what to do :)

Wish, your girls weekend sounded great! and wow! How nice of your friend to offer? I mean yeah, could be strange, and I definitely understand your wanting to go anonymous instead, but still, really sweet of her to offer! 

Disney and Aster, hope you are doing well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh good, i'm glad it's going down, Amanda! in a weird way, b/c the miracle baby would be tough to believe and I think you'd be worrying the ENTIRE time. No need for that, we need to enjoy our future pregnancies!! :) 
I hear you on needing to take time off. That's what happened to me after my chemical in April and it felt wonderful to not think about TTC for a few weeks. I hope you have an amazing trip and I can't wait to hear about it when you get back! THEN start to think TTC stuff again! :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - I must have just missed your post yesterday while I was posting my last reply. I'm sorry that it's taking so long to get your results back. I just checked, and the lab sent my results to my doctor about a week after my D&C. Continue staying strong, and best of luck with reaching your weight loss goal. You've got this! :hugs:

Wish - Your girls weekend sounds great -- the perfect recipe for destressing. :thumbup: That's an amazing offer from your friend, but I concur with your thoughts. I think I'd be more comfortable with DEs from an anonymous person as I'd always be paranoid that my friend would think of my child as hers. :wacko: I wish you good luck and positive vibes as you navigate through the process! :hugs:

Klik - FET is scheduled for next Thursday! Assuming my lining check this Thursday looks good, that is. So, as of right now, the hope is that I won't be bleeding any time soon -- hopefully not for at least a year! :winkwink: I'm feeling good. My meds haven't given me any noticeable side effects so far (*knock on wood*), which is great. I get my new medication calendar at my lining check appointment, but as of right now, the plan is to finish my last Lupron dose a week from Friday -- the same day that I start PIO injections. Good luck with your upcoming ultrasound and talk with Cornell!

Amanda - I'm glad to hear that things appear to be resolving for you. I'm sorry that you had to stop your BCP and that your next cycle has to be pushed back. You'll get there. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## klik

Amanda: I'm really sorry your body is doing crazy things... I'm with Wish, though, I think it's better that beta is going down. It's just less scary that way. I do hope you get some clarity before your break, and then a real, nice, relaxing vacation. I think it will do you a world of good! I'm really sorry it's been so rough... I hope your body is indeed more cooperative for your next attempt! :hugs:

Disneyfan: WOW, is that around the corner or what?! I hope your scan tomorrow is perfection itself, and wow wow WOW, good luck next Thursday! Bad klik, forgetting you've already had your bleed! :fool: My gosh, I can't believe how close you are! You're right, NO bleeds allowed for you for at least a year! :dust: I'm sending you good vibes (lining-thickening ones for now!). I'm glad you're feeling good! Best of luck!!! :hugs:

And me: latest scan showed basically no change. I seem to be frozen in time! :wacko: But I spoke to the RE at Cornell today (I never thought I'd speak to him directly today!!) and he was pretty calm about the whole thing--suggested I go back to the clinic just twice a week and monitor progesterone only, because from that it's possible to interpolate pretty closely where ovulation must have occurred. I feel very reassured by his complete lack of drama! :thumbup: Also, I'm taking a little work trip (to Greece!) starting tomorrow so I'll probably be even more disappeared than I have been lately... But I'll be thinking of you gals, and sending you good thoughts towards your progress in each of your (very different!) situations... Take care! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Klik's! :hugs: I'm sorry that your uterus is still being stubborn. I hope it starts cooperating soon! :dust: I'm glad that you were able to talk to the RE at Cornell and get some reassurances about steps moving forward. I hope you have a wonderful time in Greece! I'd love to see some scenic pictures sometime after you get back if you have time to take any you'd like to share! :thumbup: Safe travels! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Greece! how wonderful! I would love to go there! enjoy, have a ball and maybe your uterus will forget about being stubborn in the Grecian sun and get on board!
That's awesome you got to talk to the doc at Cornell today AND were comforted by him. Things are going to be moving for you now!

good luck at your scan today, disney! I hope you have lots and lots of plumping! :dust:

We aren't meeting with the RE to discuss DE until next Thurs, so I'm at a standstill with TTC right now, which isn't a bad thing. My BIL is in town staying with us, we have a packed weekend, we're having layoffs at work today and i'm just trying to eat well and work out when I can. We also have a week-long vacation coming up at the beach in Maine with 2 other families at the end of July, so that's some fun stuff we can look forward to. :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Wish! Lining was 12.1 mm, so we are good to go for our transfer next Thursday. And no need to go from 3-4 estrogen patches. :happydance:

It sounds like you have some nice stuff on the horizon. Sometimes that break from thinking about TTC stuff is the best. We had a great time at Disneyland in May, and it was so nice to just relax and not think or worry about this stuff. I hope things go ok with work and that you enjoy your visit and upcoming trip! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - Congratulations on your beautiful 12.1 mm lining!! :happydance: Sending you positive vibes and bucket loads of baby dust for next Thursday's transfer!! :hugs: :dust: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Boopin! How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - I'm doing better physically, but emotionally I have both good days and bad days. The bleeding stopped 1 week after my D&C. I've lost 6 lbs in the past 2 weeks. My bhcg on 7/13 was 48. And I'm still waiting on the pathology report from Kaiser. As soon as I find out the results from the chromosomal analysis, I'll update you lovely ladies. I'm looking forward to my FET in October. That's my focus. Until then, I'll continue to follow all of your ttc journeys!! :hugs:

I'm praying that your 5BB and my 6BB embryos give us our Rainbow Babies!! Much Love & GL to you Disney!! *xoxo*


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - it's good that you're doing well physically. I bled for what seemed like forever. My spotting continued for almost an entire month. I know how hard it is for you emotionally -- hang in there. :hugs: I hope you don't have to wait much longer for your pathology results. Take care of yourself. The break that you're giving yourself should help you both physically and emotionally. Even if you're planning to lay low for awhile, we'll still be here for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

disney - what a gorgeous lining! maybe I should have done patches instead of the estrace pills. I forgot I still had patches when I was making the suggestion to my doc. Oh well. Fingers are so crossed for an uneventful transfer and the TWW after that!

boopin - well done on the weightloss, that's incredible! are you going for a certain number or just trying to 'lose a few'? I'm glad you're feeling well physically and hopefully your psyche is healing too. Those results will help, I'm sure. They did for me. 

I have to be in a bathing suit in about a week. I wouldn't mind shedding another 2-3lbs but I've found, at the current weight I am, that means eating SUUUUPER clean. Not that that's a bad thing, but there's no room for error. So I guess that's what I'll do all next week - fruits, veggies, hard-boiled eggs, low low low carbs.
I don't know how, 4 yrs ago, I was able to maintain a weight that was about 8lbs less than where I am right now!! Age?? GAH!


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies, The pathology report is in...

*Pathology Results:*
Karyotype: arr(1-22)x2,(XY)x1 
Array CGH: A normal male microarray result with 
no copy number changes of clinical significance.

We were pregnant with a normal male embryo. So, now I'm left wondering why he didn't continue to grow?? :shrug: I'm sure now my RE will want to run a bunch of tests on me before I attempt my final FET. I'm perplexed as to why my pregnancy failed. Still no closure, just more questions.

Honestly, this news is hitting me hard. I didn't think that the results would effect me like this, but they are. I was pregnant with the son I've always wanted and he didn't survive. I'm going to have a sad day today. :cry:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - Good luck with you diet. The beach is going to be awesome!

Boopin - I'm sorry that you didn't find the answers you were searching for. :hugs: We tested our embryos via PGS and knew it was genetically normal, but we had it tested again after my D&C anyway. If anything, the results told us that the lab thawed the right embryo for transfer, but the fact that the embryo was a normal girl didn't tell us anything about why the pregnancy failed to progress. My doctor ran a bunch of tests that still don't really point to a cause for 2 failed cycles with normal embryos. She did completely change my protocol for this cycle. If things work out, I can give you more details about what we did this time that was differ not from before. Hang in there. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - I'd appreciate that information very much. I'll take all the ideas/tips that I can. Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - I'll type it out for you as soon as I have a chance to. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, boopin - I was hoping that would not be the answer. This happened to another friend of mine as well. I don't know what to say other than it wasn't meant to be this time around, but it WILL be. You'll have your son - his little spirit is out there trying to get to you. It'll happen. Huge hugs to you today, my friend. :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Thank you Wish for your kind words of encouragement. They mean everything to me right now. :hugs:

I'm headed to work... ughhhh!! I'll check back into bnb as soon as I can. Have a great day ladies. I'll talk to you soon. xoxo


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - Sorry if this looks jumbled. I typed it out on an iPad. 

*Prior FETs:*

Medications: Estrace, baby aspirin, dexamethesone, medrol, doxycycline, PIO, birth control pills only to manipulate cycle length for an exact transfer date (did not do BCP prior to every cycle)

*Current FET:*

Hysteroscopy - small piece of placenta tissue from last pregnancy removed and tested by pathology 
NK Cell testing (normal)
Immune testing, testing for blood clotting disorders (normal)
BCP for 3 weeks -- last BCP coincides with first Lupron injection
Lupron - 10 units per day for 24 days, ending 6 days before transfer -- last Lupron injection coincides with first PIO injection
Estrogen patches started 6/29 -- change every-other day. Started with 1, upped to 2 after two times, upped to 3 after two times. Remain on 3 until 10th week of pregnancy (still changing patches every-other night)
Baby Aspirin - 1 pill a day starting at same time as estrogen. Continue until 10th week of pregnancy 
Femara - 2 tabs a night for 5 nights, starting same night as estrogen start
PIO - Starts 6 nights before transfer - continue until 10th week of pregnancy 
Medrol - 1 pill per night for four nights before transfer
Lovenox - 1 injection per night until heart beat is heard (*my blood work came back within normal range for clotting disorder; RE said the injection can't hurt anything but it may help - I already have the meds, so it doesn't hurt to try it). Starting 2 nights before transfer

We skipped the dexamethesone and doxycycline this cycle.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Tonight is my last Lupron injection and my first PIO. I trade tummy shots for butt shots (and a much larger needle!). :dohh: 

I start a new tummy shot (Lovenox) on Tuesday night. I hear that one burns going in. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - Thank you so much for taking the time to type me out a comprehensive list. I'm interested in getting the NK cells test done. I've had the immune (blood clotting) tests done and they always come back normal. I know for sure they're going to want to perform another hysto before my FET. My nurse has already mentioned it. The only thing that looks different than my protocol is the Femara, estrogen patches vs. injections & suppositories and the Lovenox. What's Femara used for?? How does it benefit your FET cycle??

Thanks again!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

My understanding is that the Femara is used to counter a missing protein in the uterus that impacts implantation. My doctor said that it's not something that she can easily test for, but there's no harm to using Femara in a FET cycle. So she's treating me as if I have the missing protein just in case I am, but we're not doing any harm with me taking it.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I forgot that I'm still on medication to keep my thyroid levels down, too. My levels are within normal range, but it's high for fertility and pregnancy without medication.


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney, I have an appointment scheduled with my RE on Friday 7/22 to review my next steps. I'll make a list of labs, medications and diagnostic tests that I'd like to have done. I'm definitely going to ask for the NK cells test to be ordered. And I'm going to inquire about the Femara. Thanks again for all the information. You've given me some great ideas to propose to my doctor.

Congrats on graduating to PIO in the bottom!! Are you going to ice your injection site before you inject?? You're getting closer to your FET!! I'm so excited for you Disney!! Yayyyyy!! :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck at your appointment with your RE! :hugs:

Last Lupron shot and first PIO shot are done. I didn't ice because I'm afraid of helping the formation of knots in my behind. DH gets the job of doing my PIO injections and using one of those handheld battery operated back massagers on the area after. I'm afraid of how much I'll bruise after I start the lovenox. 

I probably shouldn't have read up on other people's experiences and videos of lovenox injections. Most people say it BURNS A LOT. Someone posted that it's basically sodium, so it's just like rubbing salt on a wound. Mind over matter, though -- I know I can do it. :thumbup:


----------



## boopin4baby

Disneyfan88 said:


> I probably shouldn't have read up on other people's experiences and videos of lovenox injections. Most people say it BURNS A LOT. Someone posted that it's basically sodium, so it's just like rubbing salt on a wound. Mind over matter, though -- I know I can do it. :thumbup:

You got this Disney!! Keep your eyes on the PRIZE!! And remember no massaging/rubbing the Lovenox injection site. It'll cause bruising because it's a blood thinner. YOU CAN DO THIS!! =D&gt; We're all rooting for you!! \\:D/


----------



## Disneyfan88

boopin4baby said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> I probably shouldn't have read up on other people's experiences and videos of lovenox injections. Most people say it BURNS A LOT. Someone posted that it's basically sodium, so it's just like rubbing salt on a wound. Mind over matter, though -- I know I can do it. :thumbup:
> 
> You got this Disney!! Keep your eyes on the PRIZE!! And remember no massaging/rubbing the Lovenox injection site. It'll cause bruising because it's a blood thinner. YOU CAN DO THIS!! =D&gt; We're all rooting for you!! \\:D/Click to expand...

Thanks!!! :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies, sorry I've been a bit quiet. I've been following on my phone but work really has stepped up a notch and I've been a bit distracted. It seems there are a lot of in answered questions, especially for Boopin and Amanda. I'm thinking of you both and just hope that next time round will be the cycle for you.

Wish: hope the diet is working out. I actually found I'm around 2lb lighter as my base weight since ttc. I think it is the low alcohol life, those glasses of wine pile it on!

Disney: everything crossed for Thursday, great lining!

Klik: how are you? I hope you have fun in Greece, I go there nearly every year :)

I'm still waiting for my NKC, my clinic has been a bit rubbish with getting my records for me and these results, I'll chase them next week. The clotting factor came back normal, so that's good. I have ARGC in 2 weeks and am looking forward to hearing what he has to say. Had a fight with my husband last night for getting drunk. I just hate how intrusive this ttc is on normal life. Every time I see him drink it makes me think of damaged sperm. I think I'm a bit OTT about it but can't help myself!


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster - I'm sorry to hear that you and hubby are at odds with his drinking. I swear... men just don't seem to get how serious this whole baby creating business is. Try not to stress too much hun, as that isn't healthy for you either. Out of curiosity what/who is ARGC?? :dohh: I wish you GL with all your upcoming tests!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

boopin4baby said:


> Aster - I'm sorry to hear that you and hubby are at odds with his drinking. I swear... men just don't seem to get how serious this whole baby creating business is. Try not to stress too much hun, as that isn't healthy for you either. Out of curiosity what/who is ARGC?? :dohh: I wish you GL with all your upcoming tests!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hi Boopin, the ARGC is an IVF clinic in London. It has very good success rates and the main Dr. oversees every patient and he's supposed to be a little controversial. I've heard mixed reviews so we are going to meet him and see what we think.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck to everyone! I'm not mad that I got to miss out on shots in the butt, that's for sure. But I hope it does everything you need it to, disney! transfer this week, right??

aster - work is kicking up for me too so i might be a little quiet. I'll try to check in. Yeah, having the ability to drink this weekend didn't help my diet whatsoever. So I'll try to be really good with everything this week - we got pizza in the office today and I only had a salad instead! :) 
if it helps at all, my DH didn't stop having beers either and it didn't impact his sperm. Granted he wouldn't really get 'drunk' per se, but there were a couple of nights playing board games with his Dad that he was buzzed. It definitely sucks being the only one at the table not drinking, though.


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies, just got my NKC results but I'm not entirely sure what they mean. They are all within the range on the form but I've read any over 15% is bad. One of mine is 20% so I will have to see what the RE says. All the other tests on there came out good so it's just this one at the 50:1 dilution. Going to put it to the back of my mind until my appointment.


----------



## klik

Hello, ladies! :hi:

Disneyfan: WOOHOO on your cushy lining! I've just read that bio-identical estrogen helps some women to form lining better than the non-, and I think patches are bio-identical?! Whatever! The good thing is, they worked for you! :thumbup: I hope everything keeps running just as smoothly... For about 9 months, and onwards! :dust: I didn't have much time to take pictures--my best ones are from the plane, coming back! I'll try to post some when I'm a little more caught up... :wacko:

Boopin: I'm so sorry you didn't get any closure... It does feel better to know why--it gives the sadness a kind of focus that you just don't get when it's all unknown... you become afraid that there's something wrong with your body... I'm really sorry... I'm glad you're shedding weight, though. I wish you comfort and healing, and much, much luck for your next attempt. :hugs:

Wish: It's nice you're having some time off... But Thursday is not that far away, and I hope your meeting is truly excellent and leads to the great results, very quickly! As for weight, it definitely becomes harder to keep it off as one gets older... Ugh. I'm actually always on the limit of overweight (the Greece trip pushed me over, unsurprisingly!), but I do exercise so some of that is muscle... Still, I could stand to lose a few kilos! Anyway, I wish you luck for your swimsuit target, but, before that, much luck for Thursday and beyond!

Asterimou: Greece was nice, but work was hectic! Even the meals were work-related! :wacko: At least they were tasty, though, and I can't really complain about "having" to have a meal in Plaka, with a view of the Acropolis! :winkwink: I don't know what your NK cells results mean either... Yeah, ARGC is indeed controversial, but if you decide to go with them, I hope it works for you without much hassle! :dust: As for the man drinking, for me it's really before sperm collection that it drives me bonkers. Any other time, and I think, "We can just BD those bad sperm out of him" :winkwink:

Amanda: I wonder if you're travelling already? If so, I hope you're enjoying this AMAZING weather we seem to be having in Europe!

Hope: Wishing you much luck on your last few weeks before the birth!

Ugh, my update: I was instructed on Friday to come back for a scan on Monday, so I changed my flight to do this... Life is really hard when you're TTC artificially... I ended up having a one-hour meeting on Monday morning and then rushing off to fly back home. I ended up having to show up at the clinic with a suitcase full of olive oil! :haha: (If you have family in Greece, which I do, you tend to end up bringing food back with you...) Anyway, I was hoping to put patches on after that scan, but sadly my period started instead and now I'm lost again--is this a new cycle? Is it just a breakthrough bleed? What's going on? My cyst is still there, but it's at least making less estrogen... The good thing is, my two clinics are in agreement on the next step (scan on Thursday to try and determine whether this is indeed a new cycle, or whether I should induce ovulation by injecting myself with hcg). Please, body, give me a break! I have acupuncture today, so hopefully (!!) I will at least have a chance to relax...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Asterimou said:


> Hi ladies, just got my NKC results but I'm not entirely sure what they mean. They are all within the range on the form but I've read any over 15% is bad. One of mine is 20% so I will have to see what the RE says. All the other tests on there came out good so it's just this one at the 50:1 dilution. Going to put it to the back of my mind until my appointment.

I just looked mine up -- at 50:1, my result was 20.3 (with normal rage defined as 12.1-37.4). My doctor said that my test results were "100% completely normal " and that I did not need intralipid infusions.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I'll reply to the rest shortly once I'm settled with work. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back from Greece, klik!! sounds so wonderful - I wonder if I'll ever make it there. suitcase full of olive oil - ahhhhhhh!!

aster - I wish I knew more about NKC to help, but alas, I do not. It's too controversial still here in the US for them to suggest we look into those, so I got nuthin. But I hope you get some answers soon!

lots of good things going on this Thurs, then, right? disney's transfer, klik's next scan and my DE kickoff!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - I hope DH will come around and realize that him giving up booze is nothing compared to what you are putting yourself through with all of these meds, tests, and procedures. :hugs:

Wish - That's awesome that your DE cycle is kicking off soon! I'll be cheering for your success! :happydance:

Klik - I'm glad that you had fun in Greece. I hope you had some time to enjoy some work-free time for yourself. I'm sorry that your cycle is still making you :dohh:. :hugs: Hope you get some positive news from your scan on Thursday. Good luck!

Boopin - I hope you are doing well. :hugs:

Hope - Hi! :flower:

We are transferring the day after tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Klik, I didn't realise you have Greek family as well. Looks like you brought the weather back with you, it's been such a beautiful day on the south coast :shipw: 

I feel your frustration, why can't our bodies just do what they are told to! I hope you get some answers at the scan.

On the sperm thing the reason I get so het up is it takes 90days ish to make sperm so if he gets drunk tonight that sperm could be the sample I get in 3 months. Actually having a blow out before transfer is a safe time to do it! So because I don't know exactly when the next cycle is I just want him to be good all the time, why risk it. I think if my embryos had been good quality I wouldn't be so militant but there does seem to be something wrong and RE said its either egg, sperm or both. Grrrrrr


----------



## Asterimou

Hey Disney: I just posted and then your messages came up. Thanks so much for that my NKC is very similar to yours so hopefully that means I'm 'normal'. I really hope so as its one less treatment;) good luck on Thursday, I'm wishing with all my heart this one sticks xx

Hi Wish: good luck on Thursday as well with the DE stuff, let us know how it goes.


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: Best of luck tomorrow! I'll be sending lots of good thoughts! I hope it's not too uncomfortable, with the full bladder and all... And most importantly, I hope it sticks and stays stuck! :dust:

Wish: indeed, tomorrow is quite eventful... Good luck on the DE meeting. I hope this path really works out for you... :hugs:

Asterimou: Yeah, I'm loving this weather! Hey, I didn't realise it took so long to make sperm! Wow... So funny, I've researched my reproductive system so much but not DP's! I guess I assumed it was just a couple of days because towards sperm collection they suggest ejaculation every 2-3 days, but clearly that's for entirely different reasons! Ok, then yeah, I think your DH needs to at least not get totally smashed... I hope he "gets it", sooner rather than later... :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Klik! I have acupuncture scheduled for before and after, so I have to start drinking extra early! I started my lovenox injections last night. Oh my -- it burns A LOT!!

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! You too, Wish! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - I'm sending positive vibes and lots of hugs your way. GL tomorrow!! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Boopin! :hugs: It's hard to believe the day is almost finally here. I'm taking a few days off from work to really rest and relax afterwards. It feels like the work day will never end today.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeahhhhh!! good luck today, disney!!
sheesh - I keep forgetting that I have an appt today. I should probably shower for it, eh?? ;)


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: good luck! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: !!!!!!

Wish: Good luck to you, too! I hope the person with whom you're meeting is really lovely, clear, and sets your mind at ease. I hope, finally, you get yourself into a smooth process!

I had my scan... Sadly, my cyst is just sitting there, growing, making more estrogen. DP said yesterday he was SURE my RE said this was a sign of menopause--now, DP tends to mis-hear and mis-remember far more than I do, but he managed to get me paranoid! So I asked my RE about it and he said, no, that must have been a misunderstanding--this has been an anovulatory cycle caused by a functional cyst, and it IS temporary. Phew! Now, where's that DP of mine? :grr:


----------



## boopin4baby

Thinking of you Disney!! I hope everything went as well as possible today!! Rest up my dear. xoxo

Wish - How did your appointment go?? Do you feel more content with your decision moving forward with DE IVF?? I went straight into DE IVF after being diagnosed with severe DOR. It was the best decision that I could've made. No regrets!! I didn't want to wast time & money with the few poor quality eggs that I have remaining. GOOD LUCK to you Wish!! :hugs:

LOL klik!! Give your DP a good spanking for scaring you like that.. HAHA!! :rofl:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - transfer went well. We transferred our last normal embryo. She was already hatching in the photo we received (and thus looked like two embryos even though it's only one :haha:). I was asked to empty my bladder a little twice before they got me set up for the transfer! I'm home and resting for the next few days. Hopefully this is the one! :thumbup:

Klik - Husbands have a way of finding new ways to get us antsy, don't they? I'm glad that your doctor was able to clear things up for you. I'm glad to see that your doctor says the cyst IS temporary and really hope it clears up for you soon! :hugs:

Wish - I hope things went well for you today!

Boopin - :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Well done Disney. Hope she's snuggling in xx

Klik: Men do have a way of putting their massive foot in things. A baseball bat is quite apt I think ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, disney!!! I can't believe the day is here!! when is your OTD? PUPOOOO!!! come on, little girl, STICK!

here's my synopsis of my appt yesterday:

It was actually much more informative than I thought it was going to be.
So we are going to go with Frozen - 6 eggs only. That should hopefully give us 1-2 tries. DH's sperm better fertilize!!
I have to get a new sonohysterogram, I'll set that up on my next Day 1. Then we have to also get appts with the DE team, a psychologist to go over any questions/concerns/make sure we understand how to tell the baby that we're making it this way, etc. We have to sign the consent forms and then who knows what other appt. But then we'll get the keys to the Donor kingdom to make our choice on donor. I have to go on BCP and then Lupron to stifle ovulation, then estrogen to plump up the lining, then PIO shots for progesterone (ouch!!). They thaw the eggs, get DH's boys lined up and do ICSI into each egg and we wait to see fertilization rate. Then hopefully we have more than a couple make it to blast and we'll transfer 1-2 and freeze any leftovers. They guarantee at least one transfer, so if none make it to blast, then we start over with another batch. But if we only have one, we only have one...
I really think I need this finite # of attempts. The doc said that the only benefit, really, of going fresh was that the # of eggs available could be higher than 6, so more attempts. But I think having the end game in sight is the way to go at this point. We've been trying for so long, and I'm almost 41, I don't want to keep this up if it's just not meant to be. And quite honestly, I don't want to go through the rigmarole that a Fresh cycle entails. 
so that's that!


----------



## klik

Boopin: yeah, DP definitely deserves a good spanking, though he has a point insofar as like you I have pretty severe DOR and DE is possibly in the cards for us, eventually... I just want to try a couple more times with fresh eggs first, though... (and then I've got some frozen ones to go through). But I so hope these months until your next attempt bring you the healing you need! :hugs:

Disneyfan: wow, sounds like your little embryo is strong enough for two! :bodyb: I hope she loves her new cushy home and snuggles in really well. And stays snuggled. It's nice to hear she's hatching--I hope that means she's ready to become your second DD! :dust:

Wish: That is an excellent amount of information! May I ask: how are people born of donor gametes meant to know who their biological relatives are? Like, just to avoid marrying them? I mean, it's only a tiny chance but still! I had never thought of this until a friend who's using donor sperm mentioned it. Sorry to ask such an awkward question but now it's in my head and I can't work it out! I guess it just means everyone has to learn to communicate really well... Anyway, I like that the plan has a limit. I'm feeling the need for self-imposed limits, myself. I love it that you're guaranteed at least one transfer. I mean, it doesn't mean you get a baby at the end but at least you know that if you get started, you will have at the very least one real chance... And hopefully one is all you'll need! :dust: Are you looking at donors now?

Asterimou: indeed! I don't even know how DP took the news. He was reading something else, so didn't react much. I don't know if his silence was "I know what I heard" or if it was "Oopsie." Either way, I certainly know what I heard!

My priming cycle got cancelled, which is a bit puzzling to me--it's just a priming cycle, why does it have to look normal? But my local RE seems to think that in a cycle with no follicles, it's a bit risky to try and use it--even for priming, I guess? My Cornell RE seems to agree, though I don't really understand why. And I'm so darn stubborn that I bought myself an OPK (though those don't usually work for me)--if I detect ovulation I'll hound Cornell to see if they'll let me prime this cycle anyway, and if I don't, well, at least I've tried. I feel like everyone, including my body, is telling me to just take a break, but I can't! I'm turning 42 in 3 weeks or so! :wacko:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Popping in to say hello and thanks to everyone! DH is bringing DD in soon, so I'll unfortunately have to keep this brief for now. 

Wish - It's really interesting to read about the intricacies of a DE cycle, but it sounds like you've got a great plan to work towards. I really hope this is it for you! :hugs: I hear you on the finite ending. With this being our last embryo, we are at the point of this either works or it doesn't. We're obviously hoping it works, but we're ready to move on with our existing family if things don't work out. But until we find out one at or another, I'll be sending good, sticky thoughts to our little bean. :)

Klik - I'm sorry your priming cycle got called off. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

:dust: come on little bean. I hope this is the one Disney.

Wish: that does sound like a good consultation and a clear path for you. I have always thought it important in this ttc world to have a stop point but I realise now how hard that is. I feel this is my last fresh cycle but I'm also weary that if it doesn't work I could talk myself into it again. I suppose what I'm saying is I hope we all have the strength to stop when it is right for us but I'm obviously hoping we all get our BFPs before then ;) 

Klik: it must be very frustrating for you and I understand that sense of time running away. I love that you don't take no for an answer and will be telling them if you think you're ovulating. I must of missed something somewhere as you now have two REs! How does that work?? 

My appointment is Thursday and I'm looking forward to getting this guy's thoughts on our situation.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Aster! Good luck at your appointment!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies :hugs:

My f/u appointment went productively. My RE has ordered diagnostic imaging and coagulopathy labs. The plan moving forward is to do testing and then treat accordingly when the results are in. Definitely, we're adding Lovenox and Doxycycline to my next protocol/FET. I'll list the procedure & blood tests below.

3D Sonohysterogram 

AntiB2 Glycoprotein (IgG/IgM)
AntiPhosphoSerine Ab (IgG/IgM)
Factor V Leiden Mutation
Fasting Homocysteine level
Factor II activity (prothrombin 20210A mutation) 
Protein C activity 
Protein S activity

BONUS: The RE said my uterus is healing nicely and my Right Ovary has a small cyst because I'm getting ready to release an egg. So, I BD last night. :sex: Hoping for a miracle.. LOL!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Great news, Boopin. :hugs: As you get closer, I can share some of the things that have been making the lovenox more tolerable for me. Did your doctor indicate how long you may be on it for?


----------



## boopin4baby

Disneyfan88 said:


> Great news, Boopin. :hugs: As you get closer, I can share some of the things that have been making the lovenox more tolerable for me. Did your doctor indicate how long you may be on it for?

My RE said it all depends on my blood clotting test results. He mentioned that these tests are more in depth than the AntiCardiolipin Ab (IgG/IgM) & Lupus anticoagulant tests that already came back Negative. So, depending on those results I could be taking the Lovenox through the first trimester or the entire pregnancy.

How are you feeling my dear?? I'm so rooting for you & your rainbow embie!! :hugs::dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I'm feeling good. No symptoms to speak of of course (maybe the occasional hot flash), but I've been doing a good job at laying low at home since we got back from the transfer appointment. I really hope she's snuggling in!


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: it's excellent that you've been having some proper time off. You're really giving that little embryo every chance... I agree, hopefully she's snuggling in! :dust:

Asterimou: Thanks! :hugs: The two-RE's business is because I'm getting CRGH to coordinate with Cornell, in NYC, to get me prepared to do one or two cycles there. Well, actually, I'm doing the coordinating but n/mind! CRGH does all the initial monitoring and prescriptions, on Cornell's orders, and on my "active" cycle if everything looks good on day 7, I fly off to Cornell. This is because I have diminished ovarian reserve (DOR) and most UK clinics don't deal with that very well. CRGH has been accommodating me insofar as they're willing to let me do natural cycle IVFs (only because my RE is nice, though--in general they have an FSH cutoff of 15, which I rarely make), but I'd much rather use light stimulation and get two or three eggs if at all possible instead of one. Cornell specialises in that. Here in the UK, Create is also a specialist but as far as I can tell their lab is not so great... Anyway, I hope your Thursday appointment is super-productive! I hear the guy is supposed to be really curt, but I hope you end up feeling really secure in his expertise anyway! I have to admit, I'm a little fascinated by ARGC, though I've never set foot in there... Good luck! :dust:

Boopin: hurray on the follicle! Fingers crossed for a miracle, indeed! :dust: Whether with your egg or your donor's egg, I hope the blood tests help!


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - I really hope she's comfy in her new home and wants to stick around another 8+ months!! :dust: It would be lovely to have a little sister for your DD. GO TEAM PINK!! xx

klik - Out of curiosity (if you don't mind me asking) How are you able to afford all your treatments/cycles? Are you insured, self funded or a combination of both? Here in America fertility treatments are so damn expensive and most insurance doesn't cover IVF. If my next FET fails, I don't know what I'm going to do. :shrug: I've already spent a small fortune with DE IVF. I'm researching now to better prepare myself for future cycles if this next transfer is unsuccessful. I don't want to stop until I have a take home baby. All I desire is to be a MOMMY!!

Aster - GL at Thursday's appointment!! :hugs:

amanda - I'm thinking of you. I hope you and DH are having a blast on your European vacation. :boat:


----------



## Asterimou

Fingers crossed for you miracle Boopin, you certainly deserve it. The financial part definitely doesn't help. My last two cycles were NHS so I didn't have that stress but now I see how financially crippling this is! Wow, we really have to deal with a lot. Strong woman we are xx

Klik: I really hope Cornell can maximise your chances. It sounds like you have research the heck out of it ;) Must be hard booking flights when relying on an IVF cycle day! I wanted to ask you about buying the meds. Now I don't have the NHS delivering them I wondered if you looked into it. I heard Asda of all places is the cheapest option? I'm guessing ARGC will be pricey as it is for everything else. Any thoughts?

Disney: yes, come on team pink! We are all cheering for you


----------



## klik

Boopin: we are self-funded. The treatments are crazy expensive here, too (about the same as in the US, to the best of my understanding) but we are lucky enough to be able to afford them... As Asterimou mentioned, in the UK some women can get limited treatment via the National Health Service, but I am too old for that... I'm totally with you--being a mom is my top, top priority--one way or another I'm convinced we'll get there. I think it's great that you're making a plan B for yourself, but I really hope you don't need it. Really, I hope this follicle you've just made gets you your baby! Failing that, though, I hope your existing frozen embryo really sticks this time. I really, really do. But I totally get the need for a plan B. I would be doing the same... I'm sorry it's been so very, very difficult, emotionally and financially. I wish you much strength, and I hope soon we'll see the day when you do indeed become a mommy! :hugs:

Asterimou: thank you for the wishes! I have indeed done loads of research... I haven't tried to book a flight yet, but yeah, it will be, uhm... exciting?! Crazy stressful is more like it. But I need a change, and hopefully Cornell will help me with that. I, too, have heard ASDA is the cheapest place. I've just been relying on CRGH, who either hand me the medication themselves or use Healthcare at Home, who then deliver. The thing is, because CRGH hasn't allowed me to use stims for these cycles, I haven't had to buy the really expensive stuff, so I haven't looked into alternatives... But yeah, again, ASDA seems to be the consensus cheapest go-to place. Thursday is coming up... I wish you the very best of luck! :hugs:

Disneyfan: I have you firmly in mind, and hope your little embryo is going strong, and loving her home! :hugs:

Wish: I hope I didn't offend you with my awkward question... I may well be following you down the DE path, so I'm trying to get my own head around it... If I did offend you, I'm really really sorry... :hugs: I find my situation very difficult to digest--I'm sorry if I got you caught up in my own mental struggles...

Amanda: hoping you're getting the rest and enjoyment you need! :hugs:

I so wish DP and I could go on a holiday, now that we don't have to be around for monitoring, but DP is caught up at work and FIL is still staying with us, recovering, while we try and get his house into a better state (another money sink!)... And just to complicate things, we have a nearby dog owner who hates our dog, because he gets right up in her puppy's face, trying to engage in aggressive (not violent!) play, and the poor puppy is frightened like crazy... I don't blame her, but instead of trying to get our dogs used to each other (for her puppy to gain confidence, too!), she's threatening to get the authorities involved, which is not exactly what we need right now. I'm trying to hire a trainer that I really like, to help us, but this is definitely on the list of "last things we need." :dohh:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I hear ya, Klik! I soooo want to go away somewhere. Hopefully things will line up. Icily with your cycle and your trip across the pond won't be too far off. :hugs: I'm sorry about the troubles with your neighbor. I hope the doggy issues are resolved soon. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: thanks! How much more time off have you got? And how are you feeling? I hope you and your DH are both pampering you! :hugs:

I'm still doing my OPK thing--nothing yet, but at least I'll feel like I'm doing something until my next AF arrives. And then, hopefully, normality?


----------



## Disneyfan88

I've been "feeling" like it worked, and I've been somewhat crampy for days, but the tests still show negative as of this morning (6dp5dt). I got a faint positive in February at 5dp5dt and a really dark evening positive at 6dp5dt with DD. We shall see what happens... My official beta day is Friday. If I get a positive home test tomorrow morning, I'll swing by the doctor's office for the beta tomorrow because I'll already be out that way for acupuncture. 

Darn you, progesterone and your confusing side effects! :dohh::haha::wacko:

For now, I'll reduce my expectations just a tad, but I'll continue to hold on to that tiny bit of hope with the understanding that it's still somewhat early in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey guys!!!!! So sorry I've been MIA! This last cycle has been a nightmare, with ectopic scares, which seem to have resolved itself, to very slow dropping betas. I did my last beta last Thursday, and my levels were at 11, so still not 0. I left for Budapest Friday, and I was still spotting. Which means up until yesterday when it finally stopped, I had been bleeding since May 30. Now, I have NO idea when I will get my next AF, but hopefully not until I get back. Thankfully this trip has been exactly what we needed. Too busy touring and visiting family to even think of fertility which is such a relief. I absolutely love Budapest (4th time here) but it is HOT! Haha we leave for Manchester tomorrow morning to spend the week with my parents. Looking forward to relaxing and a break from the heat :) 

I have tried to read back and catch up on everyone, sorry if I missed something or get something wrong!! When I have more time I will read properly:)

Wish, that's great that you are going to use DE. I'm also using donor gametes, and have really thought about it, and doesn't matter whether they share your genes or not, they will be your children.

Klik, to answer your question, I guess if you tell your children, then if they ever date another child from donor gametes, they can look up the donor number to be sure? Hehe sorry your priming cycle got cancelled!! Boo!

Disney, PUPO!! Hoping for a nice BFP tomorrow morning!!!!

Boopin, so great that things are getting closer for you :)

Aster, sorry that DH is still drinking. I completely understand, and it must be so frustrating. Hugs!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Amanda! I hope you continue having fun and that AF stays away until your trip ends.


----------



## boopin4baby

Fingers & toes crossed for you Disney!! :dust:

amanda - I'm glad to hear your safe and enjoying your trip. It sounds like your having a blast. It's nice to NOT be thinking ttc stuff all the time. xx

klik - :thumbup: Do your OPK thang girlfriend!! GL!! 

Aster - DITTO!! We truly are Strong Women for dealing with all that we do!! :bodyb:

AFM - My Kaiser OB/GYN has ordered all 7 blood tests. I'll test in the morning, as one is fasting. I dodged that OOP bullet!! I'm going to test my beta again, too. Last week it was down to 13. Hopefully, I'll start my period within a couple weeks and then I can schedule my saline sonogram. [-o&lt;


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Boopin! Good luck with your blood work! :thumbup:

I'm starting to feel like I'm maybe out. We're doing my beta tomorrow (a day early) since I'll already be in the area. Even if it's early, my doctor says we would at least know by tomorrow if it's even slightly positive. We shall see what happens. I definitely knew by now with my previous 2 pregnancies. I'm going to drive myself mad until I know one way or another. :wacko:


----------



## Asterimou

Hang in there Disney, the last few days are so tough. Thinking of you x

Amanda: it's good to hear you had a nice break, so important to switch off for a bit.

Well I had my consultation but not sure this place is for me. It seemed a bit too impersonal and I was hoping to meet the main guy but got another doctor. She was very good at explaining things and I felt she covered it all but there are so many extras at this place that my mind was whirling afterwards. The minimum it will cost is £10K and I can see how it could spiral way over that. She did say in our case she feels we have a 60 to 65% chance per cycle there, which is the best odds I've ever heard. She said each cycle is different and just because embryos were bad last time doesn't mean it will happen again. During the 14 days of stimms they give you a blood test every day and a scan every other. This is why they feel they are better. So I guess I need to decide if I think this place is worth the premium. I'm in two minds to go for a consultation at another clinic that I've heard good things about and then decide, but time is ticking!


----------



## klik

Amanda: hope you're enjoying Manchester! It's good to see you're doing well. I'm sure beta will be down to zero by the time you get back, and then the whole ectopic scare can just go away. And it's excellent that in the meantime you're getting a real break! Yeah, re. donor gametes, that makes sense--it's just that everyone needs to talk to everyone else a bit more. Until my friend mentioned it, I thought, "who cares who the biological family is anyway?" but actually there is this one realm where it matters... But it's so worth figuring out! Enjoy your family, and the rest of your holiday! :hugs:

Disneyfan: That's really tough, being in this limbo... I'm glad you can get a beta tomorrow. Gosh, I hope it's positive... Til then, hang in there... :hugs:

Boopin: I'm still hoping you DON'T start your period within a couple weeks! :winkwink: :dust:

Asterimou: Sorry you got a less-than-stellar impression of ARGC. My word, those are amazing numbers--I wish I could get anything close! But yeah, they're crazy expensive... Good luck with whatever you decide! :hugs:

AFM: Still nothing on that OPK... Patience is the name of the game at the moment!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Popping in to give a quick update, but I can't stay for long. I'm sorry to say that my test results came back negative. Again. :cry: I'm waiting for my doctor to call me to discuss. I'd be lying if I said I expected different results as the home tests were still negative as of this morning.


----------



## boopin4baby

https://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/314/8/a/fluttershy__hugs__by_tomdantherock-d5kks3c.gif
I'm so sorry Disney. Sending you BIG HUGS
Even BIGGER HUGS
And the BIGGEST HUGS your way!!

​


----------



## Asterimou

Oh Disney, I'm so sorry :hugs: I know you will be so disappointed and I know how hard it is to get back up when a cycle fails. Time heals and you will be okay. I'm really sorry it didn't work out how you hoped xx


----------



## Hope16

Sorry to hear the bad news Disney. Sending :hugs:


----------



## klik

I'm so, so sorry, Disneyfan. You did absolutely everything you could. Absolutely everything. You deserve better. I'm really, really sorry... :hugs: I hope you can find moments of comfort in the difficult mourning you're having to do... I'm sure your DD will help... And you'll come out of this eventually... But it is just too sad for words. I'm sorry... :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello lovelies - 

disney - ugh, i'm so sorry this didn't work out for you. I hope you're finding solace in DD and...maybe some wine. :hugs: huge hugs to you. We're here for you to throw things at, if you want. 

klik - gurrrl, you didn't offend me! I was on vacation!! :) I hadn't thought of that, actually, so that's a good point. We will be meeting with a counselor to go over questions like that, I'll see what they have to say! I was just thinking that sites like Ancestry.com are going to go out of business b/c you can't keep track of this stuff. Also, if anyone is interested, a friend of mine from HS actually just wrote a novel with this as a subject, called True North. I intend to get a copy. The storyline she wrote sounds so interesting!

boopin - FX'ed on a little miracle LO!! I'm so hopeful for you.

amanda - Budapest sounds so exotic!! So glad you had a great time and got to clear your mind of TTC for awhile. It can just be so consuming.

aster - that is quite the rigorous schedule but I'm loving the odds! let us know if you stay with this place!

afm - our vacation was wonderful, except for the constant snipping DH and I did to each other all week. I swear it was like it was 'cool' and 'funny' to just be irritated with me all week. I was gonna kill him or divorce him by Thursday, but then we woke up ok on Friday and even BD'ed. :) Ahhh marriage! So now starts all of the DE prep - I have to call to make appointments that I need to fit in and around all of my work travel/stress I have coming up this month. Or i could just wait until Sept but I want to get some things out of the way. We can't get the keys to the donor site to make choices until we do that.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies! We are of course very disappointed with the outcome of this last transfer. With everything that we tried, and all of the testing that we did, I was a little too sure that it would work this time. I still can't figure out how we went wrong with THREE genetically normal embryos. 

Having DD definitely makes it easier for us to accept our outcome. And we've actually decided to try for one or two medicated IUIs later this year since all of my meds are still fully covered through the end of the year. We'll see what happens. 

In the meantime, we've decided that it's definitely time to do something for us, so last night, we booked a vacation to Disney's Hawaii resort for this coming October. DD keeps asking to go to Hawaii (seriously! :haha:), and it'll be nice for us to get away. We'll probably look at doing the IUI(s) after that trip or after our post-Thanksgiving Disneyland trip (our last trip before our annual passes expire). 

Regardless of what happens with us, I still want to see you guys succeed on your individual journeys. We're taking a break from actively TTC, but I'll still be around cheering you guys on as often as I can. Thanks so much for all of your support!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

all of those plans sound WONDERFUL and great things to look forward to! (I can't even believe we can mention the holidays already, but they are there!!) I'm glad you're feeling better about things, Disney. And never lose hope in what may be - a woman on a DE IVF thread just got pregnant naturally!! Crazy stuff.


----------



## klik

Wish: Phew! So glad that not only did I not offend you, you were actually on vacation! How awesome! Where did you go? As for Ancestry.com, maybe they (or someone like them) will start making a living exactly out of all this, these dual family trees that more and more kids are starting to come from. I'm curious what your counsellor will say!

Disneyfan: I really am sorry that these FETs didn't work. 3 good-quality normal blastocysts, from such a young woman... that's really unexpected. :hugs: I'm glad you'll try medicated IUIs. I love it that your DD keeps asking to go to Hawaii! I think she can sense what's good for you! :thumbup: Awesome that you've booked it already! You so deserve some nice, quality vacations!

I'm still using my OPK and still nothing, but it's now way past the time when I should have ovulated. Thing is, I got the EWCM right on time, and then I felt (or imagined!) something going on in my right ovary exactly when I thought ovulation day would be... So, at least in my imagination, my body's getting back to normal! :haha: So now I'm faced with a mini-conundrum... I'm expecting to get AF a week from Saturday... If I don't, I'll have a teeny tiny bit of hope that maybe I'm pregnant (that there was some follicle hiding behind my huge cyst), so maybe I'll test on Sunday, which will be my birthday. But there's, like, a 99.9% chance that I'm not pregnant, so I'll probably just be setting myself up for disappointment on my birthday. What I don't understand is where this insane hope comes from. Oh, well, I just can't help it! :haha:


----------



## klik

So quiet here! I guess none of us are actively cycling... May baby dust fall upon us all! :dust:


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi klik - I'm just preparing right now for my FET in October. Lot's of immune testing (so far everything is coming back normal). I started AF today!! :happydance: I'll be contacting my nurse tomorrow to schedule my saline sonogram. I've also changed my vitamin regimen. I'm taking folate instead of folic acid in my prenatal vitamins. And I've added extra iron to my daily mix of pills.

I see your current feeling is "worried". What's going on hun?? Are you okay?? xx

DITTO!! Baby Dust to ALL!! :dust: :hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

yepper - same here - cd1 yesterday/today-ish, so going in on Sunday for my cd3 bloods and then just set up my saline sono for 8/15. 
I really really hope that you get that miracle baby!! I get it, though - slim chances, but there IS a chance. I don't know where the optimism comes from either. 3 yrs of trying and I still wonder if the odd BD will result in a BFP for us! :wacko:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I got a big 'ol box of fertility meds from UPS today. My doctor ordered up enough meds for a cycle of IVF or medicated IUI since insurance is covering all of my meds through the end of the year. The plan is to do one or two IUIs following our trip(s). If we change our mind on IVF, we will have the meds, which will still be good next year. 

We're definitely not doing the IUI before we fly to Hawaii in October. I'm undecided about doing it before our planned Disneyland trip, which will be right after Thanksgiving. I'm leaning towards doing it after then, too. :shrug:

My RE gave me a list of supplements that she recommends for helping fertility, so I'm on a lot of vitamins at the moment.


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - It's great hearing from you. :hugs: I'm happy that you have a plan A and B in place. Which supplements/vitamins did your RE recommend?? I'm taking a new vitamin regimen, too. Wouldn't that be AWESOME if you got pregnant naturally during one of your fabulous trips?! 

A YouTuber that I follow just fell pregnant naturally after being told that she has a 0% - 3% chance monthly of getting pregnant on her own. She has a host of fertility issues and has been through multiple failed rounds of OE IVF. Only after she conceded to the fact that she may never have biological children and stopped trying, she became pregnant. I think that the added stress and pressure of TTC impacts/interferes with our body's ability to conceive. Once she released all of that tension, it happened for her within a few months of NTNP.

I wish you all the best Disney. You're an amazing woman and mother. I pray that you'll be able to give your DD a sibling. Never give up HOPE. Never give up on your FAITH. Much LOVE and baby dust to you my friend!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin - You and everyone else here are soooo sweet. :hugs:

Here's what my doctor recommended for me:


Melatonin 1 mg at night is what I want you to buy (take 3 mg per night and if you feel groggy the next day go down to a dose you feel good on)
Ovasitol from theralogix website - provider code: 105401
Resvoxitrol / resveratrol (follow dosing on the bottle)
NeoQ10 from theralogix website - 2 caps - discount code: 105401
turmeric tabs (you can get them from costco and follow the bottle instructions or from vitacost)
Acai berry: please get any product you would tolerate best (and follow instructions) from vitacost . There's no "dose" that you need to follow. We just know it can improve fertility. 
DHEA 25 mg (take 3 tabs daily) 

This is a cut & paste. I had to remove the links to the 2 items from theralogix because they won't show up here. They are not cheap even with the discount, but I bought it anyway. The other stuff wasn't too bad from vitacost's website, which she recommended to me for everything else.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls!! Sorry I've been so quiet! Just got back from our trip on Friday, and then got our bags only today. So now it's laundry time :)

Thankfully AF cooperated and started yesterday, so tomorrow will be CD3. I'm going for my last beta tomorrow (hoping its 0 since AF started) and also hoping to get my baseline scan done for this next cycle. I have an appointment with my RE just to see if there's anything else we can do. This will be the third transfer ffr this last fresh cycle so I'm hoping 3rd time's a charm! 

Disney, so sorry you are going through this, completely and totally unfair! Sounds like your dr is really trying everything though, so that's good. 

Wish, Klik, Boopin, Aster.......I will be more active now and try to catch up!! Hope you ladies are all doing well :)


----------



## klik

Boopin: thanks! I'm worried because I've had these unusual cycles and I don't know whether I'll get back to enough normality to harvest some eggs and try again... I mean, I think I will, but until I do I'll be rather concerned... How is the prep going? When is your saline sonogram? Good luck! :hugs:

Wish: Ha, you and Boopin are cycling! How did your bloods turn out? You know, the odd BD might still just work. But more and more I believe that it tends to happen only after you don't believe it anymore like in the example Boopin gave, and I really am not capable of ever getting to that point. Since when is optimism a bad thing?! So confusing! :wacko: Anyway, I'm glad you're getting going... The saline sonogram is in preparation for a DE cycle already? Have you picked a donor? I'm so rooting for you... :hugs:

Disneyfan: glad you got your meds! Also glad you're taking the time to decide how best to use them... Thank you so much for sharing the supplements info! I've been taking açaí berry powder because I heard CCRM have had positive results with it for old ladies like me, but I've always wondered what the dosage was. It's kind of a relief that there is no "right" dose. In Brazil you eat it frozen, like a sorbet... I'll just have to live with the powder, though! I also find it interesting that your doc recommended turmeric. I've self-medicated with turmeric after my NK cell results were less than perfect... turmeric is an anti-inflammatory... But now that I'm not ovulating I stopped taking it, because some anti-inflammatories interfere with ovulation... I'll look into the others, though. Thanks again! And I'm SUPER glad you've got some lovely breaks coming up! :thumbup:

Amanda: how cool is that--you had your trip AND your AF waited!! Good luck on your beta/baseline scan today! Yes, yes, I really, really hope the third time will be a charm! Good luck! :hugs:

AFM: I've heard from one fellow TTC'er that Cornell has become unresponsive, with only 2 nurses for 200 patients... Her cycle was apparently cancelled because her day 5 FSH was high... but the whole point of that clinic's existence, in my universe, is that it's friendly to DOR women, so what is the deal? I'm getting really worried, as I've pinned a whole lot of hope onto Cornell... I hope I have a different experience! :wacko:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I'm hoping you have the best possible experience with Cornell. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - welcome back! tell us about your trip!! So glad you're ready to start this cycle off!

klik - hoo boy, I hope you have a better experience too. So many people are putting their lives on hold for this stuff, they better figure it out! And yeah, that's a great idea for an Ancestry.com 2.0! :)

disney - that's awesome that you have new plans. I'm so happy for you and selfishly, glad you have even more of a reason to stick around with us! :hugs:

boopin - so excited for you to start your cycle! you know, I would just love to be one of those women. 
Don't worry, klik - the optimism is fading a bit. Not in a bad way, just feeling a little worn from always having the 'what if'. Going back to reading PMS as PMS and not 'maybe??? so many articles say it feels the SAME!' :) I honestly have a post-TTC plan too that I really would not mind to see happen - downsize our house (we bought a colonial with 4 bedrooms 5 years ago in the hopes to grow our family), get more land and get lots of animals. And travel. 
We'll see what this DE adventure brings but I'll be ok if it doesn't happen.

afm - my bloods are tomorrow but I know it's just a baseline whatever. AF was large and in charge this month, but done already, thank goodness. Down to about 2 days of full flow now, spotting day 1 and 4. Not bad! And my sono is scheduled for next Monday. This is just a start to the DE stuff, to get it over and done with. I still need to set up those appts to talk to people. Last week at work was a sh*tshow so I didn't get a chance to make those calls. I'll do it this week.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls! My trip was amazing! My grandfather was Hungarian, so all his family is still over there, as he came to Canada alone in 57' during the communist regime. He passed away 2 years ago, and he always asked me when I was going to take DH to Budapest. In a way this trip was for him, and at the risk of sounding cheesy, I really felt him there with us. We spent a lot of time with my family over there, and touring the beautiful city. Leaving was incredibly difficult, as the realization that All I wanted to do was go home and tell my grandad about our trip and I couldn't. Our time in Manchester was much more relaxing, as we mostly spent time with my parents with only a few touristy outings. I will miss the steak and ale pies though!!!! Haven't been able to find those here in Canada! 

So spent the entire day at the clinic yesterday. But things are moving forward. First, I had my last beta, which thankfully was at 0. Then I went for my scan where they found a 46mm cyst! The nurse didn't understand how it wasn't causing me pain. So had to have that drained. While draining, the dr said there was a little bit of blood which is normal, but that he couldn't finish draining the last 1/4 because the risk of infection was too high. He gave me antibiotics anyways (damn doxycycline) and said it won't be a problem. Then I sat with the dr where he changed my protocol a tiny bit. He added lovnox and calcium instead of the baby aspirin. Did the first one last night, it wasn't too bad, so hopefully they all go the same. Then he suggested that we transfer 2 blasts next time. Now, where I live it's usually not allowed for patients under 35, but since I've had 2 miscarriages, he said the government might allow it. Here's hoping!!! Today I feel like crap, my whole body is achey... but it's probably a combination of things...1) I came back from Europe with a cold, so could be that, 2) the onset of all the meds I started (lovenox maybe?) and 3) it was our first anniversary yesterday, so we went for supper and ate and drank too much lol. Hopefully this doesn't last too long!!

Wish, I hope your bloods go well today!

Klik, I also hope that your experience with Cornell is very good, and different from what you've heard! One of the girls at my clinic was actually talking about Cornell yesterday, saying that all she's heard is amazing things.

Disney, and Boopin, I love your idea of taking it easy a bit before getting started again. 

Aster, and hope.... Hope things are going well!

Sorry if I've missed anything or got anything wrong, still trying to catch up!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I always planned to stick around regardless of our outcome. You ladies are like family. :hugs: Good luck at your appointment!

Amanda - Your trip sounds like it was AMAZING! I'm sorry that you came back with a cold, but it sounds like you had a really good time. Hopefully that cyst resolves itself very soon. I didn't love the lovenox injections, but they were _that_ bad. I found that it hurt less if I injected (very, very slowly!!) more towards the hip ("love handle") areas. I only bruised from one of the injections, and the bruise is thankfully finally starting to fade away. Since you're on blood thinners, it's important that others know in case you ever get injured or anything like that. You may bleed more as your blood loses its ability to clot. 

And happy anniversary! DH and I celebrated 7 years yesterday, too. :thumbup:


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks Disney, I'll keep those tips in mind! And a happy anniversary to you as well!


----------



## Disneyfan88

For the lovenox shots, I picked an area below the belly button but off to the side. The needle seemed thick and hurt more if I was closer to the belly button. I pinched the skin and SLOWLY pushed the needle in. I then SLOWLY injected the whole thing (including the air bubble), and then I SLOWLY pulled the needle out in the same direction that I inserted it. Then I released the skin I was punching. Don't rub or blot the area or you will bruise. 

Before injecting, flick the syringe until the bubble goes to the top (on the plunger side of the syringe). If you see any drops of the medication on the needle, wipe it off with an alcohol wipe. I then waited for the alcohol on my skin and the needle to dry before inserting the needle into my skin. I read that it's better if the opening of the needle was faced up, so I did that, too. I only bruised one time (from my second injection). 

Rotate sides each time, and you should be ok.


----------



## klik

Amanda: I'm sorry about the cyst and the bleeding and the antibiotics and the cold and the discomfort... Your holiday sounds amazing. I know you miss your grandfather, but I hope this trip has put you in a really good spot to start your next attempt. I'm rooting for you like crazy! :dust: Also, happy belated anniversary!

Disneyfan: happy belated anniversary! And thank you SO much for sticking around! You are a wonderful presence... :hugs:

Wish: Good luck with "just a baseline"--I hope it's a great start! And I hope work lets up enough that you can set up those appointments. I think it's great that you have alternative plans to just enjoy your life as DINKs! Still, I'm really hoping one or two more of those four bedrooms get permanently occupied by little ones! :hugs:

AFM: just waiting for AF or a miracle pregnancy (Wish, I haven't learned yet! :haha:). Then I'll try Cornell again. If I hit a wall, I think I'll try Life, in California. Plan B ready, as always!


----------



## klik

Oh, and this weekend I get to go on a mini-break for my bday! I'm so excited it's ridiculous. I've gone from being a total jet-setter to being excited about a weekend 2.5 hours' drive away! But it will be our first break of any sort since our failed FET and these subsequent crazy cycles, since FIL's heart attack, since BIL and SIL were here driving me bonkers... Probably since my uncle's death in Brazil and us flying last-minute for the funeral, and then that paranoia about Zika, too... Gosh, do we deserve a break! FIL is still staying in our house, but he can fend for himself now. English countryside, here we come!


----------



## Asterimou

:cake: Happy birthday Klik, sorry I just missed it but sounds like your celebrating this weekend so have a great birthday! Mine is this Friday so we're Leo ladies :thumbup:

Apologies for the radio silence, I've been a bit preoccupied with work. Sounds like things are moving on and a few of us will be in cycles soon. My appointment with the Lister is next week so I'm really hoping we get a better feel for this one. I can imagine it's hard for you Klik trying to work out how they will be from a far but you have done your research and have a plan b so that's all you can do.

Amanda: I'm so glad you had a nice break, you absolutely deserved it. Budapest is a lovely city.

Wish: good luck on your baseline. Excited for you now you've chosen DE. Come on!

Disney: it's great you get all those meds on insurance, it's worth another try hey xx

Boopin: I guess your just crusing until October FET. Happy prep.

I think I won't cycle until October either. With all this finding the right clinic it had pushed it all back. I can't do September now as I have a load of work travel so October it is. And that's if we like this consultant :wacko:

I had a little wobble on Sunday as my best friend said she wasn't drinking as she's on antibiotics. I asked her straight about pregnancy but she said it wasn't. I think she is trying though. I just feel so gutted as I want to go through this with her. I guess if this cycle works I will, so I've got to hold onto that hope.


----------



## Asterimou

I forgot to add. They just had the first two cases of Zika in Florida. I was only out there a few weeks ago but by the time I cycle it would be well gone. I got bitten loads , it must be so terrifying for pregnant women out there.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! hooooooey - work is making me CRAZY! And other life stuff - kitty isn't feeling well again and we have to take her in for an ultrasound today. And my FIL's dog is getting to the end of his fight with lymphoma. This weekend might be the weekend we put him down. He's my handsome boy, I just love him. But he's not the same pup as he was even 6 months ago. He's done a great job fighting, though. :cry:

this plus layoffs, plus a coworker of mine had 3(!) heart attacks and open heart surgery on the same day as the layoffs, etc - TTC has been on the WAY back burner!! I had my blood work done on Tues and all came back good and negative. My saline sono is on Monday. Then DH and I have a concert we're going to Tues night so we took Tues/Wed off. I may call today to get those other appointments on the books. I'd like to be searching for a donor by Sept so we can get this show on the road!!

amanda - your trips sounds A-MAZ-ING. I'd love to check out that part of the world. I know you're sad b/c you couldn't 'tell' your grandfather about your trip but just think - if he was there with you, he knows allllll the fun you had. ;) 

aster - you'll be there with your friend soon!! or you'll at least be with Boopin and I!! :)

klik - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :cake: you absolutely DO deserve a weekend off!! Good for you! Cornell can wait a few days ;) I love your plan B too - life in CA sounds wonderful!

Disney and Amanda - happy anniversaries!! :)

boopin - :wave: hi!


----------



## klik

Asterimou: We are Leo ladies indeed! You didn't miss my bday--it's on Sunday! I'll be somewhere in the Cotswolds, maybe covered in mud, who knows? :winkwink: I'm sorry about your wobble... I hope Lister gives you what you need! :hugs: And have a FABULOUS birthday tomorrow!!!

Wish, so sorry to hear about the dog... So sad! Gosh, and the layoffs and heart attack... That's really difficult stuff. I'm glad you're taking Tues/Wed off. Sounds needed! Good luck with the calls... I hope your donor turns out to be extremely compatible with you!

AFM: I was doing the OPKs out of sheer stubbornness... Which was kind of annoying because it means I don't drink anything or pee for 4 hours in the middle of the day... (they don't usually work for me, so I jump through hoops to coax them.) But then, on CD24 (bearing in mind my average cycle length is 26), I got a positive result! I was flabbergasted. To my delight, Cornell did call me back, and told me to get estradiol and progesterone tested. They were in the periovulatory range, so today I got the go-ahead for the estrogen patches! Then it's a day 2 scan and bloods, to see if there are any cysts (or follicles, for that matter!) and then hopefully I'm off to NY! Unless I get naturally pregnant... DP and I did BD at an ideal time, but... really, what are the chances? Anyway, I'm ecstatic! Who knew I could still ovulate?


----------



## amanda1235

That's great Klik! And happy birthday to you and aster!!!!!

So this cycle hasn't been great. Tuesday I felt really crappy all day, weak and tired, then Tuesday evening got a massive migraine. Wednesday morning I woke up with severe pain in my abdomen, a slight fever, still had a migraine and was nauseous. My clinic is closed Wednesdays so we went to the ER. Did an abdominal u/s and everything seemed ok. I was in so much pain they hooked me up to an IV and gave me something for the migraine and nausea and morphine for the pain. The headache only dulled slightly, but since nothing seemed wrong and my fever dropped they sent me home. Slept all day and night thanks to morphine and Gravol, and woke up Thursday STILL with a headache. Called my clinic, and nurse said it was probably just an inflammation attack, and she wasn't too concerned since the fever and pain were gone. Since it was a big cyst, it explains the pain. My headache finally dissipated over the course of the day yesterday, and STARTING to feel somewhat normal today. Geez!! The things we have to go through &#128533;


----------



## boopin4baby

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY klik & Aster xx
May all your wishes come true!! *
https://tse4.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.Md943fb27c87bed87123aeb5968c48612o0&pid=15.1


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wow - lots going on. Work has been kicking my butt lately, so I've been really busy. 

Amanda - You poor thing!! I'm sorry that you had to go through all of that. The ER is definitely not a fun place to be. I really hope you are feeling better now! :hugs:

Sending out big (belated) birthday wishes to Aster and Klik! 

Klik - I hope that your birthday trip was nothing short of fabulous. We go through so much with all of this TTC stuff that it's sometimes just nice to escape for a little bit and forget about all of our worries. :hugs: Congrats on ovulating! A surprise birthday BFP would be fantastic, but it's great that you are getting things lined up just in case. Best of luck to you! :hugs:

Aster - I hope you had a wonderful birthday! I hope you are able to find a clinic that you feel good about. I'm sure that you'll pick a great one. :hugs: What kinds of places will you be traveling to for work?

Wish - I'm so sorry about the fur babies. And the rough stuff going on at work. :hugs::hugs: Good luck with you sonogram tomorrow, and have a great time at the concert on Tuesday! I'm not sure what is really involved with selecting a donor, but I'm sending you lots of positive vibes and best wishes for a smooth process. :hugs:

Boopin - How are things going on your end? I hope you are doing well!

Hope - If you are lurking, I hope you are doing well, too. I'd love to see a new bump photo if you don't mind sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Disney :wave:

I'm doing great. I've been spending a lot of quality time with OH. This Wednesday we visited Six Flags Discovery Kingdom Vallejo and had a blast!! I rode roller coasters, ate yummy food, shopped and enjoyed the animal exhibits. Thursday we went to the movies and watched Suicide Squad. Then Friday we watched Sausage Party. I've been having lots of fun before my next FET. I go Tuesday for my water sonogram and if my uterus gets cleared, I'll start my next cycle. Fx'd!! [-o&lt;

How are you doing besides being busy with work?? What do you do for a living?? I hope it's not too bad. I'm a prison nurse.. lol!! :lol: :shock: 

FYI - Hope shares baby bump pics in her journal. She has a beautiful perfectly round pregnant belly!! :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Nice to hear we've all been doing a few things for ourselves lately, I just had a great birthday weekend where my husband whisked me away for a romantic break in the English countryside. The weather was kind and we had a great time. 

Amanda: that really is a lot to go through and I hope you are finally feeling okay, bless you.

Disney: I'm travelling in Europe a lot so no long haul but I'll be in Ireland, Denmark, Scotland, Norway and France all before the end of September! Not great for cycling hence me delaying it a bit :) 

It's interesting hearing what you all do. Ive never known a prison nurse before! Do you enjoy it Boopin? I'm a global lead for Sustainability in my company, hence the travel. It is very demanding but very rewarding and keeps me on my toes ;)


----------



## klik

Amanda: thanks, darlin'! I'm so, so sorry you've been in pain... It's good that there's an explanation, but I hope that cyst resolves itself soon, and no more migraines ever again, hopefully! :hugs:

Boopin': thanks for the wishes and the festive lion! Your line of work is so admirable... do the inmates treat you well, generally? Also, I'm really glad you've been enjoying yourself. Soooo important! October is not so far away, and I'm hoping for only good news for you in the next year! :hugs: Good luck tomorrow!

Disneyfan: how are you holding up? I'm sorry work is keeping you so busy... :hugs: Really glad you've got some nice breaks coming up... Also, thanks for the wishes! My estrogen was pretty low, which probably means I didn't have a really mature follicle, so I'm classing a surprise BFP as "almost impossible", at this point... still, hoping for a good experience at Cornell. As for my weekend, my smartphone managed to die 5 minutes before my birthday, which means whoever tried to call or Whatsapp or Skype or Instagram or whatever else me couldn't... And then my dog picked up ticks--one big one (probably female) and thousands of little ones! Ugh! So my birthday ended up in a trip to the 24-hour vet and lots of fussing and worrying... Poor baby, he's really sore... Anyway, now we're up-to-date on tick prevention and if we're lucky enough that he didn't pick up an infection and that no surviving tick is going to infest our home, we should be golden... So we'll be paranoid for the next few weeks. APART from that, I had a lovely weekend at a beautiful spa hotel in the English countryside!

Asterimou: yay, I love that you did the English countryside thing for your birthday, too! :thumbup: Wow, head of sustainability--that's such an important responsibility... Crazy work schedule you've got coming! I hope it's also enjoyable! When are you meeting up with Lister?


----------



## Wish2BMom

helloooo!

aster - I totally missed that it was your bday too, I'm sorry! HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :cake: both of your weekends sound amazing - well done, DHes!! 
Crazy work travel schedule but it sounds fun!! You just can't do that over here in the US - only to different states but not different countries!

amanda - I'm so sorry for all the pain you were going through!! I hope you're doing ok now?

klik - bah, stupid surprise BFPs that don't ever happen! Cornell and NYC it is, then!! 

boopin - that is NOT what I expected you to be doing with your life! do you like it? I am now picturing you having guys coming in from being shanked and stuff! :haha: though I guess it's really not funny...

hi disney! when is your first IUI starting?

yes, hope! a bump pic please!!

afm - had my saline sono this morning - ugh. I hate it!! My cervix never cooperates so they have to clamp it to get it to line up right and thread the catheter through. She had to maneuver it so much that I got light-headed! I have been kinda crampy since too but I think it's subsiding now. Sheesh.
Anyway - also called to make the rest of those office appointments so we can get the donor selection on the road. We'll go in next Tues to meet with the counselor and nursing team, and then we'll go into my local office the week after to sign the consent forms and go over the meds I'll be on, etc. AF should show that Friday so looks like we'll have to skip Sept, so we can take that time to find the right donor. Then I think they ship the eggs here, and we can start the process. 

also, we did have to put our boy down on Friday. Early early in the morning on Friday, my FIL took him to the ER and they did it then. Jake (the fur baby) all but drove himself, though - he was quite clear with his intentions. When they know, they know, I guess. 
But on a brighter note, my FIL is already missing the companionship of a dog so we are adopting a new girl from a local shelter tomorrow. I can't wait. I got to meet her yesterday and she's super sweet. She's very timid and jumpy b/c she was a fully outdoor breeding dog - not really someone's pet, but a way to make money. :( So we need to give her tons of love and affection and let her know that it feels good to be pet on the ears and loved. <3


----------



## boopin4baby

Ladies - I enjoy my job very much. Believe it or not the inmates aren't the problem. It's the people I work with!! :rofl:

Wish - I've become so desensitized at work that I could eat a sandwich over a dead body. For me I have to find humor in the not so funny, in order to cope with the seriousness of my job. I found your joke funny and appropriate... :haha: LOL!!

Did they medicate you before the saline sonogram?? Sounds painful. I'm pleased to hear the pain is subsiding now. You poor thing you. :hugs: GL on your donor search. I hope you get matched quickly. xoxo

I'm sorry about Jake's passing, but happy you're rescuing a shelter dog. Give her lots of LOVE and I'm sure she'll reciprocate it. Dogs are very forgiving & loyal animals. <3:dog:


----------



## klik

Wish: I'm so sorry about Jake! He sounded lovely... Aw, and here I am worrying about ticks... I'm so sorry... :hugs: Glad you got a shelter dog... She sounds sweet... and I know she's your FIL's, but you've got so much love to give it will be a real pleasure to watch her come out of her shell. I'm sending her lots of doggy kisses! :kiss: Re. TTC, I'm sorry your cervix is just so stubborn! But glad that bit is over... I'm also glad you'll have time to choose your donor at leisure. I hope it's a wonderful match! :hugs:

Boopin: So glad you enjoy work! And I totally get you on the desensitization... Er, I wish I had some prison humor to share but I'm coming up short! Yeah, absolutely the job is way too serious--you've got to find ways to laugh! :hugs:


:hugs: to all...


----------



## boopin4baby

Quick Update - My appointment went well. My doctor said that my uterus is "pristine". I got the green light to proceed with my next FET cycle. Let's get this show on the road!! :happydance:

Have a blessed day Ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

That's great news Boopin!! Yay!!

Wish so sorry to hear about your dog :( losing a pet is never easy, but I'm glad you will have the shelter dog to look after and give love to :) also sorry to hear about your uncooperative cervix and the pain and crampiness....:hugs:

Klik and Aster sounds like you had awesome b-day weekends!

AFM, I finally feel normal again, so I guess the cyst just kicked my ass and took longer to heal. That combined with the cold I had just didn't go so well. I have my next scan on Friday, hoping the this cycle normalizes and everything is ok then! I also can't seem to get the trick for the Lovenox! When it's my left side, no problem, my right side, it stings like crazy after about 5 mins. I haven't tried the ice though, that's my next step for tonight. 

Disney, hope you are doing well!


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda - I'm happy to hear you're feeling normal again. Stay away cyst!! Where are you in your cycle?? Do you have a transfer date?? I'm wishing you GL!! :hugs:


----------



## Hope16

Hi ladies, just checking in! Today marks 36 weeks for me. 28 days to go, doesn't sound like much but when you are in your third trimester, with 100 degree heat, every day feels like an eternity! My last day of work is Sept 2nd. I go this Tuesday to check if I'm dilated at all and to measure my fluid levels and baby boy's size. 

Almost at the finish line!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







wedding.png
File size: 508.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## boopin4baby

Hope - Your baby bump is so adorable!! Love, 
Love, Love the photo. You look absolutely 
stunning at 9 months. You go mama!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## klik

Boopin: hurray for pristine!!! :happydance: An excellent start. Sending some dust your way, so it can accumulate over time and get extra-sticky! :dust:

Amanda: so glad you're feeling better! Those darned cysts... :growlmad: Ugh, sorry about the Lovenox--the heparin really does hurt. I kept getting surprised every time I injected it--"why does it hurt that much?" Like I had the memory of a goldfish regarding those injections! :haha: I hope the ice helps... :hugs:

Hope: that is a proper bump! It looks fabulous! Sorry you're suffering in the heat... You're really in the home stretch, though! You've done great! :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Ahhhhh... thanks klik your so sweet!! :hugs: How are things on your end?? :hugs:

Edit: I just finished getting my mammogram. There's nothing like having your boobs smashed in a vice!! :rofl:


----------



## klik

Boopin: I always told myself I'd never get a mammogram because, yeah, who needs to have her boobs squished like that? Then my mom had breast cancer (in total remission, phew!!!) and I learned the error of my ways. Well done on getting it done! :thumbup:

AFM: so far so good... Just put my first estrogen patch on today--excited! Though I keep thinking I'm being silly--I mean, is recruiting two, maybe three eggs if I'm lucky really going to make that much difference over recruiting just one? Hmmm... But hey, I'm sure as heck going to give it a try! I sent the prescription list to my local clinic and hopefully will get the meds soon... Now, waiting for AF, and a day 2 baseline. If AF doesn't arrive by Wednesday I'm supposed to go in on Thursday anyway for a baseline, funny enough. Ugh, I'm so nervous, but also so excited!

Oh, yeah, also my new passport is ready--I gotta go pick it up so I can hopefully go to NY on it, where it can get its first stamp! Hoping it will somehow bring me luck! Nonsense, but there it is... :haha:


----------



## Asterimou

Hi all. 

Klik: good luck at the baseline. I think every extra egg is so worth it. Any of the could be the one.

Boopin: great progress - let this be your one!

Amanda: glad you're feeling better and ready to go again.

Wish: sorry about your dog :(

Hope: that is a lovely bump ;)

Disney: hope you're doing good xx

Afm: I went to the Lister yesterday and it was a breathe of fresh air. The consultant was excellent and really helped us understand all options. We are definitely going with them. One thing that came up was my hydrosalpinx. They are very small and not even picked up on a scan but they were seen at my laparoscopy. The RE recommended clipping my tubes before the next round. It is day surgery and took me 4 days to recover last time. It means I won't cycle for ages. I just can't decide whether to go for it without having more invasive surgery or not. I was psyched up for October and really don't want to wait. Any advice ladies?


----------



## Wish2BMom

boopin - well done on the pristine organs!! hahaha! I had my mammo a few months ago and felt the same. They had to pull some back fat around to compensate for my little ta-tas, it felt like! :rofl: I'm so excited that you're getting started on your next cycle!

klik - yes! pick up that passport and come on over! I'm excited for you to finally get to do the NY stuff in person too. Keep that optimism up (like you have a choice)! Though I do hope you get a stamp. I thought they stopped doing that! The last time I got to use my passport, I forget for where, they DIDN'T stamp it!! I think it was Canada. I was like 'um...where's my stamp?' and they gave me the bad news. I hope you get one!

aster - glad you had a great meeting yesterday. I wish I had some advice about the surgery you need. Is it absolutely necessary to carry to full term or something? or preventive?

hope - girrrrl you make 36 weeks look amazing!! you're gorgeous!! I'm sorry this heat is killing you - I always think of that when I'm waiting to see if I get a BFP - 'if I got preg this month, when would my due date be and how HOT will it be when I'm in the last tri?' I'm weird, I know.

amanda - glad you're feeling back to normal! I'm sorry about the stingy shots - I hate 'em all!! I'm SO not looking forward to the PIO shots for DE. Ugh. 

afm - I don't think much is new since my last update. Sophie is coming along with her trust and friendship! :) And all appointments are in the books - next Tues is the big one with the DE team and the counselor. Then we meet with my RE the following monday for the consent forms and we can get started on picking a donor. That's all! 
I hope you're all doing fabulously and have a great weekend!


----------



## klik

Asterimou: so sorry, I don't know much about tube issues at all... I'm really glad you liked Lister. I've heard that the experience there is really nice--I hope it's fruitful for you, as well! As for the surgery... I guess I think that, if this is likely to be your last attempt, I'd want to make sure everything is in tip-top shape... Do they have stats? Probably nothing conclusive--that's how these things go, isn't it? My only concern is that, with a few months going by, your fertility does drop a little bit. Could it be in the cards for you to do an egg retrieval, freeze the embryos, do your surgery, and then do a frozen transfer later on? (Or even a fresh/frozen cycle!) Or does this condition affect egg retrieval too, and not just embryo transfer? Either way, whatever you decide, best of luck! :hugs:

Wish: Welcome, Sophie! Hey, well done on booking your appointments! I hope they go swimmingly. :dust: As for passport stamps, the US can absolutely be relied on to do them! It's a country that seems to enjoy leaving its mark :winkwink:. Actually, one of the sad things about the European Union is that the countries in it don't stamp each other's passports anymore... So I collect a lot fewer stamps than I used to. Still, maybe Brexit will take care of that. *sigh*...


----------



## Asterimou

Klik: I love your optimism finding positives out of Brexit. Isn't it just a bit surreal at the moment! I like your idea about freezing and then having a FET. Hydrosalpinx in tubes leak toxic fluid into the womb and therefore create a hostile environment for the embie. If you have large hydrosalpinx they reduce success of IVF by around 25% but mine are not large and not even seen on a scan, so the jury is out :/ So I could freeze and have the op and then a FET but my last 2 cycles didn't yield freeze worthy embryos so there is a chance I won't have any to freeze. I hate decisions like this.

Wish: all the best for your appointments next week ;)


----------



## amanda1235

Hey ladies!

Aster, it's so great that you feel good at Lister! I wish I had some advice for you regarding the op. We are faced with such tough decisions, and making the one right one always seems so difficult. How many months would you have to wait if you had the surgery? Is this your absolute last attempt? If so, maybe it's worth doing the surgery to have the absolute best possible odds? That being said, it's easy for us to say what we would do in your position, but only you know what's best for you, and whatever decision you make will be the right one :) sorry you have to make it at all! Decisions suck! Lol

Klik, yay for starting estrogen patches! And for getting your passport :) I also don't think the US has ever stamped my passport, but maybe because I'm from Canada they don't? I could be wrong! I've never paid attention to the stamps, not even sure the UK stamped when I was just there! I'm happy your excited for NYC though, I've got my fingers crossed for you girl!!

Wish, how exciting that you've got all your appointments lined up! Anxious to hear how the DE consults go!

Boopin yay for everything looking awesome! May this be your cycle, we're rooting for you!!!

Hope, you look absolutely gorgeous!!!! Thanks for sticking around and sharing your journey with us! Can't wait to see pictures of the little guy!

Disney, hope everything is going well with you!! You've got some trips coming up I think, no? 

AFM, had my scan yesterday and lining was 9.6mm and trilaminar so transfer scheduled next Friday. I'm optimistic, but trying to just not think about it too much. (Easier said than done!) it's amazing this optimism is there though, honestly! I guess without hope we have nothing!


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda - I hope & pray that this is your cycle, too. :dust:
I have everything X'd for next Friday's transfer... GL!! :hugs:
Nice 9.6 mm trilaminar lining!! Well done!! :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies. Sorry for the silence on my end lately. It's still been busy at work, and since my office is moving to another city soon, I had to go in to San Francisco to pack up my desk today. My new commute will go from 1-1.5 hours to 20 minutes. :happydance:

Amanda - I'm sorry to hear that the lovenox is bothering you. I always felt it less when I stayed closer to my sides and further away from the belly button. I'm not sure if it made a difference, but I also always did the shot sitting in bed. Congrats on the cushy lining!! I sincerely hope your next transfer is the one for you. This thread can use some serious good news! :thumbup:

Aster - That's great that you had a great experience at Lister. :thumbup: Touch choice about the surgery. I think if it was me, and it would drastically improve my chances for success, I'd go ahead and do it. How long would you have to wait to proceed after the surgery? I was originally going to suggest what Klik recommended, but I see that there's worry about the freezing potential. If you do decide to go for it, I'd check with your doctor to see if he/she recommends any fertility-boosting supplements that could possibly help with egg quality while you wait. Good luck with your decision. :hugs:

Klik - Estrogen patches and your new passport - both exciting news! :thumbup: When I was doing the estrogen patches, I bought some medical adhesive remover wipes. It made it so easy to get the sticky residue off.

Wish - You have some really exciting appointments coming up. It's great that you are getting the ball rolling on the donor process!!

Boopin - Congrats on the great exam results! I'm crossing everything for you that this next FET brings you your rainbow baby. :hugs:

Hope - You look amazing!! I can't believe how close you're getting! I hope you're able to rest up and aren't too uncomfortable. :hugs:

AFM - Nothing really going on on the TTC front. I'm collecting my medications for our future IUI, but if anything happens here (however unlikely), it would have to be naturally. :haha: We are currently counting down the days until our Hawaii trip in October. I don't want to put off the IUI for too long, but I think I want to finish both of our upcoming trips before we move forward with anything. 

Ok - I have some sleep to catch up on, so I'll have to leave you here. :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Amanda: positive vibes for Friday. You have done so well to stay optimistic, there is every possibility this time it will work. Better to get on board with the outcome you want ;)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I am on the NHS wait list for it but could be 8 weeks. My private health cover doesn't cover it and it would still be 2-6 weeks wait so isn't worth spending the extra. I could do a cycle in between and if they are good enough to freeze the take Klik's advice and do a FET after the op. If they are not freeze grade then I guess it's pop them in and hope for the best. Or I just wait the 8 weeks and then another month after that until start :/ seems a long way away but maybe the waiting and prep will pay off.


----------



## Asterimou

Oh dear. Just got my AMH back and it's 4.6. It was 12 before do has dropped and doesn't align with my age :( His just fees like a constant battle!


----------



## Wish2BMom

woah, that's quite a drop, Aster - when was your first one done? I thought I read that you can have an 'off' day. Maybe have them do it again?
Re: your decisions, i think that klik's idea was a great one. Worth a shot to get some earlier eggs! I hate that we even have to make decisions like this!

amanda - good luck on Friday! no pressure, but YES, we def need some good news on this thread!!

disney - that's a wonderful cut to your commute!! I'd be counting down the days until a trip to HI too, that just sounds so...ahhhhhh! :) 

nothing really going on here, just wanted to say hi and thank you all AGAIN for your constant support and encouragement. You're all truly wonderful women. <3


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Wish, my AMH was a year ago but my RE said it only reduces my odds by 5% due to other factors so it isn't quite as bad as I first thought but still not good. He said a few months won't make much difference so I'm going for the laparoscopy as I only have one round left in me I think, so need to do absolutely everything I can to make it work.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - I agree with your rationale. If you only have one try left, I'd do everything I could before, too. It's possible that I'll be doing my IUI around the time that you are cycling. :hugs:

My doctor also says that AMH isn't everything, and there are other factors that come into play along with AMH. There are supplements that can help with things like egg quality that your doctor may be able to recommend while you are waiting.


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies,

The results are back from my blood work and diagnostic tests. Every single test performed came back NORMAL/NEGATIVE. And the pathology report on my recent miscarriage resulted in a "normal male embryo". I'm elated that I don't have any known immune/clotting issues, however, I'm still perplexed as to why I miscarried a perfectly normal embryo with a strong hb. I'm officially in the unexplained loss category. I think that's more frustrating than having an actual diagnosis. At least with a known problem it can be treated. :dohh:


The plan moving forward is to use empirical treatment with my next FET cycle. My RE wants to treat me with lovenox, aspirin 81 mg, antibiotics and steroids in conjunction with my routine protocol. He says that it can only help, not hurt in my situation. So, why not? What do you ladies think? Any suggestions for additional testing or treatment? Any and all input is greatly appreciated. TIA


Tests performed:

AntiB2 Glycoprotein (IgG/IgM)
AntiPhosphoSerine Ab (IgG/IgM)
Factor V Leiden Mutation
Homocysteine level fasting
Factor II activity (prothrombin 20210A mutation)
Antibody Screen
Cardiolipin Antibody
Lupus Anticoagulant
Protein C activity 
Protein S activity
Prolactin fasting 
Comprehensive Metabolic Panel fasting 
Complete Blood Count 
Vitamin D = 40
TSH = 0.81

3D Sonohysterogram


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Boopin, congrats on the all clear, so many tests! Have you tested Natural Killer Cells? I may have missed that. Something my RE said was he would test progesterone at trigger and freeze all if it wasn't at the right level (I think he said trigger), reason being is he had found a correlation with progesterone levels and success even if lining looks good. My RE thinks my hydrosalpinx could be the reason for not implanting, they can also cause miscarriage but I don't think you have tube issues? It is frustrating that the embryo was normal and just let go, there must be a reason but I know what you mean about the unexplained. Wishing you all the best.

Disney: thanks for insight on AMH, I'm just trying not to get hung up on it. There is a chance I could get a private lap next week! I'm going to do it if I can as I reviewed how long I waited last time and it was 4 months! I don't have that time to spare.


----------



## klik

Sorry I've been MIA, ladies! It's been intense... :wacko: -- my update below, but first:

Asterimou: Yeah, maybe what everyone who voted Brexit wanted was stamps in their passports! Yeah, it is definitely surreal, and so uncertain... And you have a lot of uncertainty in your life, too! The AMH... I must say, I'm of the opinion that it tells you little that your antral follicle count couldn't tell you... I know people with undetectable AMH who have gotten a take-home baby. So yeah, take it with a bucket of salt! And hey, I think if you can indeed do your laparoscopy next week, that would be the best of all worlds for your next attempt... I'm sorry you'll have to pay for it, though... I hope that's the ticket for you, and that Lister is the place you need... Sounds like your RE has some brilliant ideas--I hope it works out for you!

Amanda: Hurray for optimism! :thumbup: That is a gorgeous, thick lining, and it seems you will be ready! Hopefully all the weird results are behind you, and this time you can get your lasting pregnancy, and then your baby! :hugs:

Disneyfan: I asked my pharmacy about those adhesive removers and they said to use oil, like e.g. baby oil. :shrug: Anyway, as it turned out I only had to use three (one at a time), and had to remove the last one yesterday (it had REALLY brought my FSH down...) I totally get wanting to have the trips behind you before getting back on the TTC carousel. They sound so lovely, and it will be great to enjoy them without having to worry about how much you're allowed to walk, or every little thing you eat, or whatever else we worry about after a TTC attempt... Have a brilliant time! :hugs:

Wish: Thanks for supporting us, too! :hugs: Did you have a DE meeting yesterday? How did it go? I'm so rooting for a smooth road ahead for you... :hugs:

Boopin: I'm so sorry... not knowing is so heartbreaking... re. steroids, is it just medrol or is it more than that? Because I resisted steroids like crazy when my RE wanted to prescribe them, but apparently loads of women in North America are prescribed medrol to prevent MC's... If you're not testing NK cells, given your history, something like medrol probably does make a lot of sense... As for lovenox, my clinic here prescribes something similar as a matter of course. And re. aspirin, my RE here said there's no conclusive evidence either way--if anything, there's a slight detrimental effect to taking aspirin, so he didn't recommend it. But basically he was neutral on it. I'm sorry I can't be more helpful, but whatever you decide, I really hope it works! :hugs:

AFM: Off to NY on Friday morning! :wacko: I'm really overwhelmed--if I manage to pack, I'll have done great... My baseline scan showed an AFC of 5, which is terrifying me because last time I had that many, they all blew up like fireworks and a number of them became cysts. Hopefully the medication regimen will do the trick... The patches brought FSH and LH WAY down, so I was asked to remove the last one immediately and start taking clomid. On Friday, I add 75iu Menopur and 150iu Gonal-F (which some of you have as Follistim). I'm super-anxious--I have to keep my meds cold, somehow, on the plane--gaaaah! And to make matters worse, my partner doesn't even know if he can join me in NY. His passport is held up at a government agency at the moment, because his estranged wife needs to have her residency permit extended--imagine that! He can't travel to help make our baby because of his estranged wife!? It's a miracle I have not yet strangled him... :growlmad: Hopefully if he doesn't make it they'll let me freeze my eggs...


----------



## Asterimou

Oh Klik, big day Friday! What a crazy turn that your partner may not make it. Take deep breathes and hope for the best, I really hope he gets his passport on time, like you needed a bit more stress! You'll be fine keeping them cold but I would call the airline and see if you can store them somewhere in flight. Isn't it 7 hours? A good grade cool bag will do the trick I think. Remember each cycle is different and your follicles may not blow up this time. It is hard not to think of past cycles though. You are doing amazing and completely owning this cycle. I'm wishing with everything I have that it works for you xx happy travels xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster - I asked my RE for the NK cells test, but he didn't recommend it. He's definitely a doctor whose opposed to this controversial test. He gave me a really long argument supported with case studies of why he isn't convinced that NKc is linked to infertility or miscarriage. I'll copy and paste his original email below.

Hi Angela:

Dont waste your money on NKc assays.

The role that Natural Killer cells (NKc) play regarding infertility and miscarriage remains controversial. NKc are found in normal individuals with a healthy immune system and have specialized functions in the blood and endometrium (the inside lining of the uterus). Around the time an embryo implants in the endometrium, more NKc arrive to focus the establishment of a blood supply between the embryo and the uterus. Ultimately, only part of the uterus is attached to the placenta and NKc are believed to control this process. Without NKc the implantation process may proceed out of control, creating problems with the placenta and then problems with the pregnancy.

A theory has been recently proposed that too many NKc, or over-active NKc, can also cause problems with implantation by not allowing enough establishment of a blood supply between the embryo and the endometrium. A few small studies have found that women with too many, or over-active, NKc are more likely to have a miscarriage. However, larger studies found no link between NKc levels and miscarriage. The link between infertility and NKc is even more theoretical than the link between NKc and miscarriage. Neither has been proven with any reliable studies. Further, there is no consensus how to measure NKc, either.

Assuming there truly is a link between NKc and either infertility or miscarriage, the available treatments attempt suppress the overall immune system or involve blood thinners. The use of blood thinners, such as heparin, carries only a small risk to patients and heparin is relatively inexpensive. There are no studies proving its effectiveness for the treatment of high levels of NKc. Oral steroid pills, such as prednisone, Medrol (prednisolone) or dexamethasone, suppress the overall immune system and given for a short duration have few side effects and are inexpensive. Intravenous Intralipid therapy carries little risk but costs up to $700 per dose and typically 3 or 4 doses are recommended. One treatment, called Intravenous Immunoglobulin (IVIg) therapy is very expensive, unproven and may cause harm by injecting someone else's blood products into your own blood. As of July 2016, there are no studies showing that Intralipid or IVIg therapy enhances fertility or decreases miscarriage.1-3 Until there is better data, IVIg therapy or Intralipid therapy for NKc should be considered experimental, performed under surveillance with established research protocols and patients should not have to pay to participate in that type of experiment.

In summary, the link between NKc and fertility or miscarriage remains controversial. Until a true link exists, spending the money on the test does not make sense, particularly because it is not covered by insurance and there is no agreement how to test for NKc. On the other hand, I routinely recommend the oral steroid pills for many IVF patients, because the pills may help suppress factors in the immune system (not just NKc) when an embryo is implanting, are unlikely to cause any harm and are inexpensive.


1. Stephenson MD, Kutteh WH, Purkiss S, et. al. Intravenous immunoglobulin and idiopathic secondary recurrent miscarriage: a multicentered randomized placebo-controlled trial. Human Reproduction (2010) 25(9): 2203-2209.
2. Egerup P, Lindschou J, Gluud C, et. al. The effects of intravenous immunoglbulins in women with recurrent miscarriages: A systematic review of randomised trials with meta-analysis and trial sequential analysis including individual patient data. PLoS One (2015) 10(10):e0141588.
3. Christiansen OB, Larsen EC, Egerup P, et. al. Immunoglubulin treatment for secondary recurrent miscarriage: a randomised, bouble-blind, placebo-controlled trial. BJOG (2015) 122(4): 500-8.

Dr. ******


----------



## boopin4baby

klik and amanda - GL at your appointments on Friday!! :hugs: I'm sending you both all the positive vibes and baby dust that I can!! Fx'd!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg what a big Friday we have coming up!!

boopin - I'm so sorry for the inconclusive results. No real closure on that. So then I start to just wonder - the spirit that is trying to get to you wasn't happy with that little body or maybe something could have happened later on and it was best to bail now. He'll make his way to you!!! :hugs: 
I wish I knew more about more tests you could have too but you sound normal to me! :) I have a really good feeling about your next round. You're gonna nail it. 

klik - WOW what a whirlwind of a week you're having!! That's crap about your partner's estranged wife situation. Time for focus to be on YOU! I'm sure they'll let you freeze your eggs. And I had to travel with Gonal-F as well - it can be at room temperature for about a month, so you're good. I did pack mine with an ice pack that you'd put on a wound and then I wasn't concerned when that got warm. You should be ok. And I know menopur doesn't have to be refrigerated. No worries, no stress!!

aster - I'm so happy you can get your lap over with earlier!! Stinks for it to be OOP, but the timing is great. 

So we did have our consult yesterday and it was great. Daunting b/c we talked for almost 2.5 hrs with everyone, but great to get it going and also good to see that DH are almost 100% on the same page about everything. And the things we're not are easy to overcome (just things like telling the child and such - had a good long talk about that one). So it was exhausting, I kinda wanted to vomit or pass out afterwards, but all is good. :)
Next up is signing the consent forms and getting access to the donor database. I guess we can go on there now and see limited info. I'm dying to but too busy at work to sneak off for an hour or 3!! :)


----------



## klik

Asterimou, thank you so much for the wishes! So, do you really get your lap next week?!

Boopin: thanks for the wishes, and for sharing your RE's opinion on the NK-cell test. What your RE is recommending for you is exactly the two things he deems safe and potentially useful: the lovenox (heparin) and the medrol (steroids). In your place, I would definitely take them... But good luck with whatever you decide! :hugs:

Wish: hurray on the consult! Glad you and your DH are on the same page!!! That makes this difficult process so much easier... Good luck with the donor choosing... I'm sure you will pick a wonderful one! :hugs:

Ok, I've bought a cold bag and some ice packs, and I'm good to go! My airline (BA) won't let their onboard fridge be used--they probably don't want to be sued if something goes wrong... But I'm cautiously optimistic. Wish, funny enough the Pregnyl (hcg trigger) we have in the UK is also to be refrigerated--I've heard in the US it doesn't have to be. Weird!

Next check-in probably from New York. Sunday morning is my first scan/bloods. Boy, am I anxious!


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - You'll be fine transporting the medication on your flight with a cold bag & ice packs. When refrigerated meds are sent from the pharmacy via postal mail/delivery they're in an insulated package with a cold pack(s). You're GOOD to go!! :thumbup:

I can't wait to get your next update. I'm so excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Asterimou

Oh Klik, I almost feel I'm on the plane with you! Go girl, did DH get his passport?

Thanks for sharing the NK research Boopin. I must admit I did have my reservations but felt I wanted to know. Mine came out okay so I guess it's one Unknown off the list ;)

Wish, it is great you are forging ahead, I sense the excitement and really hope you get your donor soon.

I'm booked in for the lap on Tuesday as long as AF comes by Saturday! Why are we always waiting for AF or hoping it never comes! To think all those years where I took no notice. Ignorant bliss! I'm actually a little sad that the tubes will be clipped, it kinda takes away my last glimmer of hope for a natural pregnancy. I know they don't work but they are my tubes and I'm effectively sterilising myself :/ it feels right though and gives me a better chance of success.

Happy Friday all xx


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster - I'm fine not having the NKc test done. All of my immune tests have come back Negative/Normal, so the chances of me having high NKc's are slim to none. And even if I do, I switched my folic acid to folate and my RE is using the empirical treatment with my regular protocol. I feel I've done all that I can do to set myself up for success next transfer, FX'D!!

The :witch: better show her ugly little face by Saturday.. lol!! I'm wishing you all the best for Tuesday's lap procedure. I think that you made the right decision to clip your tubes. Like you said they're rubbish anyways.. GOOD RIDDENS!! xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

boopin - I'm sorry, I've lost track - when is your next transfer? you already have the eggs right? or are they full embryos now and you just need to set up for that?

aster - I hear ya, always hoping she's here quickly or not at all. I bet she yells right back at us and says 'I'm doing what I'm supposed to!! leave me alone!!' :haha:
And yeah, I'd be sad about the tubes too. Oddly enough, your sterilization is what will help get you pregnant! That's kinda cool to think about!!

klik - are you flying today? we had a couple of things going on today. Amanda - good luck today too!!! I can't wait to hear all the good news!

afm - just winding down the week. I have to take stock of what I have for meds/patches/etc and call my doc to order everything else for me. Like count my leftover Estrace tabs, etc. Stillll not using the Cetrotide in the fridge, so if anyone needs any of that and don't want to pay for it, I'll ship it to you! 
Then we have consent form signing on Monday - THEN we can start to look at donors. I haven't had a chance to this week and we'd only have access to a general overview of them anyway. But I have to get the ball rolling on financing and all that. Sigh, so much to do.

Also, I'm hosting my all-women's fantasy football draft this weekend! I can't wait, should be a good time. 12 women discussing the pros and cons of football players for 2 hrs, then out to dinner and drinks to hang out. YAY! hahahaha I realize this isn't everyone's cup of tea, but I LOVE football and I LOVE the fall. This is my favorite time of year!


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish - I have 1 6BB embryo remaining from my previous de ivf cycle. I plan to transfer my precious cargo end of October. No set date. Everything's tentative, depending on how I respond to the medications.

I'm a diehard Dallas COWBOYS fan!! I LOVE, LOVE FOOTBALL!! I'll be going to a Cowboys game this year with OH. I'm so happy we picked Dak Prescott as our back-up quarterback. He was the best QB pick in the 2016 NFL Draft!! :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies. I missed a lot here!

Klik - I hope that you arrived in NY safely and that everything worked out for your partner to join you. I was on Menopur and Gonal-F when I was undergoing my IVF cycles. Good luck!!

Boopin - I was in your shoes with all of my testing. Everything basically came back normal with no explanation of why my "normal" embryos weren't leading to (normal) pregnancies. It's interesting to see your doctor's thoughts on the NK tests. My results came back normal but cost me $400 to get them -- and that was after talking them down from over $1k. :dohh: I hope that the tweaks to your protocol are just what you need to find success this next time. :hugs:

Aster - I hope AF comes on time! I totally agree - it seems like AF always comes when you don't want it but takes forever to show up when you need it. :dohh: Good luck!

Wish - I'm glad that your appointment went well and that you guys are pretty much on the same page for the big stuff. It's so exciting that you are getting things lined up and moving along. I'm pulling for you!! :hugs:

Hope - I hope you're doing well! You're getting close!!


----------



## klik

Boopin: when is the game? Sounds exciting!

Asterimou: did AF arrive?! I hope she did, or does today! :hugs: As for your tubes, one expression that I really love is, "there is no change without loss." So true... I think it is devastating to have to get your tubes snipped... But as Wish said, it may be what ends up helping you to have your successful pregnancy... I also hope Lister can give you a protocol that helps with the egg quality (if that has really been an issue and it wasn't the sperm instead...) Still, there is grieving to do, for your tubes and the potential for an unexpected natural pregnancy... :hugs:

Wish: I love the idea of an all-female fantasy football league! I have to say, American football never penetrated my psyche (when I lived in the US I used to enjoy the Superbowl ads, but that's it!) Still, it sounds like great fun--enjoy! Also, my cetrotide is not in the fridge, but NYC is so hot maybe it should be... :wacko: Next week sounds intense in your TTC journey... good luck! :hugs:

Disneyfan: tell us about you! :hugs:

Amanda, I hope things went really well for you yesterday--how are you feeling?

AFM, I am in NYC, in a sweet AirBnB flat that I've only got til Wednesday (I mean, maybe I'll show up at Cornell tomorrow and they'll tell me that it's hopeless and I have to go home). My main task today is to book a hotel or somesuch over labor day weekend that has a flexible cancellation policy--that's going to be fun to try!

Also, I've lived in NY before but never in this neighborhood, so I was not particularly successful hunting down decent food last night. My dinner was tortilla chips and salsa. Not what I want to be feeding my body right now! I'm going back to my old haunts today to pick up some delicious fresh food, while I've got a proper fridge to put it in!

Speaking of which, I filled my cool bag with ice packs and they'd all melted by the time I got here... Still, it was all still fairly cold. I think I'll be ok!

DP is not here (else we would have gone to a restaurant for dinner--I don't feel like doing that alone, and was too tired to seek out a friend.) His passport is still stuck in bureaucratic no-person's-land. He thinks realistically if we're lucky he'll get it late next week, which by my guess would mean that he might arrive just before ER--best-case scenario! Otherwise I'll have to freeze some eggs... Assuming there is anything to collect, that is :wacko:. And we'll have to buy his flight really last-minute, which will be eye-wateringly expensive! :dohh:

Right, time to start the day! :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls!!

Klik, that's crazy that DP is not there with you! I hope that he makes it there before ER, and that his flight isn't SUPER expensive. We've been having a terribly hot summer this year, so I hear you on the heat!! (I'm not too far, just a few hours drive North). Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! Can't wait to hear about it! Sending positive vibes!

Boopin, I really hope this last blast is the perfect one that is meant to be!

Wish, so great to hear how the de process is going!! Choosing a donor is so overwhelming, and a little strange at first when you start going through profiles, but you get over it quickly. Trying to choose the right one isn't always easy, but you'll get there! It's really great that you two are on the same page, as that obviously makes things so much easier :) On another note, I also ADORE Fall!! Not necessarily for the football, (I don't really follow the NFL or the CFL, but will occasionally watch games....more excited for hockey! :) ) I do love the cooler weather, the colours, and it's when I do all my cooking/baking with fall fruits and veggies to stock up for the winter. :) 

Aster, I really love the expression that Klik just used, and I really believe that there is truth behind it. I am sorry that they have to snip your tubes, and for sure there is a grieving process. Take the time you need to process. I also hope that Lister will give you a protocol that is just perfect for you, and all that you need. AF yet?

Disney, how are you doing? 

Hope, must be getting close!!!!!

AFM, transfer went well yesterday! They ended up transferring BOTH my blasts, 4AB and 3BC, since the last 2 cycles were so wonky. We are totally ok with the idea of twins, and having twins doesn't scare me in the least (even if maybe it should lol!) but a multiple pregnancy is a little scary. One step at a time though. 
Feel pretty good today, a little crampy last night, but that's pretty standard for me after transfer, and so incredibly tired from all the progesterone. Now for the 11 day wait! OTD is Sept. 6.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - Congrats on your transfer!!! So exciting! I'm sending a ton of sticky vibes your way! :)

Klik - I'm glad you made it in safely. I hope your partner isn't too far behind you. Good luck with with hotel hunt!!

AFM - Nothing big going on with me at the moment. I'm impatiently waiting for our vacation to get here. I'm continuing with my vitamins am and just not really thinking about much TTC stuff right now. We still plan to do an IUI after our trips later this year, but other than that, nothing planned for the immediate future. 

Posting from my phone, so I'll have to keep it short. 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda, congratulations!! :happydance: You're officially PUPO!! I'm happy to hear your transfer went well. Rest up hun. xx


----------



## Asterimou

Amanda: congrats on being PUPO. :happydance: I'm hoping soooooo much that one or both of those great blasts sticks. Feel free to vent here in the madness of the tww. We're in it with you xx

Well AF arrived, although it was this morning but they said that will be fine for Tuesday....phew! Thanks for all your encouragement, no change without loss is my mantra right now ;) I feel like I have some level of control back by doing this laparoscopy privately, it could of been months on the NHS so I feel really happy I'm doing it so soon and feel it's money well spent. My mum is coming to look after me for the day, which will be nice.

How did fantasy football go Wish? Hope the best team won ;)

Klik: I really hope DH gets there on time, it must be unsettling for you but I'm sending lots of luck your way. I hope you've had a few good meals now and jet lag has subsided. Good luck and have some dust :dust:

Boopin: weirdly after you sent me the NK info I got a letter from my first RE that said my levels were high and I should be treated for it. Yet my current one said they are fine :wacko: I wish the experts could agree. I'm putting my faith in my current RE, it just feels right. I hope you respond well to your meds xx


----------



## klik

Wow, Amanda, that is exciting indeed! I hope at least one of them sticks and stays stuck! :dust: September 6th must feel so far away... How are you holding up?

Disneyfan: it seems you're in a pretty calm place--I hope that's right, and that you're enjoying the peace! :hugs:

Asterimou: so glad you got the go-ahead even though AF was a little slow to show! :thumbup: Glad your mom is coming over to look after you... I hope everything goes well tomorrow. I know it's sad, but I really hope it all ends up working out for the best... :hugs:

AFM: yesterday morning was my first scan/bloods at Cornell. Firstly, operationally I was really impressed--scans/bloods are 6:30am-8:30am, no appointment necessary--and I was seen immediately! SO much easier than the horrid negotiations we have to go through at my clinic, and then sit there and wait for over half an hour sometimes until there's someone available to take blood! It's like they realise many women have jobs! Now, the actual results scared me a little--I was told to come back in only on Wednesday, as my follicles were all still tiny and estrogen low. I sort of freaked out--I can't help but think nothing is growing, that this is just a barren cycle... But I've been told that some women who do estrogen priming take much longer to respond--that 15 days of stims is not unusual... So tiny follicles at CD7 is apparently not so terrible. I don't think Wish had that delayed effect, but apparently it does affect some women that way... So, I'm sitting on my hands til Wednesday!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!!

aster - so glad you got in for your procedure this week. It is sad, but I do love that mantra. I, too, shall always remember it. It would be a good tattoo!! ;)

amanda - PUPO!!! congratulations!! I don't freak at the thought of twins either, though DH looks at me like I have 3 heads when I say that. GOOD LUCK!! :dust: we are here for you!!

klik - glad you arrived safely, love! Amanda is a couple hrs north of you, I'm a couple hrs east. And yes, I responded pretty horribly to stims, I felt. And I was on max doses - 450 Gonal-F!! One cycle I stimmed for either 14 or 16 days, I can't remember. But they caught up. So how long are you in town for? The whole process? For some reason, I thought you were here for only some tests. Either way, I'm super excited for you!!

disney - I'm glad you're able to relax and take a good long break before your next IUI. 

boopin - I think we're going to be cycle buddies!! :)

afm - consent forms are all signed, now I have to make the payment to get into the egg bank online. I'll make that call today, then we are good to go and pick out a donor. cd1 yesterday, which was really weird - only a 24-day cycle this month. I assume it was the saline sono that might have urged O to happen earlier. 
Our fantasy draft went really well! We had fun, as usual. Aster - there wasn't any 'winning' just yet - we go the whole football season. What we did the other night was choose our players for our individual teams. This would be like doing a fantasy soccer draft and choosing individual players from each of the teams in the Premier League to put together one whole team that you watch the whole season. And they get points based on how good they are, how many times they score, etc. 
It's fun and keeps me interested in more than just my hometown team's game every week.


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies, I'm recovering from my op. The good news is it was a success, they found two hydrosalpinx the size of my little finger! How they didn't show on my scans I don't know. He said they most definitely would have reduced my chances and even if I'd got BFP they could of caused me to miscarry. I'm so glad I had it done and actually I'm not sad as it just feels so right. Private was so much nicer than NHS and I feel like I'm recovering better than last time :) He also looked at my womb and said it was in tip top condition so that is a bonus.

Klik: good luck today, I hope those little follies have grown. I freak out all through the scan stage wondering if their big enough or if one has shot off. There is nothing more you can do but wait and see. I have everything crossed for you.

Wish: you may realise from my comment that I'm not a football fan! I realise now what fantasy football is. I hope you picked some good players for the season;)


----------



## boopin4baby

Such great news Aster!! :thumbup: to your successful procedure and your "tip top" womb!! I'm happy you're at peace with your decision and that you're recovering nicely. 

Wish - I'd LOVE for us to be cycle buddies!! :hugs:

amanda - Thinking of you. How are you feeling?? 1 week left until OTD!! :dust: Fx'd super tightly for you!!

klik - GL today at your scan. Plump up follies!! :bodyb:

Disney - I'm missing your presence on this thread, but so happy you're enjoying your time away from ttc. xoxo

Hope - You're 38 weeks today!! Delivery day is almost here. I can't wait to see pictures of baby Tanelli. How are you holding up?? Are you dilated, yet?? <3


----------



## amanda1235

Hi girls! Omg, I'm freaking out!!!! Just took a test and got a BFP!!!! 5dp5dt. I felt super nauseous yesterday and today, and I just knew. Plus I figured since it's so early, if it's negative, then ill just chalk it up to that. Totalky freaking out (in the best way). I'll try to get a picture. Sorry, DH is at work, so I'll surprise him later (not sure how yet) I just had to tell you....hoping the luck of this thread is changing!!!!!


----------



## amanda1235

Here, hope this works
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## klik

Wish: ah, thanks for reminding me that you had to stim for 2 weeks or so... I'd completely forgotten! Yeah, I guess that really is a common reaction to estrogen priming... I'm on 150iu Gonal-F + 75iu Menopur but I took some Clomid earlier on which should presumably nudge my body towards making more LH and FSH by itself anyway. So cool that you've signed the consent forms! Good luck looking at the egg bank online... I hope you find a donor you're really happy with... :hugs:

Asterimou: Gosh, that sounds like it was unambiguously the right decision! I'm glad your experience was relatively painless, and I wish you a speedy recovery and the very best of luck! :hugs: Also excellent news on the uterus all-clear! :thumbup:

Boopin: how are you holding up? :hugs:

afm: scan today was much the same: follicles still too small to measure. Which is so irritating, as it doesn't even give me a direction of travel--are they growing? shrinking? stationary? who knows?! *sigh*. Endometrium is still super-thin... At least I have follicles, though, which is already a blessing! When I get the bloods call I will ask for the actual numbers this time and last so I can try to see if at least estrogen is going in the right direction. At least my cyst is shrinking, which is kind of nice... This is going to test my patience!


----------



## klik

Amanda, we cross-posted! That is SOOOOO exciting! :happydance::yipee::wohoo::rain::ninja:

Congratulations and best of luck! I really hope it sticks this time! :dust:


----------



## boopin4baby

CONGRATS amanda on your :bfp: That's a beautiful line 5dp5dt!! You might be prego with twins!! I'm so excited for you!! :happydance: :bunny: :headspin:


----------



## Asterimou

NEWSFLASH :bfp::crib::yellow: sooooooo happy for you Amanda. I know it's early days but I'm sure this is it for you. I'm almost crying!


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks girls!! I burst into tears when I saw the second line, then just started laughing lol. I am obviously going to be a bit nervous, but for some reason I just really feel like this is it. Don't know if it's just hoping, or a real feeling hehe. 
Also, I know how hard it can be to see someone elses positive news, and I'm very sorry to be that person. I just had to tell you girls as even though we don't know each other personally, I feel close to all of you.


----------



## boopin4baby

No need to apologize amanda. We're here for eachother through the GOOD & BAD times... UNCONDITIONALLY. We're all happy for you!! I truly hope this is your sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

AMANDA!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: :ninja: :wohoo: STICK, little one, STICK!!
Do NOT apologize - that's what we're all here for too!!!

aster - so happy your surgery turned out to be exactly what was needed!! good riddance, bad equipment getting in the way!! :)

klik - girl, get those follies growing! Tell them Auntie Wish said so!! Maybe they need to increase your Gonal a bit? I'm quite sure they know more about this than me, though! :)


----------



## Asterimou

Amanda, it is an absolute delight to hear your news. It can hurt when those around us fall pregnant so easily and don't really appreciate what a miracle it is, but your journey has been tough and we are all just so happy one of us has made it! We're all obviously hoping this is the change in tune we needed on this thread. Our time to celebrate &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## klik

Amanda: Thanks for sharing your happiness with us! You may be leaving us behind, but you're also giving us hope! :hugs: I'm SUPER happy for you--a little bit anxious, to be sure, but on the whole I'm optimistic and looking forward to cheering you on over the next 8+ months! :hugs:

Wish: my follicles have been told! Let's see if they'll listen--another scan tomorrow (I should be asleep!)... As for the stim amount, I think it looks low but the Clomid is meant to push the natural levels up anyway... plus, part of the idea is that too many injectables fry the eggs for us DOR women, so keeping the dose low is thought to be better... I've seen Dr Davis up someone's injectables a bit, when her estrogen started dropping mid-cycle, but with me he's just sticking to the plan, as the estrogen levels are rising (which means the follicles probably are growing, after all--yay!) Long story short: I'm trying to brace myself for another "they're still too small to measure" tomorrow... :dohh: How about you? How is the donor selection going? :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

gotcha - wonder if we fried my eggs with that large dose then?? sheesh - you never really know, huh? so much guessing goes on here. One doctor's best case is another's worst case...

Good luck to you today, klik!! I hope you see some real plumping overnight!!

donor selection has not begun. I feel like this is going to have to another thing I have to kick DH in the butt to do, OR start it on my own and lay out options that I like and have him choose from them. He mentioned the other day that the nurse who told us about the selection process said 'don't rush it'. Well, that means you have to actually LOOK first and if you don't find one you are comfortable with, maybe hold off for another day and see who comes and goes. And keep doing that until you find a better one. But she also said not to look for 'perfect' b/c that doesn't exist. So...step one is to LOG ON! :grr:

amanda - how did you tell your DH??


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - it looks like my long post from yesterday didn't post. :dohh: That's what I get for typing it all out on my iPhone at work. :dohh::dohh:

I don't remember everything I posted before, but I think it's great that we are seeing some great news here!!

Amanda - I am soooooo thrilled for you!! I'm praying for a happy and healthy 9 months for you!!

Klik - Good luck at your scan today!

Wish - Good luck with the donor search. It sounds like things have been going GREAT so far!!


I'm buried at work, so I will unfortunately have to keep it short right now. I wish that my other comments for everyone else didn't get lost. :nope:

DD started daycare yesterday (hence my being behind at work -- I've had to take extra time off for teacher meetings and being available for her). Her first day went great (better than that -- the drop off in the morning went a little too smoothly, and I found myself trying not to be offended that she was perfectly fine with me leaving! :haha: Certainly better than the alternative, though!). She will be going 3 days a week (Tues-Thurs), and the facility is brand new, so there are only 6 kids enrolled in her class right now. Of the 6, only 3 are starting it now, so the smaller group will definitely make the transition less daunting. No tears at all until nap time when she started saying that she needed mommy. :kiss:


----------



## klik

Wish: I did wonder about your dosage, to be honest... But none of these things are set in stone--it's probably not much more than a theory... I know what you mean about your DH. You could, of course, log on by yourself and look, but you want him with you. Maybe he's kind of avoiding it because it's psychologically heavy? But hey, you'll get there sooner or later... :hugs:

Disneyfan: shame you lost your long post--you must be really annoyed! So cute, your DD... I can totally relate, you wanting her to be happy there but also feeling forgotten if she doesn't miss you... Cool that it's a new facility and it's small--indeed, it shouldn't be so daunting. I hope she loves it! As for her still wanting her mommy, I'm pretty sure that won't disappear! :winkwink:

The scan today was ok. One 13mm, one 11mm--and to be honest, two is all I thought I would get when I started this, since my AFC is normally only 3 (and this crazy AFC of 5-9 this cycle just wasn't making sense to me). Sadly, I'm going to have to freeze the eggs, assuming we manage to retrieve them... DP is still stuck in the UK, his passport is still in bureaucracy-land. It sucks, to be honest. I have to talk to Dr Davis, but I think what we will do is do another round, with DP here next time (in November if everything goes smoothly) and then fertilize all the eggs and transfer a couple of embryos at once, assuming there are any. Dr Davis said at my age up to 5 (!!!) can be transferred but I don't think I can stomach more than 3. Even 3 scares me, though I know the chances of 3 untested embryos made from 42-year-old eggs all sticking at once are pretty close to nil! But hey, step by step--let's try and retrieve these eggs first...


----------



## Asterimou

Nice to hear from you Disney. I've lost big posts before and it's so annoying. Good to hear you're getting on with life and DD seems happy at daycare.

Wish: why is it that men always seem to take longer to get there! It's like you have to continually coax them into the right way. Persistence seems to pay off though. You may remember I was upset my DH was drinking. He barely drinks anymore and has really made some big changes this cycle. As Klik said, if you start looking and then keep on about it he'll get there!

Klik: I'm gutted that DH hasn't made it over, I can only imagine how disappointing that is for you :hugs: I guess this is time to have faith that everything is happening in perfect timing and the wait will give you the outcome you need. As for the number to transfer can they give you a per embryo live birth rate % for your particulars? It could be good to weigh up the odds of the various outcomes before deciding.

Amanda: when is your beta?


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls!

Klik I'm so sorry that DP isn't there with you, and that you'll have to do this all over again. I'm happy to hear that a couple follicles are growing, so hopefully they continue!!! Grow follies grow!!

Wish, I know how daunting choosing a donor is. And bots deal with all this stuff so differently than us, so I'm sure he's just processing and will start looking with you shortly. Let us know how the death goes!! Try not to get too overwhelmed, but that's easier said than done. We chose a donor with the same physical traits (blue eyes blond hair) so at least the kiddos have a chance of looking like their daddy, so we narrowed it down from there and just checked medial history. Good luck!!

Disney, I'm sure it was hard leaving your daughter at daycare, but I'm sure she'll be great and be SUPER excited to share what she's done when she gets home. 

Aster, my beta is on Tuesday. I took another test yesterday, and the line was definitely darker than Wednesday. Although I'm trying to stay uber positive, there's a little part of me thats cant believe its actually true yet. I've been through the beta game so much, that I'm still worried about numbers, even if tests are positive. Hopefully I'll feel better on Tuesday!!


----------



## klik

Asterimou: thanks! :hugs: Yeah, I hope somehow the timing will just all work out... but my word, this process is exhausting enough as it is--I did not need this... How are you? are you all recovered from your surgery? When can you take your next step?

Amanda: Good luck with the beta on Tuesday! It's hard not to be at least a little anxious, but I really hope you just keep getting good news from now on... :hugs:

AFM: looks like after all this rigamarole we'll get one egg at BEST. Should have stuck to natural cycle IVFs locally... But hey, you don't know until you try. Now I can't even really just give up on the New York idea, because I'll have a frozen egg here waiting for me. It's all kind of mad... *sigh*


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## klik

Thanks, Disneyfan!

The doctor who scanned me today was way nicer and more positive than the one who scanned me yesterday--yesterday's was super-dismissive, but today's was giving a fairly decent chance for at least one smaller follicle to grow sufficiently. So I'm injecting the stims into the right side, where the smaller follicles are, and the Cetrotide into the left side, where the larger follicle is! :haha:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I'm glad to hear that today's doctor was more positive, and even better that you are being told that there's a chance for an extra egg. Grow follicles, grow!! :dust:

Doctor bedside manner is an important part of the whole treatment experience for me. My RE has amazing bedside manner (and a crazy number of 5 star Yelp reviews because of it). Anything that helps minimize stress is a plus in my book.


----------



## boopin4baby

Disneyfan88 said:


> Klik - Doctor bedside manner is an important part of the whole treatment experience for me. My RE has amazing bedside manner (and a crazy number of 5 star Yelp reviews because of it). Anything that helps minimize stress is a plus in my book.

I AGREE!! :thumbup:


----------



## amanda1235

Klik so happy that today's appt was better. I agree with the others, the last thing you want or need from a dr is negativity. :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - :dust: for your upcoming betas!!


----------



## klik

Thanks, Disneyfan! :hugs: So true about doctor bedside manner... Besides, you want to feel like your doctors and nurses are on your side, and sometimes it just doesn't feel that way... I think he's the "why are you wasting my time with one-maybe-two follicles?" type...

Boopin: Thanks! How are you?! Gearing up for the transfer? It's already September... :hugs:

Amanda: Thanks! Echoing Disneyfan, best of luck on your beta today and onwards! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - good luck on the beta today! I can't wait to hear the big number!!

klik - good luck on your scan today as well - slow and steady might win the race. That is terrible about OH not making it over to the US this time around. Just another bump in the road but dang, it's annoying. You have such a great way of thinking about things, though - I know you just roll with it. But, still - annoying.

nothing new here - didn't even peek at the donors this weekend. I did look at the preview profiles on Friday and there are a handful that I want to check out. So this might be easier if I just look first and then present the closest matches to DH so we can both decide from there. Maybe less daunting for him.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I think that's how I would do it if it was me. I'm the "research the heck out of it" type, and DH is the type to let me. Once I find something I like, we either go with it, or I present the options to DH if I find more than one of something that I like, and from there we choose together. :haha: Good luck with your search! :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Thinking of you Amanda, hope it's good news.

I've recovered well and flew to Norway on Sunday, I'm here until Thursday. Could of done without flying but by day 5 after a laparoscopy I do seem to be fine to do normal routine but just more slowly. The surgeon done well with the cuts as they seem to be very slight so I shouldn't scar too much. I'm just trying to decide if I do a cycle after my coming AF or the following to give a little more healing time. RE said I'm good to go but with tubal surgery I feel the ovaries and womb might be a bit put out and need a month off!? I do want to get on with it but want my body to be ready. Decisions decisions....


----------



## amanda1235

Aster glad you're feeling better!!

Klik good luck today :)

Afm.....beta was 478!!!! No more bloods, next appointment is the vitality scan at on the 20th, which will be 6w2d. Feeling great! Still kinda nervous, but hoping the high beta is a good sign!


----------



## Asterimou

That is GREAT Amanda! This must be it:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - That's GREAT that you are feeling good already. If you have any doubts at all, I'd recommend waiting a cycle so that you eliminate potential "what if" thoughts. You're going to rock your next cycle, whenever you decide to go for it! :thumbup:

Amanda - Fantastic news!! I'm so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda - Awesome beta!! I'm so freakin' happy for you. :yipee: :dust: :wohoo:
Get nice & snuggly in your new home, little bean. Grow strong for your momma. Auntie boopin says so!! :jo:


----------



## Wish2BMom

YES, Amanda!!! So, so happy for you!!! I'm with Boopin - snuggle in tight, little one!! <3


----------



## klik

My turn to lose a long post! Stupid fat fingers! Never mind, here we go again:

Amanda: HURRAY!!!! :ninja::ninja::ninja: I'm so glad you're feeling so good about this one, too! Stick, little one, stick! :dust: Physical symptoms bearable? :hugs:

Asterimou: Bummer you have to travel for work so soon after your procedure, but glad you're feeling well enough to do it! As for timing, my gut says wait til the inflammation comes down... Then again, endometrial scratching is meant to be helpful, and that's like a little wound, so who knows how our bodies work... it's so complex! Whatever you do, though, I hope to hear good news soon! :hugs:

Wish: I'm sorry it seems you have to start this process alone... Maybe it's awkward for him... he chose you, after all, and now, to be blunt, he essentially has to also choose another woman? It's kind of mind-boggling... Thing is, it's an emotionally charged process for you too, and it would be better if he could be with you more as you go through it... My OH certainly has limited brainpower for this TTC universe--this is a big part of how we got into the passport conundrum in the first place. If he were paying attention, he would have picked a better time... Anyway, I hope you and your DH find a donor you're happy with soon, who works out really well for you! :hugs:

Hope: thinking of you as you come into the home stretch! :hugs:

Disneyfan, Boopin: sending you good thoughts! :hugs:

AFM: I feel pretty well today, though somewhat anxious... I could have sworn they would have triggered me yesterday, when my lead follicle was at 21mm... But they didn't! It is now 23mm, which is big... I'm afraid, to be honest, that it's already overcooked. That's in my left ovary. My right ovary has a 17, a 14, and a 13... I guess they are prioritizing the three little ones over the big one... I mean, I'm in a much better position than when I thought I had only one, but now I'm torn between hope for maybe two more and fear that I'll end up with none... I just have to trust that I'm in good hands. Gosh, this is hard! And even if we get mature eggs, we'll have to wait AGES before we know if they fertilize... UGH! Ok, klik, come on, step by step, you can do this...


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Ladies xoxo

klik - Your anxiety is understandable. Fx'd tightly that your 3 smaller follies get nice and plump!! It only takes 1 good egg!! I know it's easier said than done, but stay strong. Your almost done and you're doing so well. I'm pround of you, hun. :hugs: Grow follies grow!!

afm - I'm still waiting for AF. No signs of the *itch.. lol!! She was due Sep 2-4 and it's now the 7th. Once my period gets here I can start bcp on CD3, then my FET cycle officially begins. I never wanted my period to start as much as I do now. Isn't that an oxymoron when you're ttc. :dohh: 
Edit: I just took an hpt and of course it's Negative!! Silly me.

Hope - Thinking of you and baby Tanelli. 7 days left until your little man's due date. How are you feeling?? Give us an update when you can. <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

aster - good luck on your trip! I read Norway and didn't read anything else. How are you feeling? did the flights impact you at all?

klik - yep, I get your anxiety too! I assume you'll be triggering tonight. I hope anyway. And yeah, maybe you'll end up with 3 and let that bigger one go. that would be SWEET!! Hang in there, though. :hugs: Day by day and sometimes hour by hour.
And good point about DH's perspective. Someone else on another thread said her husband is feeling that way about DS - he chose her to procreate with and now they both have to choose another man. Just isn't how we all thought this was going to work out. 

boopin - ARGH! that was my first thought, of course - 'has she tested??' dang it all. Well I hope the witch gets here quickly for you!!

afm - all of the financials are all set - we had to apply for a loan for the DE stuff and it went through quickly and with flying colors. My specific loan officer called today and said 'well, they turned it around almost immediately for me today and basically said 'give her whatever she wants'!' WHY CAN'T EVERYONE SAY THIS TO ME?? :rofl:
She was super nice - she said she has a great feeling about all of this and the next step is for me to send her a sonogram! <3 She said they are surrounded by baby pics and sonos from the people they help - how cool is that? A loan place! (granted, this is specifically for reproductive assistance assistance, but cool nonetheless)
Ok, DH and I are alone tonight for a few hours so I'm going to suggest ordering pizza, maybe popping some wine and then shopping for eggs!


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Klik, I echo the girls in terms of completely understanding the anxiety. Follicle development is a stressful time and there really is nothing more you can do. Like you said, you just gotta trust the process and let go a bit. But I totally get ya. Hang in there xx

Hope AF comes soon Boopin. It was me waiting for her weekend before last. I read some ways to bring it on and did all of them so not sure which worked; BD, have a hot bath, and excercise to get heart rate up for at least 20 mins. Good luck :)

Well done on getting the cash Wish. At least that's a tick off the list. Pizza and wine sounds great.

I'm still away, the flight was a bit gassy! Things moving about a bit but nothing terrible. I'm feeling almost back to normal but Dr said no excercise for another week. Hope this isn't TMI but I'm super horny and have some great EWCM so think I'm ovulating. Great good that is with clipped tubes but at least it's showing everything is working! I think I will see if my cycle length is normal this month and if so I'll go for it next cycle :/. My acupuncturist has changed me from weekly Accupuncture to now taking Chinese herbs daily. I do really trust her but not sure about them.


----------



## klik

You ladies are super sweet! :hugs:

Boopin: just like Wish, I was thinking "maybe, just maybe..." But you've tested... :nope: Well, AF, stop being coy and show up already!

Wish: That is hilarious! But hey, I, too, think you should get whatever you want. Your loan officer sounds lovely! Happy pizza, wine, and shopping! :thumbup:

Asterimou: I'm totally with you--it sure is nice to know that the snip hasn't affected your libido... and that the rest of your plumbing seems to be working well. Hope this cycle looks good and next cycle is your lucky one! :hugs:

AFM: to my surprise, I am NOT triggering tonight. I had to rush out and buy more Cetrotide. I really do think they're sacrificing the big follie to try to get the smaller ones. It's really weird, too, to have so much uncertainty while travelling--I have to move to another hotel tomorrow because this one is full! :dohh: Oh, well, on the plus side I get to live in bits of New York I've never lived in before!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I know it must be really stressful right now being in an unfamiliar clinic in a semi-familiar area and having to blindly trust the new doctors. That's fantastic that there are more follicles than they previously thought. I'm keeping everything crossed for you that your timing works out great and that you are successfully able to extract multiple eggs. Hang in there and don't lose hope. :hugs: Good luck with the hotel move, too!

Wish - Congrats in the stellar response to the credit check and loan application! Good luck with the egg search! :thumbup:

Aster - I hope you're back to feeling 100%+ soon. I think your current "symptoms" sound great and are good indicators. :thumbup: I asked my RE about some of the Chinese herbs that my acupuncturist recommended, and she and said that in general she's fine with them as long as they come from a "reputable" place. My acupuncturist is semi-connected to a larger fertility clinic in the area, and she knows the people there pretty well. She said that they use reputable suppliers and had no issues with me taking whatever they recommended. 

Boopin - Like the others, I initially began to wonder if you had tested. I hope AF shows up soon. I definitely know what it's like to be anxious for AF to show. Good luck!

Hope - Your bundle of joy is due any time now. If we don't hear from you before, I am sending you lots of good thoughts for a smooth and speedy delivery! :dust:

Amanda - :happydance: again :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh you poor thing, klik!! just rolling with it, as you do, but dang. I hope you're writing this down in a journal you can show Baby Klik one day!! Forget about carrying them for 9 mos, you have gone above and beyond!! 'Here's what I did for you!! Now eat your veggies!' :haha:
I wish we were closer, I could have delivered my Cetrotide that's sitting in my fridge! Let me know if you end up needing more of it if you have any future batch cycles or whatnot - whatever these docs decide to do!

amanda - still over the moon for you!

hope - eeee!! baby is almost here!! good luck with everything!!

aster - that's great that your body is already mending enough to feel randy!!

disney - what's the countdown to HI? you must be getting so excited. How long of a flight is that for you? Getting there from here is such a pain so typically people on the East Coast go for 10 days. Allows you to get over the jetlag and then potentially have a full week to enjoy.

So, no wine but we did have pizza and looked at donors last night! WOO! It was kinda slim-pickins but I guess that was expected. Narrowing down caucasian, brown/brown or hazel got us to about 20-25 donors and then from there, I looked at heritage (not sure why), baby pictures, height and then looked into their medical history. That part was pretty cool - you get to see all of their 'real' answers to things and at the end they ask them why they are becoming a donor. Some simply just know that they are fertile and need to pay off college, others have already had a child and want to be able to give that gift to someone else who is struggling. And one has a close friend who had an ectopic and several miscarriages and wants to help others like her.


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks for the second opinion on herbs Disney, it's good to know. My acupuncturist is definitely reputable so I trust she knows what she's doing. She said it could help my embryo quality. Who knows, worth a try. My DH is also booked in for sperm DNA test next week so we will have left no stone unturned!

Wish: that is interesting to hear the reasons for donating. I remember when I started I thought I might donate some. As it happens I only get around 7 per cycle so each is precious, plus they said I'm too old to donate :( Oh well, it's the thought that counts. Hope you find a donor that just feels right xx


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls! 

Klik, how are you doing today? Any more ideas on when you will be triggering? 

Wish, glad the donor searching got under way. We ended up choosing a donor who did it because he had good friends who needed help conceiving, and mentioned the lack of blonde/blue donors. I liked that.

Aster, good that you're getting the tests done. You're getting absolutely everything in order, this next cycle should be the absolute perfect conditions. :) 

Boopin, any news on AF yet? Hope she shows soon so you can get this show on the road!

Disney, how are you doing?

Hope, I guess it could technically be any day now!! How exciting!!

AFM, I seem to have lost my appetite, (which is NOT like me hehe). The only things I feel like eating are pasta and crackers. Not the healthiest, I know. Nausea has started on and off, but not enough that I'm actually being sick. Last couple days my boobs have hurt so much it's crazy. I'm not complaining at all though! I'll take it! Can't believe I have to wait 2 weeks for a scan, it's going to be pretty stressful, I keep trying to think positive, but a part of me is still really scared!


----------



## klik

Asterimou: so glad things feel pretty normal again! It's always a huge relief after surgery... :hugs: I don't know anything about Chinese herbs, but glad that your DH is having his sperm tested! You're getting all the bases covered--well done... :hugs:

Wish: "Baby Klik" had me laughing out loud! :haha: I'm sorry the DE pickins are slim, but it's nice that you actually get to know about them in their own words for part of it... I can absolutely see people being motivated to donate by seeing others struggle... Maybe a couple will start sticking in your mind? Good luck... :hugs:

Amanda: glad you're not actually getting sick! Sorry about the pasta and crackers limitation--that sounds... boring... I'm totally with you re. your anxiety... but hang in there... two more weeks--you can do this! :thumbup:

AFM: I am back in London. That's why I didn't post yesterday--I had to rush home. I found out my LH was surging through the double-dose of cetrotide and my best option was IUI. Of course, without DP there or his sperm, there was no way to do IUI... so my best option was then timed intercourse, which meant rushing back home and BDing post haste... DP said it was his favorite way to try to get me pregnant, which was cute, but... I have to say, with my big follie almost certainly overcooked and the smaller ones starting to shrink, the chances are slim to none. Dr Davis was actually travelling this week, which is annoying--still calling the shots, but from afar... his partner called to give me the horrible news. Dr Davis is meant to call me next week, and depending on what he has to say I will or will not cycle with them again. I guess it was worth trying to get the little follicles, but it looks like with me, the big follicle calls the shots--when it's ready, it's ready! :dohh:


----------



## klik

Ooooh, and Disneyfan, thanks for all the wishes! I hope you're getting to enjoy this time off actively TTC, and the rampup to your holidays! :plane:


----------



## amanda1235

Oh Klik, I'm so sorry to hear that you had to rush back. You never know though! BDing still could work. :hugs: You must be absolutely exhausted. Hope you're able to take it easy the next few days!


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy moly, klik!! what a whirlwind couple of weeks you've had!! I would love it if this happened via IUI for you this cycle just b/c...well, the comedy of errors you've had to put up with! OH not having his passport in time, you having small follies, then one giant one, then having to move hotels, then having to rush back to London for timed BD'ing - nutso!! all in one cycle! you're a superwoman, for sure!

amanda - i'm so happy you're nauseous!! :) 2 weeks will feel like forever but try to go about your regular life and it'll pass quickly, I promise! Just about impossible to do though since everything is so wonderful and new!

I think I'm going to go peek at the donors again :) See if there are any new ones that I can tag for DH to take a look at sometime this weekend. :)

aster - it's absolutely the thought that counts! When we had our first consultation before our first IVF, I had asked what happens with the leftover embryos and asked if they could be donated. "LEFTOVER EMBRYOS" :rofl: what the heck was I thinking??


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish - GL on your donor search. I hope you can find the right match that suits both you & dh!! :hugs:


----------



## Asterimou

Ha ha, Wish that made me lol. Yes, leftover embryos if only!!

Klik, you really have been through a lot and I'm really hoping flying back to London to BD works. Whatever happens you can say you've done everything possible. I had a little thought the other day that maybe you and I will meet one day in London with our little bumps. Just putting it out there ;)

Amanda: the nausea sounds great! I know you must be cautious but I reckon the odds are in your favour hon xx

Boopin: any AF yet?


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster - I'm currently waiting on my period to start. I was expecting it 9/2-9/4. I emailed my nurse and she said that if my period doesn't start by Monday 9/12, she wants me to take a blood pregnancy test. And if its negative, she'll start me on a medication for 7 days to induce my period. I'm really hoping that AF starts within the next couple of days on her own. I have dull aching in my pelvic area that comes and goes, but no other symptoms that AF is looming. This is so frustrating. I'm trying not to stress. I really would like to have my FET during my next vacation (10/24-11/2). It doesn't look like it's going to happen the way I planned. I'm praying that it'll all work out favorably in the end. Fx'd!! [-o&lt;

I wonder if my NEW prenatal vitamins are delaying my period. I've been taking them for only 1 month. They have a small amount of red raspberry leaf in them. I've read on the internet that rrl can delay a period. I'll insert a link below, so that you ladies can check them out and give me your opinion. Do you think this amount could effect my menstrual cycle?? Arghhhh!! :dohh: 

https://www.amazon.com/Nest-Methylf...0&sr=8-1&keywords=best+nest+prenatal+vitamins


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Boopin, it looks like a low dose of raspberry leaf. I had a quick read up and it seems people are advised 2-3 cups a day to make a difference. That said, it could of impacted your cycle as your body isn't used to it. Have you done another HPT? I'm just hoping this is a real pregnancy. If not, I know how frustrating these delays are but you just have to have faith everything is happening in perfect timing. Easy to say!


----------



## boopin4baby

Thanks Aster for your reply. :hugs: I took another hpt tonight and it's negative. I like your ttc perspective. Everything IS happening in perfect timing and my faith reassures me of that. I just need to relinquish myself to the process and accept that I can't control everything all the time. Easier said than done... I agree!! Especially, for a type-A personality like mine. :haha:


----------



## klik

Amanda: Thanks! :hugs: So tell me... do you get to put any sauce on that pasta or does it have to be plain? I'm sorry about the nausea, but super-happy about what it means! :thumbup:

Wish: Thanks! Oh, and yeah... I at some point fantasized about having leftover embryos too! :haha: Good luck peeking at the new donors! I hope one pops up soon that really appeals! :hugs:

Boopin: I don't know if the prenatals are doing it... My experience is, though, that the more anxiously you await AF, the longer she takes. So... it may be psychological, possibly... I've also had a couple of cycles in the past where my body simply skipped AF. No idea why... But then it went back to normal. I'm sorry this messes up your timing, though--it would have been nice to do this at a time when you don't have to worry about work. Then again, I suppose this means you get to enjoy your holiday and not worry about TTC? :hugs:

DP and I have done our solemn duty and BD'd on Friday and yesterday. My exercise (circus!) classes start up on Monday again, and I'm feeling so without hope that I just wanted to go climb some silks... But DP says that, as the chances are not zero, he prefers if I don't. Ho hum--walking the dog it is... :-({|=


----------



## klik

Oh, and Asterimou: yes, I LOVE the idea of meeting one day with our little bumps! May it happen soon! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello ladies!

klik - well done on the timed BDs! circus exercise sounds AWESOME!!! I'd love to try the silks. Pink uses those - I love Pink. :)

boopin - how aggravating! Did AF come over the weekend or do you have to go in for a blood test today? I hope she came on her own without having to pump you with more drugs than necessary. 

amanda - how are you? still over the moon for you!

aster - how's the healing going?

disney - what's the countdown?

hope - I hope you and baby Hope are doing well!! I'd assume no news is GREAT news!

afm - we picked a donor!! I just submitted the paperwork so hopefully she's locked down. I feel good about it. She seems like a smart woman (going to be a chemist), athletic enough (played softball like me, works out 5x/week), somewhat introverted but works/plays well with others, tall, brown/brown, I think around 24 yrs old. Her answers seemed well thought out. So - here goes nothing!!


----------



## amanda1235

Wish, so exciting that you chose a donor!!!!


----------



## Asterimou

Wow, that was quick Wish. She sounds like a good candidate. Imagine those lovely 24 year old eggs;)

I'm pretty much fully recovered so just waiting.....


----------



## Wish2BMom

well, no time to waste, really. And there wasn't anything about her that I would hold out for in another donor, so we just went with her. She does have Alzheimers in her family medical history, though - that was the only thing. But it's that, or cancer, or diabetes, or heart problems, or chemical addictions... - someone always has something. 
I talked to the admin of the bank today and she said that if my AF comes in 10 days, that should be perfect timing! And that would be the earliest, so I'd say we're probably good to go for this next cycle. Now...just need all of them to thaw well, fertilize, and become good grades.
Hopefully, yes, the magic of them being only 24 yrs old will help that!


----------



## amanda1235

Great news Wish!! sending you all the positive vibes and :dust:!!!


----------



## klik

Wish: Wow, amazing! Well done on selecting a donor! Wow, she is soooo young... I hope she is as fertile as that implies! So cool that you can start so soon... Very exciting! :dust:

Amanda: Sending you hugs! :hugs:

Asterimou: I hope you don't have to wait for too, too long. I hope this will be the one for you! :hugs:

Hope: sending you good vibes for a nice birth and wishes for a happy, healthy baby! :blue:

Disneyfan: sending you good vibes, too! :hugs:

AFM: I got a message from Dr Davis at Cornell yesterday (yes, Sunday)--he'd just come back from his trip but sadly I didn't catch his call... His suggestion was to try again next cycle, with a "more aggressive" protocol which will prevent this premature ovulation. That scares me, I must admit: both the back-to-back thing and this "more aggressive" story. Ugh. I'll try to get him on the phone, but if we were to implement this idea I'd be applying the patch on Thursday and flying back to New York, uhm... in about 2.5 weeks? That's crazy!


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish - AF didn't show. :nope: It feels like it's going to start, but still nothing. I go in the morning for blood work and then I'll be prescribed meds after the negative results are in. 

Congrats on finding your donor so quickly!! :happydance: My donor is 24, as well and young enough to be my daughter!! :haha: GL to the both of us!! :dust: And everyone else, too!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, I hadn't thought of that, boopin!! That's so crazy!! Did your results come in yet? any chance of a hidden little BFP in there?

klik - that's nuts but I say go for it!! if you have the means to fly to NYC again and take that time out of your life. Maybe OH will have his passport in place by then? Then you wouldn't have to wait until Nov to get going with the rest of the process, right?


----------



## klik

Boopin': Yeah, like Wish I'm hoping for a sneaky BFP for you or, at the very least, that you get your AF right before you get your new medication. Still, I've been on norethisterone before, which I think is what you're taking... It's ok--it's like taking the progesterone part of the BCP. My only real complaint about it is, you can't have unprotected intercourse while on it, as on the off-chance you got pregnant it could lead to a damaged embryo... So, you're sacrificing whatever little chance you have in the prep cycle. But if you're anxious to start, it might be worth it! :thumbup:

Wish: Ugh, yeah, the mother-daughter image is disturbing... I feel like if I ever have a daughter I'm going to march her to a fertility clinic the day after her 20th birthday to make her freeze some eggs! :haha:

Ok, so I got my new protocol. Apparently Cornell has been trying to call me but can't get through--when they call, my phone doesn't ring for some reason. I just get missed calls or voicemail.

Protocol is: baseline scan/bloods on CD2. Then, if all looks good, start taking small doses of Lupron twice a day, and on CD3 add 300IU of Gonal-F and 150IU of Menopur. So, double the dose... And no Cetrotide. I guess the Lupron suppresses ovulation... and the extra stims should speed up the process, I'm guessing, so my body has less time to say, "Right, I've had enough!" Hmm... I was kind of hoping to just collect the eggs when the lead follie reached, like, 20. Not sure what to do... But I'll let you know when I decide!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hello everyone <3

3rd dose taken today of Provera 10 mg daily x 7 days. Once my period starts I'll begin bcp on CD3. Fx'd AF starts in a timely manner after I finish the 7 day tx of Provera. [-o&lt;

GL on your upcoming cycles ladies!! :dust:

Amanda - How are you doing, hun?? :hugs: Sending you positive vibes for next week's scan!! :happydance:


----------



## klik

Hey, Boopin! I'm so sorry you're having to take Provera to help induce your AF... :hugs: It should work wonders, though, so I'm sure in a week or so you'll finally see the witch. And then you can start... And I wish you TONS of luck! :dust: I hope this is the one for you!

I've decided to go for the crazy back-to-back cycle. Estrogen patch is on! Now I'm having trouble getting my local clinic to prescribe my flippin' medication, and I'm running out of time! :wacko:

Funny thing is, I've been taking my basal body temperature. Yesterday I had a tiny dip, nothing of note... And today I had a huge increase. So naturally I looked it up--could it POSSIBLY be a sign of implantation? The answer is yes: there is a weak positive correlation between a one-day drop in BBT and implantation day... and a weak positive correlation between a rise in BBT and early pregnancy. Now, focus on "WEAK"! As Asterimou probably knows, we just had a MASSIVE thunderstorm last night, and certainly in my room it was crazy hot humid... and now my throat hurts a little... so my temperature probably increased because I was really hot AND have a low-level cold.

Still, this has RUINED the total and complete lack of hope I had previously. Now when AF arrives I'll be really disappointed... Stupid hope! :dohh:


Thinking of you all, ladies! <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, klik - optimism is BRUTAL sometimes, huh?? But now I have some with you!! I think I have a sliver of hope every single cycle, doesn't matter if it makes sense or not. For instance, this cycle we BD'ed on Fri night and I think I O'ed either Mon or Tue. Well...sperm is supposed to last up to 5 days right?? yikes...just stop, Wish. Just stop. :haha:
That sounds like a good protocol and one i'm quite familiar with! :) Hopefully that will get more eggs out of you so you can batch them and have them at the ready. 
Ohhhh, I love thunderstorms. We lost power last night for no discernible reason. No fun thunderstorms to blame. :rain:

amanda - how are you doing/feeling? we need updates! 

boopin - I hope AF comes swiftly for you so you can get this show on the road!

:wave: to aster, disney, hope! I hope everyone has a great weekend. We have family friends coming into town so we're hosting all this weekend and next. They are taking my FIL to Nova Scotia M-F next week but are here both weekends.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls!

Stupid hope indeed Klik. I will keep my fingers crossed for you though!! Does DP have his passport in order now?

Wish, have fun hosting this weekend! Having people is a nice break from routine.

AFM, I'm getting pretty antsy for my scan on Tuesday. For the most part been feeling really nauseous, although I haven't been sick yet. Also smells are driving me nuts. Hubby made curry potatoes the other night and I was ready to kill him. Sadly I still don't have much of an appetite for anything but carbs. Lots of pasta with butter and cheese and crackers. Essentially if it's healthy I don't want it. I've had a few days where I've felt better, then I start to panic. Last night I got some one type cramps which also made me freak out, but I'm hoping with all of my being that everything is ok. 

Hope Boopin Aster and Disney, hope you ladies are well!


----------



## Asterimou

Hi everyone. I'm having a long weekend in the south of France with the girls so I missed that UK storm Klik. I'm just waiting to see if I get a normal period, it should come by the end of next week. Then I can decide whether to continue cycle in October.

Boopin- I hope you get AF tmrw. Must be so frustrating to wait but you'll be back in the game soon enough xx

Klik- hope those meds get to you in time, or that the glimmer of hope is more than just a glimmer. One thing about my clipped tubes is that I never have any hope of a natural BFP anymore!

Amanda- you sound beautifully pregnant and I just hope everything goes well at the scan. I understand you're anxious but I'm sure it will be great xx

Hi to Wish and Disney....happy weekend all xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - all sounds really good and positive!! I can't wait for your scan tomorrow either!! I'm just so happy for you. :hugs:

aster - 'South of France with the girls' - ahhhhh, sounds so dreamy!! Did you have fun? 

boopin - AF yet??

klik - how are YOU feeling??

disney - hi!

afm - ugh, I had one of those dreams last night where I got a surprise BFP. It was 10dpo so I thought, 'well, sure!' but didn't believe it. Then I got AF. Then I started googling (yep, in my dream) about 'bleeding but BFP'. I even have that insane optimism in my sleep!! 
AF should arrive later this week - I'm not exactly sure when I O'd. Felt like Monday but then I think I still had some EWCM on Wed. And with my 10 day LP, I should get AF either Wed or Fri. Then we can start this cycle up! I'm traveling a few times throughout the cycle but hopefully it won't be a big deal. Just next Monday to Canada for a couple of days, so I should only be on BCP then. And to NYC via train the 2nd week of October, so if I need to bring any needles, I should be fine. :)


----------



## amanda1235

So still at the clinic, so only a quick update....had my scan and saw one little heartbeat!! Next scan in 2 weeks. Because of where it was, she couldn't read the heartbeat, but we could clearly see it flashing away :) next scan in 2 weeks


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda, I'm thrilled for you & your dh. You both are so deserving to be parents. Congratulations again!! It's a beautiful experience to see your little bean's heartbeat for the first time. May you have a healthy pregnancy my friend. :hugs:


----------



## klik

Wish: Such a telling dream... this is so absorbing and we get extreme messages, good and bad, all the time... It's tough. :hugs: Canada sounds nice, though--should be only just starting to get extra-pretty now (or still too early?!) So cool you're getting ready to cycle soon! I hope this is nice and smooth for you... :dust:

Amanda: A heartbeat is AMAZING!!! <3 I am so happy for you it's not even funny. I'm sure you're over the moon! Well done, and yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! :dance:

Asterimou: sounds like you had a nice relaxing fun trip! It's true, you no longer have to consider a BFP as one of those lottery-ticket maybes... I feel that has its pluses--no false hopes... But then, yeah, losing any possibility feels sad, too. Mixed. Like most things in life... I hope AF comes exactly as expected and you feel free and settled to decide on whether or not to do a cycle in October. :thumbup:

Boopin: How is your prep going? 

I'm struggling a bit at the mo. I had some pretty clear PMS symptoms, and my temperature dropped, so I was prepared but still gutted when AF arrived yesterday. I'm in Greece at the moment, and rather than rush back to my clinic in London I had my scan and bloods done here today. That went pretty smoothly, as things go... But... I wasn't able to get my hands on microdose lupron (in London, I couldn't even get it prescribed!). I seriously considered diluting it myself, but the only kind of Lupron I could get was a depot version, and I think that's slow-release and wouldn't do the right thing even if I diluted it myself... and I got Triptoreline, which is very close to Lupron but not close enough for Cornell... So... I guess I'll have to sit this cycle out, even though I seem to have four follicles and good bloods. Yeah, I'm pretty sad. For next time I can either call pharmacies in the US to see if I can get the Lupron, or just fly to the US for CD 2 and hope it's not a wasted flight. At the moment, just hoping to get a call back from Cornell with a magic alternative protocol, but I think it will just be a throwaway. Darn. If I'd only known while I was still in NYC, I could have brought it back with me. UGH!!! ](*,)


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, klik - how annoying!!! I think that's what I'll be doing is the microdose Lupron (or that's what I did last Nov). Either way, yep, you can get it here. 

amanda - YESSSSSSSS!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! :happydance: :ninja:


----------



## Asterimou

Klik: I feel your frustration, so many moving parts! Try not to be too disappointed if this cycle is a throw away, always the chance of a natural for you. Can they post the meds from the US?

Amanda: great news on the heart beat. We are all behind you on this xx

Wish: did AF arrive? Are you starting up?

My AF is bang on time but super painful. It doesn't usually hurt so I believe there is still some internal healing going on. I read it can be painful after a lap. So, I'm going to sit this cycle out and start next one.


----------



## Wish2BMom

boopin - did you get your dang AF yet?

aster - ouch, I'm sorry. On top of all the grossness, pain isn't what we want! 

klik - totally skipped over that you're in Greece right now! for work or fun? I swear, you all get to go to some really cool places b/c they are closer to you than us here in the US! It's gotta be a bit cheaper for you, flight-wise, no?

No, no AF for me yet - so I probably O'ed on Wed, like I thought. So probably tomorrow. The later I O'ed, the far more unlikely it is that I got preg naturally! haha

Had my first acu appt in awhile today - gosh, I just love it. I wasn't as relaxed this time as I was when I was going in the winter. I got to have the heated bed on in the winter! But I still felt foggy anyway when I got up, so it was good. I'll be going weekly for the unforeseen future. :)


----------



## klik

Hello, ladies! :flower:

Wish: I was working in Greece, but yeah, generally Europe-dwellers get to fly to loads of countries for much less money than US residents... because of course the US is continent-sized, but Europe is an actual continent with loads of countries in it! And we're also close to North Africa... yeah, London is a very good place to live if you enjoy travelling abroad. Huh, I didn't realise you had done/will do the Lupron Microdose protocol. I didn't think you had issues with ovulating too early, did you? Huh. Sorry about the BD timing... Cool about the acupuncture, though! I hope it helps! :dust:

Asterimou: ouch! I'm sorry to hear your AF is so painful... :hugs: I hope the pain lets up soon. I think you're doing the right thing, giving your body time to heal... I hope this gets you in perfect shape for your actual IVF! :hugs:

AFM: I'm in NYC after all, and feeling very happy about it! (Wish, maybe I'll still be here when you arrive... not super likely, though). Dr Davis came up with a last-minute substitute protocol for me--just conventional IVF this time, Gonal-F and Menopur. Except I hadn't brought the Menopur to Greece so he adapted it even more: 450 Gonal-F the first night, then 300 Gonal-F and 150 Menopur for subsequent nights. It's almost time for the meds... Anyway, I'm SO grateful we haven't wasted this cycle completely, because if my AFC is 4, that's a GOOD cycle for me... Thursday was crazy marathon day: wake up at some ungodly hour, plane to London, meet DP for early lunch, walk the dog since I won't be able to do it for a while, pack, and back to the airport for the NY flight. I flew all the way from London and boy are my arms tired! :wacko:


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - Fx'd that you get your golden egg this time!! GL on your last-minute ivf cycle!! <3


----------



## amanda1235

Glad you made it to NYC!!! I've got absolutely everything crossed for you that this is your cycle!! :dust:


----------



## Asterimou

Klik: you are a woman on a mission, I admire your determination and energy. I really hope this is your cycle, you really deserve a break!

Wish: I really like acupuncture too. I'm convinced it sorted my cycle length out and stopped my painful periods, although they came back this month I think that is definitely due to the lap. Still no AF? Have you tested.

Amanda: I hope you're enjoying pregnancy :cloud9:

How are you getting on Boopin?

I'm just cruising this cycle ready to start finally in November, hoping this is my lucky one.


----------



## boopin4baby

I'm doing well Aster, thanks for asking O:) AF finally showed after 7 days of taking Provera. Although, it was a light bleed and only lasted 3-4 days, I'll take what I can get. I'm excited to be moving forward. I start bcp this Sunday 9/25.

We desperately need more good news on our thread. Wouldn't you agree?? It looks like we'll be cycling around the same time, since my FET cycle has been pushed back 3 weeks due to my delayed period. I'd love to be your cycle buddy!! :hugs: I'm hoping that your November cycle is your LUCKY one, too!! :dust:


----------



## klik

Boopin: Thanks! Glad AF arrived, light or not, and that you're starting your BCPs today in preparation for your FET! I hope your body responds beautifully! :dust:

Amanda: Thanks! How are you feeling? Still terrible nausea? Even still, I'm so happy for you!!! :hugs:

Asterimou: Thanks! Really interesting that acupuncture helped sort out your cycles... But yeah, I'm sure the current pain is an aftereffect of the surgery. Enjoy cruising, and I've got my fingers crossed for you next cycle!

AFM: Looks like I have maybe 3 follicles growing? If I'm lucky? Not sure yet. There was one over 10mm, but I'm pretty sure that was a cyst (me and my cysts). So I think it looks sort of ok, so far... Let's see what the bloodwork says...


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh dear, klik - that's a CRAZY schedule, for sure!! I'm hoping this is it for you too - get that golden egg! Though you're still not fertilizing yet, right? I assume DP wasn't able to make it again?
And no, no issue with O'ing too early but I think the Lupron was so I suppressed that while doing Gonal-F to get the follies going? either way, only ended up with 5 follies and 3 eggs that time. And only one fertilized and developed enough to transfer on day 2.

boopin - glad AF finally got here!! time to roll!

uhhhh...nope, no AF here yet. :wacko: I'm going a little out of my mind. I haven't tested yet either. I am trying to convince myself that i just really didn't know when I O'ed...or maybe I didn't O (but I had O pains and EWCM so my brain's not believing that one). Today is cd28 too, which I typically have 28-day cycles, so I should start today. But usually I spot a few days ahead of time and I haven't had any spotting yet. I'm not naive enough to think she can't just bust on through, though.
Symptoms:

slight headaches on and off
slight back pain (but I thought this was from doing some back stuff at the gym the other day, but I got it after just running yesterday...)
temperamental
needed to go to bed EARLY all week


----------



## klik

Wow, Wish... I think testing is in order... I'm actually fearful of getting my hopes up for you this cycle, but... hey... maybe your optimism wasn't unwarranted after all... Good luck!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :hugs:

Oh, sorry, you asked about DP, I almost forgot. He thinks he will join me, maybe coming over Thursday night, right before when I think ER will be. But I think he's counting on getting his Dutch passport back by then, which is... unlikely. He's now, after all this, finally renewed his Australian passport, so technically he could come no matter what... but getting back into Britain on an Australian passport makes him nervous, because it's his European citizenship (so far!!!) that gives him the right to live there, not his Australian citizenship. But "passport" and "citizenship" are different things--I'm trying to convince him to just do it, (I would!) but ultimately it's up to him... *sigh* We're also trying to import his frozen sperm, but New York state is apparently super-bureaucratic when it comes to importing foreign gametes. Connecticut (apparently!) easy-peasy, but not New York. So I don't think those will make it here in time, either. My life is so exciting! :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhhhhh let me let you rest your optimism for another day! Finally getting AF cramps and started spotting this morning. Not long now.

WOW - I got a little dizzy reading that!! The added things you have to keep track of in your life - sheesh!! so is OH from Holland? or Australia? or neither?


----------



## Asterimou

Ooh Wish, I was thinking that could be a bfp. Oh well!

Boopin: I'd love to be cycle buddies:happydance: I think I may be a little behind you as I'll be on Buserillin from around the 3rd November for a week. But let's see if we align. I think Amanda is hope for us all and I'm hanging on her having started the BFP trend. Some or all of us will be next :thumbup:

Klik: I agree, I would just fly out and worry about getting back in later. Sounds like you are the wild one in that relationship;) I hope you get your sperm in time !!


----------



## Asterimou

So I just got the DNA fragmentation test back and it's not good :( They were 45% fragmented and anything over 25% ain't good. Over 50% is don't bother so we're hanging in there. My RE has suggested we do ICSI which is sperm injection. It allows them to choose better looking sperm and has been found to help in this case. At least it explains why my embryos always arrest after day 3. Just makes me so sad as our odds the last two cycles were so low with my hydrosalpinx and his fragmentation but we went in with such high hopes. Now reality is here and at least I know what we're dealing with.


----------



## amanda1235

Oh aster I'm sorry to hear that. On the plus side though, now you know, and there's a plan to do something about it. I really really think that this next shot is going to work for you, as you've done everything you can to increase your odds. Hang in there Hun!


----------



## Savasanna

Hi everyone! :wave: 

Allow me to introduce myself - My wife and I started ttc 3 years ago. We tried for a year and a half using fresh & frozen donor sperm, at home and IUIs. We had one BFP, but I miscarried around 7 weeks. After about a year and a half we decided to adopt through the foster system. A year and a half into that and we've had 4 kiddos come through our hearts/homes and we decided perhaps it's time to look into IVF. I switched insurances and have my consult appointment scheduled for next Tuesday. We're also still licensed foster parents so although we are not currently caring for any children, we may have another little in our home at some point during this journey. I'm scared and excited.


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, sava! what an interesting background! you're in some good company here - I think collectively, we've been through just about all of it. So feel free to ask any questions, vent your inner thoughts as needed (we don't judge) and embrace all the good and the bad that happens in this torturous TTC world we live in.

aster - yikes, I'm sorry. But I feel the same way as I think you do - you now know. It does suck to think you could have not wasted a couple of cycles, but there's no point in doing that. Can't undo it, so it's done and it's what got you to 'here' and here is now in the know. So ICSI it is - that's awesome - they'll pick just the right one!!


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, Wish! When we stopped trying before, I really didn't think I'd ever go back. It was so difficult. It's weird to be excited to get going again. I'm sure that will fade quickly, though. lol. We did go for one random IUI over the summer, but when that didn't work we decided it was silly to continue to waste all the money buying sperm for IUIs that aren't working (collectively, I've done 5 or 6 IUI cycles) when we could be putting it toward IVF. So, here I am! I feel very naive to the process - we were such experts before and it sort of feels like we're starting all over again. 

Thanks for the welcome, I'm sure I'll be leaning on you ladies a lot in the upcoming months! :flower:


----------



## boopin4baby

Welcome Sava!! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Wish: awwww... a surprise BFP would have been soooo nice... :hugs: But now your AF is here and you can start getting ready! What does your protocol look like? Good luck! :hugs:

Asterimou: so sorry to hear about the DNA fragmentation test... :hugs: That's really harsh, knowing that between this and your hydrosalpinx your chances had been so poor in your prior attempts... I'm really annoyed at your other clinic. I'm so glad you're somewhere where they're really trying to pinpoint the issue now! I hope between the snipping and the ICSI, you've found your winning formula. Best of luck! :dust:

Amanda: if you feel like sharing, I'd love to know how you're doing! :hugs:

Sava: welcome! Wow, so cool you've done some fostering already! That sounds really challenging and really rewarding! I've got some friends who are using donor sperm as well, and in the end their clinic suggested ICSI instead of IUI or even straight IVF, so that more sperm can be saved up for next time. I don't know if that's cost-effective, though--the price of ICSI vs. the price for the sperm... Might be worth checking out, though. I'm sorry about your MC--that's devastating... A lot of us here have been through that, too, and we know how it feels... :hugs: I hope this time it all works out. When do you start?

Boopin: thinking of you... Hoping your body is getting nice and ready for that little bean that's waiting for a home! :hugs:


AFM: DP is joining me on Thursday night! :thumbup: His Dutch passport has finally come back. Also, I'm not triggering tonight, which means he won't arrive too late to make his contribution (I probably still have a couple more days til trigger, actually). Re. citizenship, DP was born in Australia of an Australian mom and a Dutch dad. They moved to the UK when DP was 4, so his accent is totally posh-educated-Englishman but he does not have the citizenship to match. It's quite funny riding taxis with him, sometimes, when a taxi driver will go off on foreigners, 100% certain that he's talking to a safe audience. :rofl: In those occasions I just keep quiet: for my part, I sound totally posh-educated-northeastern-US, so I'd ruin the moment. Hmmm, now that I think about it, with our impeccable non-native accents, we should really seek jobs as spies...


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks ladies, making me feel better as always;) I am really happy that I know what I'm dealing with now, it may not be what I wanted but now I gotta get on with it. Klik, I'm also a bit miffed with my other clinic and soooooo glad I didn't stick there. He was just going to alter my drugs! Now I really do have the best chance I've ever had.

Welcome Sava, we're all here to help on your journey. I'm interested to know why you didn't adopt in the end and only fostered? Adopting is something that I'm seriously thinking about and it does scare me a bit. How has fostering been? Do you feel a connection to the kids?


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - that's WONDERFUL that DP can make it!! HAHA your situation with accents kills me. Maybe you already are a super spy and we don't know it! you're coming to the US under the guise of IVF and then what...? please just take out Trump!

my protocol - here's what the nurse sent me when I was asking last week:
Birth control pills, 1 tablet each evening: 09/28/16 &#8211; 10/20/16, then STOP
Leuprolide 20 units by subcutaneous injection each eve: 10/15/16 &#8211; 10/24/16
Suppression check (blood test): 10/25/16
Planned D1 of Estrace: 10/25/16 
MEB Oocyte Thaw/ICSI: 11/09/16, DH provides his sample
Day 5 Embryo Transfer: 11/14/16


----------



## klik

Asterimou: Hoping Lister is really the right place for you! :hugs: Also hope the period pains have subsided and you can coast through this cycle!

Wish: wow, gosh, so you'll only know about embryo quality in real time... Nail-biting stuff! I so hope it runs well and smoothly... :dust:

Haha, yeah, re. accents: maybe we're sleeper agents and we don't even know it. As for Trump, I'm kinda hoping he takes himself out. This is my new favorite thing: https://giphy.com/gifs/hillary-clinton-debate-shaq-26uf5YvN8Td27IrFm. Sorry to get political, but I had to share--I realise not everyone may feel the same about the presidential candidates, and I really do respect that, so I'll shut up about that now...

Re. follicles--ho hum, I seem to have one 17.5, one 13, and one 11, and then a couple of tiny ones. It seems one follicle is always very assertive: "everyone, this is MY time to shine!" -- oh well, let's hope we get at least one egg this time...

DP arrives tonight--hurray! :happydance:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls! 

Klik, so happy that DP is arriving!!! Yay!!!! As for your follies, looks like you have a few, that damn 1 that has to be better than all the others, eh? Chillax follie, and wait for the others! I really hope that the others catch up, but at least 1 good mature egg will be amazing :) :dust:

Boopin, how's your cycle going? When is your next scan? Positive vibes to ya!

Wish and Aster, I guess you girls are getting started soon too, eh? Best of luck!!

Welcome Sava!

AFM, I've been dealing with nausea pretty bad. I can't do much all day rather than sit on the couch watching netflix (thankfully I haven't gotten a teaching contract yet this year, so don't have to worry about work for now). I'm not complaining though, as I keep telling myself that nausea is a good thing, and hopefully a sign that everything is going how it's supposed to. Last week was pretty terrible for nausea, but this week I've had a few days that are a bit better. Anxious for my next scan on Tuesday. I'll be 8+2. 
I also just noticed, that we've just about hit the one year anniversary of this thread. Here's hoping we can celebrate with a bunch of BFP's!!


----------



## Asterimou

Hey Wish, I will be stimming while you transfer ;) 

Amanda: I was also thinking it must be nearly a year. What a year it had been for us all :wacko: it's been great to get to know you all. Such strong, inspiring women. Sorry your are a bit icky but I'm so glad this little bean is making their mark good and strong. Good luck at the scan x

Klik: grow other follies grow! But all you need is one special one :thumbup: Great news your man is coming. A Dutch/Australian is a good mix! I imagine he likes to enjoy life. 

AFM: RE has said ICSI will give us as good a chance as a 'normal' couple our age so I'm feeling hopeful again. After a year of IVF I'm ready for my BFP :thumbup:


----------



## amanda1235

Aster, that sounds like some great odds!!!


----------



## klik

Hey, Amanda! Yeah, one year that we've been here for each other... I'm so sorry about your nausea, yet so glad about what it means! I hope the scan goes well on Tuesday--best of luck for continued stickiness! :dust: Be good to yourself... It's good you don't have to be working right now, and can focus on being as comfortable as possible... :hugs:

Asterimou: yeah!!! I'm ready to hear news about a BFP from you, too!! :dust:

AFM: trigger tonight! Well, we've gotten further this time. Super-anxious about how many, if any, mature follies we'll get... There's a 21, a 16, a 15, and a couple of smaller ones. Three would be most excellent, and was what I was aiming for to begin with. Even two would be good--better than natural cycle IVFs, where you only get one... Though, right now, even one would be a relief! I have some more bloodwork tomorrow--I guess to make sure there's no surprise surge... Really anxious--last time around put me on edge...


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh klik!! I hope for the most follies you can get!! 

amanda - I'm always so happy to hear when mamas-to-be are nauseous! It means something is working! I can't wait to hear how the scan goes tomorrow. Good luck!! 

aster - awesome, we'll be knocking out some BFPs by Christmas, I hope! ugh, I shouldn't say that. I'm a big believer of the jinx. I take it back - I just HOPE for some BFPs for us!! Hell, I hope that my eggs thaw nicely first, then they fertilize, then they develop well...

klik - are you transferring this time around or do you have to come back again in Nov for a transfer? 

boopin - how's your cycle going?

disney - countdown to vaca is closer!! how much longer?


----------



## Asterimou

Kill: Good luck with trigger and collection. I'm crossing fingers for three nice eggs.

Hey Boopin: how are you getting on?

Wish: I really hope we all get our BFPs by Christmas. No harm being a little optimistic;)


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi ladies, I just want to give you amazing women a quick update. I started my FET cycle last week. I've ordered all of my medications, including the new meds for this cycle (heparin and doxycycline). I'm currently taking bcp & aspirin 81mg. I'll start lupron on Saturday 10/8. I have my baseline appointment on Monday 10/17. If everything looks good, then I'll continue preparing for my transfer. I have a tentative FET date of Friday 11/4. I'm excited and nervous at the same time, as this is my remaining embryo. I'm praying that my precious embie sticks for the entire pregnancy _this time_. [-o&lt;

I'm wishing everyone the best of luck with their upcoming stimming, retrievals & transfers!! :hugs:

<3 Congratulations again amanda on your long awaited bfp!! I'm beyond happy for you. xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'll be about a week behind you, boopin!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## scoobybeans

Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you? :flow:

I'm 38 and we've been TTC for about 2 years. I was on these forums last year but all of the women in my groups have since gone on to get their BFP's. So I'd love to make some new friends who are still going through this part of the process :)

We had all of the preliminary testing done last year and found out we were dealing with MFI and I had a small polyp (everything else ok with me). We went to an RE, but right after our first consult we found out our insurance was changing. Had time to do one quick IUI for free(unsuccessful) and then my DH lost his job and we didn't have insurance for a bit. Things were a little crazy with work/money for a while and I put this on the back burner. (Was also super burned out and frustrated.)

Anyway, now that everything is going well again we've met with a new RE and are about to start this whole process all over again. As soon as AF comes, I'm going in for baseline blood tests and a saline U/S to see if my polyp is still there. My DH has to get his SA, and then we're going to go from there. I'm really excited to get going again! The plan is IUI or IVF by Nov/Dec, depending on how all of our tests come out.

Sorry for the novel! You guys seem like such an awesome, supportive group :)


----------



## amanda1235

Boopin that's awesome news!!! This one has got to be it. Third time's a charm, right?

Klik I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you! 

Wish and Aster hope you girls are doing well :)

Welcome Scooby!

AFM, had my 8 week scan today, and they found another one. That being said, one baby has a nice heartbeat of 170, but measured 7w4d even though I should be 8+1. The other baby only measure 6w2d and was too small to get a heartbeat reading. The tech is pretty sure I'll lose that one, but at least there's one strong little bub. I'm sending all sorts of positive vibes your way!!!


----------



## Savasanna

Oh goodness - I need to do a little better at keeping up with everyone! I had a big weekend last weekend and was out of town so that's my excuse. haha. Back now, though! I can't wait to learn about where everyone is at in their journeys! 

As for me - I'm getting ready to head off to my consult appointment with my RE. I'm hoping to learn a little more about the process and what my next few steps will be. Eek - will update after!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, sava!

amanda, that's crazy!! how many did you transfer?? I'm glad there is a strong little one in there, but it's sad about the 2nd. How are you handling it?

welcome, scooby! I think I remember your name. Good luck in your new chapter of starting things again - I hope you have much more luck this time around!


----------



## amanda1235

We transferred 2. I'm handling it ok. As long as the one that's strong stays strong, all is good.


----------



## Savasanna

Amanda - that's sad about the second bean, but I'm hopeful for your other strong one. How confusing to have so many emotions happening all at once. When is your next scan? 

Welcome Scooby! 

My appointment went well! Today is actually CD1 so we scheduled all the blood work and ultrasounds and an HSG at the appointment today. We're going to do one monitored/medicated IUI next month (barring any huge news from the blood panel, which I'm not expecting as I've had a lot of these tests done before) and then sit down to talk about next steps. I'd like to just do one IUI, personally. I've kind of lost hope in them. However, my previous IUIs were all through my ob-gyn who didn't monitor, so I've not actually had a monitored cycle. So, I felt like it was fair enough to give one a go before we officially close the IUI door. This will be my 6th IUI. (or 7? I think 6. I've officially lost count)

Steps!


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha sava - yeah, someone recently asked my history and I was like 'well...how many IVFs have I done now...?' not good!
A monitored IUI sounds like a good idea - if at least even to feel even more confident if next steps are taken. Good luck, though! I hope 6 is a charm! or 7! :haha:


----------



## scoobybeans

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone :flower:

Amanda- I'm so sorry to hear that one of the little beans is struggling. Fingers and toes crossed for both of them to make it! My sister transferred 3 embies and 2 implanted, but one was a blighted ovum & the other was measuring behind. That embie is now my 6 year old niece :)

Savasanna- It looks like you and I are going to be pretty close cycle-wise. I should be getting my baseline bloods within the week. Good luck on your IUI! I did a monitored IUI last year if you have any questions. It was fun seeing all of the follies growing.

Wish- I think I remember you too! I read back a few pages and I see you're moving right along with a donor egg. How exciting!!! Good luck to you! You're a rock star for going through this again. It's time for you to meet your baby :)


----------



## Savasanna

Wish - right?! For a minute I was thinking the doctor must think I'm looney. I had absolutely no idea when he asked how many tries total we've done. I feel like that's a number most people have a handle on. Ah well.. 

Scoobs - I must admit I love learning about my body as a machine. I kind of geek out whenever I get results from any sort of blood panel. So I am looking forward to watching my cycle from a different angle. I'm NOT looking forward to figuring out how to manage all these appointments with my work. How do you guys handle that?


----------



## amanda1235

Sava and wish, lol on not knowing the number. I am the same! Every time someone asks me, I have to count back in my head. Everything runs together. 

As for dealing with work and appointments, I'm an elementary teacher and found it easiest to tell my boss and a few close co-workers. Thankfully I had a very understanding boss, so it was never an issue.


----------



## Asterimou

Welcome Scooby, we might be cycle buddies, I start stimming beginning of November ;)

Amanda, I hope you're feeling okay, must have been a shock to see that second heartbeat. That kinda explains the harsh nausea. Well, I'm glad you have one strong, and could even have two, it's not impossible xx

Hi Sava, glad the appointment went well. I'm fortunate to work from home 3 days a week so have been able to manage without telling them. If you do have to physically go into the office then you'll need to confide in someone. 

Klik: what is happening???? Hope you got some good eggs?

Hi Wish and Boopin xx


----------



## klik

Hi, gals! :hi: Sorry I've been MIA--DP is keeping me busy!

Wow, so much stuff to respond to! I hope I don't forget anything...

Firstly, Amanda: I'm sorry about the mixed news, though really glad some of the news is pretty excellent! I guess you're getting ready to lose the second little bean... I wish you the best of luck with the big strong one, and as for the second one, I'm really sorry if you do lose it, but if you don't I hope it turns out to be really strong, too, if a little bit behind! With two--no wonder you've been so nauseous. I'm so glad you got a heartbeat for one of them!!!! That's amazing!!! :happydance: Again, sorry about the other one...

Scooby: welcome! Yes, it's been a long voyage for all of us on this thread--so nice when the occasional success appears, though. I hope you find that soon! :dust:

Wish: how are you?! How is the prep cycle going? I so hope this goes smoothly and just works... :dust:

Sava: Yeah, I don't even know how to count my attempts--if we don't make it to egg retrieval, does it count?! I hope the monitored IUI works for you! How did the scan/HSG go? :dust:

Boopin: I know you must be super-nervous... I feel for you, my friend... :hugs: But I hope it was just meant to be like this, and that this time things will go smoothly and just work, and keep working until you've got that baby in your arms, and beyond... :hugs: :dust:

Asterimou: November is just around the corner! Enjoy October while you've got the time off of TTC... :hugs:

AFM: We retrieved 3 eggs, and 2 fertilized. ET scheduled for tomorrow (day 3)--fresh transfer. I'm feeling really pessimistic, and DP has got all the optimism. We seem to switch roles every so often. I wonder if it's because now he's here, having taken holiday from work, this is also his primary focus, and not just mine (I mean, for me this WAY overrides work! Which has been, how shall I put it, severely neglected...)--I mean, maybe now he can be the sunny cheerful optimistic one and I can be grumpy and doom-mongering, because after all, keeping the faith on this journey is really hard work! That said, I want those embryos inside me ASAP!


----------



## boopin4baby

Welcome scooby!! :hugs:

Sava - GL with next month's medicated IUI. :thumbup: :dust:

Wish - I went to the Cowboys vs. 49ers game this past Sunday with OH and had a blast!! How's your fantasy football league going?? I'm wishing you all the best with your upcoming DE cycle. \\:D/

amanda - I'm praying that both your little beans grow stronger & stronger everyday. :hugs:

Hi Aster!! :kiss: How's everything going with you, hun?? I hope we all get our bfp's, too. Fx'd for us ALL!!

klik - Congratulations on 2/3 eggs fertilizing!! Those are awesome results. I'm keeping everything crossed for Friday's transfer!! :happydance: :dust:

Thinking of you Disney and Hope. I miss you both. <3 <3


----------



## Asterimou

Hey Klik: that is great news, 2 little embies, well done. You'll feel better once they're in (for a few days snyway!) I find the ET day quite stressful as you just hope the embies are still there, it's no wonder you're a bit grumpy, you have a lot on your mind. Saying that, the fertilisation rate is excellent so give yourself a break ;) best of luck tomorrow xx

AFM - still cruising and flying around for work like a maniac to get all my work travel out the way before November! I also start a weekend course for the next 6 weekends tomorrow so I'm hoping that will keep me occupied during the cycle &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## scoobybeans

Sava- I'm the same way lol. I was taking photos of the monitor after my U/S when I was supposed to be getting dressed because I wanted to see all the info (and freezing I might add haha. Why is it always so cold in doctor's offices?) As for work, my boss doesn't ask a lot of questions so I just say I have some medical issues going on and that's enough info for him.

Aster- Hi! Are you doing an IVF cycle? If they tell us IVF I should be starting that same week! If they tell us IUI then I have to wait one more cycle (groan) after the polyp removal. Good luck to you!!

klik- Hello & thank you! Good luck on your ET today!! Will they be transferring both embies? So exciting! My DH and I are exactly the same way with switching off from optimistic to pessimistic. It's ok, you're allowed to be the pessimistic one this time ;) We'll be cheerleaders for you here too.:yipee:

boopin- Hi! I'm a big football fan too (Packers even though I'm a NYer lol. They're playing the Giants tonight so everyone hates me today.) Going to games is so much fun isn't it?


----------



## Asterimou

Hi scooby - IVF is the only way I can get pregnant. Both my tubes are blocked with hydrosalpinx and i recently had them clipped as it was recommended to improve my chances. I've had two failed cycles and seem to take a long time getting over it, so hoping I won't have to go through that again ;) It has been such a roller coaster, trying to be positive is nearing on impossible sometimes. Although 'be positive' is the most common advice I get... ha ha.... if only it were that simple. By my calculations I will start Menopur around 14th November so will definitely overlap with you somewhere xx


----------



## klik

Boopin: Thanks! :hugs: I'm sending you loads of good energy during this prep cycle!

Asterimou: cool that you have so much to keep you occupied! As for being positive, don't beat yourself up over it. From my unscientific observation, it really doesn't make a difference to the actual success rate--e.g., Amanda was optimistic but, from memory, Hope was convinced it wouldn't work. Whatever you need to feel, feel it, even if it's rage and/or hopelessness--I really believe that it's better to process it than to suppress it and keep it brewing inside you! :hugs:

Scooby: I appreciate the cheerleading! Looking forward to doing that for you, too! :flower:

So... I'm officially PUPO! Both embryos survived, and we just had both transferred. One was 8-cell, one 7-cell. No fragmentation, though I didn't ask for further details on embryo grading. I think 8-cell is as good as I've ever gotten, so... so far, so good! Interesting fact: at Cornell they do not use ultrasound guidance for the embryo transfer--they just use the measurement taken in the sounding appt. So I wasn't told to have my bladder full. Still, I think that straightens the cervix and makes everything less painful, so I kept my bladder relatively full. Now for the 2ww :wacko:


----------



## amanda1235

Yay Klik!!! That's amazing!!! Congrats on being PUPO!! :dust:


----------



## Asterimou

Congrats on being PUPO Klik. Pleeeeeease let one or both stick. I really am cheering these embies on :dust: I hope so much this is your time :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - Congratulations!! You're officially PUPO!! :happydance: :dust:
Do you have any special plans during your 2ww or are you going to carry on as usual?? I'm 1000% rooting for you!! xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies! Sorry for the long absence. DH and DD were sick last week, and it's been busy at work. We leave for vacation next Friday, and I can't wait. I'm so ready for a nice, relaxing mental break!

AF was playing tricks on me -- showing up a week late and then being super light and short. :shrug: I got my FSH and estrogen checked on cycle day 3 (Wednesday), and my doctor was really happy with both. My FSH dropped a little, which was reassuring. My doctor was interested in pursuing a femara cycle or IUI given my levels, but I had to decline based on our travels. I'm so not getting busy with DH with DD in the same hotel room. :haha:

Amanda - That's amazing that they found another bean at your appointment. I'm sorry to hear that the second one is lagging behind, but I'm glad to hear that the other one is doing well. :hugs:

Klik - Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance: Your report sounds promising! Good luck!!! :dust:

Wish - I hope your cycle prep is going well!

Boopin - I'm really pulling for you this cycle!! I've got all fingers and toes crossed for you!

Aster - I'm still undecided if we will do our IUI after we get back from this upcoming trip or if we will wait until our post-Thanksgiving Disneyland trip at the end of November. It's possible that we will do the IUI when you are cycling. :thumbup:

Hope - I hope everything is going well on your end!

Welcome to Scooby & Sava!

I'm currently watching the Giants-Cubs game on TV. I'm pulling for a Giants win!


----------



## klik

Amanda: thanks! :hugs: When is your next scan?

Asterimou: thanks! I'm mentally conveying your cheering to the little beans! :hugs:

Boopin: thanks! :hugs: Funny enough, I think during the 2ww things will normalize a little bit, as we'll be back in London... We're at the airport now, waiting for our flight back. Feeling a little homesick, so being back will be nice...

Disneyfan: thanks! I'm so sorry your DH and your DD were sick... glad they've gotten that over with before your awesome vacation, though! :thumbup: Also really glad your hormone levels look good! I'm sorry a medicated cycle won't work this time around, but it sounds like a promising baseline... I'm really hoping it works out! :dust:


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey everyone, happy Monday!

Aster- Sounds like you've been through more than your fair share of TTC issues. You're due for positive things now! I know exactly what you mean about staying positive. It's easy in the beginning but gets SO TOUGH as you face disappointment again and again. My approach now is prepare for the worst but expect the best. I used to be afraid to even think about baby names or how I'd decorate the baby's room because I didn't want to jinx it. But now I let myself picture it in my mind, like _really_ picture it. I think there's something to be said for the power of positive thinking. Eye on the prize! (Still doesn't stop me from being stressed out though lol.)

Klik- Congrats on being PUPO!!! So exciting that both embies looked great. I hope your 2ww is busy & goes by quickly, and I've got fingers & toes crossed for you!

Disney- Thanks for the welcome! That's awesome that you had good results on your bloodwork. I think breaks are necessary from time to time, especially when you're on vacation so you can :wine: I'm having the same dilemma about doing IUI/IVF around the holidays. We'll be traveling for Thanksgiving so I'm going to play it by ear once we know which direction we're going to go in. Hormones + in-laws = :wacko:

AFM, today is day one of my cycle so things are finally rolling. Getting baseline bloods & U/S tomorrow (as well as financial consult to see what's covered and how much this is going to cost), then the saline U/S on Friday to check if evil polyp is still there. Hubby is getting his SA and bloodwork done on Monday. Once we get all of our results back we've got our follow up with the RE to discuss options. I'm an IVF noob so I'm pretty terrified lol. Just hoping hubby's swimmers have improved and my old eggs aren't too decrepit yet!


----------



## amanda1235

Scooby, I understand how scary IVF seems, but don't worry, it's not too terrible. Totally manageable :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Scooby - It may seem overwhelming at first, but it's really not so bad. If you have any questions, the group of ladies here is great! :hugs: I did my 2 IVF cycles back in 2013. Despite having 3 normal (genetically tested) embryos remaining after conceiving my DD 3 years ago, none of them resulted in a successful pregnancy over the past year. So - I'm willing to give it a go with a couple of medicated cycles and/or IUI and see what happens. Otherwise, I'm here to keep cheering on the wonderful ladies that have been chatting here for the past year. Best of luck!!


----------



## klik

Scooby: I really hope you have a reason soon to pick a baby name and decorate the baby's room! :dust: I hope the financial cost isn't too high, and that you're basically covered... How did the baseline go? Is there any chance you'll start this cycle or is that a definite no? Good luck! :hugs:

Amanda: :hugs:

Disneyfan: thanks again for the cheering! It helps soooo much! :flower:

One week til OTD... I'm on a US clinic's schedule so don't have to wait 16 days like my UK clinic makes me, fortunately! Weirdly, most of the time I forget I have embryos inside me. I mean, I still don't run or carry weight or, I don't know, eat ice, so I'm aware, but it's kind of in the back of my mind. Maybe I'm protecting myself from being too hopeful... Trying to catch up on work does keep me busy! Speaking of which... back to work, klik! :comp:


----------



## Asterimou

Ha ha, Klik, that little computer emoji made me laugh. Glad the tww isn't driving you too mad and is now a one week wait. Sending you lots of dust xx

Scooby: I agree and I have tried the imagining the baby room. It's just a little battle I have with myself and sometimes I don't win! Hope the baseline went well and I'm really hoping that polyp is gone for Friday:)

Nice to hear from you Disney xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

well helloooooo everyone! yikes, I didn't realize I'd been away for so long! How's everyone doing?

klik - PUPOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :happydance: :ninja: and not long now until your test!! ohhhh, i can't wait! those embies sound like perfect little nuggets. I hope one or both stick! how are you feeling?

amanda - when do you go back for another scan? 

aster - get that work done!! then you can concentrate on all the feels next month. Good AND bad! hahaha

scoob - good luck on all the tests and scans and such. Imagining the baby room isn't terrible. Klik and I are alike - we can't help but be optimistic. But oddly enough, I really don't have a clue one way or the other about this donor egg thing! And I'm with the girls on IVF - I never thought I'd do it, it was too 'extreme' but when it came down to it - it was easy peasy and it felt good to hand almost everything over to the experts. They walk you through every single step so there's not much that's actually up to you. Don't worry!!

sava - how are you doing?

disney - hahaha, yeah BD'ing with DD in the room would kinda kill any mood. i'm so excited for your vacation for you! You could use a good break. I know you just went to Disney but that's certainly not a relaxing kind of trip.

afm - just been super busy at work, traveling, and went to New York ComiCon this past weekend, so that's why I haven't been around. Still on BCP for the pre-cycle but I start Lupron this Friday. I'll be on a 20mg dose until 10/24 and then I have a scan and drop that to .5 or something that day. I end my BCP on 10/20. So I'm kinda status quo for now until I roll Lupron in on Fri. :shrug:


----------



## scoobybeans

Amanda- Thanks for the encouragement! I admit, it does feel very overwhelming at this stage. I'm just trying to process it all.

Disney- Thank you! I'm sorry you didn't have good luck with the little frosties, but I've been reading some great IUI success stories so hopefully you can add yours to the mix soon :)

Klik- Thank you! How are you coping with the 2WW? Any "symptoms" yet, or are you trying not to obsess? No chance of starting anything this cycle for me unfortunately. We've got a few more tests to take care of and once we have all of our data we've got a follow up to see what the next step is.

Aster- I still struggle with being optimistic sometimes, because I feel like being hopeful can lead to heartbreak. But the truth is even when I logically know it won't happen and tell myself I'm _not_ being hopeful, I'm still secretly hoping it will work out somehow, and I'm crushed anyway when it doesn't. So I may as well just go all in and let myself picture it working out. Does that make sense? Probably not lol.

Wish- IVF does feel extreme to me right now. There's so much to it! But I'm willing to do what I have to do. Sounds like things are about to get very exciting for you! Also, my DH and I actually had tix to NYCC but we gave them up because it was our anniversary last weekend. Was it amazing? I haven't been in a few years. Did you check out any panels?

AFM, not such great news with my scan yesterday. My antral follicle count was only 9 :( I know that varies from cycle to cycle so I'm trying not to freak out, but it looks like things are declining for me since last year. I haven't gotten my blood tests back yet but I'm assuming between my issues and the MFI, IVF (possible with ICSI) will be our only option. 

Unfortunately, the costs are going to be higher than expected because for some reason even though the doctors are under our insurance their internal lab is not. So all bloodwork is out of pocket, and it isn't cheap. Between that, the meds, the cryo costs, anesthesia and the actual procedure itself it's a lot more than we were expecting. I had a good cry about it yesterday but feeling slightly better today. We still have more diagnostic stuff to do and I need this polyp removed, but we're going to explore other clinics in the area to see if we can get some kind of a package deal. Realistically we'll need to do more than one cycle, and with this place we'd only be able to afford one. Do you guys have any advice on ways to cut costs? Someone mentioned you can buy the injectables for less elsewhere, but I don't even know where to start.


----------



## Wish2BMom

scooby - ughh, I'm so sorry that cost is playing into your plans too. I really wish this was covered for everyone, but I guess that's unrealistic. Try Apothecary By Design for your meds, they are the cheapest around me. See if your insurance does cover it at a 'center of excellence' anywhere - even if it's an hour or more from you, would totally be worth it. 

NYCC was awesome - we got to see the panels for The Great Wall (with Matt Damon), John Wick 2 (with Keanu), and Son of Zorn (a new show on Fox, with Jason Sudeikis, Cheryl Hines and Tim Meadows). We missed everything else either b/c we weren't in NYC yet or we were just too late. So we stalked the autographing area and saw people from Gotham, Carrie Fisher, Nichelle Nichols (Star Trek) and we walked around the trade floor and saw all the craziness. So fun! Then we went out and ate our way through the city. Mmmmmmm...


----------



## Savasanna

Scoob - we can be IVF noobs together. Personally, I'm fretting over the egg retrieval, even though I've heard from everyone that it's not actually all that bad. I also told my wife I want her to give me the shots, as I can't imagine injecting myself. Although I know that's one of those things you probably get used to pretty quickly. I haven't sat down with a billing person to go over costs yet but I'm also worried about that. I'm sorry you're having to deal with that right now. 

Klik - woohoo! One more week! 

AFM - Oy. I just finished telling my boss what's going on. I was a nervous wreck and stumbling over my words like a fool! lol. Fortunately we have a good relationship and he was really great about it. After having to request time off my 3rd appointment within two weeks I figure I should give him an explanation. (Rather - no one SHOULD give their employers an explanation - I just work closely with my boss and, as I said, we have a good relationship so I felt like it made sense for me, in my situation). 

But I feel SO relieved now that that conversation is out of the way! I hate bringing up personal things at work.

Anyway! HSG is on Monday and then I'm meeting with my RE on Thursday to review all the results and decide where to go from here. The ultrasound tech said she noticed something in/around my uterus during my ultrasound.. but wouldn't tell me what it was (or wouldn't tell me the follicle count either..). So I'm just sitting on that one for now. I'm trying to remind myself that finding things at this point can be good. If you find things you can treat things. We did pick out a new donor and purchased sperm for next month yesterday. So we're ready for whatever comes next!


----------



## Wish2BMom

sava - i hear you, I told both of my bosses. The male one, i said 'we're trying to have a baby...' and the '...' told him it was more than just naturally. And I told my female boss that we were going through this and she was awesome about it. Well, they both were and both said to take whatever time I needed for appointments, or even disappointments or whatever. So sweet. I'm glad your conversation wasn't a stressful one. 

So exciting that you've picked a donor and are ready to go!!! This is it for you!


----------



## Asterimou

Scooby and Sava, I understand being nervous about IVF but the worst part is the tww and you would have already done that so you've done the worst bit:thumbup: If you are just doing tummy injections of suprecur and gonal f then they really don't hurt. I found watching a few YouTube videos of people injecting helped me prepare and was so shocked at how little I felt when the needle went in. It is better if you can do them yourself as I had to do them on the move sometimes with no husband/wife there to help! Scan time can be stressful when there are cysts, polyps, not enough follicles or follicles growing too fast or slow but those parts are out of your hands. You just don't know if a cycle is a winner until the end, so try not to get too hung up on the numbers or if a cycle is delayed a bit. You'll get there in the end :hugs: Now for me to take some of my own advice.....:dohh:


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Thank you for the tip on the meds. I will definitely check that out. Glad you had fun at NYCC! How did the Great Wall look? I'll pretty much watch Matt Damon in anything lol. Wow, Carrie Fisher! I'd freak out. I heard she was throwing glitter on people who went to her booth. She's awesome. Weird story, I was in Harlem eating brunch last year and the woman who plays Barbara on Gotham was next to us. And before we realized it was her we were talking about how much we hated her character! (This was before she went bad- I LOVE her now.) Still feel bad about that.

Sava- Hello fellow IVF noob buddy! Yeah, I'm totally not looking forward to the egg retrieval part either, and also nervous the hormones will make me crazy. I'm a project manager so I need to be on my game and keep a level head when there are problems at one of our job sites. Haha I told my husband the same thing about the shots. We're doing enough as it is, right? I hope the costs don't get too outrageous for you. The annoying thing to me was somethings seem reasonable ($850 for anesthesia makes sense) but others like over $6,000 for injectables?? That seems insane to me. Glad you told you boss & he was cool with it! Also, good luck on your HSG. My advice is to take something ahead of time, like extra strength Tylenol. The pain isn't awful but it's uncomfortable.

Aster- That's a great tip about youtube, thank you! I'm glad to hear the shots aren't that bad. You're such a rock star for going through this again. I just know your patience will be rewarded! Every time I start to get overwhelmed I think about my niece, who was an IVF baby conceived on the 2nd try. She's 6 now and just perfect. It will happen for you!

AFM, still haven't gotten my bloodwork results back yet so I'll call them today. My saline ultrasound is tomorrow. Kind of hoping the polyp is still there, as it could help explain some of our fertility issues. I spoke with my mom about the cost and she thinks they can help us out. I wish I didn't need to but I'm not too proud to accept. Ultimately I'm just really ready to meet my baby and I'll do whatever I need to do to make that happen :) how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

scoob - oh NO! how embarrassing!! She was at NYCC all weekend giving out autographs. Well, not giving out - they were like $50 a pop!! Needless to say, I didn't get in line b/c damn....they make enough money! and I just don't care about autographs. But I agree with you - she was super annoying before she turned and now she's so awesome.
And The Great Wall looks completely awesome, I can't wait for it! And John Wick 2!!
That's great that your folks can help with the funds. I have a good friend who offered me 10k for anything we needed to do. I would never take it, and DH would NEVER take it (I didn't even tell him about the offer) but I thought it was sweet. She had her own troubles becoming preg so she fully gets it. 

Yeah, I choked a few times on the injectibles. What was fun for me is that I had to be on the highest dosage of the most expensive one and I had to keep ordering it b/c I wasn't responding well enough to go to retrieval! So it was like each phone call was $1200 to get more, mid-cycle. Like I'm going to give up mid-cycle, so I had to get it. Ugh. I hope you don't have to go through that pain. 
Also, Freedom Fertility is a place you can check out to buy the meds, (though ABD I've found to be cheaper still) but I follow their videos.


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - How are you doing in your 2ww?? Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

scooby - Cowboys vs. Packers this Sunday 10/16. May the best team win!! :winkwink: :happydance:


----------



## klik

Asterimou: thanks for the dust! How are you feeling as November gets ever-closer? I hope you're ok... :hugs:

Wish: I calculated the chances of both sticking to be something like a 1.5% chance! But one-or-more sticking... yeah, I can have a bit of hope for that... 23% chance or so. Funny how stats work, assuming I'm doing the maths right. I feel SO silly having been in NY for part of NYCC and not having gone! :dohh: I even knew about it, too, because DP and I went to The Daily Show and one guy in the audience said he was there alone for ComiCon... Still, I don't watch any of those shows. I just used to read comics through my 20s. Which is long ago, now... How is Lupron treating you? I wish you immense amounts of luck! :hugs:

Scooby, do you mind sharing how old you are? My AFC is 4, so to me 9 sounds downright enviable! :haha: But then again I am 42. Anyway, it's true, you only need one, and hopefully when you actually have your active cycle you'll find that one right away! :dust: I know it's crazy expensive, though... I don't know too much about keeping costs down in the US--I just kind of went where I was told, when I was there...

Sava: good luck on that HSG! I recommend arriving with a full bladder, even if they did not tell you to do so. That would have saved me a lot of pain and last-minute drinking of tepid water (yuck) if I had known ahead of time! And yeah, do take the painkillers ahead of time... As for injections, my partner is needle-phobic, so getting him to do my belly shots was out of the question. When it came to the intramuscular shots, though (progesterone), he totally stepped up. It's just not practical for a person to do it herself (though, amazingly, Boopin manages! She is a nurse, though... :winkwink:) So that division of labor works for me: I do the subcutaneous, he does the intramuscular... But yeah, if your wife is willing to do both, go for it! :thumbup:

Boopin: Thanks!! :hugs: I'm thinking of you, too. How are you feeling?

I have absolutely nothing at all to report. No symptoms. Most of the time I kind of forget I have two embryos with me. I can't tell if that's good or bad--if they need some TLC to develop, or if it's an "a watched kettle never boils" situation. I had a bit of a panic today, though--I figured I'd get my thyroid levels tested again, though they're usually ridiculously stable (I'm on 75mcg of thyroxine) and sure enough my TSH is too high. Up to 4 is considered sort of ok, but in point of fact TSH levels between 2.5 and 4 do seem to result in more miscarriages... And I'm at 3.23. UGH!!! This is the difficulty of being between two clinics: I just found out that in the US (or at least at Cornell), it's not the RE who decided whether and how much one takes thyroxine... it has to be an endocrinologist (not reproductive, I guess?!) But my local clinic expects Cornell to do all the work, so they didn't interpret the results... so now I have to wait until Monday... I feel like such a jackass, not having done this test earlier! I'm so used to "no change..." UGH!!! :dohh: Now if I have a MC I'll blame myself.

So I guess I had something to report after all... ](*,)


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - do not blame yourself. I hate when I hear stories like this - THEY are all the experts and should be insisting on guiding us through this process. Hopefully your thyroid levels won't impact anything here. My fingers are so crossed for you, hon!!

Lupron hasn't started yet - first shot is tonight. I hear you on the division of labor. I've had to do all of my own shots so far, which is fine. But when we start the PIO shots in a few weeks, DH is going to have to step up. I can't twist around that much!

ahh - you had to have a ticket/pass to get in anywhere anyway, so maybe next year for NYCC! :)

OH YEAH - meant to congratulate all of the ladies stepping into the world of football!! I just love it, I look forward to fall and every Sunday in fall! I'm going to make chili this weekend for our football Sunday, i think!


----------



## amanda1235

Ugh!!! Klik definitely don't blame yourself. I agree with Wish, it should have been up to the drs to figure that out. I'm going to be a HUGE hypocrite here and tell you to stop googling things!! We google the worst, then find a bunch of stories to back it up. I've really got everything crossed for you Hun, and sending all the positive vibes I can. Common little embies, stick stick stick!!!!! When's your test day? 

Wish, as much as I do enjoy football, I don't really follow it. We're more into hockey in this house :) oh, and is it possible we had a chilli recipe swap around this time last year on this thread? Lol

Scooby how did the saline sono go? I know what you mean about hoping they find something. On the one hand, you want them to find something so that it explains it and you can fix it, but at the same time you kinda want everything to be clear so that you don't have to deal with anything. Hope it went well!

Sava, I was doing all my own belly shots, and then when I started pio I had to get DH to do it. (Boopin it still amazes me that you do your own! Truly an all star, you must be so much more flexible than I am lol.) since I started the Lovenox this cycle, I've been having DH do those to. I could do it, but they sting, so I find it harder to do on my own, I keep stopping because it hurts. Easier for him to do it, sono delegated that job to him too. He doesn't mind. I'm sure we're upwards of 500-600 injections since the beginning by now. 

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- oh goodie, now you've gotten me all excited for new movies :) wow, that was super generous of your friend! I think all of us who struggle with this have a kind of innate bond, because it's just so tough and so hard to talk to people who haven't been through it themselves. Oh man, that's rough about your med costs. $1200 must hurt even more than the needles themselves lol. I'll check out freedom fertility too, thank you! Congrats on starting your protocol tonight!!!

boopin- haha, I will be watching and rooting for green and gold! ;) It's usually a GREAT game when they play each other!

klik- I've been reading comics on and off since I was about 11 or 12. I'm in a major on-again phase right now. Image comics is putting out some seriously amazing stuff right now! (Saga is soooooo good.) You should consider checking it out! I'm 38, so according to my doctor an AFC of 9 is "appropriate for my age". (Don't they make you feel ancient sometimes??? We're still so young!) I'm sorry you're having issues with your thyroid :( Your doctors REALLY should have been on top of that, so please don't blame yourself! As for being symptomless, I think that's way more common than all of us TTC-obsessed people on forums think it is ;) I still have everything crossed for you!

Amanda- my hubby is a huge Sabres fan (he grew up in Buffalo) but I'm a football and baseball girl myself. I'd love to go see a hockey game though! Also I have a great chili recipe based on a weight watchers recipe if anyone is interested ;) Oh man, 500-600 injections? Holy moly that is a lot!!!

AFM, had the HSN today and all went smoothly. A little crampy but nothing major. The polyp IS still there, and it's grown from 7mm to 1cm. So this thing could be playing a major factor in why it's been taking us so long to get a BFP. I also got my E2 and FSH levels back and to my surprise my FSH went down slightly since last year, from 7.6 to 6.9. :happydance: My doctor was pretty happy with that number and seems optimistic. My estrogen looks great too. Still waiting for the AMH test result and DH has his SA on Monday. So by the end of next week we should have a pretty good picture of where we're at and how to proceed. They also went over the financials with me again today and they offer a discounted rate for people who are self paying. The injectables cost is the only question mark but I think we'll be able to swing one fresh IVF cycle with ICSI and one frozen if needed. 

I'm actually feeling really hopeful for the first time in a long time! Two of my closest friends just told me they think I'll have a baby by next fall. That would be so amazing! Surgery to remove polyp is tentatively scheduled for second week of November, and then I think we have to wait a month before we start. So I think we're looking at a December or January cycle. I'm kind of leaning towards January so the out of pocket stuff will start in the new year, and also so we can relax during the holidays. (But then part of me just wants to get going as soon as possible!) If we get a good enough SA result, we may try one round of monitored IUI in December. Lots to think about!


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - I'm 3 weeks away from my FET. I'm happy and nervous at the same time. I have a baseline appointment on Monday 10/17 to make sure my ovaries are calm (no cysts), lining check and blood work. Fx'd all goes well. [-o&lt;

:rain: Currently, there's a Pacific Northwest storm moving through Northern California. It's windy, rainy & cold... brrrrrr. A nice warm bowl of chili sounds yummy right now!! ​


----------



## klik

Wish: thank you! :hugs: I hope everything runs beautifully for you this time! I'm sort of in awe that so many of the timings are just as if they were your own eggs... that you'll find out fertilization rates and embryo quality just as your body is getting ready for those embryos... I guess with such young eggs you are transferring only one? Is the plan to transfer day 2, 3, or 5? Good luck!!! :hugs:

Amanda: Thank you! Is this the first time you take Lovenox? Maybe that's part of the key for you! Also, I seem to remember you said you had to drink Medrol and it was disgusting? Mine came in little pills and didn't taste like anything... :shrug: Anyway, how are you feeling?! Has the nausea let up at all? Also, when is your next scan? I'm soooo chuffed things are going, on one level, excellently for you! :hugs:

Scooby: Ooooh, yes, I was looking for a gift for my cousin's 12-year-old daughter a while ago and Saga seemed perfect--so I got one for her, one for me (of the first collection!) But I haven't read my copy yet... I'll put that on the front burner, then--thanks for the heads up! I'm sorry the polyp is still there... Still, as you say, it's very nice to at least get an explanation... I'm delighted that your FSH is comfortably low! :thumbup: Will your polyp removal be via laparoscopy? Best of luck! :hugs:

Boopin: Wow, it is really coming up soon, isn't it? I'm so, so rooting for you... :hugs: Good luck on Monday: hopefully no cysts, a gorgeous cushy lining, and perfect bloods! :hugs:

AFM: my local clinic was nice enough to get a doctor to review my thyroid numbers today... Both my local doctor and my US doctor had said 2.5 is the magic number, so I *almost* decided on my own to increase my thyroxine dosage this morning (which decreases TSH)--but decided against it, as it's not the sort of thing you jiggle up and down without consequence. They kind of have to balance out the TSH levels with the free thyroxine levels (which in my case are close to the upper limit, since I'm taking extra artificially). Still, as predicted, they did tell me to increase the dosage today--so from tomorrow morning I'll hopefully be on my way to correcting this issue, and I'm supposed to measure this again in 3 weeks (you'll bet I'll stay on top of this like a hawk from now on!) Dear ladies, I hope you've all had your thyroid levels checked--this stuff is important! But yeah, I think most if not all clinics check this at least before they start cycling you... Anyway, I feel better now! Still no symptoms to report though... Just swollen boobs, but that's the PIO talking...


----------



## amanda1235

Klik that's great that you're getting the thyroid stuff figured out! I did have my levels checked at the beginning of this process, but not again since. My next scan is on Tuesday, (10+2). It all still seems so surreal! Nausea eased up this week, which freaked me out, but it seems to be back today lol. I actually enjoy the nausea to some extent, makes me think things are ok. 

I hope you ladies don't mind that I'm sticking around!


----------



## klik

Amanda: Wow! Good luck on Tuesday! I hope the big one is going strong, and the little one... is either catching up fast, or not getting in the way. My word, you're 10 weeks already!! That is incredible! Well done!!! Don't get too attached to the nausea--even as your pregnancy keeps going, you will soon-ish have to say goodbye to that particular symptom! Please stick around--I love hearing about your progress. Plus, you're an inspiration now--I hope to get there someday, too! :hugs:

I'm going to break my never-test-ahead-of-time rule and test tomorrow morning. If it's a BFN, tomorrow I have to start aggressively procuring medication for the next cycle, as it takes a little while here to arrange meds... I though I'd just start the ball rolling on the meds anyway but it would be ridiculous to go through all that stress and pay all that money if I can already know that it may possibly not be needed. I'm really pessimistic, though--I feel like my body is trying to tear out the lining already... :nope:


----------



## klik

Ok, gals, I tested today like I said and got bitten in the behind by a decisively indecisive result. I got the FAINTEST of "pregnancy" lines--it was definitely different from the background, but in order to confirm this for me, DP felt compelled to whip out one of his high-intensity torches. That's how faint it was. So... could this still be the hCG from the trigger shot?! Or was it just a late implantation?! Or perhaps it was a really early chemical... UGH, I feel like it's payback for breaking my never-test-early rule! I guess I just have to accept that I'm in the same state of not-knowing as I was yesterday, and try to make sure I can get my hands on the medication for the next cycle in case it's needed... I don't know whether to :happydance: or to :cry:!

Oh, btw, I'm 10dp3dt. Is it possible it's just early?!


----------



## Asterimou

Well Klik, it is still very early but it is a line none the less. I agree it's a bit inconclusive but better than no line at all. Be cautiously optimistic:thumbup: If you test again tomorrow then that should tell you more because if it has got a little darker you're in. So today I guess you just try and put it out your mind.....yeah right! I've got everything crossed for you &#128536;


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, it could still be early, but a line is a line!!! I agree with Aster, test again tomorrow :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

AHHHH klik!!!! they say a line is a line but I'd be JUST like you and not believing it until it's dark and slapping me across the face! Test again tomorrow, or tonight, or both! FX'ed so hard for you!!!
10+3 is still fairly early - some offices don't test until 10+4 or 10+6! So it could definitely be a late implanter. 

amanda - ohhhh, I'm so excited for your next scan tomorrow! 10 weeks already - that's crazy! And you HAVE to stick around. I give you no choice. :friends: We're in this together - through the bad AND the good! you don't get kicked out once you reach 'good'! 

boopin - not long now! I'm a week behind you, my baseline is next Monday. Good luck today! 

I didn't make the chili this weekend b/c it turned out to be about 70 degrees yesterday, but I've got all the fixins to make it this upcoming weekend if it's chillier. I can't remember if we shared recipes last year but that sounds familiar! I usually use the 'boilermaker chili' from All Recipes.com but this time I'm going to use a white chili recipe I got from a coworker about 13 yrs ago. I can scan my filthy paper and upload it here if you want! 

DH and I don't mind hockey but we really only watch it during playoffs. We're both basically only football fans. He used to be more of an NBA fan but it's gotten boring. And baseball games are just too damn long for us! hahaha

Scoob, Sava & Aster - :wave: hi girls!

yeah, it's weird to be plotting out my cycle like these are my eggs. Yup, we'll only transfer one since it's such a young egg. And they transfer on day 5 only. If none of them make it to day 5, we get a new lot of 6 eggs and start all over again. If only one does, that's our one shot with this whole lot. That's a damn expensive singleton! :)
I don't know how I'm feeling about all of it. I'm not terribly optimistic anymore - actually being pregnant seems like such a pipe dream now, like I've been playing the part but it never really came or will come true. Not trying to be a downer, this is just where my mind is after 3+ yrs of trying. Gosh, I never thought I'd be saying THAT.


----------



## Savasanna

Oh Klik - the torture!! Here's hoping for a bit darker line tomorrow morning! 

All clear on the HSG this morning. The whole thing was super easy and done in a flash. Our next stop is another consult with the RE on Thursday to review everything and determine the plan for next month.


----------



## klik

Asterimou: thanks! You've put your finger on it, though--I can't think of anything else! :wacko: My work day is shot. I feel guilty but hey, this really is all pretty difficult to absorb...

Amanda: thanks! Thing is, OTD is tomorrow! So I'm debating with myself: do I do a morning test anyway, to get me ready for the afternoon result, or do I just wait? I've not even got the same kind of test at home--today's was Clearblue Plus and now I've only got First Response. My feeling is, I'll break down and test in the morning. But let's see how I feel tomorrow... And as for you... Best of luck on your scan tomorrow! :hugs:

Wish: thanks! Yeah, my UK clinic tells us to test only on 15dp5dt or 16dp3dt, so I guess from that perspective it's way early! Thanks for explaining the process... really interesting... I hope you get way more than one blast, but that one is enough anyway! I totally understand the diminished optimism. I think there's a natural erosion as time passes and one has multiple failures... Still, I'm hopeful for you... :hugs:

Sava: thanks! Awesome you got the all clear today! :thumbup: Good luck on Thursday!

I've had some relief from my "I should buy meds just in case" conundrum, in that my local clinic stocks some amount of stims for last-minute desperate situations. So that's bought me some time. Also, ASDA (a discount supermarket) is apparently able to get some prescriptions same-day, if you ask them in the morning--but no guarantees. Asterimou, maybe someone told you this already--I just found out today--they sell fertility meds at cost, which makes them sooooo much cheaper than anywhere else, it's unbelievable!


----------



## Savasanna

lol Klik - there is NO WAY I'd be able to hold out until tomorrow afternoon, if I were you. I agree, holding off on early testing is best - but for me, once you break the seal there's no going back. haha.


----------



## Asterimou

Klik: you are not allowed to talk about drugs for the next cycle! There might not be another cycle! ! And you can totally get next day delivery. I have researched this a lot but am not sharing unless you really need the info. I'm hoping not xx

Amanda: I'm with Wish and am insisting you stay. It just makes me so happy to follow your pregnancy as I know how much it means to you and it gives me so much hope xx

I'm still catching up so hi to everyone else and I'll do a longer post soon xx


----------



## amanda1235

Oh Klik, I completely understand! If OTD is tomorrow, maybe wait? At the same time, I've heard first response is more sensitive than clear blue......gah, I've got absolutely everything crossed for you!!!!!!!! Whatever you decide to do tomorrow, don't think about meds until you absolutely have to. We're here for you either way though tomorrow!! :dust:


----------



## klik

Sava: of course, as you predicted, I couldn't wait and tested this morning! :haha:

Asterimou: you totally cracked me up! :haha: It will be so nice if there doesn't have to be another cycle... But yeah, I may be asking you for that next-day delivery advice any day now! Hopefully not, though... Cool that you've done loads of research and are super-prepared! :thumbup:

Amanda: I've run out of HPTs now, so am in the hands of the pros from now on. Thinking of you for today's scan! :dust:

So yes, the "pregnancy" line on the FRER was clearly there, though extremely faint, and unlike in yesterday's test, can actually be called a line--no high-intensity torch needed. (The nurse asked if I'd tested at home and I sheepishly said, "yes." It was cute. She said it's still super-early, so faint makes sense.) Beta today will pretty definitely be positive, but not ready to celebrate yet. I think I'll be instructed to test again on Thursday, and if beta has quadrupled by then I'll start to believe that maybe, just maybe, this might work... [-o&lt;


----------



## Savasanna

I understand your hesitation - but a positive beta today is a HUGE step! So exciting! Now to sit around and count the hours (minutes..seconds..) until Thursday. :) :coffee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG, klik!!! I'll be looking back all day to see when your test results are back! I hope they are high enough to feel comfortable. holy cow!! 

sava - so glad things were all clear for you! 

ohhhhh, exciting times! I just love them!


----------



## amanda1235

Omg Klik!!!! I'm so anxious to hear your blood test results! I also totally know what it's like to wait and see if they numbers double, and no how stressful that is. It's next to impossible, but try to relax and just enjoy the positive test for now. A positive test means you are pregnant, at least for today, and that's at least a step in the right direction. I really hope your beta comes back with a good number!! I'm soooo hoping for you my dear!!!!

My scan went well this morning, officially graduated from the fertility clinic. The only thing was they saw a couple small subchorionic hematomas, which are apparently common after IVF as well as a vanishing twin, but she did say to take it easy, and no lifting because there's a risk of m/c. I'm trying not to worry TOO much, as she didn't seem too worried herself, but worrying is what I'm good at.


----------



## klik

Sava: thanks! Yes, I think it might be difficult to sleep for the next two nights... :wacko: But I'll try!

Wish: Thanks! :hugs: Results below...

Amanda: I know, you've gone through this beta torture so many times... I'm so glad you're in "scan"-land, rather than "beta"-land! Really happy your scan went well this morning--I can't believe you've graduated from your fertility clinic! Wow! Do you have an ob/gyn yet? I'm sorry about the hematomas, and especially about the vanishing twin--it is sad--but wow, that strong little bean is really sticking with you! It's so wonderful!!! :cloud9:

Right, results: beta is 42.8. Clinic said on average they'd expect something like 50 by now, but I'm still within range. It would have been fabulous to have a nice high number (not too high, though--one at a time is probably as much as I can handle!) but for now I'll have to content myself with a definitely-maybe. I have another blood test on Thursday, as expected... but I've done an internet search and quadrupling is expecting way too much of the little bean--at this stage beta should apparently be doubling every 2-3 days, so if we go up to, like, 72 by Thursday, I guess we're still in the game... [-o&lt; I'm just trying to remind myself: it's pUPO!!!


----------



## Savasanna

It IS pupo! Congratulations!! I know you're still in maybe land but you are FIRMLY in maybe... and hey - that's not a bad place to be! Crossing my fingers for Thursday!


----------



## scoobybeans

I'll be back later for a proper reply but I just wanted to say congrats to klik on your BFP and congrats to Amanda on graduating from your fertility clinic!!! I'm so excited for both of you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## klik

Sava and Scooby: I'm hoping what has happened is, you've brought some luck to the thread! :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

yay klik!!! maybes are alright!!! I can't wait for tomorrow. You must be going out of your mind. I would be. Hang in there, tightly, and we'll see what tomorrow brings!!

amanda - congrats on the graduation!! that's wonderful!! how far along are you now? yes, please take care of yourself - i'm very sorry about the vanishing twin and hematomas as well. Are they able to heal or will you have them throughout the pregnancy?

I hope everyone else is well!


----------



## amanda1235

Wish, I'm 10+3. Although I would have loved twins, im totally ok with the vanishing twin, just happy for the one bun. The tech said the hematomas should clear by 12 weeks if I take it easy, I'm probably making more of a deal about it than I should, but that's what I do. 

Klik, I'm actually selfishly happy you're overseas so we don't have to wait until OUR afternoon to hear tomorrow lol. Did you test again to see if the line's darker? Or just waiting for the blood test?


----------



## boopin4baby

* klik, I'm wishing you a 
healthy & happy 9 months!​*​


----------



## klik

Wish: yes! I think I've gotten 10 minutes' worth of work done today... :headspin:

Amanda: cool that the hematomas should clear up! Do take it easy, then--you've not taken on any work, right? :hugs: lol, thanks for sharing in the suspense! I wish I could know in the morning, too... I am back on the wagon with HPTs--I've run out of them, and am being very good at not buying new ones. All I want is numbers now! :haha:

Boopin: You are soooooo sweet, and I so hope you are right about this... :hugs: I've let a little bit of hope in, but not too much, yet...

I had some menstrual-like cramps over the weekend, before that first HPT... Part of the reason why I was fairly sure it would be negative. Yesterday the cramps were back, and there was the tiniest bit of spotting. It was a little scary, but I've heard this is fairly usual for early pregnancy... Still, it adds to this feeling of, "it couldn't have actually worked, could it?!"


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - It's totally understandable to be guarded and even in disbelief, considering everything you've been through to get to this point. Try and embrace every moment of your pregnancy while you're in it. It serves you and your little bean no good to be in a negative space. I know it's easier said than done, but it's true. I'm coming from a sincere and loving place when I tell you this. :hugs: I'm so happy for you! When I read your post this morning I got teary eyed and my heart filled with joy. You have your BFP! :happydance: 

I think the cramping and spotting is your embie implanting into your uterine lining. Completely normal to see spotting early on. Sending you buckets of baby dust for tomorrow's beta! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda - Congrats on graduating from your fertility clinic. That's a huge milestone. Yayy!! :dance:


----------



## Savasanna

klik said:


> Sava and Scooby: I'm hoping what has happened is, you've brought some luck to the thread! :winkwink:

Here's hoping! 

Oy, I can only imagine how nerve wracking today must be for you. I hope hope hope tomorrow brings a nice big number so breathe a momentary sigh of relief. I want to be able to wish you massive congrats tomorrow!

I also can't wait until tomorrow - I'm fairly sure I know what the appointment will bring, but I'd look forward to checking it off the list so we can be one step closer to next cycle. We ordered our sperm and it should be arriving at the clinic sometime today.


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, don't let he cramping get to you, I cramped pretty regularly up until about 6 1/2 weeks I think. Sometimes pretty bad. 

Sava that's great that the sperm is on the way!! 

Thanks Boopin :hug:


----------



## Wish2BMom

i think cramping is good!! implantation, nestling in, and your uterus starting to expand!! Given all that, a little spotting is expected! :dust: :dust: :dust:

and GREAT point amanda - we don't have to wait all day!
I'm glad you're doing well, too - I hear what you're saying. I had found out that both of mine implanted initially too, but they hadn't found it until later. It didn't develop into much of anything.

sava - good luck tomorrow!! checking things off the list feels so good!! I've always wondered - how did you and your wife decide who would carry? Do you have to decide whose eggs to use? Would be kinda cool for one to carry and the other to provide the eggs, so everyone is involved! :) weird things happen when my mind wanders...:haha:


----------



## Savasanna

Wish2BMom said:


> sava - good luck tomorrow!! checking things off the list feels so good!! I've always wondered - how did you and your wife decide who would carry? Do you have to decide whose eggs to use? Would be kinda cool for one to carry and the other to provide the eggs, so everyone is involved! :) weird things happen when my mind wanders...:haha:

We actually used to talk about doing something like that! buuuut that was back in the day where we thought I'd get pregnant super easily/quickly and didn't want to go through the whole egg retrieval process when you can "just do it from home". lol hindsight. 

We decided I would carry for two main reasons: 1. She's never wanted to be pregnant. For no particular reason - it's just never been something she's had any desire to do. (she does want a child - just not the pregnancy part) I, on the other hand, always have. 2. She was in an accident when she was younger that left her with a fairly significant back injury. She's fine in day-to-day life, but the physical toll of being pregnant would likely render her bed-ridden for a good majority of the pregnancy. 

But mostly the reasoning was that she just didn't want to. Once we realized I don't get pregnant easily we had a conversation about whether she should start trying, but, at the end of the day, we decided not to. Soooooo c'mon body! Let's work some magic!


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish - GL at your scan next week!! :dust:

Can you upload your chili recipe(s)?? I'd love to try them. Comfort food, yum!! :lol:

Sava - I hope your "special package" arrives safely to the clinic today. Exciting times ahead!! :happydance:


----------



## klik

Boopin: that's excellent advice, thanks! :hugs: I'll try to enjoy it while I can. The truth is, so far so good!

Sava: yes, I can't wait til tomorrow! I'm hoping we both get great news! :dust: Oh, hey, I have a friend who's trying to have a second baby with her DW, but this second time it doesn't seem as easy as just a couple of IUIs... It's been a somewhat similar deal, where one of them is a lot more into the whole idea of pregnancy (no physical restrictions in that case, though). But because the other is the younger one, they are now considering reciprocal IVF, which is exactly what Wish suggested--eggs from one partner, pregnancy in the other. I think it's a really neat idea--but it does involve the "egg" partner being ok with being poked and prodded and injected and all that, before the "pregnancy" partner takes over...

Amanda: thanks for the info! :hugs: It really helps to know these are not unusual symptoms!

Wish: thanks! You're in my thoughts, definitely, with the implantations that didn't get very far... Life is so cruel sometimes... :hugs: Makes it kind of hard to be hopeful. I've been looking at the stats for Cornell on live births and healthy-singleton live births per clinical pregnancy at my age (fresh eggs) and... well, they're not so great. I really am protecting myself from overoptimism this time... But I'll worry about that if/when I get to that "clinical pregnancy" stage. I'm really glad you've mostly eliminated the age factor from your attempts... I'm very hopeful for you now! :dust:


----------



## Savasanna

I do really like the idea of using a partner's egg as a donor egg - there's definitely a lot of romanticism to that! It just hasn't (so far) made sense for us. I'm not even sure how that would work with insurance coverage, either. Although, if it came to light that my eggs were of poor quality, I'm sure that's something we'd at least consider and likely explore.


----------



## klik

Sava: Romanticism, yes! And insurance, a decidedly unromantic factor, must indeed complicate things--I've no idea how that would work, actually--my friends are in Europe too, and it's all OOP for them... But hey, I hope you never even have to think about this, that your appointment tomorrow goes beautifully, and that this process just runs incredibly smoothly for you! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

No time to really check in, but I saw Klik's news and wanted to say that I'm sending super positive vibes your way for your next beta!!! So exciting!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

And a picture from the hotel for good luck
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Asterimou

Oh Klik, I am also teary eyed in happiness for you. It feels like this is it. I'm just holding out for Thursday. I'm in the US at the mo so same time zone as everyone else. Can't wait for the update.


----------



## Savasanna

Morning everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for sharing, sava! I was thinking about my questions last night and hoped they weren't too personal. I seem to have lost my reservation on this website now! HA!
I hope you don't even have to go down the road of your eggs being poor quality or whatnot either. Safe landings for the package and let's get your show on the road!

klik - (not so) patiently waiting for your update!! fingers are so crossed, legs crossed, hair is messy so that's crossed...
I toooooootally understand where your head is, though. I'm with you, friend. We will hold up the brunt of hope for you and will be here if anything other than that is necessary. :hugs:

disney - did I forget to ask you to pack me in your suitcase so I could come along?? dang it...

scoob - how are you doing?

amanda - when is your first appt with your 'regular' doctor? I'm sorry if you said that already. 

boopin - hi cycle buddy! :wave:


----------



## Savasanna

oh no worries at all, wish - I have no reservations when it comes to this forum. I mean, this is where we go to talk about the most detailed and private parts of our lives. Not too personal at all! I'm happy to open up and get to know everyone a bit more! :flower: 

And I agree - I keep checking in for Klik updates! Hoping the delay means good things!


----------



## klik

Sorry about the delay, gals--I got the call while I was in the tube, and was super-gutted to find I had a missed call. The nurse was nice enough to leave a voicemail, though, so...

Beta is 123.3! I'm in total disbelief! That is a good rate of increase. I'm starting to believe this will work now!

Right, individual replies coming...


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: That is a scrumptious picture--thanks for sharing! It seems to have brought luck so far, thanks! :winkwink:

Asterimou: I soooo hope you're right... starting to believe it may actually be possible now! [-o&lt; Do you have to do any prepping for November?

Sava: so true! This is where we are free to tell all--all the wild hopes, disappointments, details... Do tell us how your appointment goes today! :hugs:

Wish: thanks for all the crossings! :haha: How are you doing on Lupron? I did not enjoy buserelin, which is our equivalent here on this side of the pond... Hope it's treating you better, though! :hugs:


----------



## Savasanna

YEEESSSSSS! That's the best news! I'm so happy for you!! CONGRATS!


----------



## amanda1235

YAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!! OMG Klik I'm so freaking happy!! It practically tripled in 2 days! That's an amazing doubling rate! What happens now? Will they do more bloods? Or schedule a scan? How are you feeling? Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!! So happy!


----------



## klik

Sava: thanks! Good luck today... :dust:

Amanda: Thanks! :hugs: I was instructed on Tuesday to schedule a scan for late next week, so I've got one scheduled for next Friday. I think Cornell needs hard "clinical pregnancy" numbers for their stats... As for bloods, I hope I do some between now and then, because my progesterone levels keep falling despite nightly 50mg PIO, and I'm starting to worry my body's just going to tear down the lining as if the little embryo's life was not dependent on it! :dohh:


----------



## boopin4baby

AWESOME BETAS klik!! You did it mama!! :wohoo:


----------



## amanda1235

Can you increase PIO? I take double that a day. Now until next Friday is going to seem like forever, but hang in there!!!!!!


----------



## klik

Boopin: thanks! :hugs: I really hope it lasts, and hope to see healthy betas from you soon! :dust:

Amanda: apparently they're really not concerned about progesterone trends (up or down), but just levels... they want it above 15 (US units, whatever those are) and I'm at 23. I guess that's enough to guarantee the lining will be maintained. I asked if I should do another set of bloods and they said Monday would be good, so that's actually my next appointment, to hold me over til next Friday! :wacko: I'm not sure why they start the PIO shots so low--I guess it's enough for most women? When are you done with your shots?!


----------



## amanda1235

That's great Klik! Well if the levels are where they're supposed to be that's all that matters :) I get to stop injections in 9 days. Anxious for that, I've long since run out of non knotted areas, so hurts quite a bit these days.


----------



## Asterimou

Wow Klik, I'm beside myself.....you did it:happydance: I've just got a few weeks and then on the buserelin. I so hope we are all about to follow this trend! Just soooooooo happy for you xx


----------



## klik

Amanda: I have a... copious behind (child-bearing hips, they say, though for the past couple years that has felt deeply ironic) so hopefully won't run out of space! :haha: But by now... I can imagine you're ready to be done with those shots... :hugs: You're doing great! :thumbup:

Asterimou: thanks! :hugs: Enjoy your last few weeks off before your cycle! I have high hopes that Amanda has indeed started a wonderful trend for this thread! :dust:

Cramping occasionally--hard not to panic at those moments, but they're few and far between. Apart from that, no symptoms at all... Can't wait til Monday's results--I keep needing some sort of reassurance!


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG KLIK!!!! :happydance: :ninja: you did it!!! that's some multiplying right there!!! I could not be happier for you!!!!

ugh, so not looking forward to the PIO shots. I'm not 'skinny' anymore but for the first time in my life, i'm hoping I have enough to work with back there. But I've also started working out again to try to keep the medication weight at bay and keep healthy for a little one!
Lupron is going just fine - no side effects from what I can see. What did you experience? maybe I'm having some and just chalking it up to other stuff. 
I went for acupuncture yesterday and melted into the bed. It was amazing. I am all lined up for the next couple of weeks too but will figure out if the transfer will actually take place on 11/13 and then we'll book one before and after that. Weeeee!


----------



## amanda1235

Wish that's so exciting!! Getting so close! 

Oh, and lol ladies I definitely should have lots of extra room back there, never been skinny a day in my life lol. Still, the whole area's pretty worn out now, and with the lovenox in the front.....just a giant pin cushion lol.


----------



## Asterimou

Exciting times Wish. Everything crossed for your transfer. Let's get the next BFP chalked up &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## klik

Wish: Thanks! Oh, yeah, no possibility of twisted ovaries for you, so you can work out to your heart's content for the moment! :thumbup: Oh, as for Lupron (or buserelin), I just felt, uhm... dry and libido-less, and that felt really life-sucking for me. But many women report no problems at all. Then again, all this progesterone is not making me particularly feisty either (and the estrogen is somehow not countering it), but it's a different feel--it feels like I'm full of hormones, rather than entirely devoid of them--like, there's a lot going on, rather than nothing. Sorry, hard to explain! :wacko: Anyway, let's get to what's important: awesome that you're back to acupuncture, and I cannot believe how close 11/13 is! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Amanda: do you get to stop the lovenox in about a week, too? That would be grand! :hugs:

Asterimou: :wave:


----------



## Wish2BMom

how'd everything go today, klik?? I'm still in shock - I feel like you said something about doing everything in November and this was unexpected! I can't keep up with your wheelings and dealings overseas! HAHA! I'm so, so happy for you.

Ok, so I think the Lupron is giving me heartburn and yes, I can say that i didn't have even one day of really wanting to BD at all (do I even call it BD'ing anymore??) but we did on Sat night. DH still feels like we're having scheduled sex so I had to mix things up a bit to show him we're not. :)
cd1 today, with a vengeance, and just got back from my baseline blood giving. I'll get those results with a green light to drop the Lupron in half and start Estrace and baby aspirin this afternoon. Weeeee!

How is everyone else?


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey everyone! Sorry I've been MIA for a week, between work & doctor appointments it's been crazy.

klik- CONGRATULATIONS!!!! That's a fantastic doubling rate & I can't wait to hear the results of your scan. You must be over the moon right now!!! Try not to focus on negative statistics. I know that is SO much easier said than done, but you deserve this and it IS your time.

wish- Woohoo on getting started today! I hope everything looks great with your bloodwork & this cycle progresses smoothly! Are you doing a fresh or frozen transfer? I saw you're doing acupuncture as well. I've been considering it lately & I wanted to ask you how long/how often you've been doing it?

Amanda- how are you feeling hun? Almost into the 2nd trimester now, hurray! I hear symptoms start easing up right about now so I hope the same is true for you :)

Sava, Boopin, Aster & Disney- How are you ladies? Well I hope!

AFM, I had a week of both good & bad results so I took the weekend to process everything. Bad news first: My cardiologist confirmed my arrhythmia is a WPW, so I was born with it and eventually I'll probably have to have ablation surgery. The polyp has grown from 7mm to 1cm so surgery is scheduled for November 14th to remove it (and anything else they find). Despite losing about 20 pounds, my husband's A1C level only dropped 1/10 of a point and his cholesterol is still super high. We really don't understand because his diet has improved so much and he's on stronger meds. Got this news on Thursday so assumed the worst for his SA results, but...

The good news, his SA results improved _tremendously_. They went from 8 million with awful motility and morphology to 42 million with 60% motility and 25% morphology!!! Could have knocked me over with a feather. Also, my AMH is surprisingly decent (2.11) and my FSH is pretty low (6.9) and all of my bloodwork came back perfect, so I'm in WAY better shape than I expected.

So, next month we can't do anything because of the timing of the polypectomy. Assuming we get the all clear for December I think our plan is to try naturally one more time as a last-ditch effort (with polyp removed, who knows???) and assuming it's not successful plan on doing either IUI or IVF in January. Will anyone else be going forward around the same time?


----------



## Savasanna

Hi everyone! Scoobs - I think we may end up on a similar track! My appointment went well, everything came back normal. The only snag was that they found a "structure" behind my uterus during the ultrasound. My RE doesn't know what it is, but said he doesn't believe it's attached to the uterus (so related to (in)fertility) or that it is anything in the tumor/cancer category. That said, he may order an MRI to investigate further, just to identify what it is. 

So, the plan he suggested was to try a couple monitored IUI cycles with clomid/triggering prior to moving on to IVF. However, he said he'd support going right to IVF if that's what we'd like. I appreciated that he put the ball in our court some. I wanted to do one IUI, my wife voted for two. After some thought I agreed to two, as well, sort of for the same 'last ditch' effort before moving on to IVF. Who knows - maybe it could work. I really don't love the idea of wasting any more time (and for insurance purposes, it makes sense to have multiple IVF rounds (if necessary) in the same plan year) but, at the same time, timing is important when using frozen sperm so maybe we'll get lucky and that will do the trick. 

So that's our plan. However, if my RE decides to recommend an MRI then this could push back "next month's" try to December. We'll see, though. He said to call him if I haven't heard back from him by tomorrow.


----------



## klik

Wish: Yeah, I think no one is more surprised than me! :haha: I thought I'd be back in NY in November, if that September attempt at Cornell (that ended up in rush-flying back for TI) didn't work... But then the RE there said they'd done studies and found back-to-back cycles are just as effective as non-. So... here we are! :cloud9: I TOTALLY get that feeling of "BD'ing is for a purpose" (especially since we call it that!) so well done on making it interesting! :thumbup: DP and I BD'd yesterday for the first time in AGES (since he had to start "saving himself" for providing his "sample", which is like 3 weeks ago). How did your bloodwork turn out? :dust:

Scooby: Good to hear from you! :hugs: I'm really sorry about your cardiac news, the polyp growth, and your DH's bloods... I'm really glad that at least for fertility purposes, though, your situation looks pretty good--having the polyp removed will get you ready! :thumbup: Super-well done to your DH for getting his sperm to this much better state--he really gets kudos for losing so much weight and improving his diet! Hopefully between that and your polypectomy, you should be ready really soon. I hope that natural attempt is then all you need! :dust:

Sava: I'm so glad your appointment went well and everything looked normal! I was wondering how it had gone... Hard to know what to do in the IUI vs IVF front, but now you've made your decision, I hope your next IUI is the golden one for you! :dust:

AFM: Beta is good again! 759.6 this time, and the minimum target was 329, so all good! Progesterone and estrogen levels are good too, and my thyroid function went back to normal with my increased thyroxine dosage, which is an enormous relief! :thumbup: Now I'll just be climbing up the walls til Friday's scan... There should be a gestational sac at the very least by then! [-o&lt;


----------



## amanda1235

OMG Klik!!!!!!! Fantastic news!!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

we are doing a frozen cycle - ordered up the eggs already. It was just much easier and affordable and really, gave us an end in sight if things didn't work out (only get 6 eggs). Acupuncture is wonderful but I only do it when I need to (it's $70 a pop so I have to keep my 'services' in check!) - I did it earlier this year when going through my last IVF and just started up a few weeks ago for this cycle. I highly recommend it to anyone - I was a skeptic, but I'm now a believer. Sometimes, it's better than the best massage I could get!

scoob - I'm sorry about the things that are delaying you but glad you are getting a plan in place to remove any obstacles. At this point of the year too, might be just best to wing it over the holidays and such. Then start fresh in January if needed. Is your arrhythmia something to be concerned about once you get pregnant? What does WTW mean?
Excellent news on your hubs getting his boys up to where they need to be!! I'm sure everything else will fall in line. 

Same for you Sava - maybe it'll be a blessing to start everything with fresh new insurance and hope after 1/1!! The excitement will roll on into the new year!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yikes, we crossed paths, klik! those are AMAZING numbers, I'm sooooooo happy for you!!! you're, like, quadrupling!! maybe it split into 2!! :) This definitely sounds like a little late implanter b/c you are SURE on your way now!

I haven't gotten the call on the bloods yet, but I'm sure all is fine. :)


----------



## Savasanna

Klik - amazing numbers!! You must be over the moon! Looking forward to Friday's scan!


----------



## Savasanna

Very true, Wish. I hope you guys don't mind if I stick around here, even if I'm not moving right into IVF at this moment. :) :)


----------



## boopin4baby

Amazing news klik!! I agree with Wish, maybe your embie split into twins!! :cloud9:


----------



## klik

Amanda: thanks! :hugs:

Wish: funny, with me the acupuncturists have to dig around a bit painfully until I actually get the tingles :haha:. But once they're done, it's pretty relaxing. My embryo does sound like a late implanter, huh? I think it was like, "Hmmm, should I or shouldn't I?" And then when it decided to go for it, it went with gusto. Or so I hope... Good luck with the bloods! :dust:

Sava: thanks! I'm pretty ecstatic, yeah. Kind of frightened of all my optimism, though, in case things turn sour... It's great that you're with us, even if IVF comes a bit later--we've had some IUI success stories on this thread, (Hope comes to mind--I hope everything went well with the delivery!) so hopefully you'll be one of those, too! :dust:

Boopin: thanks! :hugs: I hope to read about a BFP from you soon! :dust:. I don't think mine is twins, though... It's multiplying by about 2.5 every 2 days, which I think is well within the range of a singleton... Anyway, if you're right, DP will be delighted and I will be tearing my hair out in panic! :haha:


----------



## boopin4baby

Please do stick around Sava. The more here, the merrier!! :hugs:

Wish - If you don't mind me asking. How much does it cost for 6 eggs?? Does that include the transfer of them or is that a separate cost?? I'm using an anonymous egg donor. It's very expensive, but well worth it if it works out. And I pray to God everyday that it does. [-o&lt;


----------



## Asterimou

Hey Wish: Hope you got good bloods back and are ready to go:thumbup:

Klik: I'm on :cloud9: for you. You're perseverance and optimism really paid off. Such an inspiration!

Scooby: rough with smooth hey. Not sure how long your hubby has been on the health kick but lots of stuff takes 3 months to impact so could still have time. I find Accupuncture great, it regulated my periods and stopped them being painful, so definitely does something. I go weekly at the moment and they say to start a few months before a cycle so now would be good for you xx

Sava: at least they are investigating so will be able to make sure the 'object' doesn't impact anything. I personally would go for IVF as it has much better odds, but we all have different situations so I get you wanting to try iui again first. I really hope it works.

Amanda: I hope you're settling in to pregnancy nicely and relaxing a bit before :baby:

Boopin: transfer will be soon hey?

AFM: Digging out the needles and left over meds from last cycle so I can order the next batch. As long as scan is okay I'll be cycling in November. Ready as I'll ever be :happydance:


----------



## klik

Boopin: I really hope you don't need any more eggs! So hope your embryo from the anonymous donor egg works out! :hugs:

Asterimou: Thanks! :hugs: So exciting you are about to start again! When is your scan again?

I just saw a doctor at my general practitioner clinic to announce the pregnancy and find out what's next from their perspective, and through the NHS there's apparently no monitoring whatsoever until week 10. I think I would die if I had to wait that long! Friday already feels like ages away as is... She said there's nothing to monitor now--vitamin D levels, or folic acid levels, or whatever... just take the supplements and assume everything is fine. Feels so weird after so much monitoring! When I asked about the flu jab, she did say it's a good idea to take it, so I'll go in tomorrow, but I didn't even get the impression that she'd have recommended it if I'd not mentioned it first. Felt pretty useless, really. Feeling incredibly lucky to have a clinic (two clinics!) looking after me for now...


----------



## Wish2BMom

eeeee! I'm just squealing with delight, klik! I understand what you mean, though - I'll feel like my lifeline is gone if they just now start chalking everything up as 'normal' and 'we'll see you when we see you!' I don't think that's how it is in the US, though. I think you stay with the RE until...week 8 or so? a scan at 6w, then another at 8 and THEN you are let go? It might even be 10 weeks. Anyway...

boopin - the DE process is costing us $18k, flat fee. Our donor is anonymous too, we picked her out of an online library of donors which was only about 100 deep. This covers EVERYTHING - her screenings, any legal fees, etc. If we went fresh, we could potentially get more eggs but we'd have to pay for all of those things separately and the minimum amount was about $17,500. So I figured - we'll go with the frozen, flat fee, max of 6 eggs (unless none fertilize, then we get another lot - we are guaranteed one transfer) and then we're done. I didn't want 15 more shots from fresh eggs or whatever it could be. I'm turning 41 in Dec and there has to be an end date to this at some point. So this is it! I really hope that this is it for you too and you don't have to go through this ever again! :) This is your turn for a sticky BFP!

sava - I'd love it if you stuck around! Definitely the more the merrier and we're here to cheer you on through the non-events too! 

speaking of...Disney - how was the trip? are you home yet? Time to get started on your next IUI! 

aster - I'm so excited for you to start again too!! November sounded so far away a few weeks ago but hell if it's not next Tuesday! 

oh yeah - bloods were fine, I'm sufficiently suppressed. So I dropped the Lupron dose in half last night and am starting my Estrace pills and baby aspirin every day now. Does Lupron cause weight gain??? ugh, the scale keeps going UP and I'm doing nothing different EXCEPT working out more! I hate these drugs sometimes!


----------



## scoobybeans

sava- I'm glad we're going to be cycle buddies! I totally get opting for IUI instead of IVF, but maybe do one and see how you feel. It's not as intense as IVF but there is a lot of bloodwork & ultrasounds and some drugs. Hopefully, one is all you'll need! Also maybe get the MRI for peace of mind. Like my RE said to me, the goal is to get pregnant but also for you to be as healthy as possible during your pregnancy. That clicked for me so I opted to wait and get everything sorted out. It's frustrating because we've already waited so long, but in the scheme of things really no time at all :)

klik- Wow, that's a tremendous number! I'm so excited for your Friday scan. (Also 10 weeks until monitoring would drive me crazy too!) Thank you for your kind words :) I'm feeling very optimistic these days, about myself and everyone else in this group.

wish- From what you've said frozen seems like the best option for you for sure. I hope the weight gain is temporary (although if all goes well you'll be gaining more very soon!) Good point about the holidays. We'll be traveling for Thanksgiving and my parents are visiting over Christmas, so not the best time for a monitored cycle. WPW is Wolff-Parkinson-White syndrome. It's when you have an extra electrical pathway in your heart. Mostly it just causes occasional palpitations but it can get worse over time. According to my doctor, pregnancy doesn't exacerbate the symptoms but it will limit what they can do about it since most meds aren't ok to use.

aster-Thanks for the acupuncture info! I have super painful periods so any relief would be welcome. I think you guys have convinced me to try this. Wow, you're getting very close now. When do you start your meds?

AFM, I'm realizing how important it is to talk about this process instead of suffering in silence. I've shared with a few close friends and family members now, and between them and all of you I feel like there's a wonderful support system in place. There's a little more pressure I guess because now everyone asks me what's going on, but it's because they care and they're rooting for us. Anyway, just wanted to say thank you to all of you ladies for being so strong and supportive and amazing. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies! I'm back from vacation :cry: and am now playing catch up at work. I'm a little behind here, but it's been great to read up on everyone's great progress!! :happydance:

We have one more vacation on the calendar for right after Thanksgiving (our last hurrah on our Disneyland annual passes before they expire). I'm trying to decide if we are going to go for the IUI on my next cycle or the one right after we get back. Decisions, decisions! :dohh:

Vacation was just what we needed. I swear I could live there. :cloud9: The mental break from all things work or fertility related was a nice change of pace for us.


----------



## klik

Wish: I'm not remotely ready to take the leap into the NHS and have no investigations whatsoever until week 10! I'm going to be holding on to both fertility clinics for dear life, until they summarily kick me out! :haha: Hurray for the good bloodwork and meds change! I don't know if Lupron causes weight gain, but at the rate you're exercising, it's probably all muscle! :bodyb:

Scooby: My word, I find it so hard to know how to gauge the right level of communication with people who are close! I mean, you gals are invaluable, because if I want to talk about tiny details, you're cool with that, and if I have to run away for a while too, you'll still be here when I come back... But RL friends and family are complicated! They invariably want to know details that sometimes I don't feel like sharing... Yet I want the support, so I can't not tell them anything! Some people are great, and sensitive, and can step back or be there as needed, but others feel offended if I don't feel like sharing--tough stuff! But it looks like you're finding the right level for you, which is fab! :thumbup:

Disneyfan: Welcome back! :hugs: I'm sorry you had to leave that paradise behind, though... Amazing you've got another vacation coming up! I'm also super-happy to hear that you're feeling relaxed and happy now, and have been enjoying your break from TTC. I'd suggest you go with your gut on the timing of your IUI--if you feel like taking more of a break, go for it... If you feel like having a potential pregnancy while you're relaxed and on holiday, then go for that! Ha, easy for me to say--I'm sure you want both! :hugs:

I've decided not to take the flu jab today, after all. I don't know how long the effects of Medrol last, and am not sure how that interacts with the flu vaccine... I'll ask Cornell on Friday, when I give them my scan report, since they are the ones that prescribed the Medrol, and then I'll act accordingly. I'm sure it's fine, but... safety first!


----------



## AshleyLK

_


----------



## scoobybeans

klik you have your scan today right? Good luck & please keep us posted! Disney I'm glad you had a great time on vacation!

It's been quiet the past few days, how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi!! welcome back, disney!! hooray for another great vacation to look forward to. I'm SOOOOO looking forward to our trip to Napa next Thursday. I am going to be in HEAVEN. 

scan today, klik? everything go ok?? 

scoob - I hear you on the talking front and agree with what klik said. I had finally told my mom about all of this and she wants to know every detail, and even does her own research. But then DH and I went to a counselor before the DE stuff started (it was required) and he found out I told her about DE. He was fine with me talking about IVF but when it came to DE and making a child in a different way, he had a much different thought process about it. So since then, I've been more guarded. My mom wanted to know all about the donor we chose and I drew the line there - know your grandchild, not the donor. 
I also just told a close friend that we'd been going through IVF. I had chosen not to tell her b/c her DH is close with my DH and I don't want him randomly bringing it up to him since HE is the one that doesn't want to talk about it. And I don't really trust him, so I asked her not to tell him. I just want to tell MY friend, not my friend and her husband, yanno? So I find talking on here to you girls to be SO MUCH BETTER than my 'IRL' peeps. You girls are real to me, too, but then this can also feel like a responsive 'dear diary' sometimes!! It's such a wonderful support system for us all :)


----------



## klik

Hey, gals! :hi:

Ashley: say hi if you want! You'll be welcome here!

Scooby: It has been quiet, huh? It's strange, because there will be a lot happening soon on this thread, hopefully all good! :dust:

Wish: "Responsive 'dear diary'" is a perfect characterization of this forum! Oh yeah, who should know what when, and who gossips to whom--gosh, it's crazy-making! :wacko: But if your friend is close, she should be able not to tell her husband! Also, well done on drawing a line in the sand for your mom--moms are great (hopefully we will all be some, soon!), but, you know, there's got to be some limit to what they know... And wow, Napa should be awesome! Been there once--it's gorgeous! DP and I are trying to plan an actual proper more-than-3-days holiday, which we haven't really had for... 1 year, 10 months. Can't wait!

My TTC update: everything is awesome! So far, so good, anyway. Today is 5w3d, and the gestational sac was measuring 5w5d--I may have had a late implanter, but it's decided to claim its space! Yolk sac was visible, and also the fetal pole! :happydance: I totally cried. It was great!

Sonographer was even trying really hard to detect the heartbeat, but she said the earliest she'd ever managed to do it was at 5w2d, so... really still too early... I have to go back at 7w (a week from Tuesday) to hopefully detect a heartbeat... Then Cornell wants to discharge me, and leave me at sea for 3w before I can see an ob/gyn here! :growlmad: Well, it's a problem I'd like to have, anyway... [-o&lt;


----------



## amanda1235

Omg Klik!!!!!! Congrats! Fantastic news!!!!!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik! klik! klik!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations on your wonderful & amazing scan. Lovely update, klik!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - It's great that your mom is supportive. I can understand DH's desire to keep things private. A limited number of friends, family, and coworkers (including my boss) know that DD was an IVF baby. Not because we're ashamed or anything, but we felt like it was no ones business and it's just not "need to know" information. Your upcoming trip sounds wonderful! How long are you going to be in Napa?


----------



## klik

Amanda: Thanks! I actually feel kind of guilty when I think of your experience of pregnancy, because thus far I've had no nausea at all... The acupuncturist said a lot of women start having those symptoms at 6 or 7 weeks, though, so maybe it's too early. Are yours pretty much gone by now? I did tell her I think old women like me make less of the hormones, so perhaps we are less prone to the annoying symptoms--she thought for a minute and said that, indeed, the women she knows who had the worst morning sickness were all pretty young. So, this is probably the one aspect of TTC where us old-timers may have some advantage! :jo: I hope your symptoms have let up, though, and that you don't need them anymore to feel safe...

Wish: thanks! I can't wait for your transfer--I SO want to hear about a nice, lasting BFP from you!!!

Disneyfan: Thanks!!! :hugs: Have you decided on the pre- or post-trip IUI? (No pressure!)

My must-do tasks for today: walk the dog, pick up some progesterone, take the flu jab. Apparently the Medrol I took was so long ago it no longer interferes, so I'm good to go for... yet another injection!


----------



## klik

Boopin: I've neglected you, sorry! Thanks!!! :hugs: You're kind of quiet, but November starts on Tuesday. You must be so anxious--but I'm rooting like crazy for you--I hope what's happened is, the best embryo was saved for last, and this one will stick with you for the full 9 months! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy Halloween!! I can't wait to give out candy tonight. I hope we get a few more kids than we did last year (one!)

klik - I have another friend who just got her BFP a few weeks ago and she didn't start feeling any ms until about week 6. And even then, she wasn't sure it was ms - she just started to feel a little 'icky'. It was confirmed by our other friend that that was it! :) So hopefully 'icky' is all you get!

disney - thanks for the perspective. Yeah, I mean - I don't want to broadcast it but everyone knows we've been trying forever and it's just exacerbated by the fact that all of our friends already have 3 kids. So by the time we have a kid, it's probably almost assumed we had help. And that's where I get all awkward and try to dance, unsuccessfully, around the details. My good friend with the DH that I didn't want her to tell - she knows very little about all of this and even asked if we'd consider DE and offered her eggs! I didn't tell her we were doing DE (and I reminded her that she's turning 40 in May - her eggs are 'geriatric' too, but it was a super sweet offer). She was funny - "yeah, but they work!" (she had twins VERY easily 4 yrs ago), so my response was, "They did - 4 YEARS AGO!" :haha:

not too much going on here - waiting to go to NAPA this Thurs! disney - we'll be there until Sunday. Quick trip, but it's for an event called 'Live at the Vineyard'. I can't WAIT!
More bloods for me tomorrow - the last ones were a little low on the estrogen so hopefully that rises to the levels they want to see tomorrow. Still doing 10 units of Lupron, 4 Estrace pills/day and one baby aspirin. Oh, that reminds me - I need that letter from the doc to travel with needles.


----------



## amanda1235

Wish that's exciting!!! Hoping bloods come back better and that you have a great time in Napa. I'd LOVE to get there someday. 

Boopin, I can't remember, do you have a transfer date yet? 3rd time's a charm, I really believe that!! (And am living proof of if!)

Scooby, Sava and Disney, hope you guys are well! IUI's are next for you three right? 

Klik, I SO hope for you that you don't get the ms I had. Since Saturday I've started feeling significantly better. Still don't feel great by any means, but definitely better. Mine started fairly early, but was bad week 6,8, and 10-12 were the worst. Never threw up though, so at least there's that. 12+1 today! CANNOT believe I've hit that milestone. Still feels so surreal. Last Lovenox was yesterday, and I have my 12 week Nuchal scan/fetal assessment on Thursday. If all goes well then I stop PIO and estrace then too. Kinda scary to think I'm stopping all that!


----------



## Savasanna

Klik! Congrats to you! That's wonderful news!

So, my RE decided to go with recommending another ultrasound at a women's health clinic to determine the status of the "structure". That's scheduled for Friday so we're going to hold off on the IUI until we get the results from that. I was a little bummed, but I know it's the right thing to do AND CD1 surprised me yesterday so this month is already on it's way. 

Pllluuuuusss - my wife and I were called with a new placement last week. A newborn little girl who we brought home from the hospital last Tuesday. So, I have the sweetest of distractions at home to help me pass the time.

Hope everyone has a good Halloween!


----------



## klik

Wish: we only got one kid tonight too--our next-door neighbor--and we weren't even ready for him, because we were supposed to be out tonight watching a taping of the Tracey Ullman show--in the event, we were stuck at home without mini-candy bags, so I had to improvise! I did feel a little icky on Saturday--I thought I'd jinxed myself with my post here--but I'm back to no symptoms--a little more tired than usual, maybe... But hey, best, best, best of luck tomorrow with the blood test, and have a fab time in Napa watching live things--music, I would guess?! Enjoy!!

Amanda: Congratulations!!!! :yipee: 12+1 is amazing!!!! WOW, what a milestone! I'm so happy for you!!! I'm counting the seconds to 12 weeks. I'm 6 weeks tomorrow--may the MS begin, I guess... So nice you got to finish Lovenox! Good luck on Thursday--I hope the scan goes beautifully and you don't need those meds anymore!

Sava: I think another ultrasound does make sense, yeah... Best of luck--I hope the structure can be identified safely as "nothing to worry about." Amazing you've got a little newborn at home! Sad to think of her back story, whatever that may have been... and that there are probably hundreds of couples desperately trying to adopt, and there's this little newborn in foster care... But wow, you are getting some amazing experience for when you have your own! And in the meantime, enjoy this amazing little creature you're looking after... So sweet! <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

we got ZERO kids!! now I have a bowl of chocolate goodies hanging around here, waiting to become friends with my Lupron hips! :grr:

HAHA - yes, live music! and thanks - I'm finally starting to get excited. Though a little stressed - work is still going a million miles a minute so I almost feel like I should bring my laptop and work on the long flight from coast to coast. But I don't want to ignore DH either, or have to lug it around (it's NOT light!). Maybe I'll bring it just in case. It is a long flight!

amanda - that's so wonderful that you're at 12+1!! or 2 today?? and the PIO shots can come to an END!! I start mine next week. I'm dreading it so much. 

sava - I, too, am glad you're having the 'structure' checked out. Sounds so mysterious! I hope it's nothing too. Rogue kidney?

boopin - how are you doing? how are your hormone levels? when is the transfer scheduled for? this weekend? we need updates!!


----------



## Savasanna

No idea. But I'm also interested to find out!

Can someone tell me more about these PIO shots? I hear people talking about them but I don't know what they are, are for, or really anything about them other than they seem to be something to dread. haha.


----------



## amanda1235

Lol Sava PIO is Progesterone in oil shots. They are intramuscular, so an inch and a half long needles that go into your upper butt/hip area. They can be quite painful at times.


----------



## klik

Aw, Wish, sorry about the zero kids! You'll just have to make one of your own, for future Halloween shenanigans. Heck, you'd even have an excuse to dress up again! Sorry work is so crazy, but have a wonderful time in Napa! Did the bloods go ok?

Sava: yeah, the PIO shots are really the ones you'll want your DW to give you, if you have to take them! They are really difficult to do yourself, not to mention painful! But once you start them you'll be hoping to still be doing them for another 10 weeks or so, because that will mean all is well. Incidentally, it will keep you from bleeding even if AF wants to arrive, so the only way to know whether or not you've got a BFP is by testing... Hopefully, though, AF will not be wanting to arrive by then--not for another 9 months or so!

DP and I have been in "ready to cycle" mode for almost two years now, and most recently, "ready to go to NY at the drop of a hat", so it's been really hard to plan holidays or even people coming to visit. So a friend is coming to visit on Friday, from Norway, I just booked flights (cancellable) for my mom to come visit (she doesn't even know about the BFP yet, but is arriving the day after the 7-week scan, so if all goes well I'll tell her then), AND DP and I have now booked (but can cancel) a nice looong trip to New Zealand and Australia over the holidays. If the ob/gyn says we're crazy to fly that far, we'll try to find somewhere warm and safe nearby...


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA. Flying around the world again! I'm so glad to hear the good news for Amanda and Klik &#10084;&#65039; I hope your bloods were okay Wish and you get some work done on the plane, I always feel it's a good time to multitask :thumbup:

Boopin: I'm pretty sure you're transfer is soon?

And Sava, I agree it's worth waiting for investigations to be over but totally understand wanting to get on with things, you'll be there before you know it :hugs:

AFM: down regs start on Saturday and scan should be next Friday if AF comes on time. I had a meltdown on Sunday after hearing about two pregnancies of two close friends. I just so want to be going through it with them, and hopefully I will, but it just got me and I had a good cry and felt sorry for myself. Back in positive mode now and ready for this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Aster!! It's so nice hearing from you. I only dream of traveling the world. It sounds adventurous and exciting.

I want you to know that I cry, too. I have my moments (almost daily) where I long to experience pregnancy & childbirth. It has pretty much consumed my thoughts for the past year and a half. I must confess that I follow a few pregnancy vlogs on YouTube and often imagine that someday that'll be me. We can't ever give up on HOPE. I'm happy to hear that your moving forward in your cycle with positivity. That's so important. I wish you all the luck that AF shows on time, so you can progress to the next phase. xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

aster - welcome back! where'd you go this time? I'm glad you're back and ready to go. And you got a good cry out of the way too. I hate when those feeling creep in. I actually get mad that i'm sad. HA!

klik - you babymoon your little heart out! how fun!

hello to all other lovelies! 

afm - bloods came back looking good - 126 and needed to be over 100, so we're on our way. Next bloods are next Monday, along with my one ultrasound. Then DH goes in on Tues for his sperm and they thaw the eggs, ICSI and we see how the fertilization goes. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## klik

Asterimou: welcome back! Good for you, having that good cry. It is hard to hear about pregnancies of people who are close... but hopefully you'll join them soon in pregnancy, and all it will mean is your baby is the youngest one in the cohort, by a couple months! :dust:

Boopin: I'm sorry things have been so tough... I often think of that little embryo that got all the way to a heartbeat and then you had to say goodbye to... That is so heartbreaking, I really felt it in my bones... I dearly hope your new regimen works for you, though, and your body, which does seem to want to be pregnant (like Amanda's!) can sustain it this time around with the extra help (again, like Amanda's!) Life often doesn't give people what they deserve, but in your case, I really hope it does, and you go through a beautiful pregnancy and give birth to a wonderful baby! :dust:

Wish: lol, I had to look up babymoon and yeah, that's totally what this is! Excellent that your bloods came back good. Gosh, it feels like it's happening so fast! Good luck on the next scan and bloods, and after that, I hope all 6 of those young perky eggs fertilize! :dust:


----------



## boopin4baby

klik, I thank you for your kind and encouraging words. They mean the world to me, especially right now. You and amanda both have renewed my hope that this sometimes cruel & unfair ivf process can be successful. :hugs: :kiss:

Hi Wish :wave: That's awesome news about your blood work . Sending you & your dh GL at your next appointments!! Fingers & toes crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## Asterimou

Hey Wish, I was just in Europe this time; Germany and Denmark. It's all very autumnal so I was enjoying the lovely colours. Best of luck on Monday, keep us posted xx

Thanks Boopin, it is comforting to know I'm not the only one that breaks down. It's so strange how you can be fine and then something just tips you over the edge and the flood gates open! I'm really behind you on your journey and hope soooo much you get your little one xx

Klik/Amanda: hope pregnancy is treating you well and that we can all turn this into a pregnancy thread soon ;)

Hi Sava and Scoobs, hope you ladies are okay.

I start down reg tmrw. I haven't taken the pill this time so my period could be up to three weeks away. It could also be next week so I'm hoping for that, let's get this show on the road :thumbup:


----------



## klik

Boopin: it often is very cruel and very unfair, it's true... I'm rooting for you like crazy, and I hope from this point on, life is kind with you... I hope you find yourself pregnant soon, and get to enjoy it in all it's stages! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Oooh, Asterimou, we cross-posted! I SO want this thread to become a pregnancy thread! What a brilliant idea!

Good luck with the down-reg, and I hope AF comes next week so you can start! :dust:


----------



## scoobybeans

Happy Friday ladies!!! Hope everyone had a nice week :) I'm so behind, but here goes...

wish- Congrats on good BW results and enjoy Napa! My DH and I are huge music lovers and try & get to a concert a couple of times a month. I love your "responsive dear diary" term. So true! My mom is exactly the same way. She does her own research and asks a million questions. I don't mind at all, I just have to keep reminding her to keep her expectations realistic. (She's SO ready for another grandchild lol.) Wow, I can't believe how fast everything is going for you. 

klik- Awesome news on your scan! So your next one is next Tuesday right? And that's a big one! I hope they give you pics to share :) I hope you're enjoying being able to make plans again. I totally know what you mean about TTC putting your life on pause. Almost every decision we make now is colored by "but I may be pregnant" or "but we should stay close to home just in case". Also, unrelated- what kind of dog do you have?

Amanda- I'm so glad you're feeling better, and congratulations for getting to over 12 weeks!!! That's such a huge milestone. How did your fetal scan go?

Sava- Good luck with your ultrasound today! I think you made the right call waiting & I hope you get some answers. I hope you're enjoying that lovely newborn baby :)

Aster- Hooray for getting started! I absolutely have my bad days too & feel so wistful every time I see a baby carriage or a pregnant woman. And sometimes I get angry and sometimes I get sad, and more than anything else I get frustrated. We're all so ready to be moms here and I'll never understand why the women who want it most often struggle the hardest. But it'll just make it that much sweeter when it happens! I can't wait until this becomes a pregnancy thread :)

boopin & Disney- any big plans coming up for you ladies? I think you had both said November or December, right?

AFM, I've got my follow up appointment with the RE today (which is also a pre-op appointment). Unfortunately my DH can't come because of work stuff. But I'm actually his boss so that was my call ;) Anyway, I'm guessing they'll give us some odds today now that we've had all of our preliminary stuff done. I think that will determine which way we're going to go. Like, if it's a 15% chance with IUI versus 50% for IVF w/ICSI we'll probably just skip IUI since it's out of pocket. We've decided that we'll take it easy for the next couple of months to give me time to heal and enjoy the holidays, and get started around the middle of January. But I'm really looking forward to getting a plan in place!


----------



## Asterimou

Hey Scooby, it sounds like a good plan to have Christmas off. I was actually doing my first round about this time last year so have given two Christmas' to IVF, all worth it though ;) I like the idea of you just kicking back and chilling though. I agree around the odds. See what ya numbers are and go from there. I hope it's a conclusive visit xx

Happy Friday all :)


----------



## boopin4baby

Cleared to start cycle AGAIN!! Tentative FET date Wednesday 11/23 (as long as my lining cooperates). :haha:

Have a fabulous weekend ladies!! xx


----------



## Asterimou

Excellent news Boopin :happydance: I will be very close to you so we may be in the tww together :hugs:


----------



## Nolimitxox

Hi Ladies! I just found this thread. I'll go back a few pages to catch up on the current situation of everyone, but can I join you? I'm starting a new IVF in about 2 weeks.


----------



## boopin4baby

Welcome Nolimit!! :wave:

Aster - I'd love to have you as a 2ww buddy!! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Scooby: yes, next scan on Tuesday! I wasn't nervous to start with, but as the day approaches I'm getting some jitters. Indeed, planning while TTC is really hard! But I'm really hoping life will be more predictable from now, and that it gets a lot more hectic in some 7.5 months! My dog is a white miniature schnauzer. He's ridiculously cute--looks like an Arctic baby seal. I see your avatar is dogs! Cuties!!! Lol, hilarious about your DH not being able to attend your appointment because you won't let him! How did it go--did it clarify things for you? I really hope so...

Asterimou: So exciting! It's coming up! I really hope this Lister cycle is exactly what you need, and gets you your baby!

Boopin: WOW, that is great! I'm sure your lining will cooperate--your body wants a baby, after all!

Nolimit: welcome! Are you doing anything to prep this cycle, or do you just wait for AF and start then? Good luck!


----------



## boopin4baby

klik, I'm sending you positive vibes & GL dust for your next scan!! :dust:


----------



## Nolimitxox

> Nolimit: welcome! Are you doing anything to prep this cycle, or do you just wait for AF and start then? Good luck!

Hey! I'm not doing any suppression this cycle. I'm on a cocktail of supplements, getting lots of water, no caffeine; you know the basics :haha: I should be getting this cycle started here within 2 weeks putting retrieval right around the 1st-5th of December. Hopefully we make it to transfer this time! Praying for a Christmas BFP [-o&lt; my original due date before my mmc was Christmas 2016 :cry:

Boopin: When will you know if your lining cooperates?


----------



## boopin4baby

Nolimit - I start estrogen shots this week and will inject every tue/fri. I'll have a lining check on 11/17 to see if it's thickening. Hopefully, my uterine lining will get plump enough for my FET that's scheduled on 11/23. FX'D!!

Ladies - Any suggestions on how to quickly build my UL?? I'm eating alot of kale, spinach, nuts, protein dense foods, drinking lots of water and %100 pomegranate juice. Also, I'm going on daily walks to get my blood flowing. If you can think of anything else, please feel free to share your thoughts & ideas with me. TIA!! 

I hope everyone had a nice weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Savasanna

Happy Monday everyone! I had the ultrasound on Friday so I'm just sitting tight waiting for the results to come in. Hoping we'll get the go ahead for next month. CD9 today so we're already a third way through the cycle!


----------



## klik

Boopin: thanks for the wishes! I forget: are you vegetarian? I have a friend who had to start eating meat again when TTC because she'd become anaemic... Hopefully not you, though! If you're vegetarian, then the stuff you mentioned looks great (including "lentils" as protein-rich foods)--just make sure your iron levels are good! If you're not, I've heard liver and red meat are good lining-builders... I hope the estrogen shots do it for you! :dust:

Nolimit: that's heart-breaking... You were hoping for the best possible Christmas present ever, and then you lost it... Well, I wish you a nice lasting BFP for Christmas this year! :dust: A number of us on this thread have had to mourn miscarriages, sadly... I'm so sorry you did, too... Still, I hope this attempt brings you the healthy baby you've been trying for! :dust:

Sava: What were the results? I really hope you get the all-clear, no interventions needed! [-o&lt;


----------



## klik

Hey, gals, I just had the scan and they detected a heartbeat! The sonographer did not want to measure the speed, as she didn't want to put pressure on it, but it looked like about two beats per second. I'm in shock and disbelief!

Still, the crown-rump length is a little on the small side: 0.69cm, which dates it at 6w4d instead of 7w. Apparently this is pretty usual for early pregnancy, so I'm trying not to fret, though it's hard! :wacko: I have to send the results to NY now and see if they'll ask for anything else from me...


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, heartbeat is great!!! And mine at 6w2d measure at 0.39cm and measured right on track. I'd have to double check my scan pics, but I'm almost certain that at 8w2d it measure 0.69cm and they dated me 7w4d. So I think there are different dating measurements everywhere. When I asked my dr about measuring smaller at that point, he said not to worry. They are measureing something so tiny, we're talking about millimetres, he said off by up to a week (sometimes more) is completely normal. Also, he said that you could measure 3 times and get very different results. At 9 weeks I was measuring ahead by 2 days, and have been ever since. Do NOT worry about size (I did too though lol). Also, if baby is tilted at all, the reading will be smaller. But like I said, at 0.69 I was dated 7w4d, so all is good!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

CONGRATULATIONS klik!! I'm beyond happy for you!! :yipee:


----------



## scoobybeans

Wow, things are about to get very busy for the ladies on this thread! :)

aster- thank you! I hope there are no setbacks & you can start as scheduled. So exciting!

boopin- wow, only 2 weeks away for you! I've heard a bunch of things that help for the lining but you've named most of them. Some people swear by raspberry leaf tea, but I believe you have to stop right after you ovulate. Worth looking into though! I take omega 3 every day & I'm convinced that helps.

nolimit- welcome! I'm so sorry about your loss, and wish you the very best of luck on your upcoming cycle!

klik- Congratulations!!! I'm sure it's a huge weight off your mind to hear that little heartbeat. I hope you're not stressing over the size, as I've heard it's VERY common to be measuring a few days behind at this stage. Try & relax and enjoy being pregnant :) Awww, I bet your mini schnauzer is adorable! My girls are rescues from our local SPCA. We did DNA tests on them & they're both mega mutts lol. Lola is Greyhound/Shepherd and Keema is Lab/Boxer/Boston Terrier but they both have a ton of other breeds mixed in. They're awesome.

sava- hope you get the thumbs up to go ahead next cycle!

Amanda- I'm so glad you're here to keep us from worrying so much :) Has the MS gone away completely now?

Wish & Disney- how are you girls doing?

AFM I've got my stress test today so my cardiologist can sign off on the polyp surgery. Just hoping it goes okay & I'm cleared for surgery! My RE told me the polyp is in the fundal region of my uterus, which is apparently right where embryos like to implant. Honestly I just feel in my gut that this is what's been preventing us from getting pregnant. My DH is solidly in the normal range with his SA now, my hormone levels & lining are great, my tubes are clear & I ovulate on my own. I mean, what else could it be? I've been staring at stark white BFN's for over 2 years, and we were NTNP for 3 years before that.

Our RE is giving us a 22-23% chance with IVF which sounds pretty dismal considering we only have one shot at this. (But our odds with IUI were only about 10%.) Is this normal for my age (38)? She said we'd do a 4-5 week protocol & anticipates a 5-day transfer. She doesn't think ICSI would increase our odds and honestly it would save us $2500 if we didn't do it. 

Sooo, we decided we'll try on our own for 2 months after the surgery & then start an IVF cycle in mid January. I don't want to wait anymore, I've waited long enough! I figure if it doesn't work out, maybe we'll have a couple of embies leftover for a FET. Oh, and here's something I wanted to ask everyone. She said they usually recommend a single embryo transfer, but nearly everyone I've talked to in my age group gets 2 transferred. As much as the idea of twins makes me nervous, I'm even more nervous that this won't work at all. What do you guys think?


----------



## amanda1235

Scooby, I'm really hoping that the polyp is all that's in your way! As for the single embryo transfer, where I live, they will only do one if you're under 35. Over 35 they'll do 2 if you want. The only reason I got 2 last time is because I had 2 mc in a row. Everyone has stressed that twin pregnancies are much more risky than singletons, and so transferring one is usually the recommendation. I totally understand though, and was actually really happy that they transferred 2 this last time. I guess because there are no actual problems with you or DH, there's no real reason it shouldn't work, that's probably why they are suggesting 1? Go with your gut though! As for IUI success, sounds about right. I was given a max of a 15% chance at IUI and I'm 33. Even a healthy couple trying naturally only has those odds every month too. As a species humans are very inefficient at reproducing. Sigh. I've got everything crossed for you that the polyp was the only issue and all this IVF talk will be a moot point!!


----------



## klik

Amanda: that was hugely reassuring, thanks!!! Thank you so much for sticking around and sharing the benefit of your experience!

Boopin: thanks!!! I'm hoping to hear good news from you, soon!

Scooby: thanks!!! Awww, rescue mutts--that's awesome! Good luck on the polyp sign-off. It does look likely that this has been getting in your way... As for IVF, I guess your RE is going off their success rates. I think part of the question is how well you will respond: often they pick a good protocol for you right off the bat, but sometimes it's more of a trial-and-error process... Hopefully your case will be straightforward, and they will pick the right protocol for you from the start and then you'll end up with a good number of strong, healthy embryos! As for the number to transfer... Personally, I might try and transfer the "best"-looking and "worst"-looking at the same time--day 3 embryos, that is... For blasts, I think I'd do one at a time, at your age. Then again, one of my REs said even chromosomally normal embryos only implant about 1/2 the time, so even if you were guaranteed that normality (which, without PGD, you're not), your chances of twins would still be only 25%. Then again, we had someone earlier on this thread who ended up with triplets, so... you never know. Well, whatever you decide, best of luck!


----------



## Asterimou

Great news on the heartbeat Klik, I bet you have to pinch yourself:) so nice Amanda can put your mind at ease.

Scooby: I'm 37 and was once given odds of 60% but that was the ARGC and I think they are questionable. At my current clinic he has taken my AMH, sperm DNA frag, age and some other measures into consideration so I have a 30% chance. I'm definitely putting 2 in as I've had 2 failed IVFs before. Mine is a different case because I had hydrosapinx the last two times. They have been operated on now so I'm hoping this is it. We have to have ICSI because my husband has high fragmentation. We never knew that the last two times either. I think it is a good strategy to try naturally after your op. It could have been that stoping it so two good timed tries may be all you need xx


----------



## klik

Gals, I've had such a strong reaction re. election results I can't think of anything else. If this little bean makes it, I wonder what sort of world s/he will be born into...

Asterimou: yes, I had to pinch myself, indeed! Though I was immediately taken up with panic over the size... Feeling good about that now, though! Hope it's all going well for you in TTC world! :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

I hear you Klik. I think the world is shocked. We can only hope that he doesn't go through with all the things he said he'd do on campaign.


----------



## boopin4baby

I woke up stunned, heartbroken and in disbelief. Trying to process the horrible outcome of this US election. It feels like a bad dream... That man scares the crap out of me. :(


----------



## Asterimou

I really never thought Trump would get in and am still in shock. Such a sad day for the world:( That man scares me, and it freaks me out that people voted for him after what he said. In my industry he's a nightmare as he doesn't believe in climate change so is going to be so destructive. Let's hope as you said Amanda that a lot of it was just talk. Unfortunately it doesn't feel like it:nope:


----------



## klik

Amanda: amen. Indeed, let us hope it's just talk...

Boopin: he scares me, too. His victory speech was conciliatory. I can only hope, hard, that he pivots in that direction...

Asterimou: Yeah, after Brexit, I was really, really ready for openness and modernity to at least be reaffirmed in the US. But no... Hopefully he won't do too much damage before he can be replaced. Hopefully.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Sorry ladies, you guys move here fast so I've had to play catch up!

Thanks for the welcomes and the nice thoughts you've all had about my miscarriage. 

Boopin: It sounds like you've got the lining under control as far as what YOU can personally do to make it thicker. You've really done your research and it shows! I've read a lot about fertility massage and I'm actually going to do it myself starting next week (about 7 days before AF) and I'll do it daily until retrieval. Its supposed to encourage blood flow to the ovaries and uterus, and when you push on the specific spots its supposed to move old blood out to keep as much fresh oxygen flowing in the blood stream down there! I feel like an insane person but I'm willing to try it all...hahaha Maybe give it a whirl for yourself?

Klik:Heartbeat is very exciting news!!! Congratulations! Keep us in the loop on how little bean grows! At 6 weeks in my previous (and only) pregnancy I couldn't stop eating!!!! Any "classic" symptoms you've experienced yet? 

Scooby: I'm glad you were cleared for surgery! Do you know when you will be scheduled? I'd also say for your age group 2 embies is pretty typical. I'm sure its all circumstantial, but since this is your first IVF cycle I really wouldn't put more thought into it just yet, and here's why: You do not know how you will stimulate, you aren't sure of fertilization and you aren't sure of quality. Instead of thinking how many should we transfer, maybe approach it with "If we have 4 embies make it to day 5 how many will we transfer? If we have 10? If we have 2?" Discuss this with your DH and see if you guys are on the same page and see if your question answers itself so to speak.

For me, I just had a positive ovulation test Sunday/Monday so I think Monday evening or Tuesday AM was ovulation. Here's hoping for a natural BFP so I don't have to inject such copious amounts of medications into my body.... either way my tww starts today! And it will end 1 of 2 ways: BFP or a jump right into an unsuppressed IVF cycle. Oyyeee.....


----------



## boopin4baby

Nolimit - FX'D you get an Au Naturel bfp this month!! :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

Nolimit fx! Hoping you get your BFP, but it's great that you have a plan going forward! :dust:


----------



## klik

Nolimit: I don't think I do have any symptoms to speak of, actually. It's kind of eerie. Scans are therefore extremely welcome, as I seem to have no other source of feedback... Only thing is, I've been late to bed and early to rise, and then have moments of real sleepiness during the day, but I attribute that to the extra thryroxine I'm on now... Wow, a natural BFP would be so awesome! Good luck on your natural 2ww!!! :dust:

Boopin: rooting for a thick lining for you! :dust:

Amanda: any more scans on the horizon?


----------



## amanda1235

Oh man Klik you're so lucky to have no symptoms! I felt pretty decent yesterday, but back to feeling sick and yucky today. My next scan isn't until 17 weeks on Dec 5 and it feels so weird. I had weekly scans since 9 weeks, so it's strange to be left alone for so long! Hehe


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! whew it's been awhile! Work has been insane and then the trip to Napa in the middle was awesome. I have to be brief too, actually, b/c I really need to get to work! :)

welcome, nolimit!! FX'ed for your natural BFP this cycle but if not, welcome to the land of those copious drugs! :)

klik - a HB!!! SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! can't wait to watch this little one hold on and grow! <3

boopin - you're right on track with everything you're doing, and nolimit's comment about the massage got me thinking about acu for you. I guess you're supposed to start doing it a couple of months ahead to prep for the cycle you want, but anything can help. That helps blood flow too. Either way, good luck!!!

amanda - I'm sorry you're still feeling yucky! so happy that you're in the 2nd tri now, though - you made it!! :happydance:

aster, sava, scoob - I know you guys have things going on too but I can't remember exactly. Scans on 'objects', cycles starting this/next month or after the holidays. either way - :hugs: and :wave: to you all! 

re: trump - I'm floored and everything I hear about his transition into the White House just sends a chill up my spine. He's already chosen a non-global warming-believing "expert" to head up the EPA. Yeah, I really was hoping he was all talk but now I really wonder what progress he's going to undo. No funding for Planned Parenthood, no funding for alternate energy sources, undo Roe vs Wade?? Who knows at this point. I'm scared and sad. 

afm - Lupron is done, I'm on to the butt shots! all 6 eggs survived the thaw and were inseminated this past Tues. 5 fertilized and are still going strong as of yesterday. Today is Day 3, i'll transfer on Sunday (just one at a time) if we are lucky enough for at least one to make it til then. Thankfully life has had me SO busy that I haven't had a chance to really stress over anything, so I'm just going with the flow. Tomorrow, DH and I are running an obstacle-like race at Fenway Park (the Spartan Race, if anyone has heard of it). It's just a sprint but we're doing it with friends and it's supposed to be a beautiful day, so it should be a good time. A little something fun before I have to be careful with myself! :)

I hope you all are well! :flower:


----------



## amanda1235

Oh wish!!! Didn't realize you were so close!!! C'mon little embies, grow grow grow!!! Can't wait to hear how many make it! So excited for you :)
Hope Napa was as awesome as it sounds :)


----------



## scoobybeans

Crazy week here in America. Still reeling from this election! Encouraged that people are vowing to stand up for those in danger & fiercely hope it's not just lip service, but really disgusted by the cabinet choices so far and the possibility of what's to come. My initial thought was that I'd stop trying to have a child because the world is such a crazy place. But then I thought about it more, and I know that my husband & I will raise our child to be kind and tolerant to people of all races, sexual orientations and religions (or lack thereof) and we need more people like that in this world. It'll be up to our generation to make sure that the *next* generation will be better.

Okay, rant done! 

Amanda- thank you for your advice! Wow that does seem like a long time between scans. On the other hand, it's going to be amazing once you get to see the little bean again :) You're carrying one right?

klik- If it makes you feel any better, my mom had zero symptoms with either of my sisters except for being really tired and my sister had the same experience. Certain vitamins (magnesium & B6 I think) help prevent MS, so if your diet is rich in those vitamins that can be helping you out. When is your next scan again? I did respond well to a low dose of Clomid when I had my IUI (4 big follies) so my RE thinks I will respond well again. FX she's right. We'll see what happens!

aster- Thanks for the info! I'm on the fence about ICSI because even though our doctor is saying we don't need it my DH has type 2 diabetes and that can cause DNA issues. I think we're going to keep it on the table and if his sample on the day of retrieval isn't great we'll go for it. I mean I don't want to throw $2500 out the window if it's not necessary, but on the other hand I'm down with anything that may increase our odds.

nolimit- Good advice on not getting ahead of myself. I'm a project manager so I tend to do that lol. Good luck on a natural BFP this month!

wish- wow, I didn't realize you were so close! Hope the embies continue to grow & all goes well on Sunday! Let us know what happens :) In the mean time it's great that you're staying busy & have fun with the Spartan race.

AFM, I'm all set for my surgery on Monday. Hoping it's just the one polyp and they don't find other bad stuff, but I signed off on them removing whatever they need to. I'll be off work Monday & Tuesday. A bit nervous as going under general anesthesia is always a risk, but really can't wait until this is done. Hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy cow, you're already going into surgery, scoob - good luck!! just consider it a nice nap :) I was under for all of my retrievals and it was wonderful. I remember heading into one of mine and this woman was just waking up out of hers and she was hysterical. I could kinda see her behind her curtain and she was like, 'WOW!! That was amazing - better than a spa!!' and I just looked at her and nodded and she was just giddy. So funny.

got the status update for today too and all 5 are still going strong!!! :happydance:


----------



## Asterimou

Great news on the embies Wish. 5 is great to have at this stage. Hope you get some good blasts to transfer on Sunday. Let us know how it goes. I find the hardest part timing the water drinking. First time my bladder was so full I was like just get it in so I can wee !

Scoobs: best of luck on the op. Is it a laparoscopy? I'm with Wish and quite enjoy going under. Seems like the only time my mind stops whirring. Although when I went under for my first transfer he said I was mumbling stuff about work! As for DNA fragmentation they unfortunately can't see it at collection time. Apparently it's a slow process of literally looking at each sperm and counting the bad ones. That's why my hubby flew through all the other tests and we had 85% fertilisation rate but then the embies didn't develop well. So in short you have to decide beforehand, although this is my understanding so please double check with your RE.

Hi Nolimit: best of luck and welcome xx

AFM: just waiting for AF, she was due today but no sign yet :coffee:


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- congrats on your Fab Five! :happydance: Fingers and toes crossed that all the embies continue to develop nicely.

aster- haha I can see myself dwelling on work too. So funny! It's a hysteroscopic polypectomy, so they go in through the cervix with a camera and slice the polyp off at the root. Supposedly that minimizes scar tissue forming. She said they take pics too. I'm weird but I can't wait to see them ;) Does fragmentation have anything to do with morphology? Like, if the morphology is low that should be a good sign right? Hope AF arrives soon so you can get going!!!

You guys made me feel so much better about going under GA. I've only done it once before and I was SUPER out of it after lol. I'm glad hubby will be home with me to make sure I don't do anything bizarre ;)


----------



## klik

Amanda: I'm sorry you're still feeling sick occasionally! :nope: Hang in there... Dec 5th will be here before you know it, and the only reason they're not scanning you before then is because you're in a safer zone now! :hugs:

Wish: Thanks! Re. Trump, I keep hoping he didn't mean any of it, but it's obvious his instincts are completely reactionary. But yeah, I'm with Scooby--let's have babies and then raise them to be responsible citizens--and in the meantime, let's find a way to be responsible citizens ourselves. I'm CONVINCED the future is ours. And speaking of having babies: 5 out of 6 is an amazing fertilization rate, and they're all still going on day 3! Hurray!!!!! Have a blast tomorrow, and then tons of luck for your transfer on Sunday! :dust:

Scooby: Yeah, I'm totally with you: let's raise good people for the next generation, and do our best to defend the progress the generations before us have fought so very hard for! Anyway, 4 big follies on Clomid is great--I hope you respond beautifully to IVF (that is, if you don't get a natural BFP first!)! In the meantime, best of luck with the polypectomy... And yeah, as for GA, I don't know under what circumstances you've had one before, but for egg retrieval you get what in the UK is called "light sedation." So, you don't have to be tubed up or anything--you just go into a deep, dreamless, very restful sleep. The first couple times I went through it, I could have SWORN no time had passed, and that the egg retrieval still needed to happen! :haha: Best of luck on Monday... I hope it solves your fertility issues and you get your baby soon!!

Asterimou: Typical! AF never seems to show when you actually want her. Get on with it, AF! :witch:


----------



## Asterimou

AF is here:happydance: so I'm ready for scan which will hopefully be Tuesday. Will keep you all posted.

Scooby: my DH had good morphology and numbers so it gave us no indication he had high fragmentation. There is a really good explanation on this site https://www.tdlpathology.com/services-divisions/tdl-andrology/sperm-dna-fragmentation It was only suspected because we had two IVF cycles where the embryos looked great until day 3 and then fell off a cliff. They say in general that egg quality gets an embryo to day 3 and then sperm quality takes over. That's not to say egg quality has no bearing after day 3 but it does indicate a sperm problem in that scenario. We had the same thing twice which is why we paid for the fragmentation test. It was £500 so not cheap like a regular semen analysis. You can improve fragmentation with male prenatals apparently but my DH has been taking them for months. So ICSI it is :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hooray for AF, aster!! 

scoob - great way of thinking about it - we need to raise our children to be better people than us so they can save this world. I really am hoping that people are more logical than they seem and just b/c whoever is in the president's seat at the time says hateful things, that does not mean it's ok. Be your own person and figure out that being hateful, no matter what, is bad. 

So I just had the transfer a little bit ago and i'm PUPO! Still 4 more embies 'growing in culture' at various rates. I'll get a call tomorrow to see how many we freeze. All went well, no hitches except that full bladder thing - I usually fill it up so much I have to let some out before the transfer. This time I was trying to take it a little bit slower and ended up being called in and then kicked back out b/c it wasn't yet full enough! sheesh...


----------



## amanda1235

Yay Wish!!!!!!! :dance: 4 more growing?!! That's fantastic news!! I SOOO hope this is it for you!! Will you test early?


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish - Congratulations... you're PUPO!! :happydance: Fx'd your 4 embies make it to freeze. :dust:

Aster - I'm happy AF showed for you. GL at your next scan!! :hugs:

Ladies - I hope you're having an excellent weekend. xoxo :flow:


----------



## Savasanna

Good luck today, Scooby! 

I got the call from my RE that I'm all clear to proceed next month. I'm CD16 today so about two weeks to go!


----------



## Asterimou

Congrats on being PUPO wish:happydance: hope the tww is kind. I know you love to symptom spot so let us know what you get xx

Sava: great news, two weeks will fly by :)


----------



## klik

Wish: OMG, you are PUPO!!!!!!! That is SO exciting! How did the other embies do? I hope you end up with 4 frosties and then don't know what to do with them because you don't need them! :dust: How are you feeling? When is OTD?

Asterimou: good luck on the scan tomorrow! I hope you get the all clear and then on your way to retrieving some gorgeous eggs! :dust:

Amanda: how's the belly?! It must be properly starting to show now, yes? 

Boopin: when is your lining check again? Good luck!!!! :dust:

Sava: that is excellent! So nice to get an all clear... You'll be on your way soon!

AFM: Still no symptoms to speak of--just really flabby from not having exercised since, uhm, July! :dohh: Yoga and pilates classes here won't accept me before 12w, which is kind of crazy-making. Blood test tomorrow to figure out if we can start weaning ourselves off the progesterone and estrogen... That would be nice, but is a little scary--doesn't my body need that crutch?!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!
Thank you all!! I'm so happy to finally be PUPO again! :happydance:
The other 4 made it too, so those were frozen today. Grades as of yesterday:
4AB (advanced blast) - transferred. She/He was beautiful. I googled 'perfect 5 day blastocyst' and all of the pictures resemble my transferred embie!
Frozen - 4AB, two 3BBs (basic blast, I guess?) and one 2; again, as of yesterday so they all grew overnight enough for them to freeze!! yippee!! 
klik - I hope I don't know what to do with them too!! :)

aster - you KNOW I'll symptom spot, if I can remember to! Still super busy at work. Though even walking through the airport today, I'm paying attention to every little twinge. And I ate my way through the airport. I know it's not even possible to have those things now so I must have just been hungry! 
I don't know if I'll test early, though. OTD is the day before thanksgiving, next Wed. If I'm feeling stuff, then maybe. Lookin for some sore tatas here....
Good luck at your scan tomorrow!!

sava - isn't that a month early?? that's great!! I thought we were waiting for after the new year for both you and Scoob! :ninja: ninja-style happy dance for you!

klik - that's a good enough symptom for me! just feel flabby for a bit and hopefully skip all the yucky stuff. Though I kinda want yucky stuff just as a reminder that things are going on. I'm sure you wouldn't mind too. How far along are you now? That does seem a little early to come off the meds but maybe the weaning process is slow. I think at 10 weeks, the placenta takes over and creates the progesterone. That's all I know.

amanda - YEAH! a bump pic if you're feeling up to it!! :D

boopin - where you at? transfer next week? lining check? updates!

I just heard on CNN that Trump wants top secret clearance for his kids. HAHAHA! He SO had no idea what this job was all about. He met with Obama for 1.5 hrs the other day. It was supposed to be a 15 min meeting. Apparently he thought he could still live in NYC and thought the WH staff was staying behind.


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish, Thanks for asking about me. :hugs: My bloods came back all good today. My lining check is Thursday 11/17. If all goes well... FET Wednesday 11/23. KMFX for a cozy & cushy lining for my precious embie to nestle in. [-o&lt;

Congrats on your fab 4 making it to freeze!! Yipeeee!! :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies. I'm so behind on this thread -- I feel so bad!! Work has been totally kicking my butt lately, and we've been busy getting on with life. 

My husband's brother and wife just had their baby (a girl :kiss:) born right before Halloween. Bittersweet -- we are of course excited for them, but it's hard to forget that our due date was supposed to be November 5. I'm now playing the role of sport person/advisor to my SIL as she's totally overwhelmed and having issues with nursing and milk supply. DD has picked up another cold and graciously passed it on to me again (yay daycare!), so we haven't gone to visit them just yet. 

Klik - Amazing news about the heartbeat! I am so ecstatic for you -- words cannot even describe how happy I am for you! :happydance:

Wish - Amazing fertilization news, and congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance::happydance::dust:

Amanda - I hope you and the baby are doing well! :hugs:

Boopin - :dust: for a great lining report! You've got this!

Aster - Good luck at your scan!!

Sava -Congrats on getting the all clear to proceed! :thumbup: 

Scooby - I hope your surgery went well. :hugs:

Nolimit - Fingers crossed for a natural BFP!

Gosh I hope I didn't miss anyone!

As for me, nothing really going on one the TTC front. We've decided to not do the IUI until after our post-Thanksgiving Disneyland trip, if we decide to go through with it at all. I know it sounds strange with how much time and effort we put into baby #2, but after everything we've been through this past year, the more time that passes, the more at peace we are with the family that we have. As DD gets older, it will be easier to travel with her, and it's sometimes nice not having to plan your life around what-ifs. So, we haven't closed this chapter yet, and we may still decide to go through with our IUI, but that's where we currently are with that right now...


----------



## klik

Wish: yeah, I find myself partly relieved I have no morning sickness, and partly wishing for it as a proper symptom. I'm 8w today, so still too early to show. Thus far, apart from the scans there's no sign whatsoever of the little bean inside me... Well, hurray for the scans, then. I hope you'll be having some awesome scans soon, too! Say, in... 3 weeks or so! :dust: Amazing to hear about that beautiful blast! Also excellent you've got 4 frosties now! Things are looking great for you--I really hope they continue to do so! As for Trump... I think he will be given a lot of latitude for having had so little political experience, but yeah, surprise, surprise, being president actually comes with certain limitations!

Boopin: I hope on Thursday you see a beautiful, cushy lining! :dust:

Disneyfan: Thanks! I'm really glad you've been focussing on other stuff. TTC can really be all-consuming, and I think it's very, very healthy to get a good distance from it. It's great you're getting used to the idea of a family of three, but... I've still got a lot of hope for that post-Thanksgiving IUI. In the meantime, good luck at work, and enjoy preparing for your sure-to-be delicious trip! :hugs:

So, Cornell had wanted to start weaning me off progesterone and estrogen last week, but as the clinic here did not provide a heartbeat they decided to wait til I was 8w. So, the estrogen patch is now gone, and from tomorrow I'm on half the PIO... and from Saturday I'm on 1/4... and Tuesday, on the day of my next scan ([-o&lt; !!!) I should measure progesterone again to make sure between my ovaries and the placenta, there's enough being produced. I'm really anxious about this, but I'm sure they know what they're doing... Despite the pain, I'm glad I was on it for an extra week!


----------



## Savasanna

Wish - is that true? (Trump) He seriously thought he'd stay living in NYC? Oh good grief.. I agree with Klik, though - I bet everyone's expectations of him are so low that anything he does even remotely correct is going to be seen as a success. As opposed to some other politicians who had to be perfect or they were failures. 

congrats on being PUPO! 

Klik - I can only imagine how nerve wracking this all must be for you. You're so close and you've come so far! I'll cross all my fingers and toes for next week's scan. You're the good news that kicked off this thread for me! 

Disney - I totally understand where you're coming from. My idea of a family has changed so much. I used to absolutely scoff at the idea of having less than 2 children and now I've found myself in moments of being at peace with not having children at all. Whatever your family will be, it will be meaningful and beautiful.. and it's also ok if whatever your decision is today is different from what it will be tomorrow. Also also - I'm jealous of your upcoming trip! 

Boopin - yay for next week! What a great pre-thanksgiving! 

AFM - This week is going painfully slow. I think it's because after tomorrow it goes: weekend - wife's birthday - Thanksgiving - weekend - CD1! Just have to survive today and tomorrow and it's basically the home stretch! Woohoo


----------



## Asterimou

Wish: those are some great blasts! The ones inside you must be big and strong! I hope they're snuggling in. Let's have another BFP :dust:

Boopin: it's great you are all lined up for the 23rd. That's next week! I'm praying this is the one for you xx

Disney: I completely get the backing off. Once you have a break you're like can I really do it all again?! Just take you're time and you'll do what's right for your family. Enjoy thanksgiving xx

Klik: it must be hard letting go of the drugs and it seems that when you try this hard to get pregnant that each stage comes with new worries. I hope you can relax and enjoy being pregnant soon. I guess the 12 week milestone will help :hugs:

Sava: you are nearly there! Enjoy your wife's birthday. Have you planned anything nice?

AFM: baseline was clear of cysts and there were some small follicles to start us off. Lining was where it should be so I start stimms tonight. Here we go round 3 :xmas12:

:wave: Amanda


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - your weaning sounds about right then, so you'd be at week 9 instead of week 10 when coming off. I'd say you're good! And they are going to monitor it to make sure things are holding on their own. I'd say you can relax!!

disney - I'm with the girls - I did the same as Sava and always scoffed at 'no less than/more than 2 kids', but DH has always been about one and I guess we've had to understand that it may be zero. We all have to adjust to what we pictured our lives to be and what they actually end up being, I suppose. Have a wonderful time in Disney again! 

boopin - your FET day is my OTD! hooray for pre-thanksgiving good news, hopefully!!

aster - awesome news!!! let's get it started!!

I guess I'm 8dpo today, or 3dp5dt. Not feeling a thing but, then again, neither is preggo klik!! :)


----------



## Asterimou

Sorry Scoobs, I missed you on my update! This thread is just so busy at the moment! Hope it went well today:hugs:

Wish: still quite early for symptoms, and although you love spotting them I've been in this game long enough to know that every pregnancy is soooo different so we just can't guess. Hang in there :coffee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA thanks!! yeah, I really (thankfully) don't have time to sit around and look for them, so that's good. 

Also, I forget who but someone was referencing multiple that I transferred. I only transferred one! :) the young ones tend to attach easier, so we didn't want to create craziness!


----------



## klik

Sava: A bunch of gals early on in this thread, a year ago, found success pretty much as soon as they joined--I hope that's the case for you! :dust: The next week sounds fabulous--hang in there for the rest of this week!

Asterimou: I think if next week's scan and progesterone are good, my next big worry will be the results of the NIPT--that non-invasive blood test that looks for chromosomal abnormalities. At 42, my chances of a bad result are not insignificant... I should get the results when I'm around 11.5w, and I reckon if those results are good, I'll be able to relax a bit more. I'm so happy you're free of cysts! Good luck with the stimming--grow, follies, grow! May the third time be a charm for you! :dust: When do you go back in for monitoring?

Wish: Ha, I wish I could relax... I guess this is how I'm protecting myself from a crushing disappointment--by just staying anxious all the way through... As for your lack of symptoms, in my experience, that's a very good sign! :winkwink: :dust:

:hugs: to all!


----------



## scoobybeans

Hello ladies!!! I'm super behind on this thread & need to catch up, but just wanted to let everyone know that surgery went well. The polyp was where they thought it would be, and it was actually making my uterus look heart-shaped. So they removed it and also shaved down some of my lining because it was a little thick. I've been more sore than I thought I'd be but I'm back at work today & feeling a little better. Hope all is well with everyone and I'll reply properly later :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

so glad everything went well, scoob!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3TuOQkN7e0

:rofl:


----------



## Savasanna

Scoobs! Good to hear from you and I'm glad you're on the road to recovery. It's almost our turn to jump on this bandwagon!


----------



## boopin4baby

Superb news, scooby!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Hilarious clip Wish. I needed a good laugh!! :rofl:


----------



## klik

Scooby, so happy for you!!! I'm sorry it was more painful than expected, but as sweet as a heart-shaped uterus sounds, hopefully this will mean yours is now a nice home for a soon-to-be embryo! Have a good recovery...

Wish: Ha! And to think now she's veep :winkwink:

Sava: indeed, I can't wait to cheer you gals on!

Boopin: everything good with the lining scan? I hope it was beautifully cushy!


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - My uterine lining measured 9.36 mm with a trilaminar endometrium. All my labs came back good, too. FET is officially scheduled for Wednesday 11/23 in the am. 

I update in my journal if you're ever curious. :winkwink:

How are you doing/feeling mama?? How many weeks are you now?? I think you may need a pregnancy ticker (when your ready of course), so us bnb aunties can keep track of baby klik. I'm so happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Scooby I'm so glad your surgery went well! 

Boopin that's a great lining!! The perfect place for your little embie to call home for the next 9 months :)

Klik, did I read that you're 8 weeks already?! That's amazing! 

Aster, I'm so sorry if You answered and I missed it, but where are you in your cycle? 

Wish, any symptoms to report? Test day is coming soon, no?

Disney I think your plan sounds perfect. This whole process is so tiring and draining. Families of 3 are just as happy as bigger families. :)

Sava, looking forward to following your journey as well! Hopefully it won't drag on much longer :)

I hope I didn't miss anyone! 

AFM, still getting nauseous, but not nearly as bad. Also, I get hungry, but almost all food sounds gross to me (which is the first time in my life that's happpened lol). Other than that, I'm doing pretty well. I'm really really hoping Klik and I have started a trend!! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! 

oh I love the show Veep - my husband and I were laughing when Jonah became Senator for NH! They actually ran an ad in one of our bigger local papers - full page 'Vote for Jonah' and whatever his awful tagline was. It was incredible, we kept it.

boopin - what a lovely cushy lining!! Hooray for Wednesday stuff - that's my OTD!! :friends: we got this!

I'm not really sure about symptoms - both boobs are sore, that's for sure. Not killing me just yet but both of them hurting is always a good sign!! My stomach is a little unsettled today as well. i'm going in for acu in an hour, I can't wait. 
Other than that, my face looks like a teenager's - 3 zits this week! But nothing else. Hopefully I'll feel a bit more this weekend. I'm 5dp5dt right now. :)

I hope everyone has a great weekend! Scooby - I hope you're recovering quickly!

Amanda - I'm still so stinkin happy for you. You too, klik!!!!


----------



## scoobybeans

Just read through the last few pages of this thread so I'm all caught up. Whew! So much happening on here right now!!!

klik- I seriously can't believe you're already 8 weeks. That flew by! I think you should have faith that the doctors know what they're doing and you're in good hands BUT don't be afraid to speak up if something doesn't feel right to you. You have to be your own advocate. As far as the anxiety, I can't think of a single women I know who felt truly comfortable until they were holding their baby in their arms. I think maybe the key is to look at it like a little checklist of milestones, and as each one is met you'll relax just a little bit more. You've got this!

aster- Hooray for your cycle starting! I'm so glad your scan went well & everything is looking great. It sounds like ICSI could make all the difference for you! Thanks for the info on fragmentation. To be honest I think your experience is making me want to do ICSI as well, just because there are a few unknown factors with us and it seems to improve success rates overall. Something to think about for sure!

wish- Congrats on being PUPO!!! My niece was a 4AB & she is absolutely perfect. I have such a great feeling for you & I'm so psyched that you have 4 embies that made it to freeze. Can't believe your OTD is in less than a week!!! Thank you for that clip LOL. (We love Veep too!)

sava- Wow, that was fast! So you're going to be starting the end of this month? Woot! Have an awesome time celebrating your wife's bday & having a few cocktails (if you're into that sort of thing) before you get going. I really loved what you said about family. So true!

boopin- Congrats on your AWESOME scan results and wishing you the best of luck on Wednesday!!! Looks like that will be a big day for this thread :)

Disney- I think making peace with how our lives have turned out, even if it isn't exactly how you've planned things, is one of the most difficult things to do. _ Especially_ for women, who are inundated with pressure to "accomplish" specific things on this silly timeline that society has forced upon us. People act like there's something wrong with you if you're single, or if you live with someone but choose not to marry, or if you don't have children, or if you don't have MORE children. Family comes in so many different shapes and sizes, and they're all beautiful if they make you happy! :hugs:

Amanda- I'm so glad to hear that your morning sickness is letting up! I hear a rumor that the 2nd trimester feels pretty amazing. I hope you get to experience that boost of energy & finally enjoy your pregnancy! Being sick is no fun, no matter what the circumstances!

AFM, I just wanted to thank everyone on here so much for all of your well wishes during my surgery. You guys really are the best and I truly think good things are ahead for all of us! I'm not really sure now if we'll be able to move forward in January, because one of the nurses told me it could take 6-8 weeks for AF to return. Yikes! Really hoping that isn't the case for us. I'd still like to give it a go naturally once or twice before we jump into IVF. That being said, I don't want to drag this out anymore either. So I guess depending on when AF returns, we're considering February instead of January but not ruling January out yet.


----------



## boopin4baby

@ Wish!! :friends:


----------



## scoobybeans

In case my previous post wasn't quite long enough (hahaha) here's another. Just spoke with my RE and she thinks AF will return normally. She said they only removed a small portion of my lining so there's no reason the rest won't want to shed naturally. Woohoo! Never so excited to hear that I'll have my period while I'm visiting my in-laws for Thanksgiving lol ;) If she's right, that still gives us 2 natural tries before moving on to IVF in January :happydance:


----------



## amanda1235

That's awesome scooby!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

incredible news, Scooby!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

scooby, that's great news!! :thumbup:


----------



## klik

Boopin: What a lovely cushy lining! You did it! :thumbup: Now let's just hope that embryo nuzzles in for some 9 months... :dust: I'm feeling well. I'm 8w4d today. I still feel very little that could be called a symptom--this week my boobs were so swollen they felt like they were going to burst but today they feel back to normal. I'm also craving naps more often than I was before. Emotionally, I'm mostly anxious. My acupuncturist practically bit my head off for wanting to fly during pregnancy. I'm determined to leave this choice up to the ob/gyn, but I found the scaremongering rather upsetting. I'm so excited for you, though! Can't wait for your transfer... I'm sure you're super-anxious too, but I really, really, REALLY hope this one will stick all the way to term!

Amanda: sorry you're still getting nauseous! I hope you do get some of the "high" that women are meant to get post-first trimester. :hugs: Are you still mostly on pasta, then?! I'm totally with you--I hope we've started a trend! :dust:

Wish: Well, NOW Jonah becoming senator does not seem so impossible after all (he's rich, crass, and basically rode a wave of hostility towards a woman!) So cool there was an ad in the paper!!! As for your symptoms, hurray on the sore boobs! (what a strange thing to say...) I'm sorry your stomach hasn't been feeling great... Gosh, not many days til OTD--I hope you get some excellent news on Wed! :dust:

Scooby: you are so right about seeing this as milestones! Occasionally I look back and think: "Why am I so anxious? So far, everything has gone beautifully!" -- but I still can't help it! Hey, I'm SUPER happy your RE believes AF will return normally! I am hoping to hear about a natural BFP soon!!! :dust:

Time for a nap! :sleep:


----------



## Asterimou

Hi all,

Great news Scoobs! 

Wish: I'm wish wish wishing for your BFP on Wednesday:thumbup:

Klik: I would still have to fly if I got pregnant. I thought 2nd trimester was okay?

Boopin: fixed for you on Wednesday, hope it's a smooth transfer and the embies settle nicely :thumbup:

AFM: day 4 stimms and scan on Monday to get the follicle count. Very emotional at the moment but wading through. I think the last two rounds have made me ultra protective of myself and I'm very cautious, but quietly hopeful :flower:


----------



## mara16jade

So the day after egg retrieval they saw 7 normal fertilized eggs. Two others they weren't sure if they were over achievers and fertilized quickly, or if they were bad embryos. So they had to wait until today to see what they were going to do. Then I had 4 immature eggs they decided to try and mature over night ,and they did! Two of those four fertilized. 

So now I have 9 embryos growing normally, and 2 more that are a day behind since they fertilized a day behind. So best case scenario, we could have 11 embryos. Now we wait until Monday for the next update. Omg this wait is hard!


----------



## klik

Asterimou: pay no attention to the scary acupuncturist! I'm sorry, the last thing I wanted was to spread the scaremongering. She actually said that taking aspirin 3 days before and 3 days after flying protects one from miscarriage (which I will ask the ob/gyn about). Though I have to say, I pushed her as hard as I could for more information without being outright obnoxious, and from what I could gather she'd seen ONE post-flight miscarriage, and that was early-mid first trimester. In other words, it was an early-mid first-trimester miscarriage. Which, as so many of us bitterly know, is not exactly uncommon.

Also, I flew NY->London about 30 hours after embryo transfer, without aspirin, and I'm still doing extraordinarily well by my standards. At least, I hope I still am!

Good luck tomorrow! I hope you find some nice follicles growing in there, getting ready to be fertilised! :dust:

Mara: I don't remember you saying "hi" before, but my memory's really bad... Anyway, if you are new here, welcome! 11 embryos is utterly amazing! Hopefully they'll all make it to transfer day--are you doing day 3 or day 5 transfer? Good luck!


----------



## Savasanna

You guys are so impressive keeping up with everyone - this thread moves so quickly sometimes! Anyway, just wanted to pop in here and say hi! Hope everyone is having a lovely Monday!


----------



## Asterimou

Klik: you certainly are proof that flying is fine in the first trimester. You couldn't of really been any earlier in your pregnancy! You and I also seem to fly a lot so I guess it's what your body is used to as well. They say don't start running lots if you never did before (no chance of that from me!).

Scan went well. I have 14 follicles, which is my most ever. All small at the moment so hopefully they all grow a bit more for Wednesday. Lining thickening as well.

Hi everyone else, and welcome Mara. I can only dream of 11 embryos I you should be very happy &#128522;


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, all!

re: the flying - I think it's rubbish. The only thing I've ever heard was not to travel well into your 3rd trimester in case you have the child. Other than that, any specific issues you might be having with the pregnancy could stop you from flying but other than that - go for it. I don't plan on stopping unless I need to, that's for sure. Everyone I've known has basically flown in their first tri - hell, I had 2 women at my destination wedding in Puerto Rico who were 7 weeks along and they all turned out fine. 

mara - welcome! I echo aster, I'd kill for 11 embies! Good luck!

aster - 14 follies is awesome!!! well done! I hope they all keep going strong!

nothing new here - boobs are still sore but not killing me, but other than that, I feel normal. I'm not going to test until Wed morning before my appt. If it's positive, I'd love to bring the test in with me and show the nurses at my local office where I'll have my blood drawn. If it was positive, they wouldn't be the ones to call me since I'm with the DE team, so I want to celebrate with them a little if I can. If it's negative, at least I'll know. 
I did have a day-long headache on Sat that I couldn't shake and was exhausted by 8pm that day. I had only cleaned the house for 3 hrs and walked the dog - not a terribly taxing day! But then yesterday I had the normal amount of energy. So nothing is really consistent except for the boobs. And even those - the right one comes and goes. So we'll see. 
I've never talked about my boobs so much...


----------



## klik

Sava: hi!

Asterimou: 14 follicles is amazing!!! I hope they grow strong, and roughly at the same rate, so you get a really good number of mature eggs!

Wish: Yeah, I think the flying thing is rubbish too. I love your plan to show the HPT to the nurses! Good luck tomorrow--I hope you get that BFP!


AFM: I'm really, really sorry, but I have bad news to share. The fetal pole is smaller than it was 2 weeks ago, and there's no heartbeat anymore. I'm waiting for instructions, but pretty sure NY will ask for a D&C and genetic analysis of products of conception. I am, of course, gutted. I'm really sorry--this thread has now taken a generally optimistic tone, and I hate to pull it the other way. But I'm still optimistic for those of you who are cycling now, or trying naturally--it's looking really good!


----------



## Asterimou

Klik- I don't know what to say. I'm so sorry :cry:. I'm absolutely gutted for you :hugs:. I know you'll need time to process this. I'm in London often so if you feel the need to speak face to face or just have a proper hug then please PM me xx. I've never got that far so don't understand if that is definitely it or if there is still an inkling of hope?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh nooooo, klik. I'm so, so sorry for you and OH. :cry: I wish I was there too so I could offer a hug face to face. :nope:
And seriously, do not apologize for changing any sort of 'mood' on this thread - this is what it's for - the ups and the downs. it is what it is and we are here for the long haul. Biggest hugs to you, my friend.


----------



## amanda1235

Klik I'm so so sorry :( and please do NOT apologize! We are all here for you. This is where it would be nice if we all lived closer, so we could all offer you proper hugs and support in person. I'll be thinking of you and your OH. All the hugs and love to you Hun &#128549;


----------



## boopin4baby

klik, I'm saddened by your heartbreaking news. :cry: I know how difficult this must be to process, but please don't apologize to us for your loss. Like Wish said... We're here for each other through the ups and the downs. We're ttc sisters and are here to support each other through it all, no matter what. I'm sending you the BIGGEST HUGS ((filled with love)) that I possibly can. :hugs::hugs::hugs: You and your OH will be in my thoughts & prayers today.


----------



## scoobybeans

klik, my heart is breaking for you both. I know you have the strength to get through this but I'm so angry that you have to. You're in my thoughts and I'm always here if you want to talk or rant or anything at all. :hugs:

boopin & wish, I wanted to wish you both the very best of luck tomorrow with your ET & OTD's!

aster, I'm so glad to hear everything is progressing well so far. Awesome news!

I hope everyone else is doing well. We'll be traveling for the holiday tomorrow & away for a few days but I'll try and log on to check in on everyone. We just got some bad news about our living situation. Apparently our landlord let our house go into foreclosure and it's going up for public auction in 2 weeks! He hasn't said a word to us. We only found out because we saw people parked in front pointing up at our roof & thought it was odd. My husband looked up our house online and there it was. So now we're scrambling to find a place in our price range that allows 2 dogs and we're going to have to pack up & move right before we're supposed to start IVF. Really bad timing but I'm hoping we find a nice place and it all gets settled soon. I know life is an adventure and all that, but I wish it was a fun adventure like an African safari or a trip to the Virgin islands. Instead of a trip to the DMV :wacko:


----------



## Savasanna

Oh no Klik! I saw your signature and my heart absolutely sank. I'm so so sorry - I have no words and am absolutely gutted for you. Don't apologize for "changing the tone" of this thread - that's what these threads are here for. To rejoice in the good and support in the difficult. Clearly all of us who are this far in have had more difficult than good. We're with you. I'm so sorry this is happening. 

I'm at work so I don't have time to send specific messages to everyone but I've been reading along and have all of you in my thoughts. Sending good wishes your way!


----------



## Wish2BMom

scooby - that SUCKS!! what timing! man, the guy sounds like he's just not on the up and up with anything. I hope you are able to find a place quickly! Do you have family you can stay with if you don't quite find something in 2 weeks? You could get lucky and the new owners may say you can stay. i hope it all works out quickly for you.

boopin - thinking of your big day tomorrow! Good luck!! drink lots! :)


----------



## Asterimou

Good luck tomorrow ladies. I'll be on day 7 of stimms and hoping my scan shows some follicle growth. Really hoping you get your BFP wish xx

Klik: I've been thinking about you a lot today and sending strength your way. I know you are a fighter but a little help can't hurt:hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Oh Kilk, I'm so sorry to read the heartbreaking news. May you have the strength and support to find peace with what has happened and get through this. We're all here for you. Sending you my biggest hugs right now. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Boopin & Wish - I'm sending you both good vibes today! :hugs:


----------



## Savasanna

Yes! Can't wait to hear how the scans go!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, all - I took a test this morning with fmu and it was negative. Still obviously went to have my bloods drawn so I'll get the call later today. But looks like we're back to the drawing board with frostie #1.

boopin - good luck today!

aster - good luck at your scan! I hope you can trigger soon!!


----------



## Savasanna

Boo Wish, I'm sorry to hear that. :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

got the call from my blood work and it was confirmed as a BFN. 

going to do a mock cycle in Dec to see if there are any issues with the timing of transfer and my uterine lining at the time (called an ERA test). Then the next FET in Jan. 

I hope everyone in the States has a happy and safe Thanksgiving!


----------



## klik

Asterimou: thank you very much for the offer to meet up, and the sentiment, the strength you've sent, and everything else... I shall PM you after writing this post, unless my scattered brain stops me! Sadly, yes, this is it... 2 weeks elapsed since my previous scan, and the fetal pole, if anything shrank. Also, heartbeat followed by no heartbeat is a horrible giveaway... I am going to try again. Next time, if I even get this far, I'll be even more anxious. But hopefully, I will make it. I hope your scan today showed good and even growth! Your cycle sounds pretty good so far--I really hope it continues to do so!

Wish: thank you very much for the virtual hug and all the support! I'm holding out for a positive beta that keeps doubling, despite the negative hpt... Either way, a big hug to you!

Amanda: thank you very much for the hugs from afar! I really appreciate it. I am so glad you are on the other side of this 12-week watershed! I hope your nausea keeps decreasing, and everything else continues to go beautifully for you and this little one!

Boopin: thank you so very much. You've been in a very similar position, not so long ago--I have everything crossed, my dear, that this time will be different. I hope this last little frostie will be your THB. I hope your transfer has gone beautifully, and I hope to hear a BFP from you soon!

Scooby: thank you very much... You're right--it is, among other things, enraging that so many of us have to suffer so much on this road. Hey, you totally cracked me up with the "trip to the DMV" adventure line... Sometimes it's incredible how hard we have to work just to stay in the same place... I hope Wish is right, and the new owners allow you to stay (and that you find out soon, so the uncertainty can be minimized!) Have an excellent Thanksgiving, and I hope this time next year you have huge amounts to be thankful for: in particular, a lovely, very affordable home (wherever that may be), and a happy, healthy baby.

Sava: thank you very much for the welcoming sentiment... I really appreciate it. We really need luck to be with us in our efforts, and I really, really hope you have loads of it in your next attempt.

Disneyfan: thank you so much... I really appreciate it... Thank you for popping up sometimes and giving us the benefit of your warmth and support... I hope your holiday is truly lovely!

D&C scheduled for Friday, though I don't have a time yet. The choice was basically left up to me of how to handle the m/c, but my Cornell RE did say on balance he thought by 9w, enough material has accumulated that a D&C might make sense. I'm very anxious to know if there was a non-survivable chromosomal abnormality. If there was, we'll know at least one reason why the pregnancy was not viable. If there wasn't, I guess I'm in for some extra investigations... Needless to say, I hope it was a chromosomal abnormality, that there is a next time, and that next time I'll get lucky...

Hey, Luck, please hang out in this thread for the next several months... You'll be very, very welcome here, and not at all taken for granted, I assure you!


----------



## klik

Oh, no, Wish, we cross-posted... I'm really sorry... I hope you find something easily fixable on the ERA. Possibly just moving the transfer day a little bit will be all the tweaking you need... I'm so sorry, my dear... I hope next year is your year.


----------



## Asterimou

I'm really sorry Wish :hugs: I hope you are okay and that you are positive about moving to Frostie #1. There is still hope xx

AFM: still lots of follicles but they're not growing. They increased my meds so I'm hoping that will kick start them. On a plus side there are none shooting off on their own but I would like to see some growth. I'm booking in with yet another counsellor tomorrow. This journey is driving me crazy :wacko: Onwards and upwards hey ladies! 

Happy thanksgiving to you all. I hope you can take a break from ttc and enjoy a little bit xx


----------



## klik

Asterimou: hopefully they will start growing, or are already, but they've just not noticed. Sometimes slow-growing follicles make excellent eggs, and I hope that's the case for you!

D&C scheduled for tomorrow afternoon... I didn't even realise it was going to be general anesthesia. It'll be my local RE, who did both of my local (failed) ET's... So, a really depressing role for him this time, compared to the super-hopeful one previously. But it's got to be done (or at least, I've chosen to get it done). Hopefully I'll get some answers out of it. I've never done this before and sincerely hope none of us EVER have to go through this again.

Right, I'm off to my "last meal" before I have to starve for 16 hours or so...


----------



## amanda1235

Oh Klik. I'm so sorry, and hope that everything goes as smoothly as possible given the circumstances. I hope that they are able to give you some answers as to why this happened and what can be done differently next time. We will all be thinking of you tomorrow. Huge hugs to both you and OH, I hope you are able to do something good for yourselves this weekend. :hug:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I'm so sorry to see that your FET didn't work out. Hopefully the mock cycle gives you all of the answers you need to ensure that the next one works. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I'm so sorry that you are going through this. :hugs::hugs: My D&C earlier this year was pretty similar to my hysteroscopy. I was put under both times, and the physical pain after wasn't bad. I do recall bleeding (like a period) for quite a while after the D&C, so hopefully you don't have to deal with that for too long. It's a lot to endure emotionally, so don't be afraid to lean on us here for comfort and support. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Happy Thanksgiving to the wonderful ladies who reside in the US!


----------



## Asterimou

Good luck today Klik, I hope it gives you some answers.

Wish: how are you holding up?:hugs:

Boopin: are you PUPO?

AFM: my follicles have finally decided to join the party and I've had some good growth. I'm having another scan on Monday, which could be trigger day :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

klik - ugh, I'm so sorry you have to go through this. Good luck today (though it's probably already over for you at this time). I hope it all went as easily as it could have. :hugs: take care of yourself this weekend.

boopin - status!!

I'm doing fine - had a great day with family yesterday and I got to meet my cousin's new baby finally. He is just the cutest thing. I wasn't jealous or anything (it's their first and she and I are close, so I'm just plain happy for them). The only thing that irked me a little is when my aunt showed up and announced that her other nephew and his new wife were now expecting. On her other side of the family - like we all know them and are going to be over the moon. Ugh. But that was it.
Yeah, I'm hoping that this mock cycle will give answers so they can tweak the transfer day or something. Though the first one that took was a 5-day transfer so they CAN implant in me. Guess this one just decided not to. Though my boobs are STILL killing me, I wish that would stop. It's making me second guess all the testing but there's no way it could be wrong! :wacko:

I hope you all have a great weekend! Any crazy Black Friday shoppers out there?


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - Thinking of you today. Rest up my dear. :hugs:

Aster - Happy to hear your follies are growing. GL on Monday!! :dust:

Afm - I'm 2dp6dt. Transfer went well and I'm taking it easy. No symptoms to report. OTD is 12/3. KMFX!! [-o&lt;

Have a blessed weekend ladies. xx


----------



## klik

Amanda: thanks... It did actually go pretty smoothly. So far I've got no regrets--my previous m/c was much more painful, even though it was 3 weeks earlier and all there was was a tiny empty gestational sac... today I'm already down to just spotting and the occasional mild cramp. Physically, this is a much, much better experience than last time... Psychologically it's much harder, as we've had more time, and, with a heartbeat, more reason to build our hopes up... Feh. But hey, no reason why next time, if there is one, we shouldn't get lucky all the way to a healthy baby... Speaking of, how is that belly of yours? Are you showing? Are you able to eat yummy things more consistently now? :cake:

Disneyfan: I did manage to read your update before going into theatre, and it was very reassuring--thanks! :hugs: You're absolutely right, so far the physical bit has been much much easier than the emotional. I do remember you kept bleeding for a long time--you must have wanted that to just be over... I'm already down to spotting, but I guess that could potentially last a while. Hopefully not, though... Thanks again!

Asterimou: Thanks! I'm super-happy your follicles are growing! Good luck on Monday--hopefully they'll all be roughly the same size! :dust:

Wish: thanks! I'm glad your Thanksgiving was mostly nice, and that you were able to enjoy the baby that was there among you, despite such a recent disappointment... I'm sorry about the aunt with the random announcement... But hey, hopefully someday soon, your family will be able to annoy others with announcements about you! :winkwink: I really do hope so... I'm sorry about the still-sore boobs--I guess you don't always get that with progesterone, right? As for the one 5-day transfer that took, you're right, they can implant--still, there could perhaps be an even better day for that... I really wish you could have had that BFP for Thanksgiving, but... hey, come on--next year has got to be our year, right?

Boopin: thanks! So glad transfer went well and you're able to take it easy! I've got my fingers crossed for you too! Lead the way to that lasting BFP, lady--I'll do my best to follow you soon! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - you're just so positive! I'm glad things went much better for you this time around. Yes, let's make 2017 our year!! I know it's got to be for you!!

boopin - eeee! when is OTD?

AF started right on time yesterday so we'll get the mock cycle going. Does anyone know anyone else that's had this test and what they found? guess I need to do some research. it's not covered by insurance and I just want to be sure they have something to find. it's not terribly expensive - about the price of one Gonal-F pen! hahaha


----------



## Asterimou

Hey Boopin: sounds like you're keeping your cool in the tww. All the luck in the world for your test on Saturday. I'll be thinking of you xx

Klik: I'm glad it went okay and you're keeping your chin up cx

AFM: good growth today so it is my last night of stimms and then trigger tomorrow. Collection is booked in for Thursday morning. I have 9 good sized follicles and 4 smaller ones so these are good numbers for me. Let's hope they have some good eggs in them:thumbup:


----------



## amanda1235

That's great Aster!!! How exciting :) 

Wish I'm glad that your mock cycle can get started. I don't know anything about them, but, hopefully they're able to find maybe just one little tweak that'll lead to success next time. 

Klik, I'm glad the procedure went as well as possible. Take care of yourself Hun!


----------



## Wish2BMom

aster, that's so great!! good amount of follies and I'm sure a couple more will catch up!

amanda - thanks! I emailed my nurse about her thoughts on the test and she said she absolutely recommends it. It can show if we are transferring on the wrong day, when my uterus is no longer fertile, or it can see if there is a low level infection in the lining that is causing any blocks to implantation. I was able to read one article earlier and it stated that after having this test and tweaking, 33% of their test subjects were able to get pregnant! That's pretty high!


----------



## Asterimou

Wish: that's a nice stat so well worth investigating. Good luck with the mock!


----------



## klik

Wish: yay, 2017! It's a prime number. I love prime numbers. In the world of numbers, they're like the ultimate parents. I'm sure it will look after us... Ok, that's my nerding-out done for the day! Hey, I didn't know the receptivity assessment had that much of an ability to help with implantation--I really hope this is the tweak that pushes you over the edge--I'm sure you're really close to getting that pregnancy, and that baby! :dust: How does the mock cycle work, though--do you still take the same meds as if you were doing a real transfer?!

Asterimou: WOW, trigger tonight! That is so exciting! Yeah, these look like really good numbers for you... Are you growing all embryos to blast or is the plan to transfer one or two beforehand? Or is it "let's see how we go?" Good luck!!! :dust:

Amanda: thanks! :hugs:

Yesterday I felt fine, and wasn't even spotting, so DP and I BD'd. Now I'm spotting again a tiny bit, but am not really worried... If I'm honest, I think we're both having some trouble accepting the loss, and are trying to do whatever we can to get this fabled post-m/c fertility boost to get me pregnant again. But, realistically, I'll probably be back in NY in February, for a first-hand experience of the US under president Trump... :dohh:


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- :hugs: I'm so sorry that things didn't work out for you this time. The mock transfer sounds like a solid plan and that percentage is exciting! Looks like we might be cycle buddies in 2017. :)

klik- :hugs: I'm glad I could make you smile but what you're going through just plain sucks. I hope you're able to get some answers. I think that will give you some closure. Don't force yourself for anything you're not ready for or put yourself on a timeline. You need time to heal and time to grieve.

aster- Happy Trigger Day! Good luck on Thursday & I've got everything crossed that you get some nice follies and it all goes smoothly :)

boopin- You must be 6dp6dt today right? How are you feeling, or are you trying not to think about it? Best of luck for Saturday!!!

Disney & sava how are you ladies doing?

AFM, I'm just feeling really low. I'm usually the optimistic one but I'm having a tough time staying positive this time. I don't want to move out of where we are and the thought of packing up the whole house makes me want to curl up in a ball and sob. From what we hear, we'll have anywhere from 30-60 days to stay where we are, but it all feels so unsettled and I'd rather just move now. We went and looked at a place yesterday. It's not perfect but it'll be ok for a year. We applied and if she picks us we'll move in January 1st. It's literally the only place in our price range that allows dogs, so if we don't get it I'm not sure what we'll do. Sorry to vent but I'm so ready for 2016 to be over!!!


----------



## klik

Scooby: thanks! :hugs: Answers would help, you're right--but it's also being able to find quiet moments to mourn the loss. My mom was here til Monday night, and that was nice, but now she's gone I feel the loss more. And this is generally not really a quiet time of year. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this move now. Life really sucks sometimes. I'm glad you found a good-enough place at such short notice--I hope they take you... I'm sorry you have to move. Moving is hard. I hope it goes as easily as possible. In the meantime, all I want to say is, it's ok to feel low... Please be as kind to yourself as possible... :hugs: Good luck.

Boopin and Asterimou: rooting for you! :dust:

:hugs: to all...


----------



## scoobybeans

klik, that's such great advice & I hope you're kind to yourself too! It is such a difficult time of year to go through a loss. Try not to put too much pressure on yourself. I'm glad your mom was able to stay with you for a bit!

AFM, I'm sorry about my sad sack post yesterday. I've snapped out of it today! We were offered the house and we decided to take it. It's a big relief knowing that we have somewhere to go :) Also, I don't think I'll need to push back IVF until February, since we'll be moved in by January 1st. Woohoo! (Also, this house an extra bedroom so I can't help thinking nursery!)

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## boopin4baby

That's wonderful news scooby!! I'm happy that everything's lining up nicely for you!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Ladies, If you'd like an update on my status, click on my journal below. xx :blush:


----------



## scoobybeans

Boopin OMG I knew it!!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Stick little bean, stick!


----------



## boopin4baby

scoobybeans said:


> Boopin OMG I knew it!!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Stick little bean, stick!

I'm not celebrating yet, as I've been down this road twice before with unfavorable results. My beta is on Saturday. Please keep me and my little bean in your thoughts & prayers. Thanks ladies. xx


----------



## amanda1235

Oh Boopin' I know how hard this is after 2 consecutive losses. Hoping and praying for a nice high beta on Saturday!!! In the meantime, try to relax!! As they say, 3rd time's a charm, right?


----------



## Wish2BMom

BOOPIN!!!! :happydance: :ninja: :wohoo:
Ok, that's all the dancin I'll do until Saturday! Then it's ON!

klik and scooby - I'm so sorry for what you both are going through right now, esp this time of year. But klik - it sounds like you're healing well. And scoob - so happy you found a place so quickly and it's got an extra bedroom!! ;) hopefully you'll need it! Hooray for being cycle buddies! :)

aster - how'd the trigger go? when is ER, tomorrow? sorry, I've had such a busy week, I barely know what day it is right now.

sava, amanda, disney - hi! :wave:

I got nuthin! just busy and waiting to start the mock tomorrow. Yeah, I just take the same meds as I would for an FET - baby aspirin, gradually-increasing Estrace and PIO shots. Biopsy is scheduled for 12/19. 

I hope you are all well! :hugs:


----------



## klik

OMG, Boopin, that is amazing!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! :hugs: I know this isn't the end of the anxiety, but... so far, so awesome! Congratulations!!!!! :yipee: I've got everything crossed that this time, you WILL get your full-term pregnancy and your lovely, healthy baby!!!

Scooby: thanks! :hugs: Hey, don't apologize for the sad posts--if we were only here for the good stuff, we wouldn't be nearly so helpful! Nevertheless, I am so, so happy you know where you're moving, and that you'll be there within the month, that it probably won't mess with your IVF plans... and that there's even a potential nursery there! I hope it needs using in this next year! :dust:

Amanda: you're the proof 3rd time's a charm! Really hoping that for Boopin!

Wish: Yeah, I'm doing ok, thanks... I was thinking of going back to circus class today but there's some clot stuff I'm still passing (sorry, TMI), plus today I really don't feel like having to answer "Where have you been this whole term?" Well, I have huge amounts of work to do, so I guess it's just as well. I'm hopeful this mock cycle will be helpful for you. I guess even if it doesn't turn up anything new, you can scratch one important thing off your list of things to check... Perfectly perfect blasts apparently don't implant 25% of the time for no known reason, so it could have just been a fluke... Either way, I'm really glad your clinic is being proactive and trying to cover all the bases before your next attempt! :thumbup:

Asterimou: I have you very much in mind! I'm hoping ER went really well today, and you've got some great eggs to work with! And that the embryologists pick the perfect sperm to go with them! :dust:


----------



## Asterimou

Boopin, that is GREAT news! I know you will be cautiously optimistic. I'm hoping with everything that this is it, this is your turn. Third time lucky :happydance:

Scooby: this process just makes other things harder to cope with. I see it like a cup that is already full and just needs a little more to make us overflow. You're allowed to feel crap sometimes so don't beat yourself up. I'm glad the house has come through, and with that extra bedroom maybe it was meant to be :hugs:

AFM: they collected 9 eggs today which I'm really happy about. Just hoping for some good embryos now. Waiting for the call tomorrow


----------



## Wish2BMom

can't wait for the fertility report, aster!!! FX'ed!!!

klik - you're right, i'm keeping those stats in mind and am thankful that we have another 4 on ice. I hope they don't find anything or if they do, it's something to work with. What is circus class?? have you mentioned this before??


----------



## scoobybeans

boopin- You are absolutely in my thoughts and I'm wishing so hard that this is your take home baby! I'm sure the beta wait is tough so if you're doing at home tests I hope they're progressing nicely :) Your lines looked great! 

wish- Thank you & best of luck on your mock transfer cycle! I really hope they find some answers that will improve your chances going forward. You're such a champ for jumping back in again. This is not an easy road we travel!

klik- Thank you, that's so true! I'm with Wish here- very intrigued by these circus classes of yours lol. Also in the TMI vein, they did a partial D&C when they took out my polyp and I had crazy clotting my first day of AF. It went away quickly though so I hope the same goes for you.

aster- that's awesome news!!! FX you get some great looking embies in the bunch. I forget, are you doing a fresh or frozen transfer? That's such a great analogy about the overflowing cup. After years of dealing with this you sort of forget that the constant added stress of infertility is not something most people have to deal with on top of every day life stress. Anyway, hoping you get awesome results tomorrow!


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies, only 5 eggs were mature enough for ICSI. Out of those we had 3 fertilise. I was obviously hoping for more but hopefully they are strong ones. They have pencilled me in for a transfer on Sunday but will call that morning if they think they think they should go to blast. We are hoping to transfer 2 so we may as well just do a 3 day transfer as there isn't many to choose from :(

Scooby: this is my 3rd fresh cycle. I've never had any to freeze and we have suffered from poor quality embryos. I was hoping ICSI would help things so we'll see how strong these 3 embryos are.


----------



## scoobybeans

aster- I'm sorry it wasn't as many as you were hoping for but I'm sending positive vibes your way that the 3 you have are healthy and strong and that your transfer goes smoothly this weekend! :dust: I think ICSI will give you an edge, I really do. You'll be in my thoughts all weekend!


----------



## amanda1235

Aster, I know it sucks not to have as many embryos as you had hoped, but I'm really really hoping that those 3 are nice and strong!! I think transferring 2 on day 3 is a good idea. C'mon little embies, grow grow grow! :dust:


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster - There's a member on another thread that transfered three 3 day embies and is now 9 weeks pregnant with a singleton. KMFX you have at least 1 good blast!! :thumbup: Sending you bucket loads of GL dust. :dust: Grow embies... GROW!! xx


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks ladies, really needed those positive words and thoughts right now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aster!! the lucky 3!! I know it's not what you hoped but I'm glad you got 9 to be able to whittle down to the 3 - they will hopefully be good and strong. I am a firm believer in ICSI - I think they should use it all the time! FX'ed for triplets of strong embies!

boopin - how are you feeling??


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies. We just back from vacation tonight, and I'm fighting off the worst cold right now. I haven't gotten a chance to catch up just yet but see that a big congrats is due to Boopin!! :happydance: I'm praying for nice high beta numbers for you!

Aster - I'm praying that your envies continue to thrive and that all goes well with your transfer. I'm pulling for you so hard!!

So...I have some news to share that I've only confirmed a few hours ago.

Spoiler
I was late my entire trip. Turns out the home pregnancy tests say I'm pregnant. My doctor is running blood work tomorrow morning, so we shall see what happens. I'm still a little :shock: and :wacko: right now. Feel like I'm dreaming. I also just found out that my grandma passed away on Tuesday, so we're dealing with some very mixed emotions tonight.


----------



## boopin4baby

I'm beyond happy for you Disney!! Congrats on your natural bfp, no ivf required. Amen, god is good and sounds like all your vacations did you some good, too!! :winkwink:

KMFX you have great blood work results tomorrow. :dust:

I'm sorry to hear about your grandmas passing. Sending you big hugs. xx


----------



## amanda1235

Disney, first off, I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a loved one is incredibly difficult, sending you huge huge huge hugs. 

Now for the happy part, YAY!!!!! You get to be one of those "we weren't trying, and spontaneously got pregnant!" When one life ends another begins, and I'm hoping that this is the little sibling for DD that you've been waiting for. Anxiously awaiting to hear what you bloods show!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies! I got blood drawn this morning. I should have those results this afternoon with repeat blood drawn on Monday. If my calculations are right, I would be considered 5 weeks today.


----------



## klik

Asterimou: you may already know this, but 60% is bang on for fertilization rates--3 out of 5 is kind of as good as it gets. I'm glad Lister was able to achieve that with ICSI... I'm sure you were expecting more--I would be--but as we all know, all you need is for one of those embryos to stick and stay stuck... And you've now got three chances of that! I hope you do get to transfer tomorrow, but if they decided to take these to blast, then I really hope they all make it... Good luck either way! You must be biting your nails... I so, so hope this is YOUR 3rd-time's-a-charm! :dust:

Disneyfan: wow, I'm... speechless... Firstly, I'm really sorry about your grandma... I hope you find time and space to mourn as much as you need... :hugs: As for the BFP, I'm so, so happy for you!!!! :cloud9: I'm sure you've got a lot of anxiety about this, too, but I really hope that what you really needed was a nice, restful break from TTC in order for it to actually happen... I really hope this LO snuggling into your lining right now becomes your second rainbow baby! Best of luck with the tests tomorrow--I hope your beta, and whatever else gets measured, comes out at great levels! :dust:

Wish: I hope you're enjoying your (relative) break! :hugs:

Scooby: Are you in hyper-efficient-packing-mode?! :bodyb:

Amanda: Can I just say THANK YOU for sticking around and cheering us all? You are so, so sweet! :hugs:

Boopin: I hope everything went well at today's beta!!! :dust:

AFM: After some clot stuff came out, I seem to be spotting again. My theory: a precarious scab had formed and has now been dislodged. Kinda can't wait for it to stop, but I am keeping Disneyfan's experience in mind--it's only been, like, a week for me. Hey, anyone know any decent clinics or ob/gyns in Australia?! My NY RE wants me to have a saline-infused sonogram after AF arrives, and I'll almost certainly be in either Sydney or Cairns when that happens... right around Christmas! :wacko: Oh, yeah, re. circus I think I'd mentioned it before, but my fave way of exercising became these circus classes: silks, static trapeze, and handstands. But this term with all the travel and being careful for different reasons and whatever, I haven't made it even once--I'm not renewing for next term, since I'll have to go back to NY--I'll stick to yoga and pilates and walking the dog instead...


----------



## boopin4baby

Today's Labs

Beta #1 = 177
Beta #2 = 507.7
Estrogen = 1,428
Progesterone = 43.61


----------



## Disneyfan88

Great results, Boopin!

I just heard from my doctor a little while ago. By my estimate, I'm about 5 weeks today. My results are high enough that she says I don't need to repeat them on Monday. 

hcg 3136 
progesterone 26

I was advised to schedule an appointment to see the heartbeat towards the end of the week after this upcoming one. I'll be nervous after what happened the last time, but I'm cautiously optimistic right now. 


Klik - Thanks! :hugs: I hope your bleeding/spotting ends soon and that you are able to find a doctor in Australia for your saline sonogram.


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney, Your results are great, too!! I'm about a week behind you. KMFX for the both of us!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

boopin4baby said:


> Disney, Your results are great, too!! I'm about a week behind you. KMFX for the both of us!! :hugs:

:hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## scoobybeans

Wow wow wow!!! Big things happening on this thread!

Boopin those are wonderful numbers! Are they doing a 3rd beta or are you waiting on a scan now? I know you're hesitant to celebrate just yet but I'm so excited for you! :happydance:

Disney I always hear these stories about women who get pregnant on a break from trying or while on vacation but I've never really known anyone who it's happened to first hand. I'm SO happy it got to be you! Those are amazing numbers! But I'm very sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Klik- haven't packed a thing yet lol. We decided to just enjoy this weekend as we had a concert last night & this afternoon, and then the dreaded moving process begins. Circus class sounds fantastic. I'm with you on dog walking though. That's my plan to try & lose 10 lbs before January cycle because ahem I've let myself go a bit ;)

Aster- thinking of you today & hoping everything goes well!

AFM, we signed the lease yesterday, so it's on! After a second look I like the place even more, and our landlord has been doing a bunch of repairs & updates while it's vacant. I wish I could just Harry Potter my way in there with a wand but tbh I'm kind of looking forward to getting rid of some stuff. New year, new place, fresh start for our family :) Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## amanda1235

Disney and Boopin, those are some fantastic numbers!!!!! Can't wait to hear how the ultrasounds go! Disney must be kinda cool to not have to be on any meds or anything? Or did they start you on some anyways? I know how stressful those first few ultrasounds are, especially given our histories, but try to relax :) 

Scooby, glad that you've got the lease signed! I hate moving, but also love change, I love the way you're looking at it, as a fresh start for everything. :)

Klik, of course I'm going to stick around! I feel like we've all gotten really close over the past year (even if it's only in the virtual world) and I'm not ready to leave you guys anytime soon :) Your circus class sounds amazing! Definitely sounds like much more fun than just hitting the machines at the gym. Hope you find a clinic in Australia! I'm sure there are tons, maybe if you ask the question in a new thread you might find girls who live out there and can help you out :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Scooby! :hugs: We moved in March of last year, before we started gearing up for our 3 FETs, which began in December 2015. It's definitely a big chore, but it's nice to purge all of the things you no longer need. We eventually got to the point where it all got thrown in boxes to be dealt with upon unpacking as we started running out of time. For us, packing materials were cheapest at Home Depot. Good luck with everything!!

Amanda - It's so weird to be on NO medications right now - well, not fertility ones anyway. I need go urgent care when they open (in about an hour) because I think I have a chest infection, and I'll likely need antibiotics to make it go away. I've been coughing up green stuff since Wednesday afternoon, and the constant coughing is really starting to take a toll on my sleeping. :nope: The coughing is making me gag, too, so even though I'm not nauseous, I keep throwing up.


----------



## Asterimou

Wow Disney! That came from nowhere! What fantastic news, I'm soooo happy for you :happydance:

Great numbers boopin :happydance:

So glad you're move is progressing as well Scoobt :thumbup:

I've had a pretty tense weekend worrying about my embryos. They called today to say they are all growing well and they want to wait for a 5 day transfer. So I'm hoping and praying that there is at least one good blast left on Tuesday. Until then I am just trying to distract myself. I have a week off work so am going to do some painting, get the Xmas tree and shop. Come on my 3 precious embryos, make this Christmas the best ever :xmas16:


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster, Sending you GL dust for your embie growth report!! xx :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck, Aster!! I'm praying for your embies to continue thriving! :dust:

My RE suggested I may need antibiotics last night and to check in with my regular doctor, but the urgent care doctor I saw today prefers I wait it out and take no medication due to the pregnancy, so I'm resting today. I _think_ I'm coughing less, which is a good sign.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!

my, MY, what one misses in just a couple of days!!! CONGRATS, Disney!!! what a wonderful surprise!!! my jaw dropped when I read your update!! Those numbers are incredible too. I could not be happier!

boopin - your numbers are on the mark too!! What happy news for us before the holidays! 

now we can wrap up the end of the year with one more BFP from Aster! I'm glad all 3 are doing well - you'll def have at least one to transfer for tomorrow. FX'ed!!!

klik - your classes sound so fun! the saline sono, not so much but that's because I have an uncooperative cervix. My mock cycle/biopsy is going to be along the same lines - can't wait. Ugh. I hope your cervix is less stubborn than mine! 

scooby - I'm so glad you like your rental even more now! is it a house or apartment? I thought you had said house at one point. I like change and purging stuff too - it's exciting getting to know a new place. 

Nothing new here - had a wonderful weekend with DH by ourselves (FIL is away on vacation) and got to spend a lot of QT with his/our dog since I'm primary caretaker when he's away. She and I have a bond she doesn't have with him or my husband, so we have fun when there's no one else around. :) 
We got our tree, went to lunch, made some dinner while decorating the house, had some fires in the fireplace, wine...just a great weekend. :) So yes, I'm enjoying my pseudo-break!! :)


----------



## klik

Boopin: those are all GREAT numbers! :happydance: I really hope this is your THB!!! :dust:

Disneyfan: Your numbers are incredibly encouraging, and that's so amazing you don't even need PIO! Very happy for you there... :thumbup: so sorry you are feeling so ill... I know what you mean, when the coughing is so deep it makes you gag--I'm so sorry it's been making you throw up... :hugs: I hope you really are on the mend, and feel better soon...

Scooby: well done on just taking the weekend off! Harry Pottering would be nice, but... I hope you are able to just get it over with, and then... indeed, new year, new home, and hopefully, hopefully, new baby! :dust:

Amanda: that's a great idea! I'll totally start a new thread, once DP and I have a better idea of where in that humongous country we're going to be! :wacko: Thanks! :hugs:

Asterimou: so glad your little precious ones are all growing strong! I really hope they all make it to Tuesday, but, most of all, I hope the one that will eventually become your THB is there among them, and that you get it transferred on Tuesday! I'm with Wish--waiting for you to round up the year with one more BFP!!! :dust:

Wish: Oh, I remember about your uncooperative cervix... The only time I've ever met my NY RE in person, it was to do a mock transfer, and that was... a very painful 2 minutes! :haha: I think it's like the real transfer, where a full bladder helps... anyway, I hope either your cervix is more cooperative or you get the super-competent practitioner right away this time! Also, awesome about the tree and fires and wine! :xmas9: Well done on enjoying the pseudo-break!

AFM: My spotting is less than before, I think... Just hoping it goes away by the time we're in New Zealand, so we can swim and dive and snorkel and hike and BD to our heart's content... Leaving on Saturday, and so far we've planned... oh, about 10% of the trip? :haha: Right, back to work, klik!


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies. There was only one left and it was a morula. It did seem to start hatching just before they put it in but I'm obviously a bit disappointed they weren't blasts. So, I have this one chance inside me and am officially PUPO.


----------



## Asterimou

I didn't mean hatching, I meant the cavity started forming.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aster - Happy PUPO Day!! one is all you need!! my fingers and toes are so crossed for you!! come on, little one - nuzzle on in there!

klik - are you going for a vacation or moving? I'm sure you said this, I have the worst memory and no time to go back and research! It def sounds like a vacation to NZ but didn't know if you were moving to Oz. Either way, sounds so magical!!


----------



## amanda1235

Aster, exactly what wish said, all you need is one! Doesn't matter if it wasn't a blast yet, especially if you say it was starting to get there! Think positive Hun! We're rooting for you! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - Congrats on being officially PUPO!! I'll echo the other ladies' sentiments - all you need is one! :hugs: I've read plenty of success stories on here about successes with morulas. Praying for the little guy to nestle in and grow! :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Congrats Aster!! You're officially PUPO.. Yayyy!! :xmas12:


----------



## klik

Hey, Asterimou, how are you feeling about all this? :hugs: Cavitating is good--let's hope it keeps developing at whatever pace it needs! I'm sorry you lost the other two, my dear, and I imagine you must be worried about this one, but it clearly is a little survivor... When is OTD? Are you POAS or doing a blood test? I don't know what Lister does... Either way, I hope the result is the best holiday gift ever... Best, best, best of luck! :dust:

Wish: no, sorry, Scooby is moving! I'm going on holiday in NZ and Australia. DP is from Australia originally, and he's got family there, so it's not quite the romantic just-the-two-of-us type thing I was really hoping for, but we'll have a good number of days where it is in fact like that. I really wanted to end on a quiet island with white sand and coral, but instead we're ending in a tacky tourist trap with DP's brother and SIL--how I get myself in these situations, I will never know! :wacko: Still, it's ridiculous of me to complain. About half of it will be the stuff of a dream holiday. In Brazil, they call that complaining on a full stomach.

Amanda, Disneyfan, Boopin: :hugs: to our resident pregnant ladies!

I took an OPK today for the first time and got hugely excited to see it give me an emphatic YES. Then I POAS just to be sure and sure enough, it's still showing me very pregnant. Patience, klik, patience... :coffee:


----------



## Asterimou

Hi Klik, I'm feeling okay about it. I'm doing my best to be positive but I must say it has stopped me getting my hopes up. If it had been 2 blasts transferred I'd be feeling a lot more upbeat. I guess this third round confirms that my DH and I both have issues which result in few strong embryos. This one inside me may just be slow and so could be the golden one:thumbup: If it isn't then I think we need to admit we either stop or look to donor egg/sperm. I really admire all you ladies but I don't think I have any more cycles in me. I found this one the hardest of all. I've talked to DH and I think we just want to move on after this one, whatever the outcome. So.....I'm just trying to put future thoughts out my head until I know. I'm talking to my little one and cheering it on, hoping with all my heart this is my &#11088;&#65039;

I think I will test 6dp5dt, which is Monday. If negative then I'll still have a glimmer of hope and test again 9dp which is next Thursday.


----------



## boopin4baby

You're too sweet klik!! ((HUGS)) back at ya!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Aster - I'm sending you positive vibes!! KMFX for you, GL lovely!! :dust:


----------



## scoobybeans

Amanda- Thank you! I'm so glad you're sticking around :) When is your next scan? Are you planning to do a 3D scan or anything like that?

Disney- Thanks for the tips on Home Depot, I will definitely check that out. How are you feeling? Better I hope!

Aster- Congrats on being PUPO!!! It's so sweet that you're cheering on your embie. Just remember, we're all here cheering you both on too! :friends:

Wish- I take naproxen sodium (Aleve) before any type of procedure where they have to pass a catheter through my cervix because I've had issues in the past too. It helps with the discomfort and cramping a lot. Maybe that would help? Yup, we're moving into a house. We're in a duplex now so it will be REALLY nice not to have to share a wall. (My neighbor's son is learning the saxophone so... yeah.) Glad you had fun with the dog. Mine always cheer me up too!

klik- I hope you're all healed up in time for your vacation, and I hope you have a very fun & relaxing trip! I found these & thought of you & your circus classes lol. :juggle::fool:

Boopin- Anything new with you? I think I need to start stalking your journal ;)

Sava- How are you doing hun? Did you end up doing the IUI this month?

AFM, we... still haven't started packing. :blush: Work has been nuts this week and someone dropped a heavy box on my DH's toe yesterday so he was in a little pain. On the plus side, my OPK was positive at 13DPO today, so it looks like everything is back on track since my surgery. Woot! Trying for this elusive Christmas BFP for the 3rd time now lol :xmas4:


----------



## klik

Asterimou: indeed, maybe the little one inside you just needs to go at its own pace! I hope so... I totally understand your wish to move on, if this doesn't work, and I love how you and your DH have been able to talk it out... :hugs: Still, a cavitating day 5 morula, which I think is what you've got, is nothing to scoff at! Loads and loads of embryos only make it to blast on day 6. Go on, little one, take your time, but do keep growing strong and snuggling in there! :dust:

Boopin: have you got any symptoms?! Or are you just coasting along? I just saw on your thread that your next beta is on the 11th... that feels like ages away! Take care of yourself and that little one inside you! :hugs:

Scooby: thanks for the emoticons! Sadly, the last class is tomorrow and I'll have to skip it, because exercise can apparently easily interfere with the healing process... So, no more circus for me until I've either had a baby or give up flying to NY to try. Lol, I'm pretty sure in your place I wouldn't have started packing either! Excellent about your OPK!! This Christmas will be different--you'll have space in your womb for a little one, and, soon, in your house, too! FX'ed!!! :xmas16::dust:


----------



## Savasanna

Whoa - I've been away and so much has happened! Congrats to all the bfps out there! (And fx you'll be joining them soon, Aster!)

My scan is tomorrow morning (finally!) so we'll see where we are then. Looks like my trigger/IUI will be sometime this weekend!


----------



## scoobybeans

klik, bummer about circus classes ending, but I'm sure caring for a baby will be workout enough :) Have they given you any possible explanations for what happened yet? Do you think it could have been the progesterone? I remember you were concerned about them weaning you off too soon. Are you & DP still deciding what your next step is? You must be getting excited for your trip!

sava- I thought it your IUI must be coming up soon. Good luck to you today! FX for lots of follies. Let us know what happens :)

AFM, now I'm not convinced my positive OPK was truly positive yesterday. It's weird, it seems to have gone up and down and then back up again? I hate OPK's, I really do. They're so subjective. I should have temped this month but temping stresses me out lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning!

aster - please tell little embie Auntie Wish is cheering him/her on too!! You got this, little one - hang on tight to mama!

amanda - I'm so happy you're sticking around too! It actually makes me feel bad when ladies get their BFP and then graduate on up to the other threads and sorta forget about us and the last X months/years we've spent cheering each other on. You're a success story for this group, we're here to cheer you all the way through!

scooby - oh great!! that'll be awesome being in your own house! We own a duplex and lived in the top half for a few years and I HATED IT. And no one was learning the sax while I was there. I just could not wait to get our own yard/house/space. Oh I'm so excited for you!
And thank you for the advice - I am going to take 800mg of Advil before I go.

sava - ooooh, good luck!!! I hope you have great results at your scan today!

klik - AH that's right - the Australian/US/Brit spy combo you guys are! Yes, it does sound like a wonderful trip. Probably great to have family down there too but I'm surprised they are taking you to a tourist trap! Either way, have an absolute ball! Just know I'll be totes jelly up here in snowy New England! We're supposed to get an arctic blast over the weekend, and DH is saying an awful snowstorm on Mon/Tues. And we're supposed to go to the Patriots game Monday night! 

boopin - how are you feeling? I hope you're doing well! What comes next for you? I guess I should hop into your journal too!

disney - what do you get to do next? you have less invasion in your first tri when things happen naturally, right? how are you feeling?

nothing new going on here - went in for more bloodwork today just to make sure the estrace is doing its job. Monday's went fine - supposed to be over 50 and I was at 80. Today I imagine it's supposed to be over 100, so we'll see if it is. No idea when I go in next and the biopsy is a week from Monday. SO not exciting in these parts!! :)


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi ladies <3 I'm still here, just laying low... lol!! Afm, symptoms atm are fatigue, constant thirst, sore nipples and frequent urination. My headaches have subsided, so I'm very happy about that. My 3rd beta is this Sunday and first ultrasound scheduled on 12/20. Pray for me ladies. I need all the positive vibes that I can get. KMFX!! [-o&lt;

I hope everyone's having a nice week. Happy Holidays!! xx

P.S. Stalk away scooby. You're more than welcome to!! :xmas4:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - Hang in there! You're definitely not out yet, and we're all pulling for your success! :hugs: :dust:

Scooby - Best of luck with the packing! And your Christmas BFP!! :hugs:

Klik - I'm sorry that your classes are ending. I hope that your bleeding/spotting is tapering off and that all is clear for your upcoming (amazing!!) trip! :hugs:

Sava - Good luck with your scan!!

Wish - I hope your blood work comes back perfectly. :thumbup:

Amanda - I hope you're doing well!

Boopin - How are you doing?

AFM - I'm still getting over my cold. I'm so over coughing. :dohh: Right now, I'm waiting until my first ultrasound next Thursday to see what's going on in there. I feel more pregnant than last time, which I hope is a good sign. My RE is still overseeing me until the time that she normally graduates her patients to their OBs, which I'm so grateful for. She's really the best! :thumbup: It's definitely weird to not be on any extra medications or have to do and PIO or other progesterone, but no complaints here. Never in my wildest dreams did I think we'd ever be in this situation. I'm still cautiously optimistic at this point and am trying not to get too excited yet after what's happened over the past year, but we still feel very blessed right now. I try not to be concerned about the foods, beverages, medications, and theme park rides I decided on before I tested, too. :dohh:


----------



## Savasanna

Boopin - good luck with Sunday's beta! waiting for those days can be so painful! 

Scoobs - packing is the WORST! I can totally understand putting things off a bit. And I cannot even begin to describe how much I hate opks. They are ridiculously subjective! I finally switched to the clearblue digis because I couldn't take the questioning any longer.. but then one month I got a false + on one. (as in, it was + WAY on the early side, so I inseminated, and then it was + again 5 days later, which would be my normal o time. So I'm pretty sure the first "positive" wasn't accurate.) 

Disney - were you going for a natural try this month or was this a complete surprise? That's awesome that you're able to stay with your RE. I'm sure they're all really excited for you as well.

Wish - I hear you.. checking things off the list is important though. Hang tight, you'll get there!

AFM - scan this morning went well.. I think. Our ultrasound techs don't always offer the most information and tend to lean on "you'll have to wait for the Dr. to call". C'mon lady, I know you know how many follicles I have - I don't need a dr. to interpret that! Anyway, she said I have multiple follicles on both side, and the right side appears to be the most mature one. I did get out of her that my lining is a 10, which I'm pretty pleased with. So I'm just waiting to hear from the Dr. to see what the next steps are.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Sava - Great news on your scan! :thumbup: 

We weren't trying per se. We BD around when I assumed I was ovulating, but we've never gotten a positive result that way (the "free" way :haha:), so while we knew it was possible and we're always hopeful, we didn't actually think it could really happen this time. I've only gotten 2 prior BFPs before -- once with DD (our second IVF transfer) and again with our second try to transfer one of our then-remaining normal frozen embryos this past February (that pregnancy resulted in an empty sac that continued to grow). 

Some of the ladies here have been here for over a year now. Here's a mini run down of my fertility history. We had been TTC for 2 years before we finally saw our first BFP. 


3 failed cycles on clomid
1 failed cycle on femera + IUI
IVF #1 -- 4 blasts -- transferred 2 fresh on day 5 (5AA and 4AA) = BFN
IVF #2 -- 4 blasts -- performed genetic testing on all 4 plus 2 remaining embryos from IVF #1 -- freeze all --> 4 normals: 5AA, 6AB, 3BB, 5B-B
FET #1 Oct 2013 -- Transferred 5AA = BFP
FET #2 Dec 2015 -- Transferred 6AB = BFN
FET #3 Feb 2016 -- Transferred 3BB = BFP -- Blighted Ovum --> D&C
FET #4 July 2016 -- Transferred 5B-B (last normal) = BFN


----------



## Savasanna

Trigger tonight and IUI scheduled for Sat morning at 10am. Question for you ladies - if I had surged this morning, they would've picked up on that from the bloodwork this morning and scheduled the IUI accordingly, right? 

I ask because, CD12 (today) was a common day for me to get a +opk (sometimes it was even CD11). So if I had surged on CD12 then my IUI "should" be on CD13 and Saturday would be past the window. I started with a lot of EWCM yesterday so that's why I'm wondering if today would've been a +opk or not.

I'm trying really hard not to think about it. The answer doesn't matter and none of my other IUIs worked anyway so I don't know why I'd even think to base what I'm doing now off of what I "usually" do.. It's just difficult not to over analyze.


----------



## Disneyfan88

It could be worth a call to confirm, but I'm guessing the blood work is guiding them as well. I _think_ the trigger is supposed to help with the timing, but I'm really not sure. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Sava: Hmmm... I do know the timing for IUI is later than for TI, because the sperm is delivered straight to the uterus... But two days after a surge does seem like maybe pushing it. If you already had EWCM the day before, by Saturday morning you may well have ovulated... and eggs do survive for 24 hours, but it's silly to count on that. Still, I would really think they'd look at your LH to figure out the timing, and perhaps despite these signs you're actually a little late to O this cycle. I agree with Disney, I think it's worth a call to confirm, though, if only to set your mind at ease! It's good to know if they've actually thought this through... Good luck! :hugs:

Scooby: Oh, yeah, if I ever get as far as actually having a baby, I'm sure it will keep me active! It will be our own little domestic circus, I'm sure... I think my progesterone was still high enough when I found out about the MC that it couldn't have been the cause... We have received the histology results, which as expected showed no news (which is good news, though unsurprising). We have to wait another 3 weeks for the genetic test results, which will tell us if there was a non-survivable trisomy or deletion or whatever. I'm hoping that will be the case, because if it isn't then you have to start guessing what could have happened, and there are lots of shots in the dark and not much conclusive evidence... We'll have to look at clotting and immunes, though, if there was no major genetic problem. Apart from that, our next step is to do exactly the same as we just did--fly back to NY at the earliest opportunity and do a moderate-stims IVF. We've never gotten this close before... As for OPK's, I hate them with a passion. The only way they work for me is if I don't drink or pee for 4 hours and then test in the early afternoon, and even then I think it might only work when the moon is in Gemini or somesuch... Ugh. I used to get stressed out taking my BBT, but now I'm used to it... Still, of course, it doesn't predict ovulation... Just... try to have sex every other day--it's easier! :winkwink:

Wish: And I'm Brazilian! Yeah, we should have been spies. As for the tourist trap, I think DP's brother just wants to show us how OTT kitsch the whole thing is, but what I want is white sand beach! Oh well... The thing is, they don't know I've MC'ed, so they can't really guess that peace, quiet, and beauty is what we're craving right now. Speaking of which, peace, quiet, and beauty describes a lot of New England in the winter! And actually, this fall, I've been craving those spectacular colors you get over there--here we get a couple of red trees, and some yellow, but it does not compare to those amazing northeastern North America colors! But yeah, to be honest right now I want some warmth and some daylight, pleeeease! I hope your bloods went well today and your E2 is copious. It's the most fun hormone! Speaking of which, do you have to refrain from unprotected BD'ing, because of the mock transfer?!

Boopin: LOOOOOOOADS of positive vibes for you! :dust: I hope you can find some time to rest...

Disneyfan: it really does sound like you weren't expecting it--you were just living life. You know what, that's what people do, and they're fine! In fact, I think letting go probably helped. I'm taking, like, a suitcase full of OPK's and pregnancy tests with me on this holiday because I can't really let go... :dohh: I'm so glad to hear you're feeling more pregnant this time... and that your RE is looking after you! Have you scheduled your scan yet? Ooooh, I've got everything crossed for you! :dust: Also, I hope that cough clears off.

I think my spotting is done. But I'll wait til tomorrow evening before I call victory...


----------



## Asterimou

Sava, I'm sure they work it out from your bloods. It's hard not to over think every step, I sure did! Happy triggering ;)

I have told my little one what you said Auntie Wish, so hope it got through in:thumbup:

Boopin: I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

No symptoms as I go into 3dp5dt. Few twinges here and there but nothing dramatic. This time last cycle I was couriering a pessary from Brighton to London! Glad I've got this week off, nice not to be so stretched.


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - ohhhhh right, you and OH are a regular melting pot just between the two of you! I love it!!! your children are going to be so beautiful! :) I'm sure your trip will be amazing and relaxing in its own way. I hope while with BIL, you can sneak away for an hour or two to have on your own. 
Oh the colors in NE this year were AMAZING. I had to travel from NH to Albany, NY, through the mountains in VT, if you remember, and I almost went off the road a couple of times. Trying to take pictures while driving wasn't the best idea but it was hard not to. If we're all still on here next year and it's as brilliant, I'll take pics and post. Actually, I think there was a video made of NH this year...I can try to find.
No, no instruction to not BD, but I'm assuming we shouldn't. THOUGHHHH...I kinda want to! I don't know that there would be any interference - the biopsy will just be a few cells on 5dpo. And the actual chances of getting pregnant are probably less than 1%. So I'm not too worried about it.

sava - I'm with the girls - I would think the blood work would be more reliable than the OPK results and I always got EWCM a few days before I actually O'ed. I'm sure they got this down to a science! ;)

boopin - I'm loving every last one of those symptoms!!! take good care of yourself and try to enjoy!

disney - I'm excited too that you're feeling more pregnant!! this is it!

any exciting holiday plans for anyone this weekend? none for us - going to a yummy pizza place, hopefully, as a belated bday dinner for me. DH and I have spoiled ourselves this year so i didn't need or want anything more than that. :)


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I couldn't agree more. The yard is tiny but it's all ours! We took the dogs over for the first time last night to start getting them used to it. (They're both rescues & they've only ever lived at our current place, so new people & places freak them out a bit.) Tails were tucked and there was some crying at first, but by the time we left they were exploring every nook & cranny with their tails high. We plan on taking them a couple more times before the move so it won't be so jarring for them.

boopin- FX for the 3rd beta on Sunday! Continuing to send you positive vibes. Let the sanctioned stalking begin ;)

Disney- Eeek! I'm so psyched for your U/S on Thursday. "More pregnant" sounds like a great sign to me! FX for your little apple seed to grow into a jackfruit. That's awesome of your RE to let you stay there. 

Sava- I have mixed feelings about your situation because at this stage I think we all know our own bodies pretty damn well, and yet the doctors know the science and should have our best interests at heart. With me I had the opposite issue. I _knew _I was going to ovulate that Tuesday and wanted to trigger Sunday night. My RE was closed on the weekends, so I met her on Friday and she said no, don't trigger. I came in Monday morning (LH positive that morning) and did BW. That afternoon she called and said come in that night for IUI. I personally thought doing it Tuesday morning made more sense, because I always O at night. But I didn't speak up. So I didn't get to use the trigger (which was so annoying to get and expensive) and the IUI was 24 hours before I actually ovulated. All of that being said, hopefully, your doctor is more on the ball and your LH simply isn't high enough yet. FX this cycle is successful for you!

klik- lol at "domestic circus". I really hope you get some answers, but it's encouraging that your RE seems to be on the right track. Maybe just a little more tweaking is all you need to get your take home baby! I was just reading a blog about someone who had 7 miscarriages before she was finally put on Lovenox. She went on to have a healthy baby boy with IVF & then got a natural BFP after that. Sometimes it's a really easy fix! Hope your spotting is over for good :)

aster- Are you testing before your OTD? I hope you're enjoying your week off and relaxing as much as you can!

AFM, that OPK must have been positive because I got O pain last night just like clockwork and tests are light again. Whew! So I had my post-op today and it went really well. I decided to wait until February to start IVF. It's just way too insane with packing & holiday shopping to do all the prep we need to do by January. Our clinic requires we take 2 classes (IVF & meds) plus I need to get a sign off from my OBGYN because of my heart, plus I need to price shop for meds. No way all of that is getting done in time!

Good news is she's got my protocol ready & I booked all of the classes and appointments today. First day of my February cycle I'll go in for baseline bloods, start taking BCP and wait for the OK to start stims. I'm so excited!!! I think we're going to do assisted hatching but only do ICSI if needed. We're shooting for a 5 day transfer of two embies (if we have them). I also got to see pics from my surgery which were so cool. (I have them but won't post in case they gross anyone out lol.) Anyway, this gives us 3 natural tries which I'm pretty happy about, and I feel really good about starting in February :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

all excellent stuff, scoob!!!


----------



## klik

Asterimou: sometimes no symptoms are good symptoms! It's nice you have the week off... This is all so, so intense... :hugs: Good luck!

Wish: Ohhhh, NH through VT to Albany sounds like an ideal drive for fall colors! I was thinking... actually, an embryo transfer (mock or real) hopefully shouldn't interfere with a potential, even if unlikely pregnancy--after all, it should be done when the embryo hasn't even arrived in the womb yet... Anyway, there's me again with my pie-in-the-sky hopes! :haha: When was your birthday?! Happy belated birthday! :pizza:

Scooby: yeah, it's funny, my local clinic puts everyone on Clexane (a Lovenox equivalent) as a matter of course, but the NY clinic I've been using doesn't... Since I'm 42, though, chances are really high it was just a chromosomal abnormality, and they probably won't tweak my protocol in that case... It will just be a matter of hoping for better luck next time. I should hopefully find out in 2 weeks... Excellent that you're cool with Feb, and that you have some nice chances for a natural BFP before then! :dust:

AFM: in Singapore, hanging out at DP's cousin's flat. It's the middle of the night here, but morning in New Zealand, so I feel all virtuous for having "already" pre-adapted to our destination time zone (yeah, right--watch me be a zombie all day today). I think I can safely say spotting really has altogether stopped this time. I've decided not to check for O this cycle, just for an eventual negative pregnancy test every few days (I took an HPT first thing Saturday morning and it was definitely positive, but relatively faint, so we're going in the right direction...) Still, I'm getting what looks like EWCM, and wondering when it is that DP and I can get busy, just in case...


----------



## klik

Oooooh, Boopin, I just went and stalked you! That is an awesome beta, and awesome doubling time! So happy for you!!! :dance:


----------



## boopin4baby

Thanks klik :hugs:

Singapore & New Zealand both sound so exotic and exciting... have lots of fun (for me too) LOL. And I say... get busy anytime and anywhere you can get it!! :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## Asterimou

I've decided to wait to test until Thursday, it will be 9dp5dt. I've had some symptoms but hard to tell with all these drugs. I'm on progesterone and Clexane at the moment. Keeping it together most of the time, drove out the petrol station without my petrol cap the other day though so must be a bit preoccupied :wacko:


----------



## boopin4baby

Aster KMFX for you!! xx :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

aster, I so hope this is it for you! the little morula that could!! :bodyb:

klik - that really does sound so exotic!! Have a FANTASTIC time! Yeah, jetlag usually catches up with me a little later. I remember coming back from India and I thought 'Hmm...jetlag must not affect me. I feel gre...zzzzzzzzzzzzz'. Literally almost fell asleep sitting up in my living room! Either way, I hope you get over it quickly and get a move on enjoying your trip!

here's that fall foliage video:
https://gma.yahoo.com/video/drone-video-shows-beauty-hampshire-154103339.html

How is everyone else, this fine snowy NH morning? We are going to the Monday Night Football game tonight - it's going to be COOOOOOOOLD!! :xmas8::cold:


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- my clinic is in NY too & they don't put everyone on Lovenox either. I wonder if that's only standard in the UK? Anyway, I'm so glad you're continuing to heal. Enjoy NZ!

aster- I think waiting is a good idea. FX for you!!!

wish- Have fun tonight. Don't forget those hand warmers :)

boopin- Awesome numbers!!! Can't wait to see your scan pics.

sava- how did it go on Saturday?

Disney & Amanda, how are you guys doing?

AFM, 4DPO here today... :coffee: Made a small dent in packing this weekend and took my stepson to see the new place. He liked it, even though the carpet in his room is pink ;)


----------



## Savasanna

Wish - You're in NH? Love finding other New England gals on here!

Aster - Testing Thursday? Yikes! Only two more days! 

Scoobs - Glad packing is going well. Ugh, I really *really* hate moving. We've been in our house for almost 7 years now and I literally can't imagine having to pack everything up and leave. You have my pity!

AFM - Saturday went well. This weekend has actually been quite insane. The baby we're caring for ended up having to go to the hospital due to a fever. So I ended up triggering on Thursday and then going to meet my wife at the hospital where we were until Saturday evening. So it was a lot of running around and juggling between the roles of ttc me and the foster mama me. The baby is home now and doing well, but it was a bit of an exhausting weekend. 

So I'm 3dpiui right now. For some reason I'm already feeling like this cycle didn't take so my eyes on already on next cycle. Previously we discussed two monitored IUI cycles before having the "next steps" convo. We put the order in for next month's IUI vial (we had to for shipping purposes) and I have an appointment with my RE on Thursday to discuss how I responded and timing of this month and to make a plan for next month. So, while I don't feel like this cycle was successful, I do feel like we're already preparing for next month, which feels good.


----------



## Asterimou

Sava: you're not out yet. I've got everything crossed for you xx Welcome to the tww:)


----------



## scoobybeans

sava- Happy to hear your IUI went well. Hope you get a nice surprise soon! When will you test? So scary that the baby had to go to the hospital. Glad it's all ok now! We've lived where we are for 4 years so we've managed to accumulate quite a bit lol. Already donated 4 huge garbage bags full of clothes & threw away another 4 bags. Progress! :thumbup:

aster- FX for good results tomorrow! :dust:

Hope everyone else is doing well. It's been quiet on here this week :) I'm 6DPO today. I'm going to test on Friday, which is super early at 8DPO but my office Christmas party is that night. That way if it's negative I won't feel guilty having a little wine ;) This is my third year hoping for a Christmas miracle, but I know a natural BFP is a huge longshot for us.


----------



## Savasanna

We're testing next Thursday, the 22nd.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aster - I can't wait for you to test! how are you feeling this week?

disney - how are you feeling??
boopin - how are you feeling??

:rofl: i'm cracking myself up

sava - yep, NH - where are you?? I, too, hope that you have a wonderful surprise waiting for you next week but I'm glad you're feeling prepared for the next one just in case. It really does help, at least it does me! 

scoob - well done in making that dent! yeah, i can't imagine having to move again. I've already declared that this is the house we die in! Unless we don't have kids, then it's a little big for just the 2 of us so maybe we can downsize. That's my only stipulation (unless, of course, something huge happens like we both lose our jobs or something...).

Happy Hump Day, all!


----------



## Savasanna

Wish - I live in Maine. We're neighbors! 

Aster - test day TOMORROW!! fx!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - I've been laying low because I've been super tired and rather nauseous lately. My first scan is scheduled for tomorrow. We're nervous about it after what happened last time, but I think (hope) that the fact that I'm feeling more symptoms this time is promising. 

Aster - I'm keep everything crossed for your test tomorrow! :dust:

Sava - I'm glad your IUI went well. I'm pulling for you and hoping that the prep work you're already doing for the extra cycle won't be necessary. :hugs:

Scooby - Nice work on the packing stuff! Be sure to save your donation receipts for a tax deduction. :thumbup: Good luck with your testing on Friday. I never imagined that a natural BFP would ever be possible, so apparently miracles do exist. :hugs:

Boopin - I hope you're doing well. You're beta made me go "Wow!" Any thoughts that it could have split into multiples?

Hi Amanda, Klik, Wish! I surely hope I didn't forget anyone. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck today, aster!!! FX'ed!!!!

disney - that's so amazing, I'm still floored that you guys did it naturally!!! I'm glad you're feeling so crappy! :)

sava - we love Maine! DH has family all around the state and we love going to Portland. Saw a concert at the Maine State Pier this year - we loved it!


----------



## Savasanna

Wish - No kidding! I live in Portland and absolutely love it. Such a great little city. I didn't go to any shows at the State Pier this summer - would've been hilarious if we were at the same show. I can sometimes hear shows from my house, though - so can that count?

Aster - thinking of you today!!


----------



## Savasanna

Oh! And you too, Disney! For some reason I thought your scan was on Friday. Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - GL at your scan today, KMFX super tightly for you!! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Our appointment went great! Baby is measuring 7 weeks with a heart rate of 123 BPM. :cloud9:

By my calculations, I should be 6w5d today (LMP was 10/29). My doctor said 6w6d based on her little chart, so either way she said everything looks perfect. I'm still in disbelief that this is real.


----------



## Asterimou

:cry:I'm afraid it was BFN. DH and I have been crying, hugging and talking. Definitely feels like the end of our IVF route. Going to plan a nice holiday and work out what's next.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - I'm so, so sorry. Sending the biggest hugs your way. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

I'm sorry Aster that this has happened to you and dh. Sending you lots of hugs!! Take care of eachother and I hope you can enjoy the holidays together. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Aster I'm so so sorry :( it really just isn't fair. Sending big hugs to you and your OH. :hug:

Disney, congrats on a great scan!


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations Disney!! :thumbup:


----------



## scoobybeans

Aster, I'm so very sorry. :hugs: I think a holiday sounds like a perfect way to regroup & figure out what comes next.

Disney, congratulations on your scan results! Have you told family & friends yet?

BFN for me today. Still early at 9 DPO but I was so hoping today would be the day. I had some really unusual cramps from 5-8 DPO.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Scooby - The cramping sounds promising. Maybe it's still just a little early. 

We've told our parents, and I went ahead and let my boss know already since it's just easier if she knows. She's pretty understanding about me working from home and stuff like that, which helps when you're feeling really queasy all the time. I'll probably let my sisters know soon, and maybe BiL/SiL closer towards the end of the first trimester. We won't "announce" anything to anyone else until we've cleared the first trimester.


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies, I feel like I need to take a break from here so won't be checking this board so much. I'm wishing all of you get to deliver healthy babies and stay strong on this very tough journey. It's definitely beaten me but weirdly I feel okay now I know it is the end of this road. I even feel a bit excited about the future and what it holds.

Thank you all for being here through all my ups and downs. You are all amazing women xx

Klik: I promised you some med info - I ordered from Stork Fertility Services (Biodose). Cheapest I found, you just email your prescription and they will quote. It has to be emailed by the RE for final confirmation and as long as it is by 2pm they deliver the next day. I found it all very easy and it saved me hundreds of pounds. Asda was actually more expensive than Stork but was good to top up and still cheaper than the RE.

Happy Christmas everyone and ALL THE BEST for 2017 xx


----------



## Savasanna

First off - Aster, I'm so sorry to hear this and absolutely understand a need to take a break. I hope this time is healing for you and your DH. You're both in my thoughts. 

AFM - my wife and I decided to do a SUPER early test bc we just wanted to see the neg (sounds confusing but we needed to ground ourselves and we figured a bfn wouldn't be all that upsetting right now as it's so early) and there's the faintest of lines. Faint but absolutely there. I tested with a FRER and I'm 10 days past my trigger. I've never triggered before, how long does it usually take to get out of your system?


----------



## klik

Asterimou: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I don't know if or when you'll get this, my dear, but I'm really really sorry it didn't work.. I think you did your very best: you chose a clinic that has a good reputation, went with an RE you felt comfortable with, had your tubes clipped though that is psychologically painful, your DH took supplements, you did ICSI, put your feet up after ET... really, nothing more could have been expected of you. I'm terribly sorry the little embryo didn't stick. Thank you so, so much for the info on medication--I'll be needing that soon... This journey is so difficult--we seek help, invest loads of money and time and care, and often we still get nothing in return--apart from knowing we really tried. As you grieve this stage and consider your next, I hope whatever you choose to do brings you the family you really crave. Certainly there is no doubt you deserve that. Take care... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Disneyfan: what amazing news! I am sooooo happy for you... I think your plan of when to tell whom sounds really sensible--it's really clever to tell your boss so she can work with you and you can be more comfortable at home... I'm sorry your symptoms are so severe. Were they this bad when you were expecting your DD? I wish you forbearance until you pass into a more comfortable stage of pregnancy, when those fabled happy hormones presumably kick in... Hang in there, and congratulations! :hugs:

Scooby: interesting about the cramps... 9DPO is way too early, though! I hope you get your Christmas BFP this time around! :dust: Oh yeah, as for Clexane/Lovenox, I noticed Asterimou was on that too, so yeah, that may well be a UK thing. In the US I think it's only if there's some reason to suspect clotting problems, yes...

Boopin: :hugs:

Amanda: I hope you're doing well, and that your pregnancy is progressing beautifully! :hugs:

Wish: Your mock transfer is coming up, no? FX'ed for a cooperative cervix! O:)

Sava: I hope you turn out not to need those meds! Sometimes when you least expect it... When is OTD? :dust:

AFM: Thought I'd check in from NZ. We're taking an easy day today, because I have horrible hayfever, a cold, AND some bleeding (my period, maybe? But 3 weeks 2 days after D&C? My RE said 4-6 weeks. Gah!)... We're interpreting this as my body telling me to SLOW DOWN. Yesterday we had an awesome 7-hour adventure in a cave that has lots of glowworms. Lovely! But yeah, maybe my body just wants me to take it easy for a bit longer. Ho, hum. :coffee:


----------



## klik

Sava: sorry, we cross-posted... I believe 10 days is roughly the amount of time it takes for a 10,000iu hcg shot to leave the system... So, it could be that. You're pretty much exactly at the crossroads, I believe... I hope it turns out to be your BFP! :dust:


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, Klik - my obsessive googling seems to say the same. We'll definitely be testing again tomorrow. Here's hoping!


----------



## scoobybeans

Disney- sounds like a good plan! I'm sorry you're feeling nauseous though :(

aster- If you see this, just know my thoughts are with you and your husband, and I 100% understand about needing to get some distance from this whole process. I felt like that last year and I'm starting to feel like that again. Infertility is one of the most difficult & frustrating things I've ever gone through. I hope that you find peace with whatever decision that you make. :hugs: Best wishes for 2017!

sava- Eeek!!! Can't wait to hear what happens today. FX super hard for you & your wife!!

klik- Exploring caves full of glow worms sounds amazing and about a thousand times cooler than what I've been doing lately. (Except seeing Rogue One which was pretty awesome.) Hope you feel better soon! I'm wondering now why Lovenox is not standard protocol here and if I need to bring this up with my RE. Hmm.

AFM, I've been driving myself a little nuts this cycle because I was hopeful that once the polyp was gone I'd get my BFP right away. I know, I know. Unrealistic. So the deal is that my cycles have been getting shorter and shorter all year with spotting that increased from 1 day to 4 days. (I've had a 25-day cycle for like 15+ years but the last 6 months were only 21-22 days.) 

I kept asking my doctor if it was from the polyp and she said that no, polyps typically cause mid-cycle spotting and my cycles are getting shorter because of my age. (Hmpf.) So, long story not so short, I'm on day 25 of my cycle today and JUST started spotting. Naturally, I thought BFP. But I'm 11DPO today and think I got an evap on a FRER this morning, so I'm calling it- this is not my month. Taking it a little hard but it's very encouraging that I seem to be back to normal. Down to two more natural tries and then onto IVF, which I will freely admit terrifies me.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello lovely ladies!

first off, I'm positive I missed you but Aster - my heart is with you. :hugs: I hope you get the rest and relaxation you need to heal and take whatever future you have in front of you by the horns. I am really starting to get to the same point, but I have to hold on for my 4 frosties. I completely understand the excitement of something new, something new to think about and plan and have fun with. The world really is your oyster and I know you'll make the most of it whether you keeping trying and go DE (welcome to my club) or decide to move on. You're in my thoughts.

disney - WAHOO on the heartbeat and successful scan!! :happydance: I'm really just so thrilled for you. I think I keep saying that - sorry I'm redundant!

sava - EEEEK x2!! I can't wait to hear what happens today! i hope that wasn't the trigger and that it's the start of yet another BFP!
ohhhh you're so lucky to live in Portland! I'd love to move up there and get an awesomely cute condo. Maybe that's what we'll do if we ever have to downsize. Unfortunately, the biggest hurdle for that would be for DH's work to agree to let him work from home! I do love where we live but I've come to the realizing that it's too big if we don't end up having kids.

klik - yes, dear, take care of yourself! Though the cave of glowworms does sound incredible!! 

scooby - ahhhhh, another possible BFP!! I hope I hope!!

hi amanda!! I hope you're gearing up to enjoy your last Christmas with just the two of you! :)

afm - biopsy today at 2:30, weeeeee! I assume Capt Uncooperative Cervix will be in town. Lessons learned this cycle - PIO shots are the devil and they give me cramps, cold-like symptoms, somewhat sore boobs, sleepless nights. So I'm really REALLY going to try not to go crazy in the TWW next cycle and just let it ride. Also, I'm planning on signing up for some running races throughout the year starting at the end of Feb - I need something to thwart those plans! But if not, at least I'll be getting back into shape!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Aster - I'm not sure if you will get this message, but I'm sending you the biggest hugs and the warmest wishes right now. I pray that you and your husband are able to find comfort together this Christmas and beyond. :hugs::hugs:

Sava - Fingers crossed that this is the start of some exciting news! :dust: that this is it for you and that the trigger is no longer in your system! :hugs:

Klik - My symptoms with DD interestingly didn't show up until around 14-18 weeks, right when they normally disappear for most people. I'm not sure if I'm feeling more symptoms this time because I'm not doing acupuncture like I did last time, or if it's because it's just a different pregnancy. Either way, it's still manageable, so I'll take it. 
NZ is on my list of places I definitely want to visit. I hear it's amazing and gorgeous there! After my D&C, my doctor told me to expect my next period 6 weeks later. It started exactly 6 weeks after (and I thought, _man_ she's good! :haha:). I also remember it seemingly starting again as soon as I thought it was over. Hopefully you aren't bleeding much anymore and it ends soon. 

Scooby - You never know. It could still be early. I'm not too familiar with what evap lines can possibly mean when it comes to a potential early detection of a BFP, but I'm still holding on to hope for you. :hugs:

Wish - I hope that the biopsy went smoothly for you today and that you get good results. :hugs:

Boopin - :hugs:

Amanda - How are you feeling?


----------



## Wish2BMom

biopsy sucked. That is all.

(thankfully the whole thing only lasted a couple of minutes so I was in and out but DAMN)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Awww sorry it sucked, Wish. Thankfully it's over. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Savasanna

Glad it's over with, Wish! 

(afm - test was solidly negative last night. So Sunday was, obviously, the trigger. keeping my fingers crossed for Thursday, though!)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck, Sava! :hugs:


----------



## Savasanna

:) :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed Sava!!! my schedule is all off this week, I thought today was Thurs. One more day!


----------



## Disneyfan88

I wish it was Thursday. I'm finding it so incredibly hard to feel motivated at work this week. Everyone else being off makes me sooooo not want to work. :haha:


----------



## Savasanna

I know, Disney! I feel like I'm just suffering through the days to get through this week!


----------



## Disneyfan88

My company is letting us go after working a half day on Friday. But I don't think they really expect people to be working those morning hours. At least, I hope not. :haha:


----------



## Savasanna

That's awesome. I was dreaming that we'd get let go early tomorrow, but that's not going to happen. Boo.


----------



## Wish2BMom

sava - results?? 

I've had the most ridiculously busy week so I actually had a hard time trying to think about Christmas and get everything in order!! Seems I can multitask at work but I can't multitask work and life stuff very well. Good thing I'm not in a real cycle this month! HOO-EYY!

I have a 1/2 day today though and I'm going to brave the mall. I don't mind the crowds too much, especially when I know exactly where I'm going. The retail therapy still helps me, the Christmas decorations all around... :)

I hope you're all doing well and I wish you the Merriest of Christmases! :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - We had a half day yesterday, too. DH and I decided to go and see Moana. We tried a new theater near my in-laws' house (we were eating dinner there yesterday) -- leather recliner seats that you can reserve ahead of time? Heavenly and so comfortable! The movie was great and a nice treat after a long week at work. I hope the malls weren't too horrendous and that you were able to get everything you needed for Christmas. 

I love Christmas! Everything about it -- decorations, music, movies, food, and getting together with family. DD is totally into everything this year (including presents, of course :haha:). Santa is coming tonight. Most things are put together, but we have just a couple of last minute touches to complete after she goes to sleep and we bring some of the stuff out. 

I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Sava: Very curious how your Thursday test went!

Scooby: I'm sorry you don't seem to have gotten your natural BFP, but glad your body is going back to normal... Here's hoping it's a good sign for your next attempt! :dust:

Wish: I'm really sorry your biopsy sucked, but glad it's well behind you now. I hope your mall trip went well and that you had an excellent Christmas! Also, I'm really sorry to hear about your near-exhaustion with this whole process--I feel it too... but I'm really glad you're able to hang in there. One of those other frosties is bound to take... I so hope this coming year is our year... Here's hoping for thwarted race plans! :dust:

Disneyfan: Glad you and DD have been able to thoroughly enjoy Christmas! Strange that the symptom pattern is so different this time, but they do say every pregnancy is different. How are you feeling?! :hugs:

AFM: In Australia now, and the hayfever has mostly let up. The cold died out quickly. I had my beta measured about a week ago, and it was down to 18. So my bleed really was my period, it looks like... I have a saline-infused sonogram scheduled for tomorrow... Scheduling tests in the antipodes has been remarkably easy! So yeah, HPT + sonogram tomorrow--hoping for the all-clear... and I'm monitoring for ovulation... getting ready for another cycle in New York in mid-January... :wacko: The miscarriage was due to trisomy 15. It's good to know why, but still hurts... I also had an extra, unexpected result on that test: a pericentric inversion on chromosome 4, which, if it was inherited, may be part of the reason for our difficulty conceiving--if either I or DP have that inversion, possibly some of his or my gametes are defective, as pericentric inversions apparently cause a greater number of copying errors (recombinant chromosomes) while the gametes are being produced (sometimes leading to no pregnancy, sometimes to miscarriage, sometimes to developmental disabilities...). But apparently the inversions themselves don't cause problems for the carrier, so if it wasn't for the trisomy the little bean (a boy) might well have made it and been healthy... *sigh*


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - I'm glad your hay fever has let up. How did the sono go yesterday? I hope you get down to zero quickly. Need to get your mid-January show on the road. 
That's quite a bundle of information to take in from the results. Is there anything to be done about the inversion thing? Yeah, it's good to know but awful at the same time. There's always a 'next time' available so I cannot wait to be cycle buddies with you! :dust:

disney - I LOVE those theaters! we have one near us called Chunky's where we can eat a full meal, have beers, etc. We love it. We have the even fancier ones where you can choose your seats and make reservations but we've only been to that one once.

I hope everyone else is doing well and had a wonderful holiday!

I've gotten AF and she's gone now, started BCP last night to sit in the holding pattern until results are received. Won't get those until around 1/9, so just more waiting. I was giving serious thought to just skipping a cycle, give my body a break. But I almost think going on, off, back on meds is probably not the greatest thing for my body either. So I'll just keep it hopped up on drugs. :)


----------



## Savasanna

Hey all! Thursday's test was a bfn but then Friday's beta came back at 6.9. It was so low that my wife and I didn't really think anything of it but Tuesday's repeat was 104! So doubling time of just under 24 hours. I have my third beta tomorrow and am PRAYING it's a healthy number!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Sava - Exciting news!!! Praying that your little bean continues to thrive!! :happydance:

Klik - I hope your sonogram went ok and that all looks good. It sounds like your beta should be down to zero soon, and you'll hopefully be ready to start again soon. I know how difficult it must have been to get the results of the testing back. :hugs: Hopefully your doctor will be able to shed more light on the inversion thing, and hopefully you might be able to do something to get around that obstacle. I'm praying so hard for your success. :hugs:

Wish - You're probably right about the idea of bouncing on and off the meds. I've got everything crossed for you that your results lead to answers and that your next transfer is the one. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

sava - WOAH!!! That's wonderful!!! I can't wait to hear about the next beta. That's a miracle right there. Are they concerned at all? I ask b/c I had a low beta earlier this year (ended up as a chemical) and they were concerned it was an ectopic. 

disney - thank you! I hope so too.

Sometimes the thought creeps in about statistics - statistically, at least one of us will never have kids. I often think that in the groups that I'm on here. Not in a 'woe is me' way, but more logically, I guess. But statistically, I could be that 'one' for many women on here.
Enough of that nonsense...


----------



## Savasanna

They did bring up the 'ectopic' word, yes.. That's what the third beta tomorrow is supposed to rule out. I'm not TOO worried about that, though. The cramping I'm having is centralized which, I believe, wouldn't be the case in an ectopic. 

But we'll see what tomorrow says.


----------



## boopin4baby

KMFX for you Sava!! Sending you tons of GL dust!! :dust:


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, Boopin'!


----------



## Wish2BMom

whew!! I like that answer!!! good luck today!!! Fingers so crossed for you!!


----------



## amanda1235

Sava good luck!! 

Klik, glad to see your beta is coming down. I really really hope you only need the one more shot in NYC.

Wish, how are you doing? Gearing up for an FET, I think, right?

Boopin and Disney, how are you feeling? 

Scooby, when are you moving again? 

Sorry if I missed anything! Trying to catch up after the holidays &#128522;


----------



## Wish2BMom

how are YOU doing, amanda?? how's the little one?

still waiting on the ERA results here, should be here on 1/9. So we wait...then schedule the FET accordingly. :coffee:


----------



## amanda1235

I'm doing pretty good. Still get nausea most days, but it's manageable. Had my 20 week scan on Thursday and found out we're having a girl. I still get so nervous before scans, and it all still seems so surreal.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - Congrats on finding out the gender! Little girls are so fun! <3 

I'm sorry to hear that you're still experiencing nausea. Mine has been fairly constant since about 6 weeks, with me throwing up maybe 1-3 times a day. Some days are better where I'm feeling nauseous but don't actually throw up. I'm constantly tired, but that's to be expected. I definitely feel more symptoms this time than I did last time. I'm not sure if it's just due to being a different pregnancy, if it was because I was doing acupuncture last time, or if we are maybe dealing with differences caused by a different gender. I'm doing the MaterniT21 blood test in about a week, which will actually tell us the gender while checking for possible genetic issues. 

I hope your nausea ends soon. Funnily, last time, I didn't start feeling nauseous until the second trimester hit -- weeks 14-18. After that, I was feeling better.


----------



## Disneyfan88

And Happy New Year, ladies!!


----------



## FPD

Hi everyone,

Happy new year to everyone:happydance:
Sorry to jump on here, I was just looking for a little hope.
I'm on my last day of stims for my first IVF cycle via the NHS. I've only got one follicle so I am set to do a retrieval on Thursday. I was on 450iu of Menopur. 
I was devastated. My lone folly is 19mm and my lining is good. I'm trying to be hopeful but I've only got one shot. Any words of hope, or stories where someone has had a poor response but went on to get a BFP would be welcome. Xo


----------



## Wish2BMom

happy new year, everyone!!

amanda - so sorry to hear that you're still nauseous! And CONGRATS on Team Pink! :) I hope your nausea ends soon so you can enjoy the last half of the pregnancy. Hopefully it just means growth spurts and lots of hair or something! :)

Disney - you too! I wonder if you're having a boy?? I can't wait for you to find out!

FPD - welcome! I'm so sorry for your situation - I've been there too many times. So unfortunately, I can't provide any words of solitude, but I can say that it only takes one! Your follicle and lining sound just right so as long as there is a good egg in there, you've obviously got a shot!! FX'ed for you!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I've been wondering about the possibility of a boy, too. We'll see! I take that blood test next Monday. Last time, I got the results in a week, but I think it can take anywhere from 1-3 weeks. I can't say we got much out of the test last time since we did PGS on those embryos, but my doctor still urged me to do it. Next ultrasound is with my regular OB office on Wednesday. My RE offered to scan me again at her office if I want it when I go there for the blood test. You're results should be coming back soon, right? I'm sure you're ready to get the ball rolling. 

FPD - Welcome! I'm sorry to see that you didn't respond well. I've seen so many stories of success where ladies only had one embryo to transfer. Your follicle size and lining sound great. I wish you the best and hope that this egg leads to the BFP that you long for and deserve. :hugs: Good luck! :dust:


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey everyone! Happy 2017 :) Sorry I've been MIA for a couple of weeks. The move got pretty intense and then I got a BAD stomach flu. I'm still not 100% but I came to work today because I've been out since before Christmas so there's a lot to do. Up side, I lost 6 lbs ;)

klik- I think it's good to get some answers, even though sometimes it can be hard to know what to make of those answers. I hope at least this gave you and DP some closure and that maybe these results can help explain things a bit. One way of looking at things is that your body _wants_ to be pregnant, but when things weren't going well your body knew what to do about it. So I think that's a good sign. Best of luck with your next cycle!

sava- OMG Congrats on the BFP!!! How exciting :) Any updates?

wish- I know what you mean about taking a break and also about feeling ready to give up sometimes. On my last thread I was on here I was that one person who didn't have a baby, and it really sucked. Still, seeing pictures of all of their babies now dressed up for Halloween and stuff gives me hope that the majority of women DO beat infertility. I hope your results are good and your FET goes smoothly :)

Amanda- congrats on a baby girl!!!:pink: Did you have any idea or were you surprised? I really hope your nausea lets up soon!

FPD- welcome and good luck on your transfer. I've heard plenty of positive stories about one follie. FX for you!

Disney- For some reason I think you're having a girl. Can't wait to find out!

boopin- How are you doing?

AFM, unfortunately I've been in no state to BD so this cycle is probably a wash. I haven't even taken any OPK's because I can't find them! I should be ovulating around tomorrow and it's my birthday too so maybe we'll get one try in there ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, the stomach flu completely has made it's rounds around the globe! I'm so sorry that you were feeling sick for so long! but yeah...6lbs! HAHA!

how was the move? are you feeling at home yet? I'm sure it'll take awhile. Do you have snow? and HAPPY BIRTHDAY tomorrow! :cake:

disney - yep, ready to get this show on the road. Should get results next week sometime. They said 3 weeks, but I have this weird feeling that it'll be a little longer. Just being over the holidays and such. Then based on the results, I'm not sure how long it will take them to recalculate the cycle (I'd think we'd only adjust the transfer day one day earlier or later) but if I have a low-lying infection, I might have to get rid of that first. So who knows.

klik - how's the trip going? are you still abroad?

how was everyone else's holidays?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Scooby - I'm so sorry to hear that you've been sick! That definitely makes it hard when you are moving (DH got sick when we were getting down to the wire for our open house, so our moms and I were scrambling to finish cleaning, packing, and tidying up. :dohh: Are you completely moved over? I hope you have a wonderful birthday!!

Wish - Hopefully your results don't take too long to come back and you don't have any infections or issues to deal with before starting. :hugs:


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I know, the bug seems to be particularly strong this year! We thought DH was out of the woods but he got sick this morning. And then my niece got sick at school today. Yikes! The move was so tough but we LOVE the new place! The lake is beautiful & my dogs are really into watching the geese lol. It'll be even better once we find everything and get totally settled in. Thanks for the birthday wishes!! How is everything going with you? Any results from the mock transfer yet?

Disney- Illness always seems to happen at the worst possible times, doesn't it? Probably because of stress! We are totally 100% moved in now, woohoo! Thank you for the birthday wishes!! Is your nausea starting to ease up a bit? I hope so :hugs:

I only managed to do one OPK last night (15 DPO) and it was negative so I thought our single BD session in the morning was probably too late. But then I could swear I had O pains late last night/early this morning so...??? I've O'd on day 16 of my cycle once or twice so I guess anything is possible. (Also thinking maybe being sick pushed things back?) Meanwhile, I'm looking into possibly purchasing leftover meds to save money. Anyone here ever do that? I found a website that seems legit. Speaking of meds, I have about a million questions lol.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Scooby - I hope the timing worked out for you guys. :thumbup: I've never bought leftover meds from anywhere. What kind of meds are you needing to get? Every time I think the nausea is letting up, it comes back in full force at bedtime. 

We had a scan at my OB's office on Wednesday, and all continues to look well. Measurements are spot on, and the heartbeat sounded strong. We've accepted that it's real, but it's still so hard to believe after all of the fertility procedures (and money! :wacko:) we've been through before now. I go to my RE's office on Monday for the MaterniT21 blood test. Hopefully we won't discover anything bad from the test results. I'm dying to know the gender, too. With DD, we transferred a genetically tested embryo, so we knew the gender before I was even pregnant with her (we transferred based on embryo grade/quality, not gender though). Knowing then and not now makes it even harder to be patient. :haha:


----------



## scoobybeans

Disney- I hope so too but don't think the odds are in our favor this month. It's ok, we still have one more natural try before we're moving to IVF. (And at this point I'm just assuming we're going to go forward so I'm trying to get all my ducks in a row.) I'm so sorry your nausea is still this bad :( Is there any medication they can give you? Hooray for a positive scan!! It's pretty amazing the way everything worked out for you. I guess sometimes it's just your time! GL with your test today. Looking forward to hearing the results soon!

Oh and the meds are for an antagonist protocol, so Gonal F, Ganirelix and hmmmm... can't remember the rest lol. I think I've decided to just purchase them new, since you never know if they've been stored properly.

Has anyone here ever done the antagonist protocol? I'm assuming they're starting me out on that because of my age and low AFC, although my AMH is on the high side and my FSH was pretty low last time they tested me.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Scooby - I haven't asked for any medication as I prefer not take anything unless absolutely necessary. A lot of ladies have it much worse than me, so I'm actually grateful that I don't think I have to have medication to function. 

I was on a protocol that sounds similar to yours during my 2 IVF cycles. My AFC was low (9), as was my AMH (0.64). My doctor put me on gonal-f, menopur, ganirelix, and I triggered with novarel. The doctors office showed me how to combine my gonal-f and menopur into one syringe so that I could reduce the number of overall injections. :thumbup:


----------



## amanda1235

Scooby I was on an antagonist protocol too. Gonal-F, luveris, and triggered with ovidrel. The meds weren't so bad to give, once you get over the injection part. Oh, there was also orgalutran (which is the antagonist....same as ganirelix I THINK)


----------



## klik

Hi, dear ladies! :wave: Back from vacation, unfortunately... It was mostly really nice--a needed break! I'll try to write individual responses, probably tomorrow, but I hope you are all well and that you all have a wonderful 2017! My immediate news: Cornell asked for a beta today, and I was really kinda hoping it would be indicating a new pregnancy, but sadly it was 1.7... Well, at least that is not getting in the way of trying another IVF cycle, but yeah, truth be told I was madly hoping we could avoid all that cost and stress and unpleasantness... Unrealistic, I know. So, IVF, here we come again (as soon as possible...)!

:hugs: to all--sorry for the brevity but I'm totally behind on everything!


----------



## scoobybeans

Disney- Totally understand not wanting to take anything. I'm glad it's not so bad you can't still function. I always feel just awful for women who have to deal with that. Haha my AFC is 9 as well! My AMH is surprisingly okay for my age but I think they want to jump right in with the "best" protocol with me since we're OOP and this is our only shot. Your protocol sounds just like mine, except I think I'm using an Ovidrel trigger instead. That's awesome about mixing injections. Hope they show me that trick too!

Amanda- Hmmm, interesting! Good to know that protocol worked for you. Maybe I'll get lucky too :) How are you feeling hun? Any new scan pics?

klik- Welcome back! I'm so glad you had a nice, relaxing time on your vacation. I'm sorry your beta didn't give you the results you hoped for. On the plus side, I think we might end up being cycle buddies :)

wish, boopin, sava- Hope you're all doing well!

AFM, got suspicious spotting/light cramping on 6DPO (yesterday) which has since disappeared. It CAN'T POSSIBLY be implantation because I'm not that lucky. :nope: But of course there's the "what if" and the hope that pops up, and I just can't help thinking how amazing it would be if it were true. Far more likely, my screwed up body has decided to start AF dreadfully early again.

The plan: Summon the willpower not to test until 9DPO, which is Friday. Stop googling "implantation bleeding 6 DPO" because it is NOT HELPING me keep my grip on reality.

The reality: Break down and test tomorrow morning at 8DPO. Get a BFN but still ask my doctor for a beta at my appointment tomorrow afternoon because I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck, scooby! :dust: I'm proof that even the unthinkable is possible! :thumbup:


----------



## scoobybeans

Thank you! I keep thinking "Well, it happened for Disney..." LOL.

Recap, for anyone following along:

Light spotting 6-9DPO
Cramping (sometimes quite painful) 6-8DPO
Tested today 9DPO, very white BFN on IC

For the symptom spotters:

Only unusual things this cycle are I'm very hungry & very thirsty. I've also been more tired than usual, especially in the evening. TBH, I'm not holding out much hope that I'm pregnant. Just figured I'd share in case someone obsessively searches for this down the road like I've been doing these past few days ;)

It's been so quiet on here! Hope everyone is doing well. I have to go to a wake tonight for my best friend's dad. It was sudden and I'm sad. He was very cool.


----------



## amanda1235

Scooby, sorry about the negative :(. Also, sorry you have to go to a wake tonight. You're right it has been pretty quiet. 
Has anyone heard from Boopin? How are you doing? How are things going? 

Wish, Klik, Disney, Sava...hey! Hope you're doing well. New cycles must be coming up?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Scooby - I'm sorry for the loss of your friend's dad. It's always hard losing good people. :hugs: I'm also sorry that your test came up negative. I'm always holding out hope for you ladies to get surprise BFPs. :hugs::hugs:

Amanda - How are you doing?

Wish - Any news on the test results?

Klik - Welcome back. I'm so glad that you had a wonderful time! I'm sorry that your test came back negative. I'm keeping everything crossed that this next cycle brings you the joy and success that you so very much deserve! :hugs:

Boopin - I'm thinking of you and hope you are doing well.

Sava - If you are lurking, I hope you are doing well, too!

Pregnancy is turning out to be a literal pain in the butt. I have what I'm fairly sure is posterior pelvic pain. Pain that sits very low in the back at waist level that travels back and forth between there and my left butt cheek. It hurts whenever I bend, get up, walk up and down stairs, put on pants, etc. :dohh: I keep reminding myself that it's worth it in the long run no matter how painful it's turning out to be. Hopefully it's temporary.

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## scoobybeans

Amanda- No, haven't heard from boopin at all. Even looked on her journal the other day but no updates. Hoping everything is ok with her!

Disney- That sounds like it could be sciatic nerve pain to me. Does it sometimes radiate down the backs of your legs? If this is the issue, there are a lot of great stretches that help tremendously. One is lie on your back, bring your knees up so your feet are flat on the floor, cross one leg over the other and press the side of that leg/thigh towards your other side so you're stretching out the hip and lower back. Sorry if that description sucks but look up stretches and you'll see what I mean :)

Hope everyone else is doing ok & just busy or hibernating for winter!

AF came on Friday for me. I'm hoping the short cycle was due to stress/illness, but if I do have low progesterone then at least I know I'll be taking that during my IVF cycle. At least this means I'm one step closer to starting! One of our two classes starts tomorrow night. I also got the sign off from the high risk OBGYN (who I hated BTW) so just a few more steps and we're there. Woot!


----------



## klik

Hello, dear gals!

Wish: Thanks for the thoughts and wishes! I hear you on the stats... Still, I think one of those little frozen beans of yours will stick... And I can't wait to hear about your pregnancy, when it comes, as it develops! Have you received the results of your receptivity array?! I hope whatever the data is, you finally find success in your next attempt. Really rooting for you...

Sava: how's it going?! I hope your third beta was healthy, and you've got a nice, good, lasting pregnancy with a lovely THB at the end of it...

Disneyfan: Thanks for the wishes... Re. your pelvic pain... ugh! Life is not making it easy, huh? I mean, at this point, I'd go through pretty much any torture for a healthy baby, but it shouldn't be necessary... :hugs: I hope the pain (and the nausea!) lets up soon. So glad your scan last week looked good! Such a relief! I've got my fingers firmly crossed for the results of your MaterniT21 test. I guess you're getting your results today? (Even though it's a holiday?) I really hope you get the all clear... [-o&lt; also, very curious about the gender!

Amanda: OMG, a girl!!!!! <3<3<3 So sorry about the nausea but so happy the scan went well! May you have a healthy and happy continuation!

FPD: not sure if you're still lurking, but by now you perhaps know how it went? This is belated, but while I've no experience of success yet, I do know of a number of women who had success with only one follicle in an IVF cycle. Good luck!

Scooby: Aw, sorry the natural attempts were hijacked by your illness... Hopefully this cycle, though! If you do have to do IVF, though, I'm also on the antagonist protocol (very similar to yours--I think Gonal-F or Follistim is the one you forgot, probably... except I'm doing estrogen priming beforehand, to suppress cysts and try to get my follicles to be roughly the same size before the cycle starts).

Boopin: really hope you're ok... :hugs:

AFM: my saline sonogram was not so great, unfortunately--I still had some retained products of conception, and they were being fed by a blood vessel... I was warned that if I do get pregnant again and the embryo implants in that region, that's another miscarriage. (We still tried naturally, but as you know, no joy). So, Cornell said "no" to a January cycle... and then I thought about it--after all, it's my uterus that's compromised, not my ovaries--so, after huge difficulties getting in touch with Cornell (we were on a boat, which was nice, but pretty isolated) I asked if I could freeze embryos, and they said fine.

So I'm in NY, as of yesterday! In the immigration queue, there's a video of president Obama welcoming us to the US, and I almost cried--that's the last time I'll see that video... Anyway, my RE said he'll scan me on CD 9 (Thursday) to try to determine if I've cleared those products of conception (the doc who scanned me in Australia said it should be visible from a normal scan, no saline infusion needed) and in that case we can convert from a frozen to a fresh cycle. I'm feeling bullish about that (I think, fashionably based on absolutely zero evidence, that my uterus has cleared), but really bearish about getting pregnant this cycle. Weird, huh? Still, the right thing to do, for me, is always persevere, so here I am...


----------



## klik

Oh, Scooby, we cross-posted! I'm glad you got the ob/gyn's sign-off--still hoping you don't need it, though... Good luck this cycle!


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- Hello there! Nice to see you on here again :) Yes, Gonal F or Follistim is the other one. What do you take for estrogen priming? I wonder if I'm on that too? Good luck on Thursday! As always, your optimism is so inspiring. Whatever happens, it feels good to do _something _doesn't it?

Disney- Hope you got good results! Thinking of you :)

AFM, my boss dropped a major bombshell on me yesterday that I'm still trying to process. Basically he's giving me an opportunity to own a majority share of the company. I'm running most things now but I don't do the operational stuff like billing, payroll, insurance etc. So there would be a lot to learn, and the success or failure of the business would fall on my shoulders. High stress for high reward. 

Not great timing when I've decided to make my #1 focus starting a family, but an opportunity that I just don't think I can pass up. Life sure does like to twist and turn, doesn't it? I think I'm going to see if we can transition in March or April so I can take February to make IVF my priority. Short term, it would be tough for sure. But long term, if we succeed, we'll be able to offer our child and my stepson so many better opportunities. What do you guys think?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!! sorry for the silence - unintended for sure. Work has been nutso and I also managed a trip down to NC to see my family. 

ERA results = have another ERA. Ugh. The results came back that they were 80% sure that we should push out the transfer date by a day but b/c they were not 100% sure, it could actually only need to be pushed out by 12 hrs. So in order to land on the most optimal transfer time and be more sure of it, we're doing ANOTHER mock cycle. I got AF on Saturday and started my estrace/baby aspirin. I await further instruction, but it seems we'll have the biopsy on day 21 of the cycle, after we determine which day is day 1. So probably first week of Feb, I guess. Then wait 3 more weeks for the results. THEN start the next FET cycle. I wonder if they can put a rush on the results or something...I'll ask.

Disney - so glad to see you're doing well! Good luck with the upcoming test, I'm sure all will be great!

klik - welcome back! to the thread AND the US! hahaha :haha: I'm always so happy to see your optimism - I stand with you! Great idea about moving forward and freezing any embryos. I really hope they can get a few more out of you this time (or do you only go for one?)

I was on the Gonal-F (max dose), menopur combo in my IVFs as well, with either Ganorelix or Cetrotide as the antagonist and then I think Pregnyl as my trigger. Max doses of all for a long time (up to 16 days once, i think?? or maybe it was cd16, but still - $$$$$$$!!) I hope no one has to go through that. I also combined mine into one shot - you do the menopur first b/c you have to 'make' it, then squirt the dose of gonal into that vial, then pull it all up together into one syringe. Easy peasy.

amanda - I missed the post of the gender announcement but caught it on klik's post - congrats!!!!

sava - yes, updates on you!
boopin - same thing, I hope you're well and just busy

I hope work is going to be slightly more calm but I doubt it so if I don't check back in for a bit, it's not b/c I've left. :) hugs to you all!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Scooby - Thanks for the tips on the stretches. The pain thankfully started easing on Sunday. Not sure if it has anything to do with the fact that I started sleeping with a pillow between my legs, but anything that might help is A-OK in my book. Here's to hoping it stays away! :thumbup: I'm sorry that AF came, but it's exciting that you are cleared to start soon. Your RE will definitely have your progesterone covered whether or not that was an issue. Good luck with your classes!

Klik - Welcome back to the US! I'm sorry that your sonogram didn't go well, but it's great that you don't have to waste the cycle and we're cleared to freeze embryos. Fingers crossed that this is it for you!! :dust: Will they continue to monitor you to ensure that the retained POC come out?

Wish - It must be frustrating to get inconclusive results. I'm sorry that you are having to do another mock cycle, but it's good news that they want to make sure they get it just right for you. Good luck with your next biopsy. :hugs:

AFM, I'm still waiting to hear back on the MaterniT21 results. I read somewhere that they typically take 1-3 weeks to come back. Last Monday, my doctor said she normally tells her patients roughly 2 weeks, but they've been coming back much faster lately. The lab is in Southern California, and we live in the SF Bay Area further north. Hopefully being in the same state puts us on a shorter timeline. The results for DD came back in exactly one week last time. I'm anxious for the results!


----------



## klik

Scooby: You'll be cycling next month, right? The estrogen priming is for the cycle before the active cycle, so if you were doing that, I reckon you'd know by now! :winkwink: I've been using transdermal patches. My RE is a real believer, and right now so am I... it just kind of helps discourage cysts from growing (a must for me!) and also it slows down the lead follicle so it doesn't grow too far ahead of the smaller ones. Might be worth asking your RE about it--you're supposed to put the patch on a week after ovulating in the "prep" cycle (and it doesn't interfere with natural attempts at conception, which is extra-nice, especially compared to BCP or norethisterone used for similar purposes...) But most people don't use it, so if you don't, don't worry about it! Good luck! As for your business, it sounds soooo exciting! I say go for it! But yeah, good idea on trying to make it a bit later, after your potential IVF. It will be hard to juggle so much responsibility and a new baby, if it comes, but I get the feeling you're a rise-to-the-occasion kind of person, so I'm sure you'll make it work! :thumbup:

Wish: hey! Sorry you're having to work so hard... do you enjoy it, though, or is it too much? And as for the ERA, ugh!!! :dohh: I mean, ok, it makes sense to fine-tune the process, but I think I'd be climbing up the wall in your case. I wish you much patience! :coffee: Glad you got to see your family--sounds really nice! Oh, so part of the reason for going to Cornell is to go for more than one at a time--my local clinic only lets me do natural cycle IVFs, due to my knackered ovaries. Last time at Cornell we only got two embryos, but boy did we get close to getting that THB...

Gals, it's so funny I'm coming across as optimistic. I feel kind of twisted, actually--like, "my uterus has definitely cleared up so I should do an IVF cycle, but then it's definitely not going to work." Obviously nonsensical--if it's not going to work I certainly shouldn't be doing it--but that's where my mind is at the mo... Oh, well, the mind just needs space to be nuts sometimes... :shrug:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha klik - I feel that way sometimes too! you are entitled to feel however twisted you want at any time!

work: I do enjoy it, better than being bored. And I seem to function quite well at this level of stress, but I also know that I'm not able to give 100% to everything I'm involved in. But I seem to be giving enough of a % for everyone to remain happy with me so that's a good thing! :) I do hope I get a break soon, though - I think I will. We're hiring a junior to be on my team and our 2 implementations should be live by the end of Feb, just in time for my next transfer.

speaking of which, I found out that after my next biopsy, I should be able to just either a) go straight on to estrace to start the next cycle or b) finish off 10 days of progesterone as if it were a natural cycle, get AF and get on estrace. So no real delays of being on BCP like we did with this last one, as the results should be back in by the time we'd transfer and we'll just adjust it by a day if necessary. WOO!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Great news, Wish. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

disney - what crazy trips do you have going on this year before baby comes? 

klik - how's NYC going?

scooby - that business opportunity sounds incredible! I agree, how could you not take them up on that? But yeah, hopefully you can time it just right so all of your stress is out the door by then. Many CEOs and women climbing the ladder have been successful at having and raising a family as well - you'll do wonderfully. 

how's everyone else?

boopin - thinking of you. i hope you're well.


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I hope you had fun on your NC trip! I have family down there as well :) Your protocol sounds identical to mine. I hope I don't need max doses though, that sounds rough! Thanks for your tip on combining shots. I'm definitely asking about that at our meds class this weekend. I'm so glad you don't have to wait this cycle! It sounds like our transfer dates will be pretty close. I can very much relate to your feelings on work. You're right- women can and do get to have both a family and a career these days!

Disney- I'm so glad your pain started to get better. Those long pregnancy pillow noodle thingies look awesome. I showed my DH and he told me he was going to steal it from me when I was done with it lol. He's a real pillow guy. Anyway, I hope you get your results soon, although I'm sure everything is just fine :)

klik- I should be starting in about 2-1/2 weeks. Argh!!! Thanks for the info on the estrogen priming. It sounds like I wont be doing that this round, but it's always good to know options for the future. Thank you also for your advice on my business opportunity. I think I've decided to go for it! In the long run, it will actually give me more control over my schedule. (Which potentially means more time to be with any little ones we may have.) That was so sweet about me being a rise to the occasion person. I guess I am! Never really thought about it. I'm definitely a late bloomer. I didn't get serious about life until my early thirties. It's weird, my aunt used to do astrology and she told me that my chart indicated that I'd be more successful in later life. Hmmm. Anyway, as for you I think it's totally okay to feel nuts! Honestly, I think any and all emotions are 100% acceptable with this process. Fear, anxiety, despair, anger, joy, hope... sometimes all at the same time ;)

Yikes, sorry for the novel lol! Hope everyone is having a great day. Anyone have fun plans for the weekend? I'll be watching my Packers hopefully winning on Sunday.


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: we cross-posted last time and I didn't even notice. Thanks for the welcome! I'm really glad to hear the pain has let up. I can imagine the anxiety, waiting for those results... I've got everything crossed that you get the all-clear...

Wish: it's good that you can kind of enjoy the pressure, and that your % are acceptable to all! The timings that are coming up all look good--I hope they align beautifully for you!

Scooby: so much better to be a late bloomer than to burn out early! Though of course those are not the only two options. 2 weeks is not far at all! Good luck!

I just had my scan, and unfortunately I've still got products of conception in my uterus... My RE explained that it's not only that the embryo may implant exactly there, in the wrong place, but also that any foreign matter in the uterus can cause the whole environment to be wrong: wrong hormones, etc. It runs interference. So... I'm afraid we'll freeze, this time around. Then I HAVE to sit the next one out, and use it to do a hysteroscopy to get the RPOC out. *sigh*... I was so hoping not to have to do one... Then, in March, I guess, I can come back and try to do a fresh/frozen combination. So much for my instincts!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Results from these test just came in. They came back negative (I believe for the 3 main trisomies). Gender results say we are having another girl! :kiss:

Scooby - I have a Snoogle pillow from my last pregnancy. My husband tried to steal it from me on more than one occasion. :haha: I haven't pulled it out just yet, but it's probably not a bad idea. Congrats on the job opportunity. It sounds like an excellent proposition, and I know you'd be great at it! 

Klik - I'm sorry that you are still retaining POC. I know you'd rather not do the hysteroscopy, but mine wasn't too bad. And the time will pass before you know it :hugs: Do the hormones that you referenced have any impact when you are stimming? Good luck with everything. Hang in there. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: WOW, what a relief! Congratulations on the all clear!!! :happydance: And oh, another little girl, how wonderful!!! <3<3<3 Super happy for you!!!

Thanks also for the thoughts and reassurance on the hysteroscopy... Yeah, I've never had one before. I'm not too sure whether the hormones have an impact on stimming--I assumed not, but I didn't ask, actually... Still, so far it certainly looks like my follicles are doing ok: something like 14, 11, 11, 9, 9, and a couple of smaller ones. Starting to have some hope that we'll get an extra embryo this time (so, three rather than two...)

Could you remind me... was the hysteroscopy after your m/c? Or were you just making sure your uterus was in tip-top shape generally (which it certainly seems to be!!! :thumbup:)


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls :coffee:

disney - CONGRATS!! :pink: well weren't we all wrong thinking baby girl was baby boy giving you different hormones! :haha: I'm so happy for you that everything came back negative - hopefully you can relax, even slightly, a bit more now. I know the worrying is never done, though.

klik - I've had a saline sonohysteroscopy before, is that what you're having? It's actually completely fine - I only had issues b/c my cervix wasn't cooperating and wouldn't let the catheter in. Once that was in, I didn't feel a thing and it was quick and easy. That sucks that you have POC, though - why do we have to keep waiting, waiting, WAITING?? 

scoob - great job on the decision to go for it! So what do you do, exactly? Just curious - and you may have told us already, I'm sorry if I don't remember. I was a late bloomer too (hello, trying for babies after 36...), in my career as well. I did fine earlier but I wasn't very dedicated. Though I think that was an easy thing to not be at the huge company I was at. You were either a drone or you got ahead based on who you know. Very rarely did (and does, still happening b/c DH works there) someone get the right amount of promotions based on their actual worth. Now I work for a very small, start-up company and I LOVE it and am quite motivated by the visibility.

on another note...Trump is sworn in today. Heaven help us all!


----------



## scoobybeans

kilk- I'm sorry the POC is impeding your next attempt. I had to do a hysteroscopy and D&C to remove a 1cm polyp in November for the exact same reasons (hormones get screwed up, embies like to implant in that spot, etc.) I have a sneaking suspicion the polyp is why I've never gotten a BFP. It was first discovered back in May of 2015 during an HSG but my OBGYN said it was "too small" at 5mm to cause any problems. My 1st RE wanted to remove it in December of 2015 but our insurance was changing in January and we only had time to do one quick monitored IUI cycle while it was covered. So we made the decision to do the IUI instead of remove the polyp. Fast forward to September of 2016, my new RE did a saline U/S and saw it had grown to 1cm. It doesn't sound big, but if you saw the photos from my surgery it took up like 1/4 of my uterus! So, very long story not short (lol) the surgery wasn't bad at all & I just wish I'd done it sooner. I think this might actually work out great for you, giving you a chance for more embies :)

Disney- Congratulations on your awesome test results and your little girl!!! :pink: Haha, I was right! Will you be sharing the gender with anyone? My sister and BIL found out but kept it a surprise from all of us until the birth, which was pretty fun actually. What's with guys and pillows lol? They're so funny.

wish- Thank you! I work for a kitchen and bath company. I do design, supply, project management and estimating for large affordable housing projects in the NYC metro area. I came here 3 years ago from a larger company where I worked for 11 years and was totally undervalued. This was a start-up and I've been running things since day one, so it shouldn't be too hard of a transition. I just need to learn the operational stuff like billing, payroll, etc. I actually hired my husband about a year ago because he was fed up with the field he was in, so he'll be running things with me (although I'm still in charge, naturally ;)). My boss is going to keep a 1/3 stake in the company so that takes some of the pressure off, as he has tons of experience on the operational side and a lot of great industry contacts. So it sounds like you and I both took really similar paths and are now in places that allow us to shine :) 

As for the Orange One, I can't even discuss him without getting angry & frankly terrified of what the future holds. :growlmad: I just want to stick my fingers in my ears and say "la la la not happening la la la".


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies! It certainly is a relief to get the results back. With all of the failed transfers that we've been through plus the abnormal embryos that we had to discard, it was hard to know what could happen this time. We are still doing other routine 1st trimester screening stuff, but I think this takes the pressure off a little. And while we ultimately would have been happy with either gender, we're thrilled to be able to reuse clothes and other girly things that we already have. :thumbup:

Klik - Your follicles sound like they are doing great! :thumbup: My hysteroscopy was performed at the same surgery center as my D&C (and by the same doctor - my RE). The procedure took a similar amount of time, and recovery was similar afterwards, though with less bleeding. I was put under for both. The hysteroscopy was done after my D&C and was mainly scheduled to make sure that everything looked good in there. She did remove a small amount of retained tissue related to the miscarriage but gave me the all clear otherwise. 

Wish - I'm so not looking forward to the swearing in of our new president. :dohh: Supposedly gambling places put it at 4-1 odds that he won't last through the end of the year. 

Scooby - Your job sounds great. I'm so thrilled for you!! We haven't shared the gender news with anyone yet, though I was itching to tell my parents as soon as we found out. We won't keep it a secret, but my husband wants to wait a little longer. 

I try not to talk about pregnancy stuff too much and be respectful of the journeys that you are all still embarked on. You've all been so supportive through my ups and downs, and this is where I feel the most at home on these forums. I sincerely want to see all of you succeed and believe that you will each get to that finish line. I hope you don't mind me continuing to hang around. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ms Disney - and EVERYONE ELSE...:haha: we all want each other to be successful and we want to share in that success with you. So we WANT you to stick around. If there are actually women on here who want to form relationships with each other but ONLY if they remain without children, they are psycho and gluttons for punishment or misery. I come on here for like-minded situations, support and to support others and, if I'm very lucky, a couple of friendships along the way. So YES, you BETTER stay here!!! :hugs: :friends:
Honestly, I may never get pregnant. I've literally got 4 more tries and then we're done. I might be that statistic that you know - the one-in-however-many that never has a baby. So be it. But that certainly does not mean that I wish for anyone else to be in my situation. And my cheerleader self LOVES the fact that I have people to root on!! 
Honestly x2, if someone left us just b/c they got preg, that's kinda crappy. I get the guilty feeling but you don't need to have that. If we make connections, we should be able to keep those connections. I would just feel like I was only here for you to have a shoulder to cry on and then once you got preg and left, we weren't good enough anymore. 

also, that's hysterical about the odds on OP (Orange Prez). He really is begging to be impeached. It'll be an interesting year, that is fo' sho'. 

scoob - your job sounds amazing, I've always wanted to have the talent to look at a space and just go crazy with someone else's money and design! I can draw, but that's really the extent of it. I am sure there is loads of training involved to be able to create a space but the beginning creative, look-past-what-is-to-what-can-be gene, I don't possess. So I am very jealous of you!! :)


----------



## amanda1235

Disney, congrats on the results and on having another girl! I feel the same as you, this forum is by far where I feel the most at home, all you ladies have been so supportive and amazing ofer the last....14+(?) months!! I also hope that my sticking around isn't making it difficult for anyone. Wish, I appreciate what you said! &#10084;&#65039; I have faith that one of those 4 tries will yield a healthy baby, but whatever happens we're here for you!

Klik, ugh, totally shitty that your uterus wasn't clear as you had thought/hoped. I've had 2 hysteroscopies, and both times I was under sedation, but not completely out of it. Whole procedure lasted 10-15 minutes, and although it wasn't fun, the nurses kept pumping in the pain meds at any sign I was in pain, so really wasn't so bad. Had some painful cramping for about 30-45 minutes after, then all was good. I spotted a bit, but nothing major! Your follicles seem great, here's hoping for more embryos this time!

Scoob, your job does sound cool!

Sava hope things are going well!

A quick update on me, I'll be 24 weeks on Sunday, and can feel her moving quite a bit. To be honest though, it all still seems so surreal. It still hasn't really hit me that this is happening. After all we've been through, it's hard to believe it's actually happening. One thing that has made me start to breathe again though, is that at 24 (even 23 actually) weeks, it's possible that she could survive out of the womb. I want her to cook a lot longer still, (obviously) but that has kinda taken away some of the stress I was still feeling. 

Anyways, hope you all are good! 

Oh, and watched part of the inauguration on the Canadian news channels. So much uncertainty of what's going to happen....


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - Your comments mean a lot - thanks! :hugs: Last time I was part of a thread like this one, one of the ladies became very upset with those of us who decided to stick around and continue cheering the others on (there were many of us). We ended up leaving for a new thread, but I always want to be mindful and respectful of others' feelings. You've totally got this, and I strongthly believe that you will find your way with those remaining lucky embryos. :hugs::hugs: 

Amanda - Wow - 24 weeks already! I will say that the level of paranoia does seem to ease a bit once you start feeling constant movements, and you're right about reaching 24 weeks being a little more weight off of your mind. I'm beyond thrilled for you. Have you started thinking about names yet?


----------



## klik

Wish: Yes, all this waiting is truly insufferable!!! We'll get there, though. I believe it. Hopefully four more tries is three more than you'll need! The hysteroscopy is different from the saline sonohysterogram, which is I think what you had... I had the saline sonohysterogram in Australia, and that's where we originally determined I had retained POC. As I understand it, with the hysteroscopy you have a little camera inserted through your cervix, so you can get a really good look around and find out what the uterus actually looks like. And then you can see what needs to be removed... Is that what you did have? Generally it's done with general anaesthesia (whereas the sonohysterogram generally isn't), but sometimes, like Amanda, you just get local. Not sure why I'm dreading it so much... Maybe I'm afraid they'll find something else is wrong with my uterus, and it can't be fixed...

Scooby: This is all really cool about your job/business--and I love that your boss is keeping a stake in the company--that's always a good sign! As for your polyp, yeah, 1cm is big and can definitely mess things up. Hoping for good things for you in the fertility and in the business fronts!

Disneyfan: thanks for the clarification! That's super-helpful. Which is one reason why I'd love you to stick around: you're a fount of wisdom! But the most important one is that I really benefit from your support, and I want to be able to support you as you go through your pregnancy, too. Please do share! It would be ideal (albeit boring) if we could all go through this journey at the same speed, but of course that's impossible... But I'm really aware that this is not a pie, where if you take a slice then there's less for me. Rather, you're in a good place now, after so much struggle and heartache and pain... You bring me hope! And yeah, if I don't make it... Then it's obviously not your fault, and if you're around I know you'll comfort me and I know it will be heartfelt, because you know how hard it is. You're incredibly valuable! :hugs:

Amanda: same goes to you--thank you so, so much for sticking around! Interesting that your hysteroscopies were done under local anaesthesia. I'm really glad you've crossed that 23-week threshold and your little girl would even be able to survive outside your belly. I can imagine the relief there... That said, may she stay til she's reached full term... You're doing great! And yeah, names... So exciting!

Re. the orange one: anyone marching tomorrow? I REALLY wanted to be able to go to DC, since we're so close, but can't risk not making it back in time for monitoring... So we're marching in NYC instead.


----------



## klik

follies: 18.6 16.7 14.3 12.4 -- trigger probably tomorrow...

The march was awesome! I wish I was still there.

:hugs: to all...


----------



## scoobybeans

Disney- I just wanted to echo what wish & klik said. I 100% want you to stay here. I root for everyone to succeed and I love to see a happy ending. I'm also aware that it simply doesn't work out for some women and so I'm also here to support anyone whose path goes a different way. Please don't go anywhere. :hugs:

Amanda- Same as above goes for you of course. :) 24 weeks is super exciting!!! I think the thing I'm looking forward to the most about pregnancy is feeling movement. That's got to be just amazing.

wish- It's definitely fun to figure out how to fill a space and a great challenge if you like to problem solve a little out of the box (which I do). My favorite thing is following a project from conception to completion. There's nothing like seeing something on a blueprint and then walking through that three dimensional space 2 or 3 years later and knowing how much hard work went into making it a reality. It's very cool. As I'm typing this, I'm realizing that this is why I like to pour through pregnancy journals when I have free time lol. I love reading about the whole journey and seeing the outcomes. Anyway, there are some definite not-so-fun aspects of my job too. (Math, math and more math.) But I feel very lucky to have found something that seems to suit me so well.

klik- My hysteroscopy was done under general anesthesia and the whole thing took about 3-4 hours from when we got there to when we left. I had some light bleeding and then spotting for a few days and only minor cramping after. They gave me Motrin which worked great. It's actually kind of cool to see the photos and it's a great diagnostic tool. They'll be able to make sure your tubes are clear, see if you have polyps or fibroids or even endo. I think it will actually give you some peace of mind. I was a bit of a baby about going under anesthesia but it was totally fine. On another note, I'm so excited about your four follies!!! So what is the plan, they will do a retrieval and then try and get them to 5 days for freeze?

AFM, we had our medication class on Saturday and all I have to say is HOLY MOLEY THAT PIO NEEDLE IS HUGE. I've heard people talk about how much that one sucks but honestly I wasn't expecting that!!! On the plus side, my DH has lots of experience preparing and giving shots coming from a medical background so he's super comfortable with this part. (So glad, because I'm not.) Our IVF class is tomorrow, then we have to sign the consent form, find cheapest meds and get loan approval. Feels like a lot to do but I'm off of work tomorrow so I'll get it all done.

I was taking another look at the protocol my doctor gave me and it looks like I'll be on BCP for 2-3 weeks. I'm a little nervous about that. Don't a lot of women get over suppressed? Anyone have experience with that? Also she anticipates stimming for 8-12 days. Does that seem long or about right for my age?


----------



## Disneyfan88

All of you ladies are so great! :hugs::hugs:

Klik - You're getting close, and your follies look great! Good luck with the trigger and retrieval! :dust:

Scooby - I always got my specialty meds from Freedom Fertility (mail order) pharmacy, but my insurance made me go through them anyway. They do next day deliver for free and include sharps containers, alcohol swaps, and cotton swabs in your orders for free. It could be one to look into for pricing. I think they are based out of Massachusetts or somewhere on the east coast. I was lucky with my PIO shots in that my doctor ordered me the 1 inch needles (she said because I was small framed). The 23 gauge needles worked best for us because they were thinner than the 22 gauge needles. We tried the even skinnier 25 gauge needles, but the oil was so hard for DH to push through that he kept moving the needle, and it took forever to administer. One of those small electric handheld back massagers help reduced knots that you will eventually get a little bit. That's great that your DH is comfortable doing it for you. 

I did BCP before both of my IVF cycles, and the number of days of stimming sounds about right. I was 28 back in 2013 when I did my 2 cycles.

Also, most people do the trigger intramuscularly in the butt. My doctor had me do mine (Novarel) in the tummy. I'm not sure if there's a difference based on trigger brand, but it could be something worth asking about. I prefer the tummy shots.

Also, I found it easier to do the tummy shots myself, and leave the butt shots to DH, but everyone has their own personal preference. Some of the medications could potentially sting a little bit, and I found it easier to be able to control the speed of the injection myself.


----------



## klik

Scooby: Our plan is to freeze on day one (fertilization day)--my RE prefers not to grow embryos to blast in the lab, as he feels you might lose some that might survive in the womb... Hey, it's so cool you get to be really and truly creative! Yeah, the PIO needle is indeed huge... Hopefully your DH can make that easier for you, with his medical background, but sadly nothing will make those injections pleasant. Oh, and as for BCP, yes, about a year ago it was definitely oversuppressive for me and now I treat it like the devil incarnate... But before that, when I was 40, I took it a couple times and had no problems whatsoever. My hunch is, with your good AFC and FSH, you'll be ok with BCPs. But hard to know for sure until you try... As I mentioned before, I prefer estrogen patches in the place of BCPs, partly for that less suppressive effect.

Disneyfan: thanks! Yeah, I was sure I'd trigger tonight but my doc decided to wait one more day, to see if we can get one more mature egg. Hopefully the lead follicle won't overcook (it's at 19.5 already). Always such a difficult balance...

So yeah, trigger probably tomorrow. My current conundrum (I always seem to have one!): My doctor here said hysteroscopies are usually done in the first half of the cycle, but for some unfathomable reason my London clinic likes doing them in the luteal phase, around day 19. Early "feels" better than late to me because it means the body has more time to recover before the next IVF assault. So I'm thinking I might use an ob/gyn instead for this--the guy I was hoping would deliver our baby... DP is nudging me to come back to NY and do it here, but not only is that super-expensive for no great reason, with travel, hotels, etc., I'd also love to just stay put at home for one measly month...


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, yay for triggering tomorrow! As for the hysteroscopy timing, I know they like to do scratches in the second half of cycle specifically to help with implantation, as the trauma to the uterus can create the perfect implantation site due to extra blood going to regeneration or something. My dr even did my scratch at the very beginning of one of my transfer cycles, as he believes closer is better. (That one implanted, but we lost it after). Maybe, since they often do a biopsy during a hysteroscopy, which is essentially the same as a scratch, that's why they'll do it later? The only reason my clinic will do a hysteroscopy in the first half, is that IF you're pregnant, it would jeopardize the pregnancy. My last hysteroscopy (month before this pregnancy) is was in the second half of cycle, as I had had a beta, and knew I wasn't pregnant. Something to think about! 

Also, that may have been super confusing lol, let me know if it wasn't clear :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I searched my emails and found what I was looking for. I confirmed that my doctor also schedules hysteroscopies in the first half of the cycle. When trying to hammer out the details of what day to schedule my procedure (we were timing it before a trip to Disneyland), she indicated that I should not be bleeding anymore when we did the procedure but that minor spotting wouldn't be a problem if that was still happening by the date that we picked. I suspect the first half cycle timing is likely to ensure that there's no way you are pregnant, but I also want to say they included HCG in my bloodwork before the procedure anyway.

:dust: for maximizing those follie counts!


----------



## klik

Amanda: thanks for all the info! I thought it was all quite clear. I've read an argument that scratches are essentially "erased" after a period, so in that light your doc did the right thing by doing the scratch early in the active cycle... I think my London clinic does like doing scratches in the previous cycle, so "later is better" may well be their thinking...

Disneyfan: thank you, too, for all the info! I very much like the idea of allowing for a potential natural pregnancy, however much of a long shot that might be (for those for whom it's a possibility, that is!)

In fact, I think my London clinic is too blasé about wasting cycles... They'll put you on the pill, or on progesterone, or they'll schedule things in such a way that you have to use protected sex instead of allowing yourself to have any hope at all for a freebie. I just scheduled a consultation for next week with a doctor in the clinic of the guy I was hoping would deliver the baby... I think he'll be ok with doing this earlier in the cycle, and leaving me and DP free to do our thing. Also, when I found out the price difference between London and NY it make me want to cry. In NY it would cost about 8 times as much.

Rant over: trigger almost certainly tonight, retrieval on Thursday. My lead follicle is 22, and I think it's overcooked, but we'll see--best-case scenario is, we get 4 mature eggs, but either way if we get 3 fertilizing that's already 50% better than last time... and there is some hope of that...


----------



## scoobybeans

Disney- Thank you so much for all of the info on shots, needles, etc. That is so helpful! At our meds class she mentioned triggering in the belly so I think that's what we'll do. So did you break down and tell your parents you're having a little girl yet?

klik- I like that your doctor is freezing on day one. I've never understood why some doctors wait until day 5 or even 6 and end up losing a bunch or all of them. I definitely believe some embies have a better chance cooking inside the oven ;) As for the hysteroscopy, my RE typically likes to do them between days 5-10 of your cycle because that's when your lining is thinnest and thus it's easier to see everything. However, because of the timing of my doctor's schedule we had to do mine on day 12 or something. It was fine. They didn't seem concerned so I wasn't either. Hooray for triggering (hopefully) yesterday!!! I'm so hopeful that you get 3 or 4 good ones.

Amanda- you must be veering into baby shower territory now, right? Any fun plans coming up?

AFM, I've been busy gearing up for this cycle! We took our meds class on Sat but our IVF class was canceled due to weather last night so that'll be next Tues. DH had one last blood test to get this morning, now done. I got a bunch of quotes on meds yesterday and I think I'm going with WIN as they had the best price for what I need and offered overnight delivery, free needles, etc. I considered one of the overseas websites for a hot minute because they were literally half the price BUT I read some stuff about 2-3 week lead times that just made me way too stressed. And today, I applied for a loan! :headspin: Keeping my fingers crossed we're approved for the full amount. Had a mini meltdown in the shower yesterday because I felt so overwhelmed and this is SO MUCH MONEY but then I calmed down. I'm good with this decision, DH is good with this decision and if I didn't at least try I know I'd be full of regret down the road. I'm ready. Baby me. :)


----------



## scoobybeans

Klik, did you end up triggering? If you did and you have a retrieval today, I want to wish you the best of luck! :hugs:

We got our loan approval, woohoo! :happydance: I also got the strongest positive OPK I've seen in a while this morning, so DH and I are trying one more time the old fashioned way.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - How did everything go? :hugs:

Scooby - My family knows the gender now since they knew we did the blood test. DH's family (parents) doesn't know yet simply because it's not normal to know this early, and it hasn't really come up yet. That, and we haven't really seen them recently. Congrats on the loan approval! I'm sure that's a mini load off your mind. Good luck with this latest natural attempt! :dust:

Also, I'd definitely go with a place that does overnight delivery for your fertility meds. You never know if you need to order extra of something last minute or if things may get delayed with overseas shipping.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! so much going on!!

klik - no, I guess I haven't had that procedure done then. Did you trigger? I hope you got some good eggs out of this round! That makes me sick about the price differences. Freakin US costs.

the PIO shots don't end up being TOO bad - I was sticking myself too close to the crack and too far down, I swear I hit my sciatic at one point. But the nurse at my transfer took a look at my sites and said I was too far in/low. So when I moved it out a bit (around where your thumb lands if you have your hands on your hips), I stopped bruising and it doesn't lump as much. I'm still shocked at the size of the needle and how it doesn't actually clip my hip bone or something! But it doesn't.
I prefer belly shots too, all of my triggers were in the belly. Actually, everything except this PIO shot has been in the belly.

scoob - congrats on the loan approval! one more thing out of the way. And hopefully you can turn that money around and pay it off b/c this month's au natural attempt works!

not too much going on here - day 14 scan and bloods in Mock Cycle #2 were yesterday - all looks good. So I start the PIO tomorrow night and the biopsy is next Fri. I should be able to start estrace for the FET cycle right after that - I'm going to ask the doc. 
Other than that, work is still nutty so just trying to keep my nose above water!


----------



## Disneyfan88

More about PIO. :) Forgive the picture. Hopefully I'm allowed to post this here. You want to aim for the upper outer quadrant for the PIO shots. So -- above the butt crack, and to the outer area if you draw an imaginary line down the cheeks. :haha:



Massaging the area after should help with the knots a bit. I (or rather DH :haha:) used a small battery back massager. For me, I found the PIO shots to be itchy sometimes. That sensation went away for me when I started having my husband run a fresh alcohol swab over the injection site after taking the needle out (to clean off any residual oil that may have dropped onto my skin). We also alternated sides each night. 


Wish - Good luck with the shots and biopsy. You're getting closer! :thumbup:


----------



## klik

Hi, ladies! Sorry about the disappearance. I'm back in London now, though...

Scooby: well done on the loan and on the strong ovulation! Good luck this cycle! Would be great not to have to go through IVF after all!

Disneyfan: how are you?! I hope the pain and nausea have both gone away by now...

Wish: Wow, you're getting pretty close to that second mock ET. Good luck! I hope you get conclusive evidence this time!

Right, so I triggered on Tue, retrieved on Thu. Retrievals are more painful at Cornell for some reason. Maybe it's having more eggs than in a natural cycle IVF? Anyway, I was really hoping for 4--my estrogen was pointing to 5 but my follicles didn't look right for 5. I was gutted when we only got 3... but then it turned out that all were mature and all fertilized, so we've now got 3 frozen zygotes.... Which is the sort of best-case scenario I'd envisioned anyway (I was thinking 4 eggs, 3 fertilized). In other words, yay!

Next step: getting a call from my local RE re the hysteroscopy. I'm afraid he might advise me not to do it at all. In which case I will be fretting like crazy, because what to do if you're between two RE's you like and trust? Hopefully he'll make it easy for me, though...


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, yay for three frozen little bubba's to be!!! Will they transfer all three when the time comes? I hope your RE in London is on board for the hysteroscopy.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - Well done on the 3 frosties! Best of luck with coordinating the hysteroscopy. I personally think it certainly can't hurt, and if you are still retaining PoC, I'd assume your UK RE would be on board with everything. Good luck!

AFM, I'm glad to say that I haven't felt any pain for a couple of weeks. It went away after I started sleeping with a pillow between my legs. Not sure if that was a coincidence or if it really helps, but I'll continue doing it until I finally fish out the big pillow. I've got my 13 week scan coming up on Monday. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing her again and confirming that everything is still going ok!

Amanda - How are you feeling? Have you started thinking about names yet?


----------



## amanda1235

That's great Disney! I've got the big u shaped pillow that's been a lifesaver for sleeping. I'm doing pretty good, no names yet, there's a few I like, and a few he likes, but they don't match up yet hehe. 

Wish, glad that bloods were good! Fingers crossed that all is good to start the FET cycle soon!

Scooby and Sava hope you're doing well!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - That's great that you are doing well! :thumbup: I really should pull out my snoogle pillow as that thing was awesome the last time. DH kept trying to steal it -- and he was usually only half joking. :haha:


----------



## klik

Amanda: thanks! :hugs: I think they will transfer all 3, yes, on day 2 or 3. Though I was thinking of using these to "top up" my fresh transfers, though--so if I get 2 next time, I'll top it up with one of my frosties. For some reason 3 feels like the right number for me (remembering these are 3-day embryos and I'm old as the hills!) Glad you're doing well and are enjoying your pillow! Still nauseous?!

Disneyfan: thanks! :hugs: Cool that the pillow is working! Heh, maybe you can get your DH to fish out the big pillow if you promise him he can have it after you're done with it :winkwink:. Best of luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, that sounds like a great plan! 3 is a good number to transfer &#128522; Thankfully the nausea has subsided!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh DH and I just love pillows and I can say that putting one between the knees helps tremendously, even when not preg. It helped DH's back problems (he has 2 body pillows, plus 2 regular pillows!) and I feel like I even out when I use one there as well. So glad your pain is gone!
Good luck at the scan today! I hope she does something fun for you to see!

amanda - so glad you're doing well!! 

klik - great job on the collection! Will they let you put back 2 + a frostie? I wasn't able to but my one frostie I had way back when was a 5-day and I wanted to add it to a singleton that they were putting back on day 2 or 3. But if yours are frozen at day 3, shouldn't be a problem, I'd think!
I hope your REs agree on the procedure - I want them to be able to get your uterus into prime reception shape!!

Thank you for the PIO injection picture, disney! It is a great reminder. Somehow, each night, I freak out a little before inserting the needle b/c I'm not entirely sure if it's too low/far in/whatever. Saturday night's barely hurt, last night's I'm still feeling. I switch sides every day too.


----------



## amanda1235

Wish, the nurses gave me the same picture for my PIO, and it really makes a difference. Also, when I got so many knots that it felt like we were running out of room, they actually told us we could go even closer to the hip, practically on the side. Just always make sure you're above the crack! I also used Disneys tip with massaging it after which is also key. We also used a hot magic bag right after which took the sting away.


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. 

For anyone wondering, sava ended up getting pregnant after her IUI :) She's 9 weeks along now & everything is looking great.

Disney- Thank you for all of the PIO information and advice, that picture was super helpful! I'm so glad your pain has subsided. So excited for your 13 week scan today! I hope you get pics :)

wish- That's excellent news that everything is moving along well. Do you have an approximate idea when the transfer will be?

klik- Hooray for your 3 frozen zygotes!!! That's such awesome news. I'm sure your local RE will advise going forward with the hysteroscopy. As for # transferred, my sister did 3 on her 2nd IVF attempt and one of those is now my 6 year old niece :) So I think 3's a charm.

Amanda- I'm so glad your nausea is finally gone! That sounded just brutal. When is your next scan? 

re: pillows- I just sleep with the one for my head, but DH has 3! Between the pillows and the dogs sneaking up almost every night to sleep with us, I can't imagine how we're going to fit a pregnancy pillow into this mix ;)

AFM, I'm 4DPO today. I have the weirdest suspicion I ovulated 2 eggs this month, because I've never had O pain that strong and that long before. I think we timed things pretty well but I'm under no illusions that this will work naturally at this point. Expecting AF to show up by this time next week and then it's baselines time! I'm excited but having a lot of anxiety too. If it wasn't for you guys I swear some days I'd just scream because it feels like no one else understands what this is like.


----------



## amanda1235

Scooby, that's great about Sava! As for the excitement but anxious I totally understand that (as I'm sure we all do). IVF can be quite scary with all the needles, and egg retrieval, and when you don't have anyone close to you who's gone through it, it can be easy to feel like you're alone. Don't be shy to share any anxieties or fears with us, we will be here for you throughout the process!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies. Our scan went great this morning. The 13 week NT scan is considered specialized, so we had to drive a little more than an hour north to get to the place. They had a TV monitor on the wall that showed everything from the ultrasound monitor, which was awesome. For such an expensive looking machine, the printer was of disappointing low quality, so the pics aren't that great. But we did walk away with several. :kiss: I'm 13w2d today, and she's measuring right on track at 13w4d. Heart rate was 168 bpm. Her little feet were crossed while the sonographer was taking measurements. I'm still in disbelief that she's real. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







File Jan 30, 2 09 34 PM.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## boopin4baby

She's beautiful, Disney. <3 :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Boopin. How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: OMG, she's so baby-shaped! Wow, that's amazing! I'm sooooo happy for you! :happydance:

Amanda: thanks! :hugs: Yay, so glad the nausea has finally quieted down!

Wish: thanks! Yeah, they're cool mixin' up fresh and frozen. Mine were frozen at day 1, actually. Frosties are usually transferred on day 2, and fresh on day 3--RE said it's up to me which one I prefer (but obviously we have to pick the same day for both). Gosh, so annoying you've had to do PIO shots twice now without having a real transfer at the end of that... But its for a reason, of course--hopefully it will help you get the timing just right and have your next real transfer be successful!

Scooby: Thanks! woooooooooooooow, congrats to Sava! Sometimes when you least expect it... Excellent news! And as for you, hopefully you'll get that natural freebie after all... but if not, it's super-normal to be excited and anxious all at the same time. We'll be here to cheer you on, though!

Ladies, lol about pillows--I've got a body pillow, too! In fact, I'm going to go hug it right now... Good night!


----------



## Wish2BMom

great news about Sava!! I hope she comes back to us for a bit! :)

boopin - how are you doing, hon?

scoob - totally understand your emotions right now! please PLEASE feel free to utilize us during the crazies!! that's what we're here for! I'm really hoping for your natural miracle. :)

klik - that's wonderful about the ability to put back 3 then! yay!!!

yeah, it does suck to have PIO without any real need. The right side seems to do great, but I think I flounder a little on the left. Tonight is a left, I'll try to rectify that.

disney - your daughter is beautiful! <3

ho hum here - waiting for the biopsy. 3 days... I was in touch with the head nurse at the RE's office and I asked her about starting up the real cycle right after and she said to ask the doc after the biopsy and if she approves, she will push everything through as quickly as possible for me! I love them!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies! It's still a bit surreal for us!

Good luck, Wish! :dust:


----------



## klik

Wish: yay on the probable fast-tracking! Hang in there--Friday is really just around the corner now.

Disneyfan: Yeah, I'll bet it feels surreal! Yaaaaaaay!!!!!

AFM: spoke to my local RE yesterday and he cleared up the hysteroscopy conundrum for me: when you suspect the uterus to have foreign bodies, it's best to do the hysteroscopy in the follicular phase, while the lining is pretty thin. When you believe the uterus is clear, you do it in the luteal phase, partly so you can do an endo scratch, as Amanda had mentioned. Not sure what the other reasons might be--perhaps so you can take a good look at the lining and make sure i looks like a good environment for a developing embryo? I forgot to ask! Anyway, both RE's agree the follicular phase is best so I'm super-relieved!


----------



## scoobybeans

Amanda- Thank you! I honestly don't know what I'd do without you guys.

Disney- She is so beautiful! I love that her little feet were crossed, like she's just lounging around taking it easy. I hope that means she'll be an easy baby :)

boopin- I've been thinking of you & hoping that you and your husband are doing ok. :hugs:

klik- I'm so glad to hear that both of your RE's agree on the timing of the hysteroscopy. So does that mean it will take place at the start of your next cycle? Will you still be able to do a transfer later that same cycle? This is all very exciting!

wish- I really hope they can fast track things for you. You must be so sick of waiting! FX you get good news on Friday :)

Thank you so much to all of you for offering up your endless support and sharing all of your experience and advice. :hugs: I've been struggling with my emotions all week as the IVF start day grows nearer. I had a good heart to heart with my DH about everything and he was really awesome and supportive. He has a son from a previous marriage and we tried to get custody 2 years ago. (My stepson's mom is emotionally unstable and an alcoholic and things had gotten pretty bad.) It didn't go in our favor and we're still paying off the lawyer. He asked me if I regretted trying even though it failed and I said no, of course not. He said, "Well then why would you think I'd regret it if this fails? We have to try." So that made me feel a lot better.

We had our IVF class last night, and I learned a couple of interesting things. Apparently at my clinic, if there are 3 embryos or less they automatically do a day 3 transfer, and 4 or more they do a day 5. They only look at the eggs the day after retrieval to see what has fertilized normally and then they don't touch them again until the day before your transfer. So I won't be getting daily updates and I won't know if there will even BE a transfer until the day before. They also have strict standards for what they'll freeze, so at best I may end up with one frozen embie (if I'm lucky). Hello, reality. You're kind of a buzz kill! Lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

scoob - your husband sounds like a great guy. Good perspective he put things in! that's interesting about your clinic's processes - they are all so different!
How are you liking the new place? Settling in now?

klik - that's great news about the hysteroscopy details! Do you have this scheduled already? Is it an in-and-out process or think you'll have to take the day off to recoup afterwards?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - That's great that both clinics are on the same page for the hysteroscopy. :thumbup:

Scooby - It's definitely great to have a supportive DH, and I'm so glad you have one that is there for you. :hugs: IVF definitely seems overwhelming in the beginning, but as things start moving along, you realize that it isn't so bad. The end goal will always help propel you along. My DH did whatever he could to help. His job was always to prep my syringes, even though I did the tummy shots myself. And I was more than happy to have one less thing to worry about. :thumbup:

When I did my egg retrievals, I was told how many they got right after the procedure both times. They didn't tell me how many were mature or how many fertilized until the next day. I did get a daily update, but they were mainly just checking to see how many they were each day and what their grades were. If they were still doing well, they held them until day 5. I think they looked at them but didn't actually touch them or do anything with them. Good luck! :hugs:

Wish - Good luck with your biopsy!


----------



## klik

Scooby: I'm skipping this coming cycle--it shall be fully dedicated to the hysteroscopy. (Well, and then we'll sneakily try naturally and fail. And then I'll put on the estrogen patch. And then I'll be ready for the following cycle.) Hey, your DH sounds soooooo sweet! So glad you've got each other!

Wish: I think the hysteroscopy is somewhat like the D&C you sadly had a while ago... They put you under, dilate the cervix, except then instead of putting just the curette in there, they put in a camera on a thingamabob that can also do surgery. I think. (I'm a mistress of technical detail, clearly!) Anyway, good luck tomorrow! I hope you get a CLEAR answer and can finally move on! Also: last PIO tonight for a little while, right?

Disneyfan: Wow, it's nice that you got updates on days 2&4, too! For me, it was days 1, 3, and 5. Also, I know that to grow embryos from day 3 to day 5 they needed to develop a new medium, but now I'm a little confused... I don't know if they use that same medium from day 1 all the way to day 5, or if they switch the embryos over to a new medium on day 3. Also... how are you?

Ok, I think I've conclusively proven to myself that even after all this time I know pretty much squat about this process. So much information!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- We're loving the new place! I sooooo don't miss sharing a wall with other people lol. (Did I mention my ex-neighbor's 11 year old son was learning to play the saxophone? Loudly?) One thing is my dogs won't stay out of the lake, so muddy paws are becoming a daily problem. Also we have a whole room full of boxes we still need to unpack ;) Don't you have something going on today? Results? I hope you get to start soon!!!

Disney- I'd been hoping for daily updates too but it is what it is. I'll need to find a craft project or something to keep me busy so I don't obsess so much lol. DH will be mixing and injecting for me too :) It's a nice way to keep him involved in all of this. How are you feeling? Is it finally starting to feel real?

klik- I wasn't able to try the cycle of my hysteroscopy because they did the surgery right before I ovulated, and honestly I was too sore still. It's not bad just a little uncomfortable. I'd say within 4-5 days you'd be fine to try naturally, so why not? :) I think we're going to be cycling pretty close to each other! 

AFM, got a BFN at 8DPO this morning. I think it's still too early to test, but I'm not expecting a positive anyway. Hoping AF shows up this weekend so I can finally get my IVF on!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I'm doing well - thanks! Nausea seems less frequent though still lingers in the evening. Brushing my teeth still gives me a gag reflex more often than I'd like (which means I must take my thyroid pill after brushing my teeth in the morning!). I really feel that I have nothing to complain about as I am so incredibly grateful to be in my current position. 

Regarding the hysteroscopy, I felt a little more sore down there after the procedure than I did after the D&C, but one dose of pain relievers, and I was fine. I took the opportunity to relax for the rest of the day but didn't feel that I had to. I worked the next day (though from home, which is normal for me). I definitely bled and cramped way less than after the D&C (more like spotting). :thumbup: I say go for it with the natural try if you are up for it physically. :thumbup::thumbup:

Scooby - Sounds like you moved just in time. I can't imagine listening to saxophone practice (good or bad!). Does your back yard have kind of enclosure to keep the dogs confined to certain areas? Do t feel bad about the boxes. We moved 2 years ago and still have a few remaining (clearly things we _really_ need :haha::dohh:). Pinterest is great for finding little projects to keep yourself occupied if you aren't on there already. Sorry about the BFN. :hugs: Maybe it's still early, but if not, you'll do great with your upcoming cycle! :hugs::hugs:

Wish - Good luck with the biopsy today!


----------



## klik

Scooby: yeah, I was trying to pre-schedule the hysteroscopy so it wouldn't end up right on top of my ovulation but they didn't let me do it. Still, I think you can book a hysteroscopy pretty quickly (unlike a HyCoSy) so I should be ok if I call them on CD1. 8DPO is way too early--you might get that lucky natural pregnancy yet! If not, though, you're waiting til AF and then it's BCP time? For how long, again? Good luck! :dust:

Disneyfan: So glad the nausea is finally quieting down, though sad that bushing your teeth still does that to you... You can complain to us--we won't think you're being ungrateful! :hugs: I didn't realise you were more sore after the hysteroscopy than after the D&C--good to know that pain relievers were enough to help! Also yeah, your D&C kept you bleeding for a while... Excellent that the hysteroscopy was better. Thanks for sharing! :hugs:

Wish: thinking of you! Hoping the mock transfer did not suck so badly this time, and that you get straightforward answers soon! :hugs:

AFM: ho, hum, waiting for AF to schedule the hysteroscopy. Her ETA is Monday, but from today onwards she might be here any moment now...


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

oh geez - BOXES. We have still so many boxes and also have that one room of just stuff. And we've been here 5 yrs. ugh. I think we need to have a goal for that room (nursery, dammit) before it gets cleaned out or organized. The other 2 spare bedrooms we have are my office and a spare guest room. 

klik - i literally laughed out loud at 'i'm a mistress of technical detail, clearly' - you may not be (and you're speaking my language) but you have such a way with words that I crack up every time. I wish you great success in your hysteroscopy and I hope you happen to fall into a miracle pregnancy a few days later. 

disney - ugh, I make myself gag sometimes brushing my teeth and I'm not preggo. Can't wait to see how ultrasensitive I become when i am!

that's really cool having the husbands mix the meds for you - I just took care of all of it. DH doesn't like needles and such so it was more of a bone-throwing to him if I DIDN'T include him. No biggie. My nurses/docs were shocked yesterday when I told them I was doing the PIO shots all myself. Oh well! 

speaking of - biopsy day yesterday, it was fine. Painful but I had all my 'girls' in there with me - my blood nurse that I LOVE gave me a hand if I needed to squeeze it, and the office manager who is finally back from her own maternity leave kept me talking while the doc went in and did the quick aspiration. I love them all dearly at this point - blood nurse (Brenda) and office manager (Sarah) and I were all in there before the doc (me pantsless, mind you) chatting away and laughing our butts off b/c of this horrid procedure and the doc comes in and is like 'All i can hear is laughing down the hall!'
So all went fine, quickly, though there was a LOT more post-procedure bleeding. Like, I had to switch out a few pads in a couple of hours. That didn't happen last time, but whatever. I'm fine now but will most likely spot until AF.
And the doc was down with starting the FET cycle right away instead of going on BCP while waiting for the results. So for the next 8 days (the rest of my 'luteal' phase), I'll downgrade from the PIO shots to Crinone and mimic a real LP, get AF and on Day 1 of AF, I'll start the estrace for the FET cycle. Then when we get the results in about 3 weeks, we'll adjust the transfer date as needed. Boom, done. So transfer should still be around early March, I'd guess.


----------



## amanda1235

Wish, that's great news!! I'm sorry there was more bleeding, but glad you had your girls with you. Also, you do your own PIO shots too??? (I think boopin was the other?) Geez girl! Lol you're my hero! I cannot reach that way. Fingers crossed and sending all the positive vibes that this next FET is the one!

Klik, hope AF arrives on schedule so that you can get the show on the road with the hysteroscopy. I agree with Wish, you definitely have a way with words and get me laughing. 

Scooby, I know what you mean with boxes, we moved three years ago, and still have a few boxes we just stored in the garage and haven't gone through. Ugh, I hate packing and unpacking. 8dpo, is definitely super early! Keep us posted, but should the damn witch rear her ugly head, we shall cheer you on during your first (and hopefully only) IVF cycle! 

Disney, so glad your nausea is easing! Hehe mine stuck around until about 22 weeks, finally feeling decent now though! Just tired, but that's totally manageable.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - Hopefully AF doesn't keep you waiting long. I know you're so ready to get this ball running. The pain after my hysteroscopy wasn't overly terrible (more soreness than anything) and didn't last long. 

Wish - I'm glad that the biopsy went well and that you had moral support in there to help you out. Sorry that you bled extra, but that's great news that you can get started on the next FET right away! I'm with Amanda -- major props to you for doing your own PIO shots. I just can't reach that far and couldn't do it without DH. I'm definitely cheering you on for your next transfer!

Amanda - I'm glad that you've completely passed the nausea phase. The tiredness is to be expected, and that's awesome if that's all that you're dealing with now. :thumbup: Are you setting up a nursery or doing anything to get ready for your princess?

Scooby and Boopin - I'm thinking of you guys! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Wish: thanks for the wishes and glad I could make you laugh! More seriously, I think I try so hard to understand so much TTC stuff, sometimes it's a relief to just surrender and let the experts do their thing. Glad you had your girls with you for your biopsy! I'm sorry you had all that bleeding... I love the plan of mimicking a realy luteal phase so you can skip the BCP! Woohoo! Can't wait for your next transfer! :dust: Also... re. PIO--wow! I can do the occasional one myself (like, if I'm on a plane) but all of them?! Crikey!

Amanda: So cool your nausea is finally behind you! I'm sorry you're tired, but yeah, it's par for the course... Did you stay off work? Can you nap during the day? :sleep:

Disneyfan: OMG, I am SO ready! I'm kind of fuming that whatever embryos I have are frozen. It feels like such a waste of embryos! But yeah, let's make sure my uterus is tip-top before we put them back in. :coffee:

I hope you gals are all having a great weekend! DP and I are going to walk our dog in the freezing mud now. :cold:


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey everyone :) What an absolutely INSANE super bowl last night! Just as things were getting interesting, my oldest dog started vomiting (I suspect from a new brand of bone we gave her- never again!) and she didn't stop for over an hour :( I felt so bad for her, she looked just miserable. So we had the game paused and were behind as we took turns running outside with her so she could throw up in the yard. She's much better today & had some white rice for breakfast. Anyway, it was a long night!

Disney- I'm so glad the nausea is waning and hope it's gone for good very soon! Haha, we definitely moved just in time. We do have fences on both sides but the lake is a natural barrier in the back. So there's no way to keep them out really. It's ok, they really love it so we're just dealing. Anything for a happy pup :)

klik- They gave me 600mg of Motrin after my hysteroscopy and I think I took that for 2 days and was good. I didn't even finish the bottle. I did take the following day off just to rest but I probably could have handled work. I know the wait is frustrating but you're so close now!

wish- Wow, it sounds like you have a nice big place! I have very high hopes that you will be able to turn one of those room into a nursery. :hugs: I really can't believe you do your PIO shots yourself. You're a warrior woman! LOL at your description of the biopsy. I'm so glad it went well and you have such a great team there to support you. It sounds like your transfer will end up being about a week or so before mine!

Amanda- Hooray to the nausea finally being over! I'm so glad I'm not the only one with boxes all over lol. There are certain things that fall into that weird category where they just don't really have a spot in your house but you don't want to get rid of them!

AFM, it was still a BFN on 10DPO so no natural pregnancy for me, but I started spotting last night! :happydance: Really hoping AF shows up today so I can do my baselines tomorrow. Then it's BCP for 2-3 weeks and finally we start!


----------



## Disneyfan88

I hope that AF doesn't keep you ladies waiting too long. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## klik

Scooby: I did not watch the Superbowl but it sounded spectacular! It made me a little sad re. deflategate, as it would be nice to be able to just think of Tom Brady as purely awesome. But maybe no one is. As for boxes, we have more than our share of unopened ones... Glad your dog is feeling better! I'm sorry you're quite sure of no natural BFP, but I'm looking forward to being cycle buddies!

Disneyfan: Thanks! Mine is here now.

Hysteroscopy booked for next Monday! I was kind of thinking Friday would be best but actually I can't guarantee I'll really be done bleeding by then. I'll simultaneously be monitoring for ovulation so I can put on the patch a week later and get ready for next cycle. Oh, yeah, and also hoping for that oh-so-likely natural BFP. There's this AMAZING, though outdated, list of over-40 women with mostly OE, sometimes DE success that someone posted recently: https://www.network54.com/Forum/53068/thread/1358650894/***Over+40+ and I have to say most of these success stories look like natural BFPs. Still, realistically I expect to be back in New York in March. Hopefully they'll let me in, what with my olive skin and passport in a funny language.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! :coffee:

omigosh, i'm still on a high from the SB!!!! I love my Patriots even though they made me nauseous, on the verge of fainting and having a heart attack! <3 What a game. 

klik - oh dear, I didn't even THINK of you not getting back into town!!! I hate that this even has to be a concern!! I'm so glad you're scheduled and ready to go for the hysteroscopy. Hopefully it'll be a breeze. And that's great that you can immediately start getting ready for O-Watch. I have to look at that link when I get a chance. Man, how I'd love a surprise natural BFP. Doesn't look like that will happen for us, though. At least not until the end of the year if I don't get preg via DE. I'll be on meds from hereon out until June-ish, I believe. Woooooo...
(and just a note, nothing was ever proven that Brady cheated, so don't be sad! He just won this year with no deflation - so why would he need to cheat? ](*,) love, a Pats fan :haha:)

disney - I'm also glad the nausea has waned, that's got to be the pits. The one week I had it was HORRIBLE, though it wasn't nausea, but more just awful gassy, heartburn-y feeling. Though I welcome that back with open arms if it means I'm preggo! haha

scooby - yeah, we got this house with a family in mind. It's been a blessing, though b/c we unexpectedly had my FIL move in with us as well (he has his own space) but we certainly don't use all of the space. I've often wondered if we'd downsize if we don't end up with kids. It's a lot to clean! But I do love this house. 
And YAY for being cycle (and hopefully BUMP) buddies! 

amanda - so glad you're feeling better. Are you enjoying the 2nd tri like you're supposed to? Any names, nursery colors, etc picked out yet? :)

nothing going on here - doing Crinone every day until Saturday to mimic a real LP and then just waiting for AF. Though I've been sorta crampy so maybe AF will come on her own. That would be nice if she showed up earlier and we got an earlier start on the cycle!

Anyone have any V Day plans? We don't do anything, which is fine. It bothered me way back when but in my old age, I see that you should be romantic on any day, not just the day on the calendar they jack up the prices 3x on things that are red and pink! :)


----------



## klik

Wish: lol, I LOVE how much of a fan girl you are! :hugs: It sucks a little that you won't have a chance for a natural BFP for a while but you're just making yourself the perfect home for those little frozen beans! I really hope the next one sticks and grows. I can't wait for you to join the ranks of the pregnant ladies on here!

I used to not care about V-day at all. I remember clearly being in college and asking the woman behind the counter what day it was as I filled out my check (yes, it was a LONG time ago!) and her looking at me like I was from another planet: "It's VALENTINE'S day!" Then I became aware that it's exactly my half-birthday so it just made me a little depressed. Now it's an excuse to make DP go to a restaurant that's further away than walking distance (he's a bit tough to drag out). Still, he has for some reason booked everything for that day: builders are coming in to do a quote, he's taking the car in for servicing... But yeah, we're going to a place that apparently does fab seafood. Also this weekend we're finally using up my birthday present to him and spending a weekend in the countryside with our dog (more frozen mud--yay!)


----------



## scoobybeans

klik & wish, I would love nothing more than to be bump buddies with both of you this year!!! <3<3<3 I think if we all keep picturing it, maybe it will happen :)

klik- I'm glad the hysteroscopy is booked and I hope it goes well & you aren't too sore after. That's so funny, I love reading success stories too. It helps me stay positive, especially on days where I feel like this is never going to happen. If anyone gives you any crap about coming into the country, I can be there to protest within an hour ;) The countryside sounds lovely. Enjoy! Looking forward to being snowed in tomorrow with my hubby and my pups. They go bonkers when it snows, it's hilarious.

wish- Congrats on your big win! My boss is from Boston so he's a huge Pats fan too. It really was quite a game. I'm glad you have plenty of room, it's rarely a bad thing! If it makes you feel any better, my DH has never been big on celebrating Valentine's Day either. He's great about randomly doing romantic things throughout the year though, so I really don't mind. 

Disney & Amanda, do you ladies have any fun plans for the weekend?

AF is FINALLY here, woohoo! I started freaking out a little when it wasn't here this morning, because we're leaving for upstate NY on Friday morning. I called my RE and I'm assuming because of the snow tomorrow they'll have me come in on Friday for baselines. So I'll be up at about 5:30am to get there before they open (it's 1st come, 1st serve) and then to the pharmacy to pick up BCP, then back to my house to pack up the car and drive 6 hours so we can go surprise my FIL for his 75th birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Hope16

Hi ladies! I know it has been 5 months since I last logged on. I ended up finding out at my 38 week appointment that the baby had a severe case of hydrocephalus (water around the brain). They told me he would most likely die at birth or within the first year of his life. I met with radiologists and a neurosurgeon team who determined that they could perform a shunt surgery to help get some of the water off his brain. So the following day I had a csection and at one day old my 9.4lb 21 inches long baby boy went in for surgery. We spent 8 days in the NICU before we headed home. After a week his incisions started leaking cerebral fluid so we rushed him to the pediatric ER where they tried to resuture them. 3 days later they leaked even more, so we were admitted to the pediatric ER again. This time we scheduled surgery to remove the shunt. He stayed in the PICU for 7 days where he was treated with antibiotics. Once his cultures were clear of infection they performed a 3rd surgery to put in a new shunt. We spent the entire month of September in the hospital, but he has been thriving ever since. It was a long road to recovery but I am just so happy to have my little boy in my arms everyday. 

To think I endured heartbreaking miscarriages, to struggling with fertility treatments, to a long hard miserable pregnancy, to then find out about the hydrocephalus and possibly losing my baby...only to face the hardest month of our lives seeing your baby suffer in pain. I am just grateful everyday that I never gave up. My journey helped prepare me for Landon's arrival. God wanted to make sure we were prepared for all this. 

Whatever your journey is...just have faith that God has a plan. You may not understand it yet, but it will be revealed when the time is right.


----------



## klik

Hope: hey! I've been wondering about you...I was hoping you were just busy with the baby... My word, you've been through a lot... I'm so sorry this has been so painful, so many moments of despair... Gosh, you are SO strong! Well done on holding it together for little Landon... I mean, just reading your update I couldn't wait to get to the conclusion, and that took, like, a minute--you went through a whole month ++ of this, this not-knowing, this terrible worry... Millions of hugs to you... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Congratulations, well done on being so, so strong, and enjoy your little thriving baby--may the rest of his life be, on the whole, charmed... he, and you, have suffered more than enough already... Take care and thank you so much for sharing! :hugs:

Scooby: yeah, bump buddies 2017--let's do this! congrats on AF--I'm sorry it confirms the natural BFN but it's excellent you can get the show on the road. Enjoy the celebration with your FIL!


----------



## scoobybeans

hope- Your story is unbelievably sad and stressful, and I'm just so relieved to hear that you had a happy ending. What an ordeal to go through! I'll echo what klik said- your strength is inspiring and you are incredibly brave! I hope Landon continues to thrive and that the rest of his childhood is nice and easy :)

klik- I'm not sure why I feel so optimistic since I probably shouldn't lol. I mean I know the stats and they're not great. I just feel like this is our year! I can picture all of it now- the nursery, holding my baby, reading him or her bedtime stories. I hope our dreams become a reality for all of us soon!

Baselines are tomorrow morning! I've been trying to calculate when ER and ET will be but there are so many variables. I'm thinking somewhere around St. Patrick's Day. Hope the luck of the Irish is with me ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hope - wow. I'm just in absolute amazement of your story. I can't believe you and your DH had to go through all of that. I had chills the entire time I was reading and same as klik, I could not wait to get to the end. I am SO grateful that it ended properly and you all are happy and healthy. Little Landon struck gold when he got you as a mom. I wish you nothing but happiness and fun from hereon out. Thank you so much for checking in and sharing your story.

klik & scoob - Bump Buddies 2017! we need tshirts! :friends:

minor setback for me, though (getting sick of this) - at least until I talk to the financial coordinator - my AF started yesterday so I called in day 1 to start estrace for the FET cycle. Well, at the end of the instructions I'm so used to getting, she goes 'oh, and we'll need payment of $3500'. Um...for what? We paid a flat fee for Frozen DE. No other charges were EVER discussed. She said it's for the FET transfer - only the first fresh transfer was covered in that flat fee. NOWHERE in the paperwork is it distinguished differently!!!! So not only did we finance most of the first cost, but we're supposed to come up with a (basically) monthly fee of $3500 just to transfer the embies back in? I'm so disheartened by this.
If they can prove that we discussed this, I'm sure we'll come up with the money, at least the one round to get the other AB in there (and maybe transfer 2?? 2 for one? but risk of twins) so my transfer date will be around 3/2. One week or so before you, scoob!!


----------



## klik

Scooby: I think visualizing is good! I hope it works for you! Good luck on the baseline--can't wait to hear how it goes! :hugs:

Wish: yeaaaaah! Bump buddies '17! SO annoying, though, this surprise extra cost. $3500, really?! I mean, how did this not get mentioned?! :growlmad: I'm so sorry you're going through this. Of course you're disheartened. UGH!!!!!! Still, I hope at the end of all this you do end up with your lovely little baby after all! :hugs:

Uhm, so, I didn't know this, but the hysteroscopy might mean my uterus is not ready for yet another month... I'll have to ask the doc who does it whether it's ok to do a transfer the next cycle. Otherwise I guess I'll be freezing again in March. It's weather-appropriate, I guess, but come ON--I want my spring to be here now!!! :brat:


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's baloney, klik!!!
I want spring now too. we just had a blizzard yesterday - about 17" of snow. More to come this week too! BLAH!


----------



## klik

lol, Wish, I used to love blizzards when I lived in the US--it doesn't snow where I come from in Brazil so my first snowfall was in New England and I thought it was awesome when the snow actually accumulated on the ground and everything was covered in white. Also walking on the fluffy powder and hearing the squeaking was lovely. But I can imagine if you've lived with it pretty much all your life you can get pretty sick of it! Here in London the snow only really accumulates once every few years... Mostly we just get really cold rain.

In TTC news, I just found out my surgeon for tomorrow's hysteroscopy is my favorite surgeon, period--I barely bled at all when he did my egg retrievals. So hopefully he'll be able to work his magic and my uterus can heal in time for a March transfer. I'm not feeling super-optimistic, but hope dies last...


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Yes, I totally want a Bump Buddies 2017 t-shirt!!! (Ok the first time I typed Bum lol.) I'm so annoyed for you about your RE office's lack of transparency. That's a lot of money to spring on someone! Honestly I think I'd transfer 2 at a time, but that's totally up to you and how comfortable you are with the chance of twins. My sister transferred 3 and only got 1, so it definitely doesn't happen all of the time. On the plus side, 3/2 is so soon!!!

klik- My RE told me I'd be good to do IVF the following cycle after my hysteroscopy, but that's probably a judgment call. Supposedly it makes you all cleaned out and ready to go, and just like having an endo scratch it can increase the chances of implantation. Something to consider. That's awesome your favorite surgeon is doing the procedure!

AFM, we had a great time in upstate NY visiting my in-laws and my FIL was SO surprised. The trip home was pretty horrendous though. We were going through a bad snow storm and the roads were awful. So grateful we made it home without incident and it was wonderful seeing my dogs!

So my baselines went really well. My antral follicle count went from 9 to 14! My FSH lowered from 6.9 to 5.1! I was expecting things to have gotten worse so I'm over the moon with the results. My E2 was 50, so also within normal range. I got the all clear to start BCP last Friday. I think they're making me a little hormonal, so I can imagine what the rest of the fertility cocktail will do to me lol. :wacko:

My nursing protocol visit is this Friday, and that's when they'll give me an estimated retrieval date. Very nervous and very excited all at the same time.


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, I also heard that cycling right after a hysteroscopy can be a good thing! Did it with both of mine! 

Wish, totally sucks that they weren't clear about the cost. Will you transfer 2? We did last time, and although technically both implanted, one turned into a vanishing twin, so left with one. 

Scooby, how exciting to be starting!! I live in Montreal, and we got over a foot of snow yesterday and last night. Didn't have to leave the house yesterday, but this morning I went out to get the cars out of the driveway so that our snow contractor can come plow. With the drifts, there was snow up to my hips in some places! I brushed off the cars, and thankfully my neighbour was outside and helped shovel where the city plow created a snow bank at the end of the driveway. DH is away until tomorrow, in Vegas with my dad and brother for a boys trip. At least I didn't have to shovel and lift anything, but I can tell you that just brushing off the cars took over a half an hour, and was my exercise for the day hehe. They're calling for more snow this week, then another huge dumping next week. Ugh! The joys of winter.


----------



## klik

Scooby: those are great numbers! Congratulations!!! :thumbup: As for the fertility cocktail, gals, what do you think? To me the BCP is WAY worse--it's the progesterone that I really object to, frankly, with its tendency to bloat and get me in a bad mood. As for FSH and LH and antagonist, different people react differently, but to me it's mostly just the annoyance of actually doing the injections, and then the pain in the ovaries as they're being more active than usual. I think Wish reported bloating as well on these... But the end result of these things is more estrogen, and I like estrogen! It makes me frisky! :haha: Good luck on Friday!

Amanda: I have this image of you, really quite pregnant by now, wading through snow and brushing cars and shovelling... It doesn't seem right somehow! :wacko:

Right, so, I had my hysteroscopy and sadly it was not a waste of time and money... there were still retained POC, which have now been removed. The doc said I'm likely to spot til my next period--in fact my next period may not even be very recognizable because of the spotting. I asked if he thought it would be ok for me to do a transfer in my next cycle, and he left that up to my (local) RE. I was really hoping to learn today!!!

They almost sent me home without doing the hysteroscopy because I'd had unprotected sex beforehand. I pleaded that I've been monitoring for ovulation like a hawk, and they managed to ask my local RE, who gave me the go-ahead. Phew! If they'd delayed me I would not have held myself responsible for my actions.

Scooby and Amanda, I think there are a couple of different schools of thought on hysteroscopies/endo scratches... I think some REs believe in what your REs said--that a scratch is simply a good thing, because it creates a good landing site for an embryo. But other REs fret that with something more involved than explicitly an endo scratch--like a removal of POC--there will be scar tissue left behind, and if the embryo decides (as it likely will!) to implant there, then it will be unable to receive adequate nutrition through the lining... So there are, like, good wounds and bad wounds. I'm sure all REs agree on this to some extent but they probably draw the line in different places?!

Right now I guess my impatience is subsiding somewhat and if an RE I trust tells me my miscarriage risk is increased if I transfer next cycle, then I'll prefer to skip transfer. Miscarriages are really the worst.


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, that makes total sense about the scar tissue, and yeah, miscarriages suck hardcore, no point transferring if your risk is increased. Here's hoping that's not the case though! Oh, and I'm sure I was a sight for sore eyes this morning, but thankfully all is cleared now :)
As for the meds, I never had to take BCP before a cycle, so can't comment on that. I do however hate the progesterone the most. Bloated and cranky, not fun (for me or DH!) I felt slightly uncomfortable on the stims by the end, but it was a good feeling, because it made it feel like things were working.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi ladies!

scoob - good luck on Friday! sounds like things are going really well for you!

klik - glad you got everything finally taken care of with the hysteroscopy. i'm sure that's a weight off your shoulders. Now just need to get going on the next cycle! 

amanda - oh dear, I'm not having a good picture of you cleaning off cars either. No slipping and falling!! 

disney - how are you doing? feeling good?

sorry so brief - work is pure hell and I have to get back to it. Finance lady got the bright idea to trying pushing the FET through insurance. Not sure how that didn't happen to begin with. Sheesh. But it has to go through preauthorization first, so it'll take about 2 weeks - I should get that answer when I get the biopsy results. So I started the estrace, etc for the cycle. I'm really hoping it's just covered since my last FET, this time last year, was covered. If it's not included in the DE stuff, then it should fall under the regular stuff. I just have a sneaky feeling that we're gonna get screwed though. Sigh.

Anyway, I'll check back in later in the week - hugs to all!


----------



## scoobybeans

Amanda- Yikes, that's a whole lot of snow! Please take it easy & let your DH do the heavy lifting when he gets back ;) Our plows do that too and it makes things so much harder because it's that really heavy, compacted snow. I don't know about you but I'm super ready for spring at this point!

klik- Thanks for your input on the drugs & their side effects. I'm a fan of the estrogen too. :thumbup: It makes me energetic, creative and just generally in a better mood. Progesterone gives me insane dreams (like the other day I was in this feudal society and I was the leader of the resistance against an evil lord- WTF???) and it makes me more moody. As far as the hysteroscopy, I'm so glad it's over now. Once I found out my polyp had grown to 1cm, I opted not to TTC until we had the surgery because the chance of miscarriage was higher. I'm also guessing it may take you that extra cycle just to heal. I think you should just go with your gut on this one.

wish- I really hope this is covered through your insurance! It's ridiculous that they didn't think to check sooner. :dohh: We had some issues with our billing dept at first too, and DH took it upon himself to speak to an office manager about it. (He used to work in the medical field so he knows the hierarchy at these places.) Anyway, now they go out of their way to treat us really well, so I'm grateful! If this doesn't get resolved for you maybe you should ask to speak to someone about it?

AFM, I have a cold. Boo.


----------



## klik

Hey, ladies!

Amanda, I'm kind of in awe of you for having done all that freezing manual labor while pregnant!

Wish: I really hope your insurance will pay for it, but it sucks that after all the careful thought and energy you've put into this, there's this massive spanner thrown into the works... Good luck at work!

Scooby: yay, estrogen! Excellent that your DH could make your case so well to the billing department and now you're treated well! Oh yeah, as for your progesterone dream, are you sure it was just a dream? Maybe you're supposed to be leading the #resistance! :winkwink:

I'll try to post again later today, after I get a call from my local RE with his thoughts on when a transfer would be advisable. Yeah, like I said, I've pretty much accepted that waiting might be the right thing, but it really is very unsettling to keep everything on hold for so long, so that I can travel at a moment's notice... DP is also struggling: he lost his job at the end of last year and has mostly been holding off on finding another one so he can travel with me--but this whole thing is so unpredictable, I don't think he wants to remain jobless for, I don't know, this whole year?! It's all taking its toll, sadly...


----------



## klik

Huh. To my surprise my local RE said it's fine to transfer next month. Specifically, he likes there to be 2 cycles between m/c and transfer (that's already happened). As for scarring, there's always a chance of that, though the curettage was as gentle as possible... but waiting one or two cycles won't get rid of it. As long as my lining builds up normally, transferring should be fine. So... Wish and Scooby, looks like I'll be joining you for the March effort after all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOOOO klik, that's great news!!!!


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- Hooray!!! :happydance: I'm so glad you don't have to wait any longer! MY RE always reminds me that the uterus is incredibly strong and resilient, because it has to be.

As for putting your life on hold, I 100% can relate and understand how sucky that is. For almost 3 years now we've avoided making any long terms plans because I "might" be pregnant. I think being in limbo has been one of the worst parts about this whole thing. That's why we've decided this is our last year of actively trying. I'm sorry it's been rough on you and DP too, and I hope we all get out of this purgatory soon!!!

LMAO at #resistance.

So I'm super sick with a cold, and now DH is sick too. The only good thing about that is it's made me focus less on my cycle. (Also no sense of smell= no appetite= weight loss. Yay!)

My RE called me yesterday to talk about ICSI, and she's totally on board with us doing all ICSI instead of a 50/50 split. We also talked about the number of embryos to transfer and we've decided to wait and see before we make that call. Like, as much as DH and I are opposed to the idea of twins, the bottom line is that we'd rather have 2 babies than 0 babies. So if I do a day 3 transfer or only have average quality embies on Day 5 that probably won't make it to freeze, we're just going to go for 2 and see what happens. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

scooby - that sounds like a great plan! So glad you're going with ICSI too. I'm not sure why but I feel like that's part of the secret sauce sometimes. B/c of our potential costs with this DE stuff, I was pondering putting 2 back in as well. Though they are only 23 yrs old so they have a higher likelihood of both sticking!! 

I can't agree more with the 'putting life on hold' discussion - that's the primary reason I was good with going with the frozen DE vs fresh - I know I'll have 6 or less tries and that's it. Then we move on. I can't keep up with the 'what ifs' and IF something happened naturally, what a pleasant surprise. But no more planning around the 'what ifs'. We still are, of course - I signed up to do a 24 or 48-hr relay running race with a group of friends in Sept, but I have to think that if I'm preg, I'm not doing that. So I have to think of a backup plan IF I get preg and IF it sticks and IF....ugh, it's so exhausting.

anywho - I'm sorry you're sick, scoob!! I've managed to avoid both of DH's illnesses in the past month (cold, then flu), knock on wood.

klik - that sucks that DH lost his job! ugh - another stress to add into the mixture. Did he figure out his passport/ex-wife stuff yet? I hope that's off your plates.

disney - any names picked out yet for your new daughter? what comes next for you? just smooth sailing into 3rd tri?

nothing going on here - had my blood draw this morning for monitoring. I called the insurance carrier yesterday to review the procedure code that was submitted for this FET to see if there was any reason to think it would be denied. The first customer service rep didn't see anything that flagged her to think it wouldn't be, but then I was transferred to an Infertility specialist group. He had no idea so he set me up an appt with one of their Registered Nurses, so she's going to call me this morning. The good news is that we're nowhere near our lifetime fertility max. Since it's a new year, we have to start our deductible and OOPM over again, but I'm already almost $600 into that. So if it IS covered, we'll still have to pay a portion of it. But if it is covered and this round doesn't work, then at least the rest will be covered. Now, just have to see if it's covered or not...sigh.

I hope everyone is set up to have a great weekend!! We have a concert to go to tomorrow night but other than that, I'll be working. Stupid client go-lives!! :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - I'm so sorry for being absent for a while. Things got incredibly busy at work, and between that and DD being a little under the weather, I haven't had as much time to get online. 

I still need to go back and catch up on what I've missed. I hope to do that later today. I hope that everyone is doing well! :flower:

AFM - I'm still chugging along. Not a whole lot going on here. I'm still tired most days. The nausea is still there to some extent, but it's definitely better than it was several weeks ago. We've finally started telling people about the pregnancy, though most people at work are still clueless at this point since my team is spread out, and I don't see everyone all the time. My next doctor visit with my OB is Tuesday when I'll be 16.5 weeks along. 

I'll catch up with everyone soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies, was thinking of you all so took a sneaky peek at this thread again. I hope you didn't all mind me leaving so abruptly, I was in a very sad place. It has taken some time and I've worked through so much, I can honestly say I've let go of the idea of biological motherhood and I'm okay with it. Man it took some tears, anger, desperation and loneliness but I've survived. We got a little rescue cat and he's made things so much easier, somewhere to send all that love. I'm enjoying life with my husband as DINKs and we've packed in lots of fun stuff. Also started a full on yoga course and it's also helped a lot. We're going to investigate adoption around May and will see where that leads us. I just wanted to say hi and let you know we can all survive infertility in our own way xx big hugs xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

aster! so good to see you, thank you for popping on! I'm so glad you've been able to work through the horrible emotions of all of this and get to a better place. I knew you would. :hugs:
please come back to us when you start your new journey!! :friends:
and congrats on the new kitty! it certainly does help to have a pet to give your love to. I think that's why we keep adopting dogs (well my FIL does but I approve!)

disney - dear girl, don't apologize, you have a lot going on! 16 weeks already?! nutso :wacko:

I had my discussion with the RN yesterday and she said that once the donor eggs are in our possession, insurance kicks back in. So while they don't cover the acquisition of the eggs, they cover everything else as normal. Which means the FET should be covered but ALSO, things that happened TO the eggs after purchase could also be covered, like fertilization, first transfer, etc. Sooooooo - going to get an itemized list of those procedural codes and submit for some reimbursement to help pay off our loan!! WOOOOOO!!

so YAY! we'll be transferring on or around 3/2. Next week will be a blur - I have to travel to both clients we're trying to get live, so I'll be in Pittsburgh Tues/Wed and then off to CA for a Thurs demo, then home as fast as possible so I can get to my monitoring appt Friday morning at 7:30. Dear lord, help me.

I hope you all have a wonderful long weekend!


----------



## klik

Asterimou: I'm really glad to hear from you... I'm so sorry it's been rough, but it sounds like you've done huge amounts of work on this really necessary and painful process of grieving. I'm so sorry it's turned out this way :hugs:. If you want to share your adoption journey, whenever you do embark on it, we'd absolutely love to cheer you on... Please give your cat an extra snuggle from auntie Klik!

Scooby: I will remind myself of that! Uterus is resilient. Excellent! Oh, yeah, putting life on hold, gosh, it's been rough... We've been acting kind of like new parents "Sorry, can't go anywhere or plan anything, we've got a baby to look after!" except there's no baby. *Sigh*. Well, ok, that's not exactly how it's been but it's something in that region. Cool that your RE is on board with all-ICSI! I hope it helps you get that lucky ticket. Ugh, so sorry about the cold...

Wish: how very excellent that insurance kicks back in! So cool you get to get some of your money back! I'm still upset at how this has gone down--I mean, you were so careful, I just don't know how these "minor details" did not reach you beforehand! Does this affect your calculations re. how many to transfer? Good luck with the client meetings, and then... good luck with that transfer!!!

Disneyfan: I'm sorry DD has been under the weather--I hope she's feeling better. Has she expressed feelings yet about getting a little sister? Even if you haven't told her yet I'll bet there are suspicions awakening somewhere in her mind! I'm sorry the nausea is still there to some extent... Good luck on Tuesday!!!

AFM: it's CD 13 and still no LH surge... I had EWCM on CD 11 and 12, though, so I'm getting suspicious. No BBT increase yet. I need to call Cornell and see if they want me to do any blood tests. I definitely don't want to wait any longer!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I really hope your insurance comes through on this and you get reimbursed. Just hearing your upcoming schedule is making me exhausted lol. What do you do again? Hope you had fun at your concert! DH and I are big music lovers so we go see live music as often as possible. Hooray on your 3/2 transfer!!! Have you made a decision on 1 or 2 yet?

Disney- No need to apologize, we're all busy ladies here! I'm sorry your daughter is sick and I hope she's feeling better soon! So glad the nausea is easing up. The 16 week scan is a big one, right? Best of luck, and share pics if you feel comfortable!

aster- Hey, it's so good to see you again! Congrats on your rescue cat :) I have 2 rescue dogs (see avatar) and they're my world. DH and I have been having a lot of conversations about the very real possibility that we'll have to move on from TTC if the IVF doesn't work, so thank you for the reminder that _not_ having children has its perks. (Especially when you have a wonderful partner.) I'm so glad you're doing well & I hope you keep checking in!

klik- I had to laugh at your new parents analogy. We catch ourselves calling the spare room "the nursery" or saying things like "when the baby comes" all of the time. I think we're just trying to be positive that we'll succeed, but OTOH it does sound pretty crazy lol. I have to say, I feel very at peace with our decision to put an expiration date on all of this. Limbo Land is a nice place to visit, but I don't want to live here permanently ;) So, what is the next step for you? Another fresh cycle after this one, right?

AFM, I got my schedule! :happydance: I stop taking BCP in one week and go in next Friday for suppression check. If all looks well, I start stims that night & estimated retrieval is the week of 3/12. Woot!

They're starting me on 225 Follistim & 75 Menopur per day, which I think is a nice compromise since we don't know how I'll respond yet. I think we're covering a lot of bases here. ICSI, assisted hatching, antagonist protocol, doxy for infections, Medrol for inflammation, PIO for my low-ish progesterone. I know there are a lot of things that need to line up perfectly in order for this to work, but I'm actually feeling great about this cycle so far.

What are everyone's thoughts on limiting caffeine and alcohol? I've decided to switch back to tea from coffee in the morning and limit drinks to maybe 2 a week until I start stims, and then I'm going to cut out alcohol completely. Still not sure on caffeine though. I mean tea has antioxidants so it's not all bad...


----------



## Wish2BMom

hooray for set schedules!! that's great, scooby!!
re: caffeine and alcohol - allllll of my nurses, every time I've had a transfer coming up or whatnot (see Napa at the beginning of Nov) told me to go out and have a great time. No one has ever told me to hold back on drinking pre-transfer, but obviously yes, post-transfer. I don't get bombed but I def have more than 2 a week. I've even asked, after all this failing, if I should stop drinking altogether and the doc said nope, that has nothing to do with anything. So there's that.
As far as caffeine, however, I have switched to half-caff coffee and decaf teas at night if I want something warm. It's actually been great for me b/c I don't have that mid-afternoon crash anymore.
Else, I'm just taking all my vitamins and trying to eat pretty darn healthy lately.

your cocktail and plan all sound great - I love the ICSI and assisted hatching! :thumbup:

you guys are funny with the 'new parents' stuff - I don't even allow myself to think that far out anymore. I know what a slippery slope it is for my brain. :)

oh and yeah, if insurance is covering things, then we'll just transfer one at a time. My mom is really pushing for 2 and says 'you're a healthy woman!' but um, yeah, my body is 41! it's risky for a younger chickadee, let alone me! So we'll stick with one if all is covered as expected.


----------



## klik

Scooby: cool, you have a schedule! It's very exciting. I hope they've found the ideal protocol for you! You'll be about a week ahead of me by the looks of it, all going well on this side... Oh yeah, as for expectations, we do say "when we have kids" all the time--I mean, in some ways we're still at the beginning (!!!) of our journey--after I give up on fresh eggs there's still my frozen ones, then DE, then adoption... It's pretty certain we'll get there sooner or later, somehow, assuming we remain alive and well. Now, sooner would be really, really nice! Oh, yeah, caffeine and alcohol... I've tried to cut down on both but I have the occasional cup of coffee or tea and the occasional drink. It's important, I think, to limit the extent to which we sacrifice ourselves--joy surely helps in this journey, wherever we can get it! I don't mean binge-drinking or whatever--I mean, that's not really joy, is it? But yeah, a bit of social drinking sometimes, or a cup of your fave coffee... The little things in life... There are these gals on this other forum I'm on who are talking about some book they've read that tells them to avoid plastics at all costs and not to touch receipts. I mean, originally I was thinking receipts was a technical term for something, but they really meant receipts, like from cash registers. I really really really don't think fostering paranoia helps at all!!! That said, I'm drinking some crazy healthy green juice as I type this... But then again, I like crazy healthy green juice.

Wish: lol, your mom sounds like my DP. He's totally discounting all the dangers of twins. He wants a complete family asap! Where was this instinct 4 years ago when I originally wanted to start trying (and had to freeze eggs instead)? Grrrr... Also, I think it's really nice for a baby to be THE baby in the family for at least a little while. Having to share that spotlight has got to be tough! Most of my friends who have kids seem to have spent all their waking time breastfeeding ONE. What can you possibly do with two?!?! It boggles the mind. All that said, we're using 42-year-old 3-day embryos, not 23-year-old blastocysts, so our chances of twins are pretty darn small even if we transfer, like, 4... Anyway, I hope your insurance comes through properly and you get to do as many transfers as feels right for you! Looking forward to your upcoming transfer!

AFM: Well, I've finally pinpointed my ovulation! My surge probably peaked sometime between Sunday and Monday. So, DP and I have given it a shot naturally, but though I tried to ensure we try at the right times, for some reason that goes in my mind into the category "impossible." Estrogen patch goes on on Sunday, and then about a week later I'll have my baseline scan and then, hopefully... off to NYC!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I've never worried too much about alcohol before the TWW in the past either. I think I'm just trying whatever I can to make this cycle "perfect" because we have so much invested in it. That said, I was super stressed after work yesterday so I did allow myself a couple of glasses of wine ;) My caffeine compromise right now is switching off between tea and coffee every morning, and then going to just tea once I start stims next week. I'm not sure what I'll do after transfer yet. Speaking of, it's less than one week before your transfer woohoo!!! Did your insurance come through yet? I'm totally with you on avoiding twins. I think one will be hard enough on my body, and with everything going on at my job I really just can't be on bed rest for 2 months or whatever if things start going south.

klik- I admire you so much for your determination to have a child whatever way you can. My aunt felt the same way, and after she'd almost given up hope she adopted her daughter at 49 years old. She's a wonderful mom and she doesn't regret it for a second. I totally agree with you on limiting the extent of the sacrifice while TTC. Everyone has to draw the line somewhere, and for me that line is NOT avoiding receipts lol. So what goes into this green drink of yours? I'm glad you and I will be close in our cycles!

AFM, I only have 4 more doses of BCP to take and then I'm done. Woohoo! I ordered my meds today and they're supposed to arrive tomorrow. I've been really calm and positive for the past couple of weeks but yesterday I started worrying about everything (and I mean EVERYTHING). I feel a little better today, just anxious to get started. If all goes well at my appointment next week, it's only one week until I start stims... Eeek!


----------



## Wish2BMom

YEAHHH for starting stims next week, scoob!

and klik - I hope you BD'ed just right and you get your miracle natural baby. :)

ERA results came back and it was found that I'm receptive exactly when we transfer, so that won't change. I am going for my final monitoring tomorrow morning (bloods/ultrasound) and transfer will be next Fri. I'm going to take the day off. I need it anyway!! 
Insurance came back and it was approved, so that's great. When talking to that RN, she made it sound easy peasy. But talking to the finance lady at the clinic yesterday, she said that only 2 other people have ever been approved for insurance coverage of an FET from donor. So I guess we're lucky?? can't tell. Either way, I'll consider us lucky and blessed and hopefully this is the start of good things to come. 

off to get on a plane to head home - talk to you girls later!


----------



## klik

Scooby: ah, so cool about your aunt! Yeah, knowing how long adoption takes, we might be 49 by the time it comes through... :wacko: Oh, the green drink was just something I bought from Planet Organic--it has pear, to sweeten it, but then it's spinach and kale and parsley and cucumber. Tastes nice! When exactly is your appointment? Good luck!

Wish: Ok, I'd be somewhat frustrated if I'd spent all this time to change nothing at all, but you seem to be in good spirits! And of course, it's good to know with certainty... But yeah, it's amazing that the transfer will happen so soon! And that the insurance has come through! Hope your flight went well and that you're enjoying your weekend.

AFM: Not much going on in the klik household. It's starting to dawn on me that I'd better enjoy my last few days at home before I have to be off again...


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'm trying to ignore that frustration, klik!! hahaha

yeah, it's good that things are going well but I'll be honest - just kinda going through the motions right now. Not really overly excited that transfer is less than a week away. Doing my first PIO shot last night was more of a drag than 'oooh, this is it!' type thing. I'm super tired from work and having to try to also be a 50/50 partner with DH on things. I'm drained. So there's very little emotion leftover for the upcoming transfer. I'm sure I'll get there.


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I think it's actually a good thing that your ERA results support what you've already been doing. It's one less thing to question about the whole process. Hooray for approval! It's completely understandable that you're burnt out from this process, and I'm sure the hormones and your crazy work schedule isn't helping! Try and take it easy. Do something nice for yourself. :hugs:

klik- That green drink doesn't sound too terrible. I just tried coconut water for the first time yesterday (I know, I know). It was good, but I didn't realize it was 100 calories and 22 grams of carbs when I bought it. Do you think that's worth whatever nutritional benefit it may have? Usually I just drink regular water. When are you heading to NYC?

AFM, today is my last day of BCP. Weirdly, I think they balanced me out a little bit. My skin is crystal clear and I feel pretty great. The calm before the storm, I know... Got my meds on Saturday and my suppression check is this Friday, with stims to start that evening if everything looks good. I'm feeling a lot of things. Excited, nervous, simultaneously anxious to get started and dreading all of it. I think I've reached the point where I'm sick of talking about it lol. Just stick me with shots and get this show on the road already.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahahaa I know how you feel, scooby! blah blah blah LET'S GO! I hear you on BCP - I am pretty sure that's why I never got teenage acne (I was on the pill from 15 or so).

I just found out one of my good friends got her BFP finally - she has a son but he's 4 (I think) and they had a hard time getting preg with him (did IUI) and have been trying for a couple of years for this one (IUI and then to IVF). This was their last try and she had said that if it didn't work, they'd just be happy and blessed to have their son and carry on. I'm so thrilled for them, she just found out yesterday. No symptoms to report, though she had cramping and a little blood on Thurs, so probably implantation.

klik - yes, when are you back in the states?


----------



## klik

Wish: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for the frustration and also for this very understandable detachment... Not only have you been super-busy, but also it's a lot to ask that you get your hopes up every time even after repeated disappointments... Still, I really hope this Friday transfer works for you--it would be excellent for you and your friend to have babies that are not too far apart in age. FX'ed!

Scooby: I'm from Brazil, so I'm ridiculously picky about coconut water (the gold standard is having it from the raw, green coconut). I refuse to buy any that has ingredients other than coconut water. Vita Coco, probably the biggest brand, actually adds sugar--why would you do that?! And recently I've discovered a brand (Rebel Kitchen--probably exists only in the UK)--that does raw coconut water--so yeah, unpasteurized, and THAT tastes very similar indeed to the original raw coconut. It's quite expensive, though, so I only have that about once a week--it's my treat! Do I really think it helps? Hmmm... It's an excellent hydrator and pretty good at supplying electrolytes. It was apparently used in Brazil as saline until Brazil got its act together to make saline. I drink it mostly because I find it delicious. My "fertility help" drinks are water mixed with açaí (frozen or powder) and water mixed with pomegranate juice. I think the idea is to have as many antioxidants as possible! Oh yeah, I get your impatience too. Cool that you've enjoyed being on BCPs--hope everything goes well on Friday!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: back atcha, klik - thank you. I appreciate the understanding from you guys. I feel like I'm doing a little disservice to the little wonder that is our next embie. I'm getting a little more excited as the week goes on - maybe just b/c I'm taking the day off!! haha
DH is taking it off too, we'll go down and do the transfer and then we'll go off to a brewery near there that DH really likes, load up on some rare beers you can't find in stores and then maybe do lunch or something. We have dinner plans that night too. Should be a fun day.


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- That's awesome about your friend. I love hearing success stories, especially when people have been TTC for a long time. As far as doing a disservice to your embie, I don't think that's true at all. Think about all that you've already done just to get that little one to this stage! You've already fought hard for that embie :) Your plans with DH sound wonderful. I hope you have an excellent time!

klik- Oh, a coconut water expert! I feel like I've hit the jackpot ;) After a little research I bought Harvest Bay brand. No sugar added and made from green coconuts. I hope it's good! I'm going to use it in my smoothies while stimming to help prevent bloating. I've been trying to eat healthier these past couple of weeks, and last night I choked on a strawberry. Maybe that's a sign to go back to my safe carbs, heehee. :haha:

I've decided to treat myself to some new clothes and snuggly warm socks. It's insane to me that this is already the last day of February. Where has this year gone so far??


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw thank you for that - I already have mama guilt and I'm not even PUPO yet!!! :haha:

ENJOY your shopping!! I want to go shopping too but I tend to just buy the same stuff - jeans, comfy shirts. But I took a look at my closet this morning and realized I have so many shirts I don't wear. I just need to donate them.
I do need new shoes, though...hmmmmm....

Your strawberry attack story made me laugh :haha: i've been trying to eat healthier too but my food hasn't rebelled against me yet.


----------



## scoobybeans

I think it's cute that you already have mama guilt! :) I donated SO MANY clothes when we moved. It's funny because I feel like I never have anything to wear, but it's just that I choose to wear the same (comfortable) things over and over again. We've gotten super lax at work too, like we even wear sneakers most days now. I like to get more dressed up in the spring and summer though because I love skirts and dresses. I love shoes! Go buy some :)

The funny thing about the strawberry is that last year I choked on a green bean. That one was pretty serious, DH was a superhero and saved me. (I saved him from choking once too so we're even now lol.) :winkwink: Anyway, fruits and veggies are quite possibly plotting my demise... :haha:


----------



## klik

Wish: your plans sound lovely! I'm with Scooby--it's really sweet that you have mama guilt! There will be plenty of time or that once you actually have your baby! Oh, yeah, and as for shopping--if you're going to load up on rare beers, it's only fair you get yourself some shoes too!

Scooby: That's terrible you're being attacked by fruit & veg! 

Funny, gals, I'm a comfy dresser too... But yeah, like Wish, more on the jeans & comfy shirts side of things.

:hugs: to all...


----------



## klik

Oh, gosh, I forgot to answer the "when will I be heading to NYC" question... Well, that depends on when AF arrives--I'm expecting it around the weekend somewhere, but my basal body temperature dropped precipitously today, so maybe she's coming tomorrow?! I hope not--that would mean I haven't worn the estrogen patches for long enough... Ugh. Anyway, I'll be in town from about CD5, so sometime next week, I guess!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhhhh - what DPO are you?? implantation dip???? gosh, I almost forgot about all of that since I've been doing assisted conception for so long!!


----------



## scoobybeans

klik, have fun in the Big Apple next week! The weather is supposed to go back up into the 60's next week here, so not too bad. Today is blustery and cool, brrrr.:cold:

wish, best of luck with your transfer tomorrow!!! :happydance:

Well ladies, tomorrow is the big day. E2 check in the morning and if all looks well, stims tomorrow night. I feel ready to go now. :thumbup: Got my comfy clothes, my coconut water, books to read, video games to play and good TV to watch. DH and I are going to watch the injection videos tonight. Fun! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha scooby - you sound like you're hunkering down for a blizzard! too cute. Good luck with stims and today's appt! you got this!!!


----------



## klik

Exciting day for you both tomorrow, Wish and Scooby!

Wish: I soooo wish it was an implantation dip but sadly today the temperature was low again. Also I didn't get an implantation dip in October when it turned out I was pregnant... The timing would have been about right for an implantation dip, though, which made me sad--if my luteal phase is so short, how can I ever get naturally pregnant? Well, maybe I can't, but there are other ways. Speaking of which, best of luck tomorrow!!!! I've got everything totally crossed for you! I'll even cross my eyes if it helps. Good luck!!! :dust:

Scooby: thanks! Good luck at the suppression check, and I hope you tolerate the injections well! You certainly sound ready! :haha:

So yeah, temperature is low for the second day in a row but still no AF. I think even if it arrives tomorrow that's enough time on the patch, so I think we won't be cancelled--not for this reason, anyway. It's been a weird cycle, BBT-wise--I'll chalk it up to the hysteroscopy and hope it settles down next cycle. Yeah, I've enjoyed the enforced break but now I'm ready to go again! :plane:


----------



## klik

Wish & Scooby:


----------



## scoobybeans

wish - It's literally freezing out right now. It was 70 a week ago and it was in the teens last night. WTF. Good luck today hun!!! Let us know how everything goes. :)

klik- I love that, thank you! Had my bloodwork this morning & they'll call me later to let me know if I can start tonight. DH and I watched the how-to injection videos last night. Doesn't seem too bad at all. As for your temps, mine were screwy after my HSG cycle so the hysteroscopy may be affecting things with you. It sounds like AF will be here very soon. I hope you can get started soon!!!

Amanda, Disney, boopin & aster- Thinking of all you ladies and hoping everyone is doing well!

Anyone have fun plans for the weekend? DH and I are going to see Logan tomorrow morning (I'm a huge, huge, huge X-Men fan) so I'm super stoked about that. I think afterward we may head to this flea market north of us to try & find a dresser... Or if it's really cold we might just go home, get in our jammies and play video games. :haha:


----------



## klik

Scooby: I hope you got good news from the bloodwork... Thanks for the info on temps! How was Logan? And did you find a dresser?

Wish: I really hope everything went well on Friday, and am wishing you loads of luck...

AFM: AF arrived on Friday, yesterday was baseline scan and bloods, and I got the go-ahead, so first injections were last night. Got the flights yesterday--now about to look at AirBnB (I sooooo don't feel like it... feh!)


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- Hooray for starting! I'm so confused now, you're doing another fresh cycle right? If so I'm only one day ahead of you :) Logan was awesome. Very dark, but great. We didn't make it over to the flea market because we had a bunch of errands to run. Maybe next weekend!

wish- Hope everything went well on Friday! Check in when you get a sec.

AFM, I did get the ok to start stims on Friday so did Follistim & Menopur over the weekend. My 1st ultrasound today showed 7 measurable follies. I'm a bit worried as I'm still having a withdrawal bleed that's gotten pretty steady as of yesterday. The doctor said it was ok but it seems like not such a great sign to me. :shrug: I have a feeling they'll be increasing my doses today.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello ladies! :wave:

klik - that crab made me laugh out loud! i loved it! Yay for getting started and booking your stuff for your next trip here. Good news = you can get in! ;) Good luck, to you, I hope you get some great follies this time.

scooby - you're knocking it out of the park early, that's awesome! Are you blending the follistim and menopur into one? Sounds like a great weekend. Yeah, we get similar weather here too - thankfully it's going to warm up again this week! YEEEE! I love spring weather.

hello to disney, amanda, aster, hope and boopin, if you're all still out there! would love updates!!

Everything went perfectly fine on Friday - everything was different, though, than any other transfer. My clinic recently merged with another one and they are doing their frozen transfers at a different location for the time being. So new place, new doc/nurses (all so nice), transfer was done in an operating room b/c that's where their ultrasound was, no picture of the embie this time. I actually forgot that I was PUPO not long afterwards. DH and I both took the day off and just went to lunch, went to one of his fave breweries that was close to the clinic (and too long of a drive for us on a normal day), got his license renewed at the DMV and went out to dinner with friends. Besides avoiding alcohol, I kinda forgot for a bit. Probably a good thing. I kinda coasted through the weekend too, focusing more on chilling b/c I worked my tail off all Feb. 
OTD is next Monday, 3/13. Lucky 13. HA! I'm not going to be fooled by progesterone this time either! Any symptoms I get I'm going to assume is attributed to that. Though it really annoys me how I can go through 9 injections before actually feeling anything...seems that the side effects should show sooner than that and allow me to understand BEFORE TRANSFER that things are attributed to the meds! Annoying...


----------



## amanda1235

Hey guys! So sorry I've been so quiet, but I've been following!

Scooby and Klik, how fun that you guys are cycling so close together! Scooby, feeling any side effects from the meds yet? I guess you just got started, eh? Here's hoping one cycle is all it takes!
Klik, when do you head over to NYC? I've got everything crossed for you that everything goes smoothly, and that this is finally it!

Wish, congrats on being PUPO! I know what you mean about progesterone messing with you. Will you test early? Or wait for Otd? Keeping distracted and forgetting you are PUpO is probably a good thing :) here's hoping for a November baby (right?) for ya!

AFM, things have been going pretty well. 30 weeks yesterday, which seems insane to me! Had an appointment today, and measuring big, so being sent for an ultrasound in 2 weeks to check everything. Dr doesn't seem too worried, so I'm trying not to be as well. (Although I worry for everything as you may have already learned about me hehe) But other than feeling massive, all is good over here!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's awesome, Amanda!! at least he's measuring big and not smaller - less to worry about, I hope! 

I don't know if I'll test early yet. In the mindset of being zen, probably not. But I know my sanity can change drastically between now and Sunday! I'm already trying to stop myself from googling 'average implantation time after FET'. :doh:

but I'm really just hoping for the best but really expecting the usual.

(and I think it would be Nov? 9 or 10 months from the start of the last AF?)


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh, and I meant to say that we watched X Men-Apocalypse this weekend and it was awesome!! I can't wait to see Logan but then i wonder how many different movies they can make about Wolverine. But if you're saying it's good, i believe you!! :)
I love all the Marvel movies - they do such a great job. Better than the DC Comics movies, unfortunately. They haven't found that special sauce yet.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi Ladies! I'm so sorry for disappearing. DD has been fighting off various illnesses since the end of January, and she's been fighting off fevers all weekend (starting at lunch on Friday). Between taking care of her and doing a lot at work, and trying to find time to rest, I've been offline a lot more than usual lately. 

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I think Wish is now post FET and Klik and Scooby are at the beginning of their new cycles? I'm keeping all fingers and toes crossed for all of you wonderful ladies! :dust::dust::dust:

Amanda - Congrats on reaching 30 weeks! :happydance: Your bump size can totally be related to the baby's position in there. I'm sure everything will be totally fine. :hugs:

AFM - I'm now 18 weeks as of this past Saturday. We have our anatomy scan scheduled for a week from Friday (just before 20 weeks), so that's definitely something we are looking forward to. I'm dying to see her again. I'm just now starting to feel her wiggling around in there - it's unreal. My placenta is in the front and cushions a lot of the movements, so this is more delayed than when I first felt DD. Nausea is mostly gone, though I do still have random episodes from time to time. I puked big time in the parking lot of the medical facility that I went to for lab work and Dd's doctor appointment last Friday. :dohh:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh noooo disney!! public puking!! So happy to hear that all things are going well, though, and there's some wriggling going on! :) I cannot believe you are 18 weeks already. Time has FLOWN.

klik - did you get your travel plans in place yet?

scoob - how are shots going?

I don't know if I've explain'o'bragged yet, but I've become so pro at the PIO shots. Out of the 10 injections, I think I've only bled 2x. I'm not bruised, my back doesn't hurt, no lumps! it's bliss!! well, except for the initial break through the skin :haha:

9dpo/4dp5dt today - i had some dull but elongated cramping early on this morning in bed but it's gone now. I told myself I wasn't going to read into anything so I'm going to say it was gas. :haha:

I played my last indoor softball game last night, that was good to get my mind off of being PUPO. Hair appt tonight. Nothing for the rest of the week, so it's going to be a challenge to keep my mind off of things. I'll go into the office tomorrow, though, so I'll be busy and have people all around me all the time so I can't google stuff! I've gone from 180mph to about 45mph at work so I have time on my hands now. It's not good for not googling!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- My RE wouldn't let me mix injections so I'm getting 2-3 pokes a night. I'm so glad your transfer went well. I can't believe your test is coming up on Monday already! I love that you're being zen about this cycle. I can totally relate to work going from crazy to slow. Things are so slow right now and it's giving me wayyyyyy too much free time. My Google search history is ridiculous. :haha: I still can't believe you do your PIO shots yourself. Rock on with your bad self! ;) I'm basically living in fear of starting those lol. I'm a weenie. You're so right about DC movies. Wish they could get their acts together!

Amanda- Hey there! Happy 30 weeks!!! I agree with wish, I think it's better to measure big than small. Kind of a nice bonus that you get to see the little bean again in a couple of weeks! Stims are treating me ok after 4 nights, but the bloat has definitely set in today. Leggings are my best friend right now lol.

Disney- Hey girl! I'm so sorry your DD has been ill. I feel like this winter has been particularly bad with things floating around. So cool you're feeling the little babe wiggle, and best of luck with the anatomy scan! I know that one is supposed to be awesome. So sorry you're still getting sick sometimes. I hope that passes very soon!

AFM, I'm still having this withdrawal bleed but trying not to worry TOO much about it. E2 went from 38 on Friday to 118 on Monday morning, after about 2-1/2 days on stims. I think that seems ok. They kept my meds the same so that's encouraging. Does anyone have any tips for building up lining? I know about pomegranate juice but is there anything else that's worked for you ladies in the past?

Shots are going ok. I've got a bunch of bruises now but I'm a super pale redhead so I was expecting that ;) They don't really hurt, except for some reason last night's Menopur felt like I was getting stabbed for about a half hour. Ouch!


----------



## amanda1235

Scooby I LIVED in leggings last year. Got some cute flowy tops and that became my wardrobe. The bloat is normal, and close to egg retrieval I got a really heavy feeling in my abdomen from the extra follicles. Some jabs hurt more than others for some reason, you get to learn the more sensitive spots! 

Disney, sorry to hear your little one was sick! At least you're starting to feel better! (Minus the public puking). Yay for 18 weeks!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - Sounds promising. I'm keeping everything crossed for you! :dust:

Scooby - If I remember correctly, it hurts more the closer you inject to the belly button. Try to stay at least a couple of inches away from that area. Icing your belly beforehand and alternating sides every day may help as well. Slow and steady may help with the burning -- some injections took me longer to do, but I always felt that going slow made the ones that sting hurt less. Bummer that your RE won't let you combine your meds. 

As for lining, try eating lots of red meat right now up through the transfer. Are you doing a fresh or frozen transfer?

Amanda - I loved leggings! And at home, sweat pants and yoga pants, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

agreed on going slower and the bummer about not being able to mix the meds. Blah. I also switched sides and actually made quadrants out of my belly - high/low on right/left. I didn't really use ice or heat. 
I've also heard that lots of leafy greens help the lining. 

ugh, don't laugh but i cannot find a proper legging/shirt combo!!! I have 3 pairs of leggings and the only thing I feel comfortable in, besides this one flowy shirt that only matches one of the pairs of leggings, is an oversized sweatshirt. UGH! I'm so not a girl! I really want to have a LulaRoe addiction but I can't make it work!


----------



## scoobybeans

Amanda- DH said the same thing, that certain spots just hurt more. (He takes a weekly SQ injection in his belly for diabetes.) I definitely need more cute flowy shirts! Any brand recommendations?

Disney- We've been alternating spots, staying about 1.5" away from belly button. I'll stray a little farther tonight :) I swear I look like I have hickies all over lol. Red meat- check! We're doing a fresh transfer, hopefully.

wish- We're doing high/low as well. So far lower seems to be better for me. Dude, I'm the worst girl ever so I can relate. But try Amazon! They have super comfy long tunic tops and flowy cardigans for cheap. I have to say, they're really soft and pretty stylish. I usually stick to solid colors so I got black, grey & maroon so far. Big fan of these!

I was freaking myself out about this withdrawal bleed earlier because it didn't seem to be stopping. So I Googled for like 2 hours (my work is seriously suffering right now lol) and the only stories I came across were 2 women who went on to have twins that cycle and 1 who went on to have triplets. :shock:


----------



## Wish2BMom

scoob - thanks for the Amazon tip! I would never think to buy clothes off of there. As for the withdrawal bleed - I remember mine was like a heavy AF, it went on for a few days. I think the first time, I even called to ask if this was expected and they said yep, nothing to worry about. And it was darker and sludgier than regular AF. I'm sure all is completely fine and expected.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I have multiple shirts that I got at the Banana Republic Outlet before my cycles. They had elastic at the bottom around the waist, which gave them a baggier look in the tummy area that came in handy as the style of the shirt totally hides bloat really well. :)


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Thank you for sharing that, it actually made me feel loads better. It FINALLY stopped last night, woohoo! So how are you holding up? You decided not to POAS right? 

klik- Hope all is well with you hun!

Disney- Those shirts are so cute. I'm going to look for some! I had no idea retail therapy was going to be a side effect of IVF. :haha:

Ok so my RE increased my Follistim, which I kind of saw coming. E2 is rising but not as quickly as they want. I've got 6 follies in the running right now between 5mm-12mm. I really hope there are some hiding or the other little guys wake up soon! Tonight will be the 7th day of stims. We're adding in Cetrotide tonight and going back for an U/S tomorrow. I know tomorrow is an important one, so I really, really, really hope things improve!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck, scooby! I remember doing about 5 days of the antagonist meds (which for me was ganirelix). A lot can happen in your ovaries during those last few days leading up to retrieval. Hang in there - your almost there. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhh I love Banana! We have an outlet store 10 mins away, it's dangerous!

fingers crossed that your follies start to increase and bloat up themselves!!

I'm holding up - trying to remain zen and I think doing a fairly good job of it. Just watching what I eat really. Boobs are sore but that's the progesterone. Other than that, I actually feel fantastic. So who knows if anything is actually going on.
Vivid dreams for sure, sweating at night but I normally do that before AF/when progesterone is in town. Really, I learned from last time, that anything can just be attributed to the PIO.


----------



## scoobybeans

Disney- Thank you! :hugs: Do you know how many days you stimmed for total? I think I'll be somewhere between 10-12 but we'll see. I sure hope things start happening soon! I felt a lot going on last night but not as much today. 

Wish- Thanks! Well I'M certainly bloated, so I hope the little buggers start swelling soon ;) I'm so glad you're taking it easy and feeling good. That's so hard to do. When is OTD? I hope the time passes quickly and you just float towards good news on a little zen cloud :cloud9:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hang in there Wish. You have way more self control than I ever had. 

BTW, I did get hot flashes when I got my BFPs but not during my other cycles. So that's promising. :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

I looked through my stuff to figure out my dates. This was back in 2013, but:

Cycle 1: 
Starting stimming - June 24
Trigger - July 3
Egg Retrieval - July 4
Fresh transfer 

Cycle 2:
Starting stimming - August 18
Trigger - August 27
Egg Retrieval - August 28
Frozen transfer


----------



## scoobybeans

Thanks for sharing your stats Disney. Looks like you stimmed for 9 days both times. That's great!

We got some bad news this morning. I am down to 3 follicles ranging from 10-14mm. Since this is our only shot, we've decided to convert this cycle to an IUI and cut our losses. My doctor and I both think we can do better than this.

Obviously not the news that we wanted to hear. I'm feeling pretty down in the dumps. But I knew this cycle was off from the very beginning. I think it was the birth control pills, but maybe I'm just way more DOR than my numbers indicate.

So what next? If the antagonist protocol didn't work for me, do I try Lupron? Estrogen priming? I don't even know where to begin.

I just want to curl up into a ball and cry. :cry:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no, scoob - I'm so sorry! :grr: I had that happen too. Things can still happen with an IUI so hang in there. But yeah, the 'next step' is what's baffling at the moment, I know. I still continued on - there are a few other protocols you can try. I don't think i did anymore antagonists after that and yes, i think the next one I did was a micro-Lupron flash cycle, or something. Huge hugs to you, hon. :hugs:

OTD is on Monday morning. I think i can hold out. I'm not feeling the huge need to test as I have in the past. Probably b/c I have zero symptoms nagging at me. I have some twinges going on below the bellybutton but nothing crazy. I JUST WANNA BE NAUSEOUS! :)


----------



## scoobybeans

Thanks hun. :hugs: I'm not hopeful that the IUI will be successful because I think we're having fertilization issues, but you never know. I'm interested in the estrogen priming protocol that klik is doing. I like the sound of that. I think suppression for me = bad.

You will have plenty of time to feel nauseous! :) If you can't wait to test I totally understand. I don't think I'd be able to control myself lol. Wishing you all of the luck in the world my friend! <3


----------



## Disneyfan88

Scooby - I'm so sorry to hear the news. :hugs: You've definitely still got a chance with the IUI, and I agree that it's better to hold out for a different cycle to complete the IVF. I know it's disappointing, but don't lose hope! I'm really rooting and pulling for you! :dust:

Wish - Any plans this weekend to keep your mind away from testing? Without trying to be a bad influence, I can't wait to hear the results! Fingers and toes crossed! :dust:


----------



## scoobybeans

Thanks hun! I'm trying to shake it off and just move on to the next try. I'd really been hoping for a December baby but what can you do. I just spoke to my sister and she said her 1st IVF attempt was also a disaster but they did microdose Lupron the 2nd time and she responded much better. That one resulted in my niece, so maybe we'll go that route. We'll see! :shrug:

Anyone have fun plans for the weekend? I think I'll just lay low and lick my wounds. It's sowing here today so it'll be fun to watch my dogs romping around later. :dog:


----------



## Wish2BMom

no huge plans, kinda taking it easy again. I want to go to Macy's b/c they are having a good sale on peacoats and such and mine is all ripped up inside the arms. Weird, I know, but my fingers kept catching. 
I might be able to pick up some work shirts too. and SHOES! :)

Just found out last night that my BIL/SIL's move back to NH has been moved up and they are getting on a flight next Saturday to come here! They don't have a place lined up to live yet, though they have offers of places to use, so they will stay with us for a few days. With my 3 mo niece and 2 cats! And with my DH off to India for the week! GAH! So I'd like to pick up a few things for them as well, since they are coming from Vegas. Like winter coats! We're supposed to get a blizzard on Tuesday!


----------



## klik

Hey, dear ladies!

I'm sorry I've been so absent! I was getting ready to come to NY, then I came, then off to Boston to see friends for a couple days, then problems with our AirBnb back in NYC--finally settled! Phew!

I've missed so much here!

Wish: I'm glad the transfer went well! I can totally relate to your I have symptoms/I don't have symptoms conundrum. I hope you enjoyed the shopping last night! When is your DH back?! You're not going to have your official test with him gone, but guests in the house, are you?! If so, :hugs:. Actually, :hugs: anyway--I hope you get excellent news on Monday!!!

Scooby: wow, I can't believe we're off by a day! The withdrawal bleed during the time you had it is totally normal, I think. Ugh, I'm really sorry you've only got 3 follicles in the running--it does sound like you could do better... :hugs: I hope you get a surprise success from the IUI! But yeah, whether you do Lupron microdose or another short antagonist protocol, maybe avoid the BCPs in the previous cycle and ask for estrogen instead? The problem is, you never know what really works for you until you try, but... I do believe, unless you have either really low or astronomically high FSH (which you don't), BCPs can be too suppressive... Anyway, no matter--three follicles gives you a pretty good shot with IUI--good luck!!!

re. DC vs Marvel: I agree, Marvel has been so much better and converting to movies (with exceptions on both sides). But it's weird, because I liked the DC comics better! Hmmm... Maybe Stan Lee just has a more cinema-friendly mind than the usual comics writer.

Amanda: 30 weeks!!! Wooooooow! I'm also glad he's measuring big. I mean, I'm sorry--it must be uncomfortable--but once he's out, it will probably serve him well! :thumbup: Good luck at the scan!

Disneyfan: 18 weeks is fab! I hope the scan goes great! Ohhh, it's so exciting she's wriggling around!!! I'm really sorry your DD has been ill... I wonder if part of it is her sensing she'll have competition soon... Always such a difficult time for a child! I'm glad you're her mommy--she's in excellent hands to be reassured that she's still loved and wanted! :hugs: Also really sorry you've been still occasionally so extremely nauseous--I really hope for no more public displays, anyway!

AFM: My follicles seem to be doing ok, for me: on CD8 (which was Friday) I had 12.7, 12, 10.7, 10.3, 2x<10. I'm afraid one of those 10.somethings is a cyst, though--let's see how it evolves by Monday when I go back in for my next scan. The problem, unfortunately, is with my lining--it was a measly 1.5mm on CD8 (normally it's 4-ish at least by then). Oestrogen seems to be at about the right level (for me), so I don't know what my lining is doing! I asked my doc if I could take exogenous oestrogen to help but he said no--as I normally have no lining problems, we should let my body respond to the oestrogen I am producing naturally. If my body is not responding to oestrogen as usual, then we need to think about whether my hysteroscopy has caused the thin lining (if I scarred, for instance, and got Asherman's). Man, I hope not. I really really really really don't want to waste another couple months/huge sums of money on another sonohysterogram and/or another hysteroscopy to try to address scars. I feel like my m/c has been a pretty good sign for my uterus, and now by trying to address the m/c we've potentially ruined it?! UGH!!! Sorry to be such a downer in my first post back in a while, but yeah, I'm crazy worried now!!! :dohh:


----------



## klik

Better news today: lining at 6.5mm (grew 5mm in 3 days!) OTOH, I have a runaway follicle at 18--the others are just at 12 11 10 or somesuch so we might end up with just one mature--still, if we even get one embryo out of this, I'll be happy, and if we get to transfer, I'll be even happier!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello everyone! 

klik - welcome back to the States! Your follies sound like they are being a cooperative bunch, that's good. But super sucky on the lining!! So many what-ifs just happened there! I hope that thing shifted into gear for today's scan. I want your doc to be able to give you estrogen patches or something to help it out. This is nonsense - you need to be cut a break. Is there ANY chance your doc will cave? Gosh I hope so.

Oh, so DH isn't in India yet - he leaves this Thurs. He's around for all the fun. Which leads me to...
I GOT MY BFP ON FRIDAY! :wohoo: 
I didn't want to post until today b/c I kinda just wanted to have it for ourselves and today is beta day. I took one every day since and the one today was the strongest for sure. I'll get my call later today and post the #s.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - Great news about your lining getting better. I hope it continues to get nice and cushy for you. Hopefully your doctor will let you try to do something to help it along. I'm keeping everything crossed for you that you will get to do your transfer this cycle!!! Hopefully the runaway one won't take off too quickly. It would be great if at least one more was able to catch up for you! :dust:

Wish - OMG OMG such wonderful news!! Your symptoms last week were all sounding great, and I have really been hoping that this is it for you! Praying for fantastic numbers! :hugs: I know you're still being cautiously excited, but congrats! :D


----------



## klik

Oh, Wish, I am soooooo happy for you!!! :ninja::hugs::happydance: This is amazing! I'm glad you got to enjoy it for yourselves over the weekend! I hope your results today are excellent, and that things continue to go well!! Yaaaaaaay!!!!

Disneyfan: thank you so much! :hugs: Yeah, I think 2 is the best we can hope for now... I hope things are going well for you--that the nausea is keeping at bay and that your DD is feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, ladies! <3 I couldn't wait to tell you but in the vein of continuing to be zen, I wanted to make it through the weekend. 

I could NOT be happier that your lining grew that much, klik!!!! that's amazing!! it'll be all set for transfer, no more worrying about that. On to the next worry - I almost wish they could retrieve that rogue one (or would it even have an egg?), then let the others cook a little while longer. If only it wasn't so invasive!! I'm praying for 3 good follies to fall in line. 

I just got off the phone with my friend who got her BFP a week before me and we were just giggling at how happy we were to be preg at the same time. I feel weird even saying that out loud. We are both invited to the same girls weekend at Mohegan Sun (a casino resort in CT) in July and we'll hopefully be the preggo girls that eat everything, do a little gambling and then go to bed before everyone else. I can't wait!! not to count chickens before they hatch, of course...zennn zennnnnnn

disney - how is DD feeling?

klik - are you going to be here for our massive snowstorm tomorrow? you stay until retrieval, right? when do you leave to go home?


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- Wow, crazy schedule! I hope the blizzard we're expecting tomorrow doesn't impact any travel plans and/or monitoring. My RE's office was INSANE today as they tried to work around all of our cycles. I'm so glad your lining grew well but that's a bummer about your runaway follicle. OTOH, I kind of think the dominant follies are the strongest and best, so maybe that one is destined to be your baby. :hugs: Good luck!!!

wish- OMG OMG OMG!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin: The zen thing totally worked!!! I'm so incredibly excited for you. I know you're remaining cautiously optimistic but this sounds very promising! Lovely that you and your friend can be bump buddies. :thumbup: Can't wait to hear your beta.

AFM, I had my IUI today! I've got 2 great looking follicles at 19mm & 20mm and a triple striped 8.5mm lining (as of yesterday morning). We triggered last night and had to do the IUI only 12 hours later because of the storm. DH and I will BD tomorrow morning to try and help catch the egg. He had his best SA yet today. 56 million!!! 45 million after they were washed. :spermy: I've got one follie on the right and one on the left, so whichever path they take we should be covered ;) I'm feeling really good about this.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Sounds like you have incredible chances this month with the IUI, Scoob!!!! :dust:

Beta came back at 166 - I hear it's great, it's in the zone (between 100-200) so I'm happy. I just hope it doubles on Wed but for right now, not worrying about it. My very first beta 2 yrs ago was over 200 and that ended in a mc so there is NO telling, for sure. So I'll just be happy being preggo for now! :D


----------



## Disneyfan88

Scooby - It sounds like you have great chances and you have your bases covered. :thumbup: That's great that you have 2 great follicles and that they are on both sides. You have a great plan for catching those eggies -- go get 'em! :dust:

Wish - That's a great beta! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Praying for great doubling numbers on Wednesday! :thumbup:


----------



## klik

Wish: that is an excellent beta! Fingers crossed for tomorrow!!! All we really know right now is: so far so good! Yes!!!! :happydance: Really awesome you and your friend get to experience your pregnancies at the same time!

Scooby: Those sound like two lovely juicy follicles, excellent sperm, and a lovely lining to boot! Good luck!!! I wish you patience in the 2ww... When is OTD?!

Disneyfan: :hugs:

Yes, we are here during the storm! We ventured out about 3 blocks to have lunch, but in an hour or so we'll start making our way to where the Late Show w/ Stephen Colbert is recorded. We're like a 35-minute walk away from there on a normal day, so we'll give it an hour today. Should be fun!

I'm convinced that what's really helped build up the lining is walking. When we left for Boston right after our first scan here, we were basically driving or sitting all day for about 3 days. I think that was probably pretty unhealthy for the lining--I usually walk at least an hour a day...

They didn't want me in today, probably because of the storm, but I think it's ok given my past experience with this protocol... Scooby, I can just imagine how crazy it must have been in your clinic... My numbers this time look actually pretty close--only a little worse--to when I got pregnant in October--that post-m/c improvement that I got in January is gone, sadly...

Pretty nervous about tomorrow's scan, but let's see how it goes. We'll try to enjoy ourselves til then. Not feeling very hopeful, but let's see...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck at your next appointment, Klik! Have fun at the taping later. Stay warm!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhh have so much fun at Colbert!! Fingers crossed for a good scan for you tomorrow - I bet you're right, gotta get that blood flowing! I just went out to play with the dogs for about 20 mins in the snow. They loved it!! I love watching them having to run OVER the snow, so they look like they prance. :)


----------



## klik

Aw, we were 5 minutes too late for the priority ticket cut-off time so we didn't make it in :dohh:. Still, it was fun to walk around snowy NYC. Now we'll watch a movie and order delivery--not bad at all!


----------



## klik

Oh, Wish, I love that prancing action! Glad you had fun with the pooches! :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Bummer! I'm sorry that you didn't make it inside! I'm glad you still found something fun to do while you were out and about!


----------



## scoobybeans

Thanks guys! OTD is 3/27 but think I'll test next Friday.

Klik- good luck with your scan today!! Hope the little guys had time to catch up. I love NYC in the snow (before it gets all dirty lol). Enjoy!

Disney- don't you have your big scan this week too? Good luck!

Wish- that's a wonderful 1st beta! FX today goes well for your 2nd beta. OMG my dogs had a BLAST yesterday. We shoveled a path for them but they still bounded through the snow drifts lol. It was adorable.


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed for a great scan, klik!! I hope the clean, fresh air of NYC is doing you some good! :haha:
or maybe just the magic of it all - NYC in the snow. ahhh, sounds so romantic!

scooby - yes! hahaha I ran back and forth and made paths for them too but I think they liked making their own as well. And my lab, she is the one that LOVES to play fetch - I would throw the ball and it would clearly land in the snow somewhere, she couldn't find it so while I'm trying to dig it out, she's just standing there all excited barking at me to find it faster! So funny. it's really the best part about it snowing.


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: thanks! Oh, yes, when is your scan? I'm looking forward to hearing more about the little darling growing in your belly! <3

Scooby: so sweet about your doggies! How are you doing in your 2ww?

Wish: Your labrador sounds soooo sweet! Hey, good luck today! I hope you get great numbers! 

My cycle continues to be decidedly mediocre: lining at 7mm, follicles at 19.7 and 15.4 + smaller ones. On the plus side, I'm now actually believing that we'll get two eggs. If we're lucky they'll both fertilize... I don't really know what Cornell's cut-off for lining thickness is, though. if it's 7 I guess we'll transfer. Feh.


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Kids & dogs always make snow more fun, don't they? My Lab mix is ball-obsessed too, but she digs through the snow herself to find it. Both of my dogs are big diggers lol. This morning they were burrowing through the snow after an animal or something, it was really cute. (It would have been less cute if they caught it though!)

klik- I've always heard that 14-15mm or higher means a mature egg, so I think you're probably looking at 2. My RE's cutoff is 7mm for lining. I definitely recommend pomegranate juice! It got my lining from 4.8 to 7.5 in 2 days. Are you triggering tonight?

We had to unexpectedly go in to work after shoveling snow for 3 hours. And the heat is broken here so it's only 60 degrees. Boo!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - My scan is this Friday. We should come out of it with at least one picture (hopefully! :)). I can't wait to see her again!

I looked at my notes and see that my doctor looks for lining to be at least 9, though I know some clinics transfer with 8. Are they considering anything to help give you a little boost? Praying for those two eggies and any others that may want to play catch up between now and retrieval!!

Scooby - I'm sorry you had to go in to work. And that it's cold! Hopefully it warms up soon. 

That's great that all of you ladies are making the best of the snow storm. Snow is most definitely not my thing, so it's probably good that I'm on the west coast. ;)


----------



## klik

Scooby: I think my eggs tend to be bigger when they're mature--my cut-off seems to be 15mm at trigger for being mature, though I have a feeling 16mm is my sort of safer cut-off level... Ugh, I can't believe you were shoveling snow for 3 hours! Maybe the moving around helped sperm meet egg? Or embryo grow? Or whatever should be happening at that time... Hopefully so!!! :hugs:

Disneyfan: Oooooh, enjoy the scan! What a wonderful treat! Heh, yeah, right now I wouldn't mind being on the west coast--it's crazy cold here!

So... Cornell is ok with a 7mm lining at trigger... (yes, I'm triggering tonight). 7 is their cut-off, actually. They really don't like adding exogenous oestrogen, for some reason. I have a feeling it might be that they really need the oestrogen data to be clean, as it helps drive their decisions on when to trigger, etc. I'm entrusting myself to their fastidiously data-driven approach but I'm not really happy with this situation, to be honest. Disneyfan, I do wish they'd give me something to help the lining thicken... Scooby, I finally found some Pom and have been drinking it. But I feel really deflated. I'm not sure I want to be wasting any of my frosties on this attempt. Hopefully we'll get to talk to the doctor about it tomorrow...


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi ladies

klik - sounds like you have a couple of good follies in there!! WOOHOO! and that lining is great and will thicken a little more between last night and when you transfer. You should be good to go! Mine only got up to 7.8 something this time and the docs were fine with that. Their cutoff is 8 usually. And I got preggo, so there you have it!

disney - oooooh, can't wait for your scan! good luck!

scoob - our lab is a digger too but she knows I'll come help her, so she DIVES into the snow, and then rummages around a little with her butt up in the air and her tail wagging (mind you, this is the introvert that barely lets anyone touch her) and then pops her head up, face full of snow and looks at me for help. I <3 her!

so 2nd beta came back late yesterday and wasn't great - 215. So very slow rise, but a rise nonetheless. The nurse said they look for at least 70% after 2 days and I was under 30%. She also said that FETs can be hard to predict, less easy than freshies, so it could be that it's fine and just a slow riser. So I have to go in on Saturday morning for another beta. Please think positive thoughts for some heavy increases!! I really don't want another loss (who does?? that's a silly statement) but it's looking that way...


----------



## scoobybeans

Disney- Good luck on Friday! I hope you get a picture because I really want to see her again too :) I didn't know you were on the west coast! My grandpa lived in Las Vegas so we were out there all the time when I was growing up, but I haven't been out there since he died. I developed a real fear of flying after 9/11. :nope: I miss it though.

klik- Haha, I'm so sore from shoveling yesterday. Ouch! I'm in worse shape than I thought ;) Yeah, maybe all of that blood flow helped the little ones do their thing? Let's go with that! I looked back through my scan results, and my lining actually went from 4.91mm on 3/8 to 9.26mm on 3/12. I was drinking pomegranate juice & coconut water and eating lots of nuts. I really think that helped! Either way, it's definitely possible to build your lining up before transfer. :thumbup:

wish- Oh no :nope: I'm sorry that it's not a definitive doubling rate so that you can relax a little bit, but I've heard SO many stories about slow risers that have worked out. I really, really hope everything is going to be ok!!! :hugs: Your Lab sounds adorable. Dogs are the best! Make sure you get in lots of doggie cuddles to help you deal with your worries. <3

AFM, my Crinone shipment was delayed so we had to use the dreaded PIO shot last night... and it wasn't that bad! Still, Wish, I have no idea how you do that yourself. That needle is intimidating!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I make that needle my b***h!! :haha:


----------



## klik

Wish: I'm so sorry you have to sit with that uncertainty now... I was so wishing for a straightforward YES for you... I hope it's just a slow riser and will come in fast and strong from now on. I really, really do... But you must be really sad and worried... I send you lots of hugs... :hugs::hugs::hugs: And yeah, cuddles from that sweet little lab are in order too! Best of luck on Saturday... :hugs:

Scooby: I'm glad the PIO was not so bad! If you have to do it every day, you sort of get used to it in a really grim way. Yeah, I don't know how Wish does it herself day after day!

AFM: still feeling deflated. Met up face to face for the first time with a friend from another forum, who's also using Cornell, yesterday--that was nice, and she gave me info on her acupuncturist, whom she credits with getting her lining thickened and her cycles longer. The plan is to have acupuncture before transfer, on Monday. Still, it's all I can do to stay in NYC and go through with this. I kinda just want to go home--that's how convinced I am that it won't work. Ho hum. On the plus side, the Colbert people were nice enough to offer us priority tickets for any day of our choosing, so we should hopefully make it for tonight's show (which is actually recorded at 2:30pm--the Friday show is also recorded on Thursday, but later.) Will be a welcome distraction--I'm trying to work but I'm really having a hard time focusing...


----------



## scoobybeans

Wish2BMom said:


> I make that needle my b***h!! :haha:

Lol! :rofl: I love that you can still joke around despite the beta anxiety. You're so strong. :hugs:

klik- I'm sorry you're feeling down about this cycle. Oddly, I'm actually feeling very hopeful for you! I think the acupuncturist will help. Still, if you don't want to use a frozen embryo this time I totally get that. Go with your gut. OMG have fun at Colbert tonight!!!

I'm not sure how to keep track of this 2WW... IUI was on Monday and I felt like I ovulated on my right that night, BUT I triggered Sunday so I probably didn't _really_ ovulate until Tuesday. So today is 3DPIUI but I think only 2DPO? Does that make sense? Well, either way I'm in for a long wait. :coffee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh have FUN, klik!! I totally get not concentrating. I'm having a tough time at work today. Thank god I'm traveling, though.

scoob - ha! that is very confusing!! I think you count from the day of your IUI, or it would be XdpIUI, right?

yeah, trying to keep my chin up. Today while at the BWI airport, I went into Pandora and bought myself some stacking rings - one with a Nov birthstone, one with a March birthstone (for DH) and a plain-ish middle one. I love them. This is me being positive and hopeful and willing this little one to kick into gear.

I might have been imagining it (or wishful thinking) but I think I had a little bit of nausea today. But that could also have been from the cab ride to the hotel, though it was a little later when I was in my hotel room. My immediate hunger/full all other times is still around, and my boobs are still sore though not extremely.


----------



## klik

Scooby: yeah, I think it's usually measured as DPIUI. But you're right, it's still a looooooong wait... I'm certainly optimistic for you--you seem to be on a really good path! :hugs:

Wish: I hope your little bit of nausea is a good sign... I really hope that little bean is able to stick around... Nice that you got to have some distraction! Sending you good thoughts... :hugs:

Retrieval tomorrow. Here's hoping for at least 2...


----------



## klik

Got 2 eggs! My doc said he does not want to use up any of the frosties. His attitude definitely changed since we last spoke about it, and I think it's because my lining this month is sub-par. He said even if we got no embryos this month, he'd still rather leave these frosties for when I have a completely natural cycle. He said natural cycles are better at building lining than stim ones, and it's one reason why FETs have better success rates. Funny that Cornell prefers natural FETs--other clinics swear by medicated ones... Anyway, I prefer natural too, so feel happy I'm crossing the ocean for this. Now FX'ed for the fertilization report tomorrow...


----------



## Wish2BMom

AWESOME klik!! So glad you got your 2 eggs!!! 
I like the game plan for saving the frosties. If both of these eggs fertilize, will you transfer both or freeze one?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I'm sorry to hear that the beta results are inconclusive at this point. I'm praying for a good jump with your numbers tomorrow and hope that it's just a cast of a late implanted. :hugs: :dust:

Klik - Congrats on getting to eggs! :happydance: Well done!! I'm glad that your doctor is being cautious and looking for the best path for you. :dust: for a fantastic fertilization report! Take it easy! :hugs:

Scooby - I hope you're finding fun ways to keep busy. The tww is not always easy, but I'm definitely wishing for the best for you. :hugs:

AFM - Our scan went very well. I'm currently 19w6d, and baby is measuring 20w1day. I've suspected all along that I may have ovulated a day or two before the typical day 14 that they use to calculate due date, but either way she's measuring right in track. She wasn't in a good position to get the spine (and boy did we try for a long time to get her to roll over! :haha:), so we'll go back for another scan in a couple of weeks. Normally, this would be the last scan, so we will see her at least one more time if all looks good and they have no other concerns later on. I don't have the pictures with me at the moment, but I'll definitely post the profile shot later. :thumbup: Oh, and she's definitely a girl! :kiss:

My in-laws are here today, so they will be watching DD while DH and I go out for dinner. A quiet night off sounds like a lovely way to start the weekend. :D


----------



## klik

Wish: Thanks! If we get two, we'll transfer both. I'm ancient, so each of my fresh eggs has only a teeny tiny chance of being any good... I am really hoping for good news for you tomorrow. You are firmly on my mind--good luck... :hugs:

Disneyfan: Thanks! Yeah, I feel pretty well looked after, which is nice... The little girl in your belly sounds like she's doing great, and definitely has a mind of her own! <3 It's really excellent that you'll get to see her again before long! Also, super nice that you get to have a dinner date with your DH!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Here's our little angel. <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2788.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8


----------



## klik

She's sooooo sweet!!! :kiss:


----------



## scoobybeans

Wish- The bracelets charms are so sweet. Thinking of you today & hoping you get excellent news!!!

Klik- Congrats on 2 eggs! FX they both fertilize. Are you planning a 2DT again?

Disney- She is just perfect! I hope you had a lovely time at dinner with your DH. So nice you get to see your baby again in a couple more weeks. 

AFM, I'm in the annoying part of the 2ww where you know it's too early to feel any symptoms but you imagine you are anyway. I also know the Ovidrel & Crinone are responsible for anything I'm feeling. Trying to keep busy & stay positive.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Well not good news today, unfortunately. Hcg dropped to 81 so I'm going to lose it. I'm so mad/sad/frustrated/helpless. I just don't know what more we can do. 

Anyway - Disney, your little angel is perfect!! 
Scooby - you got this!! I hate the last week of the TWW!!
Klik - cannot wait to hear the fert report!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Oh Wish - I'm so very sorry to hear the news. :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## klik

Oh, Wish, I'm so, so sorry... :hugs: You've done everything in your power. So it's... just extremely unfair... I'm so sorry. I'm really pissed off on your behalf, actually. You deserve so much better... :hugs: I think it's not really the time for you to receive practical ideas, but I can't help myself--the only thing I can think of is immune issues... I've heard wonderful things about Dr Kwak-Kim (I don't know her, though) in Chicago, if you ever want to pursue that avenue... Here's a link: https://www.rfuhs.com/Health-Providers/KwakKim-Joanne.aspx -- truth is, though, you just deserve better. I'm so sorry... :hugs:

Scooby: I so hope for good news from you... hang in there--the 2ww is tough!

My news are not so great either... Only one of the eggs was mature (I was afraid that might be the case), and that one did not fertilize with ICSI. The smaller one did mature overnight, though, in the lab, so they've tried to fertilize it and will give me the report tomorrow. Now, eggs matured with in-vitro maturation apparently fertilize as often as naturally matured eggs, but don't result in as many pregnancies. So... it's a very, very, very, very long shot. I just hope next cycle will be better--that my body hasn't just deteriorated for good. Hard to know... So yeah, I'll probably be back in April...


----------



## amanda1235

Wish, I'm so so sorry. :( i know how gutted you must be, and I wish you didn't have to go through this. It's completely unfair. Pour yourself a nice big glass of wine, and take care of yourself. Huge hugs my dear.


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish - I'm sorry to hear your sad news my dear friend. I was rooting for you from afar. Please take time to love yourself. It's easy to be hard on ourselves when ivf is unsuccessful. It's so unfair, I know. We get so far and then it's all ripped away from us in an instant. 

I'm sending you virtual hugs ((I wish I could give you hugs in person)). :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, imalso so sorry to hear about the immature egg, and fertilization fail. Ugh! I can only imagine how you're feeling. I know you don't have much faith in this cycle, so I will have twice the hope for you. As long a shot as it may be, there's still a chance, and I will keep everything crossed for you. Hang in there! Hugs!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I so very much wanted to hear different news from you. I'm praying for that second egg and am hoping for your little miracle to fertilize and hang on. Sending the biggest hugs to you and Wish right now. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## klik

Amanda: thanks for the kind words and encouragement--they help, as I might be stuck going through the motions (you know, transfer, PIO...) while not believing in the results. :hugs:

Boopin: I just wanted to send you loads of hugs, too... I hope you're healing ok, though I know the wounds are still there... :hugs:

Disneyfan: thanks so much! It really helps... :hugs:

Wish: just going to echo everyone here--try to be as kind to yourself as possible... It is just so gutting... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scoobybeans

Wish- I'm so, so sorry. :hugs: I feel very angry on your behalf. Take care of yourself honey.

Klik- Ugh, how frustrating! I hope the egg fertilizes so you have a shot this month. :hugs:

I know we're all pretty positive people on here but sometimes this whole TTC thing just sucks. :(


----------



## klik

Scooby: yes, often it does... I'm really hoping to hear good news from you, to lift our collective spirits...

My little longshot did not hit the mark--no fertilization. My body's been on strike this cycle. I just really hope it emerges from its dormancy next month. We're utterly depressed, and we just watched Logan, which was good, but didn't exactly lift our spirits... I'm going to hang out in NYC until I can talk to my doc to see if he wants to call this a fluke and keep this protocol. If he chooses to go with Lupron instead, I have to take the medication with me from here, as I can't find it in Europe at all... Not sure how long one can keep fighting. We want to give it, like, 5 more shots, but boy does this take it out of us...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Oh Klik - I'm so sad and frustrated about all of the turmoil you've been through. You have been doing everything in your power to make this work, and it pains me that you (and the others! :hugs:) are still struggling to find the right recipe for success. I hope that your doctor has some helpful insights for you when you meet. Try to do something nice for yourself and keep your mind busy with other things. Don't give up hope. I know it's hard, but I'm sure that you will all find your miracles soon. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scoobybeans

I'm so sorry klik :hugs: This just isn't fair. I've been very down these last few days too. Feeling like this didn't work and strongly considering giving up after this. I know part of this is hormones but I'm also tired of being sad & perpetually disappointed. That's not really my natural state. I broke down to DH last night & he was wonderful. He still thinks this will work. I wish I could be hopeful but I've been let down so many times now, I just feel jaded. I also feel sad & angry for Wish & Klik & Boopin and all of the other wonderful women on this site who are struggling. Sorry this is such a bummer post.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm a bummer now too!! This does definitely suck the life and happiness right out of you. I get where you're coming from Scooby. I'm sad but sorta glad that we have our 3 embies left and that's it. I was talking to my sister this weekend and just saying how it SUCKS that this is one thing that no matter how hard we work at this, it's not guaranteed that we'll succeed. I hate that feeling, I don't do well in that space. I'd assume we are all similar there. 
Klik - I'm devastated for you. So many ups and downs, sometimes on an hour by hour basis. Moreso for you - you're traveling countries to get this done, for goodness sake!!!
I'm so mad for all of us. :grr:

I hope you do have some good news, scooby. Not long now!! My fingers are so crossed for you!!

So I think we are going to transfer 2 next time. So that means we are down to 2 tries. Sad to think this might be coming to an end, but again, I think it's necessary soon so I can carry on with life if that's what is going to happen. No more meds, shots, exams...blah. 

Told you - super bummer here! :haha:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hugs for everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## klik

Wish & Scooby: we can all be bummers together... :hugs:

Disneyfan: thanks! :hugs: I hope you're right, and we'll all find our way there one way or another...

Scooby: thanks! :hugs: I'm sorry if this thread is bringing you down--there is definitely hope for you, with that nice clear uterus you've got now! Hang in there... :hugs:

Wish: OMG, talk about life and happiness being sucked out! I'm so sorry... M/Cs suck so, so, so much... Oh, and I am SO with you--if you put effort in, you should get results! :growlmad: I hope transferring 2 does it for you, but right now, yeah, just be mad and sad when you need to be and try to find joy wherever you can... :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - so what is next for you now?

scoob - not long until test day!!! are you feeling anything? I know you were counting yourself out the other day but has anything changed?

disney - do you have names picked out yet? nursery getting ready at all? how excited is DD??

amanda - how are things going for you?

boopin - how are you healing?

afm - still waiting for AF to show. I hate this part - takes so long for the body to get rid of the PIO and wind down, while boobs still hurt and such. Makes you think 'what if this thing turned around??' which is virtually impossible. But I still google, of course. However, I have done just about everything humanly possible that you shouldn't do at 5 weeks preggo (with a healthy one, mind you!) this week!! Massage where I lied on the intake form and said I wasn't pregnant b/c they needed a Dr's note if you were, pedicure where they rubbed that spot you shouldn't, dentist visit with xrays, drank wine...hahaha. Maybe today I'll have a soft cheese & deli meat sandwich followed up with some crack!! :rofl: Bad Wish!! Can you imagine if my blood test turned out with 1000+ on Fri?? oh dear...


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- That was _exactly_ what I was saying to DH the other day. I've had to work hard for everything I have, but working hard has always gotten me where I wanted to be in the end. This is the one area of my life where it doesn't seem to matter how hard I work at it. I just fail again and again. I completely understand the need to put an expiration date on this as well. At my lowest, a few days ago, I wasn't even willing to do another IVF if this IUI failed. Now I've resolved to take it day by day. I really hope one of your next 2 transfers works! And if not, we have a lot of other positive things in our lives that bring us joy. There are pros and cons to both outcomes. I think, eventually, we can adjust if we need to. :hugs:

Disney- Thank you sweetie! I know that you and Amanda understand how difficult this is and you will always relate more to us than to people who can get pregnant in the blink of an eye. I was just reading someone's blog who finally got pregnant after 5 years of trying, and she had such guilt over her success because of her friends who were still struggling. I hope you never, ever feel that way! :)

klik- No, no you guys never bring me down! I just feel very upset when things don't work out for the women on here. I'm always rooting for everyone's success! I hope your doctor comes up with a better protocol for you. I know, eventually, you will get there!

AFM, I'm 8dpiui today (7dpo). My trigger shot finally tested out this morning. I've had tons of symptoms but I know they're from the Crinone. I've had cramping on and off since the IUI, but that's also very common. I go back and forth between thinking I'm out and thinking I'm pregnant with twins. My emotions are all over the map lol. I am feeling better than I was a couple of days ago though. I haven't been that low in a long time. For the first time, I'm allowing myself to consider what a childless life would look like for us. It's not what I hoped for, but I take comfort in the fact that I have a strong marriage and a wonderful stepson, and a great job. I could focus on writing and we could travel and just embrace the lifestyle. I'm not quite there yet, but I need to consider this possibility.


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- we cross posted. I'm glad you're living it up! I told DH this morning that if I get a BFN this weekend the first thing I'm doing is having a martini :drunk: To answer your question, I have every symptom under the sun: crazy dreams, sore boobs, thirsty, hungry, moody, etc. But I can't believe any of them because of the progesterone! Not counting myself out quite yet though. Stupid optimism ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA! I'll have one for you too but your symptoms sound SO promising!! Though I do think it's the crinone right now too only b/c your trigger shot just tested out. But my fingers are SO VERY crossed for stuff to start happening for real over the next couple of days!! AHHH! 

Yes, stupid optimism. Gets ya every time.


----------



## Disneyfan88

You ladies are all incredible and supportive despite the struggles that you power through. :hugs: I try to always be mindful of what I post here as I do know and understand all of the emotions that you all are going through all too well. :hugs::hugs:

Wish - Good for you for taking care of yourself (both physically and mentally)! :thumbup: I'm sure the massage and pedicure were especially helpful at allowing you to relax a little. :hugs: DD is the cutest thing ever -- always kissing my tummy and saying things like "Hello, baby" and "I love you, baby" without any prompting. We're currently struggling to pick a name (though we do have a small list) but have accepted that there's still plenty of time to find one. We're thinking about nursery plans and are considering the possibility of moving DD to a new room. I always intended to give her the biggest non-master bedroom, which is furthest from our room, given that she's the oldest. If we don't do it now, it'll be harder to swap them later. I'm hesitant to make any changes, though, because she's such a good sleeper right now. :shrug:

Scooby - thanks for your sweet comments. :hugs: I know that your meds can mess with your mind, but everything sounds good so far. I'm continuing to keep everything crossed for you! When is your official test date?

Klik - Good luck with your doctor meeting. Did you get that scheduled for a particular day?

Amanda - You are getting closer! Did you pick a name yet? How are you feeling?

Boopin - I hope you are doing well. :hugs:

Aster - If you are lurking, I hope things are well on your end, too. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls! I'm going to try and catch up, I'm sorry if I miss anything!

Klik, how are you doing? I know how discouraged you must be, and I'm so sorry. You do have a couple friaries though, hopefully a natural FET will get your lining where it needs to be? What's next? I hope you have a good trip back home!

Wish, Good on you for enjoying yourself in all the ways you can while not pregnant. I know how gutting m/c are, and totally unfair. Do you have a plan for the next step(s)? Or will you wait to see dr after the next beta? How's your partner dealing? I hope you have a good support system around you! You deserve a day at the spa, I'd say!

Scooby, Ugh crinone is a bitch, I had terrible side effects from it, drove me nuts. I'm really hoping your symptoms are true pg symptoms though, and not just the damn meds. Hang in there! I'm glad you hard a strong marriage, and great stepson, and although I'm sure you take comfort in that and can start to maybe accept a childless life, I really sincerely hope that is not what is in store for you. The first IVF cycle really is a trial, and although for SOME people it works, it's not usually the case, hang in there! 

Like Disney, I try to be very mindful of what I post. I know the emotions you guys are going though, and understand what it's like. My journey to get here will always be part of my story, and I still can't believe I'm at this point. 

Disney, your DD sounds so sweet, I'm sure she'll be a great big sister! I can understand you not wanting to change her room, but for sure it'll be easier to do it now than later. If she's a good sleeper, maybe it won't affect her too much!

AFM, I'm 32 weeks, and huge. It still feels like a dream, and I can barely comprehend that there will be an actual baby here sooner than later. Had growth scan yesterday, and baby girl is measuring quite big (95%), so they sent me for another glucose test today, and I have another growth scan in 2 weeks. I'm a little worried, and trying not to be, but anything out of the "normal" sends me panicking. We don't have the nursery ready yet, although that should be done this week. My mom is here visiting, so she's helping out big time. 

I will stay around here as long as you'll have me to cheer you ladies on and offer support!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - I can't believe you are 32 weeks already! She'll be here before you know it. :cloud9: DD was rather large when she was born. I failed the first (1 hr) glucose test by one measly point but passed the 3 hr version when I had to repeat the test. My bump always measured ok, and I never got any growth scans after the 20 week anatomy scan, so we had no idea that she would be 9 lbs, 5 oz at birth (DH and I are both small shorties at 5'4" :haha:). She was 8 days overdue, so perhaps that was related to it. :shrug: Hopefully your screening comes back normal again. :hugs: Do they have an estimate on how big the baby may be at birth?


----------



## klik

Wish: lol on the crack! I'm glad you're living it up otherwise. Grrrrrr for all the sacrifices we make without payoff... Nice that you get to take some time off all this, however limited. I'm still so sorry... I mean, it's impossible not to feel hopeful after a BFP. :dohh:

Disneyfan: omg, your DD sounds so so so so adorable!!! :kiss: So sweet she's so looking forward to her little sister! Yeah, like Amanda I can totally relate to you not wanting to rock the boat, but... better now than later... Good luck with that! When is the next scan?

Amanda: 32 weeks! Amazing! Gosh, you'll be delivering soon--so exciting! Glad your mom is around to help... As for you being a worrier, we do know that! But I hope, like so many previous scares, this one turns out to be false alarm. Here's to a big, strong, healthy little baby girl!

Scooby: I'm glad you're starting to make peace with the idea of being childless... also I think you're managing to keep yourself near that sweetspot of having some hope but not too much... I hope you get an excellent surprise, soon!

AFM: spoke to my doc today. He said these things just happen, sometimes. I've been hanging around in case he wanted to change things up and prescribe Lupron, and sure enough he did. It will be a Lupron flare protocol with estrogen priming and high stims: 300 Gonal-F + 300 Menopur. Not usually indicated for DOR women, but I can understand why he thinks we should give it a shot in my case, with my eggs that don't mature til they're 16 at trigger and my LH that seems to want to rise when the lead follicle is ready, period. He thinks it's unlikely it will oversuppress me in the following cycles (like BCPs do, or long protocol), which is really my greatest fear. I don't feel too great about experimenting this late in the game, but who knows--maybe this is the ideal protocol for me and this time next month I'll be asking myself where it has been all my life...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - Your instincts to stay in NY to get your Lupron before heading home paid off. I'm really pulling for you this next time and hope that the change in protocol is just what you need. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I've seen reports of some negative activity going on across the pond. I hope there are no direct impacts to you or anyone you know and that your trip home goes smoothly. :hugs: People suck. :(


----------



## klik

Thanks, Disneyfan! :hugs: I barely slept, worrying about changing up a protocol that in the recent past looked pretty good... I'm starting to concoct a plan to stay home, if possible, after this next cycle, with another US RE who might be able to monitor me from afar...

As for London, yeah, some people are terrible. I'm unlikely to know anyone who was there--apart from the perp and the policeman, the other affected people were probably mostly tourists--it's a bridge with really beautiful views... And what did this jerk accomplish? I don't feel terrorized at all--London still feels pretty darn safe. All I feel is furious on behalf of the people who died and the ones who are in hospital. :growlmad: Going back tomorrow morning--can't wait to see our pooch!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - If you're interested in checking out my RE as part of your search, I can PM you her details. I know that she does video conferencing and has done the kind of long distance planning with patients that are not able to travel to her that you are considering. No pressure either way. :hugs:


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- How are you doing hun? Still thinking about you :hugs:

Disney- I appreciate your consideration, but please don't feel like you need to censor yourself on our behalves. We're all thrilled & excited for you! Your daughter sounds absolutely adorable. I agree that now sounds like the right time to switch rooms. I'm sure if you make it an exciting adventure, she'll love it! 

Amanda- You're welcome here forever, of course! Wow, 32 weeks... You're getting so close! Try not to panic, I think little one measuring big just means she's super healthy :thumbup: Do you have a theme for the nursery? I'm thinking my early symptoms were a combination of the Crinone and the Ovidrel, because they've definitely lessened since the Ovidrel tested out of my system. I'm trying not to look into things too much but it's so hard lol.

Klik- Maybe a new protocol will make all of the difference! It's worth trying. I think staying home sounds like a wonderful idea. All of that travel has got to be stressful, what with the jet lag and delayed flights and sleeping in a different bed. I hope you had a good reunion with your dog! Mine were so snuggly this morning, it was hard getting out of bed. They always seem to know when I need cuddles <3

AFM, today is 10DPIUI (9DPO). Symptoms seems to come and go. My boobs are noticeably less sore than they were a couple of days ago, which I think is kind of a bad sign. I've been super tired though, which is maybe a good sign? Lol. As you can see, I'm driving myself a little nuts. I'm glad I'm not testing though. I've realized how stressful POAS is for me and I'm just kind of enjoying the possibility that I might be pregnant for now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all!

ditto what scooby said, disney (and amanda) - please don't censor yourselves or go away - we want you here and we want to celebrate everything with you!! 
disney - DD sounds so adorable!! I'm so happy for you that she's so spontaneously excited for baby's arrival.

klik - ugh, i'm glad you wouldn't know anyone but it's still so scary. Enjoy your trip home and your snuggles with your pup!! I hope Lupron is the answer for you and your next cycle.

scoob - SO EXCITED for you to test. Remember - I felt NOTHING. :) Most ladies don't know they are pregnant until a few weeks in, without all of this monitoring. So enjoy your PUPO-ness! :hugs:

afm - AF started to arrive last night, and I felt like CRAP starting around 1pm yesterday. So I bailed out of work a little early (around 4), got myself a meatball sub, a coffee oreo shake, some Doritos and holed up in my room away from the visiting family for the night with kitty snuggles and a movie. BLISS!! Besides the AF, of course. But BLISS! I didn't realize how much I needed that. 
Bloodwork tomorrow and I'd assume I'd be back to zero since AF started, so hopefully we can get this show on the road again soon. And DH comes home tomorrow too! :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Scooby - Hang in there. You're almost at test day. :hugs:

Wish - Your hcg level may not yet be at 0 yet, but it should soon. Continuing taking care of yourself and finding ways to relax. :hugs::hugs: I hope AF is kind to you and you're feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

scooby - any updates?? 

how was everyone's weekend? klik - are you home safe and sound?

my levels weren't quite back down to zero yet - 2.8 or something. So I go in again this upcoming Friday. But AF was here and is gone, I can expect maybe a little spotting. It wasn't the 'gates of hell' I had imagined it would be and that's b/c I didn't get up very high to begin with. So AF was very nice to me, thankfully. Though I had a headache from Wed-Saturday morning that was not pleasant. 
DH is home from India and I feel much more balanced. Phewwww so glad that week is over. It's funny - I'm completely fine on my own when I'M the one that is traveling, for work or whatever. But for some reason, it's a completely different story when I'm the one home and he's away. Perhaps b/c I have a certain rhythm of my own when I travel for work and then my rhythm at home is inclusive of him, so that's what's so off when he's gone. Anyway - he brought me rubies! :) 

That is all that is exciting and new with me. Another busy week at work, what else is new. April is shaping up to be another busy month with our clients, so hopefully we're sorta smooth-sailing after that. HAHAHA :haha: yeah right. I might need to find a new job...


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I'm so glad you didn't have physical pain & suffering to deal with on top of the emotional pain. :hugs: I'm also glad your DH is home safe & sound and you're feeling better. Also, rubies!!! Score!

Looks like another big fat negative for me. :cry: I've taken this one pretty hard. Just gave a full update in my journal if anyone wants the long version, but the short version is that DH and I are at a crossroads and trying really hard to figure out which direction to go.


----------



## klik

Scooby: oh, I'm so sorry to hear that... :hugs: I feel like it's way too early for you to give up... you have to do what's right for you, whatever that is... And whatever you decide, we are here... :hugs: This process sucks so much, so often... :hugs:

Disneyfan: you are so sweet to offer! Thank you! Sure, I'd love to have her info. I do have my eye on a DOR magician for remote monitoring--Dr Jerome Check, at Cooper, who appears to be able to get even recently menopausal women pregnant with OE (so he'll probably think I'm an "easy case"). But his clinic is apparently chaotic and sometimes don't get back to you with instructions in time (so I hear), so it would be excellent to have another choice lined up as a backup! Thanks! :hugs:

Wish: I'm so glad your DH is back, and with rubies! Are they set or do you get to pick a setting?! Also glad your AF turned out to be manageable... It was sounding painful at the beginning... Also, you missing him is partly because he's away and life at home feels empty, but partly because this is a really intensely painful time that would be better shared... Glad you can comfort each other from up close... :hugs:

Sorry for the disappearance, gals, but I've been exhausted! My doc wants to try to change up the protocol--he wants to try a flare protocol, so we'll use Lupron + 300 Gonal-F + 300 Menopur. Huge doses, but it's because the Lupron becomes really suppressive really fast. This will give them max control over ovulation. I don't know about taking such a risk so late in the game, but... hopefully it will pay off...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - I'm glad that AF was easier than you were expecting. It's great that DH is back home with you. Congrats on the new rubies!

Scooby - I replied on your journal but wanted to offer you the biggest hugs. :hugs::hugs: I know how disappointed you feel right now and was really wishing for a different outcome for you. We're all here to support you and whatever decision you ultimately decide on. :hugs:

Klik - I sent you a PM. Good luck on this next cycle. Hopefully this new protocol is just what you need! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Thank you, Disneyfan! :hugs: I really appreciate it! She has always sounded like a lovely, caring doctor...

My scan/bloods yesterday went ok--I got the go-ahead, anyway, and started Lupron yesterday, adding stims today. Quite apprehensive about this new protocol, and DP is railing against the universe for this taxing NY commute, so I sometimes feel like I'm having to manage his anxiety and disappointment as well as mine... Probably true sometimes, but then on the whole it's such a relief to be able to share the ups and downs with him...


----------



## Disneyfan88

Anytime, Klik! :hugs: Best of luck with your current cycle! I hope the change up is just what you need. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! woah, I've been silent this week - I didn't realize. I had looked up your journal, Scoob and then was pulled away. I had to run to Philly for the entire day/night on Tuesday and then Wed/Thurs we had full days at the office. And my kitty has been sick (bad constipation) so I had to deal with that all week too. My apologies.

scoob - I wish I could give you the biggest hug right now. I get it, I TOTALLY get it. My crossroads is near as well. Well, it's actually not so much a crossroads but a stop sign and only a left hand turn to No More TTC Ave. Please know you can PM me at any time if you just want to hash through anything. :hugs: to you and DH - this is all so life changing and I hate that we are on the tougher end of it all. 

klik - maybe that's what I did a couple Novembers ago? flare or microdose, I can't remember the hyperbolic name of the protocol that we used. I hope it works wonders for you!! Wow, could I relate to what you said about managing DH's emotions as well. I feel like I'm always doing that in these tough times, which is kinda why I keep a lot of the details to myself. I really can't stand seeing him upset or disappointed. He gets all 'real' on me and then tries to reset MY expectations by saying 'this most likely isn't going to happen and I hope you're prepared for that, but I don't think you are.' Both of us trying to walk this fine line between optimism and reality is hard.

Man, sorry. I didn't mean to be a bummer today!! I'm actually doing ok - I feel lost at night when I'm not sticking a needle in myself or taking a pill! But it's been good. It might have been a blessing that I get a month off - this month is going to be super busy at work, wrapping up 3 major deliverables by 5/8. That also means that the first 2 weeks of my next DE cycle will be busy too so hopefully helping that 'out of sight, out of mind' zen place I was able to be in last cycle.

oh and DH came back with ruby earrings and a necklace. :) Pretty fancy so not everyday wear but demure enough for me too.


----------



## scoobybeans

Thanks ladies :hugs: I love all of the women on here but I feel like you guys on this thread are like my BnB besties <3

klik- I totally understand the apprehension to try something completely different at this point, but it could be exactly what your body needs. I've heard really good things about the flare protocol. Now what happens with the Menopur if you take it in 300? Do they come in that size or only in the 75 and you have to keep mixing/adding?

Disney- I took a peek at your ticker today, and OMG pomegranate! That's particularly cute :) 21 weeks, wow. Time is just flying.

Wish- I think it's a good that you're getting a break. You seemed like you were in a great place mentally last cycle & I think if you can get there again that would be fantastic.

RE: handling partners, it's weird that this just came up. DH and I got into an argument about how much he's on his phone/distracted yesterday that turned into a HUGE fight where it eventually came out that he's looking for an escape from all of the stress of TTC and he's burnt out and disappointed and also worried that if it doesn't work that I'll be sad forever and he won't be enough for me. I mean, whew! He was holding all of that in because he knew I was in pain and thought I had more of a right to be sad since I was the one who had physically gone through the process. And it kind of opened my eyes to how confusing and complicated this is for our partners, because they have all of these emotions about it and very rarely do they have an outlet like BnB to talk about all of this. Also they must feel like they have no control or say in anything.

Anyway I'm glad all of that got out in the open, even though it was exhausting. My parents want to help us out to do another IVF and I have reservations about it (what if it fails again? how can we spend so much and accept charity on such a slim chance?) but DH really wants us to go ahead with it. I thought he was leaning the other direction so I'm surprised. I know I can handle it physically, I just need to get myself in a better place emotionally before we start. The meeting with the RE is next Friday, so I'll see what she says and decide if we jump back in or wait a couple of months.

Sorry that was so long! It's been a really tough year so far and I think we're all ready for some good news for a change. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

woahhhhhh that's a good dump of emotions, Mr Scooby!! Glad you guys got that hashed out. Yeah, I don't really know what my DH is thinking b/c he keeps things SUPER close. And I think he rationalizes feelings away, tries to maintain logic at all times. 
It def has been a tough year but it's only just April. Plenty of time for it to turn around!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

wanted to hop on and say hi before my week gets going. I wish you all a wonderful week full of happiness and inspiration. <3 :hugs:

klik - how's the Lupron going? When is your first scan to check things out?


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- True, plenty of time yet for things to improve for all of us this year! :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a wonderful week!


----------



## klik

Hey, gals! I'm back stateside. I like the AirBnb better this time--let's see how DP feels about it when he gets in on Wednesday. Ugh, sorry I haven't been posting--it's just so much logistics, this back and forth, I struggle to find time to get everything done...

Disneyfan: thanks for the wishes! :hugs:

Wish: so sorry about your kitty... I hope it's been feeling better! Your works sounds super busy! Re. our other halves, I've also been trying to shield my DP from the blow-by-blow details... Same as you, I really don't want to hurt him... In my case there's also some guilt: my body is the problem, not his; I decided on Cornell, not him... so I'm super, super grateful that he's along for the ride but his anger and frustration at the situation is really hard for me to handle, like it's all my fault. Which is not at all what he's trying to say--he should be angry and frustrated, darn it--the situation sucks! As for trying to support each other while keeping expectations realistic, that sounds really familiar... Feh. On an entirely different note, I hope you have a wonderful week, too! :hugs:

Scooby: Oh, you'd just mix one water with four vials of Menopur (you put the water into a vial, dissolve the stuff, take it back out, then go on to the next one and so on...) and then inject the really concentrated stuff. As it happens, I brought from the UK (so much cheaper!) some multi-dose vials--you just mix it once and then you keep drawing out as many units as you need... As for your DH, I'm so glad you were able to talk it out. It's painful and difficult when that stuff comes out, but it's so, so helpful... :hugs: I was also just moaning to my DP re. how long he spends on Twitter and he mentioned I spend a fair amount of time on these forums. I wish they'd have a forum too, but I sort of get why they don't--they're not going to talk about follicle size and medication dosage and embryo quality, right? But yeah, the distraction isn't as therapeutic as the forums are but it at least takes them away from this universe... Oh, yeah, re. lack of control I totally agree... Have you thought about whether you're taking your parents' offer? Of course you've no guarantee of success but... it's a better chance than not doing it... So hard to psyche yourself up for something you know doesn't have a great chance of working. And yet, sometimes it does... Good luck!

Wish, I think you did the Microdose, way back when--so long ago now! I thought that's what my doc would put me on, but he put me on a full flare protocol, so I'm hoping all this Lupron doesn't just shut my ovaries down. As it is, I did bloodwork on CD5 and my estrogen was abysmally low. So though I arrived yesterday, ready for monitoring today, it turns out they only want to see me tomorrow. Still, I always respond slowly, so trying not to panic... Also, I seem to be producing at least some watery non-fertile CM, so I hope that means my ovaries are at least starting to do something!


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- I can barely deal with a 10 minute drive to the grocery store after I've worked a full day. I honestly and truly don't know how you're handling a transcontinental IVF cycle... multiple times. I'm in awe of you & your commitment, and I sincerely hope it pays off big for you!!! Yeah I can't picture a bunch of guys getting together to talk about lining thickness and Crinone side effects :haha: I get why they stick to Twitter and video games. Personally, I'm so grateful that we have this support system. I don't know what I'd do without it. Good luck today! I hope things start to improve. :hugs:

I have decided to accept my parents offer and do one more cycle, but my expectations are very low and I'm not particularly excited about it. Maybe that'll change after I meet with my RE this Friday and see what the plan is, but... I don't know. I've become divided into two different people, I think. One who is still planning a nursery in my head and thinking about first steps and school plays, and one who is thinking that I'll finally have time to finish my book and travel, and I'll still be able to enjoy boozy Sunday brunches and Netflix binge-watching. I think I'm just going to leave this one up to the universe, and try and prepare myself to go in either direction.


----------



## Wish2BMom

gosh I'm so there, scooby. The harder it is to wake up to Monday mornings, the more I'm like 'what am i really doing here...? You want to add a screaming child to this mix?' I wonder if I'm now doing it b/c I'm 'supposed' to be or is it b/c I REALLY want to be. Granted, I was so upset over my chemical last month that I'm quite sure this is something I want. But those little times...man.

and ditto klik - holy cow. My work takes me to Pittsburgh or Philadelphia or something and I'm all whiney! let alone traveling monthly across the pond for poking and prodding!! You are nothing short of a super woman - with all your continued optimism to boot!

disney - how are you doing? nursery set up? names? I need updates!!!

amanda - you are getting close now! how are you?

in sad news, my friend that found out she was preg the week before I did just lost hers. She had another scan today and no heartbeat, after seeing one last week. They thought it was measuring a week behind but she and I were convinced it was b/c she implanted on 12dpo. Either way, I'm so sad for her. They have one more frostie left and then they are done trying and will be happy to be parents to their only son. They've gone through so much of this TTC stuff too, I wish she could get her 2nd child.


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Exactly what's been running through my mind. We're commuting about 1-1/2 to 2 hours a day for work now since we moved, and working full time on top of that. By the weekend I'm so exhausted... I have a vague plan that I can work 3 days in the office and 2 from home or something if we have a baby, because by then I'll be majority owner so I can kind of do what I want (to a degree) but that might not be realistic. Don't get me wrong, I still want this to happen. But I guess for the first time I'm allowing myself to look at the "other side" with more clarity. That's heartbreaking about your friend. I'm so sorry. :hugs: I wish no one had to go through that, ever.

I messaged my RE to tell her we wanted to get started right away if possible and ask her if there was anything I needed to do to prepare (order meds, get additional tests done, etc.) I got a message back from one of the nurses saying there was nothing I needed to do and they'd talk about "next steps" with me when I go there on Friday. Does that sound ominous or am I reading into it? It hadn't even occurred to me that they might be trying to shoo me out the door. I could consider Cornell as a backup plan, since it turns out they do have a satellite office in Westchester where they do monitoring. But I know there will be at least 4 or 5 trips to the city and that's definitely not convenient. Also the thought of changing RE's _again_ is just... sigh.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - so sorry for the absence. Things have been busy at home and work lately. 

Klik - Welcome back to the States. I'm glad you like the place you are staying at now. I hope things are going well with your cycles so far and that your DP got in ok. :hugs:

Wish - Good luck with everything at work. It sounds like you have a lot coming up, so a little mental break from cycling will probably be good for you. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. Any loss is particularly difficult to hear about, but the losses from those who struggle as much as we have seem to pull at the heart strings a little more. I hope she's dealing with it ok. :hugs:

Scooby - I'm glad that you were able to have a heart to heart with DH, even if it was a difficult conversation. I agree with you - I'm so grateful for an outlet like these forums and the wonderful friendships and support system that we have here. All of the wonderful ladies on this thread are particularly great, and I'm grateful for all of you. :hugs: It's great that your parents are willing to help you guys out. We technically have money, but both sets of our parents were intent on helping us with some our IVF and FET cycles, and we were incredibly grateful to have so many levels of support (emotional, physical, financial...). Try not to be hard on yourself or succumb to the pressures that come along with this journey. All of your feelings are valid and understandable, and we're all here to support you and whatever emotions are running through your head at any given time. I hate to say it, but DH and I were actually ready to move on as a family of 3 after we took some time to process our last failed FET. Things work in mysterious ways sometimes, though!

Boopin - I'm thinking about you and hope your doing well. :hugs:

Amanda - You must be getting close now. I hope you're feeling well and that your growth scan went well.

AFM - We have our follow-up anatomy scan coming up on Friday. I'm expecting everything to look ok, but we will see. The 20 week anatomy scan is usually the last ultrasound here unless they expect an issue later on, but we're doing this extra scan since she wasn't cooperating enough to give a good snapshot of her spine. I'm looking forward to seeing her again. :kiss: We still need to work on cleaning up the guest room and rearranging furniture in order to get things ready for the baby. She will room with us for a while anyway, so we have time. The plan is to buy a new desk and move the computer into our bedroom. The office will become the new guest room (its the smallest bedroom in the house), and the current guest room will become DD's room. She'll move with her crib initially, and then we will eventually transition her to the toddler bed that we got from my aunt after my cousin outgrew it. The glider and dresser (which serves the dual purpose of a changing table) will stay in DD's current room, and we'll eventually set the crib back up in there down the road when we are ready to transition the baby to it. We think we have a name picked. It's not set in stone just yet, but we are leaning towards Sarah. :flower:


----------



## klik

Scooby: do see what your RE says... usually REs like to have a proper consultation after a cycle (though my Cornell doc mostly dispenses with that) so it may not be as ominous as it sounds. I'll mention here, just in case you want to consult with him, that he's Dr Owen Davis, and I cannot see him turning you away if you choose to go with him. He's a specialist in diminished ovarian reserve/poor responders/older women (so, squeezing everything possible out of uncooperative ovaries, basically) and I do highly recommend him for cases such as ours. I just wish Cornell weren't across the ocean from me! That said, geography really matters, and so does your relationship with your RE, so perhaps staying put is the right thing for you--life, always with the pros and the cons... :dohh:

Wish: I'm so sorry to hear about your friend... M/cs really are the worst... She's got great support in you, and real, heartfelt understanding of how it feels... I'm so sorry--she must be devastated... I really hope that frostie she's still got means that you and she do get to have roughly coordinated pregnancies, after all... :hugs:

Scooby & Wish: kids definitely are a huge amount of work, and yeah, it's hard to imagine how you fit them into an already full life... But if you just think about our relationship with our dogs--the amount of love that flows from us into those little creatures (and back!)... I think that's the driving force, that this love needs to go somewhere... Still, yeah, if it isn't kids, it will be something else, for sure--our creative energy will certainly not go to waste! :hugs:

Disneyfan: it's lovely to see you've gotten the home layouts all figured out... what a lovely step for your DD, too, to go from crib to toddler bed, from only child to big sister... I'm really glad you get to see baby-maybe-Sarah again tomorrow! <3

AFM: DP is here (yay!). My ovaries aren't doing much of anything yet (per usual), and I'm going back in tomorrow. The good news is, I haven't developed gigantic cysts, which sometimes happens on this protocol, apparently. Now I'm just hoping to see at least one or two >10mm follicles tomorrow...


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls, sorry for the absence, my mom's been here for the past 3 weeks helping me get things ready. 

Scooby, I think it's completely normal for your RE to ask to see you before deciding on the next steps. I met with mine between every cycle, to see if there were any more tests to do, or anything we could tweak before starting the next cycle. Try not to read too much into it, and see what the Dr says! 

Wish, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. M/C's suck. I'm sure she's thankful to have support in you, and I also hope that you will both get your coordinated pregnancies soon. Also, I know what it's like, after a loss or failed cycle, to wonder why you're continuing. The fact that you are going through all of this, obviously means that this is something you want, but I totally get the feeling of "why am I doing this?" and "Am I really prepared to change my life so drastically?". Ugh the emotions we go through, through all of this is absolutely insane. 

Klik, I admire your strength!! I can imagine that the constant trips back and forth across the pond are extremely taxing and exhausting on both of you. At least it sounds like you have an amazing Dr, who is someone that you can trust. That is so important. When that little babe is eventually in your arms, the stories you will be able to tell him/her of how they came to be will be amazing. They will never ever have to wonder how wanted they were :) 

Disney, I love the name Sarah! Would have been one of my favourites if there weren't already a few Sarah's in the family. Sounds like you're getting everything set and organized! It's exciting to get an extra scan, hopefully baby girl is better positioned to get a better picture.

AFM, everything is going well. Other than dealing with heartburn and finding it more uncomfortable to perform certain tasks, I'm actually feeling pretty good. Maybe the best I've felt all pregnancy. Had my second growth scan and dr's appointment on Monday, and everything was good. Both of us are healthy, so that's a good thing. Baby girl is still measuring big (estimated at 6lbs6oz already at 34 weeks!) but since my 2 glucose tests came back completely normal, they're not concerned. Looks like I just grow them big, which is ok. They'll do another scan in 4 weeks at 38w, just to keep an eye on it, and we're hoping I'm still able to deliver vaginally. The nursery is ready, and even though it should seem real now, it still doesn't really feel like it's happening. I probably won't believe it until I actually see her.


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - I'm doing well. I'm eagerly waiting to start another DE cycle with a new donor this Summer. :coffee: However, I'm enjoying my time away from procedures & shots... lol :lol:

You're in my thoughts this morning. GL at today's anatomy scan. I can't wait to see more pics of baby girl. And I love the name Sarah... nice choice!! <3 <3 <3

Hello to everyone else. I miss you guys!! I'm sending you all lots of hugs & baby dust!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## klik

Amanda: hi! so nice that your mom can help! Oh, I totally agree, any LO's generated by this group will never have to wonder how wanted they are! So glad yours is almost here! Excellent that your glucose levels are normal, and your little baby girl just happens to be big. I hope in spite of that, delivery is as easy as possible... Almost there--hard to believe, I'm sure... Good luck!

Boopin: so nice to hear from you! Glad to hear you're doing well... really glad you'll be trying again--hopefully a new donor is the ticket for you! :hugs:

AFM: yeah, I think Lupron is not my magic bullet--we've got just two over 10mm (one at 13 and one at 10). Maybe the really little ones will have a chance to catch up but I'm not counting on it--if we get two mature, I'll be happy. Especially because I was afraid this protocol would shut me down altogether, and at least that doesn't seem to be happening... Oh, also, I have an annoying sore throat and cough :dohh:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies. Anatomy scan went well. Man this baby is stubborn. :haha: She was in the same position as last time (3 weeks ago), but we were able to finally get all of the pictures that we needed. The ultrasound tech still would have liked a better angle of the spine, but she took lots of pictures and said it was enough for the radiolist to make a definitive diagnosis (she said everything looked good to her, though). She's measuring 23 weeks, which is one day ahead of my due date based on LMP. I've been measuring one day ahead since my very first scan, so at least we're consistent. :haha:

Amanda - I'm glad that you are feeling a lot better these days. You are almost at that finish line! :happydance: DD1 was a big baby, and I didn't know it until she came out of me in the operating room (she was born at 9 lb 5 oz, and I'm normally just under 115 lbs and 5'4" :wacko:). She was scanned just 2 days prior as we were almost a whole week overdue at that point, and leading into a holiday weekend, my doctor wanted to check the placenta to see if that looked fine for continuing to wait to go into labor naturally (DD1 was ultimately born 8 days overdue). That growth scan underestimated her weight, but I know a lot more people where the weight ends up being over estimated. It's just so hard to get an accurate measurement that late in the game. I'm hoping you get the vaginal birth that you are hoping for! :hugs: 

Boopin - I'm glad that you are doing well and am excited about your plans for a new cycle. Enjoy your break from shots and meds! You've totally got this when you are ready to gear up again! :hugs: :dust:

Klik - Hooray for DP's arrival! That's great that you got the two follicles that you were at least hoping for - especially given that you weren't sure how you'd respond to the Lurpon. Hopefully there's time for a couple of others to catch up, too. :dust: I hope your cold gets better and that you are feeling a lot better in no time! :hugs:

Scooby - How did your appointment go today?

Wish - Hi! Thinking of you! :hugs:


The rain is coming down hard outside. Our drought in California was finally declared officially over happydance:), and while I'm appreciative of the much needed rain that we've gotten this season, I'm definitely ready for the rain to hit the road! :haha:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Forgot today's pics. The profile picture from last time was better, but I still love looking at her. :kiss: It's hard to see it, but if you look closely, you can see her eyes, nose, and mouth looking at you on the right side of the second picture.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7482.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_7483.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey everyone! I'll leave a proper post later (boopin, it's so good to see you!) but just wanted to say my RE appointment went very well and the new plan is EPP straight start cycle. If everything looks good at my baseline I'll be starting stims in about 2 weeks. Yikes!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends so far. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello lovely ladies! sorry I've been a little MIA - busy week last week and a partial week as well - DH and I took Thurs and Fri off and just bummed around. It was SO needed and we loved it! 

klik - welcome back to DP! Oh those stubborn little follies. When is your next scan? I hope a couple more catch up. Any thoughts on downgrading to an IUI at any point and just heading home? I just imagine you'd like to be back home sooner than later if there are only a couple. I didn't know if they offered that to you, though. Either way, GROW follies, GROW!!!

amanda - so happy to hear from you! That's awesome your Mom's been around to help get things in order. Not long now!! Crazy!!! thank you (to you all, really) for saying you've thought similar things about this whole process. I feel so guilty when I think those thoughts and I also feel silly or...what's the word I'm looking for...stupid? For not being 100% sure of everything! Seems like something you shouldn't second guess but I guess it's normal to.

disney - I love the name Sarah!! Excellent choice! There are certain guidelines I always have in my head about picking a name - how does it sound with the last name (syllables and consonant/vowel ratios)? is it something kids can rhyme with or twist the initials of to make fun of them? (my uncle ruined Evelyn for me b/c he said kids could call her 'Heavy Evy' - dammit!) And is it a good name that sounds good as a baby and an old lady and vice versa - HAHA! I'm completely insane. I just realized.

boopin - I'm so excited for you to get started on DE #2 this summer! Will you go with fresh or frozen? have you started looking for a new donor yet? A friend of mine on another thread went fresh and her donor just retrieved 36 eggs. 36!!! of those, some crazy number (I forget, but let's say 28) were mature and of those, 26 fertilized. So she has a ton of tries! I wish the very same for you if that's what you're going for!!

scoob - I caught up on your journal - GREAT update and cannot wait to be cycle buddies with you!!! :) we got this! :bodyb:

so yeah, my weekend was great! we had a rainy day on Thurs so we went out to lunch at a restaurant we've been dying to try but always has a 1-2hr wait. No wait on Thurs at lunch! Then hit up a movie - saw 'Get Out' - it was really good. Friday we had our follow-up appt with the RE and she said that the Board had agreed with everything she was doing and that since this past transfer was the first after the ERAs, and it DID implant, we are just on the wrong side of luck for right now with the embie continuing to develop. So we all agreed that we'd transfer 2 next time and though the odds of twins go up by 43%, the success rate overall goes up to almost 70%!! So hopefully this is it. If not, we'll still have one more on ice.

that's it for me- klik, I can't wait to hear more of your progress!!


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: thanks for the lovely pics! So cute that she's so stubborn already! Really glad you got the pics you needed, in the end, and that everything is on track! :happydance:

Scooby: I'm so glad your appointment went well! What a relief! Cool that you start stimming soon--I hope that is the cycle for you! I think we'll be more or less coordinated again...

Wish: I love that you and your DH seem to be really good at enjoying life together. DP and I had thought of seeing Get Out, then he read it was a horror movie... we're not into horror movies, but it's meant to be so good... Anyway, I also love that success rate--I am looking forward to your next attempt--hoping it is, finally, finally, your time!

My progress ain't that great... all my other follicles dwindled apart from the dominant. It looks to me like it's quite common with this protocol, but we were just hoping I'd be one of the good responders... So yeah, just the one follie... doc says with just one, the chances of success are just as good with IUI as with IVF or ICSI so we've converted to IUI. I belatedly realised he's not planning on giving me progesterone, but then I think it's just a waste--I think my luteal phase is too short to sustain a pregnancy without progesterone support... So I'll speak to him about that today. There may be a reason why he wants the next cycle to be sooner rather than later (maybe he'll be travelling or something?) but yeah, let's see what the says... trigger was yesterday, with the follicle at 18. IUI tomorrow. I'm really not expecting this to work, but I still feel like we should do progesterone and maybe Medrol. It will be nice to be home earlier, though...


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhh I meant to note about baby disney's photo sesh too - I love the one with her looking at the camera! <3

klik - well that's disappointing, huh? Clearly there is still a good chance AND you and DH can BD to give an IUI a boost! And getting home a little earlier ain't all that bad. I will still keep everything crossed for you - an IUI may be all that is needed!

oh, and Get Out wasn't really a horror film as much as it was a thriller. It was right up my alley, I like thrillers way more than horrors. And the freaky parts were actually not long and drawn out like they can be in some films. I noticed that right away and digged it.


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish2BMom said:


> boopin - I'm so excited for you to get started on DE #2 this summer! Will you go with fresh or frozen? have you started looking for a new donor yet? A friend of mine on another thread went fresh and her donor just retrieved 36 eggs. 36!!! of those, some crazy number (I forget, but let's say 28) were mature and of those, 26 fertilized. So she has a ton of tries! I wish the very same for you if that's what you're going for!!

Thank you Wish!! :hugs: It would be amazing to get #'s like that. Out of the 26 embies how many made it to freeze?? And did she do a day 5 fresh ET? By the way how old is her donor?? Once again AMAZING #'s!! :thumbup:

I haven't locked in a donor yet. It's too early to do so, but I have a few in mind from the current donor list. I really want to take my time with the next DE cycle. I think last time I was so anxious to get started that I really didn't think it through. I'll definitely be looking for a younger donor that's "proven". I'll be doing a fresh 5dt with hopes of getting lots of frosties. [-o&lt;

When will you transfer?? I'm excited for you to get started again, too. Maybe twins are in the plans for you and dh!! <3<3


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - Fx'd IUI is your golden ticket!! And like Wish mentioned you can BD to give it a boost!! GL tomorrow hun. I'll be thinking of you!! :hugs: :dust: :kiss: :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I believe her donor was 29, so not even that 'young'! I don't remember if she was proven or not. She has her transfer today so I think we'll get an update on how many made it to blast after that. Crazy the amount of eggs we wasted in our youth! :haha:

I think I figured out that we'll be transferring sometime around 5/9, if I get AF this cycle when expected. And I believe my OTD will be around 5/18 or 19, riiiiiiiight before we get on a plane for my best friend's bday celebration in New Orleans! So either it'll be a fun weekend of dancing around NOT drinking in my most favorite place on earth for which I'm there to celebrate, or I'll be drinking my face off in misery.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - no time to properly respond to everyone right now (especially from my iPhone), but I wanted to wish Klik good luck with the IUI tomorrow!! :hugs::dust::hugs:

Gotta get up in 6 hours, so it's off to bed for me! :sleep:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck today, klik!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

boop - just to follow up on that other DE story - she had 15 5-day blasts to freeze yesterday! 6 of them were 5AA, the highest rating of her clinic. And they are watching the other 8 (so I guess there were 24 total, since she also transferred one) to see if any are freezable today. Crazy talk!


----------



## scoobybeans

Disney- Thank you for your sweet words :hugs: Your scan pics are wonderful, she is gorgeous! I adore the name Sarah. Also, one of my college roommates was Sarah and she was the kindest person. I'm so glad that the scan went well and I hope you're in for smooth sailing from here on out. So nice that the drought is over!

klik- Thank you for the doctor rec. I've heard nothing but great things about Cornell and sort of wish I'd started there. OTOH, my clinic has really grown on me and they're much more personal which I do like. As far as convenience, it can't be beat. It's a half hour from my house and 15 minutes from my job, right in the middle. :thumbup: I love what you said about love/creative energy having to flow somewhere- so true! I hope the IUI went well, although I know how much it stings to get downgraded to an IUI after all of the work you put into the cycle. Still, one healthy egg with good timing could definitely work! Also, so nice that you get to go home :) Safe travels and good luck during your TWW!

Amanda- I'm so glad this pregnancy is finally treating you well! What a relief that your glucose is normal and there are no issues. I can't believe how close you are now! When is your due date?

Disney- Woohoo for the new DE cycle! I think taking your time is a good call for sure. I hope you end up with someone like Wish's friend. (15 day 5 blasts?? That's insane!)

wish- So nice that you had time to chill with DH. Even just a couple of days of relaxing is so rejuvenating. We've been a little kinder to ourselves lately too. We went out to a southern BBQ place the other day and had such a great time. Anyway, I love your new plan and that your RE is being so positive. If I make it to transfer this time, mine should be within a couple of days of yours. :thumbup:

AFM, my clinic is adding in an antagon during my luteal phase to prevent early recruitment. So I start Estrace on Sunday & then 3 days of Cetrotide on Mon-Wed of next week. My main doctor is going to be out of the country from 4/15-4/30 (boo!) but 3 of the other docs there that I know pretty well will be taking care of me while she's gone. I'm weirdly calm about this cycle, so I hope that lasts lol. We'll be celebrating my stepson's 15th birthday this weekend, so I'm psyched for that. He wants to go see Logan and grab a bite to eat, and we might take him to Dave & Buster's too. And then Easter at my sister's on Sunday. Should be a fun weekend :) What are you guys up to?


----------



## klik

Wish: Thanks for the spin on Get Out--I'll try that on DP! Ooooh, never been to New Orleans--really hoping you have excellent reason not to drink. Also, re. your friend--wow, just wow... seems like she can really choose how big she wants her family to be!

Boopin: I love your planning! You've really put a lot of thought into it and your attitude is great--I can't wait to see this work for you!

Disneyfan: thanks!!!

Scooby: I've heard of this protocol before but never tried it--hope it works for you! Shame your favorite doc is travelling but hopefully the others will take good care of you. It totally makes sense you want to stay local--good luck, I really hope this works for you! Enjoy your stepson's birthday celebration!

Re. the IUI: DP and I BD'd on trigger day so hopefully that will help. He wasn't feeling up to it last night/this morning, though... I commented to the nurse doing IUI that it was very little material and she explained that it can only be a very small volume otherwise the uterus expels it. Living and learning! I have a cough so I keep worrying that I'm kicking the sperm out of my uterus. Probably totally unscientific! OTD is 26/4 but I'm starting Estrogen patches on Monday anyway to get ready for a new cycle. I think I'll be a bit behind Wish and Scooby, but not too far off. Let's face it, I'll most likely need to be back in a couple weeks--but really looking forward to going home today and picking up our pooch tomorrow. For the long weekend (in the UK it's four days!) we'll just enjoy being home and giving our doggy nice walks.

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - My fingers are very crossed for you!!! Have fun with your pup this weekend. :)
I'm so glad you asked about the small amount! not to get too down and dirty but...I always kinda wondered how that worked naturally b/c it always leaks out, knees up or not!! I realize SOME might get into the uterus and stay there but sheesh, doesn't seem to be much. And then I was wondering out our BD'ing this past weekend - I had thought DH 'finished' on Fri night so I had my knees up, but he didn't tell me that he didn't until the next day (thanks...). So I was like 'well that was a waste'...but then I was thinking that maybe it wasn't any any 'pre' stuff might still include sperm and b/c it was a smaller amount, we could have a good chance anyway. I dunno - rationalizing stuffs our bodies do is painful. HA! Anyway, I'm so not expecting a miracle, I don't even know when I ovulated but DH did 'finish' on Sunday night. So we got 2 unfinished nights (Sat too) and one finished. 

scooby - we are having my BIL, SIL and niece down for dinner on Saturday instead of Sunday so we have Sunday to ourselves. We aren't religious folk so there's no church or anything involved. I think it's supposed to be gorgeous again this weekend. I'm planning on making chicken shwarma on Sunday. i've never made it before so here's hoping it turns out ok! I just had a craving so i'm really just aiming to satisfy it. :)

disney, boopin, amanda - :wave:

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and get to enjoy some springtime weather with your pups and families!!

oh and the other DE BnB friend - got 2 more blasts to freeze! so she has 17 total, all 3BB or higher grade. NUTSO! You're so right, klik - she can really choose how big or small she wants her family to be!


----------



## klik

Wish: I put my knees up and a pillow under my butt, and it still leaks out! It feels like such a waste... as for not finishing, DP does that sometimes too, and I don't know if it's an artefact of TTC or of getting older or what (maybe he's always been like that but I only mind now that it matters?) I'm usually not an enormous control freak, but in these circumstances around ovulation I totally wish I had full control of DP. I think the pre stuff is a long shot--it does happen but is pretty rare... but who knows? And maybe the finished night will be enough! That would be awesome...

I asked my doc whether I should use progesterone to support the IUI. I'm convinced my luteal phase is too short without it. He left it up to me: on the one hand, progesterone will help the IUI; on the other, combined with the estrogen patch (which I'm putting on on Monday), it might be too suppressive for next cycle. Ugh. So one Crinone gel per day it is... I hope it's enough for the IUI but gentle enough not to be oversuppressive... rather than too little for the IUI and too much for the next IVF! :dohh:


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, i'm kinda just hoping on the finished night! HA! I think DH had one too many beers the nights that he didn't finish. Oh well - not like we were really trying, we were just having fun (course in my head, I was calculating). 

ughh - that's a conundrum! I'm sure the Crinone will be just the right touch. Why do they have you on estrogen so early if there is a shot with an IUI? Though I guess I stayed on estrace throughout my LP so it won't harm anything if you get a BFP.

ok, i'm going to be totally silly but it's just b/c I have to get it out - I hate that my body totally goes into 'haha you're not pregnant but i'm going to give you those symptoms anyway' mode in my natural TWW. I've been crampy on and off for 3 days and now I'm getting that little pulling sensation in my lower parts. Nightsweats hardcore the other night but that's normal for my LP. I just want Wed/Thurs to get here so AF can come.


----------



## klik

Wish: even the only time I've had a transfer at Cornell, I put on the patch to prepare for a potential back-to-back cycle. When it turned out I was pregnant, they told me to keep wearing the patch, as my oestrogen levels were actually good with the patch on. So I'm not diminishing the IUI chances by wearing the patch...

As for the tww, I don't think you're being silly at all. I think tww's are really hard, even natural ones... hang in there. The reason you have this hope is because there is a chance of it working, however small... That would be so nice--I have my fingers totally crossed for you, though, yeah, I realize the odds are not in our favor for natural attempts... :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Happy Easter Ladies!! :bunny:<3


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhh klik - that's good! guess they know what they're doing, eh? :haha:

how was everyone's holiday weekend? ours was good - BIL/SIL came down on Saturday instead of Sunday and my husband smoked ribs and Cornish hens, I made a salad and handled all the apps. My baby niece (4 mos old) fell asleep in my arms when I was feeding/rocking her. Swoon! Sunday, I got out for another run (4th one in a little over a week!!), did a little work, and then we lazed around outside in the 80 degree weather for the rest of the day. I finished 'To Kill a Mockingbird' - LOVED, and made chicken shawarma for dinner! All in all - great weekend!

Also, I'm over my Preggo watch - I was reminded this morning that my boobs aren't even close to sore, so I'm def not preggo. But this Wed/Thurs should be AF! I'm so excited to get this next round started. I guess it might have even been good for my brain to take a month off. I never really know what's best for me. :)


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- So you do estrogen priming (with patches) but no antagonist during luteal phase? I'm surprised because this is known as the "Cornell protocol". Maybe you just don't have an issue with a dominant follicle developing so it's not necessary for you, or maybe they think it would be too suppressive? I'm sure they have their reasons, they're among the best out there. :thumbup: I think the Crinone will be the perfect balance for you. I have progesterone issues too, it sucks. Vitex worked pretty well for me in lengthening my luteal phase but you can't take it while you're doing IVF. If this doesn't work for us I think I'll go back on it to try and balance out my cycles again. Are you symptom spotting after your IUI? I'm hopeful for you!!!

wish- It sounds like you had a lovely dinner and an awesome weekend! How did the shwarma come out? We're not religious either so it's really just an excuse to gather and eat good food and too much dessert ;) My sister's fiancé cooked and it was delicious! That's crazy that your friend got 17 embies of such high grade. I hope she'll consider donating them once she's grown her family to capacity. To Kill a Mockingbird is one of my favorite books! I'm sorry you're in TWW hell, it's really the worst.

AFM, I'm trying not to worry but I think AF is coming too early. I've only taken 2 Estrace and done 1 shot of Cetrotide so far, so if AF comes I think I'll have started too late for either of those to have done what they're supposed to do. :nope: I'm a bit annoyed with my RE because they know I have short cycles and they know I ovulated early, and they still wanted me to wait 10 days after ovulation to start when I think it should have been 7. I'm trying to be calm but I'm super frustrated. ](*,) Why can't anything ever go the way it's supposed to with my stupid body?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no, scoob! AF - HOLD OFF!!! how long should it hold off for? goodness, i hope it doesn't mess with things for you. I'd be super annoyed too, with the RE. Sounds like your body is doing exactly what you expected it to do! fingers crossed that nothing is messed up.

I think AF is just about here - started spotting slightly today, bad times in the bathroom this morning (horrid radiating stomach pains last night - thought I was getting the flu), my back hurts, and I just feel off. I hope I'm not wiped out like I was last month. I have to work late tonight and tomorrow to get a deliverable even halfway done and that won't be possible feeling like crap!!


----------



## scoobybeans

It's not due until Friday, so that would be ideal. But if it can hold off until Thursday I'd be fine with that too. I'm trying my best not to stress about it. As long as things look good at my baseline I should be ok to go forward.

Ugh, I'm sorry you're having terrible AF pain! I have dysmenorrhea so I can totally relate. Do you have Aleve or Tylenol to help? I guess the silver lining is you're one step closer to your FET! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good idea not really worrying about it - seems like you got another day in? 

AF is here, I'm pretty excited to get started. I don't think I'll start Estrace today, though - I think they push it out by a day or two. So my transfer calculations are probably a little off. Oh well!


----------



## klik

Wish: glad AF is here but so sorry you're in pain... I hope this is the one for you. I really really really do... :hugs: Your weekends sounds like it was super fun and productive! Bummer to be pulled in all sorts of directions for work. Sorry the natural thing didn't happen--it's always such a nice long shot... OTOH, it's another beginning, and I'm very hopeful for this new cycle!

Scooby: I think estrogen priming + antagonist is actually the Sher protocol. I may be wrong, though... I think Cornell generally does just estrogen for priming and uses the antagonist only in the active cycle. But Cornell is big and I only work with one of their doctors, so who knows? Did they start you on estrogen 10 days post ovulation or post LH surge? Either way, I hope AF holds off for long enough! And most importantly, whatever happens, I hope you get the golden egg this time! FX'ed...

TTC-wise I'm mostly just waiting until OTD, which is Tuesday. I'll go in, do some blood tests, inevitably be terribly disappointed, get off the progesterone and start another cycle. Occasionally when my body feels off (like, why am I PMS'ing so bad so early?!) I start getting a little hopeful and then I get really angry at myself for it. I'm pretty worn out with all the dashed hopes. I mean, if I ever get to transfer again I will allow myself some hope, but an IUI with one follicle? On balance, I basically expect it not to work but there's a little bit of me that won't let go of the possibility that it might. Oh, well, I gotta let my emotions do their thing! :shrug:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good morning, ladies. I'm checking in from the lab -- glucose screening this morning. It's been 15 minutes since I finished the drink, so I have another 45 minutes to wait until they draw my blood. I failed the one hour test by one point when I was pregnant with DD1 and had to take the 3 hour test. I really hope I pass this time outright because 3 hours in the lab (and 4 blood draws!) is such a waste of time. I am hoping to get the results before the weekend. 

Klik - I hope that the Crinone is just what you need. Good luck!

Wish - I hope AF treats you nicely. I know that you're anxious to get started. I'm feeling good about this next time!

Scooby - I hope AF plays nice for you too - stay away, AF!! I'm sure everything will be ok, but I can definitely understand the worry. Hang in there! 

Boopin - Thinking of you and hope that all is ok. Have you picked a donor yet?

Amanda - You're getting so close now. How are you feeling?

The mobile version of this website doesn't make it easy to insert smileys unless you remember the text for them. LOL


----------



## boopin4baby

Fx'd that you pass your 1 hour glucose test. I really hope you don't have to do the 3 hour!! GL Disney!! xx

And congratulations on making V Day!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, Boopin. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I passed my glucose test. Big relief as I certainly didn't want to take the 3 hour test this time! :thumbup:

I also found out that despite being on an iron supplement since the beginning of March, I'm even more anemic now than I was then. :dohh: It's hard enough juggling the iron pill with my thyroid pill. Both pills must be taken at least 4 hours apart from one another; both pills must be taken on an empty stomach; and both pills cannot be taken with calcium, which I still need in my diet and is also in my prenatal vitamin. I suspect I will have to go to iron pills twice a day, but I'm not yet sure how the timing will work out. I'm waiting on a response from my doctors office. :shrug:

In all honesty, though, I'd rather deal with anemia than diabetes - so I at least have that going for me. :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning, ladies :coffee:

disney - AWESOME that you passed!! what a drain that 3 hr one must be. So glad you don't have to go through that again. But bummer on the anemia! if it's not one thing, it's another and I'm glad this is the lesser of those 2 evils for you. What a pain with the pills, too. Is nothing ever easy?? haha

boopin - hi!! :wave:

klik - darling klik, an IUI BFP is definitely possible for you!! What you just described is a natural conception on steroids (not REAL steroids, of course) - your ovulation was monitored and the sperm injected down to the proper hour it should be, plus you BD'ed again to help things out! I have my fingers crossed for you that you get yourself a surprise BFP this cycle. 
And I have to say - I know you and I are usually positive people. It makes me sad to read (and personally feel) how skeptical we've both become. Probably for the best but I kinda liked being optimistic to a fault! :) so :hugs: for you

scoob - AF still holding off?? it's thurs, I hope you made it this far!

I think my AF is going to be negligible. I think PMS is now just starting to get worse for me, as my AF actually gets lighter. Ah, aging...
So I told myself I wasn't going to drink alcohol once AF started, but then I made plans with friends we haven't seen in ages for this Friday. So I'll just have a couple then and that's IT! My caffeine intake has already been lessened to the 2 scoops of caff, 3 scoops of decaf in my pot of coffee in the morning. I'll probably drop that to all decaf tomorrow. And I'm going to pick acu back up now that my bills are under control. I paid off my credit card the other day - WOOOO!!!! what a fantastic feeling that is!! of course I immediately got on to amazon and ordered stuff and hopped on to Express.com to see what they had for work blouses, but I only bought from Amazon and it was minor. :D


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- AF held off for me until today so you & I are one day apart! :happydance: Did you find out when you are going to start taking Estrace? Congratulations on paying off your credit card, that is always such an awesome feeling! As far as Amazon, treat yo self! You deserve it :thumbup: I've been off coffee for about a month, just drinking black tea in the morning. As far as alcohol, I've cut way back but did have margaritas with my BFF last night. I think that will be it for me this cycle though. It's always about balance, right? You've gotta live your life.

klik- I looked into it and it seems like they developed EPP at Cornell but all of the major clinics do their own spin on it. CCRM seems to favor the EPP with antagonist in the luteal phase, while I think Sher couples it with MDL. So interesting, all of the variations out there. Yeah, I took Estrace starting 10 days after my LH surge. I'm sorry you're afraid to be hopeful :hugs: I completely understand and feel the same way now too. Are you planning on POAS or will you wait until Tuesday? I agree with Wish, I think you've got a great shot and I'm so hopeful that this is it for you!

Disney- Woohoo, that's so awesome you passed your test! I've heard the 3 hour is awful. Wow, that pill situation sounds super complicated. What did your doctor recommend? Is there any way to get more iron from your diet so you don't have to take as many supplements? I hope the anemia resolves itself soon! My dad recently had that from taking antacids. It was making him really tired and forgetful. So when you get it under control you should be feeling much better! And yeah, the mobile site makes it tough to use smilies lol. I've been trying to memorize the ones I use a lot ;)

AFM, today is officially cycle day 1! I'm going for my baseline on Saturday and my doctor wants me to start stims on Sunday if all looks ok. That's day 4, a little later than normal, but he wants me to finish the Estrace before I start stims. I'm not worrying about it any more. All of this stuff is out of my hands. I'm thinking positive! All will go well on Saturday and this cycle will be loads better than the last. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I started estrace on my cycle day 1, but my official cycle day 1 will be tomorrow. So I'll transfer on 5/12 and my OTD will be 5/24, the day after my trip to New Orleans. HA!
So excited you're starting, scoob!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- If I make it to transfer this time I'll probably be within a few days of you. I honestly have no idea what to expect on this protocol though. I've heard some people stim for as long as 18 days. :shock: Have sooooo much fun in New Orleans! It's such a great city with so much heart.

klik- OTD is tomorrow, right? Good luck!!! :dust:

AFM, started stims on Saturday and going in for first scan tomorrow. Not sure what to expect so I'm trying not to think about it. My boss and I just talked about moving the location of the business again and we both want to be out of here within a few months. So that's going to keep me VERY busy. I really can't wait to move out of Yonkers. The traffic here is insane and our commute is pretty terrible.

What is everyone else up to? How were your weekends?


----------



## klik

Hey, ladies!

Disneyfan: wow, you've passed V-Day! Congratulations!!! And hurray on not having to do the 3-hr glucose test! Ugh on the pill timing, though--did they give you a decent solution in the end?

Boopin: hi! :hugs:

Wish: yeah, I miss being just optimistic but I guess if some caution hadn't crept in by now that would mean we're unable to learn... The ideal is to find that sweetspot of caution and hope, but for me it's still more like a rollercoaster... except now when I'm at the bottom I try not to go up very high this time. How are you feeling about this next attempt? I have a feeling that transferring two is exactly what you need--exciting that you've started! Do you have any scans before 5/12?

Scooby: EPP+MDL is done at Cornell too--that's my doc's go-to protocol if the EPP+Clomid+injectables results in premature ovulation. The good thing is that these clinics all learn from each other--the bad thing is, so much is still unknown, it's actually a matter of luck, to some extent, finding a clinic that has a good protocol for you... Hey, it's excellent that you've started too! Cool that you and Wish will be having the TWW roughly simultaneously? What stims are you using, again? FX'ed for your scan today! Hope it goes/has gone well! 

AFM: Sorry I went MIA--trying to get back on top of the workload that just gets rather neglected when I'm in NY... plus we have an election coming up, so I've been doing some volunteering... busy! I did, after all, become quite optimistic after I wrote you last--but then on Sunday I started feeling "about-to-get-my-period" symptoms. And then yesterday my temperature dropped precipitously. So I was fully expecting a BFN... and then today my temperature went up again, so I searched in a panic to try and see how long after implantation a blood hcg test would show a positive result. The answer does seem to be that it takes a couple of days for the test to be "positive" but beta should be at least 1 or 2 already by the next day. So if it was a ridiculously late implantation dip, I should know later today. Truth is, I don't think so--I just feel like I have the mother of all PMSs and my body is just begging me to get off the progesterone so it can bleed... Exciting times!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg klik - I remember that feeling one of the times I was preg (wow, that's weird to say...)!! fingers so crossed that it's just that uterus getting signals to start morphing! 
I agree with everything you said - I guess it would mean that we were rather ignorant and didn't learn anything along the way. But overall, i'd say we're still positive people. :)

scoob - good luck at your scan today!! I can't wait to hear how it went! Oh and YES, I love NO. This will be our 5th time there. It's my fave place on earth. This time is going to consist of the most crazy 'non drinking' ploy I've ever tried to pull off. My nurse was giving me suggestions - stomach bug and then when I'm 'feeling better', to have a soda water/cranberry juice drink. Trouble is, we're going with good friends who KNOW that my drink of choice is wine or the fun hurricanes or hand grenades down there. It's NEVER a mixed drink. Oh well - fake it til you make it!

disney, boopin and amanda - :hugs: :wave:

Things with me have been weird. I had a total breakdown last week that lasted a few days. DH and I were fighting, my cat was having bad days and I thought we were going to have to make 'the call' on euthanasia, work SUCKS right now and I need a new job, etc etc. Not to mention all this stuff. So I was a hot mess - crying at the drop of a hat (and I NEVER cry). I'm better now, for the most part. Looking for a new job, I cannot wait to give my notice. I'll miss the people but I can't keep up with the 'start up' pace. It's really not good for my health either.
Anyway - yes, I have a scan around day 9, I think. I think she set it up for this coming Monday, 5/1. Then I don't think anything until the transfer, maybe some bloodwork.


----------



## klik

Wish: I feel it too--it's so sad to talk about having had multiple pregnancies and have no baby or ongoing embryo/foetus to show for it... And I'm so sorry it's been rough going for you... Poor cat... and fighting with DH is hard. This is such a long, hard road and inevitably pressures builds up for the couple. Maybe having it out will be good for you, once it has settled down again... I mean, it sounds like it's not all TTC but that certainly doesn't make it easier. I'm glad it's better--I hope it continues to improve! I hope you find a more manageable job. I really didn't notice that you didn't like yours--I mean, I know you've been busy but now it sounds like they've pushed you too far. I'm sorry you've been having to put up with that, on top of everything else... Good luck looking for a job! And getting ready for the little embryos... I hope this "total breakdown" is the start of excellent things to come! :hugs:

AFM: Yeah, it's a BFN. I pretty much knew it--I was having to remind myself to stay at least a little bit hopeful. On the one hand, I can't wait for AF to come so I can just kick this off again--particularly it will be great to be cycling alongside Wish and Scooby! On the other hand, the logistics seem daunting--cajoling my local clinic to prescribe my meds; calculating flights; finding a place to stay; making an arrangement with the cleaner and the dog... Argh! But hey, as a friend has said recently, April showers bring May flowers--I hope that's the case for us! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I love it! bring on the may flowers! I'm so sorry about your BFN, though. Soon!! SOON!!!

thanks for the e-hugs. Yeah, it actually wasn't long ago that I loved my job and i was all in. But then i started to realize that I had a false sense of importance. i'd be beckoned on to calls at any time of day, texts over the weekends from my boss(es), etc - all pushing to get things delivered ASAP or find new ways to deliver things. And I'm not getting paid/don't have the title or stake in the company where that type of accessibility should be ok or expected. Just being taken advantage of. And I just suddenly burned out. I shouldn't feel guilty for watching TV or reading a book on the weekends and NOT working. But it's gotten to that. So - enough's enough. :) i say as i'm on my laptop at 10:30pm b/c of work...


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- I'm so sorry about the BFN hun :hugs: It seems like you sort of had a feeling about it but that doesn't make it any easier. As for planning your next cycle, I can only imagine how much work is involved. My only advice is try and take it one step at a time instead of looking at the big picture. That's what I've been doing lately, one task at a time like a checklist. It helps a little. I'm sorry you have to go through this again but I'm glad you'll be joining Wish & I for our last chances for May flowers :flower: My protocol this time was a choice between EPP/antagonist or MDL. My sister had luck with MDL but knowing now that I'm a poor responder, I was worried Lupron would suppress me too much so I went with EPP. So far I'm a big fan of this protocol but we'll see what happens. They have me on 300 Follistim and 150 Menopur right now.

wish- It sounds like life it just throwing everything at you at once. :hugs: I'm sorry you're having to deal with so much stress on top of the already-stressful trials of infertility. Ugh! Why can't life just be easy? DH and I had a couple of pretty brutal fights after my last IVF cycle, but I think it was needed to clear the air. Also, the Estrace is probably not helping. It took being off of meds for a month for me to realize how crazy they were making me lol. Anyway, I'm glad you're looking for another job. It's really messed up of them to push you that hard! Hmm, it sounds like you're going to have to be very creative in New Orleans. Cranberry juice masquerading as red wine? Do they make virgin Hurricanes? :haha:

AFM, my scan went well yesterday. 5 follies around the 6-7mm range with some smaller ones that will hopefully join the party. No dominant follicles, hooray! Lining already triple striped. So I'm staying on the same dosage and going back in tomorrow for another scan. I'm anticipating a longer stim time, like maybe 12 or 13 days? It's more expensive but whatevs at this point lol. One thing is I'm feeling a LOT more this time around. My left ovary in particular is very achy, to the point where I used a heating pad on low last night.

It's raining in NY today. Again. It feels like Seattle around here lately. But supposedly the sun is finally coming out tomorrow! I went to the Bronx yesterday to see the final results of an apartment building we supplied kitchen and bath cabinets to. It looked so good! I rarely get to see the fruits of my labor so it was really rewarding. :cloud9:

Good luck to all of us on BabyQuest 2017! :baby::thumbup:


----------



## boopin4baby

:wave: Hello lovely ladies!! 

Sorry for the bfn klik. Sending you lots of hugs. :hugs: <3

Wish & scooby - I have fx'd for your current cycles. I really [-o&lt; hope it works for you both. GL ladies!! You got this!!

We need more babies on our thread. That's my wish for us ALL in 2017. Ditto scooby!! :dust: bfp's!!

I'm off to Starbucks. I love their coconutmilk mocha macchiatos. :coffee: Have a blessed day everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey boopin!! :wave: That coconut milk mocha macchiato sounds like heaven right now. I hope you enjoyed it! You're so right, we all need to get BFP's on this thread already!!! :thumbup:

Scan went pretty well. Last time we saw 5, today we saw between 6-8. But they are growing slooooowwwwllllyyyyy. I know this is common for this protocol but I'm not the most patient person lol :haha: That said, if these follies all continue growing at a nice even pace and it takes me 2 or 3 extra days to get to ER I will be BEYOND THRILLED to get 6 or 7 eggs. Hoping my E2 levels are doubling.

I'm very anxious today. It's the anniversary of my sister's death, and the medication and stress of IVF are definitely not helping. :cry: I'm hoping time flies at work today so I can go home and snuggle with my hubby and dogs in my jammies. There may be ice cream involved.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Wish2BMom

doing ok over here - about to attempt a run outside for sanity purposes. Dinner with friends tonight so I'm logging off at 5 come hell or high water. 

what day are you scoob? I posted on your journal but I LOVE all the extra follies. Hurry up and grow! or don't and be slow and steady but all of you GROW!

that drink does sound divine, boopin! i'm addicted to their java chip drink. Can't have a lot though, something like 400+ calories!

I caved and just told my friend that we're going to NO for that I'll have just gone through another cycle so I won't be drinking. She's the only one I care about lying to.


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I hope you had fun at dinner last night! DH is taking me out tomorrow night, I can't wait! :thumbup: Today is day 7 of stims and I'm going in for my next scan tomorrow. I keep all of the nitty gritty details on my journal so I don't bore everyone with sizes and hormone levels :haha: (I love numbers but I know I'm in the minority there lol.) I think it was a good call telling your friend. She'll probably even be able to help you cover things up.

I'm doing the follie dance over here! :bunny: Need these little guys to grow, grow, grow!

How is everyone else doing? Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## klik

Scooby: your cycle sounds like it's going fabulously! Your protocol is almost exactly like my "favorite" one, which I'm back on this time around--the only difference was the added antagonist in the luteal phase. I mean, even the dosage is the same. I'm a big fan of this protocol but of course it works differently for different people! I hope it works wonders for you! Really, it's looking so far so good... FWIW it takes me on average some 13 days of stims before trigger... Oh, and lovely that you got to see the fruits of your labor in the Bronx--I hope you get to see the fruits of another sort of your labor in some 9 months or so, too!

Wish: makes sense that you told your friend... everyone else can just draw their own conclusions. Shame about the work situation. My first job out of college was with a startup, and I really and truly believed that our interests were aligned. It was a shocking disappointment when I realized they were not. A painful life lesson. It was actually because our sales guy died in the Sept 11th attacks, and the bosses didn't want to pay his widow the commissions he'd earned so far in the year because commissions are paid only once a year on a full-year basis and he didn't complete his work year. I mean, they gave her another compensation for his death but still--it was the most shocking example of "every dollar that goes to the employee is one less dollar the employer gets to keep." I still haven't gotten over it, and this is almost 16 years later... They ended up paying, and, yeah, times were tight, but that was just... not on. Ugh. On the plus side, one of my friends just quit her job at a startup to work with a big company on a really exciting job--I'm hoping something similar happens for you soon! I hope for you 2017 is the year of the good new pregnancy and the good new job!

Boopin: June is really right around the corner! I can't wait to cheer you on!!!

AFM: AF arrived yesterday. Baseline scan went fine today... AFC=6 but really if I get 3 eggs it will be a minor miracle. Waiting for blood results, but I already have a pretty decent idea of where we'll be staying and which flights I want... We have dinner and theater tonight with some friends, though, so I hope the AirBnbs and flights don't get snatched before I have a chance to book them later on tonight (I'm waiting for the blood results and the go-ahead from Cornell)...


----------



## Wish2BMom

wahoo! another cycle starts!! man - whomever is listening, please let this be IT for klik and scoobs!!

klik - ugh, YES, that's the lesson I'm learning now. I basically worked for that big company first where everyone was a cog, and then I got this 5 yrs ago and am TOO visible now! I am figuring out my exit strategy right now and it doesn't even come down to telling them I'm "considering" leaving as a ploy to maybe get more money. More money won't help my work schedule and lack of w/l balance. And yes, i've seen too many things happen along the same lines as your company did. 

scoob - I love numbers too! you are not alone, I drank it up when I got the numbers from my sonographer. Even the lining #. Doesn't matter. "Am I getting an A?" is sadly my thought process throughout this.

weekend - had a great time at dinner last night, dinner out again tonight to network a little and just have fun (this couple is out of their minds crazy), and then just home stuff this weekend. Will attempt to stay off of my laptop all weekend.


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- I'm glad that your baseline went well and you're going back on your favorite protocol! :thumbup: Did Cornell give you the ok to begin? That's really shocking about your old company. That would have turned me off completely! If they can't show some compassion after a tragedy of that scale, they're basically inhuman.

wish- You have a scan today, right? Good luck! How was dinner out with your crazy friends? I think you're making the right call leaving your current job. Life is short, and no amount of money can give you back your time. Before he started working with me, DH was commuting 3 hours a day and working about 50 hours a week at a job that he HATED. Yes, he made more money, but it was 100% not worth it. Things are a little tight now but we actually get to see each other and he's so much happier. You won't regret getting your life back :)

AFM, unfortunately things are not going as well as I'd hoped. My follicles are being old and cranky and want to grow slowly. At this morning's scan I had two 14's, two 10's & two 9's. Today is Day 10 of stims, so my ovaries are not exactly being rock stars. They think I'll go 2-3 more days in hopes of allowing the 10's to catch up, but don't think the 9's will get there in time. So I'm looking at 2, maybe 4 if we're lucky. Only plus side is my lining is already 12.5mm. 

If we're lucky enough to have 2 fertilize and grow to 3 days, we're going to put both of them back and hope for the best.


----------



## klik

Hey, whoever is listening: please let this be IT for Wish, too!!!

Wish: right on, take your life back! My friend who moved from the startup to the bigger company did it in part to clear the way for a possible future family--better benefits, in her case, but in yours it seems that the work-life balance is way off... good luck! Oooh, and good luck at your scan tomorrow--it is tomorrow, right? :dust: Glad you had a good dinner--I hope the weekend was good, too!

Scooby: Yeah, I've begun--today will be, what, day... 5 of stims. I have bloodwork tomorrow, but no scan--and then off to NY on Wednesday. I'm sorry your follicles are growing slowly... Sometimes the bigger ones slow down and the little ones grow faster--I hope that happens for you! But no matter how many you get, I hope among them is the golden one! :dust:

AFM: Yeah, bloods tomorrow. I have CM and feel frisky so I assume I'm making estrogen. Today was a bank holiday here in the UK and I spent half the day delivering leaflets for my chosen political party. Snap elections here happen so fast: < 2 months after they're announced--you just have to scramble and go all out. The parties have just a couple of weeks to write their election manifestos. In the meantime, I'm having Airbnb problems and freaking out a little bit about where I'm staying in NY from Wednesday--but not too much. I have plans B-G lined up in case plan A doesn't work...


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- I can't believe you're already 5 days into stims! (Well, 6 now.) How did your bloodwork go this morning? Wow, back in NY already tomorrow! It's absolutely gorgeous here today, but will be cool and cloudyish the next couple of days. Did your Airbnb situation get sorted?

wish- How are you doing?

Scan today shocked the hell out of me. There are now 7 follicles! The 9's & 10's grew into 12's & 13's and the 14's are now 15 and 16 :thumbup: And my doctor thinks we're going to get all of them! They raised my dose to 450 last night but I'm amazed it had this much effect on me. I've heard with EPP things start to pop on day 10-12 but after yesterday I wasn't holding my breath.

So here I am on Day 11 now, finally happy and hopeful for the first time during these last 2 cycles. It just goes to show how quickly things can change. I smiled for the first time during my scan today. :) Now I just need my estrogen to climb a bit and for these little follies to keep growing nice and even. Hoping we can trigger tomorrow or Thursday!

Let's do this! :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

scoob - seriously, I'm in love love LOVE with the surprise your little follies gave you!!! Keep going, little ones!!!

klik - YEAH get on back here and get yerself all PUPO please! travel safely! Did you get your airBnB thing figured out?

no scans yet, just bloods on Monday and again this Fri. They tested my thyroid too and saw that it's a little elevated. It was before too but we didn't do anything about it. So it's 3.3 and for non-TTC'ers, that's fine. If it's under 5, you're 'normal'. But if you're TTC'ing, they don't want over 2.5. So we're going to test again with this Friday's bloods and if it's still elevated, then I'll go on a low dose med for that. It does attribute to miscarriages so hopefully that's the magic bullet.

I'm in CA right now, so tired. East coast time, east coast wake-up time and then working a complete full day with the client, and then after, makes for a friggin long ass week. :)


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Thank you! Wow, I wonder if your thyroid has been the issue this whole time? I read someone's blog recently that was so heartbreaking. She had RPL and had suffered through 5 miscarriages. :nope: They finally realized that her thyroid was the issue. She went on medication and went on to have 2 healthy children (and one was natural!) FX this is a game changer for you! I'm sorry for the jet lag this week :hugs: I've had scans every morning so I've been up at 5:30 all week. Add in no coffee and I'm dunzo. :sleep:

klik- are you back in NY? The weatherpeople got it wrong and it's actually been beautiful the last couple of days. Chilly this morning though! Hope everything is progressing well with your cycle!

Amanda, Disney, boopin- How are you guys?

So trigger is tonight! :happydance: The doctor this morning said I have 4 for sure and maybe 5, but I'm going to be optimistic and believe I have 5 and maybe 6 :thumbup: Either way, I'm so excited to be moving to the next step. Retrieval is Saturday!


----------



## klik

Scooby: you've had some excellent news! Wow, it seems like this is a good protocol for you! Your AFC always indicated you should have done better than you did last time... Yay, you'll finally have a retrieval--woohoo! Good luck with trigger tonight, and with retrieval on Saturday! :dust:

Wish: good luck with the bloods tomorrow! Yeah, I'm on thyroxine for a very similar reason--subclinical hypothyroidism... Wish, one heads up on that--when (!!!) you get pregnant again, make sure to check your TSH and Free T4 again soon after you find out--even with the thyroxine I'm taking, my TSH shot up last time I was pregnant, really in the first couple weeks of pregnancy... I was terrified! My clinic wants me testing every 4 weeks even when I'm not pregnant, but once you're pregnant it becomes absolutely vital... Exciting that you're getting one more factor lined up--I'm looking forward to your transfer! Ooh, sorry you're working your butt off again...

AFM: yeah, in NYC... staying at an Airbnb for a few days and then I have to find another... Scan/bloods tomorrow--I can't wait! I've had the most bipolar couple of days--I've wavered between being ridiculously optimistic and utterly depressed. DP arrives tomorrow... yeah, really, I just want to know if I've got anything growing. Ho, hum. Time to sleep, methinks...


----------



## Wish2BMom

scoob - my fingers are crossed for 5 or 6 eggs too!! AHH! So happy for you this cycle!!! 

klik - welcome back, again! what a pain to have to change locations after a few days. Good luck on your scans today! can't wait to hear what those and the blood work reveal. Thank you for the note on the TSH (that's the thyroid thing, right?) - is this something I can test myself or I need to request it? This is all SUPER new to me, but spiking doesn't sound like a good thing. What does that mean - full-on hypothyroidism??

boopin - you're getting closer! have you started looking for donors yet?

disney - how's baby Sarah doing? have you landed on that name?

Amanda - how are you doing??

yeah, so...right?? if this elevated thyroid thing was what the issue has been...my doc mentioned it awhile back but we didn't do anything about it. I won't really care, though, as long as we get our baby! :) 

in other news, the job hunt is going fairly well - in that I have had a few discussions with folks from my 'old' company, the part that divested off of us in Oct '15, and they want me over there so badly that they are going to try to create a job for me. They have a need for someone in a particular group, they just didn't actually have the req. So the VP is going to see what she can do to make this happen. It's not my dream job but I'm so burnt out that I'm willing to do this one, be with my old 'family' again, have work/life balance, and even a small 401k match and bonus opportunity (neither of which I have now). If I can do this with my eyes closed, that might be what's best right now. Especially if I get preggo.

edited to add: oh yeah, my lining is at 9.something already! WOO! had a scan today and didn't even post about it :dohh:


----------



## klik

Wish: Excellent news about your lining!!! :thumbup: Oh, re. thyroid function, my "spike" was still subclinical but it properly freaked me out--we'd stabilized TSH at <1 (around 0.8) and then when I tested it at 10DPO (I hadn't even done a pregnancy test yet!) it went up to 3.23--quite close to yours now. I thought maybe I'd forgotten to take it that morning or something, but a doctor told me it takes a couple weeks for it to have an effect, so missing a dose shouldn't have caused it. Still, I guess I can't be 100% sure that it was because of the pregnancy, but outside of that experience TSH has been remarkably stable for me, and I test it a lot (especially now that the spike made me paranoid!) Maybe they've already told you this, but all it takes to control it is taking thyroxine (or "synthroid", as they call it in the US) in the morning--it's a tiny little pill (or two) that you have to take on an empty stomach (so, at least 30min before breakfast, though some wait a whole hour...) It's an upper, so I think it makes me sleep a little less than I would if I wasn't on it. They started me on a tiny dose of 25mcg and they increased it til they liked my numbers. I'm now alternating 75mcg and 100mcg, which is kind of control-freakish, but does seem to put me on a sweetspot, ready for a pregnancy, should one ever materialize... I hope they get this right for you ASAP! Oh, and good news about your potential job! It sucks that it's not your dream job but it sounds like it puts you in a really good position for pregnancy and being a new mom, which I really, really hope is in the cards for you soon! The dream job can come after the dream baby is here! :winkwink:

Amanda: I have you particularly in mind--are you a mommy yet?!

Disneyfan, Boopin: hope you are well...

Scooby: FX'ed for tomorrow!!!

AFM: scan this morning freaked me out a little but I've managed to calm myself down. Only two follicles are growing--one is 15.9 and one is 12. I have a feeling one of them is good, though, so I'll just pretend there's some basis for my feeling (well, there is--my oestrogen levels 3 days ago were not bad). Disappointed with the number but my lining is at a cushy 8.3, which is fab! I don't know if the 12 will manage to catch up. My main concern at the mo is that they didn't ask me to start the cetrotide until this morning (and this is after I prompted--though perhaps they would have anyway) and I'm afraid my LH has already risen out of control... I really don't want another IUI. I don't think those work for me... I'm just hoping really hard for a retrieval and a transfer... Especially with this lining!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies. Quickly checking in from Disneyland. We decided on a relatively last minute trip down here to focus on DD1 and make some memories for her before little Sarah arrives and changes everything in a few months. I don't have time to do a proper reply to everything, but I wanted to say:

Scooby - I've been following your progress on my phone. I'm so excited that your smaller follicles were able to catch up a bit and that you are looking at collecting more eggs than you previously thought!! Good luck with your retrieval!!

Klik - Best of luck with your latest cycle! I hope that smaller follicle is able to catch up for you and that all of the timing works out in your favor!

Wish - I've been on low dose Synthroid for my thyroid since we started prepping for our first FET for baby #2 in 2015. Like you, my level was within normal range, but it was not optimal for fertility or pregnancy. We got my level under control before our first transfer, but we didn't closely monitor my TSH level leading up to or after the transfer. My level jumped from something in the level 2 range (before I started my medication and got it to below where it should be) to over 4, and while my doctor told me it's not, I'm convinced that it had at least something to do with my failed FET that time. I think she was trying to make me feel better about the cycle not working. We were better about checking my levels before and after all subsequent transfers, and my levels have been fine since then. Your doctor will need to order the TSH blood tests, but they can be done at any lab if they don't offer it in your doctors office. The thyroid pill is easy enough to take first thing in the morning -- assuming you don't also have to juggle it with the timing of any iron or calcium supplements lol. 

I hope that the other ladies are doing well. Amanda must be getting super close to delivery by now, and I hope that Boopin is getting along well. 

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls! I'm so sorry I've been so quiet! Back and forth to dr's appointments and such, I've been following though!

Wish, smart decision on the job change! About the thyroid, I REALLY hope that's all it is that's been the problem. I know a few people who's thyroid function was the sole reason they weren't getting pregnant, so I feel really good about the fact that maybe that's the magic variable that needs to change and that this next one is it for you! 

Klik, welcome back to this side of the pond once again! I think I read that your AFC is 6? That's good! Here's hoping you get some nice good eggs, that turn into a nice healthy baby. Your time has to be coming, to whoever is in charge: PLEASE let this work!!

Scooby, that's great news about the follicles catching up! My last IVF I had some very slow growers which worried me, then they caught up at the end. Hoping your dr is right and you'll get them all! 

Boopin' June is coming! Can't wait for you to get started again and cheer you on. You must be getting excited?

Disney, how fun to be in disney and spend some time with DD before she's a big sister. How's the pregnancy going?

AFM, baby girl is still comfy cozy inside, no signs she'll emerge yet. She has continued growing big, and at my last u/s she was already 9lb1oz at 38w. Not dilated at all though, so Dr won't induce me until my due date, although at that time it may have to be a c section due to her size. At least we're healthy though, so I can't complain. Anxiously awaiting her arrival though!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wonderful news all around!!! amanda, 2 more weeks! CRAZY!!

thanks for all the info on the thyroid - on Monday, it was over 3 and yesterday it was over 4, so I'm on thyroxine (funny they call it that if that's an overseas thing, usually). Took my first one this morning. I hope it's the magic bullet too. Fingers crossed!!

klik - awesome lining!! I hope you get to retrieval too but even so, with an IUI that lining will be attractive to a little traveling fertilized egg, hopefully!!!

scooby - can't wait to hear results from your retrieval today!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - DD ended up being 9 lbs 5 oz. I never progressed passed 3 cm (and was only maybe .5-1 cm when I got to the hospital, so she needed to come out via c-section. I'm only 5'4" and usually close to or just under 115 lbs. lol

Those last minute scans are notoriously inaccurate - my doctor estimated DD1 to be about 1 lb lighter than she ended up being just a day before my water broke. I know of a ton more people who were expecting much larger babies than they ended up having. Regardless, I'm wishing you a smooth and easy delivery. :hugs:

I've been feeling a ton of Braxton Hicks contractions (I think) since getting here. It must be all of the extra walking and standing, so we try to be good about sitting down whenever I feel the tightening sensation in my belly. I'm not entirely positive that it's BHs as the feeling certainly lasts a while - not just a couple of minutes at a time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh dear, disney - Sarah, we're not ready for you just yet, baby girl!!!
how are you feeling now?

scoob - going to your thread but how did the retrieval go?


----------



## scoobybeans

I'm so behind, I need to do a proper read and respond. But just wanted to update on our progress. They retrieved 4 out of 5 (one was empty). Of those 4, 3 were mature and 2 fertilized. We won't get another update until the morning, which is so nerve wracking. But we're tentatively set for a 3 day transfer of both embryos tomorrow. Gah!


----------



## Wish2BMom

you're 3 days ahead of me with I hope the same number of embies to transfer!! YAYYYYYY!!!!

klik - how's it going in NYC? updates!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Great news, ladies! I'm soooo excited for you guys! Good luck!!!

We're on our way home from Disneyland now. We've got a loooong car ride ahead of us, but we'll stop several times for stretch breaks. I'm so not looking forward to going to work tomorrow. DD had a great time, which is awesome.


----------



## scoobybeans

Disney- I'm so glad you decided on an impromptu trip to Disney & I hope you had a wonderful time! Take it easy now, especially with those Braxton Hicks. Sarah's got to keep cooking for a bit longer :thumbup: 

Amanda- Ahhh, so close now! I think it's great you've got a nice big, healthy baby on board. (Although I've also heard those scans can be pretty far off.) Do you have any last minute prep to do or are you all set now?

wish- I can't wait until we're PUPO together!!! I hope your thyroid situation improves quickly. I really think this has been a major factor for you!

klik- Thinking of you hun, and looking forward to an update! I hope they can get both of those follies and you get to do a transfer this week!

Well, I can scarcely believe it but we transferred 2 embryos this afternoon! So for the first time ever, I'm officially PUPO. :cloud9: We've got an 8-cell and 9-cell on board with 5-15% fragmentation. Lining was perfect. And now, we just sit back and wait!


----------



## amanda1235

That's amazing scooby!!!!! Sending all sorts of positive vibes your way!!!

To answer your question, we're all ready here, just waiting for her :)


----------



## klik

Scooby: congratulations on being PUPO!!! :happydance: That sounds ideal--an 8-cell and a 9-cell with a cushy lining--perfection!!! I so, so hope it works for you... Did you get to put your feet up for the rest of the day?

Disneyfan: I'm sorry about the Braxton Hicks contractions--they must be uncomfortable and worrying... hopefully now that you'll be back to being more stationary they'll subside... Excellent that you managed a trip to Disneyland, and that DD1 loved it! Congrats on the stamina, making it to Disneyland and back (and through it!) with one LO in tow and one in your belly! :hugs:

Amanda: thanks for the intervention with the higher-up forces! I hope it works :winkwink:. Is the big-ness uncomfortable? Anyway, I'm really glad you are both healthy... You are so, so close--how amazing! Soon you'll have her in your arms!

Wish: great that you're taking thyroxine now to address this issue... It's kind of insane how common it is--I hope it's the final piece of the puzzle that will enable this to work. I hope everything lines up perfectly for this transfer!:hugs:

AFM: Sorry about my silence... it's been overwhelming, trying to do some work and still somehow take in all of this stuff that's happening in TTC-land. This has been a wild cycle, and not in a good way. My lining went from 8.1 to 7.6 to 6.1 to 7.6 to 5.5. I mean, what is that? Linings are only ever supposed to go in one direction during the follicular phase. Oh, and my follicles... first I had those two, and then it turned out they were three... but then only one was growing, really... And then my estrogen dropped and my doc was out of town so a different doctor called me to say they were cancelling the cycle and converting to IUI. After I pushed him for a bit on the whys and wherefores he said if I wanted to, I could stim for another day and see what happened. I figured, what did I have to lose? And now my estrogen is going up again and my doc wants me to keep going to see what happens. *sigh*. I cried like a baby when he told me this. I'd gotten used to the idea that this was another bust cycle, and furthermore that it was probably better to skip one cycle to give my knackered ovaries a break. And now we're back in the game, but only just. Oh, and re. the lining, I was afraid it's some sort of holdover from the hysteroscopy... but my doc said this fluctuation in thickness isn't typical of that--rather, I may be having contractions. Which is possible, because raspberry leaf tea (and maybe the Chinese herbs I've been on) apparently causes contractions... You try to solve one problem only to cause another... Anyway, right now I feel like, ok, we're back in the game, let's play to win even if the odds are really, really long...

I'll try to post again tomorrow after I've got more news...


:hugs: to all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

scooby - YIPPEEEE for PUPOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :ninja: go get cozy, little embies! Mama made a cushy lining for you!! 

amanda - I never responded to your post! :dohh: I'm so happy that you're all ready for the little one! What did you do for a nursery? All I've ever heard is that those last measurements are way off too, I hope you're not fretting over it. I can't wait for her to arrive!!

disney - yes, hopefully BH will stop and you can relax for the next 10 weeks or so. I hope you all had a great time at Disney! Does DD know the park enough where she bee-lines to the favorite rides? Which ones?

klik - my goodness, you are the Rollercoaster Queen this month. Contractions??? Insanity! After awhile, all you can do is laugh or you'll lose your sanity altogether. Has any of this been a distraction from work at all or are you able to compartmentalize well enough?

boopin - T minus a month until you get started, right?? or around there?

afm - not much going on here. Transfer is Friday, I'll get the call today re: what time. I really REALLY hope this thyroid thing was the issue too and it's resolved now. Thank you all for your sweet thoughts about it.
Work: We went live with a client the other day so now all of our work has fizzled. Which is GREAT but I feel like everyone is still in panic mode and I can't keep up that pace. So I'm making my own pace and if people don't like it, fire me! HA! Not really but dang. 
Our kitty is still hanging in there too but I think I need to bring her back to the vet for another appetite stimulant and some fluids. They said they'd teach me how to do the fluids at home too, so I think we're going to do that. She still eats a little bit, drinks and loves hanging out with us so we think we can still give her good quality of life.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies! The BHs have definitely subsided since getting back. I'm sure it was the extra walking that was causing them, so I made sure to take lots of rest breaks as I felt they were needed. DD had the best time ever and was able ride all of her favorites. She's particularly partial to It's a Small World (of course), Casey Jr (train ride), the merry-go-round, and the Little Mermaid ride. She adores all of the characters and demands to go hug them whenever she catches sight of one. :kiss:

Scooby - I posted on your journal, but I'm ecstatic that you had 2 beautiful embryos to transfer. I'm sooooo keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!! :dust:

Klik - I'm so sorry that your cycle has been confusing and no so straightforward. I'm praying for a good scan for you tomorrow!! :hugs::dust:

Wish - It's so exciting that your transfer day is almost here! Hopefully everything looks good with the thyroid issue now being addressed. I'm really pulling for you, too (everyone!!)! :dust:

Amanda - Best of luck with the delivery of your little princess! I hope everything goes smoothly and easy for you! Have you settled on a name yet?

Boopin - :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

how's it going, klik? any updates?

scooby - I hope you're taking good care of yourself!

disney - SO happy the BH has subsided. WHEW! Your description of DD in Disney melted me. <3


----------



## scoobybeans

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!

Amanda- I hope she arrives safely and on time!

klik- What an annoying and frustrating cycle. :nope: I sure hope things have turned around and that follie is growing strong. That's crazy about the contractions! Have you stopped taking the herbs? I know I sound like a broken record but I really think pomegranate juice helped my lining. Also, whole milk! Rooting for you, as always!

wish- Good luck today!!! Let us know what happens. You're transferring both right?

Disney- Aww, it's sounds like you and your family had a beautiful time. It's sweet that you wanted DD to have some nice memories before all of the upcoming change. But soon she won't be able to imagine her life without her little sister. 

I'm trying not to obsess so I've been away from BnB for a few days. I'm doing ok with the TWW so far, but I'm only 3dp3dt. It's going to get a lot harder in a few days. Supposedly today is when the embies hatch out of their shells, and implantation could start as soon as tonight or tomorrow. I hope I feel something soon...


----------



## boopin4baby

Congrats on being PUPO scooby!! :happydance: Fx'd tightly 4U!!

Wish, I'm thinking of you today. Sending you positive vibes & baby dust for a successful transfer!! GL!! :dust:

Hugs to ALL :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

P.S. I have an update in my journal. xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! haha scoob - I try not to obsess during this time too and actually time away from BnB really helps that! How are you doing/feeling?

Boopin - I love when you pop in - heading over to your journal soon! <3

klik - what's going on with your cycle?

hi amanda and disney! :wave:

afm - transfer was successful the other day! I didn't expect anything less, it's so routine at this point. They were, however, an hour and a half late in getting me in so I had to peeeeeeeee! And this doctor decided to walk us through everything, pressing on my midsection so we could see the catheter and where it was placed and OMIGOD I DON'T CARE I HAVE TO PEE!! He almost got a shower. But that thwarted the plans for the rest of the day b/c there was heavy traffic headed in the opposite direction from us when we were going down so instead of going to Patriots Place for lunch, we just headed closer to home. Boo. Oh well. But the rest of the weekend was super relaxed and wonderful, so that was good. I'd like to say I'm feeling something b/c my uterus area feels a little tight or something but I don't want to obsess. Zen is the name of the game. So I'm just going to try to focus on eating well, and looking forward to our trip this coming weekend and then a whole week off!!


----------



## klik

Wish: congratulations on being PUPO!!! So exciting to have 2 PUPO ladies on here!!! :happydance: Good luck--I really hope this is the one! I hope they've got (or will get) your TSH levels to that ideal range, and that everything will run smoothly--yipee!!! I'm sorry about your cat, though glad that she can draw comfort from being with you... It's good you have her around in the 2ww--I hope she gets to see a baby in about 9 months! :dust:

Scooby: even if you don't feel anything, don't worry! Loads of pregnancies are asymptomatic. Your embryos sound brilliant, and so does your lining--I hope it's a perfect match with one of the embryos! :dust:

Disneyfan: omg your DD sounds sooooooooooo adorable! <3 I'm really glad the BH's have let up. I'm sure they can be really frightening...

Boopin: heading for your journal in a second--I'm really curious!

AFM: I was converted to IUI, in the end... And the prognosis is not great, as the oestrogen plateaued. I'm hoping it's just the other follicles fizzling but apparently oestrogen palteauing or decreasing is just not a good sign. I guess I'll be back in NY again soon... we'll go back to my first protocol there, which takes fewer stims, which I probably need now. I'm sure my ovaries are on strike with these massive stims being thrown at them cycle after cycle. My doc did not prescribe progesterone, in case it's too suppressive for next cycle--rather, he prescribed a booster shot of 2500 hcg, one week post trigger. That should prevent my body from destroying the lining for a bit longer, as it will think I'm pregnant. I'll be wondering when to POAS, because if it magically works I'll want to get on progesterone ASAP, but then with extra artificial hcg in my body I'll be peeing false positives for a while... Cornell is closed from late June, and I can tell you that's kind of a relief. I'm exhausted! But hey, the upshot is, I'm in the 2ww, along with Wish and Scooby--even if my chances are not that amazing, they do exist!


----------



## scoobybeans

So I have some news... :shock:
 



Attached Files:







20170516_193311.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies. It's been a rough few days with DH and DD BOTH sick. My back has been killing me, and DD is not sleeping at night. With DH out of commission, it falls on me to do keep getting up in the middle of the night. Frankly, I'm exhausted. But enough complaining. 

Scooby - I just saw your news and am incredibly excited that this can be the beginning of such wonderful things!! I'm praying that things keep moving in the right direction and that your beta goes well on Friday!

Wish - Congrats on being PUPO! Hopefully Scooby is marking the shift in tides on this thread, and you, Klik, and Boopin are not far behind! 

Klik - I'm sorry that your cycle got downgraded to an IUI. I know how disappointing it must be, but you're definitely not out yet. Hang in there. I'm still rooting for you big time!!

Boopin - I'm headed over to your journal next!

Amanda - If you are still hanging out and haven't yet had your baby yet, I'm hoping that she doesn't keep you waiting much longer and that your delivery is smooth and easy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG SCOOBY!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :ninja: :happydance: I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!
STICK, little bean(s), STICK!!!

klik - yahoo for TWW too!!! I know your chances aren't of the typical kind but I agree with Disney - I sooooo want this for you so I hope this is it! If not then, I'm glad you're getting yourself a little break. This stuff is so trying, let alone having to travel to other countries for it.

disney - oh boy, that sucks. I'm getting up all night with my kitty (sorry to keep referencing her, I feel like I'm coming off as pathetic), I can't imagine being preggo-tired and doing this too! DH is helping, though - we take every other unless one is deeply sleeping. :)

amanda - countdown is where??

afm - feeling ok. Today is 5dp5dt. I'm actually not feeling much of anything at all. Scoob - have you felt anything? My right boob is a tiny bit sore on the outside and I've had some tiny cramps but nothing I probably would have noticed if I wasn't looking for them. Ridiculous night sweats but that happens at this time of my cycle every time. 
I'm actually not feeling very positive about things this cycle - I think b/c of the embryo grading and their picture looked funky. I haven't even taken it out of my purse yet. :( I feel guilty saying that but I'd be very surprised if we ended up with a BFP and then SUPER surprised if it lasted. They are 3BBs, though I read that those can be another clinic's 4AB - it's so subjective. So I'm still just trying to go with the flow.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hang in there, Wish! Each time I finally got a BFP (which I admit has only been 3 times ever), I was getting tons of hot flashes - especially at night. Our BFP in February of last year was with a 3BB embryo, which my doctor said was graded better than our 5B-B embryo that we transferred a few months later. I don't think our failure that cycle had anything to do with the grade of the embryo but just some bad luck on our part. In any case, you're definitely still in the game! :hugs:

I hope things improve with your poor kitty soon. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I've gotten super behind but first off, congrats on being PUPO!!! It's amazing that you're only one day behind me. I was stressing about lack of symptoms too, because most of what I'm feeling are normal PIO things- hungry, irritable, tired, hot flashes, sore boobs, weird dreams. (All the fun stuff lol.) The only things that stood out for me this cycle was pretty intense cramping on Saturday-Monday (7-9dpo) and getting dizzy when I stand up too quickly. Also heart palpitations, but I have an arrhythmia so that's not super weird for me. Anyway, I actually have a good feeling about this cycle for you, so I hope I'm right! I think 3BB is wonderful and you have a great shot. I hope your cat feels better soon! :hugs:

boopin- I'm so glad to see you around these parts again! I'm so excited that you're moving forward and wishing you so much luck!!!

klik- I'm so bummed for you about the converted cycle (you know I can relate to this). It's such a let down after all of the hard work. Still! There is always hope, and I'll be hoping so hard that you and wish and boopin are not far behind! I understand about uncooperative ovaries, and I do think a little break will be perfect for you. Good luck in this TWW!

Disney- Oh you poor thing, that must be terrible to manage. My DH is sick right now and it's exhausting WITHOUT also taking care of a sick little girl and being super pregnant. I hope everyone is feeling better soon and that you don't get sick!


Thank you guys so much for the congrats! I'm still in shock over here. :wacko: My tests were darker today, enough to appease my nerves but not so much that I'm worried about multiples (yet). I'm telling DH tonight! I'm trying to approach this pregnancy (gasp!) like I've approached this entire cycle: one step at a time. Zen, like wish ;)


----------



## amanda1235

First off, congrats scooby!!! When's your beta? Such a good sign that tests are darker!!! 

Wish, 3BB sounds great, I've heard the grading really doesn't mean all that much, as it varies so much from clinic to clinic. Here's hoping!!!

Klik, what a disappointment to have to convert yet another cycle. Your chances are still not zero, so my fingers and toes are crossed for ya!

Disney, sorry to hear about the sickness and sore back. Hope everyone is feeling better soon!

AFM, 40+3 and still hanging on. Had an appointment today, and was put on the induction list. There are only 3 of us on it, so hoping to get a call tonight with a time tomorrow. Baby girl is 9lbs11oz today, so hopefully delivery won't be TOO difficult. Will let you know when she arrives!

Boopin, hi!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi amanda :wave: I can't wait to get the deets on the birth of your baby girl. If her weight holds up, she's going to be quite chunky & cute!! Awesome job at baking her for 10+ months!! :thumbup:

You're next Disney. I'm so happy and excited for you!! :hugs:

Congrats on your :bfp: scooby!! Fx'd for your scan!! :yipee:

Wish - How are you holding up?? LOL at your doc "almost getting a shower" that made me laugh. Too funny!! :lol:

klik - Any symptoms in your tww?? Sending you positive vibes... GL!! :dust: :dust:

Hello Savasanna!! <3 Please update us when you can.

Missing you Aster. I hope all is well in your world. xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda - holy moly, what a chunky baby!! I LOVE it, but ouch! Is there any point they'll suggest a c-section? GOOD LUCK with everything!! Can't wait to hear all about your birth story, if you feel like sharing! 

disney - how's the House of Sickies? I hope you don't get it!

klik - how are you doing, dear?

hi boopin!!

scoob - thank you for that! I'd say I'm not feeling any of those things but I was willing to throw down with someone I was driving behind last night b/c I saw her eyes come up, from what I can only imagine was her phone, for about 15 seconds in the span of maybe a mile. I was LIVID. So every time the light went green (this was coming off the highway so we hit 4 lights in that short of distance) and she was looking down, I laid on the horn. So mayyyybe that's irritability?? And I could have fallen asleep in my hair dresser's chair - sleepiness (but up with kitty multiple times a night will do that too). Hunger hasn't changed, my night sweats are common and I haven't had any deep cramping. So I don't know. I did have a strong heart palp the other day too but I get those every now and then. So who knows. Only the test knows. 

thank you for the kind words, all - now I'm clearly back and forth between 'maybe!' and 'probably not' once again. How have I done this for so long?? these mind games - I'm not going to know what to do once they are gone. 

I read back to a couple of months ago and I didn't have any signs then either, except maybe sore boobs. Not a thing. So now I'm torturing myself with 'test early or not'. My work schedule has drastically lessened ( THANK GOD!! ) but that means I have time to think about things and probe myself into getting into the car and going to the Dollar Store to by cheapies!! :haha:


----------



## scoobybeans

Amanda- OMG, I can't believe you might finally be able to meet your baby today! <3 She's going to have full cheeks and baby fat and be the snuggliest thing ever! Best of luck today. Hope the birth goes smoothly for both you and baby. Thank you for the congrats! My OTD is this Saturday.

boopin- Thank you!! I'm hoping I started a trend for this thread :) You were asking about Sava- she's 23 weeks and doing great! She's expecting a little girl.

Disney- Hope you're finally getting some rest and DD & DH are feeling better!

klik- Thinking of you hun! Hope everything is going well.

wish- It seems like everyone on the road lately is on their phone. It's so dangerous!! But irritability is a good sign... Okay so you're 6dp5dt today right? I think you'd be able to see a positive today, but I completely understand not wanting to go down the testing rabbit hole. At one point on Tuesday I was miserable and wishing I hadn't done it. Whatever you decide, we're here for you!

AFM, I'm 9dp3dt and got a really nice, strong positive on a FRER this morning. It's very encouraging, especially because I had a little spotting last night. (Very little and light pink.) I also got super tired last night and napped for an hour, and this morning it was hard to get out of bed.:sleep:


----------



## Wish2BMom

your update on your journal was amazing!

yeah, I'm thinking I could see a result today and if I don't, I also think there is a good chance that I won't see a result. I could be making that up but I think today could be telling. I will go to pick up a test when I get a break from calls.


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I have to admit, I'm getting pretty excited!! I know it's early but I'm already so in love <3 I was just remembering 2 other symptoms. One was migraine headaches about 3 or 4 days in a row (only stopped a couple of days ago) and the other was bad sciatic nerve pain that went all the way down my legs. I'm so excited for you to test and hoping, hoping, hoping you see a BFP!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish... :test:
Fingers & toes crossed for you!! xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - I'm so excited for you! Growth scans this late are notoriously off, so it's possible that your princess won't be quite as big as you are expecting. DD was a big baby (a shocking 9 lb, 5 oz!), and she had the most pinchable cheeks. :kiss: Prayers and best wishes for a smooth delivery!

Wish - I've got everything crossed for you!! :dust:

Scooby - Everything still sounds great on your end!

Klik & Boopin - I'm thinking of you guys! :hugs:

I'm pretty sure I'm in the early stages of what DD and DH have. :dohh: I woke up the night before last with a minor scratchy throat feeling. The feeling, though minor, lingered all day, and DH said it's exactly how his started last Thursday. Today, it's still minor, but it's definitely stronger. I hope it doesn't progress anymore as both of them had minor fevers and coughing. :nope:


----------



## klik

Wish: I think my last pregnancy was only (barely) detectable at 12dpo--and that was first-morning urine. I hope your lack of symptoms is actually a good sign!

Scooby: you're the second person I've heard of who transferred a 9-cell embryo, and the second to get a BFP! The pregnancy for the other woman is going strong--may the same happen for you. I'm so chuffed it all has worked well, with you staying with your clinic--I really hope the good news keep coming! (No more migraines and pains, though...)

Amanda: I hope your delivery is/has been as smooth as possible... So amazing you finally get to see your daughter in the flesh and hold her close!

Disneyfan: I'm so sorry you seem to have caught the bug... I know pregnancy weakens the immune system but I hope nevertheless you don't feel as miserable on it as your DH and DD...

AFM: I had my booster shot of hcg on Wednesday, to discourage my body from breaking down the lining. I feel pretty PMS-y today, like AF is about to arrive. So, maybe the booster shot was too late, or my body is not making enough progesterone anyway... or maybe what I'm feeling is the queasiness and crampiness that sometimes comes with a pregnancy (except this one is fake, precipitated by the booster shot). I've decided I'll start POAS tomorrow (8dpiui)--I'll know that the test will be positive because the artificial beta won't have cleared out yet, but then I can compare subsequent days to see if it's getting lighter or darker. I feel really anxious about not getting progesterone supplementation, so on the off chance this is a BFP I want to know asap instead of my usual just waiting til OTD or AF...


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, hopefully your pms-y feeling is because of the booster/pregnancy and NOT because AF is on her way. Here's hoping those tests just get darker and darker!

No baby here yet. They didn't have any beds at the hospital yesterday, so they didn't call anyone off the list. They also only called one person the day before, so if I'm still 3rd it's looking like it could be awhile. I'll wait a little and call back to see what today looks like, but not holding my breath!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welp - here we go again! please stick around this time, little one!!!

klik - ohhhhh boy - I hope that your PMSiness is not PMS at all!!! Let's get a hat trick this month!!

scoob - I am so happy you're so excited! I hope all your aches and pains subside a little bit, though. Mostly the migraines. But I want you good and nauseous! :)

amanda - little girl seems to be happy as a clam where she is, huh?? I hope you can get in quickly and meet her finally!

disney - ugh, I hope your cold doesn't become full on!! I'm sneezing my bum off with the pollen finally in full force.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## scoobybeans

Disney- Oh no, I hope you're not getting sick! DH has been sick for a week now & it started with a sore throat and moved into his chest. He's still super congested. Whatever is going around is nasty!

klik- Thank you! We actually transferred two, an 8-cell & a 9-cell so I'm not sure which one worked! The 8-cell had less fragmentation but the 9-cell had more evenly sized cells, so... :shrug: I've been hearing great things about the booster shots and a girl I'm on another thread with just used them and got her BFP. I have everything crossed for you that this is successful for you too!!! I think your PMSy symptoms are a good sign...

Amanda- wow, she's snuggled in tight! I hope you're not too uncomfortable and you get to meet your little one soon! 

wish- OMG!!! That line is SUPER dark!!! :happydance::happydance: Stick, little bean(s), stick!

AFM, had a little scare with a weird FRER this morning but SMU gave me a nice, dark line on my IC's. I'm hoping little Moobley is settling in for the long haul. I'm really excited for our 1st beta tomorrow and just praying for a nice, solid number. If all looks good we'll be telling my parents this weekend. They're going to freak out! :dance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you!! YES, i was so psyched about the darkness - it actually came up as the pee was going across the window (sorry, gross) and I didn't have to wait to see it!! Better than last time! Though I know it doesn't mean much.
OTD is Tuesday, quick jaunt to NOLA this weekend - cannot wait!!!!! 

I'm glad your scare was short-lived. I can't wait to read about your beta #s!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Woohoo!! Exciting news all around!

Wish - Your test looks AWESOME!! It's so exciting to be seeing BFPs for you and Scooby. I really hope that Klik (and Boopin!) isn't far behind you guys. Stick little ones, stick! :happydance: [-o&lt;

Scooby - It sounds like a faulty test. It's great that your other test looked good. I'm excited about your beta! :dust:

Klik - Good luck! I'm hoping that the booster shot does the trick for you. :hugs:

Amanda - I hope today is the day that you finally get to meet your little girl. Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Disneyfan88

The ads on this site are driving me bonkers. :dohh: My ad blocker isn't working today. :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

for real - those things are enough to drive someone batty!

thank you both!! I'm trying not to be overly excited but it's tough. <3


----------



## boopin4baby

CONGRATULATIONS WISH!! :happydance: Stick embaby(s) STICK!! :dust: Woop woop!! Our thread is on a roll!! :yipee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, Boop!!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Ugh - I've officially succumbed to whatever virus was ailing DD and DH last week. :dohh: The coughing and sore throats are the worst. Plus, my allergies are awful, so I sneeze like crazy any time I go outside, which only makes my throat even more raw. :nope: I'm on solo duty with DD tomorrow -- I hope I make it through the day!


----------



## klik

OMG, Wish, yay!!!! :wohoo: I dare say, if it's so dark so soon... twins?! Good luck!!! When is the first beta?! I hope they stick this time--hopefully the thyroxine will help! Do keep testing it! Yaaaaaay!!!!

Scooby: I can just imagine the panic after that first test... I assume there's more info on your journal so I'll head there next. I hope everything is going well! :hugs: Oh, sorry, yeah, I remembered you had an 8-cell and a 9-cell, it's just that until recently 9-cells had been a myth in my world so I got excited. They both sound great, though--I'm so happy at least one of them stuck!!! :happydance:

Amanda: thinking of you and that little bean that's about to come out, or has just come out! Hoping everything is going smoothly!!!

Boopin: hoping we're next!!! :winkwink:

Disneyfan: so sorry you caught the full-blown bug... Ugh... I'm sending you virtual chicken soup... :hugs: I hope you get over it soon...

AFM: I'm in a nonstop emotional roller-coaster... I tested on Saturday to get a baseline--I figured, if on Sunday the line gets darker it means I'm pregnant, but if it gets lighter then it's another failed cycle... So, on Saturday there was a faint line and on Sunday the pregnancy line all but disappeared--there was just a faint shadow. DP and I were truly devastated--I don't know why, as this had been such a long shot and we should have been expecting that result. Anyway, those were both FRER. I tested today, expecting to see no pregnancy line at all, so I could just completely move on to the next cycle... I'd run out of FRER so I used a Clearblue Easy. There is a faint line... So now I don't know if it's just because I changed the test brand, or maybe blue is easier to see in my bathroom lighting, or if the long shot has somehow paid off... I'm really anxious that if it's the latter I should be supplementing with progesterone but am not. In that unlikely event I'm afraid my corpus luteum was eliminated after the exogenous hcg left my system but before the embryo's could salvage it. My BBT has still not gone down, so I think I'm still making progesterone, but I'm driving myself mad trying to figure out IF there really is still a chance, and if so IF I should be supplementing with progesterone... I know it's a holiday in the US but I guess I'll try to call Cornell anyway and see if I can explain this in a way that's not too neurotic. Which is impossible, because right now I'm kind of a pile of neurosis! I'm wishing for some clarity tomorrow--either a darker ClearBlue or no line at all... I was trying to be helpful to myself, so I could supplement with progesterone asap, but have only managed to confuse myself entirely. :dohh:


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I hope you're having fun in New Orleans and that those tests have continued to darken. Can't wait for your beta tomorrow!!

Disney- Oh no, you poor thing :hugs: It's almost impossible not to get sick when everyone else in your house is sick, but I was really hoping you'd escape that. Feel better soon! I can relate on the allergies- this year has been terrible!!! Yeah I have to say those curved FRER's are not great. I'm sticking with my trusty internet cheapies from now on ;)

klik- Oh wow! Okay, I don't know if this is possible, but here's my theory: the FRER was still picking up the HCG from the booster shot, which was gone the next day. Then the Clearblue started picking up your actual pregnancy! Could this be possible? Oh I hope so!!! It's not a holiday here this weekend, not until next weekend. Definitely call Cornell and try & get some progesterone if you can. But the booster will give you some support too, so try not to worry too much about it yet. Eeek!!! I have everything crossed for you my friend!!!

Amanda- I hope you were able to deliver this weekend and that all went well! Check in when you can :)

boopin- How are you doing hun? When do you get started on your next cycle?

AFM, 1st beta on Saturday was 105, progesterone 21. My doctor called me to tell me how happy she was for us and said everything looked great so far. I had my 2nd test today but won't get results until late (usually 3-4pm). I'm trying not to be too nervous, since my tests have continued to get darker. But I won't really feel better until I hear that things are doubling properly. We told my parents on Saturday, and it was kind of funny because I forgot my mom had this luncheon event and she'd apparently been hitting the champagne punch. So her reaction was hilarious. Then my dad had just woken up from a nap so he was all out of it. :haha: They're very excited though!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ahhh klik!! I was rushing to say the same about no holiday but scooby covered it. Phew!! My fingers are so crossed this is REAL!!

Disney - such a bummer you got the schmeg too!! I hope it goes quickly!

Scoob - :hugs: they need to hurry up and call!!! Your story of your mom & dad is so funny!

Amanda - thinking of you and little squirt!!

Nola was awesome as usual. Weird to not drink and we were back in the hotel room around 10 each night! Lol
I was dying to retest and did so just when I got home today - all is good and darker! I'm on my phone so can't post yet. But whewwwwww!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

I hope Amanda has had her princess by now! :hugs:
 
Klik - I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you! I hope tomorrow brings you some answers. :hugs:

Scooby - I saw your update on your journal. Looking good!!

Wish - Thats awesome that your tests are getting darker! :happydance: When is your beta?

AFM - No voice, and my throat still burns. I wanted to avoid medication (even Tylenol), but my last temperature check was 100.1. It has slowly been creeping up from the 99s since yesterday. Too close to fever territory for comfort, so I gave in. I already texted my boss to tell her I'm not working tomorrow (I was off today as I'm off every-other Monday, though no real time to relax until DD went down for nap time). I'm hoping tomorrow is better.


----------



## klik

Scooby: I took a peek at your journal--excellent doubling time! Hurray!!! :thumbup: I love the description of your parents' reaction... Oh, thanks for pointing out yesterday wasn't a holiday there--I got all confused!

Wish: thank you, too, for correcting me on the holiday front! Glad you enjoyed NOLA even though it was so different from the usual... Hurray for darker!!! I really hope this is the one that finally works for you... :hugs:

Disneyfan: I'm so sorry you now have a temperature on top of everything else... I hope you get some well-needed rest, and that this illness goes away quickly... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Amanda: I have you firmly in mind--hoping everything is going well! :hugs:

Boopin: :hugs:

AFM: Clearblue got lighter today--almost invisible... so either it's more sensitive than FRER, or I can see blue better than pink under my bathroom lights, or I had a little late-implanting chemical pregnancy that is gone almost as quickly as it was here... I'm sad but frankly I'd done most of my mourning on Sunday. I'm starting to get myself into the mindset of going back to NY next week... I just hope hcg will drop quickly enough for me to start the next cycle. Cornell doesn't let you start if hcg on day 2 of the cycle is >5 (though I'll try to remind them it was they who prescribed me that hcg shot!) One of the good things about the next cycle is that Cornell is closed late June/early July, so we'll have a break from travelling for sure. It will be so welcome! We're pretty worn out...


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Excellent that your test got darker. I think this is your sticky baby!!! Beta is today, right? Good luck! I'm glad you had fun in New Orleans. I hear you about going to bed early, whew. I've been soooo tired. :sleep:

Disney- I feel just awful for you :hugs: Sick is awful but pregnant & sick is so much worse. I'm glad you took the Tylenol. It's very safe so don't worry! I hope you're able to get lots of rest today and you feel better really soon!

Amanda- Thinking of you hun! I hope you're cuddling with your little girl right now :)

klik- Oh no. :nope: I'm so sorry the IUI didn't work. I hope your next cycle goes much more smoothly than this one did! I also think it's good that you're taking a break for a bit, although I hope it's because you get your BFP this time!!!

AFM, I had a tough day yesterday. I'm seeing a pattern where the days I go to the clinic for testing are really hard for me, and I think it's because I'm so used to getting bad news when I'm there that being there is kind of triggering a panic attack and all kinds of negativity. 

Beta went from 105 to 216, so it did double. Next beta is on Thursday, so we'll be hoping for anything over 615 bare minimum but secretly hoping for more like 650-700. I'm a lot calmer today and just keep repeating to myself that today, I'm pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I'm guessing there's a difference in the sensitivities between tests. I'm sorry that this has been such an emotional roller coaster for you. :hugs: I'm hoping you get your definitive answers to and that you are well on your way to that BFP soon. :hugs:

Scooby - The whole process is definitely nerve wracking. Hang in there, mama! :hugs: Are the PIO shots getting any better?

Boopin - Good luck today! :dust:

Wish - Good luck with your beta whenever you have it done!! :dust:

Amanda - I hope you are at the point of getting lots of baby snuggles by now. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls! Just a quick check in, no baby yet, but got to hospital this morning to be induced. Hoping it progresses quickly! Will update after &#128522;


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wishing you a smooth and easy delivery, Amanda!! :happydance: Good luck! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

amanda1235 said:


> Hey girls! Just a quick check in, no baby yet, but got to hospital this morning to be induced. Hoping it progresses quickly! Will update after &#65533;&#65533;

You and baby girl are in my thoughts today!! xx
Wishing you a safe & speedy delivery. She's almost here!! Yayyy!! \\:D/


----------



## scoobybeans

Disney- Thank you! We tried extra alcohol last night like you suggested and it seemed less itchy after. But one side is all bruised now from where I've been scratching it so I'm going to have to use the same side a few days in a row. Hopefully it'll improve soon!

Amanda- Yay!!! I hope things progress quickly & smoothly and you're holding her in your arms by tonight. :hugs: Good luck!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thinking of you, Amanda!!!

Scooby - I get what you're going through completely. Try to relax and think about other things (yeah right!), even hour by hour. You're doing absolutely perfectly, you technically more than doubled in less than 48 hrs!! Hang in there, sweetie!! :hugs: :hugs:

Disney - I'm so sorry you got the bleghs!! I am glad you took the Tylenol too. Hopefully it worked and worked quickly. 

Klik - aw man...:hugs: I'm so sorry you have to go through another cycle of this. So I am glad you have a bit of time off coming up but like scoob said, hopefully you won't need it!! Maybe you can have a natural surprise while you're relaxing??

Afm - beta was today. Now keep in mind that yesterday was actually OTD, but still....
845!! I can't wrap my head around it. DH is already stressing now that I told him it could mean twins. I had to back peddle and say it wasn't definitive. :dohh:


----------



## scoobybeans

Whoa. 845?! :shock:

Girl, you've got double trouble :haha:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - Amazing beta! :happydance: I'm looking forward to seeing great doubling numbers in a couple of days. Don't stress about a high number just yet as the normal range for even just one baby is super wide. Things are looking good!

Scooby - Make sure that you massage longer tonight if going on the same side. I remember one time DH kept applying a ton of pressure when he was massaging as he assured me it would help the knots. He was going off something his chiropractor said to him. Needless to say, he felt terrible when I showed him the bruising afterwards. :haha: Now I may have played it up because 1) I bruise easily anyway, and 2) I like giving him a hard time sometimes. He most definitely didn't mean to do it, but yeah, no more bruising after that. :haha: We found that a handheld back massager worked great for avoiding super really big knots back there.

I still feel cruddy, and my throat is still bugging me, but my temp has been back down in the normal range (98's) since popping Tylenol the one time last night. :thumbup: I took a sick day today so that I can get extra rest and hopefully beat this thing faster.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks!! yeah, no kidding, scoob - that's what I'm thinking. Still a looong way to go to find out and, if it IS 2, for both to make it successfully, so trying not to really think about it. But I literally have been saying since day 1 that I'd be down for twins, and it's the only way I'm getting 2 (DH only wanted one). 

scooby - how have you been feeling? I'm not having fun with my PIO either - much more painful this time around and I've hit nerves so my hips are numb. I feel like there is a guitar string being strummed in my buttock/hip area when I stand up sometimes. GREAT! Only 6 more weeks of this! HAHA! I'll take it though. I'll take every little thing. 

disney - glad you're somewhat on the mend. Getting that fever down is step 1! :)


----------



## klik

Amanda: I really hope everything is going well! So excellent you get to meet her face to face today... :hugs:

Wish: whoa, that is some beta! :thumbup: Yeah, too early too tell but I'm glad you're down with twins. When is your next beta?

Boopin: I hope you get some clarity today! :hugs:

Scooby: so glad you're feeling calmer... the truth is, apart from your sore butt, so far so good! :thumbup:

Disneyfan: glad the Tylenol (and/or sleep!) has seemed to help with the fever--glad you got it under control quickly! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Next beta is tomorrow. Fingers crossed we have doubling!!


----------



## boopin4baby

I hope your feeling better Disney. Get well soon my dear. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations Wish on an outstanding 1st beta!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## klik

Wish: good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## amanda1235

Congrats wish!

Baby Brielle born yesterday morning at 2:45 via c section. Was induced by ballon catheter Monday afternoon, then went in for oxytocin Tuesday morning. Ended in a c section due to her size and not descending into pelvis. Can't believe she's actually here.


----------



## scoobybeans

Congratulations Amanda!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so glad you and Brielle are all good and she's finally here. I love that name! So pretty. Take good care of yourself recovering from surgery and please check back in when you've got some free time. Yay!!!


----------



## scoobybeans

Wish- best of luck with your beta today!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congratulations Amanda!! Welcome to the world, Brielle!! Gorgeous name! How big did she end up being?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - Congratulations on the birth of your precious little girl!! :happydance: Her name is so beautiful! :cloud9:

Be sure to stay on top of your pain meds and take it easy. The sooner you are able to get up and walk around, the better it will be for your recovery. Pillows are definitely your friend, and holding one against your incision area anytime you cough or laugh will help a lot. I kept a pad against my incision to minimize rubbing against it. Also, when you get home, a step stool next to the bed will definitely help with getting in and out. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Scooby & Wish - Good luck on your betas today!! :dust:


----------



## scoobybeans

3rd beta was 702! :happydance: Doubling time of 42 hours so I'm feeling much better about everything. The nurse told me everything looks great and they want to see me back on Sunday. I know they're waiting for me to get over 2,000 until we do the first scan so hopefully by then I will be and we'll get to see Moobley some time next week!!!


----------



## klik

Amanda, congratulations!!!! Welcome, baby Brielle! :hugs::kiss::hugs: Aw, Amanda, I'm sorry it had to be a C-section after you were induced... but the important thing is that you and she are healthy! I wish you a speedy recovery and not too much pain... :hugs::hugs::hugs: And I hope Brielle is a good eater! Hurray for happy endings--and happy beginnings!!!! :happydance:

Scooby: well done on the beta!!! :hugs: You're doing great--so far, so excellent! :thumbup:

Wish: I'm hoping you have similarly good news... :hugs:

Disneyfan: I hope you're feeling better... :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm beyond excited for your beta, scoob!!! :happydance: :ninja: go, moobley, go!!

I got mine back too and it was a huge shock - 2282!!! Holy moly. Progesterone is 25 and my office looks for over 20 so that's good. Next beta is next Thurs, and they'll check estrogen and thyroid as well and adjust those as needed. 

The nurse said 'I know what you're thinking and it definitely doesn't mean multiples but if it is, you get what you get and you don't get upset!' My whole home office (the satellite one in my town where my RE actually is and I go for all tests during the week) is giggling at me bc they all think twins too. I told them to keep up the laughing - they are all helping to babysit!
Me - I'm freaking out a little. I think I'm in shock that a) this acccctually seems to be working this time. I'm so used to waiting for the other shoe to drop, and eventually I'm right. I think I was starting to accept we weren't having kids. So I'm not yet as connected as I'd like to feel. And b) this could be multiple and we need to get some things lined up for that, like probably selling our duplex and paying off as many things as possible like the loan we took out for DE in the first place! I think we'll be ok but DH always has our finances on the mind so that's his concern.


----------



## scoobybeans

Yowzers Wish!!! That's an insane beta! :wacko: I'm so excited for you & hope everything keeps progressing beautifully. :dance:

I completely understand your fears about possible twins. When we really started talking about it, DH and I realized we would have to move closer to his parents or mine because we'd need the help, and also that I'd have to give up ownership of the company. So it's a big life change, but ultimately we would have embraced it and adjusted to a completely new chapter in our lives. It's definitely an adventure! Your focus will shift and the baby or babies will be the #1 priority in your life.

Maybe talk to some twin moms or mom-to-be's (like Lemon) if you have any questions about how they're handling things. The good news is you've got a long time to figure out all of the logistics and for now you just take things one day at a time. Most importantly, take care of yourself- physically & mentally. You've been through so much, I know you can handle this too! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you - yeah, that's a good idea. I should just chill out until the ultrasound. There are so many articles saying that the HCG levels really aren't a good indicator of multiples. So for now, I'll just sit back, relax and try to drink as much water as possible!!

Klik - when do you come back to the States? I can't remember if you have one more cycle before Cornell's break or if that's now. 

Disney - are you on the mend? How many weeks are you now?

Amanda - thinking of you and Brielle!

Boopin - :hugs: I can't wait for your RE appt. and I can't believe June is next week already!!


----------



## klik

Wish: Wow, what strong betas you're getting! This really feels like it's for real this time--no more dropping shoes allowed! :happydance: lol, I love that you're recruiting your satellite clinic staff to babysit! As for your DH, of course thinking about the finances is important, but I imagine he's displacing some of his anxiety about the whole situation... But hey, you're an amazing woman--very intelligent and very efficient. If you do have to deal with multiples, I'm not saying it will be a breeze, but I have no fears whatsoever for those little ones--they will be in excellent hands! :hugs:

Scooby: how are you feeling? :hugs:

Disney: I hope you're feeling better... :hugs:

Amanda: I hope you're able to get at least a little bit of sleep here and there! :hugs: Sending Brielle little kisses...

Boopin: it's you and me now! Let's do this! :friends:

AFM: I was expecting AF yesterday, so freaked out when it didn't arrive and thought my body had given up on the whole project. Sure enough, it arrived today... That means I'll be stateside late next week, possibly on Thursday for Friday monitoring. Part of me feels inexplicably optimistic--I guess the weather helps... but part of me just wants to get through this new cycle so I can have a break in the next one, without having to travel anywhere or inject myself with anything. Sounds like bliss! :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

<tsk> thank you, klik!!

My fingers and toes are soooo crossed for you!!!


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulation ladies on all the amazing & incredible news on our thread!! I'm so happy for everyone's successes. Hopefully, klik and I will be joining you soon!! :thumbup: :happydance: :hugs: 

Let's do this klik!! I'm all in!! :friends:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Boop & Klik - sounds like the newest dance craze!! You guys are GOING to get your BFPs!!!


----------



## klik

Thanks, Wish! Heh, I can't dance to save my life! :haha: Poor DP is feeling really discouraged and was thinking of not going to the US at all this time. I put my foot down and said he had to be there for retrieval, assuming we get that far this time... It was rather upsetting that he seems to have taken this nihilistic attitude, because after all we know that every attempt has a low probability of success, but we still owe it to ourselves to give each attempt our best shot. But it's a good compromise--DP has come to dread New York so much that I actually enjoy it better without him, for the early part of the cycle... but then when ovulation gets close the emotions run high and it starts feeling quite important to have him around... especially if we actually get to retrieval!

Boopin: I'm really hoping your RE can help you... :hugs:

Scooby: yayyyy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

that makes total sense, klik - it's so interesting how we all deal with this so differently, even within our relationships. It's hard to keep forging ahead but I agree with you - you have to give each shot your best. Hell, I was already thinking of the workouts and nutrition cleanses and such I was going to be doing after these last 2 tries didn't work out dohh:) but that's what I had to do to stay sane. You have to try to find the joy somewhere.


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- I agree, it's time for you & boopin to hop on this baby train!!! I have a great feeling for both of you and I'm confident we're all going to get to do this together. :hugs: I'm sorry DP is getting worn out, but I do understand that feeling of "why are we putting ourselves through this again?" Wish and I were 100% there at the end. But I hope he's able to snap out of it & be there for you physically and emotionally during this next retrieval.

Amanda- hope you're enjoying baby cuddles and settling into a routine with Brielle!

Disney- I hope you're feeling better now!

wish- Have you had any more blood tests since the last one? How are you feeling? When will your first scan be?

AFM, Sunday's beta went up to 2,080 :) My progesterone also went up from 18 to 25, so I'm very happy about that. Our first scan is tomorrow at 5w4d, and we're just hoping to see a yolk sac (and maybe a fetal pole? I'm not sure.) I'm feeling pretty good, although my appetite has gone way down and my exhaustion level has gone way up. I basically just want to nap all of the time. :sleep:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning girls! 

klik, are you back stateside and getting some monitoring this morning? Please let us know how it's going? Finally the weather is nice for you! (I assume, I'm only few hours away...)

disney - are you all healthy and better now? How are you feeling otherwise, with little Sarah?

boopin - do you have your meeting set up with the RE yet? I hope you come up with a quick and easy plan to tackle this new hurdle.

amanda - baby pics!! I hope all went very well for you!! 

scoob - are you surviving your fatigue? :) 

afm - got my last beta back yesterday - 23,675! That seems to be right on track for doubling since last week so things are looking good. My E2 was at 253, so I can go off of my midday dose of that. And thyroid was a bit elevated so I'm going on double that dose on M, W, F, single dose T, Th, S, Sun. FUN to TRACK! oy! 
Otherwise, still feeling pretty good. I don't have dragging fatigue but when I get sleepy, I need to sleep ASAP, but usually only a cat nap. Hunger is real and boobs are sore but that's really it. I feel really good so far, otherwise, but I realize it's still super early. 

Anyone have any good plans for the weekend? We have a food truck fest that we're going to go to - everything from Caribbean food to cupcakes!! I can't WAIT!


----------



## klik

Wish: that is a huuuuge beta! Yeah!!! :happydance: Any news on a scan?! Please tell me you're having one soon! Heh, I can totally relate to planning workouts and cleanses in case it didn't work out... All these meds, plus the prohibition against exercising half the time... It's so unsettling... Fortunately it looks like you'll have to wait another several months before you can get to those plans! :winkwink: I'm really glad you're keeping your eye on your thyroid function--pregnancy usually means you need more thyroxine, yeah... Everything is looking great! :hugs:

Scooby: I took a peek at your journal: hurray on the scan! What lovely news!!! <3 I hope you're able to get lots of rest! :hugs:

Disneyfan: I really hope you're feeling better! :hugs:

Boopin: When is your RE meeting again? :hugs:

Amanda: I hope you and Brielle are both doing well... :hugs:

AFM: I freaked out on CD6 because my LH was 11, which is the beginning of a surge... But then I read up on Letrozole, which I was on, and by decreasing the oestrogen (to almost nothing!), it makes the pituitary dump all the LH and FSH it has got--so I guess a spike is normal. Today is CD8 and my scan showed all follicles are still <10. Looks like there might be 4 or so--not sure how many will decide to grow... Lining is thin but it is early--hopefully it will behave better this time... I'm not as optimistic as I was at the beginning of the cycle, but I'm less panicky than I was 2 days ago when I saw the LH level. This may be our last attempt with fresh eggs in NY. I think DP is completely strung out. So maybe after this we try a couple times with natural cycle IVFs in London, and then we move on to our 3 frosties here in NY and then my frozen eggs in London. And if that fails, DE awaits... So we may still have a long, hard road ahead of us... but at least with less travel involved.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wow klik - one the one hand, I'm glad you have a clear path in front of you, AND that it requires less travel. But in the other, it does sound long and arduous. As always, I hope this cycle just kicks ass and you don't have to take those next steps. :hugs:


----------



## boopin4baby

klik said:


> Boopin: When is your RE meeting again? :hugs:

My appointment is June 14th in the morning. Sending you hugs, too!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## klik

Thanks, Wish! As for this cycle, it's looking like so far so good maybe I guess? Maybe I have four follicles, all at 10-11, which is kind of ideal... but I suspect one or two of those may be cysts, because sometimes it's hard to tell and I have persistent cysts that size... I'll know more on Tuesday. But my lining is looking ok, at 4.5. And I've been spotting because letrozole makes oestrogen so, so low, but the doctor who scanned me said that doesn't affect endometrial receptivity (I was quite surprised by that). LH is now at 14 but somehow that's not a problem. It's like this weird upside-down world where scary things are totally ok, apparently. Oh, well, let's just see how it goes...

Wish, how are you feeling? I mean, you're like an hcg factory right now! Also, when is your scan? I'm dying to hear about it!

Boopin: 10 days to go... I've got my fingers really crossed for you finally getting that lasting pregnancy!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- That last beta is INSANE! Your numbers are like 3x higher than mine. It's so crazy how much that varies! How have you been feeling? When is your first scan? I'm glad you're keeping a close eye on your thyroid and making adjustments. How was the food truck festival? We're going to a food and wine festival next weekend, I'm so excited! (A little sad I can't partake in the wine part though lol.)

klik- So glad that surge was a false alarm and everything is still on track. It would be nice if you really did have 4 follies but 2-3 is great too! So is the Letrozole a new med for you? It does sound like it's potentially a long road ahead, but I'm so hopeful that you'll have success sooner rather than later. It's good to know that you have tons of options going forward, and that you can chill out on the travel after this. I think that's going to be a much-needed stress reliever! GL with Tuesday's scan. :hugs:

boopin- That's the same day as our scan! FX we both get good news...

Amanda- Hope you & Brielle are settling in to a nice routine :hugs:

Disney- Hope you're feeling better and enjoying your third tri!

AFM, symptoms are coming and going sometimes by the minute. This morning (like literally an hour ago) I was telling DH I was worried that I wasn't feeling more. Then boom, queasiness and extreme fatigue washed over me. I'm so glad I bought some of those preggie pop drops. That helped a lot! Fatigue has been my #1 symptom from the beginning and it's not letting up. I'm glad work has been relatively quiet because I'm spaced out and can't stop yawning. :sleep: I'm a little anxious about our scan next Wednesday. I want to see that little heartbeat so badly! <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - oh man, so you have to suspend all reality and really just go with it this time!! bizarro world, for sure. Sounds like things are going well, though - let's keep it going little klik follies!!! 

boopin - oooooh, can't wait for your meeting. You need answers stat.

scoob - haha I hear you - I do the same. 'aw no...they're gone YAWWWWWWN just kidding I need a nap now...'

I'm doing fine, really. Boobs hurt a bit more. I find wearing a cami with the built-in bra helps just fine. I don't feel fully 'fatigued' yet, but lay me down in front of a movie midday and i'm OUT like a light for at least a half hour. I feel so bad for DH - I can't get through anything these days! He feels me twitch and has to stop what we're watching! :haha: 
I got my first icky belly this weekend - not really queasy but bubbly and gross. I think it was b/c I hadn't eaten in a bit and almost like the hunger pains turned into that, making me not really want to eat at all b/c it didn't even feel like there was room. Yesterday, I felt it coming on and ate cheese & crackers (while dinner was cooking...) and that seemed to work. But right now, i'm feeling a little queasy and I just had lunch! This is a fun little rollercoaster, eh?

scan is next Thursday, a day after Boopin's meeting and Scoob's scan. I can't wait! I really just can't wait to see if there is more than 1 in there. 
Today I'm 6 weeks! :) still so early and I'm still not yet 'excited' per se, but happy things have lasted this long.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - I'm so sorry for my absence. I've been scrambling to get my job responsibilities documented for the new contractor that is coming in to backfill for me while I'm on maternity leave. She starts tomorrow and knows absolutely nothing - wish me luck!!

We've been working on getting DD1's room switch underway. Last weekend, we emptied the guest room (our former dumping ground for all of the boxes and miscellaneous things we didn't want to deal with when we moved). This past weekend was the community garage sale on Saturday, which we took advantage of to get rid of some things. Our loft area upstairs is still full of boxes and misc stuff from the guest room and office, but it was nice to make a little money on stuff we would have otherwise just donated or thrown away. We got the rest of the office cleared out (well, cleared out enough to bring furniture in) on Sunday and moved the bed and nightstand from the guest room in there. DH and I were both off today, so we finished setting up the room and officially moved DD1 into her new room tonight. Furniture is layed out almost the same way as it was in the other room (in reverse). We did not move the glider chair, and we didn't get a chance to put up the (new, duplicate) hanging shelf that we have from her old room, which we use to store a few stuffed toys and the baby monitor camera. She was excited but a little unsure when we brought her in and got her ready for bed. Wish us luck that she sleep well tonight!!

I've been reading on my phone over the past few days but haven't been able to comment back. I'm still replying from my phone right now, so I'll have to keep it relatively short. 

I'm sooooo excited for the developing news from Wish and Scooby!! I'm anxiously awaiting updates from the upcoming scans!!

Klik - I know that you are currently underway with a new cycle. I'm soooo hoping that this is the one for you and that you get a good number of follies! I'd love to see you get a break from traveling to NY due to a need to not have to come back at all. :dust:

Boopin - I know you are anxiously awaiting your next appointment. I've got everything crossed for you, too! :hugs:

Amanda - I hope you're doing well and that everything is perfect on your end! Enjoy that sweet bundle of joy, and try to get some rest!

AFM - I've thankfully kicked the cold. My allergies have been kicking my butt lately (I've been avoiding any "unnecessary" medications, so I haven't been taking my normal stuff that helps me survive this time of year. The baby seems to be doing well and loves to stretch and roll around these days. I'm all belly at this point, and though I'm so tired by the end of the day, and my back is often killing me, I can't complain. I sooo wanted to be here for so long that I'll take it all. Next check up is next Monday when I'm (yikes!) 32 weeks.

Ok - that was longer than I thought it would be. Haha


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Haha I've been the same watching TV/movies. DH has to keep looking at me to see if I've fallen asleep! Mornings have been iffy for me the past few days. I definitely need to eat first thing or I feel funky. I've been keeping saltines in my purse which has come in handy! I'm SO excited for your scan! I really think you've got 2 in there but more than anything I just want you to see your healthy baby's heartbeat(s) <3 Happy 6 weeks! It's sweet pea week. :cloud9:

Disney- Good luck settling things at your job! When will you start maternity leave? I hope your DD adjusts to her new living situation smoothly and without complaint :thumbup: We've got the same exact thing going on with our guest room (the future nursery). When we moved in we just dumped all the extra stuff in there and now it's going to be quite a task organizing it all. Congrats on getting it done, and making a little money on the side to boot! Happy 32 weeks!! So glad you're feeling better and I can relate on those allergies. Ah-choo!

klik- Good luck today!! Hope you've got time to check in and let us know what's going on. I've got a good feeling about this cycle for you!

So apparently NY state is rolling out paid family leave starting in January 2018. (Um, perfect timing!!!) You'll get up to 8 weeks in 2018, 10 weeks in 2019-2020, and 12 weeks in 2021. (My understanding is that there's an additional 2 weeks for a C-section, so really it's 6 weeks in 2018 for a vaginal birth but 8 for a C-section.) You're guaranteed 50% of your pay and that will eventually go up to 67%. I know it's nowhere near where it should be but after 2021 it's going to be one of the most generous plans any state offers. For once it's actually paying to live in NY lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

sweet pea week! <3

wow, that's an incredible change by NY! My husband's company just did a huge maternity/paternity change. i worked there for 12 yrs, I kinda want to go back now. I forget how long the maternity is - might be 4 months? 6 months? and paternity changed from 2 weeks to 4 weeks, so I'll get him around for longer!

disney - oooh, how'd the overnight go? does she love her new room? so exciting, I can't believe you're at 32 weeks already! what is that, like, banana week?? :haha: I see you're at pineapple this week. Those things crack me up.

klik - how are the scans going? looking good?


----------



## klik

Scooby: re. my protocol, we did try this protocol but with Clomid instead of letrozole before, and I ovulated prematurely. So we're hoping it doesn't happen again with the letrozole. Oh, I wish you patience til the next scan... It's hard to have to wait so long! Glad the pop drops help with the MS--I hadn't heard of them but they sound handy! :thumbup: Oh, also glad NY state is starting to come to its senses... From a European perspective, the US treats its employees remarkably badly on average...

Wish: I can't wait to find out how many there are in there either! Sorry about the queasiness... On the one hand, it's such a pain, and on the other it's so reassuring... :wacko: So glad you'll get your DH for twice as long! If you did go back to work there, would you still get the benefit though you're already pregnant? That would be awesome!

Disneyfan: excellent that the cold is gone! I'm so sorry about the allergies... I haven't been taking allergy medication for the past 3 years, just in case we manage to get pregnant... :wacko: Fortunately in NY at the moment the pollen is not so bad. I did buy an air purifier for my bedroom in London, and I think that's helping? Not sure... June is usually the worst month, so I'll see if it's working when I get back... I'm really glad your DD has finally moved--I hope she gets used to it rather quickly and starts loving her new room soon. 32 weeks is really amazing! You're so close now... :thumbup:

AFM: Mixed news from the scan today... Two of the follicles definitely grew, to 13.6 and 13. Then the scanning doctor counted four more: two at 9 and two at 8. So yeah, I think two of those "10mm follicles" from last time were probably cysts... and then maybe I have a couple of other small follicles that aren't growing, or are only just starting to grow? Either way, realistically it looks like two follicles is what we can hope for now. Fortunately they're close in size, so hopefully we won't get the premature ovulation I got when I had a much larger lead... Lining is at 4.8, which is only a little better than last time but at least all the blood is gone from the uterus and now all of that thickness is actually proper lining. So yeah, kinda mixed. At this point I'll take anything that's not a complete disaster... :shrug:


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Wow, 4 or 6 months would be amazing for maternity leave! Would you seriously consider going back to work there? I'd be very tempted too! The nice thing about the NY thing is it's family leave, so it's for both women and men. It's also applicable for taking care of a sick relative, which is really nice.

klik- After what happened with me I definitely think it's quality and not quantity that matters. If you have two bigger follies growing at the same rate, those are probably the best ones of the bunch this cycle and the two most likely to become your baby. :baby: As far as your lining, have you ever tried the full-fat dairy thing? Whole milk, ice cream, etc. is supposed to help. Good luck!!!

AFM, still haven't actually gotten sick but my stomach is increasingly funky in the mornings. I just had some ginger peach tea and that helped a bit. 

I've been giving childcare some thought, and I've come up with an idea that may work. Since DH and I work at the same place, one of us could work 6-2 and the other could work 10-6. This would mean Moobley would only need daycare from 10-2 each day. Additionally, I'd like us to both work from home on Fridays. I think it's more realistic that we'd get work done if we're together, because we can switch off taking care of the baby so one person is always available to answer phones, etc.

So that would mean only 16 hours of daycare a week instead of 40. Additionally, each of us would get alone time with the baby and also alone time at work. We figured we could switch off shifts every other day, so Mon/Wed I could work the early 6-2 shift and Tues/Thurs I could work the 10-6 shift. What do you guys think?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Very creative, scooby!! I'm onboard! Haha

Klik - also on board with that! Lining can scoot up quickly so I'm sure that will work out. And you're only less than 3mm from mature follies so those will get there too!! 2 it is and I love scooby's thoughts about quality. I am sending soooo many positive vibes to your follies! Grow little ones!!!


----------



## klik

Hi, ladies!

Scooby, I like your plan... Gosh, I didn't know someone has to be in from 6am! That's early! But I think it's pretty ideal, because you each get time alone with the baby, you each get time alone at work, and then you also get time together both at home and at work. Pretty darn cool! Of course you can always adjust as needed... How are you? Gosh, Wednesday feels like forever away...

Wish, how are you doing? I really cannot wait for your first scan! I'm sooooo curious!

AFM: I've made peace with the fact that I only have 2 follicles. In fact, I'm somehow super encouraged by the fact that they're so close in size: 17mm and 17.5mm. They're right next to each other, in my left ovary. There's a 10.5 in my right ovary, and doc says if that one starts growing significantly we'll wait a little longer while it grows, but realistically chances are I'll trigger tomorrow and we'll just grab those 2 juicy ones. Lining was at 5.9, and doc said he'd be quite happy to transfer even with that thickness. Usually his personal cut-off is 6mm but "what's 0.1mm between friends?" He seems not to think thickness is particularly important, and he noted the lining is trilaminar. He was quite welcoming of me calling him again tomorrow, when we know what the lining will be like, and I'll take him up on that... Lining has stopped yo-yoing in thickness--I think it's because I'm laying off the raspberry leaf tea... Oh, Scooby, I try to have some whole milk product every day, just to fend off osteoporosis for the future... So yeah, let's see how things go tomorrow...


----------



## boopin4baby

klik- I'm so happy to see such a positive update from you. KMFX for you and your 2 juicy follies (and the smaller guy in the right ovary)!! Grow, grow, grow for your mama!! Nice trilaminar uterine lining, too!! Well done!! xx :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yeah me too!!! I think it sounds like things are looking wonderful for you!! I'm so excited to hear how the lining is today!!

Man, BNB is at it again with their page ads that you can't click through. I'm on my phone. 
What I've learned this week - bloat is a sonofabitch.


----------



## klik

Thanks, ladies!

Boopin, how are you feeling? Inconclusive diagnoses can be such a pain... I can't wait to see what your RE has to say... :hugs:

Wish: I get the impression you're used to being super lean, so I guess a lasting pregnancy will be an adaptation for you! :hugs:

I have mostly good news, though of course I can always find something to be anxious about... My two large follicles are growing fine: they're at 18.5 and 19, or something like that. My lining gave me huge relief--it was 7.7, which feels like going back to normal for me... But in my right ovary, one of the follicles has decided to grow a bit, so it's at 12.5, and the scanning doctor figured we might as well try to grab that one. LH is nice and low but I don't want to fry the big ones to try to grab the small one, or risk another premature ovulation... Anyway, so far so good--let's see what happens! We've also decided to throw a last-minute party tomorrow, since the Airbnb where we're staying has a large roof terrace. Most people I invited didn't even know I was in town, so I think only a tiny handful will attend, but it will be nice to see people and share the nice roof terrace with them... Any of you gals want to come to NYC? :winkwink: You'll be more than welcome at the party! :hugs:


----------



## scoobybeans

Also posting from mobile site because of ad. Klik I just wanted to wish you good luck! This sounds really excellent & I'm so hopeful for you! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Omg if I was closer I would!! How fun! Totally take advantage while you can!
And what a wonderful update, I'm so excited for you!! Way to go in the lining. What a relief. 

I'm used to being around 135 at most (I'm 5'8" or a little under) so all of this weight gain from meds has been killing me (only around 140 now but it's so noticeable) and yeah, this bloat is shocking!! I know I have to get my head into a different space but it's not there yet. I'm not used to eating EVERY time I'm hungry.


----------



## klik

My browser has an ad blocker so I'm blissfully ignorant of all this ad stuff...

Thank you, Scooby!

Wish: Wow, yeah, at 5'8'' and 130 you'll really feel any tiny deviation both in weight and in bloat... I'm sorry it's uncomfortable... I'm sure you'll slowly "grow" into it, in every sense of the word... :hugs: Shame you're all the way in NH--it would be super nice to meet you in person!

This is going to be the least-planned party ever--we haven't even bought anything yet, and I just did a load of laundry that I need to spread out all over the apartment to dry. Tomorrow morning will be pretty rushed, but in a really nice way (hopefully--unless the scan is bad, in which case I'll be moping around all day).


----------



## klik

Hey, ladies! I hope you're all enjoying the beautiful weekend! I wanted to share my news... Today's scan was pretty good--LH is still quite low, which is great. The two juicy follicles are at 21 and 21.5, and the smaller ones on the right ovary have really started to grow: they're at 14.5 and 13. We're going to push at least one more day, maybe two if LH will allow it... Lining didn't thicken, though--it's at 7.5 today... I forgot to take my Floradix yesterday--hopefully remembering today will help... FX'ed!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Woooo klik!!! Party on tonight and grow them follies!!!


----------



## scoobybeans

Klik that sounds really excellent! I hope LH stays nice & low so you can give those little guys a chance to catch up! Enjoy the party tonight, I wish we could go. We're at the food & wine festival in Valhalla. So yummy but SO HOT. A terrace party this evening will be lovely once everything cools down. Have fun!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends. I'm 7 weeks today. Hooray blueberry week! Lots of cramping today but no bleeding so I think Moobley is just growing. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhhh I've been meaning to comment on that Food & Wine fest!! that's so right up my alley, but would be torture not to drink! what did you have to eat?

Yeah blueberry week!! I turn 7 weeks tomorrow. Moobley is working hard in there!

I was actually light on symptoms yesterday but I wonder if it's b/c I did another 3mi hike/walk. I'm hoping everything is ok. I imagine I'll be a basketcase by Thurs. 

klik - how'd the party turn out?


----------



## klik

Thanks, ladies!

Scooby, that sounds delicious! I hope you had a blast! Actually the party was mostly during the day, as most of my friends have kids and therefore curfews... So I'm really glad it was yesterday and not today! We would have been roasting...

Wish: that hike sounds lovely! I'm sure you're fine, but totally understand your anxiety... :hugs: I guess the work trip will be something of a distraction, but I can completely relate with your impatience...

So, the party was remarkably well-attended considering how last-minute it was and how almost everyone who came has kids! Maybe New Yorkers with families are more spontaneous than Londoners with families? I don't know... Anyway, I was having so much fun I kept forgetting to top up people's drinks! :haha: Maybe that was just envy...

As for the cycle, I'm really on tenterhooks waiting for the bloodwork results and instructions... The larger follicles grew a little but the smaller ones didn't... I think if oestrogen is still increasing nicely and LH is still low, they might push another day. If LH has started to rise and we have to collect and only two are ready, I'm ok with that--but my real fear is that this cycle is also fizzling and the oestrogen will either fall or plateau. So until I find out I'll be :wacko:...


----------



## klik

Got the instructions... trigger tonight. Oestrogen rose nicely and LH still well under control, but I guess they don't want to fry the bigger follicles? Not sure what the thinking is--anyway, I'm just hoping something fertilizes this time around!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - popping in to check on an update from you and I see that you are triggering tonight. I'm guessing they want to make sure they don't lose those nice big ones. Best of luck with the trigger and retrieval!!! :dust:

Scooby & Wish - 7 weeks is amazing. Enjoy it -- symptoms and all. You've worked so hard to get here. :hugs:

AFM - Officially 32 weeks as of yesterday. I have my next prenatal checkup tomorrow. After this one, I think (???) I start going in every other week until I'm 36 weeks, and then I go weekly until I deliver. I've been going every 4 weeks so far. 

DD is sick... again. She's been fighting high fevers for over 24 hours now. No other symptoms, so we are giving her medicine and monitoring her for now. I really, really hope it goes away soon. It's exhausting taking care of a sick toddler, especially when you have no idea what's causing the high temperatures. 

Work has been exhausting as I'm now officially training the contractor that was brought in to backfill for me. She has no experience and no real foundation for my work to build on, so everything is brand new to her (including working on a PC - she's used to Macs). The count down until the start of my maternity leave is definitely on.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Ugh - DD's fever is still present. I gave her (more) Motrin and have been staying up so that I can take her temperature once more and confirm it's going down again before going back to sleep. I just made an online appointment to take her in to the pediatrician tomorrow after my doctor appointment (so I need to drive in, go to my appointment without her, then drive home to get her before heading back for her appointment). I was really hoping the fever would alleviate itself without another doctor visit for her this year. DH and I will need to figure out our plans for watching her on Tuesday as I really need to train my backup (in the office since her ID badge isn't ready yet and she still doesn't have building access), and DH needs to attend training that he missed the last time the two of them were sick together (last month). Poor kid - I just want her to be back to normal as I know it's no fun being sick (regardless of the extra tv, popsicles/jello, and other special treatment). Whatever she has - we certainly don't want it, either.


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: thanks for the wishes! At some point it will definitely be time to move on from this high-stakes gamble on these scant, old follicles... But for now I'm still at it!

I'm really glad you're at 32 weeks--that's a really comforting milestone! Also really glad they are taking good care of you, and scanning Sarah to make sure you and she are safe... It feels like you're in good hands, and like they'll make sure this delivery is a much better experience for you!

As for your DD, I'm so sorry she's ill... :hugs::hugs::hugs: I wonder if all the changes that have already happened and that are still to come make her more susceptible to getting ill... I'm so sorry she's suffering, and it really looks like the childcare situation is anything but simple at the moment... I trust you'll find a good solution, but I'm sorry you have to scramble to do that... And I hope you don't get whatever she's got! I'm glad she's going to the pediatrician--hopefully they'll be able to reassure you...

Your temporary replacement sounds... uhm... well, it sounds like you'll have a lot of work waiting for you when you get back :wacko:

I had my "retrieval training session" today, except of course I'm a total veteran so they don't make me actually sit in on the session. Still, I have to list, again, all my medication and all my supplements and all of my failed IVF cycles so far... *sigh* Anyway, all set for retrieval tomorrow! Looking forward, but feeling pretty nervous...


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! 

klik -exciting that you triggered and have retrieval tomorrow! I hope one of those littler ones surprises you and you can eek out 3 eggs. :dust:

disney - oh boy, you have a lot going on right now! Poor little DD, I hope you guys can find out what's going on with her soon. Yeah, you don't want to get it, for sure. Sounds like a bit of a circus with all you have going on with the training, DH's training, daycare, doc appts for you both. I hope it's a quick spike of activity and things even out quickly.

scooby - how are you doing? how was your weekend?

boopin - how are you doing hon? got your questions ready for Wed?


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Happy 7 weeks! I hope your work travels are going well so far. OMG, so much good food at the festival. Prosciutto, fig and pecorino crostini, duck and pork belly tacos, grilled shrimp, mini cheesecakes, strip steak, mmmm. I barely missed the wine!

klik- I'm so glad your party went well! I love playing host. Congrats on triggering and I hope your retrieval goes smoothly tomorrow. I think it will! What time will it be? Are you planning on a 3 day transfer?

Disney- I'm so sorry about your DD. Is her fever finally down? I hope she's feeling better soon and that your checkup goes really well today! Happy 32 weeks! (P.S. I HATE training people. I feel your pain.)

boopin- Hope you get some answers this week!

AFM, crazy busy weekend. Dinner with one of my best friend's went very late on Friday, got up early Saturday to have my bridesmaid dress altered, headed out to food & wine festival, put together part of the gazebo. Sunday went grocery shopping, did laundry, cleaned a bit, put together the rest of the gazebo & strung up all the lights, then did a bit of gardening and made fajitas for dinner. Whew! No wonder I passed out on the couch lol.


----------



## klik

Wish: 3 would be nice, yes, but honestly at this point I'd settle for one that fertilizes. It's been heartbreaking to have three cycles in a row where we've not had that (in the first one nothing fertilized and in the other two we converted to IUI because only one follicle seemed to still be in the running)... How are you? :hugs:

Scooby: I have to be in at 8:30 but usually the actual retrieval is 1.5 hours later or so... If we have any embryos, the plan is to transfer them on day 3, yes. I'm not ecstatic about the thickness of my lining but at least it is trilaminar. Let's see what happens... Your weekend sounds like it was super productive! That's brilliant! I hope you also got some well-deserved rest... :hugs:


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- Best of luck with your retrieval today!!! I'm sending so many positive vibes your way! Try not to worry too much about your lining. You still have a few days for it to thicken up and triple striped is AWESOME. If you have 2 or more fertilize will you transfer all? I'll check back in a little bit for an update!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck today, klik!!! yeah, I second that about the lining. My office said they'd transfer at 6 but prefer 8. You're SO CLOSE to 8, so I wouldn't worry one little bit! Positive thoughts for retrieving enough and then positive fertilization!!!! 

scoob - that festival sounds AMAZEBALLS. :) Happy 7 weeks!

oy, today I'm not feeling too great. I feel like I had too much coffee and I barely had any (and all decaf). I am at the client right now so I'm in my work clothes and I feel like I am going to POP. I need my sweats!! HA! oh and I'd love to go back to the hotel and get back into bed for the day. Please. Please??

omg scooby - your scan is tomorrow!! :wohoo:


----------



## klik

They got 3 eggs but I suspect one of those is probably immature. Not sure why they didn't get 4, but I'll ask my doc when I have a chance. Now waiting for fertilization report tomorrow...

Scooby: thanks! BTW, as a technical matter, the lining on trigger day is the one that counts--after trigger, progesterone rises and puts the lining in a different state: for some women, it compacts, for some it keeps expanding, but information on lining thickness is only really useful before the progesterone rise. In fact, one of the things I idly fear is that my progesterone was high all along because my LH was high at the beginning, and that this affected my lining somehow. But I'm really good at finding reasons to be anxious :winkwink:

As for how many to transfer, yes, up to 3 I'd be happy to transfer... My doctor had said he'd be happy to transfer up to 5 fresh ones at my age, but frankly I don't think he'd recommend transferring 5x10-cell zero-fragmentation embryos, so of course embryo quality plays some role there... Last time I transferred 2.

Good luck tomorrow!!! I hope you get to see a beautiful heartbeat! :hugs:

Wish: thanks! Ugh, sorry you're having to be at the client site with uncomfortable clothes... Also, I hate that feeling of too much coffee--it's really icky... I hope you get to rest really well tonight... :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - Just a quick pop in to say congrats on your retrieval! I'm keeping everything crossed for a great status report! :hugs: :dust: :hugs:

I've been feeling off today. Not sure if I'm reacting to the TDAP (tetanus/whooping cough) vaccine I got yesterday. I sure hope it's not a sign that I'm coming down with DD's bug. I am happy to report that she's back to normal with normal temperatures all day today. 

I'll try to catch up more soon!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Your scan is tomorrow! I'm so excited!! :happydance:

klik- 3 is awesome! FX that you have a great fertilization report today! That's interesting about the lining on trigger day. I didn't know that! Wow, transferring 5 at any stage seems risky, but I guess it's all relative. I think 3 is totally reasonable. If we'd had 3 I probably would have transferred all of them too.

Disney- I bet it's that shot making you feel off. Hopefully that'll wear off really soon and you'll be back to normal in no time. How is your DD feeling?

AFM, fantastic scan today! Baby is measuring on track and has a heartbeat of 152bpm. <3 It was amazing to see it flickering on the screen. I feel so relieved. Next step: find an OBGYN. Also, if my progesterone looks okay I get to start weaning off. Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

3!!!! that's awesome, klik!!! i can't wait for the fert report today!!

and scooby - I'm sooooo happy that moobley is doing great!!! yeah, finding an OBGYN - hopefully I have to do that soon too. 

disney - I'm sorry you're feeling off, I hope it's just the shot. I am glad to hear that DD is doing better now, though, and you guys seemed to dodge that.

I am excited about tomorrow but I know I'll be a wreck tomorrow morning. Please please PLEASE let everything look ok!!!!


----------



## klik

Disneyfan, thanks! I'm really glad your DD is all better, and I have high hopes your icky feeling is from the shot... FX'ed you haven't caught her bug...

Scooby, congratulations on a great scan! Right on the mark--what a relief! :happydance:

Wish: thinking of you today... I hope everything looks great with however many embryos you have in there, and that you see lovely heartbeats... :hugs:

Afm: apologies for radio silence: we drove to northern Virginia and have been a bit dazed... Driving back today. As expected, one of the eggs was still immature (too immature for overnight maturation). The other two fertilized, so hopefully they'll survive until tomorrow and get transferred back... I'm looking forward to being PUPO again, if that happens--I haven't gotten that far since last October! :wacko:


----------



## scoobybeans

Klik- I'm so happy you've got 2 fertilized eggs. Grow embies, grow! Hoping you're PUPO again tomorrow!

Wish- Anxiously awaiting your scan results!


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - 2 is great!! I hope you put both back tomorrow, back in with Mama

so ladies...we have TWINS!!! they are beautiful and perfect and I'm so happy. Almost too happy - feels like I could tell the world so I had to keep reminding myself that we're still only at 7+4 today, soooo...slow my roll. 
One was measuring at 7+4, the other at 7+5 and the HBs were wonderful at 157 and 164. 
Simply overjoyed and worried and overwhelmed and....wow.


----------



## scoobybeans

Ahhhhh I knew it!!! I'm so excited for you, that's amazing! Twins!! :happydance: :happydance: <3 <3


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations Wish!! Incredible news... I'm like WOW, too!! :happydance: You're going to go from zero kids to 2 all at once. I hope that you have a great support system and lots of hands to help you with your little ones. Once again Congrats!! You did it!! I'm beyond thrilled for you!! :hugs:

How are you holding up klik?? KMFX for your transfer. Sending you baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## klik

Wish: wow, two perfect heartbeats and two perfectly-sized embryos! That's wonderful!!! <3<3

Scooby and Boopin: thanks! :hugs: So far so good, I think--they didn't tell me to stop the meds, anyway... Let's see how tomorrow goes...

Boopin, really curious how your RE appointment went! Heading over to your journal now... :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good luck today klik!!

Boopin - I wish I actually had more hands around. My FIL lives with us but he won't be very dependable with a baby. And my parents and sister all moved to NC a few yrs ago. I have aunts and cousins around, maybe they'll want to help but I wouldn't hold my breath. This will be tough but we'll get through it. :)


----------



## scoobybeans

Klik- wishing you all the luck in the world today hun!

Wish- we felt the same when we considered that it could be twins. Only my sister lives close and she works full time & is a single mom so I wouldn't have even asked her for help. I think you guys will be fine! And if relocating is a possibility maybe that makes more sense?

The stupid Disney ad is back. Grrrr...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Relocating is out of the question - DH hates NC. Ha but he might hate the struggle of two newborns more! I think we'll be fine too. Good friends of ours have twins and his folks don't live close but hers do and they aren't a ton of help. Though his folks are driving distance and come for visits much more often than mine could. 

Klik!! Updates!!


----------



## klik

Wish: I'm sorry you don't have more support nearby... Of course you'll manage, and you'll do it beautifully, but it would be great if things could be easier on you... can your folks come over for a while after your DH's paternity leave runs out? My fantasy of having a baby includes my mom being around for a couple of months after DP has to go back to work... Still, a couple of months is not a permanent fix...

Scooby, Wish: when is your next scan?!

So, finally, after 8 months (!!!), I am PUPO again. Both survived: a 6-cell and a 10-cell. 10-cells, in my mind, are mythical--no one I know, afaik, has ever had one... I asked the doctor if there was fragmentation and he said there was very little, but in the picture the 6-cell looks pretty messy to me, and the 10-cell looks really well-defined. So, I have little hope for the 6-cell, but I'm fretting that I'm throwing away the 10-cell on a sub-par lining :wacko: I asked if I again should use oestrogen for luteal support, and doc said ok, so I start that on Sunday. OTD is on the 27th... Patience, patience...


----------



## scoobybeans

Wish- that's so funny, my parents are in NC too & DH refuses to move there as well! :lol:

Klik- No ETA on my next scan because I need to pick an OBGYN first. But my RE said I'll need my next one around 11 weeks or so. Seems so far away! I'm VERY excited for your 2 little embies & congrats on being PUPO!! I often wonder if it was our 8 or 9 cell that made it. Anyway you've got a great shot my friend! Hoping so hard for you!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wow - lots of fantastic news lately!

Wish - CONGRATS on your gorgeous TWINS! May you have a blessed and healthy 9 months! I'm so happy for you. 

Klik - Congrats on being PUPO!! I'm so glad that you were able to transfer 2. I'm sure that your lining is just fine. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and am wishing you the success that you so deserve! :hugs:

Scooby - I'm glad that your scan went well! It's so exciting! :) And it's great that you can wean yourself from the progesterone soon. Good luck with your OB search. 

Boopin - You're next, dear! :hugs: Stay cool this weekend. It's going to be a scorcher!

AFM - My off feeling was very short lived and only lasted that one night. I'm pretty sure it was related to the vaccine. And DD was back to normal by Tuesday, so hopefully she stays healthy. 

Training at work is going ok. I'm so looking forward to my last day lol.


----------



## klik

Scooby: thanks! :hugs: When I had a 7- and an 8-cell transferred, I idly wondered which one stuck as well... Especially if you have pictures, it would be nice to point out to your child, eventually, its very first picture! Still, it doesn't really matter, ultimately... There's a big disconnect between when the ob/gyn takes over in the US and when they take over in the UK. In the UK they don't even think of seeing you before 10 weeks, so the fertility clinic keeps you on for longer... I think in the US you're discharged at 8 weeks? Something like that. I freaked out when it happened to me last time, but my London fertility clinic happily stepped in. Scooby, personally I wouldn't be able to wait four weeks for another scan. But everything looks like it's going beautifully in your pregnancy, so perhaps you will be able to relax into it for a while! :hugs:

Disneyfan: thanks! :hugs: I'm really happy both you and DD have recovered! What a relief that your discomfort was short-lived... When does your maternity leave start? Do you know how long you will take? It's so exciting you're in the final stages before delivery! :hugs:

Hm, so I thought the more cells the better, but apparently that's actually only the mantra because most poor-quality embryos are slow growers... In fact, apparently 8 is ideal for day 3. So now I have a slow one and a fast one. Hopefully one will stick, but I'm not feeling it at the moment... We're at the airport now, waiting to head back. On Monday I'll set up an appt with my London RE to see how we can use the cycle during which Cornell is closed. Assuming this doesn't work, of course...


----------



## scoobybeans

I'll do a proper update tomorrow but klik I just wanted to tell you I recently read a study that 10 cell embryos achieve comparable pregnancy rates to 8 cells. Just so you're not too worried!


----------



## klik

Thanks, Scooby! :hugs:

It's nice and hot here in London. I'm loving it but the poor doggie is struggling a bit... It's great to see him again, though, after almost 3 weeks!


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - congrats on being PUPOOOOO!!! 8 months?! holy moly, I hadn't realized. You are such a good egg for always being so positive and upbeat. I kinda chuckled at your reaction to your # of cells - we certainly analyze every.single.step. I don't know if I expressed it on here but my 2 embies were 3BBs and not very good looking at ALL, esp compared to my prior 4AB. I had very little hope. But clearly they both were rock stars! So try not to pre-judge - think happy thoughts!! I'm so glad you got to finally see your pup too! :) Happiness is home. 

Disney - :wave: hi!! so happy to hear that things have calmed down for you. I'm sure you're so excited for your last day. Do you have a birth plan or anything or do you learn from the first one that there's no such thing? ;) I'm assuming the latter.

scoob - How are you feeling?? I just called my new OB this morning and got my first appt set for next week. Guess they usually want to see you at 8 weeks but i guess I called too late? Heck, I just graduated from the RE on Thurs! :)

I don't know if I'll have a scan at my appt, which is next Tues. It's a long one and I know I'll have an exam, blood work, review insurance, etc. I hope they can pull out the u/s machine too!! Else, we have another appt set for 7/12, week 11 (but they go for 10, so I guess I'll just be behind...) and we'll use the dopplar then and hear the heartbeats. FX everything stays put until then!

here's a pic of my little buggers :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







us.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## scoobybeans

Disney- So glad you're feeling better! When is your last day of work?

klik- Aww, pet reunions are the best! If it makes you feel any better it's SUPER hot and muggy and uncomfortable here too. I hope you're enjoying being PUPO! That study I read said there was little to no difference between 8, 9 & 10-cell embryos as far as success rate. I've also heard success stories for 6-cells. So hopeful for you!!!

wish- What a beautiful scan pic! <3 <3 Congrats on graduating from your clinic and making an appointment with an OBGYN. I had to laugh because I made an appointment this morning too. We are twinsies lately lol. How are you feeling? Are you and DH settling into the idea of twins now?

Amanda- Hope you're doing well hun! Check in when you get a free minute, we'd love to hear from you!

boopin- You should be getting started again pretty soon, right? I hope you've got a good plan (I'm sure you do!)

AFM, like I mentioned I made my first OBGYN appointment. It's on 7/7 which is a lucky day for me and DH. (We went to our first concert together on 7/7/07- so weird that 10 years later we're going to an ultrasound to see our baby!) I had a tough time choosing a doctor, but ultimately went for one who had privileges at my top 2 favorite hospitals and has 26 years experience. :thumbup:

PIO weaning is on! :happydance: No shots Thursday, Saturday or tonight. It's like a miracle...


----------



## Wish2BMom

I know, we are in lock step! I'm glad you made your appt - I had no idea what to do in my decision about 'who' to pick. I went to a pretty popular OB clinic around here (I've heard many-a-woman rave about them) who is also associated to a close-enough hospital that my RE said had a great nursery for the high risk pregnancies. Being that we'll be giving birth around snowstorm time, I wanted close and prepared! So I guess that checked all of my boxes. I'd love to give birth at the same hospital I was born in but it's too far for winter time.

I'm feeling pretty great, actually, given that I could be feeling like total crap. I get nauseous only when I need to eat, sleepy only when we're relaxing. But my back and boobs still hurt and I'm very bloaty. I feel very, very lucky. My RE said that if things hadn't hit full force by now, I was probably in the clear b/c they peak around week 7-8. I'll take it!!

I think we are definitely settling into the idea of twins now. Getting our finances in line, and when thinking or talking about 'them', it's not AS mind-blowing. I drop to take a nap and DH makes fun of me and I just say 'shhh - I'm growing people...zzzzz' :haha:

That's SO COOL that your scan falls on your date anniversary!! What concert was it?


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls! So sorry I've been so quiet, it has been a little nuts here! Little munchkin is doing alright, although has reflux and colic, so quite fussy due to being uncomfortable which is heartbreaking, but we started meds for reflux on Friday, so now we are at least having some good days where she can sleep some. She's already nearing 11lbs, and can't believe she's almost a month old! I'm trying to add a pic, but can't seem to figure it out in my phone, will do so once I get my computer out. Still get emotional when I think about the fact that she's actually here. 
Scooby and Wish, congrats!! And Wish, twins???? Happy you're feeling good! 
Klik, sending all the baby dust your way! :) you deserve this, I hope this is your time! 
Disney and Boopin, hope you are well as well! If I missed anything, I'm sorry, will go back and do a thorough catch up!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I'm glad you found an OB who's close & has a good reputation. The way I look at it, if my doctor isn't a good fit I'll just go elsewhere. I was a little disappointed when I heard she may not scan me when I go, because of course I'm itching to see Moobley again. But she will listen for a heartbeat and hopefully end up doing the scan. I think if she doesn't it's because she's planning on waiting another week or so until they can do the nuchal translucency screening, since I may be a little too early for that when I go. I don't know, whatever. I was thinking the same thing about winter! Both hospitals I like are within a half hour drive so not too bad. As far as symptoms, I feel very lucky too. And mine also seem fine once I address them. I'm still tired a lot and don't have great energy levels, but I'm hoping that gets better next trimester. :thumbup: The concert was moe. (which is a jam band no one else knows but me and DH both love, and basically what brought us together). So glad you're getting used to the idea of twins!

Amanda- It's wonderful to hear from you! I'd love to see a picture when you have time. I'm so sorry about the reflux and colic, poor little girl must be miserable and that can't be easy on you and your DH! Hopefully symptoms will ease really soon so you'll be able to enjoy some rest and a happier baby. :)

klik- How are you feeling? When will you be testing?

AFM, I'm dragging today... Had to get up early for bloodwork. Soooooo hoping progesterone looks okay so I can keep weaning off. (And most importantly that everything is safe and healthy for the baby.) I've been getting some mild cramps but no bleeding, so I bought a hot water bottle because my doctor said that was safe. It's so nice and soothing :)


----------



## klik

Wish: I know, it's impossible not to try to analyze every little thing! :haha: I love the scan! You are indeed growing people (I love that answer!) Great that you're having a relatively easy time, physically, and that you've already picked an OB that covers all the important bases! :thumbup:

Scooby: thanks! That's good to know... I'm still not expecting much, as far as I can tell, but otoh I'll be quite disappointed if we get the extremely likely BFN. It's awesome that your next scan falls on such a significant date! :hugs: Your OB sounds great--glad the next phase is all set up! Also excellent that you're being weaned from PIO.

Amanda: it's so nice to hear from you! I'm so sorry your baby girl is suffering... I'm glad you've been able to give her some relief--I hope she comes out of this phase soon... :hugs: Thanks for the baby dust! 

AFM: mostly forgetting I'm PUPO, except when I feel like I should book some exercise or whatever. Really glad that, no matter what, we won't have to cross the ocean for over a month--that feels like such a luxury right now...


----------



## klik

Scooby: I'm glad the hot water bottle is helping! I love that it's music that brought you and your DH together... I hope you get your scan sooner rather than later! :hugs:


OTD is in a week... :coffee:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - I tried to reply earlier from my iPad, but that stupid Disney Baby ad wouldn't let me do anything. I'm replying from my iPhone again, so I may have to keep this shorter than I initially wanted. 

Wish - Congrats on finding a doctor! Lovely scan pic! I'm so glad that you are still feeling pretty good!

Klik - Hang in there! The tww is always difficult, but I think you've still got some hope. I've read that 10 cell embryos are fantastic and have read lots of stories where ladies have been very successful with transferring 6-10 cell embryos on day 3. I've got everything crossed for you! I'm also glad that you get a break from travel for a while. Rest up and take care!

Scooby - Congrats on picking a doctor! My doctors office scans on the first visit with them. They don't do the NT scans in their office, so regardless, we had to drive elsewhere (Sacramento, which is about an hour from where we live) to get there. The scan is fun because it's a little longer than the earlier scans and you get a much better look at LO. 

Amanda - It so great to hear from you! I'm sorry that your LO has been having a rough time. I hope that the phase passes quickly and that everyone is able to get some rest. I can't wait to see a photo!

Boopin - I'm thinking of you. Stay cool! :hugs:

AFM - I'm officially working from home for the remainder of my time working and will continue training my backup over phone and screen sharing. I have so much work to do and not nearly enough time to do it. I really can't wait until my leave begins. My last work day is set for July 14 unless little Sarah does something to make me stop sooner. My c-section is officially scheduled for July 31, so that's the latest that she will be born if we make it that far. I'm not expecting to go into labor early as I went 8 days over with DD1, but you never know. Pelvic and back pain continues to come and go throughout the day - particularly at night and whenever I stand up after sitting for a long time. 

I'm planning on being off from work until Sarah is 6 months old, which puts me back at work at the beginning of February. Maternity leave stinks here in the US, but I'll make things work between vacation and sick time that I've saved up, things that our state mandates, and unpaid time off from work. 

We're in the middle of a rather unusual heat wave. Temps have been triple digit lately, and we're expected to climb up there again this week. I'll most definitely be staying inside all day again. 

I had my thyroid and iron levels checked again. Thyroid is still looking good on my current low dose of synthroid, but I'm somehow STILL low on my iron levels even after taking my supplements twice a day for 2 months now. I'm still hovering around the counts that I was at in March before I started taking anything. I'm waiting on an email reply from my doctor to find out what's next. It's not exactly easy for me to consider a 3rd pill per day as I'm already struggling with the timing of my other pills and dietary needs due to all of the various restrictions on taking iron and synthroid on an empty stomach and not within 4 hours of each other or any calcium.


----------



## amanda1235

Here's the little munchkin the day she was born.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3688.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## boopin4baby

Congratulations amanda!! Your baby girl's adorable. <3 Love her chubby cheeks. And lovely name ahhh Brielle... she's too cute!! 

Hi Disney :wave: It's so hottt here. I'm in the Sacramento area. 108° and higher in some parts today. Stay cool & hydrated. Most definitely stay indoors if you can. I'm happy to hear that you and dd are feeling better. Take care my dear. xx

klik - Thinking of you. How's the 2ww?? Are you going to POAS before your OTD or just wait it out?? FX tightly for you!! Stick little beans stick!! :dust:

Hello Wish and scooby our newly pregnant mamas!! How's early pregnancy going for the both of you?? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amanda - She's gorgeous!! I'm soooo happy for you! I hope you are getting some rest in between snuggles and feedings. :hugs:

Boopin - Thanks!! Yes - It's ridiculously hot right now. We are roughly halfway between Sac and SF. Not quite as hot as where you are, but almost (just a degree or two cooler, I think). It's supposed to be even hotter today. Since I'm now working exclusively from home, I have no intention on leaving my house at all. I will eventually have to leave to pick up a note from my doctor excusing me from jury duty on July 11, but I'll go later in the week when it will hopefully be under 100. Stay cool and hydrated!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

amanda!!! so happy you were able to get on! Brielle is GORGEOUS and perfect and you must be in love. I'm so sorry she's having some gastro issues, though. I hope it'll resolve itself soon with growth and development. I hope you're getting some sleep and taking good care of yourself too! 

yeah, klik - are you going to test early? less than one week! anything fun planned for the weekend to make that fly? Glad you got the sitch squared away with OH's mom. Yikes. It took my mom a bit to get all of the right jargon and understanding the step-by-step process. The lady got preg with me at 18, she had no idea all of these steps needed to happen!! I think she might have congratulated me on transfer day one time too. :)

scoob - how's our little moobley today? :) I'm glad you're finding comfort from the hot water bottle. 

yikes, boopin! don't melt!! that's so hot. It's humid here but tolerable. Both of our AC units crapped out this year too and the AC place is booked out until the end of July!! 4 weeks of dying! :) #firstworldproblemsIknow

disney - you're SO CLOSE now!!! I can't believe little Sarah is almost here!! like, she'll be here before my AC is fixed!:rofl: 6 months sounds so perfect. I've allowed myself to think that far ahead and was wondering how long I could take off. Nothing I have to figure out right now but 6 months would be a dream. it'll probably be more like 3.

boopin - early pregnancy is fine! The docs told me I should keep quiet about that b/c so many women have such tough first tris. But I'm 8+2 today and really, besides the odd cramp here and there, everything is pretty mild and manageable. Boobs are sore but if I wear a sports bra, I'm good. Nausea only happens when I get immediate hunger, and not all the time. So I keep food in arms reach. My back hurts but I just move around and stretch a little, but I can deal with that. Else, I'm fine!

in other news, we had to put our kitty down yesterday. There's such a hole in the house now, but we are also relieved she's at peace and no longer uncomfortable or in any pain. I really can't believe she's gone, we had her for 15 yrs. We will miss her terribly. :cry:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: thanks! :hugs: I'm so glad you don't have to commute to work anymore... Bummer you've got so much work to do before you're on leave... I'm aware of how difficult the maternity leave situation is in the US. I honestly find it bizarre. Where do all the politicians who set policy think they came from, exactly? Still, I'm glad you're able to find a way to spend 6 months with Sarah! It's good that your work will allow you to take unpaid time off--way less than ideal, but at least you get to keep your job... As for the iron, is there such a thing as an iron injection?! I know for one of the vitamins (D, maybe?) some people have a hard time absorbing oral supplements... I mean, I wouldn't wish an injection on you, but I can see you've hit your limit juggling all your supplements and medication... Hm, I hope you find a workable solution soon! :hugs:

Amanda: Wow, that's Brielle the day she was born? She stayed in you for so long she doesn't even look so much like a newborn anymore! Sooooo cute!!! <3<3<3 I hope she gets over her gastro problems soon...

Boopin: thanks! :hugs:

Wish: I'm so sorry about your cat... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It's so sad to lose a beloved pet... She's not suffering anymore, it's true, but... I'm so sorry... Re. your pregnancy, I'm glad your symptoms are relatively mild. You've suffered more than enough!

AFM: not planning to POAS but who knows? I might invent some excuse to do it. Hopefully not, though. Yesterday for a few minutes I felt cramps that were very like menstrual cramps, and I thought, "wow, even with the PIO my body just wants to get on with it and have AF already..." And then I was really disheartened because if OTD was still a week away, that would be way too early for AF, which would mean my body is all wacky. Then it occurred to me it might be an implantation cramp--the timing would be about right. And then I teared up, because I don't want to have any reason to have false hope. I'll be disappointed enough by a BFN without finding reasons to raise my expectations... So I'm trying to remind myself that little aches and pains happen all the time, but in the 2ww we just pay more attention to them... :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

eat some pineapple core, klik!!! oh goodness, I hope I hope I hope...


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- Oh man, I'm SO hopeful for you! And I just think cramps are the best sign... I know cramps doesn't always equal BFP but OTOH almost everyone I can think of who got their BFPs had cramps. :thumbup: I'm so glad you get a break from traveling. Less than a week until your test, eek!

Disney- Hooray for working from home! I'm so glad you don't have to go outside in that brutal heat. Even the NY news is talking about it! A 6 month leave sounds wonderful. As for the iron pills, have you thought about taking a raw form that may be more easily absorbed by your body? I'm a big fan of Garden of Life brand. I hope it's resolved soon!

Amanda- OMG, Brielle is so precious <3 I just want to kiss those little cheeks!!! Have things improved at all with her reflux since she went on the meds?

boopin- I don't know why but I didn't realize we had two Cali girls on here! :) I hope you're staying cool! Really can't complain so far with this pregnancy... it's actually gone very smoothly!

wish- Oh honey, I'm so sorry about your cat. :hugs: It's devastating to lose a pet, no matter what the circumstances. I can't even think about losing my girls without sobbing. I know I will NOT be okay when that time comes. My best friend just told me last night that she has to put her cat down who she's had for 18 years. It's just the worst thing. In happier news, how are the little beans? Have you given them nicknames yet? I'm so glad you're having a easy pregnancy!

AFM, my sister's rehearsal dinner is tonight so we get to bounce out of work early today. Woot! I'm a little nervous about the wedding tomorrow, as I have to walk down the aisle and I HATE being the center of attention. Just glad I don't have to make a speech or anything. I think this will be the first wedding I've ever attended dead sober. :haha: I might fall asleep before the cake comes out, teehee! Clinic has officially told me to stop PIO. I'm very nervous... I'm 8w5d and my last test came back at 19.1. They checked again this morning and if it's lower I think I'm going to take a shot.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you about the wishes for my kitty <3 She was the best but it was getting harder and harder to watch her get worse. It finally got to the point where I felt it would be merciful to have her go. I hadn't felt that completely until the other day, I just knew it was time. 

amanda - how's little Brielle? do you plan on calling her Brie?

disney - have you had anymore BH?

boopin - i can't WAIT for your next appt to get things going. Are you going through the same donor list again or going through a different process at all? 

klik - anymore cramping?? :) I don't recall having cramping, maybe a little, but I felt like I was going to faint the night of my transfer. 

My nuggets seem to be doing well, I guess?? :shrug: I get so nervous having an easy pregnancy. A little more confirmation would be nice! :) But I'll take the little twinges and aches when I can and have to realize more of the big picture than the little individual signs. 
No nicknames really other than nuggets. :) My mom asks how the {insert fruit of the week here} are, so this week it was 'how are the kidney beans?' haha


----------



## klik

Hey, gals! I'm having a really hard time posting sometimes, and it's not just the ads--the page hangs... is it just me?!

Wish: no more pineapple for me! I did it for five days, then I had that cramp on Tuesday but I decided to eat a sixth slice that day, as I'd only done a 3-day transfer... Now pineapple would presumably be unhelpful, so no more for me, for now... As for your cat, I know you kept her while it was still possible for her to have a good quality of life, and not just be suffering all the time... I'm so sorry... On the plus side, I like nuggets! And kidney beans! So yay! Enjoy your charmed pregnancy--I hope everything continues to unfold as beautifully as it has so far!

Scooby: in my last BFP I had no symptoms at all--no cramps like this one... at least not that I can remember... But yeah, who knows, this time might be different. Don't get too excited on my behalf, though--cramp or no, my chances are still only around 10% for this attempt... I understand your nervousness about PIO, and I do know people who insisted on taking it til week 10, no matter what their clinic said. Enjoy the rehearsal dinner! And, uhm, maybe try to distract yourself when walking down the aisle? Imagine the officiator naked, maybe? :winkwink:

AFM: yesterday I was nearly clawing my eyes out with hayfever (sorry for the terrible image). I still feel it today, but yesterday it really was a nightmare. If I were one of these embryos, I'd totally abandon ship--who needs this stress, right? And this overactive immune system? :wacko:


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish - I'm using my clinic's in-house donor list, but a different donor. I'm going to choose a donor that's completed her genetic testing and who has a high AFC. Also, I'm going to PGS our embryos before transferring them. That's my plan. I really don't know what else I can do at this point. I've been tested for everything you can think of, including a MRI to rule out fibroids, etc...



> thank you about the wishes for my kitty <3 She was the best but it was getting harder and harder to watch her get worse. It finally got to the point where I felt it would be merciful to have her go. I hadn't felt that completely until the other day, I just knew it was time.

Sorry to hear that you had to put your kitty down. You said it beautifully Wish, you had to do it as a merciful act. That's how much you loved her. As much as you didn't want to let her go, you did the right thing and you did it with dignity. It must have been painful for you to see her suffering every day. She's at peace now. Your kitty will live on forever in the memories that you have of her. Sending you hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

boopin :cry: :hugs: :friends: thank you <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - do NOT go encouraging those embies to leave!! STAY STAY!! I'm so sorry about the hayfever!! Sheesh, I sneeze a few times in a row and I'm all outta whack. I am so glad I don't have the itchy, runny eyes and all that goes along with bad allergies. 
When is OTD again? Tuesday? That's the day of my first OB visit, so we'll both have good days, I hope!! 

boopin - all of that sounds like a great plan for your upcoming journey. You do fresh, right? 

scooby - almost 9 weeks!! how are you doing this week? 

any fun weekend plans, ladies? we have my cousin's graduation party tomorrow but that's it. DH and I are fighting right now, so it should be a greeeeat weekend.


----------



## klik

Wish: fx'ed for continuing good news for you and improbably good news for me on Tuesday! Yeah, I used not to have hayfever at all--I developed it some 3 years ago. It's the 3rd time I have it in 12 months--in New Zealand in December it was terrible! This year it's not so bad, though, apart from Wednesday.

So yeah, I feel like my body is wanting to psych me out. First there was that cramp... then when I told a friend about my horrible hayfever attack, she said an allergic reaction could be a sign of implantation (but I have hayfever, so :shrug:). This morning I woke up with two canker sores, which are potentially indication of an overactive immune system, which again is consistent with implantation (or with the poor embryos being attacked--lay off them, immune system!) And then today I did a thyroid function test, where my TSH level was over 0.7 for the first time since I last upped my dosage... Last time it spiked was exactly at this stage last time I had a transfer and eventually got a BFP. But I'm still only at 1.1 (< 2 is best) because now my dosage is higher. But, who knows, maybe it's the PIO?

Anyway, it's official, my expectations are way higher than they should be for this moment in time. I'm not consciously trying to symptom-spot, but I feel like they're jumping at me. I'll be utterly floored on Tuesday if I get a BFN. Even though it's by far the most likely thing, and it's happened to me many times before...

Not sure what our weekend plans are. We're so shellshocked from all the travel, it's kinda hard to plan anything. DP's bday was yesterday so maybe we'll try to throw a spontaneous bbq...


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - you know, it's those odd signs that I think are maybe more reliable. I was looking for the nausea, the fatigue, the excess cm (which I'm only JUST now getting, fyi), etc and none of those happened to me. I'm sure you don't remember (I wouldn't expect you to!) but my biggest sign didn't come until the night before I took my home test - we went out to dinner and I was STARVING, but then I ate a little bit of bread and apps and was so full, I barely ate my meal. And then going out shopping after (for the NOLA trip) I was so bloated, I didn't want to really try anything on. All weird things that happened in the span of a couple of hours but they were so different. It made me very suspicious.

anyway, my fingers and toes are so crossed for you!!! I hope you get to have an impromtu BBQ and a whole lotta fun!


----------



## klik

Wish: thanks! :hugs: I'm feeling a little more realistic now, I think, though I know I'll still get floored if it's a BFN. I figured out why Wednesday was such a bad hayfever day: I skipped my Adderall (which I'm taking because this specialist in DOR believes it helps with the mitochondria in the egg, which is a big part of why older women's eggs are worse), and amphetamines turn out to be pretty effective against hayfever. Imagine my horror when I realized Adderall is not considered safe for pregnancy--that RE told me there are "no downsides at all" to taking it but he neglected to tell me to stop after an ET! :dohh: Of course if I was under his treatment he'd tell me, and hopefully a week's worth of Adderall won't have damaged any embryo that might have stuck, but I'm so used to being on the straight and narrow that I'm horrified to have erred! Still, I do believe it will be ok...

I hope you and DH have made up and all was good at your cousin's graduation!

No bbq for us--today has been loads of cooking (DP doesn't do thing by halves, and he's just learned how to make fresh pasta) and hanging out with DP's dad.


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Excited for your scan tomorrow! I'm sorry you & DH are fighting and I hope that's resolved now. As for lack of symptoms, I'm finally coming to terms with my own. I'm 9w2d and if I don't have crazy MS yet I doubt I'll get it at this point. It's a little hard on the days when I feel next to nothing, but then usually the very next day I'll have a little cramping or be starving or my boobs will hurt and I'll feel pregnant again. Two consistent things for me have been fatigue and constantly having to pee. If those went away I think I'd be very concerned!

klik- I'm so hopeful for you! I agree with wish, sometimes it's the non-typical symptoms that are more telling. My weird ones were a 3-day migraine and dizziness. I understand about wanting to keep expectations realistic but it's so tough not to hope for the best! Mmmm, fresh pasta sounds delicious... Wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow!!! :hugs:

boopin- That sounds like a perfect plan! <3

Disney- Hope you're hanging in there during these last weeks & staying cool!

AFM, the wedding was great but I'm glad it's over now. My wallet needs a chance to recoop lol. I specifically didn't plan much for July because I really want to relax and be mellow now. I also want to start organizing the future nursery, and that's going to take a lonnnngggg time.

Progesterone dropped to 15.4 :nope: I had a major meltdown at like 3am that night after Googling and coming across a stat that said 91% of pregnancies will miscarry if progesterone is lower than 15. But I'm feeling a little better now. Back on PIO every other day and getting tested Thursday. No spotting, although I do still have cramping. But my RE keeps telling me that's normal so... breathe, Scooby.


----------



## Wish2BMom

scooby - haha yes, breathe - they got you!! So glad you had a great weekend and a mellow July sounds awesome. We did the opposite - every weekend is booked with something! August will be slightly more chill for us. Yeah, usually after I post about not feeling much, I will feel something an hour later. But it comes and goes. The boobs stay, that's my constant. 

klik - sooooooooooooo much luck to you for tomorrow!!!!! What a scary realization about the Adderall!! I'm sure it'll all be fine, though - kinda like when women get hammered either the night before they find out they are preggo or weeks after - the babies still turn out to be fine (my graduating cousin was one of those babies, actually, and she's brilliant!)

not sure if i'll get a scan tomorrow but I hope so. :)


----------



## klik

Scooby: I'm glad they're looking after you and making sure you have enough progesterone! Nice that you get to chill in July... It will be interesting to meet your OB, too! :thumbup:

Wish: thanks! :hugs: Yeah, hopefully the Adderall will be one of those somewhat risky things that don't amount to anything in the end... I hope you get a scan tomorrow, too! It would be great for you to see your little beans again! :hugs:

AFM: I'm feeling pretty pessimistic at the moment. I mean, DP wanted to BD and I didn't let him, just in case (I'm a total stickler) but I think it's game over for this attempt... I've been getting little menstrual-like cramps all day, and a sort of PMS ickiness. I think my body just wants to get on with AF and PIO is the only thing stopping it. But hey, tomorrow afternoon we will know...


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - my fingers are purple, they are crossed so tightly!! when is your appt? it's afternoon there now, I hope it's soon!!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Good luck today! I hope you get a scan too :thumbup: Just remember not to overdo it with all of your upcoming plans. We're not spring chickens anymore. :haha:

klik- I'm sorry you're feeling pessimistic. I'm going to keep being hopeful for you!!! Very best of luck today! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha thank you for the reminder! I feel so fine with energy until BAM! nope, I need bed ASAP. That happened to me this weekend at my cousin's party. I felt great all day, not a care in the world. Then around 7:30, I about fell asleep mid-sentence and was like 'I gotta GO!'. 

our plans are pretty fun coming up - 2 parties this Sat, then one on Monday, then BIL/SIL/niece coming down on Tues. The following weekend is a girls weekend at Mohegan - that might fry me and I still have to keep mum b/c I'll only be starting week 11. I don't know how I'm gonna do it.
The weekend after we are camping with a group of friends.
The 2 weekends after that are concerts, so more lowkey. 

man, I'm actually tired writing that...HA!


----------



## klik

lol, Wish, that is a mad whirlwind! Enjoy, but also, yeah, rest up when you need to! Good luck today!

Scooby: thanks!

but... it didn't work. It's a BFN, officially. This really sucks. Cornell's lab is closed right now, so we will stay in London regardless. I meet with my RE on Thursday--I'll ask him to let me do a HSG so we can try to figure out what if anything is wrong with my uterus. I wonder if he'll let me do a natural cycle IVF in the same cycle? We'll see...

DP and I are so exhausted... He's ok with me going back to NY in August and using his frozen sperm but I need someone to take me to the Airbnb after ER and it's kind of an intimate thing to ask people, plus it's in the middle of the day and, you know, people have jobs. So, I don't know. Maybe after all I've learned about oestrogen priming the best thing to do would be to do NCIVF anyway, just with EP beforehand... My ovaries haven't really liked the high dosage of stims recently...


----------



## Wish2BMom

dammit, I'm so sorry, klik. I said something much worse when I read that. :cry:
I want this SO much for you. You are bending over completely backwards to make things work, the universe needs to throw you and DP a bone.
I hope your RE has a bright idea to go on, on Thursday. You just feel like shaking your head sometimes :nope:. 
I wish you many glasses of wine (or your poison) this evening.


----------



## boopin4baby

klik, sorry to hear your sad news today. It's so unfair. I second everything that Wish said. :cry:
I'm sending you lots of hugs!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Popping in really quickly and I see the update from Klik. I'm so sorry to read the news. You've been doing absolutely everything possible to make this work, and my heart breaks knowing the heartache and stress that these outcomes have been having on you and your DP. I sincerely hope that you are able to find the answers that lead to that BFP that you so very much deserve. In the meantime, rest up, take care of yourself, and do whatever you can to get your mind off of things during your current break. We're all here for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - how are you doing this morning? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

disney - not long now! 3 weeks? crazy!!! how are you feeling? anymore BH?

boopin - when is your appt again? 7/5?

scooby - how are you doing? did you get your progesterone checked again?

amanda - I hope you and Brielle are doing well!

afm - I had my intake OB appt yesterday. They weren't going to scan me but I asked for one. Given my history, they fully understood why and got me in. It didn't have to be transvaginal, thank goodness. And the sonographer was SO NICE and sweet! So I got to see the nuggets and it was magical. One of them was wiggling!! I cried! Their heartbeats were even stronger than last time and they are both measuring right on track or even ahead a little. Still too early to hear the HBs, that'll be at the 7/12 appt. But for now, my anxiety lifted a little more. :)


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- No. :nope: I'm so sorry, my friend. It's completely understandable that you and DP are exhausted. I think taking July to decompress and regroup is exactly what you both need. And if you decide you want to come back in August, I'd be more than happy to pick you up after ER and drive you home. :hugs: Hopefully your RE has a plan. Natural cycle could make the most sense. Whatever you decide, we're here for you <3

wish- I'm tired just reading all of that! I'm also totally dunzo by the end of the day and crash hard. I'm so glad they did a scan for you yesterday, and that's wonderful that everything is on track with the nuggets. Did you like your OB?

Disney, Amanda, boopin- Hope you're all well!

Anyone have big plans for July 4th (except klik, who will be busy NOT celebrating American independence from Britain :haha:).

AFM, bloodwork tomorrow to check progesterone levels. I feel like they'll be higher but I guess we'll see... If they come back low, I'm going to ask RE for a scan. Because lower than 15 would be scary.


----------



## boopin4baby

scooby - I'm thanking your post not only for me, but for your kindhearted offer to klik. You're such a beautiful and selfless woman!! <3 :hugs: KMFX that you have a great progesterone level. Sending you positive vibes!! GL tomorrow!! :dust:

Wish - What a lovely update about your 2 little nuggets. I'm so happy to hear they're thriving. Well done mama!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

:wave: Hello to everyone else!! xx


----------



## amanda1235

Oh Klik, so sorry. My heart sunk as I read your update, it's completely unfair. As others have said, you are literally putting everything into this, you really deserve to catch a break. So sorry you are going through this, we are all here for you Hun.


----------



## klik

Wish: thanks... Yeah, it's pretty devastating... It's hard not to pin some hope on any transfer, let alone one that took so long to come around... I'm ecstatic you got to see your little nuggets! Wiggling is lovely to experience--so glad things are finally going well for you--you so deserve it!!! :hugs:

Boopin: thank you so much... I really hope you and I both finally find our success in our next attempt! :hugs:

Disneyfan: thanks... Well, luck is not on our side, especially if we continue insisting on fresh eggs... so if we keep going down that route we need to be prepared to bang our heads against the wall a couple more times... But hopefully one of these will work... How are you? I hope all is going well with the pregnancy, and that everything is just way easier this time around... :hugs:

Scooby: thanks... that is so unbelievably sweet I'm at a loss for words... Thank you so much! :hugs: Really, I don't know how to thank you... FX'ed progesterone remains at a good level... I wish they'd just do a scan anyway, for the sake of reassurance! But if they make you wait, well... maybe Moobley will be waving at you by the time you see him/her! :hugs:

Amanda: thanks... Yeah, this is a field where effort really doesn't necessarily mean results... How are you? How is Brielle? :hugs:

AFM: Consultation tomorrow with my local doc... Once I started to imagine being able to stay home, the idea was so attractive I think that's really what I want to do, if he'll let me. I've written out my questions/requests and I hope he'll accept all of them... In which case, there are aspects of my life I can re-start, after having put them on hold for a year (work, social life, exercise)... That sounds really welcome. And I think my ovaries are tired of stims anyway, so maybe this is the right thing to do...

But yeah, still pretty devastated. DP and I are not dealing with it very well at the moment. He decided to travel for 10 days to hang out with his friend in Zurich (the travel was planned, but it was meant to be just a few days) and at the moment I have mixed feelings about his absence--happy to see the back of him, but I'll also miss him.

Part of the difficulty is that, while he really does understand my insistence on using OE, it's also incredibly frustrating for him. Understandable, of course, but difficult for both of us. He's kind of ok with having a few more fresh cycles here in London (as long as my doc will allow it) as long as we are also fostering, so we can at least have a feel for family life. I resisted, because I don't really want to have to manage my own rollercoaster emotions as well as a child's, but I think I've pushed him as far as possible on the patience front. It's probably the best compromise. I mean, I love kids, and part of me welcomes that chance, but at the moment I occasionally need to be able to be a basketcase, and it's a whole lot easier to do that without a kid around who depends on you. We'll see how that goes...

So yes, upheaval in the klik household! I'll let you know how the consultation goes tomorrow...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wow, fostering?? Good for you guys! seriously - I applaud you. Yes, this is a lot to be going through, though, with another fulltime concentration like that. But you seem to be able to juggle what life throws at you so I'm sure you'd do this remarkably well. Staying home, getting in a groove of life, and not having to travel to NY sounds like a dream I want for you. I hope your doc agrees. Please keep us posted and good luck tomorrow, hon! :hugs:


----------



## scoobybeans

boopin- You're so sweet. :hugs: I'd be happy to do the same for any of you ladies!

klik- Of course hun, it would be my pleasure! <3 It sounds like you're going to be staying home (which I actually think is a wonderful idea) but if you change your mind the offer still stands. Wow, you've got a lot going on. I hope your consultation goes well with your local doctor today and he or she allows you to proceed the way you want. I'm sorry things are difficult with DP. :hugs: TTC takes such a toll on relationships. As far as fostering, while I think it's a very noble endeavor it's a huge responsibility and comes with it's own set of highs and lows. Do you remember Savasanna? She's been fostering with her wife for years and her journal holds a wealth of information. When you get a chance I recommend giving it a read so you can get an idea how the process works. I'm sure it's different in the UK but you'll get the gist. Her journal is in the parenting section and I'm sure she'd be happy to answer any questions you have.

wish- I just found out I'm going to have a scan with my RE on 7/12, so we'll have appointments the same day. But of course we will. :haha:

AFM, got blood drawn this morning but probably won't get results back until tomorrow. I hope I'm not being naÃ¯ve about this, but I really think everything is okay. Still, the wait will be rough. :coffee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha, of course!! I love it! And follow your intuition - I'm sure everything is absolutely fine. You're almost at 10 weeks now and the placenta will fully take over. Even in my scan the other day, I saw how much smaller the yolk sac had become since it's being absorbed and taken over by the placenta. I'm sure you're right as rain! :) (that's an excellent song, by the way - Right as Rain - if anyone wants to look it up - by Chuck Ragan. He's amazing)

I actually ran into someone I know at the OB on Tues - I know SHE is preg, b/c her sister told us at the wedding we were all at at the end of May. I was only 5 wks then and she was 6. Anyway, neither of us spoke about why we were there, of course. So I played it off like it was a regular OB appt. So funny. 
Speaking of - so I don't get one OB at this place, I get them all! They all work at the hospital I'll be giving birth at so depending on if I just click with one or what kind of birth I have, I could have any one of them. I only saw a nurse the other day and she was sweet, as was the first one who took me to my room, and the sonographer was a sweetheart too. It feels like a village of people taking care of you. I dig it! But the next time I'm there, I'll see a doc.


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - good luck to you at your appt today. I hope you get all your wishes!


----------



## klik

Wish: thanks for all the thoughts and sympathy and support and encouragement! :hugs: I love that you keep finding these places that are so village-like. I wonder if it's them or if it's you! :winkwink: I'm really glad you feel it's a community, though--that's really important!

scooby: Wow, I'd be counting down the days til that scan--I'm sure you can't wait to see Moobley again! :hugs: 13 days to go! :winkwink: Thank you so much for renewing your unbelievably kind offer--you are just too sweet, really! I'd love it if some day we all get together with our LO's (mine and Boopin's being the littlest ones, of course)! Thanks also for pointing me to Sava's journal--of course I remember her, and I remember she was about to start fostering a baby when she had that fateful IVF she was so sure wouldn't work! :haha: What a pleasure it must have been to be proved wrong... I hope your progesterone number is really reassuring when you get it back, and that with the placenta taking over you can stop those pesky shots for good without worry, very soon! :hugs:

AFM: it's been an intense day... I went into my RE's office hoping for one thing and came out with something entirely different--mostly good different, but some bad, too. So, he's totally willing to treat me despite the ridiculous odds (I'll stop this fresh egg malarky soon enough, I swear--it will soon be time to move on to less improbable approaches.) But instead of natural cycle IMSI, which is all he was willing to offer me a year ago, he said the hope that the lead follicle was the best one and therefore would lead to decent pregnancy rates without the stims didn't actually pan out. The success rate was too low--he didn't remember the numbers off the top of his head but asked me to call embryology (I haven't done so yet...) He said I could do it if I wanted to, even in the same cycle as a HSG or a 3d HyCoSy, but I should expect chances to be low. I asked if there was an alternative, and to my utter shock they are now doing a mild stimulation protocol for old, DOR women like me. If I'd only known this earlier I could have stopped flying to NY and paying US healthcare prices for everything (they're not cheap here, but OOP in the US is just painful!) Not to mention the crazy disruption... Ugh! But I did learn a lot at Cornell, and I'm now using that knowledge. So, there's that.

Ok, long story slightly shortened, we're doing a couple of cycles of embryo banking with mild stims (oestrogen priming + 5 days of 100 Clomid + 225 Merional on alternate days til trigger; try to avoid cetrotide.) So, I'm kind of heartbroken by the complete certainty of no pregnancy for at least a couple more months while we try to collect enough embryos for a good solid attempt... But OTOH, what a relief that we can cycle here, with relatively low stims and a lab, RE, and embryologists that I trust. My doc in NY is cool with me cycling here (I was a little sad he let me go so easily, but hey). So yeah, we'll grab as many embryos as possible for some as-yet undetermined number of back-to-back cycles and then we'll do that uterine investigation to see if something's wrong with my poor womb... And then, finally, we'll start to transfer.

As for fostering, now that I've sort of embraced the idea, DP is sort of backing off somewhat. I think he was just expressing his frustration. I mean, this whole flying to NY thing has been totally my crazy idea, and he was kind enough to go along with it. So no wonder he needs change, and needs it now. But yeah, I'm not so sure anymore that it will happen.

It's not that I'm feeling super hopeful about any of this, but it's like I need to do this for closure before going for those frozen zygotes and frozen eggs, donor eggs, and finally adoption or surrogacy... It's my own very expensive, draining, and dramatic process of letting go, I suppose...

Sorry--I wrote a novel!

:hugs: to all...


----------



## boopin4baby

GREAT update klik!! I'm so happy for you & dh. You both deserve a break from traveling abroad for a couple/few months. I'm wishing you GL for your upcoming mild stim cycle and embryo banking!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

no apologies for the novel, klik!! I'm so happy to hear all the updates and that you get a well-deserved BREAK from the intensity of transfers and TWWs. Plug yourself into a socket and recharge, my dear! I hope you can make some fun summer plans now!! :hugs:
Has your doc ever suggested the ERA to make sure they are transferring on the right day, like I had? I don't know if that qualifies for when you're creating the eggs yourself or not. Might just be with DE since my body isn't actually ovulating.

I hope everyone has a wonderful and safe weekend! Be careful of those fireworks if you're in the States!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I'm so glad you're happy with your OBGYN's offices. There are 6 doctors in mine and apparently they rotate being on call, so they schedule you with all of them at one point or another so you'll meet whoever does your delivery. Sounds like a pretty good system.

klik- Wow, definitely a lot of information to process! Ultimately it sounds like good news though. When I was researching EPP I was on resolve.org and saw how many older ladies preferred and had success on low-stim cycles. It seems like a great option! It's a bummer that you won't get to transfer for a couple of months, but it will go by quickly. (And embryo banking is an awesome idea.) I think you and DP should plan something fun that's just for you! And while you wait, it won't hurt to do something like take royal jelly & COQ10 for egg quality (unless you already are- I forget!) I would absolutely love it if we could all get together for baby snuggles one day, that would be the best! <3

AFM, progesterone is still low and I'm pretty bummed but trying to stay calm. Looks like I'll be on PIO at least another week before we can try to wean off again. Part of me feels utterly unsurprised that there's a problem, because of COURSE there is. I was crying to DH this morning saying "Why can't I just be a normal pregnant woman? Why does my body suck so much?" I'm so worried that I'm going to have to stay on PIO for the whole pregnancy, or that- much worse- there's something wrong with the baby. :nope:

I'm trying not to let my imagination run away with me. We have DSS this weekend and are going to hunt for some fireworks and take it easy. I've got to find out when the fireworks are by me so I can sedate the pups, because they get super scared. (My vet gives me something to give them.) Once my neighbor held an impromptu fireworks display and my youngest dog wouldn't come out from under the kitchen table for hours. Poor little girl.


----------



## klik

Thanks, Boopin! I'm still not sure it's the right thing to do but I'm trying to wrap my head around it!

Wish: oh, yes, DP especially was so relieved when he realized there wouldn't be a transfer for a while, I think he all but forgot about the fostering! I haven't gotten used to the idea yet of having more control over my life, but when I'm a little less shellshocked I'll try to make some fun plans... Oooh, as for ERA, I think my RE is probably saving that for the "transfer" conversation he wants to have later on. I think it applies to any frozen transfers where ovulation is suppressed, yes, not just with donor eggs...

Scooby: thanks! It's a little weird that we had such an intense day yesterday and now DP is gone for a while... and pretty much as soon as he's back, my mom will be visiting. So we don't really get to do something alone together for about a month, at least. Though I'm thinking of moving my mom's trip, now that I know we can be in town for another few months... Look, as for your progesterone levels, I'd be worried sick, too. I don't blame you even a little bit for being so worried. FWIW, though, I have read that there can be perfectly good ongoing pregnancies on shockingly low levels of progesterone (I can't remember what now, but it was a one-digit number!)--I'm sure you've been web searching like crazy, so you've probably seen something like that already... Also, some women just need progesterone support, period. This may well be another contributing factor to your not having gotten pregnant before. But I can't wait until you have your next scan, and can hopefully be reassured that all continues to go well... :hugs:

As for your doggies panicking due to fireworks, I hope they're ok over the next few days--it's so sad to see dogs cowering...


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh klik - see, that's one month down already! :) silver linings, right? and it's summer and summer seems to blow by so it'll be fall soon enough and you'll be back to transferring. :)

scooby - ugh, i'm so sorry about the progesterone. At least there is a way to keep it up for you! I had my test too and as hopeful as I was to get off the shots, I readied myself to have to be on them another 2 weeks or whatnot. B/c yeah - like you said - there HAS to be something, of course! But remember, you're doing VERY well and so is little Moobley. Textbook except for this so if you need a little extra assist, so be it. I know we've talked about this but would you want to switch to Crinone, maybe? I have some I can send to you! Maybe if you don't need THAT much help, then Crinone might be a more comfortable way to go for you. But I know that it's kinda also easier with a one-and-done shot. lmk

I hope the pups are ok this weekend. We have to worry about ours too - 2 rescues + fireworks = sad pups.


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- It might not be the worst thing if you moved your mom's trip. Maybe it would be good for you and DP to have some alone time together that had nothing to do with TTC. You'll decompress soon and be much better off for it! :hugs: Thank you for the info and your thoughts on the progesterone. That helped a lot!

wish- Thank you for your offer! If I need to continue long term on the progesterone, I may just take you up on that. My RE's office is all about PIO but maybe my OBGYN would let me switch. We shall see! Our dogs are rescues too, and neither are fans of loud noises. When Lola was a puppy she was afraid of the kids going by on skateboards. (Of course, she was afraid of everything back then!) I hope yours are okay this weekend! Did you get the results of your blood test yet? Have they scheduled your NT scan?

Well I posted this in my journal but yeah, back on PIO every day until 7/14. As much as it hurts and I hate it, I've also been less stressed since I've been back on. Next scan bumped up to Wednesday!!! Unfortunately DH can't come because we need him in the office, but I should be able to get some pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## Asterimou

Hi all, do you remember me. So much on the thread it's impossible to catch up so if anyone wants to give me a quick update please do ;)

Me and DH have been to a few adoption meetings and we're starting our prep course in September. There's still a lot to investigate and it could be years until we're matched but it feels like a good road to be on at the moment and I'm enjoying life again. You are all stronger than I was with ivf. It really did bring out the worst in me, even looking at photos of me from that time I can see the sadness behind my eyes. I know it's not like that for everyone but for me it just wasn't right. Just wanted to check in and say hi and that I hope you're all doing okay with whatever life is throwing at you xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I'm glad that you are able to cycle at home and avoid the stress (and money!) that comes from traveling. It sounds like you have a plan to keep you going, which is awesome. Hopefully you and DH are getting some "you time" together. :hugs:

Scooby - I'm not sure if it makes you feel better or not, but my doctor never checked my progesterone again after the initial check when we confirmed hcg for pregnancy and I was doing PIO. She automatically weans her patients at 10 weeks regardless. Hopefully you can stop the PIO for good soon. :hugs:

Wish - The medical group that my doctor is part of has about 6 OBs that are spread across 3 neighboring cities. The doctors rotate being on-call at the hospital, so unless your delivery is scheduled (c-section or induction), you wouldn't necessarily know who is going to be there when you arrive to give birth. If this baby lasts until my scheduled delivery date (July 31!), then my doctor will be doing my c-section. If she comes sooner, then I get whoever is there. I've met most of the doctors at one point or another. I'm hoping that little Sarah holds out until my scheduled delivery date as I prefer my own doc. :)

Boopin - I hope all is going well on your end!

Aster - I've been wondering how you were doing! It's so great to hear from you and read your update! It sounds like you are in a good place right now, and I wish you all the best with the adoption stuff!

AFM - I'm now 35 weeks along (OMG!). No hospital bags packed yet, but the process of putting the house back together is coming along. The downstairs is done as it's DDs birthday tomorrow, and I wanted it clean for the family gathering birthday party that we had for her here this past Sunday. I can't believe she's turning 3! Her room is clean, Sarah's room is clean, and the rest of the upstairs is getting there. I have 3 days of work this week (no training since my company forced the contractors to take furlough this week and my backup can't work), and 5 more days next week and then I'll officially be on leave for the rest of the year. I can't wait to be done with work -- I've got major "senioritis" right now. My next doctor appointment will be next Monday, and then I *think* we move to weekly appointments after that until the baby comes. 

Forgive any typos - posting from a cell phone is hard. LOL


----------



## klik

Wish: actually, the first bit of the month is a bit slow, as DP is not here. He also has a bad habit of calling when he's with his friend, so we don't get any time to speak just the two of us... But hey, it's all good... how are you feeling? :hugs: Hope your dogs did ok with the fireworks...

Scooby: your dogs, too, I hope they did ok with the fireworks--I guess you had them sedated... I hope your scan today goes beautifully, and gives you that extra strength to keep going on the PIO... :hugs:

Asterimou: it's super nice to hear from you! I don't really remember exactly where you left off so I'll go off the top of my head... I've just spent a year travelling to and from New York and all I have to show for it is a miscarriage and three frozen zygotes... Disneyfan is almost due, as you can see! Amanda had baby Brielle a little while ago... Wish is pregnant with twins (something like 10 weeks?) Scooby is pregnant with a singleton, having a scan today (also around 10 weeks). Sava got pregnant on that last IUI she was talking about. Hope came back briefly to talk about how difficult birth and the immediate aftermath had been, but she and her baby seem well... Boopin is on to choosing a new egg donor for another attempt. I missed loads of detail, of course, but that's some sort of summary, anyway. I'm so happy you're in a better place! TTC this intensively is certainly very difficult... I can't say I'm happy at the moment, but to keep going is the only thing I really know how to do--otherwise I really would be unhappy... But I love that you're going down the path that makes sense for you--you'll be such wonderful parents to whatever lucky child gets to have you! :hugs:

Disneyfan: Thanks! :hugs: It will definitely be less stressful and WAY cheaper... Curious how it will turn out, but let's see... FX'ed that Sarah hangs on until her scheduled due date!!! :hugs: As for your cleaning up exercise, wow, I'm so full of admiration! And you're super pregnant, too! Wow! Anyway, it all sounds like good developments--I wish you patience until your work is done, and luck beyond!

AFM: Baseline scan was on Monday. I had a cyst I didn't have before, so I had to get bloodwork done to see if it was producing any oestrogen or progesterone (but it was probably just left over from egg retrieval). I was afraid they'd cancel due to elevated oestrogen because I was wearing the patch, so I asked the sonographer to leave a note for the doctor... Then I was afraid they'd cancel because my AFC was "only" 4 (with the sonographer who tends to underestimate) and my doctor had considered nixing the cycle if it was <5. All in all, I spent an anxious afternoon, but finally got the go-ahead. Today will be day 3 of Clomid + alternate-day Merional... Curious how this cycle will unfold. DP doesn't even know cycle has started, as I don't really want to talk about it in front of his buddy. *sigh*


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - Thanks! Fantastic summary as always! I'm glad that you were able to proceed with your cycle. Hopefully the cyst remains under control for you. Best of luck getting the most out of this one. You've definitely got the drive, mind power, and determination to get this. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

aster! so good to hear from you, i'm so glad you came back to us. Sounds like you've found your happiness again. I was so sad reading that you could tell physically that IVF and TTC were dragging you down. :( For me, I could tell the adoption path was too daunting so I applaud you for going that route. I can't wait to see what your future holds!! I hope you'll stay with us and share!

klik - good summary! and got the weeks on the nose! Ugh, you and DH will square everything away soon, I know it. I'm glad the other day's anxiety was unfounded and all is good and approved. How's the Clomid treating you?

scooby - how'd the pups do? we didn't have too many fireworks near us, thankfully, so I think my FIL's were fine. How are you feeling? I can't WAIT to hear about your scan today!! GOOD LUCK!! Hi Moobley!! :wave:

disney - :wohoo: I can't believe you're so close! And that's some deep cleaning to already have completed for DD's bday so you're in great shape. Question on the cleaning - did you change to more natural/less chemical cleaning supplies? I was thinking of looking up Honest Co's stuff but I'm assuming it's expensive.

boopin - how's the donor hunt doing?

afm - what was supposed to be a nice relaxing weekend ended up being a weekend of illness! i got a cold on Sunday that turned into a flu/fever. I took some Theraflu that night and it broke right away, so that was good. But the cold part is still lingering and feels like it is making its way to my chest. I am trying to fight that b/c I don't need bronchitis. I'm so pissed b/c I know I'm sick from working too much and I hate them for it. 
Anyway - babies are still fine, I'm assuming. 10+2 today. We told my FIL, BIL and SIL yesterday, it was a great surprise for them all. My BIL/SIL have a 7 mo old so she'll be the oldest cousin! That'll be all we tell for a little bit, though I have my girls weekend this weekend and I can't see getting by without spilling it.

My symptoms already seem to be waning or changing a bit, which of course is making me anxious a little. My boobs don't hurt as much, unless I'm just getting used to the pain now. But I don't seem to be as hungry as often anymore, that's more back to normal. But when the hunger hits, I need food ASAP still. And maybe instead of fatigue, I'm feeling a little insomnia - I'll be so tired but can't fall right to sleep, my eyes hurt, but my brain is going going going. Sigh.


----------



## scoobybeans

aster- Wonderful to hear an update from you, especially such a happy one! IVF is so intense and I didn't cope well with the stress either, especially the first time. I think it's so cool how many different options are out there and that there really does seem to be a perfect fit for all of us. Wishing you the best of luck!

Disney- Wow, I'm in awe of your energy levels at 35 weeks! If I have half as much as you at that stage I'll consider myself lucky lol. What do you think you'll be packing for your hospital bag? I've heard such differing opinions on that, so I'm very curious! Happy birthday to DD! It goes so fast doesn't it? I'm so glad you get to stop work soon! Thank you for sharing about your progesterone. It's nice to hear things like that, because Google makes everything sound so dire.

klik- Even sedated my dogs were super not okay with the fireworks. :nope: I'm not exaggerating when I say we had about 6 or 7 different displays going on at the same time, so it seriously sounded like a war zone. It must have been so confusing and scary for them. Lola barked the whole time and Keema curled up into a ball in the corner until it was over. We felt so bad for them. For us, however, it was wonderful. We saw a bunch of fireworks right over the lake in our backyard! I can't believe you're already cycling again. You do sound a bit stressed, so I hope you have a good support system at home and something you can do for stress relief. :hugs: Listening to music, cooking, gardening, hiking, reading, watching funny movies... whatever makes you happiest!

wish- I'm so sorry you're sick! Awesome that you got to tell some family this weekend. They must be so excited for you guys! My symptoms have changed a lot the past couple of weeks too, and I'm also not sleeping as soundly. Are you having cravings? I definitely am lol. Right now it's egg salad/hard boiled eggs and cucumbers (not at the same time!) This is a good switch from last week, when it was Ben & Jerry's strawberry cheesecake ice cream and crumb cake. :haha:

Scan went well today! I posted a pic on my journal if anyone wants to see :) Moobley is measuring one day ahead and they kept joking around about how big he/she is and how big its head is. (Great.) Heartbeat was 169 and I got to see the baby moving it's little arms and legs! :cloud9: It was the coolest.

The doctor also talked to me about my progesterone. I declined a blood test today since I'll likely get one on Friday and my arm needs a break. He suggested I'll be stopping cold turkey next Friday. I'll be 11w6d then, so I think I'm okay with that. I will talk to my OBGYN though and see if she wants to continue monitoring me. But now that I know the baby is growing on track, I'm definitely not as stressed about it anymore.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I'm not sleeping great either, but thankfully last night I slept soundly. I needed it. Nope, no cravings yet! Kinda wish I would have some. I cannot pass by a cupcake without taking one, though. I NEVER have a sweet tooth and I've bought KitKats on a whim, cupcakes, cake bites...if it's there, it's like the word 'no' doesn't exist.

oh and you asked about my bloods - my panel that they took at last week's OB appt hasn't come back yet (or they haven't told me about it) but I did get my progesterone check back sameday last Friday and I'm off PIO, estrodiol and baby aspirin. I didn't want to say anything b/c it was the day you found out you had to stay on PIO. :hugs:
So now I'm just on prenatal, DHA and then my thyroid meds and they'll continue to monitor my thyroid throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Um, sounds to me like you're craving sweets! :haha: Aww, you didn't have to spare my feelings about the PIO but thank you. :hugs: I'm so glad all is well! And I'm so glad they're keeping a close eye on your thyroid. I really think that was your issue this whole time.

How is everyone else doing? Any fun plans for the weekend? DH and I might go to a local comic con, but my energy level is so low right now that the thought of being on my feet all day & fighting crowds is kinda... :sleep:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA! see?? I can't even tell when I'm having symptoms! I have hit a WALL the past couple nights at 5:30 where I literally cannot keep my eyes open but b/c I only cat nap, I don't call it 'fatigue'. And I am kinda blaming it on the cold right now.

I'm going to Mohegan Sun (a giant casino resort in CT) with a bunch of girlfriends this weekend! I know, I'm already run down and should stay home but this has been planned for months and I think it'll be good for me to have some downtime that's not just napping on the couch.
I actually head to NYC in October for the big ComiCon there again! Can't wait! Though I might be a little big by then!! HAHA!


----------



## Asterimou

Thanks for the updates and hellos, and big congrats on all those BFPs. I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies and births. For those still on the journey it just shows persistence pays off! I wish you all the best in your continued TTC and have everything crossed for you. 

Adoption is daunting but when you hear some of the stories and those kids that would have an even tougher time without a caring home it does make me feel it's right for me. We are all so wonderfully different thank goodness;)


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Aster!! :wave: I'm happy to hear that you found the right mommy path for you. And that's all that matters!! :hugs:


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I'm sure the cold isn't helping matters! I'm finding I have lots of energy in the mornings, but when I run around and do stuff for a few hours I really feel it in the evening. Also, when I'm really tired there's no gradual "falling asleep" process. I'm just DONE lol. I've been to Mohegan Sun, it's so much fun! I hope you have the best time! Have you decided if you're going to tell your friends yet? I think we're skipping NYCC this year, but if I go we should definitely meet up!

aster- Thank you! My DH was adopted, and all we know about his birth mom is that she was 16. I'm glad she knew she wasn't capable of being a mom yet, so that DH's mom and dad got the chance to adopt him and give him a wonderful home. I know he was better off with them! I'm sure it's a tough process, but isn't everything? It'll be so worth it in the end. :hugs:

boopin- I popped on your journal to see if there was an update but I didn't see one. Off to stalk you now! ;)

klik- Hope you're having a good week and starting to unwind from all of the travel!

Disney- You're in the home stretch now! I hope you're not too uncomfortable and you have an easy delivery and recovery!

Amanda- I know Brianne was struggling a bit the last time you check in, but hopefully things have greatly improved since then! (And that she's given her mama some relief!)

AFM, I've got my OBGYN visit today. Looking forward to hearing the heartbeat or maybe even getting another scan! (I know, I'm greedy lol.) It's a gloomy, rainy day in NY today... It's not making me super motivated to get work done, and it's Friday to boot! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I had such a great time at Mohegan with the girls! yes, I told them and they were beyond thrilled. I have 2 really good friends in the group that live in Albany and CT so I never see them so it was so nice to be with them all weekend. 
I was the first one in bed every night and of course they were all very understandable. 

yes, we'll definitely have to meet up if you go to NYCC!!!

Aster, I'm definitely thankful for people like you!! :hugs:


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: thank you so much! I hope these last few weeks are pretty easy, and that your delivery this time is a comparative breeze!!! :hugs:

Wish: lol, I love that you didn't notice what you had was a craving for sweets! A friend told me a while about "pregnancy brain"--I guess that's one of your symptoms! :haha: Seriously, I'm sorry your sleep is so disturbed... but really glad you got to tell your friends in person, and that you didn't have to make up excuses to be able to go to bed early! Glad you had a good time! :hugs:

Scooby: Sorry your dogs were scared of the fireworks--glad you enjoyed them, though, and glad they're over now! I'm so, so glad your scan went well! What a relief!!! Also great that you won't have to take PIO for the duration... Hm, I'll go stalk your journal now to see if the Ob/Gyn appt went well--I hope it went beautifully, and that you got to see and hear Moobley to your heart's content!!! :hugs:

Asterimou: persistence doesn't always pay off, but some of us (me!) are really stubborn! Adoption is an amazing, generous act... You're doing so much good... It will be wonderful, a dearly wished-for child meeting dearly wished-for good, caring parents... :hugs:

AFM: had scan/bloodwork today. I don't know what to think... By now I would have expected no development yet, but instead I have a 16.5, a 14, 2 11s, and some 6s. They sort of try to make this mild-stim sort of cycle as natural-like as possible, so I guess we won't really be angling for those 11s (though they are so tempting!) Bloodwork is mixed: oestrogen is nice and high but LH is at 10. Now, that could just be "normal" at this point because of the Clomid (which tends to elevate LH)... or it could be the beginning of a surge. But still, I'm not supposed to take anything to prevent ovulation. I'm really anxious that I'll ovulate overnight, or that I'll surge tomorrow and then won't be able to stop the surge... And converting to IUI will be useless--my lining is only at 4... High drama! At least DP is back so I can talk my anxieties at him to my heart's content...


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh klik! how confusing!! i honestly have no idea what to think - I hope the 16.5 and the 14 get in gear and you have at least 2 to work with. Why cycle day are you on/day of stims? How's your body liking the lesser stim cycle?

disney - last week of work, right?? WOOO!!! Baby girl will be here soon! how are you feeling?

hahahaa preg brain - definitely sometimes but I did feel flightier earlier on than I do now. I think b/c it all just feels so natural, and it's not like I'm waking DH up at 2am asking for a jelly donut (apparently my MIL did this!). 
For now, my symptoms have changed - I'm no longer crazy hungry and actually can't eat as much now. I had 3 slices of pizza last night and was miserable. I can usually eat 3 slices with no problem. And I hadn't had much to eat the rest of the day, so it's not like I was continuously stuffing myself. Also, my face is now starting to break out a bit. I think a bump might be starting too b/c I just feel thick now. And twisting to see things or turn around is pulling a bit more now.
I really need to get control over what I'm eating. I need more veggies and less sweets/junk. I've been very good about proteins, though.


----------



## klik

Thanks, Wish! 2 is what we're hoping for now, yes... Lol, I love the image of your MIL waking your FIL up and asking for a jelly donut! I imagine DP would tell me to go get it myself! :haha: Meh, it's annoying that the symptoms move around so much, so that you have to be constantly on your toes to find out what you need... Also shame about the breaking out... As for the bump, it's about time--there are two in there after all! :hugs:

Hi to everyone else!

AFM: continued high drama! My follicles grew insanely since yesterday (or, alternatively, the two sonographers measure differently)--the 14 became an 18 and the 16.5 became a 22. Go figure! Lining is at 5mm, so if we had to convert to IUI that just wouldn't work... My doctor called in the afternoon so we could discuss whether to trigger tonight or wait one more day. Today is CD10, so it's kind of early to trigger for me... But the E2 levels are good and the follicle sizes are good... He ended up having to stop our afternoon conversation and he called back at like 6:30pm to keep talking about it. Very sweet. In the end we decided to err on the side of caution and trigger tonight, rather than wait one day to encourage better maturation but then risk me surging... I guess if nothing fertilizes or if the embryos are bad we'll know we should have waited... Meh, I'm pretty nervous. ER is on Wednesday... My mom is arriving that day so I can't pick her up at the airport... :dohh: But she'll be ok--she'll take a taxi and the cleaner will be home to open the door for her... Ugh. It will be a really stressful 2.5 days, until at least we get a fertilization report...


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhh exciting stuff, klik!! FX'ed that they are both good and fertilize well! you're not transferring back, though, right? aren't you batching?


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Glad you had fun at Mohegan and glad you told your friends! Funny, my appetite has also decreased over the past week or so, and I feel fuller faster. So exciting that your bump is starting! Mine is to the point where within about 2 weeks I know I 100% won't be able to hide this anymore.

klik- I swear, I don't think there's such a thing as a cycle that goes smoothly! I think triggering last night was the right move, though, and I really hope your get both of those two lead follicles. I'm sorry for the stress! :hugs: So is the plan to freeze after fertilization and bank?

AFM, I've got my exit interview with the RE tomorrow. They'll check my P4 and I guess release all of my documents to me? I know they usually do a scan, but since I requested a scan last week and just had one on Friday they may not. But hey, if they want to, I'd love to see Moobley again ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

exactly, scooby! though my eyes are still wanting all the foods so I eat myself into pain. Trying to not do that.

That's so exciting that you graduate tomorrow!! Yeah, they'll probably give you all your records but they can also fax them over to your OB if you need. I wish my RE office got to see the nuggets a couple more times but after that first scan, they booted me out (with the promise to return to show off my bump and then babies!)

maybe i'm not getting a bump yet and just imagining it. First bite of food for the day though and BOOM. Belly. I'm definitely having to utilize the hair tie around the button trick for jeans.

i'm so nervous about my appt tomorrow. It's just so hard to have faith.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies! 3 more days left of work until I'm free!! (3 days too many if you ask me - hahaha). I had my 36 week doctor visit yesterday. All continues to progress smoothly. I'm getting irregular but noticeable contractions, but nothing that makes me think she's coming just yet. As excited as we are to meet her, we are not ready for her to come out yet! I finished cleaning the new guest room on Saturday (my former office) and got fresh sheets on the bed. My silly mom thought she'd just sleep in a sleeping bag on the floor in DD1's room! I have some minor tidying up to do in our bedroom, and we need to clean our bathroom. I'd like to tackle my closet but likely won't get to it or care to bother. We will see once my leave starts. What I really need to do is get my hospital bag put together and get the fabrics from the infant car seat washed! The base is installed in the car, so that's at least something. 

Klik - I'm rooting for you tomorrow! C'mon little eggies - make your momma proud! Enjoy your visit with your mom!

Wish - Early on, I distinctly recall that "I'm full" feeling when eating dinner. I blamed it on there being less room in there even if I didn't know if anything was competing for space with my stomach yet. I definitely got the evening bloat and looked more preggers at night than in the morning. I employed the hairband trick when I was out and about and lived in sweats or yoga pants at home. :)

Scooby - It's exciting that you are graduating! My RE does visits at 6 weeks, 8 weeks, and 10 weeks before graduating you to your OB. She gave us an initial scan and did my blood work this time around, but I didn't ask for more scans. I certainly wanted to, but I was able to start seeing my OB around 9 weeks, so it was ok. 

Boopin - Any news on the potential donor?

Aster - You have such a great attitude. It's great to have you back here. Feel free to stick around!

Amanda - If you are lurking, I hope all is going well and that you are getting some sleep!

Ok - I think that's all I can handle from posting on my phone.


----------



## klik

Thanks, Wish! Yeah, no transfer, just batching (assuming there's something to freeze!) I'll be saving all my 2ww anxiety for later :winkwink:. I'm sorry you're feeling nervous for today--nerves are only natural, especially as you've suffered so much to get to where you are now. But I'm sure you and the nuggets are all doing great--I hope you get lots of confirmation of that today! :hugs: Sad that you had to say goodbye to your lovely clinic so early but they'll love seeing your bump when it's nice and huge and then meeting the nuggets once they've joined us in the outside world! :hugs:

Scooby: yes, there's always something! The plan is to freeze on day 3--this clinic doesn't freeze on day 1, so I'll just have to live with the somewhat lower survival rate for thawing the day-3s... Every step is nerve-racking! I hope you get your extra bonus peek at Moobley at your exit interview today--great that you're graduating onto the next huge step! :hugs:

Disneyfan: Thank you! As always, I'm in awe of your efficiency! So sweet that your mom just thought she'd sleep in a sleeping bag, and so lovely that she won't have to! I wish you a lot of patience for these last three days of work, and I hope Sarah waits until you're ready for her! :hugs:

AFM: a little discomfort, but no real pain... I'm bleeding quite a bit--but I think at Cornell they give you medication to stop the bleeding, and here they don't. I got the "sometimes there aren't eggs inside the follicles" talk beforehand, which was scary! But they actually retrieved 3 eggs--one is smaller, though, and likely immature. I get both maturity and fertilization report tomorrow. The woman next to me (no privacy here!) had 3 good-sized follicles but it looks like two of them had ovulated, as her LH had surged on trigger day... So she only got one... I really felt for her, and I felt really lucky that we decided to trigger on Monday after all...


----------



## Wish2BMom

3!! that's wonderful, klik! good start to what will, I'm sure, continue to be a successful (albeit trying sometimes) process for you. I'm so glad you can also bank all of your TWW stress into later times. Has DH returned from his trip yet? How are you two doing?

aster - what's new?

disney - eeeee! 3 days left! Yeah, i'm in awe of all you're doing around the house too. You actually inspired me a little - I've been putting myself in a bit of a bubble - not carrying my own stuffed laundry basket, not carrying the 25lb box of cat litter...I said forget that yesterday. I will do what I need to do. Not OVERdo it but yanno, stop being a wimp. That's cute about your Mom - silly lady. No floors for her!

scooby - good luck today!! that reminds me, I need to send flowers or something to my RE team as a thank you. Or I can bring them something when I first visit.

so yeah, OB appt today to hear the heartbeats at 3:30. I can't wait. I have to be on a sales demo call for 4 hrs this morning so at least that eats up most of the day. I'm still caught between 'yay! I can't wait!' and 'man, let's just get it over with in case it's bad...' My anxiety is mainly coming from my last trip there - I ran into a friend in the lobby who didn't know I knew she was preg. I tried to play it off like I was finally going to a 'big girl' gyno. I found out later (her cousin is actually my good friend) that she was there for her first u/s and they couldn't find the HB, so she had lost it. :cry: She was a week ahead of me. So that was a little traumatizing for me, though clearly not about me whatsoever.
But it will be DIFFERENT for me today, RIGHT?!


----------



## klik

Wish: thanks! Yes, DP is back and I've managed not to kill him, so he was able to make his contribution today. Mom is here too, so full house! DP and I are in a better place now--I just gave him a hard time when he got back but you know, it's really nice that he's around now... How are you and your DH?! I remember you were rowing but have assumed everything has been patched up long since! I'm so sorry to hear about your acquaintance... So unbelievably heartbreaking... This is so, so difficult sometimes...

But yes. It will be different for you. This is actually happening, finally! You will be a mom--doubly so, in fact. :hugs: Good luck! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

so glad to hear you guys are ok! We are good too - I've run it by him the last few times we've told people and he's been fine. He just wanted to be a part of the decision or KNOW that I was telling people rather than being left out in the dark, as he has been for a lot of this process as you know, since they don't have to DO much.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! doppler scan was awesome yesterday, if a little too brief for my taste! But they both sounded perfect! like little treadmill runners, as DH pointed out. HA!

The goal now is to relaaaaaxxxxxxxx. Doc said we could. :haha: First step to that was passing out on the couch at around 6:15 last night. 

klik - fert report? how'd we do?


----------



## klik

Wish, I'm ecstatic to hear your doppler scan went well! Hurray for the little treadmill runners! :wohoo::wohoo: Also super happy your doc said you could relax! Passing out on the couch early sounds heavenly... I'm sooooo happy for you! :hugs:

Also really glad you and your DH have patched things up! Funny, I was thinking in a way that was a good quarrel to have--I hadn't realized it was about whom you were telling when... The only reason you had this conflict is that you've never been this far before, and you don't yet know what the other's needs and boundaries are. It's almost like learning to live together all over again! :hugs:

I'm ecstatic to say all three eggs fertilized. I was truly surprised. I could have sworn one of them would be immature, and was spending my energy fretting about the other two. I hope all three survive til Saturday, when they'll be frozen... I've never lost an embryo before day 3, so I'm not really prepared for that particular disappointment... Also, at the moment I'm at peace with freezing them, as my lining had only grown to 5--that's no place for embryos... I'm hoping to do two more back-to-back retrievals and then talk again to our doctor re. how to get my uterus in a better position for transfer. I need to sort this lining problem, somehow... But hey, for this particular protocol, so far so good!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I hear ya, by the end of the day I look HUGE. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, that's just awful. I hope she's okay and will get her sticky baby soon! Congrats on hearing two healthy, strong heartbeats!! I'm so glad you're under doctor's orders to relax ;) Have they scheduled your NT scan yet? Are you getting the Harmony test?

Disney- Hooray for being done with work!!! :dance: I'm sure you'll get all of that last minute stuff done before baby arrives. Your mom sounds like mine lol. She's so low key. My dad is the high maintenance one ;) Curious what you'll be packing in your hospital bag, if you'd like to share.

klik- That's amazing news!!! 100% fertilization has got to be an indication of a good cycle. :thumbup: As far as your lining, is there actual medication that helps, like Estradiol? I'm sure you guys will figure it out! I really feel like you're getting so close now...

AFM, everything is great except this lingering progesterone issue. Here's the story: at my OBGYN last Friday afternoon, after taking shots every night, it was over 40. I took it Friday, Saturday & Sunday, skipped Monday night, took it Tuesday. Bloods on Wednesday were 24.9. Then I skipped it Wednesday night AND Thursday night and got a blood draw today.

The truth is that I didn't follow my doctor's orders this week. She wanted me to reduce to half the amount but continue taking it every night, and honestly I'm just so sore and so done with this that I went to every other day instead. I felt like that would be fine since it was so high on Friday, and at my ultrasound on Wednesday we saw the placenta forming.

DH and I talked about it last night and decided to skip 2 days in a row and just see where I am. I'll take my shot tonight no matter what, but I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and I just feel like enough is enough at this point. Obviously I'll do whatever I have to, but if my levels are still okay after missing two nights in a row I'll feel okay getting off of this stuff. What do you guys think?


----------



## klik

Scooby: thanks! To me it doesn't feel close, between the freezing and the lining being unreliable, but it does feel like we're on a better path now... As for adding oestrogen to build the lining, the first thing we have to do is find out whether the hysteroscopy I had in Feb damaged my uterus. If it doesn't look like that happened, my next suspicion is actually that my uterus has become de-sensitized to oestrogen, since I've been doing lots of back-to-back oestrogen priming cycles, with stims that also cause oestrogen to increase. I'd hope taking a couple months off would bring it back to normal, but if not then letrozole should help with that. Anyway, we'll have to cross that bridge only when we get to it--for now, much as I fret about it, I have to stay focussed on collecting eggs and making embryos.

Re. your progesterone dilemma, I'm frankly torn... My rational side tells me it's probably ok--that the placenta has probably mostly taken over by now, and that previous attempts at weaning yourself have not wrought disaster. I'm also swayed by the fact that many clinics just don't check after week 10. However, personally I have a conscience that weighs heavy, and it causes me to err on the side of caution--the thinking there goes, "if I don't follow directions and I have a miscarriage, I'll blame myself forever." In my case, the heavy-conscience side wins almost every time, so frankly I'd personally probably be following directions to the letter. Rationally, though, it does seem to me like you should be ok... And I can totally understand you're sick of the shots. Good luck!!! :hugs:

Oh, almost forgot: all 3 embryos survived and were frozen today. They're all 8-cell, somehow--seriously, it's like this protocol was created just for me! Two are presumably top-quality and one is "very good." Ideal scenario: two more in August and two more in September, then take as long as necessary to get my uterus ready and start transferring... I'm going to need a lot of luck...


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - Wishing you all the LUCK in the WORLD!! KMFX!! :dust:

P.S. Remember amanda using Viagra to thicken her lining?? Maybe that'll work for you, too!! :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney - HAPPY 37 WEEKS aka WINTER MELON WEEK!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls! I've tried to catch up, so hopefully I don't miss anything!

Klik, 3 frozen? That's amazing! Hopefully you have indeed found the right protocol. As for lining, my issue was that it wasn't trilaminar, and the Viagra did indeed fix the quality every time. Maybe worth an ask? 

Scooby, looks like apart from the progesterone issue, all is good? I'm like Klik, always err on the side of caution and do what the drs order. That being said, you know your own body and gotta do what's right for you! Hopefully it all levels out once the placenta fully takes over!

Wish, feels good when the dr says you can relax, eh? How far are you now? Will you find out genders? So happy you got to hear the two strong heartbeats!

Disney, so close now! When did DD arrive? Early? Late? What do you think about this one? 

Aster, boopin, how are you?

AFM, We are still trying to get Brielle's reflux under control. Zantac seems to maker happier, once the dose gets readjusted for her weight. (Already 12.5lbs!). However the reflux is causing the awful choking episodes which happen 2-3 times a day. She's been able to work it out herself so far, but it only takes one time. Her dr told me to take an infant cpr class. Due to this, I'm sure I've developed post partum anxiety, which I'll be taking to my dr about next week. I won't drive anywhere alone with her, for fear of her choking and me not able to do anything about it. Thankfully DH was off for the first 6 weeks, then went back to work last week, and now has 3 more weeks off. Other than that, she's started smiling and being more interactive, which is pretty neat :) already a week away from 2 months!


----------



## klik

Thanks, Boopin! :hugs: Thanks for reminding me of the Viagra--excellent point! I can't wait to tackle this problem, but for now I have to put it aside and focus on getting more embryos... How's the donor-picking process going? :hugs:

Disneyfan: wow, 37 weeks?! You are soooooo close... Keeping my fingers SUPER crossed for the easiest possible delivery!!! :hugs:

Amanda, so nice to hear from you! I'll totally ask about Viagra when we get to transfer time, thanks! Re. Brielle, I'm glad the reflux medication helps, but I can completely understand your anxiety... Poor sweetheart--it must be horrible to see her choking like that multiple times every single day... I really, really hope the reflux stops before your DH has to go back to work! It occurs to me, her reflux echoes your own terrible nausea... Again, I hope it doesn't last much longer... Excellent that she's smiling and being interactive already! It's sooooo nice when you start getting that sort of feedback from your beloved baby!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello ladies! :wave:

disney - eee!! done with work and ready for little Sarah to come into the world!! course, she can hold off for a little while longer :) How are you feeling?

klik - 3!!!! AMAZING!!! I'm SO happy for you and I can't wait to see if you can get another 3 in the next 2 cycles. 9 would be out of this world!!! I love how you're able to focus on one thing at a time right now too. Eases the stress a bit. You'll get all of the building blocks in place and be SO ready to conceive!! And if I learned anything about the quality rating of the embryos....FOR REAL...don't let that fret you! Since my little nuggets were both the lower quality ones (3BB) and the 2 "better" ones didn't take (4AB). Just b/c they are a certain grade at the time of freezing doesn't mean they can't morph into awesomeness the very next hour/day after thawing! :hugs:

Amanda - so good to hear from you!! Poor little pumpkin AND mama - you guys are going through the wringer. I hope she can work out of the reflux soon and it's part of physical development. I'm assuming you have been told all of the tricks and have all of the stuffs to try to help her maintain a constant angled position and all of that? 

boopin - going to read your journal next but how are things coming along for you? picked a donor yet?

scoob - I think I'm with the girls but I'm also with them b/c my DH would totally be on the docs side and tell me to suck it up! haha! But like klik, I totally get the rationale for skipping a couple of nights too. Either way, I hope your bloods came out fine and you're good to go! Please update!

afm - camping this weekend was SO fun and relaxing. Albeit a little wet b/c it rained a lot but that didn't bring us down. It stayed away when we needed it to - on a hike to some falls that were beautiful. So got some exercise in too. We were with our friends who are all family to each other and like extended family to us and we told them all on Sat that we are preg with twins and everyone about died! Course some had their suspicions b/c I haven't had alcohol at any event in the past 2 months and I'm always up for at least a glass of wine. I knew that was going to be the telling point!
scoob - I do have my NT scan tomorrow. I haven't even been asked about a Harmony or anything so I'll ask about that tomorrow. I was told, though, that since my egg is 24 yrs old, I don't need any extra testing or monitoring or anything. So the only extra monitoring I'll have is due to them being twins. Once-a-month scans until 28 weeks, then biweekly until 36 weeks and then weekly. Though the biweekly/weekly could change up in between there due to whatever extra stuff they want to watch, but we'll figure that all out later. And b/c they are di/di twins, that's the best case scenario so they really aren't all that worried all around.
I think that's it! I'll update tomorrow after my scan. It's first thing in the morning, thankfully.


----------



## klik

Wish: thank you! So true about quality... It quickly becomes immaterial once you transfer!

Your weekend sounds absolutely lovely, and it's great that you got to tell some excellent friends! The hike sounds beautiful... Good luck on your NT scan! I hope/trust that all goes well! As for the Harmony (or equivalent) test, personally I would ask for it, even with embryos from 24-year-old eggs... Chromosomal abnormalities can happen at any age, they're just way more common in older women... So, personally, I'd want to confirm that the risk of anything like that is indeed very low... Sorry, unpleasant stuff to think about, but I'm the erring-on-the-side-of-caution type... Still, good luck tomorrow--I hope and trust you will only get good news!

AFM: oestrogen patch went on today, to prepare for another cycle... AF should be this weekend, give or take a few days (my follicular phase was really short this cycle, so not sure how that will affect the luteal phase). And then I start again. Weekend was good--mom and DP and I went to a botanical garden--she loved it! Then yesterday we went to see Turandot, which was an amazing production. Today, pilates and massage, though mom says next time she wants the pilates but not the massage! :wacko: I swear, I have to drag her to do things that are just pure enjoyment!


----------



## Wish2BMom

NT scan went great today!! No Downs markers, no spina bifida markers, they are measuring on track still with very strong HBs (163, 172). I'll get the blood test results in a week or so. I did ask about the Harmony and she said we're actually going to skip that b/c with donor eggs, the genetics and such get complicated. So what we're doing will be fine. This is a VERY dependable OB office so I'm just going to trust them. 

What?? NO massage?! I know some people are weirded out by having some stranger rub on you but...I get over that quickly! hahaha

oooooh, already starting another cycle! this is so exciting! I can't wait to see how you respond to this one!


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- Wow, three 8-cell embryos is outstanding! :happydance: Okay, so you think two more retrievals and then time to transfer? How many will you transfer at once? Do you have a certain order you're going to start in with your frosties? I can't believe you're already gearing up to start again! Same protocol? I'm glad you're having fun with your mom. I'll take her massage if she doesn't want it. :haha:

Amanda- I'm so sorry Brielle is still having reflux issues. The choking sounds awful and I'd be a nervous wreck too! Do they expect her to grow out of this or are they still actively looking for ways to help? It must be so frustrating for you... However, I'm glad to hear that she's thriving otherwise. 12.5 lbs, wow! Her smile must melt your heart. <3

wish- So glad you had fun camping! Your friends sounds like a great group. Also, hooray for a good NT scan! It sounds like you're on a similar schedule as me, as far as scans. I have appointments at 16 weeks, 19 weeks, 22 weeks and I think 26 weeks? And then it's every two weeks starting at 28 & every week at 36. They assured me several times they'll keep a close eye on me, but they weren't worried since things look good. :thumbup: It's going to be weird waiting 4 weeks now after all of these scans!

AFM, 3 more doses of progesterone and then I'm done. FINALLY!!! So I guess my RE wasn't worried about the drop, and my OBGYN was super unconcerned too. My last half-dose will be Saturday. If I have any spotting or anything I'll contact them ASAP. NT scan was great, Moobley is just amazing and so much fun to watch. No marker's for Down's and they said anatomy looks good for 12 weeks. Starting to breathe a little bit easier...


----------



## Wish2BMom

scoob - total samesies! HAHAHA! same scan weeks, same lack of concern, all anatomy looked really good (saw hands, arms, legs, feet, brains, stomachs, bladders, ribs...:haha:). I'm breathing easier now too. AND sleep a lot more - fatigue just hit me.


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Haha that's too funny! I'm glad our clinics are more chill about things because it's making me less nervous. I'm actually having the opposite thing right now and not sleeping well. Part of it is because I'm having some pain in my hips though, so I bit the bullet and ordered one of those U-shaped pregnancy pillows. Should be here by Friday. DH has already threatened to steal it. :haha:


----------



## klik

Hey, everyone!

Just popping in super-quick to send massive congratulations to Wish and Scooby for wonderfully reassuring NT scans! :happydance: No markers of anything worrying, all benchmarks being hit apace--your little ones are keeping perfectly to the project plan! :haha:

Scooby, super pleased you'll be done with those injections in a little while!

Wish, your clinic sounds like it's super on top of things and taking great care of you! Gosh, I didn't even think of how complicated it would be to have to take into account five people's DNA in a blood test (donor, you, DH, twins)--but the scans seem very thorough and those nice young eggs are really promising.

You gals are doing great and your little beans are thriving--I'm loving it!

Mom and DP and I on a trip where I'm having work meetings and trying to do touristy things around the edges... Exhausting and I should be asleep! We're in Geneva, and tomorrow evening we take a really fast train to Milan where we will be taking an actual break, before starting on the next cycle...

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi Ladies! Sorry for the absence. Just popping in the quickly update that little Sarah has arrived! She was born yesterday morning (Wednesday) via c-section at 6 lbs, 12 oz. We are working on some feeding and latch issues, but she seems to be doing great and appears to be very healthy. I'm still quite sore from my surgery but am doing well otherwise. :)


----------



## scoobybeans

Disney- Congratulations!!! :happydance: And welcome to the world, little Sarah! :dance: I'm so glad you're both doing well and hope you heal quickly! I'm sure you'll get the feeding issues worked out soon. So happy for you! :hugs:

klik- You're so sweet for popping in on your busy trip to catch us up! I'm sorry you haven't been able to relax more so far. But enjoy Milan and eat all the food and drink all the wine! :)


----------



## boopin4baby

Congrats Disney on the arrival of baby girl Sarah!! Enjoy these precious moments with your new fam of 4!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

CONGRATULATIONS, DISNEY!!! <3 welcome to the world, Sarah!!! How's DD1 doing with the new arrival?

klik - i 2nd what scooby said, you're too sweet for the pop-in :hugs: enjoy your incredible vaca!!


----------



## amanda1235

Congrats Disney!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy recovery!


----------



## klik

Disneyfan: congratulations!!!! I hope your recovery from the C-section goes smoothly... I trust your childbirth experience this time was much improved! Welcome, Sarah, to the world--latch on to mommy's breast, little one... may you lead a healthy, happy, long life! <3


----------



## scoobybeans

This thread has been so quiet this week. How's everyone doing?


----------



## klik

Hey, Scooby! Sorry, just super-busy with my mom in town... Today is my baseline scan for my next attempt, so let's see how that goes. I'll take a peek at your journal to see how you're doing--I hope everything is still going well!


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- I hope you're having fun with your mom! What kind of stuff have you guys been doing together? Also FX your baseline scan goes well.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! I had a very busy week too with work and then we were off on PTO Thurs/Fri and headed up to Maine.

klik - how'd the scan go?

disney - how's little Sarah and Mama faring? I hope you're both well! baby pics if you want to share!! :)

boopin - i'll check your journal but how are you doing?

aster - how goes the adoption research?

scoob - I'll check your journal too! ;) I hope you're doing splendidly!

we told more family this weekend while up in Maine - Jon's aunts and uncles. It was so fun! They were already planning a trip down our way this fall so hopefully it can be timed with a shower. We also saw Rancid/Dropkicks on Thurs night and that was so fun! poured rain on us for a good hour or so but I stayed awake the whole time! :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies. Just popping in to quickly say hello. Sarah is doing great, though we've run into a wall with breastfeeding. Little missy tore me up pretty good due to improper latch (due to tongue tie) and a crazy strong suck reflex, so I've had to temporarily switch to pumping for the past week while I allow myself to heal. Unfortunately, I'm for some reason unable to effectively extract my milk (even with a hospital grade pump), so my milk supply appears to have taken a big hit. I suspect some of my milk ducts have been closed off by new tissue regrowth. :shrug: I'm working with a lactation consultant to get things moving in the right direction, but even after getting her tongue tie fixed and with using a nipple shield, she's drawing blood during most attempts at latching her on. We've been supplementing with formula for now, so at least her weight gain is fine. Her jaundice is fading, too. :thumbup:

She looks EXACTLY like her big sister did when she was born (only way smaller :haha:). I've attached a hospital pic of little Sarah.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8128.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## boopin4baby

Disney your baby girl looks adorable swaddled tightly in her blanket. Sorry to hear about the bf issues. Thank modern science for baby formula!! As long as she's getting nourishment, that's what ultimately matters. I'm happy that Sarah's jaundice is improving. DD1 must be a cutie, too!! You & dh make pretty babies. :winkwink: Thanks for sharing!! :hugs:

How's c-sec recovery going for you?? And how's DD1 adjusting to being a "big sister"?? Congrats again!! <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

everything boop said!! :) 
Sarah is gorgeous, you must be so happy! Sounds like you're going through a little bit of hell right now, though. But again, I second what Boop says and thank goodness for an awesome backup in formula. I've already told myself that I will give myself a big break if breastfeeding doesn't happen. Especially with 2. 

and yes, how's the healing coming from the c-sec?


----------



## klik

Disneyfan, Sarah is soooooooo utterly adorable! I'm really sorry about the latching problems--it must have been very uncomfortable for you... Also a bummer that expressing hasn't allowed you to maintain enough of a flow. But I'm totally with everyone else: these days, formula is wonderfully effective, and Sarah's really lucky, she is also getting some mother's milk. And just look at her, she looks healthy and perfect! Did the tongue tie operation go well? Was it very difficult for her? How are you recovering from the C-section? I hope you're getting a lot of help in these early days! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM: so sorry for my absence, it was just really full on while mom was here. I need to get back to work in a sec, but wanted to send my good vibes to Brielle and Sarah and their lovely mommies, to Scooby and Wish and their growing little ones, and to my buddy Boopin' who will hopefully find success soon! I was given the go-ahead to start, after all... They saw me on CD6 (last time it was only CD9) because last time I responded so quickly. I seem to have two 8's and a 7 in my right ovary, plus one <6 in each ovary. Way too early to tell anything about them yet. There are a couple of worrying signs, but I think they shouldn't interfere with this cycle--they're more a long-term problem, rather... One is, I have two enormous cysts outside my left ovary, one of which seems to be in my Fallopian tube and probably blocking it... I hope it gets flushed out but it's pretty unsettling, even if I'm all about IVF at the moment. The other is, my BBT rose 3 days ago and is staying high, which would normally mean I'm producing progesterone (or maybe I'm fighting a cold, who knows?)--I shouldn't be producing progesterone this early in the cycle, but most RE's that I respect don't think that has any bearing on follicles--just on lining and, since we're freezing again, it's a problem for another time. Summing up: as far as cycle goes, so far so good; the future, however, is uncertain...


----------



## Wish2BMom

my fingers are so very crossed for you to have another successful retrieval this cycle, klik! when is your next scan?
No apologies needed for your absence. You were missed but I'm glad you got to concentrate on your Mom! :)


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Eeek, I love the Dropkick Murphys! We used to go see them at tiny clubs back when I was in high school. Best fans ever. <3 Sorry you got rained on but it sounds like a good time. And so glad you got to have a nice long weekend :) Awesome that you got to tell more family. Happy second trimester!!!

Disney- Oh honey, that sounds just awful :hugs: But Sarah is beautiful & looks super healthy! I definitely echo what the other ladies said: formula is a great option & we're so lucky to live in a time period where we have it available to us when circumstances prevent breastfeeding. I've already promised myself that if I'm having major issues I'll switch to formula. The most important thing is a well-fed baby! I hope you're recovering well from your surgery and otherwise feeling good.

boopin- Are things moving forward for you? How are you feeling?

klik- I hope you had a wonderful visit with your mom, and that you & DP are enjoying being home! Ugh that's a bummer about the cysts. Are they painful at all? I hope the rise in BBT is just your body fighting some kind of low-grade infection and not a sign of more ominous things going on. (It could also be restless sleep or even a rise in outside temperature.) Focusing on the present, 3 follicles in great and I hope your stimming & retrieval goes smoothly!

AFM, we had our "gender reveal" party this weekend and it went very well. The rain held off and it turned into a really gorgeous day. I think everyone had a nice time. It was so good having my sister and my two besties together at the same time. Sometimes you forget how lucky you really are, you know? I have some truly wonderful people in my corner <3 Anyway, time has been dragging since my last scan and I'm just hoping everything is still okay. Second trimester started on Saturday, woohoo!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy 2nd Tri, love!! 
I'm having a little bit of the same anxieties but trying to 'act' like a 'normal pregnant lady' and just assume everything is fine. :) it's so hard! my next scan is next Wed. I needs to see ma bebes.


----------



## klik

Wish: thanks! How are you feeling?! I hope your scan today goes beautifully--say hi to the little ones!!! :kiss::kiss:

Scooby: thanks! We're definitely enjoying being home and slowly slotting back into our lives... DP is looking for a job, which is stressful in this Brexit environment (financial services industry is not really hiring all that much...) Apart from that, so far so good. I love to see that your gender reveal party went well! I'll head over to your journal in a minute, but how wonderful it is that you've made it to the second trimester! :happydance:

AFM: clearing the cobwebs of our lives--it's shocking how much has been neglected, and it's hard work to get back to where we were. But it feels good to do it. This cycle also looks like it's going pretty well--at least judging from oestrogen levels... Not sure whether I have a lead that will dominate everything or whether the smaller ones will catch up. I'm very hopeful we'll get at least one, though!


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - didn't you start out with a lead last month too, but they were able to slow it down while others caught up? I'm sure they'll use the same tactics this time since it worked so well last time. Keep us posted on sizes and #s!!! 

I finally made it to the gym today (so to answer your question, I'm feeling really good! thanks for asking!) - back to a kickboxing class. It wasn't as hard as I thought it was going to be. I even did sit-ups! I was talking to the owner/instructor afterwards - she's been trying to get preg again naturally (she's 47 but super in shape and young looking) since they had their first 2 yrs ago but it's not going well. She was mentioning how she is just about ready to move on and get back to normal. So I can imagine exactly how you're feeling, klik - even just being ground in one spot helps SO much, I'm sure!! I'm positive your puppy is enjoying you staying put too!! :)


----------



## klik

Wish: yes, second trimester, you get to go to the gym!!! All right!!! Was it very different? I'll bet you missed it like crazy... Yes, our doggy loves that we're not always leaving him, and so do we! Did you have your scan in the end? How did it go?!


I seem to have about a million follicles (or so it seems to me) and I'm really not used to that so I don't know what to feel. I feel like something must be wrong, frankly. Then again, I guess I'm not used to the <10s being actually counted and measured, so it may be that now that they are I'm feeling overwhelmed... Here's what I've got: LO: 8 7 7 +; RO 15 12 11 10 10 9 7 7 +. I asked the sonographer about the cyst inside the tube and she said if it's a hydrosalpinx I may have to have my tubes clipped, which freaked me out. So yeah, just feeling unsettled. Hopefully tomorrow's scan will somehow set my mind more at ease...


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- I'm so glad your life is getting back to normal & you guys can finally breathe a little bit. That sounds like a great scan to me! If you ignore the under 10's, you've got 5 potential follicles. That's freaking awesome! Bummer about the cyst though, I really hope it's not necessary to have your tubes clipped. One day at a time, one step at a time...

wish- Just reading about your trip to the gym is exhausting me. :haha: No, it's great that you're able to get back into your usual routine so easily! I'm going to attempt a hike with the doggies this weekend, weather permitting. :) I hope your scan went well!

AFM, not sleeping well this week. I've been restless and having weird dreams (fighting zombies with my ex-boyfriend- um, wtf?) and woke up with a leg cramp the other night. Ouch! I'm also craving particularly unhealthy foods this week but trying not to indulge too much.


----------



## klik

Thanks, scooby! One day at a time indeed... my doc didn't call today but at least he reviewed my chart and spared me from triggering today (whoever wrote my "plan" drew the follicle size and oestrogen cutoff too low--today would have been too early and I would have been shouting swear words at the universe if told to trigger...) But I will speak to him at some point and hopefully my tubes can be preserved. Still, it's not really the kind of uncertainty one wants...

I'm sorry you're not sleeping well... I find your dream hilarious, but I can imagine it was disturbing... I'll have a little peek at your journal now!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh klik - I hope you get to save your tubes! What will clipping them mean? I remember someone had to have them clipped - was that on this thread? my memory does not serve me very well.

no scan last week - it's this coming Wed.

Also - I got a job offer!! I get to give my notice on Monday!!! AHHHHH I'M OUTTA HERE!! I cannot WAIT.

scooby - I'm sorry you're having bad dreams!! And I say go with the cravings but not too much and also round out with lots of good stuff. :) My sweet tooth is waning, thank GOODNESS. B/c my butt got the benefits of that! Though I woke up and thought about Doritos today and I don't think I'll be able to get those out of my head until I have them. Sigh - trip to the store. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

boopin asked for a bump pic - here's one I took last week at 14 w (I don't look much different today so I didn't take another)
 



Attached Files:







14w.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## klik

Hey, Wish! I love the bump!!! I wonder how big it's going to get, with two little ones in there! Ah, good luck on your scan this Wednesday, then... I imagine you can't wait to see them again!

Yeah, Asterimou had to clip her tubes before her last IVF attempt... Hydrosalpinges are most often caused by an infection, and they cause the tubes to be full of fluid that interferes with the uterine environment and make implantation and ongoing pregnancy less likely... Clipping tubes means whatever tiny chance you had of a natural pregnancy is entirely gone, so it's really a big ask...

We don't really know what this cyst is, though--my doc said it doesn't really look like a hydrosalpinx because it's not got the characteristic shape... it doesn't look like fluid just hanging out in my abdomen because it's well-defined... it doesn't really look like it's inside the ovary (if it were, that could explain why I'm making more progesterone than I should be). So we're all at a loss... The best guess right now is that it's some accumulation of blood, in which case it's best not to rupture it as you might cause an infection. So, we'll see... My egg retrieval is tomorrow, so on Wed I'll ask my doc to give me a call to talk about next steps--can we do a back-to-back cycle again or do we have to wait? How often do we need to monitor this cyst? It's a strange problem... I wonder if the last retrieval went wrong somehow, but at the moment we just don't know.

Also somewhat worried about this cycle--I've been producing more progesterone than I should be, and as my follicles have grown my LH has gone down rather than up. It's weird... Like my body thinks I've already ovulated or something. Follicles have been growing beautifully, but oestrogen came down one day, which is really scary--normally that means a bad cycle and a possible cancellation. But I was only stimming on alternate days, and my oestrogen 12 hours after stimming plateaued or decreased, but the numbers 36 hours after stimming went up really strongly. Hard to know. I don't know whether to expect this cycle to be a complete dud, or a great success, or some sort of really weird in-between thing.

Ugh, sorry, that was a novel about boring obsessional details... One step at a time. Let's see how retrieval goes tomorrow...

But yaaaaaaay for your new job!!! When do you start?! So they saw your bump and said, "excellent, welcome, take 6 months off and then come on board?" Please tell me it's something like that! Is it the place you used to work for? LOL on the Doritos. They're supremely well-engineered: sweet and salty and a little sour and smelly and incredibly crunchy. Heck, I crave those sometimes even without a pregnancy! :winkwink:


----------



## boopin4baby

Lovely bump Wish. You're too cute!! Thanks for sharing with us. Happy be-lated 2nd trimester!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - oh my goodness, you have a lot going on and a lot to think about! what a crazy cycle you have going on. How many follicles are ready to go? I hope you get 3 good eggs again, at least. Heck, I just hope this cycle isn't a dud but it sounds like it'll be good if they scheduled retrieval. Ah, right - thank you for the reminder on Aster. Geez, that is extreme and a hard choice to make. But if there is a chance that something could burst or whatnot...Wonder if they can just lance it? Doesn't seem to ever be an option. Just suck the blood or whatever on out! Get it out of the way!

Thanks, boop!! :hugs:

scoob - we need a bump pic from you too! 

my new job (eeee I love saying that!) - I actually haven't told them I am pregnant yet. Everything online, and my HR friends, say NOT to say anything, even for a few weeks after I start. Legally, I don't have to say a word until I'm heading into the OR for birth! But you're not supposed to say anything b/c even though discriminating is illegal, it still happens. So I stayed mum, as much as it's killed me. I want to be up front, esp since I'll be out for some time, but all advice pointed to shutting up for now. I AM trying to start there as soon as possible - my new boss was fine with me staying until I go on vacation (week of 8/21) and THEN giving my notice, essentially starting on 9/11. But I can't go 6 weeks (or what was 6 weeks when she said this). AND I'll be huge. I'd like to still be of reasonable size where maybe it'll be a surprise when I do tell them. 
I gave my notice yesterday and it was sad. My boss had no idea and she was very upset. I don't know if it's b/c she's losing me or b/c she has to cover my duties for the unforeseen future and they suck. HA! Probably a little of both. I think she's also sad b/c she doesn't get to see me get all fat and follow the pregnancy through to seeing the babies. She all but asked to be invited to the shower!
So I will start either 8/21 (I will be around the first 2 days of that week, so said I could give vacation days back) or if current job wants me a little longer, I said I'd work here until 8/22 but they have to pay for my PTO at the end of that week since new job was willing to. Working out those details today.


----------



## klik

boopin: how are things in your world, hun? Ooooh, new post in your blog--I'll head there next! :hugs:

Wish: thing is, in August it's traditional for people in Europe to take some time off, and we're keeping a few friends in suspense on whether or not we can join them for different things... I don't know how close an eye my doc will want to keep on this cyst, or whether he'll allow me to do a back-to-back cycle after this one. If the cyst is not worrying and he's ok with back to back, then we'll take next week off and drive to the south of France with our pooch. Otherwise, all bets are off... I'll ask him tomorrow to give me a call--if the eggs have all fertilised maybe he'll be more amenable to doing another back-to-back (as they will then appear to suit me). But he tends to be very careful, generally, so let's see...

It's great to feel that excitement you're transmitting about the new job! I'm sad on your current boss's behalf--it does seem she'll miss you, and that she is/was quite invested in your pregnancy... But yaaaaay for you!!! Well done on looking after yourself! I sure hope the new job's work-life balance is indeed better--you'll need that! I totally get you not telling the new job about the pregnancy. Frankly it was wishful thinking when I asked you if you'd told them and they'd said yes and offered you extra maternity leave to boot. But it's much better to actually get your foot in the door before telling them--then they would be in real trouble if they did dismiss you, and as much as we want our interests to be aligned with our employer's, there are many instances when they are not... In the event, though, I hope you're walking in to a welcoming, sane place with awesome colleagues and boss! :thumbup:

AFM: they got 4 eggs, 1 of which was from a smaller follicle so probably immature. I mentioned my big cyst to the doctor at the beginning and he said as my right ovary seemed to be doing all the work, he would just stay away from the left ovary (which the cyst is supposed to abut) unless he saw a nice big follicle there. Both sides hurt a bit, so not sure if he went fishing on the left too or if the very mild pain is something else. It would be easiest if this cyst were actually a corpus luteum cyst, inside the ovary--that would explain my elevated progesterone and the fact that the cyst has been growing. But we'll have to see. Patience, grasshopper... :coffee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

4 eggs!!! AMAZING!!!! can't wait for the fert report!!! well done, klik's follies!!

thank you for all of the job well wishes too! we did determine today that my last day here will be the 18th, so I'll start the new one on 8/21 and then go on vaca 8/23-8/25! HA! They were more than happy to accommodate that too. Good stuff.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I lied - no scan today. I was mistaken. Next scan is 9/1. But heard the heartbeats and they are great! one was moving around SO much, it's nickname is now 'Swoosh' b/c of all the swooshing on the doppler!! <3


----------



## klik

Aw, Wish, bummer that you couldn't see them, but I'm very glad you got to be reassured by hearing their little heartbeats! <3<3

I love "Swoosh" as a nickname! I wonder if you'll have one super-chill baby and one super-active one!

Some 3 weeks til the next scan--I guess you get to see gender then, too?

Glad things are going so well for you! I hope your last week+ of work is not too busy. Excellent that you'll have a mini-break soon!

AFM, all 4 of my eggs fertilized! :shrug: With this clinic, every single egg they've ever ICSI'd for me has fertilized. At Cornell, I lost about 2/3 of eggs. I really do wonder about that... I really think the lab here is just better. So... I'm glad I'm here, with a protocol that seems to really suit me!


----------



## boopin4baby

klik - 100% fertilization... that's wonderful news!! :happydance: I think you're right about this clinic's laboratory. I'm so happy that you/doctor finally found the right protocol for your follies. Are you doing 1 more round of egg banking?? xx

Wish - I LOVE "Swoosh" for a nickname!! Is it baby A or B that's wiggling around like an all star?? Ahhh... JUST DO IT!! :football:

HELLO Ladies <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG klik!!! that's INSANE!!! I'm SOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!! wow, you have 7 tries so far!!! let's bank a few more next time (right??)!!! How are you feeling? you must be elated!
I agree - so weird that a world-renowned lab isn't keeping up with your home lab! 

ah yeah, bummer we didn't get a scan. I felt worse b/c I told DH that we DID have one again and this is the 2nd appt he's come to and the 2nd one where it's only been a doppler and we thought it was a scan. But I think he'll come to the next one too.
Yeah, so far I think we have one crazy and one lazy (alternate nicknames??) haha! I like 'chill' better though. I think Swoosh was the one moving around last time too - so I think Twin B. Twin A was kicked back with its little arm up over its forehead last time, 'chillin in the hammock' style! Swoosh was also the one with the lower HB so maybe its a crazy boy!


----------



## klik

Thanks, Boopin! I'm really still in disbelief... I'd like to bank one more set of embryos and then start transferring... so maybe we'll be transferring at a similar time!

Wish: thanks! Yeah, I have 7 tries here plus 3 at Cornell (not counting my 10 frozen eggs here which were always meant for number 2)... I think I need a couple more to stand a good chance at my age... Aw, shame your DH also came all psyched to see the babies but left with only the heartbeats... I'm glad he can make the next one! Crazy and lazy, lol! Ah, do boys have lower heartbeats? The things you learn!

So, all 4 embryos survived: 1 top-quality 8-cell, 1 high-quality 8-cell, and two compacting pre-morulas. I freaked out that they were growing too fast but the embryologist said you do expect them to start compacting at some point on day 3, so not to worry. But, you know, I worry. Still, they all survived and certainly none seem to have struggled to get to day 3... I'm so grateful to my body, and to my clinic here for running this protocol... I really hope we can get a baby or two out of all this... DP is starting to fantasize about 3+ -- help!


----------



## klik

Oh, sorry, I also slandered Cornell: they fertilized 2/3 of my eggs, rather than lost them!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha that's so funny that DH is now feeling so good about things that he's daydreaming about a whole lot of kids!! I love it! I'm really just so happy for you. Wow, those are some great sounding embies!! 

and oh yeah, that's an old wives tale for gender prediction - I looked it up the other day. Anything until 140 is a boy, over is a girl. So we had 139 (of course, so could go either way) and 156. It's so weird how they've dropped since we got the first counts - though I guess not a ton. I just looked up my notes - they started out as 164 (A) and 157 (B). I think A has stayed right around there but clearly B dropped by almost 20. The doc said 139 was still completely fine and normal. 

when will you find out if you will continue on with another back to back, klik? I hope you get to and your timing works out with Boopin!!!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Congrats on the new job!!! I'm so happy for you, your old job was WAY too demanding of your time. Beautiful bump pic, although mine is so much bigger I'm starting to wonder what the hell is going on in there lol. It's like I got pregnant and my body went "OMG THERE'S FINALLY A BABY WE HAVE TO GET READY NOW!!!" :haha: I love the nickname Swoosh! Moobley was very swooshy at our appointment too. I'm worried he won't cooperate at the anatomy scan lol.

klik- Congrats on another 4 banked embies and 100% fertilization!!! This clinic really seems like a great fit. I have such a great feeling for you and for some reason I'm picturing your pregnant around the holidays. I so hope this is true! So now that you're done with this cycle will you be heading to France? I hope you can, I think it will be wonderful to give yourself a little rest.

boopin- Hey girl! Must check your journal for an update...

AFM, my appointment was quick and easy on Friday (minus the 45 minute wait time... this practice WAY overbooks!!!) Still, I love all of the doctors I've met there so far and they seem to know their stuff. I got to hear Moobley's heartbeat again and it was so nice to get confirmation that all is still okay in there. Anatomy scan is booked for 8/31. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I loved hearing the heartbeats too!! I love that Moobley was also swooshy hahaha

here is an updated photo - are you bigger than this?? (please excuse my 'just woke up' look - I try to get the pic BEFORE breakfast so I am of real size!)
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Yup, definitely bigger than that! I'm not doing any kickboxing at the gym though :haha:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

girl, i just went to one class! I kinda feel bad - I think I made people nervous. If I go back this month, I'll go to the TRX class. Solo stuff! 

klik - where are you at with the next cycle? 

disney - how's Sarah doing? how are you doing? how's DD1 doing? :)

aster - anymore news on the adoption front?

amanda - I hope you're doing well!

boopin - I'm SO excited that you picked a donor and are ready for your HSG!!!

I'm doing ok here - trying to wrap things up at work before I leave forever tomorrow. I think we got over a major deliverable hump today but after a weekly team meeting with our client, I'm really nervous about some of the hands I'm leaving them in. I hate to say it, but the PM is just not connecting the dots and she NEEDS to. Other than that, my last tasks are to finish training docs for anyone new coming onboard. Shoot me now, I hate writing up docs like this!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies! I'm sorry for being absent. I've been following along with everyone's posts on my phone, but it's hard to reply one-handed. My days are mostly comprised of (bottle) feed Sarah, pump, feed Sarah, pump. If it's nighttime, I get to sleep 1-2 hours between pumping sessions. During the day, I'm helping to keep DD1 entertained as she's been home from daycare while DH is on paternity leave. He goes back to work next Thursday, so I'm on solo duty after that. I sooooo wanted breastfeeding to work, but we just can't seem to solve the latch issues. Even the lactation consultant that I've been working with suggested I just exclusively pump again like I did for DD1 if I'm up for it. I've been focusing on trying to build up my milk supply since it's low again. I'm supposed to pump every 2-3 hours around the clock until I reach 12 weeks postpartum -- at that point, I guess milk supply is no longer influenced by hormones and is just based on demand. We will see how long I can keep it up this time around. I pumped for a full year for DD1, but I have 2 kiddos to take care of now. I'm willing to make the effort as I want Sarah to get the antibodies from the milk (since DD1 is always bringing home all kinds of germs from daycare), but I certainly won't beat myself up if we end up going entirely to formula. We're currently supplementing with formula, which we had to do for most of DD1's first year. 

DD1 adores her baby sister and has seemed to adjust to her new role as big sister fairly well so far. She seems to not listen to us more and more these days, but I'm guessing that's partly related to being three now. 

Klik - I'm so happy that you are seeing such great fertilization rates with your latest protocol at your current clinic. I'm rooting for your success and wishing you the best of luck with solving the lining issues. :hugs:

Wish - Congrats on the new job! Your bump pictures are adorable! :thumbup:

Scooby - I'm glad that you like your doctors. I was so glad that my doctor was able to deliver Sarah despite her coming early. I've met some of the other doctors that are part of our medical group, but I don't know the others too well. It's so exciting that your anatomy scan is coming up! It's amazing to see the baby moving around, and they definitely look a lot more baby like. :)

Boopin - I saw that you picked a donor. That's soooo exciting!! :happydance: When domyou get started?

Amanda - I hope that you and your princess are doing well!

Aster - I hope that all is well on your end, too. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

I can't believe she's already going to be one month old on Saturday! <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0053.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## boopin4baby

Little Sarah's adorable!! I'm happy to know DD1 is adjusting well to being a big sis. <3 :hugs:

AFM - I'm looking at a Fall transfer. I don't know exact dates, but my de cycle will be starting soon. The donor's available now and ready to go (we paid the deposit to hold her). She's cycled once before at my fertility clinic. And 3 times at another. She's 24 years old and her AFC ranges from 24-32. Hopefully fx'd, we'll get lots of mature eggs with our retrieval. I'll be updating regularly on my journal as soon as I get my tentative cycle calendar. As of right now, I just finished lab work, mammogram, physical and a sh*t ton of paperwork lol. On Monday I go for my Hysteroscopy, after that procedure things should get moving. Check back on my journal anytime, as this is where I post my personal updates. Nice to hear from you Disney!! Miss you!! xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

That all sounds like good traction on your end, Boopin! :thumbup: I actually follow your journal - I just haven't always had the hands to reply. I'm still definitely here rooting for you either way! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Aww, don't feel bad! I think it's awesome that you've been exercising. Good luck on your last day of work today! I think you're going to be so much happier at the new place. :thumbup: 2 weeks until your scan, woohoo!

Disney- Oh my goodness she's adorable! It sounds like you've got your work cut out with that feeding schedule. I hope you're getting enough sleep! I'm so glad to hear your oldest DD is adjusting well to life as a big sister. I'm definitely looking forward to that scan! I've met 3 doctors at my practice and so far, so good. :thumbup: My one complaint is that they WAY overbook so the wait times are insane. Otherwise I feel like I'm in good hands.

boopin- I didn't catch this latest update on your journal, but I'm so excited for you! Wowzers, that is a huge AFC. I hope you get lots of embies to work with! Good luck with your hysteroscopy. I'll definitely be checking your journal to see what's happening!

klik- I hope you're enjoying the rest of your summer and that you and DP were able to go to France!

Amanda- Hope all is good with you and the babe. <3

AFM, our lease is up for my company in September and we still don't have a place to move into. My boss likes to cut things to the wire and it's making me nuts! I'm preparing either way, just organizing my desk and getting closed files packed away. I'm really looking forward to finding a place closer to my house, because our current commute is 45 minutes and about to get worse once they start construction.

I'm waiting for a call back from my OB about our spina bifida test. Hopefully all is good and I can check one more thing off my list. Starting to feel (maybe?) something going on in there... Back to being very tired at night and falling asleep on the couch most nights. :sleep:


----------



## klik

Hello, dear ladies! Just got back from vacation yesterday... today, have been desperately trying to catch up on work and get life back on track again!

Scooby: hope the spina bifida test all went ok! I hope things continue to go as well as possible! I'll take a quick little peek at your journal to see the latest... Good luck on the maybe-company-move... I'd be stressed out, in your place... :wacko:

Disneyfan: You must be exhausted! :hugs: Very valiant of you, to so assiduously keep pumping. I'm really sorry about the latching issues--so frustrating... I'm 100% with you: don't beat yourself up if it turns out you need to move to formula. I hope you don't, though, and anyway your effort is already paying off as little Sarah has already getting antibodies from you! Excellent that DD1 has really taken to being a big sister! As for not listening, you know, now that she's a big sister she's got responsibilities too, and therefore surely the same sovereignty and independence rights as adults! :winkwink: Kisses to the girls... :kiss:

Boopin: That is an amazing AFC! WOW! If you add up all of our AFCs, I don't think we get even close to that! :haha: Anyway, I hope you get loads of embryos, way more than you know what to do with, because I hope the very first one takes, and sticks! :hugs: I'll take a quick little peek at your journal too... :hugs:

Wish: Hurray on last day of work!!! :happydance: I'm sorry the PM isn't getting it but, well, it's not your problem anymore. I personally find it hard to think of things that way, when I have knowledge and have put work into something, so I'm invested in it working, but, yeah, it really is someone else's problem now. So, does your vacation start now?! Lol, re. kickboxing, I can totally imagine people not wanting to punch and kick the pregnant lady! :haha: Or was it not contact kickboxing? If not, then what's their problem?! Anyway, I hope you find some fun way to exercise that doesn't freak anyone out.

AFM: drove to southern France and back with our pooch. DP bought a bodyboard and put the doggy on it--he doesn't like water (the dog, not DP!) but he tolerated being on the bodyboard. Then we'd make him swim towards me, or let him escape to shore. Poor thing, he doesn't really know what to make of the sea--all that water but it's salty?! Normally he'll follow us anywhere, but he will not go into the sea after us...

The drive was really long, both ways, but it was a good holiday nonetheless. On the way back we drove the Napoleon Route up until Grenoble, which made our drive much slower but it is SO beautiful it's totally worth doing (hint, hint, in case anyone's going to the French Riviera anytime soon--or to Grenoble, for that matter!)

Had my "clinical review" today (it's CD2) and, mostly excellent news. My doctor had been pretty freaked out, I think, by my gigantic (for my standards) cyst, which might have been in my tube. It looks like it's completely gone now, though there's a smaller cyst in the same area (but their composition looks different). So, hopefully, hopefully, I'll get to keep my tubes... There's still a chance that the smaller cyst we do see is a hydrosalpinx, in which case the recommendation will be to clip the tubes before a transfer--I'm really not prepared for that kind of loss right now... I'm full of admiration for Asterimou, who really dealt with that with amazing equanimity.

So, good news re. cysts but meh news re. this cycle: I have 3 haemorrhagic cysts from my retrieval last month so my doc has determined I should take a break. I couldn't really object to that: my ovaries do seem to be asking for a break... Also my AFC seems to be only 3 this cycle (though I kind of don't really believe that--a couple more always show up in time). Anyway, this cycle we shall be trying naturally, though DP does not seem to be at all excited by the prospect. TTC is no good for romance... :dohh:


----------



## klik

Just looked at pics!

ZOMG, Disney, Sarah is soooooo cute! <3<3<3


Wish, that's hardly a bump! If I saw you in the subway/metro/tube/whatever, I probably wouldn't even get up for you (sorry!) unless you were wearing a Baby on Board button or somesuch...


:hugs: to all...


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi klik!! I'm selfishly happy to have you back on bnb. :friends: KMFX your tubes can be spared. xx

I'm glad that you had a good vacation despite the issues with your pooch. I bet he's scared/reluctant of the sea because he can sense the creatures lurking below in the deep... LMAO!! :dog: :fish:

scooby - I'm sure at 17 weeks you're feeling fluttery sensations in your belly. They'll get stronger and stronger soon and you'll definitely know then. GL on your baby's SB test. Sending you positive vibes!! :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

Hey girls! Sorry I've been mia. I have been trying to follow along as much as possible though!

Disney, little Sarah is gorgeous! Glad that Dd1 is enjoying her new role. Your pump-bottle feeding routine sounds exhausting! 

Wish, you look gorgeous with your bump! Absolutely glowing :)

Scooby those first fluttery feeing came at about 16 weeks for me, but some ppl I know felt nothing until 23 weeks. It's entirely possible you feel something! That being said, it is VERY irregular this early, so don't do what I did and panic if one day you don't feel much. 

Boopin, yay for a Fall transfer!

Klik, best of luck this cycle :) your trip sounds amazing, hehe my dogs the opposite, he gets in the water at every chance!

AFM, We finally seem to have Brielle's reflux under control, and she MIGHT be teething? It seems early to me, but who knows. 3 months tomorrow. Honestly I still can't believe all of it. Her latest trick is learning how to do these high pitch screams lol. 

So it's been almost 2 years that this group has been going and we've all been together. Honestly I don't know how I would have gotten through all this without you, and as odd as it sounds, since we don't even know each other by first names, (except me maybe lol) I really fee like we've definitely got a bond. That being said, would anyone be interested in joining a private Facebook group just for us? That way we might feel more comfortable sharing pictures, or stuff just knowing it's not as public? Totally cool if not, I completely get it, just thought of it the other day, so figured I'd ask :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies! :hugs: DH is officially back to work effective tomorrow. The pumping / feeding routine is especially challenging at night as by the time I've got her fed and settled down, and after I pump, I have less than an hour (if that! :dohh:) to actually get in a tiny nap and then I have to do it all over again. DH has been handling the feedings while I pump while he's been off. We did a dry run of me going solo last night, but I had to have him eventually help. He said he will still do at least one nighttime feeding as there's simply no way that I can do it all on my own night after night. We will see if I can make it to 12 weeks when I can start pumping less frequently and fewer times per day. 

Scooby - I felt little flutters with DD1 at 14 weeks, and I felt flutters with DD2 around 18 or 20 weeks (anterior placenta). They eventually become much more identifiable movements. :thumbup: Good luck on the test results!

Klik - Welcome back! It sounds like France was lovely! I'm glad to hear that things have improved with the cysts situation. Hopefully this off cycle will let your body gear up for some extra embryos the next time around. :dust:

Amanda - it sounds like little Brielle is thriving - that's awesome! It's entirely possible that she's teething already. DD1 didn't show her first tooth until 6 months, but I've read that some babies are actually born with at least one tooth. Rather rare I think, but it's been known to happen. I can't even imagine adding teeth into the mix when starting out with learning to breastfeed. :wacko:

I'd be on board for a private Facebook group. I'm hesitant to share too many pictures or personal details on the forums, but I'd be more than happy to share in a private group. :) It's amazing how long we've all been together supporting each other! :hugs:


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- I'm so glad you had a nice vacation & also jealous that you're able to drive to southern France. I can drive to, like, the Jersey shore. :haha: Not quite the same! My dogs have been getting way more adventurous in the lake but didn't like the Hudson River at all. I don't think they'd do well at the ocean either. That's great news about the big cyst & I so hope you don't need that tube clipped. As far as the little cysts, I think your doctor is right & your body is saying you need a rest. So enjoy these last days of warm weather and jump back in next month! :thumbup:

boopin- Thanks! I'm 17w5d today and really hoping it's just a matter of another week or two before I feel him moving. I'm not stressing about it but definitely looking forward to it!

Amanda- Happy 3 months Brielle! :cake: I'm so glad to hear that her reflux is under control. And teething, wow! Thank you for your input on movements. I'm not on Facebook as much as I used to be but I'd be totally down for a FB group.

Disney- I hope it's not too difficult on you with DH going back to work. :hugs: Your schedule just sounds so hectic, I'm worried you're not getting enough sleep! Is it possible to switch the night time bottles to formula? Or will that not matter because you're still needing to get up to pump anyway? I have an anterior placenta but I'm really hoping I'll feel something sooner than 20 weeks +!

The spina bifida test was negative, whew! It's exactly 1 week until my big scan and I'm getting more and more excited. DH and I feel like we haven't seen him in forever (it's been almost 8 weeks) so we're really, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Scooby - I unfortunately have to pump every 2-3 hours around the clock for at least the first 12 weeks if I want to maintain what little milk supply I already have. We give her just a tiny bit of formula to top off her regular feedings, and then she gets full bottles of formula if she's ready to eat again before I've had a chance to pump. I wish that just giving her formula at night would help, but I'd still have to be awake for the same amount of time given that I still have to pump. I got sleep from 1:00-2:40 am and then from 5:30-6:30 am. :wacko: We shall see if this is really sustainable given that 12 weeks is still 7 or 8 weeks away.

Great news on the test results! :happydance:


----------



## amanda1235

Ok, I'm gonna create the group, send me your emails via private message and I'll add ya :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Ugh - that annoying Disney Baby ad for Walmart is back. Time to switch back to mobile view... :(

Thanks, Amanda! I sent you a PM.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! 

Disney - so glad to hear that things are going so well for you! Though, yes, your schedule sounds so tiring!! I'm really coming to the realization of maternity leave and how long is going to be necessary. I guess I'd have to go on STD but that is only covered for 6 weeks. If the babies are too premature, they could spend half of that in the NICU! I don't know what's going to happen...DH's job just changed to him having 6 weeks of paternity so maybe I could go back part time after 6 weeks but I really don't want to have to. We'll just have to start saving more money soon. Ugh, I feel like we've already tightened our belts so much!

klik - GREAT news that you may not need to be clipped. And yes, also that you get a little reprieve. South of France...ahhhhh! Yeah I can get to the ocean too but it's no South of France! 

Amanda - sure! i'd be down for a FB group! I am finding that i'm not getting on BnB as much anymore, not sure why. New job - hesitant to go on their web (though that's exactly where I am right now) and I hate going on the site on my phone. 

Scooby - I hope you get to feel moobley soon!!! I am really starting to feel the twins now but I have less room than you. They were going crazy the other night and it was so cool. Feels like there is a bit more 'rolling' than 'fluttering' than before. 
PS - so excited for your scan this week!!!

afm - Chicago was awesome last week and much needed for DH and I to just have fun together. We did a lot of walking (OUCH!), eating and site-seeing. It was wonderful. Even got to see some family and announce to them. Made the official FB announcement too, so that's done. So official and real now!!! It's so weird to see friends of mine from HS posting about driving their kids to freshman year of college and I'm posting a pregnancy announcement. 
Next scan for me is 9/8 - had to move it out to align with my every other Friday off. I can't wait!


----------



## klik

Hey, ladies!

Apologies for my absence--I've been trying to catch up with work since my vacation... 

Boopin: thanks, hun! I'm heading to your journal in a moment... :hugs:

Amanda: thanks! I feel the same--this group has helped me get through some really difficult moments... I'd love to keep in touch, so yeah, let's move it to FB! I'll send you a private message in a moment... I'm so glad to hear Brielle is past the reflux... Lol about the screams! :haha: I hope the teething goes ok, if that is indeed what is happening... I've heard Sophie la Giraffe is a wonderful teething toy! :toothpick:

Disneyfan: have you been able to keep up with your crazy schedule?! I'm sure you can't wait til 12 weeks rolls around... :hugs:

Scooby: well, it takes 13.5 hours to get from here to the French Riviera--where can you get to in that time? South Carolina maybe?! That's my guess, without asking Google. There are some nice beaches there (or so I've heard!) My dog especially hates the salty water! :haha: I'll head over to your journal in a minute... :hugs:

Wish: Chicago sounds like it was lovely, but I hear you on the maternity/paternity leave dilemma... I hope your babies don't need the NICU but of course it's a possibility... Yeah, with twins I can imagine the belt tightening is way more than you'd planned for... Ugh. So you've made the announcement on FB! Have you made it at work, too?! New job, it must be really hard to navigate all this when you don't yet know exactly how your relationship with your boss and colleagues will settle... Good luck... :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back, klik!! omg, get to FB! the little ones are so adorable!

I haven't told my boss yet - I actually haven't seen her that much. She's very hands-off, which is awesome, but not when I have stuff to tell her! Hopefully I'll get a few mins with her today. If it doesn't work out this week, I have a 1:1 with her next Thurs so there's always that!


----------



## klik

Cool about your hands-off boss but yeah, sometimes it's a problem--I hope she's psyched for you! I also like imagining how you share news and then more news (like, 1. I'm pregnant, 2. it's twins!) :winkwink:

I totally forgot to PM Amanda--let me do that now! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I got to tell my boss yesterday! She was BEYOND excited for me and said over and over not to worry about a thing, they will be fine. Even said that 'we all know that we don't REALLY get back to work until Feb after the holidays around here...' so that made me feel good. She was screaming and hugged me and said I made her week. I literally could not have asked for a better reaction. I even thanked her for having that reaction! She said she wanted to guess, when I told her I wanted to talk to her, but was nervous about being written up :haha: (in the states, as I'm sure most places, you can't ASK about it - you have to wait to be told). 

So yeah, I said 'so I wanted to let you know, you actually hired 3 of us...' and said I'm pregnant with twins. :) I said I was nervous to tell her b/c it's like I'm here, then I go on leave, I don't qualify for FMLA, but not to worry - I am not looking to leave and be a stay at home mom, etc etc. She just kept shaking her head going 'it's ok! it's ALL OK! we're going to be fine, there is nothing to worry about...'. I love her already! :)


----------



## scoobybeans

Amanda- Thank you for starting the FB group!

Disney- whew, that is a tough schedule! You are a trooper!

wish- I love that you're feeling babies move so much. Going through the same thing with FB friends right now lol. Most of my friends have kids in middle school or high school at this point. (My own stepson is about to start his sophomore year!) But there's a big portion of people my age who are just having kids now, too. Your boss sounds AMAZING. I'm so glad you're in that supportive environment now. :thumbup:

klik- Hmmm, 13.5 hours... Yup, I think that would get me to South Carolina! Nice beaches but it's no French Riviera :haha: Hope you're caught up on work now. What do you do again?

AFM, feeling the baby move pretty regularly now. So that's been awesome! It got COLD out last night- in the 40's! I had the windows open and I didn't want to get out from under the covers this morning lol.


----------



## klik

What an awesome reaction, Wish! I'm really happy for you!

FMLA kicks in after you've worked for a year, and you can take it during the first 12 months of the babies' lives... so I guess you could take it later on, in about a year? Maybe?!

Anyway, it's awesome! When are you due again?!


----------



## klik

Scooby, we cross-posted! The beach where we were in France is meant to be AWESOME but the sand is really coarse and not so nice to walk on. I've been to better beaches! :winkwink:

So cool you're feeling Moobley all the time! I'm really happy for you--it's really happening!

I'm an investment manager... So much fun... I'm also a very part-time honorary psychotherapist, though, which I enjoy much more!

See you gals on FB in a little while--gotta go back to work for now...


----------



## Wish2BMom

investment manager AND psychotherapist?? your brain is ambidextrous!! 
ohhhhh I love that about the FMLA - I don't think I'd take it though. Still unpaid at that point, so who knows. Maybe DH will get a HUGE raise and promotion someday and I can cut out of work for a little bit. BAHAHAHA yeah right. :rofl:
I'm due 1/28. Now that fall is about here, it doesn't seem so far away anymore! I have plans for each of the months heading up to Jan too - heading down to my folks' in a couple of weeks, NYCC again first week of Oct, then my shower a couple weeks after that. Then Thanksgiving and a week visit from my folks, then December is always chock-full of my bday, xmas, our anniversary...crazy stuff when it's broken down like that!


----------



## klik

I don't know whether to post updates here or on Facebook but we don't have Boopin on Facebook so I guess I'll post here instead...

Wish, Jan 28 doesn't feel so far at all! Once September rolls in, it's all downhill to the holidays... Your little beans will be joining us in the outside world very soon!

I'm having a retrieval tomorrow, gals! I was trying to monitor with OPK for ovulation so we could try naturally and so I could put on the patch to prep for next cycle, but by CD16 I had nothing--and my surge is usually on CD12 or so. I got a blood test at an independent lab and my oestrogen was temptingly high--I asked my doc about it and (a) he called me in time, which is amazing! and (b) he said to come in and have a scan. It really only looks like one mature, at 21--the others are 9 12 13 but even the fact that I have so many measurable ones on a natural cycle is amazing! And my E2 numbers are hinting hard at 2 mature at least, so I'm hoping the sizes are misleading... I was surging already on Tuesday though, so by tomorrow it's possible they will all be gone and this will all have been for nought...


----------



## klik

Oh, forgot to ask: Wish, do you know genders yet?!


----------



## boopin4baby

KMFX tightly for you klik!! GL at your retrieval tomorrow. I hope you get at least 1 mature juicy egg that's ready for fertilization!! xx :dust:

P.S. Sorry ladies. I don't have a FB account. :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning girls!

klik! I can't believe you are retrieving today!!! that's amazing! I hope your levels are right and there are 2 mature in there. WOW! good luck!

we find out genders tomorrow morning at 9am - I cannot WAIT. Though I'm currently waiting for the little monkeys to start rolling around. I had this bad thought overnight that my kitty's kneeding or the way I was sleeping had done something drastic to them. I kept feeling a little nauseous when I would lay on my back, so I stayed on my sides. I haven't felt them yet this morning, but that's not unheard of. I just ate and they like to wake up after that, so I'm anxious. I even put a little caff in my coffee this morning instead of just full decaf.


----------



## klik

Aw, Wish, hang in there! Surely they're just preparing for the big reveal tomorrow... Seriously, though, I totally understand the anxiety... :hugs: I'm sure I'd be there too, in your place... But I hope the scan tomorrow is as lovely as you could possibly wish! :hugs:

Boopin: no Facebook? How sensible! I would delete my account (especially after this election insanity) except it's so darn convenient... But I really wish I didn't have one. Thanks for the wishes!

Sadly, though, it was a total, complete, unadulterated dud. My beautiful big follicle was "empty"--one scenario my doc used to possibly explain it was: the egg in that follicle started out looking good, but then it died... the granulosa cells did not notice and kept growing and producing oestrogen like there's no tomorrow. I forgot to ask if maybe the trigger just didn't work, but I'd been obsessed, rather, with the idea that I'd already ovulated and he said no, that wasn't possible. Ho, hum. He said it was just plain bad luck. He'd been enthused, apparently, by my lining having thickened well this cycle--he figured it just looked like a good cycle all around, so why not go for it? But we were fooled... I've never had zero eggs retrieved before, so this is a whole new kind of pain... Still, at least I got the all clear to put on my oestrogen patch next week and then try again on the mild stims that have been so great to me so far... In the meantime I'll be licking my wounds and hoping next time we get at least one more to add to our little team. But I'm 43, ladies--my eggs ain't so good anymore...


----------



## Wish2BMom

:cry: I'm so sorry, klik. That sucks so bad. I hear you in all of that. 
I do think, and believe you have no reason not to think, that your next cycle will be successful once again. You e responded so well to the medicated cycles that I think you'll have another 2-3 to add to the pack. FXed so much. 

For me - yesterday went great!! The whole anatomy scan took an hour. It was so great to see how much they've developed. And by 'they', I mean my sons! 2 boys! 
All fingers, toes, kidneys, etc were present and accounted for. They weigh about 10 and 11oz which is right on target. Everything could not be better. PHEW!! 
Oh and they are head down too - hopefully they stay that way! They are a little on top of each other too, hence why I probably lost a little of one's kicks the other day. But I can relax a bit more now. 
Now to make it to 24 weeks! My next scan is 10/5 and that will be just near 24 weeks.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Scooby - happy halfway!!!!


----------



## scoobybeans

What's going on ladies?? Miss you guys! Would love an update from everyone <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

agreed - I think we talked on here more than FB! :)


----------



## boopin4baby

:wave: Hi ladies,

I miss you guys, too!! I'm just waiting for AF so, I can start my de cycle. :coffee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhhh!! I am SO excited for you, boop!!!


----------



## scoobybeans

boopin- So exciting!!! I didn't realize you were that close to starting. Good luck!

wish- Yeah we definitely talked more on here. I love seeing the pics on FB though! I'm just not really on there all that much.

klik- How are you doing hun? Would love to hear an update! :)

AFM, 5 days until V Day! I've really been looking forward to this milestone...


----------



## klik

Wish: thanks for giving us a nudge! Yeah, I was a little sad we'd stopped talking here, though, yeah, it's excellent to see the pics on FB! You and Scooby are so close to viability--that's really lovely! Best of luck on your next scan in a few days--I hope everything continues to go as perfectly as it's been going so far! I'm so happy the boys are doing so well... How are you feeling?!

Scooby: I'll have a peak at your journal, but for now I'm so glad Moobley is getting close to viability! 

Boopin: I'll have a peak at your journal too, but in the meantime, WOW! Amazing you're about to start! I hope the new donor is your key to success--good luck!!!

AFM: Had another stim cycle--just had my retrieval yesterday. Despite the stim, only one grew (it was a runaway lead) but fortunately my clinic here is happy to collect just the one. It fertilized today, so hopefully will survive til Wednesday and be frozen then. Then that's it for us, for retrievals, and we'll be moving on to transfers. I've been torturing myself on whether to let the lab grow these to blast or whether to just transfer them on day 3... If we do day 3 transfers, this process can drag out for several more months as we transfer pairs of bad embryos one after another... if we grow them to day 5, they could all potentially die in the lab and then we'd be left with nothing. I'd rather do the former, but it's exhausting even for me to think about... Maybe something in between would be called for, instead... Well, let's see--I'll torture myself a bit more and then I'm sure some decision will be taken at some point!


----------



## Wish2BMom

That's so exciting, klik!!! I am a little confused, though - so they froze all of your embies at Day 3 so far, not Day 5? So they would thaw them, see if they continue to grow, and refreeze? Or they just do this on a transfer by transfer basis - thaw, watch develop a couple more days, then transfer. I think I get it now. :wacko:

I fully understand your stress about all of this. The thought of them being better off in the womb ASAP vs viability/strength if they are able to grow outside of the womb for 2 more days...I don't know which way I'd go. It's so tough to say that if they stopped developing on Day 4 in the lab, that they wouldn't have survived in you!

How many did you end up with? 11 or so?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and I'm doing well, thank you! I'm feeling fine, though starting to get uncomfortable. My ribs are spreading to make room for the growing uterus and I think my diaphragm is already getting pushed. So that's some discomfort going on. I can't really slouch forward at all b/c any pressure from the rib cage->down sucks. Full panel maternity pants hurt too - the top of the panel comes up to right where the sore spot is. And then if I sit TOO straight, which means arching my back without knowing, my back starts to hurt. So I either have to sit pin straight or lay back quite a bit. 
And heartburn has started, so I bring Tums with me everywhere. 

But overall I'm good! As long as there are remedies to things, I can deal so far!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies! I'm sorry for my absence. I've been following along here, but I haven't actually been able to respond between the recurring Disney baby ad or reading along on my phone. 

DD2 is doing quite well. She's a sleepy baby, but she's gaining weight well. I'm still pumping 8 times a day around the clock (roughly every 3 hours or so :wacko:) and cannot wait until next week when I can start spacing out my pump sessions more and pump fewer times per day without worrying so much about a drop in supply. I'm currently producing just a tad more than her daily intake, so I have a small but slowly growing stash of bags of milk of varying sizes accumulating in the garage freezer. I only produced enough to not give DD1 any formula for about 2 months when I was exclusively pumping for her, so having anything to put in the freezer is new territory for us. Now if only I could get her to take more than 2.5 oz at a time. I'm eagerly,waiting for when she eats more less frequently. :winkwink:

DD2 turns 11 weeks tomorrow -- it's so hard to believe how fast time is flying. Her 2 month doctor visit indicated that she weighs over 10 lbs now (10 lbs 7.5 oz a week and a half ago). She seems to be in the middle of a growth spurt, so I'm curious how much she's gaining right now. 

Boopin - I'm so excited that your gearing up and getting started. Sending you some major pixie dust and good vibes! :dust:

Klik - Congrats on finishing your final retrieval! You've been such a trooper for so long! If I was in your shoes, I think I'd consider a day 3 transfer and let them thrive in their natural environment. I'd say you could always consider genetic testing, but we only got successful with 1/4 of what was found to be genetically normal. Best of luck with your decision. :hugs:

Wish & Scooby - I hope you aren't too uncomfortable! It's so exciting that v-day is coming up! If it starts getting uncomfortable when you are laying down, I found this wedge pillow to be awesome. I still use it today (though now it's behind me helping me lean a little forward while I pump). I have a Boppy version of the same thing which is way too hard. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KG84CLI/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Amanda - Your daughter is adorable! I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigosh, just looking at the picture of her sitting on the couch reading is enough to make me buy that pillow! That's where I get the most discomfort - I can't sit like that. DH and I might spring for a new recliner anyway. We've been thinking about it for awhile and now seems to be like the best time to get it b/c I think it would help me when hanging out in our living room. We have a few gift certs to a furniture store here so shouldn't be a big expense.

That's GREAT you are able to produce and store so much! I can't believe she's already 11 mos. That makes me a little nervous that you're still pumping so much at that timeframe, though. Simply b/c I will maybe be able to squeak out 10 weeks of maternity so I could spend my entire day at work pumping!


----------



## Disneyfan88

The pillow is great for supporting your bump while you lay down in bed or on the couch when you're a little bigger, too. :thumbup:

I actually had to work really hard to get my supply to where I'm at. I've read that babies that are bottle fed take about 25-30 mls between 1-6 months, and their needs don't go up after 6 months since they tend to start solids by then. I'm pumping about 30-32 oz a day right now, and she's eating about 26-27 oz a day. I've been taking supplements and pumping around the clock to get here, and I topped out around 25 oz when exclusively pumping for DD1 (we supplemented with formula). I don't respond to the supplements as well as most people (so I've been on them longer than most people generally are), and I have a crappy milk ejection reflex that makes it hard for me to actually get the milk out without doing extra stuff like massaging/hand compressions or applying heat while I pump. I'm not the norm, though, so you will more than likely be fine. :hugs: I would have switched to formula and would have been totally fine with it if the pumping didn't seem to be working. As much as I loathe pumping, it's helped to take it just a day or a week at a time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Great notes on pumping and some of the challenges. I'm sorry you're going through them, though. Do you think you'll start weaning soon? Or baby-led weaning?

I'm trying to forego buying lots of pregnancy-specific things since I'll only be pregnant for another 3+ months. Not that you probably can't use that pillow at other times, of course. But I'm loading myself up with throw pillows, and in bed I surround myself with pillows as well. Bed pillows work absolutely fine so far and I think I've found a good position (finally) on the couch that lasts longer than 20 mins. :thumbup: And I think we're going to look for a new recliner tomorrow night. So once THAT stops working, then maybe I'll look to the specialty wedges and pillows! Obviously a new recliner is way more than a pillow but we could use another sitting spot in the living room anyway :)


----------



## scoobybeans

I've got to make this snappy because work is bonkers again (I'll have to fill you guys in, there's so much going on here!)

wish- This is the pillow I got: https://www.amazon.com/Queen-Shaped...3210&sr=8-7&keywords=pregnancy+u+shape+pillow I also got the jersey slip cover so I can easily wash that. It's seriously been a huge help with my hips/lower back/sciatic pain. I also didn't want to get a lot of pregnancy specific stuff but I sit this up when I read in bed and have heard it comes in handy for breastfeeding down the road, and also as like a mega Boppy for baby (which would be great for 2!) Anyway, I'm a big fan! 

klik- Congrats on completing your last retrieval!! So exciting that you're moving onto the transfer phase now. Since I had success with a 3-day transfer I may be biased, but I do think embryos thrive best in the womb. I'm wishing you so much luck my friend!!!

Disney- Fantastic that DD2 is doing so well (both of your daughters are gorgeous!) and hooray for less pumping! I'll probably have a million questions for you when I get to that stage lol.

My 22 week appointment went very well and baby is kicking all of the time now <3 He definitely seems to have specific times when he's active and he is a BIG fan of sweets lol. (Last night I had an ice cream sandwich and it was like a little disco in there :haha:) We have our birth class at the hospital next Saturday, my 1hr GD test on 10/23 and my shower on 11/5. Lots to do!


----------



## klik

What a treat to get so many updates!

Wish: they all were frozen on day 3, the plan being that they get cultured to day 5 in one go--if at least 2 survive, the best two are transferred then, and any others are frozen. The idea is, my 3 cycles together would look like a "normal" woman's cycle (like, one who doesn't have diminished ovarian reserve)... There is one "save"--if ALL embryos slow down on day 4, the ones that look like they're struggling the least get transferred back on day 4. So you're pretty much guaranteed there will be something to transfer--just, you don't know if the lab has done any harm in the meantime. I'm sorry it's been so difficult for you to find a good sitting position, but glad you've found some interim solution... I hope the recliner rocks! Annoying about the heartburn, though I do find Tums pretty tasty! :thumbup:

Disneyfan: Thanks! :hugs: Hey, you are an absolute heroin! Well done on all the pumping--I'm glad it will get somewhat less demanding soon...

Scooby: yay!!!! Excellent to hear news of a good appointment and of lots of kicking! :happydance: Cool about birth class, and best of luck on the GD test!

So, our last little embryo survived, and it's a top-grade 8-cell! It's in the freezer with the others. So now we have 8x3-day embryos here in London, 3x1-day embryos at Cornell, and 10xeggs here in London (and we'll transfer those in that order). I hope there's enough there for at least one baby (hopefully 2)! I spoke to DP and he's on board for the 3-day-transfers-2-at-a-time. We agree that instead of almost literally putting more eggs in fewer baskets, it makes more sense to give my body several chances to be receptive... Now we just have to convince our doctor! :wacko: We're meeting with him tomorrow...


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, scooby!! That pillow would certainly help my intermittent wake-ups to roll over and re-adjust all pillows. I like how they show putting it around the babies later on too! Like you said, giant boppy!
You sure do have a lot going on!! I have to get a move on on classes, but I think I'll shoot for Nov for those so it's freshest in our minds. That's actually when we have the most time too.

klik - wonderful news!!! top grade 8-cell is amazing!! Thank you for the layout of the plan too! :) As Scooby is biased about transferring Day 3s, I'm biased about transferring 2 at a time :haha: So all of this is great!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Great scan this morning! The boys look wonderful, though they are both breach now. Buggers. Twin A's feet and legs were tucked under him and he was face down, 1lb 7oz, HB of 148 and stubborn to give us a profile pic but we finally got one. Twin B's feet were up by his head, he was facing up, 1lb 5oz, HB of 140, more than happy to give a profile pic. He'll be my snuggly, calm Mama's boy 
Now I know what the punches/kicks directly on my bladder and cervix have been - their little feet! They were so cute to watch move around. 
I asked her to measure my uterine growth, just to see where my body actually is - 31 weeks. I'm only at 23+4!! 

next scan is 11/3 and glucose test the week after that.

oh and they are definitely both boys!


----------



## boopin4baby

Wish - I'm happy to hear your little guys are thriving!! :twinboys: 

Hi ladies :wave: Sending you all love, hugs & baby dust!! <3 :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

V Day today! Though I was reading some stories about people still losing their children at 26, 27 weeks, 6 months...I don't feel too secure getting to 24 weeks anymore. But I'm happy with each day. They were moving like CRAZY this past Saturday night - my friend and I were in NYC over the weekend and walked like 10 miles on Saturday. So I think once I stopped, they were woken up immediately and wanted to party. My stomach looked like a bunch of pops and waves - so nuts!

How is everyone doing? Happy V Day this past Saturday, Scoob!!


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- Congrats on adding another perfect embie to your growing collection! :happydance: That sounds like a really solid plan you've worked out. What happened at your meeting? Is your doctor on board with the 2-at-a-time plan? Are you beginning prep for an FET this cycle?

wish- Excellent that you had another great scan and the boys are thriving! I've got the same thing going on, lots of little kicks down low because his feet are kicking at my bladder lol. Happy V day to you!!! I agree, it's still WAY too early and I'd like all of them to cook for a lot longer. Crazy you're already the size of a 31 week preggo woman. The human body really is amazing isn't it?

boopin- Thank you! I'm going to stop over at your journal and see what's been transpiring...

AFM, I'm trying to be calm in the midst of lots of stressful work stuff and I feel like I'm succeeding a lot better than I was last week. It's cliché but it really is all about taking things one step at a time, one day at a time. Part of the problem with being a project manager is you always look at the big picture first, which can be overwhelming. So I'm focusing on the little tasks that I CAN handle right now and reminding myself I still have 3 full weeks until we have to move out of this office and almost 4 months (hopefully) until the baby arrives. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm glad things are a bit calmer for you this week, scoob! And yes, i agree with you - I went shopping for more maternity clothes yesterday and when trying them on and looking in the mirror, was just marveling at how much my body has changed for these little ones so far! (stomach of a 31-weeker, boobs went from 34B to 38D!!)
Crazy stuff


----------



## klik

Hello, my dears!

Wish: hurray on a truly successful scan! And funny that you could ascertain yourself that they are both boys! :haha: Congratulations on V-day, but you've still a long way ahead of you, so don't let yourself worry too much about those extreme tragic cases--fortunately, they are really rare! :hugs: Lol on the body changes--it is true, so much happens that feels like it should just not be possible... but it is! There you are, making all this space for these little ones, your boobs getting ready to make them milk... Everything is as it shoudl be! :thumbup:

Boopin: sending you hugs, love, and baby dust right back, my dear! :hugs: <3 :dust:

Scooby: yay, congrats on V-day! Well done on being able to come back down to earth and focus on one thing at a time--it must be difficult with a pending move at work and a pending baby in your belly!

AFM: I met my doc last week and he said ok to our two-at-a-time-3-day-embryos plan... He tried to convince us to grow them to blast but he was kind enough to relent. We have a pretty detailed FET plan now--we'll start out going for a natural cycle, monitoring for ovulation and adding oestrogen and then progesterone... they default to doing fully-medicated cycles (so, ovulation suppression, like in Wish's case) but I prefer trying natural first--hopefully my lining will thicken sufficiently, to at least 8... We'll use steroids until pregnancy test time and then we'll switch to intralipids. Most of you gals are way past having to worry about this stuff! Anyway, I'm waiting for AF which should arrive in the next 3 days, and then I'll book my uterine/tubal investigation--hopefully no hydrosalpinx and no adhesions or polyps...


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigosh, you're almost PUPO again, klik!!! I'm so excited!!! :happydance:

so glad your doc relented to your wishes too - that's wonderful.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello my quiet ladies! What's new? 

klik - did you get AF as expected and book your next appt?

boopin - are you gearing up for your first cycle??? it's mid-October, I thought I remembered that things were starting up now for you guys!

disney and amanda - how goes it?

scooby - I know you're slammed at work but :wave: :)


----------



## Hope16

Hi Wish! I haven't logged on in so long and I am SO HAPPY to hear you are pregnant with twins!!! OMG I am so so incredibly thrilled for you!! I hope your pregnancy is going well! I am trying for baby #2 so it's great to be back here with all of you ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HOPE!!! we've missed you!! I'm so glad you're back!!! :hugs:

how have you been? catch us up!!


----------



## Hope16

Okay quick recap-

At my 38 week scan we found out my son had hydrocephalus.
3 surgeries in the month of September 2016 and he has been doing amazingly well!
He is perfect in every way and I love being a mom!
We celebrated his first birthday on 9/1/17- we did a Tom Cruise "Top Gun" theme because he's our little fighter.
My husband and I are ready for baby #2. We just started trying last month. I hope it happens naturally this time. Last time I was on here I did 3 IUIs before we got our lucky rainbow babe.

Here are a few picks of our little one.
 



Attached Files:







22366515_10214750596063125_6718845879584438891_n.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 4









22196378_10214682006708434_3311827427517312784_n.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3









21751836_10214555257979795_2488565783196546703_n.jpg
File size: 65.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hope16

how are you feeling?? when are you due?? I bet you and hubby are over the moon with joy!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies! We had a bit of a scare recently with the wildfires in California. We had to evacuate our house for almost a week, but we were thankfully able to return home last Sunday. We are still trying to get the house back in order as we made quite a mess trying to go through the house and find everything we wanted to keep in case the unthinkable were to happen. We are SOOOO incredibly grateful for the firefighters who worked hard to protect our area. 

DD2 is officially 3 months old. Where is the time going?! :shrug::wacko: Everyone is doing well on our end, and I hope all is well with everyone, too! :thumbup:

Hope - your little man is adorable!! Best of luck on #2! We were shocked to conceive DD2 the old fashioned way after everything we went through for #1 (plus 3 failed FETs with genetically tested embryos on the journey for #2), so its definitely possible. :dust: Are you on Facebook? We have a private group where some of us have shared a few pics.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hope, he's adorable! I'm so sorry for all you've gone through but am SO thankful for the end result! What a little heartbreaker you have. I hope that this 2nd time around is a lot easier for you too. 

disney - WOW - SO glad you're ok!!! That's so scary! obviously we've been watching from afar and I can't even imagine. 
3 mos old?? how??? that's craziness!!

hope - I'm feeling generally great. Getting sore - sore back, stiff legs/hips when I stand after sitting for a bit, etc. Baby B's head is in my ribs sometimes and it's getting to be a sharper pain. But I just nudge him away and we're good. I know it's just going to get worse so I'm trying not to complain but it really does hurt.
We had my shower this past weekend and it was just wonderful. I was a little overwhelmed at a couple points, I almost started crying. I'm tearing up thinking about it. I just never thought I'd have my own day. Damn hormones...
oh, and we're due on 1/28. I'm just hoping to make it to January!


----------



## scoobybeans

hope- :hi: I think I joined this thread after you had already left. Your son is adorable & best of luck on #2!!!

Disney- Wow, so very scary you had to evacuate! I'm glad your family & your house are ok. Did you have to go to a hotel or was there family you were able to stay with? Cannot believe your daughter is already 3 months old!!! It seems like you just had her like a week ago lol.

wish- I can't imagine how strong the kicks must be with a non-anterior placenta & with two! I think I'm finally able to differentiate body parts now. Pretty sure I felt a tiny little hand last night. :cloud9: I know I already said this but I'm so happy your shower went well! I'm still having great luck on FB marketplace, I highly recommend if you're still missing any key items. :thumbup:

klik- How are you? Hoping you are all clear to start your FET cycle and well underway!

Amanda- How are you and the little munchkin doing? Well I hope!

boopin- I hope you're doing well!

AFM, in the process of packing up and moving our office and should be out of here by next week. Can't wait! Baby is doing well. I had a good appointment on Monday, everything looks fine & I passed my gestational diabetes test. :thumbup: I've met 5 of the 6 doctors at my OB and will meet the last one at my next appointment 11/21. So far I like all of them and feel like I'm in good hands no matter who ends up delivering for me. I do have a favorite though, and it's actually not my doctor lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhh so happy that your move is almost finalized!! that's awesome!
I love how you can feel body parts. I can't figure them out. I am trying to tell by where the movement is but I know feet can be up by their head - flexible little fellas - so I just don't know!
Do you have the line yet? or an outie bellybutton? :haha: I have the line but my BB is still an innie :) I feel like they might punch it out one day, though. POP!

WE DECIDED NAMES!! I can't wait to spill the beans but I'll keep them under wraps until the babies come. And I signed up for all of our classes this morning. They're all in Nov except for one that wasn't available until 12/2, but we'll be done after that. They recommend setting them all up before week 34, which is the week of 12/18 for me, so we'll be all set.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wish - Feeling movements, baby shower, and getting classes line up  it sounds like everything is falling nicely into place! :cloud9:

Scooby - We were able to stay with my in-laws. Were still working on putting the house back together. You tend to make a massive mess looking for things to pack when you are in a hurry to get out. :wacko: Better to have a messy house rather than no house, though! I still feel so bad for those that did lose everything. :nope: Its great that youve met most of the OBs already. Congrats on passing your GD test, and good luck with the rest of the move!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, disney! :hugs: 
AND I just ordered my pump! I got one that I haven't really heard anyone talk about - the Ameda Finesse. It's hospital grade, a closed system, comes with a tote (had to pay for the upgrade but it was only $65 total) and is quiet and lightweight. The only drawback is that it's a manual 2-step process but sounds like that may not be a huge deal. And I guess the Medela is manual as well, not digital. I just learned more in the past 20 mins about pumping than I ever knew!
Each had their own drawbacks (Spectra 1 didn't come with a tote & cooler, Medela isn't a closed system, etc) so I went with my gut.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lets see if this works. Inspired by Scooby posting her bump finally, plus Boop has been asking, PLUS someone said on another thread you can post a pic from your phone while in desktop mode. Heres me at my shower this weekend! :)
 



Attached Files:







3691C4CF-F6CC-40DA-ABBF-B9D90A3A4D8A.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- You look awesome!! <3 I think our bumps are the same size lol. No line yet and still have an innie. My bellybutton is super deep though so I don't think it'll pop out! I do have stretch marks though and I got them REALLY early. My theory is that my belly was already in bad shape from the two stim cycles and my skin couldn't handle it. :haha: Please share your pump knowledge with me! I'm woefully ignorant about pumping and I have no idea what to look for. So glad you got all of your classes booked!

Disney- I'm glad you didn't have to stay in a hotel, but still what an ordeal! I can't imagine how scary it must have been to face the prospect of losing all of your belongings. :nope: I'm sorry there's a big mess to clean up but again, so very glad you guys are safe!

I'm so pooped after packing all day here and we're supposed to leave at 4pm but hubby is stuck on the Cross Bronx Expressway coming back from a job site and I have to wait for him since we only took one car. My poor little puppies are waiting for us, I hope we don't get home too late!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks, ladies! :hugs:

I love bump pics!


For pumping, you will most definitely need a hands free pumping bra. I highly recommend this one: https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B004S8MGGQ/ref=twister_B004S8MGIO?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Assuming your hospitals will have lactation consultants on-site, be sure to ask them to show you how to use the hospital grade pump that they have at the hospital. It will most likely be a Medela Symphony (which I still rent). If you use a pump in the hospital, you get a free set of compatible pump parts that will be rolled into the cost of your hospital stay, which insurance covers. If the hospital has the Symphony, the parts will be Medela ones. Even if your pump at home isn&#8217;t a Medela one, sometimes some pieces are compatible with other brands of pumps.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks girls! I feel really good still. Weighed myself this morning and I have gained 29lbs total. I can't even believe I have an extra almost-30lbs on my body!

Thanks for the tip on the bra, disney! holy crap, there's just so much to buy still to prep for all of this. 

So here's my knowledge I gained just yesterday about pumps. I was offered quite a few through insurance so I had a customer support girl do a compare for me b/c I knew nothing. 

First, breastfeeding facts I had no idea about: There are 2 phases. I had no idea what 'phase 2' or even 1 was, so I had her explain that to me too - apparently when a baby feeds, they feed quickly at first to stimulate the milk to come, and then your milk let's down/gets expressed and the baby sucks deeper. I guess the milk comes out like a garden hose!! So Phase 1 is a quicker suck on the pump to stimulate, then you have to manually change it when the milk drops (I suck at the right terms) to make them longer/deeper pumps. 

Knowing this now, here's what I learned about the pumps offered to me (and or what was written as 'why moms love this pump' in the compare they sent to me):

Ameda Finesse (offered) is the same as the Ameda Purely Yours but upgraded - it's hospital grade and offers more like a massage-like expression than a pulling feeling. It's a 'closed system' which means that there isn't a way for any milk to get deep inside the pump, like in the motor. Open systems, like the Medela, have this risk and can cause mold and such that can get into the milk. So you have to make sure you clean the Medela REALLY WELL all the time. And you have to replace parts on the Medela more often. Ameda also came with an upgraded tote, 6-pack cooler and 3 different breast size pieces. You can do one or both breasts at the same time. AND it only weighs a pound. Battery back-up, but a cord too if I can just plug it into the Mother's Room wall. This is the one I got b/c it sounded right for me going back to work so quickly, trying to pump for twins. I had to pay $65 for the upgraded version with the tote, extra valves, different sizes and upgraded 2-yr warranty. Worth it!

ARDO Calypso - kinda passed by this one b/c I'd never heard of it but she said it was a good one. It's the quietest one on the market, closed system, digital display, 400 hr warranty, lightweight and 64 suction/speed settings. Then I could upgrade to the 'to go' version with the tote.

Medela Pump In Style Advanced Starter Set - Really, the Medela has always been the one mentioned in these threads, but the fact that it wasn't a closed system turned me off of it. It weighs more than the others (I think I saw a compare online that said 4lbs). It's also a manual phase changer too. One-touch letdown, small and compact. Then I could upgrade to a tote, backpack or a 'metro bag' that had a few more accessories.

Medela Freestyle - says it's great for travel or going back to work. Compact, lightweight, hands-free accessory kit, rechargeable battery for mobile pumping, manual phase change, 1-touch letdown button, record pumping sessions, 2 sizes of breast shields, digital timer/display.

Spectra S1 - Intended to rival any and all hospital grade pumps, closed system, digital and you can program to switch phases at a certain time so you don't have to track it like the manual ones, 4lbs, fully customizable. No totes. I might have gone with this one if it had a tote/cooler.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Great pump info, Wish. :thumbup:

I personally have issues with getting my milk to come out with the Medela Pump in Style that I got from insurance with baby #1. I rent a hospital grade one as I find it to be a lot more effective for me personally. I came across a &#8220;lactation massager&#8221; that helps me clear out plugged milk ducts (which I get often) and also helps me stimulate the milk enough to help with my milk ejection reflex. It&#8217;s relatively new, but I would have loved to have it with my first born as I exclusively pumped for her as well, and there were a few times where I had really bad blockages that took forever to clear up. I liked it enough that I went back and bought a second one, and I turn them on and stuff them into my pumping bra while I pump. It helps me empty faster, which is a big help because it already takes me a long time. 

It may not work for everyone, but I would recommend it to friends. The company is running a sale for the next week, so they are currently 20% off with coupon code *ULTIMATEBF20* https://lactationmassager.com/products/lactation-massager?rfsn=841195.8d64c1


If you plan to get a nursing cover to use when you pump, I recommend a poncho style one vs an apron style (front only) one if you want more coverage for privacy. 

I linked to the Simple Wishes pumping bra, which is my favorite one to use at home. If I&#8217;m out (and especially when I return to work), I prefer a pumping bra that can be worn as a regular bra just because it&#8217;s a lot more convenient. I like the Ollie Gray ones for that purpose. They run sales from time to time, so I&#8217;m waiting to see if they have any Black Friday specials so that I can get another one (they are NOT cheap). 

Kindred Bravely makes extremely comfortable nursing bras, pajamas, and postpartum underwear (especially great post c-section, and they don&#8217;t look like jumbo granny panties :haha:). I follow them on Facebook and wait for coupon specials before buying anything from them. A lot of their stuff is designed to be worn during and after pregnancy. I like that they have free return shipping whether you buy directly from them or via Amazon.


----------



## Wish2BMom

awe-some info, disney!! Thank you so much!!! gahhhhh so much to think about! I'm going to follow Kindred now...

I don't think the boys have flipped yet so I'm getting closer and closer to a c-section. We shall see.

what is everyone doing for Halloween this weekend? do you guys do anything?


----------



## amanda1235

Welcome back Hope! 1 already! Wow &#128522; hes so handsome!

Wish, you look stunning, love the bump! Getting close now eh? Are you all set for the boys arrival now after your shower? I have the spectra s1, and did not know I could program it! Ill have to look into that. I splurged and got a Sarah wells pump bag for it. Love it.

Scooby, hope youre doing well! Are you all set for baby now?

Disney, really sucks about the fires, but glad you had a safe place to go. 

Klik how are you doing? 

Boopin, hope everything is well! I will check into your journal &#128522;

AFM, B just turned 5 months, but we are all battling a nasty cold. Shes finally on the mend, but I fought it last, so still feeling pretty crappy. Shes starting to get super curious about things around her, and seems to be getting close to sitting up on her own. Her current favourite activity is the jolly jumper, Ill go post a video on FB in a few minutes &#128522;


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!!

amanda - SUCH cute pics on FB!! She's growing so fast!! I'm sure you're enjoying every developmental moment. So excited to experience this soon!! 

ready for babies?? ermmmmm - nope. HAHA! My body is ready to almost be done with the pregnancy but as far as the real life of now having 2 infants - I think we're both not ready. As far as having 'things' ready for them, though - we're on our way. We got a few other gifts this weekend that were necessities on the registry from people that couldn't come to the shower, so that was happily received. But we have to organize and shift the furniture in the nursery, get cribs from people that are donating to us (scored our 2nd one this weekend from someone at the Halloween party!), set up the car seats and such. We should still have time but I want this stuff done by mid-December. So the clock is on for 6 weeks from now! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## klik

My dear women!

Sorry I disappeared for a while, but I'm chuffed to see the really positive activity on here!

Hope, he's gorgeous! <3 He looks really content, though he's already been through so much... You must be amazing parents! I really hope this second time you will rather easily conceive naturally, and that your second baby will be free of early medical issues... :hugs:

Wish: I love the bump pic! You're absolutely a glowing pregnant woman! I'm excited that you've picked names--can't wait to find out what they are! That said, I hope the boys hang in there for a while longer... :hugs:

Amanda: I'll get to that Facebook video at some point... I've just got a really... complicated relationship with Facebook at the moment. I trust you're all over your colds now and that your sweet little girl is getting to fully enjoy the jolly jumper! :hugs:

Disney: I'm so sorry to hear you had to evacuate for the fires... I did think of you when that was in the news... I'm very glad your house was spared but it must be very sad to see other houses that weren't so lucky... I hope everything is back in order now and that your little girls are both doing great! :hugs:

Scooby: So you've moved now? Amazing! I'll go check out your journal in a sec... I hope everything is going well with you and DH and Moobley! :hugs:

Boopin: I'll go check out your journal too, in a minute--I really hope you're ok and that things are progressing!

AFM: had a bit of a scare in my 3D HyCoSy--looked like my tubes were partially blocked, so hydrosalpinges were suspected. A lap was initially recommended (ack!), but my RE sent me to have a transvaginal ultrasound with a specialist, who totally set my mind at ease re. my tubes. He has a new machine with which he could see my tubes from beginning to end without any contrast--no hydrosalpinges. Phew! He also found no adhesions or polyps or signs of endometriosis. I do seem to have focal adenomyosis, though, but he told me that doesn't affect fertility (I thought of Boopin, though, and that made me kinda nervous). My uterine cavity looks clear, so why my lining isn't thickening any longer remains a mystery. I might have some scarring underneath the lining, which a 3D HyCoSy or an ultrasound wouldn't pick up... But I really don't feel like having a hysteroscopy. I'm just going to chance it and hope if there's an implantation, it's not in any scarred areas.

Sorry to throw all that technical stuff at you! The upshot is, I'm on norethisterone for another week or so; my period should start few days later and then I'll do the baseline scan to get ready for a frozen transfer!


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik!! wow, you've been through a lot lately but I'm so happy that it turned out that your tubes are clear. FX'ed for some thick lining coming up. I am so excited for your cycle to start!!! :wohoo: please keep us posted on everything!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

it's almost December shock:) - what's the latest ladies??


----------



## amanda1235

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

:wave: we connected on FB so you know how I'm doing! :)

klik - we need updates!


----------



## klik

Hey, gals!

Gosh, Wish and Scooby are probably just about due!

Sorry I've been quiet--I'll head over to the journals and FB in a minute, to catch up... Just doing some navel-gazing, as one does... I tried to have my first transfer in November but, while the lining did get to 7.8, it shrank really fast post-ovulation: first to 6.5, then to 5.6, then to 4.9. It's supposed to shrink after ovulation, under the influence of progesterone--that's normal... but my doctor reckoned the shrinkage was too fast, and brought the lining to a thickness he just wasn't comfortable with... So I had a cancellation and we'll change up the protocol a bit and start again in January. So I'm disappointed and I'm still terrified that, post m/c, my lining just isn't any good any longer... I have an appointment with someone who might be able to tell me something about this, but it would probably be just as I'm starting a new transfer cycle... So I'm trying to figure out whether or not I should postpone it. Ho, hum. Apart from that, everything ok, more or less... Hope you're all doing well, my dears! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Bollocks, klik!!! (Is that how you spell it?) that sucks. I hope you can get some answers. Or you limit cooperates in Jan! Keep us posted please!!

Almost due - c-section is now scheduled for 1/15!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - I hope your lining cooperates next time and that all goes smoothly and according to plan! :dust: I&#8217;m so sorry that your last attempt has to be cancelled. :hugs:

Wish - Super exciting news!!


----------



## amanda1235

Klik, thinking of you! Hoping youre doing well!


----------



## scoobybeans

Thinking of you too klik, I miss chatting with you! Update when you've got some time :) I hope the new protocol improves the lining issue and you're able to move forward with your next transfer!


----------



## boopin4baby

I miss you, too klik!! :hugs: Hope your having a great start to the new year!! :kiss:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ditto ditto, klik!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Same here! I hope youre doing well, Klik! :hugs:


----------



## Hope16

Hey guys! After a lot of mis-timing things in November and December, we finally got on track this month. I took clomid 50mg days 5-9 and I triggered last night. Tomorrow morning is my first IUI for baby #2!

I am excited and scared. DH's sperm count is very low and his morphology is 0 (which means he barely has any normal shaped sperm). His counts have been around 7 million and that's before they wash it :( 

Hopefully his numbers come back decent tomorrow morning. I have three mature follicles to work with so I am a little optimistic.

Anyone else's dh's have poor sperm quality??


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hope! Its great to hear from you! Thats great that you are TTC again! No experience with male factor fertility issues, but I wants to wish you th best of luck!! :dust:

Wish & Scooby are getting close! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hope - good luck!! Same as Disney, all of our problems were me. :( but Ill be keeping out lots of hope for you!! FXed!!


----------



## amanda1235

Hey hope! Good luck! So my husband has a count of pretty much 0, hence us needing a donor, so unfortunately Im not much help there either.


----------



## klik

Dear women,

you are NEVER far from my thoughts, even when I disappear!

Wish, IIRC you are due tomorrow!!!!! Good luck!!!! Above all, health to you and the boys, but besides that I wish you as easy a birth as possible. I'm so excited for you!!! Massive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: -- you must be so anxious and so excited!!!

Scooby: thanks! I'll check out your journal to see how you're doing--you must be due soon!!!

Disney: thank you, my dear! Gosh, I need to check out that FB page--I'm curious to see what you and your girls are up to!

Amanda: hi! I hope you and DH and baby B are doing great! Again, need to check out that FB page...

Boopin: thinking of you and sending you :dust:! I'll check out your journal in a minute, too!

Hope: wow, that is exciting! My DH's sperm is all good... I do know some women whose partners have sperm issues... Sometimes antibiotics help... Sometimes selenium... sometimes abstinence from alcohol, though funny enough sometimes when these same guys go back on the booze their sperm is better (maybe just relaxing a bit helps...) Either way, it worked once, so I'm really hoping it will work this time! :dust:

AFM: I spoke to a doctor who specializes in uterine scarring and he said given my history (thinner lining now than before m/c, lighter periods), it's worthwhile doing a hysterosalpingogram with an awesome technician--that it should pick up more issues of subtle adhesions than a saline sonogram can. It was very interesting, as it was a difference of opinion from my usual doctor here in the UK. So, if the HSG shows nothing, I'll just have to accept that thin linings are my new normal and that is that... if it shows something, I'll have a hysteroscopy and this new doc will try to sort out the adhesions for me. So, that does mean even more of a delay... :coffee:

We did have a bit of excitement, though... this current cycle, which is about to end, we couldn't do an FET because I ovulated while the lab was closed for the holidays. So we tried naturally... and I had a chemical pregnancy. I'll never know if it failed because it was a bad embryo, because my lining is dodgy, or because I wasn't producing enough progesterone to save the embryo from being shed along with the lining (I gave myself huge doses of progesterone when I found out, but it would have been too late by then...) So I was really sad for a while, but right now I am grateful that I can at least still make eggs that can be fertilised and implant, and that my lining can at least allow them to implant... It's a good sign! I hope it portends good things for 2018!

:hugs: to all! I need to go for now but will try to check out those journals soon!

Wish and Scooby, thinking of you and your boys!!!


----------



## Hope16

So DH's count was 14 million (pre-washed) and 6 million (post washed). My doctor said anything between 5-10 million is adequate for the IUI. I've had mild cramping the first two days ...I am a little crampy today but I think it's from the constipation (thank you clomid!) ugh... I am sooo bloated.

things will be quiet from me for the dreaded 2ww but I will follow along and cheer you all on!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck, Hope!! I&#8217;m rooting for you! :dust:


----------



## boopin4baby

KMFX Hope!! Sending you tons of Good Luck Dust!! :dust:


----------



## scoobybeans

Klik- I'm so sorry for your early loss. :hugs: But I agree it's very encouraging that you got pregnant naturally! When is your HSG? I hope you get some answers!

Hope- Best of luck!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - Im so sorry that I missed your last update, and Im deeply sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs: I think its a great sign that you were able to get pregnant naturally, but I know how disappointed you must be able your CP. It sounds like the new doctor has offered some great advise. I hope that your tests are able to provide you with some answers that will lead to your successful future FET. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all! Quick update bc Im sleep deprived and have no attention span!! :)

First - klik - thank you for the update! Im so sorry for your loss but I love you perspective on things. Good luck with the HCG!! Fxed You got more answers. 

Our boys arrived on Monday as planned they were big twins - Timothy was 7.05 and Malcolm was 6.03! They did really well, I hemorrhaged postpartum. I had to have a blood transfusion. It was a bit scary but I guess not unexpected. 
Anyway - life is completely different and awesome and challenging and weird but I wouldnt have it any other way. <3 DH is rocking the Daddy thing. Right now our biggest challenge is to figure out how to get Timothy to sleep during the night without having to suckle or lay on my chest. Its very tiring!!!


----------



## klik

Wish: I'm soooooooooo happy to hear from you! Glad Timothy and Malcolm are both well, and, most of all, that you are well! Apparently haemorrhages are indeed super common at childbirth but it seems not all hospitals in the US are particularly well-equipped to handle them (it's bloody scandalous), so I'm really, really relieved that you got through that ok! Amazing that Malcolm already sleeps at night--I hope Timothy is able to do that too, soon! Does it have to be you or is Timothy able to settle on DH's lap? Some friends of mine have a two-week-old boy who won't sleep through the night unless he's being held by someone (he doesn't care who, though--could be a total stranger, even!) So they take turns holding him (unless he has to feed, of course, then there's only one choice.) They said one thing that sometimes helps is a zip swaddle, but even then it rarely works... I hope Timothy adapts to a day/night pattern soon!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Yes!!!!! :happydance:

Hope: my fingers are super crossed for you! Glad your DH's sperm decided to cooperate!!! :dust:

Scooby: thanks! HSG is on Tuesday! You must be due by now, no?!?! My fingers are super crossed for you!!!

Disney: thanks! :hugs: Yeah, it was pretty mixed, having a CP... At least I can still get implantation, both from embryo and from uterus side... And it's far less painful, psychologically, than a m/c after a heartbeat... But yeah, I would have loved it if it just worked!

AFM: on a holding pattern til Tuesday's HSG. DP and I can't try naturally at least until then... Also, DP has a terrible back problem--he can't even sit--so he can't look for a job... It really sucks, from every angle. Today is our 6-year anniversary and I thought we wouldn't be able to go out to celebrate, but he had this brilliant idea to go to a restaurant that has a high counter/bar where he can stand and I can sit... So we're off there, soon--one nice thing, at least!


----------



## klik

quick update from me: had HSG today--I thought they wouldn't tell me anything & I'd have to wait for my consultation tomorrow, but in point of fact they did show me I have a scar... I'm feeling kinda spooked. I guess it's another hysteroscopy for me before making any transfers... I'll know more tomorrow, though. xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Aw man, klik. At least you got an answer right away? What will the procedure do, clear out the scarring? Happy anniversary- did you have fun?

Boopin - whats the scoop?

Hope - good luck!! Glad DHs sperm looked good!!

Ok we figured out the sleeping thing with T - he was just extra hungry at that particular time. So now we feed on a schedule but on demand as needed (extra feeding here and there as he tells us) and let them lead how much. Either a lot extra or just taking the edge off. Phew!! Glad that mystery is solved! We basically feed them until they are comatose. :)
All else is going great!! Cannot wait for all the good news to start flooding in here! :hugs:


----------



## Hope16

CONGRATULATIONS WISH!!!! I am so excited and happy for you guys!!! You are gonna be a great mommy!!! Timothy and Malcolm are so lucky!!


----------



## amanda1235

Hey Klik! Sucks that theres scarring, but Im guessing you know more now? Whats the plan? Thinking of you!

Hope, we have a secret FB group if you want to join. :) youd just have to pm me your email so I could add you!


----------



## klik

Hey, gals! I loved seeing the gorgeous pictures on FB!

Here's a little update from me: I finally had my hysteroscopy last week, and the doc said my scarring was extensive, but of the "filmy" type, which means it does not re-form--thank goodness for that! So, all going according to plan, I'll transfer the first two frosties next month! It will be an unmedicated transfer, so I'll be monitoring for ovulation and hopefully my lining will thicken beautifully all by itself...


----------



## Wish2BMom

AWESOME klik!!!! I cannot wait for your BFP!!!


----------



## amanda1235

Yay Klik!!! Awesome news!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Klik - Exciting update!!! Im so excited for your upcoming transfer! :dust: for a nice thick lining and your soon to be BFP! :hugs:

Boopin - Im thinking of you and hoping that things are ok. :hugs:


----------



## klik

Thanks, Wish, Amanda, and Disney! Just had my baseline scan and got a tentative go-ahead (bloodwork result arrives tomorrow to confirm, but should hopefully be ok). It's nice to be trying again, finally!


----------



## Disneyfan88

klik said:


> Thanks, Wish, Amanda, and Disney! Just had my baseline scan and got a tentative go-ahead (bloodwork result arrives tomorrow to confirm, but should hopefully be ok). It's nice to be trying again, finally!

:happydance: :dust: :happydance:


----------



## klik

Hey, gals. Long time no post... Since my last post we had a number of transfers but no joy. We have 3 embryos left in NY, 2 in London, and the 10 eggs I'd frozen earlier that I'd been hoping to save for #2. My lining wasn't thickening any further after the adhesiolysis in February (the transfers were done with a relatively thin lining) so in August I had another hysteroscopy (in Pasadena, actually!) and Dr Charles March found and divided some further adhesions--small, but dense. In October I had another hysteroscopy just to check that the uterus was truly clear, and I was given the go-ahead. So I was waiting for the next cycle, taking norethisterone, planning to fly to NY to transfer the 3 embryos there in November, when I got naturally pregnant. I'm freakin' 44 years old. Today I'm 8w3d, so still super, super anxious (2 years ago my mmc was at 9 weeks), but had a scan today and so far, so good. Heartbeat a bit fast but apparently that's better than slow. So, let's see... Hopeful but worried.

How is everybody???


----------



## amanda1235

Omg!!!!!! I’m sending every happy, positive, sticky thought to you and that bean!!!!!!!! Keep us posted!!!! Congrats :happydance::dance:


----------



## klik

Thanks, Amanda!!! <3


----------



## Disneyfan88

OMG amazing news, Klik! I’m keeping everything crossed for you and your little miracle! :dust: I’m so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

WHAAAAAAAAAAATTTTT??? That's inCREDible!!! I'm soooooo happy for you!!!! FX'ed things keep going safely and surely and you get your little squishy in your arms!!! <3<3<3 :hugs:
44!! Get the heck out of town! :happydance:


----------



## klik

Thank you, ladies! <3

It is crazy... I'll try to write an update here every week, at least, to let you gals know how it's going... We are very much not out of the woods yet, but there is definitely reason for hope. I think our chances are better than 50-50 by now, finally...


----------



## klik

Hey, gals!


Scan today went really well... Embryo now has joints, which means it doesn't just move as a solid unit, but can also move its arms and legs--which it was, nonstop! I also caught glimpses of its spine, brain, umbilical cord, and--this was the best--fingers! It was awesome. I have some pictures but they don't do the scan justice--DP missed out... I know we're not out of the woods yet but it's hard not to be optimistic now that the little critter is starting to look quite baby-like. Even though it's the size of a grape.

Next scan is Wednesday next week--nuchal translucency. My current worry (there's always one) is, I did some bloodwork and... I'm due to stop oestrogen supplementation on Friday, but my levels are not high enough to justify that yet... And I don't even know if I'll be able to convince my clinic to prescribe me more patches. It would be really dumb to lose this pregnancy due to an avoidable issue... So I'm waiting for feedback from Dr March (California) and we'll see where we go from there... Feh, surely that will be fine, right?!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Amazing update, Klik! I definitely understand the concerns but am keeping everything crossed for you that everything works out great for you and that miracle bean of yours! I hope that your doctor and clinic are able to work with you on the supplements. I’m beyond excited for you and look forward to following along. :hugs:


----------



## klik

Thanks, Disney! Apparently the numbers are actually good so I can start weaning myself from the various meds. Nerve-racking but good stuff!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hoorayyyyy!!! I'm so happy that you got to see a wiggly bean and your numbers are so good that you can start getting off the meds. I believe I almost cried when I was told I could get off of my POI shots! 
I can't wait for next Wed. So you are finding out gender, right? or do you want to know? 
yeah, always something to worry about unfortunately, in our case. I white-knuckled through my entire pregnancy and only on the OR table right before my c-section did I shed a tear of relief. SOOOOO much on you for so long but you can do this!!!


----------



## klik

Thanks, Wish!!! :hugs:
Latest scan was two days ago, and that was ok--the size is right on target. I think the heartbeat is a bit fast but the doc did not seem at all concerned about that... I find out NIPT results next Wednesday. Pretty nervous about that... I thought this week would have been nuchal translucency but I got that confused--that's actually next week... We'll see how it all goes...


----------



## Wish2BMom

how fast? fast usually means girl right? i think my boys started out around 170+ but then as they grew it dropped down to about 140 and stayed that way for the rest of the pregnancy. I'm sure everything is absolutely fine!! OOOOOH can't wait for your results!!


----------



## klik

Hey, Wish! I did see that thing about heart rates and gender but it seems to be true only at the time of giving birth (which is a bit late in the game, of course!) This little one was 186bpm at 8w3d, then 179bpm at 9w3d, then 178bpm at 10w5d. I've seen a couple of different studies about it, and one seemed to indicate that 178bpm at 10w5d is way too high... but then another one seemed to indicate that it's well within range and that the decrease starts a little bit later. Anyway, it's not too long til we find out more on Wednesday and then on Friday! Til then, kind of drowning in anxiety! xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

I think one thing that could be happening too is that they could have just 'worked out' a bit before they were caught on film! their heart rate goes up very easily if they wiggle around a bit. 

Looking forward to your results tomorrow!!! SO CLOSE to 2nd tri!!! :happydance:

I had a little scare this month - I don't think I O'd in Nov and we finally ended our drought a couple of weeks ago and still no AF. So of course, I started daydreaming about pregnancy and newborn stuff and ahhhhhhhh
THEN the stomach bug hit our house and I was nauseous and achy and it was really tough to try to 'mom' at the same time. I thought man, if this is how my next pregnancy would be (didn't have any nausea the first time!) and how it would be to have 2 sick kids at the same time as being pregnant or having a newborn - I can't handle it!! Suddenly AF arrived in the middle of the night as I was rocking one of the boys. How's that for divine intervention telling me what I could handle?! :rofl:


----------



## klik

Ha, Wish, that's hilarious! I mean, not that you had to be nauseous while rocking one of the boys in the middle of the night, but sometimes it is a matter of "be careful what you wish for..."

I'm certainly not ready for motherhood yet... Still thinking like I'm TTC, rather than pregnant. I'm sure at some point it'll hit me that there will (hopefully) be this little creature dependent on us for everything. How do you do it with two?! I admire that they're babbling so early--do you manage to read to them both??


----------



## klik

Woohoo, NIPT results arrived early--low risk of Down's, Patau's, and Edward's syndrome (< 1 in 10,000)! And it's a boy. I feel so so so lucky... I hope it holds...


----------



## klik

To be clear, I feel lucky that the risk is low--I don't really feel any particular way about it being a boy... It just makes it more real!


----------



## Wish2BMom

AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :ninja: :happydance: :wohoo:
i'm sooooooooooo happy for you!!! 

I can totally relate to how you're feeling - after TTC for so long, you have a hard time wrapping your head around the fact that you're in the next stage. It's such a weird transition and may not happen until month 8 of your pregnancy! My advice, for what it's worth, is to just TRY to enjoy the moment as much as possible. Enjoy every little pinch, weirdness, oddity that happens to your body; every little sign that peanut is growing and enjoying their rental property for now! Embrace it all! 
As for caring for a little one - you'll be amazing. And it really is just SO natural. And they give feedback too, fyi. That was one thing I was so nervous about - I never gave babies enough credit. They really are smarter and more responsive than I made them out to be. Forget to do something, they let you know (burp > puke). Give them too much of something, they let you know (force feed when nauseous and you don't know it > puke). You'll do wonderfully!!!

And yes! I've been reading to them since they were a few weeks old. I'd lay on the floor in between them with the book above us and read. Now it's a little hard to get their attention but when I animate enough, they come over and listen and want to grab the book and turn the pages (or close it, or eat the book...). :haha:


----------



## klik

Thank you very much, Wish! I really appreciate the advice. I think I'm transitioning to "this is actually going to happen," probably, right now, as I'm kind of panicking and entirely unable to focus on anything else! :fool:

I love the graphic examples of how good babies are at giving feedback. I actually had a nightmare about this, about a month ago... I was carrying my little baby boy (!) to an exercise class in the park and I was entirely unprepared--I had no pram or blanket to leave him in/on. Then it occurred to me that I hadn't fed him in a couple of days and he hadn't complained--he just slept all the time. That is totally my fear, that I'll be somehow spacey and neglectful, but you're right, in practice that baby would NOT be sleeping peacefully!

I love the scene of you reading to both your babies... And I love that they're now interested in eating the book! <3<3<3


----------



## Wish2BMom

EEE! I love the excitement! Focusing is HARD!! :haha:

OHHH yes and you'll definitely forget stuff but ONLY once!! We have been out without the diaper bag and thankfully nothing disastrous has happened but the threat of it when you realize you don't have the bag is failsafe enough! That dream! :rofl: Totally the same kind of stress I was going through - I made sure I read, like I was cramming for a test, before the boys were born. But allow yourself to learn along the way too - each baby is different, they'll have different likes/dislikes and use anything you read as just a guideline for ideas. Again, they'll let you know! Our boys didn't LOVE swings like some babies do. Some babies can stay in them for hours. And what they love this week, they may not the next week. As long as you give yourself grace and just roll with it, you'll be golden. :hugs:

Just an idea - if you're super into books and want your son )) to be too, I don't know if you'll have a shower but I loved this idea - have everyone bring a book instead of a card. Whomever is planning the shower can include an insert in the invitation with a little request to do this (there are even cute poems online you can steal). Then people usually write a little something inside and you have that forever! <3


----------



## klik

Thank you thank you thank you, Wish! All excellent advice. Not that it's the same, but we read quite a bit when we got a puppy, and some of the advice was useful, but the most useful thing was really just to get to know him...

Good idea re. the books for baby shower! I don't know if I want one, to be honest, but if I do then this will be something to think about. Mom is visiting from Brazil in late January, and certainly I want her to bring a pile of books in Portuguese, assuming this pregnancy does continue...

I haven't even told her yet... I was all set to tell her yesterday, after the nuchal translucency scan, but as soon as I got home I started bleeding really heavily... It was such a mess, and I wondered I was miscarrying. It was really odd, as the scan itself had gone well--nothing worrying at all, healthy-looking foetus... But the instant I got clean, more blood would gush out, and there were a couple of large clots. I went back to the ob/gyn clinic and they scanned me again--little guy was still alive, thank goodness... It was a chorionic haematoma, which is when part of the placenta detaches from the lining, severing blood vessels in the process. About 1/3 of these cases ends in miscarriages, so it is pretty scary, but fortunately in most cases the foetus survives. Anyway, I've been told to take it easy for the next week--not quite bed rest, but not too much more activity than that either. Today, to my huge relief, I've only been spotting... So maybe we'll make it after all. But it's been terrifying... and so frustrating, to go straight from the belief that things will finally work out to the graphic horror of what looks like a miscarriage... Feh. I guess what's life without drama, eh?


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, how are you doing now?? i'm so glad little peanut was ok!! SO SCARY and I'm sorry you had to go through that! I hope you're still resting up. Do you have a follow up or when is your next appt to check on things? Did you have a good Christmas? 

Did everyone have a good Christmas? Disney, Hope - anyone else lurking?

I'll try not to be an Advice Pusher so ask away! If you're anything like me, while you're thankful for it overall, sometimes it gets a little much and you just want to feel your own way through things too! :friends:
Portuguese books!! SO COOL! I love when people have the opportunity to set up their children to be bilingual. I'm jealous, honestly. I know some French but certainly not enough to pass on in any impactful way. We have no relatives that live close enough either to teach them. One of DH's aunts taught French for years and even brings each of her grandchildren to Paris when they are old enough. I'd love to live near them so the boys could soak in their culture. They live out near Chicago though!

So we had an interesting Christmas Eve! Mr Timothy ended up having a reaction to his amoxicillin he was on for his ear infection. Day 6, so he was able to come off of it and we were told to just let it leave his system, the rash would get worse but he'd be ok. Well that night his face started swelling too, his hives were out of control. We did a telemedicine visit (super cool, like FaceTiming with a random doctor, but they can see him and assess him from afar). She wanted to call in a steroid for us to give him but our pharmacy was closed. So she said to watch him for 90 mins and if it didn't go down, head to the ER. Of course it didn't go down so at 10:30 Monday night, I packed him up and we headed to the ER. NOT the place I want to be on Christmas Eve!! It was packed but thankfully they look out for the little ones and try to get them in and out as quickly as possible. We got there, were seen and let go within 1.5 hrs. My cousin and aunt were actually there too at the same time for something she had going on so we even popped in for a visit! We were going to take a holiday family photo and post to FB but I didn't want T to be there any longer than he needed to be exposed to whatever was floating around! Anyway - he slept like a champ that night (thanks, Benedryl) and yesterday was SO fun with them. Probably a typical day but I just enjoyed it so much. They worked on their present-opening skills (yay tissue paper!!), only got a couple of presents to open. But just playing with them all day, staying in PJs for most of it, baking brownies, hearing them giggle in the other room playing with Dad...my heart grew 10 times that day! (I see you, Grinch! :haha:)
His hives started coming back last night - I thought they'd be on their way out since he stopped the meds! I gave him a little Benedryl again but he had a swollen eye this morning. So now I'm waiting to see if we need to bring him in again. The receptionists at the doc know my voice by now and they have so much sympathy for T and M - we are there so much! These first years of daycare are no joke! I hope they have immune systems of steel after 2 yrs though! Almost halfway through!


----------



## Wish2BMom

and your comment about the puppy and reading is actually exactly it! You can read all you want to get a few tips under your belt but ultimately, your little man is going to have his own personality that can't be found in a book! ;)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - Sorry I’ve been MIA. We went out of town, and the the holidays crept upon us and things got quite busy. That, and things are extremely chaotic at work at the moment. 

Klik - So scary about the bleeding. I hope that everything is all good now! 

Wish - My niece had a reaction to antibiotics the first time she was in it. Her doctor said that it wasn’t an allergic reaction but just something that a lot of kids exhibit the first time they aren’t prescribed the medication. I don’t think her reaction happened until after she had been in it for several days, and luckily, she hasn’t reacted to the same medication since (she’s taken it several times for ear infections when she was an infant). That must have been scary to go through - I hope all is well. 

Christmas was fun over here. The kids had a great time looking at decorations, watching movies, singing songs, and baking. We went to my parents’ house on Christmas Day and were joined by my siblings and my extended family on my mom’s side. I still can’t believe it’s over already. We will be sad when all of the decorations come down.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, Disney - yeah, we actually already went through this with Malcolm so it wasn't unchartered territory. Just Timothy seems a bit more sensitive to it (he's the sensitive one of the two anyway, it seems) so it was a little scary. 

Your Christmas sounds lovely! Yeah, I'm sad it's already over too. I hate this time of year b/c for me in New England, now we just wait through the rest of winter to make it to spring, hopefully relatively unscathed by blizzards. But now we at least have the boys' birthday to look forward to in mid-January!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Wow - one already! So amazing and absolutely wonderful! :dance: Are you planning anything special for their birthday?

I’m currently battling a cold - thanks to whoever brought it to Christmas dinner. :xmas21:


----------



## klik

Happy New Year!!!! Sorry for the silence--long story short, everything is looking ok! Christmas was nuts and I was already terrified, so I really needed some time to recover...

Wish: is Timothy finally totally ok? I can really picture the scene, poor thing... It also seems like between the FaceTimey sort of medical care and the ER prioritizing the little ones, you're well looked after! Also hilarious about the hospital family reunion--I hope everyone is ok now! Hang in there for the blizzards... From grey London, it's easy to romanticize the fluffy white snow, but you've had some rough years recently... Here's hoping this year is relatively mild! Is there a birthday party coming up for the boys??

Disney: I'm sorry work is so tough... I really hope that gets resolved somehow... It sounds like the kids had a wonderful Christmas! I'm not a big Christmas person myself (my family never did trees nor gave each other presents) but DP is Christmas-mad! Still, if/when there is a little one around to enjoy it, I think I'll get more into the spirit!

I had another scan on Christmas eve, just for reassurance... I wanted to wait a bit longer but DP wanted us to put our fears aside for Christmas day. That scan went well--the little guy was moving around and there was no blood anywhere to be seen. Since then I've been spotting every day, but nothing really worrying... Sadly the doc said no exercise and no BD til I stop spotting, which may very well not happen for the next 6 months... Anyway, I'll try to get a scan for this Friday, just for more reassurance--it's when I'm finally due to stop progesterone altogether so it will be good to just see him again before that. I honestly can't wait to feel him moving--I'd really welcome some feedback from him, as besides swollen boobs, a bit of a belly, no periods, some smell sensitivity, and some moments of extreme hunger, I don't really get any feedback from my body saying that I'm pregnant... Anyway, here's hoping for a wonderful 2019 for all of us, our other halves, our little ones, and our families at large! :dance::xmas8::hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - I'm so happy each time I come on here and get your positive posts! I'm so relieved! Yeah, I didn't really feel too much for awhile either. And when it starts, you kinda don't believe it b/c you write it off as gas or something. But it's there!! it'll happen soon!! How far are you now? I think around 14 weeks a little buzzing started. :)
I bet you're going to have a fabulous Christmas this year! 

Oh no, Disney! I hope you're on the mend by now!

Yes - planning the boy's bday party now. It was going to try to be small but we've had so many people include us in their childrens' first birthdays and just been so happy for us having the boys that I wanted to include them in at least THIS celebration. Probably not the later ones, we'll keep those smaller. So we're doing it at our house and i have no idea how we'll fit everyone but oh well. Monster themed since I call them our little monsters. My aunt and cousin offered to make the cupcakes and did a trial run yesterday - they came out so cute!! All different colors with assortments of eyes and teeth and silly faces. I LOVE them and that's going to save us a BUNDLE!! I already got them a couple 'this monster is turning 1' onesies to wear and a couple decorations for the wall and their highchairs. Other than that, we'll have it catered and call it a day. My folks are flying in next Thurs and the party will be that Saturday. Hopefully easy peasy.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and yes, Timothy is much better now. Just hoping we can keep both of them out of the Dr office until their one year checkup on the 16th. Please please please!


----------



## klik

Hey, Wish! 14 weeks is tomorrow but I think it will take me a bit longer to feel a buzzing because I've got only one little bee inside! I know what you mean about accumulating well-wishers over time while TTC long-term... I'm now struggling with when to tell whom, especially as I still feel pretty anxious... The birthday party you're planning sounds lovely, and I love the theme and that you'll have all these awesome silly homemade cupcakes! Happy planning!

I'm looking forward to the scan tomorrow--hopefully it will help unpetrify me a bit!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oohhhh report back from scan please!!! I'm sure all is well. 2nd tri!!!! YOU MADE IT!!! How are you feeling?
Yeah, maybe it'll take a little longer but I'm not sure if it'll take too much longer!!


----------



## klik

well, the little guy is still alive and his body parts are all measuring within range, which is great... He wasn't moving which is a bit of a shame but I guess nothing to worry about. I do have a new subchorionic haematoma, which is why I just keep spotting all the time, but apart from no exercise and no BD for the foreseeable future, hopefully everything will be ok... It's a little worrying but really, so far so good! We just need luck to stay on our side for this one...


----------



## Wish2BMom

That's fantastic!! Oh he was just napping. :sleep: I guess a trick if you want to see the little guy move is to have a little soda or something sweet before your next scan. :) 
Yeah - the worry. It will continue to be there probably the whole time b/c of what you've gone through already. Try to imagine yourself in the mindset of someone who has never gone through those things too and is able to enjoy the pregnancy, if you know what I mean. I had to really play mind games with myself to not be on the side of worrying the whole time. But I do remember, after I started feeling them kick for real - I would figure out their patterns and after breakfast they'd go crazy. One morning, Timothy (then just Baby A) didn't. I got SO nervous!!! I came here and someone said to drink a little soda so I did and he wriggled around a bit. Guess he was just in a food coma! :) Or in a position where I just may not have been feeling him. 

He's doing great!!! I'm so happy!!


----------



## klik

Aaaah, thanks for the sugar advice! I'll bear that in mind for next time... I think what will help me worry less will be starting to feel him, though I think like you if something doesn't fit an established pattern I'll have a bit of a panic! I think I'm starting to feel a little bit of fluttering now, if I sit still and focus, but it may well just be wishful thinking... I'm glad Timothy is back to full health! I had another scare on Tuesday, were red blood started gushing out again, but it stopped much faster than the first time... I had a scan just to make sure, and the little guy was all right, thank goodness--and he was doing the squats this time! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I never had any bleeding so I cannot relate to the scares you're having, but I can envision them!!! Hang in there!! He sounds like he's just doing great so your body is just doing other stuff in the meantime. Lovely! Knock it off, body!

I cannot believe I can say I have 1 yr old twin sons now!! Their bday was yesterday, we had a party this past weekend. About 50 people came I think - insane. But we fit everyone, fed everyone (and had leftovers for days), the boys had a great time, all kids seemed to have fun. Phewwwwwww! 
Malcolm got tubes in his ears yesterday too so I had the day off (well I was off since Friday - that was so nice. Longest time off since my maternity leave!) He did so great!! Wouldn't even know he had anything done, even an hour afterwards. He's such a good kid. The surgery was literally 10 mins long, I'd say. They took him from me at about 9:01, she came back about 5 mins later and said he was asleep and did really well doing that (didn't fight or cry). Then at 9:18, the doc came in and said he was done and he did great, and that he was in Recovery until he woke up. A few mins later, they had him back to me. Albeit, he was screaming but they said that's 100% normal b/c of the anesthesia. I had a bottle ready for him and he calmed right down. So glad that's done and hopefully he can get some relief from these ear infections!

I can't wait for your next scan! When is that? You're probably another week in now, so 15 weeks? Your anatomy scan is in 5 short weeks!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

and squats - :haha:


----------



## klik

Oooh, poor Malcolm, he had an ear infection... It sounds like he was really brave! :hugs:

Funny you say that screaming is normal because of the anaesthesia... Babies are really in tune with their bodies, so something probably feels terribly wrong after anaesthesia... Certainly my dog is like that (he's truly been our practice baby)--if he ever needs anaesthesia for anything, he'll be whining for hours after he wakes up, poor thing... But good thinking, having a bottle ready for Malcolm, giving him something nourishing and comforting and familiar to hold onto!

Happy belated birthday to your boys! Wow, 50 people!!! Really well done!!!

I had a scan today, at 16 weeks--an "early anomaly scan." Fortunately, no anomalies were found, and we had a really good view of the heart, which is now looking very heart-like!

I also booked an 18-day trip to southern Spain, at the end of the second trimester/beginning of the third. Spain is meant to have really good health care, so if there's to be an early delivery we should hopefully be ok. But I think we desperately need a babymoon, after all we've been through...

xx!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies! I’m so sorry for the absence lately. Work has been extremely chaotic and has been consuming a lot of my time. 

Klik - The bleeding sounds extremely scary, but I’m so glad that your scans have been great! I think I started feeling flutters around 14 weeks the first time and closer to 18-19 weeks the second time around. I think the position of the placenta as well as the baby into how early you can feel anything. I’m afraid that the worry won’t really go away, but it’ll be a lot more reassuring as soon as you can start feeling regular movements. I hope the bleeding has ended for good. 

Wish - I can’t believe your little ones are a year already! Amazing! I still can’t believe Sarah is 18 months (as of yesterday). It sounds like they are doing great, and they are both hopefully in good health again. I’m glad the surgery went well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

18 days in the South of Spain?! holy moly that sounds incredible. You definitely deserve it! Have you been before? Will this be an adventurous trip or relaxing on a beach? 
EXCELLENT no anomalies were found! I'm sure it'll stay that way!! Little Bean Boy is doing very well in there, growing properly!

Disney - 18 months!! CRAZY!! Why is work so hectic? is this typical?


----------



## Disneyfan88

The company has instituted a hiring freeze, so the departments that are short staffed are having to load up the workers with extra work.

We’re working on kindergarten applications for our oldest right now. :sad2::wacko: We are applying to 2 private schools in addition to the local public school which may or may not have space due to overcrowding.


----------



## scoobybeans

I had no idea this thread was active again, SO happy to see updates from everyone!

And OMG klik!!! I was literally thinking about you yesterday and I'm SO FREAKING EXCITED to hear your awesome news!!! :dance::dance::dance:Wonderful that everything is on track and he's looking great. And awww, another boy! <3 Mine is such a mama's boy which I totally didn't expect but secretly love lol.

I completely understand all of the preggo anxiety. I took forever to tell anyone but my closest friends and family and obsessed over my progesterone numbers and lack of movement and heart rate and basically everything. But when I hit my second trimester and started feeling movement (I had an anterior placenta so that took a bit) it was like something clicked that everything was going to be ok and I relaxed for the rest of my pregnancy. I hope you find that peace too! <3 When is your due date? How are you feeling?

wish- I'm sorry M had to get tubes but that's great he did so well! My niece got them after lots of ear infections and she never had them again. Happy 1st birthday little boys!!! I can't believe you hosted that many people. You're a rock star!

Disney- Hey girl! So glad to hear the girls are doing well. Sorry work is so stressful! (I can totally relate!) That's crazy the public schools are that overcrowded. Do they have plans to build another one to relieve some of the strain?

AFM, my little man Finnegan James (aka Finn) is turning 1 on Sunday. It really flew by! 2018 was such a crazy & memorable year for us. Aside from finally becoming a mom, I also fulfilled a lifelong dream of becoming a homeowner! We moved in about 2 weeks ago and I'm loving it. (Especially the fireplace!)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Scooby - Ahhhh one already! Amazing how quickly time flies! :dance: Are you planning anything special to celebrate? Congrats on the new home, too! That’s so exciting! Are you close to work?

The school district here has no plans to build any new schools, yet the city keeps cramming more and more housing in (against the residents’ wishes). Hundreds or thousands more families with no plans to improve or expand road infrastructure, build new schools, or add local police or additional fire services. A lot of the land that they are taking over was previously zoned for commercial use. And they are collecting special taxes from the residents for the local school, but many people are still getting turned away due to overcrowding. There are other policies in the school district that I’m not fond of. If we can get her a spot in the private school, we prefer to send our kids there (even if it means we have to pay). There’s a priority list, and we’re not high on that list, so we shall see what happens.


----------



## klik

Disney: thanks! Well, to put it in perspective, my life was never remotely in danger like yours was with your bleeds, but I was very afraid for the little guy... I'm sorry work is still so painful... How long can this last, really?? Would you consider moving jobs? Workers often have some modicum of power in the current labor market... As for schools, this is crazy! Is this even legal, not to have enough public school places?? I hope you get a place in the private school of your preference... And wow, 18 months! Amazing!!!

Wish: we've been to Granada, but not the Costa del Sol which is where we're going this time... (I highly recommend Granada, btw). In principle it will be a beach holiday but we'll have a car so we're probably going hiking as well...

Scooby: Happy birthday to Finn! One year, WOW! Hurray to you finding your way back to this thread! Yeah, I was planning on starting to tell people at 12 weeks, after good NIPT results and nuchal scan, but I started bleeding profusely on my way home from the nuchal scan... So that totally threw me... But it's been over two weeks since the last bleed and I'm thinking I should get off my butt and start calling family already!

I also have an anterior placenta so I'm wondering if the "flutterings" I feel are anything but my imagination. And I'm just resigned to the fact that the real kick feelings, if they come, will take a while still... But I'm less anxious than I might be at this point--having had those bleeds sort of puts things in perspective, so little aches or whatever become unimportant. I'm in "no news is good news" mode, which is nice! Well, I do have one symptom besides the bump: my nipples are weirdly sore. Annoying but only rarely actually painful, I'm happy to say!


----------



## scoobybeans

Disney- Thanks! We celebrated with my stepson on Finn's actual birthday (presents, balloons, cake) but next Sunday we're having my sister and niece plus some friends and their kids over. Very small, only 10 people. Unfortunately I don't know anyone with kids his age and since we just moved I don't know anyone in our area yet. But it should be fun! It's about 20 minutes to work and a beautiful commute past lakes and reservoirs, so I can't complain :) Wow that school situation sounds pretty awful. I hope you guys get into the private school, although I still think it's really messed up that you're forced into trying to get your daughter into a better situation. I was just reading about all of these areas of the Bronx that are getting rezoned and the new housing that's going up, and I guarantee you that school crowding will be an issue there too. Honestly I think it just comes down to greed, and no one caring enough to consider the consequences.

klik- It sounds like it's time to tell people soon! I was really hesitant to do it, but people were so supportive and excited for us when we did tell them. I wasn't expecting that for some reason, but it was nice! I'm sure everyone will be excited for you guys!!! I looked back at my pregnancy journal and I started feeling flutters at around 17 weeks and being sure that I was feeling him at 18 weeks. A few days would pass without feeling him and I'd worry but that's normal in the beginning. One of the nice things about an anterior placenta is when he gets bigger and he kicks you've got a little cushion there :winkwink:

We're having this crazy weather right now that the media is calling a "polar vortex". It was -2 degrees Fahrenheit this morning when I woke up and the wind chill was -15. Not fun walking the dogs, especially Lola who is picky about finding the perfect place to poop lol. (Say that 5x fast.) :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

YES this cold!! We're relatively neighbors and we're feeling it too. It can go straight to hell. But 50's this weekend so that'll be nice! And weird! :haha:

have fun at bday celebration #2 this weekend!

disney - is work slowing at all? I'm going to assume no since you haven't made it back on for a bit. My work isn't crazy but I'm still in learning mode which just rides my last nerve. I hate not knowing. 

klik - what week are we in? I can't wait for you to feel kicks. Absolutely the best part of it. Though towards the end when you're trying to sleep and baby has opinions about the position you should be laying in...:nope:

So the boys are CRAZY developing now! Timothy is so close to talking - he definitely says 'Yes', 'Yuck', 'Yeah' (he has a firm grasp of the Y sound! :haha:), 'No' and then babbles other things that sound like words. But he has facial expressions with them, proper pauses when he talks, different inflections. It's sooooo crazy. I love watching it.
They are 'brushing their teeth' now too, almost running, we are OFF bottles and formula, except for the bedtime bottle and middle of the night bottle - but those are still milk. The big formula bill is GONE! What else...they HATE getting their diapers changed. I think they just hate laying down on the changing table but it's muy impossible to change them standing up. So that's a fun struggle. 
Oh and I guess at daycare they are doing new things like trying to help the other babies when they drop a pacifier - trying to give it back to them in their mouths! :cloud9: They help pick up toys around the room (i'm probably making them OCD but I'm constantly tidying up their play area b/c it's just a hazard for them toddling around to step on stuff). 

that's it! I thought their development pace so far was fast!! That was nothing! Before it was like something new each week. Now I feel like it's almost daily or every other day they come home with something new. Oh, they can hold those puree pouches themselves and suck out of those now too! Breakfast just took a turn! I still give them tons of fruits and an english muffin but I don't have to finish with spoon-feeding them a yogurt or the puree every time now. Just pop one of those in their hands and it's a full nutritious, organic meal! Heck yeah!


----------



## klik

Hey, gals!

Disney, I hope you're ok, with school-hunting and work stress...

Scooby, happy birthday party to Finn tomorrow! Your commute sounds lovely! Oh, I'm sorry you're caught in the polar vortex... It is cold here, but nothing in comparison! Re. telling people, I do expect them to be very excited, but in a way that's just the problem--I don't want to be in the position of having to give them bad news later on, if things do sour... Still, my mother is in town for a week so I think I'll tell my relatives about it while she's here... And if there are bad news, oh well--everyone will just have to cope... Re. the placenta, my doc said yesterday that he thinks I'll only be able to feel movement in about a month--maybe 3 weeks. Not sure why, exactly--I guess the placenta does look thick and pretty much entirely anterior? Ho, hum, I can live without feeling him, as long as he's all right. Excellent point, though, about having a cushion for the future! :thumbup:

Wish, oooh, I'm sorry you're having to live through this cold, too! I just completed 18 weeks yesterday, but yeah, the doc said probably no feeling kicks for another 3 weeks to a month... I love that one of Timothy's first words is "yuck!" :haha: That does seem like some amazing development! They're stronger and wilier now, so changing their diapers does sound challenging... OTOH, breakfast sounds easier and it's great to have formula-buying behind you! And it's lovely to know that they're being helpful around daycare!!!

AFM: had a cheeky scan yesterday! I figured since I'm not spotting anymore, if the haematoma was gone I'd be allowed to exercise and BD, you know, before our physical health and sex life completely vanish post-baby! And since my mom is visiting, it was excellent that she could come with and see the little one moving around. She's very happy but also pretty jumpy about it--my brother and sister are both severely learning-disabled, so that's left her with a lot of anxiety regarding my potential children... I'd found it odd that she seemed unphased when I told her we were considering DE, but in this context it makes sense... Anyway, she enjoyed the scan, but as we were walking out, she asked, "so are you doing tests to make sure everything is ok?" I was like, "mom, you just *saw* me do a test to make sure everything is ok!" :dohh: Oh, well, parental anxiety, what can you do? Anyway, the scan showed the little guy was totally fine (he opened his mouth once, which was cool) but the haematoma is still there, albeit much smaller. I'm allowed to do yoga now, but no BD... Still, the prospect of yoga is helpful--my body wants to do something, at least!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awww your poor mum is so anxious! Rightfully so, she's been through a lot. I'm so glad she could go with you. <3 I wish my mom could have come with me to one scan but she lives too far away.
SO happy the little peanut is looking great and did some fun stuff for you on camera! As we got to the middlish-end of my pregnancy, Timothy wasn't doing anything. He'd keep his arm up over his face so no pictures - nothing! I think he photobombed Malcolm once, though. :haha:

Disney - things calming down at all? Ha - now that I type your name..Disney has been my life lately! They are my client at the new job I started back at the end of July. I'm SO HAPPY to have them as my client. I always wanted to work at Disney (as an animator, though) so I guess this is the closest I'll ever get. 
How's the school hunting going? I hope you've been able to line some things up and get this off your mind. 

scooby - how's little Finn doing? Are you now the proud new owner of your own business?? i'm so happy for everything you have going on in your life! How's DSS doing with everything - the move, the baby, any impact on you taking over the biz? I remember awhile ago he was getting into video games a little too much, right? Has all of that straightened out? Any new plays for him to be in this year?

Not much new here - went to Urgent Care AGAIN last night, this time for Timothy. He had leakage coming out of his ear. He was super upset the night before but we thought it was his molars coming in. Dose of Motrin later and he was fine, so we didn't think it was more than that. Turns out he's got a pretty good ear infection and his canal was so swollen, the doc couldn't see the entire ear drum to confirm there was no rupture, so we'll have to go back to his pedi tomorrow to see, after the antibiotics kick in. Poor love. Maybe he's next for tubes! :(


----------



## klik

hey, Wish! yeah, it was my mom's 70th birthday so I convinced her to come over as I'm still self-banned from Brazil due to Zika. So it was a good coincidence that I was pregnant when she came! Funny that Timothy was camera-shy until one day he decided to photobomb his brother! Ugh, I'm sorry he's now the one with an ear infection--poor thing... How's he doing?! I really hope the eardrum didn't rupture!

I've had the most annoying cold... first I was afraid it was Listeria because it started as gassiness and nausea... But then I developed a temperature and a sore throat. And I've been having the worst coughing fits--I lose control of my whole body, it's extremely unpleasant. Still, I'm getting better--last night I managed to sleep a half-decent number of hours and today I managed to eat a decent amount. I hope/think the little guy won't be affected, but I was concerned because I actually lost some weight over the past few days... I think he's all right, but I'm looking forward to this illness ending and then to next Friday's scan!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh that's wonderful!! happy birthday to mom! :cake:

ugh, being sick while preg is the pits!! I had a 24 hr flu early on and of course, the first thing that comes up on Google (as we were figuring out what I could take) was that high fevers have been suspected to cause autism. And this was like week 9!! I was so freaked. But the Dr said everything was fine, I had taken one thing of Thermaflu and that was it, so it was all good. I'm sure your peanut is doing just fine, if not enjoying the massage every time you have a coughing fit!

so you have a scan in 2 days? or NEXT Fri? oooooh, I'm so excited for you! I loved scan days!! <3

Timothy is better - no rupture in his ear drum but we were referred to the ENT for him now. Probably tubes in his future too. And this week, Malcolm's cold got so bad that HE got another ear infection! One of his tubes actually got blocked/crusted over and he had some bloody leakage coming out of his ear (and his nose - related) so he's on antibiotics and ear drops AGAIN. Glad those tubes are doing their job!! :thumbup: But I'm glad this is it so far. I can't wait for Hand, Foot & Mouth to come to our house!


----------



## scoobybeans

klik- Aww, I love that your mom got to be there for your scan. That's such a special thing to share with her on her birthday. How did your scan go on Friday? Any kicks yet?

wish- Finn is awesome! I'm loving this age, how about you? He's so fun and interactive. He's doing this thing where he runs at me and launches himself into my arms. It's the sweetest. DSS is doing great! He's got the lead again this year, although they're doing Cinderella so that means he's Prince Charming... he's not super jazzed about that lol. My in-laws are coming down for his play next month. He likes his new loft-style room and he's WONDERFUL with Finn. You should see the way he looks at his big brother, it warms my little heart. That's seriously awful about M & T's ear infections. :( How did your ENT visit go? I feel so bad for these kids when they get sick. They're so little still, it must be such a bummer to be ill all of the time! It's the same with Finn, he's got another cold and he's teething like crazy so he's in pain a lot. It makes him whiny and clingy but then he feels better and he's back to his smiley little self again. How are you doing on food these days? It's so hard not to be lazy and just give him PB&J all the time lol.

AFM, I still don't have the reins to the business BUT I did get my big fat raise last week, retroactive to the beginning of the year. Woot! DH and I celebrated by going to see our first concert in FOREVER and having a nice dinner out. It was wonderful. I also splurged on a couple of girlie things I never treat myself to- salt scrub, new eye shadow, etc.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yes klik - updates please!! It's been awhile!! 

scoob - awwww, everything sounds so incredible!! DSS sounds like he's in a really good place. I'm sure he subconsciously is just so safe and secure with you guys and now with this little guy to look up to him...SWOON! I'm sure your cup runneth over often! <3
The boys are amazing - yes!! we have the launching hugs, random 'kisses', just being total goofballs for a laugh. They are just SO silly, we are constantly cracking up. Timothy will do this thing where he does Downward Dog but on his head, and then he pushes himself around the room in this position! :rofl: such a weirdo!

How's talking going with Finn? Timothy says a few words, or tries, but Malcolm is still just really babbling or grunting. He understands a lot and gets his point across but the actual words aren't formulating yet.

Foods are going fine - just have a picky eater in Malcolm. He doesn't like to try new things that are put in front of him. Or I have to figure out how to be more strategic. Like if I put watermelon down before carrots, he won't touch the carrots. So I have to put those down first as the only option and see if he'll eat them. And even then, it's a crap shoot. So if all (and I mean like 7 different food options) fail, then I give them a pouch and they suck that down. At least they are getting veggies and vitamins and minerals with those. 
I actually still haven't given them actual peanut butter yet!! I've been nervous b/c I read that it can be too sticky and choke them. But I'm going to try it soon. They have jelly on their english muffin in the morning and love that (who wouldn't). 
Oh and my least favorite sound of all time for the time being is food being thrown on to the floor. When they are done, everything is ejected. :dohh:

T's ENT visit isn't until April but Malcolm went back for his post-op the other day and still had fluids in there. So back on ANOTHER antibiotic and ear drops. I guess the first month after getting tubes can still be tough. Hopefully we'll see some improvement soon. And hopefully once spring finally gets here, we'll be rid of colds for a little bit!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and CONGRATS on the fat raise!!! who did you see in concert?? If I recall, we also had the same taste in TV - have you been watching anything fun? My current fave (and really b/c we are still only awake for an hour after the boys go down) is True Detective on HBO. We didn't like the last season but this season is good. At least I hope it ends up being good - the suspense so far is great, but I can see it going either way. We've been watching The Gifted since the beginning too (we are super hero show/movie people) and Gotham.


----------



## klik

Wish, all was indeed fine with the little guy and maybe he was actually enjoying the ride every time I coughed! It's inevitable that we worry about every little thing, isn't it?! Aw, I'm so sorry the boys both have been having ear infections! Poor dears... Yes, here's hoping Spring comes and helps out soon! I'm so glad they're being goofballs--it's lovely to see toddlers feel safe to explore and get to know themselves and the world... It's a wonderful phase!

Scooby, no kicks as yet--or maybe? I mean, sometimes I feel little somethings but it may be nothing, still.. On Friday the doc who was scanning said, "he's kicking you" and I couldn't feel anything, so I guess it will still be a while. Your life sounds like it's going so well, it's wonderful to hear! Well, teething aside--growing pains and all that--home and work life seem wonderful--may that continue for you!

So yeah, little guy seemed totally fine in the scan--moving around, and everything is measuring bang on target, which was a great relief! I did think he'd be fine but it's always good to get reassurance... And DP was suuuuper relieved--he'd been so worried while i was ill (well, I still am, but only the tail end of it now)--he kept asking me if I had tuberculosis, or if I was exposed to some poisonous mold--it would have been funny if I hadn't felt so crummy! I'm 21 weeks tomorrow, getting ever-closer to viability--hurray! Only real complaint now is, if I sit for too long (which I do), my back hurts. I'm allowed to exercise again, but the yoga class I went to was an hour of very light exercise and half an hour of lying on our left sides. The only nice thing about it was thinking about the baby as we breathed--the physical side of it was nil, though! I need to build up these muscles as my belly gets huge!


----------



## scoobybeans

Sorry for the novel below! (Wish you're one of the few people I know with kids almost exactly Finn's age so it's so great comparing notes with you.)

Wish- It's such a relief to us that DSS is doing so well. His mom is pretty messed up (alcoholic, ultra right-wing conspiracy nut, definitely some mental health issues there- possible manic depressive, etc). DH and I had resigned ourselves to him having some major issues (esp. drug/alcohol related, maybe behavioral problems too) by the time he was a teenager. He'll be 17 in a couple of months and I'm happy to say that he's growing up to be a really kind, considerate, funny, all-around great kid. He is very anti-alcohol and states he has no interest in drinking. Maybe having a mom who is so screwed up actually made him never want to be like that, so silver lining I guess? Saturday night we asked him what he wanted to do and he wanted to play rummy with us by the fire. Not too many teenagers who'd want to hang out with their dad & step-mom playing cards on a Saturday night, so we count ourselves very lucky. And we all had a blast! He also said he wants to spend his birthday with us this year. <3

As for the little guys, the affection is just the sweetest right now isn't it? Finn tried to kiss me the other day and it was just a wet mouth on my chin lol. He's super goofy like yours too, he cracks us up constantly! He used to say "mama mama" over and over but hasn't said it in like 2 or 3 months. :( Now it's "daddy" or "etty" (for Betty, from daycare), he says "oddy" which I think might be doggie? He sings recognizable tunes (like the ABC song but with the wrong sounds lol) or "E-I-E-I-O" (like Old McDonald). And he seems to understand what I'm saying a lot of the time but doesn't repeat it to me yet. But he babbles constantly and "talks" to his stuffed animals so I think we're on the right track. He also knows the sign for "more" but he's inconsistent about using it.

I know what you mean about strategic feeding! He always wants what we have, so when he's being cranky about eating sometimes I makes something for him but put it on a plate for myself. Once he sees me take a bite he wants it, so then I start breaking off pieces for him. Other times we just need to eat a piece of what he's eating (and we have to really eat it, he can tell if we fake it!) and that's enough to convince him. His tastes change constantly. He loved ravioli & chicken nuggets last week, now he won't eat either. He's crazy about bananas and spinach/mushroom/onion egg cups at the moment. He likes mango but mostly wants to suck on it and then he throws it. He also LOVES to feed the dogs. Which is sweet but can be a problem when we need him to feed himself!

As for peanut butter, I was nervous too. But he's been eating it for about a month with no problems at all. What I do is spread a super think layer of PB on 2 pieces of whole wheat, then a thin layer of jelly in between. I cut off the crusts and cut the sandwich into bite size pieces. I make sure to offer plenty of water or milk while he's eating.

We still do pouches too sometimes when we're on the go, but I've noticed they just never seem to fill him up as much as solid food. We started using the Happy Tot smoothies lately instead of just fruit/veggie pouches. They're higher calorie and thicker and he seems to love them. Also Sprout makes some that have chicken and turkey and lentils and aren't gross. Always trying to sneak protein in where I can!

Thank you on the raise. It feels great to finally be making what I should. We're anxiously awaiting our "profit share" from 2018 and still don't know how much it will be for or when we're getting it. Desperately need a French drain installed and a fence, and need to pay off moving expenses. We went to see Railroad Earth (bluegrass), it was so fun! We're also into True detective this year. I recommend umbrella academy & Russian doll, both on Netflix.

klik- So glad you had a good scan! I bet those kicks are coming any day now. It's cute DP was worried. Do you have access to a pool? Swimming would be wonderful exercise and not too high impact.


----------



## Wish2BMom

klik - wonderful that you had such a good scan!! I'm sure you are feeling flutters now - I had questioned it for a couple of weeks and it really couldn't have been anything else, now that I think back. I'm so excited for you to feel the first wallop! And yes, since I'm posting almost a week after you - now you're almost at week 22!! 2 more weeks until V Day!! <3

scooby - that's wonderful that DSS is growing up to be so well-adjusted, given his circumstances. Shows even more how you guys providing him with safety and stability is really going a long way. He'll thank you first when he receives his first Oscar! ;)

omigosh - EIEIO! YES! Timothy was saying this before we knew it - we thought he was saying an emphatic 'YEAH YEAH YEAH'! Either way, was so funny. One of the toys started to sing 'Old MacDonald had a farm...' and then out he busts with 'EIEIO!' :rofl: we were dying!

I tried PB this morning!! I put it on one side of their english muffin, on top of butter, so it was definitely thinned out. They liked it just as well as they liked the jelly side, so there ya go. That's over with! HA! Yeah, I have to get proteins in where I can too. Timothy has actually been pretty great about eating most things but it's getting more than fruits and carbs (same thing??) into Malcolm. Pouches don't fill these guys up anymore either but if I'm out of options and they are still hungry - they get one. I got the yogurt pouches for kids too (not babies) and they love those. Though they both sucked down their own in a matter of minutes this morning! They are already going to start eating us out of house and home! I'm so thankful they love their fruit, though. Blueberries, raspberries, watermelon, bananas, apple, mango (same with the sucking and throwing on the floor...), pears. Supposedly they eat mandarin oranges at daycare but I have yet to witness. I do try to give them what we have too but sometimes they just don't want that or it has too much sodium in it for my taste, for them.
I'm SO glad the stress of the transition to solids is over!! PHEW! That was probably my most stressful time yet!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies. Greetings from Walt Disney World! It’s been SOOOO crazy at work lately - I’m definitely glad for the break. I honestly don’t know if I will be staying long term anymore. It’s not an enjoyable environment right now. My parents are here with us for the kids’ first trip to Florida. I’m resting while Sarah naps and everyone else is off having fun. I certainly don’t mind!

I’m glad that everyone seems to be doing well. I’ll try to check in again as soon as I can!


----------



## klik

Scooby, thanks! Yeah, I'm finally feeling him properly moving around now... It's very neat! I do have access to a pool but I have long hair and honestly can't be bothered to try to time the swimming and the hairwashing... Pilates feels ok, and I also found some instructions for how to modify sun salutations for pregnancy--it's only about half as hard work as a normal sun salutation but it still feels nice! And I went jogging a bit today... Anyway, I'm not feeling so deprived anymore in the exercise area!

Your DSS sounds so sweet... Great that Finn is using his first words and exploring the world of food! I think it's great that he's interested in what you're eating--that sounds ideal to me!

Wish, thanks! Yes, two more weeks til V day--looking good! And yes, I'm feeling more than flutters now--it's definitely him bumping up against me in every which way... It's really nice! Super cool that the boys' transition to solids has gone well--sorry it was so stressful--and I'm sure lots of parents would like to have the problem you have with Malcolm, that he's so into fruit! 

Disney, hurray that you're finally getting a break--and you made it to Disneyworld this time! Enjoy it! Your work sounds extremely unreasonable--hopefully they'll hire someone else to help, or you'll get a saner job... Unemployment rate in the US is very low but I don't know how that translates to your particular circumstances...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hooray for proper kicks!! isn't it the best?? my absolute favorite part of being pregnant. <3 I remember laying in bed one night, sometime within a month and a half of them coming b/c I was in the spare bed with ALL the pillows, and they were moving so much that it was rustling the sheets! :rofl: I got some good videos of that time too - so special.

Happy vacation, Disney! I hope it's fun for you. Yeah, work sounds like a beast for you. Perhaps time to move on if they aren't changing anything for you and there is no light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## klik

Omg, Wish, they were moving so much the sheets were rustling! That's hilarious!! How did you get any sleep??

yeah, I'm really enjoying the movements--it's quietly, but deeply reassuring!

Viability day is tomorrow. Unbelievable we've gotten this far. I never thought it would happen like this--I mean, early on, sure, I was hoping for a natural freebie, but at 44, not in my wildest dreams...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy V Day!!!! :happydance: :ninja: :wohoo:

it's all surreal, huh? Especially for you!! You've been through SO MUCH and now this little soul just popped in to spend your life with you. :cloud9: 

:haha: the rustling was just that one night, though to be fair I wasn't sleeping much by then anyway. I would shine my phone's flashlight on them though to try to get a video and they'd stop! Every single time! So I could only video in the daytime. :rofl:


----------



## Wish2BMom

it's really weird - I'm getting an IUD installed on Tuesday. It's the actual END of my TTC journey. I'm sad. I don't know why - we definitely aren't looking to have more kids. I was just hoping (really??) that maybe I'd be one of the lucky ones like you to have a surprise addition and maybe confirmation too that my body isn't all broken. And maybe a genetically-linked child to me. I don't know why any of that is important - I am beyond in love with my boys, with our life with them and it doesn't matter that they aren't genetically linked to me. (Though it's super annoying when people study their faces and only see DH and even say they don't look like me. I have to act like 'yup! luck of the draw - I carry them, they look like their dad...what can you do?')
I actually am going to start therapy too - thankfully my first session is right after the installation!


----------



## klik

Heh, I thought babies started moving more when they saw some light, but yours are rebels! :coolio:

I can relate to the sadness you feel having an IUD installed... Sure, your family is complete, and you utterly adore your boys, but of course you wonder what your body is still capable of, and what it would be like to see yourself physically in a child. I've thought about that a lot as I was getting closer to using DE, and of course while those genetic similarities are not exactly an important thing to have, I think there is a visceral wish to see yourself in your kids. And of course you will, because you are raising them and they're already picking up loads from you... But physically, you won't, and that's very hard to ignore especially as everyone around you is looking for those similarities. We have some friends that I really like, and they're very aware of our struggles, but when they had their baby 15 months ago, they wouldn't stop talking about whom he looks like--it's a deeply-ingrained instinct...

I think it's a bit of what in therapeutic parlance is called a "narcissistic injury" every time someone looks at your babies and doesn't see you--it's almost as if you don't have a role, as if you're erased, as if you don't matter. And you know that's not true--you're their mama and they love you and nothing can take that away from you... But you have one less bit of evidence of that, and not having that when so many others do is really painful... Plus there's that mad fantasy of living forever, as long as there's a bit of us in our kids...

I think therapy is a wonderful idea... The IUD represents a loss, a letting go, of a huge wish, and of thinking of your body as full of possibility. Not that the IUD is permanent, if you don't want it to be, but it's certainly full of meaning... So there's a lot to unpack there, and a good therapist will really help.

FWIW, I'm full of admiration for how you've raised your boys. They honestly seem to me to be at the development level of really well-developed singletons of the same age, which is incredible... I don't know how you've managed to give them each so much attention!

Anyway, I send you loads of hugs... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Please be extra kind to yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wow...you see me! You summed that up so incredibly well, thank you. That's all EXACTLY it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

and thank you for the note on the boys - I'm not really sure how we've done it either but they are certainly thriving, I think! I think daycare has helped immensely too. They have a wonderful curriculum at our center.


----------



## klik

Wish, I did think a lot about how I'd feel about DE--I have therapy myself so I used it to try to prepare myself for it... I was becoming quite comfortable with it but I knew sometimes these aspects would get to me and I'd just have to live with them... In fact, we want 2, and if we manage, our second one has a pretty high chance of being from DE, so these niggling insecurities may well still be in my future... But of course in every way that really matters, that would be my baby, just like your babies are your babies! <3

I'm glad you found a good daycare place! This is the sort of thing we need to start thinking about now--viability day is behind us and it's time to start doing some serious shopping and planning! :-k


----------



## Wish2BMom

I have read and reread your response so many times - thank you so much for sending such insightful thoughts. You've already helped me, even if validating that therapy will be a good thing for me. I'm trying to be more authentic with myself about my feelings about things and stop hiding them or making excuses if they seem like they 'shouldn't' be what I should be feeling. Yanno? I know these boys are completely mine but I need to stop feeling like 'there's just this ONE thing that's not...'. That needs to go away.

YES!! Time to shop!!! I can't remember exactly when it was that we nailed down our daycare but I think it was fairly early only b/c we had two and I had heard horror stories of long waiting periods. We have quite a few in the area that range from hoity-toity (my town is pretty hoity-toity but we aren't) to older and potentially smaller and unkempt (but affordable). We only visited 2 actually - one of the HT ones here in town - gorgeous but damn expensive. And the one they are at now which is about middle-to-high, we get a discount through work, they have a full day's menu and LOTS of families go here. They are nationally accredited too and so far we just love them. Helps that their primary caretaker since they've been there just ADORES them and we've become somewhat friends. I know she has their best interest in mind at all time. They are actually moving up to the toddler room next Monday and she's devastated. She told me she wants to write up a chart of their own special needs or quirks so they will be understood by the next room as much as they are with her. I just love her!


----------



## klik

Hey, Wish! I think it's really admirable that you're working to own your feelings rather than disown them... I really believe that's healthier for you and will turn out to be healthier for your DH and the boys, too... Actually, thank you for mentioning them in the first place, because I was really wondering if my slowness to come to terms with DE meant something's wrong with me... I mean, sure, maybe I was slower than most people, but knowing that my worries are not unique to me is somewhat comforting...

I guess one thing I have to say about therapy is, the feelings never really go away--you just learn to live with them and accept they are part of you (and/or to tell off whatever part of yourself is unreasonably beating you up or putting you down).

I admire you so much--you've embraced this endeavor with your whole heart, and it's beyond obvious that your kids have a wonderful mother. They are incredibly lucky... I know you enjoy them, but hopefully most of the time you can also give yourself credit for being so in tune with their needs, and for meeting them with so much love and dedication... I'm amazed that this is even possible with twins, but you've shown it is... Massive hugs to you...

Re. our side of planning/shopping, it's all a bit on hold as I have a major deadline a week from tomorrow... and also Brexit is making things very hard to plan. In the worst of cases, which is incredibly still on the table, even at this late stage, we might end up leaving the country... so there's a lot we've put on hold, like buying a car (DP's car is this sporty two-door that, sure, can fit a child seat, but come on--a two-door with a child seat?!) Fun times!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow thank you :friends: I'm completely humbled by your note. Really, it's all so natural - you'll get it when your nugget is born. I don't even have to try. 
My sister said something key this weekend and I loved her for it (and I never solicit advice from my family!) - she said 'they wouldn't even be on this earth if it wasn't for you'. Simple and obvious but it took me aback a bit - regardless of where their genetic composition comes from, they were wanted SO MUCH that we took alternate routes to get here and yes, if I can say so myself - MUCH of the legwork was done by me and me only. The shots, the research, the testing, the SHOTS, etc. Clearly DH had a hand as well but the majority of it all - even picking the donor and presenting the options to DH - all me. So... you're GD right these are my kids!! :rofl:

Ok - Brexit - so explain it like I'm a 5yo. What will this do if it happens and what will it do if it doesn't? And in which case would you leave the country? Do you know where you'd want to go? And yeah - no 2-doors with a carseat!! That's just asking for insanity!

How are you feeling lately? Is he starting to kick up a storm?

I have to take a pregnancy test b/c we had unprotected sex before I got my IUD in. I'm going to do that today. Could you imagine??? :haha:


----------



## klik

Wish, what your sister said was brilliant! It's so true--they definitely, absolutely, 100% wouldn't be on this earth without all your incredibly hard work! (I also like the turn of phrase about your DH having a hand in it, but that's surely just me being crass). They ARE your kids!!! :twinboys::hugs:<3

Re. Brexit, part of the problem is that it's not even binary... The most extreme possibilities are, somehow the UK just stays in the EU and nothing changes; or we crash out completely, without any sort of trade or immigration deal, and then all hell breaks loose because suddenly every single truck, plane, train, ship going from the UK to the EU or vice-versa needs to be inspected to make sure it complies with EU or UK regulations (which are, currently, aligned, but without any sort of deal, that alignment is no longer guaranteed). Also, EU citizens (like me!) may no longer be able to get into the UK without a visa, and vice-versa. And there are real worries about medication being stuck at the border--world trade is super-efficient right now, so nobody has big stocks of anything... we all depend on trade just flowing and flowing... So yes, medication, fresh fruit and vegetables, toilet paper, and even the chemicals that are needed to treat water--just some examples of things that could be stuck at the border for days, and in the meantime run out (or spoil, in the case of fresh food or refrigerated medication). 

And then there's the border between Northern Ireland and the Republic of Ireland... That engendered much violence until the 90s, when a major fudge (the Good Friday Agreement) settled things... and this fudge is truly amazing, in that it allows people in Northern Ireland to consider themselves UK citizens or Irish or both, as they wish. So they can be simultaneously UK and Irish... but if you make that border a hard border, that illusion disappears--Northern Irish people are then no longer Irish if they so wish, and that's an invitation for the IRA to start bombing again...

But we could also leave with some sort of deal, which would at least ensure that a hard border doesn't get implemented without massive preparations ahead of time (or, ideally, never gets implemented at all).

And in the meantime, people and businesses need to plan their futures under tremendous uncertainty... I asked my doctor if hospitals would have enough medication and he said, as best as could be established, it seems like in the worst-case scenario, hospitals would be able to find substitute medication for anything that might run out. Not very reassuring when you're thinking about having a baby, and all the complications that might (hopefully not!) come of it...

I'm not sure any of that made any sense--sorry... But it now seems like the status quo has an extension until the end of October, and I should have given birth long before then, so hopefully we'll be ok... Even that extension is not guaranteed, but still, we could have crashed out today, or two weeks ago, so I'm grateful at least those possibilities were avoided.

Apart from that, all good here--I've been suuuuper busy with work, but it's now a bit better... My belly has recently transitioned from looking like it's maybe all flab to definitely looking like it's pregnant. I feel tremendously lucky that after my terrifying bleeds stopped, several weeks ago now, nothing of note has happened--it's been pretty easy... If I sit for too long, my back starts hurting, but that's usually quite easy to avoid or get around...

And in a week, we should be in Spain, for our last proper holiday ever in our lives! What have we gotten ourselves into?? :haha:


----------



## klik

p.s.: what did that pregnancy test say??????


----------



## Wish2BMom

That made perfect sense, thank you for taking the time to type all of that! I get it now. I guess this might be a similar case if California ever decides to break out of our union. That's been a running joke for some time now. 
I do hope that things stay status quo until your son is born. Less things to worry about. But then, there are always things to worry about with medication and such. I'll be keeping a closer eye on everything now that I understand it.

HA! the pregnancy test was negative, as expected, and the day after I got AF. I could have saved $18 and waited a day! Also, this IUD, I was told, may cause me to have heavier or longer AFs before they eventually fade away. AND someone just told me my sex drive would also fade. AND my chin completely broke out. So now I'm rethinking this - maybe it's not worth it if my chances of ever getting pregnant naturally are so low - I'm back to 'why am I putting more hormones in my body now?' Especially when my sex drive was just coming back!! But the cyst in my chin is going away as of this morning and I'm finally just down to spotting after a 2 week AF. So we'll see - I may give it 6 months or so and see how I feel. 

I love the proper belly. :) What week are you now? It's getting close!! I'm so glad you're still feeling so good. Definitely try to keep moving - I think it just helps so much. I even got moving a bit sooner than the Drs wanted me to after my c-section but I think it just helps keep the blood flowing and overall healing going faster.
Do you have names picked out yet?


----------



## Wish2BMom

how's everyone doing?? gone quiet - I hope everyone is ok!


----------



## klik

Hi, Wish! You've been on my mind but I've been too distracted on holiday! Last couple of days though, sadly--ho, hum!

Yeah, Brexit is a lot like one of the United States deciding it wants to secede, especially if some crazy people decide they want to disentangle the state as much as possible and create a hard border between themselves and the remaining US. It would be nuts! For now we have the right to an extension til October 31st, so hopefully the birth will happen before any massive disruptions start...

I think it's a shame about the pregnancy test, though I imagine if it was positive you'd have some wild emotions going everywhere at the same time--what did you decide about the IUD in the end?! Or are you in your 6-month waiting period?

Now I'm at 31 weeks. It's a great place to be--even premies at this stage tend to thrive... But hopefully this little guy will stay put for another 9 weeks. We've used some of our holiday to do some research/online shopping (and we even bought some adorable little newborn clothes that we're taking back with us). It's all getting very real, and we're in this shopping/getting physically ready stage now... 2 months to go!

We've come up with a "short list" of names which has 20 names in it! It's DP's turn to get rid of some names... We want to have some 3-5 for when he's born, and then choose based on what he looks like... My favourite name is Damian--everyone in our generation seems to associate that with The Omen, but I think other kids his age wouldn't know anything about that and so couldn't tease him about it. DP doesn't hate it but he doesn't love it either... We'll see!

How are you? How are the boys and your DH???

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

So happy to hear everything is still going well with you! Sounds like you're nesting! :) Glad you are getting in a proper holiday beforehand too. These 9 weeks will fly right by! I was still white-knuckling my way to 34 weeks, just b/c they were twins. Are you feeling good? Have you gained the 'right' weight and feeling ok? Any swelling yet? did you ever get any cravings?

I'm doing pretty well! Spring is finally here this week I think - it's been so cold and rainy for a couple of weeks. DH and I are finally taking some actual vacation time in a couple of weeks, we have a couple concerts coming up and may take some day trips with the boys to a zoo or a park. I just need to STOP working for a bit. Between my FT job and my network marketing gig, I'm toast. I'm backing off of that a little bit too - I don't have it in me to do the hustle like I have been for the past year. And I want to enjoy my summer. They say to do the work in the 'nooks & crannies' of your life but those are literally being filled with getting in a sweep of the floor, maybe a dust of the foyer, 5 dishes washed out of the 20 in the sink...I don't have much time for anything else.

The boys are good!! SO insane and getting funnier by the day. Timothy's latest funny is that he'll 'scold' Malcolm if he thinks he's doing something wrong. The kid can't talk yet but he says 'NAH! NAH! NAH!' and even points/waves his finger at him. It's hysterical. I'm trying to get them to start talking - it's an interesting thing to have to be cognizant of - like slowing down your speech and pointing out everything slowly. They watch my mouth form the word so it has to be deliberate. They KNOW a ton, but saying it is a different story. So far, I think Malcolm is getting 'socks', 'tissue' and 'please. Which are more like 'ox', 'tshh' and 'eezzzzz'. :cloud9: it's adorable!

DH is doing well too, thank you for asking! He's always status quo. We seem to be in a decent place lately but it's always on delicate ground. It sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## klik

32 weeks now... I'm feeling fine! I have a scan tomorrow, which I'm looking forward to, though I don't need scans for reassurance as much as I used to, now that I feel baby moving around several times a day... I never really got cravings apart from "I need to eat RIGHT NOW, I don't care what or why or how, but it has to be now now now!" As for swelling, I noticed my hands swelling once and my feet once, but it didn't last very long... I'm watching out for it, but it hasn't started to happen systematically yet.

I think in London there's been similar weather to yours... cold and rainy... It's still a bit chilly now, but today the sun was shining all day, which was amazing! And it's supposed to be like that all week. It makes a huge difference!

I can see how busy you are! Wow, I can't believe you've been managing a full-time job plus twins plus a network marketing gig plus housework! How?!?! I am really glad you're going on holiday soon! That sounds very, very necessary. So, is it a staycation with lots of activities planned? Or are you going somewhere? Enjoy it!!!

I love that the boys can't quite speak yet but Timothy still manages to tell Malcolm off! :haha: Such a special time when they're learning to speak!!! It's just utterly adorable!

I hope in your vacation, you manage to spend lots of quality time with your DH... At the beginning of our holiday, my DP was like a zombie, and I thought it would be the worst holiday ever... But spending time together ended up being really good--I think these occasional bonding times are really necessary... Of course I don't know what it's like with kids around! But I hope all four of you enjoy spending time with each other... :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

You sound like you're doing so well, I'm so happy you've had an enjoyable pregnancy. I really feel for those that suffer through the entire thing. It's such a beautiful moment in time and our bodies are doing SO MUCH. It's unfortunate that there are so many women that feel sick or whatnot through the whole thing. Or worse.
HAHA I was like you with the eating - it would come out of nowhere but it needed to be done ASAP!

Yeah, we are maybe going to hit a zoo or something with the kids. The first day we have off, next Monday, we are sending them to school and we are going to relax and move their cribs into their room FINALLY! It's about that time. And I have an appt for the vet for my kitty, I've been putting that off since Feb. She's not doing great so we'll see what that brings. 
But Thurs/Fri of next week we may keep them out and do stuff with them. I'm sure we'll have fun whatever we do! And it's Memorial Day weekend next weekend so it'll be a straight 5 days off for me. YA!
I"m glad you got to connect with DP on your trip. We are going to Vegas at the end of June, just US, plus friends. So that should be a good time to reconnect, hopefully, too. When we're home, we just think if 'home' things that need to be done. Drag!

Are you ready with names? I think I asked that already. 8 more weeks!!! YEEEEE!!!

Timothy goes in for tubes tomorrow morning! I hope he's a champ like Malcolm was!


----------



## klik

Hey, Wish!

How did the holiday go? Sorry I've disappeared--I've cut down on pretty much everything that I do--I think the enormity of parenthood is starting to set in!

Oh, I feel really bad for pregnant women who have a terrible time of it... Apart from the terrifying bleeds and the really annoying cold that wouldn't go away, this pregnancy has been quite easy! It's gotten harder to sleep through the night now, so I am tired a lot, but I'm really happy I seem to be skipping most symptoms!

Vegas trip coming soon! Woohoo!

Wowww, moving the kids to their own room... That's a huge deal! Did it go ok?

And how is the kitty? You are clearly worried about her...

Was Timothy ok with the tubes??

Re. names, we have a "short list" of 20. It's DP's turn to cross out 5, but he's taking his sweet time!

My fave is "Damian" but practically everyone in our generation associates that with "The Omen"... still, kids his age won't know about it (unless that's a remake) so I think that should be ok...

xx!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh I'm so glad you checked in!! 5 more weeks or so right?? Yeah - I remember the last month just being about needing all the sleep and getting very little. I would be up 4x/night to pee and could only sleep in one position for about an hour. Then it was hell rolling over. I moved into our spare room the last month and a half b/c I needed, like, 9 pillows and the whole bed. 
Damian :haha: yes that's the first thing I think of, of course. But stepping away from that, it's a great name! 
Is the nursery or baby's area set up yet? 
I'm sure you'll float right into parenthood - you're totally made for this. It just happens, like putting on a new favorite coat and never wanting to take it off. Remember no question is too dumb in the hospital! I'd never changed a baby boy's diaper before so I had to watch what they did. 

The boys are great! Timothy did really well with tubes - he's talking up a storm now, or trying to. I don't know if it's just coincidence or if it's b/c he's hearing better. Malcolm saw that same Dr for a follow up (he had his tubes done by the other Dr in the office) and he's going to have his redone and his adenoids out. About the same length of time for the procedure but a longer recoup time. He'll have them done on 7/3, so I just took the extended holiday weekend to be with him. HOPEFULLY this gives him the relief he needs. Poor bug can't get a runny nose without it ending up in his ear too.

Kitty is fine! Arthritis, the Dr thinks. Her bloodwork came back great, no difference from the last time so her kidneys are hanging in there! So I've started putting fish oil on her food to hopefully help with the aches and pains. 

Oh and the move to their own room went GREAT! Most nights one of them still awakens around 2 or 3 and has a bit of a fussing fest but they usually get back down on their own. They did that in our room too but wouldn't go down on their own b/c we were right there and they knew it. So I think they are learning to self-soothe quite well now. Meanwhile I feel like I can do cartwheels in our room b/c there's so much room now! plus we can watch TV in bed before we turn the lights out!! YAY!

Hello to the other girls as well!

klik - please post as long as you can on here and keep sharing! I cannot wait for all the details of the birth!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HOME STRETCH, KLIK!!!


----------



## klik

Hi, Wish! Hi, everyone who eventually checks in!

Sorry I disappeared again--I guess as birth approaches I'm becoming more and more introspective...

But I can't sleep, so it's a good opportunity to catch up! :loopy:

I've been pretty lucky with the physical stuff--I only need to wake up twice a night to pee, and rolling over in bed is pretty easy. Then again, I'm only expecting one child! Wow, Wish, I can't believe you had to move into your spare bedroom!

Re. names, Damian has finally been eliminated altogether--we're down to Alexander (Alex), Dominic (Dom), and Hugo... Shame--I really like Damian!

The nursery is sort of ready. There's a big sofa in it that will eventually be sold or go to charity, when baby needs more space, but while he's not at all mobile it can just stay there. It's not the best place to breastfeed as it invites lounging, but I really like this sofa so I'm holding onto it for a bit longer.

You'd never changed a diaper before! Woooow! I mean, I did, but it was a long long long time ago, when I was in college and I was babysitting for my ex-English teacher and my ex-softball coach who'd coincidentally become administrators in the college I attended. So I don't exactly remember it well...

How are the boys?? Is the babbling becoming more talking-like? Are Timothy's tubes still working out ok? Oh, I just realised Malcolm is about to have his tubes redone and his adenoids out--good luck to him, and I hope everything goes smoothly for your extended holiday weekend!

I'm glad your cat is doing well, apart from the probably arthritis! Does the fish oil help? My dog gets a fish oil supplement because he tends to have some mild allergic skin reactions (coincidentally, those seem to end up causing him ear infections, too!) and apparently fish oil helps with that somehow.

Ah, it must be a huge relief that they can now self-soothe back to sleep! What a change for them, and for you!

I'll be 39 weeks on Friday and it's looking quite likely that I'll be induced then. Doc was concerned that at my 35w5d scan, baby's abdomen was 95th percentile--if that's an indication of broad shoulders (hard to tell from a scan, apparently, but it could be the case) then he could get into this horrible state where the head comes out of the birth canal but the shoulders get stuck. It's really a nightmare scenario, and it's very rare, but when it does happen it tends to happen to women who have gestational diabetes. Not my case, but the big abdomen puts him at risk, so doc reckons inducing a week early would help prevent that. I'd rather go into labor spontaneously, but just thinking about this possibility makes me want to get him out safely before it's too late!

I did have a scan yesterday, and though the abdomen is now something like 85th percentile, the truth is the scanning doctor couldn't get a good angle on it, partly because baby is so squished in there (how do two ever fit????) So I think the induction plan will probably remain--I'll find out tonight.

So yeah, birth may be very imminent... I've heard mostly very painful stories of induction, though there was one good one that I've heard, but I'm not the totally-natural-no-pain-relief type of gal, so as soon as the pain starts to become unbearable I'll ask for the drugs :haha:

Apart from that, DP seems to be overwhelmed, and he's unable to be in touch with the enormity of the situation--he told me he'd be stuck at work on Friday at least until noon, and I had to snap him out of that ridiculous state of mind. I mean, all going as planned, that should be fine, because inductions are usually ridiculously slow, but I'm so close to term I could go into labor right now and it wouldn't be remotely odd or surprising, and if that happens then that becomes his priority whether or not he realizes it ahead of time. Poor thing--but I guess staying in touch is more optional for the partner who is not the one carrying the baby and not the one who has to somehow give birth to him!

I hope you and DH and Timothy and Malcolm are all thriving!!! :hugs: I'll update as soon as I can after birth (or before if it turns out not to be this week after all.)

xx!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg you could have a baby in your arms right now!!!! I can't wait to hear!!!

and yes I had changed a baby GIRL'S diaper before (I have 2 nieces)!! :rofl: but never a boy's!

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!! <3<3<3


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - work has been crazy busy, but I wanted to check in and see how Klik is doing. I will do a proper check in a little later, but sending lots of good thoughts and well wishes! I’m so excited for baby Klik! :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi Wish!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Disney!! So happy to see you!!!

klik - been thinking of you!! I hope everything went well!


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey ladies! Been missing all of you. Hope everyone is enjoying their summer.

klik I'm sure you're super busy right now, but thinking of you & hope all is well! <3


----------



## Disneyfan88

Popping in to say hi to everyone and to see if there are any updates from Klik. I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Disney! I want updates from Klik too!! How are you doing? Work getting any easier?

No real updates here - the boys are doing ok. Developmental-wise, they are awesome and SO MUCH FUN!! Health-wise, HFM just went around at school so they've each had to stay home one day due to getting a fever at school and now they have the bumps. M worse than T, he woke up with quite a few more around his mouth this morning, bottoms of his feet. Still in pretty good spirits, but we'll see how the day goes. Motrin before he left in case he was experiencing pain (I don't know how he couldn't have been bothered by them). T's bumps seem to have been primarily on his thighs and backs of hands and they look to be fading already. I hope M's have peaked and we're on the downslide. Poor bugger.


----------



## klik

Dear ladies,

I am so so so so sorry I've taken so darn long to give you an update! I feel terrible, as things could have gone terribly wrong and you'd have been none the wiser... Happily, things have gone swimmingly! Not without bumps, I will add, but Hugo is 12+ weeks old now and he's gorgeous and healthy and ridiculously charming and smiley!

Disney, sadly I also ended up having postpartum haemorrhage, and of course I thought of you, and of Serena Williams, and of how propublica published a study of how the US medical system is really not good at dealing with postpartum haemorrhage, to the extent that it becomes life-threatening (or fatal!) way more often than it should... my ob/gyn told me afterwards that there are processes in place in the UK to prevent that exact sort of thing. He said the key is addressing it early, before the body gets into a state where stopping the bleeding becomes very difficult... In my case, I lost 2.8L (that's about 6 pints) in the few hours after birth, so I had to go into the operating theater and my ob/gyn removed these clots that were preventing the bleed stopping...

During labor (natural, with epidural) there was also this funny thing that happened--I fainted a few times after pushing. I'd come to only a few seconds later, but to me it felt like I'd been asleep for a while, and I kept apologizing and berating myself for falling asleep during labor of all things!

Ok, Hugo needs me--I'll be back soon...


----------



## klik

ok, one-handed typing while breastfeeding... the next complication was, I developed mastitis, probably partly due to Hugo's tongue tie. And then he wasn't gaining enough weight, and started having blood in his stool, and that turned out to be cow's milk and soy allergy.

So we've been through some stuff... but on the whole, this is an amazing, hugely rewarding journey! His smiles are utterly heart-meltingly scrumptious! It's all going too darn fast!

How are you all?? And the kids??? Wish, surely HFM is well behind you now?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'M SO HAPPY YOU'RE BACK!! If even just to give updates here and there!! :) I know how drunk you can get on the babies! <3 I'm in pure bliss for you.
I can't wait to see pics! I need to see this smile!
How are you feeling now? I assume fine, 12 weeks out.
When do you return to work? What will you do for daycare? 

i'm so sorry you had the hemorrhage - that's what I had too. Thankfully the blood bank was right upstairs - I lost half my blood, I don't know how many pints or liters that is but they were prepared since it was a c-section. DH and the boys were taken out and back to our room while they worked on me. Definitely not the picture we had in our heads of that morning but thankfully everything was ok in another hour or so.

Oh yes, HFM is long gone! Just a couple sniffles and low grade fever right now but all spirits are fine and I have a funny little man trying to learn how to use a tissue :haha: I swear everything they do is adorable. Except fight/hit/bite/have a tantrum. Though Malcolm's wind-up to hit is funny with his little arms. :haha: then they just bop each other on the head, but clearly we intervene. Timothy started biting but we seem to get ahead of that most times and he's backed off of that quite a bit in the last week. And he only seems to bite Malcolm, so that's...good? No other kids, thankfully. Tantrums aren't often either. They are both using 'thank you' and 'please' and I think I even got a 'bless you' from them this morning when I sneezed, but it also sounds like they are mimicking me and saying 'achoo' so I dunno - either way! :cloud9:
Food is still a bit of a struggle at dinner - trying to get them to eat what we eat and when that doesn't work, we default a lot to mac 'n' cheese, grilled cheese, etc. But I'm starting to think Timothy may have a dairy allergy b/c a lot of his stools are very soft and acidic and his eczema just doesn't go away. I kinda want us all to switch anyway b/c I just learned what most dairy farms are all about and how they treat their animals and i'm disgusted. I just need to find some quality replacements. I don't mind almond milk and really only have milk in my coffee, and even then I'm trying to cut back on coffee. So that should be easy. But it'll be stuff like pizza and pasta with cheese that'll be tough.


----------



## scoobybeans

Congratulations klik!!!!! What a scary experience, I'm sorry you had to go through that but so glad everyone is ok. Ahhh, 12 weeks is prime baby snuggling time. I hope you & little Hugo are doing well and just enjoying this time so, so much. <3

wish- Food is an endless struggle lol


----------



## klik

OMG, Wish, half your blood??? Thank goodness they were prepared--terrifying! Did you have to have gauze sticking out of you? I found that super super uncomfortable... fortunately it didn't have to stay in for too long!

The boys sound amazing!!! And tantrums and fights--what can you do? It's all part of life... I can imagine you have to stop yourself from laughing sometimes, though, at their fighting styles!

Ah, such a shame they won't eat what you eat--something must have changed with the generations, no? I ate what my parents ate, but lots of kids from the next generation seem pickier... Hugo loves to watch me eat, so I am hopeful, but who knows???

Re. dairy, I try to only buy stuff from high-welfare providers but yeah, you can't control that when ordering pizza... I think the EU generally has higher animal welfare standards than the US, but of course if we Brexit, I'm sure our dairy farms will become a nightmare...

Scooby, I want news!

From my end, the only thing that's happened recently is, the past two weekends I've eaten out, only to find Hugo having blood in his stool again right after. I've been super careful but I just can't control what happens in restaurant kitchens... So I've decided no longer to eat out (or to take my own food along should it be a social event that I want to participate in). It's quite antisocial but I just can't bear the little guy suffering like that... The supermarket prepared meals I've had haven't had this problem at all, fortunately, so it's not like I can only eat things we cook from scratch!

I'll get around to putting photos on FB, at some point--sorry!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh no, poor baby boy!! I wonder what is causing that! I haven't heard of that but I'm sure it's reasonable. Poor little guy and how scary for you to see. And it just goes away after that is out of your system? Hmmmm...

Oh yes, we have to stop ourselves from laughing constantly! The wind-up to open-hand smacking someone on the head by this little 2.5' person is hysterical. 

The dairy switchover is pretty dang hard! I actually tried a new-ish (new to him) cream on Timothy's eczema and it went away almost overnight. So I don't think he has an allergy to dairy. One thing that's happening with Malcolm, though, we noticed is that about half of his nailbeds have white on them, like he slammed them in a door. But toes too! We looked it up and it could be a zinc or calcium deficiency. Definitely not calcium, per the aforementioned dairy. So maybe zinc, but how the heck do I get more ZINC into him?? geez. And he eats the same stuff as Timothy, so why wouldn't Timothy's nails be the same? So strange. Going to ask at the next Dr appt.

And yes, I hope Hugo does not become a picky eater!! I hope he follows you right along! 

What milestones has he hit yet? Is he starting to teeth? Sit up on his own yet? I'm sure he's doing great, whatever it is!


----------

